# Zeigt her eure GT Räder



## Reyk (20. Oktober 2003)

Zeigt her eure Räder.
Stellt eute Bilder eurer GT Räder hier rein. 
Ich poste hier mal zu Beginn ein Bild meines GT Zaskars
(Das ich leider nicht mehr habe )


----------



## GTdanni (20. Oktober 2003)

Das STS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Und hier mit meinem neuen Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2003)

Mein Lieblings-SSP:


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

das war mal mein GT Avalanche, mußte ich leider verkaufen...  

Gruß


----------



## marc077 (21. Oktober 2003)

mein 93er zaskar le letzten herbst


----------



## marc077 (21. Oktober 2003)

mein 93er zaskar le dieses jahr an ostern


----------



## Reyk (21. Oktober 2003)

Was ist das denn für ein Sattel ??


----------



## marc077 (22. Oktober 2003)

hallo.
das ist ein iko-carbon-sattel mit aufgeklebtem moosgummilappen = 131g

gruss, marc


----------



## thrillseeker (23. Oktober 2003)

Nicht zum ersten Mal hier zu sehen:


----------



## Deleted 17227 (23. Oktober 2003)

Das ist meins.

Gruß


----------



## yeah (23. Oktober 2003)

hier steht mein 93er Zaskar auf seine Wiederauferstehung eines Tages ..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (23. Oktober 2003)

Wirklich schöne Räder 

@GTDanni 
Ist das ne 95er XT Kurbel?

@Yeah 
Den Helm hatte ich auch mal, bis mein Hund den in die Pfoten bekommen hat


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß nicht welches BJ die Kurbel ist, aber ich glaube nicht das es ne 95er ist. Das Rad wurde 1997 aufgebaut(könnte natürlich auch ne 95er sein) aber ich kann den"Erbauer" nicht mehr fragen. Woran erkennt man das?


----------



## Bersi (24. Oktober 2003)

büddeschön


----------



## Quant (24. Oktober 2003)

Diese schlanke Form  
Ich find das is so ziemlich die schönste XT Kurbel die Shimano je gebaut hat

*workshopwälz* aber ich seh gerade die sahen von 94-96 so aus, muss also keine 95er sein  
Da zahlt es sich aus, dass ich mir schon mit 11 den ersten Workshop gekauft hab  

Ich versuch mir heute mal die Cam von nem Kumpel zu leihen und Fotos von meinem Radl zu machen


----------



## Chaka-Checka (24. Oktober 2003)

meine Grobiane


----------



## Ger (24. Oktober 2003)

Dann stell ich mein gutes Stück auch mal vor.
92 Karakoram, ununterbrochen im Einsatz.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ger (24. Oktober 2003)

Ups, mit dem Bild hat es nicht so geklappt.
Neuer Versuch.


----------



## Tilt (27. Oktober 2003)

Hier eines meiner GT's:


----------



## Deleted 17227 (27. Oktober 2003)

@ Tilt
Mörder Fahrrad, wahnsinn


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2003)

mein bike kommt next ins forum, habe es a bissele verfeinert...

chris


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo GT Freaks,

ich fahre seit 4 Jahren ein GT Terramoto. Habe es damals von einem Kollegen abgekauft, der sich dann ein Zaskar zugelegt hat. 
Das Rad müsste von 95/96 sein.
Doch leider habe ich hier bei IBC noch nie was von Terramoto gelesen ? Habe ich ein Einzelstück, oder ............


Bilder werde ich noch nach reichen !!


----------



## Bandie (7. November 2003)

Hier mein Zaskar LE old school    7 Jahre alt aber immer noch ein Hammer


----------



## ReeN! (9. November 2003)

Servus!

Joa hier mein´s GT Chucker 1.0!
er dieses jahr erstanden , weil mein anderes geklaut wurde.


----------



## GTdanni (9. November 2003)

Und dann hab ich ja noch dieses GT, wo es leider keine Reifen für gibt (590er Felgen)


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KONI-DU _
> *Hallo GT Freaks,
> 
> ich fahre seit 4 Jahren ein GT Terramoto. Habe es damals von einem Kollegen abgekauft, der sich dann ein Zaskar zugelegt hat.
> ...



Doch doch, das Terramoto ist schon ein "normales" Modell. Es gab auf jeden Fall durchgehend Terramotos von 1994-1998. Vielleicht kann ich dir nach Einstellen deines Fotos sagen, aus welchem Jahr genau deins ist.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. November 2003)

Hier auch mal meine 2 GTs: 

STS DH:







Zaskar LE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud (11. November 2003)

ist noch lange nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber auf dem weg dorthin. aber ich lasse mir viel zeit damit, denn der weg ist das ziel


----------



## BonelessChicken (27. November 2003)

Um euch den Glanz der bisher gezeigten Bikes etwas zu verdeutlichen:

Uahaahaaaa *schauder* :kotz:      
Wer macht den sowas?!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2768624942&category=30746

 

Dieses arme Zaskar sieht aus wie ein Baumarktrad  

Konivizerite Hauptrohre hat meins leider nicht 

Egal, jedem das seine, wer damit glücklich wird - für 1200 EUR...
Nur schade um den Rahmen, der hätte besseres verdient, auch wenn die Farbe nicht ganz mein Fall ist. 94er sollte das sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Gruß Christian

edit: Den intensiven Smileygebrauch bitte ich untertänigst zu entschuldigen, wird man ja ganz augenkrank von


----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BonelessChicken _
> *Um euch den Glanz der bisher gezeigten Bikes etwas zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> Uahaahaaaa *schauder* :kotz:
> ...



Der Rahmen ist ein Taum, der Aufbau (Lenker und Vorbau!!!) eine Katastrophe... Tut in den Augen weh... Das wird der nie zu dem Preis los!


----------



## oldman (28. November 2003)

und der gute Mann arbeitet in einem Fahrradladen??? Hmmm...
Auf jeden Fall ist das ein schrecklicher Anblick, erinnert mich an einen Porsche mit 125er Reifen und Anhaengerkupplung, zumindest passt das irgendwie in die Kategorie...
Und dann 1900 Euros, helau. 
mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja ein Kaeufer...
oldman


----------



## struppi007 (2. Dezember 2003)

hier ist meine Mühle, nicht so schön drapiert, dafür im Einsatz.

Jungfernfahrt, vor der ersten Inspektion.... 

Ich sage immer, das wird der letzte Ausritt in diesem Jahr, aber so lange das Wetter so bleibt, kommt da bestimmt noch einer...


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2003)

hallo zusammen,

hier mein gutes stück. habe ich mir für insgesamt ca. 450 euros bei ebay zusammengesammelt.
der stock, der links an der wand lehnt, hat mich übrigens gerade für einige wochen ausser gefecht gesetzt bei etwa 30 sachen ist er mir ins vorderrad gekommen - so weit bin ich noch nie geflogen...
demnächst sind noch ein paar race face turbine lp von ´95 dran !


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi Versus,

schönes Bike! Ist das ein Avalanche?
Was für eine Rahmenhöhe ist das?


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2003)

hi kingmoe,

zu 80% ja. ich hatte den rahmen schon mal gepostet und die experten waren sich nicht so recht einig. das oberrohr ist hinten nicht flach, sondern abgerundet. deshalb haben die meisten auf avalanche und nicht auf zaskar plädiert, obwohl einige meinten, dass das zaskar auch mal so gebaut wurde.
der rahmen hat 19 zoll.
jedenfalls ein tolles rad mit dem steifsten rahmen, den ich je gefahren habe ! und die Z1, die ich erst vor kurzem eingbaut habe, hat dem ganzen nochmal den letzten schliff gegeben. hatte erst bedenke wegen der 100mm, geht aber super...

nur die suntour xc pro kurbeln sind zwar schön, aber doch recht weich im wiegetritt, deshalb jetzt die turbines !

schönen gruss


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja, das war glaube ich sogar mein Posting, dass es auch Zaskars mit abgerundetem Oberrohr gibt. Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du bei der Identifizierung gehabt, mein Rahmen sieht ähnlich aus, ist aber noch größer (20 oder 21 Zoll) und blau gepulvert worden. Mein Gusset sitzt aber unter dem Unterrohr. Soll ein 98er Avalanche aus 6000er Alu sein... Hier ein etwas älteres Bild. Mittlerweile hat es einen anderen Sattel, eine andere Gabel und die Slicks mussten 2.1er Maxxis weichen. Sehe gerade, dass auch das Hinterrad und die Brakebooster nicht mehr aktuell sind... Ich muss wohl mal dringend ein neues Foto machen...

Die Deore-Kurbeln (Hollowtech-Version) finde ich übrigens entgegen erster Befürchtungen sehr gut. Obwohl es nur Vierkant ist, hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Steifigkeit (wiege immerhin 80 kg) oder sonst irgendwas - und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist erste Sahne. Leichter als LX sind sie übrigens auch...

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Schaltung: komplett LX, Bremsen: Maguras, Brakebooster: Pulcro Edelstahl, Naben und Kurbel: Deore, Felgen: Rigida 2000, Lenker: Zoom Carbon, Gabel: alte RS Jett (nicht tot zu kriegen), Lenkergriffe und -hörnchen: Onza.
Alles in allem meinem damaligen Studenten-Budget angemessen und sehr funktionell. Hatte eigentlich noch nie probleme, weil etwas zu "billig" oder nicht hochwertig genug war. Allerdings gibt es hier in Hamburg ja auch nicht die Hammer-Trails. Im Fichtelgebirge ging es aber dieses Jahr auch eine Woche echt gut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2003)

Vergessen: Vorbau: Roox, Sattel: Marin lite, Stütze, Klemme und Steuersatz: Taiwan-Zeug (Point, Tranz X oder so...), Innenlager: XT.


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2003)

ich habe mir das rad aufgebaut, als mir mir mein tolles altes 96er nakamura geklaut wurde - auch so richtig nett mit judy dh ´96, xt schaltung, syncros anbauteile, mavic 517/onyx laufradsatz etc...

da musste das trostpflaster schon richtig gross sein ! und nachdem mein erster gt versuch ( xcr le i2k rahmen ) beim versand von der post demoliert wurde ( steuerrohr eingedrückt ! ), war zumindest die marke klar !

die teile musste ich auch erst nach bezahlbar und dann nach funtkion und optik aussuchen - hat aber sehr gut geklappt - ebay und unser forum hier machens möglich:
rahmen + xtr stütze + xt umwerfer + cane creek c1 steuersatz = 180 euro; tioga laufradsatz, vorbau und lenker; sram gripshift; sram/sachs neos schaltwerk ( funktioniert besser als das xt am fully ! ); mz Z1 bam 100mm; suntour xc pro kurbel ( werden wie gesagt gegen race face turbine lp getauscht); lx innenlager + bremsen; flite; specialized rollx reifen ( na ja... ) und zu guter letzt die schönen rot eloxierten cnc acor bremsgriffe mit 96 gramm pro stück !
bin damit dieses jahr zwei hobbyrennen, den mandelbachtaler und odenwald marathon gefahren - damals noch mit 28er kassette was z.t. ein bisschen heftig war...
das fully bleibt immer öfter zuhause !


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von isnogud _
> *ist noch lange nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber auf dem weg dorthin. aber ich lasse mir viel zeit damit, denn der weg ist das ziel
> 
> 
> ...



sabbert deine judy 100 auch?


----------



## Lhafty (20. Dezember 2003)

Hier mein Erstes, ein Karakoram elite so roundabout 90, genau weiß ich's nicht mehr. Jetzt aufgrund Weicheiertum des Fahrers im Vorruhestand. Die meisten Teile sind noch original, trotz mittlerweile 18.000 km, damals hat Shimano noch gescheite Sachen gebaut.






Marc


----------



## SonGoku (22. Dezember 2003)

Alte aber schöne GT's ...  ?? Da lass ich mich nich lumpen!
Hier, mein GT Avalanche all terra! Aber das trifft sich gut, hat
jemand von euch ne Peilung, wann das Rad wohl hergestellt wurde??











DAT IS ORIGINAL SO !!! (naja ausser Lenker & Reifen)


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2003)

Das Bike ist von 1991 oder 1992 - was für eine Ausstattung ist dran bzw. was für ein Rahmenmaterial hat es? 1991 war der Rahmen aus Tange Prestige Rohren, 1992 aus True Temper. Die Ausstattung variierte auch.

Hat dieses Avalanche nicht sogar noch die Gabel mit dem verstellbaren Radstand?!? Die sucht doch "Lebaron" hier seit einer Ewigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (22. Dezember 2003)

Falls die Gabel gemeint ist, wo solch kleine "Drehteile mit ner Feder" dran sind (unten bei der Spannung, ja genau das ist
sie...!!!!!  

Ich glaub aber es ist eher 94/95 gebaut...!

Ausstattung:
- FlipFlop Vorbau (hieß der nich so ??)
- XT Shifter/Hebel in einer Einheit
- XT Schaltwerk & Umwerfer
- Deore Kurbeln Alu irgendwas
- Deore *DX* Naben
- Frame muss ich mal gucken aus was des is (Alu auf jeden)
- Weiß nich genau wie die Bremse heißt, is keine V-Brake sondern
die, bei der die hinteren Bowdenzüge über kreuz sind & der Zug
im Rahmen verläuft...


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2003)

Das Rad ist definitiv von 1991 und nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Cromoly von Tange. Die Bremse ist eine U-Brake, die wurde nach 1992 bei GT nicht mehr verbaut. Sei froh, das 1992er Modell war nicht mehr so hochwertig ausgestattet (mit 500LX oder so was ähnlichem)!

...und: Steel is real!


----------



## SonGoku (22. Dezember 2003)

> *...Cromoly von Tange*



Sicher..? Was is'n dis für'n Zeuch, hab den Eindruck, dass es sehr
leicht ist?!

Naja ich guck mal nachher auf'm Heimweg, was da auf dem Triangle
steht.

Aber klar bin ich froh, die Sachen die an dem diesem Bike verbaut
wurden halten trotz arger Belastung immernoch!! Ohne sie jehh
gross gewartet zu haben!!

Da bin ich wirklich sehr beeindruckt von...


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2003)

Cromoly (auch "Cromo") ist eine Legierung aus Stahl, genauer: Chrom-Molybdän-Stahl. Das ist eigentlich vor der großen Alu-Welle DAS Rahmenmaterial überhaupt gewesen, da es leicht und gleichzeitig stabiler als herkömmlicher Stahl gewesen ist. Cromo ist aber nicht gleich Cromo, die Rohre können sich z.B. durch Konifizierung (unterschiedliche Wandstärken an den verschieden Belasteten Stellen eines Rohres) stark im Gewicht unterschieden!
Tange Prestige oder True Temper GTX oder auch Reynolds 8xx (bin mir mit der Nummer da nicht ganz sicher) sind z.B. hochwertige Rohrsätze. Auch heute bauen natürlich versierte Rahmenbauer gerne noch Stahlrahmen, da Stahl sich hervorragend verarbeiten lässt, schön filigran aussieht und langlebiger als Alu ist. Außerdem schwören viele Stahl-Fans auf das etwas weniger harte Fahrgefühl eines leicht flexenden Stahlrahmens - wobei da allein der Reifendruck mehr zum Fahrgefühl beiträgt...
Im BMX-Sport waren hochwertige Rahmen aus Cromo, zu Beginn der BMX-Zeit war auch noch viel günstiges Material aus Hi-Ten (Hi-Tension-Stahl), das heute noch für Baumarkt-Bikes verwendet wird. Tonnenschwer und gerne als Wasserrohr bezeichnet...

Das sind jetzt alles Sachen, die mir spontan eingefallen sind, Experten können zu den verschiedenen Materialien sicher noch viel mehr sagen, aber das sollte für einen ersten Eindruck reichen - hoffe ich. Falls irgendetws falsch ist, bitte einfach hier klarstellen!


----------



## SonGoku (22. Dezember 2003)

Dankeschön!

PS. Ja, mir sind deine Ausführungen ausreichend, keine Ahnung hab
ich in der Stahl-Szene  !!!


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Dezember 2003)

habe endlich mein GT geschossen !!!!!!







...hatte bis jetzt ein terramoto


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2003)

tolles rad ! hatte ich auch mal gekauft ( xcr le i2k ) und da hat es mir die scheiss post irreperabel demoliert - steuerrohr um ca. 5mm eingedrückt !!!
die haben das zwar irgendwann bezahlt, und ich habe dafür dann das stevens F9 gekauft, aber ich werde trotzdem immer noch wehmütig, wenn ich eins sehe !
das stevens geht super, aber es ist halt kein GT...

hast du das teil neu aus der aktuellen modellreihe ?
wieviel federweg hat es am hinterbau ?

frohes fest an alle !


----------



## KONI-DU (23. Dezember 2003)

....schade mit deinem Rad !!!!    

Ich habe auch lange gesucht. Wollte umbedingt diesen Rahmen.

Habe es dann ja endlich geschafft. Und ist sogar per Postweg heile angekommen   

Hab noch ein Bild


----------



## SonGoku (23. Dezember 2003)

> ...und nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Cromoly von Tange....!



Stimmt genau... ! Hab mal nachgesehen & auf dem kleinen org.
Aufkleber (is der Blaue, auf dem farbigen Bild zu sehen, unten beim
Kurbellager) steht eben genau das drauf -> Prestige bla bla bla
Cro-Mo Tange...! Scheinst also recht zu haben mit der Aussage '91
war dessen Geburt. Fein Moe!

*erstauntfreuundstolzseidabei*

Mann über Zehn Jahre das Teil & ich habs mal für 500,- DM gekauft... 

PS: Moe, wat will den "LeBaron" mit der Gabel anstellen?? Will
nämlich im Sommer nen SpeedBike draus machen & ne garstige
Federgabel dranschrauben!!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SonGoku _
> *
> ...
> PS: Moe, wat will den "LeBaron" mit der Gabel anstellen?? Will
> ...



Das weiß ich nicht genau, aber er  hat sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit übers Forum gesucht - und wohl nicht gefunden. Schreib ihm doch einfach mal eine PM oder Mail, du kannst ihn ja über die Suchfunktion ausfindig machen (oben rechts). Hier ist ein Thread von ihm, geht schneller:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29481


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiH (23. Dezember 2003)

Habe auch endlich ein Bild von meinem GT  XCR LE i2k gemacht! 

Habe den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Das war zu der Zeit von GT dicht gemacht hat und keiner wusste wie es mit Ersatzteilen aussieht und geschweige mit der Garantie. Und jetzt würde ich nie wieder verkaufen


----------



## GTdanni (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab ja auch noch so ne Gabel (mit Rad dran) ist zwar der absolute Klassiker (sagt Moe ) aber ich bekomme trotzdem keine Reifen dafür.(590er Felgen) Würde also lebaron sicher auch nichts nützen und ausserdem hasse ich das Ding schon so das ich es nichtmehr her geben möchte.


----------



## nobike (24. Dezember 2003)

.... die guten Schwalbe Marathon müsste es doch noch in 590/37 geben ..... aber ob du sie willst ... ?


----------



## GTdanni (24. Dezember 2003)

Ja die gibt es noch, hab ich auch drauf. Suchte eher noch was schmaleres so in Richtung Rennrad.


----------



## just4fun (27. Dezember 2003)

Mein Hardtail ...


----------



## azraelcars (28. Dezember 2003)

und ich habe noch nicht gepostet.skandalllll!
jetzt aber
mein zaskar mal früher




im moment sieht es so aus,ist noch baustelle




davor war ja dieses hier




konnte aber den cane creek,dem ich statt den rock shox bestellt habe(sch.... bike-testbericht),nie richtig einstellen,und dazumal haben ja die dinger wie federgabeln gekostet,und habe es dann gegen zaskar eingetauscht.


----------



## Kunibert (29. Dezember 2003)

City Zaskar 19"


----------



## SonGoku (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *
> 
> Das weiß ich nicht genau, aber er  hat sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit übers Forum gesucht - und wohl nicht gefunden. Schreib ihm doch einfach mal eine PM oder Mail, du kannst ihn ja über die Suchfunktion ausfindig machen (oben rechts). Hier ist ein Thread von ihm, geht schneller:
> ...



Dank dir Moe, er hat sich gemeödet...!!

Zum Zaskar über mir:

Mann, dat Frame gehört ins Gelände   !!! Aber krasse Gabel..!!!


----------



## Kunibert (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SonGoku _
> *
> 
> Zum Zaskar über mir:
> ...



Ich weiß! Drum wühlt mein anderes dafür um so mehr im Matsch rum 
Hab nur kein Bild von dem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kunibert _
> *
> 
> Ich weiß! Drum wühlt mein anderes dafür um so mehr im Matsch rum
> Hab nur kein Bild von dem... *



Wenn du irgendwann einmal (völlig unverständlicherweise) den Zaskar-Rahmen verkaufen willst, melde dich bloß bei mir 
Auch, wenn ich die Mischung nicht so prickelnd finde, ein interessantes Bike mit geilen Teilen.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Dezember 2003)

Und wenn Moe ihn nicht will, sag mir Bescheid


----------



## just4fun (1. Januar 2004)

An die Spezialisten hier : 

Wieviel könnte man denn für deinen gut erhaltenen (und geputzten) Zaskar LE Rahmen (Bj.99 glaub ich) inkl. RS SID XC, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze verlangen ??

SIEHE 6 Beiträge weiter oben !

Rahmen 19" Alu natur, Aufkleber nicht mehr ganz ok

Oder eventuell als Komplettbike mit XTR, Schaltung, Kurbel, Avid SD Bremsen , Mavic Crossroc usw ??

Danke


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Januar 2004)

Wie viel willst du denn dafür haben? Ich denke für das erste Set mit Gabel/Stütze usw. würdest du beim großen E um die 500 bekommen.

Hättest du Lust mir den Rahmen zu verkaufen?


----------



## ReeN! (6. Januar 2004)

ja ja von meinem Chucker! Ich bau dis so lagsam mehr unfd mehr auf Dirt Einsatz um! Und ich Muss sagen GT macht Süchtig sogar heute bei 5Miesen durch den heimischen Wald geballert ! 
Ich liebe Es/Sie! Steht jetz auch nich mehr imm tristen Schuppen sondern im Molligen Heizungskeller ;P...
soweit
Ich
CyA


----------



## ReeN! (6. Januar 2004)

Ja noch einmal ne andere Perspektive. Hab mich heute gefreut wie´n Baby, hab meinen XT Shifter einstellen lassen und meine
alller aller aller Erste Hydr Scheibenbremse angebaut. Deore 525 ohne Komp´s und die Verlegung des Schlauchs EASY einfach einklippen in den haltern und fertich! Respekt an GT nettes Detail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (6. Januar 2004)

Mensch was ist denn mit den Fotos passiert?


----------



## ReeN! (6. Januar 2004)

ich würd sagen
KOMPRIMIERUNGSOPFER
gibtz nen Admin der die Löschen kann dann mach ich Neu
RasC


----------



## GTdanni (6. Januar 2004)

Die Bilder kannst du doch selber löschen.


----------



## SonGoku (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von just4fun _
> *An die Spezialisten hier :
> 
> Wieviel könnte man denn für deinen gut erhaltenen (und geputzten) Zaskar LE Rahmen (Bj.99 glaub ich) inkl. RS SID XC, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze verlangen ??
> ...



Joaa jesses, warum zum Hänker willst du sowas Hübsches denn
überhaupt verkloppen?? Nen kleiner Tipp ma so am Rande, du
solltest das Teil lieber behalten!!! Glaub mir, irgendwann wirst
du darauf stolz sein  !!!


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2004)

zum beitrag auf seite 2 ( "darf man so was" )

die antwort lautet : NEIN - das hat der gute inzwischen auch gemerkt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2779184977

besser spät als nie...


----------



## Basti2806 (15. Januar 2004)

Moin,

hier mal mein "zukünftiges" Zaskar, Teile habe ich schon fast alle, muss es "nur" noch zusammenbauen, das kann aber noch en bisserl dauern...


----------



## oldman (15. Januar 2004)

so, endlich ist meine Lucy fertig (vorerst).
Ist ein Zaskar LE von 1998 im 18", also M.
Hab den Rahmen aus den USA ruebergebracht und jede Menge Goodies aus meiner Mottenkiste und vom grossen E... drangepackt.
Dieses Wochenende wird Probe gefahren, mal sehen wie sich die Kleine anfuehlt!
so long, oldman


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Januar 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> so, endlich ist meine Lucy fertig (vorerst).
> Ist ein Zaskar LE von 1998 im 18", also M.



Meeeep, falsch!
Der Rahmen ist maximal von 1995, evtl. auch älter   .

Warum? Weil das Schaltauge noch zwei Titanschrauben hat statt einer (war die dann noch aus Titan?), und ab 1996 war das Gusset (das Verstärkungsblech) nicht mehr am Oberrohr/Steuerohr, sondern am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr angeschweisst.

Ist das ein Grund sich zu freuen? Denke schon, meiner Meinung sahen die Rahmen bis 95 am besten aus, aber Geschmacksache... Ausserdem musst Du jetzt drei Jahre weniger warten, bis der Rahmen ein wahrer Klassiker ist   (was er aber eigentlich schon längst ist). Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall damit!

Achso, und vonwegen mal sehen wie es sich fährt: Kauf Dir vorsorglich ein Fully, irgendwann kommt das Alter, in dem man seinen Rücken schonen muß   . Das Teil ist bretthart, setzt dafür aber jede Kalorien gnadenlos in Vortrieb um. Enjoy!

Gruß Boneless


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Januar 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, und vonwegen mal sehen wie es sich fährt: Kauf Dir vorsorglich ein Fully, irgendwann kommt das Alter, in dem man seinen Rücken schonen muß   . Das Teil ist bretthart, setzt dafür aber jede Kalorien gnadenlos in Vortrieb um. Enjoy!
> 
> Gruß Boneless



Dann ist jetzt ja bekannt, warum ich mir vergangenes Jahr das STS aufgebaut hab... dauerhaft mit dem Zaskar machen meine armen alten Knochen nicht mehr mit!


----------



## popp (16. Januar 2004)

...bei der geburtagsbestimmung meines GT Psyclone Rahmenkit:
schaut euch mal die bilder an.
für sachdienliche hinweise zum geburtsjahr und/oder weiterer hinwiese z.b. prospekte aus dieserzeitusw. bin ich sehr dankbar.
das rad will ich dieses jahr komplettieren und auch damit rumhiezen-bei schönem wetter damit der rost keine chance hat.

also bis demnächst  und vielen dank im voraus für die zahlreichen tipps.

p.s. im classicforum bis ich nicht unbedingt weitergekommen, einige konnten aber die zeit bereits eingrenzen. aber in diesem forum sollte ich bei den gt experten doch richtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (16. Januar 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Meeeep, falsch!
> Der Rahmen ist maximal von 1995, evtl. auch älter   .



@boneless
das waer ja der Hammer, wenn die Lucy so alt waere! 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, die Rahmennummer ist 01950398, muesste doch ein 98er sein oder (Jahreszahl am Ende???) oder doch 1995?
Der Verkaeufer hat geschworen, es waere von 1998, naja hoffentlich koennen hier die Experten die Indizien pruefen (siehe Bilder).

Anbei noch ein paar Detailphotos... ich weiss, der Teilemix ist recht wirr, aber mir gings um die Kombination Gewicht & Funktionalitaet, was sich bislang bestaetigt.

Bin gestern nacht 'ne kurze Runde um die Haeuser gebrettert, was soll ich sagen, ich liebe mein neues Baby...  

oldman


----------



## kingmoe (16. Januar 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @boneless
> das waer ja der Hammer, wenn die Lucy so alt waere!
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, die Rahmennummer ist 01950398, muesste doch ein 98er sein oder (Jahreszahl am Ende???) oder doch 1995?
> Der Verkaeufer hat geschworen, es waere von 1998, naja hoffentlich koennen hier die Experten die Indizien pruefen (siehe Bilder).
> ...



Nicht die 98 am Ende der Nummer, sondern 01-95 müsste das "Geburtsdatum" sein. Ist bei meinen alten GT-Schleudern bis 1994 zumindest so.

Also: [FreuModus an]


----------



## oldman (16. Januar 2004)

schoen, das freut einen ja gewaltig!!!!
Das is' ja besser als ich dachte, vor allem wenn ich bedenke, was ich fuer den Rahmen bezahlt habe    .........

So, dann werde ich mich mal meine Lucy morgen im Taunus ausreiten. Mal sehen ob ich so einen Jungstier mir Protektoren, Integralhelm und 4kg Federgabel treffe (sach ma Alter, is ja echt n altes Bike, sogar die Aufkleber sind schon abgefallen...).   

oldman     


ps: und ich hatte mich doch glatt ueber das Rahmengewicht gewundert, 1.85kg..sowas. Bin aber trotzdem auf sportliche UND stabile 9.7kg gekommen.


----------



## SonGoku (16. Januar 2004)

Nu das Neue...!

I    IT !!


----------



## downhillbenny (16. Januar 2004)

Hi, sehr schöner Psyclone Rahmen!!!!

Der ist aus Jan. 1995, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, da ich selber einen Psyclone habe , leider in blau......  der schwarze ist schon der Hammer.

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (16. Januar 2004)

Downhill-Benny hat recht, müsste von 1995 sein. Obwohl im Tech-Shop-Katalog von 1995 ein Psyclone mit blauen Aufklebern und ohne austauschbares Schaltauge abgebildet ist. Im Text steht aber schon, dass der Rahmen mit auswechselbarem Alu-Schaltauge ausgeliefert wird. Extrem geiles Teil!


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2004)

@ SonGoku:

das ist doch aus der neuen serie, oder ?
wieviel wiegt das teil denn nun wirklich ???

anbei rot eloxierte grüsse an kingmoe


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2004)

gerade entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780899416&category=30745

muss wohl ein ganz neues modell sein...


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2004)

@oldman: 9.7kg? Wie denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (17. Januar 2004)

da versus schrieb:
			
		

> @ SonGoku:
> 
> das ist doch aus der neuen serie, oder ?
> wieviel wiegt das teil denn nun wirklich ???



Den Kinesis-Rahmen ohne alles hab ich nixh gewogen, is aber extemst leicht!

Ansonsten so wie's jetzt zusammengbaut ist wiegt's etwas unter 12 Kilo...

Gewicht war aber nich die Priorität, eher das es schön ausschaut & sich noch
viel besser fährt..!

UND DAS TUT ES  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Naja is eben das 2003er Modell, der 2004er Expert ist weiß!


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> gerade entdeckt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780899416&category=30745
> 
> muss wohl ein ganz neues modell sein...



Von diesen gaaaanz seltenen unbekannten Bikes gibt es immer mehr  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780869891&category=30745


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Den Kinesis-Rahmen ohne alles hab ich nixh gewogen, is aber extemst leicht!
> 
> Ansonsten so wie's jetzt zusammengbaut ist wiegt's etwas unter 12 Kilo...



Hm. Dann müssen die neuen Rahmen wirklich sauleicht sein... mein Zaskar wiegt 11.8kg, und wie ich das sehe hab ich eigentlich durchweg eher leichtere Teile verbaut. Nicht übel!


----------



## SonGoku (17. Januar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Dann müssen die neuen Rahmen wirklich sauleicht sein... mein Zaskar wiegt 11.8kg, und wie ich das sehe hab ich eigentlich durchweg eher leichtere Teile verbaut. Nicht übel!




Naja sind jedenfall's gute Sachen verbaut:

Gabel: RS PILOT C 100
Bremse: Julie 03
Schaltwerke: alles XT
Sattel: Ixie mit Carbonunterbau

DH - Lenker, Sattelstütze & Reifen (Conti 2,3) sind eher keine Fliegewichte...!


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2004)

Jo, ich sag ja nicht daß es Mist ist! Aber doch durchgängig ne Ecke schwerer!

Z.B. Stütze und Lenker sind bei mir aus Carbon, die Reifen wiegen keine 500g!

Bremse müßte theoretisch bissl leichter sein bei mir, wenn auch net viel. Aber die Schaltung (Paul's, GripShift und XTR mit Titan-Kassette) sind ebenfalls sicher leichter!

Bei der Gabel kann ichs net genau sagen, da ich net weiß was deine wiegt. Meine dürfte mit etwa 1600g dabei sein!


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Von diesen gaaaanz seltenen unbekannten Bikes gibt es immer mehr
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780869891&category=30745


 

das ist bestimmt das neue dual-dirt-bomber-knaller-speed-dh-bike aus der team serie... wirklich selten das ausgesucht schöne teil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (17. Januar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich sag ja nicht daß es Mist ist! Aber doch durchgängig ne Ecke schwerer!
> 
> Z.B. Stütze und Lenker sind bei mir aus Carbon, die Reifen wiegen keine 500g!
> 
> ...




Neenee weiß ich ja...!   Hätt ich auch nich gedacht aber dat stimmt, des
Bike war so schon teuer genug, da musste ich Carbon - Elemente & XTR
ertsmal etwas vernachlässigen....!!


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2004)

Jo, kenn ich, kenn ich. Hab's ja selbst nach und nach weiter umgebaut... auf der ersten Ausfahrt sah's noch GANZ anders aus, und war auch NOCH ein gutes Stück schwerer...

Was ich nur nicht kapiere, ist wie einer ein Zaskar auf unter 10kg mit Federgabel kriegen kann...


----------



## SonGoku (18. Januar 2004)

Dat gehört zwar in den "Leichtbau" - Thread aber trotzdem denk ich geht das!

Mit dem 2003er Zaskar Rahmen & der Rest aus Carbon (auch Sattel 90g) &
V-Brakes & ner kurzen "supaleicht" Race-Federgabel geht das garantiert...  

PS: Sieht dann halt nur SCHEISS E aus das Bike!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldman (18. Januar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @oldman: 9.7kg? Wie denn das?



war garnicht so schwer:
Tune Standard LRS
RS SID XC 2001
Avid SD7
Nokon
XTR 8 Kassette
XTR Shifter (Selbstbau)
Titan Vorbau
uralter GT Lenker (dem trau ich aber nicht so recht...)
XTR Schaltung
XT Umwerfer
SRAM Kette
Extralite Sattel (auuuuuaaaaaaa)
XT Innenlager
Tune AC16 AC17
und n bills Fett und Oel
macht 9.7 ohne Pedale - mit Pedale bin ich bei 10.1

oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Januar 2004)

Hm. Gut, ohne Pedale... aber bei dem Mix komm ich doch Pi mal Daumen eher wieder zu der Vermutung, daß die gute Waage von meinem Kollegen immer ~ 1kg zu viel rechnet!
Wenn ich das nämlich so vergleiche, kämen bei meinem Rad 10.8kg eher hin als 11.8!

Weil bei dem Teilemix (und auch dem selben Rahmenbaujahr) seh ich nix, wo ich jetzt knapp 2 Kilo drüber liegen würde im Gesamten! 

Hast du die Sachen evtl. einzeln gewogen, bzw. womit das Bike? Bin im Moment beim "Leichtbau für den Kopf"-Wahn


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2004)

@radical 53
also, urspruenglich hab ich die Nummer mit weightweenies versucht, aber die Toleranzen waren zu gross.
Also, im Schlussverkauf eine digitale Haushaltswaage gekauft (die ist gut geeicht - hab's ueberprueft).
Dann, alles einzeln gewogen und am Schluss noch mal das fertige Bike an'ne
teure Jaegerwaage ->9690gr.
Wollte von Anfang an das Zaskar auf leicht trimmen, aber gleichzeitig absolute Alltagstauglichkeit bewahren, bislang passt's.
Das Baby hab' ich gestern uebelst durch den Taunus gescheucht, was tut mir das Kreuz weh.. und das Bike ist gerannt wie Lottchen.
oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Januar 2004)

Heftig. Ich glaub ich such mir auch mal feineres Messwerkzeug, nur kosten 2 schöne Waagen (eine zum Hängen und eine Kleine zum drauflegen) ja schon 100.

Nur wenn ich das bei dir seh, dann schalt ich jetzt mal im Kopf auch meine Rechenergebnisse um 
Ich mein, bei dem Zaskar z.B. kenn ich das Rad ja schon ewig, und weiß wie schwer es ist. Nur wenn die Beine auch schwer sind, find ich ist es motivierender zu wissen, daß es 10.8 statt 11.8kg sind


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn die Beine auch schwer sind, find ich ist es motivierender zu wissen, daß es 10.8 statt 11.8kg sind



...ich spuere einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu meinem 13.5kg XCR2000, am Berg kurz mal ansprinten geht jetzt wieder und es sieht auch wie ein Sprint aus...
Ach, das XCR ist jetzt dran, soll auf 12.3kg... usw
 
oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Januar 2004)

Klare Sache. Schaut bei mir nicht viel anders aus.

Das STS DH soll, wie errechnet, auf ~14.5kg inkl. Pedalen kommen. Rechnerisch ist es jetzt bei 14.6, aber die will ich auch auf der Waage sehen.

Und das Zaskar bekommt vermutlich noch andere Felgen und vor allem leichtere Speichen, evtl. auch ne andere Gabel (80 oder 85mm). Nur viel leicht wie es ist, bekomm ich's halt nicht wirklich. Der Rahmen wird vielleicht noch gegen einen 18"er getauscht, aber z.B. die Maguras sollen dran bleiben, und der Rest von dem Kram ist halt net schwer. Schon seltsam.


----------



## SonGoku (19. Januar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Zaskar bekommt vermutlich noch andere Felgen und vor allem leichtere Speichen, evtl. auch ne andere Gabel (80 oder 85mm). Nur viel leicht wie es ist, bekomm ich's halt nicht wirklich. Der Rahmen wird vielleicht noch gegen einen 18"er getauscht, aber z.B. die Maguras sollen dran bleiben, und der Rest von dem Kram ist halt net schwer. Schon seltsam.



Ich weiß nich, könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei diesem "Leichtbau-Wahn" evtl.
etwas die dauerhafte Haltbarkeit drunter leidet..!?  

Getrau kingmoe's Motto: Steel is real....  

Meint ihr nicht?!!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (19. Januar 2004)

Wahn ist es ja nicht, nicht wirklich.

Ich versuche schon, das Ganze mit Bedacht zu machen. Und beim Zaskar, was eben wirklich für Touren genutzt wird, nicht für was Brutales, sind 2.0er straight Speichen, 36 Stück, mit einer Mavic 121 Ceramic (war damals die DH-Felge) vielleicht noch so auszulegen, daß man da was sparen kann, oder? 

Ich will ja nichts Sicherheitsrelevantes "erleichtern"... klingt blöd, aber beim Aufbau vom Zaskar sollte es eben für alles gut sein. Meine Touren, kleinere Abfahrten, und auch kleinere Tricksereien. Nu ist es nur noch für Touren gedacht, und somit kann ich, wie ich meine, teilweise das Gewicht drücken.

Das bisher extremste Teil ist mein Schmolke-Lenker, und der hält nu schon seit 3 Jahren problemlos! Von daher denke ich, daß bei meinem "Fahrkönnen" (  ) auch ein Kilo weniger beim Bike reicht!


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Nu das Neue...!
> 
> I    IT !!


 
also ich verwette mein cannondale dagegen das ich weis wer das zusammengeschraubt hat und wo das bild entstanden ist   verdammte schaize nochemol.

aber sieht schon nett aus und bei olli und axel bist du rein biketechnisch in guten händen


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @boneless
> das waer ja der Hammer, wenn die Lucy so alt waere!
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, die Rahmennummer ist 01950398, muesste doch ein 98er sein oder (Jahreszahl am Ende???) oder doch 1995?
> Der Verkaeufer hat geschworen, es waere von 1998, naja hoffentlich koennen hier die Experten die Indizien pruefen (siehe Bilder).
> oldman


also ich bin kein exprte in sachen altes bauxit aber den bildernzufolge sieht der genauso aus wie der alte bock von menis ....und der ist wirklich schon seeeeehr alt


----------



## Enduro17 (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo, wollte grad mal über Google herausfinden was für ein BJ mein GT ist und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Kann jemand helfen ?


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn du Bilder oder die Rahmennummer hast, kann dir hier sicher jemand helfen!


----------



## Enduro17 (21. Januar 2004)

Ein Bild müsste auf`m Server sein.
GT Avalanche, Aluminium Heat Treated Butted 7000 Series.
Rahmen Nr. PZ1504071


----------



## SonGoku (22. Januar 2004)

DER TEUFEL schrieb:
			
		

> aber sieht schon nett aus und bei olli und axel bist du rein biketechnisch in guten händen



Jo Fahrrad Berger in Rudow !    Axel habe ich zwar noch nich kennen
gelernt aber der Oli und der Andi sind wirklich sehr nett !!!! Toller Service dort
& ja, dass Bike is schön, naja is ja auch nen Sonderzusammenbau...


----------



## kingmoe (22. Januar 2004)

Enduro17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wollte grad mal über Google herausfinden was für ein BJ mein GT ist und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
> Kann jemand helfen ?



Hi,

ist ein Avalanche von 2000.

Gruß

Moe


----------



## isnogud (25. Januar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> sabbert deine judy 100 auch?



naja, sie war von anfang an etwas "feucht", aber ich hab sie so 3 jahre lang ohne sauber machen oder wartung gefahren, darum glaube ich, das es in der toleranz ist    

ps. hat etwas gedauert mit der antwort, aber besser spät als nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti2806 (25. Januar 2004)

Moin,

hier mal mein fast fertiges Zaskar '96. Bis auf die Sattelstütze, Pedale und Hörnchen (... da verließ ihn der Geldbeutel ) ist es soweit fertitsch.

Rahmen	Gt	Zaskar
Gabel	Answer	Manitou Mars Comp Coil
Laufradsatz	DT-Swiss/Mavic	Onyx/X221 UP Control
Bremsen Magura	HS 33
Schalthebel	Sram	Plasma
Schaltwerk	Shimano	Deore XT
Umwerfer	Shimano	Deore XT
Kurbeln	Race Face	Turbine LP ISIS
Innenlager	Race Face	Evolve SRX ISIS
_Pedale	Shimano PD-M520_
Kasette	Shimano	Deore XT
Kette	Shimano	HG 93
Schaltzüge	Shimano 
_Sattelstütze	Roox	S4.2_
_Sattelstützenklemme Tune Würger		_
Sattel	Vetta	TT Trishock Carbon
Steuersatz	Ritchey	WCS 1 1/8"
Vorbau	Race Face	Evolve 100mm
Lenker	Roox	FPS XC-Racing	
Griffe	Grip Shift	
Reifen Schwalbe	Racing Ralph
Schläuche Schwalbe	extra light
Tacho	Sigma	BC 1200

hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2004)

@basti
schoen ist das Bike geworden.
Wenn ich mir die Roox Stuetze anschaue, komme ich ins Gruebeln... Ist kein schlechter Gedanke, mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich sowas auch mal.
Viel Spass mit dem Flitzer!
oldman


----------



## Basti2806 (27. Januar 2004)

hey oldman,

danke für die Blumen  
die sattelstütze fliegt wieder in hohem Bogen raus, das ist irgend so ein noname teil (zumindest habe ich keinen herstellernamen drauf gefunden). 
Alter, alter, das is voll das komige gefühl mit so ner gefederten Stütze zu fahren, son bisschen wie schaukelpferd reiten...
Hab das gefühl, dass DIESE mit dem Begriff "dämpfung" im Sinne von überhaupt gar nichts anfangen kann  . Nee, nee das teil fliegt wieder raus, würde es gerne irgendwie schaffen unter 11kg zu bleiben....  

Aber ansonsten macht das Teil echt laune, ist super wendig und die beschleunigung (im vergleich zu meinem alten "schwinn" stahlprügelknecht-14-kg-hardtail) ist einfach willenlos.


----------



## oldman (27. Januar 2004)

Basti2806 schrieb:
			
		

> hey oldman,
> 
> Alter, alter, das is voll das komige gefühl mit so ner gefederten Stütze zu fahren, son bisschen wie schaukelpferd reiten...
> Hab das gefühl, dass DIESE mit dem Begriff "dämpfung" im Sinne von überhaupt gar nichts anfangen kann  . Nee, nee das teil fliegt wieder raus, würde es gerne irgendwie schaffen unter 11kg zu bleiben....
> ...


----------



## Basti2806 (27. Januar 2004)

@oldman

wie gesagt, das is irgend so ne noname stütze, kann gut sein, dass die "markenprodukte" was taugen, bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber im forum gibbet ja sicher einige infos dazu!

Di 10er Marke zu unterschreiten is auch mein Ziel, aber erst wenn der kontostand mal wieder schwarz is


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Januar 2004)

Ich frag mich echt, wie ihr auf die Gewichte kommt. Oder, mein Rahmen ist mit Blei ausgegossen...

Bei der letzten Wiege-Aktion kam ich auf 11.8kg, mit weiterem Potenzial von ca. 900g. Wobei dann aber auch für mich absolute Schmerzgrenzen-Teile verbaut wären.

Ich will ja hier keinem den Spaß verderben, aber irgendwie versteh ich das eben nicht so ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Januar 2004)

Basti2806 schrieb:
			
		

> @oldman
> 
> wie gesagt, das is irgend so ne noname stütze, kann gut sein, dass die "markenprodukte" was taugen, bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber im forum gibbet ja sicher einige infos dazu!
> 
> Di 10er Marke zu unterschreiten is auch mein Ziel, aber erst wenn der kontostand mal wieder schwarz is



ich bin mal kurz ne rock shox seatpost gefahren. die hatte auch noch nix von dämpfung gehört und hat mich regelmässig fast aus dem sattel geschossen.
allein auf schnellen schotterwegen war der effekt gut - sonst war das ding für die tonne ! jetzt ist ne schicke syncros stütze dran...


----------



## cry.out (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

dann mal meins von 97'. Bild enstand heute noch vor dem ersten Matsch-kontakt.
cry.out


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2004)

Zwei Generationen GT, 11 Jahre zeitlicher Abstand.
Das eine hat mich bis jetzt mehr als 20.000km begleitet und bringt mich auch heute noch jeden Tag zur Arbeit, das andere hatte heute den ersten Matschkontakt.


----------



## oldman (15. Februar 2004)

und wie faehrt sich das IDXC??????????????
oldman
(hat evtl was vor...)


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin!
Leider noch nicht fertig,aber hier schon mal n kleiner vorgeschmack:





Bin mal gespannt wie schnell die zukunftige 200er XT Disc die PSYLO "hinrichten" wird -






Insgesamt ist noch viel zu tun.-Werd in den nächsten Tagen den kompletten hinterbau samt Lagern zerlegen,neu Polieren etc.(Pics kommen!).Der A2Z adapter verlangt ebenfalls etliche Nacharbeit-immerhin funktioniert er mit 200er Disc OHNE zusätzlichen Adapter (was vorne der Fall ist)
Als Laufräder kommen Singletrack auf XT Naben mit Racing Ralph schlappen,aber das ganze zeug is ja noch ned da....Abwarten -  

                                                    Gruss Raphael


----------



## bretho (23. Februar 2004)

Mein zweirädriger Traum !

2000er Zaskar mit Maz. Z1  , XTR/XT , HS 33 , Syncros, Race Face Next LP , Inferno ....


----------



## downhillbenny (25. Februar 2004)

Hi, hier mal meiner einer.... war 1994 mal in  

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2004)

downhillbenny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier mal meiner einer.... war 1994 mal in
> 
> Gruß Downhillbenny



Ich liebe diese eloxierten Zaskars, besonders das abgebildete blaue und das in purple...
Extrem geil!


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2004)

Schick!

Schade daß mein Onkel sein Zaskar nicht mehr hat, das hatte den Rahmen purple eloxiert und ebenso die meisten Anbauteile, wie z.B. die Marzocchi XC500, Ringle Nabe usw.


----------



## makko (25. Februar 2004)

Nun eins von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2004)

Wow....   

Was wiegt das Rad? Nicht zu viel, oder?


----------



## makko (25. Februar 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow....
> 
> Was wiegt das Rad? Nicht zu viel, oder?




Da ich nur ne 100kg Hängewaage hab, kann ich nur sagen 11,5 - 12 kg.
Mit Pedale natürlich, auch wenn auf dem Bild keine dran sind.


----------



## GTdanni (25. Februar 2004)

Geiles Rad, aber wo kommt das Gewicht her? Ist mein Rahmen schwerer? Ich kann zwar noch etwas erleichtern aber auf 11,5 oder 12Kg würd ich nicht kommen. P.S. Mein Rad wiegt genau 13,000Kg mit Pedale und Tacho (geeichte Fleischwaage auf 5g genau)


----------



## makko (26. Februar 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Rad, aber wo kommt das Gewicht her? Ist mein Rahmen schwerer? Ich kann zwar noch etwas erleichtern aber auf 11,5 oder 12Kg würd ich nicht kommen. P.S. Mein Rad wiegt genau 13,000Kg mit Pedale und Tacho (geeichte Fleischwaage auf 5g genau)



Weiß ich auch nicht ganz genau. Das was mir auffällt ist z.b. deine Gabel, wirkt ziemlich massiv. Meine 99 Sid hat, glaub ich, nur 1,3 Kg. Maguras wiegen auch mehr als V-Brakes. Und zum Rahmen: Meiner ist 18 Zoll groß, deiner sieht deutlich größer aus als meiner, auch die Alumuffen sind deutlich größer. Hinzu kommt noch die Titanwippe, die ist filigraner als die Aluwippe und braucht auch keine Extraaufnahme für den Dämpfer. Hab jetzt noch mal nachgewogen, allerdings mit Crossride LRS. Kommt auf 11,6 bis 11,7 Kg (der Zeiger ist nur kurz hinter der 11,5 Kg Marke). Vielleicht schmeichelt die Waage meinen Bikes auch. Die Crossmax hab ich für mein anderes Rad genommen.


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2004)

Die Gabel hat 1600g, aber du hast schon recht. Die Bremsen sind auch nochmal schwerer und der Rahmen ist größer. Da summiert sich sicher einiges.


----------



## makko (27. Februar 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel hat 1600g, aber du hast schon recht. Die Bremsen sind auch nochmal schwerer und der Rahmen ist größer. Da summiert sich sicher einiges.



Ist ja richtig leicht die Gabel, ich hätte eher auf 2kg geschätzt so fett (in positiver Hinsicht) sieht die aus.


----------



## Dell|us (29. Februar 2004)

Und das ist MEINER !!!


----------



## benjorito (13. März 2004)

Ich will auch!   

Hier also mein "Oldtimer"...wird wie Wein immer besser!


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2004)

Hier mal nach langer Zeit ein Bike von mir. Mein aktuelles Bike zum Durch-den-Wald-Schreddern und für Touren:

Rahmen: GT Bravado 1997
Gabel: Rock Shox Quadra 1997
Vorbau: Control Tech, schwarz, 1 1/8 Ahead, 150mm / ca. 15 Grad
Steuersatz: k.A.
Lenker: Zoom, Carbon, 580 mm, schwarz
Bar Ends: Onza
Griffe: Onza, schwarz
Sattel: Selle San Marco Rolls Due
Sattelklemme: Alu, silber
Sattelstütze: XT Cromo, schwarz
Schaltwerk: XT, M739
Umwerfer: XT, M739
Schalthebel links: XT, M739, Schalt-Bremskombi
Schalthebel rechts: XT, M739, Schalt-Bremskombi
Schaltzüge / Hüllen: k.A.
Kassette & Kette: XT / LX
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Deore Hollotech, Schwarz
Kettenblätter: Shimano Deore
Pedale: VP, einseitige Klickies
Innenlager: XT
Laufrad hinten (Nabe/Felge): Deore / ZAC2000
Laufrad vorne (Nabe/Felge): Deore / ZAC2000
Schnellspanner: vo. Shimano Standard / hi. Titan Lite X
Reifen (vorne/hinten): Maxxis 2.1
Schläuche: k.A.
Bremse / Hebel: Hershey V-Brakes CNC v. ´95 / XT, M739, Schalt-Bremskombi
Flaschenhalter: Ringlé (der alte ohne Logo)

Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, evtl. kommt noch eine zeitlich auch passende (obwohl ich das bei dem Rad nicht so eng sehe, siehe Deore-Teile und Carbonlenker) Manitour Pro-C von 1997 rein und die silberne Sattelklemme muss weg   Kürzere Bar Ends würden auch besser aussehen, aber die alten Onzas fahren sich klasse - und darauf kommt´s ja nun mal in erster Linie an. Schön aussehen können bei mir andere Bikes   

Außerdem überlege ich, alle Aufkleber bis auf den am Steuerrohr zu entferen - was meint ihr dazu? Ich finde Schlichte Bikes immer am schönsten... Da wäre ich für ein paar Meinungen echt dankbar: Aufkleber runter, oder lieber nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2004)

Wenn die Aufkleber beschädigt sind würd ich die Abmachen, dann müssen aber auch die von der Gabel ab. Wenn die noch gut aussehen würd ich sie dranlassen.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. März 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Aufkleber beschädigt sind würd ich die Abmachen, dann müssen aber auch die von der Gabel ab. Wenn die noch gut aussehen würd ich sie dranlassen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Unbeschädigte Aufkleber machen das Bike- unabhängig ob sie gefallen oder nicht- hochwertiger.


----------



## KONI-DU (17. März 2004)

GT XCR1000 i-Drive


----------



## Wolfman LE (19. März 2004)

UIuiuiuiui...  
da hab ich ja n geiles forum gefunden ! Hallo erst mal   
ich glaub ja fast da kann man noch was toppen in der zaskar gallerie !
werde in den nächsten tagen (muss erst bilder suchen u scannen)
auch meins hier reinstellen (endlich interessierts wen - lol) !
Bin (ohne ped. -545er) auch bei 9.7kg (ca..) - habs 98/99 aufgebaut mit ner 
judy sl (kompl. reset-tuning 1.4 kg) - rest im profil.. 
hat ca. 25.000 km mit downhills, drops und groben stürzen - erneuert wurden nur ritzel, kette, kurbeln, lenker m. vorbau und nat. züge und 4 sätze bremsbeläge (kool-stop green (f.keramik)) - muss 365 tage im jahr herhalten...
bis dann
Gruss 
Wolfman

p.s. visit www.gelance.de  !!


----------



## runner-biker (22. März 2004)

hallo leute,

bin neu hier und hab gleich mal mein zaskar le angehängt! 

race-face komplett, shimano lr, sram 9.0sl, tune speedneedle...fährt herrlich! 

ps.: geiles forum! 

grüßle


----------



## Chat Chambers (23. März 2004)

Na wunderbar, hier bin ich ja genau richtig!!

Da rück' ich doch glatt 'n Foto von meinem Arrowhead 'raus..

Sicher kann ich mit dem Rahmen nicht mit den Zaskars hier konkurrieren..erst recht nicht mit dem blau eloxierten in diesem Forum....da blieb mir echt kurz die Luft weg!

Fakten:

Rahmen bei einem Großhändler unter vielen "Lakes" und "Carver" entdeckt und aufgebaut.

Alu 7000 Heat Treated (somit nichts besonderes..)
Manitou Mars Comp Coil,
Ritchey WCS Steuersatz,
Syncros Vorbau,
Answer Hyperlite Lenker blau,
Race Face Prodigy Kurbel weiß (wegen Dekor),
Race Face Evolve XC Innenlager,
Shimano XT komplett (außer Deore V's),
Mavic 517 Ceramic-Felgen, DT Swiss Onyx Naben schwarz, DT Comp Speichen,
Nokian Gazzaloddi Dual/ Boazobeana F Ice Blue
ein fürchterlicher WTB Sattel, zu schwere Stütze...

Anhand der Rahmennummer lässt sich wohl herausfinden, welches BJ ich hier habe...wer kann helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2004)

Ist doch schick! Ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast! 

Die Reifenfarbe beißt zwar bissl ins Auge, aber was solls...


----------



## versus (29. März 2004)

schicke räder - da merkt man mal wieder, dass man nie genug an seinen schätzchen rumbasteln kann...

hier noch was zum runter kommen. gesehen bei ebay - da ist das "traumbike" auch käuflich zu erwerben. ein paar kleinere modifikationen werden wohl aber nötig sein. aber seht selbst:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4120440448

ein bild schon vorab, aber der text hats auch in sich !


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch was zum runter kommen. gesehen bei ebay - da ist das "traumbike" auch käuflich zu erwerben. ein paar kleinere modifikationen werden wohl aber nötig sein. aber seht selbst:



Herrlich, da habe ich mich ja offensichtlich nicht als Einziger weggeschmissen... Besonders interessiert wäre ich an den exklusiven Teilen, die wohl nur in Kleinstauflagen gefertigt wurden: An der Olivio-Schaltung und den ultrararen Actus-Komponenten


----------



## KONI-DU (30. März 2004)

die Gabel hat es in sich. PROTOTYP


----------



## Menis (30. März 2004)

....meine alde gt-schleuder zeigen. zweimal als singlespeeder und dann zwei bilder als cc-rad... menis


----------



## versus (30. März 2004)

jaha - die gute olivio schaltung - und erst die sattelfaderung mit schutzblachen. aber trotzdem triple GT triangle made in usa und so...
meine fresse, den muss es doch bei jeder etwas engeren kurve abgelegt haben. bestimmt voll das trial ass...


----------



## zwinki86 (30. März 2004)

mein gt moto...


----------



## Th.S16 (31. März 2004)

Tach !
Zaskar LE in orginal weisser Lackierung.


----------



## runner-biker (31. März 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Zaskar LE in orginal weisser Lackierung.




schööööön...gefällt mir! 

ps.:
steht das nicht in ebay...?


----------



## Th.S16 (31. März 2004)

Ahoi !
  Stimmt, ich biete das Zaskar gerade bei E-Bay an. Aber so langsam 
  beschleicht mich mein Gefühl, dass es ein Fehler war.
  Mal seh´n  ,vielleicht ziehe ich mein Angebot zurück.......

  Gruss
  Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (31. März 2004)

Der Zaskar kommt gerade in der Lackierung echt gut rüber!Weist du welches Baujahr der ist?Mein Lobo DH hat auch die weissen Lack mit den Worldcup Decals,-müsste so '99 sein oder?

Ps: Zieh die auktion zurück.....das gute Stück  

                                                         Gruss Rafa


----------



## Th.S16 (1. April 2004)

Hi SpeedyR.
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung , welches Baujahr das Zaskar ist. Die Anbauteile
wie Sid und XTR sind eindeutig von 2001/2002.
Zu dem Bike bin ich auch nur durch puren Zufall gekommen.
Und vor allem sehr günstig........

Gruss
T.


----------



## oldman (2. April 2004)

@th.s16
behalte das Bike - wenn du's verkaufst, wird's dich frueher oder spaeter dermassen aergern...
Von allen Bikes, die bei mir rumstehen, ist mein olles Zaskar wohl mittlerweile das meistgefahrene... auch wenn es "nur" ein HARTES Hardtail ist und mir immer wieder das Kreuz weh tut...
Andererseits, fuer â¬200 nehme ich dein weisses Teil gerne...  
so long
oldman


----------



## versus (2. April 2004)

biete 250  - haha...  

mein tipp: behalten-behalten-behalten !!!


----------



## Th.S16 (2. April 2004)

Ahoi !
Ihr habt ja so recht......
Ich hab auch schon  ein schlechtes Gewissen.
Werde die E-Bay Auktion wohl noch heute stoppen !

Gruss, T.


----------



## versus (3. April 2004)

habe ein bisschen weitergebastelt. hier das ergebnis:

das gute stück wiegt jetzt glatt 12 kg - eigentlich zu viel, dafür, dass da eigentlich keine üblen teile dran sind. ist der avalanche rahmen so viel schwerer als der zaskar ??

ausstattung:

judy race 
syncros vorbau
cane creek steuersatz
xtr stütze
grip shift 600
sram neos schaltwerk ( leichter als xt )
specialized roll x 2,0 faltreifen
schwalbe schläuche ( die 5 euro - liga )
tioga cc laufradsatz mit deore naben
tioga cc lenker ( 110 gramm laut hersteller )
oury griffe
selle italia gel flow sattel
acor cnc bremsgriffe ( 100 gram / stück )
race face turbine kurbeln
lx v-brakes
lx innenlager
sram 5.0 kassette
ringle H2O flaschenhalter 
acor fish plate brake booster
time atac pedale

wenn ich so lese, dass jedes canyon o.ä. versandbike unter 12kg liegt, dann 
wären 11 kg auch schön - wo bestünde denn noch handlungsbedarf für das eine kilo ? die reifen + schläuche ? habe sschon an fast fred gedacht mit den xxlight schläuchen. die reifen gibts gerade bei H&S für 35 euro das paar...
hat jemand erfahrung mit den reifen ? taugen die was, bzw. wie lange halten sie ?

bis denne


----------



## SpeedyR (3. April 2004)

Also erstmal: Das Bike sind Hammergeil aus!  .Die roten elox. Teile kommen echt gut rüber!.Ich denke mit 12kg bist du schon nah an der Leichtbaugrenze!Grosses potenzial hätt die Gabel -ne SID wiegt sowas um die 1200-1300gramm,dazu die Fast Fred (350g)mit Leichten Latex schläuchen von Michelin etc.-dazu noch evtl Mavic Crossmax....

Nun,so gesehn mit den 11-12kg von den 0-8-15 Versandbikes kannst du es ja ned vergleichen-ned die Masse zählt-sondern die Klasse!!  

Ich würd dein GT so lassen wie er jetz ist!-Alles andere geht nur unnötig ins Geld(Gabel,Laufräder etc..).


                                                 Gruss Rafael


----------



## versus (3. April 2004)

erstmal danke für die blumen !
an ne sid habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber 
die judy spricht sagenhaft an - hatte davor ne bomber z1 bam montiert, die ja immer als referenz für feines ansprechen gilt. die konnte da echt nicht mithalten, ausserdem war sie mit 100mm doch einfach zu lang für den rahmen und halt auch recht scher. 
die judy wiegt knapp 1500 gramm und ne sid gibts nicht in ELECTRIC RED - der einzig passenden farbe zu den elox-teilen. die neue skareb ist auch in ner ähnlichen farbe zu haben, aber ich das wäre ja auch irgendwie  nicht so ganz stilecht an dem rahmen. 

hast du erfahrung mit fast fred ? ist der "alltags"tauglich - also nicht nur für rennen auf trockenen forstwegen geeignet ?


----------



## Th.S16 (3. April 2004)

Tach Versus !
 Tu dir selber ein Gefallen und lass die Finger von den Fast Fred. Die sind 
 kein Stück alltagstauglich. Lieber die neuen IRC Serac mit Michelin-Latex.
 Fahr ich selber, super Kombi ! Weg mit den LX-V Brakes und dem Innen-
 lager. Avid und FSA sind sehr leicht und vergleichsweise günstig aber 
 funktionieren tadellos. Laufräder: Hügi 240. 
 Dann noch einen SLK Sattel und ne Sid oder Skareb.  
 Als Krönung noch ne Tune Stütze und fertig ist das 10, Blumenkohl Bike.

 P.S : Ich hab auch noch ein Paar Storck Carbon-Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2004)

@versus: Mein Zaskar LE wiegt auch 11.8kg, und es sind keine schweren Teile dran. Ein Kilo ließe sich noch irgendwie einsparen, dann aber mit argen Einbußen bei der Stabilität (z.B. halbes Kilo Laufräder).

Wie es sich fährt, ist für mich daher mittlerweile entscheidend. Und da macht es wirklich richtig viel Spaß!


----------



## Basti2806 (3. April 2004)

Moinsen,

ich habe mein zaskar malwieder etwas modifiziert...

was sich verändert hat:

- crossmax XL
- Klickpedale Shimano PD-M 525
- Lackierung in weiß (inkl Gabel)

was meint ihr?!

P.S.: Gewicht all inclusive 10,8kg


----------



## Th.S16 (3. April 2004)

Ahoi !
  Mein Zaskar LE habe ich mit reltiv wenig Aufwand auf genau 10,38 kg
  gebracht. Mit einem SLR, Tune-Stütze und WCS-Lenker würde ich auch
  die 10 kg knacken.    Aber irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut.

  T.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2004)

Hm. Schick!

Ich denke irgendwie, die neuen Rahmen sind deutlich leichter als die alten Modelle.

Wenn ich mir so die Teile anschau, müßten z.B. meine eigentlich durch die Bank entweder gleich schwer oder leichter sein, Laufräder ausgenommen (wo ich wie gesagt ein halbes Kilo sparen könnte).


----------



## versus (3. April 2004)

danke schonmal, 

also ich denke ausser den laufrädern, reifen und schläuchen + ggf innenlager + bremsen ( sind da xt oder xtr wirklich viel leichter ??? ) sind änderungen zwecks leichtbau wohl nicht mehr so sinnvoll. vor allem funktioniert das rad gerade grossartig - v.a. die gabel und der antrieb. 
zum fast fred waren das ja deutliche worte. was gibts denn für leichte alternativen ? der twister supersonic ??? ist ja noch schmaler...


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ...+ bremsen ( sind da xt oder xtr wirklich viel leichter ??? ) ...



Sehr geiles Bike!

Bei den Bremsen würde ich mich von den Shimanos verabschieden und Avid SD7 dranschrauben. Spitzenbremse zum fairen Preis, sehr gutes Gewicht für´s Geld. Gibt es gerade bei ebay für 89,- Euros inkl. Hebel!

...sind aber leider nicht rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. April 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geiles Bike!
> 
> Bei den Bremsen würde ich mich von den Shimanos verabschieden und Avid SD7 dranschrauben. Spitzenbremse zum fairen Preis, sehr gutes Gewicht für´s Geld. Gibt es gerade bei ebay für 89,- Euros inkl. Hebel!
> 
> ...sind aber leider nicht rot



das wäre echt noch eine idee, ABER die ROTEN hebel gebe ich nicht mehr her    und leichtere gibts eh nicht...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. April 2004)

Es ist an der Zeit auch mal was von mir hier rein zu stellen, nämlich mein erstes GT LTS im Jahr 2000 gebraucht gekauft für 2000DM...

Rahmen LTS 1 mit Titanschwinge in 21 und Stöckli- Lagersatz...
Dämpfer: RaceTech, 146mm, Vorspannung & Zugstufe regelbar, das ich den abgegeben habe hab ich hinterher bereut (Glückwunsch Robert ;-)) wenn Ihr den mal ergattern könnt, kaufen! Geht wesentlich besser als der originale RS auch wenn er über 600 gramm wiegt...  
Steuersatz: Chris King
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1, das Original
Vorbau: irgendein Specialized, 120mm, 15 Grad 
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Pro
Tretlager: Shimano Deore ? 350gramm leicht
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore. 22 - 32  44
Pedale: Shimano PDM 515
Stütze: Shannon Hardcore nachdem die Controltech krumm war....
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Schaltwerk Deore long Cage, Hyperglide- Kassette 11 - 34 & Kette
Umwerfer: LX
Schalt- & Bremshebelkombi: LX Rapidfire 3/9 fach
V- Brakes: LX mit Highländer Brakepads
Züge: später komplett NOKONs (wie vernichte ich mein Geld am besten?)
Laufräder: Sun Rims CR 18 LX, handgespeicht, DT Swiss Competition Spokes
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Mäntel: Michelin Wildgripper 2,1

(Das Specialized Schutzblech hab ich irgendwo im Wald gefunden)


----------



## Th.S16 (3. April 2004)

Hi Versus !
  Nur noch 2 Sätze : 
  1. Die LX V-Brakes sind im Vergleich zu Avid oder Ritchey wirklich nich doll.
      ( Viel zu schwer und mäßige Bremsleistung).  
   2. Supersonic´s sind zwar besser als Fast Fred, haben aber einen
    radiergummiartigen Verschleiss.  

  Ich weiss ja nicht wo und wieviel du so fährst, aber sinnvolles Tuning
  ist immer besser als Tuning um jeden Preis.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. April 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die LX V-Brakes sind im Vergleich zu Avid oder Ritchey wirklich nich doll.
> ( Viel zu schwer und mäßige Bremsleistung).


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, kommt enorm auf die verwendeten Brakepads bzw. Felgenkombination an, an den Hebelverhältnissen und damit an der erzielbaren Kraft kann man ja nichts ändern. Steifigkeitsmäßig dürften die sich eigentlich nicht viel tun, der limitierende Faktor ist sicher die (Verdreh-)Steifigkeit der Sockel und die sind (gerade beim LTS Hinterbau) enorm weich, da helfen auch keine Booster. Ich konnte dennoch problemlos Überschläge provozieren (unfreiwillig versteht sich  )


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2004)

Überschläge?   

Das schaff ich ja netmal mit ner 200er Scheibe!


----------



## versus (3. April 2004)

also an der bremsleistung der lx v-brakes kann ich echt nix bemängeln. fahre an meinem anderen rad xt-discs und bei trockenheit sind die v-brakes nicht viel schlechter. bei nässe natürlich schon. 
die dosierung ist da eher das problem - überschläge kann ich da mit sicherheit auch produzieren ( sollte man aber bleiben lassen - hatte im november einen ast im vorderrad und "zehre" heute noch davon ).
der style der lx-bremsen überzeugt mich allerdings auch nicht vollends, wirken recht klobig mit dem ganzen parallelogramm-quatsch.
ich hatte früher an meinem inzwischen geklauten   nakamura die gaaanz popligen avid 1.0 und die waren eigentlich auch ganz gut und wesentlich leichter. 
welche avids sind denn sonst noch leicht und bezahlbar ? hat ggf. jemand noch welche übrig ?

ach ja und gefahren wird im pfälzer wald alles zwischen cc und soft freeride so etwa 5000km im jahr mit 2-3 marathons und einigen kleineren hobbyrennen, wofür meist das GT herhalten muss ( ausser den bank 1 saar marathon in st. ingbert, den fahre ich immer mit dem fully, da der so richtig geile technisch anspruchvolle singletrails und flotte bergab-passagen hat !)


----------



## versus (4. April 2004)

so freunde, ihr habts geschafft !

ich bin angefressen von der idee mir ein paar schöne avids zuzulegen !!!
beim grossen ( wie man wohl so sagt ) gibts ja von single digit 1.0 über 7.0 bis hin zu titan alles. ab welchem modell fängt es denn an interessant zu werden ??? über die gewichtsangaben liest man unterschiedlichstes bei den weenies blicke ich die details nicht: 
wenn da steht pair, ist das dann ein paar bremsarme für vorne ODER hinten, oder ein paar bremsen für vorne UND hinten ???
sd 7 liegt dann bei 364 gramm für das PAAR    mit allem und so würde ich ca. 150 gr gegenüber der lx brakes sparen.


die sd 7 ist schon nett, aber meist nur in kupfer oder als set mit hebeln ( und die bauche ich ja gar nicht ). man stelle sich mal kupferfarbene bremsen an der roten gabel und unter dem roten brakebooster vor...  :kotz: 

bleibt wie immer nur schwarz oder silber


----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> so freunde, ihr habts geschafft !
> 
> ich bin angefressen von der idee mir ein paar schöne avids zuzulegen !!!
> die sd 7 ist schon nett, aber meist nur in kupfer oder als set mit hebeln ( und die bauche ich ja gar nicht ). man stelle sich mal kupferfarbene bremsen an der roten gabel und unter dem roten brakebooster vor...  :kotz:
> ...



Du verwechselst die SD7 wohl mit der SD Titan. Die ist kupferfarben. Die SD7 ist entweder silber ("Nickel") oder etwas dunkler ("Bronze"). Es gibt das Set für VR u. HR hier für schlappe 50,- Euro ohne Hebel. Passt doch perfekt für dich!

www.bike-discount.de

> auf "Shop" klicken, dann "Bremsen MTB" auswählen und runterscrollen.


----------



## versus (4. April 2004)

hi moe,

stimmt bronze - sieht aber genauso übel zu rot aus !
bei h&s habe ich das set auch schon entdeckt - aber jetzt kommt der knaller:
bei hibike gibt es die hr und vr bremse mit leichten lagerspuren ( habe schon nachgefragt, was das genau heisst ) für 19,99 pro bremse, also 40 euros für vorn und hinten !!!

guckst du hier: 

http://www.hibike.de/main.php?metho...bb&sessionID=e9f8060f8f570e77ac33eb952f57a8bb

wenn da nicht grobe macken drin sind, sind die dinger so gut wie bestellt -natürlich in "nickel" !

dann gleich noch ein paar xxlight schläuche dazu, dann bin ich schon ein pfund leichter für 60 euro !


----------



## marc077 (6. April 2004)

ihr dochmal was zu der Gabel bzw. zur Farbgebung.
Zaskar 

Gruss, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. April 2004)

hi, 

du hast den vorbau, die barends und die sattelstütze, die mir noch fehlen !!!
die gabelfarbe und die unterschiedlichen reifenfarben müssen aber leider von der style-polizei gerügt werden !

trotzdem cooles rad - nominell ist die ausstattung kaum zu toppen - bestimmt auch nicht schwer ( oh gott, ich ich höre mich schon an wie ein richtiger leichtbauhansel... )

p.s. morgen kommen die avid sd 7 bremsen..........


----------



## kingmoe (7. April 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> du hast den vorbau, die barends und die sattelstütze, die mir noch fehlen !!!



Ich habe noch rot eloxierte Barends, sind neu und unbenutzt. Interesse?


----------



## versus (7. April 2004)

hi moe,

ja die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber mir sie runde doch lieber. ausserdem ist es wie wir ja schon gemerkt haben sehr schwierig rot eloxierte teile nach foto zu kaufen, da es doch bei einfacherem eloxat meist eher stark ins dunkelmagenta abdriftet und die farben sollte schon zusammenpassen.
tune soll ja ganz nette hörnchen bauen... wenn das zeug nicht so scheissteuer wäre !  
eigentlich habe ich ja auch noch schwer kultferdächtig ICON hörnchen mit 91 gramm, die ich aber nur für rennen oder marathons montiere, da ich optisch grundsätzlich ein problem mit barends habe - funktional gibts keine diskussion...

aber danke für das angebot - wenn es wiedermal was gibt ( sattelstütze, o.ä. ) bitte wieder bescheid geben.

bis denne


----------



## kingmoe (7. April 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hi moe,
> 
> ja die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber mir sie runde doch lieber.



Ich glaube auch, dass sich diese schicken Teile hier nicht so bequem greifen lassen. Für ein richtiges FAHRrad sind runde sicher besser.



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist es wie wir ja schon gemerkt haben sehr schwierig rot eloxierte teile nach foto zu kaufen, da es doch bei einfacherem eloxat meist eher stark ins dunkelmagenta abdriftet und die farben sollte schon zusammenpassen.



Jep, Elox-Farben sind auf Fotos oder online echt schwierig zu vergleichen. Aber dies Dinger da sind zum Glück schon richtig rot - allerdings habe ich alle anderen roten Teile ja verkauft, da ich dann doch einen Elox-Bomber mit blauen Teilen aufbauen wollte (bin gerade dabei, gibt´s bald hier zu sehen).



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> tune soll ja ganz nette hörnchen bauen... wenn das zeug nicht so scheissteuer wäre !



No comment   



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich habe ich ja auch noch schwer kultferdächtig ICON hörnchen mit 91 gramm,



ICON habe ich auch noch. Supergeile leichte und bequeme Teile - aber so hässlich...



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> die ich aber nur für rennen oder marathons montiere, da ich optisch grundsätzlich ein problem mit barends habe - funktional gibts keine diskussion...



Geht mir ähnlich. Hörnchen sind immer ein Optik-Killer - aber ich schätze die extra Griffmöglichkeit sehr und bin zu faul, immer hin- und her zu schrauben.



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> aber danke für das angebot - wenn es wiedermal was gibt ( sattelstütze, o.ä. ) bitte wieder bescheid geben.
> bis denne



Aber logisch!


----------



## Radical_53 (7. April 2004)

Wieso sind Hörnchen eigentlich so out im Moment?

Ich finde kurze (z.B. Bontrager Titec) oder ansonsten unauffällige Modelle (nicht diese ewig langen Bullenhörner) eigentlich recht schick, und funktionell sind sie ja allemal.
Ist für mich z.B. eine tierische Umgewöhnung auf dem STS, wo ich eine entspannte Sitzposition und keine Hörnchen hab. Am Berg ist das mit dem Gewicht zusammen fast wie ein Anker für mich.


----------



## ReeN! (9. April 2004)

Ja so siehts derzeit aus mein Chucker!
Teile bleiben die selben, ausser Vorbau,Lenker die sind jetz Borla.
Meine Kettenführung hat Custom-Made Tune Lager bekommen. Und die eklige RST ne lage Coroplast(schwarzes selbst verschweisendes Klebeband) und n Bissel Silber Optik bekommen.

Fehlt bloss noch Geld fürne Neue Gabel und ne ordentliche Disc für vorne! 
Aber die Grimeca System 12 im Bikemarkt ist sehr sehr verlockend für 70.
-->http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=28292&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## versus (10. April 2004)

ja ich bin auch immer wieder hinund her gerissen. denn wenns bergauf richtig flott zur sache geht, sind barends ein riesen vorteil. aber wenn das rad dann wieder im wohnzimmer ( ja, auch ich habe zu wenig platz für meine räder ) steht, dann zücke in doch immer wieder den inbus und schraube die dinger ab.
ein freund von mir hat sich silberne tune hörnchen gekauft und die dann nochmal superkurz abgesägt ( ja, tune - ja, abgesägt... ). so ist es optisch akzeptabel !

@moe
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3670567186&category=7295
leider wohl zu dick für dich, oder ?


----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ja
> @moe
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3670567186&category=7295
> leider wohl zu dick für dich, oder ?



Ja, 1. zu dick und 2. auch zu blau   
Das betreffende Bike ist mit Eloxal-Teilen in diesem helleren Blau aufgebaut, so wie das Ringlé-Türkis...
Aber danke für den Hinweis! Die Suche geht (ewig??) weiter, denn ´ne neue Tune ist mir eigentlich viel zu teuer und für das alte Stahlross nicht wirklich passend.

Allen hier ein schönes Oster-Wochenende!


----------



## Th.S16 (12. April 2004)

Hi Versus ! Schau Dir mal die USE Alien Stütze (www.hibike.de) an.
  Würde ich in 25 mm Durchmesser mit passender Hülse für deinen Rahmen 
  nehmen. Die gibts auch von USE . Fahre ich selber, funktioniert top !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (12. April 2004)

Tja, da möchte ich auch nicht mit meinem Bike fehlen, allerdings schon ein altes Teil (aber dennoch mein Traumbike!!)






cu,
GTFreak


----------



## LTS-Spinner (12. April 2004)

Schickes Teil, aber die Gabel... ist nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe... Sag mal, macht der Rahmen Knarzgeräusche, die nicht aus den Lagerungen stammen oder ist der frei von "Störgeräuschen"?


----------



## SpeedyR (13. April 2004)

So,endlich Fertig!..den Ostern sei dank  





















Ps:Jetz gehts nur noch an detailarbeit (Zugverlegung etc..)...

                                                                  Gruss Rafael


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2004)

Hey, schick! Wie schwer?


----------



## GTdanni (13. April 2004)

Da bekommt man richtig Lust mal ein STS-Treffen zu veranstalten. 
Fährt einer von euch STS/LTS Ownern nach Willingen???


----------



## odelay (13. April 2004)

@ SpeedyR
 wofür ist denn der Brakebooster hinten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (13. April 2004)

...könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Skanker (13. April 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> @ SpeedyR
> wofür ist denn der Brakebooster hinten ?



evtl zur befestigung der bremsleitung

ne frage weiß jmd. ob man den 04er moto rahmen einzelnd kaufen kann wenn ja wo ? find den nämlich ziemlich geil

zwar nicht von mir aber das bike von "mr." lopes


----------



## SpeedyR (13. April 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> @ SpeedyR
> wofür ist denn der Brakebooster hinten ?



Nun..Ich hatte da eigentlich vor die Discleitung zu befestigen (mitm Klebesockel),-sieht aber kacke aus.-jetz erstma provisorisch mitm Kabelbinder.Hab heut auf der Arbeit n Halter gemacht-der kommt anstatt dem Cantisockel rein (und die sind verdammt fest drin  )

Die kultigen ADP Brakebooster kommen dann in meinen Alltagshobel rein ('96rt Giant)



			
				Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @ SpeedyR
> Hey, schick! Wie schwer?



So eben mit ca14kg gewogen (Personenwaage).Hab auch sowas geschätzt..Da muss ich noch was tun.Die Contis (gravity protection) kommen runter,auf schotter top..ansonsten naja....Ma gucken wies mit Wildgripper DH läuft!
Ps: Was machen eigentlich deine Schaltprobleme mit dem "kleinen" ritzel vorne??(hab selber nur die 2 grösseren  )

                                                      Gruss Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (13. April 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> evtl zur befestigung der bremsleitung
> 
> ne frage weiß jmd. ob man den 04er moto rahmen einzelnd kaufen kann wenn ja wo ? find den nämlich ziemlich geil
> 
> zwar nicht von mir aber das bike von "mr." lopes



Also der RUCKUS vom Lopez sieht in der 2004er Lackierung  echt Klasse aus!!
Zudem schön aufgebaut (Fox USA editon..  ).

Laut der GT Website in England müsste es die einzeln geben also ua. Ruckus,Dhi,und MOTO!
Frag am besten beim GT händler!

                                                       Gruss Rafael

Ps:Willingen wird klasse


----------



## Skanker (13. April 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Frag am besten beim GT händler!



hab ich gerade...
mal schaun was der rahmen kostet find den einfach geil voralem hat der 04er ja teamlackierung


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2004)

@speedy: Hab den Umwerfer noch net gewechselt, da hier eh mieses Wetter war, und ich auf neue Kurbeln warte 

Dann geht's weiter, ich hoff es läuft dann.


PS: LTS/STS Treffen in Willingen wär ne feine Sache!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. April 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> LTS/STS Treffen in Willingen wär ne feine Sache!


Auf jeden Fall!   Wär bestimmt sehr interessant. Wer fährt da alles hin? Wie wärs mit nem Thread zu diesem Thema?


----------



## GTdanni (13. April 2004)

....aber ne Menge Bier dazu getrunken, deshalb hats so lange gedauert   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110428


----------



## GTFreak (14. April 2004)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes Teil, aber die Gabel... ist nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe... Sag mal, macht der Rahmen Knarzgeräusche, die nicht aus den Lagerungen stammen oder ist der frei von "Störgeräuschen"?



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit und habe die Szene die letzten Jahre nicht verfolgt, deswegen meine Frage: Gab es Probs mit den Carbonrahmen oder weswegen fragst du?? 

Ich habe schon gesehen, ich muss hier viel auf diesem Brett noch lesen;-)

GTFreak


----------



## downhillbenny (14. April 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Da bekommt man richtig Lust mal ein STS-Treffen zu veranstalten.
> Fährt einer von euch STS/LTS Ownern nach Willingen???



Auch bei mir hat der Osterhase beigeholfen    ..... es ist fertig und hat schon die ersten 200Km hinter sich, heil und ohne Schaden    , Willingen hätte ich auch Bock drauf, mal schaun... wenn erkennen wir uns ja am Radl      (STS sucht STS    )

Grüße Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. April 2004)

Hi GT Freak!

Nun ja, die LOBO's aus Thermoplast (Carbon, genauer CFK ist das wohl nicht weil das Bindemittel Epoxydharz sich nicht "thermoplastisch" verhält) sollen reihenweise gebrochen sein bei dem Einsatzzweck für den sie eigentlich bestimmt waren, nämlich DH. Die "normalen" halten wohl (obwohl mir auch da einige Fälle bekannt sind...), machen aber wohl Geräusche resultierend aus der Muffenverbindung ALU/ Kunststoff!? Danach hatte ich gefragt, weil mir das schon einige Leute bestätigt haben... die Knarzgeräusche der Lager sind mir beim LTS (aus ALU) hingegen nicht unbekannt...


----------



## downhillbenny (14. April 2004)

Und weil's hier so schön ist    und meine Freundin mit einer geladenen Pistole hinter mir steht, da es schon spät ist..., hier noch ein paar Bilder von Ihrem GT!!! Auch Frauen wollen gerne Spaß haben    ähhh radfahren


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2004)

Genau 

So viele dürften da ja nicht sein (STS/LTS mein ich).

Wer traut sich, noch ein schickes GT-Leibchen anzuziehen?


----------



## GTdanni (14. April 2004)

Lasst uns doch das Gelaber in den Willingen Fred verschieben. 
Wen muss ich eigendlich ansprechen um diesen Beitrag als "wichtig" zu deklarieren???


----------



## GTFreak (15. April 2004)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> machen aber wohl Geräusche resultierend aus der Muffenverbindung ALU/ Kunststoff!



Wie sieht es mit Bruch aus? 
Ich habe meine Kiste imer als Freerider hergenommen, weniger DH.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. April 2004)

Ich denke, wenn man größere Drops ausläßt, ist das kein Problem.

Klar, es sind einige kaputt gegangen. Es gibt aber eben auch Leute, die alles klein kriegen 

Die Rahmen sind sicher nicht so stabil wie aktuelle FR - und DH-Rahmen. Aber, wie ich finde sind sie wesentlich schicker 

Ich hab mein Rad auch nicht rein zum Spaß so aufgebaut, und wollte den Kram schon so nutzen, wie die Vorgabe vom Material ist.
Trotz allem heißt das für mich noch, schonend genug zu fahren, daß nichts kaputt geht. Denn so einen Rahmen find ich so schnell nicht wieder


----------



## versus (15. April 2004)

downhillbenny schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil's hier so schön ist    und meine Freundin mit einer geladenen Pistole hinter mir steht, da es schon spät ist..., hier noch ein paar Bilder von Ihrem GT!!! Auch Frauen wollen gerne Spaß haben    ähhh radfahren



aber wieso denn mit einer pistole ? ist doch ein nettes rad !
ist das eine duke race ? taugt die als luftgabel was für leichtgewichte ( das schliesse ich mal so einfach aus der rahmenhöhe ) ?
selbe frage zu den laufrädern, die sieht man ja ständig bei ebay und neulich habe ich sie sogar in ähnlicher form in einem baumarkt entdeckt !!! die waren bleischwer... ist das die leichtere variante ? was wiegen sie ca. und wieviel muss man anlegen ?


----------



## downhillbenny (15. April 2004)

Jo, das ist ne Duke Race, wiegt so um die 1500Gramm und ist so wohl als auch für leichte bzw. schwere Fahrer geeignet, haben sie auch nur wegen der Farbe montiert und da sich die Sid wie Teufel verwindet hat mit einer 180er Disc!!! Die Duke steckt echt was weg, was Disc tauglichkeit angeht!!! Performance ist bei der D.Race wie bei der Sid nur stabiler und leicht schwerer! War laut Frauchen ne gute Wahl, auch wenn sie leicht zum Wippen neigt. Leicht sind die Laufräder nicht, habe nicht gewogen würde aber sagen wie nen normaler Std. Laufradsatz mit 32 Speichen. Sind auch recht stabil!! Da das aber ein Trainingslaufradsatz ist (sonst Mavic Crossroc) reicht das locker hin, sieht nicht schlecht aus und kostet fast nichts, glaube lag so um die 80Euro der Satz, kann man gerade mal einen Deore Satz für bekommen und die Naben sind echt gut. Bin mit dem Rad auch schon mal gefahren und muß sagen, da verwindet sich nichts!!! 

Gruß Benny


----------



## GT_Frodo (18. April 2004)

Hi!
So, nun muss ich hier ja auch endlich mal meinen Schatz vorstellen, 
wurde ja auch Zeit.
Von meinem alten Terramoto habe ich leider keine pics,
hoffe es ist jetzt nicht beleidigt und trägt mich trotzdem noch zur Arbeit.
Viele Grüsse, Lars

PS: Das bike von SpeedyR ist ja echt stylisch, schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (18. April 2004)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das bike von SpeedyR ist ja echt stylisch, schick!



Dankeschöön!..  Deins kann sich auch sehen lassen!Meins bekommt erstma ne kleine diät (damit ich unter die13,5kg komme *g*).Neuer FliteTT,dazu leichte Schwalbe schläuche und Michelin schlappen.Die Fetten Conti Gravity sind zwar aufm Schotter top,aber sonst naja...
Hab auch endlich neue STS-Aufkleber bekommen (ebay),die müssen noch unbedingt drauf!

                                                       Gruss Rafael


----------



## versus (18. April 2004)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> So, nun muss ich hier ja auch endlich mal meinen Schatz vorstellen,
> wurde ja auch Zeit.
> Von meinem alten Terramoto habe ich leider keine pics,
> ...



zu speedy gebe ich dir recht, ABER willst du deinen tune elox-vorbau nicht vielleicht mir überlassen (    ) ???
zu dem orangen rahmen und der rot gepulverten gabel würde doch ein schwarzer ( kannst dann auch meinen syncros haben ) besser passen...

aus mir spricht nur der pure neid - schiele schon ewig nach einem xcr 1000 oder LE ... habe aber keinen platz mehr !


----------



## GT-Man (19. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, endlich komme ich auch dazu, Euch meine Schatzis zu zeigen(hoffe, das mit den Anhängen klappt).

Den neuen STS 1000 DS-Rahmen hatte ich vor kurzem bei Ebay gekauft und er wartet nun auch seinen Aufbau.


----------



## GTdanni (19. April 2004)

War das der 999 Sofortkauf? Superschönes Teil, überhaubt sehr schöne Teile. 
Das Rennrad ist Monster.....  

Ich glaub da hab ich den Vorvorvorgänger davon


----------



## u.m.80 (21. April 2004)

Na dann häng ich auch mal ein kleines von meinem GT DH an.  
Das Pic ist ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr besonders aktuell und besonders brauchbar, aber ungefähr erkennen kann man's schon!


----------



## tb205 (21. April 2004)

soooooo, endlich fertig mit schrauben...   

Rahmen: LTS aus Ebay...
Schaltung: hi/XTR2003, vo/XT2004
Schalthebel: XT2003
Bremsen: Avis SD7 titan
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Kore
Lenker/Griffe: RaceFace
Sattelstütze/Sattel: GT/SI Flite
Laufräder: Mavic X511 mit XT-Naben
Gabel: Rock Shoy Psylo
Kurbeln/Tretlager: noch ne LX2004 - bin jetzt erstmal arm, irgendwo muß man ja sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. April 2004)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, endlich komme ich auch dazu, Euch meine Schatzis zu zeigen(hoffe, das mit den Anhängen klappt).
> 
> Den neuen STS 1000 DS-Rahmen hatte ich vor kurzem bei Ebay gekauft und er wartet nun auch seinen Aufbau.



Es bleibt nur eins zu sagen: RESPEKT !

nur bei den Laufrädern mag ich die einfachen Speichen-mit-Felgen-und-fertig-Modelle lieber...


----------



## GT_Frodo (23. April 2004)

Hi
Hey, an dem Rahmen ist nichts oranges, der ist gelb rot   
bin immer froh wenn ich den tune vorbau fest habe, ohne die alu-schrauben zu doll zu belasten (drehmomentschlüssel wäre schon praktisch), der bleibt dran!

Platz ist echt ein problem, würde mir auch gerne ein rennrad zulegen, ist aber kein platz mehr im keller :-(



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> zu speedy gebe ich dir recht, ABER willst du deinen tune elox-vorbau nicht vielleicht mir überlassen (    ) ???
> zu dem orangen rahmen und der rot gepulverten gabel würde doch ein schwarzer ( kannst dann auch meinen syncros haben ) besser passen...
> 
> aus mir spricht nur der pure neid - schiele schon ewig nach einem xcr 1000 oder LE ... habe aber keinen platz mehr !


----------



## versus (24. April 2004)

oh, der rahmen sieht auf dem foto voll orange aus. 
dann darfst du auch den vorbau behalten...


----------



## versus (24. April 2004)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Hey, an dem Rahmen ist nichts oranges, der ist gelb rot
> bin immer froh wenn ich den tune vorbau fest habe, ohne die alu-schrauben zu doll zu belasten (drehmomentschlüssel wäre schon praktisch), der bleibt dran!
> 
> Platz ist echt ein problem, würde mir auch gerne ein rennrad zulegen, ist aber kein platz mehr im keller :-(


so habe ich aktuell ( heute morgen montiert ) mein platzproblem gelöst !


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2004)

Eindeutig der beste Platz für ein Rad: Im Wohnzimmer 

Gut so!


----------



## mäxx__ (24. April 2004)

Mein GT Tempest nach tune-up:

- Marzocchi Z2 
- STX-RC
- Syntace Vector DH mit lock on Griffen
- Avid Dial 5

geiles Arbeitsrad


----------



## pantere (26. April 2004)

Ist ein GT Enduro 7 mit Nexus 7-Gang Nabe und Rollerbrake. Hat daher grade Ausfallenden und keine Bremssockel. 

Grüße aus Oldenburg!


----------



## redalexx (28. April 2004)

hallo,

ich als neuling bin ja gradezu über mein bike gestolpert, war nich grad ein schnäppchen, aber ich möchte mal wissen, wie alt das ungefähr ist und was es ist?! wär über ideen dankbar!

unter der batterietasche steht GT Karakoram (rahmenart? ausstattung?) bei meinen google recherchen habe ich nich sehr viel gefunden.










gruss
>alexx


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2004)

redalexx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich als neuling bin ja gradezu über mein bike gestolpert, war nich grad ein schnäppchen, aber ich möchte mal wissen, wie alt das ungefähr ist und was es ist?! wär über ideen dankbar!



Das Bike müsste von 1994 oder 1995 sein und einen Rahmen aus doppelt konifizierten Tange-Cromo-Rohren haben. Außerdem solltest du ein sog. "groove tube" haben, ein Oberrohr, in dem unten integriert die Züge nach hinten verlaufen. Sehr schönes Teil. Die Ausstattung variierte zwischen Karakoram und Karakoram Elite, wobei der Rahmen der gleiche war. Spielte aber bei den GT-Stahlhardtails schon immer neben dem Bravado (bestes Komplett-Stahlbike bei GT) mit in der oberen Liga.
Behalten und pflegen!   

P.S. Was steht denn auf dem Aufkleber untem am Sattelrohr (Rahmenmaterial)?


----------



## redalexx (28. April 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike müsste von 1994 oder 1995 sein und einen Rahmen aus doppelt konifizierten Tange-Cromo-Rohren haben. Außerdem solltest du ein sog. "groove tube" haben, ein Oberrohr, in dem unten integriert die Züge nach hinten verlaufen. Sehr schönes Teil. Die Ausstattung variierte zwischen Karakoram und Karakoram Elite, wobei der Rahmen der gleiche war. Spielte aber bei den GT-Stahlhardtails schon immer neben dem Bravado (bestes Komplett-Stahlbike bei GT) mit in der oberen Liga.
> Behalten und pflegen!
> 
> P.S. Was steht denn auf dem Aufkleber untem am Sattelrohr (Rahmenmaterial)?




hallo kingmoe,

danke für die schnelle antwort  ich dachte, es sei älter, aber 94er is auch gut! mit deiner rahmenvermutung liegst du goldrichtig. ich weiss nich genau, welchen aufkleber du meinst, auf der strebe zum hinterrad steht "triple GT triangle", falls du diesen meinst!

pflegen werd ichs, bei der ausstattung dazu: schloss, rücklicht, doppelscheinwerferanlage mit 6Volt block, sehr gute reifen, tacho, schloss. einzig die kette is bald hinüber und sollte samt ritzel getauscht werden. aber für 150 denke ich war der kauf ok! 

gruss
>alexx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2004)

redalexx schrieb:
			
		

> einzig die kette is bald hinüber und sollte samt ritzel getauscht werden. aber für 150 denke ich war der kauf ok!
> 
> gruss
> >alexx



Ja, war ein fairer Preis. Ich meinte übringens den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr ganz unten über dem Tretlager. Da steht gewöhnlich das Rahmenmaterial drauf.


----------



## versus (28. April 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike müsste von 1994 oder 1995 sein und einen Rahmen aus doppelt konifizierten Tange-Cromo-Rohren haben. Außerdem solltest du ein sog. "groove tube" haben, ein Oberrohr, in dem unten integriert die Züge nach hinten verlaufen. Sehr schönes Teil. Die Ausstattung variierte zwischen Karakoram und Karakoram Elite, wobei der Rahmen der gleiche war. Spielte aber bei den GT-Stahlhardtails schon immer neben dem Bravado (bestes Komplett-Stahlbike bei GT) mit in der oberen Liga.
> Behalten und pflegen!
> 
> P.S. Was steht denn auf dem Aufkleber untem am Sattelrohr (Rahmenmaterial)?



hi moe,

auf seite 9 war mir schon klar wer den ersten beitrag auf seite 10 abgegeben hat   

habe übrigens mein avalanche inzwischen wie einige seite vorher mit avid sd 7 v-brakes und schwalbe xxlight schläuchen ausgestattet und mich damit der 11kg-marke genähert. bilder gibts ggf. demnächst


----------



## O.E. (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mit dem Gerät aus 2002 (XTR Vollausstattung) mach ich den Wienerwald und die Berge rundum Zell am See unsicher:













Gruss aus Wien, O.E.


----------



## kingmoe (4. Mai 2004)

So oft fahren einem ja auch keine No-Triple-Triangle-Rahmen von GT mehr über den Weg. Deshalb habe ich meinem 1989er GT Talera wieder Leben eingehaucht, bevor es nur als Rahmenkit rumsteht. Und da ich die 90er eigentlich stilsicher ohne buntes Zeug an meinen Bikes überstanden habe, hole ich das jetzt nach    Das Blau passt ja gut zu den Aufklebern.

Ursprüngliche Idee war, das Talera mit alten Mittelklasse-Komponenten (Deore und Deore DX) aufzubauen, da es ja damals auch nicht gerade ein Edelbike war. So nach und nach kamen dann aber doch einige etwas höher gruppierte Teile dazu. Aber es passt altersmäßig alles halbwegs (Pedale, blaue Ventilkappen, Sattelstütze u. -klemme nicht so) in die frühen 90er.

Rahmen, Gabel u. Vorbau: GT Talera, Cromo, Steuersatz ist auch noch original und läuft 1A.
Schaltung: Deore-Daumenshifter, DX-Umwerfer u. DX-Schaltwerk m. blauen Röllchen, 3x7
Kurbel: XTR M900, Blätter: 48 Shimano SG, 36 Specialities, 26 Sugino (Stahl), Pedale: Halbseitige Klickies, mit nachträglich weiß gepulvertem Käfig, Kurbel- und KB-Schrauben blau eloxiert
Bremsen: Suntour XC Pro, Hebel: Dialnz CNC (Baugleich mit Tektro etc.), blaue Cable-Hanger (Ringlé-Imitat, Peace-Sign)
Lenker: Answer Hyperlite, Griffe: No-Name, hauptsache durchsichtig
LRS: Araya "irgendwas" mit Shimano-Exage-Naben. Reifen: No-Name 1.5" (recht flott)
Schnellspanner: Ringlé, noch die guten, Sattelspanner: Speed-Tec, Flaschenhalter: Ringlé H2O
Sattelstange: Fast Feather Racing (ein Traum - aber leider schwarz), Sattel: Alter, bequemer Ritchey Logic

Das Bike macht richtig Spaß ist allerdings von der Geometrie recht gemütlich angelegt. Doch das passt ganz gut, da ich es ja eh nicht durch den Wald prügeln will, ist eher was zum Cruisen.
Die Sattelstütze soll noch einer blau eloxierten weichen und für die Laufräder werde ich sicher auch mal Ersatz finden müssen. Ein vernünftiges blaues KB wäre ebenfalls schön: Das, das ich bereits hatte (siehe Bild), war leider ziemlich fertig...

Naja, und dann sollte ich wohl die Züge noch etwas kürzen


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Mai 2004)

Trotz bunter Teile ist's doch sehr stylisch geworden! Ich find's wirklich sehr schick! Gefällt mir (wobei ich buntes Eloxal in Maßen halt auch schön finde )


----------



## Thias (4. Mai 2004)

Es ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber man kann schon sehen, wie es mal wird.




Ich muss nur noch die Hydraulik-Bremsleitung in den Rahmen reinlegen... und nen Umwerfer kaufen


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. Mai 2004)

Ganz nett aber den Vorbau solltest Du unbedingt überdenken...


----------



## Thias (5. Mai 2004)

Wie recht du hast... optisch schei$$e, schont aber die Bandscheiben 
Es gibt noch einiges an dem Radl zu verbessern, man beachte die alte LX-Kurbel mit Biopace-Ritzel aus meiner Grabbelkiste (hat optisch besser gepasst als meine rot eloxierten Tune-Kurbeln), die billig-Sattelstütze (der Radladen um die Ecke hatte keine andere in 27.0 und es musste sofort eine her), der Mix zw Gripshift und STI...


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2004)

Ohne Kompromisse geht's eben nicht 

Bei meinem Rad schaut die Sattelstütze auch zu lang aus, aber so fährt sich's eben am Besten.
Und als Café-Racer nimmt doch keiner ein GT, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (5. Mai 2004)

@kingmoe: wow, sowas hab' ich schon eine Weile nicht mehr gesehen... Sieht gut aus, vor allem mit dem Eloxal!
oldman


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike macht richtig Spaß ist allerdings von der Geometrie recht gemütlich angelegt. Doch das passt ganz gut, da ich es ja eh nicht durch den Wald prügeln will, ist eher was zum Cruisen.
> Die Sattelstütze soll noch einer blau eloxierten weichen und für die Laufräder werde ich sicher auch mal Ersatz finden müssen. Ein vernünftiges blaues KB wäre ebenfalls schön: Das, das ich bereits hatte (siehe Bild), war leider ziemlich fertig...
> 
> Naja, und dann sollte ich wohl die Züge noch etwas kürzen




die eloxierten teile finde ich selbstredend klasse - den rest auch, aber gibts den vorbau auch in steil       ???


----------



## Fret (6. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

bin neu hier. Also das hier ist mein neu aufgebautes GT. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Die Teile zum Teil auch. War das erste Mal, daß ich ein MTB von Grund auf aufgebaut habe, und hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Ich muss sagen, es ist hammermäßig mit nem Bike rumzufahren, was man selbst aufgebaut hat. 

Der Rahmen ist aus den 90ern.






gruß, 
Fret


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2004)

schoenes Bike!!!
Vor allem, fette Brake Booster sehen auf "duennen" Rahmen dermassen bullig aus,...  
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2004)

Erstmal danke an alle für die (eloxierten?!) Blumen!



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> die eloxierten teile finde ich selbstredend klasse - den rest auch, aber gibts den vorbau auch in steil       ???



Ja, der Vorbau ist der Hammer!   
Aber so hat GT das Teil eben original verbaut, bei vielen Modellen dieser Jahrgänge sah das so aus. Deshalb wollte ich ihn nicht auswechseln. Wenn ich nochmal einen flacheren GT in 22,2mm und mit Canti-Führung finde, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, den weiß pulvern zu lassen um mal ´ne Alternative zu haben.
I´ll keep searching!  

@ Fret: Schönes Bike, Glückwunsch zum ersten eigenen Komplettaufbau!


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. Mai 2004)

isnogud schrieb:
			
		

> naja, sie war von anfang an etwas "feucht", aber ich hab sie so 3 jahre lang ohne sauber machen oder wartung gefahren, darum glaube ich, das es in der toleranz ist
> 
> ps. hat etwas gedauert mit der antwort, aber besser spät als nie



Besser eine sabbernde Judy 100, als eine gebrochene Mach 5, gell Mark?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nulldevice (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
dann will ich auch einmal   






mein geliebtes GT Backwoods


----------



## matthias,wandel (8. Mai 2004)

servus,

hab ja hier schonma mein lobo verramscht...leider bin ich gezwungen, durch finnanziellen schwierigkeiten, mein zaskar feil zu bieten    

also werd ich ma die daten klarstellen:

Rahmen: GT ZASKAR 98´mod BB (BallBurnished)
Gabel: GT Bolognia chromo Gabel starr (schwarz)
Steuersatz: NC-17 walzen und Nadellager sehr sehr stabil (schwarz)
Vorbau: KORE 100mm 10° (schwarz)
Lenker: SCOTT Comp 680mm breit (schwarz)
Sattel: Selle Flite Italia Titanium (schwarz)
Sattelstütze: Ritchey 420mm (silber)

Schaltung:Rapidfire Shifter rechts XTR, links XT
               Umwerfer XTR
               Kurbelgarnitur XTR
               Innenlager XTR
               Kette XTR IG90
               Kassette XTR
               Schaltwerk XTR
               die komplette schaltung ist von 98 und 24 Gänge

Bremsen: XT V-Brake 00´mod mit neuen Belägen

Laufräder:TUNE VR:TUNE KING Nabe 32 loch schwarz mit Mavic 717 Felge schwarz und DT Comp Speichen silber ,Alles NEU

                                       HR:TUNE MAG 215 32 loch schwarz älter mit Mavic 717 Felge schwarz neu und DT Revo Speichen mit alu nippel schwarz

Reifen: Michelin Comp 1,95 mit Ritchey super light schläuchen

Lenkergriffe: YETI Race

ZUSTAND: Der Rahmen hat Kratzer an den Typischen Stellen, Chainsucks, Kettenstreben, Unterrohr und am Unterrohr eine Beule und am Oberrohr auch, aber das ist ein ZASKAR Rahmen....der hält noch Jahre....6061 Alu
Die Schaltung ist noch Tip Top schaltet einwandfrei...der eine Shifter ist deshalb ein XT, weil mir der XTR geklaut wurde  ansonsten ist an den Kurbeln durch die Schuhe das XTR weckgeschürft, aber irgendwo bei ebay kann man sich neue Typenschilder besorgen, falls es einem stört....allein der Laufradsatz hat mich über 500 gekostet  ...und ich glaube jeder weiss auch was eine (fast) komplette XTR Austtatung so kostet bzw. kostete  das Bild ist ein altes Bild, ich mach aber nächste Woche noch neue,aktuelle Bilder von allem was verbaut ist....

Ach ja JOPO wird mich bestätigen dass ICH keinen Schrott oder kaputte Warre verkaufe  

Preisvorstellung bzw. Kaufabsichten bitte über PM


----------



## ron-miel (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo


Musste meins erstmal putzen!
Aber jetzt strahlt es wieder   

In den nächsten Tagen bekommt es noch ne Manitou SX TI (die wiegt nur 1500gr!!!)!
Sollte jemand ne leichte Gabel suchen ist das mein Tipp (bekommt man auf Ebay für ca. 80Euro!)!

Kampfgewicht: 12,15kg 

So, das wars erstmal!

Einmal STS immer STS!!!


----------



## GTdanni (11. Mai 2004)

Mal ne Frage, hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen? 
Ich komme bei durchweg leichteren Teilen auf genau 13Kg, ich hab aber nen großeren Rahmen.
Sollte der so viel ausmachen?

P.S. Das STS sieht mit den Spinergys total stark aus


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Mai 2004)

12kg wäre echt enorm. Mein Zaskar wiegt ja schon 11.8


----------



## GTdanni (11. Mai 2004)

Also ich würde, rein rechnerisch, bei meinem Rad nicht auf 12,15Kg kommen.
Selbst bei Umrüstung auf V-Brake und den Tausch noch einiger anderer Teile. Mein Ziel wäre irgendwann mal 12,5Kg aber das wäre ein solcher Kostenfaktor, da scheue ich mich noch etwas.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Mai 2004)

Rechnerisch kam ich bei meinem STS auf 14.6kg, 15.4 sind es dann geworden, bei einem Rahmengewicht von 3.5kg (Dämpfer war meine ich ~700g).
Mehr Gewicht spare ich da auch net ein, ist ja ein Spaß-Mopped, da muß das net sein  Neue Kurbeln kommen noch, evtl. n Easton Carbon-Lenker (breiter, leichter, stabiler als mein Synctace), das große Blatt muß noch weichen, dann wär's denk ich fertig.

Dafür kommt das Zaskar bald unter's Skalpell, hab endlich einen 18" Rahmen gefunden, neue Gabel, und bald neue Laufräder. Dann sollte es "eigentlich" unter 11kg wiegen, damit wäre ich dann doch schon sehr zufrieden


----------



## GTdanni (11. Mai 2004)

Wichtig ist natürlich das es danach noch funktioniert, weil ein paar kleine Sprünge muss es schon noch mitmachen


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Mai 2004)

Eben das! Drum sind beides keine echten Leichtgewichte. Beim Zaskar versuch ich jetzt eben noch was zu Sparen, da der bisher top durch gehalten hat, muß also noch Spielraum sein beim Gewicht 

Den schweren Bock muß ich da erstmal länger fahren für, außerdem: So wie der im Moment ist, fährt's sich wunderbar.


----------



## ron-miel (12. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab nen 18er Rahmen.
Die Anbauteile sind auch nicht sehr leicht (Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind sogar NoName!)!
Die Spinergy wiegen VR: 865gr   HR:1069gr!

Bei den Pedalen könnt ich noch einiges rausholen (im Moment sind ziemlich schwere [ca. 500-600Gramm] VP-133 verbaut !)
Vielleicht mal Eggbeater TI (Schweineteuer!)

Also wenn ich mir Mühe geben würde (und lust hätte das Geld zu investieren), käme ich bestimmt auf ca 11Kilo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron-miel (12. Mai 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen?



Einzeln gewogen noch nicht, aber es ist ein 18".



			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Das STS sieht mit den Spinergys total stark aus



Danke!


----------



## kingmoe (12. Mai 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Den schweren Bock muß ich da erstmal länger fahren für, außerdem: So wie der im Moment ist, fährt's sich wunderbar.



Eben! Das alte Lied... Der richtige Reifendruck oder z.B. die optimale Sitzhaltung beeinflussen Fahrverhalten und auch den Speed mehr, als ein paar Gramm hier oder dort. So richtig lohnt sich Leichtbau doch eigentlich nur an den Laufrädern im Bereich der Felgen/Schläuche/Reifen - zumindest für Freizeit-Piloten. Macht Euch doch nicht so´n Stress wegen der nackten Kilo-Zahlen!


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Mai 2004)

Eben. Das dauert bei mir schon eine Weile, bis das alles optimal paßt. Grob paßt's ja meist schnell, aber die Feinheiten sind eben das Salz in der Suppe.

Und Leichtbau, der geht für mich eigentlich nur soweit, wie's eben Spaß macht. Da such ich mir auch immer relativ leichte, aber doch stabile Teile raus. 
Stabil, daß nix passiert, und leicht: Für den Kopf    

Ich merke zwar die Unterschiede, wenn ich mit den beiden Rädern den Berg hoch fahre, aber ob das nu an den dickeren Reifen, der Doppelbrücke und den Scheibenbremsen oder aber vom Gewicht her kommt, daß ich das STS berghoch langsamer finde, ja das kann ich echt nicht sagen...


----------



## pflo777 (12. Mai 2004)

so, nachdem mir SpeedyR erklärt hat(merci nochmal), wie die galerie funktioniert hier also mal ein bild meines lobos:







(wer findet den hammer im bild?  )


----------



## pflo777 (12. Mai 2004)

so, und hier noch das lts von meinem alten herren, und rechts das nagelneu aufgebaute lts fake von mir


----------



## versus (12. Mai 2004)

pflo777 schrieb:
			
		

> so, und hier noch das lts von meinem alten herren, und rechts das nagelneu aufgebaute lts fake von mir



respekt an den alten herren - das rad sieht eigentlich nicht nach einem solchen aus !!!

was heisst "fake"-lts ? was ist das für ein rahmen ?


----------



## GTdanni (12. Mai 2004)

Na Bitte, da ist doch schon ein Bild. 
@ versus   Siehe auch diesen Beitrag 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114712


----------



## oldman (14. Mai 2004)

so, hier mal ein Update von meinem ollen Zaskar LE '95. Habe seit November einige Konfigurationen durchprobiert und im Moment bin ich recht zufrieden.

Erwaehnenswert ist der Tune LRS, selbstgebaute XTR Shifter, XTR Schaltwerk, eine "alte" SID XC, Nokons, original GT Lenker, original GT Vorbau, Paul Love Levers, Mrazek MOC V-Brakes. 
Somit ist das Baby voll belastbar und dennoch unter 10kg Kampfgewicht.
oldman   
(ja, ich habe eine ganz kleine Leichtbau Macke...)


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Mai 2004)

Also mein STS ist auch ned gerade der leichteste,aber so langsam fang ich auch aufs Gewicht zu gucken.Hab angefangen mit Carbon zu laminieren (gibts genstig bei ebay).Der erste Flaschenhalter Rohling ist noch im Kühlschrank *g*.Die Tune Parts sind echt nur noch Porno..vor allem die goilen King/kong Naben,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Mai 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> (ja, ich habe eine ganz kleine Leichtbau Macke...)



geiles rad - vor allem die v-brakes !!!
zum thema macke: haben wir die nicht alle, die wir hier posten wie die wilden, auf die eine oder andere weise ???


----------



## hossegor (19. Mai 2004)

hier ein bild von meinem 91er gt zaskar.  

das bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell - mitlerweile ist eine cook bros racing kurbel und eine syncros sattelstütze verbaut. ansonsten = syncros , XT, manitou 1. bin noch auf der suche nach einem gutem oldschool laufradsatz. 

das 2te pic ist auf tour mit eine kumpel. er hat mein altes 93er zaskar mit rock shox mag 20.


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2004)

@hossegor: Einfach schönes Bike ohne Schnickschnack!

Allerdings frage ich mich, welcher Rücken diese Sitzüberhöhung mitmacht, Respekt! Mir wäre da schon längst wieder die Bandscheiben rausgetitscht...


----------



## hossegor (19. Mai 2004)

@kingmoe

vielen dank  wg. der hohen sattelstütze : die ist auf dem pic 1 wirklich a bisserl zu hoch. allerdings fahre ich seit 92 immer ein 18er zaskar bei 1,90m grösse. irgendwie mag ich die sportliche haltung. ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme whatsoever . 

die grösseren rahmen gefallen mir optisch nicht so gut. max 19 zoll.

wenn noch jemand einen Xizang oder RTS 1 rahmen abzugeben hat = PM


----------



## kathoz (21. Mai 2004)

Ich habe hier mal mein Zaskar so wie es einmal aussah aufgelistet. Habe das Rad allerdings komplett demontiert und den Rahmen in Pension    geschickt (bzw. dient nun als Wandschmuck) , die Teile habe ich nun größtenteils auf ein gebrauchten (aber nie gefahrenen ) schwarzen Klein Pulse 2 Rahmen von 19.96 umgebaut.

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE blau eloxiert Bau Jahr kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich ihn damals schon gebraucht gekauft habe dürfte aber 1995er oder 1996er sein.
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z2 rot , B.J 1997
Vorbau: Kore , schwarz,  B.J 1996
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal , B.J 1997
Lenker: Answer Hyperlight , B.J 1997
Bar Ends: Onza Raw 110 , schwarz , B.J 1997
Griffe: Yeti , schwarz
Sattel: Flite Titanium 
Sattelklemme: Alu , schwarz B.J 1997 
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore , schwarz , B.J 1997
Schaltwerk: XTR , B.J 1997
Umwerfer: XTR , B.J 1997
Schalthebel links: XTR  , Schalt-Bremskombi , B.J 1997
Schalthebel rechts: XTR , Schalt-Bremskombi , B.J 1997
Schaltzüge: Gore Ride On Züge
Kassette & Kette: XT
Kurbelgarnitur: Race Face Turbine Low Profile , Schwarz , B.J 1997
Kettenblätter: Race Face/Shimano 
Pedale: Shimano SPD ,  schwarz , B.J 1999
Innenlager: XT , B.J 1997
Laufräder (Naben/Felge/Speichen):XTR/Mavic 217 Schwarz/DT Swiss,B.J 1997
Schnellspanner: Kore , schwarz , B.J 1996
Reifen (vorne/hinten): Michelin Wildgripper
Schläuche: k.A.
Bremsen: XTR V-Brakes , B.J 1997
Flaschenhalter: k.A


P.S aber da mir GT doch sehr am herzen liegt würde ich mir gerne noch ein xizang aufbauen... falls jemand einen rahmen abzugeben hat denkt an mich


----------



## zurkoe (25. Mai 2004)

...sozusagen!

Mein GT Avalanche von 1986. 
Also schon ein richtig altes Bike, angeblich eins der ersten MTBs die von GT nach Deutschland importiert wurden. Das Avalanche war damals, in der "Prä-Bauxit-Ära" wohl das Spitzenmodell von GT. 
Auf der Suche nach einem MTB mit zwei U-Brakes bin ich Anfang letzten Jahres auf das Classic-Forum hier bei IBC gestossen und habe quasi umgehend das Avalanche angeboten bekommen. Der Rahmen ist aus Tange Prestige Rohren, geschweisst bei Toyo in Japan und top in Schuss. Leider ist der Lack , wie man wohl auch sieht, nicht original. Irgendwann werde ich den Rahmen wohl mal mit einer richtigen Farbe lackieren lassen. Im Moment hat der Grundierungston allerdings den Vorteil, dass ich das Rad ohne Bedenken über Nacht am Hbf abstellen kann (bilde ich mir zumindest ein).

Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

@zurkoe: 1986 - unglaublich! Und ich dachte, meine 1989er wären schon alt... Sag mal was zu der Ausstattung, was ist noch original? Antrieb und Bremsen interessieren mich besonders.


----------



## makko (26. Mai 2004)

Da wir grade bei den Alter eines Rades sind, wie alt ist mein Xizang? Das Ausfallende (leider ein altes Bild) ist anders als bei den neueren. Hat allerdings schon Canti-Aufnahmen für die Bremsen. Die Aufkleber sind auch nicht orginal, das wäre ja zu einfach. Brauche Hilfe


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

makko schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir grade bei den Alter eines Rades sind, wie alt ist mein Xizang? Das Ausfallende (leider ein altes Bild) ist anders als bei den neueren. Hat allerdings schon Canti-Aufnahmen für die Bremsen. Die Aufkleber sind auch nicht orginal, das wäre ja zu einfach. Brauche Hilfe



Der Traum (fast?!?) eines jeden GT-Fans... Das Xizang hatte ab 1994 den Hinterbau mit diesen Ausfallenden. Das Bild unten ist aus dem 1994er Katalog, vorher sah das anders aus.
Leider weiß ich nicht, wann der dann wieder anders aussah. Bis 1996 müsste es eigentlich so geblieben sein.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

Hier mal wieder mein Avalanche, jetzt zum Streetbike mutiert. Zwischendurch hatte ich den Rahmen verkauft, da der Käufer ihn aber dann doch nicht behalten wollte, ist er (glücklicherweise) wieder "zu Hause" gelandet und dient jetzt als Trainingsbike, wenn ich mit meinen Rennrad-geschädigten Freunden ´ne Runde drehen will.

Die wichtigsten Teile in Kürze:

LRS: XTR-Naben mit Mavic 517 (hi.) und 217 (vo.), Reifen: Tioga Slicks 1.25"
Schaltwerk XT, Umwerfer LX, Shifter XT, Kassette XTR (8-fach)
Kurbeln: White Industries, Blätter Coda (44 Z) & Shimano (32, 22)
Bremsen: Shimano DX V-Brakes (haben verblüffend viel Power...)
Vorbau: Control Tech, Lenker: Ritchey, Griffe: ODI (Yeti) Lock on

Das wird jetzt auch erst wieder abgegeben, wenn ich ein Zaskar (bis 1998) in meiner Größe und passender Farbe (Ball burnished oder Eloxiert) gefunden habe... 
An ein Xizang oder Lightning wage ich ja schon nicht mehr zu denken


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2004)

Ohne STS werd ich mich jetzt bald wieder meinem Zaskar widmen. Dank einem "neuen" 18" Rahmen soll's bissl handlicher werden, nach ner anderen Gabel such ich derzeit noch.
Da bin ich noch nicht schlüssig: Einen Klassiker nehmen (z.B. ne Manitou SX Ti) oder ne neue Fox (fährt sich schön)?


----------



## zurkoe (27. Mai 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @zurkoe: 1986 - unglaublich! Und ich dachte, meine 1989er wären schon alt... Sag mal was zu der Ausstattung, was ist noch original? Antrieb und Bremsen interessieren mich besonders.



Die Ausstattung ist, laut Vorbesitzer (phattyred), zum Teil noch original. Als da wären: der LRS, Sattelstütze sowie Schaltwerk und Umwerfer aus der Suntour XC 9000 Reihe. Die Bremsen sind U-Brakes AD 990 von Dia Compe (wie ich glaube, auch original).
Sind das eigentlich die einzigen BIKE-Parts, die schon seit fast 20 Jahren unverändert produziert werden?   
Brems- und Schalthebel sind Suntour XC Pro.
Hier noch ein Bild vom Originalzustand:


----------



## mrwulf (28. Mai 2004)

Hier ist mein GT Hobel:

Ein 96er Zaskar LE, leider is mir letztes Jahr die alte Manitou Mach 5 SX Gabel um die Ohren geflogen, aber die weiße Skareb passt ja auch noch ganz gut.

Ansonsten sind noch alle alten Teile dran, bis auf die Syncros Stütze, die ich in einem Anflug von Wahnsinnn damals verkauft habe.

Also, wer ne 27,2 Syncros Stütze für mich hat, bitte melden!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Mai 2004)

@moe: Magst mal kurz schauen? Hab bei ebay endlich einen 18" ball burnished gefunden. Kannst du mir was zu der Nummer sagen? Wüßt gern ob's wirklich ein Zaskar ist (was ich doch glaube) oder was Andres!


----------



## mrwulf (28. Mai 2004)

ein tip:

ich kann mich erinnern, dass so ab 98 beim zaskar le die ausfallenden ausgefräst waren wie bei dem bild von dir ersichtlich. 

es *könnte* also wirklich ein zaskar zu sein.

ich übernehme aber keine garantie für meinen tip!


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Mai 2004)

Aja drum frag ich ja 

Gefallen tut mir der Rahmen ohnehin, die Verbesserungen zu meinem 95er sind ja da (wie ich finde).
Wüßt nur eben gern "für mich", ob ich nu ein Zaskar gekauft oder nur eins bezahlt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @moe: Magst mal kurz schauen? Hab bei ebay endlich einen 18" ball burnished gefunden. Kannst du mir was zu der Nummer sagen? Wüßt gern ob's wirklich ein Zaskar ist (was ich doch glaube) oder was Andres!



Der Rahmen ist ein Zaskar von 1997. Rahmennummer und Aufkleber sowie Ausfallenden passen genau zum 1997er Modell. Schönes Teil!


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Mai 2004)

Perfekt! Das freut mich doch zu hören! Find den echt sehr schick, bin froh den ergattert zu haben. 
Bedeutet zwar auch, daß meine bisherigen 2 GT-Rahmen damit beide an die Wand kommen, aber beide haben sie wohl ihren Dienst getan.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch eine Alternative für's Fully finden...


----------



## gt-kolli (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr Gtler, 
würde gerne mal die Bilder meiner GT Bikes hier reinstellen, geht aber nicht. 
Kann mir mal einer sagen wie das geht? Meine Bilder sind zu groß. Würde sich aber lohnen habe zwei schöne Zaskar LE, STS1, I-Drive 1000 und Marathon.....

MFG

gt-kolli


----------



## struppi (28. Mai 2004)

Hi mrwulf,

habe gerade eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit unserer Bikes festgestellt   

96er Zaskar LE
Race Face LP
Syncros Vorbau
Flite
fast gleiche Gabel, weil weiss   
2 Räder......

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## mrwulf (29. Mai 2004)

hi tim,


ja tatsächlich,  die kurbeln und die weiße gabel sind schon ungewöhnlich.

früher hatte mein zaskar ebenfalls noch nen schwarzen syncros vorbau und stütze, allerdings auch ne schwarze manitou gabel.

bin gerade dabei den ursprünglich zustand wieder annähernd herzustellen, meinen polierten syncros vorbau habe ich sehr günstig bei eb... bekommen, die stütze suche ich noch mittlerweile verzweifelt.

ansonsten guten geschmack haste!!


----------



## mrwulf (29. Mai 2004)

gt-kolli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Gtler,
> würde gerne mal die Bilder meiner GT Bikes hier reinstellen, geht aber nicht.
> Kann mir mal einer sagen wie das geht? Meine Bilder sind zu groß. Würde sich aber lohnen habe zwei schöne Zaskar LE, STS1, I-Drive 1000 und Marathon.....
> 
> ...



hallo kolli,

du kannst einfach hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/

deine fotos in einem album hochladen und anlegen und dann mit dem befehl
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  verlinken und dann erscheinen die bilder.

grüße


----------



## kathoz (29. Mai 2004)

Habe doch noch ein Bild meines Zaskars gefunden   leider ist es auf dem Bild nicht unbedingt strahlend sauber aber es war ja auch zum fahren da und nicht um es mit in Bett zu nehmen (oder doch  )
hier erst nochmal die Daten zum Bike:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE blau eloxiert BJ 1994 die Decals habe ich nachträglich aufgeklebt da die Orginalen ziemlich fertig waren.
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z2 rot , B.J 1997
Vorbau: Kore , schwarz, B.J 1996
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal , B.J 1997
Lenker: Answer Hyperlight , B.J 1997
Bar Ends: Onza Raw 110 , schwarz , B.J 1997
Griffe: Yeti , schwarz
Sattel: Flite Titanium 
Sattelklemme: Alu , schwarz B.J 1997 
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore , schwarz , B.J 1997
Schaltwerk: XTR , B.J 1997
Umwerfer: XTR , B.J 1997
Schalthebel links: XTR , Schalt-Bremskombi , B.J 1997
Schalthebel rechts: XTR , Schalt-Bremskombi , B.J 1997
Schaltzüge: Gore Ride On Züge
Kassette & Kette: XT
Kurbelgarnitur: Race Face Turbine Low Profile , Schwarz , B.J 1997
Kettenblätter: Race Face/Shimano 
Pedale: Shimano SPD , schwarz , B.J 1999
Innenlager: XT , B.J 1997
Laufräder (Naben/Felge/Speichen):XTR/Mavic 217 Schwarz/DT Swiss,B.J 1997
Schnellspanner: Kore , schwarz , B.J 1996
Reifen (vorne/hinten): Michelin Wildgripper
Schläuche: k.A.
Bremsen: XTR V-Brakes , B.J 1997
Flaschenhalter: k.A


----------



## gt-kolli (29. Mai 2004)

vielen Dank mrwulf, habe die Bilder hochgeladen, aber wie und wo soll ich sie jetzt verlinken? Sorry hab halt keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen. 

MFG

gt-kolli


----------



## gt-kolli (31. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank mrwulf, hat geklappt schön wäre es noch wenn man die Bilder größer hätte.Zur Info: Bild 1 ist ein Zaskar LE (9,80 KG) Bild 2 Zaskar LE, Bild 3 iDrive XCR 1000, Bild 4 STS1, Bild 5 iDrive Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Juni 2004)

gt-kolli schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank mrwulf, habe die Bilder hochgeladen, aber wie und wo soll ich sie jetzt verlinken? Sorry hab halt keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen.



macht nix, so lange du so viel ahnung von rädern hast - RESPEKT !  
will über den gegenwert lieber gar nicht nachdenken...


----------



## GTdanni (1. Juni 2004)

Mein lieber Scholli !!!
So ne Ansammlung an GT-Schmankerln hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. 
Der Gegenwert ist jenseits von gut und böse (Neupreis ca 15000 ??? )
Aber es fehlen noch ein paar Rennräder  

Klasse mach weiter so


----------



## makko (3. Juni 2004)

Hab was schönes auf Ebay gesehen. Ein GT Outpost das keinen Triple Triangle Rahmen besitzt. Ist bestimmt selten. Deshalb mal ein Bild von dem seltsamen Ding. Ach ja, Danke nochmal an kingmoe für die Info über den Geburtstag meines Xizang´s.


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit beim großen E den neuen (!) STS 1000 DS Rahmen ersteigert und nun ist das Bike fertig. Ohne Scheibenbremse (braucht in Berlin eh keiner), dafür mit Sachs Quarz (Stars & Stripes), DX Teilen und lauter anderem alten Zeug. Muss aber noch nen gescheiteren Vorbau finden.

Neues Projekt: alter Avalanche LE Rahmen - die Familie wächst!


----------



## frohni (17. Juni 2004)

So, fuer die Gallerie hier nochmal meins/unsere GT's!  

GT Zaskar LE
GT Tempest
GT iDrive i-2K Special Edition (50 mal gebaut der Rahmen)

Fuer noch groessere Bilder HieR klicken.

Achja Makko, ich bezweifle das dies ein GT Rahmen ist.
Die Aufkleber gibts ueberall!

Gruesse


----------



## makko (17. Juni 2004)

frohni schrieb:
			
		

> So, fuer die Gallerie hier nochmal meins/unsere GT's!
> 
> GT Zaskar LE
> GT Tempest
> ...




Doch doch es gab mal so eins, frag mal kingmoe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frohni (17. Juni 2004)

Hmmm, naja, ich hab den Rahmen auf dem Bild beurteilt und der sah/sieht fuer mich halt nicht so aus, was nicht nur auf's Triple Triangle System bezogen ist.

Zudem kenne ich den Outpost auch bloss mit TTS, aber das andere von Dir gepostete Bild sieht schon viel anders aus, wobei ich's immer noch ungewohnt finde...

Kennt eigentlich wer den Prototyp von GT mit *wortesuch* dieser EINEN hinterbaustrebe ? muesste das Jahr 99 gewesen sein?

Gruesse


----------



## SonGoku (17. Juni 2004)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ohne Scheibenbremse (braucht in Berlin eh keiner)...



...kann man (ICH) aber schon noch anderer Meinung sein oder ?   !

Egal hätten ja an die "Knight-Raider-Räder"   ehh nich gepasst....

PS: Boahhh is des Board wieder mal langsam heute...


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juni 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man (ICH) aber schon noch anderer Meinung sein oder ?   !
> 
> Egal hätten ja an die "Knight-Raider-Räder"   ehh nich gepasst....
> 
> ...


----------



## Propeller (17. Juni 2004)

oh,dachte schon das LTS DS beim big E wäre deins.

aber die Felgen???


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juni 2004)

Thermoplast zu Thermoplast - so wie es sich gehört.
Sollte ich irgendwann einen noch älteren GT Rahmen haben, kommen die Spins da natürlich ran. Der STS Rahmen ist von 1998 und die Spins von 1995/96. So richtig chronologisch korrekt isses deshalb eh nicht. Vielleicht muss der 96er Avalanche LE ja dran glauben.   
Aber das STS ist ja auch erst seit zwei Wochen fertig, da wird eh noch tausendmal was geändert. Ein Rad das perfekt erscheint, ist langweilig.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Juni 2004)

frohni schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, naja, ich hab den Rahmen auf dem Bild beurteilt und der sah/sieht fuer mich halt nicht so aus, was nicht nur auf's Triple Triangle System bezogen ist.
> 
> Zudem kenne ich den Outpost auch bloss mit TTS, aber das andere von Dir gepostete Bild sieht schon viel anders aus, wobei ich's immer noch ungewohnt finde...
> 
> ...



Das ist tatsächlich ein GT - ich habe genau das gleiche Teil. Ist aber nicht das aus der Auktion, das habe ich schon länger. Gleiche Farbe, gleiches Baujahr, auch ein Outpost. Und dann noch mein weißes Pendant dazu, ein Talera mit exakt dem gleichen Rahmen (siehe Bild, habe ich hier auch schon gepostet).
Rahmen sind aus Cromo, aber ziemlich schwer. Das waren damals auch recht simpel bestückte Bike (GS200-Gruppe   ).

Aber ich mag solche Kuriositäten einfach...

Apropos kurios, hiermal wieder was zum wundern...


----------



## cry.out (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,

die beiden Prototypen (Getriebe-Enduro + Einarmschwinge)
könnt Ihr euch hier näher anschauen.
http://www.boschdirk.de/prototypen.htm

cu, cry.out


----------



## Chat Chambers (20. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Frage an frohni zum GT Tempest:

welche Reifen fährst Du? Mich wundert, dass Du einen Hinterreifen dieser Breite mit diesem Rahmen fahren kannst....(2.2 oder 2.3)?  
Wie steht es denn aus mit den Platzverhältnissen?
Ich selbst fahre 'nen 2.1er Nokian Gazzaloddi im Arrowhead-Rahmen und es wird schon etwas enger...die Rahmen sind doch von der Geometrie ähnlich..

Gruß

Chat


----------



## frohni (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

vorne ein IRC VClaw (Kult) 2,35 und hinten ein Ritch ZMAX Millenium 2,35, nachdem mein alter Mantel letztes Jahr runter war (der gleiche wie vorn).

Viel Platz bleibt da wirklich nicht mehr, hab ja schon zu tun gehabt die SUN Big Fat Mammoth runterzukriegen 

2,5er kriegen wir leider nicht unter... das riecht dann doch nicht mehr aus!

Danke an cry.out fuer den Link!!

Gruesse


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Juli 2004)

Ich habs endlich geschafft!!Mein LOBO DH ist Fertig!!
Aus einst solchen Frame






Mit solch einen runtergekommen Hinterbau





Wurde ein "fast" neuer LOBO DH   








Mit Tftuned 2002er Boxxer








Und Bremsmomentabgestützter (eigenkonstruktion) HOPE 6ti 





Fahrverhalten ist mit der 2002er Boxxer ein Traum.Die 6ti geht mit ORIGINAL(!!!!) Belägen mittlerweile wie hölle!Kein quietschen,und super dosierbar!!

                                             rock on!!!!  Gruss Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. Juli 2004)

Sehr sehr geil! Das schaut richtig genial aus!


----------



## ReeN! (18. Juli 2004)

Lecker  !!

Aber: Singlespeed DH´ler??


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Juli 2004)

Ich ja   ,wird noch drangebaut.Hab momentan eh bissl Probleme mit der Kettenlinie.Aufm kleinsten Ritzel (12er) schleift die Kette direkt an der oberen Kettenstrebe,und aufm grössten (25er) fällt mir fast die Kette vorne vom Kettenblatt,ohne MRP sowieso *g*.Es ist ne ULTEGRA kassette.Werd morgen mal mit ner XT probieren.vielleicht wirds besser.

                                                                Gruss Rafael


----------



## cry.out (18. Juli 2004)

Hi SpeedyR,

das Schleifen der Kette liegt wohl an Deinem extrem abgesenkten Hinterbau.
Schraub doch den Dämpfer, oder besser den Ring ein paar Umdrehungen hoch.
Auch würde ich die Bremsmomentabstützung an der winzigen Lagerschraube überdenken, nicht daß es Dir noch das Loch an der Strebe und damit den Lagersitz ausweitet. Müsste doch auch an der Originalaufnahme machbar sein, oder?

ps: habe meinen Lobo letzte Woche vom Pulverbeschichten zurückbekommen und zusammengeschraubt, jetzt gehts auch an den Aufbau. 

Ach ja, sieht schick aus Dein Bike.

cu,cry.out


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Juli 2004)

Ich hab jetz n büschl nach oben gedreht.Jetz gehts sogar  .Werd die Xt Kassette trotzdem mal probieren,-da ist die abstufung nach oben grösser(32 zahn),unten wiederrum nur 12zähne.Ich könnt halt das kleinste nimmer schalten,aber kompromisse muss man eingehen!ma guckn...

An der Abstützung ist oben noch der Original Lagerbolzen.Hab an der Inbussseite einfach n loch reingedreht + M4 Gewinde.Jetz ist das teil quasi verlängert mit der Senkkopf M4.Is ned das wahre,da geb ich dir recht.

Hab auf der Arbeit noch ne Abstützungsstange gemacht, etwas massiver,ähnlich der Originalen>Also-die bolzen fliegn raus.An der Schwinge bohre ich innen jeweils auf M5 auf,und stecke durchgehend ne Schraube durch,das machts auf jedn fall stabiler als die momentane lösung.

...und ich dacht mein Lobo wär feddich *g*.Aber bis We wird das scho alles behoben sein!In welcher Farbe hast du den das LOBO Pulvern lassen?

Meine wurde nur geschliffen,-so gingen fast alle kratzer raus,bis auf die n paar einzelnen (Unterrohr/Tretlager),später mit Autopolitur/Lackreiniger poliert,poliert und poliert....*abkotz*.Es scheint irgendwie noch ne schicht KlarPulver über den Dekoren zu sein..vielleicht gings deswegn so gut?*g*

                                                        Gruss Rafael


----------



## Propeller (18. Juli 2004)

geiles Gerät!   

aber du hast nicht wirklich vor das Ding dort einzusetzen wofür es eigentlich gedacht wäre,oder?
Wär mir zu schade!

PS:Beim grossen E gibts grade die DS Version von diesem Rahmen.Wär ne Überlegung wert.  

klick


----------



## gtlts (18. Juli 2004)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem LTS Thermoplast mit Girvin Gabel und sebstgeschnitztem Vorbau

- LTS Thermoplast '96
- Cane Creek AD-10 Dämpfer
- Girvin Elite
- Magura HS33 mit Altek Hebeln
- Tune Laufräder 
- Schaltung XTR / Gripshift
- Nokon Züge (wegen der engen Radien am Vorbau)
- selbstgefräste Vorbau- obere Anlenkungs- Kombination
- Syncros Lenker
- Kooka Kurbeln
- Hope Titaninnenlager

mit Conti Double Fighter (400 Gramm leichter als die Slicks) genau 12,0 kg






Der Vorbau ...








--ralf--

PS.: bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem gestohlenen STS-1 einer Freundin -- in Berlin -- Größe 16" -- vor Weihnachten


----------



## cry.out (18. Juli 2004)

Hi SpeedyR,

und ob da noch eine Schicht Pulver farblos über den Labels ist.
Eine dickere 2 Schicht-Pulverbeschichtung habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Da kommt kein Glasperlenstrahl durch, erinnerst Dich vielleicht noch an die Pics. Da braucht es dann eher schon einen Laster voll Strahlgut, das prallt einfach ab.   
Habe meine Beschichtung mit einem Bunzenbrenner und Spachtel streifenweise abgezogen, ging ganz gut.
Den Rest dann in der FrameClinic (Maxx Bikes) chemisch entlacken und strahlen lassen, dann 2 Schicht Pulverbeschichtung schwarz matt. (EUR 113)
Und jetzt heul bitte nicht,.....auch den Hinterbau mit allen Aluteilen.  

cu, cry.out


----------



## Propeller (18. Juli 2004)

@gtlts
dein Vorbau hält,das ist sicher!  
so ein LTS kann man doch ned alleine stehen lassen!   






werd mir die Gabel wohl wieder etwas zurückschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (18. Juli 2004)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt heul bitte nicht,.....auch den Hinterbau mit allen Aluteilen.
> 
> cu, cry.out



Nein  !!  .Im ernst-ich denke das Schwarz sehr gut zum Lobo passt,vor allem mit dem Hinterbau.Ich hab selber noch keins gesehn,was sicherlich das Lobo so einzigartig machen wird!  
Mit dem ewigen Polieren hast du dann auch ruhe.Ich sehs bei mir-egal ob STS oder Lobo ,is ne arbeit ohne anfang und ohne ende...

Ps:zu schade zu fahren ieses eigentlich immer irgendwie.Das war damals beim STS auch so..Werd zwar das "groben" schlamm meiden,aber mit son Gerät zu Heizen ises doch am schönsten !!!  

                                                                  Gruss rafael


----------



## SonGoku (19. Juli 2004)

@Speedr

das Lobo ist der Wahnsinn..., hoffentlich nutzt du auch die Komponenten die
dran sind im Extrembereich, nich nur weil es schiggi aussieht...  

@thermoplast lts
wirklich ne nette Grundlage das Radl bzw. der Rahmen aber sag mal, is die
Gabel falsch rum eingebaut ??   

PS: Da gibts günstige & recht gute Doppelbrücken von Marzocchi...


----------



## Philipp (22. Juli 2004)

Jungs, eure Räder sind nur geil, vor allem das Lobo und die alten Zaskars

ich habe von meinem zaskar auch ein bild, frag mich aber, was für ein baujahr es nochmal war!? Ich meine, dass es ein 95er sein müsste - könnt ihr da vielleicht mehr sehen?

Der Grund: Es wurde mir vor zwei tagen geklaut........


----------



## cry.out (23. Juli 2004)

leider noch nicht sonderlich weit mit dem Aufbau.

cu, cry.out


----------



## Propeller (23. Juli 2004)

sehr schick so einfarbig.
konnts mir ehrlich ned vorstellen,hat aber was.


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2004)

So, noch nicht fertig, sondern frisch aus UK (danke zaskar76!). Aber ich habe da gleich eine Frage (Vermutung):

Der Rahmen ist laut Rahmennummer von Sept. 1993. Da aber der hintere Zuganschlag unterm Oberrohr schon geschweißt und nicht mehr genietet ist, ist es schon ein 1994er Modell. Das ist ja nichts Ungewöhnliches, das gibt´s oft, dass der Modellwechsel irgendwo in der späteren zweiten Jahreshälfte liegt (kann ja nicht alles Sylvester geschweißt werden   )

Was mich interessiert: Normalerweise haben die Zaskars aus der Zeit nur ein oberes Gusset, dass meist sogar bis zum Unterrohr reicht. Ist bei dem Rahmen hier nur deshalb ein zweites Gusset unter dem Unterrohr zu finden, weil er so groß ist?! Immerhin misst der (offiziell 20") von der Tretlagermitte bis zum Ende Oberrohr 57cm und das Steuerrohr ist 16cm lang.

Bei meinem 98er Avalanche mit derselben Größe gibt es das Gusset nicht...

Wer kann mal bei seinem (großen) Zaskar nachschauen?!


P.S. Nicht wundern, die Dekore sind von 1995...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nzer_de (28. Juli 2004)

,,,,dann halt meins auch

Cris King Steuersatz--SWEET-Kurbeln -- KUSTER Racing sock aus den USA --XTR-8-fach Gruppe--TITANSPEICHEN-- Stöckli Industrielagersatz für alle Gelenke -- Oberrohrlänge ca. 56,5- 57 cm

hab es lieb ;-)) - wenn es nur noch Ersatzdämpfer gäbe


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2004)

Rasta rules


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juli 2004)

@moe: Schau mal auf meine Seite unter www.radical53.de.

Ich hab ja ein Zaskar in 20", 94 gekauft und laut Shop 95er Jahrgang.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Juli 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @moe: Schau mal auf meine Seite unter www.radical53.de.
> Ich hab ja ein Zaskar in 20", 94 gekauft und laut Shop 95er Jahrgang.



Na, das passt doch gut. Das 2. Gusset wird wohl tatsächlich wegen der Größe eingeschweißt sein. Thanx.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juli 2004)

Kein Problem  Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen.


----------



## BAP (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ihr  GT`s,
habe ein LTS Bike aus dem Jahr 95 und suche nach jemandem der mir sagen kann wo ich die Achs-(Schwinglager) bekommen kann!!????


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2004)

hi BAP,

versuchs doch mal unter www.betd.co.uk!

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## versus (1. August 2004)

saucooles lobo, und das obwohl ich mit dh eigentlich nix am hut habe...

zum lts von nzer_de: ich liiiebe einfach eloxierte teile - sehr schick aufgebaut !!! ( beim anderen lts habe auch ich ein problem mit der falsch herum montierten gabel... )

von mir gibts jetzt erstmal nur kleinigkeiten zu berichten:
rot eloxierter lenker, neuer kore vorbau und dann doch lenkerhörnchen (die marathon saison hat begonnen - und man ist am berg dann doch einfach schneller...) mit 67gram pro paar und fast fred 1,9" (muss man sich schon auch erst mal dran gewöhnen)

ABER, gerade habe ich mir ENDLICH einen xcr 1000 rahmen gekauft!!! ja, genau: der rahmen über den diese schwachsinnige "kult"-diskussion hier im forum entbrannt ist. 
tststs - verstehe nicht so ganz, warum man hier gleichgesinnte wegen soclher kleinigkeiten so ankacken muss, aber nun ja, wenn man seine aggresionen nicht auf den trails abreagieren kann...

ich habe ich zwar noch nicht, kanns aber kaum erwarten endlich loszulegen und werde das ergebnis sobald möglich präsentieren.


----------



## kingmoe (7. August 2004)

So, mein Ur-Zaskar faährt jetzt als Singlespeeder durch die Gegend. Macht riesigen Spaß! Das Fahrverhalten lääst sich ebenso kurz wie treffend als "bretthart und sauschnell" beschreiben. Aber so was von hart, das ist der Hammer... Mal sehen, wie lange meine alten Handgelenke das aushalten


----------



## gooni11 (7. August 2004)

Haaaalloooo
Habe endlich auch einen vernünftigen Rahmen......natürlich ein Zaskar LE.....
Was soll ich sagen hab heut nur ne kleine Testfahrt gemacht ( war einfach zu warm)....aber...... so schnell geb ich das Teil wohl nicht mehr her..*fg*
 tschöö mit öö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (15. August 2004)

So Liebe GT Liebhaber.... 
Viel zeit ist vergangen, und ich glaube inzwischen ist auch mein GT es Wert in die "heiligen Hallen" aufgenommen zu werden.  
Da mein Rahmen vor etlicher zeit gebrochen ist, ich aber bereits einen neuen besitze habe ich ihn nach bestem Ge/Wissen und Schüler Portemonaie aufgerüstet.
hat mich verhältnis mäßig viel geld gekostet, aber ich bin halt Infiziert!

Zum Rad:
Rahmen: GT Chucker 1.0 2004
Gabel: MZ Dirtjumper3 110mm (würd ja 130 fahren aber weiß nich ob mein Rahmen das aushält)
Bremsen: Vorne: Magura Clara 02 mit 180er Scheibe
             Hinten: Shimano Deore 03 mit 160er Scheibe
Reifen: Standart Tiogas Factory Extreme XC werden bald gegen Conti Diesel in 2.5 getauscht
Felgen: auch noch Standart Alexrims DM24 (aber Stabil sind se    
Naben: Sind halt auch noch die Standart Formula Naben....
Lenker/Vorbau: Amoeba Borla (customized Vorbau in Seidenmatt Tief Schwarz mit Edelstahl Schrauben)
Die meisten Schrauben sind soweit wie möglich durch polierte V2A´s ersetzt worden!!
Schaltwerk/Shifter: Deore mit 8x XT Shifter.


----------



## cbk (15. August 2004)

Nabend,

sagt mal was macht ihr, daß hier so viele alte Renner geklaut werden? Hattet ihr die irgendwo angekettet oder haben sie euch die Sachen "unter'm A**** weg geklaut", also euch as Fahrer/in vermöbelt und dann weg?

Chris Benjamin, 
 der etwas Angst um sein rts hat, sich aber in freier Wildbahn nie mehr als 1m von dem Renner entfernt.


----------



## frohni (15. August 2004)

@ drask1

a) Fotos kannst Du auch kleiner machen
b) Rad ist okay
c) nicht so besonders wie die "alten" Rahmen/Bikes

Gruesse


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

so, langsam ists zeit auch mein GT vorzustellen. GT XCR 2000, vom Oldman gegen geringe finanzielle Beigabe geklaut. Vielleicht noch kein Kult aber fährt sich Godlike. Ich liebe es  Aktuell bei 13kg, aber das wird wohl bald auf 12kg sinken.






so, und bewertets bitte mal schön in der galerie!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. August 2004)

3, 2, 1 - meins(chatz):


----------



## MacLeon (16. August 2004)

Das ist meins:


----------



## oldschooler (16. August 2004)

@floid:

 

aber der rahmen is zu groß.....
oh ein zaskar in der farbe un der austattung! traum! jung, behandel et gut!


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2004)

Ich muß auch mal Bilder von meinem neu aufgebauten Zaskar (von 20" Bj. 95 auf 18" Bj. 97) machen.
Wollte zwar eigentlich warten, bis ich auch dafür mal ne Syncros-Stütze habe, aber irgendwie gehen die beim großen E für Neupreise weg, da muß ich mich wohl noch ein wenig gedulden...


----------



## Quant (16. August 2004)

Habs endlich mal geschafft n Bild von meinem Karakoram zu machen 
Hier noch in "Urlaubs Konfiguration" den Gepäckträger hab ich aber schon abgemacht 
Die Gabel wird noch abgesenkt und passend lackiert, wenn ich da mal zu kommen würde...
Baujahr ist glaub ich 92` wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hab den Rahmen jetzt seit 8 Jahren, und es macht immer noch super Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> @floid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Oldschooler,

ist ein 19" Rahmen mit kompletter XTR, Syncros Stütze, ControlTech Vorbau und Lenker, Onza Barends, Flite, Tioga Psycho in amber, Ritchey Rock Felgen, Mag 21 und das ganze in 1A Zustand.

Keine Angst, so ein Baby habe ich jahrelang gesucht und wird (wenn überhaupt) nur als Drittrad gefahren (und nur bei gutem Wetter versteht sich!).

Gruss


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2004)

Neue Stütze und andere Decals (farblich passend) kommen noch dran, je nachdem auch noch ne andre Gabel.


----------



## skyline (21. August 2004)

Hier mal meins. Ein Outpost als Singlespeeder. Die momentane Konfiguration hält nur so lange, wie ich wieder Geld und Zeit über hab. Der Rahmen bekommt dann andere Ausfaller und alle Ösen und Zugführungen werden abgeflext. Dann alles schön pulvern und evtl nach schicken Decals umsehen, oder anfertigen.

Wiegt mit richtigen Pedalen 12 Kilo, die hier sind nur dran, weil ich meine UrAlt Times gekillt hab.


----------



## versus (21. August 2004)

@ syline und moe

muss mal ne einfältige und vermutlich schon 1000mal beantwortete frage stellen:

was ist denn an singlespeed der witz ?????  
was stellt man denn damit an, bzw. für welche art von radfahren ist ein single speed besser, toller, cooler ?   
habe ein hollandrad für die stadt - auch single speed - finds eigentlich nicht so sehr klasse...

klärt mich mal bitte auf !


----------



## versus (21. August 2004)

ist zwar noch lange nicht fertig, aber schone mal ein paar bilder von meinem neuen familienmitglied:

gabel (Z1 bam ´98 - zwar gut, aber ziemlich fertig! ), laufräder und kurbel werden wohl noch getauscht...


----------



## skyline (21. August 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @ syline und moe
> 
> muss mal ne einfältige und vermutlich schon 1000mal beantwortete frage stellen:
> 
> ...



Warum Singlespeed? Weil wir können!

Nö, weiß nicht warum oder warum nicht, mir machts Spaß und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2004)

@versus: du hast einfach Geschmack...


----------



## versus (21. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Singlespeed? Weil wir können!
> 
> Nö, weiß nicht warum oder warum nicht, mir machts Spaß und fertig.



na da kommt die faszination singlespeed doch voll rüber - besten dank !   

@ lord helmchen: danke für die blumen !


----------



## skyline (22. August 2004)

Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## versus (22. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


das habe ich mich auch gefragt !

hatte eben auf eine antwort gehofft, die mich die faszination singlespeed erahnen lässt und aus der sich mir der einsatzbereich und die art des fahrens mit einem singlespeeder erklärt und du schreibst: "weil wir können". na prima !
weil ihr was könnt? treten können hier vermutlich alle ganz gut und daran hängt es bei mir ganz bestimmt auch nicht...
wenn ich frage warum du GT fährst wirst du wohl auch nicht sagen: weil ich eins im keller habe, oder doch?


----------



## kingmoe (22. August 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hatte eben auf eine antwort gehofft, die mich die faszination singlespeed erahnen lässt und aus der sich mir der einsatzbereich und die art des fahrens mit einem singlespeeder erklärt und du schreibst: "weil wir können". na prima !
> weil ihr was könnt? treten können hier vermutlich alle ganz gut und daran hängt es bei mir ganz bestimmt auch nicht...



Bevor hier etwas zu heiß gekocht wird: Singlespeeding macht einigen Menschen einfach Spaß. Punkt. Der Slogan "Weil wir können" ist ein geflügeltes Wort unter den SSP-Fahrern, der ganz passend das Dilemma umschreibt, etwas erklären zu sollen, für das es keine (ernsthafte) Erklärung gibt  

Wer ein bisschen von der Faszination verstehen möchte, kann sich ja mal die Ur-Site des deutschen Singlespeeding von Greasy Pete anschauen:

http://www.peterhorsch.de/

Am Wochenende hatte ich übrigens mit vielen Anderen netten Menschen aus aller Welt in Berlin viel Spaß:

http://www.sswc2004.com/

 

...und alles nicht soo ernst nehmen - wahrscheinlich ist genau das der Reiz beim SSP: ALLES EASY! Singlespeed hat übrigens nichts mit besonders ausgeprägter Fitness zu tun, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund - wie bei den meisten Bikern sonst doch auch.


----------



## gooni11 (22. August 2004)

DA ISSES.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ZASKAR LE.....ROCK SHOX SID 63mm........CROSSMAX XL.... SALSA...... SYNCROS.....RACE FACE.......ROOX.....bla bla bla....und so weiter


----------



## versus (22. August 2004)

danke moe !!!
wie so oft ein informativer beitrag deinerseits !
habe die seite von peter horsch eingehend studiert und bin jetzt auch ein gutes stück schlauer. allein darum ging es mir - zu wissen worum es dabei geht. also auch ob man im prinzip das selbe mit einem ssp wie mit einem normalen mtb anfängt, oder ob es eigene "disziplinen" gibt, von denen ich einfach nix weiss. 
ich bin sehr einfach für solche "unvernünftigen" ( zitat p. horsch) dinge zu begeistern und habe noch jede menge teile rumliegen... mal sehen


----------



## hossegor (25. August 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> So, mein Ur-Zaskar faährt jetzt als Singlespeeder durch die Gegend. Macht riesigen Spaß! Das Fahrverhalten lääst sich ebenso kurz wie treffend als "bretthart und sauschnell" beschreiben. Aber so was von hart, das ist der Hammer... Mal sehen, wie lange meine alten Handgelenke das aushalten




deshalb fahre ich jetzt lieber stahl


----------



## metulski (26. August 2004)

text:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1434648#post1434648post1434648
antworten gerne hier rein


----------



## kingmoe (26. August 2004)

Glückwunsch, BB ist immer wieder schön. Mein Alltags-Outpost sieht ähnlich aus (Starrgabel, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger...) Ich mache demnächst mal ein Foto. Und GTs sind perfekte Alltags-Schleudern. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele KM meins runter hat, aber bis auf Verschleißteile gab es da in rund 10 Jahren nichts zu beanstanden.

Ein Bike muss eben seinem Zweck gemäß aufgebaut werden. Und dann kann man sich ja immer noch was für die Galerie zusammenzimmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cowboy1000 (30. August 2004)

Hier ist jetzt mal meins, 93er Karakoram Elite, mit einer Mischung aus DX-Schalt/Bremshebelkombi, LX-Naben & Bremsen und XT-Umwerfer & Schaltwerk...kaum modifiziert, keine Federgabel und schön schwarz


----------



## Cowboy1000 (30. August 2004)

Da hätte ich ja fast das wichtigste vergessen!!!


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2004)

@Cowboy1000: Groove Tubes sind geil!


----------



## Cowboy1000 (30. August 2004)

@Kingmoe:
jau, Groove Tubes sind geil, mich hätts aber auch nicht gestört, wenn ich damals genug Kohle für ein Zaskar gehabt hätte...am liebsten das 92er. Hab grad letzte Woche meinen zerlesenen 92er GT-Katalog durchgeblättert und es hat mich wieder geschüttelt...was krasse Geräte, 1000-mal schöner als heute. Aber ich will nicht meckern! Das hier geht gut ab, macht tierisch Spass und die Sitzposition lädt einfach nur zum Gasgeben ein. Triple triangle sah damals auch noch besser aus als heute...heute sollte man das eher, "nearly triangle" oder "micro triangle" nennen...nix mehr mit "totally gnärly". Fährt Hans Rey überhaupt noch GT...oder fährt der gar nicht mehr?


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt Hans Rey überhaupt noch GT...oder fährt der gar nicht mehr?



Fährt noch - und zwar GT!

http://www.hansrey.com


----------



## Cowboy1000 (30. August 2004)

krass...ist hier auf der Seite wahrscheinlich schon lange aufgetaucht, aber der Trailer von seiner dvd macht schon Laune...wird das Teil auch in Deutschland vertrieben oder müsste man sich das da bei bestellen? Weiß es jemand? GT-Meister Moe?


----------



## metulski (30. August 2004)

erst erinmal vormerken hier häufiger reinzugucken 
bis jetzt habe ich nichts gefunden, wogegen ich mein GT eintauschen würde, ausser gegen ein anderes (altes) GT!!! Die größte Angst bei meinem Fahrrad ist bei mir, das es geklaut, bzw. zu klump gefahren wird (Autofahrer und Fußgänger sind BLIND!), da ich neu an so ein schmuckstück nicht wieder rankommen würde!
Die Cowboy-Schleuder bin ich auch schon mal gefahren und es fährt gut (ist zu lange her).
In diesem Sinne, schaff deine Schleuder mal inne City und wir dönern mal ne runde durch die Pampa, ich schraub auch den Alltagsquatsch ab!
@Kingmoe: Wenn Du GT Alttagsschleudern nennst (habe es nicht negativ aufgefasst), was fährst Du am Sonntag?


----------



## zaskar76 (30. August 2004)

na jetzt beleidigst du moe aber wenn du ihm unterstellst er hätte nur für jeden wochentag nen mtb


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2004)

metulski schrieb:
			
		

> @Kingmoe: Wenn Du GT Alttagsschleudern nennst (habe es nicht negativ aufgefasst), was fährst Du am Sonntag?



War auch positiv gemeint, ein Alltagsbike muss bei mir auf lange Sicht eher mehr aushalten, als eins zum "ab-und-zu-durch-den-wald-ballern"   

Bisher war Sonntags meist mein Avalanche dran, aber das wird gerade gegen ein Zaskar getauscht (94er Rahmen, ball burnished). Wenn es fertig ist - dauert leider noch etwas, da Dispo zu weit überzogen - stelle ich es natürlich hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cowboy1000 (31. August 2004)

@Metulski...jaa da hätt ich schon Böcke drauf...das Blöde ist eben, wohin mit dem Ding? In den Fahrradschuppen...bibber...da gehen böse Menschen ein und aus...und 40 qm Wohnung sind recht knapp, um ein Fahrrad da reinzustellen. Aber vielleicht stelle ichs tatsächlich einfach total angekettet in den Schuppen. Am besten an die Wand gekettet, oder unter die Decke gekettet, dann fällts auch kaum auf...aber stimmt schon. Ich hab echte Entzugserscheinungen und mein Giant mit den Slicks und weissem Sattel kann da auch nix dran ändern. Ich glaub ich hols einfach...


----------



## Fret (1. September 2004)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein aktuelleres Bild von meiner Kiste  

HIER KLICKEN ZUM BILD

Ich kann mich einfach nicht von dem CrMo Rahmen trennen. 
Dazu hätte ich dann auch direkt noch eine Frage. Wie sieht es aus mit den CrMo Rahmen von GT im vergleich zu CrMo Rahmen von anderen Herstellern, bzw. im vergleich zu den Alu-Rahmen von GT? 
Bei dem ersten Vergleich würde es mich interessieren, ob das triple triangle design sich stark auf die Stabilität ausmacht. Optisch macht es auf jeden fall was her. 
Und wegen der Alu Rahmen von GT.... sind sie wirklich viel stabiler, oder einfach nur steifer als die CrMo Modelle? 
Ich meine, früher waren die Leute ja nicht unbedingt leichter als heute und die CrMo Rahmen haben gehalten. Nur sehen die CrMo Rahmen natürlich schon filigraner aus, als die dicken Alu Rahmen. Deswegen meine Frage. 
Muss ich mir mit meinem Rahmen Sorgen machen, daß er mal was nicht aushält? Wiege knapp 70 kg und fahre hauptsächlich CC. 
Habe schon überlegt auf Alu umzusteigen (am besten Zaskar), aber irgendwie noch nix passendes gefunden, mal abgesehen davon, daß mit das Bike super gefällt, so wie es ist. 
Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Stabilität. Trotz CrMo wiegt das Rad keine 12 kg. Also vom Gewicht her sehe ich keinen Grund zu Alu zu wechseln.

Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Gruß, Kamil

p.s. auf dem Rahmen steht "Ricochet", dabei habe ich in katalogen nur ricochet modelle aus alu gefunden. also ist der aufkleber wohl falsch. das oberrohr hat von unten eine vertiefung, in der der bremszug normalerweise läuft und am umwerfer ist ein aufkleber auf dem irgendwas mit "tanged" steht. kann man da was über die güte des rahmens sagen?


----------



## kingmoe (1. September 2004)

Hi,

schönes Rad. Es müsste ein Ricochet von 1994 sein (siehe Katalog-Foto anbei). Ich würde den Rahmen als "gute Mittelklasse" einordnen. Das Oberrohr mit integrierter Zugführung nannte sich "Groove Tube" und war mal eines DER Markenzeichen von GT. Ich würde an dem Rad nichts ändern! Und obwohl ich beim Aufbau klassischer Rahmen mit neuen Teilen recht vorsichtig bin (ich versuche auch gerade wieder so einen Spagat), finde ich das Rad komplett gelungen.  

Es ist übrigens überhaupt kein Nachteil, dass das Bike aus Stahl ist. Generell hat Stahl eine höhere Festigkeit und eine längere Lebenszeit als Alu. Er ist etwas flexibler, aber das Triple-Triangle-Design ist tatsächlich ein recht wirkungsvolles Mittel, um einen steifen Hinterbau zu realisieren. Es gibt also wirklich keinen Grund, auf Alu umzusteigen! Außer, dass Rad steht den ganzen Tag im Freien (Rostgefahr) - aber so sieht es ja wirklich nicht aus. Ich wiege ca. 80 Kg und habe noch keinen GT-Stahlrahmen kaputt bekommen.
Ich fahre auch GT-Alu und muss sagen, dass Stahl insgesamt doch ein ganzes Stück komfortabler ist. Es kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzbereich an...

P.S. Natürlich ist Stahl nicht gleich Stahl und Alu nicht gleich Alu, die Aussagen oben beziehen sich auf allgemeine Eigenschaften der Materialien.

P.P.S. Mal was ganz anderes: Studierst du in Aachen?


----------



## Cowboy1000 (1. September 2004)

bin zwar nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik, aber das, was King Moe sagt, hätte ich genau so gesagt. Ich weiss noch, dass immer behauptet wurde, Stahl sei komfortabler als Alu, weil der Rahmen eben auch "abfedert"...in der heutigen Zeit wahrscheinlich eine komische Vorstellung, wo es sogar schon vollgefederte Kondome gibt. Ja, es gibt Rahmen, die sind sogar ganz ohne Federung fahrbar...huhuhu...und selbst wenn du dir mal einen Alu-Hobel zulegen solltest: AUF GAR KEINEN FALL DIESES ROTE KLEINOD VERKAUFEN!!! BEHALTEN! BEHALTEN!


----------



## Fret (1. September 2004)

Wow, cooles feedback !!
Jetzt seh ich schon gar keinen Grund mehr, den Rahmen zu wechseln   

Das mit dem Katalog finde ich auch gut, wegen:
1. Es is wohl doch nicht der falsche Aufkleber.
2. Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, daß der Rahmen Federgabel-tauglich ist.

@kingmoe:
Ja, ich studiere Physik an der RWTH Aachen. Demnächst im 5. Semester.

Ich weiss, daß viele Leute hier gerne klassische bikes mit klassischen Teilen aufbauen, aber meistens doch als Zweit- oder Drittrad oder Liebhaberstück.

Das da ist das einzige Fahrrad, daß ich habe, und ich wollte bei den Teilen nicht auf den "aktuellen" Stand der Dinge verzichten. Soll heissen, daß ich mit dem 10 Jahre alten Rahmen nicht unbedingt auch 10 Jahre alte Teile fahren wollte. Ich kenne mich da auch zu wenig in der Materie aus, was die Kult-Sachen angeht um ein richtiges Kult-Bike aufzubauen.
Bin aber jetzt froh CrMo zu fahren 

Danke für die Hilfe,

Kamil


----------



## cbk (1. September 2004)

Dann bin ich wohl auch mal dran mein rts-2 vorzustellen.   
Ich hab es im Oktober 1994 gekauft.
















Was haltet Ihr von dem Renner?


Gruß,
Chris Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2004)

Kompliment zum RTS, sieht ser gut aus! Was ist das für eine gabel, eine Duke?

Natürlich komplimente auch an alle anderen GT'ler hier, es ist toll dass es noch so viele fans gibt! Weiter so!


So, hier mein GT (kommt aus Ohio):

Es ist ein '01er i-Drive, leider ist es keins aus den "guten alten Zeiten", aber ich bin absolut vom Bike überzeugt. Bis jetzt habe ich null Probleme damit gehabt und ich hoffe es wird so bleiben. 

Anderungen: Gabel ist jetzt eine '03er Z1 FR QR20, Dämpfer ebenfalls Marzocchi (C35) und die Bremsen (vorne Gustl, hinten Louise FR).


----------



## cbk (1. September 2004)

Ja, ist eine Duke.

Nachdem ich mehrere mag21 geschrottet habe (waren alle undicht), wollt ich eine Gabel, die ohne Luft auskommt (halt eine, die den Renner 10 weitere Jahre am Laufen halten kann).

Gruß,
Chris Benjamin


----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2004)

Hehe, bin seit meiner ersten Gabel fan von Stahlfedern   

Wieviel Federweg hast du momentan auf der Duke? Sieht nach "tiefergelegt" aus.


----------



## cbk (1. September 2004)

Hab die Duke auf ihr Minimum (also 63mm) runtergeschraubt.

Die alte mag21 hatte serienmäßig ca. 45mm Federweg bzw. mit long travel kit 60mm.

Ich denke mal, daß der Rahmen für maximal 80mm Federweg vorn gut ist, wobei ich jedoch sagen muß, daß er sich mit 63mm besser fahren läßt als mit 80mm.


----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2004)

cbk schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Duke auf ihr Minimum (also 63mm) runtergeschraubt.
> 
> Die alte mag21 hatte serienmäßig ca. 45mm Federweg bzw. mit long travel kit 60mm.
> 
> Ich denke mal, daß der Rahmen für maximal 80mm Federweg vorn gut ist, wobei ich jedoch sagen muß, daß er sich mit 63mm besser fahren läßt als mit 80mm.



Achso, sah mir nach weniger als 63 aus.


----------



## hossegor (2. September 2004)

schönes rts !

so eins könnte ich auch gebrauchen (19 oder 20)


----------



## Cowboy1000 (2. September 2004)

Bei dem optischen Vergleich von 94er RTS und  i-Drive kommen mir als sich-ewig-nicht-mehr-mit-MTB-Neuheiten-Beschäftigter so komische Gedanken...aber überhaupt: wieso sehen die ganzen Fully MTBs heute aus, als wäre die Sitzposition die selbe wie auf einem Hollandrad...also Lenker unendlich hoch, Sattel niedrig...kommt man da nur downhill mit vorwärts oder kann man damit auch richtig "selbst" Gas geben...? Und nichts gegen das i-Drive...aber es sieht nicht wie ein GT aus...jetzt nicht hauen, aber das könnte auch von jedem x-beliebigen anderen Hersteller kommen...


----------



## Stratos66 (2. September 2004)

Hallo an alle GT´ler
ich hab da auch was...., mittlerweile Single-Speed-Konvertiert..
Ciao Roland


----------



## -lupo- (2. September 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem optischen Vergleich von 94er RTS und  i-Drive kommen mir als sich-ewig-nicht-mehr-mit-MTB-Neuheiten-Beschäftigter so komische Gedanken...aber überhaupt: wieso sehen die ganzen Fully MTBs heute aus, als wäre die Sitzposition die selbe wie auf einem Hollandrad...also Lenker unendlich hoch, Sattel niedrig...kommt man da nur downhill mit vorwärts oder kann man damit auch richtig "selbst" Gas geben...? Und nichts gegen das i-Drive...aber es sieht nicht wie ein GT aus...jetzt nicht hauen, aber das könnte auch von jedem x-beliebigen anderen Hersteller kommen...



Hey, nimm dir bitte nicht mein i-Drive als Vergleichsobjekt, ich hab's ziemlich "verunstaltet"   (nicht hauen), sprich kurzen Vorbau, tiefe Sitzposition, breiter Lenker, 1300mm Gabel und Stahlfeder-Dämpfer; auf dem Bild sind auch noch 24"-Räder drauf, weil ich im moment ein wenig FR mit dem Teil mache, und es sich so wirklich super fahren lässt. 
Aber das ist nur meine Interpretation, und ich verstehe dich ganz gut dass der Vergleich zwischen diese beiden maschinen ein wenig shockt; nur hat es mir irgendwann keinen Spass mehr gemacht, das Teil so zu fahren, wie es vom Werk her aufgebaut war. Fahren tu ich mit dem Ding tatsächlich, aber ziemlich gemütlich...  

Dass das i-Drive von enem x-beliebigen Hersteller kommen könnte, kann ihc teilweise zustimmen, die ID's und Ruckus i-Drive uind DHi's sehen da schon individueller aus...mal sehen; vielleicht wird ja was aus dem G-Boxx


----------



## kingmoe (2. September 2004)

Stratos66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle GT´ler
> ich hab da auch was...., mittlerweile Single-Speed-Konvertiert..
> Ciao Roland



Hi Roland,

das ist ja was ganz Feines Altes, RESPEKT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (2. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Roland,
> 
> das ist ja was ganz Feines Altes, RESPEKT!



Was ist es denn für ein Modell, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich nehme an, dass es aus Cr-Mo ist, oder?


----------



## Stratos66 (3. September 2004)

Also bekommen hab ich das GT 1985!!!!!

Modell Timberline, CROMO, mit 18 Gang Suntour.
Originalteile hab ich noch ausser Vorbau, Kurbel und Felgen,
aber wie schon gesagt im Moment ist mein GT ein Singlespeed.

Ciao
Roland


----------



## Fahrrad (5. September 2004)

Hi,

musste mich hier im forum auch mal anmelden da ich von jemanden geöhrt habe das es hier auch so viele gt freaks gibt  

morgen gibts bilder von meinen 2 zaskars und meinem bmx


----------



## -lupo- (5. September 2004)

Stratos66 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bekommen hab ich das GT 1985!!!!!
> 
> Modell Timberline, CROMO, mit 18 Gang Suntour.
> Originalteile hab ich noch ausser Vorbau, Kurbel und Felgen,
> ...




Na dann!! Sind ja gleich 20 (!!!) Jahre, nicht schlecht! Bitte weiterhin pflegen und fahren, dass es noch 20 werden  !


----------



## metulski (6. September 2004)

Hellas an alle,
zum thema stratos.....20 jahre..... warum fahren wir nur alle gt?!    respekt zu dem "oldie". ich schliesse mich kingmoe an...pflegen, pflegen,pflegen!
Hat jemand erfahrungen bzgl. haltbarkeit von alu-rahmen? es hiess ja, das die "nicht so lange halten" wie stahl!
knapp 15000 km haben meinem rahemn nichts anhaben können und: JA, es ist härter als stahl, wenn ich meinem alten tequesta eisenhaufen als eichinstrument beutze! trotzdem kommt da keine federung ran. als flachlandbiker macht das keinen sinn und das versetzen der hinterhand bei schnellen welligen kurven macht an! adrenalin pur wenn es hinten zu tanzen beginnt. ok, es ist langsamer als wenn das rad die ganze zeit auffem boden sein würde, aber mit einem fully müsst ich die kurven mit mindestens 10 km/h mehr nehmen um wieder was zu merken. dann wird es irgendwan zu schnell und man müsst sich ne salatschüssel auffen kopp packen, da die kräfte bei abflug zu groß sein würden! masochist?! auffem sattel schon!


----------



## kathoz (10. September 2004)

hier mal mein immer noch im umbau befindliches 96'er LTS Thermoplast:






und dann gleich noch mein nächstes Projekt ein 97'er Xizang:


----------



## skyline (10. September 2004)

Sicher das du das Xizang haben willst? Wäre bei mir auch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Cowboy1000 (13. September 2004)

BOIOIOIOOIOING!!!
der xizang-rahmen sieht sehr fein aus, besser als der ältere mit dem gelben GT-Logo...sehr schön! Mach was feines draus und dann stell ein Bild hier rein!!!


----------



## Reyk (13. September 2004)

*Hier mal ein altes Zaskar*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frohni (13. September 2004)

@ Reyk 

jetzt haben wir's, jedoch mit kleinen Aenderungen wie Du in der Gallerie sehen kannst 

Gruesse


----------



## skyline (13. September 2004)

Und das Vorderrad dann bitte Radial eingespeicht!


----------



## SonGoku (13. September 2004)

Mein etwas upgedatetes Zaskar Expert...:

*Raus*-------------------*Rein*
RS Pilot 100-------------FoxForx Vanilla RL 125 (auf 100 umgebaut)
T.A.Q. Vorbau-----------RaceFace Diabolus (ein Wahnsinn, der sollte echt 120 Euro kosten tztztz)
Magura Julie 03 vorn-----Magura Louise FR 03 vorn (180mm mehr is nich bei der Vanilla drin)

Gabelschaft noch gekürzt & Bremsleitung vorn ebenso, nu is erstma gut...!!!


----------



## dantist (13. September 2004)

@ songoku: superschönes Zaskar, Kompliment   

Zwei Fragen habe ich: Welche Rahmengrösse ? (ich schätze 16 Zoll) Und was für ein Baujahr ist dieser Rahmen?


----------



## SonGoku (14. September 2004)

Vielen Dank!!!

Der Rahmen ist ein "M" & gebaut wurde er wahrscheinlich 2003...!   
Ich weiß ja nich so recht aber ich wundere mich gerade, dass da keine Nr.
drauf is?? Haben die das bei den Kinesis-Rahmen nich mehr gemacht? Einzig
die Prägung hinten am Ende des Oberrohrs mit dem Logo is da.

*verwirrtinsbettgeh*


----------



## Nasenhase (14. September 2004)

So hier ist mein GT 






Gabel:      Manitou Black Super
Kurbel:     Race Face Evolve XC
Bremsen:  Hayes HFX 9
Steuers.:  Little Monster
Vorbau:    Easton
Sattelst.:  Easton Carbon
Sattel:      Fizik Aliante
Felgen:     Mavic XM819
Schaltung: XT

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (14. September 2004)

@cowboy1000: danke für die blumen der aufbau wird noch bissel dauern muss erst wieder flüssig werden   habe vor ihn dann komplett in blau/silber aufzubauen.


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

@ nasehase: schicken Untersatz den du da hast.

@ nasehase + songoku: das ist ja beides der selbe Rahmen den ihr da habt, oder?? Wie Songoku meinte sei er aus dem Jahr 2003. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist, wieso diese Rahmen dann einen normalen Steuersatz haben, oder täusche ich mich da? (Im Thread "allgemeine Angaben über Zaskars" hiess, die Zaskar-Rahmen haben seit 2001 integrierte Steuersätze). Diese Thema lässt mir wirklich keine Ruhe...

Danke für die Auskunft.

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## Nasenhase (14. September 2004)

Das mit den Steuersätzen habe ich auch gelesen. Also mein Rahmen sagt 0903 als Baujahr (Rahmennummer) 

@dantist
Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

Nasenhase schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Steuersätzen habe ich auch gelesen. Also mein Rahmen sagt 0903 als Baujahr (Rahmennummer)
> 
> @dantist
> Danke für das Kompliment



gern geschehen   

Aber sehe ich das richtig, du hast einen normalen Steuersatz bei dir verbaut?


----------



## oldman (14. September 2004)

@songoku
das ist ein 2003er Expert, so einer wurde uns geklaut (Bike meiner Frau). 
Da habe ich auch noch eine offene Baustelle, die Gute will naemlich ein Bike (jetzt, gleich, sofort, speedy gonzalez und bitte in silber und nicht so doof angepinselt und kein Dual Control, das ist auch doof und warum haben die uns die Bikes geklaut, das ist auch doof....  )

Back to topic: am dem Bike war/ist ein Ritchey "schlag mich tot" ---> integriert.

oldman


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Back to topic: am dem Bike war/ist ein Ritchey "schlag mich tot" ---> integriert.
> 
> oldman



@ Oldman: das mit dem Diebstahl tut mir leid, immer ärgerlich sowas.
Dann ist das auf dem Bild auch ein integrierter?? Ich verstehs einfach nicht, sieht für mich wie ein normaler Steuersatz aus. (Sorry für dieses Off-topic, ich poste dann auch bald mal ein Bild meines Hobels...versprochen   )


----------



## SonGoku (14. September 2004)

@Oldman
Jo, Modell is 2003 aber obs Frame tatsächlich in dem Jahr gebaut wurde, wer weiß   !

@Nasenhase
Wo zum Geier is die Nummer reingenagelt ?

@dantist
Bei mir is nen Cane Creek verbaut...  

PS: Ich glaub, ich bin noch nich ganz da heute.


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> @Nasenhase
> Wo zum Geier is die Nummer reingenagelt ?
> 
> @dantist
> ...



Die Nummer findest du auf dem Ausfallende, ich glaub auf dem linken. Die ersten vier Nummern geben Bescheid über Herstellungsjahr und Monat.

Nicht zufrieden mit dem Cane Creek? Ist aber schon ein integrierter, oder nicht?


----------



## SonGoku (14. September 2004)

Die Nr. steht bei mir aufm Tretlagergehäuse, so unterhalb..! Verhexte Sache das!

Nene der Steuersatz is glaub ich schon O.K. also das Rad radelt & lenkt noch   
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Integriert ist. Ich hatte ja den Rahmen sozusagen
im Rohbau gesehen & da war da noch nix dran!! Oder was meinst du mit
"integriert" ?


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nr. steht bei mir aufm Tretlagergehäuse, so unterhalb..! Verhexte Sache das!
> 
> Nene der Steuersatz is glaub ich schon O.K. also das Rad radelt & lenkt noch
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Integriert ist. Ich hatte ja den Rahmen sozusagen
> ...




hmm und ich dachte die stünde immer auf den Ausfallenden...

Also ein integrierter Steuersatz hat die Lager im Steuerrohr und sie liegen nicht aussen, wie bei den normalen. Dadurch ist das Steuerrohr grösser im Durchmesser, das ganze soll aber "edler" aussehen, ähnlich wie bei Rennrädern. (Ich hoffe, ich habe das recht beschrieben) Über Sinn und Unsinn dieser integrierten Steuersätze (heissen auch Zero Stack) lässt sich scheinbar streiten. Aber wenn ich mir dein Bike betrachte, finde ich auch, dass das ein normaler Steuersatz ist.
totalverwirrtbin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (14. September 2004)

Nach deiner Definition is der garantier nich integriert... !! Mmmhhh ich hab
da auch keine Ahnung mit den Nummern. Die, die da aufm Kurbellagergehäuse
steht macht aber auch keinen wirklichen Sinn..! Ich denke, dass is jedenfalls
nich die richtige Nummer!

K.A. - Is mir egal mein Bike soll fahren und nich als "Nummerngirl" durch die
Gegend flirten    !


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

Integriert - oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## oldman (14. September 2004)

@songoku
das ist schon richtig so, dass die Nummer unter'm Tretlager ist, das haben die neueren Modelle so. Hatte mein olles IDrive auch und ist bei den Xizangs so. 
Anyway, ist eigentlich egal wo die Nummer steht...

Steuersatz: ja, auf allen Bildern und im Katalog sieht's aus wie'n normaler Steuersatz. Aber, in allen Unterlagen/Websites die ich kenne wird der Steuersatz als integriert angegeben.
Und, ich Nase kann mich nicht mal erinnern, was die Dame meines Herzens an ihrem Bike hatte - integriert oder nicht....???

Vielleicht sollten wir mal [email protected] konsultieren? Die sollten es ja wissen...
oldman


----------



## Nasenhase (14. September 2004)

@dantist
also bei mir war kein Steuersatz integriert. Habe den Rahmen im Rohzustand bekommen und selbst aufgebaut.

Grüße


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

Nasenhase schrieb:
			
		

> @dantist
> also bei mir war kein Steuersatz integriert. Habe den Rahmen im Rohzustand bekommen und selbst aufgebaut.
> 
> Grüße



Dacht ichs mir doch! Das kann doch nur ein Standardsteuersatz sein! Danke für die Auskunft.

Ich habe trotzdemal bei Sherpan nachgefragt wie das nun ist, mit den integrierten Steuersätzen.


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. September 2004)

@dantist: Es heißt "Sherban"  

Bei dem Steuersatz handelt es sich um die Standardvariante.
Schöne Grüße
Sherban Popin


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

GT-TEAM schrieb:
			
		

> @dantist: Es heißt "Sherban"
> 
> Bei dem Steuersatz handelt es sich um die Standardvariante.
> Schöne Grüße
> Sherban Popin



Danke für die Antwort und sorry wegen dem Namen, ich war wohl in Eile...  

Aber weisst du, ab wann und bei welchen Modellen interne Steuersätze verbaut wurden? (Tut mir leid für dieses ständige Off-topic, interessiert mich nur brennend).


----------



## dantist (14. September 2004)

So, hier ist endlich mal mein 97er Zaskar, das mal wieder einen Ausritt nötig hätte...

so - jetzt aber:


----------



## GTdanni (14. September 2004)

Ich seh nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (15. September 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort und sorry wegen dem Namen, ich war wohl in Eile...
> 
> Aber weisst du, ab wann und bei welchen Modellen interne Steuersätze verbaut wurden? (Tut mir leid für dieses ständige Off-topic, interessiert mich nur brennend).



Hi,
also mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit kann ich nur folgendes sagen:
Zaskar Expert & Pro 2002, 2003, 2004 und Zaskar Team 2004 haben die Standardversion.
Was davor war kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich erst seit Oktober 2003 bei der Firma Epple mein BA Studium mache, und davor kaum was mit der Marke GT zu tun hatte.
Bei uns im Hause existieren auch keine Infos von den Modellen vor 2002, da in diesem Jahr erst der Vertrieb übernommen wurde.

Sorry  

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------



## dantist (15. September 2004)

GT-TEAM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit kann ich nur folgendes sagen:
> Zaskar Expert & Pro 2002, 2003, 2004 und Zaskar Team 2004 haben die Standardversion.
> Was davor war kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich erst seit Oktober 2003 bei der Firma Epple mein BA Studium mache, und davor kaum was mit der Marke GT zu tun hatte.
> ...



Hi Sherban

das ist doch schon mal was - vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Cowboy1000 (15. September 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ist endlich mal mein 97er Zaskar, das mal wieder einen Ausritt nötig hätte...



wieso ist denn da der Vorbau so kurz?


----------



## dantist (15. September 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ist denn da der Vorbau so kurz?



Der Original-Vorbau von Kore hat leider den Geist aufgegeben und dieser musste als vorübergehender Ersatz her. So wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber auch nicht..


----------



## Cowboy1000 (15. September 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Original-Vorbau von Kore hat leider den Geist aufgegeben und dieser musste als vorübergehender Ersatz her. So wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber auch nicht..



das waren noch Zeiten, als es den GT Flip Flop II Vorbau gab...was für ein krasses langes Eisen! Bis 1993 soweit ich weiss, mein 93er hat jedenfalls schon den Flip Flop III. Was solls denn für einer werden? Muss schön sein, ist ZASKAR!!!


----------



## dantist (15. September 2004)

@ cowboy1000: wenn alles klappt wird es wieder ein Kore. Ich war ganz zufrieden damit und habe mich ziemlich geärgert, als der Alte über den Jordan ging (Gewinde ausgenudelt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (15. September 2004)

Das mit dem Gewinde war auch bei meinem "Alten" das Problem. Recht gefährlich sowas...

Den Flip Flop hab ich auch noch an meinem Avalanche...  ! Wenn ich da jetzt
mal drauf steige & ne Runde mit fahre is das ein echt krass ungewohntest Gefühl!
Als ich mein Zaskar noch nicht hatte emfand ich das lustiger Weise nich so. 

Die RaceFace (auf jeden Fall der Diabolus) haben übrigens ne lebenslange Garantie  !!


----------



## Radical_53 (15. September 2004)

@dantist: Sehr cooler Spruch in der Sig! Den kenn ich noch von Salsa damals... 

So langsam könnt ich mich auch noch mal an Bilder machen, mein Zaskar 97 ist jetzt soweit eigentlich erstmal wieder fertig... und fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> das waren noch Zeiten, als es den GT Flip Flop II Vorbau gab...was für ein krasses langes Eisen! Bis 1993 soweit ich weiss, mein 93er hat jedenfalls schon den Flip Flop III. Was solls denn für einer werden? Muss schön sein, ist ZASKAR!!!



War direkt mal im Keller nachschauen... Das müsste ein Flip Flop der ersten Generation (dickerer Vorbau) und  zwei Flip Flop II (flacher, ovaler Querschnitt) sein.
Flip Flop III (für Ahead) finde ich gerade nicht... Naja, ist ja auch der "Zeigt her Eure Bikes"-Thread und nicht der "Zeigt her Eure Vorbauten"-Thread.


----------



## dantist (15. September 2004)

@ radical_53: den Spruch habe ich tatsächlich von Salsa geklaut, steht auf einem Shirt von mir.

Offtoppic: Ich sehe gerade du hast einen Ersatz für dein STS gefunden (ich habe deine Threads nicht mehr verfolgt). Bist du zufrieden damit? Und vorallem deine Meinung zur Cleg würde mich noch mehr interessieren. Von mir aus gerne auch per PM, damit wir hier den GT-Thread nicht zumüllen.


----------



## SonGoku (15. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist ja auch der "Zeigt her Eure Bikes"-Thread und nicht der "Zeigt her Eure Vorbauten"-Thread.


 

Den rechts, mittig hab ich an meinem Avalanche...!


----------



## Cowboy1000 (15. September 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Den rechts, mittig hab ich an meinem Avalanche...!



ah, was für eine Schönheit! Ein echtes GT noch! Von wann ist das? 91? 92? Hut ab...meins ist leider nur schwarz  ...nix weiss mit Streifen, nix Tequila Sunrise, nix blau oder rot mit krasser Optik...aber immerhin noch ein echtes GT  immer schön in Ehren halten!!!


----------



## SonGoku (15. September 2004)

...mach ich !!   

Is auch noch alles Original! Naja Lenker & Decken nich mehr aber den org. Lenker
hab ich noch   !
Is von 1991 glaub ich hatte mir KingMoe mal erzählt..!


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, was für eine Schönheit! Ein echtes GT noch! Von wann ist das? 91? 92? Hut ab...meins ist leider nur schwarz  ...nix weiss mit Streifen, nix Tequila Sunrise, nix blau oder rot mit krasser Optik...aber immerhin noch ein echtes GT  immer schön in Ehren halten!!!



Ja, ist ein 1991er und ein sehr schönes Teil! Und mit der Gabel mit verstellbarem Radstand auch ein Exot der klassischen MTB-Welt. Wer sich ernsthaft für dieses schicke Teil interessiert, findet es gerade hier - sogar mit der Originalgabel!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5123681488&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Ach ja, ich habe meine anderen GT-Stems gefunden (Flip Flop III)


----------



## Cowboy1000 (16. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist ein 1991er und ein sehr schönes Teil! Und mit der Gabel mit verstellbarem Radstand auch ein Exot der klassischen MTB-Welt. Wer sich ernsthaft für dieses schicke Teil interessiert, findet es gerade hier - sogar mit der Originalgabel!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5123681488&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe meine anderen GT-Stems gefunden (Flip Flop III)



sehr schön! Ich sage mal, meiner ist genau der gleiche wie der schwarze, auch in schwarz, das kommt vom Winkel und von der Länge her hin. Haa, die 3-D-Gabel war das doch...was für eine Idee! Verdammt...das Avalanche hier wär mir zu hoch...meins ist 18" und genau richtig...zum verrückt werden...aber ne Rock Shox Quadra 10...das hat doch auch Wert!!!


----------



## SonGoku (16. September 2004)

Bei dem ebay - Avalanche sind aber Sattel & Sattelstütze nich mehr Original   !!
Der Vorbau sieht ja sehr krass aus...! Des Radl is wohl nur für "Riesen" fahrbar   !

Ich würde mein Avalanche ja niemals nich bei ebay verschleudern wa,
wäre mir echt viel zu schade für.

Was denkt ihr, was für ein Preis erziehlt wird ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cowboy1000 (16. September 2004)

ist das nicht zumindest theoretisch der selbe Vorbau den du an deinem Avalanche hast? Ist doch auch son Langeisen auf deinem Bild. Was das bei der Auktion wohl bringt? 150-200 euronen? Ist etwas zu gross zum rumballern ausser in der Stadt / Asphalt, aber dafür ist es ja wohl auch benutzt worden mit den Slicks.


----------



## SonGoku (16. September 2004)

Kann gut sein, dass es der gleiche Vorbau is, ich meinte den heftigen Winkel
bei dieser Länge.

Winkel, Länge, hört sich an als würde ich von was anderem reden...  

Lass es für 400,- Euro weggehehen aber der eigentliche, sozusagen der emotionale
Wert ist ja keinesfalls mit den paar Ocken zu erreichen. Stellt euch mal vor,
was son Rad in 2000 Jahren für einen Wert haben könnte   !

Naja o.k. etwas übertrieben ich weiss aber trotzdem würde ich das dann lieber
im Keller "einmotten" & meinen evtl. später vorhandenen Kindern zeigen damit
die auch was zum Lachen haben...


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2004)

Das Bike wird nur an Selbstabholer verkauft, da kann es auch gerne mal für unter 100,- Euro weggehen. Wenn da nicht gerade ein Hesse voll scharf drauf ist, bleibt es für die meisten potenziellen Käufer nur ein altes Fahrrad... Traurig, aber isso!


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike wird nur an Selbstabholer verkauft, da kann es auch gerne mal für unter 100,- Euro weggehen. Wenn da nicht gerade ein Hesse voll scharf drauf ist, bleibt es für die meisten potenziellen Käufer nur ein altes Fahrrad... Traurig, aber isso!



ich wohne nicht soo weit weg und vielleicht werde ich mitbieten. Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr nix mehr kaufen, hab gerade einen LTS 2 Rahmen geangelt...

Morfeus


----------



## SonGoku (16. September 2004)

Naja ich kanns euch nur ans Herz legen. Der Rahmen is wirklich was ganz
besonderes. So wie "Wertes Echte"    ! Nee ohne Quatsch, der is zwar
übelst gross der Rahmen aber hey als Streetfigther klappt das schon  !


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> der is zwar
> übelst gross der Rahmen aber hey als Streetfigther klappt das schon  !



nicht wenn man 197cm groß ist   

Morfeus


----------



## Fret (16. September 2004)

Hi,

ich find den Rahmen gar nicht so groß. Bin ca. 186 groß und mein Rahmen müsste auch so um die 20" sein, wenn ich mir das so anschaue. Jedenfalls fahre ich damit bei weitem nicht nur Asphalt. Habe mich mal zum Vergleich auf nen 18"er von nem Kumpel gesetzt. Das war mir dann schon irgendwie zu klein. Is wohl Gewöhnungssache, aber auf so einem "kleinen" Rahmen komme ich mir vor wie unnötiger Ballast  

Wobei ich nun bei meiner Frage wäre: 
Ich kenne das noch so, daß man anhand der Schritthöhe die Rahmenhöhe bestimmt, was bei mir auf einen 20" Rahmen hinaus lief. Es gibt jedoch etliche Leute, die so wie ich um die 185 cm groß sind und 18" bzw. 19" fahren. 
Hat sich da an der Umrechnung was geändert, oder geht der Trend eher zu niedrigen Rahmen? Bei DH, Dirt etc. kann ich´s ja verstehen weil man da den Sattel eh sehr tief fährt. Aber wenn man hauptsächlich CC fährt, führen solche Rahmengrößen ab einer gewissen Körpergröße doch nur zu sehr langen Sattelstützen   

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mich mal aufklären würdet.

Gruß, Kamil


----------



## ossanhe (16. September 2004)

So, zwischendurch will ich nun auch mal meine alte Kiste vorzeigen:
94' Bravado LE,
true temper gtx Rohrsatz, d.h. echt Stahl, was ja heutzutage nicht mehr selbsverständlich ist. 
Leider. Ist echt ein Jammer, das man für gute Stahlrahmen richtig zahlen muss, bzw. richtig suchen muss.
Das schönste wäre ja ein GT Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, für  puristischen Singlespeeder.
Naja, vielleicht kommt sowas ja irgendwann mal....

mfG, Marcel


----------



## skyline (16. September 2004)

Ich werd meins in der nächsten zeit mal in die Hände eines Rahmenbauers geben, der mir dann mal schraubbare Rennradausfaller reinschweißt. Dann hab ich nen Stahl GT Speeder ohne Kettenspanner. Nur was mach ich dann mit dem Surly? Naja, da findet sich dann auch ein Rad für 

cheers, nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossanhe (16. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> was mach ich dann mit dem Surly?
> 
> cheers, nils


Nun ja, das surly ist dann ja wohl überflüssig. Ich mein, wenn Du mit Deinem GT beim  Rahmenbauer warst, dann hast Du echt was exclusives.
Obwohl......- hm, also die Surly Rahmen sind ja auch geil....
Alles behalten würd ich sagen und dann weitersehen


----------



## Cowboy1000 (17. September 2004)

Fret schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich find den Rahmen gar nicht so groß. Bin ca. 186 groß und mein Rahmen müsste auch so um die 20" sein, wenn ich mir das so anschaue. Jedenfalls fahre ich damit bei weitem nicht nur Asphalt. Habe mich mal zum Vergleich auf nen 18"er von nem Kumpel gesetzt. Das war mir dann schon irgendwie zu klein. Is wohl Gewöhnungssache, aber auf so einem "kleinen" Rahmen komme ich mir vor wie unnötiger Ballast
> 
> ...



also aus meiner früh-neunziger-Sichtweise sieht das so aus: man nimmt einen Rahmen der aus klassischer Fahrradverkäufer-Sicht zu klein ist, weil man sich dann beim unfreiwilligen Abmaulen in Richtung Oberrohr nicht die Eier püriert! Aber da du 185 cm bist, kann das bei dir ja durchaus mit nem 20" Rahmen gut passen. Kommt ja auch auf die Beinlänge an. Ich bin knapp 180 cm und finde meinen 18" Rahmen ideal für mich. Insgesamt sind kleinere Rahmen auch einfach leichter im handling. Aber wenn man eben etwas grösser ist, sollte natürlich auch der Rahmen entsprechend gewählt sein. Es gab hier früher mal sonen Händler (vielleicht gibts den immer noch) der keinen Plan hatte, der Chef, ca. Mitte bis Ende 40...erstmal meinte er, Rahmen sollten so hoch wie möglich sein, wie beim Rennrad...(beim Rennrad ist das ja auch ok), dann meinte er, GT sei Schrott...  und der triple triangle Sch... sei zu schwer und unnötig und er würde auf Raleigh schwören...so ein kleiner alter ********r...dann bei so einem Amateur-Rennen in der Nähe von Bremen auf einer künstlich angelegten aber lustigen Strecke neben einem Enduro-Park ist er mitgefahren und sah einfach viel zu klein für seinen blöden Riesen-Raleigh-Rahmen aus...einmal abgestiegen, schon hing der Kerl auf seinem Oberrohr und kam mit den Beinen nicht an den Boden, weil matschig, geländig und auf und ab und man sah seinem Gesicht an, dass er endlich verstand...dass er als kleiner Laberheini auf einem viel zu grossen Rahmen unterwegs war und sich eingestehen musste, keinen Plan gehabt zu haben, und vielleicht hat er sich hoffentlich auch derbe den Sack gestossen...gewonnen hat übrigens einer mit nem Standard-Zaskar!!!  (diese Geschichte ist NICHT ausgedacht!)


----------



## Cowboy1000 (17. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> So, zwischendurch will ich nun auch mal meine alte Kiste vorzeigen:
> 94' Bravado LE,
> true temper gtx Rohrsatz, d.h. echt Stahl, was ja heutzutage nicht mehr selbsverständlich ist.
> Leider. Ist echt ein Jammer, das man für gute Stahlrahmen richtig zahlen muss, bzw. richtig suchen muss.
> ...



der Hobel ist viel zu schön für Slicks, da müssen Stollen ran, Mann!


----------



## SonGoku (17. September 2004)

@Cowboy1000
Nette Geschichte...


----------



## skyline (17. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, das surly ist dann ja wohl überflüssig. Ich mein, wenn Du mit Deinem GT beim  Rahmenbauer warst, dann hast Du echt was exclusives.
> Obwohl......- hm, also die Surly Rahmen sind ja auch geil....
> Alles behalten würd ich sagen und dann weitersehen



Ich meinte eigentlich meinen schönen roten Surly Spanner, den Rahmen würd ich mir nicht holen, aber egal.    Das blöde ist nur, dass ich gerade dabei bin das Rad auf rote Anbauteile zu trimmen, wenn der wegfällt geht mir das schönste verloren. Naja, da wird mir noch was einfallen...

cheers, nils


----------



## ossanhe (17. September 2004)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:
			
		

> der Hobel ist viel zu schön für Slicks, da müssen Stollen ran, Mann!



  Danke für die Blumen, aber der Gaul wird hier in der Großstadt gebraucht, da sind Stollen überflüssig.  

Im Winter überleg ich mir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAsPar (17. September 2004)

Hi,
fahre schon seit etwa 4 Jahren mein GT Tempest. Hab leider keine AHnung wie ich die BIlder aus der Gallerie in den Beitrag bekomme


----------



## SonGoku (17. September 2004)

Ganz einfach!

1. Klicke auf besagtes Bild mit "rechts" und guck nach der Adresse des Bilds in den Eigenschaften
2. Kopiere diese Adresse indem du sie markierst, rechts klickst & Kopieren wählst
3. Dann klicke bei deinem Beitrag über mir auf ändern
4. Durch die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Tags kannst du Bilder einfügen
5. Zum Beispiel:


```
[IMG]deineBildadresse[/IMG]
```

6. Es muss bei diesen s.g. Tags immer einen Anfangs- & einen End - Tag geben.
7. Klar soweit ?

In deinem Fall sollte das wohl so aussehen:


----------



## marc077 (17. September 2004)

Hallo. 
Das schoene Wetter heut hat mich inspiriert mal wieder Fotos vom Bock zu machen. Schaut sie Euch mal an und sagt was dazu, eventuell was ihr noch aendern/anders machen wuerdet (Teile). Ueber farblichen Geschmack laesst sich ja bekanntlich schlecht streiten.
Hab die SID vor zwei wochen schwarz lackiert. Das Blau hatte mich nunmehr doch zu sehr gestoert. Die etwas aeltere Version des Zaskar´s koennt ihr noch in meinem Benutzeralbum anschauen.
Also, sagt mal was.  

Gruss, Marc






[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG]


----------



## MacLeon (17. September 2004)

@marc077: bei Deiner Tabelle fehlt wohl noch das Gewicht des Vorderrades, oder?


----------



## versus (17. September 2004)

marc077 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Schaut sie Euch mal an und sagt was dazu, eventuell was ihr noch aendern/anders machen wuerdet (Teile). Ueber farblichen Geschmack laesst sich ja bekanntlich schlecht streiten.



dann will ich mal: farblich habe ich ( grooosser freund rot eloxierter teile - v.a. ringle ) keine einwände, ABER was hast du denn mit dem hinteren laufrad angestellt ???   
das haut nach meinem gaschmack ganz schön aus dem sonst sehr geilen gesamtkonzept raus. ggf. würde ich noch die faltenbälge entfernen, falls das die funktion/haltbarkeit deiner sid nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## versus (17. September 2004)

da ich gerade selbst die style-polizei gegeben habe gleich mal ne frage in die gleiche richtung an die expertenrunde:

ist es technisch, optisch und sonstwie vertretbar an ein XCR 1000 eine votec GS4 zu schrauben ??? könnte gerade eine günstig erstehen und meine alte Z1 bam wackelt, suppt und geniesst einfach nicht mehr so mein ganzes vertrauen bergab...
wollte schon immer mal eine votec-gabel fahren, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, ob sie nun gerade an das XCR passt.

so, dann haut mal rein !


----------



## zaskar76 (17. September 2004)

und ich dachte in dem fred hier werden räder gezeigt... muss mich wohl vertan haben... und in der tabelle wird wohl mit tausenfünfhundernochwas gramm der laufradsatz gemeint sein und nicht das hinterrad...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2004)

Darf hier nicht fehlen: 
Mein Sts1


----------



## Morfeus (18. September 2004)

@marc077

Ich find Dein Bike super, genau mein Geschmack! Warte bis Du meins siehst, dauert noch ein paar Tage....

Einzig, das Hinterrad: überleg Dir das nochmal...

Morfeus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. September 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> da ich gerade selbst die style-polizei gegeben habe gleich mal ne frage in die gleiche richtung an die expertenrunde:
> 
> ist es technisch, optisch und sonstwie vertretbar an ein XCR 1000 eine votec GS4 zu schrauben ??? könnte gerade eine günstig erstehen und meine alte Z1 bam wackelt, suppt und geniesst einfach nicht mehr so mein ganzes vertrauen bergab...
> wollte schon immer mal eine votec-gabel fahren, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, ob sie nun gerade an das XCR passt.
> ...



wenn du das XCR so verstümmelst dann gibts Dresche von der Stylepolitzei!
die Votec ist IMHO hässlich, ist eine Doppelbrücke (wofür der XCR nicht gemacht ist) und hat eine so miese performance das man dir schon für die idee die hammelbeine langziehen müsste. Den Superhinterbau des XCR darst du damit bitte nicht versümmeln. Nimme lieber ne schöne 80mm-100mm Race-Gabel, denn der Rahmen ist es wert!

- Duke / Psylo (für Enduro Missbrauch)
- Marzocchi MX Comp/Pro/ Marathon S/SL
- Manitou Skareb 

BTW, hattest du nicht den Rahmen vom GT-Rider? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (20. September 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte in dem fred hier werden räder gezeigt... muss mich wohl vertan haben... und in der tabelle wird wohl mit tausenfünfhundernochwas gramm der laufradsatz gemeint sein und nicht das hinterrad...



richtig erkannt. habe den kompletten satz gewogen. konsequenterweise sollte ich aber vielleicht die laufraeder gerennt voneinander eintragen.
gruss, marc


----------



## Morfeus (20. September 2004)

So, meins ist auch erst mal fertig. Pedale und Sattel kommen definitv noch weg, SRAM auch. Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie...
Morfeus


----------



## Quen (20. September 2004)

Mein Ex-Zaskar...


----------



## oldman (20. September 2004)

nachdem uns 2 Zaskars geklaut worden sind hingen erst mal die Flaggen auf Halbmast. 
Aber.... zumindest ist die versicherung kulant gewesen! 
Hier drueben in Prag werden im Moment 2003er und 2004er GTs zu Schnapperpreisen rausgehauen, somit war auf einmal ein 2003er Zaskar Pro 2003 billiger als ein diesjaehriges Zaskar Expert.
Naja, jetzt hat die beste aller bikenden Ehefrauen wieder was zum Fahren. Allerdings haben wir als erste Amtshandlung die XTR Dual Control Einheit runtergezerrt, genauso wie die XTR V-Brakes.
Jetzt wird mit NICHTinversen XT RapidFire Hebeln geschaltet und mit einer Avid SD7 gebremst und die Kabel stecken alle in Nokons, da freuen sich zarte Damenhaende ueber den Bedienungskomfort.
Fehlt noch ein damen-popo-freundlicher Sattel...

Was uns gewundert hat, ist dass des Bike mit einem "alten" nicht inversen Umwerfer geliefert wird. Die DC Hebel hat man kaum bewegt bekommen... Anyway, das Zeug ist ja runter, Frauchen lacht wieder und die Sonne scheint - hurra!
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2004)

@Oldman: Das ist doch fix gegangen, sehr schön!
Meine "Teile-Kiste" ist seit Freitag auf dem Weg zu dir, ich habe sie doch schon direkt abgeschickt! 

Screw on & Ride on   

Martin


----------



## oldman (20. September 2004)

@kingmoe
das musste fix gehen, die Dame war reichlich nervoes...

danke fuer den schnellen Versand, bin naechste Woche wieder in D, das wird wie Weihnachten... 
greets
oldman


----------



## SonGoku (20. September 2004)

Schön isses geworden für auf die Rasche zusammengepopelt..!!!  

Da freut sich auch die Frau...


----------



## versus (20. September 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du das XCR so verstümmelst dann gibts Dresche von der Stylepolitzei!
> die Votec ist IMHO hässlich, ist eine Doppelbrücke (wofür der XCR nicht gemacht ist) und hat eine so miese performance das man dir schon für die idee die hammelbeine langziehen müsste. Den Superhinterbau des XCR darst du damit bitte nicht versümmeln. Nimme lieber ne schöne 80mm-100mm Race-Gabel, denn der Rahmen ist es wert!
> 
> - Duke / Psylo (für Enduro Missbrauch)
> ...



na hoppla - das war deutlich und reichlich emotionsgeladen.

also zunächst sei mal gesagt, dass ich die gabel nicht in DEIN xcr einbauen wollte. vielleicht könntest du ja dann von der dresche absehen.

miese performance konnte ich bei den bisher gefahrenen votecs nicht feststellen. hast du selbst schon mal eine votec gehabt ? 
psylo habe ich an einem anderen rad - eine rechte scheissgabel !
die buchsen kann man jedes jahr wechseln die knöpfe brechen alle nase lang die steifigkeit (wiege 85kg) und das ansprechverhalten sind auch nicht der knaller.
auf rock shox habe ich allgemein keine lust mehr (ausser auf meine judy race im avalanche).
MZ habe ich auch überlegt, ist mit 2kg aber recht schwer. 
der hinterbau hat gemessene 125mm - was soll ich da mit einer 80mm gabel ?
100 sollten es mind. sein.
hässlich ? geschmackssache, wie so oft... was heisst IMHO ???

ich werde es wohl trotzdem ausprobieren und das ergebnis bei gelegenheit präsentieren.

p.s. "versümmeln" - verstümmeln/versemmeln - eine schöne wortschöpfung falls es kein tippfehler war...


----------



## Morfeus (20. September 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hässlich ? geschmackssache, wie so oft... was heisst IMHO ???


= In My Humble Opinion = Meiner Bescheidenen Meinung Nach

Ich glaub aber nicht das der Lord das böse gemeint hat...  

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. September 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> = In My Humble Opinion = Meiner Bescheidenen Meinung Nach


siehste - schon wieder was gelernt !

TYFYT = Thank you for your translation

glaube ich auch nicht und sollte ich auch nicht so verstanden werden.
ausserdem weiss man ja schliesslich vorher, dass man sich hier einem durchaus kritischen publikum stellt.


----------



## GTFreak (20. September 2004)

So,
dann wollen wir mal wieder mal ein Bike vorstellen und das seitenfüllende Blabla beenden.
Mein Zaskar LE, 1997 ist fertig.






Ich hoffe, es gefällt. Zumindest fährt es sich göttlich und nächstes Jahr fahre ich damit das 24h-Rennen von München mit. Logischerweise mit diesem GT!

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2004)

Da ich mich auch schon oft gefragt habe, was die Abkürzungen heißen, hier mal etwas Praktisches:

AFAIK = as far as I know = Soweit ich weiß 
AFAIR = as far as I remember = Soweit ich mich erinnere 
AFK = away from keyboard = Weg vom PC/der Tastatur 
aka = also known as = ebenfals bekannt als... 
ASAP = as soon as possible = so schnell wie möglich 
*bg* = big grin = breites Grinsen 
btw = by the way = Übrigens.. 
cu = see you = Wir sehen uns. 
DBDDHKPSAV = Dumm bleibt Dumm da helfen keine Pillen, selbst Aspirin versagt. 
*eg*/*fg* = evil grin = teuflisches Grinsen/fieses Grinsen 
*g* = grin = grins 
GN8 = Gute Nacht 
HTH = hope this helps = hoffe das hilft 
IK = I know = ich weiß 
k = okay 
ka = keine Ahnung 
LLAP = Live long and prosper = Leben sie lange und in Frieden (in Wohlstand) 
IMHO = in my humble opinion = Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach... 
IMO = in my opinion = meiner Meinung nach 
*lol* = laughing out loud = laut auflachen 
np = no problem = kein Problem 
MTFBWY = May the force be with you = Möge die Macht mit dir sein 
RL = Real Live = im richtigen Leben 
ROFL = rolling on the floor laughing = sich vor Lachen auf dem Boden wälzen 
SCNR = sorry, could not resist = Tut mir leid, ich konnte nicht widerstehen. 
WE = weekend = Wochenende

GN8


----------



## Morfeus (20. September 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> dann wollen wir mal wieder mal ein Bike vorstellen und das seitenfüllende Blabla beenden.
> Mein Zaskar LE, 1997 ist fertig.
> Ich hoffe, es gefällt. Zumindest fährt es sich göttlich und nächstes Jahr fahre ich damit das 24h-Rennen von München mit. Logischerweise mit diesem GT!



Ist gut geworden finde ich, Glückwunsch!

Sach mal, was sind denn das für Pedale?

Morfeus


----------



## SonGoku (21. September 2004)

@GTFreak

Jawoll, des sieht wirklich toll aus, kann ich glauben, dass sich das schön fährt !  

*WICHTIG: Sag mir mal, was das für ein Vorbau ist & wo ich den her bekomme !? Der is weiss oder so grau oder so gelle ?*

Achso, evtl. sind die weissen Kabelbinder am Oberrohr nich so der Bringer. Da
gibts bessere Teile. Aber was sag ich dir, weißt du sicher selbst.


----------



## GTFreak (21. September 2004)

Es ist ein RaceFace Forged, die Farbe ist weiss. Daten: 80mm, 5°.
Gekauft habe ich ihn sehr günstig über eBay. Evtl. kaufe ich einen mit 10° und 110mm wegen der Tourentauglichkeit.
Hast Du Interesse? Das Teil ginge sehr günstig her, ich schicke die den Preis gerne per PM.

Statt den Kabelbindern kenne ich nur die Clips von Magura, die aber einen Höllenpreis haben. Was würdest Du empfehlen?

GTFreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (21. September 2004)

Der Vorbau is doch 1 1/8" oder? Klar, her damit also den Preis mein ich   !!

Ja, gibt von Sachs recht geile Teile, muss mal Bilder suchen & melde mich wieder... !!
Die sehen sehr schick aus aber ich weiß nich, obs die auch in weiss gibt, ich
guck erstma..


----------



## SonGoku (21. September 2004)

@GTFreak
So, musst du mal durchgucken (alle bei www.roseversand.de):





http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1517&PRD_ID=17056&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175






 (  )
http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1517&PRD_ID=17058&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175






 (  )
http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1517&PRD_ID=17055&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

Bike-Discount




http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=2024945264

Mist, diese Sachsteile, die ich dran hab find ich im I.-Net nich... ! Aber
mit denen hier solltest du auch zurecht kommen...


----------



## Morfeus (21. September 2004)

oder natürlich die zweite Magura Lösung neben den Klemmen:






http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4704521

Find ich optisch fast noch besser.

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (21. September 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> oder natürlich die zweite Magura Lösung neben den Klemmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Set habe ich noch! Wer es braucht, einfach melden. 5,- Euro INKLUSIVE Porto. Ich kann es eh nicht mehr gebrauchen...


----------



## zaskar76 (21. September 2004)

die lösung mit dem plastikschlauch/stahlseil ist die beste beim zaskar. geklebt hält nicht, die verschraubbahren dinger lockern sich ständig, und alls was um das rohr gestrapst wird oder mit gummibändern gehalten wird kratzt ständig oder hinterlässt abriebspuren. habe alle anderen varianten und der einzige nachteil ist das man für die lösung die leitung an einem ende abschrauben muss und danach vielleicht neu entlüften muss. zudem fallen die schläuche ausser vielleicht bei stahlflex sogut wie gar nicht auf, da (zumindest meine) sie aus schrumpfschlauch sind und sich dann ganz eng um die bremsleitung legen. die verschraubungen verschwinden bei mir fast ganz in den zuggegenhaltern und das sieht so aus als würde die leitung von ganz alleine "in form" bleiben....


----------



## Morfeus (21. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Set habe ich noch! Wer es braucht, einfach melden. 5,- Euro INKLUSIVE Porto. Ich kann es eh nicht mehr gebrauchen...



Du hast Mail

Morfeus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na hoppla - das war deutlich und reichlich emotionsgeladen.
> 
> also zunächst sei mal gesagt, dass ich die gabel nicht in DEIN xcr einbauen wollte. vielleicht könntest du ja dann von der dresche absehen.
> 
> ...



1. Psylos sind nicht alle *******, die meisten zwar, aber die 2003er SL geht kkomplett in Ordnung. Hinterbau hat 115mm, je nach Messverfahren kanns natürlich mehr sein.
2. Votecgabel ist technischer Humbug, und ja, ich hatte schon eine in der Zerre. Hat mir überhaupt nicht behagt. Ging ziemlich schlecht, und mit der Meinung bin ich bei Leibe nicht der einzige.
3. Doppelbrücke belastet das Steuerrohr anders als eine normale Gabel, XCR will das nicht, und wird es dir unter Umständen übel nehmen.
4. XCR 1000 kam ursprünglich mit ner kurzer gabel, nach der Hinsicht auch meine Gabelempfehlungen, da das Tretlager bei den XCRs sowieso hoch ist würd ich nicht viel höheres verbauen.
5. optisch wäre es außerdem eine wahre vergewaltigung, am besten passt für ein XCR IMHO eine nicht alt zu fette Einfachbrücke.


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2004)

hab auch noch eins, ist aber schon in die jahre gekommen und wird nur noch auf der strasse bewegt 

ist ein 1996 Zaskar in Blau eloxiert 






so wie ich finde einer der schönsten rahmen die GT je machte


----------



## Timmi (23. September 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch noch eins, ist aber schon in die jahre gekommen und wird nur noch auf der strasse bewegt
> 
> ist ein 1996 Zaskar in Blau eloxiert
> 
> ...



ohje das hat aber auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen*g*


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2004)

@blaubaer:

Ohne Zweifel ein wunderschöner (eloxierter!) Rahmen - aber der Aufbau ist schon... äh... gewöhnungsbedürftig ;-)
Da ich mal vermute, dass du das Rad als Alltags-Mühle bewegst, kann ich einige Dinge zwar nachvollziehen. Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle doch mal nach einem größeren Rahmen schauen - Dann kannst du auch ein weniger gruseliges Cockpit bauen - und/oder die Farbe der Gabel überdenken. Vielleicht tausch ja jemand mit dir ein Zaskar gegen ein anderes?!
 

Allerdings verstehe ich auch, das so ein Rad auch ienfach mal funktionieren soll - und nicht immer gleich gut aussehen muss. Wird ja eh nur geklaut.
Und "für schön" hast du ja wohl noch dein Rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. September 2004)

@blaubaer
ist der Gepaecktraeger zufaellig von Old Man Mountain aus's US of A...? 
oldman


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2004)

genau eigentlich brauch ich`s nur um zur arbeit zu fahren und ab und zu mal für in die stadt, 
stimmt schon dass das Zaskar (16") eigentlich viel zu klein für mich (185cm) wäre, aber damals als ich es noch im gelände bewegte war es schön zum fahren, schön wendig bergab und leicht für bergauf 

weiss nicht ob ich den rahmen tauschen würde ?? erstens findet mann sicher grössere rahmen in blau eloxiert nicht mehr und zweitens hat der mit mir so einiges durchgemacht, etliche tausend kilometer 

und der gepäckträger ist nur drauf für die kleine seitentasche und auch als spritzschutz nützlich


war nicht das einzige GT das ich besass, dabei waren damals ein 
95er Zaskar , 96er LTS und  ein STS 
bilder sind nur eingescannte Fotos, ( weils damals noch keine Digicam gab      )


----------



## Fahrrad (24. September 2004)

wenn man sich die zaskars von euch anschaut denkt man sie wurden nie im dreck bewegt besitze auch 2 von der sorte aber da glänzt das alu nicht mehr kann man das wieder hochglanzpolieren?? und wenn mit was??


----------



## Radical_53 (24. September 2004)

Nevr Dull.

Oder aber so lustiges BikePolish von FinishLine, auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich die zaskars von euch anschaut denkt man sie wurden nie im dreck bewegt besitze auch 2 von der sorte aber da glänzt das alu nicht mehr kann man das wieder hochglanzpolieren?? und wenn mit was??



Die werden schon geritten, aber eben auch gepflegt. Das Thema BB-Pflege hatten wir ja erst hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=53297


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2004)

Eben. Einen Oldtimer oder Klassiker stellt man ja auch nicht mit Dreck und Speck in die Garage zurück.

Zudem: Wenn ich Bilder mache, dann um das Rad zu zeigen. Nicht, um zu zeigen wie viel Matsch man damit aufsammeln kann...
Wenn ich mein großes Bike bald fertig hab, mach ich auch sicher Bilder wenn's richtig schön sauber, nicht total verdreckt ist.


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2004)

Hallo
Also ich fahr HIERMIT auch im Dreck(wenns denn seim muss  )
Und ?? ist doch schööön sauber oder??  


Im Übrigen überlege ich ob ich auf ein Fully umsteige und das Zaskar verkaufe... aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...
Sattel und Pedale sind übrigens mittlerweile von Tune und Wellgo.
Gruss gooni





 [/IMG]


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. September 2004)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen überlege ich ob ich auf ein Fully umsteige und das Zaskar verkaufe...



Wenn ein Fully dann ausgiebig probefahren, aber am ende bleibst du sowieso bei GT / I-Drive hängen. Das Zaskar würd ich an deiner Stelle aber trotzdem nicht hergeben.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2004)

@gooni: Ajo zur Eisdiele wäre ja auch albern. Ne ich meine nur, daß man halt das Rad mal mindestens für Fotos richtig schön sauber macht. Sonst z.B. spritz ich es nach einer Runde mit viel Dreck nur mit dem Schlauch ab, Reiniger kommen nur einmal im Monat zum Einsatz. 

@lord: Ja, je nachdem mit dem I-Drive... wobei ich halt sagen muß, mein Zaskar würde ich dafür auch weder zerlegen noch hergeben. Ist ein gänzlich anderes Fahren, das möcht ich nicht vermissen.
Das Zaskar ist halt ein schnelles Spielzeug, der große Bock eben für lockeres und verspielteres Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. September 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @gooni: Ajo zur Eisdiele wäre ja auch albern. Ne ich meine nur, daß man halt das Rad mal mindestens für Fotos richtig schön sauber macht. Sonst z.B. spritz ich es nach einer Runde mit viel Dreck nur mit dem Schlauch ab, Reiniger kommen nur einmal im Monat zum Einsatz.
> 
> @lord: Ja, je nachdem mit dem I-Drive... wobei ich halt sagen muß, mein Zaskar würde ich dafür auch weder zerlegen noch hergeben. Ist ein gänzlich anderes Fahren, das möcht ich nicht vermissen.
> Das Zaskar ist halt ein schnelles Spielzeug, der große Bock eben für lockeres und verspielteres Fahren.



hab ja gesagt dass ers behalten soll, wenn ers verkauft würde er sich in den arsch beißen, ich persönlich bin halt immernoch geschockt dass ein 5 Jahre altes Fahrwerkdesign unter meinem Anus noch locker jedes Bike in Annaberg aussticht (bis hin zu nem Genius MC-10)



Wann gibbets endlich Bilder vom Cove?


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2004)

Ja sicher, verkaufen wäre echt dumm. Mit dem Fahrwerk mein ich ja nicht, daß es schlecht ist, es gibt halt nur (wie damals auch) leichtere Rahmen mit mehr Federweg... aber das muß jeder selbst wissen!
Ich hab mir kein neues GT mehr gekauft, weil mir die "aktuellen" Modell halt einfach nicht zusagen. Die Alten waren gut, aber weißt ja warum ich da nix Gebrauchtes wollte!

Bilder vom Cove? Frag mal Herrn Hug von TheCleg!   Bremse ist noch nicht da. Dafür aber bald mein DHX


----------



## Fahrrad (25. September 2004)

mir gefällt die neue ruckus serie auch nicht. auser die ruckus reihe das sind wirklich tolle bikes


----------



## kingmoe (25. September 2004)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema "Nicht schön, aber alltagstauglich:

Mein tonnenschweres 1994er Outpost mit "Vollausstattung". Das ist das einzige Rad, welches bei mir außer durch Regenfahrten gar keine Reinigung bekommt und bei Wind und Wetter bewegt wird. Die alte XT, die 800er Grip Shifter (mittlerweile leider ungenau) und die Maguras sind bisher nicht tot zu kriegen
 

Den schon recht rostigen Rahmen habe ich mal vor dem Schrottplatz gerettet (siehe Originalbild). Der wurde dann sandgestrahlt und hat anschließend einfach mit dem Pinsel 2 Schichten Hamerit Rostschutz verpasst bekommen. Sieht genau so schei$$e aus, dass keiner das Rad klauen will  
Und wenn mal ´ne kleine Macke drin ist, wird einfach übergepinselt...

Ach ja, der Vorbau ist ein GT-BMX-Vorbau, den ich nehmen musste, da die 1"-Gabel, die ich verbaut habe, das exotische Innenmaß von 21,1mm hatte. Und für den Vorbau brauchte ich dann natürlich einen Lenker mit 22mm Klemm-Maß... Nee, was für´n Aufwand für so ´ne Mühle. Aber ich will das Bike nicht mehr missen. Es wird mit den dicken Conti Explorer über jeden Kantstein geprügelt und macht bisher alles völlig klaglos mit.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2004)

Nix gegen Magura und die 800er GripShift! Die hab ich beide auch auf meinem Zaskar drauf! 

So'n Alltagsrad muß halt auch mal sein, fehlt mir noch...


----------



## zaskar76 (29. September 2004)

so-da heute meine kamera angekommen ist ich die räder für den thread aber erst polieren will und die drei fast fertigen baustellen noch schnell fertig machen will hab ich erst mal nur nen paar bilder in meine galerie geschickt - gemecker nehm ich erst entgegen wenn ich sie vollendet hier rein gestellt hab  dann werden die bilder auch am tag in nem schönen hintergrund sein mit besserem licht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. September 2004)

auf den neffen, das schönste und die freundin freue ich mich jetzt schon !
wo hast du denn bloss die ganzen geilen rahmen her - vor allem die eloxierten... ???


----------



## GTdanni (30. September 2004)

Und da wundere ich mich wo die ganzen GT Alu Frames hin sind.  


Nun weiß ich es    

Und dabei such ich noch einen.


----------



## zaskar76 (30. September 2004)

hab noch ein paar daten wegen der fragen bezüglich der baujahre ausstattung etc dabei geschrieben...


----------



## kingmoe (7. Oktober 2004)

Hier nun mein aktueller Bock für alle Fälle. 1994er Zaskar. Der Aufbau erfolgte ohne Retro-Gewissen und wird Klassik-Fans evtl. erschrecken, aber für mich galt: Hauptsache stabil und funktionell  und möglichst viele Teile in silber ;-)
Deshalb bringt der Hobel am Ende auch wieder 11,9 kg auf die Waage, was ich aber bei der Rahmenhöhe (bis Oberkante Sattelrohr 57cm!) und den soliden Teilen völlig in Ordnung finde. Ich bin ja eh kein Rennfahrer

Rahmen: 1994er Zaskar (built 1993), Gabel: Manitou Axel Comp, 70-100mm
Vorbau: Control Tech, Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
Lenker: Litech, Bar Ends: Post Moderne, Griffe: ODI Yeti lock on
Sattel: Vetta TT Transverse Manganese, Klemme: RMB, Stütze: Kalloy
Schaltwerk & Schalthebel: SRAM X.9, Umwerfer: Shimano XT (FD-M739)
Bremse hinten / Hebel: Avid SD7 / Real, vorne noch Avid SD3R / Real
Züge & Hüllen: Shimano & Nervz, silber
Kassette & Kette: Shimano XT & LX
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XTR (M900), KB: Shimano SG-X (46, 36, 26)
Innenlager: Shimano XT, Pedale: VP Semi-Clickies
Laufrad hinten: XTR (M900) / Mavic 217, vorne: XTR (M900) / Mavic 517
Reifen (vorne/hinten): Fast Fred 2.0 & 2.35

Es wird noch geändert: Bremse vorne auch Avid SD7, Hebel hoffentlich irgendwann Avid Ultimate (die alten). Außerdem braucht nach den ersten Fahreindrücken die Gabel etwas härtere Federn. Die Manitou Axel habe ich übrigens ausgesucht (jaja, Stilbruch & schwer, ich weiß), da ich eine silberne Gabel mit Stahlfedern (ich >80 kg) und verstellbarem Federweg mit Travel-Untergrenze von nur 70mm haben wollte. Und recht günstig ist sie ja auch. Die Geo ist bis 80mm echt OK, darüber hinaus nur für Bergab-Fahrten. Bei dem fetten Hinterreifen muss ich mal sehen, ob er sich auf der schmalen Felge gefahrlos fahren lässt. Aber er dämpft soooo gut den bockharten Hinterbau


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich steh auf komplett silber  seid irgendwann mal crossmax&co rausgekommen sind, werde die rader mit steigendem preis auch immer dunkler um den rahmen herum. erinnert mich stark an mein alltagsrad  es ist understatement pur-wenn man neue noch kaufen könnte würde ich auch den aufklebersatz sofort abreißen (ein gewisser deutschlandvertrieb is ja nur mit dem verkauf neuer büchsen beschäftig und mal nen paar hundert aufkleber zu drucken und zig alte fans zufrieden zustellen is unwichtig fürs schlechte image...würd so ne firma ja auch bestimmt ne menge kosten- obwohl wesendlich mehr bringen würde als werbung für mehrere millionen. aus den vielen threads hier hält man sich ja auch immer schön raus ausser wenns um den verkauf neuer produkte geht).


----------



## dantist (11. Oktober 2004)

Mein neustes Projekt -> Zaskar 98 in Acid Blue


----------



## oldman (11. Oktober 2004)

@dantist
lecker, auch haben will....
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (11. Oktober 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neustes Projekt -> Zaskar 98 in Acid Blue



wowh, schön isser in Blau! Glückwunsch...

Morfeus


----------



## dantist (12. Oktober 2004)

@ oldman & morfeus: ja, danke für eure Glückwünsche. Da hatte ich mal wieder mehr Glück als Verstand: Ich suchte ewigs via Ebay und anderen Quellen einen Rahmen, bis ich mal auf die Idee kam, meinen Händler anzufragen, ob er noch ein Auslaufmodell oder eine Occassion hat. Und prompt war dieser Rahmen in seinem Lager noch vorhanden. Und zu einem Preis zu welchem ich einfach nicht wiederstehen konnte... 

Weitere Bilder folgen, wenn der Aufbau etwas fortgeschrittener ist.


----------



## Sirbart25 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wer weiß wie schwer der auf Seite 1 abgebildete blau gelbe Zaskar Race Rahmen wiegt, und welches Baujahr dieser hat. Fahre seit längerem einen in Gr.21. 

Wenn ihr antwortet zeig ich euch mein zaskar.  Dies nur so als Ansporn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (14. Oktober 2004)

musste mal bei kinesis oder schwinn fragen


----------



## mig (14. Oktober 2004)

und hier mein gt fury (falls jemand interesse hat, bitte melden ...)


----------



## GTdanni (14. Oktober 2004)

Schreib doch mal nen paar Einzelheiten zum Fury.


----------



## mig (15. Oktober 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib doch mal nen paar Einzelheiten zum Fury.



hi
also baujahr 96 (seit 3 jahren unbenutzt, da ich nur noch auf meinem trek unterwegs bin)
rahmengrösse 56 
farbe blau
komponenten shimano 105-er gruppe  
tri-aufsatz syntace (kann natürlich auch demontiert werden)
gangschaltgriffe in bremsgriffen integriert
neupreis 2000 euronen

brauchst du sonst noch angaben?


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2004)

Quizfrage: Was haben GT, Cannondale und Bogas gemeinsam ???

Die Antwort gibts hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85085&item=5131959745&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Oktober 2004)

muss sich um nen neues 2005er modell handeln oder?


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2004)

ja denke ich auch !
das schärfste ist wirklich noch die artikelbeschriebung !
ohgottohgottohgott...

das böse C-wort und dann noch bogas - ist das nicht die roseoderso hausmarke ?


----------



## Morfeus (20. Oktober 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> Quizfrage: Was haben GT, Cannondale und Bogas gemeinsam ???
> Die Antwort gibts hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85085&item=5131959745&rd=1



...am elegantesten finde ich das hintere Schutzblech und den Race-Sattel  

Morfeus


----------



## -lupo- (20. Oktober 2004)

Holà;

Hier mein neues 2Rad: Ist wahrscheinlich ein Avalanche, welches in Houston, TX der dortigen Bike Patrol gehörte. ich kann jetzt meine eigene "Pacific Blue"-Serie drehen   (Auch wenn die Trek fuhren)

Das Ding fährt sich echt gut, suche nur noch ein Paar pd-m636 die ich dann weiss umlackieren kann   












Hatte es heute dann endlich zusammengeschraubt! 

Tretlager quietscht, und die Führungsbuchsen der Z1 sind ein wenig ausgeschlagen. Mit "ordentlich" sag fährt sich das bike aber sehr gut, man hat nicht das Gefühl als ob man vorne zu hoch sitzen würde.

Komponenten: 

Vorderrad: WTB Laser beam Felge und GT Nabe
Hinterrad: Alte Crossmax, wohl die ersten?
Schaltung: LX + SRT800 (Nagelneu gekauft!)
Gabel: '98er Z1 BAM
Bremsen: Magura HS33 in weiss
Sattel: Selle Italia Oktavia
Sattelstütze: Pro (Ausm Baumarkt)
Lenker: FSA XC (da musste ich lachen, XC mit der Breite und Erhöhung...  )

Das sollte es sein; 

weitere Bilder in der Gallerie!

Grüsse,
rudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (21. Oktober 2004)

Jaa das Radl is geil lupo...!  da police...   

Machst du da mal nen Bild im Hellen, wenn kein Schlamm dran klebt..?


----------



## -lupo- (22. Oktober 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa das Radl is geil lupo...!  da police...
> 
> Machst du da mal nen Bild im Hellen, wenn kein Schlamm dran klebt..?



Danke!

Jo, werde morgen eins reinstellen; fahre jetzt in 30 min wieder ne Runde, bei dem Wetter muss man einfach biken!  

p.s. erwarte nicht zuviel, man merkt schon dass der Rahmen gebraucht ist, und leider auch auf der Gabel.


----------



## ledsman (24. Oktober 2004)




----------



## LH_DJ (24. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal wieder was zum Ursprung des Themas. Mein Zaskar LE von 96`. Mein Bruder war so nett, es mir zu vermachen und so hab ich jetzt die Freude, täglich darauf zu fahren.


----------



## oldman (24. Oktober 2004)

@lh dj
schoen schlicht, tolles Bike. Hast du auch ein Photo von der rechten Seite?
Und, was fur eine Gabel ist das?
Ach ja, hat dein Bruder noch mehr Zaskars die er jemandem vermachen moechte...  ?
so long,
oldman


----------



## LH_DJ (26. Oktober 2004)

Hier wie gewünscht nochmal die andere Seite. Die Gabel ist eine RS Duke Race 2002, ist in original so iceblue, Luft- Öl, 1550g und macht alles mit, auch bei Fahrergewicht über 80kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (27. Oktober 2004)

SonGoku schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa das Radl is geil lupo...!  da police...
> 
> Machst du da mal nen Bild im Hellen, wenn kein Schlamm dran klebt..?




So, hier noch ein Bild; falls nicht gut, sag's mir! Habe die Gallery auch ein wenig upgedatet.





@LH-DJ: geiles Teil! Habe die Duke in der Farbe noch nie gesehen, schick!


----------



## SonGoku (28. Oktober 2004)

echt styliges Radl...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (2. November 2004)

Mein 94er Zaskar LE post mortem.  

Wollte's wenigstens nochmal zeigen...  

Dieser sehr gute Freund von mir hat mich vor mittlerweile sechs Wochen für wahrscheinlich immer verlassen. 2 Risse: einer im Sattelrohr direkt über'm Innenlager und bis ins Unterrohr hinein, der andere in meinem Herzen. Jetzt hängt er an der Wand.

Ihr braucht mir jetzt nicht mit Garantie- , Kulanz- und Versuchen-kann-man's-doch-mal-postings kommen. Werde nie einen der neueren Rahmen wollen.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/71814/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Hoffe, das mit der Grafik hat geklappt...

David


----------



## gooni11 (2. November 2004)

Moin
Das war gestern ...schöner Herbsttag......AAAACH... SCHÖÖÖÖNNNN wars
 





 [/IMG]


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2004)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 94er Zaskar LE post mortem.
> 
> Wollte's wenigstens nochmal zeigen...



Mein Beileid! So schönes Eloxal nicht mehr fahren zu können, ist mehr als schade! Ist denn eine Reparatur echt unmöglich?!


----------



## versus (2. November 2004)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr braucht mir jetzt nicht mit Garantie- , Kulanz- und Versuchen-kann-man's-doch-mal-postings kommen. Werde nie einen der neueren Rahmen wollen.
> 
> David



ich kanns verstehen - aber ich würde mo´s frage auch stellen wollen - únd wenns nur für die stadt ist...


----------



## versus (2. November 2004)

so mein xcr 1000 ist endlich (fast) fertig !
mit neuer skareb super, fox float r dämpfer, sram rocket shifter / sram neos schaltwerk, mavic crosslink laufrädern, etc. wiegt es knapp über 11,5 kg !

die deore kurbeln kommen noch ab (race face - wenns klappt) und die LX bremsen weichen noch avid sd7 oder hs33...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (2. November 2004)

Naja, das Ding is, dass ich zulange die Ursache fürs Knarzen in allen möglichen Schrauben usw. gesucht habe. Nachdem ich Antrieb und Lager komplett getauscht hatte, fiel mir auf, dass da der Riss war und er auch schon ca. 4cm ins Unterrohr hineingewachsen war. Warum ich das nich eher gesehen habe, is mir mittlerweile mirakulös. Only seeing is believing...

>> Sofortige Demontage und ab an die Wand mit nem schwarzen Band.

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass gewisse Spezis (Onkel Kalle?) das hinkriegen würden, is ja auch direkt an der Schweißnaht, aber dann... 
(Vorher-)Bestimmung? Kosten? Ästhetik? 

Ich hab das Teil über 5 Jahre lang mit meinen immerhin fast hundert Kilos ganz gut getreten. Vielleicht soll es ja Ruhe finden...

*pathosmodus off*

Versuche, mal ein Bils vom Riss zu machen und hier reinzustellen. Danke für die Kondolenz.

David


----------



## SpeedyR (4. November 2004)

Hi leute!

Hab noch n paar finale PICS von meinen LOBO gemacht,oder besser gesagt die "letzten" (neue reifen,bremsmomentabstützun etc.).Wie vielleicht einige scho wissen steht der Rahmen zum verkauf (bikemarkt) +zubehör,siehe sig...























Ich hoffe mein neuer DHler wird sich genauso geil fahren wie der Lobo...

                                               GRuss Rafael


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. November 2004)

ich würds nicht verkaufen, entweder fahren oder ins wohnzimmer übern fernseher damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. November 2004)

der Lobo Hinterbau sieht ja maechtig gut aus....  
behalten, einmotten, in 10 Jahren wiederaufbauen, du wirst sehen, es lohnt sich. 
oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2004)

Ich würd's auch nicht verkaufen. Kriegst ja nicht mehr so viel dafür, wie der Rahmen "eigentlich" wert ist.
Und selten sind die Biester ja auch, gerade nach der vielen Arbeit die drin steckt.

Würd auch sagen, eher in einen Bastelladen gehen, durchsichtige Schnüre kaufen und schön überm TV oder so aufhängen.


----------



## SpeedyR (6. November 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ja klar,aber das ist momentan so ne "Zwickmühle"-häng ich den Lobo bei mia im Zimmer auf,werd ich jedesmal denken,ach warum fährst du den ned???,anderseits Dh fahren iser wiedermal irgendwie zu schade.Bring das beide echt nicht übers Herz  Muss das jetz in der Woche abschliessen-Mein neues Projekt geht auch mächtig ins Geld,weswegn als letzte möglichkeit noch das grosse E bleibt....  

Immerhin werd ich den HOPE Laufradsatz behalten(wird umgebaut auf Steckachse 150mm),-der Freilauf is sooo Porno...  

                                                        Gruss Rafa


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2004)

Ja, aber brauchst das Geld was du für den Rahmen bekommst denn sicher für das neue Projekt?
Ist doch Winter, da hat man Zeit zum Sparen! Weihnachten! 

Ich tippe mal auf einen Erlös von ~800, wenn kein absoluter Liebhaber ein Auge drauf geworfen hat. Das müßt noch drin sein, oder?


----------



## SpeedyR (6. November 2004)

Hab auch so 800-900 euro gedacht,naja abwarten.Sparen tue ich scho klar drauf,aber momentan weiss ich ned wie die Lieferzeit für mein V10 ist,(warte auf Email vom USA Händler),und vor allem was drüben die 40er FOX kostet  .Hoffentlich is der winter lang *ggg*


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2004)

Ja, darauf hoff ich auch  Zumindest was das Geld angeht... will bei meinem Bike auch gern noch ein paar Sachen ändern, da brauch ich noch ein/zwei Schippen Bares zu


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. November 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch so 800-900 euro gedacht,naja abwarten.Sparen tue ich scho klar drauf,aber momentan weiss ich ned wie die Lieferzeit für mein V10 ist,(warte auf Email vom USA Händler),und vor allem was drüben die 40er FOX kostet  .Hoffentlich is der winter lang *ggg*




naja, ich fand den alten hauptrahmen schöner. Wie auch immer, wird sicher cool.


Aber noch eins, GT Bikes kauft man, aber verkauft man nicht. Die sind zu gut zum Weggeben!

Ich würd meins nie hergeben!


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2004)

Eben. Solltest mal meinen Onkel sehen, wie der sich ärgert daß er damals sein Zaskar verkauft hat! Hat eben die meisten Teile für sein LTS Thermo genommen, aber eben auch den Rahmen verkauft... jetzt ärgert er sich maßlos drüber!
Mein 20" Zaskar steht auch noch bei mir, wird bald mal aufbereitet und dann aufgehangen! Da käm ich auch nie auf die Idee, den zu verkaufen.


----------



## Deusmagnus (12. November 2004)

Meinnnnnnnnnns!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (13. November 2004)

Da ihr ja alle ständig bei Ebay unterwegs seid und nach schicken GTs Ausschau haltet, könntet ihr mal Ausschau nach meinem Baby halten? Seit gestern nicht mehr in meinem Beaitz 






cheers, nils


----------



## Morfeus (13. November 2004)

Nils, ist das gestohlen worden? Wenn ja dann mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf "Zaskar SS gestohlen!" dann lesen das mehr Leute. Wie und wo ist das gute Stück denn abhanden gekommen, diese Info könnte auch helfen...

Tut mir sehr leid für Dich!

Morfeus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. November 2004)

Deusmagnus schrieb:
			
		

> Meinnnnnnnnnns!!!




so ein Vuelta LRS passt technisch nicht in den Rest hinein. bitte nimm einen guten LRS, wenns nur ums anders ausschauen geht empfehle ich Mavic Crossmax/Crossroc aber nicht diese widerborstigen Vuelta Teile!

ansonsten ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Iceman (13. November 2004)

Na, dann will ich das auch mal versuchen:
Hier ist mein GT XCR 5000, heute heissen die Teile ja i-drive.....   

Mittlerweile ist es "ein wenig" abgeändert....


----------



## versus (13. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Vuelta LRS passt technisch nicht in den Rest hinein. bitte nimm einen guten LRS, wenns nur ums anders ausschauen geht empfehle ich Mavic Crossmax/Crossroc aber nicht diese widerborstigen Vuelta Teile!
> 
> ansonsten ein sehr schönes Rad!



ich bin bei dieser art von laufrädern (steht halt manchmal statt vuelta irgendwas anderes drauf, drin und dran ist aber wohl immer das selbe) auch immer gespalten:
einerseits finde ich die optik schon ganz nett, andererseits wiegen die dinger fast 2,5 kg, passen tatsächlich nicht an ein rad dieser generation und haben immer so einen leichte baumarkt-beigeschmack.
den tipp mit crossmax finde ich allerdings wenig hilfreich, denn zwischen vuelta und crossmax liegen so etwa 500 euronen...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. November 2004)

gibt auch crossrocs, die schaun auch ein wenig anders aus (20 speichen, vorn radial), die kosten 180, sind UST, wiegen ca. 1800 Gramm, fahr ich selber und bin zufrieden. und ich fahr nicht nur XC.

P.S. ich muss mal ein paar akutelle pics von meinem XCR 2000 machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. November 2004)

Heute fertig geworden......

GT Xizang 1995
RS SID Team 04
Ritchey WCS
Flite Transalp (die schmale Feile aus den 90ern)
Magura HS33
XT 04
Sachs New Success Schaltwerk - das mit der ultraharten Feder

Auch wieder nix mit Leichtbau (Magura, Laufräder), knapp über 10kg
Aber schön sprintschnell, nicht wie mein ID XC.
Bilder vom Fotohandy, sorry.


----------



## Morfeus (14. November 2004)

@cleiende

NEID!   

Morfeus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. November 2004)

sehr geil!


----------



## Customizer (18. November 2004)

Moin! Hier mal mein 97er GT STS...  

ein paar Fakts:
-> schwarz eloxierter Hinterbau
-> Scheibenbremsaufnahme am Ausfallende über Kleben und doppeltes Hohlnieten angebaut
-> Hinterbau komplett mit 2-reihigen Schrägkugellagern gelagert, habe dafür die Lagersitze nachgefräst, am Hauptrahmen über durchgehende Hohlachsen mit Übermaßpassung und Loctide Welle/Nabe
-> an den Hauptbelastungspunkten wie Übergang Unterrohr/Steuerrohr und Übergang Sitzrohr/Tretlagermuffe habe ich per Schlauchblasverfahren was reinlaminiert, sonst wäre der Bock wegen Bruchgefahr wahrscheinlich schon in den ewigen Jagdgründen...  
-> neue Trunion-Aufnahme für nen Fox Float gedreht und gefräst...war echt ne Schweine-Arbeit
-> leicht getuntes Sachs Plasma Schaltwerk (150g komplett) mit Carbon-Käfig, hab ich mal komplett neu ausgebüchst und mit neuen Lagerbolzen versehen...die Lagerbozen schlackern aber schon wieder im zu weichen Alu 
-> gewichtsmäßig liegt das Bike so bei etwa 10,7kg

Ich hoffe mal das Ding tuts nochn Weilchen...  

Jens


----------



## Morfeus (18. November 2004)

interessant. Ich bewundere Deine Fähigkeiten selbst Teile zu drehen!

Aber: wie um Gottes Willen fährt man denn damit, mit der Sattelüberhöhung und dann noch Doppelbrücke?

Kannste mal größere Fotos in Deine Galerie stellen?

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2004)

Customizer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich hoffe mal das Ding tuts nochn Weilchen...
> 
> Jens


Das hoffe ich aber auch! Da hast du deinem Nick ja alle Ehre gemacht, Respekt


----------



## zaskar76 (18. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: wie um Gottes Willen fährt man denn damit, mit der Sattelüberhöhung und dann noch Doppelbrücke?
> 
> Morfeus



warum, mit dem 15-20cm angehobenen hinterrad sieht der lenkwinkel doch recht fahrbar aus?   aber hut ab vor den eigenleistungen, mein größtes kunstwerk war mal nen schaltauge aus ner aluplatte nachzufeilen und zu sägen (stichwort epple serviceleistungen ). durch die doppelbrücke und gabelgeometrie solltest du aber stark hoffen, da der rahmen so wirklich sehr starken belastungen ausgesetzt ist was gerade dieses wunderschönen modell sehr schnell übel nimmt...


----------



## ow1 (19. November 2004)

Customizer schrieb:
			
		

> -> gewichtsmäßig liegt das Bike so bei etwa 10,7kg



10,7 kg??? trotz Doppelbrückengabel und Scheibenbremse? Hast du Helium in den Rahmen geblasen?  
Oder ist das die kleinste Rahmengrösse?

Aber ansonsten sieht das Teil sackstark aus


----------



## Customizer (19. November 2004)

Servus ow1,

hier mal die Teileliste  

Teileliste:      GT STS		
Teil:	         Bezeichnung ,	                                  Gewicht [g]
Rahmen:	 97er GT STS 19",	                                  2600g
Dämpfer:	 Fox Float incl Trunion-Aufnahme,	         255g
Gabel:	          Acros Mamba, incl. Steuersatz,Vorbau,	1850g
Lenker: 	 Race Face Air Alloy Straight Bar,	         150g
Hörnchen:	 Tune,	                                                   62g
Sütze:	          Heylight Carbon,	                                  190g
Sattel:          SLR Carbonio,	                                  130g
Laufradsatz:	 Tune Disc (King/Kong/X-317/CX-Ray),	1500g
Reifen:	         2 Maxxis Flyweight,	                          660g
Schläuche:	 2 Michelin Latex,	                                  250g
Schnellspanner:	Heylight,	                                  55g
Kassette:	  Shimano XT 11-28, 8-fach,	                 252g
Schalthebel:	  Sachs Powergrip Extreme,	                 142g
Umwerfer:	  Shimano XTR,	                                  105g
Schaltwerk:	  Sachs Plasma, getuned	,                          150g
Kette:	          Rohloff,	                                           298g
Bremsen:	  Formula B4, HR140mm, VR 180mm,	         750g
Schaltzüge:	  Nokon,	                                           50g
kleines Kettenblatt:	  22er FSA,	                                   25g
mittleres Kettenblatt:	32er Race Face,	                  50g
großes Kettenblatt:	   46er TA Specialites,	                  80g
Kettenblattschauben:	Alu,	                                   14g
Kurbeln:        	Race Face Turbine, 22-32-46,	          436g
Tretlager:	   FSA ISIS Titan, 113mm,	                  170g
Kurbelschrauben:	FSA Alu,	                                   20g
Lenkergriffe:	   VOTEC,	                                           20g
Pedale:	   Ritchey WCS Titan,	                          308g
Computer:	   Ciclomaster CM 414,	                          80g
macht dann nach Adam Riese =>                                 10652g


----------



## ow1 (19. November 2004)

Respekt!!!  
Tja, hat dich sicher nur ein Trinkgeld gekostet aber so ein edler Rahmen hat ja auch nur die edelsten Teile verdient. Hoffe, du hast lange Freude an deinem GT  
gruss ow1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customizer (19. November 2004)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, hat dich sicher nur ein Trinkgeld gekostet



och, hÃ¤lt sich in Grenzen....ebay sei Dank  

den STS-Rahmen konnte ich irgendwann mal gÃ¼nstig gebraucht kaufen...kÃ¶nnte mir nicht vorstellen fÃ¼r nen Rahmen Ã¼ber 2000,-â¬ hinzublÃ¤ttern, da muss man schon nen Schuss haben


----------



## GTdanni (19. November 2004)

Super Rad, kann ich nicht anders sagen. (hab ja das Gleiche  )

Aber die 10,7kg glaub ich erst wenn ich es gewogen hab   
Ne mal im Ernst, ich hab meins auf 12,995Kg gebracht. 
Klar hab ich noch viel Potenzial aber ob das fast 2,3 Kilo sein sollen?
Oder wiegt mein 20" Rahmen so viel? 

Aber erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Klasse Rad.

Cu Danni


P.S. Am Montag bau ich meinen neuen XTR Werfer ans STS.....träum.....


----------



## versus (19. November 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> durch die doppelbrücke und gabelgeometrie solltest du aber stark hoffen, da der rahmen so wirklich sehr starken belastungen ausgesetzt ist was gerade dieses wunderschönen modell sehr schnell übel nimmt...


zunächst mal glückwunsch zu dem rad - das wäre doch mal wirklich was für das "bike" leserrad des monats !!!

zum thema rahmenbruch durch doppelbrücke: ich hatte mal sowohl bei votec, als auch bei epple telefonisch nachgefragt, ob tatsächlich höhere belastungen im steuerrohr durch doppelbrückengabeln (in meinem fall eben eine votec gs 4 air) entstehen. 
beide haben das ausdrücklich verneint ! 
votec hat keinerlei beschränkungen bezüglich der kompatibilität zu rahmen anderer hersteller. 
auch epple sagte mir, dass es ausser dem flacheren lenkwinkel ( durch die von haus aus grössere aufbauhöhe ) keine probleme mit doppelbrückengabeln in gt-rahmen gibt.

ich habe es wegen des lenkwinkels nicht gemacht und stattdessen eine 80mm skareb super in mein xcr 1000 verbaut - kann ich nebenbei erwähnt nur empfehlen...


----------



## Radical_53 (19. November 2004)

@customizer: Sehr schickes Rad, mein Respekt!   Hast das Gewicht auch mal nachgewogen?
Ich kam bei meinem STS mit z.T. einzeln gewogenen Teilen und errechnet auf über 1 Kilo weniger, als mir die Waage hernach angezeigt hat!
Auch bei meinem aktuellen Projekt ist die Waage wieder ein gutes Stück höher, als das errechnete Gewicht!

Und: Bei den Teilen kannst noch ca. 200g rausholen, oder?


----------



## Fahrrad (19. November 2004)

ein schmuckstück was du da hergestellt hast!


----------



## zaskar76 (19. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> auch epple sagte mir, dass es ausser dem flacheren lenkwinkel ( durch die von haus aus grössere aufbauhöhe ) keine probleme mit doppelbrückengabeln in gt-rahmen gibt.
> 
> ich habe es wegen des lenkwinkels nicht gemacht...



den lenkwinkel habe ich hauptsächlich gemeint und genau dadurch wird die belastung der doppelbrücke um ein VIELFACHES erhöht(es lässt sich nicht so genau erkennen durch das stark angehobene hinterrad, aber für mich sieht der lenkwinkel SEHR weit unter 70° aus)- zur aussage von epple zu ALTEN rahmen halte ich mich geschlossen bevor der fred wieder zugemacht wird  ... oder was kriegt er wenn der rahmen trotz aussage weg bricht???


----------



## versus (20. November 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> den lenkwinkel habe ich hauptsächlich gemeint und genau dadurch wird die belastung der doppelbrücke um ein VIELFACHES erhöht(es lässt sich nicht so genau erkennen durch das stark angehobene hinterrad, aber für mich sieht der lenkwinkel SEHR weit unter 70° aus)- zur aussage von epple zu ALTEN rahmen halte ich mich geschlossen bevor der fred wieder zugemacht wird  ... oder was kriegt er wenn der rahmen trotz aussage weg bricht???


verschwörungstheoretisch sehr interessant !!!  
was er kriegt? nen aktuellen prospekt zugeschickt !


----------



## schoenw (20. November 2004)

GT Karakoram, rot gelb. BJ 1993 mit neuen Fädern, lx 9fach, flite, sram carbon leavers, zoom vorbau, roox sattelstütze und xt v-brakes. Das Ding fährt so mit mir jeden Tag zur Arbeit und wartet dort auf mich. Wien ist ja doch noch ein sicheres Pflaster.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

GT XCR 2000, meine aktuellste Edition.
Kabelbinder kommen noch ab, nächstes jahr wird sich einiges ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (20. November 2004)

@helmchen

Respekt, sieht richtig gut aus!!
Aber, du kannst ruhig 10cm an der Sattelstuetze kuerzen - sparst 25g Gewicht    und dein Daempfer fuehlt sich auch gleich viel besser.

Ansonsten - das baby gefaellt mir - you know what I mean...   .
oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (20. November 2004)

@helmchen: Sehr schickes Radl!   Hab mein Cove übrigens auch endlich mal fertig bekommen!  Grad heut...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

danke für die blumen 
Radical, aktualisiere mal deine Webseite, ich will Komplettbilder sehen.
Oldman, ich liebe es auch  

Was meinst du wie weit ich die Stütze kürzen kann? 10cm wären sicher zu viel, sie guckt nach unten nur ca. 6cm raus.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. November 2004)

Hab ich doch! F5 rulez! Und eben noch welche in die Gallerie gestellt! 

Fehlen jetzt halt nur noch "Peanuts", fahren kann ich so schon  Hoffentlich schneit sich's heut nacht richtig gescheit ein, daß ich morgen mal fahren kann...


----------



## oldman (20. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du wie weit ich die Stütze kürzen kann? 10cm wären sicher zu viel, sie guckt nach unten nur ca. 6cm raus.



na, mach doch einfach den 6 cm Stummel weg, der unten rausschaut, sieht auch besser aus.
Ich hatte meine Stuetze immer buendig oberste Kante Sattelrohr-Unterseite (hmm, umstaendlich ausgedrueckt...), soll heissen, die Stuetze war unten nicht zu sehen.

IMHO - es sieht immer besser aus, wenn die Stuetze nicht unten rausschaut.

so long
oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

wird gesägt sobald ichs aus dem winterschlaf erwecke, jetzt darf lucy erstmal durchschlafen, in der warmen beheizten kammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (20. November 2004)

Winterschlaf? Deine Lucy hat's ja gut 

Ne ne, so lang kann ich net warten. Der Bock muß im Schnee gefahren werden, das liiiiiiiebe ich!


----------



## oldman (20. November 2004)

so, endlich ist mein 92er Zaskar fertig.
Wie schon mal erwaehnt, ist mir Rahmen zu schade fuer's Gelaende, also habe ich beschlossen, daraus einen RR-Schrecken zu basteln.

Morgen geh ich "beinrasierte" Carbonfutzis scheuchen   .

so long
oldman


----------



## skyline (21. November 2004)

Sehr dynamisches Rad, find ich klasse ist nämlich elegant dazu


----------



## zaskar76 (21. November 2004)

hmmmm... an den street-zaskars bekomme ich auch immer mehr gefallen - was fährst du denn für reifen oldman? und was ist zu empfehlen - hatte mit nem tomslick 1,0 geliebäugelt


----------



## oldman (21. November 2004)

genau, das sind Tom Slicks in Drahtversion. Dauert eine Weile, bis die auf den Felgen sind.
Zum Fahrverhalten - naja, die ersten 10km waren wacklig, ist schliesslich was anderes als 2.1 oder 2.35... und die Kurven nimmt man auch anders.

Insgesamt, bis auf die Kurbeln, die in der Kurve den Boden touchieren (ist halt MTB Geometrie), ein Wahnsinn.
Gleich geht's raus, die Sonne scheint...
oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (21. November 2004)

Die hatt ich bei meinem auch mal drauf  Auf den breiten Felgen lief das irgendwie "witzig"; auf der Straße ne feine Sache.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> so, endlich ist mein 92er Zaskar fertig.
> Wie schon mal erwaehnt, ist mir Rahmen zu schade fuer's Gelaende, also habe ich beschlossen, daraus einen RR-Schrecken zu basteln.
> 
> Morgen geh ich "beinrasierte" Carbonfutzis scheuchen   .
> ...




einfach nur geil! 

da bekommt man schon vom angucken angst...
(aber der effekt nen schmalspurrennradler mit fully und fetten reifen zu plätten ist noch schöner)


----------



## Morfeus (21. November 2004)

@oldman

Superschönes Zaskar, Klasse! Gefällt mir richtig gut.

Kannste bitte mal Bilder bei Tageslicht machen, damit man es sich richtig auf der Zunge zergehen lassen kann?

Morfeus


----------



## oldman (21. November 2004)

yeah, Tageslichtbilder werden noch gemacht!
oldman


----------



## cleiende (21. November 2004)

@oldman

Respekt. Fahre mein Zaskar so ähnlich (Mr Crud hütet vorne und hinten, plus Sigma leuchtet mir heim) zur Arbeit. Mit 48/11 wird so mancher Rennradler zur leichten Beute.
Die Tom Slick sind saugut und sehr verschleißarm. Dein Erlebnis - wenn die Reifen neu waren - auf den ersten 10km kann auch das Abfahren der obersten, weichen Schicht, gewesen sein. War bei mir jedesmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (29. November 2004)

mein 96er Zaskar wurde inzwischen etwas umfunktioniert 







ihr könnte wieder über mein Zaskar herziehen   wie schon etwa 3 seiten vorher


----------



## dantist (29. November 2004)

Also mir gefällts    (besser als vorher   )


----------



## oldman (29. November 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> mein 96er Zaskar wurde inzwischen etwas umfunktioniert
> 
> ihr könnte wieder über mein Zaskar herziehen   wie schon etwa 3 seiten vorher



hmmm, schnuckelig, dieses Blau - haben will

sag mal, diese Sattelposition sieht ja sehr nach "von-erhoehten-Hindernissen-runterdroppen"... sag bloss du tust dem Teil sowas an?


 oldman


----------



## Fahrrad (29. November 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, schnuckelig, dieses Blau - haben will
> 
> sag mal, diese Sattelposition sieht ja sehr nach "von-erhoehten-Hindernissen-runterdroppen"... sag bloss du tust dem Teil sowas an?
> 
> ...




das muss es doch aushalten =)=)=)


----------



## blaubaer (29. November 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, diese Sattelposition sieht ja sehr nach "von-erhoehten-Hindernissen-runterdroppen"... sag bloss du tust dem Teil sowas an?
> 
> 
> oldman




ne ne 

zum droppen hab ich andere bikes 

die sattelposition ist nur so, weil bei so tiefem sattel in der waagrechten ein normales draufsitzen fast nicht möglich ist


----------



## Morfeus (29. November 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> die sattelposition ist nur so, weil bei so tiefem sattel in der waagrechten ein normales draufsitzen fast nicht möglich ist



Du hast schon Nachwuchs?   

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2004)

@ oldman: Ist ein schönes Bike geworden! Und die U-Brake-Sockel hast du ja mit den Maguras bestens ausgetrickst. Musstest du an den Adaptern feilen?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## oldman (30. November 2004)

@kingmoe
ja, das war eine grenzwertige Feilaktion, bin noch nicht zufrieden, da muss noch ein bissl was weg.
Jetzt muss ich noch die 0815 Gabel gegen eine schoene alte Pace RC30 (liegt noch im Geraete-Schuppen) tauschen, dann geb ich Ruhe.
Hab den Kore Vorbau und den blauen USE Lenker dran   , musste aber (Frevel) die Shimhaelften in der Mitte durchsaegen, damit ich sie jeweils von der Seite in die Klemmung schieben kann, fuer Strasse sollte das reichen.
oldman


----------



## ow1 (11. Dezember 2004)

Und hier ist meins:
















Das LTS TEAM befindet sich noch fast im Orginal Zustand von 1995. Nur die Laufräder habe ich durch einen DT Onyx Radsatz ersetzt. Ebenfalls ist der Lenker neu. Die Gleitlager wurden auch schon einmal erneuert. Die untere Kettenstrebe hat auch nur zwei Jahre gehalten. Aber ansonsten ist es wohl jetzt noch eines der besten Fullys. Absolut wippfrei und bei 18" überhaupt kein Pedalrückschlag. Auch die 95er XTR ist unkaputtbar  
Leider brauche ich das Bike nur noch selten und wenn, dann nur auf der Strasse. Ich weiss, dass man sein GT im Prinzip nicht verscherbeln soll, aber wenn jemand Intersse hat, dann einfach ein pm an mich. Aber ich verkaufe das Bike nur komplett!!!
Gruss ow1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (12. Dezember 2004)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut wippfrei und bei 18" überhaupt kein Pedalrückschlag. Gruss ow1



sehr schönes rad, aber 18" glaube ich nicht so wirklich?????? sieht doch ganz stark nach 16" aus...


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Dezember 2004)

Jo, 18" müßte definitiv größer sein. Sind zumindest alle 18er die ich so kenne...


----------



## cry.out (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ist 16"

<=16", Drehpunkt über dem Oberrohr
>=18",  "            unter  "        "



cu, cry.out


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2004)

bei dem GT gerät das Blut doch mal richtig in Wallung


----------



## ow1 (12. Dezember 2004)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ist 16"
> 
> <=16", Drehpunkt über dem Oberrohr
> ...



Seit ihr euch da sicher? 

Ich bin doch nicht die letzten zehn Jahre mit einem Kinderbike in der Grösse 16" rumgedonnert  
Ich habe das Bike damals als 18" gekauft. Bei meiner grösse von 1.80 m müsste ich bei einem 16" ja mit den Knien treten oder die Sattelstütze müsste fast 1 Meter lang sein  ...
Ich weiss schon, dass sich der obere Drehpunkt bei den grösseren Rahmen unterhalb des Oberrohrs befindet aber das erst ab der Grösse 20". Es gab 1995 die grössen 16", 18" und 20". Also ein 16" Rahmen wäre für mich definitiv zu klein gewesen. Das LTS ist aus der allerersten Serie. Also noch nicht V-Brake tauglich. Die nachfolgenden Modelle sind vermutlich anders konstruiert worden. Ich bin also 100% überzeugt, dass ich einen 18" Rahmen habe. Sorry


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Dezember 2004)

is denn nirgendwo ne 16 oder 18 im rahmen eingeschlagen? wenn`s wirklich 18" ist währe ich echt überrascht   hab mich aber mit fullys noch nicht so wirklich viel beschäftigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (13. Dezember 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> is denn nirgendwo ne 16 oder 18 im rahmen eingeschlagen? wenn`s wirklich 18" ist währe ich echt überrascht   hab mich aber mit fullys noch nicht so wirklich viel beschäftigt...




Ja da wär ich auch überrascht, wenn ich all die Jahre mit einem zu kleinen Bike durch die Wälder gerauscht wäre  

Geh gleich heut Abend nachschauen ob ich was am Rahmen finde, das auf die Grösse hinweist...

bis bald


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2004)

oh je - ich nun wieder:

ein offensichtlich cooles rad, ABER gekröpfter dh lenker mit barends...    

bin mir dabei durchaus bewusst, dass es kein wirkliche schlagkräftiges  argument gibt, warum man das nicht tun sollte !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Dezember 2004)

naja, bei nem GT von der Klasse sieht sogar das gut aus.


----------



## ow1 (13. Dezember 2004)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da wär ich auch überrascht, wenn ich all die Jahre mit einem zu kleinen Bike durch die Wälder gerauscht wäre
> 
> Geh gleich heut Abend nachschauen ob ich was am Rahmen finde, das auf die Grösse hinweist...
> 
> bis bald





Jungs ich bin platt    Ich habe wirklich ein 16" Bike...

Weiss jetzt gar nicht, was ich sagen soll...


----------



## ow1 (13. Dezember 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> oh je - ich nun wieder:
> 
> ein offensichtlich cooles rad, ABER gekröpfter dh lenker mit barends...
> 
> bin mir dabei durchaus bewusst, dass es kein wirkliche schlagkräftiges  argument gibt, warum man das nicht tun sollte !




Tja, versus

Ich kann ja sagen, dass ich dem orginal Bontrager TiTec Lenker nicht ganz trauen wollte... nein, nein. Da ich Probleme mit meinem Nacken habe, musste ich meine Sitzposition etwas entschärfen. Vor meiner Haustüre beginnen die Trails meistens mit einem langen Anstieg und dann bin ich froh, wenn ich mal die Griffpositionen wechseln kann. Aber du hast schon recht, für das Auge sieht das ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Für alle Fälle habe ich ja noch den orginal Lenker.


----------



## gooni11 (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin
Hab mir gedacht ich zeig es euch noch mal... 





  [/IMG]


----------



## Morfeus (16. Dezember 2004)

So, mein LTS-2 ist jetzt auch erst mal fertig, wollte es Euch dann auch nicht vorenthalten.

Die Frage der Gabel war ja ne schwere Geburt, hab mich aber dann doch für die seltene rote Mag 21 entschieden. Ansonsten ist dran was ich noch so rumliegen hatte: GT Lenker, XT Bremshebel, Gripshift X-Ray, rote WTB Griffe, Avid Arch Rival V-Brakes, Syncros Stütze, XT Kurbelgarnitur, Suntour XC Pro Umwerfer, STX Schaltwerk mit blauem Tune Tuning Satz, XTR Ritzel, Ritchey Advantage Felgen, DX Naben...

Vorbau und Sattel sind nix, das weiß ich. Ist auch alles die erste Ausbaustufe, Verbesserungen sind geplant.

Morfeus


----------



## kathoz (21. Dezember 2004)

so mein LTS ist auch endlich fertig geworden   
muss ich natürlich auch zeigen


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Dezember 2004)

Sehr schick! Paß bloß gut drauf auf!


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2004)

@ kathoz

aaahhhhhhh..!!! das ist ja seit langem das geilste rad im fred !!!
rahmen (-grösse), ausstattung (schlicht, aber effizient) und farbgebung (ja - ich liebe rot eloxierte teile     )

glückwunsch zu dem rad - meines vollumfänglichen neids kannst du dir sicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (21. Dezember 2004)

kathoz schrieb:
			
		

> so mein LTS ist auch endlich fertig geworden
> muss ich natürlich auch zeigen



Sehr schön, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut   

(hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich unbedingt ein Thermoplast will   ?)

Morfeus


----------



## ow1 (21. Dezember 2004)

kathoz schrieb:
			
		

> so mein LTS ist auch endlich fertig geworden
> muss ich natürlich auch zeigen


Wirklich vom feinsten, dein Bike   Aber gespannt warte ich auf ein paar Fotos von deinem Xizang


----------



## kathoz (22. Dezember 2004)

@ all danke für die blumen   , kann die glückwünsche aber nur zurück geben da ich hier im thread immer wieder fette räder erblicke die einem das wasser im mund zusammen laufen lassen   


bilder vom xizang werden wohl noch einige tage dauern da ich es schon gerne hm ich sach ma perfekt aufbauen würde (optik,gewicht) aber das wird wohl leider nich soo günstig also heißt es erstmal sparen


----------



## Dirt-Joe (23. Dezember 2004)

von einem guten bekannten


----------



## oldman (23. Dezember 2004)

lecker!!!!
oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

Lucy is back  :
Sattel wird auf jeden fall noch getauscht - Lenkerendstopfen auch


----------



## versus (25. Dezember 2004)

@lord helmchen

sehr schön - BB !
hast du die crossroc laufräder schon so lange, dass du ne wertung abgeben kannst ?
weisst du das genaue gewicht ?
hätte für mein xcr auch gerne ein paar cross -rocs, oder -links (gerne auch -max, aber wer soll das bezahlen?) ...

merry x-mas !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2004)

danke für die Blumen!

zu den Crossrocs:
bist du schwer, solltest du es lassen.
Gewicht:
ohne Schnellspanner 1750g, müsst ich aber nochmal nachwiegen wenn du willst.

Steifigkeit:
da vorne radial brontal steif, da geht nix putt.
Hinten pünktlich alle 1000km eine kleiner schlag drin, aber immer schnell rauszentreirt. Mavic hat von haus aus zu hinten viel zu wing speichenspannung drauf, sollte man erhöhen.

UST hält und man muss weniger nachpumpen als mit nem schlauch, ich weis nicht wie manche ihre USTs montieren, aber mit Reifenheber montiert halten die Fabelhaft ihre luft 

also falls du net mehr als 80kg hast - klare Empfehlung!


----------



## versus (25. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die Blumen!
> 
> also falls du net mehr als 80kg hast - klare Empfehlung!



hmmm... shit und wenn doch ???   
und gerade jetzt an weihnachten ne diät anfangen geht ja eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2004)

dann lass es lieber und nimm die eintönige X3.1 Felge / XT Nabe Kombination für die undünnen unserer Zeit 

Offiziell sind sie von Mavic bi s 85kg ohne bike genehmigt und ich fahre auch recht unsauber. Ein Versuch isses wert, allerdings mir 179 Euro kein billiger!


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Dezember 2004)

@versus: Das Problem hab ich auch, weshalb ich nie hyperleichte Felgen kaufen würde.

Will mir gern einen neuen LRS aufbauen mit den NoTubes Felgen die neu vorgestellt wurden, sind halt für FR gedacht aber dafür eben sehr sehr leicht! Mit mehr als 90kg fahr ich halt keine 400g Felgen, da kann ich mich ja gleich ins Gebüsch werfen!


----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2004)

moin,

hab' jetzt mal 'ne verchromte Pace RC 30 an das Bike geworfen. Die Gabel lag hier noch gaaaanz zufaellig rum   ...
Jetzt muss nur noch was mit der Kurbel passieren (ist in Arbeit) und dann geht's wieder auf die Gasse, natuerlich vorausgesetzt es hat keinen Schnee.
oldman


ach ja, hab dieser Tage mal endlich ein paar Bilder in die Galerie geladen.


----------



## KONI-DU (29. Dezember 2004)

@oldman

sieht verdammt schnell aus   

Ist das ein 48er Kettenblatt vorne ????


----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2004)

yes, 48er. allerdings ist die Kurbel ziemlich bäh, muss weg.
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

wo ich mal wieder den hintern tollen schaltzug bei oldman sehe - helfen diese umlenkrollen von avid u.s.w. mit diesem 90° knick vielleicht dagegen? anstrapsen is ja nich so der hit und den schnellspanner "verkehrt rum" is zu fummelig auf die dauer und sieht mutant aus(genauso wie oldmans schnellspanner vorne   - aber wir sind ja nicht im fertigmacher   )... mir gehts auf jeden fall auf die nerven wenn der schaltzug immer so zur seite absteht  was für kurbeln willste denn dran machen? mit der schmalen gabel und den reifen währ bestimmt was filigranes sehr schön anzugucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2004)

ooops, sieht ja kriminell aus der Schaltzug....
War halt kalt und ich in Eile. Muss dann halt die Tage mal was besseres produzieren.

An dem Bike sind Nokons dran und der Zug bleibt eigentlich so "stehen", wie man in biegt, d.h. der steht normalerweise nicht ab.
Von diesen Avid Dingern halte ich persoenlich nicht viel.

Zur Kurbel: es wird eine aeltere Cook, allerdings ist sie im Moment verkratzt und hat noch eine ganz grelle "purple" Eloxalschicht. Ich bin noch am Gruebeln, weiss nicht wie's weitergehen soll. Das Elox muss auf jeden Fall weg (also, hat jetzt nix mit der Farbe zu tun). 
Tips zum Thema Eloxalschicht entfernen nehme ich gerne an (im Classicforum lief neulich ein thread, allerdings irgendwie ohne Ergebnis).
so long 
oldman
(kruzifix, wie kann ich nur den Schaltzug so stehen lassen!!!!!!)


----------



## GTdanni (29. Dezember 2004)

Zum Eloxalschicht abmachen geb ich dir den Tip mal das Zeug zu kochen. (Nudeltopf der Frau nehmen.) 
Hat bei mir einige male funktioniert, manchmal allerdings auch nicht, aber du hast ja nichts zu verlieren.
Einiges an Eloxierung/Beschichtung geht schon im Geschirrspüler ab, musste ich auch schon feststellen.

Cu Danni


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

bei einigen meiner zaskars geht der zug immer wieder so blöde an die seite... auch mit den nokons die ich an einem rad habe. aber an dem rad mit den nokons ist sowieso ALLES ein krampf. customkram ist halt wirklich nur für die eisdiele zum zeigen weil man einfach nicht weiter damit kommt...  obs nun auch an den zügen liegt oder an der gesamtkomposition weiss ich nicht, auf jeden fall muss ich alles ständig nachstellen was an den nokons an brems und schaltkram dran hängt


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub doch das du in letzter zeit was gegen purple hast


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2004)

oldman die alte pace ist ein pralles gerät!


----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> bei einigen meiner zaskars geht der zug immer wieder so blöde an die seite... auch mit den nokons die ich an einem rad habe. aber an dem rad mit den nokons ist sowieso ALLES ein krampf. customkram ist halt wirklich nur für die eisdiele zum zeigen weil man einfach nicht weiter damit kommt...  obs nun auch an den zügen liegt oder an der gesamtkomposition weiss ich nicht, auf jeden fall muss ich alles ständig nachstellen was an den nokons an brems und schaltkram dran hängt




wenn du mal das Schaltwerk weggeben moechtest... ich melde mich freiwillig   , dann stell ich gleich auf rot-eloxiert um, versprochen.
So ein Precision Billet braeuchte ich auch noch (nachdenk...)
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

is aber rastafarben und nur der umwerfer ist rot - und ich brauch es ja halt um zum bier und zum eis zu fahren     falls die nokons mit anderen komponenten gut funktionieren - oder sagen wir GANZ ohne einschränkungen gib mir noch mal bescheid... die gibbt nämlich wieder in rot wie ich im www sichten musste   und würden sich dadurch geradezu anbieten für mein rot-blau projekt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2004)

Paul Schaltwerke sind schon klasse 
(bild ist nicht von mir!)


----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2004)

@lord H:
solche Bilder im Internet zu zeigen ist schlichtweg gemein, jetzt sind bei mir wieder Welten zusammengestuerzt...  

ich werde aber trotzdem Auschau halten nach sowas!!! (frei nach Grisu, der kleine Drache)


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab auch eins an meinem Zaskar 

Und mein Onkel eins an seinem LTS Thermo... (gab's damals im Zweierpack günstiger).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2004)

dieses bild soll euch sagen dass ihr nur powerglides mit fräslogo kaufen sollt, denn da kann das nicht passieren da der ominöse haken am schaltwerk nicht vorhanden ist.

Denn sonst gehts beim schalten u.U. peng!


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Dezember 2004)

JETZT hab ich erst entdeckt, daß das Ding kaputt ist


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Dezember 2004)

hier mein marathon erprobter und gestresster Hobel !

wegen Gabeltausch ist der Vorbau/Federgabelbereich nicht so superschön ! Bike ist im Moment eh zerlegt um ihn für 2005 neu aufzubauen.Vielleicht auch mit Sram/Disc brake hinten wie das Team-BMC das ich im Rennen fahren "darf".







ist mein 4. GT : Rahmen auf Kulanz für Nr.3 bekommen !!!

vorher:Nr.1 Zaskar 16" ball burnished (zu klein verkauft)Nr.2 STS Thermoplast 19"(verkauft,warum weiß ich heute nicht mehr - geistige Umnachtung/Geldprobleme ???)
Nr.3 Zaskar LE 18" ball burnished (Rahmen an oberer Schweißnaht gerisssen ! ja das gibts)

joe


----------



## oldman (30. Dezember 2004)

@bikehumanumest
lecker, besonders in der Farbe! 
Stoss dich nicht am Spacertuermchen... du willst die Gabel irgendwann mit ungekuerztem Schaft verkaufen?   
Tolles Geraet!
oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Dezember 2004)

HIER,NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE;MEIN SCHMUCKSTÜCK.   





PS: suche rote roox kurbeln und ein paar easton cully pedalen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2004)

bitte vorn wie hinten die gleichen bremsen und die spacer unterm vorbau bitte weg!

dann isses wunderschön!


----------



## cleiende (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich dachte ich zeig Euch das nochmal....






und den "Vater" davon...
[/IMG]http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/86160/sort/7/cat/500/page/1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/86150/sort/7/cat/500/page/1[/IMG]

und die "liebe Familie" beisammen





So, kommt gut ins Jahr 2005!

-------------------------------------
ich bin wohl zu doof um Bilder einzubinden! hab den img-code aus den FAQ verwendet und als Text den Link ins Fotoalbum reinkopiert. Hmm, was mache ich falsch? Ich bitte um fachkundige "Erleuchtung".


----------



## b-lord (31. Dezember 2004)

zwei aktuelle projekte, noch nich ganz fertig .... 

*GT Xizang, XT Zaskar * (januar 1991 - seriennr. 159 eines der allerersten überhaupt!)


----------



## kingmoe (31. Dezember 2004)

@b-lord: Nicht ganz mein Geschmack (zu wild gemixt), aber wir können ja nicht alle das Gleiche gut finden   

@all: Danke für ein tolles Jahr hier im Forum und auf ein Neues 2005!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. Januar 2005)

Neuer Versuch, ich glaub ich hab es gerafft. Heureka!

Dachte ich zeig es Euch nochmal





der Vater/Vorgänger dazu....





der Grossvater/Vorvorgänger dazu...





...und die ganze "Familie"





*Happy 2005!!!*
(Wohl dem dessen 4-8 jährige Kinder nicht bis 02:00 durchs Haus toben)


----------



## GT-Man (2. Januar 2005)

Endlich mal wieder eine schöne GT-Familie!


----------



## Wolfman LE (2. Januar 2005)

Gutes neues jahr ! 

wollt ja schon vor ner zeit diesem thread meinen bebilderten senf zugeben.....
hat a bissl gedauert 
Aber jetzt is mein Zaskar online -
Mein Bike.... u.a.   < klick !
...die teileaufstellung ist (noch) etwas "unstrukturiert", aber die pics xxl   

könnt euch ja auch sonst noch a bissl bei mir umschauen - gibt "brauchbare" ecken  

ride on !  
Wolfman


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Januar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> yes, 48er. allerdings ist die Kurbel ziemlich bäh, muss weg.
> oldman



Kann man bei einer 48er Kurbel, jeden Umwerfer fahren ? Welchen hast denn du ?


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei einer 48er Kurbel, jeden Umwerfer fahren ? Welchen hast denn du ?


Alte XT (M735er, bis 1993) und XTR (M900er, bis 1995) sind dafür am besten geeignet, die mussten damals ja auch z.T. 46 oder 48 Zähne packen. Ansonsten geht es aber auch oft mit anderen Modellen, es ist natürlich immer eine sehr fummelige Einstellarbeit, bis alles wirklich schleiffrei funktioniert.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Januar 2005)

Einen XT-Umwerfer hätt ich sogar noch über, den hatte ich die ganze Zeit an meinem Zaskar verbaut. Wer das brauchen kann, PM an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (4. Januar 2005)

.....dann werde ich es mal mit meinem vorhandenen probieren. Falls ich doch noch einen brauche, komme ich auf das Angebot zurück. Danke


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2005)

Moin
So Weihnachten ist nu vorbei und schon gibt es auch von meinem Zaskar neues zu berichten!!!!!!!!!
Aber seht selbst.....Gruß Gooni11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/IMG]


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2005)

Eine Sram XO+Shifter.... kann ich nur zu sagen.... das Ding ist der Hammer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/IMG]


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2005)

Und eine Hs 33 in Race Gelb.... ja ja ich weis die grünen Michelin stören und verursachen Augenkrebs aber neue sind bestellt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/IMG] 


Im übrigen bin ich jetzt komplett bei genau 10,9 Kg.
Geht doch für ein 20ig Zoll Bike oder was meint ihr??


----------



## oldman (4. Januar 2005)

die X0 find ich ja todschick, wie faehrt sich das????
ansonsten - lecker Bike    
oldman


----------



## -lupo- (4. Januar 2005)

Wau..... sehr edles Zaskar!   

p.s. mir persönlich stören die Wildgripper nicht


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2005)

Tach nochma....

Danke für die Blumen

Also die XO ist der Hammer.... schaltet super schnell & direkt, einfach genial..
Hatte vorher xt Shifter und Schaltwerk und war auch ok
Aber kein vergleich zur XO.
Allein die Shifter (Gripshift). Komplett vom kleinen auf das große Ritzel.... kein Problem

Ps. Meint ihr ich sollte die grünen Wildgripper behalten?? Ich dacht das ist zu grell so

gooni11


----------



## oldman (4. Januar 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Meint ihr ich sollte die grünen Wildgripper behalten?? Ich dacht das ist zu grell so
> 
> gooni11




tröööööööööt!!
das grellste an dem hobel ist doch die gelbe hs33  
mach dir also keinen kopp wegen der gruenen schlappen, das passt schon! 
nochmal: sehr lecker bike!!
 
oldman


----------



## -lupo- (4. Januar 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach nochma....
> 
> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich muss auch mal so ne SRAM probieren   

Vergiss die Reifen  Wäre es ein BB-Rahmen würden schwarze Reifen vielleicht besser aussehen, aber da dein Rahmen blau ist, finde ich passen sie ganz gut!


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Januar 2005)

ich denke wenn das das xo schaltgebamsel merbar besser funktioniert, war die xt-kombo entweder beschi$$en eingestellt oder defekt. ob sram oder shifter is einfach nur einstellungssache genauso ist`s bei der funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2005)

@ Zaskar 76





> ich denke wenn das das xo schaltgebamsel merbar besser funktioniert, war die xt-kombo entweder beschi$$en eingestellt oder defekt. ob sram oder shifter is einfach nur einstellungssache genauso ist`s bei der funktion



Also erstma denke ich das Sram kein GEBAMSEL ist oder ist XTR Nevau für dich auch Gebamsel   

Zweitens hab ich nicht gesagt das die xt nicht funktioniert sie ist jetzt nur an einem anderen Bike....
Und drittens ... Hast du mit xt oder xtr Shiftern schon mal 9 Ritzel in einem durchgeschaltet.....   ..... das hatte ich aber auch beschrieben ich hoffe aber das du das mit dem Lesen noch hinbekommst..... irgendwann..

Wer so antwortet wie du muß mit einer Reaktion wie dieser rechnen gell

Oder bist bissl neidisch..... aber selbst dann muß mann andere Sachen nicht gleich schlecht machen.

Gruss gooni


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Januar 2005)

ach so, wenn du also sagst das xt kein vergleich zur xo ist heisst das also nicht das die xt wesentlich schlechter funktioniert? sorry, da wo ich her komme heisst es das... und ja, ich bin mehr als neidisch auf deinen einen zaskar mit nem teurem xo schaltwerk    und drittens-  - ja, ich habe schon mal mit xt-shiftern alle gänge der kassete auf einmal durch geschaltet und wenn du lange genug überlegst kommst du auch dahinter wie 
und zum schluss kann ich nur feststellen das ich gar nichts "schlecht gemacht" habe sondern einfach nur GLEICHWERTIGE schaltfunktion der systeme unterstellt habe- oder wie war das mit dem "lesen auf die reihe kriegen"?


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Januar 2005)

Das soll ja mal net blöd klingen, aber XTR find ich echt ziemlich müllig...

Grad auf nem Zaskar, da hat sie bei mir nie richtig funktioniert. Ritzel und Kettenblätter ja, ok, aber das Schaltwerk? Nicht wirklich. Umwerfer war auch nix Besonderes.
Das einzige Schaltwerk was bei mir auf dem Zaskar damals richtig funktioniert hat war das Paul's, in Kombination mit Gore-Zügen (geht jetzt auch mit Nokon) und den 800er Grip Shift.
Auf dem STS hab ich direk ne X.0 dran gemacht, einfach super Funktion. Da kam bei mir keine XTR ran...


----------



## -lupo- (5. Januar 2005)

Also die SRT800 ist ja eh top was Funktion und Ergonomie angeht, habe ich auch auf dem Avalanche draufgebastelt  

Was Shimano angeht: Ich habe das Gefühl als ob die Sachen in letzter Zeit schlechter Verarbeitet sind als "üblich". Habe eine komplette 97er XT aufm Sintesi und die funzt immer präzise dass es mir fast Angst macht.

So, nun aber zurück zum Topic 



p.s. Die X.0 würde sich auch in einer Vitrine gutmachen!


----------



## ow1 (5. Januar 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Hs 33 in Race Gelb.... ja ja ich weis die grünen Michelin stören und verursachen Augenkrebs aber neue sind bestellt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll cool dein Bike  
Mir ist hier zwar etwas aufgefallen. Wenn die Optik nicht täuscht, hast du den Lenker nicht ganz eingemittelt. Ich weiss, für andere sind das Peanuts aber bei 3mm unterschied würde mich das stören. Aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein. 
Ansonsten ist dein Hobel der absolute Hammer


----------



## gooni11 (5. Januar 2005)

Moin
@ OW1 ... jau stimmt der Lenker is nich mittich..... ist schon behoben danke...

gooni


----------



## -lupo- (6. Januar 2005)

So, ich mal wieder:

hier ein vorher/nachher-Vergleich vom i-Drive:










Dieses Bike kommt ursprünglich aus Canton, Ohio; wurde dort von einem Soldaten gekauft der später in Italien stationiert war wo ich dann das Bike gekauft habe. Es hatte nicht mal 20km runter...

Wenn ich mir irgendwann einen Ruckus i-Drive leisten kann wird dieser ein wenig auf Leichtbau getrimmt   Im moment sind es 17,5 kg


----------



## oldman (6. Januar 2005)

holy moly,

du haemmerst mit einem I-Drive downhillmaessig bergab durch die Botanik?
Was sagt der Hinterbau dazu?
Hat's ausreichend Federweg fuer sowas.

oldman
(ganz-still-vor-Respekt)


----------



## -lupo- (6. Januar 2005)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich anfangs ziemliche Angst hatte, da ich die Variante mit dem Blech-Sitzdom habe und ich von den rewievs auf mtbr.com auch ein wenig eingeschüchtert worden bin... aber bis jetzt ist noch alles okay. Die Dämpferschraube ist schon 1mal gebrochen, dann habe ich eine Gescheite genommen (wo ich dann nur das notwendige Gewinde dringeschnitten habe, so dass der Dämpfer auf dem Schaft der schraube sitzt); und seitdem hälts. 

Ok, muss noch dazu sagen dass dieses Bike noch keine DH-Strecke gesehen hat (die bin ich bis jetzt alle mit dem MuddyFox gefahren) oder sonst extreme Situationen mitgemacht hat, aber ein wenig MAuern hüpfen in der Stadt oder unsere "Berge" hier in Luxemburg runterbrettern schon. Ich bin von diesem Rahmen total überzeugt, ehrlich! 

Federweg? Ist okay, ganz ehlrich weiss ich nichtmal ob er jetzt mehr oder weniger FW hat als mit dem SID, aber es fühlt sich besser an, harmoniert mit der 'Zocchi vorne   

Die Z1 ist auch nur draufgekommen weil die Psylo durch die Louischen nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit ausgeleierte Führungen hatte...und dann ist eben Teil für Teil 'nen Panzer geworden 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich einen günstigen Ruckus i-Drive finde, dann darf dieser hier wieder "normal" werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder mein "Alles-muss-silber-sein-Projekt" ein stückchen voran gebracht. Mein Zaskar wurde von der unpassenden Manitou Axel (die eigentlich ganz gut war) schon nach 20 (!) Km wieder befreit und hat eine silber lackierte Marzochhi Z2 BAM verpasst bekommen. Die schwarze Gabelkrone wurde also ausgemerzt    und es passt zeitlich (Gabel von 1997) besser. Außerdem ist die Z2 härter.






Außerdem thronen am Cockpit jetzt ein AVID Ultimate Hebel mit V-Chip (für die SD7 hinten) und ein TWP-Hebel für die neue HS33 - alles natürlich so silber wie es geht. Die Real-Hebel waren zwar klasse, aber so gefällt´s mir besser. Die Magura bekam zudem noch Spiegler Stahlflexleitungen und einen Edelstahl-Booster von Pulcro spendiert. Farbe: Na, ratet mal...  






Als nächstes sind wohl die Lenkerhörnchen dran und evtl. schau ich nochmal nach durchsichtigen oder grauen Griffen. Ja, ich weiß, man kann es auch übertreiben, aber man muss ja immer was zu frickeln haben.

Ach ja, zum Vergleich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1511152&postcount=496


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Januar 2005)

sehr schön moe - aber die griffe würde ich wenn dann nur zusammen mit reifen und sattel in einer farbe wechseln was wieder länger dauern dürfte und wo man sehr beschränkt ist was die auswahl angeht. wenn die 4 sachen die gleiche farbe haben sieht es sonst am stimmigsten aus finde ich. stahlflex und silberne züge werd ich wohl bei meinem auch bald in angriff nehmen(reifen und griffe sind schon ganz schwarz). als letztes muss mir dann nur noch mal wer den ollen spider von der xt-kurbel demontieren damit ich den auch noch sartinieren kann wie schon das kettenblatt... aber dir griffe wie gesagt höchstens wenn du die schwarzen barends auch dran lassen willst.

ach so- was issen v-chip für die ultimates und wo gibts den???
meine pauls ziehen wie die hölle mit den avids aber was ist nen druckpunkt?   
( der hebel lässt sich wirklich vom anfang bis zum ende mit ein und der selben kraft betätigen und irgendwo dazwischen kommt dann halt die vollblockierung)


----------



## -lupo- (7. Januar 2005)

Holà Moe,

sieht gut aus; so ganz in silber! Das einzige, was mich ein wenig stört sind die unterschiedliche Bremshebel, aber da sie silber sind, fällt es nicht sofort auf   

Eine Frage zur Gabel: Ist das wirklich schon eine BAM? Ich dachte die seien erst '98 rausgekommen; diese hier sieht wie meine '97er Z2. Spielt aber eh keine Rolle, die funzen eh immer gut   (ja, ich weiss dass ich ein Faible für die Bologna-Gabeln habe...  )

Noch was zu den Griffen: Ich hatte (habe) ein durchsichtiges Paar von Sintesi, aber erstens waren die hart und zweitens waren sie nach 4 Monate schon extrem gelblich... lass sie lieber schwarz; oder evtl. blau und der Sattel auch (was ja gut bei silber passt); natürlich alles IMHO!


----------



## oldman (7. Januar 2005)

@kingmoe
wunderschoenes Zaskar!! Gefaellt mir in der Konfiguration, die Teile machen alle richtig Sinn. Und das mit der Axel ist auch definitiv ein Muss!

Sag mal - von wann sind Real Design Hebelchen, was für'n Baujahr? Habe die gleichen und weiss nicht wie ich sie einordnen soll.

 
oldman
(der-hier-demnaechst-auch-was-zu-zeigen-hat-weil-eine-USA-Lieferung-kommt!)


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube ihr habt recht, die Griffe bleiben schwarz. Ich finde die ODI Lock on auch einfach zuuu geil. Was habe ich bei anderen Bikes mit Gummigriffen schon bei der (De-) Montage geflucht.

@ Lupo: Die Gabel ist mir als "Z2 Bam" von 1997 verkauft worden, gab´s die gar nicht?! Die Originalfarbe der Gabel ist rot.
Ich bin bei Marzocchi nie so richtig im Bilde gewesen, weil ich meist Manitou oder RS gefahren bin. Nicht aus Überzeugung, das hat sich immer so ergeben... Naja, auf jeden Fall ist sie schön hart und steckt meine aktuellen 85 kg (mit Klamotten) gut weg. Und die angeblichen 85mm Federweg passen gerade noch in die Geo des alten Rahmens.



			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Sag mal - von wann sind Real Design Hebelchen, was für'n Baujahr? Habe die gleichen und weiss nicht wie ich sie einordnen soll.



Also ich habe sie im 1996er Workshop gefunden, Scan anbei. Preis war 189,-, sieht beim Scan aus wie 139,- ...


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich weiß, man kann es auch übertreiben...



MEEEEEP!!!! is der falsche ort für solche äusserungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn du doch noch schöne graue Griffe sucht: Azonic hat sehr feine im Angebot, oder aber Renthal (beide in verschiedenen Härten und Mustern). Wäre ein Tip!

Aber schaut wirklich sehr fein aus, Respekt! Vor allem: Was für seltene Teile! Echt schön.


----------



## oldman (7. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe sie im 1996er Workshop gefunden, Scan anbei. Preis war 189,-, sieht beim Scan aus wie 139,- ...




stark, danke!
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Januar 2005)

in bike 3/96 wurden die hebel mit 124gramm gewogen. die übersetzungen sind 1:2,14 oder auf 1:2,78 verstellbar. die ersten xt-v-hebel waren übrigens von 1:2,66 bis 1:3,84 einstellbar... und hier steht noch dabei das sie teflongelagert sind.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hier steht noch dabei das sie teflongelagert sind.



Stimmt, sind Teflon-gelagert und dadurch relativ "klapper-resistent". Einfach aber top funktionell.


----------



## cleiende (7. Januar 2005)

fast komplett graue Griffe gibt es auch von Syntace, KLICK. Hab sie in einer anderen Farbe und sind sowohl leicht zu de-/montieren als auch recht "gefühlsecht"


----------



## -lupo- (7. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo: Die Gabel ist mir als "Z2 Bam" von 1997 verkauft worden, gab´s die gar nicht?! Die Originalfarbe der Gabel ist rot.
> Ich bin bei Marzocchi nie so richtig im Bilde gewesen, weil ich meist Manitou oder RS gefahren bin. Nicht aus Überzeugung, das hat sich immer so ergeben... Naja, auf jeden Fall ist sie schön hart und steckt meine aktuellen 85 kg (mit Klamotten) gut weg. Und die angeblichen 85mm Federweg passen gerade noch in die Geo des alten Rahmens.



Hm... soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab's die BAM's nur ab Modelljahr 98; und wenn deine eine Z2 von 97 ist dann hast du eher 65mm Federweg; jedenfalls war es ab Werk so. Was mich an deiner "stört" (also den Zweifel in mir geweckt hat), ist dass du noch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme nach Formula-Standard hast (also noch kein IS). Kann aber sein dass deine evtl. die längeren Federn der Z1-Reihe hat und du somit mehr FW hast; es war bei diesen Marzocchis alles untereinander austauschbar! Aber die Gabel die macht alles mit; die die ich auf dem Sintesi habe hat noch keinen Ölwechsel mitgemacht und doch ist die Funktion immer noch top (ausser dass die Dämpfung nachgelassen hat, das Öl ist jetzt so flüssig wie Wasser...)


----------



## KONI-DU (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mich mal mit meinem älteren Hardtail beschäftigt   

Das ist dabei rausgekommen.....























....und das Klebeband kommt natürlich noch ab


----------



## -lupo- (9. Januar 2005)

Sehr schöne Farbkombination von Rahmen und Gabel   

Bis wann wurde das Terramoto eigentlich verkauft?


----------



## KONI-DU (9. Januar 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Farbkombination von Rahmen und Gabel
> 
> Bis wann wurde das Terramoto eigentlich verkauft?



Danke für die Blumen.

Habe mal im 97iger Katalog folgendes gefunden :







Meins müßte von 96 sein, weil es noch nicht die LX V-Brakes hatte. Waren noch stinknormale Canti´s. 
Ansonsten alles so wie beschrieben. Riesen Lob an die Schaltungseinheit. Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und STI Einheit haben bis zu diesem Winter tadellos funktioniert.
Habe keine Ahnung bis wann es gebaut wurde.


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Januar 2005)

Habe mich von Oldman auf Seite 23 anstecken lassen und mein 96`Zaskar LE für die Straße fertig gemacht:





Rollt wirklich klasse und soll mein Schönwetter- Straßenrenner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (11. Januar 2005)

ich seh nix??? falsches fotoformat genommen?


----------



## Steffen04 (11. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh nix??? falsches fotoformat genommen?



Ich tippe mal er meinte dieses jenes   






übrigens sehr schick   

allerdings sieht mir das nach einer Kanonenkugel-Gabel aus. Wenns denn so sein sollte...  die hat an einem GT ja nun garnix verloren   

Cheers


----------



## oldman (11. Januar 2005)

na, sieht doch gut aus (ja, die Gabel.... hm, evtl ein Fall fuer sie Style Police   )
Ich finde Zaskar's auf Slicks ja dermassen schick! Geballte Power!
 
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Januar 2005)

jo, endlich mal ein grosser zum angucken  ... obwohl die beste komposition war bisher immer noch der mit ner switchblade, den maguras und den daumen-xt`s wie ich finde  (war glaub ich auf seite 4 oder so). die dinger sind so langsam mal einen eigenen fred wert finde ich


----------



## Principia (11. Januar 2005)

rechts ein 98er avalanche le incl. einer judy mit sid innenleben 
   white industries naben [ti-freilauf] mit dt revolution in mavic x517 ceramic eingebettet.
   des weiteren eine xt-gruppe 1998 mit 2004er kurbeleinheit und schaltwerk.
   tune vorbau und syntace lenker, rock shox stütze, flite lady sattel....usw.

   alles in allem das rad meiner frau


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Januar 2005)

BRINGT MEHR FRAUEN AUF GT´s!!!


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2005)

sehr nett, das rad ! 
vor allem die judy in gelb passt saugut in den rahmen.   
die stütze finde ist allerdings ein bisschen die stylebremse.   
ich habe vor jahren auch mal eine gefahren habe - ca. 3mal, fand es furchtbar ! ist genauso schnell aus- wie eingefedert und hat mich nach starken schlägen gerne mal aus dem sattel geschossen. 
dein endorfin finde ich auch sehr geil, aber nicht zu viel darüber, denn sonst plärrt bestimmt gleich wieder einer, weil das nicht ins gt forum gehört...


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Januar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> dein endorfin finde ich auch sehr geil, aber nicht zu viel darüber, denn sonst plärrt bestimmt gleich wieder einer, weil das nicht ins gt forum gehört...



warum?-man muss sich doch auch mal über aktuelle GUTE räder unterhalten können


----------



## Principia (11. Januar 2005)

tja...leider konnte ich meine frau nicht von der stütze abbringen....sie fährt sie jetzt fast 5 jahre. anscheinend wirkt es 

 das einzigste teil der judy ist das gelbe casting. alles andere ist einer sid 2000 gewichen....das federverhalten der judy sl mit ihren stahlfederchen war fürn...**** nun wiegt die gabel auch nur noch 1340g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (11. Januar 2005)

die stütze hatte meine freundin auch drin bis sie ihren vitesse GEL gefunden hat... seid dem sitzt sie auch ohne wunschlos glücklich. nachdem ich über monate nen an und verkauf mit terry`s, und verschiedenen anderen lady`s von selle und specialized betreiben musste bin ich echt nur glücklich das ich vor 10 jahren mich einmal auf nen flite gesetzt habe und sofort glücklich war


----------



## Steffen04 (11. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die stütze hatte meine freundin auch drin ...



   
ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt.....


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die stütze hatte meine freundin auch drin bis sie ihren vitesse GEL gefunden hat... seid dem sitzt sie auch ohne wunschlos glücklich. nachdem ich über monate nen an und verkauf mit terry`s, und verschiedenen anderen lady`s von selle und specialized betreiben musste bin ich echt nur glücklich das ich vor 10 jahren mich einmal auf nen flite gesetzt habe und sofort glücklich war



genauso wars bei mir: meine freundin hatte meine stütze nach mir, war nicht voll zufrieden. nun mit dem selle lady gel flite dingens und einer anständigen pearl izumi hose gehört das leise wimmern    im hintergrund auf gemeinsamen ausfahrten zum glück der vergangenheit an ! auch zum thema "vor 10 jahren auf den flite gesetzt und glücklich kann ich nur voll zustimmen:


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2005)

Steffen04 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt.....



altherrenwitze im forum tststs... (alledings zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz unkomisch)


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh nix??? falsches fotoformat genommen?


Keine Ahnung, warum mein Bild nicht mehr angeziegt wird. Aber auch keine Ahnung, warum ich wohl keine Fatty-Gabel einbauen sollte. Eine vernünftige Erklärung für die allgemeine Abneigung gegen Produkte dieser Marke habe ich noch nirgends gelesen. Bin diese Gabel viele Jahre als Starrgabel an meinem Stevens gefahren und sie ist einfach gut, also...Das Bike, an dem niemand was zu nörgeln hat gibts wohl nicht. Aber auch danke für das Lob. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und das ist das Einzige was zählt.


----------



## -lupo- (11. Januar 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, warum mein Bild nicht mehr angeziegt wird. Aber auch keine Ahnung, warum ich wohl keine Fatty-Gabel einbauen sollte. Eine vernünftige Erklärung für die allgemeine Abneigung gegen Produkte dieser Marke habe ich noch nirgends gelesen. Bin diese Gabel viele Jahre als Starrgabel an meinem Stevens gefahren und sie ist einfach gut, also...Das Bike, an dem niemand was zu nörgeln hat gibts wohl nicht. Aber auch danke für das Lob. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und das ist das Einzige was zählt.



Ich denke, das mit der C'Dale-Gabel vergleichen hier ein paar Leute als würdest du im Porsche einen Ferrari-Motor haben    

Schön ist, was einem selbst gefällt!  Das soll nicht heissen dass es mir net gefällt, im Gegenteil! So ein Stadtflitzer auf GT-Basis ist einfach nur edel, egal wie es aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Januar 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das mit der C'Dale-Gabel vergleichen hier ein paar Leute als würdest du im Porsche einen Ferrari-Motor haben



guter vergleich !!!  
mal im ernst: ich kenne unter allen c´dale fahrern nur einen einzigen, der okay ist und auch noch richtig schnell fahren kann. 
beim rest ist es eher, als wenn man in den porsche einen 240er dieselmotor einbaut


----------



## KONI-DU (13. Januar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> guter vergleich !!!
> mal im ernst: ich kenne unter allen c´dale fahrern nur einen einzigen, der okay ist und auch noch richtig schnell fahren kann.



Finde ich sch...ße diese Aussage   Wir unterhalten uns doch hier über Fahrräder oder ?


----------



## GT-Man (13. Januar 2005)

Hey Leute, 
dieser Thread ist dazu da, um seine individuellen GT-Bikes PER FOTO zu zeigen. 
Es sind doch hier doch schon so viele Seiten mit vielen Fotos    geworden und da will man nicht stundenlang sich durch Textseiten wühlen. Kommentare (gerade dieser Art) kann man schließlich im Fotoalbum abgeben, wo man die Bikes schließlich auch bewerten kann - wozu ist diese Funktion wohl sonst da?  

Wir wollen Bikes sehen!   

PS: Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich auch mal wieder welche machen muss.


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> dieser Thread ist dazu da, um seine individuellen GT-Bikes PER FOTO zu zeigen.
> Es sind doch hier doch schon so viele Seiten mit vielen Fotos    geworden und da will man nicht stundenlang sich durch Textseiten wühlen. Kommentare (gerade dieser Art) kann man schließlich im Fotoalbum abgeben, wo man die Bikes schließlich auch bewerten kann - wozu ist diese Funktion wohl sonst da?
> 
> ...




  genau, meäääääääääää Bildääääääääääääää!!!!!!!!!!!! 
oldman


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich sch...ße diese Aussage   Wir unterhalten uns doch hier über Fahrräder oder ?



hast recht ! bin jetzt lieber still und gehe fotos machen...


----------



## Fres (19. Januar 2005)

back to topic: Mein neues GT LTS Team von 95 gibts bei meinen Fotos zu bestaunen. Aufbau ist nich meiner und wird auch nicht so bleiben....

gruss andreas


----------



## Morfeus (19. Januar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> back to topic: Mein neues GT LTS Team von 95 gibts bei meinen Fotos zu bestaunen. Aufbau ist nich meiner und wird auch nicht so bleiben....



Du auch GT, Andreas? Super, das wußte ich garnicht   

Schönes Team LTS hast Du da...

Morfeus (Heinz)


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Januar 2005)

is das nicht der den ow1 hier vor ein paar wochen angeboten hat? darf man vorsichtig anfragen für wieviel er letztendlich den besitzer gewechselt hat? sehr geiles rad, erst recht wenn er "optimiert" ist richtung komplett original


----------



## Morfeus (19. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> is das nicht der den ow1 hier vor ein paar wochen angeboten hat? darf man vorsichtig anfragen für wieviel er letztendlich den besitzer gewechselt hat? sehr geiles rad, erst recht wenn er "optimiert" ist richtung komplett original



scheint der zu sein, auch hier fehlt das "L" von LTS auf dem Oberrohr...

Morfeus


----------



## Fres (19. Januar 2005)

hallo 
bezahlt hab ich 440 chf, das macht etwa 285 euro. Der rahmen war früher ein Traum von mir und da er noch eine komplette xtr 910 dran hat finde ich den preis in ordnung. die xtr gab dann auch den ausschlag für den kauf...

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (19. Januar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> bezahlt hab ich 440 chf, das macht etwa 285 euro. Der rahmen war früher ein Traum von mir und da er noch eine komplette xtr 910 dran



Glückspilz, der Preis ist ja mehr als i.O.   

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Januar 2005)

der preis war in ordnung???? du weisst schon das du in einzelteilen beim grossen E sofort mehr als das dreifache bekommen würdest?   echt ein absoluter knaller zu dem preis


----------



## Fres (19. Januar 2005)

achja? glaub ich nich... leider spiel ich nicht mit beim grossen E....

PS: Hat jemand eine FOX Alps 4R oder 5R in 135mm rumliegen?


----------



## Morfeus (19. Januar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hat jemand eine FOX Alps 4R oder 5R in 135mm rumliegen?



you have mail   

Morfeus


----------



## velonix (20. Januar 2005)

moinsen...
hier mein arbeitsgaul-gt....leider mittlerweile zusammengebrochen...
is im ursprung ein bravado le, baujahr weiss ich leider nicht...(weiss jemand von wann bis wann der gebaut wurde ?) 
ich idiot hab den originallack übergesprüht .... ich war jung und hatte keine ahnung.... (teamlackierung)
auf jeden fall ist die kettenstrebe vom innenlagergehäuse abgerissen   
ist einmal geschweisst worden...wieder ab.... er hat einen ehrenplatz


----------



## GT-Man (21. Januar 2005)

Letzte Woche habe ich beim großen E... in UK zugeschlagen und für 50 Pounds (ca. 70 Euro) "Sofortkauf" einen 18" Zaskar Rahmen ersteigert. Müsste nach Decals und integrierter Sattelklemme von 99 sein.

Jetzt gibts endlich wieder was zu bauen!


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Januar 2005)

erkenne die decals nicht, ist aber auf jeden fall ei LE (sahen 97 und 98 auch so aus). gewissheit werden dir wie immer die ersten 4 zahlen der rahmennummer geben(monat-jahr)...
viel spass damit


----------



## GT-Man (21. Januar 2005)

Hi,
es könnte sogar wirklich ein "LE" sein. Indiz könnten die CNC-Ausfallenden sein. Auf dem Foto sind glaube ich die typischen "Löcher" zu sehen. Im Katalog von 1999 hat das "normale" Zaskar zwar auch schon eine integrierte Sattelklemme oder auch keine CNC-Ausfallenden. An meinem 98er "LE" sehen die Ausfallenden jedenfalls genauso aus. 
Warten wir mal also die Lieferung ab. Wenn es "LE" sein sollte, ists umso besser  ! Doch eigentlich fehlt mir doch noch ein "normales" Zaskar .


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Januar 2005)

naja, ich denke jemandem zum tauschen zu finden dürften nicht so das problem sein - ist schließlich leichter und auch wesentlich schöner wie ich finde... und die ausfallenden bei den "normalen" 96,97,98ern sind echt nicht so der hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2005)

moin,

war heute richtig fleissig (sturmfreie Bude...  ) und hab mein Xizang (vorlaeufig) aufgebaut und weil's so schoen lief, gleich nochmal an meinem Strassen-Zaskar herumgefriemelt:

das Zaskar habe ich von der HS33 befreit und hinten eine XT U Brake verpasst. Vorne bremst eine selbstgebaute (nein, nicht von mir) Titan V-Brake. Oben drueber hat's Real Design Hebel (hatte keine Ahnung, dass U Brakes so giftig sind, hoppla).
Ja, und im Anfall von Wahn habe ich noch ein Precision Schaltwerk drangesteckt - ich werde es bereuen, irgendwann, weit weg von daheim, ohne Handy und Kleingeld wird es das Ding irgendwie in die Speichen broeseln... ich weiss es   , naja, aber im Moment macht's mich happy.

Ja, das Xizang hab' ich halt komplett zusammengesteckt. Fuer die Kurbeln krieg' ich vermutlich Punktabzug, aber die Dinger waren recht guenstig, sind "silber" und halten was aus, schliesslich wird das Bike normal bewegt.
Ansonsten, es bremsen Motolites mit Altek Hebeln (@zaskar76 -> ich tausche gegen schoene silberne, z.B. Ultimates oder so...), ne alte USE Titanstuetze hat sich auch noch gefunden (ebya Taiwan), ein 0815 Arcor Titan Vorbau und geschaltet wird mit X0, den Luxus hab' ich mir jetzt mal gegoennt.

so long
oldman (sehr happy ist er heut, jaaa)


oldman


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2005)

noch'n paar Bildchen


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2005)

echt schick geworden die beiden  fand die maguras aber besser, erst recht wenn man ne 10th hat(wars doch oder?). für die anfälligen precision schaltwerke dreht doch gerde einer im classic-forum edelstahlbolzen für kleines geld oder??? ach ja - punktabzug gibt`s NUR für die bremshebel am xizang weil die da so schrecklich allein in ihrem rot aussehen    die kurbel passt eigentlich ganz gut optisch zu dem xo wie ich finde??? aber kann das neue zeugs eh nicht zuordnen, bin froh wenn ich erahnen kann das es raceface sind


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2005)

und das sieht mir so nach ner 30er oder 32 casette hinten am zaskar aus und vorne zähle ich 3 kettenblätter mit einem 46er oder 48er vorne? kannste alles ordentlich damit schalten mit dem kurzen precision?


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2005)

@zaskar76
die Kassette am Zaskar ist eine alte Dura Ace, das Precision rasselt ziemlich rum, aber es geht.
naja, was die Hebel angeht, wenn mir ein Satz Avid Ultimate in silber ueber'n Weg laufen, werde ich schwach... you know what I mean.
So, morgen wird das Xizang erst mal richtig durch den Schnee gescheucht.
good nite
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2005)

wir unterhalten uns nicht über sowas oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Januar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Xizang hab' ich halt komplett zusammengesteckt. Fuer die Kurbeln krieg' ich vermutlich Punktabzug, aber die Dinger waren recht guenstig, sind "silber" und halten was aus, schliesslich wird das Bike normal bewegt.
> Ansonsten, es bremsen Motolites mit Altek Hebeln (@zaskar76 -> ich tausche gegen schoene silberne, z.B. Ultimates oder so...), ne alte USE Titanstuetze hat sich auch noch gefunden (ebya Taiwan), ein 0815 Arcor Titan Vorbau und geschaltet wird mit X0, den Luxus hab' ich mir jetzt mal gegoennt.
> 
> so long
> ...



ich finde es ausserodrentlich gut gelungen und halte es für völlig okay ein xizang zu zeitgemäß aufzubauen !
punktabzug gäbe es bei mir in sachen funktion für die hörnchen:
finde diese art schlecht zu greifen und für den wiegetritt fast zu kurz - ich weiss, am liebsten hätte man gar keine dran - schon mal die post moderne, bzw. xlc team peobiert? 
kurz - ich glaube 54gramm - sehr gut zu greifen weil ohne herausstehende schrauben - 20 euronen - gibts auch in silber.

sonst


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Januar 2005)

oldman dein zixang ist der absolute oberporno 

einfach geil, und ein wirklich toller Aufbau.
Die Kurbeln meiner Meinung nach nur zu 99%, denn zu 1% will ich sie selber, you know...

wie macht sich die X.0?
meine X.9 macht sich super.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> wir unterhalten uns nicht über sowas oder????



beinahe, das ist (glaube ich zumindest) kein ultimate, oder etwa doch?
Die Ultimates sind schoen CNC gearbeitet, sowas braucht Papa. 

Die Alteks sind   , aber sie sind halt nicht komplett silber....

oldman


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es ausserodrentlich gut gelungen und halte es für völlig okay ein xizang zu zeitgemäß aufzubauen !
> punktabzug gäbe es bei mir in sachen funktion für die hörnchen:
> finde diese art schlecht zu greifen und für den wiegetritt fast zu kurz - ich weiss, am liebsten hätte man gar keine dran - schon mal die post moderne, bzw. xlc team peobiert?
> kurz - ich glaube 54gramm - sehr gut zu greifen weil ohne herausstehende schrauben - 20 euronen - gibts auch in silber.
> ...



ja, das mit den Barends war so'ne Sache, sollte leicht und Titan sein. Die Stummel sind definitiv recht kurz und fliegen im Sommer garantiert in die Kiste und es wird mit 0815-ab-laenger-und-besser-greifbar enden, mal schauen.
die XLC muesste man nur entlacken und silber polieren... koennte ein kleines Projekt werden...
danke fuer den Tip!
oldman


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> oldman dein zixang ist der absolute oberporno
> 
> einfach geil, und ein wirklich toller Aufbau.
> Die Kurbeln meiner Meinung nach nur zu 99%, denn zu 1% will ich sie selber, you know...
> ...



danke!
heute mittag wird die Kette mal am Hang ueber die Ritzel gezogen, mal schauen. Hab nur bemerkt, dass ich mich an Gripshift gewoehnen muss (uralte XT RF am Zaskar, Rocket am Duratec und jetzt XO am Xizang, da muss ich mitdenken, faellt halt schwer...   )
so, und jetzt geht's in den Schnee!
oldman


----------



## artcore (23. Januar 2005)

muß meins wegen Neuanschaffung leider verkaufen...
hier mal der Link mit Pics und details...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5159476477


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Januar 2005)

artcore schrieb:
			
		

> muß meins wegen Neuanschaffung leider verkaufen...
> hier mal der Link mit Pics und details...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5159476477




ist ja sehr interessant wie der käufer mit der sattelstellung zurecht kommen soll.

BTW:
in teilen käme sicher mehr Geld raus.


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> i
> BTW:
> in teilen käme sicher mehr Geld raus.



genau, wenn man das Geschoss zerlegt und in Teilen zum grossen E schickt, kommt richtig was rum. Alleine ein SLR Carbon Sattel kann locker 60 bringen, usw.
oldman


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Januar 2005)

Hab auch noch ein STS zum herzeigen! Es werden noch kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen dann ist es perfekt!
Psylo Race, XTR, Crossmax und Syncros!

Lts ist auch fast fertig nur mehr Nokon Züge und ein Synros Vorbau!
Psylo Sl, Xt 96, Syncros Nabe vorne und GT Nabe hinten!


----------



## Morfeus (23. Januar 2005)

na dann zeigs uns doch   . Teileauflistungen kommen optisch nicht so gut  
Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Januar 2005)

HAT JEMAND INTERESSE AN DIESEM RAHMEN MIT GABEL U STEUERSATZ?!?!

20ig Zoll und TOP ZUSTAND auch die Gabel. Neuwertig sozusagen!!!!

Preis ist Verhandlungssache... [email protected]







 [/IMG]


----------



## gooni11 (24. Januar 2005)

Ach ja .. oder das komplette Bike... findet ihr im Verkaufsthread..
gooni


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2005)

so leider verkauft - aber es muss ja mal gewürdigt werden. 
aufgebaut 98 verkauft im selben Jahr.
97er Lts - 1
RST Hi5, Hs 33, Race face real seal + Turbine LP. komplett XT, Felgen Alex in 43 (!), Profile Stiffy, etc...
damals einer der ersten Freerider in Town !.


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2005)

moin Gemeinde,

hab heute Nacht ein nietnagelneuen Bravado LE Rahmen von 1994 MIT XT Umwerfer, original Headset, original Sattelstuetze, original Sattel und GT Gabel in USA geschossen, konnte da einfach nicht widerstehen.

Das ist dann sozusagen eine Basis fuer einen urigen Singlespeeder.... Vorschlaege sind mehr als willkommen!

Mehr zu sehen in meinem Album.

oldman
(der-jetzt-gewaltigen-Aerger-hat)


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2005)

wenn singlespeeder dann mit eno...(schon allein damit ich die mal in nem gt sehen kann  ) wobei ungenutzte groovetubes  auch äusserst verwerflich sind nach meiner meinung...


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> (der-jetzt-gewaltigen-Aerger-hat)



   
bei einem singlespeeder wirds zuhause schon schwer zu erklären, warum man denn jetzt *NOCH EIN FAHRRAD*braucht, an dem dann auch noch fast alles fehlt  

habe ja schon schwierigkeiten einen 200gr leichteren laufradsatz "durchzukriegen"... 

mein tipp: für die holde gleich was mit ergattern !


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Januar 2005)

Ist es nicht IMMER schwer, sowas zu "erklären" und zu rechtfertigen? Kenne ich gar nicht anders.


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn singlespeeder dann mit eno...(schon allein damit ich die mal in nem gt sehen kann  ) wobei ungenutzte groovetubes  auch äusserst verwerflich sind nach meiner meinung...




stimmt, das mit den groove tubes ist ein Argument, jetzt bin ich ganz verunsichert, soll ich etwa das Bravado zurueckschicken?? mein Gott, was mach ich jetzt?
 
erst mal den Rahmen in Haenden halten, dann wird mich irgendeine goettliche Eingebung treffen (aua) und ich weiss dann weiter.
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2005)

auf der anderen seite hast du durch die groovetube glaube ich auch nur einen SICHTBAREN überflüssigen gegenhalter an der sitzstrebe(sonst 3 an unterrohr und kettenstrebe). und du hast glücklicherweise ein auswechselbares schaltauge - das kannste dann ja bedenkenlos absägen (oder du hast/besorgst dir nen abgebrochens altes dafür). an den letzten überflüssig aussehenden gegenhalter könnteste dann noch ne rohlhoff lubmatic(KULT) dann machen und alles würde auf den ersten blick danach aussehen als währe der rahmen für singlespeed gebaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. Januar 2005)

Rohloff Lubmatic ist Kult? Ich hab noch mindestens eine OVP daheim liegen! Wieso sacht mri keiner sowas?


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2005)

gut, ist mir dazu so eingefallen und ich fand das teil würde dann ganz gut passen... das mit dem kult sei dahin gestellt, da man sich wegen dem teil streiten kann - wozu ich gar keine lust habe


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Januar 2005)

Ach so  Ne, keine Ahnung was halt heutzutage noch alles als Kult gehandelt wird... ich glaub ich müßte trotz allem mal meine Wühlkisten entrümpeln


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2005)

also, an dem Bravado schneide/saege/feile ich nix ab! Eher schraube ich dann doch noch'ne olle STX RC dran und fahr damit zum Einkaufen   
so, m uss jetzt in's meeting
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2005)

ich meinte doch auch nur das schaltauge bezogen auf meinen eno-vorschlag... und vielleicht kannst du ja von jemandem hier nen bereits abgebrochenes oder verbogenes dafür bekommen - ansonsten würde ich auchnie was absägen, aber bei nem 5-10 artikel kann man das wohl noch verkraften oder?


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte doch auch nur das schaltauge bezogen auf meinen eno-vorschlag... und vielleicht kannst du ja von jemandem hier nen bereits abgebrochenes oder verbogenes dafür bekommen - ansonsten würde ich auchnie was absägen, aber bei nem 5-10 artikel kann man das wohl noch verkraften oder?




ach soooo, bin jetzt wieder von der Leitung gestiegen... ja, das is'ne denkbare massnahme. schaun mer mal.
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

Rohloff Lubmatic        


Was das denn?

Hat mit schmierung zu tun soviel is klar....


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Januar 2005)

Ein kleines blaues Alu-Röhrchen was an die Sitzstrebe kam und nach Austausch eines Schaltröllchens dann beim Fahren die Kette schmieren konnte. Mußte man nur für am Deckel von dem Alu-Röhrchen ziehen, und es kam ein wenig Öl auf die Kette. Super Erfindung


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

holla die waldfee. habe fotos bei google gefunden. klar dass das ein Kultpart is....


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Januar 2005)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht  Ich hab auch noch andere Teile in der Art, z.B. so ne kleine Matschkralle für's Ritzelpaket, die die Zwischenräume frei halten sollen. Super Gerät...


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

Finds ja nen bissle schade dass keiner auf mein LTS 1 reagiert hat.


----------



## KONI-DU (5. Februar 2005)

Habe meinem Bock mal nee Sram X9 einen neuen Dämpfer verpaßt   

Finde, die Sram Gripshift´s lassen sich richtig gut schalten. Schaltwerk schaltet auch sehr gut. Hat sich gelohnt    
Dämpfer ist ein German A STEEL-Force. Auch positiv überrascht


----------



## Morfeus (5. Februar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinem Bock mal nee Sram X9 einen neuen Dämpfer verpaßt
> 
> Finde, die Sram Gripshift´s lassen sich richtig gut schalten. Schaltwerk schaltet auch sehr gut. Hat sich gelohnt
> Dämpfer ist ein German A STEEL-Force. Auch positiv überrascht



wirklich schönes Bike, Glückwunsch   

Und: einmal Gripshift, immer Gripshift, einfach genial!

...aber Deine Zugverlegungen sind ein Grauen    

Morfeus


----------



## gooni11 (6. Februar 2005)

ACHTUNG
Verkaufe meinen GT ZASKAR LE Rahmen 97er....20ig zoll..+Gabel...+Steuersatz Race Face...+ XT Octalink Lager..
ALLE TEILE IN TOP ZUSTAND
Bei interesse 0175/5654946





 [/IMG]


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Februar 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich schönes Bike, Glückwunsch
> 
> Und: einmal Gripshift, immer Gripshift, einfach genial!
> 
> ...



Gripshift ist einfach genial ! Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wenn die auch noch nach ein paar Jahren so funktioniert dann     

Zugverlegung, ja ja ich weiß. Muß da glaube ich mal was bei Rose bestellen


----------



## schokorieger (6. Februar 2005)

@gooni11
Hallo habe dir auch schon eine e-mail geschrieben aber du hast bisher noch nicht geantwortet! was hat es denn für anbauteile und was verlangst du denn für das schöne stück?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (6. Februar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Gripshift ist einfach genial ! Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wenn die auch noch nach ein paar Jahren so funktioniert dann
> 
> Zugverlegung, ja ja ich weiß. Muß da glaube ich mal was bei Rose bestellen



Schönes XCR hast du da! Und die Zugverlegung ist bei den i-Drives sowieso ziemlich schlecht geplant worden, zB die vom Umwerfer; aber wenn man da beim Einbau sich genug Zeit nimmt ist das auch kein Problem; und der Hinterbau entschädigt dann beim Fahren so gut wie alles  

EDIT: Hier ein Bild vom Avalanche mit umlackierten 636er; ich hoffe, die Farbe hält!    Ah ja, ich habe immer noch keine ust gehabt meine Zugführung sauber zu machen...


----------



## Morfeus (6. Februar 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG
> Verkaufe meinen GT ZASKAR LE Rahmen 97er....20ig zoll..+Gabel...+Steuersatz Race Face...+ XT Octalink Lager..



es reicht jetzt echt mit Deinem Gespamme! Wir haben das Rad jetzt schon 1000 mal gesehen. Überleg Dir endlich einen *realistischen* Preis, dann wärst Du es nämlich schon längst los...

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2005)

Echt, wie oft war der Bock jetzt schon hier drin...


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Februar 2005)

ihr seid doch alle auch nur eifersüchtig das ihr ihn euch nicht leisten könnt   
(siehe S.27)


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2005)

Selten so gelacht


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Februar 2005)

aber wie soll ich auch an den rahmen denken können wenn ich schon auf ein xo-schaltwerk eifersüchtig sein muss... das is nämlich auf "XTR Nevau"... vielleicht kann ein netter mod unsere kommentare ja alle mitlöschen beim nächsten "spamfiltern" damit der thread nich wieder so voll is


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Februar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Gripshift ist einfach genial ! Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wenn die auch noch nach ein paar Jahren so funktioniert dann
> 
> Zugverlegung, ja ja ich weiß. Muß da glaube ich mal was bei Rose bestellen



sehr schönes I-Drive.
Das mit der Zugverlegung ist echt schlimm.

der Umwerfer (so von unten) ist ja nicht mal das schlimmste.
Die hintere Bremse muss man ja so schräg verlegen dass nicht mal nokons die V-Brake retten können. HS33 sind hier wirklich die einzige Option.

Ich überleg auch noch wie ich meine korrekt verlege.
Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden was du rantackerst.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> der Umwerfer (so von unten) ist ja nicht mal das schlimmste.
> Die hintere Bremse muss man ja so schräg verlegen dass nicht mal nokons die V-Brake retten können. HS33 sind hier wirklich die einzige Option.
> 
> Ich überleg auch noch wie ich meine korrekt verlege.
> Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden was du rantackerst.



hallo! hatte an meinem xcr 1000 erst auch ein bisschen trouble mit komplett fehlendem druckpunkt der hinteren shimano lx v-brake, da ich eine flex-pipe montieren musste, damit das ding überhaupt gangbar wurde. jetzt habe ich avids single digit 5 mit der original 90° pipe montiert und damit bremst und dosiert es sich bombig !!!
allerdings habe ich eine ganze weile an der zugverlegung rumgekürzt, bis es gepasst hat.
anbei sieht man auf dem foto noch einen einfachen, aber höchsteffektiven dämpfer-matsch-spritzschutz (1mm plexiglasplatte mit einer schraube am brakebooster festgemacht) - ich mag einfach diesen neoprensocken nicht...
in wirklich sieht man das scheibchen auch kaum, also nur minimaler abzug in der stylewertung


----------



## gooni11 (7. Februar 2005)

Moin
Also.....
1. Die meisten von euch scheinen ja mal RICHTIG Ahnung zu haben....
2. Einen realistischen Preis .... für euch wird der wohl so bei 400 Euro liegen...
     danach sehen die meisten Bikes hier im Thread nämlich auch aus... (die meisten.... nicht alle)
3.Was glaubt ihr eigentlich... ich brauch doch wohl keinem von EUCH SUPERSPEZIALISTEN sagen was die Teile kosten.... oder doch...
4. Ja Ja ich weiß... Das Blau ist kacke... Xo ist auch totaler Müll.... Crossmax ..taugt nicht die Bohne.... jajjaja...
und genau deshalb finden alle denen ich begegne das Bike nen Hammer...!
aber wenn es darum geht auch einen guten Preis für so ein Bike zu zahlen ....ooohhhhh dann ist ja alles auf einmal sooo schlecht....
Ach mensch....... irgendwie könnt ihr einem Leid tun.... 
aber wer weiß..... vielleicht schaffen es einige von euch ja aus den 32ig ZASKA`S LOBO`s und was weiß ich nicht alles Rahmen sich mal EIN VERNÜNFTIGES BIKE ZU BAUEN...aber wohl eher nicht denn einige von euch besitzen glaub ich nur Rahmen... und nen bisschen Müll von anno 1800 schlagmichtot....
gooni 

@ schokorieger..... ich hatte Dir zurückgeschrieben....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ...mal RICHTIG Ahnung zu haben....danach sehen die meisten Bikes hier im Thread nämlich auch aus...Was glaubt ihr eigentlich... EUCH SUPERSPEZIALISTEN...Ja Ja ich weiß... totaler Müll.... Crossmax ..taugt nicht die Bohne...nen Hammer....ooohhhhh dann ist ja alles auf einmal sooo schlecht....Ach mensch....... sich mal EIN VERNÜNFTIGES BIKE...aber wohl eher nicht... und nen bisschen Müll von anno 1800 schlagmichtot....



uiuiui - wusste gar nicht, dass bielefeld so nah am wasser liegt...


----------



## oldman (7. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> uiuiui - wusste gar nicht, dass bielefeld so nah am wasser liegt...




ouch....


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Februar 2005)

Ja! Wir Tun Uns Alle Leid!!! :d


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo! hatte an meinem xcr 1000 erst auch ein bisschen trouble mit komplett fehlendem druckpunkt der hinteren shimano lx v-brake, da ich eine flex-pipe montieren musste, damit das ding überhaupt gangbar wurde. jetzt habe ich avids single digit 5 mit der original 90° pipe montiert und damit bremst und dosiert es sich bombig !!!
> allerdings habe ich eine ganze weile an der zugverlegung rumgekürzt, bis es gepasst hat.
> anbei sieht man auf dem foto noch einen einfachen, aber höchsteffektiven dämpfer-matsch-spritzschutz (1mm plexiglasplatte mit einer schraube am brakebooster festgemacht) - ich mag einfach diesen neoprensocken nicht...
> in wirklich sieht man das scheibchen auch kaum, also nur minimaler abzug in der stylewertung



durch die andere konstruktion des XCR 2000 ist die gesamte montage da noch um welten beschissener. Auch mit Flexpipe und solchen Späßen bekam ich meine LX nicht korrekt montiert.
HS33 schaffte abhilfe.
den matschfender find ich gut, werd mir wohl mal was ähnliches überlegen.

Gruß, der stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2005)

@gooni: Der Markt bestimmt den Preis. Der "Wert", besonders der ideelle, interessiert absolut nicht.
Mein Rad war auch teuer genug, beim Verkauf würde ich trotzdem nicht viel dafür bekommen. 400 kriegst bestimmt, 800 nur im Ausnahmefall. So ist halt das Leben!
Wenn du aber wirklich denkst, daß du noch einen "guten" Preis für das Rad bekommst, 2/3 NP oder sowas, dann laß es am Besten direkt in der Garage stehen. Das bezahlt dir 100% kein Mensch.


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2005)

Herrje gooni,

biete die Teile doch einzeln bei großen E.. an, da bekommst Du mehr Geld. Die meisten hier sind doch eher Schrauber, die ihr Bike aus Einzelteilen selber aufbauen - also ich jedenfalls.

Übrigens ist es ziemlich sch.. , über die Räder der anderen derart herzuziehen. Es gibt hier etliche Bikes, die mehr Wert sind als dieses blaue Zaskar. Aber wir machen hier keinen Wettbewerb - wir sind Fans von GT! Und jeder der ein GT hat (egal welches Modell), ist ein Teil davon.

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Vorstellungen vom Bike, also ist das hier wahrscheinlich der falsche Platz. Und jetzt mal wieder die Aufforderung - mehr Fotos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (8. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes I-Drive.
> Das mit der Zugverlegung ist echt schlimm.
> 
> der Umwerfer (so von unten) ist ja nicht mal das schlimmste.
> ...



An das habe ich gedacht : Bremszugbefestigung


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2005)

das lässt du lieber weil die klappern wie sau und ich lass dass lieber weil die mir mein armes BB total zerhacken...

festere Kabelbinder 

nochmal schöner, da hier leimlos 

die zweiten kommen sicher in meine nächste bestellung mit rein.

sorry für off topic aber es geht ja um unsere geliebten XCRs!


----------



## everclear (8. Februar 2005)

servus zusammen   
dann will ich auch mein geliebtes baby mal herzeigen...

ein 96er Avalanche LE:
original sind nur noch die olle lx-kurbel, die gute alte judy xc und die xt v-brakes nebst rapidfirereinheit. den rest alles im laufe der jahre umgerüstet, zuletzt gestern neue reifen aufgezogen, ich wage jetzt mal das experiment schlauchlos


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2005)

coole Schlappen! und, der Flaschenhalter ist auch stylish!
 
oldman


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2005)

everclear schrieb:
			
		

> servus zusammen
> dann will ich auch mein geliebtes baby mal herzeigen...
> 
> ein 96er Avalanche LE:
> original sind nur noch die olle lx-kurbel, die gute alte judy xc und die xt v-brakes nebst rapidfirereinheit. den rest alles im laufe der jahre umgerüstet, zuletzt gestern neue reifen aufgezogen, ich wage jetzt mal das experiment schlauchlos


schönes avalanche ! allein den flaschenhalter finde ich dramatisch. 
habe gerade mein xcr auf den identischen laufradsatz umgerüstet mit den gleichen grünen wildgrippers. 
in ca. 10 min. gehts los zur ersten probefahrt:     
erlebnisbericht + fotos folgen demnächst !


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> coole Schlappen! und, der Flaschenhalter ist auch stylish!
> 
> oldman


tststs... gerade mangele ich den flaschenhalter an, da kommt oldman und behauptet das gegenteil - so solls sein


----------



## Kint (8. Februar 2005)

muss gestehen finde den Fsh auch fraglich... allerdings war der recht kompatibel wenn ichmich recht erinnere. konnte man so klein drehen dass auch nullfünfer cola fläschchen reinpassten...
aber wer brauch das heute noch


----------



## everclear (8. Februar 2005)

jaja, der flaschenhalter, alle schaun immer nur darauf, ging mir schon oft so   

aber ganz ohne ist der nicht, bin schon öfters mit jeans (schlaghose!) durch die stadt gecruist, und dann mit der hose darin hängen geblieben...
peinlichkeitsfaktor 10+


----------



## KONI-DU (8. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> schönes avalanche ! allein den flaschenhalter finde ich dramatisch.
> habe gerade mein xcr auf den identischen laufradsatz umgerüstet mit den gleichen grünen wildgrippers.
> in ca. 10 min. gehts los zur ersten probefahrt:
> erlebnisbericht + fotos folgen demnächst !



ja dann mal her mit den Foto´s. Wollte mir diese Reifen auch auf mein 1000er machen. Habe es mich dann wohl doch nicht getraut. Würde mich schon interessieren, wie das aussieht.


----------



## Morfeus (8. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das lässt du lieber weil die klappern wie sau und ich lass dass lieber weil die mir mein armes BB total zerhacken...



sorry, Helmchen, aber das ist Quatsch. Die Dinger werden in der Zugaufnahme geschraubt, da klappert überhaupt nichts. Und die Züge kann man mit ner Zange ganz leicht in die Teile klemmen, dann kann man auch unflexible Hydraulikzüge gerade ziehn. Sieht sehr sauber aus und ist die einzig wirklich gute Lösung. Kabelbinder:  :kotz: 

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, Helmchen, aber das ist Quatsch. Die Dinger werden in der Zugaufnahme geschraubt, da klappert überhaupt nichts. Und die Züge kann man mit ner Zange ganz leicht in die Teile klemmen, dann kann man auch unflexible Hydraulikzüge gerade ziehn. Sieht sehr sauber aus und ist die einzig wirklich gute Lösung. Kabelbinder:  :kotz:
> 
> Morfeus



komisch.
alle die ich kenne und die dinger haben sind vom klappern entnervt. 

entweder wir sind doof oder du verdrehst was...


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann mal her mit den Foto´s. Wollte mir diese Reifen auch auf mein 1000er machen. Habe es mich dann wohl doch nicht getraut. Würde mich schon interessieren, wie das aussieht.



bitteschön! sind zwar nicht so doll, weil eben erst im treppenhaus mit blitz entstanden.
trauen musste ich mich auch erst, aber ich finde die sehen richtig gut aus an dem 1000er (silber-schwarze räder habe ich genug!)

weiteres update: 
habe 
crossroc + wildgripper (front s / xls ) gegen den abgeschraddelten tioga lrs,
race face forged kurbeln gegen die deore-dinger,
sram rocket shifter + lx-schaltwerk (beste kombi bisher!) gegen sram 7.0  und avids single digit5 gegen lx v-brakes ersetzt !
vorbau, lenker und bremshebel kommenauch noch dran !
dann isses aber so weit fertig

mein erster ausritt mit den crossrocs war grossartig !!!
super grip und merkbar geringerer rollwiderstand (will mal dahingestellt lassen, ob das nun an den reifen, der tagesform oder an reinem wunschdenken über die rechtfertigung der investition lag...)


----------



## Morfeus (8. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> komisch.
> alle die ich kenne und die dinger haben sind vom klappern entnervt.
> 
> entweder wir sind doof oder du verdrehst was...



nö, verdreh da garnix und dass Ihr doof seid, will ich sicher nicht sagen (mir gehts um ne sachliche Diskussion)

Ich hab exakt die Teile von Rose an meinem LTS-2, hab sie ordentlich festgeschraubt und da klappert überhaut nix. Kannst gerne vorbeikommen, und Dich überzeugen   

Morfeus


----------



## KONI-DU (9. Februar 2005)

@versus
sieht prima aus   
Welche Größe ist denn der Rahmen ? M ???

@Morfeus
Werde mir die Befestigungen bei Rose mal bestellen. Das sieht so aus, als ob es die eleganteste Lösung ist.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2005)

@ koni-du
danke ! ja, M stimmt.
leider ist mir die ahead-kappe meines syncros vorbaus durchgebrochen - eigentlich ein witz: ein billig-plastikdeckel an einem 250 DM vorbau...
jetzt brauche ich ersatz. ich denke, ich werde nach den crossrocs, der skareb super, der ritchey wcs stütze und den sram rocket shiftern jetzt einfach komplett auf  aktuelle komponenten  (wcs parts - lenker + vorbau) umrüsten und den vielbesungenen kultkrempel für mein avalanche aufheben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Februar 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> nö, verdreh da garnix und dass Ihr doof seid, will ich sicher nicht sagen (mir gehts um ne sachliche Diskussion)
> 
> Ich hab exakt die Teile von Rose an meinem LTS-2, hab sie ordentlich festgeschraubt und da klappert überhaut nix. Kannst gerne vorbeikommen, und Dich überzeugen
> 
> Morfeus




gut.
hab mal überlegt, wir haben nur ähnliche, original magura qualitätsprodukt halt 

ich werd die dinger auf meine Einkaufsliste setzen.
Danke!


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2005)

@ lord helmchen
jungejungejunge... wo hast du denn das zitat (also das politische) gefunden ?
im pisa-polizei-forum für geschichte ???
man taumelt zwischen    und    und   und   und  :kotz: und ...

zum thema:
war heute wieder mit den neuen schlauchlosen (siehe ca. 3 freds vorher) unterwegs und werde mich wohl demnächst für einen vorstandsposten im ust-fanclub bewerben. ganz tolles fahrgefühl !!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @ lord helmchen
> jungejungejunge... wo hast du denn das zitat (also das politische) gefunden ?
> im pisa-polizei-forum für geschichte ???
> man taumelt zwischen    und    und   und   und  :kotz: und ...
> ...



Jip.
kannst aber nur Stellvertreter werden, denn ich bin der Chef 
Welchen Reifen hast du drauf? Ich fahr den Michelin XLs in 2.1 UST.
Passt gut finde ich!

offtopic:
Forum nenn ich dir nicht, ist das Forum eines Gymnasiums in Sachsen dass auch ich besuche... ...irgendwie beschämend


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2005)

ok - wie stehts mit kassenwart ?



			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Michelin XLs in 2.1 UST.


genau die (also vorne den front s) und zwar in GRÜN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2005)

super.
Ich warn dich, die Dinger halten ewig 

ich hol mir wohl für 2005 niedlichste Maxxis High Roller UST in 2.1 fürs GT.
sind leichter und halt.. ...Maxxis. Nur auf der Straße hab ich dann keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## ossanhe (14. Februar 2005)

So, hier mein alter gaul, den ich sehr sehr liebe.
Seit kurzem mit white industries eno eccentric nabe und starrlauf.
Werd aber weiterhin mit beiden bremsen fahren, alles andere ist in der grossstadt völlig irre.
Macht echt spass, kann nur empfehlen, den ganzen schaltungsscheiss zumindest beim stadtrad abzubauen. braucht keiner.
greetz


----------



## oldman (14. Februar 2005)

schoenes Teil!
Was fuer'n Rahmen ist das? Und, vor allem, was fuer'ne Gabel hast du dran?
oldman


----------



## ossanhe (14. Februar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> schoenes Teil!
> Was fuer'n Rahmen ist das? Und, vor allem, was fuer'ne Gabel hast du dran?
> oldman



Das ist ein 1993er 18" Bravado Le Rahmen, 
die Gabel ist eine ganz normale einfache stahlgabel, noname.
Die originale habe ich leider geschrottet.


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Februar 2005)

da hat der alte mann wohl die chance verpasst das erste bravado mit ner eno hier vorzuzeigen  ich find die nabe saugeil - dein rad drum herum ist aber auch nett


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> super.
> Ich warn dich, die Dinger halten ewig
> 
> ich hol mir wohl für 2005 niedlichste Maxxis High Roller UST in 2.1 fürs GT.
> sind leichter und halt.. ...Maxxis. Nur auf der Straße hab ich dann keinen Spaß mehr.



wie schwer sind die, wie teuer und hast du eine günstige bezugsquelle ? habe nämlich auch schon angedacht noch ein zweites paar leichte reifen für die sommerlichen cc-rennen (also so ab und zu in der hobby-klasse...) anzuschaffen. 
allerdings könnte ich dafür auch den lrs vom avalanche mit mavic crosslink + fast fred 2.0 dranschrauben - hmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> wie schwer sind die, wie teuer und hast du eine günstige bezugsquelle ? habe nämlich auch schon angedacht noch ein zweites paar leichte reifen für die sommerlichen cc-rennen (also so ab und zu in der hobby-klasse...) anzuschaffen.
> allerdings könnte ich dafür auch den lrs vom avalanche mit mavic crosslink + fast fred 2.0 dranschrauben - hmmm...



der reifen soll laut Weight Weenies und Maxxis selber unter 700g weigen.
als CC-Laufradsatz würd ich ihn aber nicht nutzen, denn der High Roller war ursprünglcih ein DH Reifen und auch die CC-Variante hat noch ein Traktorreifenprofil, und wohl auch den exorbitanten Rollwiderstand des DH Pendants.

Der Schulbub testet das Ding gerade in 2.35 auf seinem Enduro und wird mir berichten ob es gut funzt, bisher weiß ich nur dass er schmal ausfällt, je nach seinem "Befund" werde ich ihn dann in 2.1 bzw. 2.35 fürs GT anschaffen.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2005)

Soooo schwer


----------



## oldman (15. Februar 2005)

will hier keinesfalss den Reifenthread ja nicht stoeren, aber wie waer's mit 




MEEEEEA FODDOS, BIDDDE!

ahem ahem
oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Februar 2005)

ja, alter Mann, sobald meine Kocmo MTB samt Race Face Rings drauf ist.
Zufrieden? 

@Radical:
Michelin XLS 2.1 UST - 780g   

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Februar 2005)

Ach herje... ich wußt ja daß UST schwer ist, aber so schwer 

PS: Werd auch bald nochmal Bilder von meinem Zaskar machen, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig...


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> will hier keinesfalss den Reifenthread ja nicht stoeren, aber wie waer's mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast ja recht, aber ich kann doch nicht andauernd die selben zwei räder (mehr gts habe ich leider nich - noch nicht   ) posten.
hätte ich alledings neue reifen, dann könnte ich ja wieder zur knipse greifen.

andererseits war mein avalanche im aktuellen modus noch nicht drin...

trotz allem: @lord helmchen:
da kann ich dann auch die michelins mit 750gr drauf lassen. 

@radical:
der normale michelin wiegt auch über 500gr und mit dauerhaft fahrbaren schläuchen (nicht dieser xxlight 90gr schrott, den ich letzten sommer mal im fast fred ausprobiert habe) kommst du dann auch auf fast 700gr.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub ich fahr seit 96 nur Schläuche der 100g-Klasse, und hatte damit eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit Michelin-Reifen Probleme. Bin erst immer den GreenLite von Panaracer gefahren, jetzt hab ich Ritchey oder Conti (weil die für ne größere Breite freigegeben sind).
Auf dem schweren Bock komm ich damit auch noch auf 700g, auf dem Zaskar aber sind's weniger (RR 2.4 + Schlauch).


----------



## schoenw (16. Februar 2005)

Bitte Leute, weniger *Bla Bla* sondern in dem Thread sollten *Fotos *sein.
Jeden Tag schau ich nach obs ein neues GT Foto gibt, da der Thread makiert ist, und jeden Tag irgendeine Meldung um irgendwas. Dazu sind andere Threads da.

also DANKE für *Fotos *und weniger *Bla Bla*

lg
Chris


----------



## Iceman (16. Februar 2005)

Ich mach mir gerade mal wieder Gedanken, meine Psylo Race (electric gold) auszuwechseln. seit dem letzten Foto hat sich einiges verändert. Mittlerweile habe ich einen Komplett schwarzen Laufradsatz drauf, und möchte eigentlich eine schwarze Gabel. Nur welche? RS Reba SL, Pilot SL oder gleich eine Fox Vanilla R? Schweeere Frage, und noch schwerere Entscheidung.

Vielleicht jemand hier, der damit Erfahrungen hat? Ich liefere auch neue Fotos von meinem geliebten XCR.....

Iceman


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2005)

schoenw schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Leute, weniger *Bla Bla* sondern in dem Thread sollten *Fotos *sein.
> Jeden Tag schau ich nach obs ein neues GT Foto gibt, da der Thread makiert ist, und jeden Tag irgendeine Meldung um irgendwas. Dazu sind andere Threads da.
> 
> also DANKE für *Fotos *und weniger *Bla Bla*
> ...


habe ich deine ganzen bilder verpasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2005)

damit es nicht so textlastig wird ein paar bilder von meinem 2000er avalanche.
bei den reifen bin ich mir zwecks farbgebung nicht so sicher. die werden aber ohnehin wieder gegen die fast freds auf mavic crosslink getauscht, sobald der untergrund das zulässt. 

ich habe den winter so langsam sooooooo satt...


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Februar 2005)

Was für ne Forke hast da genau drin? Schaut schick aus


----------



## -lupo- (20. Februar 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Forke hast da genau drin? Schaut schick aus



Die Farbe der Gabel erinnert sehr stark an eine eloxierte Gabel, passt sehr gut zum Rest!


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Februar 2005)

rock shox judy race 2001 electric red


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> rock shox judy race 2001 electric red


genau !!! der kandidat hat 100 punkte !
eloxiert ist sie leider nicht, passt aber farblich tatsächlich prima zum eloxierten rest. ausserdem ist es die am besten ansprechende gabel, die ich je hatte - reagiert wirklich schon auf kieselsteine! stahlfeder noch aus der guten rock shox zeit! wiegt um die 1600 gramm und ist selbst bei meinen 85kg ausreichend steif !

gerne hätte ich noch einen roten vorbau (am liebsten ringle) und / oder eine sattalstütze (26,8mm) - wenn jemand was weiss...


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> gerne hätte ich noch einen roten vorbau (am liebsten ringle) und / oder eine sattalstütze (26,8mm) - wenn jemand was weiss...



Habe noch einen rot eloxierten CNC-vorbau von Stevens, offensichtlich ungefahren mit minimalen (!) Lagerspuren. Die Schriftzüge sind gedruckt und würden sich sicher entfernen lassen. 1 1/8 Ahead, logo. 10,- Euro plus Porto. Interesse? Mail mir, dann gibt´s Daten (Länge u. Steigung).


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch einen rot eloxierten CNC-vorbau von Stevens, offensichtlich ungefahren mit minimalen (!) Lagerspuren. Die Schriftzüge sind gedruckt und würden sich sicher entfernen lassen. 1 1/8 Ahead, logo. 10,- Euro plus Porto. Interesse? Mail mir, dann gibt´s Daten (Länge u. Steigung).



mail hast du !

danke schon mal !


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist es die am besten ansprechende gabel, die ich je hatte - reagiert wirklich schon auf kieselsteine! ..



ich will meine auch endlich fahren können    naja, das wetter im moment würd ich ihr eh nicht antun, aber bis zum frühjahr wird`s schon werden


----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> g
> 
> gerne hätte ich noch einen roten vorbau (am liebsten ringle) und / oder eine sattalstütze (26,8mm) - wenn jemand was weiss...




hab hier noch einen xlite vorbau in elox-rot, cnc arbeit.
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will meine auch endlich fahren können    naja, das wetter im moment würd ich ihr eh nicht antun, aber bis zum frühjahr wird`s schon werden



mein rad duscht immer schon vor mir und dann wird auch gleich wild mit brunox gewerkelt, damit die judy auch wieterhin so gut flutscht ! 

gibts eigentlich schon einen "so ein scheiss wetter thread" ?   
oder einen "ich kann diese gummi-überzieh-latschen nicht mehr sehen thread" ?  
oder einen "hoffentlich muss ich unterwegs nicht pinkeln, weil 12 schichten klamotten an thread" ?  
oder...     

summer now !


----------



## marc077 (20. Februar 2005)

@versus: schau, so sieht ein roter ringle vorbau an nem zaskar aus   
wuerde mal gerne deine judy bei mir montieren. hatte lange ueberlegt, wie ich die blaue sid lackieren soll. hab mich letztendlich fuer schwarz entschieden. denke, ist aber auch nit verkehrt.
gruss, marc


----------



## BonelessChicken (20. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> damit es nicht so textlastig wird ein paar bilder von meinem 2000er avalanche.



Nur zur Info: Dein Avalanche ist gute 5 Jahre älter, maximal von 1995  . Erkennbar an dem Gusset, welches unten am Oberrohr ist. Die Zaskars und Avalanches (andere sicher auch, habe ich nie so drauf geachtet) hatten das Gusset ab 1996 am Unterrohr. Ein weiteres Indiz ist der Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr, wenn dieser schon Original so drauf war (da wäre links und rechts davon zusammen ein "all terra" gestanden).

Mein 1991er Avalanche würde ich ja gerne mal posten, aber solange keiner ein passendes Innenlager für mich hat   ... (siehe Signatur von mir)


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Februar 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info: Dein Avalanche ist gute 5 Jahre älter, maximal von 1995  . Erkennbar an dem Gusset, welches unten am Oberrohr ist. Die Zaskars und Avalanches (andere sicher auch, habe ich nie so drauf geachtet) hatten das Gusset ab 1996 am Unterrohr. Ein weiteres Indiz ist der Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr, wenn dieser schon Original so drauf war (da wäre links und rechts davon zusammen ein "all terra" gestanden).


MEEEP - beide falsch  
lustiges quiz hier... ich werfe mal einfach in den raum das es gar kein avalanche ist - wenn das auge des adlers nämlich richtig guckt, is ein schaltauge dran mit einer schraube - und das gabs wieder erst ab 96, und das avalanche hatte glaub ich wirklich ab 96 auch den neuen rohrsatz...


----------



## BonelessChicken (21. Februar 2005)

Richtig, hatte ich übersehen, wenn es ein 95er wäre, dann hätte das Schaltauge  zwei Schrauben. Vielleicht ein Übergangsmodell zum Saisonwechsel 1995/1996, bei dem noch der alte Rohrsatz verbraten wurde. Interessant auf jeden Fall. Wer löst das Rätsel nun endgültig?


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Februar 2005)

einige modelle "unter" zaskar und avalanche waren mit dem alten gusset design und den neuen schaltaugen aufgebaut... waren nur ab 96 schon ne ganze menge alurahmen in der preisklasse darunter... und das rahmennummerkauderwelsch der günstigeren gt-rahmen kann ja eh keiner deuten hier... fakt is definitiv auch das es kein problem ist/war die lackierten modell nachträglich zu polieren mit nem bisschen anstrengung... aber gab auch welche die ab werk poliert waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (21. Februar 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mein 1991er Avalanche würde ich ja gerne mal posten, aber solange keiner ein passendes Innenlager für mich hat   ... (siehe Signatur von mir)


Das alte Innenlager aus meinem 91er *TEAM*  liegt noch rum, ist aber etwas ramponiert. Jemand hat versucht es mit einem Meißel zu lösen, bzw. wieder festzuziehen. Wird wohl ein 122er sein, muss ich mal messen.
Aber wo ist das Problem? Gibt es die Teile nicht mehr neu? Eins mit 113mm / 73mm hab ich problemlos bekommen.


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2005)

toll ein quiz !

ich habe den rahmen schon vor ca. 1,5 jahren schon mal gepostet und nachgefragt, welcher rahmen es ist.

gekauft habe ich es als "eins unter dem zaskar" - an den namen konnte sich der verkäufer nicht mehr erinnern. das wäre für mich dann also ein avalanche.
als modelljahr wurde "2000" angegeben.

auf meine anfrage im forum kamen vorschläge von ziemlich neues zaskar (trotz nicht geradem hinterem ende des oberrohrs) bis hin zu relativ neues avalanche. 

da ich es in fast-neu zustand bekommen habe bin ich gaanz sicher, dass es nicht nachträglich abgelackt und poliert wurde, denn die rohre und v.a. schweissnähte sind blitzsauber !

mir wäre schon sehr daran gelegen es endlich und final zu identifizieren!

dann mal los die experten - zusatzinfos (rahmennummer o.ä.) oder weitere detailfotos kann ich gerne zur verfügung stellen !


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Februar 2005)

falls ne cnc sattelschelle dran ist währe auch noch interessant...erkenne ich auf dem bild nicht so gut, könnte wenn aber auch helfen...


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2005)

marc077 schrieb:
			
		

> @versus: schau, so sieht ein roter ringle vorbau an nem zaskar aus
> wuerde mal gerne deine judy bei mir montieren. hatte lange ueberlegt, wie ich die blaue sid lackieren soll. hab mich letztendlich fuer schwarz entschieden. denke, ist aber auch nit verkehrt.
> gruss, marc



jaaaa - deine roten eloxteile habe ich schon mehrfach mit neidblasser miene bestaunt (auch die sattelstütze - tune ?) !!!   

die judy würde bestimmt auch sehr gut an dein rad passen, aber mit schwarzem rahmen ist ne schwarze sid sicher nicht zu verachten !   

sind da hinten cantis dran ?

sehr geiles rad !


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> falls ne cnc sattelschelle dran ist währe auch noch interessant...erkenne ich auf dem bild nicht so gut, könnte wenn aber auch helfen...


die sattelschelle habe ich gewechselt gegen eine polierte mit - man ahnt es schon - rot eloxiertem verschluss.

ich werde mal die eckdaten zusammensammeln und detailfotos einstellen.
wäre fein, wenn die modelljahrexperten dranbleiben würden


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiteres Indiz ist der Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr, wenn dieser schon Original so drauf war (da wäre links und rechts davon zusammen ein "all terra" gestanden).



noch was: die aufkleber habe ich selbst draufgebappt !


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Februar 2005)

der rahmen wurde so nur 1996/97 gebaut. 1996 gab`s das backwoods und 1997 das ricochet in poliert. 98 hatten auch schon die untersten alumodelle das neue rohr/gusset design und bis einschließlich 95 gabs nur schaltaugen mit 2 schrauben. beide rahmen waren aus 7000er alu.


----------



## werner-kn (22. Februar 2005)

So,

bin jetzt auch GT-Besitzer  

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich hier nicht verkauft habe:

meins!!! 

Was meint Ihr, ist der Preis OK, falls der Zustand wirklich wie beschrieben ist? 

Wo sind denn die Schwachstellen des Bikes? D.h. auf was sollte ich achten? Wäre schön, wenn ihr einem Neuling hier helfen könntet.

Thanks

werner


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2005)

Ein tolles Bike mit Top-Ausstattung, Glückwunsch und willkommen "im Club". Wenn der Zustand tatsächlich so gut wie beschrieben ist, hast du es recht günstig geschossen, freu dich   

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Wegen evtl. vorhandenen "Schwachstellen" muss ich den Fully-Fahrern hier das Feld überlassen, da habe ich keine Praxiserfahrung, da ich nur starr unterwegs bin...



			
				werner-kn schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> bin jetzt auch GT-Besitzer
> 
> ...


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Februar 2005)

werner-kn schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> bin jetzt auch GT-Besitzer
> 
> ...



tiptop rad zum sehr guten preis - gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf den blauen hinterbau vielleicht(welchen du ja pulvern lassen kannst oder nen andere besorgen). an den teilen kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren ausser das wenn du pech hast ritzel/kettenblätter/kette runter sind was nach der guten kurbelbeschichtung nicht zu erwarten ist ausser der kette vielleicht. wenn du nicht so im training bist empfiehlt es sich vielleicht nach nem 46er oder den "normalen" kettenblättern zu gucken(die spider lässt sich austauschen gegen die 4-fach). mit luftfederelementen hab ich keine erfahrungen.
mit den komponeneten wirst ansonsten voraussichtlich sehr lange spass haben. viel spass mit dem schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (22. Februar 2005)

werner-kn schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> bin jetzt auch GT-Besitzer
> 
> ...



joh, willkommen im Club   
Schwachstellen   vielleicht, das man Pech haben kann, und einem Risse am Sitzdom entstehen.


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2005)

willkommen im club !

habe das selbe rad, bzw. den selben rahmen + dämpfer.

das ist zwar schon ein bisschen geld, aber für die ausstattung finde ich den preis ganz hervorragend - vorausgesetzt, dass die sachen in ordnung sind.
viel besser kann man ein rad ja nun nicht bestücken.  

besonders checken würde ich aber, ob die lager ausgeschlagen sind: i-drive, dog-bone und v. a. das schwingenlager.
auch die älteren sid gablen haben gerne mal spiel in den laufbuchsen, was auf dauer zu luftverlust führen kann.

sollte der dämpfer nicht so doll tun: ich habe meinen selbst gewartet mit einem service kit von toxoholic für 30 euros. gaaanz einfach aufschrauben, putzen, neue dichtungen rein, bisschen fett dazu, zuschrauben, fertig !

noch ein tipp am rande. bin auch grosser ringle H2O fan, aber an diesem rahmen (18" entspricht doch M, oder?) kriegst du in einen H2O gerade noch eine dose cola, aber kaum eine 0,7 liter flasche. aber schööön ist er...

also wenn da nix übertrieben klappert und wackelt, hast du dir da ein bomben-rad gekauft ! viel spass damit und immer feste treten...


----------



## werner-kn (22. Februar 2005)

Super,

da schein ich ja keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Obwohl schon einige Tage älter, bin ich halt doch ein Neueinsteiger. Ich hab im Frühjahr mit dem Biken angefangen (Hauptsächlich Waldwege im Schwarzwald; nix extremes) und mußte dann aufgrund Keuchhustens im Spätsommer passen. Mit über 40 Lenzen KEUCHHUSTEN    .

Mittlerweile gehts wieder besser und jetzt wird wieder angefangen. 

Das GT hat mir wirklich gleich gefallen. Die blaue Schwinge gefällt mir ebenfals nicht wirklich, ist aber wohl orginal, oder?? Dann bleibt das auch so    

Wenn ich das Teil zu Hause habe (Donnerstag) werde ich mal die Lager etc inspizieren. 

Dann gehts wieder looooos    

Gruß von Fuße des Schwarzwaldes

Werner


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Februar 2005)

na dann poste doch noch mal ein paar größere/schöner detailfotos mit nem schönerem hintergrund vom fuße des schwarzwaldes


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2005)

oh ja, die blaue schwinge   

ist original und bleibt deshalb bei mir auch so, allerdings halte ich das farbkonzept aber zumindest für schwer nachvollziehbar...

habe deshalb auch schwer mit den grünen michelins gehadert - sieht aber doch ganz gut aus.

zum keuchhusten: ein kumpel hat das auch gehabt (zumindest brauchte man bei wanderern kein klingel mehr   ) und hat sich jetzt auf pollen testen lassen. ergebnis: allergisch auf alles was blätter hat und für gewöhnlich im wald steht... jetzt gibts tabletten und eine sensiblisierungstherapie mit der hoffnung auf besserung.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Februar 2005)

werner-kn schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> bin jetzt auch GT-Besitzer
> 
> ...



hi, willkommen in der I-Drive Fraktion!!!!
einzige Schwachstelle dieses Rahmens sind die Sitzdöme, diese neigen zu Rissen, anderweitig gibts nur zu sagen dass ne 100mm Stahlfeder besser käme, da diese dem Hinterbau eher das Wasser reichen kann als die arme SID!


zu empfehlen:
Fox Float
Rock Shox Duke/Psylo (eigentlich zu lang)
Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race (die ist die wirkliche Supergabel), ewig haltbar und kein Schnickschnack.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## -lupo- (22. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Rock Shox Duke/Psylo (eigentlich zu lang)...
> 
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan



Hatte ursprünglich eine Psylo drin, ab Werk, und das ging von der Geometrie her ziemlich gut; sie war auf 100mm eingestellt.

Wenn du sauber fährst sollte das Sitzdom keine Probleme machen; also viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## Iceman (26. Februar 2005)

Gratulation auch von mir. Von so einem Rahmen habe ich immer geträumt.... Also, ich fahre mein GT ja nunscjon seit einer ganzen Weile, und ich hatte noch nie irgenwelchen Aerger mit Lagern, oder Sitzdom.

Ist einfach ein geiles Bike. (Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch nen Zaskar Rahmen.....)


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Februar 2005)

Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist einfach ein geiles Bike. (Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch nen Zaskar Rahmen.....)



...das dachte ich mir auch   

Letzte Woche ist mein Zaskar Rahmen aus den USA angekommen. Am Wochenende habe ich dann mein Terramoto gepflückt, und den Zaskar aufgebaut.   
Ich finde es ist recht ordentlich geworden. Die Gabel stört mich noch.











Freiluft Aufnahmen folgen noch. Es ist mir einfach zukalt da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Februar 2005)

jungejungejunge - das sieht geil aus !!!   
das zaskar an der wand unter (oder über) meinem xcr 1000 mit dem selben rahmendekor... habe ich so noch nicht gesehen (nicht lachen!) - ist das ein seltenes modell ???


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Februar 2005)

@versus-also zumindest über`m teich sind die dinger öfter als eloxierte... aber wenn du ihn wirklich suchst und jetzt umbedingt einen haben willst,wird er bestimmt wieder ganz selten  also 5 hab ich alleine in diesem jungen jahr schon gesehen... dürfte nen 2000er modell oder  so sein, kenn mich mit dem neuen zeugs ja nich so aus


----------



## oldman (28. Februar 2005)

moin,
der weisse Zaskar Rahmen ist glaube ich ein 2003er Modell, sowas hat mein Schwager als Komplettbike gekauft.
oldman
siehtgtvorlauterzaskarnichtmehr


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe ich so noch nicht gesehen (nicht lachen!) - ist das ein seltenes modell ???





			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> @versus-also zumindest über`m teich sind die dinger öfter als eloxierte... dürfte nen 2000er modell oder so sein, kenn mich mit dem neuen zeugs ja nich so aus





			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin, der weisse Zaskar Rahmen ist glaube ich ein 2003er Modell, sowas hat mein Schwager als Komplettbike gekauft.



Vielleicht hat GT diese Lackierung auch noch später verwendet, aber eigentlich ist es die Team-Lackierung von 2000. War damals laut Katalog zumindest in Deutschland nicht erhältlich. Hatte das Lobo, das Zaskar und offensichtlich sogar I-Drives, was mir neu ist    (s.o., versus Eintrag).


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte das Lobo, das Zaskar und offensichtlich sogar I-Drives, was mir neu ist    (s.o., versus Eintrag).



auf seite 32 siehste bilder von meinem weissen xcr 1000 und auf seite 33 hat werner-kn seinen einstieg ebenfalls mit einem solchen idrive gefeiert.

bin ja immer wieder hin und her gerissen zwischen bb, eloxiert oder eben pulver - bleibt nur eines zu tun:  weiter die augen offen halten und noch ein paar wandhalter kaufen...


----------



## KONI-DU (1. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> jungejungejunge - das sieht geil aus !!!
> das zaskar an der wand unter (oder über) meinem xcr 1000 mit dem selben rahmendekor... habe ich so noch nicht gesehen (nicht lachen!) - ist das ein seltenes modell ???



Habe mir ja im Winter mein Terramoto neu aufgebaut, und damit sollte eigentlich Schluß sein   Dann habe ich den Rahmen gesehen, der als 99er beschrieben war. Da dachte ich mir auch, das er gut zu meinem weißen xcr1000 passt    Das Dekor unterscheidet sich ein wenig vom XCR. Es ist blau/rot abgesetzt, und das XCR schwarz/rot und natürlich die blaue Schwinge.
Was mache ich jetzt nur mit dem Terramoto Rahmen   Singlespeeder   mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. März 2005)

moin,
hab mir gestern nochmal den weissen Zaskar Rahmen meines Schwagers angesehen, da hat's definitiv Unterschiede zu koni-du's Zaskar (vor allem die Decals).
so long
oldman


----------



## versus (1. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Da dachte ich mir auch, das er gut zu meinem weißen xcr1000 passt    Das Dekor unterscheidet sich ein wenig vom XCR. Es ist blau/rot abgesetzt, und das XCR schwarz/rot und natürlich die blaue Schwinge.



stimmt ! blau / rot ! sieht man eigentlich auch...
das blau / rote dekor hätte am xcr aber wohl zu gut zum hinterbau gepasst, da haben sie es wohl dann doch lieber scharz/rot mit blauer schwinge gemacht   
hätte man da nicht lieber...    aber lassen wir das !

@oldman - gehe heute mit abholkarte zur post ! bin schon gespannt...


----------



## GT-Man (1. März 2005)

Das Zaskar von Koni-Du ist ein 99er (!!!) Zaskar LE in Teamlakierung und hat laut GT Katalog von 1999 solo ab 1899 DM aufwärts gekostet. Komplett kostete das Zaskar LE dann 8999 DM.

Laut Katalog gabs in Deutschland da schon kein Zaskar LE in ball-burnished (ganz im Gegensatz zum "normalen" Zaskar) mehr, sondern nur noch in Teamlackierung!


----------



## versus (1. März 2005)

dank oldman (  ) gibts neue bilder vom avalanche mit neuem, ROT ELOXIERTEM, x-lite stem !!!


----------



## oldman (1. März 2005)

na, das freut mich, dass er dir gefaellt!
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zaskar von Koni-Du ist ein 99er (!!!) Zaskar LE in Teamlakierung ...



MIEP!
[Klugschei$ermodus on]
1999 war das Steuerrohr und das vordere Oberrohr aber blau, das ist bei dem o.g. Zassi nicht so!   
[Klugschei$ermodus off]

Hier das 1999er, dass du meinst (schon echt schööööön):






Und der Vollständigkeit halber das oben erwähnte XCR 1000.


----------



## versus (1. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Vollständigkeit halber das oben erwähnte XCR 1000.



aaaah... hast du ggf. zum xcr 1000 auch so einen vollständigen prospekt? das original setup würde mich interessieren.

@oldman: ja er gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut ! vielen dank nochmal und wenn du mal wieder an rot eloxierte teile (sattelstütze, LRS, was weiss ich noch alles) kommst, einfach bescheid geben


----------



## zaskar76 (1. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du mal wieder an rot eloxierte teile (sattelstütze, LRS, was weiss ich noch alles) kommst, einfach bescheid geben



immer schön hinten anstellen


----------



## versus (1. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> immer schön hinten anstellen



ha ! was fehlt dir denn noch ??? wenn ich mir deine "ewig-baustelle" so ansehe, dann hast du doch eh schon alle roten eloxteile abgefischt, hä ?   
bestimmt verlässt dich bald die lust am projekt und du willst mir unbedingt deine sattelstütze verkaufen


----------



## KONI-DU (1. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> MIEP!
> [Klugschei$ermodus on]
> 1999 war das Steuerrohr und das vordere Oberrohr aber blau, das ist bei dem o.g. Zassi nicht so!
> [Klugschei$ermodus off]
> ...




 Solch ein Rahmen war zum Jahreswechsel auch auf eb...com . Allerdings sehr vermackt, und ging für 230$ weg !
Designe gefällt mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (1. März 2005)

Die weisse Teamlackierung ist für mich die Schönste! Ich träume regelrecht von einem Lobo in der Farbe und als bike-Transporter ein VW-Bulli in weiss mit den roten und blauen Streifen


----------



## GT-Man (2. März 2005)

@kingmoe
Ist ja äußerst komisch, dass in meinem Katalog das Zaskar LE Team ohne blauen Lenkkopfbereich sowohl als Komplettrad wie auch als Solorahmen in weiß abgebildet ist. Vielleicht wäre mal eine Rahmennummer hilfreich???

Den blauen Lenkkopfbereich findet man zwar auch im Prospekt: Diese Bikes sind aber die Rennmaschinen von G. Randolph und P. Alcala (im Übrigen ein Xizang in Teamfarben). Sieht also ehee nach der Teamlakierung der richtigen GT-Teams in den USA aus. Zumal Wolfram Kurschat in alten BIKE-Magazinen ebenfalls mit einem weißen Zaskar LE Team unterwegs war. Ich jedenfalls habe bei allen Ebayauktionen (auch in den USA) noch NIE diesen blauen Lenkkopfbereich an einem "Normalo-"Teamrahmen gesehen.

PS: Werde mal meinen 99er-Katalog einscannen!

Bei den Bildern sieht man Dunlap komischerweise schon 1998 in Budapest mit dem blauen Lenkkopfbereich. Das mag erklären, warum die Profibikes in meinem 99er Katalog schon mit diesem blauen Lenkkopfbereich zu sehen waren - aber komisch ist es trotzdem. Alle anderen Bilder sind aus der Saison 99.


----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Ist ja äußerst komisch, dass in meinem Katalog das Zaskar LE Team ohne blauen Lenkkopfbereich sowohl als Komplettrad wie auch als Solorahmen in weiß abgebildet ist. Vielleicht wäre mal eine Rahmennummer hilfreich???
> 
> Den blauen Lenkkopfbereich findet man zwar auch im Prospekt: Diese Bikes sind aber die Rennmaschinen von G. Randolph und P. Alcala (im Übrigen ein Xizang in Teamfarben). Sieht also ehee nach der Teamlakierung der richtigen GT-Teams in den USA aus. Zumal Wolfram Kurschat in alten BIKE-Magazinen ebenfalls mit einem weißen Zaskar LE Team unterwegs war. Ich jedenfalls habe bei allen Ebayauktionen (auch in den USA) noch NIE diesen blauen Lenkkopfbereich an einem "Normalo-"Teamrahmen gesehen.
> ...



Moin,

da habe ich etwas zu schnell geschossen - ich habe die von dir genannten Bikes jetzt auch in den "normalen" 1999er Katalogen gefunden! Du hast also recht.   

Ich hatte nur im Händlerkatalog nachgeschaut, den ich "griffbereit" auf der Festplatte hatte - und da war nur das Zaskar mit dem blauen Vorderteil abgebildet. Im 1999er Faltblatt/Poster ist auch das Zassi mit Blau vorne abgebildet und ein eben genau so designtes Rennrad. Es gab also beide Ausführungen und beide liefen unter dem Label "Team Lackierung".
Kurios und interessant wie so oft bei GT-Lackierungen  



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> aaaah... hast du ggf. zum xcr 1000 auch so einen vollständigen prospekt? das original setup würde mich interessieren.



Das XCR 1000 war offiziell nur als Frame Set erhältlich und wurde mit Fox Air Vanilla R ausgeliefert. Es gab das Set auch in Ball Burnished. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem STS-XCR-1000, das kostete übrigens als Komplettbike schlanke 12.000,- DM UVP!!!


----------



## versus (2. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das XCR 1000 war offiziell nur als Frame Set erhältlich und wurde mit Fox Air Vanilla R ausgeliefert. Es gab das Set auch in Ball Burnished. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem STS-XCR-1000, das kostete übrigens als Komplettbike schlanke 12.000,- DM UVP!!!



ja ich las auch schon von 9.999 DM für das weisse 1000er - ganz ohne brain und wasweissich-dämpfer - da kann man über 250 euros für den rahmen mit innenlager, umwerfer, steuersatz und sattelstütze schon sehr froh sein


----------



## KONI-DU (3. März 2005)

@versus

hatte das noch in GT-MAN ´s Galerie gefunden :


----------



## GT-Man (4. März 2005)

Endlich kam ich mal dazu meine Winterwerkstatt zu fotografieren. Es sind ja einige Teile hinzugekommen, was wiederum bedeutete, dass etliche Lanker; Laufräder u.a. routierten. Jetzt heisst es noch bis zum Frühling möglichst viele Züge zu verlegen.  

Hier erstmal die Fullys:


----------



## GT-Man (4. März 2005)

Hier noch die Hardtails:
(keine Angst, die sch... Sattelstütze beim Zaskar Race verschwindet noch!!). Ist nur fürs Foto montiert, weil ein Bike ohne Sattel noch blöder ausschaut. Der Pantera ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Morfeus (4. März 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich kam ich mal dazu meine Winterwerkstatt zu fotografieren.



...wowh! Beidruckende Sammlung. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Bikes!

Morfeus


----------



## KONI-DU (4. März 2005)

Mein gott, du hast ja mehr GT Bikes, als manch ein GT Händler je gesehen hat   
Nee, mal im Ernst, richtig Klasse   
Da kann man "Sammlung" zu sagen.

Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das blau/gelbe Zaskar ? Sieht verdammt groß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (4. März 2005)

Das Zaskar Race hat einen 21er Rahmen. Ist mir auch etwas zu groß, aber im Wahn hatte ich ihn dann doch gekauft .... und letztendlich auch lieb gewonnen  .


----------



## Ger (4. März 2005)

Ich habe hier nochwas, hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht.
Entschuldigt bitte Vorbau etc., Frau wollte es so.
Könnte man schön zum Streetbike umbauen.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## zaskar76 (4. März 2005)

die ätzenden spinergyteile sollten, wenn sie schon umbedingt verbaut werden sollen, nicht auch noch in ein altes schönes rts finde ich.... ansonsten echt sehr schöne sammlung mittlerweile


----------



## SpeedyR (4. März 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Die weisse Teamlackierung ist für mich die Schönste! Ich träume regelrecht von einem Lobo in der Farbe und als bike-Transporter ein VW-Bulli in weiss mit den roten und blauen Streifen



Da hast du allerdings recht..Hier n Pic  von meinem LOBO DH ,inzwischen Verkauft (befindet sich in liebevollen GT-Händen-also gut fürs gewissen  )







Hab noch n paar ältere Pics vom STS gefunden..Damals noch mit XTR Vbrake/ und Mavic Crossroc/XLS Tubeless...>Man beachte die Kultigen ADP Booster anno '95 (ursprünglich NUR für Cantis ausgelegt  )











Inzwischen auf Disc umgebaut,allerdings auch etwas schwerer,dafür stabiler.











Winterumbau >WTB Grease Guard  Steuersatz,LP Composites Stütze (passend zum Lenker),FliteTT,XTR Kurbeln '02 (poliert)+Schaltwerk,Michelin XLS Reifen/Latex C4.

                                            GRuss RAfael


----------



## GT-Man (4. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die ätzenden spinergyteile sollten, wenn sie schon umbedingt verbaut werden sollen, nicht auch noch in ein altes schönes rts finde ich....



Also ich mag diese abenteuerlichen Laufradsätze, egal ab Spinergy, HED, Zipp, Spengle oder Spinweels. Das hat einfach was von innovativen Experimentiergeist von früher. 
Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Das RTS Team gabs übrigens auch mit Spinweels.
Bei der Zusammenstellung der Bikes bin ich auch eher ein Mixfrevler. Ich achte dabei nicht unbedingt darauf, ob die Parts zeitlich zusammen passen, sondern es muss mir einfach nur gefallen. Wobei der RTS-2 Rahmen von 96 mit den Spinergys von 97 gar nicht soweit auseinanderliegen.


----------



## -lupo- (5. März 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du allerdings recht..Hier n Pic  von meinem LOBO DH ,inzwischen Verkauft (befindet sich in liebevollen GT-Händen-also gut fürs gewissen  )
> 
> 
> GRuss RAfael



Jaja... deh habe ich ja verpasst... aber bis ein paar Sekunden vor Schluss hatte ich die Illusion, ich würde gewinnen    Irgendwan mal wird's schon klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (5. März 2005)

......für´s Lobo fehlt mir hier ein Smilie   also bekommst du den hier   Einfach geil das Gerät. 

An solch ein STS hätte ich auch noch Spaß   Aber bis es so perfekt aussieht kostet es leider auch soviel Kohle   

@GT-Man

In deinen heiligen GT Hallen stehen soviele Gabeln rum   
Hast Du da nicht was für mein Zaskar dabei  ?


----------



## Kint (5. März 2005)

Leut - mich trifft mal wieder der blanke Neid..

@ Gt-man poste mal die Adresse der Sammlung    

Nein im Ernst Super die teile ....


----------



## versus (5. März 2005)

da möchte ich in der reihe der gratulanten auch nicht fehlen: R E S P E K T !   

@SPEEDYR: beim beachten der kultigen brakebooster ist mir eine kleinigkeit aufgefallen, die von der klugscheisspolizei natürlich auch direkt angeprangert wird  : unter den boostern musste ich einen xls ausmachen, der eigentlich ja nun für hinten vorgesehen ist, worüber man aber bestimmt noch streiten kann.   unstrittig dagegen ist die laufrichtung des reifens, oder fährst du öfters mal einen backside nose wheelie ?      
bei aller prangerei: SAUCOOLES RAD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldman (5. März 2005)

@speedy
der LP Lenker ist stark, sieht super aus. Lass aber die Finger von Carbon Sattelstuetzen. habe selber eine LP an meinem Fully gequetscht. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass LP definitiv einer der fuehrenden Carbonverarbeiter im Bikesektor ist.
Sattelstuetze und Carbon passt nicht zusammen, IMHO. Wenn Carbon bricht, machts knack, ohne Vorwarnung. Alu laesst einem noch Zeit, du siehst den Schaden lange bevor die Stuetze knickt.
Aber, die LP Stuetze in "hybrid" sieht natuerlich gut aus. Anyway, ich wuerde die  sparen.
Deine Bikes - stark!
gruss
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (6. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @speedy
> der LP Lenker ist stark, sieht super aus. Lass aber die Finger von Carbon Sattelstuetzen. Sattelstuetze und Carbon passt nicht zusammen, IMHO.


Da gebe ich dir recht, Carbon ist da Blödsinn, evtl. sogar gefährlich. Die besten Sattelstützen sind IMHO aus Stahl wie z.B. die alte XTR.



			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Carbon bricht, machts knack, ohne Vorwarnung. Alu laesst einem noch Zeit, du siehst den Schaden lange bevor die Stuetze knickt.


Das ist wiederum etwas zu pauschal. Je nach Verarbeitung gibt dir Carbon sogar mehr Zeit zu reagieren (die Fasern reißen dann nicht alle gleichzeitig), genauso, wie dünnes Alu sich nicht einen Millimeter verbiegen muss, sondern direkt wegknacken kann. Aber darum geht´s hier ja nicht...

On Topic: Jungs, die bilderarme Zeit im Thread hat sich gelohnt, wenn man mit solchen Geschossen entschädigt wird! Ich spiele bald ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir doch irgendwann mein erstes Fully zu kaufen


----------



## KONI-DU (6. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> On Topic: Jungs, die bilderarme Zeit im Thread hat sich gelohnt, wenn man mit solchen Geschossen entschädigt wird! Ich spiele bald ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir doch irgendwann mein erstes Fully zu kaufen



und   schon eine Idee


----------



## versus (8. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> und   schon eine Idee


jetzt hats dem moe bei dem gedanken an ein fully doch glatt die sprache verschlagen


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hats dem moe bei dem gedanken an ein fully doch glatt die sprache verschlagen



Hab da schon was im Auge   
Da das aber eine eher wage Aussicht ist, halte ich mich erst einmal bedeckt - ihr seht es dann ja eh früh genug   

...und sollte das Objekt meiner momentanen Begierde nicht zu mir finden, werde ich mich von euch eh noch einmal beraten lassen, denn mit den GT-Sänften kenne ich mich echt nicht aus. Mit meinem (mittlerweile leider verkauften) einzigen Fully, einem Marin FRS Team von 1993, hat das ja alles nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## oldman (8. März 2005)

@moe
darf man aus deinem Statement schliessen, du hast ein GT Fully in's Auge gefasst?
curiositykilledthecat... oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @moe
> darf man aus deinem Statement schliessen, du hast ein GT Fully in's Auge gefasst?
> curiositykilledthecat... oldman



hmmm.
viel gibts ja nicht.
RTS
STS
LTS 
XCR

alles andere wäre Frevel an der Religion! 
ne, viel spaß bei der Qual der Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. März 2005)

man ahnt ja schon, dass es sich um was schlankrohriges, nicht allzu neues handeln wird ( L-/S-/R-ts ), oder ?   
bei allem was exzentrisch gelagert ist, stehe ich gerne beratend zur seite !   
wurde die geplante neuanschaffung denn auch schon vom haushaltsausschuss verabschiedet ???
nicht, dass das mecker gibt


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @moe
> darf man aus deinem Statement schliessen, du hast ein GT Fully in's Auge gefasst?
> curiositykilledthecat... oldman



Es ist nicht so, dass ich es wirklich bräuchte (wer BRAUCHT hier schon genau die Bikes, über die wir uns bald täglich unterhalten) und auch an offenen Baustellen mangelt es nicht. Aber nachdem ich hier immer wieder echt schöne Fullys sehe, wächst schon der Wunsch nach einem ähnlichen Teil - und mein alternder Rücken wird es mir sicher auch danken, nicht nur Zaskar & Co. zu fahren   
Aber noch ist nichts spruchreif...

Wer sich übrigens über meine widersprüchlichen Aussagen ("Will mein erstes Fully..." contra "Hatte mal ein Marin FRS") wundert, dem sei gesagt, dass ich das Marin nur kurz besessen und eigentlich nicht wirklich viel gefahren habe. Abgesehen von dem damaligen Stand der Technik (Elastomere) habe ich also nicht wirklich Fully-Erfahrung. 



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> wurde die geplante neuanschaffung denn auch schon vom haushaltsausschuss verabschiedet ???
> nicht, dass das mecker gibt



Naja, sagen wir, ich arbeite dran


----------



## versus (8. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sagen wir, ich arbeite dran



na dann gutes gelingen! mit gesundheitsschonenden argumenten kann man noch am ehesten punkten   

vielleicht sollten wir einen "wie bringe ich es meiner liebsten bei?"-thread starten... tipps, tricks und erfahrungswerte !


----------



## versus (8. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sagen wir, ich arbeite dran



na dann gutes gelingen! mit gesundheitsschonenden argumenten kann man noch am ehesten punkten   

vielleicht sollten wir einen "wie bringe ich es meiner liebsten bei?"-thread starten... tipps, tricks und erfahrungswerte !

keine ahnung warum das jetzt 2mal kam -


----------



## oldman (9. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten wir einen "wie bringe ich es meiner liebsten bei?"-thread starten... tipps, tricks und erfahrungswerte !
> 
> keine ahnung warum das jetzt 2mal kam -




na, hast wohl die Paniktaste gedrueckt, als die bessere Haelfte um die Ecke kam (bist du wieder im Ibej oder was?)
  
oldman
weisswovonersprichtweilauchheimlichaufiebejsurfenmuss


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> bei allem was exzentrisch gelagert ist, stehe ich gerne beratend zur seite !



das gleiche gilt für mich!
obwohl ein STS/LTS auch net schlecht wäre!

und moe, noch ne Idee für dich:
STS-XCR-1000 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## versus (9. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> na, hast wohl die Paniktaste gedrueckt, als die bessere Haelfte um die Ecke kam (bist du wieder im Ibej oder was?)
> 
> oldman
> weisswovonersprichtweilauchheimlichaufiebejsurfenmuss


    
mist, erwischt !


----------



## cleiende (19. März 2005)

Guten Abend miteinander!

Es ist
- kein MTB
- Bj 2004
- ABER ein GT
War mir einfach zu schwer ein älteres GT RR zu erlangen, hätte eh nur das Team Lotto sein dürfen.

@ Freunde der lästerlichen Kommentare über "kleines Dreieck" etc.: Schaut mal bei GT im Web nach, ab jetzt haben die RR-Rahmen kein triple triangle mehr  






Besseres Bild sobald die Digicam wieder im Haus ist.


----------



## GTdanni (19. März 2005)

Pedale? 
Spacer?

Wie lauten deine Ausreden? 

Nee mal im Ernst, ein schönes Rad, ich hab auch mal über so ein "Neues" GT nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (19. März 2005)

Moin!
würd gerne meine unfreiwillige GT-"Sammlung" auflösen.
Zu verkauf steht ein GT LTS (mit gebogenem Sattelrohr), ein GT LTS und ein XCR I-Drive 1000 Team (das weiße). Eigentlich nur der nackte Rahmen mit Dämpfer etc. Evtl. kann ich auch noch ein paar Teile auf Wunsch dran basteln.
Die Größen sind ca. 16", 20" und 19". Messe aber lieber nochmal nach, wenn Interesse besteht. Schicke gerne Bilder...
Preisvorstellung? Macht mir Angebote!

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Pedale?
> Spacer?
> 
> Wie lauten deine Ausreden?
> ...



Hier die Ausreden:
ad 1) habe keine Winterschuhe fürs RR, und da ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre bleiben die Dinger dran bis es auch morgens wärmer ist
ad 2) Eine Aheadgabel ist schnell zu weit gekürzt...... zudem habe ich die 35 überschritten und will vielleicht nicht mehr so buckeln


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

so, meine kleine Waffe:





wird bald noch mit Magura 10th Anniversary, Syntace Duraflite und langem Vorbau (130mm) aufpoliert, ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit Radialgelenken wird dem Hinterbau bald zu neuen Höchstleistungen verhelfen, und ein NC-17 Steuersatz löst den FSA Pig DH Pro ab, so dass ich gewichtstechnisch plus/minus Null rauskommen müsste.

aja, der Vorbau könnte ein Syncros sein, wenn jemand nur eine schräge Kappe für mich hätte! 



So, und jetzt sagt mir wie ihr es findet!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2005)

du weisst schon das die 10th weniger bremsleistung hat und mehr wiegt???
aber schön isse


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> du weisst schon das die 10th weniger bremsleistung hat und mehr wiegt???
> aber schön isse



die 10th ist laut meinen Informationen noch eine HS22, jedoch mit den Nehmer und Gebermaßen der HS33, ob sie mit Carbonbooster, Stahlflex usw. mehr wiegt weiß ich nicht, schön ist sie jedoch, und darauf kommts an


----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2005)

weiss nicht, die gebrauchte die ich mal in den händen hatte, hatte auf jeden fall   die 16er kolben - sonst würden doch die altekhebel auch gar nicht passen  oder gabs da zwischendinger? tomac und raceline D hatten glaub ich auch kleinere kolben oder? ach mach du mal und berichte dann noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (20. März 2005)

Man, richtig schön das Rad. Ich glaub wenn Geld da ist, muß ich auch nochmal nach nem I-Drive ausschau halten...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss nicht, die gebrauchte die ich mal in den händen hatte, hatte auf jeden fall   die 16er kolben - sonst würden doch die altekhebel auch gar nicht passen



hmmm.
bin kampfsportler, hab ne straffe hand, werd mich mit der Bremsleistung sicher arrangieren.

notfalls verkauf ich und ersetze gegen Gott weiß was. Aber hey, erst schlecht reden wenn ich selber drüber spotte!


----------



## -lupo- (20. März 2005)

Nice! 

Ich denke, die 10th Anniversary Maggies werden sehr guz zum Rest passen; bin schon auf Fotos gespannt   

Zur Kappe: Bei Chainreactioncycles kriegst du die schräge Ahead-KAppe in Alu, in silber und schwarz eloxiert. Nur weiss ich nicht mehr was die kostet.


----------



## gummikuh99 (20. März 2005)

Ich bin ziemlich neu in der GT-Welt; habe mir im letzten Sommer im ebay einen Xizang-Rahmen zugelegt, den ich jetzt aufbauen möchte :

Manitou Mars Super

Hope XC 4 Scheibenbremse

Hügi 240 mit Mavic X3.1 UST  usw.

Für die hintere Scheibenbremse suche ich noch einen vernünftigen Adapter, kann wer einen empfehlen oder ist Eigenbau erforderlich ?

Der Rahmen ist wohl aus den Anfängen der Xizang-Ära, wer kann bitte nähere Angaben zu Jahr und Produktion geben


----------



## oldman (20. März 2005)

moin,

Gratulation zum Xizang!! Scheint ein 91er Rahmen zu sein, wenn ich mich nicht taeusche.
Man kann dem Rahmen eine Scheibenbremse verpassen, da gibt's Adapter von diversen Anbietern, unter anderem Point. 
ABER: die Dinger muessen am Rahmen verschraubt werden, soll heissen wir reden hier von Bohrungen und Loechern im Xizang.
Das grenzt ein kleines bissl an ein Sakrileg.... und ist ganz einfach schade um das Teil.
Wie gesagt, technisch moeglich, aber nicht jedermann's Sache. Ich empfehle einen Satz schlanke V-Brakes.
ciao
oldman, deraucheinXizanghataberohneBohrloecher


----------



## kingmoe (20. März 2005)

Ich tippe mal auf Baujahr 1997 oder neuer, falls nicht die Aufkleber nachträglich geändert wurden. Auf keinen Fall vor 1996. 1991 hatte auch das Xizang doch noch U-Brake-Sockel.

Schönes Teil - und eine Scheibenbremse hat daran nichts verloren   
Wie Oldman schon bemerkt hat, es gibt wunderschöne V-Brakes die auch gut zupacken. Von edlem Retro-Zeug bis zu den letzten Avids TI oder SD/ (nicht die aktuellen, kotz...) ist da echt viel möglich. Ich habe mich z.B. für mein Titan-Kona für die Avid TI entschieden. Passt prima und bremst perfekt.


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2005)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum stilvollen Klassiker.
Die Bohrungen für die Montage eines Adapters können auch das vorschnelle Ende für den Rahmen bewirken, die Rohre sind recht dünn und wer weiß ob damals schon an die Krafteinlenkung von Scheibenbremsen gedacht wurde (wohl eher nicht).
So schlecht bremsen V-Brakes oder eine HS 33 auch nicht.
Bohrungen, das würde ich meinem Xizang niemals antun.
Gruß,

cleiende


----------



## Morfeus (20. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ABER: die Dinger muessen am Rahmen verschraubt werden, soll heissen wir reden hier von Bohrungen und Loechern im Xizang.



es gibt Adapter da muss garnix gebohrt werden. Hab selbst so einen an meinem LTS.

ABER: bitte, bitte nicht an das Xizang!

Morfeus


----------



## gummikuh99 (20. März 2005)

Keine Panik, die Bohrmaschine wird niemals den Rahmen sehen, das wäre   ; ich tu mir ja schon schwer, das Steuerrohr von der Mars abzulängen

Scheibenbremsen sind nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber eine Hope XC4 passt eigentlich ganz gut an einen Klassiker; 

Die Aufkleber scheinen mir nicht original zu sein, es fehlt auch der "Xizang"-Sticker; zur besseren Altersbestimmung noch eine Ansicht von hinten


----------



## versus (20. März 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Kappe: Bei Chainreactioncycles kriegst du die schräge Ahead-KAppe in Alu, in silber und schwarz eloxiert. Nur weiss ich nicht mehr was die kostet.



habe auch das syncros-kappen problem !
billigplastik bei so einem vorbau   - aber darüber hatte ich ja bereits referiert...
habe die bei chaindingens nicht gefunden ! kannst du ggf. mal einen link einstellen ?
dank oldman hat sich das problem zwar erst mal gelöst, allerdings fände ich es doch schade, den vorbau in der kiste verschimmeln zu lassen.

@cleiende: klasse rennrad ! seit mich 2002 ein holländer damit am mont ventoux stehen gelassen hat, halte ich auch immer ausschau nach einem zr 1.0 rahmen (wohlwissend, dass die pleite am berg wohl nicht nur mit dem rahmen in zusammenhang gebracht werden kann    )

@lord helmchen: geiles rad ! wenn ausreichend handkraft vorhanden ist, votiere ich auch zu style (10th...)   

@gummikuh99 : NNNNEEEEEIIIIIINNNN !!!!   
bitte ein paar schlanke avids montieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (21. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch das syncros-kappen problem !
> billigplastik bei so einem vorbau   - aber darüber hatte ich ja bereits referiert...
> habe die bei chaindingens nicht gefunden ! kannst du ggf. mal einen link einstellen ?
> dank oldman hat sich das problem zwar erst mal gelöst, allerdings fände ich es doch schade, den vorbau in der kiste verschimmeln zu lassen.



There you are, sir: *Klick mich! *
Ich weiss aber nicht, was Versand bei denen kostet.



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> @gummikuh99 : NNNNEEEEEIIIIIINNNN !!!!
> bitte ein paar schlanke avids montieren !



Bin gleicher Meinung; schöne Avids dran!


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2005)

Wenn das Bild ein Original von dem Artikel sein soll, ist die Kappe aber nicht original... oder war das auch nicht gewollt?


----------



## -lupo- (21. März 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Bild ein Original von dem Artikel sein soll, ist die Kappe aber nicht original... oder war das auch nicht gewollt?



Das kann sein; sie sieht ähnlich aus wie die, die auf ebay.de manchmal auftauchen (in schwarz). Aber das wäre mir im Prinzip sogar egal, denn mit einer normalen runden Alukappe sieht ein Syncros einfach nur dämlich aus


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2005)

Ajo drum frag ich ja  Die originale Kappe sah halt komplett anders aus. Der Schriftzug war wenn ich mich recht entsinne unten und in gleichem Abstand um den Radius verlaufend, die Schraube war eine "normale" Inbus-Schraube mit hohem, nicht mit flachem Kopf.


----------



## lehmann (21. März 2005)

Hallo,
auf die Schnelle:
So sieht eine Originale aus:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7139716103


----------



## zaskar76 (21. März 2005)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auf die Schnelle:
> So sieht eine Originale aus:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7139716103



komisches original..... meine sehen so aus....


----------



## versus (21. März 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> There you are, sir: *Klick mich! *



thank you man ! zwecks versandkosten habe ich die schon angemailt !
mir wäre es in diesem fall auch egal, ob das die originalkappen sind, denn die sehen allemal stabiler als mein altes aus !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. März 2005)

der link funzt bei mir nicht.
versus, du hast PN!


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2005)

Jo also der ebay-Link ist mal gewiß kein Original...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaska (23. März 2005)

*klick*


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2005)

schönes rad, aber wird das zum kantenklatschen missbraucht  
weil wegen sattelstellung und trägemachend aussehender gabel und so...


----------



## Zaska (23. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad, aber wird das zum kantenklatschen missbraucht
> weil wegen sattelstellung und trägemachend aussehender gabel und so...



hehe...Kantenklatschen ist mir neu 

Das Rad sah früher tatsächlich etwas sportlicher aus (habe es seit 10 Jahren) - nach meiner Knieverletzung und damit verbundener Aufgabe meiner Karriere als (Lizensfreier) Rennteilnehmer dient es eigentlich nur noch zum "gemäßigten" Genießen der Natur


----------



## Morfeus (23. März 2005)

Zaska schrieb:
			
		

>



sieht gut aus, endlich mal wieder ein eher klassischer Aufbau...

Den Lenker find ich aber eher grauslich. Ein gerader würde das Bike optisch sehr aufwerten.

Was ist das für eine Gabel? Für ne Judy SL scheint sie mir zuviel Federweg zu haben...

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (23. März 2005)

noch was:

Ist zwar vielleicht pedantisch, aber die Außenhülle für die V-Brake hinten würde ich schon durch den vorgesehenen Anschlag führen, das ist zwar sehr sehr eng aber geht...

Morfeus


----------



## Zaska (23. März 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut aus, endlich mal wieder ein eher klassischer Aufbau...
> 
> Den Lenker find ich aber eher grauslich. Ein gerader würde das Bike optisch sehr aufwerten.



Hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch dran, allerdins in Verbindung mit eine 13cm Syncros Vorbau. War mir etwas zu sportlich - der hohe Lenker macht das Rad schön wendig, das gefällt mir so... 



			
				Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Gabel? Für ne Judy SL scheint sie mir zuviel Federweg zu haben...



Das ist eine Judy 100 dran. Vorher eine Judy SL, Baujahr 95 glaube ich. Vor zwei Jahren haben mich Freunde dann darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß die Standrohre asymmetrisch zueinander stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2005)

tu dir bitte selbst den gefallen und verbastel es nicht weiter, sonst wirst du dich irgendwann schwarzärgern wenn du dich wieder mehr mit dem sport und den rädern beschäftigst. das was man von deinen komponenten sieht ist gut, und komm bloss nicht auf die idee dir 9-fach oder sonstiges aufschwatzen zu lassen und lass die die gelenheit nicht entgehen wenn die mal ne gabel mit niedrigerer bauhöhe bekommen kannst(lenkwinkel). verstehe nicht so ganz was mit der gabel war, wenn nix gebrochen war kann da doch nix schief stehen oder  
viel spass weiter mit dem gerät


----------



## Zaska (23. März 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> noch was:
> 
> Ist zwar vielleicht pedantisch, aber die Außenhülle für die V-Brake hinten würde ich schon durch den vorgesehenen Anschlag führen, das ist zwar sehr sehr eng aber geht...
> 
> Morfeus


Hast Du ein Foto von sowas? Nach meiner Einschätzung würde die L-Führung der V-Brake dann zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen....


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2005)

ich verstehe den morf jetzt auch nicht wirklich was er da abendteuerliches basteln will


----------



## Morfeus (23. März 2005)

Zaska schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du ein Foto von sowas? Nach meiner Einschätzung würde die L-Führung der V-Brake dann zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen....



es gibt stärker gekrümmte Röhrchen. Der Radius geht trotzdem gut, hatte ich an meinem LTS bevor ich Discs montiert habe. Bild hab ich leider keins...

Morfeus


----------



## marc077 (23. März 2005)

schau mal in meiner galerie die ersten beiden bilder an. da kannst du sehen, wie ich den bremszug verlegt hab. ist zwar grad ne canti hinten verbaut, wenn du aber ne v-brake montieren willst, klappt das mit der huelse, die oben als endkappe fungiert, ohne probleme. brauchst auch kein anderes roehrchen.
gruss, marc


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2005)

roehrchen??? endkappe??? cantie???
was diskutierst du denn hier? 
und findest du wirklich das deine konstruktion mit v-pipe und kabelbinder besser aussieht als original


----------



## marc077 (23. März 2005)

ich dachte, etwas weiter vorne gings um die verlegung des zuges bei ner v-brake. falsch?
und was meinst du mit original? ich hab nen 93er zaskar. da gibt s unter dem oberrohr zwar was fuer nen zug bzw. fuer das eigentliche plstikroehrchen, allerdings ist das teil nicht als zuggegenhalter konzipiert. an den neuen ist das bestimmt so ausgelegt, dass du ne zughuelle reinstecken kannst. ohne meine huelse koennte ich die huelle nur durchstecken, haette aber keinen widerhalt.
gruss, marc


----------



## GTruni (24. März 2005)

Hier meine beiden GT's:
- für den täglichen Arbeits-Ritt durch den Wald, das Avalanche
- just for fun und die Berge..., das auf Level 1.0 aufgerüstete ID XC


----------



## oldman (24. März 2005)

lecker!
Das IDXC 3.0 in Alu sieht definitiv besser aus als der 1.0 Rahmen in lackiert, da hat GT IMHO was versemmelt. 
Auf jeden Fall ist dein IDXC   
oldman


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2005)

Na also, bin ich nicht der Einzige, der ein IDXC fährt. Sieht in Alu echt gut aus, Glückwunsch. Leider nicht ball-burnished, von daher viel Spaß beim jährlichen Polieren.
Ach ja, Epple in D hat derzeit die wichtigsten Ersatzteile auf Lager, nur falls Du Dich mal prophylaktisch eindecken willst. Einzig das Ausfallende ist nicht da.
Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTruni (25. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> lecker!
> Das IDXC 3.0 in Alu sieht definitiv besser aus als der 1.0 Rahmen in lackiert, da hat GT IMHO was versemmelt.
> Auf jeden Fall ist dein IDXC
> oldman



Thja, das blaue Ding gefällt nicht so toll. Zu meinem Glück sind die Rahmen identisch.


----------



## oldman (25. März 2005)

moin,

jetzt muss noch mal ein Update meines Zaskar Roadrunners bringen. Hab mir neulich eine GT Kurbel organisiert (in diesem Zusammenhang herzlichen Dank an die Herren Bush und Greenspan, ohne den schwachen Dollar haette das nicht geklappt).
Der Kurbel hab ich einen Satz Stronglight Kettenblätter verpasst (46-34-24), das geht ab wie Lottchen. Wusste garnicht mehr, dass man so schnell sein kann.
Das 24er Kettenblatt schmeiss ich wieder runter, braucht's nicht.

Wuerde mal behaupten, das Roadrunner Zaskar Projekt ist vorerst beendet - jetzt werden km gefressen.

oldman


----------



## Radical_53 (26. März 2005)

Wahnsinnig schön!  Auch gerade mit der Kurbel, die hatte mir auch immer gefallen.
Aber: Noch nicht fertig machen  Es ist doch alles so schön gerade an dem Rad, mach doch noch gerade Barends dran!


----------



## versus (26. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Wuerde mal behaupten, das Roadrunner Zaskar Projekt ist vorerst beendet - jetzt werden km gefressen.


 hmmm... sieht schon fast fertig aus, aber den tipp von radicail würde ich aufgreifen und ist der steuersatz blau ???  
aber seeehr schönes rad, wo hast du denn die gabel her ???
da bekommt man wieder wahnsinnig lust selbst ein strassen-gt aufzubauen...

@GTruni: auch das ist ein sehr schönes rad ! wie fährt es sich denn ? die "experten" der einschlägigen fachzeitschriften  (die auch gerne mal so sensationell schlaue sachen bei der kaufberatung für tourenbikes schreiben wie: "Discs mit mehr als 160mm montieren, sonst sieht es bergab düster aus..."   ) haben ja immer an zu hohem schwerpunkt oder zu flachem lenkwinkel, oder zu steilem lenkwinkel oder wasweissichwas rumgenörgelt. GT scheint bei denen so gar keine lobby mehr zu haben. bitte mal einen echten erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## KONI-DU (26. März 2005)

@GTruni
Sieht klasse aus. Ich kann mich an solch "verschnörkelten" Fully´s nicht satt sehen   Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du damit Fahrtechnisch auch zufrieden bist (so von wegen neues i-Drive uns so   )

@oldmann
da ist ja Vollvisierhelm Pflicht !!!!   
Ich finde, der blaue Steuersatz passt nicht so ins Bild. Schwarz würde das Ganze noch unscheinbarer wirken lassen. Irgent eine Gewichtsangabe ?
Aber,......Oldman 12 Points


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2005)

aus aktuellem anlass da wir heute auf den tag genau 10 jahre zusammen sind  hiermit hat der "virus" also bei mir vor 10 jahren begonnen, und heute wird er nur noch für gemütliche alltagsfahrten genutzt  nach putzen war mir trotzdem heute vor der rundfahrt nicht  






ich hoffe das mit dem foto klappt...

edit: dies soll KEIN roadrunner sein sondern einfach nur für die kurze fahrt zwischendurch, ein orthophädischer albtraum mit richtigen slicks, starrgabel und mir heute angemesseneren 19" ist in mache und wird dir tage hier folgen...


----------



## GTdanni (26. März 2005)

Schönes Rad, wie bremst sich die Firmtech? 

Und gut das du immer noch nen halben Meter Schalthülle als Reserve mit hast 
(Schaltwerk)   

Viel Spass noch die nächsten 10 Jahre.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2005)

ich habe keinen unterschied zwischen normal und firmtec festgestellt - ausser das es nix einzustellen gibt... wobei ich bis heute noch nicht verstanden habe was andere leute machen wenn sie angeblich stundenlang mit der montage beschäftigt sind, da gibt`s imho wesentlich schlimmere v-brakes...


----------



## GTruni (27. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> @GTruni
> Sieht klasse aus. Ich kann mich an solch "verschnörkelten" Fully´s nicht satt sehen   Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du damit Fahrtechnisch auch zufrieden bist (so von wegen neues i-Drive uns so   )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

GTruni schrieb:
			
		

> KONI-DU schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KONI-DU (27. März 2005)

GTruni schrieb:
			
		

> KONI-DU schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman (27. März 2005)

@radical53
nun ja, gerade Barends wuerden sich gut machen, stimmt. Wenn mir mal was Schickes ueber'n Weg laeuft.... 

@versus
ja, der blaue King ist dran, weil das Projekt urspruenglich in Richtung blau ging (USE Lenker, Kooka, Moby Post).
Wuerde den blauen King gerne gegen einen schwarzen tauschen. Der blaue hat jetzt knapp 400km am Road Zaskar, also sozusagen neu.

@koni-du
das Teil wiegt knapp 9,5kg. Die Gabel (Pace RC 30) ist recht schwer (940g), der Rahmen ist auch nicht leicht, liegt bei 2025g.

oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> GTruni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KONI-DU (27. März 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> KONI-DU schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Lord Helmchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (27. März 2005)

@oldman: Ja, schick müssen sie sein. Richtig schick. Möglichst auch noch zeitgemäß und kultig (schwierig bei Barends).
Ich hab neulich bei meinem Zaskar die langen Trek OCLV Hörner gegen ein paar kurze Bontrager getauscht, ist zwar nicht "kultig" aber für mich ok. Wenn ich mal "edle" sehr kurze Barends finde, kämen dann halt die dran...


----------



## Captain S (27. März 2005)

und hier mein Neues, dass ich mir diesen Winter zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

Sehr schönes I-Drive.
ist das ne 9.0 hinten dran?

spendier uns mal eine Ausstattungliste!


----------



## Captain S (27. März 2005)

Nein, sondern ein Sachs Plasma.
Hier eine kleine    Teileliste 

Rahmen 	            2500(?)	GT I-Drive Race 2001
 Dämpfer 	257	Fox Float RL
 Steuersatz 	88	Cane Creek IS-2
 Gabel 	            2020	Marzocchi MX Comp ETA
Sattel 	             157	Selle Italia SLR XP
 Spacer 	             20	Alu 
 Sattelstütze 	240(?)	Kore Race Lite 27,2 x 350
 Bremshebel r. 	73	Sram 9.0
 Bremshebel l. 	73	Sram 9.0
 Schalthebel r. 	119	Shimano XT
 Schalthebel l. 	119	Shimano XT	
 Bremsz.+Hüllen 	70	Shimano
 Schaltz.+Hüllen 	70	Shimano
 Lenker 	             118	Ritchey WCS XC
 Vorbau 	             105	Ritchey WCS 110mm
 Lenkergriffe 	46	Ritchey WCS
 Kette  	             280	Sram PC58
Flaschenhalter 	9	Tune Wasserträger
 Schaltwerk 	203	Sachs Plasma
 Umwerfer 	127	Shimano XT
 Bremse vorne 	191	Sram 9.0 inkl. Gummis
 Bremse hinten 	191	Sram 9.0 inkl. Gummis
 Innenlager 	220	Race Face Isis XS 68x113
 Kurbel rechts 	301	FSA Afterburner+Schraube
 Kurbel links 	246	FSA Afterburner+Schraube
 Grosses Blatt 	80	FSA 7075 Alu
 Mittleres Blatt 	49	FSA 7075 Alu
 Kleines Blatt 	17	FSA 7075 Alu
 Kettenblattschrauben 	12	FSA Alu
 Laufräder 	2326	DT Onyx, DT, Sun Rhino Lyte
 Mäntel 	            1100	Schwalbe Little Albert 2,1
Schläuche 	240	Schwalbe Extra Light SV
 Kassette 	269	Sram 5.0 inkl Lock
 Schnellspanner 	78	Ritchey
  Pedal rechts 	262	Time Z
 Pedal links 	262	Time Z


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. März 2005)

schönes Bike, nur der Rahmen wiegt glaube mehr.
meiner wiegt 2600g, und das in Ball Burnished und als 99er Modell ohne Sitzdom.

addiere mal 200-300g Lack und den Sitzdom, dürftest die 3000g glaube toppen.
aber keine Garantie dafür.


----------



## Captain S (28. März 2005)

So, ich hab das Bike eben nachgewogen. Es wiegt komplett 12,7 kg   

Der Rahmen sollte also nur 100gr schwerer sein als ich es angegeben habe, also nakisch 2,6kg.


----------



## ringo667 (29. März 2005)

Hi Leute, 

letzte Woche habe ich mir ein GT zaskar Team 05 aufbaut.

Damit ich auch wiede ein paar Touren machen kann.

Bin sonst eher im Trialforum unterwegs

Wie findet ihr das Bike?


----------



## versus (29. März 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> letzte Woche habe ich mir ein GT zaskar Team 05 aufbaut.
> 
> ...


hmmm... wenn ich ehrlich sein darf:
die neuen rahmendekors mit der sehr dick wirkenden pulverbschichtung sind nicht so mein ding und auch der recht abenteuerliche teilemix sieht mir persönlich ein wenig zu sehr zusammengebastelt aus - hat irgendwie optisch (dunkelblau gegen sidblau) und technisch (flat-pedals und dh lenker gegen reinrassige lockout-race-gabel) keine linie    sorry


----------



## ringo667 (30. März 2005)

warum sorry? brauchst dich doch für deine Meinung nicht entschuldigen.... ,

weil, unrecht hast du ja nicht.

Der Teilemix ist wirklich etwas abenteuerlich.
wollte halt nen Bike mit dem ich noch ein wenig trialen kann, deshalb die Pedale, Lenker. die Gabel sollte dann auch für normale Touren gut sein.
Ich denke ich habe einen einigermaßen guten kompromiss gefunden, alles unter einen Hut bekommt man eh nicht.
Ist halt mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes Rad. 
Über Tipps was man hätte besser machen können würde ich mich freuen,
aber verreisst es bitte nicht zu sehr...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2005)

schmeiß die Flats raus und bau Klicks ein.
dann schmeiß den DH Lenker weg und montiere einen Flatbar, sehr gut würde IMHO auch ein RooX DBS Flatriser passen, habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit.

(RooX da flach und breiter als meisten Flatbars, fast 63cm)

dann nochmal posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (31. März 2005)

Zum Trialen und gemütlich fahren braucht's aber meiner Meinung nach einen Rizer. 

Als Pedal kann ich z.B. Crank Bros Mallet M oder evtl. auch Shimano DX empfehlen. Genug Halt auch ohne die passenden Schuhe, mit dafür dann sehr vorteilhaft wenn man länger fährt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2005)

Radical, quatsch nicht so viel und stell dein GT zur Schau!


----------



## Radical_53 (31. März 2005)

Bin aber noch net fertig  Noch schaut's beinah genauso aus wie auf den letzten Bildern. "Neu" soll's besser werden


----------



## Toni777 (3. April 2005)

Hier mein GT


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

Heute Morgen beim Zoll abgeholt:











Morfeus


----------



## oldman (6. April 2005)

GRANDIOS!!!!!!!

willkommen im Titan Club!

Jahrgang?
size?
wieviel hat der Spass gekostet (intime Frage...   )

jetzt bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt.
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Jahrgang?
> size?
> wieviel hat der Spass gekostet (intime Frage...   )



1996
20,5" (1.570g)
US $440,00  = ca. EUR 342,21

allerdings neuwertig, nur minimalste Kratzerchen

BTW, ab 1.4.2005 wird bei privat zu privat nur noch der Warenwert verzollt, die Versandkosten bleiben außen vor...

Morfeus


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2005)

Wahnsinn!!! Wo hast du das gute Stück denn her?


----------



## versus (7. April 2005)

wie geil !!!   unbedingt den aufbau posten !!!
noch ne intime frage: wie hoch ist bei dem warenwert der zoll ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (7. April 2005)

Bastieeeh schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn!!! Wo hast du das gute Stück denn her?



Ebay USA...

Morfeus


----------



## marc077 (7. April 2005)

hat eigentlich einer der anwesenden hier auch nen schwarzen zaskar le? die eloxierte form von 93 bzw 94 aber.
gruss, marc


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2005)

Will auch mal was posten:










Ist ca. 10 Monate alt das Rad, seitdem ich es aufgebaut hab...


Mehr Bilder auf Anfrage oder siehe:

<== Gallerie


----------



## KONI-DU (8. April 2005)

Glückwunsch   sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## hopmonkey (8. April 2005)

Hier mal meine gute alte Allzweckmühle:






Der Rahmen isn 94er, hat damals im Trialeinsatz ne menge Beulen und Kratzer
erlitten und die Kiste is jez gemütlich bzw abfahrtsorientiert
erweitert/umgebaut.


----------



## differ (9. April 2005)

also ne Doppelbrücke an dem alten Rahmen ist riskant. Einer meiner Kumpel hatte nämlich die gleiche Kombination. Der Rahmen war sogar das gleiche Baujahr. Er ist eigentlich nur Tour gefahren, mit gelegentlich ne paar Sprüngen bis max 1m Höhe. Als er dann nur mal kurz in die Stadt wollte ist ihm der Rahmen vorne am Steuersatz einfach am Ober- und Unterrohr gebrochen. Glücklicherweise nichts passiert, aber der Rahmen war hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchiebeNix (9. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen GTs in die Fotogalerie gestellt - Fortsetzung folgt   

Gruß
Björn.

P.S. Lästert ruhig über das Timberline, ich stehe da drüber


----------



## Captain S (9. April 2005)

@BHeumann
Schickes Zaskar, aber ist das wirklich ein Reflektor an der Sattelstütze?!


----------



## SchiebeNix (9. April 2005)

Ja, ist es, ist momentan alles noch "serienmäßig" bis auf die XT-Pedale


----------



## hopmonkey (11. April 2005)

differ schrieb:
			
		

> also ne Doppelbrücke an dem alten Rahmen ist riskant. Einer meiner Kumpel hatte nämlich die gleiche Kombination. Der Rahmen war sogar das gleiche Baujahr. Er ist eigentlich nur Tour gefahren, mit gelegentlich ne paar Sprüngen bis max 1m Höhe. Als er dann nur mal kurz in die Stadt wollte ist ihm der Rahmen vorne am Steuersatz einfach am Ober- und Unterrohr gebrochen. Glücklicherweise nichts passiert, aber der Rahmen war hin.



Danke für den hinweis!
Allerdings hat das teil bereits mehrere 2m drops vom Hinterrad aus überlebt, und zwar im Flachen auf Beton. 
Todtnau hamwr auch gut überstanden und ich schenk dem teil eigntl nix, an eine resignation des Rahmens hätte ich zu allerletzt gedacht, zumal schon drei starrgabeln drauf gingen: Nosehops und schlechte Landungen...
Is dein Kumpel evtl mal derb gestürzt oder so?


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2005)

meine primärwaffe   für 2005 gerade fertig geworden nachdem ich 3(!) monate auf die avid ultimates gewartet habe... vielleicht kann ich ja morgen schon schönwetterfotos nachliefern 
zur restlichen ausstattung: 97er zaskar le- judy fsx mit 80mm whitebrothers kit und shockbone- xtr 952 kettenblatter,casette,sti und schaltwerk-xtr 900 umwerfer - ringle zooka stem- chris king ahead - syncros revos, titaninnnenlager, com und titanstütze- tune schnellspanner - nokon schalt/bremszüge - white industries und hügi naben an mavicceramicfelgen - peregrine pedalen - tioga psycho amber reifen - und jede menge fett und "reifenstaub" das noch an vielen stellen ist wo es nicht hingehört und abgeputzt werden muss


----------



## oldman (12. April 2005)

sehr schönes Understatement, edel und schlicht.... viel Spass mit dem Teil!
oldman


----------



## differ (13. April 2005)

meines Wissens hatte er mit dem Rad keinen richtigen Sturtz. Vielleicht war es ja auch ein Materialfehler.


----------



## kingmoe (13. April 2005)

@zaskar76: Schönes Bike! Die Pedale sind nicht ganz mein Fall an dem Rad, aber der Gesamteindruck stimmt. Ich mag es bei MTBs ja auch nicht so bunt


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pedale sind nicht ganz mein Fall an dem Rad...



hast du nen verhältnis mit meinem dealer?   der winkt schon immer mit clickpedalen wenn ich reinkomme und die diskussion führe ich bestimmt schon seid 5-6 jahren mit ihm, jedes mal wenn ich reinkomme bei ihm  hab das einmal probiert, über 20meter bei ihm auffem parkplatz und es war das einzige mal das ich wirklich derbe gestürzt bin auf nem rad  meint ihr wirklich ich soll mich kurz vor der 30 noch umgewöhnen


----------



## KONI-DU (13. April 2005)

@zaskar76
Sehr schöne Waffe !!! 
Bezüglich Clickies. Ein Wechsel lohnt sich. Auch mit fast 30, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann   
1-2 mal hinlegen gehört doch zum Wechsel auf Clickies, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (13. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hab das einmal probiert, über 20meter bei ihm auffem parkplatz und es war das einzige mal das ich wirklich derbe gestürzt bin auf nem rad  meint ihr wirklich ich soll mich kurz vor der 30 noch umgewöhnen



es ist nie zu spät... 
Clickies sind wohl eine der groessten Bike-Erfindungen, ausser vielleicht dem Ahead Steuersatz.
 
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du nen verhältnis mit meinem dealer?   der winkt schon immer mit clickpedalen wenn ich reinkomme und die diskussion führe ich bestimmt schon seid 5-6 jahren mit ihm, jedes mal wenn ich reinkomme bei ihm  hab das einmal probiert, über 20meter bei ihm auffem parkplatz und es war das einzige mal das ich wirklich derbe gestürzt bin auf nem rad  meint ihr wirklich ich soll mich kurz vor der 30 noch umgewöhnen



...wie wärs mit Bärentatzen, die einseitig Klickies haben? Hab ich auf meinem LTS. Geht wunderbar, wenns technisch wird fahr ich ausgeklickt, bergauf und geradeaus eingeklickt, funktioniert wunderbar...

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2005)

Das funktioniert bei dir? Hatte das mal als erstes Pedal auf meinem Zaskar. Bin ich vermutlich zu blöd für, in einer kniffligen Situation schnell auszuklicken und dann die richtige andere Seite vom Pedal zu finden 
Ein Grund für mich, auf dem schweren Hobel jetzt Tatzen mit Click zu fahren (Crank Bros Mallet M), beim Zaskar sind's bald wohl nur noch normale Eggbeater (oder Candys, die würden mir eher gefallen).
Wenn man sich mal echt dran gewöhnt hat, bekommt man auch keine Probleme mehr damit.


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das funktioniert bei dir? Hatte das mal als erstes Pedal auf meinem Zaskar. Bin ich vermutlich zu blöd für, in einer kniffligen Situation schnell auszuklicken und dann die richtige andere Seite vom Pedal zu finden
> Ein Grund für mich, auf dem schweren Hobel jetzt Tatzen mit Click zu fahren (Crank Bros Mallet M), beim Zaskar sind's bald wohl nur noch normale Eggbeater (oder Candys, die würden mir eher gefallen).
> Wenn man sich mal echt dran gewöhnt hat, bekommt man auch keine Probleme mehr damit.



Ja, funktioniert. Da die Seite des Pedals mit dem Klickmechanismus schwerer ist, fällt sie nach dem Ausklicken automatisch nach unten: ausklicken, Pedal dreht sich automatisch, Fuß auf die Tatze...

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2005)

Dann mußt du sehr leichtgängige Pedal-Lager haben  Meine Pedale drehen sich nicht automatisch mit dem schwersten Punkt nach unten...


----------



## kingmoe (13. April 2005)

Uff, die alte Diskussion (ist ja schon fast ein Glaubenskrieg   ) wollte ich nicht lostreten - ich meinte gar nicht unbedingt Klickies, sondern einfach nur etwas dezentere Pedalen wie z.B. die alten XT-Bärentatzen. Aber da wir gerade dabei sind: Ich fahre am liebsten auch Pedalen mit einseitigem Klickmechanismus. Dann kann man auch mal mit normalen Schuhen auf´s Bike. Die anderen Vorteile stehen ja schon oben bei Morfeus.

So, und nun wieder on Topic: Das wird mein nächstes, der Aufbau dauert aber noch etwas (Kohlemangel...  )


----------



## KONI-DU (13. April 2005)

der Rahmen sieht "hammer" aus   
Laß dir nicht zuviel Zeit mit dem Aufbau, will ihn mal komplett sehen   
Wo hast du denn das Schmuckstück her, wenn man mal fragen darf


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> So, und nun wieder on Topic: Das wird mein nächstes, der Aufbau dauert aber noch etwas (Kohlemangel...  )



ich hab ja schon gesabbert wegen dem Rahmen, trotzdem auch hier noch mal einen   

Ich hätte übrigends Bremsen übrig (NOS), die ganz genial zu Deinem Hinterbau passen würden....

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird mein nächstes, der Aufbau dauert aber noch etwas (Kohlemangel...  )



ui, schöner rahmen - aber an nem NEUEM rahmen solltest du dir doch gönnen ihn langsam mit liebe aufzubauen. also wegen mir kannste dir ruhig zeit lassen damit du das teil nicht "billig" und hauptsache schnell zusammen schmeissen  musst   viel spass damit  
haste überhaupt schon ne richtung der "wunschkonfiguration" im kopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen mir kannste dir ruhig zeit lassen damit du das teil nicht "billig" und hauptsache schnell zusammen schmeissen  musst   viel spass damit
> haste überhaupt schon ne richtung der "wunschkonfiguration" im kopf?



Bisher steht nur fest: Das LTS wird nicht komplett klassisch aufgebaut und es wird ohne ein einziges Shimano-Teil auskommen   

Als Gabel könnte ich mir eine rote Z2 vorstellen, leider habe ich die hier gerade verpasst   
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7147402590&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Also falls noch jemand eine hat (mit 23cm Schaft)... 



			
				KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du denn das Schmuckstück her, wenn man mal fragen darf



Über ebay.com aus einem Bike-Shop in Milwaukee/USA. Der Zoll hat sich übrigens sehr gefreut und rund 20% Gebühren abgegriffen (16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und  4,7% EU-Zoll)


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2005)

ui der preis der gabel war hart   es gab auch mal ne manitou die so rotmetallic war und meine 2001er judy race passt auch super zu dem rot von meinem 97er zaskar. ach und wenn du auch rote naben suchen solltest warte bitte bis ganz zum schluss damit


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gabel könnte ich mir eine rote Z2 vorstellen, leider habe ich die hier gerade verpasst



ich könnte mir NUR diese vorstellen, die poste ich immer wieder gerne aus Fiesheit, leider unverkäuflich     :


----------



## KONI-DU (13. April 2005)

@Morfeus
Ja diese Gabel ist wirklich der Hammer   

@oldmann
da ist das Sommerfast im Zollamt ja fast finanziert   

Der Rahmen ist NEU ? Welches Baujahr hat er ?


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

...so, nach dem ganze Rumgepimpe mal was ganz anderes. Nicht meins, aber seeehr geil:


----------



## kingmoe (13. April 2005)

Die Pace ist einfach nur geil! Und das Bahnrad ebenfalls!!!

@ Koni-Du: Ich bin zwar nicht Oldman, aber falls es um das LTS geht: NEU und 1997er Modell. Der Rahmen ist übrigens auch eloxiert (Frost Schwarz), also nicht nur der Hinterbau (Frost Rot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (13. April 2005)

@ koni-du  
genau, oldman, das bin ich..   

@morpheus
danke, jetzt kann ich wieder nicht schlafen   
was ein irres Teil!!!

oldman


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2005)

Diesmal keine Bilder vom Fotohandy sondern beste Qualität











Und hier will ich ein wenig altes Alu loswerden, ist aber kein GT


----------



## KONI-DU (14. April 2005)

@oldman & kingmoe
 da war ich wohl ein wenig verwirrt   

@cleiende & Morfeus
auf solche "Renner" habe ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. EBay hatte ja maßig letztens drin. 
Sehr schön die Beiden


----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2005)

so, da ich diese woche irgendwie nich von der ceramic runterkomme, habe ich nochmal die zeit genutzt und meiner freundin ihr drittrad aus der restekiste zusammen gebastelt heut vormittag, und da ich krank bin durfte ich sogar oben im flur schrauben  polieren darf die dame des hauses das ding aber selbst bevor die original-decals drauf kommen - ihr wisst ja, ich habs nicht so damit  






a bissel grösseres foto is inner galerie...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2005)

Restekiste?   Ja alles klar! 

Aber mach doch die Aufkleber von der Bravo ab, sowas ist zwar alt aber war auch damals net cool 

PS: Was würd ich dafür geben, meine "Rad-Geschichte" (von Anfang bis jetzt) nochmal mit einem ganzen Sack Geld durchleben zu dürfen... was gab es alles mal an schönen Teilen und Sachen.


----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Restekiste?   Ja alles klar!
> 
> Aber mach doch die Aufkleber von der Bravo ab, sowas ist zwar alt aber war auch damals net cool



jaja, die sticker sind ne jugendsünde von `95 und die dinger hab ich schon lang ned mehr gefahren  kommen wohl auch runter und selbst wenn muss ich damit ja nicht rumgurken


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2005)

Hehe  Hätt ich jetzt auch gesacht. Aber sowas würd ich netmal meiner "besseren" Hälfte antun... selbst wenn ich ihr wohl bald mal die Bremse mopsen werd (bzw. tausche, sie bekommt meine gelbe und ich ihre silberne HS33).


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. April 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe  Hätt ich jetzt auch gesacht. Aber sowas würd ich netmal meiner "besseren" Hälfte antun... selbst wenn ich ihr wohl bald mal die Bremse mopsen werd (bzw. tausche, sie bekommt meine gelbe und ich ihre silberne HS33).



erinnerst du dich noch dass ich dir mal erzählt habe warum race line gelb aus dem programm gekickt wurde?


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2005)

Latürnich!   Drum kriegt SIE ja jetzt die Gelbe...  Fährt eh nicht so oft, und ich leb ja auch noch


----------



## GT-Oldschool (18. April 2005)

Hallo GT-Fans,

was haltet Ihr von meinem 05´er Zaskar?   
Vorbau kommt noch in poliert...
Evtl. noch ´ne gedämpfte Stütze??   

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (18. April 2005)

Moin,

interessanter Aufbau, eine Rohloff hab ich nicht an'nem Zaskar gesehn.
Was macht das gewichtsmäßig aus?
Ist auf jeden Fall ein Schmankerl!
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (18. April 2005)

hab ich aber schon gesehen...
http://www.bike-guide.com/technik/downloads/MTBs/bsn_7_04_Schaltalternativen.pdf

es währe der einzige grund mal nen aktuellen zaskar zu kaufen, aber nicht solange die es nicht mal schaffen gleich ordentlich ausfallenden einzubraten...
aber trotzdem viel spass mit dem radel


----------



## versus (18. April 2005)

schönes rad !    über die rohloffs wird zwar ziemlich binär diskutiert, aber die funktion bei jeder witterung ist wohl nicht zu schlagen. 
von der gefederten sattelstütze würde ich persönlich aber abraten !
hatte selbst mal eine rockshox verbaut. bei dezenten fahrten über nicht allzu ruppiges gelände sind die teile prima, nur bei heftigen schlägen schiesst der nahezu ungedämpfte rebound den fahrer gerne mal aus dem sattel


----------



## GT-Oldschool (18. April 2005)

Hi!

Danke für die Kommentare!
Es wiegt jetzt aktuell 12,6 kg.
Gestern bin ich meine erste Tour gefahren, ich muss sagen, es fährt sich sehr angenehm. Ordentlich direkt... Gefällt mir!


----------



## StefanWeber (18. April 2005)

Mein Rad ist noch im Umbau.
Bin noch Pedale und Sattel am auswählen.

Stefan

LTS2


----------



## joines (18. April 2005)

> Mein Rad ist noch im Umbau.  Bin noch Pedale und Sattel am auswählen.



hatte erst auf den link geklickt, und mein erster gedanke hinsichtlich des sattels war;  "dem is wohl der federweg zu klein"  *miteinerhochgerissenenaugenbraueschau*   

sieht doch schonmal sehr nett aus! lts' gefallen mir allgemein


----------



## KONI-DU (18. April 2005)

@GT-Oldschool
....ich kann leider mit der Lackierung nichts anfangen. Ist aber geschmack Sache   Ansonsten gutes Bike, viel Spaß damit   

@StefanWeber
 Solch eine Rahmen Geo interessiert mich auch ein wenig   
Hätte ich Spaß dran !


----------



## versus (18. April 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich kann leider mit der Lackierung nichts anfangen. Ist aber geschmack Sache


  aber ich hatte ja schon vor ner weile über die neuen dicken pulverungen referiert...


----------



## Morfeus (21. April 2005)

So, hier eine Kurzvorstellung meines Xizang, ausführlicher Bericht und Fahrtest folgt:

GT Xizang, 20,5", 1996. Schaltung, Bremsen, Antrieb komplett XTR 950. Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze Syncros. Gabel Judy SL. Steuersatz Ritchey WCS. Innenlager XTR 950. Laufräder XTR 950, DT Competition, Sun CR 18, IRC Trailbear 2,25. Züge Shimano/Gore. Griffe Odi Lock On. Kette SRAM. Sattel Flite Titanium Trans Am.

Größer in meiner Galerie.

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. April 2005)

ROCK'N ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeah!!


----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2005)

einfach nur cool das rad mit super ausstattung - aber haste dich bei steuersatz im regel vergriffen? sonst wirklich ein traum  

nicht als kritik sondern als tuningvorschlag weil ja alles andere HÖCHST-funktionell und langlebig ist, ist ein judy-tuning mit whitebrothers/risse dämpfertuning. hab ich gerade an meiner fsx fertig und bin bei der sl meiner freundin gerade am rumtesten. wenn du der gabel dann gleich noch 15mm mehr federweg spendierst wird du die performance der gabel nicht wiedererkennen(um welten besser).


----------



## ReeN! (21. April 2005)

erinnerst du dich noch dass ich dir mal erzählt habe warum race line gelb aus dem programm gekickt wurde? 


Warum?? hat mich schon immer interessiert!


----------



## versus (21. April 2005)

aarrrghh... wie geil !     
darf man annehmen, dass da eine frisch ausgepackte syncros aheadkappe verbaut wurde   ?
der kleine seitenhieb mit dem steuersatz ist zwar nicht von der hand zu weisen, kann aber vermutlich als kleine neidattacke betrachtet werden, oder zaskar76    ?
ich bin natürlich gar nicht neidisch, da mir der rahmen zu gross wäre   
sehr sehr chic ! kriegt man das im juni live zu sehen ?


----------



## versus (21. April 2005)

mein aktuelles projekt: 
biria titanal rahmen von ´93 als stadtflitze aufbauen !
darf ich hier ja leider nicht zeigen wenns fertig ist...


----------



## Morfeus (21. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur cool das rad mit super ausstattung - aber haste dich bei steuersatz im regel vergriffen? sonst wirklich ein traum
> 
> nicht als kritik sondern als tuningvorschlag weil ja alles andere HÖCHST-funktionell und langlebig ist, ist ein judy-tuning mit whitebrothers/risse dämpfertuning. hab ich gerade an meiner fsx fertig und bin bei der sl meiner freundin gerade am rumtesten. wenn du der gabel dann gleich noch 15mm mehr federweg spendierst wird du die performance der gabel nicht wiedererkennen(um welten besser).



der Steuersatz muss so sein, weil er exakt die Titanfarbe des Rahmens hat. Ist übrigends ein alter WCS noch ohne Industrielager.

Ein neues Wings Kit mit 80mm ist bereits bestellt. Eine Brücke mit längerem Rohr ist schon unterwegs an mich, dann kommt ein Spacer unter den ebenfalls an mich unterwegs seienden längeren Syncros Vorbau mit dann 15° Rise. Für ne Streckbank bin ich zu alt...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2005)

der einzige steuersatz der mich neidisch macht ist ein king TI... NOCH


----------



## Morfeus (21. April 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> aarrrghh... wie geil !
> darf man annehmen, dass da eine frisch ausgepackte syncros aheadkappe verbaut wurde   ?
> der kleine seitenhieb mit dem steuersatz ist zwar nicht von der hand zu weisen, ..



siehe oben wegen dem Steuersatz...

Die frisch ausgepackte Kappe ist noch nicht dran, die muss erst noch schwarz lackiert werden   

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2005)

hatte wings auch dämpfer im programm? weil für 80mm brauchste ja auch dämpfer und neutralen schaft oder 2 kartuschen die bei deinem gewicht noch besser währen( das mit dem gewicht nehme ich einfach mal an wegen der größe  ). wenn dann gib mal bescheid wenn die dämpfer gut sind.


----------



## Morfeus (21. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte wings auch dämpfer im programm? weil für 80mm brauchste ja auch dämpfer und neutralen schaft oder 2 kartuschen die bei deinem gewicht noch besser währen( das mit dem gewicht nehme ich einfach mal an wegen der größe  ). wenn dann gib mal bescheid wenn die dämpfer gut sind.



http://wings-suspension.de/

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2005)

ja cool, der preis geht schon mal mehr als in ordnung   und super-klasse das sowas noch nach jahren jemand auf dem markt bringt, ich erfarte ausführliche testergebnisse  aber die ami`s und ihre dicken kinder sind echt klasse, die weichste abstimmung is bis 80kg


----------



## kingmoe (21. April 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier eine Kurzvorstellung meines Xizang, ausführlicher Bericht und Fahrtest folgt: GT Xizang, 20,5", 1996. ...]



Sehr geil, da gibt es nichts zu meckern!  Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Teil  



			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin natürlich gar nicht neidisch, da mir der rahmen zu gross wäre



Mir würde er passen, also bin ich schon ein bisschen neidisch. Aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## versus (21. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir würde er passen, also bin ich schon ein bisschen neidisch. Aber nur ein bisschen



ist doch prima, dann bieten wir beim nächstmöglichen schon nicht gegeneinander   

neinneinnein - ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch - lalalala...


----------



## cry.out (22. April 2005)

so,...fertig.






cu, cry.out


----------



## KONI-DU (22. April 2005)

wooouuuwwwww   sehr schön


----------



## Morfeus (22. April 2005)

Das ist ein Hammer-Bike!!!     

Könnte mir auch gefallen... Ach was, bin zu alt für sowas   

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2005)

R - E - S - P - E - K - T!
Gepulvert oder anders geschwärzt?!


----------



## cry.out (23. April 2005)

Hi,
der Rahmen wurde entlackt und gepulvert bei: http://www.maxx.de/frmain_frameclinic.htm


cu, cry.out


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. April 2005)

halt es dir in Ehren!

und bitte hau noch einen Satz passende GT Decals drauf!


----------



## Morfeus (23. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und bitte hau noch einen Satz passende GT Decals drauf!



Ich bin ja auch immer hin und hergerissen, ob Decals oder nicht. Aber in dem Fall würde ich persönlich es ohne lassen, sieht sehr viel böser ganz in Schwarz aus und dieser "böse" Look macht für mich den Reiz aus...

My2c,
Morfeus


----------



## -lupo- (23. April 2005)

Sehr schöne bikes sind hier gepostet worden, aber der Lobo ist richtig "furchteinflössend", und sieht für mich fast noch böser aus als das aktuelle Ruckus i-Drive 1.0, welches auch mattschwarz ist. Wenn decals dann würde ich eventuell versuchen, die Ruckus-Totenkopf-Decals aufzutreiben und diese anbringen!


----------



## zaskar76 (23. April 2005)

es war ein herrlicher tag heute   so kanns die nächsten monate gerne bleiben  







grösser in der galerie...


----------



## spessarter (7. Mai 2005)

Die naturfarbenen Reifen - sehr schön  

Und mein Spassgerät:


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Die naturfarbenen Reifen - sehr schön
> 
> Und mein Spassgerät:


sieht sehr lässig aus ! welche gabel (wieviel federweg) ist das ?
geht das mit dem lenkwinkel noch ? müsste schon recht flach sein, oder ?


----------



## spessarter (7. Mai 2005)

Es ist eine Marzocchi Z1 Wedge von 2002 mit 13 cm Federweg. Natürlich ist der Lenkwinkel durch die Gabel flacher geworden, es geht aber noch gut und stört mich nicht. Der Federweg ist es Wert, die 130 mm der Gabel harmonieren sehr gut mit den 115 am Hinterbau. Zuerst hatte ich eine Atom 80 drinnen, dann eine Judy SL mit 100 mm Ferderweg. Bei beiden fand ich, dass die Gabeln nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten. Jetzt ist es eher so, dass die Gabel mehr Reserven hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (8. Mai 2005)

Ich denke dass die spätere i-Drive-Serie die gleiche Geometrie hatten wie die XCR's; und an meinem habe ich auch eine 13cm 'Zocchi dran ohne Agilitätsverlust. Ich denke dass das teilweise daran liegt, dass (bei mir jedenfalls) die Z1 mehr sag hat als die Psylo und dass der minimale Unterschied sich eventuell schon deswegen ausgleicht.

@spessarter: Tolles Bike! Die Bilder im anderen Thread sind auch sehr nett!


----------



## StefanWeber (8. Mai 2005)

GT LTS 2

Irgendwann kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau dran und der Rahmen wird poliert.

Ich bin begeistert über die Hilfsbereitschaft der Forumsteilnehmer hier.

Insbesondere möchte ich mich bei Kingmoe für seine Hilfestellung per eMail bedanken.

Stefan


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2005)

StefanWeber schrieb:
			
		

> GT LTS 2
> 
> Irgendwann kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau dran und der Rahmen wird poliert.
> 
> ...


sehr schönes rad !!! schön schlicht - sieht sehr gut aus - will endlich auch ein LTS verdammt    !
allerdings solltest du tatsächlich über vorbau und sattel (ggf. auch stütze) nochmal intensivst nachdenken


----------



## StefanWeber (8. Mai 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings solltest du tatsächlich über vorbau und sattel (ggf. auch stütze) nochmal intensivst nachdenken



Der Sattel ist erst 3 Tage alt. Alternativ kann ich wieder den Brooks-Ledersattel dranschrauben, der ursprünglich an dem Rad war.  

Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Mai 2005)

StefanWeber schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist erst 3 Tage alt. Alternativ kann ich wieder den Brooks-Ledersattel dranschrauben, der ursprünglich an dem Rad war.
> 
> Stefan



wenn dir der brooks so wenig liegt wie du sagst dann kannst du ihn mir gerne schenken.

Versandkosten erstatte ich dir und den Rest klär mer per PN.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## StefanWeber (8. Mai 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir der brooks so wenig liegt wie du sagst dann kannst du ihn mir gerne schenken.



Nein, den bekommt mein Vater.
Den Brooks finde ich schon "sehr nett", aber ich finde es etwas übertrieben an ein vollgefedertes Rad noch einen Sattel mit riesigen Federn zu schrauben.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (10. Mai 2005)

Servus Jungens...
is ja schon wieder ne ganze weile her seit meinem letzten post hier im "zeigt eure bikes" thread, hat sich bei mir ne menge getan. erstmal respekt an alle die ihre räder hier zeigen sind alle sehr schick  

so von mir jetzt bilder! ´hab das rad eigntlich komplett umgebaut, ausser räder und sattelstütze  








ihr köönt ja mal was dazu sagen  

der reen


----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2005)

@ReeN!: Na, da möchte man doch direkt losspringen - wenn ich bloß nicht so gebrechlich geworden wäre...  
Das Bike sieht aus, als würde es richtig Spaß machen


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Mai 2005)

find´s richtig klasse. geile rahmen geometrie   

Was wiegt denn der Spaß


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2005)

jungejungejunge - fettes teil    !!!
wenn ich mir nicht ohnehin schon andauernd blaue flecken holen würde...


----------



## Ganimed! (12. Mai 2005)

Nun will ich euch mal mein neues GT vorstellen!

Ein GT Xizang Titanium von 1998 in 19 Zoll  

Aufgebaut habe ich es mit 2002er SiD Race Titanium, Syncros Titan Stütze, Race Face Titan A-Head Vorbau, Moots Titan Lenker, Steinbach Pedale mit Titan Achsen, Race Face Steuersatz, Conti Twister Supersonic 1,9" und XTR M950 Komplettausstattung. Das Gewicht liegt nur ganz knapp über 10 Kg, trotz des Verzichts auf extremen Leichtbau.

Heute stand die erste Probefahrt an und ich muß sagen es gibt nichts besseres als ein gutes, leichtes GT unterm Hintern zu haben   

PS: Angefangen mit dem biken habe ich 1991 mit einem 16 Kg schweren GT Talera (Cromo) in der Farbe granite. Back to the Roots könnte man also sagen   

So und hier die Bilder:


----------



## oldman (12. Mai 2005)

@ganimed
stark, sieht gut aus.  

Na, ein Grund mehr am 10-12. Juni beim Forumstreffen dabeizusein...., da werden einige Xizangs herumstehen.
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (12. Mai 2005)

@ganimed

super, sehr schön, Kompliment!
Haste mal überlegt die Tauchrohre der Sid gelb lackieren zu lassen?

Morfeus


----------



## KONI-DU (12. Mai 2005)

Boarrrrrrrr, sieht richtig gut aus.

Ein bißchen passt die Gabel farblich nicht. 
Gelbe Tauchrohre   
Mir pers. würden die Tauchrohre in Rahmenfarbe gut gefallen.


----------



## GTdanni (12. Mai 2005)

Sieht echt Klasse aus. 

Aber die SHIMANO Aufkleber find ich unpassend. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Ganimed! (12. Mai 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die SHIMANO Aufkleber find ich unpassend.



unpassend   

Zadi, Grewal, King und Julie hatten den Sticker damals auch alle an ihren Xizang´s.

Das mit dem Shimpanso Sticker ist als kleine Homage an die alten Zeiten gedacht gewesen.   

Aber optisch finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht SO den Brüller   

Kommt wohl wieder runter der Sch.....  

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (12. Mai 2005)

So Jungs hab mein Rad eben mal gewogen, so mit der hauswaagen Methode.
Man mag es nicht glauben aber es sind nur 15,8 Kilo! Ich bin überrascht!
Trotz DJ und DH Schlauch hi.
 Wenn ihr tatsächlich ne Teileliste wollt dann sagt bescheid und ich mach eine!


----------



## SuperEva (12. Mai 2005)

Falls es einen interessiert: Bravado LE von 1993, hab ich 1996 verkauft um mir ein LTS1 zu kaufen.


----------



## oldman (12. Mai 2005)

wow, das Teil hat ja eine coole Lackierung... 
oldman


----------



## Ger (13. Mai 2005)

Sehr schön,
das wollte ich immer haben. 
Bravado!

Gruß
Ger


----------



## KONI-DU (13. Mai 2005)

sehr schön !!!!!

Was ist das für eine Gabel ?


----------



## toptheflop (13. Mai 2005)

Hi habe mir nun meinen ganz persönlichen GT-Traum erfüllt.
Ein tourenfähiger Freerider:


GT Ruckus I-Drive 1.0
Pike Team mit PopLock
Louise FR
WTB Laser
XT-Schaltung
LX-Kurbeln
Answer Pro Taper
...

Fazit:
Ist eine echtes Sahnestück geworden, fährt sich echt Klasse und wiegt 16,80 KG.
OK ist jetzt gleichschwer wie ein Fusion Whiplash und das bei weniger Federweg, 
aber 1. es ist ein GT und 2. es sieht einfach besser aus ;-)

So long Topthefllipflop


----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2005)

toptheflop schrieb:
			
		

> ...OK ist jetzt gleichschwer wie ein Fusion Whiplash und das bei weniger Federweg,
> aber 1. es ist ein GT und 2. es sieht einfach besser aus ;-)...



...und 3. ist es in D sicher exklusiver   Sehr geiles Bike   

Ich mag an diesem Forum besonders, dass sich ältere "Diamanten" der GT-Geschichte wie frühe Xizangs oder U-Brake-Zaskars mit neuen Entwicklungen wie z.B. so einem Ruckus oder auch einem Dirtbike oder sonstwas für Eigenbauten mischen. Diese Vielfalt macht´s ja erst richtig interessant!


----------



## Morfeus (13. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag an diesem Forum besonders, dass sich ältere "Diamanten" der GT-Geschichte wie frühe Xizangs oder U-Brake-Zaskars mit neuen Entwicklungen wie z.B. so einem Ruckus oder auch einem Dirtbike oder sonstwas für Eigenbauten mischen. Diese Vielfalt macht´s ja erst richtig interessant!



das haste aber schön gesagt, Martin...  

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2005)

@koni: Aus dem Bauch würd ich auf ne Manitou 3 tippen! Ich meine die 4 sah wieder ne Ecke "moderner" aus, die 5 hab ich an meinem Zaskar und die hatte keine geschaubte Brücke mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (13. Mai 2005)

Danke. 

finde die sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2005)

Ich mein halt es wär so, genauer kann ich's dir derzeit nicht sagen. War fast noch vor meiner Zeit  Mein Cousin hat glaub den Nachfolger davon in der DH Version (mit roten Flammen drauf), die hatte damals sagenhafte 75mm Federweg...   
3 oder 4 müßt es halt sein, wobei ich eher zu 3 tendieren würde.


----------



## Ganimed! (13. Mai 2005)

Es ist eine Manitou 3 die da am Bravado montiert ist.

Habe die M3 selbst hinten und vorne an meinem Manitou FS Fully   






gruß,


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2005)

Staaark! So ein Schätzchen hast du noch? Wo Beni damals mit fuhr? Echt stark! Auch noch schön aufgebaut, prima!


----------



## Ganimed! (13. Mai 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Staaark! So ein Schätzchen hast du noch? Wo Beni damals mit fuhr? Echt stark! Auch noch schön aufgebaut, prima!



Ja, Beni fuhr auch 94-95 so eines im Downhill   

Ich muß sagen das FS fährt sich wirklich ganz hervorragend. Ist eine echte Racingmachine   

Habe z.Z. mit dem Xizang, 8 Bikes im Stall und 2 einzelne Rahmensets die noch nicht aufgebaut sind. Es waren mal 12, aber meine Freundin wollte dass ich einige verkaufe   

gruß,


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2005)

wow !!!     
bombe, das teil !!!     

sind dir auch schon die elastomere geplatzt wie beni damals beim kamikaze downhill ?   
immer schön drauf aufpassen, ich glaube so arg viele gibts davon nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2005)

@versus: Hasse Räscht, ich mein die alten Modelle hatten auch keine extra Dämpfung... da wär ein umrüsten auf Federn irgendwie reichlich blöd 

@ganimed: Echt sehr schick! Mann, ich könnt mich mittlerweile echt in den Ar*** beißen, daß ich damals nicht mehr machen konnte... ich weiß ja nu echt net, aber in der Zeit gab's wie ich find echt die feinsten Sachen überhaupt.


----------



## Ganimed! (13. Mai 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> wow !!!
> bombe, das teil !!!
> 
> sind dir auch schon die elastomere geplatzt wie beni damals beim kamikaze downhill ?
> immer schön drauf aufpassen, ich glaube so arg viele gibts davon nicht mehr...



Ja, in der Tat sind mir die Elastomere auch schonmal aufgeplatzt   

Das Problem ist wohl, dass die Elastomere mit der Zeit verhärten und dadurch anfangen zu bröseln und aufzuplatzen  

Aber ich habe mir einen Vorrat an Elastomeren zugelegt der locker bis an mein Lebensende reichen dürfte. Sollte also keine Engpässe geben in den nächsten 50 Jahren


----------



## joines (15. Mai 2005)

ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen ein paar bilder meines avalanche rohaufbaus zur schau zu stellen 
in den nächsten wochen werden noch die laufräder, reifen und sattelstütze getauscht. zeit dafür hab ich genügend, weil ich mir, wie in einem anderem thread angesprochen, die schulter ausgekugelt hab und daher flügellahm bin   
es ist, wie gesagt, ein 1994er gt avalanche, auch wenn die '97er decals etwas anderes sagen  die zaskar decals waren doch zu verlockend, da hab ich mir gedacht "schön ist, was gefällt", und pappte das "zaskar le" dazu   
der einsatzzweck des bikes werden sportliche touren sein, daher der dh-lenker, das macht die position etwas aufrechter und gemütlicher. außerdem musste der lenker breit sein, da ich primär trial fahre und einen 73cm lenker gewöhnt bin    

nun lasse ich die bilder sprechen:


----------



## kingmoe (15. Mai 2005)

@Joines: Daumenshifter rocken  
Schönes Bike und über die Fake-Decals sehe ich jetzt mal hinweg   
Die White-Kurbel fahre ich auch seit einiger Zeit an meinem Singlespeeder und bekomme sie nicht kaputt - ich finde sie zu den fetten Alu-GTs gut passend, da sie schön "grobschlächtig" aussieht.

Ist das hinten ein Gorilla-Booster? Falls ja und du noch einen silbernen für vorne brauchst, schick ´ne PM oder Mail.


----------



## joines (15. Mai 2005)

dankeschön 
bis auf die bremsen, den steuersatz und den lenker hatte ich alle teile noch in der werkstatt rumliegen, warum also nicht ein bike zusammenbauen 
der rahmen ist seit 94 in familienbesitz, mein dad hat ihn bis ca. 98 selbst gefahren. allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er von 94 oder sogar 93 ist! die original decals waren damals neongelb-schwarz und die zugführung unter dem oberrohr ist genietet. kann man daraus etwas herauslesen?
die daumenshifter rocken klar! bin nie was anderes gefahren  selbst das trialbike hat für hinten daumies  

der booster hinten ist ein odyssey, vorne brauch ich keinen, aber danke


----------



## oldman (15. Mai 2005)

moin joines,

sieht gut aus das Teil.
Poste doch mal die Rahmennummer, dann kriegen wir das Baujahr schon raus.
so long 
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (15. Mai 2005)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er von 94 oder sogar 93 ist! die original decals waren damals neongelb-schwarz und die zugführung unter dem oberrohr ist genietet. kann man daraus etwas herauslesen?


Rahmennummer?


----------



## joines (15. Mai 2005)

diesbezüglich hab ich sogar schonmal einen thread eröffnet, allerdings gab es keine antworten, was mir gesagt hat dass es wohl unmöglich ist aus einer taiwan rahmennummer das baujahr rauszufinden. 
würde mich freuen wenn es trotzdem ginge! das schema ist nämlich anders
die nummer lautet:

H3M13187


@oldman: danke!


----------



## Oh-Markus (15. Mai 2005)

Hi hi,
dann will ich auch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen.





Hier mal ein paar Details:
Zaskar Bj 97, mit einer Rock Shok Judy SL, umgebaut auf Stahlfedern. RooX Vorbau und Sattelstütze, bis jetzt noch XT Ausstattung, Magura HS 33 mit Stahlflexleitungen, Hügi Naben mit Mavic Laufrädern, SRT 800 Schaltgriffe, Ritchey Lenker ....









Markus


----------



## kingmoe (15. Mai 2005)

Schönes Zassi - 2 gleiche Flaschenhalter und den Kettenkäfig ab, dann siehts noch besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (15. Mai 2005)

gefällt mir! nur was hilft der drill instructor wenn die kette nicht durchläuft? 
hab ich übrigens auch zuhause liegen


----------



## Oh-Markus (16. Mai 2005)

Hi hi,
die Kettenführung ist noch ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten. Wird aber demnächst auch noch demontiert. Die Kettenführung ist umgebaut, so daß man die Kette während der Fahrt noch einhängen kann.
Und der Aluflaschenhalter ist zur Zeit die Halterung für die Sigma Mirage Batterie   , hab leider nur einen Satz der Chuisi Flaschenhalter. Der andere ist am Speed-Bike. 

Markus


----------



## tomasius (16. Mai 2005)

Tach auch !
Hoffentlich bin ich hiermit nicht "off- topic" . . .   
Nach langem Aufbau ist's nun fertig ! 
Rahmen, Gabel & Vorbau ist in RAL 7021 (schwarzgrau) gepulvert.
Hier einige Daten:
Rahmen: GT Aggressor, Gabel: Cannondale P-Bone, Steuersatz: Syncros Hardcore XC, Schaltwerk & Trigger: Sram X.9, Umwerfer: Sram X-GEN, Kassette: Shimano Ultegra, Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller, Bremsen: Avid Arch Rival, Naben: DT Onyx, Felgen: Mavic X 221, Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead, Reifen: IRC Metro 1.0
Weitere Bilder gibt's in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## -lupo- (16. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch !
> Hoffentlich bin ich hiermit nicht "off- topic" . . .
> Nach langem Aufbau ist's nun fertig !
> Rahmen, Gabel & Vorbau ist in RAL 7021 (schwarzgrau) gepulvert.
> ...



Sehr, sehr schön!  Ich dachte, die C'dale Gabeln hätten alle diesen "grossen" Schaft? Aber wie es aussieht lag ich falsch


----------



## tomasius (16. Mai 2005)

gabel ist 1 1/8 Zoll !


----------



## kingmoe (16. Mai 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch !
> Hoffentlich bin ich hiermit nicht "off- topic" . . .
> Nach langem Aufbau ist's nun fertig !
> Rahmen, Gabel & Vorbau ist in RAL 7021 (schwarzgrau) gepulvert.
> ...


Sehr schön geworden! Nach einer günstigen P-Bone suche ich auch schon lange. Passt super zu den dicken GT-Alurohren!


----------



## oldman (17. Mai 2005)

sieht richtig gut aus und schnell wird's wohl auch sein...
oldman


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Mai 2005)

@tomasius

 richtig coole Farbe ! Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut   

....habe ja noch einen Terramoto Rahmen übrig.    Ich glaube, da werde ich mir auch mal so einen "schmalspur" Hobel aufbauen


----------



## oli25 (17. Mai 2005)

Ich habe jetzt all eure schönen GT gesehen,jetzt meine Foto.
Mein GT ist etwa 10 Jahre alt,habe damals den Rahmen einzel gekauft und
die Teile von meinem Schwinn drangebaut.
Ansonsten ,schöne Grüße aus dem Untertaunus an alle GT Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (18. Mai 2005)

zunächst meine liebsten grüße an euch alle hier im forum!

darf ich vorstellen:

(für den "einsatz"- fred hab ichs irgendwie nicht dreckig genug bekommen,
der sand bleibt halt nicht so gut haften... geputzt genug für diesen hier ist
es womöglich auch nicht, aber irgendwo muß es ja mal das licht der
öffentlichkeit erblicken)  :






@moe: es existiert wahrhaftig, und bis auf gummi- und lederteile ist es
auch weitestgehend original. ich nehme an, das deine liegt auf eis, oder
hast du es am ende verkauft?

gruß korat


----------



## kingmoe (18. Mai 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> zunächst meine liebsten grüße an euch alle hier im forum!
> ...
> @moe: es existiert wahrhaftig, und bis auf gummi- und lederteile ist es
> auch weitestgehend original. ich nehme an, das deine liegt auf eis, oder
> ...



Nein, das Richter wartet auf seine Restaurierung - die leider auch noch eine ganze Weile dauern wird. Wahrscheinlich klappt´s erst Anfang 2006...  

Verkauft wird so ein rares Stück schon mal gar nicht    Gab´s ja nur 2 Jahre. Und die beiden Modelle waren auch noch 1 Jahr mit U-Brake und 1 Jahr mit Canti-Sockeln, also recht einzigartige Teile.

Deins ist so schön, du bringst mich in Teufels Küche. Es sieht im Originallack echt geil aus, ich wollte es aber eigentlich in "British Racing Green" lackieren lassen (der Lack muss auf jeden Fall neu) und mit silbernen Teilen aufbauen.. Fragen über Fragen...

Voller Ausschlag auf der Richterskala:





Und der Papa:


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2005)

von den strommasten mal abgesehen wirklich mal ein wunderschönes foto


----------



## zonuk (18. Mai 2005)

so nun ist es endlich wieder aufgebaut und will es euch auch nicht vorenthalten....

Mein Zaskar LE....ok...die pedalen werden natürlich noch gegen spd´s getauscht...ist ja logo 

über lob und kritik bin ich jederzeit zu haben!


----------



## KONI-DU (18. Mai 2005)

wiedermal ein sehr schönes Zaskar   

...aber was mich viel mehr freut ist, das immer mehr GT´s   hier auftauchen   
Wie sie aufgebaut sind, ist mir eigentlich egal, weil es jedem sein eigenes Ding ist. 
Das hier immer wieder neue GT´s auftauchen zeigt doch, das die Marke GT lebt


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2005)

das zassi is aber auch mal wieder ein 10jahre alter rentner und keine neugeburt  der "kult" gt wird wohl niemals tod zu kriegen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (18. Mai 2005)

naja...10-jähriges hat es erst nächstes jahr...ist ein 96 bj....und hat schon diverseste einsätze und kilometer hinter sich....unter anderem auch fast 2 jahre kellerarest       ich denke auch es wird den besitzer nicht mehr wechseln...erst wenn ich 2 meter unter der erde liege..

--------------------
es gibt dinge die kann man nicht kaufen....


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2005)

es ist ein 95er modell welches bis herbst 1995 gebaut wurde - die ersten 4 nummern der rahmennummern geben monat und jahr an(zu finden hinten am ausfallende).


----------



## korat (20. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Deins ist so schön, du bringst mich in Teufels Küche



das umschreibt exakt meine situation! der rahmen hat kabelschleifspuren und paar macken, und die aufkleber von damals hatten die qualität von vorkriegsabziehbildchen, weißt du ja. und die quadra soll eigentlich auch raus. aber in der sonne sieht der ansonsten fabelhafte lack   aus...
nur scheint die restauration mangels decals (hab mich schon blöde gesucht) unmöglich. noch lieber hätte ich übrigens die 92er sticker. also phantasie-repaint? irgendwie scheue ich mich ob der seltenheit, dieses stück gt-geschichte einem sandstrahler in die hand zu drücken, aber geschehen muß auch etwas. 

vorerst außerstande, eine richterliche entscheidung zu fällen, fahre ich es einfach erst mal so weiter. alles hat zeit, verkaufen werd ichs auch niemals. und wenn deins soweit ist, führen wir die herren mal an der elbe oder im niendorfer gehege aus, wird sicher ein exclusiver ausflug...
weitere fotos in meinem album.

@zaskar76: danke! besser ohne strom  











gruß korat


----------



## gwittmac (21. Mai 2005)

Ich hätt' da auch noch zwei meiner Schätzchen... Leider hat das XCR ein Problem im Hauptschwingenlager (Rahmenseitig ausgeschlagen...). 
Am liebsten ist mir immer noch mein olles Zaskar. Das hat schon 6 Transalps und einmal die Anden gesehen und mich nie im Stich gelassen. Nur die Gabel (Bergman PJover) hat's schon bessere Tage gesehen... Ach ja, die gefederte Sattelstütze... ist ziemlich peinlich. Ich hab' mittlerweile die RockShox-Stütze vertickt (hat nie richtig gefunzt) und 'ne Cane Creek montiert. Immernoch peinlich, aber funzt wenigstens... dem Kreuz zuliebe...


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Mai 2005)

schicke räder   
es tut aber weh ein seltenes gesuchtes decalset von 95 am falschen rahmen zu sehen (erst recht wenn man es so lange sucht wie ich)


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat das XCR ein Problem im Hauptschwingenlager (Rahmenseitig ausgeschlagen...).


wie muss man sich das vorstellen ? hat das lager im rahmen spiel und nicht in sich ?   
warst du schon beim händler ? ich habe mein schwingenlager gerade tauschen lassen (selber rahmen), aber da war eben nur die teflon (oderwasweissichwas) beschichtung abgenutzt - 38 euros...
eigentlich müsste ich jetzt noch den dogbone tauschen, da der beim nicht ganz runden treten (bergauf halt) knackt. 
dieser lagermist geht ganz schön ins geld, denn am dämpfer habe ich gerade auch 34 euro für neue buchsen abgedrückt...
da lobe ich mir doch das gut hardtail !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> wie muss man sich das vorstellen ? hat das lager im rahmen spiel und nicht in sich ?
> warst du schon beim händler ? ich habe mein schwingenlager gerade tauschen lassen (selber rahmen), aber da war eben nur die teflon (oderwasweissichwas) beschichtung abgenutzt - 38 euros...
> eigentlich müsste ich jetzt noch den dogbone tauschen, da der beim nicht ganz runden treten (bergauf halt) knackt.
> dieser lagermist geht ganz schön ins geld, denn am dämpfer habe ich gerade auch 34 euro für neue buchsen abgedrückt...
> da lobe ich mir doch das gut hardtail !



wegen sterbenden Dämpferbuchsen hab ich auch so mein Vergnügen, lasse mir gerade Buchsen für einen leckeren White Power Dämpfer mit Radialgelenken drehen, dann müsste Ruhe sein.

In neue Schwingenlager werde ich wohl auch bald investieren müssen. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## spessarter (22. Mai 2005)

> ich habe mein schwingenlager gerade tauschen lassen (selber rahmen), aber da war eben nur die teflon (oderwasweissichwas) beschichtung abgenutzt - 38 euros...



Hi, wo hast Du denn die Lager herbekommen?


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wo hast Du denn die Lager herbekommen?


von meinem *NEUEN, HIESIGEN (kaiserslautern) GT-HÄNDLER*  
heisst "De Drohtesel" - kein witz, der heisst echt so !!!   die pfälzer eben...
mein lager haben sie soweit gut eingebaut und allzu lange hat es auch nicht gedauert. sonst habe ich dort noch nix machen lassen.

mail: [email protected]
fon: 0631 - 65348


----------



## spessarter (23. Mai 2005)

Super, dass es anscheinend wieder in Deutschland Ersatzteile für die XCR 1000 gibt. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass ein ausgeschlagenes Schwingenlager der endgültige Exitus für mein Bike sein könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (23. Mai 2005)

LTS DH endlich fertig


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Mai 2005)

Also die Felgen sind ja mal der absolute Hammer!  Schickes Rad!


----------



## schoenw (30. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das Richter wartet auf seine Restaurierung - die leider auch noch eine ganze Weile dauern wird. Wahrscheinlich klappt´s erst Anfang 2006...
> 
> Verkauft wird so ein rares Stück schon mal gar nicht    Gab´s ja nur 2 Jahre. Und die beiden Modelle waren auch noch 1 Jahr mit U-Brake und 1 Jahr mit Canti-Sockeln, also recht einzigartige Teile.
> Voller Ausschlag auf der Richterskala:



Hi,

ääh, genauso eines hab ich. Ich fahre täglich in die Arbeit damit. Also Großstadtrad. Ist allerdings ein Karakoram BJ 1993.

Gibts da Details, ob das wirklich ein rares Stück ist. Dann fahr ich doch lieber mit was anderem ohne Schloß herum...

lg
Chris


----------



## kingmoe (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Chris,

äh... Ein Karakoram ist ein schönes Rad (war damals auch recht hochwertig) - aber eben kein Richter 8.0. Äußerlich sehen die Stahlrahmen von GT sich ja alle sehr ähnlich, die inneren Werte, sprich der Rohrsatz und das Finish (z.B. fillet brazed beim Psyclone oder innen verlegte Züge, austauschbare Ausfaller etc.) machen den Unterschied.
Trotzdem hast du einen schönen Klassiker, prima, dass das Rad immer noch ordentlich getreten wird   
Dafür ist´s ja auch da.


----------



## Ganimed! (30. Mai 2005)

Fährt hier eigentlich auch jemand ein 92er Richter 8.0 (das matt-schwarze   ) oder hat mal jemand eines irgendwo herumfahren gesehen?

Im Laden hatten wir damals eines dieser 92er GT Richter Komplettbikes, jedoch leider mit ganz bösem Transportschaden (Delle im Oberrohr) und wir mussten den schönen Rahmen dann für 400 DM verrammschen   

Hätte ich mich damals doch nur erbarmt und es selbst gekauft   

Gruß,

PS: Mein GT Xizang wurde von einigen unwissenden Banausen letztens auch schon als "is dat nen verchromter Stahlrahmen" beschimpft   weils eben diese GT-typische Stahl-Optik hat. Wie kann man so etwas nur zu einem Xizang sagen   Frevel!!!


----------



## oldman (30. Mai 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mein GT Xizang wurde von einigen unwissenden Banausen letztens auch schon als "is dat nen verchromter Stahlrahmen" beschimpft   weils eben diese GT-typische Stahl-Optik hat. Wie kann man so etwas nur zu einem Xizang sagen   Frevel!!!



Sei froh, dass es solche Banausen gibt! 
Damit veringert sich die Menge der potentiellen Xizang-Diebe um die Anzahl der Banausen...   
Das hat auch was.
oldman
diebstahlgeschädigtundsehrmißtrauisch


----------



## Ganimed! (30. Mai 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Sei froh, dass es solche Banausen gibt!
> Damit veringert sich die Menge der potentiellen Xizang-Diebe um die Anzahl der Banausen...
> Das hat auch was.
> oldman
> diebstahlgeschädigtundsehrmißtrauisch



Da ist was wahres dran, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Die ganzen 16 jährigen Kiddies stehen doch heutzutage sowieso alle nur noch auf "fett krasse Alu-Chrom Fully-Rahmen mit Sram und fette Upside-Down Federgabel mit 100 cm Federweg und coolen Scheibenbremsen"


----------



## schoenw (31. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> äh... Ein Karakoram ist ein schönes Rad (war damals auch recht hochwertig) - aber eben kein Richter 8.0. Äußerlich sehen die Stahlrahmen von GT sich ja alle sehr ähnlich, die inneren Werte, sprich der Rohrsatz und das Finish (z.B. fillet brazed beim Psyclone oder innen verlegte Züge, austauschbare Ausfaller etc.) machen den Unterschied.
> Trotzdem hast du einen schönen Klassiker, prima, dass das Rad immer noch ordentlich getreten wird
> Dafür ist´s ja auch da.



Achso, na dann is ja auch gut. Dachte nur, weil ich den ferrari-roten Rahmen noch nie (außer unter mir) wieder gesehen hab  ein Unikat praktisch


----------



## baldur75 (2. Juni 2005)

Hier ein Bild meines 97er STS.
Hab noch ein altes Pantera welches ich poliert habe.
Hängt allerdings an der Wand rum und wartet seit ca. 9 Jahren auf einen kompletten Neuaufbau (armer Bock aber auch  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hier mein Zaskar  .

Ich fahr seit vier Jahren mit der Bergziege und habe keine Minute bereut.
Kult is Geil  

Gruß an alle Freaks


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mein Zaskar  .
> 
> ...



Eines der wenigen neuen Zassis, das mir sehr gut gefällt   

Gruß zurück


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Juni 2005)

sieht echt klasse aus   

Fahre seit Winter ein Zaskar, und der Hobel macht wirklich Spaß   


@baldur88
.dazu sage ich lieber nix   
:
:
:
:
:......davon träume ich lieber


----------



## baldur75 (4. Juni 2005)

@KONI-DU
Jau, aber die Kohle fehlt leider. Wenn mal Kohle da ist für den Aufbau
dann..........genau Auto hinüber oder ähnlich wichtiges. Wie immer im Leben!!!


----------



## Canman (6. Juni 2005)

So,...dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen und meinen Schatz posten .

Mittlerweile mit Sram X.0 .....und alles non Shimano sowieso


----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2005)

sehr lecker!!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (6. Juni 2005)

Canman schrieb:
			
		

> So,...dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen und meinen Schatz posten .
> 
> Mittlerweile mit Sram X.0 .....und alles non Shimano sowieso



kann es sein das der rahmen zu groß ist(wegen der weit drin steckenden sattelstütze) und hast du schon mal über nen vorbau mit winkel nachgedacht wegen dem spacerturm?und guck mal ob man die cantie-sockel nicht an gabel und rahmen rausdrehen kann.... "non-shimano sowieso"


----------



## b-lord (6. Juni 2005)

mein GT XIZANG mit folgender Ausstattung:

Xizang 19" aus 1996
German Answer Marathon X
Chris King Ti Steuersatz
Titan Spacer
Inka Carbon Lenker
Oury Griffe beige
Litespeed Ti Vorbau
Litespeed Ti Sattelstütze
Selle Storika Ti Sattel beige  
Airborne Ti Sattelklemme
XTR komplett inklusive 900er Schnellspanner
Dura Ace Ti Kassette
Ringlé Ti Stix Naben 28loch
Crossmax Felgen 28loch
Panaracer Smoke beige

... ganz hübsch geworden, wie ich finde, aber auch wirklich lange gesucht und keine kosten und mühen gescheut (sonst gehts auch nich!  - was noch fehlt, sind die Nokon-Züge - ich arbeite dran!   bessere bilder unter "meine Fotos" .... 


auch hübsch: mein 91er Zaskar (nr.159!!!) eines der ersten überhaupt! - komplett XT (alles nagelneu) - komplett restauriert - komplett zu verkaufen! -> Angebote?


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Juni 2005)

b-lord schrieb:
			
		

> mein GT XIZANG mit folgender Ausstattung:
> 
> Xizang 19" aus 1996
> German Answer Marathon X
> ...



BITTE BITTE BITTE GRÖSSERE FOTOS!!!!!   (auch damit der morph mal nen anständigen steuersatz im xizang sieht    )


----------



## b-lord (6. Juni 2005)

klick mal bitte bei mir unter Fotos - und dann musst du dir nur noch einen ti spacer statt der rot eloxierten vorstellen ( keine aktuellen bilder im momnet - sorry!)


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Juni 2005)

ein geiles bike, besonders die läufräder sind der absolute oberhammer    hatte bisher noch nie die hinterradnabe von dem satz gesehen  . mal was anderes, welche kassette hast du hinten und kannst du alles problemlos durchschalten oder gibts probleme wenn du gross/gross fahren willst?(ich weiss das man das nicht machen soll, aber ich hab mir leider schon mal nen schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig zerlegt als ich es vergessen habe). der rahmen sieht übrigens eher nach 18" aus, die 19" hatten auch (immer?)ein längeres steuerrohr als es bei dir ist. auf seite 41 oder so kannste dir ganimed seinen mal angucken wegen der geometrie und so, das ist auf jeden fall ein 19".


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juni 2005)

@b-lord: Sehr schönes Xizang! Allerdings finde ich, dass ein Carbonlenker daran nichts verloren hat. Ein gerader aus Titan würde das Bike NOCH schöner machen


----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @b-lord: Sehr schönes Xizang! Allerdings finde ich, dass ein Carbonlenker daran nichts verloren hat. Ein gerader aus Titan würde das Bike NOCH schöner machen




@b-lord
da gebe ich kingmoe recht. Das Bike ist bis auf den Lenker   .
Aber, es ist Hilfe in Sicht:
ich habe demnaechst (Ende Juni) einen Schwung Ti Lenker von Airborne da...

Was Airborne zum Lenker sagt:

*25.4mm FLYTE MTB Titanium Handlebar, 153g * 
Introducing Airbornes "Flyte" MTB Titanium Handlebar. Made from 3Al/2.5V aerospace grade titanium with a 6 degree bend. The bar is available in 23" (585mm) length only and the color is natural.

Ich fahre so einen Lenker an meinem Xizang und bin hochzufrieden, siehe die Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Bei Interesse PM...
so long 
oldman


----------



## b-lord (6. Juni 2005)

suche in der tat noch einen "DH"-lenker also mit krümmung für's xizang - hatte einen von white brothers , der aber silber matt war .... dann doch lieber der carbonski! wenn also jemand einen ti lenker mit DH-Krümmung in "natura" auftreiben kann - bin mehr als offen! der airborne scheint trotz seiner 6° auch eher gerade zu sein .... sonst hätte ich ja auch schon einen !

zum LRS : ist eine Eigenkreation von mir - die Ringlé Naben waren ursprünglich mit HED. Carbonfelgen kombiniert - haben aber irgendwie nicht zum filigranen xizang gepasst und flogen raus! die messerspeichen sind aber weiter in verwendung   Vorn radial - hinten eine seite radial, eine gekreuzt gespeicht! 

ich fahre eine 9fach Dura Ace Ti Kassette - die maximale Kreuzung funktioniert zwar - aber die kette wird hierbei doch arg gedehnt, so daß ich das dann ehr unterlasse ....

der steuersatz ist nochmal mit großem foto in meiner galerie zu sehen! ahoi!


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Juni 2005)

So, jetzt zeige ich euch mal mein gestern aufgebautes GT Zaskar Race. Bin also ein ganz frischer GT-Fahrer.

Daten: Rahmen Zaskar Race so um Bj. 2000
Gabel: Duke; 
Schaltung+Schaltgriffe: Sram XO; 
Umwerfer+Kurbel: XT; 
Laufräder+Sattelstütze+Vorbau: Ritchey; 
Lenker+Sattel: Specialized;
Bremse: HS33

Habe insgesamt (ohne Bremsen und Schaltwerk) nur etwa 350 ausgegeben, da ich einige Teile recht günstig gebraucht bekommen habe.
Hoffe mal, dass ich viele nette Stunden auf meinem Schätzchen verbringen kann ;-)


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2005)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt zeige ich euch mal mein gestern aufgebautes GT Zaskar Race. Bin also ein ganz frischer GT-Fahrer.
> 
> Daten: Rahmen Zaskar Race so um Bj. 2000
> Gabel: Duke;
> ...


dann mal willkommen in der familie und glückwunsch zum zaskar   !!!
ich hätte erst mal nix zu motzen - sieht echt schlüssig aus, das teil. 
auch die blau gelbe lackierung finde ich immer wieder schön... 
verglichen mit den aktuellen pulverungen ist das echt noch eine perle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (8. Juni 2005)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt zeige ich euch mal mein gestern aufgebautes GT Zaskar Race. Bin also ein ganz frischer GT-Fahrer.
> 
> Daten: Rahmen Zaskar Race so um Bj. 2000
> Gabel: Duke;
> ...



Auch ein Willkommen im Club !

350  ohne Schaltwerk und Bremsen aber mit Rahmen


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Juni 2005)

Ja, ich denke mal günstiger kommt man da nicht ran. 
Also mit Schaltung und Bremsen habe ich so etwa 500 bezahlt. Wenn man bedenkt was man dafür sonst bekommt...


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juni 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @
> ich habe demnaechst (Ende Juni) einen Schwung Ti Lenker von Airborne da...
> 
> oldman



Aber du bekommst nicht zufällig auch Stützen rein?!!? 80,- US$ sind echt ein Hammerpreis für 400mm Titan...

http://www.airborne.net/eready/janette/store/compdetail.asp?sku=AB-SP-MTB-400

Falls noch jemand eine Titanstütze in 27,2mm und mind. 35cm hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Canman (8. Juni 2005)

@Zaskar 76

Also auf dem Rahmen fühle ich mich mit 1,80 ganz wohl,....

Das mit den Cantisockeln wäre sicher schöner ohne, allerdings wollte ich den Rahmen original lassen ,...vielleicht hängt er ja mal irgendwann zur Zierde an der Wohnzimmerwand   

Jaja,...der Spacerturm, das kommt davon wenn man alle Teile wild zusammenkauft und zusammensteigert und dann beim Zusammenbau tricksen muss,...aber ich gebe dir Recht, ein Vorbau mit winkel wäre schöner,....ich bin auf der suche   

Und Non shimano hat mit meiner mir ureigenen Abneigung gegen Einheitsbrei zu tun,...  


Viele Grüße 
Canman


----------



## zaskar76 (15. Juni 2005)

soooo, da die schwarz-silbernen decals nach origialvorlage wohl noch ein paar tage dauern werden hier schon mal der fertige rest vom "neuen"city-zaskar:

Zaskar le 94/16", futureshock fsx-carbon mit ac-titankrone,xtr 900 naben,schaltwerk und umwerfer, xtr 950 shifter, kooka racha bremshebel,avid tri alignII bremsen, ringle schnellspanner und und moby sattelstütze in wagenfarbe, chris king steuersatz und syncros vorbau...


----------



## GT-Man (25. Juni 2005)

Es sind wieder zwei neue Projekte in Arbeit:
Ein XCR 1000 mit 
SRAM 9.0 SL (Schalthebel, -werk, Bremshebel und Naben - das blau passt super zum Hinterbau), 
Sram 9.0 (Bremsen und Kassette),
Syncros (Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze- wird gekürzt, Felgen),
Flite Evolution, Race Face Prodigy Kurbel, Judy XC, Conti

und ein Lobo DH (müsste der alte Rahmen von SpeedyR sein - siehe zwei kleine Lackkratzer am Sitzrohr). Muss mal schauen was da dran kommt - auf jeden Fall viel Syncros. Die passende Boxxer habe ich schon erstanden und es kommt noch ein SRAM 9.0 SL Woody-Schaltwerk ran.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juni 2005)

Dat is tatsächlich mein EX Lobo!Der war doch neuerdings in Ebay soweit ich weiss...Hoffentlich wirst du ihn mit viel Liebe aufbauen.Der hat es verdient.Hinten ist sogar noch mein IS2000 Flansch dran.Wie geil...


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juni 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Dat is tatsächlich mein EX Lobo!Der war doch neuerdings in Ebay soweit ich weiss...Hoffentlich wirst du ihn mit viel Liebe aufbauen.Der hat es verdient.Hinten ist sogar noch mein IS2000 Flansch dran.Wie geil...




Ps:Ich bereue es echt im nachhinein,aber naja..muss mir erstmal n neues STS zulegen,weil danach kommt wieder n "Wolf" ins haus


----------



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Dat is tatsächlich mein EX Lobo!Der war doch neuerdings in Ebay soweit ich weiss...Hoffentlich wirst du ihn mit viel Liebe aufbauen.Der hat es verdient.Hinten ist sogar noch mein IS2000 Flansch dran.Wie geil...




Ist doch klar! Er hat seinen Ehrenplatz in meiner Sammlung sicher. Ein Lobo war das Bike, nach dem ich immer noch gesucht habe - sobald es fertig ist, kommen die Fotos. Das kann aber noch etwas dauern. 
Der Rahmen war wirklich bei Ebay. Der Verkäufer meinte, der "Höchstbietende" wollte ihn nicht (naja!) und hatte ihn mir zu meinem Startgebot von  549 angeboten. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, zumal er außer ein paar kleinen Lackkratzer (entgegen der Fotos schon ausgebessert) immer noch super in Schuß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juni 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind wieder zwei neue Projekte in Arbeit:
> Ein XCR 1000 mit
> SRAM 9.0 SL (Schalthebel, -werk, Bremshebel und Naben - das blau passt super zum Hinterbau),
> Sram 9.0 (Bremsen und Kassette),
> ...



bitte, bitte schenk dem XCR1000 eine andere Gabel!


----------



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bitte, bitte schenk dem XCR1000 eine andere Gabel!



Nö, erstmal nicht. Warum auch? Die Judy XC fährt sich super - außerdem ist erstmal das Lobo dran. Danach schauen wir mal weiter.


----------



## flexluger (29. Juni 2005)

Hey hab gerade mal GT LTS gegoogelt und mich hier gleich ma angemeldet...
Da ich heut zufällig mein rad geputzt hab führe ich mich gleich mal damit ein.
Der Rahmen wurde ja schon mal bei nem andern bewundert   nur wollte er sich zeit lassen beim aufbauen   
darum hier mal ne vorlage   
ganz kurz:  die gute Mazo Bam, Sram 9.0 bis auf XT Umwerfer vorn und Race Face Kurbel, Magura Louise (sogarhinten   mit selbst gebauter Halterung   sieht zwar nicht gut aus is aber nur 250 gramm schwer und hält schon 6 jahre (solang hab ichs) nun, bei recht ordentlicher Belastung)
weis aber immer noch nich was des für eins is    jemand sagte mal nen LTS-Team...

gruß ausm platten Land


----------



## kingmoe (30. Juni 2005)

flexluger schrieb:
			
		

> Hey hab gerade mal GT LTS gegoogelt und mich hier gleich ma angemeldet...
> Da ich heut zufällig mein rad geputzt hab führe ich mich gleich mal damit ein.
> Der Rahmen wurde ja schon mal bei nem andern bewundert   nur wollte er sich zeit lassen beim aufbauen
> darum hier mal ne vorlage
> ...



Schön, den Rahmen habe ich auch. Den gab es 1997 als Komplettrad "LTS Spin" mit Carbon-Spin-Wheels und als Frame Kit, da hieß er nur "LTS" und müsste baugleich mit dem Komplettbike LTS-1 sein.

Ach ja, ein Foto von dem Disc-Adapter würde sicher einige hier interessieren!

P.S. Wo ist "plattes Land" - vielleicht ja nicht weit von HH?!


----------



## Morfeus (30. Juni 2005)

flexluger schrieb:
			
		

> weis aber immer noch nich was des für eins is    jemand sagte mal nen LTS-Team...



meines Erachtens ein normales LTS, Team gabs nur ganz am Anfang ohne Trunnion Mount mit Fox Alps Dämpfer (hab aber nicht nachgeschaut, nur so aus dem Kopf)...

Morfeus


----------



## mrwulf (30. Juni 2005)

So hier mal mein gutes Zaskar.

ist ein 96er Modell und seit 9 Jahren in meinem Besitz. 

Wurde immer mal wieder umgebaut und modifiziert, seit letztem Sommer nicht mehr im harten Geländebetrieb sondern eher was für den Biergarten und kleine Erledigungen (daher auch die Schlösser dran, sorry ich weiß dass die nicht sonderlich kultig sind!).

Ich liebe es und bin schon fast wieder am überlegen, es für den Geländebetrieb zu reanimieren.






















Für den harten Geländeeinsatz fahre ich mittlerweile den Hobel unten, da tut mir das Herz nicht so weh, falls der Rahmen brechen sollte oder verbeult wird.
Das Zaskar ist mir schon zu schade zum hart fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Juni 2005)

@ flexluger 

sehr schön !!! nachdem moe nicht in die pötte kommt könnte das mal ein ansporn sein   

@mrwulf
  so lange du keinen seitenständer dran baust gehts ja noch...
im ernst: das rad mit der ausstattung ist definitv zu schade für den biergarten - dann lieber einen schnellen abgang im gelände riskieren, als das zaskar zum endlosen siechtum im fahrradständer vor dem supermarkt zu verdammen ! ! !
(rahmenbruch o.ä. kann ich mir bei dem teil ohnehin nicht so ganz vorstellen   )


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juni 2005)

Mein GT Rage ist nun fertig (also erstmal) leider sind die andere GT`s etwas benachteiligt worden. (Das STS hab ich aber mal etwas überholt und nen neues Schaltwerk verbaut) 

So und hier mal Bilder. 













Cu Danni


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2005)

sehr, sehr schön - auch ohne tt   !
aus welcher gruppe sind die STI ?

p.s. hast du die bilder auch in gross ?


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juni 2005)

Der TT in gelb bleibt noch als Alternative, den Trans Am hab ich für 40 bekommen, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen. 

Die STI`s und auch die anderen Teile der Gruppe sind 3x10 Ultegra 2005. 

P.S. Die Bilder sind echt etwas groß, aber nun lass ich es so. 


Gewicht werd ich am Wochenende ermitteln aber ich kann schonmal sagen das es relativ hoch sein wird, eben ein echtes GT. 


Cu Danni / Der Glückliche


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2005)

Schönes Edge, habe den Aufbau im RR-Forum etws mit verfolgt.
Ich würde aber dringend den gelben Aufkleber am oberen Sattelrohr wieder abmachen. Die gelben Rubino Pro fahre ich auch an meinem Renner. Leicht und gut, bis sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## GTdanni (1. Juli 2005)

Die gelben Aufkleber am Sitzrohr kommen noch ab, waren beim Kauf schon dran und fielen mir sofort als unoriginal und unschön auf. 

P.S. Ist kein Edge sonder ein Rage

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ist kein Edge sonder ein Rage



Ups, da hatte ich bei der Reise über das Panoramabild wohl die (geistige) Orientierung verloren    Auf jeden Fall ein echt schicker und nicht alltäglicher Asphaltschneider.


----------



## DUDEII (7. Juli 2005)

Und hier mein neues Babe, nachdem mir mein Tempest2 jetzt ich glaub so 8Jahre unter den fiesesten Bedingungen gute Dienste geleistet hat um jetzt erstmal seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu genießen. Allerdings nur um restauriert im nächsten Frühjahr wieder zu kommen.(Photo gibts davon noch später).

Hier nun erstmal das neue, ein ID XC 3.0





Hätte auch gleich mal zu dem neuen ein paar Fragen, aber das mach ich in einem neuen Thread.

Hallo erstmal noch an alle, der DUDE


----------



## KONI-DU (7. Juli 2005)

Sorry, aber ich finde diesen Rahmen zu "verschnörkelt". 
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## GTdanni (7. Juli 2005)

Wie bist du mit dem Rad zufrieden, vorallen mit den Bremsen? 



Und zum Flaschenhalter sag ich lieber nix. 
Da lieber ohne fahren. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUDEII (7. Juli 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du mit dem Rad zufrieden, vorallen mit den Bremsen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Reifen waren nix ,also runter. Die Bremsen waren mir anfänglich ein Dorn im Auge  und wollt ich gegen Juicy seven im Winter tauschen, aber ich muss sagen ich bin von der Bremsleistung der Ball Bearing 7 mittlerweile überzeugt, die bleiben dran. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, hab auch erstmal die Nase gerümpft, bin aber mittlerweile begeistert, gute Bremse. Was haste gegen meinen Flaschenhalter, der tut genau das was er soll, ne Trinkflasche halten und fast nix wiegen  .


----------



## GTdanni (7. Juli 2005)

Der Flaschenhalter selber stört mich nicht, aber dessen Position.   
Da kommt man doch nur sehr schlecht ran (im Gegensatz zum Schmutz, der kommt sehr gut ran)  

Ich fahr mittlerweile am MTB ohne Flaschen und nur noch mit Trinkrucksack. 

Aber der Rahmen gefällt mir gut, ich muss mir ja bald Gedanken über einen Nachfolger für mein STS machen. 

Hast du den (nur den) Rahmen mal gewogen?


Cu Danni


----------



## DUDEII (7. Juli 2005)

ne noch net gewogen, Werksangabe sind 13,XX Kilo so wie es ausgeliefert wird. Für kurze Touren hab ich ne Flasche, für die langen auch den Rucksack.


----------



## flexluger (10. Juli 2005)

was das denn fürn armes Teil   
soll das nen Tempest sein?  welches Bj dann?
sieht eher wien baumarkt hobel aus


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2005)

na sach mal flexluger ... wir werden hier doch nicht unhöflich werden...  

wie auch immer machst Du sonst noch sport ausser MTB ? 

wechens dem Benutzerbild ?


----------



## DUDEII (10. Juli 2005)

flexluger schrieb:
			
		

> was das denn fürn armes Teil
> soll das nen Tempest sein?  welches Bj dann?
> sieht eher wien baumarkt hobel aus



tolle Member habt ihr hier, wenn das so weiter geht, bin ich auch gleich wieder wegg.............................


Bist ein ganz netter Zeitgenosse


----------



## flexluger (10. Juli 2005)

Sag doch nix gegen GT (Rahmen)...    nur so hübsch is das bike nich   
da kann man mehr draus machen    

@DUDE
und das war ne ernste Frage was das fürn teil ist   , kann ja sein daß du nen besseres Bildbetrachtungsprogramm hast, dann kannst mich ja von profitieren lassen und gleich noch das Bj ablesen.     Aber entnehme der Aussage, auch wenn ich nicht so genau weis wie ich se deuten soll -> ja.(wenns dein Fahrrad is sorry - wenn nich muss ma ja nich glei persönlich wern.) 
btw hab dich aber auch lieb...

@kint
jo das was ma sieht und surfen  

so dann tauch ich ma ne weile unter bis sich die wogen geglättet haben


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juli 2005)

klasse,das newbie-bashing erledigen die newbie`s jetzt auch schon hier von ganz alleine untereinander  und ich dachte "alteingesessenen" würden es wenigstens hier mal schaffen einen guten umgangston der auf dauer spass macht zu halten.... warum wird es immer alles so persönlich genommen wenn ein anderer das eigene rad hässlich,billig oder einfach nur schei$$e findet? komme mir hier teilweise echt vor wie unter opel und vw-prolls die anner tankstelle stehen. ein FAHRRAD für`s ego??? es wurde sachlich etwas nicht schönes zum aussehen des tempest gesagt, muss man dann wirklich so armselig sein gleich persönlich zu werden und andere leute richtig beleidigen? nach highendteil sieht es zumdem nun wirklich in keinster weise aus und um im klassikberreich für voll genommen zu werden ist wohl ein bisschen arg viel gedöns dran...


----------



## Held.v.E (10. Juli 2005)

So Erster Beitrag erstes Pic.
War früher n'Roller tuner. Naja hab den Spaß daran verloren aber Dirtbiken macht schon mehr Bock. Das is mein Chucker 2.0, auf dem Bild noch mit der Beschissen Zoom 650 weis der geier was. Hab aber mittlerweile ne Rock Shox Psylo Sl '04 drin. 






Und Freerider schau ich grad noch nach nem Guten Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUDEII (10. Juli 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> klasse,das newbie-bashing erledigen die newbie`s jetzt auch schon hier von ganz alleine untereinander  und ich dachte "alteingesessenen" würden es wenigstens hier mal schaffen einen guten umgangston der auf dauer spass macht zu halten.... warum wird es immer alles so persönlich genommen wenn ein anderer das eigene rad hässlich,billig oder einfach nur schei$$e findet? komme mir hier teilweise echt vor wie unter opel und vw-prolls die anner tankstelle stehen. ein FAHRRAD für`s ego??? es wurde sachlich etwas nicht schönes zum aussehen des tempest gesagt, muss man dann wirklich so armselig sein gleich persönlich zu werden und andere leute richtig beleidigen? nach highendteil sieht es zumdem nun wirklich in keinster weise aus und um im klassikberreich für voll genommen zu werden ist wohl ein bisschen arg viel gedöns dran...



Geht wohl so weiter und du kannst auch net lesen  Nich bös gemeint...........Darf man hier nur High End Bikes zeigen? Klassikbereich? Ein Bike von 2004? Naja wie gesagt, wenn hier die große Menge so drauf ist.......Dachte der Thread heißt "Zeigt her eure GT`s"...war wohl ne Irrtum.

Aber trotzdem nochmal, weil ich glaub du hast noch kein Tempest gesehen. kann das sein?

das ist ein/mein Tempest2





und das mein Neues.





Wie man da lesen kann, ein GT ID XC 3.0. Das als erbärmlich zu bezeichnen................ ich weiß nicht. Sorry sind beides keine 3000 Räder aber ich fahre ja auch keinen Porsche. Ich liebe meine GT`s und beide leisten mir gute Dienste.  

Und derart abfällige über andere Räder zu sprechen, ist einfach daneben und *Punkt*. Selbst wenn man das wirklich denkt (was ich nicht glaube) sollte man genug Anstand besitzen und sich zurück halten. Aber Anstand ist eine Tugend die den meißten heute abhanden gekommen ist.

Wenn hier nur Räder jenseits der 2000 Grenze würdig sind gezeigt zu werden, dann bin ich im falschen Forum. Ich dachte hier ist ein Ort an dem sich GT Fahrer austauschen und nicht sich gegenseitig die Räder madig machen.


----------



## GT-Man (10. Juli 2005)

Mach Dir nichts draus! Es gibt Leute, die immer etwas an den Rädern auszusetzen haben (und anscheinend die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben)  - aber damit muss man halt rechnen, wenn man sein Bike öffentlich postet. 
Ich finds einfach nur schön zu sehen, dass es immer noch eine große GT-Fangemeinde gibt und es erfreut mein Herz   , die Bildchen zu betrachten.


----------



## DUDEII (10. Juli 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir nichts draus! Es gibt Leute, die immer etwas an den Rädern auszusetzen haben (und anscheinend die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben)  - aber damit muss man halt rechnen, wenn man sein Bike öffentlich postet.
> Ich finds einfach nur schön zu sehen, dass es immer noch eine große GT-Fangemeinde gibt und es erfreut mein Herz   , die Bildchen zu betrachten.



Das ist eigentlich die Einstellung die ich erwartet hatte  , der Empfang war leider ganz anders.


----------



## Held.v.E (10. Juli 2005)

mein bike hat nur 500 so wie es auf dem Bild ist gekostet.
Also nichts teures und trotzdem massig geil. Bis auf die Gabel...


----------



## KONI-DU (10. Juli 2005)

Abrüsten DUDEII, abrüsten DUDEII   
Es heißt hier "Zeigt her eure GT Räder"   
Also, dann auch her damit, egal welche


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juli 2005)

ich denke ich kann lesen, ich kann sogar sehen   und zwar das bike das flexluger direkt unten mitgepostet hat bei dem er findet das es aussieht wie ein baumarktrad - deine supernette antwort darauf haste richtig pfiffig wegeditiert in der du sagtest er soll Die fresse halten usw... vielleicht hast du nur nicht gemerkt das dieses unten mitgepostete bike meinte und sich die welt in diesem posting gar nicht um deine bikes drehte? und selbst wenn währe es nur seine meinung über dein rad gewesen bei der man nicht persönlich werden muss...



			
				DUDEII schrieb:
			
		

> Geht wohl so weiter und du kannst auch net lesen  ....
> Aber trotzdem nochmal, weil ich glaub du hast noch kein Tempest gesehen. kann das sein?



DANKE!!!! JETZT WEISS ICH ENDLICH WIE EIN TEMPEST AUSSIEHT!!!!
besonders interessant finde ich ja die sattelstreben, wie die so ein schönes kleines dreieck oben am rahmen bilden - warum issen das so und das gab`s doch bei mehreren gt`s oder ??? sowas lege ich mir glaube ich auch noch mal zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUDEII (10. Juli 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ich kann lesen, ich kann sogar sehen   und zwar das bike das flexluger direkt unten mitgepostet hat bei dem er findet das es aussieht wie ein baumarktrad - deine supernette antwort darauf haste richtig pfiffig wegeditiert in der du sagtest er soll Die fresse halten usw... vielleicht hast du nur nicht gemerkt das dieses unten mitgepostete bike meinte und sich die welt in diesem posting gar nicht um deine bikes drehte? und selbst wenn währe es nur seine meinung über dein rad gewesen bei der man nicht persönlich werden muss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, einfach jetzt mal bitte Peace, will mich nicht streiten, bin hier um meine Faszination für GT`s mit anderen Süchtigen zu teilen. Also ham wir uns jetzt alle lieb und freun uns über unsere GT`s.

SO LONG
DUDE


----------



## Kint (11. Juli 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE!!!! JETZT WEISS ICH ENDLICH WIE EIN TEMPEST AUSSIEHT!!!!
> besonders interessant finde ich ja die sattelstreben, wie die so ein schönes kleines dreieck oben am rahmen bilden - warum issen das so und das gab`s doch bei mehreren gt`s oder ??? sowas lege ich mir glaube ich auch noch mal zu...



so langsam werde ich zum Fan    
Überlege grade welcher thread es war wo ich mich bei nem posting von Dir ebenfalls so weggeschmisen habe... 


flexluger: anner uni  oder am Kanal ? Studierst nicht zufällig Wi oder ?


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2005)

habe schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut - grosser spass ! ! !
vor allem wenn man das ganze gezackere (  ) so im nachhinein liest.

@zaskar76 - hab mal wieder ausgiebig gelacht - so viel zum goonie-thema der überschäumenden emotionen...     

habe inzwischen meine FRM-gabel ans avalanche gebastelt und werde demnächst fotos einstellen. 

bis dahin


----------



## Morfeus (12. Juli 2005)

Darf ich Euch alle mal wieder daran erinnern, dass dieser Thread zum Vorzeigen von GT's eröffnet wurde? Und das beinhaltet auch, dass die Bikes kommentiert werden - positiv (meistens), negativ, oder garnicht... und das ist ja wohl auch dann vom jeweiligen Poster beabsichtigt, sonst würd er das Bike im stillen Kämmerlein lassen.

Morfeus


----------



## customracer (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hier mein 2005er Zaskar Team, na ja ein paar kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden (Bremsen, Pedale...) aber sonst siehts ganz gut aus, oder?  
[http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/Bild_3_1.jpg[/img]


----------



## marc077 (15. Juli 2005)

schoenes geschoss. ich bleib allerdings meinem alten bock treu ;-)
gruss, marc


----------



## customracer (16. Juli 2005)

marc077 schrieb:
			
		

> schoenes geschoss. ich bleib allerdings meinem alten bock treu ;-)
> gruss, marc




natürlich bleibt mein LE auch in der Sammlung  , ich hab allerdings noch keine Ahnung was ich daraus mache.
Zugegeben sind die neuen Zaskar nicht mehr das was sie mal waren  , ich hab den Team Rahmen für 379EU gekauft, das ist im gegensatz zu den alten LE nicht viel, da kann mann auch einige Nachteile in kauf nehmen.

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Juli 2005)

Hm. Mehr hab ich für meinen (quasi makellosen) 97er LE bei ebay aber auch nicht bezahlt.
Die neuen Rahmen sagen mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht zu, die Sache mit dem Lack und nur Taiwan, nu ja... schad drum!


----------



## customracer (16. Juli 2005)

Ich hab den LE Rahmen 2001 für 1800 DM gekauft, im gegensatz zum heutigen Team Rahmen ist das ne menge mehr (das wars auch wert).
Aber die Qualität der heutigen Rahmen lässt tatsächlich zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## oldman (17. Juli 2005)

moin,

so, nach einigen Wochen Abstinenz (war im Urlaub und jetzt haenge ich in'nem neuen stressigen Job) mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen.

Einige von euch kennen ja mein Xizang --> GT Forumstreffen. Das Teil durfte uns, zusammen mit einem Zaskar, in den Urlaub auf Elba begleiten.
Wie ihr seht haben sich die Bikes wohlgefühlt...    











so long
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronaan (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Karakoram sieht so aus wie im Katalog von '92 auf Seite 3 unten.
Und von da isses auch   
(Edit, grad fällt mir ein dass es sogar nen Tick länger her sein könnte, '91 hab ich den Führerschein gemacht und ich glaub da hatte ich das Teil schon... muss mal gucken)

Mache mal ein Bild demnächst, bis dahin muss eins herhalten das Gooooogle mir gefunden hat:





(nicht meins, nur um's nochmal gesagt zu haben, sieht aber fast genauso aus).

Nochmal Edit, weil ich grade Zeit habe:
Eigentlich ist noch alles original,
bis auf den Sattel (Rolls), der originale liegt unbenutzt wie neu im Schrank,
Reifen (vorne seit ewig Tioga City Slicker, hinten seit einiger Zeit ein Schwalbe. Den Stoppeln hab ich entsagt, das ständige Summen bei 99% Asphalt-Nutzung hat dann doch eher genervt).
Irgendwann hab ich mal billige Hörnchen an den Lenker gebastelt, so zum testen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die dran bleiben wenn ich jetzt wieder öfter fahre.
Achja Schutzbleche sind auch dran. Nicht hauen bitte


----------



## versus (21. Juli 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> so, nach einigen Wochen Abstinenz (war im Urlaub und jetzt haenge ich in'nem neuen stressigen Job) mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen.
> 
> ...



ser.vus alter mann - sieht gut aus !
muss meinen urlaub zwar mit dem RR verbingen (meine liebste fühlt sich auf losem geläuf nicht so recht wohl   ), was meine vorfreude bei solchen bildern aber nicht wirklich schmälert   .
jetzt muss es nur noch september werden...

wie sieht es mit deinen taunus-bildern aus ?


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

so, bildchen gemacht.
hinterreifen war kein schwalbe sondern ein ritchey tom slick. ts ts wie man sich täuschen kann.








das gute stück hat LX naben, DX schaltwerk, XT STI einheit. nix besonderes an sich denke ich.


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2005)

Ronaan schrieb:
			
		

> so, bildchen gemacht.
> hinterreifen war kein schwalbe sondern ein ritchey tom slick. ts ts wie man sich täuschen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



bisschen hauen muss ich schon:
die hörnchen (v.a. die eingestellte position), die schutzbleche, den seitenständer und den sattel finde ich verboten    !
ich würde den rahmen in dieser lackierung eher puristisch aufbauen, denn mit dem ganze krempel dran knallt die farbe nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

DAS IST NICHT SO WIE ES AUSSIEHT ICH KANN ALLES ERKLÄREN    

nee im ernst. die schutzbleche hab ich damals drangemacht weil ich das bike für den schulweg etc hergenommen hab, bei 12km auf schotter und das gern auch mal nach regen ist es doch besser wenn man sauber ankommt. ist zwar lang her aber ist eben so. hab schon überlegt die abzubauen.

seitenständer - gleiches wie oben. war einfach praktisch, bzw. hat damals vor 13 jahren mein vater drauf bestanden   

die hörnchen waren mal ein versuch/test, vor zwei jahren oder so. bin nur nicht viel zum testen gekommen dann, und hatte auch keine ahnung wie die "gehören" - werd ich wohl wegbauen 

wundert mich direkt dass keiner was über die luftpumpe gesagt hat   oder die klingel  

zum glück hab ich den original sattel noch. der ist sicher eh bequemer als der böse rolls.
wollt ich eigentlich heute mal draufspaxen wenn's nicht regnet (ich hab keinen keller, --> basteln im freien)

vielleicht bau ich bei der gelegenheit gleich den überflüssigen schnörkes weg und zieh "anständige" reifen auf.

die pedale gefallen mir selbst am wenigsten, da wollte ich eigentlich klickies und schuhe, bin nur noch unentschlossen.

ich mach dann nochma neue bilder mit ohne firlefanz dran


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2005)

glück gehabt: die klingel habe ich nicht gesehen    !
nee im ernst - das wird ein richtig schickes rad wenns ganz nackig ist.
gegen die funktionalität von blechen, pumpen etc. lässt sich ja auch nur schwer was sagen   

so, aber nachdem ich jetzt ausgelassen habe, stelle ich endlich mal mein aktuelles avalanche-update zur diskussion.

geändert haben sich:

- FRM stahlfedergabel mit geschraubter und eloxierte brücke (1300gramm)
- use alien stütze
- flite TT
- sram 9.0 sl schaltwerk (medium cage)
- sram 9.0 shifter 
- fsa ultimax innenlager 
- corratec korkgriffe (13gramm)

damit liegt das schätzchen bei 10,1 kg ohne einbussen von funktion und stabilität (und die 10 kg grenze knacke ich demnächst mit anderen pedalen   )


----------



## oldman (22. Juli 2005)

moin moin, versus,

die Gabel ist ja richtig schick! Wie ist die Funktion?
Achja, meine Fotos vom Treffen hab ich endlich in den passenden Fred gepackt.

Dann noch viel Spass mit dem Avalanche,
bis dann
oldman


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Juli 2005)

@versus

  das gefällt mir richtig gut !

die rot eloxierten Teile passen sehr gut. Vielleicht hinten noch einen roten Brake-Booster   

Das rote Teil an der Kettenstrebe    Was ist das, und was kann das ?
Hält das nur den Schaltzug ?

Die Gabel passt auch richtig zum Rest. Habe ich auch noch nie was von gehört   Hat die einen kleinen Knick nach vorne ? Oder habe ich einen knick in der Optik ?

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin, versus,
> 
> die Gabel ist ja richtig schick! Wie ist die Funktion?
> Achja, meine Fotos vom Treffen hab ich endlich in den passenden Fred gepackt.
> ...


gleich mal in den tauns-fred gucken...

ja gelle, schon hübsch, die kleine italienerin ?!
die funktion war anfangs bescheiden. dann habe ich von dem  hervorragenden servicemann von FRM eine genaue anleitung bekommen, wie schlecht laufende FRM gabeln wieder flott gemacht werden können (führungsbuchsen ausbauen und mit nass-schleifpapier aufweiten - ist echt wahr). das habe ich dann auch getan und die funktion um 1000% verbessert.
ggf. muss ich das aber nochmal wiederholen, da das ansprechverhalten noch besser sein könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Juli 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> @versus
> 
> das gefällt mir richtig gut !
> 
> ...


den roten brake booster (acor fish plate) habe ich vor kurzem aus gewichtsgründen demontiert. für den druckpunkt braucht man bei dem verstärkungsblech am hinterbau ohnehin keinen booster.
das rote ding kapselt den schaltzug mit einem langen gummi-balg, so dass kein dreck in die schalthülle gelangen kann. 
die gabel ist von FRM ( http://www.frmbike.de/ ), einer italienischen leichtbauschmiede. modell Z Way von 1997. 
die gabel hat gerade ausfallenden, also nicht wie sonst nach vorn versetzt. deshalb hat sie tatsächlich einen "knick" (unschönes wort bei einer gabel), um die radachse wieder vor die lenkachse zu bringen. also alles klar mit deinen augen


----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2005)

Is das n Ringle vorbau ? Wie ist die Funktion ? Schön Steif und so ? Haltbar auch bei schwerer Belastung ? 
neulich sind frm kurbeln inner bucht ausgelaufen - kamen mir aber zu schwammig vor - die bauen ja eher so leichtbauteile...


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2005)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Is das n Ringle vorbau ? Wie ist die Funktion ? Schön Steif und so ? Haltbar auch bei schwerer Belastung ?
> neulich sind frm kurbeln inner bucht ausgelaufen - kamen mir aber zu schwammig vor - die bauen ja eher so leichtbauteile...


non - ist ein x-lite vorbau ! den hat mir der gute oldamn vermacht   !
die gabel ist selbst bei meinen 83kg ordentlich steif.
wie gesagt will ich noch am ansprechverhalten feilen, aber bei ca 60mm federweg sollte die gabel auch nicht gleich bei kleinsten kiesel einfedern.
habe damit eine richtig lange tour bestritten auf der es auch ziemlich verblockt bergab ging. komfort ist anders, ist eben ne race-gabel.
zur haltbarkeit kann ich zum glück noch nix sagen, aber trotz des alters sind auch an den innereien keine abnutzungserscheinungen zu erkennen.

wegen des grossen interesses noch ein paar detialfotos der gabel von vor dem einbau:


----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2005)

wenn du jetzt diese tolle und einmalige und natürlich wunderschöne frm drinne hast wie stehts denn da um die Judy in electric red ?  Bevor sie verstaubt....ich wüsste nen sehr guten einsatzort... bei interesse bitte ich um ne mail.


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Juli 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> "knick" (unschönes wort bei einer gabel), ....................



Ok, aber wir wußten was gemeint war   

Danke für die Info´s


----------



## SuperEva (22. Juli 2005)

Habe zufällig ein paar Fotos von meinen altes Bikes gefunden:

an der Sattelstütze gebrochen, wurde gegen das STS 1500 ausgetauscht:




am Tretlager gerissen, war auch mal eine Zeit lange eine Mister T mit 130mm dran, Rahmen hängt jetzt an der Mauer:




dieses Avalanche aus dem Jahre 2000 habe ich noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2005)

is ja auch kein STS   

nun sehr schöne bikes. besonders das zweite sieht erstaunlich filigran aus - liegt wohl an den LR...


----------



## -lupo- (23. Juli 2005)

Very nice bikes!

@Versus:

Wie bist du eigentlich an der alten FRM gekommen? Sech schickes Teil!

@SuperEva:

Schöne Hobel waren (sind) das! Was hast du eigentlich mit der Mister T gemacht?

Ich habe mittlerweile die Buchsen an der Z1 gewechselt und dank meiner Schwester habe ich jetzt eine 160gr (laut Küchenwaage) schwere Ti-Sattelstütze von SelCof am "Streifenwagen".


----------



## versus (23. Juli 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Very nice bikes!
> 
> @Versus:
> 
> Wie bist du eigentlich an der alten FRM gekommen? Sech schickes Teil!


danke ! ebay schweiz ! habe das gefühl, dass der gute mann nicht so recht wusste, was er da verkauft   
@kint : guter verusch     ! erst ganz doll schmeicheln und da die hübsche judy abschwatzen   
sorry, aber die behalte ich - wer weiss was man in zukunft noch so zum basteln findet (gerade wo ich sie bei SuperEva an einem sts gesehen habe...)


----------



## Ronaan (25. Juli 2005)

so, da hab ich mal bisschen was weggebastelt.

sieht wirklich schöner aus jetzt.

nun ist alles original bis auf die reifen (und die trinkflasche)

suche als nächstes evtl schöne pedale


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juli 2005)

Ronaan schrieb:
			
		

> so, da hab ich mal bisschen was weggebastelt.
> 
> sieht wirklich schöner aus jetzt.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch gleich ein ganz anderes Bike


----------



## GT-Oldschool (25. Juli 2005)

Schön isses, ohne "Firlefanz"  ;-)


----------



## versus (25. Juli 2005)

aber kann ich da immer noch eine klingel ausmachen    ? (ein scherz!)
die reifen finde ich völlig okay - v.a. da ich gerade auch ganz frisch ein biria titanal mit slicks als stadtflitze fahre - fährt sich einfach super !


----------



## Ronaan (26. Juli 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> aber kann ich da immer noch eine klingel ausmachen    ? (ein scherz!)
> die reifen finde ich völlig okay - v.a. da ich gerade auch ganz frisch ein biria titanal mit slicks als stadtflitze fahre - fährt sich einfach super !


hrhrhr ja, die klingel ist noch da - hab mir gedacht ich schau mal wem's auffällt.

ausserdem noch überflüssig: der pseudo-alibi-reflektor vorne sowie an der sattelstütze, ebenso die leuchtstäbchen an den speichen, entsprechen eh auch nicht der stvzo, und ich fahre nicht nachts / im dunkeln.

wirklich arg sind leider immer noch die pedale. mit reflektoren... nur, wenn ich die wegmache fehlen schrauben für die dingse... mir fällt grad das wort nicht ein... die schwarzen plastikdinger in die man die füsse steckt...


----------



## versus (26. Juli 2005)

Ronaan schrieb:
			
		

> ... die schwarzen plastikdinger in die man die füsse steckt...


schlaufen vielleicht ?


----------



## BonelessChicken (27. Juli 2005)

Ronaan schrieb:
			
		

> nur, wenn ich die wegmache fehlen schrauben für die dingse... mir fällt grad das wort nicht ein... die schwarzen plastikdinger in die man die füsse steckt...


... Pedalhaken (mit Riemen)  
Alternativvorschlag: Körbchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronaan (28. Juli 2005)

Danke   

Wer nach der Körbchengröße fragt kriegt Haue


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juli 2005)

Ronaan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Wer nach der Körbchengröße fragt kriegt Haue



Körbchengröße 44 oder 45 oder doch eine Zwischengröße?
Ich mein, der Körbcheninhalt kann ja schmal, lang, wurstig bzw. ganz anders ausgeformt sein!


----------



## SuperEva (28. Juli 2005)

Rad ist schon länger Fertig aber der Kleine (5Jahre) ist noch zu klein um damit zu fahren; da müssen wir noch 1-2 Jahre warten


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juli 2005)

Sehr sehr schick. Sowas such ich für meinen Kleinen auch noch


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juli 2005)

wie niedlich!!!


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Rad ist schon länger Fertig aber der Kleine (5Jahre) ist noch zu klein um damit zu fahren; da müssen wir noch 1-2 Jahre warten



Sieht schön aus - aber sind die Kurbeln nicht zu lang?!


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Juli 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Rad ist schon länger Fertig aber der Kleine (5Jahre) ist noch zu klein um damit zu fahren; da müssen wir noch 1-2 Jahre warten


So eins wollte ich früher auch immer haben   
Meine Eltern haben mir damals aber einen Vogel gezeigt, weil billig waren die nicht   

Das waren noch GT Zeiten


----------



## -lupo- (28. Juli 2005)

@SuperEva:

Lovely! Da kriegt man gleich Lust, sich so ein BMX zu schnappen und zur nächstgelegenen Dirt-Strecke zu fahren!


----------



## SuperEva (28. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schön aus - aber sind die Kurbeln nicht zu lang?!



Kurbellänge 155mm, kürzer habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Wenn der Kleine Gross genug ist denke ich dass der Lenker zu niedrig ist. Dann Muss ich halt wieder einen anderen auftreiben. Mal sehen  
Wenn es einen interessiert, die Teile sind von www.fmfbmx.com da es hier fast unmöglich ist BMX Teile (keine Dirt BMX) und das in der Jr Grösse und noch zu einem anständigen Preis bei einem Händler zu finden.

Gewicht des Rades wie auf dem Bild 8,3kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (30. Juli 2005)

.....hab mein Zaskar mal ein bißchen überarbeitet   

Hat einen neuen Sattel bekommen : Gobi (Danke    Radical    )
.....und dann noch eine Gripshift x9 + x9 Schaltwerk.














Gruß

Koni


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2005)

Schick isses!  

Die Decals wollt ich auch auf meins machen, wenn's denn mal an der Reihe ist.


----------



## schweffl (31. Juli 2005)

Hi @All,

nachdem ich mich durch den Thread gekämfpt habe, muß ich bedauerlicherweise feststellen, das mein GT Avalanche (Stahlrahmen) der nach einem Unfall an der rechten Kettenstrebe einen Knick abbbekommen hat, das abolute Highlight für ein Retrobike wäre. Naja, ich habe ihn noch und werde ihm demnächst auch wieder eine Platz in meinem Arbeitszimmer, an der Wand, widmen.


----------



## BonelessChicken (31. Juli 2005)

Hi, willkommen.

schade um das schöne Stück , aber Bilder kannst Du ja trotzdem mal posten. Gerade wenn es ein Stahl-Avalanche ist. Dann lebt es wenigstens in unser aller Erinnerung weiter  .


----------



## oldman (1. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @All,
> 
> nachdem ich mich durch den Thread gekämfpt habe, muß ich bedauerlicherweise feststellen, das mein GT Avalanche (Stahlrahmen) der nach einem Unfall an der rechten Kettenstrebe einen Knick abbbekommen hat, das abolute Highlight für ein Retrobike wäre. Naja, ich habe ihn noch und werde ihm demnächst auch wieder eine Platz in meinem Arbeitszimmer, an der Wand, widmen.



moin,
wenn's "nur"ein Knick ist - das kann man ja richten lassen. Ist doch Stahl!
so long
oldman


----------



## nordstadt (1. August 2005)

So wuds inseriert:






kurz poliert:











Und in Farbe:






Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. August 2005)

sehr schön....


----------



## schweffl (2. August 2005)

Hi oldman,

wenn du eine gute Adresse hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, denn dann würde ich das Teil sofort richten lassen.


----------



## oldman (2. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi oldman,
> 
> wenn du eine gute Adresse hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, denn dann würde ich das Teil sofort richten lassen.



Schaun mal in's Classic Forum unter "FAQ", da muessten einige Rahmenbauer gelistet sein.
Kann dir leider keinen Rahmenbauer empfehlen, hatte bislang noch keinen gebraucht.
gruss
oldman


----------



## versus (2. August 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> kurz poliert:


  welches mittelchen und was für eine maschine (aufsatz) hast du da benutzt ?


----------



## nordstadt (2. August 2005)

Abgebeizt:Handelsüblich

Säubern: Mit feiner Stahlwolle

Politur: Autosol (besser noch Unipol)

Von Hand mit dem Lappen, sonst Bohrmaschine mit Schwabbelscheibe und Lammfellaufsatz.

Zeiteinsatz reines polieren ca. 3h

Mfg Chris


----------



## Stiles (7. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt möchte ich mein Bike dann auch mal zeigen, nachdem es endlich fertig und eingefahren ist!
GT Zaskar LE von 11/93
- Rahmen vom großen "E" für 130,-
- Gabel geschenkt, danke Unimognimma!!
- XTR-Cantis und Schaltwerk "neu" vom großen "E"
- XT-Teile noch vorhanden
Insgesamt ca. 200,- investiert.....
Und Geduld.....    

Aber scheeee isch´s (find ich)


----------



## versus (7. August 2005)

sieht interessant aus - leider funktionieren die links für die grösseren bilder bei mir nicht. geht das nur mir so ?   
was für ein rahmen ist das ?


----------



## GT-Man (7. August 2005)

Entgegen der Decals ist es wohl eher ein normales Zaskar und kein LE (siehe Ausfallenden und Sattelstützenklemme), aber schick ists allemal  !


----------



## Stiles (7. August 2005)

Dann ist hier nochmal der Link zu meinen Fotos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/45455/cat/500

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bei den Ausfallenden beim LE im Vergleich zum 'normalen' Zaskar?
Die Decals scheinen wirklich nicht echt zu sein, eins schlägt Blasen...


----------



## GT-Man (7. August 2005)

Die Decals sehen schon ziemlich echt aus (hatte ich auch dran - habe ich aber gegen schwarz-weiße ausgetauscht). Es sind die des 98er Zaskar LEs. Den Unterschied machen die CNC-gefrästen Teile des 98er LEs aus (Ausfallende, Sattelstützenklemmung am Rahmen, Steuerrohr, Hinterbauquerverbindung), aber das hatten wir hier schon öfters (Suchfunktion).

Anbei ein Foto des 1998er Zaskar LE zum Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber das hatten wir hier schon öfters (Suchfunktion)...



z. B. hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162


----------



## GT-Man (7. August 2005)

Ganz genau....

Der Lobo-Aufbau geht langsam aber sicher voran. Ist zwar kein richtiger DH-Vorbau dran, aber vorerst muss es reichen.


----------



## DUDEII (8. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau....
> 
> Der Lobo-Aufbau geht langsam aber sicher voran. Ist zwar kein richtiger DH-Vorbau dran, aber vorerst muss es reichen.



sieht doch schonmal Klasse aus


----------



## differ (8. August 2005)

Sag mal, wo hast du den roten Grip Shift Drehgriff her? Sowas suche ich schon seit geschlagenen 2 Jahren.


----------



## GT-Man (8. August 2005)

differ schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, wo hast du den roten Grip Shift Drehgriff her? Sowas suche ich schon seit geschlagenen 2 Jahren.



Hatte ich solo beim großen E ersteigert. War insofern optimal, da beim Lobo ja der rechte Schaltgriff ausreicht.


----------



## SpeedyR (8. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau....
> 
> Der Lobo-Aufbau geht langsam aber sicher voran. Ist zwar kein richtiger DH-Vorbau dran, aber vorerst muss es reichen.




   

Der Rahmen kommt mir ja sooo bekannt vor  







Ps:Suche GT-LOBO *g*

                                                        Gruss Rafael


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2005)

als nächtes müsste jetzt kommen:
"tausche GT LOBO gegen Santa Cruz V10"


----------



## ReeN! (8. August 2005)

So Männer auch ich ruhe nicht mein GT weiter auszubauen...
Inzwischen hab ich ALLES ausser den Rahmen getauscht, wenn man davon absieht das er 2mal gebrochen is.... 
Letzte Änderungen:
XT Schaltwerk
Sun Single Track auf XT
Specialized Enduro in 2.2"
Vorne wieder ne 180er Scheibe...
Neue Kettenführung
Der Sattel, auch wenn der wieder gegen den guten GT BMX Sattel getauscht wird, war nur fürn Urlaub...








Hmm alos inzwischen find ich ja das ne andere gabel reinkönnte....
am liebsten ne 03er Drop Off mit ETA oder ne o3er DJ, auch wenn ich mir ne PIKE schmecken lassen würde...Oder ne Psylo SL in weiß?
Was meint ihr?

ReeN!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2005)

an dem rahmen würde mir am besten ein flite oder sowas gefallen.
schmal, flach, hart. Hört sich nur im ersten Moment so unbequem an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (10. August 2005)

Hi,
so hier mal mein Zaskar Team in "ich habe fertig", züge verlegt neue scheibe hinten montiert   und Bremsgriffe getunt  






Fotos und hintergründe sind nicht die besten, sind halt auf der Arbeit gemacht!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## cleiende (11. August 2005)

Gestern ist meine Frau endgültig nervös geworden, GT #6 kam an. Leider zwei Tage nach dem Gebutstag meines ältesten Sohnes. 
Nun denn.......

Aus der Abteilung "toys for boys":
4130 CroMo
2x48 Speichen
1 Rotor
4 Pegs
1 Gang
100% GT






Muss natürlich noch ein wenig bearbeitet werden, hat ne ganze Menge (Flug-)Rost.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. August 2005)

an dem rad kannst du viel tun, und das beschränkt sich nicht nur auf flugrost!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## trailblaster (11. August 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch, das Terramoto ist schon ein "normales" Modell. Es gab auf jeden Fall durchgehend Terramotos von 1994-1998. Vielleicht kann ich dir nach Einstellen deines Fotos sagen, aus welchem Jahr genau deins ist.



Jo, ich bin auch lange ein Terramoto gefahren und das Bike war Top!
Ich glaube 1997 habe ich es gekauft!
Ich kann vielleicht auch ein Bild noch einstellen!

Ciao Andreas


----------



## cleiende (11. August 2005)

klar, da ist mehr zu tun wenn es 100%ig sein soll (dasRad stand anscheinend sehr lange draussen) aber der Bub will ja bald losdüsen  .

erstmal rasch gemacht wird
Flugrost => meine Frau soll ja auch sehen, daß es kein "Schrotthaufen" ist
Kette
Bremsgummis
Griffe
2 Bremszüge
...das geht fix.....

Prio 2 sind:
Lager prüfen, schmieren, Kugeln ersetzen und neu einstellen
dito Rotor und Bremszüge
Hohlraumkonservierung
große Lackschäden
Rost
Reifen austauschen
Pedale polieren
Pegs soweit irgend möglich entrosten
...das ist was für den Herbst

nächstes Bild wenn ich damit durch bin.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (12. August 2005)

Hi!

Meine Frau knabbert auch schon an den Fingernägeln...
Das hier habe ich für meine Tochter aufgebaut, hat Spass gemacht!
Viel Erfolg cleiende!  

Carsten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=97567&stc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. August 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ps:Suche GT-LOBO *g*Gruss Rafael


zum thema "suche": was machen denn die LTS-revival-pläne !

@cleiende: coole flitze ! bin mal auf die weiteren fotos gespannt !


----------



## oldman (12. August 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema "suche": was machen denn die LTS-revival-pläne !



genau!!!


----------



## baldur75 (13. August 2005)

Södele,
nochmal meinen alten Bock in besserer Quali.
Etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber gepflegt wie am ersten Tag!!!


----------



## Kranked_V (13. August 2005)

...und hier mein Xizang, das letzte modell, in weiss!?! (lackiertes titan...aber hat was...)


----------



## Mugnog (13. August 2005)

baldur88 schrieb:
			
		

> Södele,
> nochmal meinen alten Bock in besserer Quali.
> Etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber gepflegt wie am ersten Tag!!!




Sehr schön!!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. August 2005)

na da muss ich meinen schatz doch noch mal danebenstellen    

meinem vorgänger möcht ich natürlich auch meine bewunderung für sein gt aussprechen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2005)

leckaaaaa!!!


----------



## GT-Man (14. August 2005)

baldur88 schrieb:
			
		

> Södele,
> nochmal meinen alten Bock in besserer Quali.
> Etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber gepflegt wie am ersten Tag!!!



Einfach nur schön!   

Lobo-Aufbau Evolutionsphase zwei: Hinterrad und Schaltwerk sind dran. Nächste Woche kommt das VR.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2005)

Anmerkung:
das Woody wird härteren Einsatz wohl nur kurz überstehen bevor es seine Existenz aushaucht, hier bitte eher zu alter XT/XTR bzw. X.0 gehen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## KONI-DU (14. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur schön!
> 
> Lobo-Aufbau Evolutionsphase zwei: Hinterrad und Schaltwerk sind dran. Nächste Woche kommt das VR.



  
Bitte keine Bilder mehr reinstellen   ......ich bin richtig neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. August 2005)

Tja, bei dem amphibienfreundlichen Sommerwetter haben mein ältester Sohn und ich uns in den Keller verzogen an den kürzlich erworbenen GT-BMXer Hand angelegt. 
Ergebnis:






















Und ich durfte lernen , daß GT auch Kfz-Zubehör verbaut


----------



## GT-Man (15. August 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung:
> das Woody wird härteren Einsatz wohl nur kurz überstehen bevor es seine Existenz aushaucht, hier bitte eher zu alter XT/XTR bzw. X.0 gehen.
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Das Woody ist ein ganz normales SRAM 9.0SL Schaltwerk, daher verträgts auch genausoviel. Außerdem sollen da auch nur Teile ran, die ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit wieder der Rahmen gebaut wurden.
Und Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass das Lobo hart rangenommen wird. Ist immerhin ein Relikt der guten alten Zeit.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Das Woody ist ein ganz normales SRAM 9.0SL Schaltwerk, daher verträgts auch genausoviel. Außerdem sollen da auch nur Teile ran, die ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit wieder der Rahmen gebaut wurden.
> Und Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass das Lobo hart rangenommen wird. Ist immerhin ein Relikt der guten alten Zeit.



schon klar dass es den schongang erlebt, aber trotzdem ist ein Sram 9.0SL (ich weiß dass das Woody eins ist) nicht gerade das resistenteste. Man bemerke die Sollbruchstelle direkt unter der Schraubverbindung zum Schaltauge. Ich meine dass ein Woody in die Vitrine gehört und nicht an ein Rad das auch gefahren wird. Myrphies Gesetzt greift auch beim "softcore" radeln, wenn du am wenigsten damit rechnest wird ein Defekt auftreten der das Schaltwerk zerstört.

Also bau was schönes, aber weniger seltenes ran. Dankeschön!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## GT-Man (17. August 2005)

Jetzt mit VR (und das Woody bleibt dran  ).


----------



## KONI-DU (17. August 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine Bilder mehr reinstellen   ......ich bin richtig neidisch




.....ok, gewonnen    Sieht jetzt schon sehr geil aus. Bin aufs nächste Update gespannt


----------



## kingmoe (18. August 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich durfte lernen , daß GT auch Kfz-Zubehör verbaut



Bitte spendiere dem Filius noch neue Air Bags - oder irgendwelche anderen NICHT PORÖSEN REifen. Wäre doch schade, wenn er sich wegen eines Platzers auf die Nase legen würde.
Ansonsten: Guter Job, schönes Bike   
Ich steh ja eh auf Aktionen á la "aus alt mach neu"


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2005)

@kingmoe
Was meinste was ich am Samstag beim Lieblingshändler abhole? Neue Schlappen, leider nicht mit dem feisten GT Logo im Profil  

Die aus alt mach neu Nummer hat sich echt gelohnt, habe 100 EUR weniger als für die verchromte Version gezahlt, Gesamtkosten (Ebay, Versand, Kleinteile) bis jetzt knappe 100 EUR.


----------



## Held.v.E (20. August 2005)

ReeN! schrieb:
			
		

> So Männer auch ich ruhe nicht mein GT weiter auszubauen...
> Inzwischen hab ich ALLES ausser den Rahmen getauscht, wenn man davon absieht das er 2mal gebrochen is....
> Letzte Änderungen:
> XT Schaltwerk
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht was du fürn Bj. hast, aber ich würd keine Gabel mit über 100mm Federweg reinsetzen. Lieber ne Manitou Stance mit 80mm. mach ich auch demnächst.
Und wenn doch ne Hohe Gabel dann keine Rock Shox, die verrecken sehr schnell. Ich spreche aus erfahrung.
 cya


----------



## Held.v.E (20. August 2005)

Ach wenn ich schon am Posten bin hier noch ein paar impresionen von der Bahn bei ns im Kaff. Da hatte ich noch die RS Psylo SL drin, jetzt hab ich wieder die Zoom 650s Cordo... , und SingleSpeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2005)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht was du fürn Bj. hast, aber ich würd keine Gabel mit über 100mm Federweg reinsetzen. Lieber ne Manitou Stance mit 80mm. mach ich auch demnächst.
> Und wenn doch ne Hohe Gabel dann keine Rock Shox, die verrecken sehr schnell. Ich spreche aus erfahrung.
> cya




dir verreckt ne psylo auf der dirtbahn und deswegen sind alle rock shox schlecht?

ich hatte schon 2 dukes durchlaufen, erst ne xc, die arbeitet jetzt in nem tourenrad von nem kumpel und im i-drive ne SL U-Turn, läuft butterweich und ohne Probleme.

Verstehe nicht was ihr alle für Probleme mit RS habt.

Dass ne Psylo auf der Dirtbahn nicht lange überlebt ist ja wohl klar, das ist ne langhubige Tourengabel, auch dass es sie mal als Steckachsversion gab ändert daran nix!


----------



## Held.v.E (21. August 2005)

Die Buchsen schlagen schnell aus, und die Simmeringe sind nicht lange dicht.
Klar das die Gabel beim Dirten schneller aufgibt, aber ich hatte sie 1 Monat. wo ich vllt. nur 1 Woche richtig gefahren bin.

Und dann ist die Verreckt, also die RS gehen echt schnell kaputt.


----------



## kingmoe (21. August 2005)

Federgabeldiskussion -> anderes Forum


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. August 2005)

bilder von meinem i-drive gibts wieder wenn mein laufradsatz vom service zurück ist!

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.:
wenn ne Axel beim Droppen kaputt geht regt sich auch keiner auf, verstehtst du den Unterschied zwischen DIRTBAHN und TOUR???? Denn die Psylo ist NUR für zweiteres gemacht!


----------



## Held.v.E (22. August 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ne Axel beim Droppen kaputt geht regt sich auch keiner auf, verstehtst du den Unterschied zwischen DIRTBAHN und TOUR???? Denn die Psylo ist NUR für zweiteres gemacht!



das weis ich ja mittlerweile auch. Aber an meinem Anfang waren bei mir auf meiner Hausstrecke ein paar Typen mit der Psylo unterwegs. Und haben diese gelobt. Und dann dacht ich mir die krall ich mir auch...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. August 2005)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> das weis ich ja mittlerweile auch. Aber an meinem Anfang waren bei mir auf meiner Hausstrecke ein paar Typen mit der Psylo unterwegs. Und haben diese gelobt. Und dann dacht ich mir die krall ich mir auch...



fehler, ins GT Dirtradl lieber ne Sherman Jumper oder ne DJ1.
wahlweise ne Magura mit hartem Federsatz!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (22. August 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mit VR (und das Woody bleibt dran  ).


Dein Lobo wird richtig schön in weiss und rot. Roter (oder schwarz/roter) Sattel wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber das Woody ist wie ein Fremdkörper. 
Was willst Du mit dem Teil fahren, hast Du schon konkrete Vorstellungen? Grosse Auswahl an Über- oder Untersetzungen hast Du ja nicht.
jopo


----------



## GT-Man (23. August 2005)

Ist doch ganz einfach, das Woody wandert mit dem Lobo in die Vitrine.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (27. August 2005)

Auch meine GT-Sammlung hat in den letzten Monaten mal wieder etwas Zuwachs bekommen:

Gestern soeben fertig geworden: Das Lobo! Für Oringinalitätsfetischisten ein wahrer Graus: 24" Räder mit 2.7" Schlappen, Boxxer Race 2003, Shimano Saint, angeschweisste Scheibenbremsaufnahme und mit Umwerfer nachgerüstet (war übrigens echt nicht einfach, vielen Dank nochmals an meinen Händler...) Verschreit mich nun aber bitte nicht als Rahmenschänder, Als Kompensation für diese Gräueltat habe ich noch zwei neue originale, nie aufgebaute Loboframes an der Wand hängen. Und die bleiben auch dort   













Schalten geht übrigens nur auf den beiden grossen Blättern, damit da keine Missverständnisse entstehen. Irgendwann gibt's dann vielleicht mal eine Rohloff.


Dann wäre da noch dieses kleine Spassgerät: Das GT Team Trials!






Das Bike war früher mal einer meiner heissesten Bubenträume. Damals finanziell leider in unerreichbarer Ferne    Macht aber auch heute noch Spass   Ist übrigens ein 94er Modell, also eines der ersten und dazu auch noch in einem echt guten Zustand.


So zwischendurch darfs auch mal was alltägliches sein:





Es dürfte ein 96er Avalanche sein. War günstig und ich habe endlich wieder mal ein Bike mit Starrgabel...


Dann dieses kleine Schmuckstück hier:





Das 20" Kid's Zaskar. Dieses war im Gegensatz zum Avalanche NICHT günstig. Dafür selten, neu und noch nie aufgebaut.


Und zuguter letzt noch dieses:





Das ist meine aktuelle Baustelle. Ein 96er Xizang. Soll mit der damaligen XTR ausgestattet werden. Nur die Gabel ist noch unklar. Evtl. vielleicht sogar mit Starrgabel.

N.B: Wenn wir gleich dabei sind: Wie bringt ihr Eure Bikes eigentlich so unter??? Ich suche immer noch eine schlaue Idee, die ganze Sammlung in EINER Garage zu verstauen, natürlich mit "Direktzugriff" auf jedes Gefährt. Momentan habe ich vier Garagen und in jeder siehts in etwa so aus:





Auf die Dauer wohl nicht so befriedigend oder? Dazu noch die Bikes im Hauseingang, im Wohnzimmer, im Schlafzimmer, im Schopf etc. Da muss demnächst mal was gehen...


----------



## Radical_53 (27. August 2005)

Ein Kollege hat seine ca. 10 Hardtails an der Decke hängen. 2 Haken, mit Kunststoff ummantelt, woran dann das Rad aufgehangen wird. Je nach Deckenhöhe geht das recht gut 

PS: Sehr schicke Sammlung  Sowas hätt wohl jeder gern.


----------



## cry.out (27. August 2005)

Hallo Zaskar-Freak,

schlägt dir die Kettenstrebe nicht ständig gegen den Umwerfer beim Einfedern?
Um am Lobo alle drei Kettenblätter zu schalten brauchst du eine 
Kettenstrebe vom 98er Lobo oder eben die Rohloff.
Anders geht es nicht.


cu, cry.out


----------



## Radical_53 (28. August 2005)

Nicht einmal damit konnte ich beim STS das kleine Blatt schalten, ohne daß es am Umwerfer geschliffen hat.


----------



## Held.v.E (28. August 2005)

was sol jetz an dem Lobo so schlecht sein?
24" sind doch akzeptabel und machen das bike Handlich. Die Scheibenbremse, naja, also is schon besser baer ne HS von Magura häts auch getan.


----------



## devil-lime (28. August 2005)

hi
hier nun mal mein zaskar lefür den berlien grossstadtdschungel, hoffe, es gefällt.wenn,nicht, auch egal )


----------



## jopo (29. August 2005)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Auch meine GT-Sammlung hat in den letzten Monaten mal wieder etwas Zuwachs bekommen:
> 
> Gestern soeben fertig geworden: Das Lobo! Für Oringinalitätsfetischisten ein wahrer Graus: 24" Räder mit 2.7" Schlappen, Boxxer Race 2003, Shimano Saint, angeschweisste Scheibenbremsaufnahme und mit Umwerfer nachgerüstet (war übrigens echt nicht einfach, vielen Dank nochmals an meinen Händler...) Verschreit mich nun aber bitte nicht als Rahmenschänder, Als Kompensation für diese Gräueltat habe ich noch zwei neue originale, nie aufgebaute Loboframes an der Wand hängen. Und die bleiben auch dort
> 
> ...


 
Für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme gehört irgendwer geschlagen. Schlimmer gehts nimmer! Das kann man auch mit fünf unverbastelten Frames an der Wand nicht gutmachen. Jetzt noch einen "Speedboone" von Rohloff dazu, dann ist das Gruselkabinett komplett!
jopo


----------



## trailblaster (29. August 2005)

Ich habe jetzt mein altes GT Terramoto mal in meine Galerie gesetzt!
Das war mein erstes korrektes Bike und ich kann mich nicht davon trennen!  

Ciao tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2005)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme gehört irgendwer geschlagen. jopo



2 (gar nicht so) Doofe, 1 Gedanke   
Muss die nicht irgendwo abgestützt werden. Naja, ich habe davon keine Ahnung, bin ja kein Inschinör...



			
				trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mein altes GT Terramoto mal in meine Galerie gesetzt!


 Ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## trailblaster (29. August 2005)

@ kingmoe: jo bestens!


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe unteranderen auch ein altes GT Outpost. Wer kann mir das Baujahr nennen, der Rahmen ist nämlich nicht im typischen Triangel-Design!

  Nur wer vorne fährt, braucht keinen Dreck zu schlucken!!!


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2005)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe unteranderen auch ein altes GT Outpost. Wer kann mir das Baujahr nennen, der Rahmen ist nämlich nicht im typischen Triangel-Design!
> 
> Nur wer vorne fährt, braucht keinen Dreck zu schlucken!!!



Das ist doch gerade bei ebay weg gegangen. Hast du es ersteigert oder soll das Foto nur ein Symbolbild sein, weil du das gleiche Bike hast?! Ich hatte es auch unter Beobachtung, aber das Teil scheint selbst mir zu groß zu sein  
Ist wohl von 1990 (eckige Schriftzüge).


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. August 2005)

Ja richtig, habe das Bike bei Ebay ersteigert. Passt aber bei meinen 187 cm wie angegossen. Danke für den Typ mit den Baujahr.
Übrigens: das Bike ist im super Zustand, alle Teile sind noch original (sogar die Reifen)


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. September 2005)

Jetzt bin ich mal dran...

kein Klassiker, aber immerhin ein GT (und keines von den "neuen")
LRS: Hinten Mavic EX 721 ceramic, DT Onyx und Comp-Speichen
       Vorne XM 321 DT Onyx Disc und AlpinIII-Speichen
Magura HS33 hinten und Louise FR vorne
Marzocchi MX Comp Air 85 --> verträgt sich gut mit Louise!
Gabelkrone wird noch schwarz lackiert, kann aber warten, fahren ist wichtiger!
Foto ist nicht gut gelungen, sieht real viel besser aus  

ca. 200km bisher gefahren. Mein Fahreindruck:


----------



## Martin M (5. September 2005)

Chat Chambers schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Magura HS33 hinten und Louise FR vorne
> ...


Kann man so lassen   
Aber bitte vorn etwas die Leitung kürzen.
Und hinten auch, bittebitte


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. September 2005)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Dann dieses kleine SchmuckstÃ¼ck hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du warst also der Irrsinnige, der 350â¬ dafÃ¼r geboten hat?!?   
Ich hoffe, du hast auch den passenden Nachwuchs fÃ¼r... ;-)


----------



## Kint (7. September 2005)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Dann dieses kleine Schmuckstück hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hast das ja bestimmt auch: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2136984&postcount=12

@ GT sassy - vergiss die ebay nachricht - willst es wohl nicht abgeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (7. September 2005)

Hier mal ein Bild vom GT Renner im Einsatz. 






Cu Danni


----------



## SuperEva (9. September 2005)

Ich habe den Rahmen vor ein paar Monaten im Ebay geschossen und jetzt ist er fertig. Alles Neuteile aus dem Ebay. (bis auf den Rahmen,Flaschenhalter,Hörner,Pedale)


----------



## Toadwart (14. September 2005)

Habe mein ´97er GT Zaskar seit ca. vier Jahren wieder fürs Gelände reaktiviert... 
Die alte Wheeler CroMo-Gabel wird in Kürze einer DMR Sidekick weichen müssen.
Vorher war eine "uralte" (glaub 94) aus Kanada importierte RS Judy DH verbaut.
Ansonsten sind XT-Komponenten aus den Jahren ´97, ´98 und ´05 verbaut.

Das Bike ist sowie es sein muss: Steinhart und nicht kaputt zu kriegen!
(Das sagt ein 120kg-Biker)


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2005)

@Toadwart: Ist die montierte Gabel zu weich für dein Gewicht?! Oder baut sie zu niedrig?
Ist zwar eine persönliche Geschmackssache, aber eine Sidekick sieht an dem Bike echt beschi$$en aus. Alleine diese Gusset-Orgie unterm Steuerrohr...
Oder willst du unbedingt vorne eine Scheibenbremse montieren?! 
Wenn du die Stabilität brauchst, gibt es da sicher Alternativen. Pulcro ist ja leider erstmal raus, aber z.B. bei Germans kann man auch mal Anfragen. Und das ist dann kaum teurer als eine neue Sidekick.

Ansonsten: Schön, dass das Zaskar wieder ordentlich getreten wird


----------



## Toadwart (15. September 2005)

@ kingmoe:
Ich bin hauptsachlich an der Einbauhöhe interessiert... Habe da was von 435mm gelesen. Das sind immerhin 35mm mehr als jetzt. Denke dass sich die doch recht sportliche Geometrie damit ein wenig entschärfen lässt. Fahre zur Zeit auch mit ziemlich viel Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das das Ganze ein wenig schwammiger gemacht hat... Das Ende des Gabelschafts befindet sich nur kurz unterhalb der oberen Befestigungsschraube des Vorbaus.
Die Optik finde ich auch nicht übel. Mein Budget ist zu klein für eine ordentliche Federgabel und die Starrgabel-Optik gefällt mir sehr gut. Um die Kiste ein bisschen "weicher" zu machen, habe ich jetzt 2.35er Ritchey Z-Max drauf.

Gibt es Alternativen im Bereich Starrgabel, die ebenfalls im 430mm-Bereich liegen?

Was die Bremsen angeht, hatte ich an eine Magura HS33 mit Stahflexleitungen gedacht. Ich habe meine letzte Magura (Johnny T) bei ´nem Sturz zerlegt. Das haben unter anderem die Bremshebel und Leitungen nicht verkraftet...ansonsten war ich hochzufrieden.
Eine Scheibenbremse erscheint mir zu brachial.
und zu teuer...


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2005)

@eva: Sehr feines Bike! So oder so ähnlich, aber sehr nah dran hatte ich mir mein Zaskar auch vorgestellt 
Wie macht sich die Fox dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2005)

@Toadwart: Ja, eine höher bauende Gabel macht das Bike sicher ruhiger und die Spacer sind natürlich auch nicht optimal - obwohl ich gegen Spacer i. Allg. nichts habe, verbaue ich auch fast immer um etwas handlichere Rahmen trotzdem halbwegs bequem fahren zu können.

Schau dir doch mal die aktuelle Kona Project 2 näher an, die ist suspension-corrected. Ich weiß, dass sie für mein altes Kona-Hardtail zu hoch gebaut hat, deshalb habe ich sie nicht gekauft, sondern restauriere jetzt eine alte P2(Schaft verlängern lassen, neu lacken... kommt teurer als eine neue...).

Frag mal hier an, Christoph Nies hat gerade einen guten Preis (79,- statt 99,-):
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/pro...d=843&osCsid=3015cde0fa8d90a5e796a07520f21c9e

Und gut aussehen tut das Teil auch noch!


----------



## SuperEva (16. September 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @eva: Sehr feines Bike! So oder so ähnlich, aber sehr nah dran hatte ich mir mein Zaskar auch vorgestellt
> Wie macht sich die Fox dran?



Die Talas ist Super, hatte vorher mit der Fox Vanilla 125 Rlc probiert, die ich einmal auf 80mm und einmal auf 100 eingestellt hatte, wusste aber nicht was besser ist und die Vanilla war viel zu weich, hätte sowieso härterte Federn reinbauen müssen. Die Talas ist schön progressiv, blockierbar und wenn ich mal schneller unterwegs bin fahre ich 80mm ansonsten 100mm, steil bergab 125mm. Eine alte Judy kommt nicht ans Rad, habe mich damals schon immer drüber geärgert, will das nicht nocheimal mitmachen.


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @Toadwart: ...
> Schau dir doch mal die aktuelle Kona Project 2 näher an, die ist suspension-corrected. Ich weiß, dass sie für mein altes Kona-Hardtail zu hoch gebaut hat, deshalb habe ich sie nicht gekauft, sondern restauriere jetzt eine alte P2(Schaft verlängern lassen, neu lacken... kommt teurer als eine neue...).
> 
> Frag mal hier an, Christoph Nies hat gerade einen guten Preis (79,- statt 99,-):
> ...



Ich habe da gerade mal angerufen, die Einbauhöhe ist nur 40cm. Jetzt werde ich mal messen, ob sie evtl. doch in meine alte Titan-Schleuder passt  
Für dich aber wohl zu kurz


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2005)

@eva: Das klingt doch prima. Denk die schau ich mir auch mal genauer an... und ich hatte auch zuerst an eine Vanilla gedacht. Nu ja, mal schaun


----------



## Stiles (16. September 2005)

Sodelchen!

Hier jetzt auch endlich mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "neuen" Outpost mit der Seriennr. SY5A000515

Muß leider ein wenig was dran machen, aber schlanke 20,50, die ich dafür hinlegen mußte, lassen Freude an der Arbeit aufkommen!   

Bräuchte jetzt ein paar alte Alivio STIs, damit der originale Zustand wieder hergestellt werden kann, die sind nämlich hin...


----------



## Stiles (17. September 2005)

Kaum hab ich mein Outpost eingetragen, bringt mir der Postmann auch schon mein neuestes Baby:

Ein ´98er Avalanche aus Honululu inkl. passender Ansichtskarte  

Muß allerdings ziemlich heftig poliert werden.... Noch ein Projekt....*seufz*   

Habe gerade mal ein paar Wandhaken für meine ganzen Schätze (derer 6) besorcht   

Achso: meine GT-Rahmendatenbank nimmt langsam Formen an! In den nächsten Tagen wird wohl endlich mal was auf www.gt-frames.de zu sehen sein! Schaut vorbei....   

Grüße

Stiles


----------



## Toadwart (19. September 2005)

@kingmoe:

Ich schätze 40cm sind ein wenig zu niedrig... da könnte ich auch die alte Wheeler die z.Zt. verbaut ist behalten.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe. Muss mir das mit der Federgabel ggf. nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## GT_Frodo (19. September 2005)

So, bevor es ausgemustert wird wegen gebrochenem Rahmen am Sitzdom noch ein letzter Auftritt


----------



## GT-Man (21. September 2005)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> So, bevor es ausgemustert wird wegen gebrochenem Rahmen am Sitzdom noch ein letzter Auftritt



Mann, es ist echt ein Jammer!!   
Du musst es einfach retten!!!!!

Anbei ein Foto vom Aufbau meines Zaskar Teams zum Stadtflitzer.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2005)

race comeback meines gt zaskar le !

lang genug im keller vergammelt - jetzt aus unzufriedenheit mit meinen alternativen ans tageslicht zurück 
und natürlich weil  die geometrie einfach besonderst ist ! natürlich nur mit der noch älteren sid race...

oberflächlich geputzt und gehofft das die uralte kette 90 km hält - ne neue wär auf den alten ritzeln garantiert gerutscht...

und dann auf in den odenwald (letzten sonntag) fast 5 stunden marathon






und die kette (und der rest) hat gehalten...

auch der noch viel ältere seniorenfahrer

qualität ist halt qualität

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2005)

Hier mein Zaskar Team:







Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005 
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
LRS: Ritchey OCR, DT Comp, Shimano LX, Schnellspanner Ritchey
Mäntel: Michelin XCR A.T.
Kurbel: Shimano LX 2005
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 424
Bremse: Avid SD 7
Bremshebel: Avid SD 7
Lenker: XLC Ultralight
Vorbau: XLC Ultralight
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
Griffe: Ritchey True Grips
Steuersatz: FSA semi integrated
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel. Shimano LX Rapidfire


----------



## customracer (22. September 2005)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Zaskar Team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel, haste ja schön hinbekommen das Team  , bin mal gespannt wie's aussieht wenn du es auf 10 Kilo gebracht hast  !?
Mein's ist jetzt auch fertig, bilder kommen noch!

Gruß aus Mülhe4im


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (25. September 2005)

So, nachdem ich mir den ganzen Nachmittag einen abgebastelt und poliert habe kann ich euch hier mal das Ergebnis präsentieren:

GT Avalanche ca 85er bis 90er Baujahr
-Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Bj. 96 52mm
-XT 9-fach Schaltwerk
-LX Umwerfer
-XT-Innenlager Vierkant
-Deore Kurbel
-HG-Kette
-Gripshift 9-fach
-Zanzi Vorbau und Lenker
-Serfas Sattel
-DT-Hügi Naben ca Bj. 93
-Mavic 517er in Citrongelb
-DT-Speichen in Schwarz
-orginale Sattelstütze
-545er Pedale (glaub ich...)
-Magura HS33 10th Anniversary

...morgen mach ich mal ein Bild in besserem Licht und mit ruhigerem Hintergrund!!!   

Und was meint Ihr is doch ein kerniger Oldtimer, insbesondere, nachdem ich den Rahmen ca. 2 Stunden poliert habe....


----------



## joines (25. September 2005)

schönes teil! ein oldtimer ist es sicher, aber kein 85-90er jahrgang! zu diesen zeiten waren avalanches noch aus stahl!

den decals nach sollte es ein 94/95er sein.


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (25. September 2005)

Hmmm...- seltsam. Soweit ich mich entsinne, habe ich das ursprüngliche Rad so um 95 rum gebraucht gekauft und da war es schon ein recht altes runtergwirtschaftetes Teil mit Starrgabel und Canti-Bremsen. Waren die denn zu der Zeit noch so altertümlich ausgestattet?!?!? ...-dann sollt ich mich mal mit dem Vorbesitzer über den grottigen Zustand bei dem Alter unterhalten!!! Ich hätte Ihm halt locker 5 Jahre zu dem Zeitpunkt gegeben. Aber ich poste hier morgen mal ein besseres Bilg, dann könnt mir ja vielleicht jemand das genaue Alter sagen. Wär ja schon mal interessant....


----------



## joines (26. September 2005)

> mit Starrgabel und Canti-Bremsen. Waren die denn zu der Zeit noch so altertümlich ausgestattet?!?!?



bis 94(95?) wurden die avalanches mit starrgabel ausgeliefert. und bis 92 wurden am heck sogar noch u-brakes verwendet. das war damals auf der höhe der zeit!


----------



## Stiles (26. September 2005)

Die Decals lassen eher auf ein ´93er Baujahr schließen, vgl. auch www.mtb-kataloge.de --> GT --> 1993-2!

Aber ein hübsches Teil! 


Ich hoffe mein Bullenbike wird auch mal so eine Schönheit!


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2005)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> schönes teil! ein oldtimer ist es sicher, aber kein 85-90er jahrgang! zu diesen zeiten waren avalanches noch aus stahl!
> 
> den decals nach sollte es ein 94/95er sein.



Richtig. 1993 bis 1995 ist möglich, nur da gab es das Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben (vorher nicht auswechselbar, nachher eine Schraube).


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2005)

Ich denke dafür müßte man die Decals genauer sehen. 95 hatte nämlich keine "Muster" mehr im "All Terra", davor waren da noch welche drin.
Wenn es die Muster hat, müßte es ~93 sein, ansonsten 95.
Trotz allem ein schickes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo_G40 (26. September 2005)

Da bin ich ja bei absoluten Experten gelandet!!!

Aber mal ne Frage, was genau sind Decals??? Damit ich auch ein Foto von der richtigen Stelle mache, da es mich ja, wo ich hier nun scheinbar das richtige Alter schätzen lassen kann auch interessieren würde, welcher Jahrgang das ist....

Bilder folgen!!!

P.S. Hab mal den Link zu den Katalogen durchstöbert...- ich meine es wäre am ehesten ein 94er! Cooler Link anbei!!!


----------



## trailblaster (26. September 2005)

Decals sind die Aufkleber!


----------



## Stiles (26. September 2005)

Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, kannst Du gleich noch die Rahmennummer (beim Avalanche unter dem Tretlagergehäuse) notieren und posten....


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (26. September 2005)

Mach ich...- und was kann man aus der Rahmennummer noch für Schlüsse ziehen?!?!? *neugier*


----------



## oldman (26. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich...- und was kann man aus der Rahmennummer noch für Schlüsse ziehen?!?!? *neugier*



moin,
die Rahmennummer verät den Geburtstag deines Rahmens.
gruss
oldman


----------



## joines (26. September 2005)

ich dachte bei den  93er decals war das "GT" zwangsläufig neongelb(eine farbe die sich übrigens nach gut 10 jahren ekelhaft mutiert  ) !?

und ich dachte bei den taiwan modellen lässt die das geburtsdatum nicht rauslesen weil ein anderer rahmen"code" verwendet wurde als bei den us-modellen bei denen die rahmennummer mit monat und jahr beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (26. September 2005)

Das Geburtsdatum des Rahmen ließ sich doch nur beim Zaskar "direkt" aus der Nummer lesen, oder?   

Beim Pantera ist das ebenfalls ein kryptischer Code, das Avalanche hat wohl überwiegend Zahlen, aber bei meinem kann ich da nicht wirklich eindeutig Monat und Jahr herauslesen....


----------



## -lupo- (26. September 2005)

Da mein Rahmen lackiert ist, kann ich ihn leider nur sehr schlecht entziffern, aber die Nummer besteht aus Nummern und Zahlen. Werde versuchen, später ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## customracer (26. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hier mal mein neu Aufgebautes Zaskar LE, leider noch ohne Decals (hab noch nicht das richtige gefunden).
Vorher und nachher!


----------



## oldman (26. September 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, hier mal mein neu Aufgebautes Zaskar LE, leider noch ohne Decals (hab noch nicht das richtige gefunden).
> Vorher und nachher!




kommt gut in schwarz! 
oldman


----------



## customracer (26. September 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> kommt gut in schwarz!
> oldman



Danke, ja besser als das 2005er Team in Blau (Lackiert)!


gruß
Sven


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (26. September 2005)

Schickes Gerät!!!   

So'n Zaskar würd ja eigentlich noch fehlen, in meiner Sammlung!!!!


----------



## versus (27. September 2005)

bravo - pechschwarz - die einzig richtige antwort auf luschige rahmendesigns ! ! !   
auf die decals könntest du bei dieser konsequenten farbwahl komplett verzichten, denn frei nach adolf loos: *"ornament ist verbrechen"*  schwarz ist doch ohnehin eine ganz hervorragende farbe - du bist nicht ggf. architekt       ?


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2005)

@Gizmo_G40: Aus der Rahmennummer werde ich nicht schlau, die ist genau so wenig ergiebig, wie die von meinem Avalanche. Sorry...

@customracer: Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen zur schwarzen Lackierung an! Extrem Geil wären IMHO die ganz alten Zaskar-Decals (1991-1992) in weiß auf dem Unterrohr!   
Ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache. Ich habe mal einfach Tomasius´ Zassi invertiert (bin ein Bildbearbeitungs-Analphabet, sorry...)


----------



## KONI-DU (27. September 2005)

@costumracer

  sieht sehr geil aus !!!!! Ich würde auf Decals verzichten. Was es ist sieht man eh    Geiles Bike


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (27. September 2005)

@ Kingmoe: Das war garnicht meine Rahmennummer... die Bilder und Rahmennummer kommen noch, weil hatte gestern keine Zeit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (27. September 2005)

hi. 
auch ich bin vom kleinen schwarzen ganz angetan. was die decals angeht, könnte ich in der tat behilflich sein (große zaskar in weiß). 

am unterrohr würde auch >> all GT terra << gut aussehen.   
einfach mal pm an mich   tomasius


----------



## joines (27. September 2005)

'96 gabs doch auch das psyclone in schwarz mit weiß/blauen decals! DAS war ne kombi *sabber*


----------



## customracer (27. September 2005)

vielen dank, scheint ja sehr gut anzukommen, mein LE, ich werd es erstmal ohne Decals Fahren (kenner wissen was sie grad überholt hat).

Fazit: Black is beautiful!

@kingmoe, danke für den Tip, aber weiße Decals sind nicht wirklich was schickes auf'm Schwarzen Bike!


----------



## daniel77 (27. September 2005)

...sehr schön . Finde auch dass Du die Decals weglassen solltest.


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (28. September 2005)

Hier sind die besseren Bilder. Hab mal extra die Details abgelichtet, auf die Ihr wegen der Altzersbestimmung hingewiesen habt. Also die Decals und das Schaltauge....


----------



## Deleted 33425 (28. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

hier ist ein Foto vom neinem Rage. Leider war der unlackierte Rahmen stark angegriffen, desshalb hab ich ihn gepulvert. Die Decals stammen von einem Zaskar. Vom Rage hab ich leider nichts bekommen.


----------



## GTdanni (28. September 2005)

Ahhhhhh noch jemand mit einem Rage. 

Bei meinem ist allerdings der Zustand des BB Rahmens noch sehr gut (wenn auch sehr pflegeintensiv). 

Was hast du denn für eine Gabel in dem Rad und was ist es für eine RH?

Cu Danni


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (28. September 2005)

So'n Straßenrenner von GT tät mir ja auch noch gefallen....


----------



## GTdanni (28. September 2005)

Dann schlag jetzt zu, ich glaub billiger werden die nicht mehr. 
Kurz nachdem ich meinen Rahmen gekauft hatte war ein Edge Titan bei ebay.
Das hatte 2x9 DA und (wenn ich mich nicht irre) nen Helium LRS, alles andere waren auch sehr wertige Teile. 
Das Rad ging glaub ich nichtmal für 1200 Sofortkauf weg. 

Wenn ich nicht den Rage Rahmen......................


.................





...........




Mensch ein Edge Titan mit DA hat mal über 7000DM gekostet. 
Aber mein Rage ist auch schön.    


Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (29. September 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh noch jemand mit einem Rage.
> 
> Bei meinem ist allerdings der Zustand des BB Rahmens noch sehr gut (wenn auch sehr pflegeintensiv).
> 
> ...



Hi,

die RH hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf. Werd's mal nachmessen  
Ich hab noch ne Alugabel drin müsste die von GT sein. Ausgestattet ist das Rage noch mit der 105er 8-fach Gruppe.
Hab das Rad vor einiger Zeit gebraucht gekauft. Da war der Rahmen schon nicht mehr so schön. Wollte eigentlich nur was um im Winter zu trainieren (ist eh schei.. wegen dem Salz un dem blanken Alu) und damit zur Arbeit zu fahren. Fahre jetzt aber richtig gerne mit den Rage.   
Bin auch ständig am überlegen ob ich mir mal ne Carbon-Gabel zulegen und auf 9-fach umbauen soll. Das Angebot an Gabeln ist wegen dem 1 Zoll-Gabelschaft leider etwas begrenzt.   
Da mein MTB aber jetzt fertig ist, werd ich mich mal verstärkt ums Rage kümmern. Ich brauch ja wieder was zum schrauben.  

Bis dann mal,
Thomas


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (30. September 2005)

Nochmal nachgefragt: Was für ein Alter geben die Experten denn meinem Radel??? Sörry, möcht nich nerven, aber das würd mich halt schon mal interessieren...


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal nachgefragt: Was für ein Alter geben die Experten denn meinem Radel??? Sörry, möcht nich nerven, aber das würd mich halt schon mal interessieren...



Dich hatte ich ja fast vergessen, das Bike ist von 1995. Für mich das schönste Avalanche, das es je gab (weil ball burnished     ).

Die Stahl-Avalanches (und andere Cromo-Bikes von GT) waren zwar auch geil lackiert, aber das ist ja schon sooo lange her. Wenn Alu, dann am besten so!


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (30. September 2005)

Find ihn auch sehr schick...- habe mir beim Finish auch ne Menge Mühe beim wieder aufpolieren gegeben!!!

Und Danke für die Info, hätte echt nicht gedacht, daß des Radel erst 10 Jahre ist. Wieder schlauer geworden....


----------



## FK65 (1. Oktober 2005)

Na dann werde ich auch mal...
Es ist mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Rad. Rahmen und Starrgabel von ebay (dunkelblau metallic von ca. 1996). Der Rest bis auf Sattelstütze (eine schwarze kommt noch dran) ist neu.
Leider war heute ein roter Zettel von DHL  im Briefkasten: "Abholung am nächsten Werktag (!) ab 17.00" - die Bereifung kommt also erst Dienstag drauf    

Mein altes Karakoram ist noch nicht soweit (siehe andere Threads), braucht noch einige Teile und Schönheitsreparaturen/ Pflege.
Könnte bitte mal jemand ein Foto der korrekten Verlegung der Bremszüge für die U-Brake am Hinterrad posten (im Bereich Cable-Crosser)? Vielleicht auch per PM, da wohl etwas am Thema vorbei.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## cleiende (1. Oktober 2005)

@FK65
Dem Mann kann geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (1. Oktober 2005)

Danke cleiende!!
Kann ich die andere Seite bitte auch noch sehen? (Verlauf des Umwerferzugs...)

Danke und Grüße
Frank


----------



## mtb-GT (2. Oktober 2005)

Mein Renner mit defektem Dämpfer. Aber sonst liegt es wie ein Brett auf der Piste.


----------



## cleiende (2. Oktober 2005)

@FK65
Na sag doch gleich was Du alles wissen willst ;-).
Siehe Bild. Habe den Schaltzug farblich markiert. Er geht auf der linken Seite oberhalb der eingeschweißten Querstrebe um das Sattelrohr, geht dabei nach unten um auf der rechten Seite über dem Berührungspunkt Querstrebe/Sattelrohr nach unten zum Umwerfer zu enden.
Das Plastikteil (Gleitbahn) brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, wichtig ist ein Stück Zughülle. Also wenn es fehlt - kein Ding.


----------



## FK65 (2. Oktober 2005)

Ganz herzlichen Dank cleiende, jetzt ist alles klar  

Bevor ich den Thread hier weiter missbrauche ...


Bin schon weg


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Oktober 2005)

Mein Testrad...meins!


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Oktober 2005)

ups, falsche marke!


----------



## gerhard79 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Biker,
ich bin neu hier. Ich habe nen 95 Zaskar LE in ink Blue und suche dafür die Aufkleber/Declays (dass die hier so heissen hab ich hier gelernt), da diese schon recht verkratzt sind...
vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2005)

DECALS ,junger mann . So nennt man die.


----------



## KONI-DU (4. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem das schwarze Zaskar zurecht hoch gelobt wurde, hoffe ich, das mein weißes nicht komplett durchfällt   

Habe dem Biest eine neue Gabel verpaßt









Jetzt muß nur noch eine neue Sattelstütze und ein neuer Vorbau dran.

Freue mich schon auf euer Feedback


----------



## Stiles (4. Oktober 2005)

Hübsch!!   

Sicher durch den weißen Lack etwas Schmutzanfällig, oder?!?   

Eintragen nicht vergessen: http://www.gt-frames.de !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (4. Oktober 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem das schwarze Zaskar zurecht hoch gelobt wurde, hoffe ich, das mein weißes nicht komplett durchfällt
> 
> Habe dem Biest eine neue Gabel verpaßt
> 
> ...



Feines teil und weiss ist noch lang nicht so schlimm wie Pink o.ä.
Beim Putzen gibt's keinen unterschied ob Schwarz oder weiß, sind beide sehr anfällig!


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Putzen gibt's keinen unterschied ob Schwarz oder weiß, sind beide sehr anfällig!


immer noch ein sehr schönes rad - auch die sid steht dem zaskar gut ! ! ! 
zum thema putzen: habe ein weisses gt und ein schwarzes anderes - bis weiss WIRKLICH sauber aussieht, dauert es sehr lang (mein neues zaubermittel NIGRIN fahrradreiniger !). schwarz hingegen sieht zumindest schneller sauber aus


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2005)

Auch was Feines oder?


----------



## Stiles (4. Oktober 2005)

Ist das DEINS??????????


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> Auch was Feines oder?


man kann ja von tandems halten was man will, aber das hier:
   
für mich völlig neu ! ! !


----------



## oldman (5. Oktober 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> Auch was Feines oder?



wow..... ist das ein Eigenbau oder orischinool?
Wo steht das Teil?
Mehr Bilder!!!
oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2005)

tja ist leider nicht meins das teil    hab das bild gestern aus dem internet heruntergeladen ( genauere angaben kann ich hier aus finanztechnischen gründen nicht machen,da mich einige leute hier sonst locker in bedrängnis bringen könnten. ich hoffe ihr habt verständnis dafür.falls es meinen rahmen weit übersteigt bin ich aber gerne bereit mich dann zu offenbaren).ich bin mit dem besitzer dieses bikes in verbindung getreten um genauere infos zu erhalten. die angetraute würde sogar mitziehen da ich meinen heranwachsenden sohn mit ins spiel gebracht habe ( und welche mutter kann da schon nein sagen).


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2005)

man beachte mal die ersten postings....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167185


----------



## FBruechert (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe von einem Kollegen ein altes Agressor mit Chromoly 4130 - Rahmen bekommen. Kann mir jemand anhand der Rahmennummer 99064117 das Baujahr nennen? Wo kann man die Datenbank bekommen?





Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Oktober 2005)

FBruechert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe von einem Kollegen ein altes Agressor mit Chromoly 4130 - Rahmen bekommen. Kann mir jemand anhand der Rahmennummer 99064117 das Baujahr nennen? Wo kann man die Datenbank bekommen?



Hi, dein Bike ist von 1994, die Farbe heißt "Coolant Green". Es ist übrigens nur das Unterrohr aus Cromo, der Rest ist schweres "Wasserrohr".

Eine Datenbank gibt es nicht, du musst wohl oder übel die Kataloge auf
www.mtb-kataloge.de
durchsuchen. Aber nachdem für die GT-Kataloge monatelang gescant wurde, ist die Zeit dafür wohl zu verschmerzen  
Aber ich bleibe dran, es liegt schon wieder Neues auf der Festplatte!


----------



## DHRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

Das DHi scheint ja leider nicht sehr viele Anhänger zu finden...
Hier trotzdem meins!


----------



## Stiles (6. Oktober 2005)

DHRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das DHi scheint ja leider nicht sehr viele Anhänger zu finden...
> Hier trotzdem meins!



Zwei hübsche Radels hast Du da!  
Im Ernst: Schickes Teil!!


----------



## GT-Man (7. Oktober 2005)

Ein sehr schickes Gerät und eins der wenigen edlen Nachpleite-Gts. 

Steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste, aber in Berlin siehts mit steilen Abfahrten eher schlecht aus.


----------



## FBruechert (7. Oktober 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, dein Bike ist von 1994, die Farbe heißt "Coolant Green". Es ist übrigens nur das Unterrohr aus Cromo, der Rest ist schweres "Wasserrohr".
> 
> Also nicht in allem, wo Cromo draufsteht, ist auch Cromo drin?! Das hätte ich bei einem GT nicht gedacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2005)

Das ist meins   :





Features:

'96er Zaskar (6061 Alu)
Hügi 240 Naben
Syncros Vorbau
Tune Stütze
Shimano FC-M737 Kurbel (180mm)
German:A Kilo Gabel mit Stahlfeder
Nokons
Avid Ball Bearing Disc 7 (180mm Scheibe) vorne
SRAM X9/XT Mix
Storck Hörnchen
Avid Bremshebel
Oury Grips
GT Schnellspanner (Titanachse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist meins   :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und was sagt da die geometrie dazu ???

hast du da nicht ständig das gefühl bergauf zu fahren ???

fahre das gt zur zeit mit der sid worldcup und das ist grad ok so für mein gefühl...

joe


----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> und was sagt da die geometrie dazu ???
> 
> hast du da nicht ständig das gefühl bergauf zu fahren ???



Nö, absolut kein Problem. Durch den leicht veränderten Nachlauf fährt es sich etwas anders um die Kurve, aber auf keinen Fall nachteilig. Bergauf steigt das Vorderrad auch nicht früher als sonst.
Naja, ist halt immer noch "nur" ne 80mm-Gabel, also halb so wild.

Kann das Setup auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, absolut kein Problem. Durch den leicht veränderten Nachlauf fährt es sich etwas anders um die Kurve, aber auf keinen Fall nachteilig. Bergauf steigt das Vorderrad auch nicht früher als sonst.
> Naja, ist halt immer noch "nur" ne 80mm-Gabel, also halb so wild.
> 
> Kann das Setup auf jeden Fall empfehlen.
> ...



na die german answer baut schon ziemlich hoch,ich hab die luftversion zur zeit am fully... hab mich bisher gescheut die mal ans LE zu montieren... vielleicht versuch ichs jetzt doch mal... werde dann berichten

joe


----------



## spaced (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi, This is my first post. I am finding this forum a great source of information on all GT's, old and new as well as the Zaskar model in particular! So I will start with this, my pride and joy....






1998 Zaskar frame (0798) that i have owned from new! with an A2Z disc adapter that works perfectly   Just looking for a metal headtube badge from a 2000 model zaskar frame to finish mine off!!


----------



## DHRacer (7. Oktober 2005)

@ GT-Man:

Wir fahren eingentlich ziemlich häufig in die Müggelberge/Berlin zum Biken. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass das Rad für diese Strecke eher überdimensioniert ist. Frei nach dem Moto: Federweg bringt Fahrsicherheit


----------



## GT-Man (7. Oktober 2005)

DHRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ GT-Man:
> 
> Wir fahren eingentlich ziemlich häufig in die Müggelberge/Berlin zum Biken. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass das Rad für diese Strecke eher überdimensioniert ist. Frei nach dem Moto: Federweg bringt Fahrsicherheit


Nach einer Tortur quer durch die Stadt bin ich auch schon mal in den Müggelbergen gelandet. Doch eh ich mein Lobo (und auch mich) dahin quäle, probiere ichs doch lieber gleich am Teufelsberg um die Ecke.


----------



## oldman (9. Oktober 2005)

moin,

habe gestern mal ein bissl am Xizang gefummelt. Einige von euch kennen die Lucy ja, zumindest die Trupppe, die beim diesjährigen Forumstreffen war.

Also, zum einen ist die SID XC rausgeflogen, war mir auf Dauer zu weich, irgendwie Pudding (aber LEICHT is'se!!).
Jetzt steckt eine White Brothers XC 08 drin, beim amerikanischen ibay für relativ günstig erworben.
Bocksteif, extrem sensibel und hat Lockout   .

Dann habe ich die Avid Tri Align in die Kiste gepackt. Sind zwar leicht, schön und exklusiv, aber das mit dem Bremsen war dann doch nicht sooooo optimal.
Zufälligerweise flogen hier FRM DP4 rum, die mussten dann halt dran - passt!   

Zuallerletzt lag hier ein Morati M-Bar rum, das wollte ich eigentlich verkaufen. Aber jetzt hängt das Teil am Xizang, bleibt erst mal dran.

Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt, hätte ich auch die Kette gewechselt. Das habe ich aber vergessen.... leider.  

oldman


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2005)

sehr schönes bike / parts definitiv eine verbesserung zu vorher...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Oktober 2005)

Schönes Ding  Vor allem freut mich's, daß noch jemand seine Freude an ener White Gabel gefunden hat. Denk mein Zaskar bekommt auch noch eine.


----------



## -lupo- (9. Oktober 2005)

DHRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das DHi scheint ja leider nicht sehr viele Anhänger zu finden...
> Hier trotzdem meins!



Ui, super Maschine!

Habe gestern meins bei meiner Nachbarin abgeholt, ein weisser DHi-Race Rahmen   !

Wird erstmal ein paar Monate als Wanddekoration herhalten müssen bis dass ich das nötige Kleingeld zusammenkriege um die restlichen Teile kaufen zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (10. Oktober 2005)

@lupo (alter Jäger und Sammler   ):
Wo sind die Bilder????


----------



## SuperEva (10. Oktober 2005)

@Lupo

Ich dachte du hättest ein Ruckus I-drive ersteigert, oder hast du ein DHI und ein Ruckus


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2005)

Aloha Freunde! Können wir das Posten von Zitaten ohne Bilder mal einführen, wenn diese nicht unbedingt notwendig sind?! Dann bleibt es hier doch wesentlich übersichtlicher.


----------



## SuperEva (11. Oktober 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha Freunde! Können wir das Posten von Zitaten ohne Bilder mal einführen, wenn diese nicht unbedingt notwendig sind?! Dann bleibt es hier doch wesentlich übersichtlicher.



OK wird gemacht, hier dann nachträglich die Fotos


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2005)

Wahnsinn. Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## trailblaster (12. Oktober 2005)

Yeah, was für ein krasses Blatt!


----------



## Held.v.E (13. Oktober 2005)

DHRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das DHi scheint ja leider nicht sehr viele Anhänger zu finden...
> Hier trotzdem meins!



endlich mal einer dessen bIke auch mich berührt, Sehr Geil sag ich da nur
.   

Übrigens deine oberer Führungs Rolle solltest du nachstellen.

Endlcih mal was anderes Als der Ständige Einheits Brei von Zaskar


----------



## ReeN! (13. Oktober 2005)

Ja Jungs ich hab mir mal was neues gegönnt, meine Lieblingsforke, eine Marzocchi Drop Off von 2003!   

Hab mal n paar Fotos gemacht! Wen´s Interessiert, Gewicht liegt unter 15 Kg bei etwa 14,7 KG!
Wer Parts Wissen will muss sich melden ich schreibs mal auf.















ReeN!


----------



## Held.v.E (13. Oktober 2005)

ReeN! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Jungs ich hab mir mal was neues gegönnt, meine Lieblingsforke, eine Marzocchi Drop Off von 2003!
> 
> Hab mal n paar Fotos gemacht! Wen´s Interessiert, Gewicht liegt unter 15 Kg bei etwa 14,7 KG!
> Wer Parts Wissen will muss sich melden ich schreibs mal auf.
> ...



crasses Pferd, was sind das Für griffe?
Und waren bei dir Auch original die 4-Kant Kurbeln dran? Sind das die  oder nicht mehr?
Wenn net welche hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (14. Oktober 2005)

Danke, Danke!    

Hmm die Griffe hab ich mal in nem Bikeshop fürn Zehner geschossen, ich glaub Dyno oder sowas?!  Die stressen aber, weil der Flansch und die geringe Lenkerbreite den Shifter blockieren! Aber naja, ich liebe sie einfach! Kurbeln waren original auch 4 Kant, hab ich aber getauscht, jetz fahr ich LX Kurbeln, die mag ich einfach!


----------



## -lupo- (14. Oktober 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo
> 
> Ich dachte du hättest ein Ruckus I-drive ersteigert, oder hast du ein DHI und ein Ruckus



Wow, sehr schickes BMX! Respekt, sieht wie neu aus!

Ich bin wohl ausgeflippt, aber jetzt habe ich tatsächlich einen Ruckus und einen DHi Rahmen "gut versteckt" liegen   Habe wohl im Bikepark Blut geleckt... 

Hier mal das DHi:





Die MRP fürs DHi (die wohl krankeste KeFü die ich je gesehen habe!!!):





Und DHi's aktueller "Arbeitsplatz" neben den Bomber Girls:





Das einzige worüber ich mir beim Aufbau sicher bin ist dass irgendwann eine weisse 888 RC2X drankommt!

Zum Rahmen: der ist extrem aufwendig lackiert, an der Schwinge ist beim roten "Strich" ein wenig der Lack abgeplatzt, die rote Schicht wirt um die 1.5mm dick sein! Und dann kommt nochmal weiss drunter...echt top verarbeitet! Und der Rahmen ist nicht weiss sondern ganz leicht perlmuttweiss   !!

Rahmennummer habe ich irgendwo aufgeschrieben; fängt mit AS an.

Und die KeFü...die ist einfach krank... dreht sich um das Tretlager, um das schwarze Gelenk was am Schwingenlager fest ist und welches sich dann auch noch drehen kann...die wird bestimmt ein Vermögen kosten!

Grössere Bilder in der Gallery.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Oktober 2005)

So nun zwei von unseren GT´S:
Zweckentfremdet als Reisebike.
Einmal ein Zaskar mit alter Marzzochi Doppelbrücke,Roox Lenker, Amoeba Vorbau, Schaltug und Hinterrad Nabe LX Gold, Vorderrad Nabe GT (Rot eloxiert), SR paralle Sattelstütze (genial) mit Salsa Zona Tres und Magura HS 33 und ein Outpost mit Alutech Bremshebeln, FSA Steuersatz und Terry Sattel .


----------



## -lupo- (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde sagen, zweckmässig aufgebaut!   

Kannst du mir nähere Infos über die Gabel sagen?


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2005)

Langsam fange ich an von einem DHi zu träumen, und von einem Edge Titan, und von einer Garage......


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi Lupo,

is ne 94`Marzzochi 3 G Urtho.
Hat mir ein Kumpel aus den Staaten mitgebracht.
Ich habe die GAbel sonst noch nie in unseren Lande gesehen.
Hat etwa 110 mm Federweg und Stahlfeder/Öl Innenleben.
Tauchrohre und Gabelbrücken sind aus Alu (Gold Eloxiert), Standrohre aus Stahl.


Nur wer vorne fährt, braucht keinen Dreck zuschlucken!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (14. Oktober 2005)

Yeah, eine 3G!

Aber waren die tatsächlich von MArzocchi? Habe immer gedacht es sei eine eigene Firma! Egal, sie sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## SuperEva (14. Oktober 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, sehr schickes BMX! Respekt, sieht wie neu aus!



Ist neu! (leider etwas fettig von der Tretlagermontage) war ja Anfangs für mein Sohn gedacht bis ich bemerkt habe dass es viel zu gross ist. Jetzt baue ich ihn est mal für mich auf. Pics kommen noch, müsste nächste Woche fertig sein.


@ Lupo 
Super der DHI, wenn das die beiden zu Hause erfahren gibts Ärger


----------



## SuperEva (15. Oktober 2005)

Feddig


----------



## oldman (15. Oktober 2005)

FETT!!!
die Gabel sollte es in 26' geben, das wuerde an einem Zaskar dermassen grob aussehen...  
oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Oktober 2005)

sorry für die schlechten bilder.
hier mein XCR in der aktuellen ausbaustufe, ob sich oldman noch an seine alte dame erinnert?






wenn ihr lieb seit geht ihr in meine galerie und bewertet das ganze.
Dort gibt es auch eine Teileauflistung.

nochmals sorry fürs bild. mach bald ein besseres!


----------



## HAI-BIKER (15. Oktober 2005)

Hui!
Hatte heut' die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Zaskar Team '05!
Echt Goil!



Gruß
TOM


----------



## cleiende (15. Oktober 2005)

@ SuperEva

Respekt!
Ich hatte bewusst vor einigen Wochen eine lackiertes GT BMX gekauft, da preiswerter. Aber Alu und verchromt kommt schon besser rüber. Jetzt muss der Junior nur noch wachsen damit er draufpasst.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (21. Oktober 2005)

was ist das für Baujahr das BMX ?


----------



## SuperEva (21. Oktober 2005)

Schätze 1996 da die Sattelstütze 27.0 ist,  1997 wurde 27.2 eingeführt wenn ich mich nicht irre. Krigst noch neue auf ebay, (wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange) leider Taiwanmade aber BallBurnished


----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Schätze 1996 da die Sattelstütze 27.0 ist,  1997 wurde 27.2 eingeführt wenn ich mich nicht irre. Krigst noch neue auf ebay, (wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange) leider Taiwanmade aber BallBurnished



Jep, ist wohl ein 1996er!
Du meinst Ebay.com?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (21. Oktober 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, ist wohl ein 1996er!
> Du meinst Ebay.com?!



Ja ".com" natürlich kuck unter gt power series 3.0


----------



## -lupo- (22. Oktober 2005)

So, hier auch mal das Ruckus; im Moment auch noch eine Baustelle... Steuersatz ist aber schon mal bestellt (immerhin) und die Gabel liegt auch seit ein paar Monate hier; eine 2001er Monster T.   







Hier die zugehörige Hadley Steckachsnabe in 150mm Breite:





Wenn man jetzt die Lackierung vom DHi und vom Ruckus vergleicht, merkt man schon dass das Ruckus wohl ein wenig schlechter verarbeitet worden ist; aber die Schweissnähte sind an beide sauber gezogen und auch ansonsten sieht das Rucks ganz gut aus; ich kann es echt kaum erwarten das Ding probezufahren!


----------



## Held.v.E (23. Oktober 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier auch mal das Ruckus; im Moment auch noch eine Baustelle... Steuersatz ist aber schon mal bestellt (immerhin) und die Gabel liegt auch seit ein paar Monate hier; eine 2001er Monster T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krasses Pferd, woher kriegt man den einzelnen Rahmen?


----------



## -lupo- (23. Oktober 2005)

Im Junli-August sind 5 davon auf eBay aufgetaucht; in verschiedenen Grössen sogar! Alle neu; mehr oder weniger günstig.


----------



## trailblaster (23. Oktober 2005)

Wer kann den hier mal Erfahrungsberichte zur Funktion des I-Drive posten?
Daran wäre ich ja mal sehr interessiert! Theoretisch ist das System ja einleuchtend, aber wie siehts in der Praxis aus???


----------



## GT-Man (24. Oktober 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann den hier mal Erfahrungsberichte zur Funktion des I-Drive posten?
> Daran wäre ich ja mal sehr interessiert! Theoretisch ist das System ja einleuchtend, aber wie siehts in der Praxis aus???



Bitte dieses ausführliche Thema im Thread "i-drive" diskutieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte dieses ausführliche Thema im Thread "i-drive" diskutieren.



geht auch hier:

FUNKTIONIERT!


----------



## Kint (25. Oktober 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha Freunde! Können wir das Posten von Zitaten ohne Bilder mal einführen, wenn diese nicht unbedingt notwendig sind?! Dann bleibt es hier doch wesentlich übersichtlicher.



jupp - auch so kann man einen thread "dicke" machen aber dass is doch nich im sinne des erfinders wenn man immer die gleichen bikes als quote sieht...
Also  

P.S. Falls jemand nicht weiss was gemeint ist: Posting 1405 vom held is gemeint...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Oktober 2005)

bald! bald! 

brauch nur noch einen Semi-integrierten Steuersatz und ne Stütze in 400mm und 31,6mm.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2005)

Habe die Spinergy SPOX Laufräder gegen die neu erstandenen HED Laufräder getauscht - passen einfach besser. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die nicht montierte Syncros Kurbel und andere Pedale.


----------



## GTdanni (28. Oktober 2005)

@GT-Man  Das Rad sieht Klasse aus, vorallem die Reifen sind der Hingucker. 

@Lord H.  Ist das so ein Rahmen von ebay? Ich hatte ja auch überlegt, aber das STS wird erst 2007 ausgemustert. 


Cu Danni. 

P.S. Ich hab jetzt fast alle Teile für`s Zaskar zusammen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2005)

ja, ist einer von ebay.

Lack 2, Verarbietung 2-

GT Feeling schon vom angucken ----> nur geil.

zu bedenken gebe ich das die rahmen alle 44cm RH und 55er Oberrohr haben. Dürfte für viele zu klein sein, mir passt das Oberrohr wunderbar, nur Sitzrohrlänge gebietet ne 400mm Stütze.

da es der 2003er Pro Rahmen ist 8cm knapper Federweg, Gabel sollte auch um die 8cm haben. Bei mir gibts ne lange Duke mit 108mm (aber U-Turn), denn I-Drive fühlt sich eh immer nach mehr an als eigentlich an Hub da. Sollte guter Konsens werden.

ich mach mehr Bilder wenns fertig ist. Vorher nicht


----------



## customracer (29. Oktober 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Spinergy SPOX Laufräder gegen die neu erstandenen HED Laufräder getauscht - passen einfach besser. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die nicht montierte Syncros Kurbel und andere Pedale.




geiles teilchen, will ich auch haben.


----------



## machinegunbaby (29. Oktober 2005)

habe ich gestern geschenkt bekommen. ka von GT´s.
Tempest. muß den vorbau etwas zurückholen und andere pedale dran.
gut gemeinte ratschläge würden evtl. umgesetzt.   
sry. wegen der schlechten pics.
wo steht die rahmennummer wg. baujahr..?

thx.

(edit: krieg die dinger grad nicht hochgeladen.   bilder im album.)


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2005)

gratulation - wo genau bekommt man gts für 0  ?
is ein 96er. zumindest der lackierung, austattung nach...   (www.mtb-kataloge.de)
rahmennummer normalerweise bei stahlbikes im tretlagerbereich bei alu stanzt gt im hinterbau...(ausfaller)  weiss aber nicht ob beim tempest das baujahr aus der nummer ersichtlich ist - würd sagen eher nicht... 
wollte erst das verwackelte bild auf die starrgabel schieben aber nachdem ich das epic foto gesehen habe - gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machinegunbaby (30. Oktober 2005)

vielen dank für die infos. werde mich mal auf die suche machen.
beiks für lau bekommt man als dankeschön.   
bitte entschuldigt nochmal die schlechten pics.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2005)

machinegunbaby schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank für die infos. werde mich mal auf die suche machen.
> beiks für lau bekommt man als dankeschön.
> bitte entschuldigt nochmal die schlechten pics.


Ich bin mal so frei. Darum geht´s:


----------



## gremlino (5. November 2005)

die "Alten" sollten es noch kennen, sieht immer noch aus wie frisch aus dem Laden:


----------



## kingmoe (6. November 2005)

@gremlino: Erst mal herzlich willkommen!

Schön, mal wieder ein LTS. Infernos sind nicht so mein Fall, aber ein insgesamt stimmiges und funktionell aufgebautes Bike - und ich finde Maguras HS immer noch top, prima, sie mal in "Scheibenzeiten" wieder an einem Bike zu sehen


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2005)

Echt sehr schick das Rad, fein. Schön sowas nochmal zu sehen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9479

Mein Zaskar wird zwar leider auch mit jeder weiteren Änderung weniger "klassisch", aber ich fahr's halt immer noch sehr gern. Und da haben sich die Änderungen sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Gabel + Felgen/Speichen sollen auch noch getauscht werden... (wie auch die Decals)


----------



## trailblaster (6. November 2005)

@ Radical_53 
sehr schönes rad   
besonders das vordere laufrad ist ein schmankerl
hast du nen tip wo man die roten drehgriffe noch bekommt?
oder sind die auch schon älter?
passen die auf x.0


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2005)

Die sind schon älter. Kamen von Answer, die dazu passenden Griffe hab ich mittlerweile demontiert, da die sich immer verdreht haben. Die GripShift sind ja noch SRT800, also nix im Bereich von X.0 und Co


----------



## gremlino (6. November 2005)

> @gremlino: Erst mal herzlich willkommen!
> 
> Schön, mal wieder ein LTS. Infernos sind nicht so mein Fall, aber ein insgesamt stimmiges und funktionell aufgebautes Bike - und ich finde Maguras HS immer noch top, prima, sie mal in "Scheibenzeiten" wieder an einem Bike zu sehen



Danke    Mit den Infernos.....naja, das war so eine Sache damals (kennt jemand den Importeur der Infernos???).....hatte vorher nen Satz XTR Naben mit Mavic Felgen und alle Speichen so gedreht wie Radical_53, nur vorne UND hinten. Den Satz hab ich dann verkauft und die Infernos geholt. mittlerweile trauer ich um den Satz     weil der besser war als Inferno.

noch geiler als die gedrehten Speichen ist aber bei Radical_53 das PAUL Schaltwerk hinten.....geil (aus inschinööööörmäßiger Sicht gesehen)


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2005)

Ja, und es funktioniert sogar gescheit  Das ist das Beste dran. Einen dazu passenden Umwerfer hab ich noch hier liegen, brauch nur noch eine Hülse da ich ihn nicht im passenden Schellenmaß bekommen hab.


----------



## gremlino (7. November 2005)

ne Hülse ist ja recht schnell "drehbar", muss ja nicht als Passung ausgelegt sein......auf das das gute Stück in Betrieb kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. November 2005)

moin,

so, hier mal ein Bildchen vom Road Zaskar mit französischem Rennlenker. Habe die Tom Slicks entfernt, die fahren sich im Herbst/Winter nicht so gut auf Kopfsteinpflaster.
Stattdessen Rubena Cobra Sport, etwas schwer, aber bombproof.
Vernünftige Bilder gibt's Ende der Woche, wenn das Baby wieder an die Luft darf.
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (8. November 2005)

@oldman: Sieht geil aus! Du hast den Lenker doch auch von Richard (Blume), oder?! Sieht echt genauso aus, wie die, die ich mir von ihm besorgt habe. Hast du ihn abgelängt oder stehen die Shifter jetzt weit hinten raus?! Gefahr für die Knie?!
Die Rubenas fahre ich übrigens auch seit Ewigkeiten an wechselnden Rädern - noch NIE einen Platten, da kann man das Gewicht verschmerzen. Vor allem bei dem Preis!


----------



## oldman (8. November 2005)

moin,

ja, den Lenker habe ich über epay in HH gekauft. Hab jeweils 5cm an den Lenkerenden abgesäbelt, jetzt kann ich mich durch den Verkehr schlängeln (sogenanntes Fahrradkurier-Posing   ).
Jetzt muss ich noch einen passenden Vorbau finden und dann heidewitzkaherrkapitän !!!!!!!!
oldman


----------



## versus (8. November 2005)

jesses !   sieht gefährlich aus ! wie breit ist denn der lenker ?
wirkt erstmal als hätte man damit einen gewaltigen wendekreis


----------



## versus (8. November 2005)

@oldman: in sache xizang ging noch nix voran, ausser dass der erste teil des plans aufging (keiner hats gekauft   ) - mal kontakt aufnehmen...

hier ein paar bilder von unterwegs auf der pfälzer weltachse ("do wird die achs geschmiert und uffgepasst, dass nixx passiert" oder sp ähnlich - bin kein gebürtiger pfälzer) mit dem avalanche im herbst/winter setup und den brandaktuellen nokons + rot eloxierten    lenkerstopfen.

übrigens: mit ist HEUTE das oberrohr meines stevens f9 gebrochen !
fast ganz durch - hing nur noch an einem fitzelchen  - garantie natürlich abgelaufen    
andererseits ist jetzt freiraum für ein schickes LTS   
frage an die lts-kenner: ab welchem modell wird es denn interessant ?
lts-1 , -2, -3 ???


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2005)

@gremlino: Kommt noch  Jetzt im Winter fahr ich ohnehin fast nur mit dem (scheibengebremsten) Fully, da dürft sich die Zeit finden das endlich alles fertig zu machen.

@versus: Schickes Rädchen das  Welches LTS dürft wurscht sein, solang du bei 2 und 3 den Dämpfer tauschst. Sonst unterscheiden die sich doch net meines Wissens nach.


----------



## VEITHY (9. November 2005)

hi,

hier is mein sahnestück. der rahmen is noch aus den guten alten gt zeiten!! 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 

mfg veithy


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2005)

@veithy: Die roten Maguras stehen dem Bock richtig gut!


----------



## versus (9. November 2005)

@veithy - schick ! auch avalanche, oder ?

@moe - wo ich gerade lese "lts frame" - wenn du den aufbauen willst hätte ich da einen abnehmer - meine affinität zu rot eloxiertem ist ja bekannt   
also moe: endlich aufbauen oder mir verkaufen ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. November 2005)

@VEITHY

Sehr schönes Rad... ich bin neidisch!
Darf ich wohl mal fragen, was für eine Einbauhöhe die Psylo hat? Welchen Federweg hat sie? Passt das mit der Geometrie?

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @veithy - schick ! auch avalanche, oder ?
> 
> @moe - wo ich gerade lese "lts frame" - wenn du den aufbauen willst hätte ich da einen abnehmer - meine affinität zu rot eloxiertem ist ja bekannt
> also moe: endlich aufbauen oder mir verkaufen ! ! !



Sorry, aber der Rahmen bleibt hier   
Das war einfach zuviel Arbeit und Geld, den hierher zu holen - und er ist sooo schön! Solange ich nicht dazu komme, ihn aufzubauen, wird hängt er hier rum und erfreut mich immer wieder, wenn ich über die eloxierten Rohre streichel   
Aber ich arbeite daran, demnächst hier mal wieder ein neues Bild posten zu können!


----------



## VEITHY (14. November 2005)

hi,

erst mal danke für die blumen!!!

@salzbrezel:
also bei der psylo kann man den federweg von 80 bis 125mm stufenlos verstellen. finde das is für so nen alten rahemen der nicht wirklich für so "viel" federweg ausgelegt ist optimal!! bergab oder auf flachen stücken fahre ich sogar mit 125mm da man da ne schön bequeme und aufrechte sitzposition hat.

fazit: ich find die gabel super für den rahemn das lenkverhalten hat sich nicht negativ verändert und die sitzposition hat sich verbessert!! man sollte allerdings darauf auchten das man keinen zu steilen vorbau verbaut (der an meinem bike ist schon fast zu steil) sonst geht das bike am berg zu leicht vorne hoch....

mfg dan


----------



## dantist (16. November 2005)

@ VEITHY: schickes Zaskar, das ist von 1997 oder? Hab so eins nämlich auch noch in meiner Sammlung. Evtl. erkenne ich es auf deinen Fotos nicht recht, aber hat die Psylo nicht eine Steckachse? Ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen, ob ich meine Judy XC am Zaskar in den Ruhestand schicken soll (die Elastomere sind ja auch nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäss....) und da wäre die Psylo sicher eine Alternative. Aber auf meine geliebten GT-Naben möchte ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## Stiles (16. November 2005)

@VEITHY
Schickes Avalanche!!   

Meine zwei dürften auch bald soweit sein.... Hab neulich noch ´ne NOS Judy Race ergattern können.
Hat jemand ´ne Idee, wie ich die doch recht klein ausfallenden DX-V-Brake-Hebel mit den sehr ausladenden XRT-800 Shiftern kombinieren kann ohne das es da zum Crash zwischen den Teilen kommt??


----------



## VEITHY (16. November 2005)

@dantist: also meine phsylo is ohne steckachse (es gibt natürlich auch welche mit seckachse) an deiner stelle würd ich aber noch ner phsylo mit lockout schauen is am berg um einiges komfortabler!!

der rahmen is übrigens ein 95er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (18. November 2005)

So, hier mal mein neues altes GT Terramoto in Action
Habs neu aufgebaut, nachdem beim XCR-1000 die Schweißnaht gerissen ist.
Das ist jetzt seit 2 wochen bei GT Deutschland über den Händler eingeschickt, die melden sich aber nicht. (Sollte man auch mal beim Neukauf beachten.)
Details:
Laufräder: WTB Laser Beam, Reifen: V: Maxxis HardDrive 2,1 H: Michelin AT..2,5
Bremsen: Avid SD 1.9
Lenker Syncros Riser, Vorbau Tune, Gruppe Sh XT, Stütze Shogun (kennt die jemand?)
Die Fotos sind jetzt Anfang Nov aufgenommen, war noch super wETTER
Allerdings ist mir bergab auf nem feuchten Grasstrail das Vorderrad weggerutscht und ich habe mich  stumpf in den Boden gebohrt. Ist nicht viel passiert, außer einem Bremshebel und dem 10 jahre altem Mudcrutscher.
Kann natürlich Fahrfehler gewesen sein, bin etwas frontlastig, aber der Reifen ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen bei Nässe. Rutscht leicht.
Gabel RS SID XC 2000


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/199359/cat/2
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/199360/cat/2


----------



## L-X (23. November 2005)

Es ist ein herrliches Gefühl, das zu bekommen, wonach man solange gesucht hat.

Darf ich vorstellen, mein neues Baby...




Laut Bildern sollte es authentisch sein. Was sagen die Experten? 
Und das für nur 70 Pfund plus 26 Pfund Versand nach Dtl.    
Der Rahmen wird in Judy-weiss gepulvert und mit roten Zaskar Decals versehen.




 

Jetzt kann ich endlich den ganzen zusammengetragenen Parts ein neues Zuhause geben:
Hier mal eine grobe Übersicht:

GT SPIN Carbon Laufräder





97er JUDY XC





Magura HS33 "Tomac" mit Carbon-Boostern





Profile Design Kurbeln mit XTR Kettenblättern 26-36-48 Zähne





XTR BB-M952. Innenlager 
(ohne Bild)

Flite Gel





Guizzo Carbon Sattelstütze




9fach XTR-Kassette

KORE ELITE 0° Vorbau





9fach XTR Rapidfire





Augenkrebs-Reifen  





9er XTR NON-Inverse





KORE LITE BAR





GT Griffe in rot




Suche noch ein paar schöne Carbon Bar-Ends

Sollten kurz und gerade sein, wenn möglich aus Carbon bzw. in Carbon-Optik
Schonmal jemand was von diesen hier gehört?
Alternativen wären bsp. 

Pazzas




oder 
BBB




woher kann ich die beziehen?

Und: woher bekomm ich günstig Magura Stahlflex-Leitungen?


Gruß

ein überaus glücklicher 

L-X


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2005)

Glückwunsch, dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau - und das feritge Bike natürlich zeigen!

Eine... äh... recht außergewöhnliche Teilemischung für ein Zassi, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## L-X (23. November 2005)

Wieso ungewöhnlich?
XTR und ein paar Carbon-Goodies.

Was meinst Du als Experte, ist der Rahmen authentisch?   

mfg

L-X


----------



## gremlino (23. November 2005)

son Zaskar juckt mich ja auch noch


----------



## Lizzard (23. November 2005)

Die BBB Carbon Barends sollte man bei Bikemax bekommen... zumindest haben die davon Lenker, Vorbauten Kettenstrebenschützlinge und sonstiges Gedöns rumfliegen.


----------



## Torsten (23. November 2005)

Dafür gibt's extra diesen *Thread*
  Werde das mal dorthin verschieben.

gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2005)

L-X schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ungewöhnlich?
> XTR und ein paar Carbon-Goodies.


Das war nicht negativ gemeint! Ich kann mich nur noch nicht an Carbon an DEM Alu-Rahmen überhaupt gewöhnen, das ist aber ein sehr persönliches Empfinden von mir.



			
				L-X schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du als Experte, ist der Rahmen authentisch?


Meinst du ob es tatsächlich ein Zaskar ist?! Es spricht nichts dagegen, ich denke, es ist eins. Das OR hinten ist platt, das Design (Farbe/Decals) gab es auch so, passt alles.


----------



## L-X (23. November 2005)

Dann war es das Geld ja definitiv mehr als wert...
Super, danke.

BTW: IMO dito, DER Hardtail-Rahmen, welchen die Carbonparts lediglich noch aufwerten sollen, sofern das überhaupt notwendig ist...
Ich mag Carbon. Und gemeinsam mit dem JUDY-weiss wird das ein sehr schöner Kontrast, wie ich finde.

mfg

L-X


----------



## manati (23. November 2005)

95er Zaskar Crossstadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dcg (23. November 2005)

mein lts 2000


----------



## GTdanni (23. November 2005)

Fett!


----------



## Kint (24. November 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt's extra diesen *Thread*
> Werde das mal dorthin verschieben.
> 
> gruß Torsten
> Moderator



welchen denn    bei mir ist der link defekt - soll ich mich jetzt an den webmaster wenden ? 

und ja-ah FETT

und ich denke das das babyblaue ein 98er zaskar ist - falls es dich interressiert LX. die Farbe hies glaub ich acid blau ? war übrigens original mit xt topswing, down route umwerfer ausgestattet.


----------



## L-X (24. November 2005)

super, danke Dir für die Info!

Gruß

L-X


----------



## Valen (26. November 2005)

Hier mal ein Foto von einem 1991er Tachyon, mit dem völlig irrsinnigen 700D Reifenmass...
Das Rad ist mir Ende letzten Jahres in die Hände gefallen und ich habe es ein wenig restauriert, neues Suntour Ritzel, neue Suntour VR-Konen, eine SLT99  Kette (Suntour habe ich leider nicht mehr gefunden) 
Weitere Veränderungen habe ich an der VR-Bremse vorgenommen, eine Umlenkrolle statt des Reibung produzierenden Bowdenknicks und XT-Canti Beläge statt der ausgehärteten DiaCompes, ansonsten noch ein Flite Trans Am und SPD Pedale. Der Rest ist absolut original, die ausgetauschten Teile( sogar die alten Reflektoren) sind noch vorhanden.
Die Reifen würde ich bei jedem anderen Rad wegen vorhandener Risse tauschen, aber da es für dieses Felgenmass 700D (ca. 586 ERTO) keine Reifen mehr gibt, werden die gefahren bis die Karkasse grüsst. Noch habe ich 2 Satz neue Reifen (schön dunkel gelagert) aber dann ist wohl für immer Schicht... 
Das Rad ist eine tolle Mischung zwischen MTB und Crosser und ist das was ich schon immer gesucht habe    , lediglich die Übersetzung (vorne 32-42-52, hinten 13-28) ist etwas zu lang geraten (oder meine Kondition zu gering *G*).


----------



## korat (26. November 2005)

meine diffuse vision, irgendwann mal einen stahlcrosser haben zu müssen,
nimmt ein weiteres mal mehr gestalt an. so faszinierend das bike aber ist,
das mit den felgen ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. falls ich mal über einen solchen
rahmen stolpern sollte: paßt da wirklich nix andres rein?

ed.: hab grad nachsehen wollen, aber leider haben wir ja noch immer
keinen 91er katalog, gab es vielleicht gar keinen? *verliebt*


----------



## Valen (26. November 2005)

@korat

Mit etwas Glück bei der Fertigungstoleranz passen da 590er Reifen auf die Felge, wobei dieses Mass bei 26" Hollandrädern gebräuchlich war, die Auswahl also eher Richtung Schwalbe Marathon geht. Siehe dazu auch die Threads von GTDanni.
Ansonsten habe ich im Netz schon einmal einen Umbau auf 571er Felgen gesehen, aber dafür gibt es dann eigentlich auch nur die üblichen Tria-Rennreifen. Ob dieser Umbau funktioniert hängt aber auch von den Bremsen und ihrem Verstellbereich ab....
--> für mich bleibt eigentlich nur der Aufbau mit den 2.0 Pellen von GT als sinnvoll übrig... 
Falls also noch jemand 700D Reifen hat, oder auch nur die 700D Felgen von Araya... bitte PM

Gruss Valen


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Ach ja, das Tachyon. 

Das komische Felgenmass ist schon etwas nervig. 
Beim Kauf des Rades waren zwei unterschiedliche Marathon verbaut die total abgefackt aussahen. Ich hatte ja dann zwei Conti Sliks bestellt und musste feststellen das die Felgen halt diese komische Größe haben. 
Ich hab dann bei ebay nen Satz Michelin ergattert. Muss schon ein älteres Modell sein. Hier mal ein Foto.








Mittlerweile hab ich noch ne Tricor Titan Stütze für das völlig abstruse Sattelstützenmass besorgt und nen gelochten Sattel montiert.

Bei ebay gibts auch schon seit mind. nem Jahr Reifen von Semperit in 28-590, da hab ich mir auch mal noch nen Satz hingelegt (Für 5 )

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Stck-Semperit-...197839785QQcategoryZ77587QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hab das Rad einige Zeit als Strassenrad benutzt und wollte es dann auch zum Crosser umbauen, allerdings ist das wegen der Reifen sicher schlecht. 
So hab ich mir vorgenommen das Tachyon irgendwann mal als SSP umzubauen, solange steht es bei mir im Schlafzimmer zusammen mit den anderen Rädern. 







Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Hier noch 2 Bilder in der aktuellen Version. 











Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2005)

@valen: geile kiste - erinnert ein wenig an das yeti, dessen namen mir gerade nicht einfällt !  
@danni: auch schick, allerdings wirkt das lenkergebilde etwas überkonstruiert. ist das orschinaal ?


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Das Lenkerdingsbums war beim Kauf schon dran ist aber nicht orschinal. 

Wenn es mal zum SSP mutiert kommt natürlich ne Lenkstange dran, oder eben was besonderes - wäre ja passend zum Tachyon. 

Cu Danni


----------



## hifi-corsa (29. November 2005)

Boah! 59 Seiten und 3 Stunden später mußte ich leider feststellen,daß es hier scheinbar niemanden gibt,der einen GT Cruiser aus den 90ern hat....Ich kann zu diesem Teil echt gar nix im Netz finden.

Weiß irgendwer bescheid,wo man evtl. Bilder von dem traumhaft schönen Rahmen finden kann....oder evtl. alte Zeitungsberichte o.ä.?????

Würde mich sehr freuen;-)

Danke schonmal....


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. November 2005)

Hi, gucks du unter "www.gtusa.de". Da sind Kustumcruiser von Dino (GT-Tochter)


----------



## hifi-corsa (29. November 2005)

negativ!

Meine etwas ganz anderes........

es gab etwa um '95 rum einen sehr seltenen GT Cruiser mit MTB Geometrie....also nich so dieses schwule heutige Cruisergelumpe;-)

War halt eigentlich ein MTB mit geschwungenen Rohren.

So wie der Merlin Newsboy in etwa...nur aus Alu

greetz, Jan


----------



## hifi-corsa (29. November 2005)

Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....sehr witzig!


Muß grad editieren....

 

da bin ich jetzt durch zufall drauf gestoßen!

genau das Teil meine ich!

aber den scheint niemand zu kennen...(???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ist zwar ziemlich unverfroren, aber für jeden GT-Fan interessant: Ich biete eine DVD von Hans "No Way" Rey an, die im Neuzustand ist. Ich habe zwei davon  , daher verschacher ich eine. 
Gehört hier nicht hin, ich weiß  ...nur zur Info, falls einer von euch noch keine hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6457609625&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## GTdanni (4. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt, gehört wirklich nicht hier her.


----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2005)

absolut gar nicht.... und schon gar nicht in diesen fred


----------



## TobiasAlt (6. Dezember 2005)

so will mein GT Ruckus Custom Made auch mal vorstellen


----------



## GT-Man (6. Dezember 2005)

TobiasAlt schrieb:
			
		

> so will mein GT Ruckus Custom Made auch mal vorstellen




War das nicht gerade bei Ebay zu ersteigern???


----------



## TobiasAlt (6. Dezember 2005)

richtig!

wollte mal wieder ein hardtail fahren, was stabil ist um rumzuspringen


----------



## GTdanni (6. Dezember 2005)

Da würd ich aber die Z2 lieber gegen was stabileres/neueres tauschen. 
Die Gabel ist doch eher was für nen Klassiker. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi, hier mal mein GT "Streetfighter"
is ein alter GT ? Trekingrahmen (wer weiß welcher?).
Es hat ne CrMo Rennradgabel mit ner Shimano Ultegra Bremse vorne, Avid Bremshebel, Scott Octane Lenker, ABT 1" Schaft Vorbau, Sram 4.0 Schaltgiffe und Schaltwerk, LX Kurbeln und Umwerfer, hinten ne DiaCompe U-Brake mit innen verlegten Zug. Die Reifen sind Schwalbe Stelvio in 700x23c. 
Das Bike geht ab wie Schmidts Katze.


----------



## TobiasAlt (6. Dezember 2005)

da kommt ne Duro-D mit 130mm rein  wenn ich günstig eine bekomme

aber sonst ok das Bike oder ? Oder Fehlkauf?


----------



## MotW.... (6. Dezember 2005)

Noch ist es ein Schlater, 

HS22 [email protected], 
RF KB T34, 
DX 16T
Spacer und 
Selbstbaukettenspanner 

Liegen schon bereit!
Weihnachten kommt und da hab ich Zeit!!!

Suche aber noch ne Sattelstütze in 26,8. 
Am liebsten ne Syncros (nicht zwingend)...
 Hab ne fast neue 28,6 Syncros zum tauschen,
 jmd interesse zu tauschen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Dezember 2005)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier mal mein GT "Streetfighter"
> is ein alter GT ? Trekingrahmen (wer weiß welcher?).
> QUOTE]
> 
> u-brake... hm. arette ?? cirque...??? schuss ins blaue...


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2005)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier mal mein GT "Streetfighter"
> is ein alter GT ? Trekingrahmen (wer weiß welcher?).
> Es hat ne CrMo Rennradgabel mit ner Shimano Ultegra Bremse vorne, Avid Bremshebel, Scott Octane Lenker, ABT 1" Schaft Vorbau, Sram 4.0 Schaltgiffe und Schaltwerk, LX Kurbeln und Umwerfer, hinten ne DiaCompe U-Brake mit innen verlegten Zug. Die Reifen sind Schwalbe Stelvio in 700x23c.
> Das Bike geht ab wie Schmidts Katze.


ist das grüne "tanz der teufel"-rahmendekor original ?
@TobiasAlt: was musstest du denn dafür berappen ? eine mz dj würde sich doch auch sehr gut in dem rad machen und die bekommt man inzwischen schon sehr günstig. das gewicht dürfte bei dem bike ja nicht im vordergrund stehen, oder ?
@MotW... was ist ein schlater ???  
habe noch eine schicke xtr stütze in 26,8


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2005)

Also Leute .....

....der Treckingrahmen ist ein Tachyon. (zu 99%) 

@ GT Sassy. Der Rahmen hat doch sicher 3 Flaschenhalteraufnahmen und der HR ist ein Schwalbe Marathon 28x590  (700D) 
So einen Aufbau mit RR Gabel hatte ich auch mal vor aber wegen der dummen HR Größe hab ich das dann aufgegeben. 
Als Streetfighter ideal, allerdings müssten einige Sachen noch weichen. 



Cu Danni


----------



## MotW.... (7. Dezember 2005)

@ versus

Ups...

Muss natürlich Schalter heißen...
(also ein Rad mit einer Gangschaltung)
wird aber wie schon geschrieben bald geändert...


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2005)

MotW.... schrieb:
			
		

> @ versus
> 
> Ups...
> 
> ...


ach sooo... hÃ¤tte ich auch drauf kommen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## matusch (7. Dezember 2005)

hallo zusammen

habe mich heute hier angemeldet um was über mein bike zu erfahren.
eigendlich ist es ein GZ ZASKAR 95 das pulverbeschichtet wurde.jetzt erkenne ich keine rahmennummer oder ich bin zu blöd sie zu finden.  
ich versuch mal ein bild hoch zu laden damit ihr es euch mal ansehen könnt.


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2005)

Beim Zaskar sollte die Rahmennummer am linken Ausfallende sein. 
 Bild wäre natürlich schön. 

Willkommen erstmal, hier bei den GT´lern (nicht GZ) 


Cu danni


----------



## Kint (7. Dezember 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen erstmal, hier bei den GT´lern (nicht GZ)
> 
> Cu danni



Wieso ist doch noch eins aus der Guten Zeit von GT...


----------



## Revon (7. Dezember 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> ed.: hab grad nachsehen wollen, aber leider haben wir ja noch immer
> keinen 91er katalog, gab es vielleicht gar keinen? *verliebt*



Ich hab den Katalog und ihn auch mal eingescant auf meine Festplatte.
Da man hier nur 60 kb hochladen kann, hat natürlich niemand wirklich was davon, wenn ich die Seiten hier einstelle, die ihr sucht.

Hier mal das Frontcover und S.5 und 7. Das Rad auf S. 7 habe ich zufälligerweise auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (7. Dezember 2005)

na das kommt ja gerade fast noch rechtzeitig zum nikolausi...
auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ könnte dieser katalog händeringend erwartet werden, falls du ihn mit uns allen teilen möchtest  

das avalanche 91 war das erste mtb, auf dem ich überhaupt gesessen habe, sozusagen meine initiation...  
und ich depp habe ziemlich genau ein jahr, bevor ich mich wieder dafür zu interessieren bagann, meine ganzen "unterlagen" weggeschmissen, nachdem ich sie jahrelang von umzug zu umzug geschleppt hatte. sonst könnte ich auch was zur katalogseite beitragen.


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2005)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Katalog und ihn auch mal eingescant auf meine Festplatte.
> QUOTE]
> 
> hast mich grade vor teurem geld bewahrt...
> ...


----------



## Revon (8. Dezember 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> na das kommt ja gerade fast noch rechtzeitig zum nikolausi...
> auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ könnte dieser katalog händeringend erwartet werden, falls du ihn mit uns allen teilen möchtest
> 
> das avalanche 91 war das erste mtb, auf dem ich überhaupt gesessen habe, sozusagen meine initiation...
> und ich depp habe ziemlich genau ein jahr, bevor ich mich wieder dafür zu interessieren bagann, meine ganzen "unterlagen" weggeschmissen, nachdem ich sie jahrelang von umzug zu umzug geschleppt hatte. sonst könnte ich auch was zur katalogseite beitragen.



Ich habe gerade eine email zu dem Katalogmacher gesendet, dass ich ihm die Seiten zukommen lasse. Ich habe die meisten anderen Kataloge auch noch, sowas wegzuwerfen grenzt an Frevel ;-)
Ich hab das bike leider nur in mieser Fotoqualität im heutigen Zustand, die Originalteile aber alle noch bevorratet 
Ich stell einfach mal 4 Fotos ein, wie es jetzt aussieht. Die Farbe der Federgabel gefällt mir selber nicht besonders dazu. 

Gruß!


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Dezember 2005)

setz die scan`s doch lieber in dein fotoalbum hier(da gehts größer,und von kannste auch größere bilder hier auf die seite verlinken), bei`m herr`n radeberger kann es noch monate dauern bis die mal archiviert sind und so könnte schon jeder drauf zugreifen -  ich würd die foto`s auch mit ner 10 bewerten 
edit: mist, da zwingt der kerl mich mit seinem katalog wirklich hier zu posten


----------



## korat (8. Dezember 2005)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> sowas wegzuwerfen grenzt an Frevel



ich weiß. ich bin bestraft genug.   
das macht radebeuler und seine seite so wertvoll, ich freu mich schon auf den katalog!

dein avalanche sieht dem rahmen nach ja noch ziemlich lecker aus, und klassisch zurückgebaut ist es sicher ein traum, aber diese option hast du dir ja schlauerweise noch erhalten...
die alten stahl-gts sind für mich persönlich einfach die schönsten.

gruß korat


----------



## Revon (8. Dezember 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß. ich bin bestraft genug.
> das macht radebeuler und seine seite so wertvoll, ich freu mich schon auf den katalog!
> 
> dein avalanche sieht dem rahmen nach ja noch ziemlich lecker aus, und klassisch zurückgebaut ist es sicher ein traum, aber diese option hast du dir ja schlauerweise noch erhalten...
> ...



Ja, vom Lack her ist der noch wie im Neuzustand. Glänzt wie Speck. 
Zurückgerüstet könnte man kaum nen Schotterweg befahren ohne Angst um die Plomben im Mund zu bekommen ;-) und die Bremsen war auch nicht der Brüller, zum Glück habe ich die Magura an die U-brake Sockel frickeln können und sogar die Stahlflexleitung lies sich durchs Oberrohr verlegen. Und nur zum ansehen und zur Bäckerei fahren wärs mir zu schade.
Hier kann man das Team Avalanche von 1991 ganz ausführlich betrachten, alle Einzelteile können angeklickt und groß angeschaut werden:
http://www.eandsweb.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=GTTeam Avalanche

PS: Katalog 91 ist hochgeladen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> na das kommt ja gerade fast noch rechtzeitig zum nikolausi...
> auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ könnte dieser katalog händeringend erwartet werden, falls du ihn mit uns allen teilen möchtest



Die GT-Kataloge sind schon alle beim Webmaster - seit weit über einem Jahr! Er kommt einfach nicht zum Update, so sieht das aus.

Also bloß nicht nochmal scannen!!! Ist doppelte Arbeit!!!


----------



## Revon (8. Dezember 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Die GT-Kataloge sind schon alle beim Webmaster - seit weit über einem Jahr! Er kommt einfach nicht zum Update, so sieht das aus.
> 
> Also bloß nicht nochmal scannen!!! Ist doppelte Arbeit!!!



ok...


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Dezember 2005)

Danke Leute für die Info´s

Versus, ist kein original Lack, da der Rahmen ziemlich schäbig aussah (original Violett-Metallic), wurden die Lackreste verarbeitet.

GTdanni, ja er hat 3 Flaschenhalter, aber die Reifen haben die Größe 700x23c. Die Felge hinten ist eine Vuelta Kronos Racing Felge, Bezeichnung etrto 622x13. Den original Laufsatz habe ich wegen der unmöglichen Größe ausgebaut.
Es war auch eine GT Gabel verbaut, mit den Ausfallenden nach vorn und einen Zentriereinrichtung.

Gewicht liegt bei 11,5 kg.

Thanks


----------



## TobiasAlt (8. Dezember 2005)

@ versus

320 , preis ist ok?

nun ja gabel reicht fürs erste, dann andere rein, gewicht ist ja auch ok mit 13kg und stabil ist es alle mal


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2005)

@Revon: Mann, musstest du das posten...   

Ich glaube, ich muss meinen altes Avalanche Team Rahmen (ebenfalls in "Midnight Aurora" lackiert) jetzt endlich mal als Stadtschlampe aufbauen und den aktuellen Alu-Singlespeeder einfach bei ebay verkloppen.

Ich habe letztens erst die passende Gabel und einen originalen Vorbau in der Lackierung ergattert   
War starr fahren für dich keine Alternative mehr zur Federgabel?! Schade.

Das mit den Maguras werde ich aber wohl auch machen. Ich nehme ´ne olle HS22 in  Gelb, dann stimmt der Retro-Faktor (wenn es denn sowas gibt) wenigstens noch halbwegs. Leider muss ich Schutzbleche montieren, wird ein Ganzjahres-Bike.
Mist, jetzt habe ich wieder Arbeit, in meinem Kopf beginnt es zu rumoren... Was für ´nen LRS... Singlespeed oder schalten... Sieht ein Rizer auf so einem alten Teil blöd aus...

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß und bis übernächste Woche mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## Revon (8. Dezember 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @Revon: Mann, musstest du das posten...
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss meinen altes Avalanche Team Rahmen (ebenfalls in "Midnight Aurora" lackiert) jetzt endlich mal als Stadtschlampe aufbauen und den aktuellen Alu-Singlespeeder einfach bei ebay verkloppen.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre starr genug, da ich mehrere Rennräder habe, wenn ich dann MTB fahre, möchte ich auch ein wenig Komfort und auch mal dahin, wo das Rennrad so nicht hinkommt. Rein optisch würde es allerdings reizen,die "fast" neue Gabel wieder einzubauen, da ich schon sehr früh eine (andere) Federgabel am Rahmen hatte. Der passende Vorbau dazu auch in dem aurora ist allerdings 150 mm lang, das möchte ich mir nicht mehr antun ;-)


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2005)

TobiasAlt schrieb:
			
		

> @ versus
> 
> 320 â¬, preis ist ok?
> 
> nun ja gabel reicht fÃ¼rs erste, dann andere rein, gewicht ist ja auch ok mit 13kg und stabil ist es alle mal


ich denke das ist ein fairer preis. kenne jetzt die ausstattung nicht genau, aber fÃ¼r ein komplettes rad


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2005)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre starr genug, da ich mehrere Rennräder habe, wenn ich dann MTB fahre, möchte ich auch ein wenig Komfort und auch mal dahin, wo das Rennrad so nicht hinkommt.


Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich habe ja auch noch Untersätze mit Federgabel, so eine harte $au bin ich dann doch nicht   



			
				Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Rein optisch würde es allerdings reizen,die "fast" neue Gabel wieder einzubauen, da ich schon sehr früh eine (andere) Federgabel am Rahmen hatte. Der passende Vorbau dazu auch in dem aurora ist allerdings 150 mm lang, das möchte ich mir nicht mehr antun ;-)


Meiner ist auch so ein langes Monster, mal sehen, was die Bandscheiben dazu sagen... Aber so ein komplettes Rahmenset ist doch immer wieder zu schön, heute wird so ein Paintjob ja kaum noch angeboten - und von GT schon gar nicht


----------



## Revon (8. Dezember 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich habe ja auch noch Untersätze mit Federgabel, so eine harte $au bin ich dann doch nicht
> 
> 
> Meiner ist auch so ein langes Monster, mal sehen, was die Bandscheiben dazu sagen... Aber so ein komplettes Rahmenset ist doch immer wieder zu schön, heute wird so ein Paintjob ja kaum noch angeboten - und von GT schon gar nicht



Ich hatte noch den Vorbau wegen der Ahead Federgabel vor 11 Jahren dann gewechselt und ebenfalls einen 150 mm langen neuen Control-Tech gekauft, im nachhinein wirklich bescheuert  Das Originalteil entspricht fast dem, was man heute kaufen kann, wenn man einen Ahead-Vorbau auf eine Gewindegabel bauen will. GT war seiner Zeit weit vorraus ;-)


----------



## GT-Man (11. Dezember 2005)

Endlich hats geklappt - ich habe beim großen E endlich einen 92er Zaskar Rahmen erstanden (Danke Tom für die Decals - sie werden dem alten Rahmen einen Facelift geben). Für die Beschäftigung an den langen Weihnachtsabenden ist also bestens gesorgt.
Dafür hat das Pantera ausgedient (wer ihn gebrauchen kann - siehe großes E).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowoofer (15. Dezember 2005)

Nach einer Ewigkeit kann ich heute voller Stolz mein Baby präsentieren!! Dem Rahmen habe ich eine doppelte Schicht Pulver gegönnt (Grau + Decals + Klar) und die Teile natürlich bei Ebay zusammengekauft. Es handelt sich um ein GT Karakoram welches ich mir vor 16 Jahren zur Konfirmation gekauft habe und nun wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlt.

GT Karakoram 
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Ritchey
Gabel: Paioli
Sattelstütze: Shimano XT
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Reifen: Bontrager
Felgen: Araya RM20
Komponenten: Komplett Shimano XT M735


----------



## gwittmac (15. Dezember 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hats geklappt - ich habe beim großen E endlich einen 92er Zaskar Rahmen erstanden (Danke Tom für die Decals - sie werden dem alten Rahmen einen Facelift geben). Für die Beschäftigung an den langen Weihnachtsabenden ist also bestens gesorgt.
> Dafür hat das Pantera ausgedient (wer ihn gebrauchen kann - siehe großes E).


Super-geiles Teil, sogar mit U-Brake. Ich Depp hatte auch mal so ein Teil und hab's verscherbelt... Viel Spass beim Aufbauen, wird bestimmt ein tolles Bike!


----------



## laxerone (18. Dezember 2005)

Mein allererster Aufbau! Ein 93'er Zaskar LE im verlottertem Zustand von einem Freund erstanden, der es sonst verschrottet hätte. Kaufentscheid: die Farbe. Was es für ein Schmuckstück ist hab ich dann erst im Laufe der Zeit mitbekommen.
Da ich (noch) kein Freak bin sind nicht alle Teile passend oder im top Zustand aber das kann sich ja noch ändern
Gerne nehm ich Verbesserungs- Verschönerungsvorschläge entgegen und vor allem auch Hinweise auf grobe Schnitzer und sicherheitsgefärdende Versäumnisse. Meine Freundin soll nämlich mit dem guten Stück auch mal fahren können.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit einmal danke an das gesamte mtb-news Forum! Es hat mich überhaupt erst dazu motiviert, selber mal an einem Rad rumzuschrauben, das Ergebnis seht ihr hier.


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

erstmal glückwunsch zu dem schmuckstück   
für tipps und hinweise wären aber grössere, bzw. detailfotos notwendig, eine teileliste, oder am besten beides. 
erkennen kann ich ausser dem syncros vorbau   und dem flite   nicht viel.

ein sicherheitstipp vorab: nimm das kabel aus dem vorderrad


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2005)

@laxerone: Schönes Ding! Für den ersten Eigenaufbau sieht das - soweit auf dem eher kleinen Foto erkennbar - echt klasse aus!   
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich muss mich nach einem Blick in dein Fotoalbum korrigieren: Das ist eines der schönsten Zassis, die ich je gesehen habe! Alleine die Avid-Hebel in purple, ein Traum!!!

Ich bin so frei:


----------



## KONI-DU (18. Dezember 2005)

war nie ein Freund von purple Rahmen, aber man muß nur überzeugt werden, das er gut aussehen kann   

Sehr schön, besonders mit der schnellen Bereifung


----------



## korat (18. Dezember 2005)

ich habe purple auch nie verstanden, aber langsam komm ich dahinter.
gleich beim ersten bike so detailkonsequent, da freun wir uns schon auf die nächsten! 
 - und du kennst leute, die sowas verschrotten wollen?


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe purple auch nie verstanden, aber langsam komm ich dahinter.
> gleich beim ersten bike so detailkonsequent, da freun wir uns schon auf die nächsten!
> - und du kennst leute, die sowas verschrotten wollen?



dito ! die naben, die hebel... bombe !   
sollte dein kumpel mal wieder was verschrotten wollen, würde ich mich anbieten das für ihn zu übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Dezember 2005)

@Valen.
Wenn Du noch Reifen der Größe 700D suchst: guck mal unter ebay.com, bycicles gt. Da gibt es neue.


----------



## Revon (18. Dezember 2005)

Und hier noch der passende Sattel zu dem Zaskar in purple:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-San-Marco-...203484441QQcategoryZ81678QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber beeilen!


----------



## cleiende (18. Dezember 2005)

@laxerone

Geil-o-mat!
Mein Zaskar in purple ist exakt dasselbe Baujahr aber da ich es, sofern nicht unterwegs, jeden Tag ins Büro quäle nicht in diesem wunderbaren Showroom-Zustand.

Halt es in Ehren, die Böcke sind selten!


----------



## laxerone (19. Dezember 2005)

wow, vielen dank für den vielen zuspruch. das ermutigt mich ja, glatt etwas auszuholen über die geschichte des bikes.

Als ich es erstanden hab war es recht runtergekommen und hatte nur wenige noch brauchbare teile (vom original sind nur noch die kurbel, die daumies, schaltwerk und umwerfer, sattel und sattelstütze). wie es aber der zufall wollte hatte ich mir ein 1/2 jahr vorher ebenfalls ein gebrauchtes rad gekauft, ein altes carbon kestrell. von dem stammen die schönen avid hebel und die ringle naben incl. bereifung (purple nippel!). das brachte mich auf die idee das ganze rad in purple aufzubauen.
hab mir dann auf ebay alle möglichen teile in purple zugelegt. als meine freundin das ergebnis gesehen hat hat sie sich aber geweigert, damit zu fahren
also strategie geändert und auf silber/purple umgestiegen. muss im nachhinein sagen, dass frauen doch ein bischen mehr von optik verstehen, denn mir gefällt es im jetzigen zustand auch 1000x besser.

was noch kommen soll ist irgendwann ist eine silberne sattelklemme, silberne ringle schnellspanner und vor allem original tri alligns in passender optik. derzeit sind tektros montiert. 
ach so und die naben müssten erneuert werden, da hab ich auch schon ein paar, finde sie aber so schön, dass ich mich bisher nicht getraut hab sie anzufassen.

ha, freu mich schon heute abend meiner freundin eure lobenden worte vorzuführen, das wird alle diskussionen über den zustand unseres wohnzimmers im laufe meiner bastelwut vergessen machen.

frohe weihnachten!


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2005)

laxerone schrieb:
			
		

> ha, freu mich schon heute abend meiner freundin eure lobenden worte vorzuführen, das wird alle diskussionen über den zustand unseres wohnzimmers im laufe meiner bastelwut vergessen machen.
> frohe weihnachten!


 die liebste kann durchaus stolz sein, denn lob muss man sich bei der hier versammelten schar von style-ploizisten sauer verdienen   
ich hoffe die neuen naben sind auch purple, wenn nicht, der radladen meines vertrauen hat noch ein paar pulstar naben in purple - könnte man sich auch gut an dem rad vorstellen. purple nippel sind mir bisher noch nie unter die augen gekommen    ! 
also - wer wird sich denn über ein chaotisches wohnzimmer aufregen, wenn es um so ein projekt geht    (wenn ichs recht überlege, fällt mir da schon mindestens eine person ein   )


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Dezember 2005)

PFFFFFFF..... weiber immer mit ihrem ABSOLUT UNDANKBAREM purpleboikott..... musste auch rückrüsten am cityflitzer meiner werten dame...und xt-daumies such ich auch noch - die alten xtr-naben sind übrigens super-leise mit den schmalen reifen und ne echte alternative zu den ganzen lauten klackerdingern   kannst deiner freundin ja schon mal zeigen wie die tri-allign`s an so nem rahmen aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2005)

wo gerade so trefflich über eloxiertes gesprochen wird.
habe gerade rot eloxierte v-brakes montiert, bin aber noch nicht sicher wie toll ich die teile finde   
lasst mal hören was ihr so dazu meint (bisher waren die guten avid sd7 montiert):


----------



## oldman (19. Dezember 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> wo gerade so trefflich über eloxiertes gesprochen wird.
> habe gerade rot eloxierte v-brakes montiert, bin aber noch nicht sicher wie toll ich die teile finde
> lasst mal hören was ihr so dazu meint (bisher waren die guten avid sd7 montiert):



hmmm, wie die sache aussieht musst du die luft aus den reifen lassen, wann immer du die laufräder ausbaust, oder? das kenn ich von meinen moc brakes und den avid tri align 3.
bremsen die teile? wie sieht's mit dem flexen aus, die habe ja recht lange arme?
konsequenterweise müssten die nokons aber auch rot sein (gleich krieg' ich prügel   )...

im ernst, wie bremsen die dinger denn?
oldman


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, wie die sache aussieht musst du die luft aus den reifen lassen, wann immer du die laufräder ausbaust, oder? das kenn ich von meinen moc brakes und den avid tri align 3.
> bremsen die teile? wie sieht's mit dem flexen aus, die habe ja recht lange arme?
> konsequenterweise müssten die nokons aber auch rot sein (gleich krieg' ich prügel   )...
> 
> ...


also räder ausbauen ist auch mit luft kein problem. der druckpunkt scheint mir im stand etwas schwammiger als bei den avids und wie sie beim fahren bremsen weiss ich noch nicht, da die dinger noch keine stunde montiert sind. vorab ging es mal rein um die optik.


----------



## laxerone (21. Dezember 2005)

@zaskar76: den lila king und die sattelstütze (ringle?) hatte ich auch dran, aber auch das war zu viel lila für sie
sind die tri alligns auch so schwer einzustellen oder ist das nur bei der tektro/billigvariante so? bin fast verzweifelt.

@revon: den sattel hab ich in schwarz aber die bronzenen beschläge wurden moniert

@versus: die neuen naben sind natürlich ebenfalls ringle, purple, und neu. aber ich hab fast das gefühl ich stell sie mir lieber ins regal und erfreu mich ihres anblicks, als sie zu verbauen. originalplan war es, auch die räder selbst aufzubauen aber ich glaub da gehen noch ein paar jahre ins land, bis ich mich da ran traue.
und zu deinen neuen bremsen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit ich das zassi habe absoluter eloxfan bin. meine freundin hat mich aber gelehrt, dass ein bischen kontrast auch gut tut. also würd ich sagen hinten sehr gut, vorne evtl. das gleiche in silber?


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2005)

laxerone schrieb:
			
		

> und zu deinen neuen bremsen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit ich das zassi habe absoluter eloxfan bin. meine freundin hat mich aber gelehrt, dass ein bischen kontrast auch gut tut. also würd ich sagen hinten sehr gut, vorne evtl. das gleiche in silber?


exakt mein gedanke   ! bin heute zum ersten mal damit unterwegs gewesen. die bremsleistung ist okay - bei der schnee-matsch-pampe sind felgenbremsen ohnehin nicht der knaller, aber dafür haben sie ordentlich verzögert.


----------



## Nowoofer (22. Dezember 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/206718/cat/511
Nach einer Ewigkeit kann ich heute voller Stolz mein Baby präsentieren!! Dem 
Rahmen habe ich eine doppelte Schicht Pulver gegönnt (Grau + Decals + Klar) und die Teile natürlich bei Ebay zusammengekauft. Es handelt sich um ein GT Karakoram welches ich mir vor 16 Jahren zur Konfirmation gekauft habe und nun wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlt.

GT Karakoram 
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Ritchey
Gabel: Paioli
Sattelstütze: Shimano XT
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Reifen: Bontrager
Felgen: Araya RM20
Komponenten: Komplett Shimano XT M735

Wie bekomme ich ein grosses Bild hin??


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

sehr lecker das Teil, so ungefähr soll meins (aber Pantera) auch werden, ist gerade beim pulvern (auch mausgrau).
wenn es fertig ist gibt es natürlich Bilder.
Wo sind denn die Decals her??

Gruss Fisch


----------



## oldman (23. Dezember 2005)

sehr nett anzuschauen!
Schön ist's auch mal wieder eine Paioli zu sehen.
Feines Bike!
oldman


----------



## Nowoofer (23. Dezember 2005)

Die Decals habe ich aus den USA, mußt dort mal bei ebay schauen!! ich hab direkt einen angeschrieben der dort welche verkauft. nach ungefähr zwei wochen waren sie dann da.


----------



## odelay (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Freunde der Dreifachen Triangel,
hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema:






[/URL][/IMG]
GT Talera von ???????????
wer kann helfen ?
im 88er Katalog ist es nicht drin - aber viel jünger kann es auch nicht sein
sehr bemerkenswert sind die beiden Abstützungen des überstehenden Sitzrohrs
nach gerade erfolgem ebay-Erwerb ist es wie man sieht gerade in der Umbauphase zum Singlespeeder - also bitte keine Kommentare zu fehlenden Schrauben etc.
Vorbau wird noch getauscht, Sattelstütze auch (hatte gerade keine in 26,2 zur Hand),...
wird wohl als Stadtrad von meiner Freundin genutzt werden

damit nun keiner denkt sie müsste sich nur mit Altmetall rumquälen hier noch ihr aktuelles Geländerädchen:





[/URL][/IMG]
zufällig auch ein GT, vielleicht etwas zu stabil und schwer aber wenigstens passt es ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxxx (2. Januar 2006)

hallo ich habe mal eine frage an alle wo bekommt mann denn noch GT teile ich habe ein GT Trempest gekauft in nem laden den es nicht mehr gibt und brauche unbeding ein teil dafür! und zwar das alu teil hinten am rahmen wo man die schaltung dran schraubt! würde mich über ne e-mail freuen wenn jemand weiss wo ich das herbekommen kann!!!


----------



## Revon (3. Januar 2006)

fuxxx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe mal eine frage an alle wo bekommt mann denn noch GT teile ich habe ein GT Trempest gekauft in nem laden den es nicht mehr gibt und brauche unbeding ein teil dafür! und zwar das alu teil hinten am rahmen wo man die schaltung dran schraubt! würde mich über ne e-mail freuen wenn jemand weiss wo ich das herbekommen kann!!!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=57839


----------



## L-X (4. Januar 2006)

endlich fertig:

damaliger Photoshop:






mein neues Spielzeug:

































  

vG

L-X


----------



## Pharell (5. Januar 2006)

@ L-X
Sehr hübsches Bike, sieht stimmig aus, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Nagut, die Laufräder sowie die Pedalen sind geschmackssache.
Haste gut hinbekommen!!!


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

@L-X
feines Bike  , jetzt aber raus in die Wildnis und mach das Baby dreckig  !
oldman


----------



## KONI-DU (5. Januar 2006)

@L-X
  Hammer


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

bombe !
ich bin wirklich üüüberhaupt kein freund von trispoke-laufrädern, aber an dem rad sieht das richtig geil aus    
konsequentes farbkonzept - wenn ich gezwungen werden würde etwas zu bemängel, dann wäre das die sattelstütze nebst die zugehöriger klemmung. die carbonstütze haut etwas aus dem konzept, vor allem weil sie neben solchen evergreens wie dem chris king qualitativ doch deutlich abfällt !
aber alles in allem ein richtig cooles bike ! 
ich schliesse mich nun oldman an: MACHS DRECKIG ! ! !


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2006)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der Dreifachen Triangel,
> hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema:
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte wegen der Decals von 1989 oder 1990 sein. Rahmennummer ?!
Ich glaube, dieses spezielle Design an der Kreuzung Sattelrohr/Oberrohr wurde für einige Stahlmodelle bei den ganz kleinen Rahmengörßen gewählt. So eins steht hier in der Gegend auch an ´nem Zaun (und rostet vor sich hin)... Ist aber kein Talera.


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> bombe !
> ich bin wirklich üüüberhaupt kein freund von trispoke-laufrädern, aber an dem rad sieht das richtig geil aus
> konsequentes farbkonzept - wenn ich gezwungen werden würde etwas zu bemängel, dann wäre das die sattelstütze nebst die zugehöriger klemmung. die carbonstütze haut etwas aus dem konzept, vor allem weil sie neben solchen evergreens wie dem chris king qualitativ doch deutlich abfällt !
> aber alles in allem ein richtig cooles bike !
> ich schliesse mich nun oldman an: MACHS DRECKIG ! ! !



Die Carbon-Stütze hat echt ne top-Quali. Passt auch vervorragend zu den Carbon-Kurbeln und -Boostern, also gerade so noch im Konzept...Leicht ist sie auch noch.

insgesamt wiegt die fette Kuh trotz Maguras und der schweren Spins nur 11 Kilo...  

Und: Als HONDA-Fan kam nur eine Farbe in Frage:
Das weiß vom Honda Integra Type-R (Championship white)  






vG

L-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

ich habe dieselbe (nur mit anderem dekor - uno statt guizzo - von mega-bikes, oder?) stütze auch am rennrad. 
d.h. ich HATTE, denn nach einem halben jahr hat sich die verklebung zwischen alu-kopf und carbonrohr gelöst und der kopf hat sich im rohr gedreht  
wirkt sich echt top auf den runden tritt und die fahrstabilität aus 
habe jetzt eine thomson verbaut, die ich recht günstig bekommen habe - sehr schickes teil...


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

na dann weiss ich bescheid, danke für den hinweis.
Hat nicht zufällig einer ne KORE ELITE-Stütze in 27,2 abzugeben...  

cya

L-X


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

moin,

besser is eine Syncros in silber, 27.2mm mit 350mm Länge.
Liegt hier in Topzustand herum...
oldman

edith:
*DUMPFALARM: vergiss es, du willst ja was in schwarz, hab heute wieder Knödel auf den Augen!*


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> besser is eine Syncros in silber, 27.2mm mit 350mm Länge.
> Liegt hier in Topzustand herum...
> ...


ich hätte das was im tausch gegen eine schwarze syncros in 30,9mm anzubiete   (ich weiss, dass es die nie gab...)


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

syncros mag ich nicht...


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

L-X schrieb:
			
		

> syncros mag ich nicht...


tststs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

L-X schrieb:
			
		

> syncros mag ich nicht...




das erinnert mich jetzt an Badesalz:"Worschtsopp ma isch net..."

 
oldman
hessischerKonsulinPrag


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

welche Alternativen gibt es noch?


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

bei dem anderen komischen kore-zeugs wohl nicht so viel - wenn`s nur um optik geht sind die thomson sachen auch sehr schön verarbeitet und mit schöner schwarzer oberfläche.... vom schwarzton wie der king in etwa ist auch die ringle moby deuce die sehr viel bei ebay und hibike zu ramschpreisen rausgehauen werden(ach, diese komische verjüngung die oft beim beispielfoto der ringle oben am kopf ist, gibt`s imho nur bei den dickeren stützen oben am kopf aber nicht bei der 27,2 mm-weiss es aber nicht genau bei welchem durchmesser das anfängt)...


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

L-X schrieb:
			
		

> welche Alternativen gibt es noch?




jetzt mal im Ernst: bei derart "freischwebenden" Sattelstützen landet man doch zwangsläufig (früher oder später) bei Thomson.
Die brechen nicht, die zerkratzen nicht und sehen halbwegs vernünftig aus. Sind halt keine "kultigen Raritäten", eher sowas wie'n Strichachter Benz - etwas teuer, aber halten ewig.
Eine Menge mir persönlich bekannter Thomson haben einige Rahmen überlebt.  

Ich hab an meinem Duratec Fully auch am Anfang eine LP Composite drangehabt, war schick. Hat aber leider nicht gehalten, immer gerutscht, egal wieviel Druck auf der Klemme war.
Jetzt liegt die LP in'ner Kiste und die Thomson macht seit 18 Monaten keinen Mucks.

Das wäre meine Alternative.
so long
oldman


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

wie ist die USE Alien Carbon?
Eine Carbon-Stütze würde ich der Alternative aus Alu vorziehen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-WCS-Carb...207081218QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-CARBOX-CARBO...209711032QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 

vG

L-X


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

auf jeden fall ist die use auch sehr schön, aber nach meiner bescheidenen meinung solltest du an dem rahmen mindestens die stütze und die kurbel aus carbon noch einmal überdenken...


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn`s nur um optik geht sind die thomson sachen auch sehr schön verarbeitet und mit schöner schwarzer oberfläche.... vom schwarzton wie der king in etwa ist auch die ringle moby deuce die sehr viel bei ebay und hibike zu ramschpreisen rausgehauen werden(ach, diese komische verjüngung die oft beim beispielfoto der ringle oben am kopf ist, gibt`s imho nur bei den dickeren stützen oben am kopf aber nicht bei der 27,2 mm-weiss es aber nicht genau bei welchem durchmesser das anfängt)...


meine rede - ich hätte da nur noch die use alien ergänzend zu erwähnen.
eine thomson habe ich in meinem aktuellen rennrad-projekt in 31,6mm verbaut - handwerklich wirklich super und wiegt deutlich unter 200gramm, allerdings in rennrad-länge.
die use alien habe ich in 26,8mm im avalanche - sieht sehr schick aus, die verstellung macht zwar optisch mords was her, ist aber in der bedienung nicht so der knaller (aber wie oft verstellt man schon die neigung).
die ringle moby habe ich vor kurzem ins gt fully gesteckt - in 31,6mm mit der vorgenannten verjüngung (ein radkumpel von mir ist dreher und fräser und war hin und weg von der moby - er hat eine tune und will jetzt tauschen...)

alle drei stützen halten mich gut aus und nehmen sich in der verarbeitung nicht wirklich viel. grösster unterschied, die use ist leicht gekröpft, was für mich beim hardtail wichtig war.


----------



## L-X (5. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall ist die use auch sehr schön, aber nach meiner bescheidenen meinung solltest du an dem rahmen mindestens die stütze und die kurbel aus carbon noch einmal überdenken...



mein Fliegengewicht von 76 Kilo wird die Stütze schon nicht zum Einsturz bringen...
bin Carbon-Fan.

Mein Wagen hat ne Carbon-Haube...


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

@versus
hat die deuce eigendlich immernoch diese beschissene zahnrasterung?


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall ist die use auch sehr schön, aber nach meiner bescheidenen meinung solltest du an dem rahmen mindestens die stütze und die kurbel aus carbon noch einmal überdenken...


du sprichst mir aus dem herzen. (mit dem  alien-vorschlag war ich wohl zu langsam). 
ich finde carbon auch spannend, aber halt eher an neueren modellen, bzw. rennrädern. an dem klassiker macht sich meiner meinung nach eine der eben genannten stützen am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> @versus
> hat die deuce eigendlich immernoch diese beschissene zahnrasterung?


yep ! stufenlos verstellbar ist anders...

@L-X aber auf der motorhaube sitzt du doch eher selten - oder zumindest nicht im freien fall bergab


----------



## Talib (6. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ich wage es mit einem Hobel mich der Kritik zu stellen, sind ja auch viel zu wenig Bilder hier drin.





un? Wat sacht ihr?


----------



## Talib (6. Januar 2006)

So und weil's soooo schön ist gleich noch die Stadtmöhre hinterher, man hat ja sonst nix zum tun!





jetzt seid ihr dran...


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2006)

Talib schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich wage es mit einem Hobel mich der Kritik zu stellen, sind ja auch viel zu wenig Bilder hier drin.
> 
> ...


dann will ich mal: 
die maguras hauen (wie immer in der race line version) ein wenig ins auge - vor allem zusammen mit den skin-farbenen reifen ! 
lange, gerade vorbauten mit dh-lenker finde ich sowohl optisch, als auch funktional schwierig - wie hast du denn den gekröpften lenker durch den vorbau bekommen ?
die deore kurbeln sind halt wie ein vw passat: funktionieren super, halten ewig, aber so richtig geil sind sie eben nicht...

damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen: grundsätzlich ein rad, das ich sehr gerne in meinen fuhrpark aufnehmen würde


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2006)

Talib schrieb:
			
		

> So und weil's soooo schön ist gleich noch die Stadtmöhre hinterher, man hat ja sonst nix zum tun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lediglich ein reifen-tipp: schwalbe speed-cruiser !
habe ich auf meiner stadtflitze (biria titanal ´92) und finde ich einen der schönsten slicks, bzw. strassenreifen in 26"


----------



## Talib (6. Januar 2006)

Moin Versus,

hast recht mit den Maguras und den Tioga Amber, aber ich liebe diese kleine Perversion leider. Der Syncros is gar nich soo lang (glaub so 100mm). Alles in alles bin ich zufrieden. Dein Titanal ist sicher schön leicht (hälts denn noch .-))


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2006)

Talib schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Versus,
> 
> hast recht mit den Maguras und den Tioga Amber, aber ich liebe diese kleine Perversion leider. Der Syncros is gar nich soo lang (glaub so 100mm). Alles in alles bin ich zufrieden. Dein Titanal ist sicher schön leicht (hälts denn noch .-))


ja hält alles, bisher noch keine probleme, allerdings wird es wirklich nur in der stadt, bzw. auf der strasse bewegt. bei hartem geländeeinsatz hätte ich so leise zweifel. das gewicht liegt mit weitestgehend einfachen komponenten bei ca. 11,5 kg - d.h. der rahmen ist verhältnismässig leicht.
hast du erfahrungen dem titanal ?


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Januar 2006)

titANAL   
ich find`s immer wieder witzig


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2006)

tststs... kinderhand ist leicht gefüllt, was ?  

es heisst natürlich TITAN-AL !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. Januar 2006)

Hier mal eins von meinen Lieblingen - Ist ein Tequesta - Farbe war original pink smoke aber leider Zustand 4-5 , nicht zu retten - habs dann von einem Autolackierer weiß lackieren lassen ( hab lang mit mir gehadert find das Ergebnis aber super )


----------



## joines (18. Januar 2006)

Hab mein GT mal etwas (  ) umgestaltet. 
Hab um den klassischen Rahmen ein paar zeitgenössische Parts angebaut, wie zb die XT-Daumies, um den Flair zu erhalten, und die sicherheitsrelevanten Teile wie Lenker oder etwa Sattelstütze durch neue ersetzt. Das Bike wird schließlich gefahren, und da möchte ich mir keine Sorgen machen um meine Gesundheit machen 
Das Bike ist noch nicht komplett, zumindest wenn es nach meinen Vorstellungen geht, aber vorzeigbar






EDIT: Das Bild ist überbelichtet, hab daher noch ein Bild in der Galerie... das leider unterbelichtet ist  irgendwie hab ichs heut nicht drauf!
Aber es kommt im Frühjahr nochmal ein besseres Bild in freier Wildbahn


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2006)

tschuldigung, aber ich finde es gibt nix schlimmeres als als gefakete zaskars... erinnert mich immer an lästige rolex-verkäufer am strand, und das hat selbst der günstigste gt-alurahmen nicht nötig...
nur meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2006)

doppelpost entfernt...


----------



## joines (18. Januar 2006)

nix zu entschuldigen, ich geh mit dem Schriftzug auch nicht hausieren wie im Profil unter Bikes zu lesen ist, genauso wie ich das Bike letztes Mal vorgestellt hab. Wenn ich auf das Bike angesprochen werde weise ich auch darauf hin, dass es "nur" ein Avalanche ist, da hab ich kein Problem mit!
Der '92er Decalsatz gefällt mir halt extrem gut, das ist alles. Kannst du mir '92 Avalanche Decals besorgen? Kaum zu bewerkstelligen, zudem wäre das noch größerer Unfug, da das Avalanche damals Stahl war.
Jedem seine Meinung, mir gefällts jedenfalls. Und freilich könnte ich mir nen gebrauchten Zaskar kaufen, wo wäre da nur der Unterschied für mich? Der gerade Oberrohr Abschluss und 5mm kürzere Kettenstreben... toll. 
Bei meinem Rahmen weiß ich zumindest dass er super in Schuss ist und immer gepflegt wurde, da er schon immer in Familienbesitz ist.


----------



## kingmoe (19. Januar 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eins von meinen Lieblingen - Ist ein Tequesta - Farbe war original pink smoke aber leider Zustand 4-5 , nicht zu retten - habs dann von einem Autolackierer weiß lackieren lassen ( hab lang mit mir gehadert find das Ergebnis aber super )



Sehr schön geworden, geil  

Das ist aber nicht zufällig mein altes??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Januar 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eins von meinen Lieblingen - Ist ein Tequesta - Farbe war original pink smoke aber leider Zustand 4-5 , nicht zu retten - habs dann von einem Autolackierer weiß lackieren lassen ( hab lang mit mir gehadert find das Ergebnis aber super )


schönes teil ! und konsequenter aufbau  

@joines: ich gehöre zwar eindeutig nicht zum club der allesmussoriginalsein freaks, aber den zaskar bapper (fahre auch ein avalanche) finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd. erinnert mich so ein wenig an früher, wo fast jeder golf 1 auf dem lande ein gti war - auch wenn er noch so genagelt hat  
aber sonst ein gelungenes "anwender"-bike


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Januar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön geworden, geil
> 
> Das ist aber nicht zufällig mein altes??!


Ne is nicht dein altes - hab das gute Stück als Komplettbike mit ziemlichen Teilemischmasch ( nach und nach downgradet ) über die Bucht bekommen - 20 Euro und 30km Fahrt waren noch nie so gut angelegt . War auch bestimmt nicht geklaut , sondern einfach vom Vorbesitzer als Alltagsbike runtergenudelt .
Richtig geil find ich ja den weissen Flite , die durchsichtigen GT Griffe und die Stogies auch wenn die natürlich das Budget ganz schön belastet haben und auch meinem Breezer gut gestanden hätten , aber einmal drangeschraubt hab ich´s  nicht mehr über´s Herz gebracht sie dem armen Ding wieder weg zu nehmen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Januar 2006)

Das ist mein Zassi.


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2006)

cooles rad ! 
ist das jahrgang 05 / 06 ? 
ist das die original ausstattung ? 
wenn 2mal ja, dann besteht noch etwas hoffnung für die marke gt...
was für ne bomber ist das ?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Januar 2006)

Hoffnung? Legenden sterben nie! 

Das ist der 05er Teamrahmen mit kompletter XT Ausstattung bis auf die Hayes Nine.

keine originalausstattung, aber das original GT Zaskar Team von 05 hatte auch kpl. xt und halt nahmhaftere anbauteile als XLC (xlc ist die haibikeheimmarke)

Das ist eine mx pro race.

ps: im album gibts noch 2 bilder zusätzlich


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte auch mal wieder. (siehe 2. Post in diesem Thema)

Nicht weil sich irgend etwas am Rad großartig verändert hat (es hat sich nach und nach aber doch ziemlich viel verändert) sondern weil ich die Fotos sehr schön finde und es die letzte komplette Saison für mein 97er STS sein wird. 






Foto von gestern, damit ihr seht das ich auch damit fahre. 











Diese beiden Fotos sind heute Nachmittag aufgenommen wurden, vorallem das letzte gefällt mir sehr gut.

Cu Danni


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2006)

ich denke das bike gut behütet im ruhestand zu wissen ist aber auch wesentlich angenehmer als hinterher ein zerbröselter rahmen(es werden ja leider,leider doch immer mehr mit dem schicksal)


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2006)

hast du denn schon adäquaten ersatz ?


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch mal wieder. (siehe 2. Post in diesem Thema)
> 
> Nicht weil sich irgend etwas am Rad großartig verändert hat (es hat sich nach und nach aber doch ziemlich viel verändert) sondern weil ich die Fotos sehr schön finde *und es die letzte komplette Saison für mein 97er STS sein wird. *
> 
> ...




ooops,

ist der Rahmen den gerade dabei zu brechen??? Was wird denn der Nachfolger sein?
Fragen über Fragen....
oldman
etwasbesorgt


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2006)

Ersatz hab ich noch keinen. 

Nen kleinen Riss hab ich an der Muffe unten (da wo alle reißen) und die Lager am Hinterbau sind alle ausgeschlagen. 

Nächstes Jahr wird es 10 Jahre alt und kommt an die Wand. 
Solange es noch ganz ist werd ich es sicher irgendwann mal wieder instand setzen (Hinterbaulager) und nur zu Showzwecken nutzen.  

Bis dahin suche ich nach Ersatz fürs STS. 
Natürlich sollte es wieder ein Fully werden und selbstverständlich wieder ein GT. 

Ich dachte da an sowas. http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-DRIVE5-RAHM...211506277QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Klar nicht in Größe S (bin 183cm). 

Mein nächstes Rad sollte auch eigentlich in Richtung Long Travel gehen. 

Was kommt da bei GT in Frage? 
Hab mich mit den neueren Rahmen noch nie beschäftigt. 

Ideal wären 150/150mm und unter 13Kg. 

Gibt es sowas????????

 P.S. Was wiegt denn sowas? Kennt sich damit jemand aus? 







Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKÃ¶nig schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffnung? Legenden sterben nie!
> 
> Das ist der 05er Teamrahmen mit kompletter XT Ausstattung bis auf die Hayes Nine.
> 
> ...



1199â¬ bei www.transalp24.de
 
Der Herr Reising wird uns wahrscheinlich eine Flut von 05er Team-Zassi`s bescheren 
Ist ein super Angebot, hÃ¤tte ich nicht schon eins wÃ¼rde ich auch zuschlagen.
Der Komplettaufbau von GT des 05er Teamrahmen hatte aber komplett XTR und `ne Fox F80 und Ritchey WCS.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. Januar 2006)

ja, es ist vom friedhelm und ich finde es ist ein top angebot was er da macht, ich hatte mich im herbst schon in deins verliebt, jetzt hab ich auch eins


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Was wiegt denn sowas? Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
> 
> Cu Danni



ALU     
was denn mit sowas...?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2410546&postcount=18
oder auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2403293&postcount=16


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2006)

Nen Carbonrahmen wäre natürlich wieder toll, aber da bekommt man doch wieder nur altes Gelumpe. Alte Technik und ausgeleierte Lager, darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr. 

Am schönsten wäre doch wenn GT einen neuen Carbonrahmen bringen würde, da würd ich auch ne Menge Geld locker machen. 
Aber ich glaube damit sollten wir nicht rechnen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gtid-xc20.69268.htm

das wiegt 12,5 kg, von dem Test sollte man sich auch nicht abschrecken lassen, die lumpen machen GT schlecht wo sie nur können da kein Geld fliesst. (Mein Zaskar soll auf Grund der starken Sattelüberhöhung ein Tourenrad sein ^^)


----------



## KONI-DU (24. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKÃ¶nig schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gtid-xc20.69268.htm
> 
> das wiegt 12,5 kg, von dem Test sollte man sich auch nicht abschrecken lassen, die lumpen machen GT schlecht wo sie nur kÃ¶nnen da kein Geld fliesst. (Mein Zaskar soll auf Grund der starken SattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung ein Tourenrad sein ^^)



 aber der Preis ! 2599,-â¬ ist verdammt viel  






wie wÃ¤rs denn damit. 
Will ein i-drive 7 mal live sehen. Auf Fotos siehts es entlich mal wieder schick aus. Ausstattung und Preis sind auch ordentlich.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Januar 2006)

Die Testgewichte sind ja auch ein wenig wie die Wettervorhersage. 

Das glaub ich erst wenn ich´s an meine Waage hänge. 

Ein komplettes Rad wollt ich sowieso nicht, die meisten Teile die da verbaut sind gefallen mir nicht. 

Das I-Drive 7 (auf dem Bild das Ruckus 2.0) wird auf jedenfall zu schwer. 
Es sollte wie gesagt nicht mehr als 13Kg wiegen (fahrfertig) weil das hat mein STS in 20" jetzt auch (12,960kg) 

Cu Danni


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

naja, auf alle fälle kann man sich ungefähr daran richten, ich weiss nicht ob auf die GT hp mittlerweile aussagefreudiger ist.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. Januar 2006)

schau mal danni, bei jehlebikes gibts jetzt auch ein GT Fully in schönem blau:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/detail.php...6ec40ac4&id=621&marke=30&anker=ID-XC 1.0 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2006)

Nicht schlecht. 

Aber ein reines CC und mit 2000â¬ nicht billig. 

Da eher evtl. das. 
http://www.jehlebikes.de/detail.php...40ac4&id=622&marke=30&anker=i-drive5 3.0 2005

Dann alle Teile abgebaut und nur den Rahmen verwenden. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT_Frodo (28. Januar 2006)

Hi!
Habe mal ne Frage, und passt ja auch hierher:
Ist das ein Zaskar?  :

http://www.hansrey.com/photogallery/HR015.jpg


----------



## joines (28. Januar 2006)

jepp isses! Der gute Hans fuhr damals nur Zaskars(und ab und an mal ein LTS). Jetzt fährt er mehr die GT Freerider glaub ich oder?

ein sehr geiles Bild das du da gefischt hast


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2006)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> jepp isses! Der gute Hans fuhr damals nur Zaskars(und ab und an mal ein LTS). Jetzt fährt er mehr die GT Freerider glaub ich oder?
> 
> ein sehr geiles Bild das du da gefischt hast


damals - und noch mehr damals wie wir dank kingmoe wissen auch richochet 
aber hiess der fred nicht zeigt her eure... ? kaufberatung kann man doch auch im auktionswarnugsfred machen...


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Januar 2006)

edit: müsste doch ein zaskar le in 14,5" von 1997 sein...


----------



## GT_Frodo (28. Januar 2006)

aber ich findes es wirklich bemerkenswert, dass er GT (und umgekehrt) immer noch die Treue hält! Echt gut.
Das sind ja jetzt schon...naja, jedenfalls unheimlich lange.
In ner Reportage ist er auch letztes Jahr mit 2005er idrive 5 ganz üble sachen gefahren. allerdings mit ner Fox36.  
Aber der würde halt auch mit nem alten Damenrad die meisten Highend-Krieger hier im Forum abziehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (28. Januar 2006)

> damals - und noch mehr damals wie wir dank kingmoe wissen auch richochet
> aber hiess der fred nicht zeigt her eure... ? kaufberatung kann man doch auch im auktionswarnugsfred machen...



Ricochet war aber nicht lange der Name des 20" Trial Bikes. Zumindest weiß ich ab 95 sicher dass es auf "Team Trials" umgetauft und umkonzeptioniert wurde. 
Das Teil war lange mein großer Traum, nur leider mit über 2000,- DM unerschwinglich.
Das Ricochet war dann ein Hardtail CC Bike der Einsteigerklasse mit STX Ausstattung.


----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2006)

ich rede vom 88er katalog...? 
gabs damals überhaupt schon team trials...? bzw bis 95?
hans fuhr dann doch lange, lange  zeit zaskar und hat nicht unbedeutend zum Mythos beigetragen...

und @ zaskar: wer is edith ?


----------



## joines (29. Januar 2006)

> Zumindest weiß ich *ab* 95 sicher dass es auf "Team Trials" umgetauft ....



.


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Januar 2006)

N abend!

Hier n sehr geiles DHi vom guten Kumpel :






Und hier mein aktuelles Projekt,frisch nach der Politurkur!







Ps: Weißt jemand welche Sattelstütze (Durchmesser) das STS DS hat?
>Hab mitm Messchieber irgendwas um die 31mm messen können,so mehr oder weniger  

                                                                    Gruss Rafael


----------



## oldman (31. Januar 2006)

@speedyr


*FETT*
 

Achja, die Sattelklemme ist auch sehr nett, is'ne Hope?

oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Januar 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> N abend!
> 
> Hier n sehr geiles DHi vom guten Kumpel :
> 
> ...



was sind das für travel chips,und wo bekomme ich die her?
DAS STS IST UND BLEIBT EINE SCHÖNHEITleider werden es immer weniger.deswegen sollte man sie auch vorm aussterben bewahren.


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Januar 2006)

@Oldman: Die Klemme is ne Hope.Hab mir gleich dazu das Headset in passender Farbe gehollt und so... 

@Davidbelieze: Die Travelchips gibts bei http://www.betd.co.uk 
Leider nicht ganz billig,dafür 1a Material und passgenau  

                                                                                                                                                                                               Gruss Rafael


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Januar 2006)

So sieht meins jetzt aus.
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## GTdanni (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Nachbar. 

Leider ist mein Zaskar Streetfighter noch immer nicht fertig aber durch dein Bild wird es sicher etwas beschleunigt. 

Nun mal ne andere Frage, wir wollen nächste Woche von Merseburg aus in Richtung Auensee fahren, gibts da deinerseits ne Empfehlung? 

Cu Danni


----------



## LH_DJ (1. Februar 2006)

Seit es den Saalepark gibt war ich nicht mehr in der Ecke. So kann ich dir leider keine rechte Hilfe sein. Aber die Auenwälder lassen sich zur Zeit sehr gut fahren. Viel Spaß.....
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (10. Februar 2006)

projekt nr. zwei, damit ich mich nicht schämen muss, wenn ich mit meiner freundin radfahren geh.











sehr konservativer aufbau, kommt noch ne mag21 dazu.

resultat kommt dann, wenn die katze das nächste mal aus dem haus ist und ich unser wohnzimmer wieder umgestalten kann


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2006)

arrrrghhh... was für ein geiler rahmen ! ! ! der sieht ja aus wie neu.
auch haben ! 
ich könnte mirallerdings vorstellen, dass er in guten händen ist - bei dem zettel musste ich doch in mich hinein kichern. hätte von meiner liebsten sein können ;-)


----------



## mrwulf (10. Februar 2006)

Hier mal mein Strassen, Wiesen, Biergarten, Rennradler Ärger Zaskar. 
Seit 96 in meinem Besitz und das wird es auch immer bleiben. 
Mit der Zeit und dem lieben Geld werde ich es wieder in den original Zustand von damals bringen (da fehlt noch das 950er XTR Schaltwerk und XTR V-Brakes, dann isses wieder so wie damals).

Doch nun lass ich Bilder sprechen:

































Hier in Berlin herrscht sowieso eine Art GT Mythos  , anders ist dieses Schild in der Berliner U-Bahn nicht zu erklären 






Grüße...


----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2006)

Geiles Rad. 

Aber wenn du nur 2fach fährst würde hinten ein kurzes Schaltwerk besser aussehen. 

(Oder ist das 3fach? Ich hab so eine Kurbel noch nie gesehen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2006)

könnte so ein microadapter sein für kleinere kettenblätter an der kurbel - sehr schönes rad, aber wenn du echt noch sachen tauschen willst, mach auch den hinged-vorbau ab, zum geraden lenker geht der mal gar nich...
aber sonst find ich den cityflitzer echt schick


----------



## Kint (10. Februar 2006)

@ laxerone : 
JA. JAAAAH ! Genau mein Rahmen. ROTELOXAL RULES !!!!  
Leider in 20 sehr schwer zu bekommen. ("I don't ship international - period."  )

@ Mrwulf - ja ich mag solche aufbauten. Bei denen man noch sieht dass es sich um ein mOuntainbike handelt und nicht um ein ANDIEWANDNAGELKUNSTWERK.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2006)

[email protected] Mrwulf - ja ich mag solche aufbauten. Bei denen man noch sieht dass es sich um ein mOuntainbike handelt und nicht um ein ANDIEWANDNAGELKUNSTWERK.  schrieb:


> Wenn man in Lübeck wohnt, hat man vielleicht andere Vorstellungen, wie ein Mountain-Bike aussieht!
> jopo


----------



## mrwulf (11. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Rad.
> 
> Aber wenn du nur 2fach fährst würde hinten ein kurzes Schaltwerk besser aussehen.
> 
> ...



Tach Danni,

ja es handelt sich um eine Adapterplatte, womit ich ein 20er Blatt montiert habe. 
Das stammt noch aus einer Zeit wo die Standard MTB Übersetzung 28er Kasette und 46/36/26 Kettenblätter waren. 
Damit ich entspannt lange Anstiege in den Alpen fahren konnte und ich mir nicht eine der neuen Compact Kurbeln kaufen musste, kam halt die Adapterplatte und n 20er ran.
Das grosse KB habe ich auf ein 48er gewechselt um mit den Rennradlern mithalten zu können, die Reifen sind auch ein Tribut für besseres Abrollverhalten auf Asphalt.
Das Schaltwerk werde ich dann auch mal wechseln wenn mir ein billiges XTR  950er über den Weg läuft.

Grüße...


----------



## gremlino (11. Februar 2006)

@laxerone:


> sehr konservativer aufbau, kommt noch ne mag21 dazu.



Wenn ich das recht sehe, hast du auf den Pics hinten in der Ecke noch eine Manitou EFC stehen    Die würde ich persönlich der Mag vorziehen, passt besser zu dem Rahmen, weil die EFC dicker ist....und ja auch das rote Eloxal da wieder vorkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (12. Februar 2006)

ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt. ich werd die option auch auf jeden fall ausprobieren.


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man in Lübeck wohnt, hat man vielleicht andere Vorstellungen, wie ein Mountain-Bike aussieht!
> jopo



es wird dich vielleicht überaschen aber ich habe nicht zeit meines lebens im norden gewohnt. 
Und mit MTB lookalike aufbauten meinte ich schlicht und ergreifend, dass wenn du an das teil andere Reifen montierst es ohne Einschränkung im gelände tauglich ist. Mir gings darum mal einen sinnvollen  fahrbaren zustand zu würdigen der nicht allein darauf vertraut den rahmen mit den passendem Eloxal auszustatten. - ohne diese vorgehensweise herabwürdigen zu wollen!

edit - den boxxxer eintrag habe ich wegen unqualifiziertheit weggenommen.


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> mach auch den hinged-vorbau ab, zum geraden lenker geht der mal gar nich...


findichnich, habichauch, dranlassen ! gutes bike, nur RICHTIGE slicks fände ich besser.
beste grüsse an henner   !


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> habichauch


jedem das was er verdient


----------



## kingmoe (13. Februar 2006)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nun lass ich Bilder sprechen:



..und wenn dir die Kurbel mal nicht mehr gefällt: Es gibt offensichtlich gerade Bedarf - was für ein Preis!

http://cgi.ebay.de/RACEFACE-Kurbel-...17222118QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> ..und wenn dir die Kurbel mal nicht mehr gefällt: Es gibt offensichtlich gerade Bedarf - was für ein Preis!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RACEFACE-Kurbel-...17222118QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




bin auch bei der kurbel über einen freund (carlosdeluca) bis 216 euro mitgegangen da ich bei der arbeit war. bin aber leider kein grossverdiener und musste die segel streichen    .
das teil war für mein zaskar gedacht  .
hätte nicht geglaubt das die kurbel so teuer wird,da der verkäufer race face zusammen geschrieben hat,und ich hoffte das die auktion nich so leicht zu finden sein würde. 


wer von euch hat sie mir weggeschnappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (13. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> findichnich, habichauch, dranlassen ! gutes bike, nur RICHTIGE slicks fände ich besser.
> beste grüsse an henner   !



Naja, Slicks sind ja für die Strasse echt geil, ich muss aber mit meinem Zaskar auch noch durch den Wald auf dem Weg in meinen Lieblingsbiergarten...

Bei 200,- könnte ich ja echt fast schwach werden und die Kurbel demontieren...ich habe seinerzeit (1995) für die Kurbel glaube ich 249,-DM bezahlt. Würde die schon gegen eine schwarze Race Face LP mit ein wenig Spielgeld dazu eintauschen...

Naja, jetzt würde ich aber schon gerne wieder mal nette Zaskars sehen (oder mein damaligen Traum STS).

Grüße...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Februar 2006)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Slicks sind ja fÃ¼r die Strasse echt geil, ich muss aber mit meinem Zaskar auch noch durch den Wald auf dem Weg in meinen Lieblingsbiergarten...
> 
> Bei 200,-â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich ja echt fast schwach werden und die Kurbel demontieren...ich habe seinerzeit (1995) fÃ¼r die Kurbel glaube ich 249,-DM bezahlt. WÃ¼rde die schon gegen eine schwarze Race Face LP mit ein wenig Spielgeld dazu eintauschen...
> 
> ...


hÃ¤tte ne silberne  mit schwarzem stern anzubieten (gleiche wie an meinem sts)  .


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2006)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Slicks sind ja für die Strasse echt geil, ich muss aber mit meinem Zaskar auch noch durch den Wald auf dem Weg in meinen Lieblingsbiergarten...


da haste wohl recht !


			
				mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Würde die schon gegen eine schwarze Race Face LP mit ein wenig Spielgeld dazu eintauschen...


wie wärs damit ? an mein avalanche würde die traumhaft passen...
foto ist noch so dolle, da gerade eben mit dem handy gemacht
original blätter in top zustand


----------



## DHRacer (13. Februar 2006)

Tanzt ein wenig aus der Reihe, aber hier mein neuer und lang erwarteter Freerider von der Stange


----------



## -lupo- (14. Februar 2006)

Nice!

Bin auf den ersten Fahrbericht gespannt! Hätte ich meinen Ruckus-Rahmen nicht so günstig bekommen, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich eins der neuen geholt!

p.s. ist das ein "Brooklyn Machine Works" Aufkleber an der Ladentür rechts im Bild?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. Februar 2006)

schick schick dhracer.

von der stange, ja. aber dafür selten


----------



## KONI-DU (14. Februar 2006)

finde, das das seit langem mal wieder ein "optisch" geiler Freerider von GT ist   

Sind die Modelle schon in Deutschland erhältlich  
Was wiegt das Rad  
Wie ist denn die Verarbeitung ????

......geiles Teil


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. Februar 2006)

http://www.cyclery.de/

ich glaube das hat er da gekauft


----------



## DHRacer (14. Februar 2006)

@-lupo-:
Hoffe doch sehr, dass es sich Ruckus-ähnlich fahren wird. Hat zwar auf dem Papier mehr Federweg, fühlt sich aber auf der Straße noch nicht danach an. Bin auf den ersten Gelände-Ritt gespannt.
Ja das rechts ist ein BMW-Aufkleber ... sei froh, dass du die restlichen nicht siehst. Da würde man ins Schwärmen kommen!  

@Kaschmirkönig:
Traurig, dass man ein Komplettrad einer Firma wie GT fährt und hier in Deutschland trotzdem ziemlich der einzige damit ist. Die meisten Leute wissen GT einfach nicht zu schätzen!

@KONI-DU:
Ist gestern angekommen! Sollte schon im Dezember lieferbar sein, aber bei GT dauert es echt prinzipiell länger. Weiß nicht, was da immer falsch läuft?  
Das Gewicht werde ich nachher noch nachreichen.


----------



## gremlino (14. Februar 2006)

> Das Gewicht werde ich nachher noch nachreichen.



das würde mich auch mal interessieren. ABER: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist da so eine bekloppte Plastikscheibe hinter den Ritzeln.........Weg damit, das ist Gewicht     Mal im Ernst, nur aumarkträder haben sowas......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (14. Februar 2006)

@DhRacer: Das FR Idrive is n geiles Gerät!!!Wenn ich wieder bei dir bin,muss ich das Teil unbedingt mal Probefahren!

Ps:Hab mir auch n neues GT gegönnt...wird diesmal ne Spasskiste werden.Und so wies aussieht eher fertig aufgebaut als meine Grossbaustelle "STS"  

                                                          Gruss Rafa


----------



## DHRacer (14. Februar 2006)

Also das Gewicht liegt bei etwa 18,2 kg. Entsprechend der Messmethode (einmal ohne und einmal mit Rad auf die Waage stellen) werden allerdings einige Messungenauigkeiten mit einhergehen!  
Ohne Plasikscheibe hinter der Kassette könnte man das Gewicht auch sicher noch auf 18,19 kg bekommen!


----------



## KONI-DU (15. Februar 2006)

Boa   ca. 18kg
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das das so ein Panzer ist


----------



## DHRacer (15. Februar 2006)

Ja, ich war auch ein wenig erstaunt über das Resultat.
Ist mir beim Anheben und besonders beim Fahren nicht so aufgefallen. Und was sind schon Gewichtsangaben...


----------



## Cuba59 (15. Februar 2006)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> Und freilich könnte ich mir nen gebrauchten Zaskar kaufen, wo wäre da nur der Unterschied für mich? Der gerade Oberrohr Abschluss und 5mm kürzere Kettenstreben... toll.



ich meine die avalanches kamen zwar aus taiwan, aber die schweissnahtquali ist viel besser als bei den sogenannten "made in usa" zassis.
ich hab gerade noch ein zassi NOS aus 93 bekommen und hab das mit meinem avalanche 94er verglichen. was mir auch auffaellt ist die qualitaet der ballburnishing oberflaeche. das avalanche schneidet fuer mich einfach besser und schoener ab.


----------



## gremlino (15. Februar 2006)

> Also das Gewicht liegt bei etwa 18,2 kg



das ist wirklich heftig.....uffff.


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich wollte euch mein Zassi im fast fertigen Zustand zeigen. Ich will nur noch die Bremsleitungen etwas kürzen (habe es beim ersten mal etwas zu gut gemeint und sie sind doch etwas zu lang geblieben)

















Gruß...


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2006)

coole karre ! was wiegt man denn so ?
ein paar kleinere kritikpunkte meinerseits: 
der tacho baut ein bisschen klobig auf - dachte erst es wäre eine klingel ;-)
die flaschenhalter sind aus meiner sicht grauslig und die kombi von langem vorbau mit gekröpftem lenker (mag bei cc eh nur gerade lenker) finde ich sowohl optisch, als auch funktional schwierig. 
nicht falsch verstehen - du hast da ein klasse rad !


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo versus!

Was meinst du mit was wiegt man? Das Radel wiegt so etwa 12,5 kg, der Fahrer ca. 65kg. Das Rad ist etwas schwer, das liegt hauptsächlich an der gabel 1760g, dem Rahmen mit ca.1900g und den Mavic 321 Felgen (die ich allerdings absichtlich wg. meines ruppigen Fahrstils genommen habe). Das mit den Flaschenhaltern ist ein Problem, weil die Halterungen sehr eng aneinander liegen und nur die Kombi aus beiden passt. Wenn Flaschen drin sind (und das ist ja fast immer so) sieht man das ja nicht. Der Tacho ist deswegen so hoch, weil ich ihn mittig über dem Vorbau montiert habe, die Schelle aber am Lenker sitzt. Rechts vom Vorbau könnte ich die Halterung herunterfahren. Und zum Lenker und Vorbau: ja, das ist Geschmackssache, ich liebe diesen Lenker, da ich durch Die Breite super Kontrolle habe und durch die Form eine gute Armhaltung. Aber den langen Vorbau habe ich, weil ich gerne etwas gestreckter sitze. Habe noch einen geraden Lenker, aber ich mag diesen einfach mehr.

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit was wiegt man?


na das systemgewicht ist doch entscheidend und mit 65 kg liegst du da in jedem fall immer gut im rennen  
ist das echt wahr, dass du keine zwei "normalen" flaschenhalter mit flaschen montieren kannst ??? das darf doch nicht wahr sein ! welche  rahmengrösse ist das denn ? sieht nicht besonders klein aus.


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Februar 2006)

Also, das Problem ist, dass sich bei dem Halter am Sitzrohr die runden Halterungen auf halber Höhe des Flaschenhaltes im Weg sind, bei dem Anderen am Unterrohr sich die nach unten gehenden Spitzen im Weg sind. Werde im Sommer nochmal die Flaschenhalter ausprobieren, die mit Klemmen von rechts und links arbeiten, habe aber bisher noch nicht den richtigen gefunden.
Der Rahmen ist ein 54er, ich bin aber auch 1,87m groß, ist also nötig. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem Teil dieses Jahr an den dt. Hochschulmeisterschaften antreten kann und der ein oder andere Marathon ist auch geplant.

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (21. Februar 2006)

So, der alte Moe schraubt ja am liebsten an alten GTs. Aber irgendwann sollte nun auch mal etwas Neueres und sogar gefedertes den Fuhrpark ergänzen. Nichts Edles, aber praktisch und auf jeden Fall GT, auf jeden Fall i-drive. Komplettbike im anderen Thread gefunden, bei Jehle bestellt und nun ist es hier:

Ups, der Karton ist aber groß...





Was´n da drin?





Ah, ein Fahrrad!





"Papa, Speichenspannung und Reifendruck sind OK, aber die Avid-Discs sollten evtl. gegen hydraulische gewechselt werden..."





Eine Testrunde konnte ich noch nicht drehen, da mein rechtes Knie zurzeit außer Gefecht gesetzt ist. Schei$$e. Wie ich das Bike noch umbaue steht nicht genau fest. Schaltwerk und Shifter müssen SRAM X9 weichen, das ist klar. Aber sonst regiert hier das Wort "eigentlich"...

- Eigentlich wollte ich direkt die Avid-Discs (BB5) gegen Hayes hfx9 tauschen, aber sie fühlen sich mit den serienäßigen Jag-WireZügen echt gut an und vorne ist immerhin eine 185er Scheibe verbastelt. Allerdings kann ich sie ja nicht mehr so gut verkaufen, wenn ich sie Probe gefahren bin...

- Eigentlich sollte die Gabel auch raus und dafür eine MX Comp ETA rein. Aber ich bin ja kein Harcore-Rider (alter Sack  ) und verstellbarer Federweg (100-130mm) ist schon praktisch...

- Eigentlich sollte die Kurbel raus (Truvativ Firex) - aber das kann ich auch noch machen, falls ich sie schrotte. Und das wird bei meiner ruhigen Fahrweise eher länger dauern...

Naja, stay tuned, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Dauert aber noch etwas.  

Ach ja, der Rahmen sieht geil aus und die Schweißraupen sind top. Ich hätte das gar nicht erwartet, zumal das 3.0 ja das Billig-5er ist. Der Lack scheint gut, das kann man aber ja erst nach ein paar Schotter-/Split-Pisten besser beurteilen. Die Farbe ist - im Gegensatz zum Web-Foto - richtig schön dunkles Anthrazit, fast schwarz matt. Gefällt mir. Wären die Dekore nicht unter Lack, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, ein komplett Dekorloses "böses" Bike zu basteln...

Ach ja, will jemand meinen LTS-Frame - muss aber mind. 1,85m (eher 1,90m) groß sein, ist XL


----------



## GTdanni (21. Februar 2006)

Gratuliere 

Hab auch schon überlegt, bei dem Preis kann man ja nix falsch machen. 

Aber ich bin erst Ende des Jahres mit Bikekauf dran (Mist) 

Wieg es bitte mal. 

Cu Danni


----------



## TobiasAlt (21. Februar 2006)

was haste denn dafür hinblättern müssen?


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2006)

Ich tippe mal 899.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasAlt (21. Februar 2006)

so günstig?


----------



## cleiende (21. Februar 2006)

@kingmoe

Das kann man schon fast "altersweise" nennen. Willkommen im Club!
Nimm meinen Hinweis mit den Ersatzteilen ernst, wer Ausfallende, Flexbone und zwei komplette Schwingenlager (mit Verschraubung und Buchsen) jetzt kauft schaut in 10 Jahren nicht doof aus der Wäsche.
Bin gerade am rumstöbern wegen Ersatzlager für Schwingenlager. Interesse? PM pls


----------



## korat (21. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> will jemand meinen LTS-Frame - muss aber mind. 1,85m (eher 1,90m) groß sein, ist XL



 ich finde mich langsam damit ab, wohl doch endgültig ausgewachsen zu sein. also ich will ihn nicht.  

übrigens machen uns neue bikes genausowenig jünger, wie wir unsere jugend durch alte bikes zurückgewinnen können...

es hat was, ich kanns nicht leugnen. viel spaß damit


----------



## Held.v.E (21. Februar 2006)

so wirds langsam mal wieder zeit euch ein bisschen Dirtjump/Street einblick zu verschaffen. 
Den dreck muss ich nicht entschuldigen ich fahr damit in die arbeit über Feldwege und auserdem is es eh ein Dirtbike.










kurze erörterung der parz:
Marzocchi Dirtjumper 2 2006
Single Track mit Nope / Deore nabe
Magura Julie 2005 mit 180 / 160mm
Sonst alles recht original.

Sagt mal, meint ihr ich könnt den Rahmen zu GT schicken und die lackieren mir den in dem GT-Style mit dem Blau Grau gelb?


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich das Bike noch umbaue steht nicht genau fest. Schaltwerk und Shifter müssen SRAM X9 weichen, das ist klar. Aber sonst regiert hier das Wort "eigentlich"...


eigentlich solltest du ganz schnell 5 plastikteile entfernen (2 am vr, 2 am hr und 1 an der hr nabe)  
und vielleicht vor der testrunde die wegfahrsperre demontieren  


			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, will jemand meinen LTS-Frame - muss aber mind. 1,85m (eher 1,90m) groß sein, ist XL


nein, ich bin die letzte woche nicht mehr gewachsen


----------



## oldman (21. Februar 2006)

@moe
na dann willkommen im seniorenklub.... ist aber recht angenehm, so eine vollfederung.
auf jeden fall wird's der rücken danken.
so long
oldman


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Februar 2006)

schick schick moe. Es kaufen sich jetzt zum Glück wirklich einige neue GTs, vielleicht gehts wieder aufwärts. 

Ich glaube kaum das die das machen Held, lass den Rahmen doch beim Autolackierer lackieren?


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2006)

@Tobias: Das war der Auslöser:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2430198&postcount=1587

Für alle, die mit dem Gedanken spielen: Bald sind sie weg, täglich wurde jetzt der Bestand unter dem Link aktualisiert! Je nach Größe könnte es jetzt schon knapp werden. Die Abwicklung von Jehle war übrigens absolut vorbildlich. Ich habe mich erst nochmal telefonisch beraten lassen, der Mensch an der Strippe hatte richtig Ahnung und hat auch noch mal für mich einige Sachen direkt vermessen. Man merkt, das Jehle ein großer Shop ist, der AUCH versendet und nicht ein reiner Versandhandel. Dann gesagt "Gib her, ich will das" und kurz darauf flatterte die Rechnung ins Haus. Bezahlt und nicht mal eine Woche später war es hier. Der Spediteur hatte vorher noch angerufen, wann denn jemand zuhause ist, also alles echt gut organisiert. Mein Bike ist übrigens XL, soll eher als "Tourer mit Reserven" als als Hopser eingesetzt werden.

@cleiende: Wenn du die besagten Teile findest, gib ruhig mal Laut, was der Spaß kostet  

@versus: Der Plasitkschrott ist schon ab. Daraus kann man sicher ein schönes Mobile für Moe Jr. basteln


----------



## -lupo- (22. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad, Moe!


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2006)

jau glückwunsch... ob man mal vorbeikommen könnte um sichs anzusehn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (22. Februar 2006)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, meint ihr ich könnt den Rahmen zu GT schicken und die lackieren mir den in dem GT-Style mit dem Blau Grau gelb?



Geiles Teil!Hab genau den gleichen Rahmen gerade im Aufbau!Musste leider schon feststellen,dass die eloxierung sehr empfindlich ist (is halt keine Harteloxierung).

Falls du den Rahmen pulvern lassen willst,kann ich dir nur http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de empfehlen.Pulvern ua für Cube,Steppenwolf,Fusion und co.Sonderwünsche sind kein Problem.

                                                           Gruss Rafael


----------



## Held.v.E (23. Februar 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Teil!Hab genau den gleichen Rahmen gerade im Aufbau!Musste leider schon feststellen,dass die eloxierung sehr empfindlich ist (is halt keine Harteloxierung).



Ich weiß net sicher aber der is glaub ich nur gepulvert. also bei mir hebts bis jetz trotzdem.



			
				SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du den Rahmen pulvern lassen willst,kann ich dir nur http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de empfehlen.Pulvern ua für Cube,Steppenwolf,Fusion und co.Sonderwünsche sind kein Problem.
> 
> Gruss Rafael



Cool ich werd mal kucken ob die das so lacken.


----------



## GT-luke (26. Februar 2006)

so hier noch mal mein avalanche


----------



## -lupo- (26. Februar 2006)

So, hier das Ruckus: Schaltung ist bestellt, Vorbau und Lenker sind noch auf dem i-Drive drauf.















@GT-Luke: Schick! War es original mit Syncros-Parts?


----------



## ReeN! (26. Februar 2006)

Hey Ho, auch bei mir hat sich da was getan, uafgrund der tatsache, dass ich jetz ein Fully besitze. Leider nich GT, weil aus Abi Geldbeutel nich zu bezahlen.
Hat das Hardtail, jetz einen neuen, genauer definierten einsatzzweck bekommen ;P
MAn erinnert sich an die Allround Zeiten:





Und ist offen für neues:









Wiegt so etwas unter 14kg, und fährt sich Super!


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2006)

@lupo und ReeN:
was ich an unserem "zeigt her..."-thema so grossartig finde ist, dass ich zwar eigentlich weder für FR / DH, noch für SSP besonders viel übrig habe, aber wenn ich dann solche bikes (und solche die es noch werden wollen) sehe überkommt mich doch immer wieder das grosse verlangen mir auch mal sowas zusammenzubasteln !
das chucker ist als singlespeeder einfach cooler purismus und bei der ruckus-baustelle stellen sich mir bei den fotos schon die haare auf den unterarmen   
gerne mehr davon


----------



## ReeN! (27. Februar 2006)

.danke


----------



## Held.v.E (27. Februar 2006)

ja bei dem Ruckus kommts mir auch. Mach bitte den Umwerfer da weg. Das teil sieht mehr nach freerider aus, als CC oder ähnliches. Und an nen Freerider sollte lieber ne Kettenführung hin.


@Reen: 24"? Sieht geil aus. hast das mal lackiert oder so? ich mein Bilder zu kenne da war der lack in Metallic.


----------



## ReeN! (28. Februar 2006)

ne, 26" weil ich die da hatte, und weil eh alle andern schon 24" fahren ;P
der Lack is orschinaal, und leider schon völlig zerramscht, der is aber auch mistig, den kann man schon mitm fingernagel runterkratzen......(fast)
wollt den ja lacken, aber mit der Gabel und so passt das farblich so gut zueinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (1. März 2006)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> ja bei dem Ruckus kommts mir auch. Mach bitte den Umwerfer da weg. Das teil sieht mehr nach freerider aus, als CC oder ähnliches. Und an nen Freerider sollte lieber ne Kettenführung hin.



Umwerfer bleibt, sonst ists kein Freerider mehr in meinen Augen. An einer 3fach Kettenführung bastle ich noch grad, wird sowas in Richtung einer MRP Long Range Patrol.

@Versus: Danke...!


----------



## odelay (5. März 2006)

hier noch mal für die GT-Jünger:
Talera von wahrscheinlich 1990, gestripped und als Stadtrad für die Liebste wieder aufgebaut:


----------



## GTdanni (6. März 2006)

Mir fehlen die Worte, das ist einfach nur Geil. 

(ne schwarze Stütze fehlt noch) 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (6. März 2006)

richtich - das ist schon ziemlich dick... gratulation auch wenn für mich das lenkverhalten dank 200er vorbau ziemlich fies aussssieht.  
cool das die nabenreiniger mal wieder zu ehren kommen !


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. März 2006)

Super Teil!
Gratuliere


----------



## odelay (7. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn für mich das lenkverhalten dank 200er vorbau ziemlich fies aussssieht.



ist doch nur ein 150er , nee durch den Lenker ist die reale Griffweite kürzer als mit einem 100er Vorbau: direkt von der Seite sieht man es:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (7. März 2006)

Zwei neue Baustellen:
ein Zaskar von 1992 und ein Zaskar LE von 1993. Beim LE ist das Schaltauge gebrochen    - ich werde wohl das große E mal im Auge behalten müssen.


----------



## Kint (7. März 2006)

93 er auge ? zwei bolzen ? hab ich... sach mal an was es dir wert ist...(nicht billig da selten)


----------



## SuperEva (7. März 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei neue Baustellen:
> ein Zaskar von 1992 und ein Zaskar LE von 1993. Beim LE ist das Schaltauge gebrochen    - ich werde wohl das große E mal im Auge behalten müssen.



Kanns de hier kaufen, die haben auch noch andere Ersatzteile für GT's.
https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=100


----------



## Michél Zi (7. März 2006)

mein GT Karakoram



ich möchte die gelegenheit gleich mal nutzen um eine fragen los zu werden, bezüglich der rot markierten stelle...
..und zwar ist an dieser mir der rahmen gebrochen und nun  wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand weiss woher ich dieses drauf gepresste teil noch her bekommen oder was ich da sonst machen könnt um es wieder zu fahren.
für mich kämme nur schweißen in frage !oder?


----------



## Held.v.E (11. März 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Umwerfer bleibt, sonst ists kein Freerider mehr in meinen Augen. An einer 3fach Kettenführung bastle ich noch grad, wird sowas in Richtung einer MRP Long Range Patrol.



mach halt nur 2-fach. dann hast den stress net mit Kefü. sag mal die gabel was isn das eigentlich?


----------



## versus (14. März 2006)

das sind zwar nicht meine räder, aber das wird vielleicht demnächst ein laden, in dem ich mich öfter mal azfhalten werde. beim spaziergang durch das züricher (zürcher) schneechaos vom vorletzten sonntag entdeckt.
v.a. das goldene street-ruckus hat meine nase immer näher an die scheibe gezogen...


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> das sind zwar nicht meine räder, aber das wird vielleicht demnächst ein laden, in dem ich mich öfter mal azfhalten werde. beim spaziergang durch das züricher (zürcher) schneechaos vom vorletzten sonntag entdeckt.
> v.a. das goldene street-ruckus hat meine nase immer näher an die scheibe gezogen...



GEILE FARBEN!!!  



Dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## -lupo- (14. März 2006)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> mach halt nur 2-fach. dann hast den stress net mit Kefü. sag mal die gabel was isn das eigentlich?




Ich fahr mal rum, und kucke wie's geht  Dann entscheide ich.

Gabel? '01er Marzocchi Monster T mit 175mm Federweg, ~850ml Öl (kein Witz!!), gemessene 4,1 kg Lebendgewicht. Dagegen ist selbst ein Leopard II machtlos! 

@Versus: Das CrMo-Ruckus ist echt ein Hingucker!


----------



## Held.v.E (15. März 2006)

@ Lupo: brauchst vllt ne Junior T von 2004, aber erst 2005 gekauft mit 170mm und 3,2kg?

ich hab die übrig


----------



## -lupo- (16. März 2006)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo: brauchst vllt ne Junior T von 2004, aber erst 2005 gekauft mit 170mm und 3,2kg?
> 
> ich hab die übrig



Danke für das Angebot, werde kucken wie es weitergeht. Liebäugele mit einer 66 VF2 ETA (gibt's nur in Italien) denn Doppelbrücke fand ich am hardtail ein wenig eine Bremse, vielleicht mag ich es am Ruckus auch nicht besonders?

Habe endlich die fehleden Teile, werde in ein "paar" Stunden mit den Aufbau beginnen. Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch gleich Bilder vom Ruckus posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Held.v.E (16. März 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das Angebot, werde kucken wie es weitergeht. Liebäugele mit einer 66 VF2 ETA (gibt's nur in Italien) denn Doppelbrücke fand ich am hardtail ein wenig eine Bremse, vielleicht mag ich es am Ruckus auch nicht besonders?
> 
> Habe endlich die fehleden Teile, werde in ein "paar" Stunden mit den Aufbau beginnen. Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch gleich Bilder vom Ruckus posten.



kannst ja die Standrohre bis zur unteren Brücke rausziehen. dann hast auch ne Singlecrown.


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2006)

So, das neue Bike ist endlich fertig - jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden, damit es endlich mal getestet werden kann. Hätte mich heute mit dem alten Zassi auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mehrmals fast auf die Fre$$e gelegt, so macht das keinen Spaß   

Ich habe dann doch Einiges modifiziert, soll ja auch direkt vernünftig sein  

Geändert wurden:
- Mechanische Avid-Discs runter, Hayes HFX Nine (vo. + hi. 203mm) drauf
- Manitou Splice raus, Marzocchi MX Comp ETA rein
- Shimano Klickies ab, Klickies mit großer Plattform ran
- LX-Schaltwerk weg, altes XTR (natürlich kein Rapid rise!) dran
- GT-Lock-On-Griffe runter (weil auch rot) und schwarze Lock-On drauf

Wenn die Deore-Rapidos mal hinüber sind, gibt es XTR oder (schwarze) XT, so lange sehe ich da keinen Grund, die zu tauschen. Die SRAM X.9 habe ich doch im Karton gelassen, da sie mir zu silber war (jaja, ich Spinner...)

Weil mal jemand angefragt hat: Gekostet hat das Bike inkl. Versand 930,- Taler. Mit Neuanschaffungen und Verkauf der (bisher verhökerten) Teile bin ich jetzt bei 1313,- Euro - und die Avid-Discs und die Griffe habe ich behalten, da wäre also noch etwas rauszuholen. Ich denke, dass ist ein sehr fairer Preis für ein neues GT-Fully, dass so eigentlich kaum noch Teile hat, die ich unbedingt tauschen wollte. Sicher, leichter geht es immer - aber ich bin mit fast 100kg (fahrfertig) auch kein MTB-Floh. Leider kann ich das Bike momentan nicht wiegen, aber 15kg werden es sicher sein.
Kritik und Anregungen sind wie immer willkommen, haut rein  






Größeres Bild: http://static.flickr.com/51/113350295_08a0ecfa5e_o.jpg





Größeres Bild: http://static.flickr.com/50/113350294_13a679fd5c_o.jpg


----------



## GTdanni (16. März 2006)

Kein schlechtes Teil. 

Ich hab auch lange überlegt bei Jehle zu zuschlagen. Ich hab aber grad noch 2 andere Räder (sogar beides GT) im Aufbau und da warte ich lieber noch bis Ende des Jahres. 

Aber meinst du echt das es 15Kg sind? 
Ich wollte mit dem Rad unter 13kg kommen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Held.v.E (16. März 2006)

die 13kilo sind schon möglich.
V-Brakes nach möglichkeit ansonsten kleine scheiben. 2-Fach kettenblatt anstatt 3. TubelessLRS. Leichte schaltungskomponenten...

je nach aufbau halt


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meinst du echt das es 15Kg sind?
> Ich wollte mit dem Rad unter 13kg kommen.
> 
> Cu Danni



Wenn meine 15kg ungefähr stimmen (Zuwiege-Methode mit digitaler Personenwaage, aber ich traue der nicht so...), dann sind auch ca. 13kg kein Problem: Leichtere Kurbel, Luftgabel (ich wollte  ja unbedingt noch die 2005er Zocchi, da MIT Stahlfeder, ab 2006 nur noch Luft), kleinere Scheiben, ganz andere Disc-Bremse oder wie vom Held geschrieben V-Brakes, der WTB-LR-Satz mit den Tioga-Schlappen ist sicher nicht besonders leicht... Da geht noch was. Die Pedale wiegen schon 550g, der Sattel ist wohl auch übergewichtig (angenehm gepolstert, ob er bleiben darf entscheidet der Hintern), ein Flite Ti spart bestimmt über 100g usw... Ich würde mich freuen, irgendwann noch so ein Bike hier zu sehen


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2006)

Kann mir irgendwer sagen, wo ich ein Decal-Set für ein 89er-Stahl-Avalanche herbekomme? :-(


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir irgendwer sagen, wo ich ein Decal-Set für ein 89er-Stahl-Avalanche herbekomme? :-(



Ohne dir wehtun zu wollen: Gar nicht.
Einzige Chance: Abfotografieren, am PC nachbauen (lassen) und im Copy-/Druck-Shop Repros anfertigen lassen. Frag mal Tomasius, wieviel Arbeit das ist...


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne dir wehtun zu wollen: Gar nicht.
> Einzige Chance: Abfotografieren, am PC nachbauen (lassen) und im Copy-/Druck-Shop Repros anfertigen lassen. Frag mal Tomasius, wieviel Arbeit das ist...


----------



## versus (16. März 2006)

Held.v.E schrieb:
			
		

> die 13kilo sind schon möglich.
> V-Brakes nach möglichkeit ansonsten kleine scheiben. 2-Fach kettenblatt anstatt 3. TubelessLRS. Leichte schaltungskomponenten...
> 
> je nach aufbau halt


wie sparst du mit tubeless gewicht ?
die frage ist ernst gemeínt, denn ich überlege meine tubeless räder am xcr wieder gegen normale zu tauschen, denn der lrs (mavic crossroc - 1800gramm) mit michelins wildgrippern (je 750 gramm) ist doch ein ganz schöner klops. viel leichtere (ernsthaft fahrbare) reifen gibts meines wissens nicht und mit den hügi/mavic 517/conti explorer rädern komme ich locker 600gramm unter dieses gewicht.
ich weiss, das gehört ins leichtbauforum... 

@moe - super siehts aus, einzige anmerkung (v.a. seit ich an fast alle räder nokons gebastelt habe): kann man die zugverlegung noch optimieren ? sieht ein wenig ausladend aus...
sonst ein feines rad und mal ehrlich: ein vollgefedertes mit dick(er)en reifen und disc kann ja auch etwas mehr wiegen, v.a. wenn es nicht das einzige rad ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> (v.a. seit ich an fast alle räder nokons gebastelt habe


war da nicht auch mal was im gespräch letztes jahr bei`m treffen das da wer die leute von nokon kennt?
cleiende???


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2006)

@zaskar76
Sitzen zwar noch in HG aber kein Kontakt mehr.


----------



## zaskar76 (16. März 2006)

schade, würde die auch gerne öfter verbauen aber bei den preisen die für nokons aufgerufen werden richtet der igel in der tasche die stacheln ganz schön weit auf...


----------



## jedinightmare (17. März 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, welches Modell das ist?


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen, welches Modell das ist?



Wenn meine Augen mich nicht täuschen, ist das ein Borrego, sollte auf dem OR stehen. Müsste von 1993 sein (wegen der Aufkleber/Schriftzüge).

Bild aus Katalog 1993 anbei, Kataloge findest du auch hier:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. März 2006)

echt schick moe dein fully 

du solltest ihm vielleicht noch einen neuen Sattel gönnen, der originale wirkt optisch irgendwie klobig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> war da nicht auch mal was im gespräch letztes jahr bei`m treffen das da wer die leute von nokon kennt?
> cleiende???


ich habe einem triathletiker-freund einen ganzen sack voll seeehr günstig abgaunern können. dessen mechaniker sagte original: "bring mir nie wieder dieses zeug an!"  
das waren die brems- und schaltungssets für die shimano sti unter dem lenkerband verlegung - das scheint wegen der engen biegeradien wirklich nicht richtig zu funktionieren.
bei mir allerdings läuft es ganz hervorragend


----------



## versus (17. März 2006)

@moe: gerade habe ich mir das grosse foto angesehen und da fiel mir die sattelstütze ins auge. da würde ICH noch was tun - 1. ist es das einzige schwarz glänzende teil (wenn das auf dem foto nicht täuscht) und 2. sieht die echt n´bischen billig aus.
@jedinightmare: das ist aber ein schickes rahmenset - schon deins ?


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2006)

Richtig, Schaltzug für hinten kann bei Gelegenheit kürzer und die Stütze ist eine GT-gelabelte Kalloy (GT-Logo hinten drauf). Eigentlich ist sie aber "in echt" ganz schön gearbeitet, die Oberfläche glänzt nicht ganz so, wie auf dem Blitz-Bild. Sie ist den alten Syncros sehr ähnlich, mit  diesen Riefen vom abdrehen. Da ich eh Set-Back brauche, bleibt sie erstmal, kann aber irgendwann durchaus getauscht werden.


----------



## -lupo- (17. März 2006)

Schicke neue Bikes hier!

Moe, die Farbe liebe ich, ist die gleiche wie bei meinem Ruckus  

Mein "Ding": Quasi fertig, habe keine Leitung im Keller gefunden, die lang genug war um die hintere Bremse anbauen zu können.











So sieht's aus wenn ich ein Fahrrad zusammenbaue: Es werden zuerst 2 andere unschuldige Bikes auseinandergeschlachtet


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2006)

Geiles Bike Lupo!

Mal was ganz anderes, hier schauen ja die meisten rein und evtl. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen: Ist "stsfreak" von ebay hier auch unterwegs?! Würde ungerne mit einem "Forums-Kollegen" ums Trial-Bike in der Bucht feilschen  
Fair geht ja bekanntlich vor   und so dringend wäre es auch nicht. Aber nice to have 

Edit: Schon gefunden.


----------



## korat (17. März 2006)

na, ob nicht jetzt eher noch ein paar mehr mitfeilschen (neenee ich nich)



			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, irgendwann noch so ein Bike hier zu sehen



ich auch, ich beurteile diese entwicklung durchaus positiv. ich selbst bin ja hoffnungsloser classiker, auch noch neongeil, das sind die allerschlimmsten, unheilbar, aber wir müssen ja vor allem auch an unsere jüngeren leser denken. und wenn die hier immer nur lesen, gt bringts nicht mehr, gt ist am ende, früher war alles besser etc, wohin soll das führen.
ein schönes stück, das xtr paßt sich elegant ein, die plastikscheibe würde ich vielleicht noch wegmachen.
bin ja nun gespannt auf den ersten fahrbericht 

das ruckus find ich übrigens auch klasse! (also besteht für mich doch noch hoffnung...)


----------



## jedinightmare (18. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @moe: gerade habe ich mir das grosse foto angesehen und da fiel mir die sattelstütze ins auge. da würde ICH noch was tun - 1. ist es das einzige schwarz glänzende teil (wenn das auf dem foto nicht täuscht) und 2. sieht die echt n´bischen billig aus.
> @jedinightmare: das ist aber ein schickes rahmenset - schon deins ?



Nein, noch nicht, bin aber am bieten - hat die ideale Größe für meine Frau. Und es ist schwarz (ist´n Hauptkriterium bei ihr..  )


----------



## Lousa (18. März 2006)

Sehr sehr feine Bikes hier zu sehen!

Ihr leistet echt prima Arbeit und die Bikes lassen mich blass aussehen 

Einen Vorschlag will ich aber ablassen^^

Nachdem der Thread hier derzeit 68 SEiten hat, ist eine zeitliche Meisterleistung, alles durchzusehen.

Wäre es nicht sinvoll, für "Hauptrubriken" (z. B. Zassis, Ruckus, Avanlache, Backwoods etc.) einzelne "zeigt Eure Zassis", "zeigt Eure Avalanches" etc. Threads anzulegen?


----------



## Held.v.E (18. März 2006)

wozu denn? sieht dann dem thread sehr sehr ähnlich, da fast ausschließlich eben solche Bikes gepostet werden.


----------



## jedinightmare (19. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll.../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=7225545087&fvi=1

HÖÖLLLEEEE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll.../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=7225545087&fvi=1
> 
> HÖÖLLLEEEE!!!



Ab zum "Auktionswarnungs" oder "was ganz rares"-Thread" - oder willst Du Dir diesen Nicht-GT-Rahmen selber ersteigern?


----------



## Kint (19. März 2006)

richtig, es gibt da ne nette und erheiternde diskussion im classic forum über diesen rahmen... mehrgewicht bezeichnet ungefähr ein kilo übrigens. (und das in den kleinen Größen) im übrigen erkennbar an der platte statt des stabes im Hinterbau...


----------



## hardflipper (19. März 2006)

Bevor es ausgeschlachtet wird, noch ein par Bilder


----------



## -lupo- (19. März 2006)

Wieso schlachten, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kingmoe (20. März 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schlachten, wenn ich fragen darf?


Zu klein?!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. März 2006)

er hat schon ein: Liteville 301 ist bestellt

vermute ich aber einfach mal


----------



## Ketterechts (20. März 2006)

Hab´s einfach nicht mehr abwarten können und heute mal probe gerollt . Bitte kein Kommentar zu der Befestigung der Magura-Leitung - ich bestell mir demnächst ein paar richtige Befestigungen , aber solang müssen die Kabelbinder reichen .
Morgen wird erst mal ne richtige Probefahrt gemacht  , aber der Synros erscheint mir etwas zu lang - naja erst mal testen.
Die Manitou ist natürlich mehr Zierde als ernsthafte Federgabel , aber optisch ein Hochgenuss - finde ich .
Der Sattel muss noch einem Flite weichen , aber ansonsten werd ich es erst mal so belassen 
93er Zaskar türkis eloxiert  
Manitou M ?
Synros Vorbau
GT Lenker
Sattelstütze KORE Lite Post 2 
White Industies Kurbeln mit AC Kurbelschrauben   
Magura Raceline
Grip Shift 800 X-Ray
XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
Xt Laufräder mit Mavic S237


----------



## -lupo- (20. März 2006)

Jo, wahrscheinlich... ist aber schade denn es sieht einfach nur gut aus.

@Ketterechts: Deins sieht auch top aus! Bei gelb und blau fällt mir sowieso das rationelle Denken sehr schwer


----------



## versus (20. März 2006)

hardflipper schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es ausgeschlachtet wird, noch ein par Bilder


da würde ich aber auch gerne wissen warum ?
rahmenbruch ? ? ?

@ketterechts: geile (habe gelesen, dass dieses wort nur von Ü-30  benutzt wird - aktuelle entsprechung ist "porno"  ) karre thumbs up  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:
			
		

> Die Manitou ist natürlich mehr Zierde als ernsthafte Federgabel , aber optisch ein Hochgenuss - finde ich .



bewegt sich da überhaupt noch was oder sieht das nur so aus als hätten sich die elastomere verabschiedet? hatte nicolai nich mal so`n teil für sein shot überabeitet?


----------



## oldman (20. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> bewegt sich da überhaupt noch was oder sieht das nur so aus als hätten sich die elastomere verabschiedet? hatte nicolai nich mal so`n teil für sein shot überabeitet?



ja, hatte ich. in der gabel steckte aber ein eglund dämpfer kit drinne und funkelnagelneue elastomere. d.h. die gabel war sozusagen im neuzustand.

nach 500km hatte ich das unkontrollierte geschaukel satt. die manitou ist in der bucht gelandet und am slingshot klebt jetzt eine switchblade. allerdings habe ich angst vor dieser gabel, nicht dass mir der classicschaiss wegbricht...

achja, da wir schon beim slingshot sind - es ist mittlerweile zum singlespeeder mutiert.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. März 2006)

Das mit der Gabel ist in der Tat nicht optimal . Sie federt schon noch aber halt net allzu arg . Ich suche noch nach einem neuen Innenleben , hab das Ganze aber ziemlich aus den Augen verloren , da ich mehr mit meinem Breezer Projekt beschäftigt bin . Jetzt bereue ich natürlich diesen Müssiggang , aber vorerst wird es auch so gehn . Schau ma mal wie  es sich fährt .


Gruss Benjamin


----------



## korat (20. März 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> angst vor dieser gabel, nicht dass mir der classicschaiss wegbricht...



jetzt gehn wir zwar ot, aber das slingshot sieht mit der gabel saugei... ähm sauporno aus! überhaupt das ganze setup, aber was sprach eigentlich gegen die originalgabel?


----------



## hardflipper (20. März 2006)

Zu klein!? Naja, ich musste schon den üblen cnc hardcore Vorbau in 20 Grad montieren um irgendwie angenehm auf dem Bike sitzen zu können. Die Sitzrohrlänge ist eigentlich okay. Der Radstand ist für ein 54er Sitzrohr mit 1070mm schon sau kurz.

Aber keine Angst, es wird nur vorübergehend Organspender für mein LV 301 sein. Wenn ich dann wieder ein par Kröten zusammen habe, wird es wieder komplettiert


----------



## IDXC10,1KG (20. März 2006)

Hallo Leute
Hoffentlich auch bald mit fotos meiner bikes

aber erstmal ne Frage 

Es wäre nett wenn sich irgendjmd bei mir zwecks einen Luftdämpfers für das 96er LTS melden könnte ( Interesse vor allem an nicht RISSE )

ebenso interesse an GT Katalogen, Porspekten ab 95 ( original oder gescannt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDXC10,1KG (20. März 2006)

ebenso bin ich auf der Suche nach



 BILDER GT LTS 5 97, ( stahl, Elastomer!!!!)


WICHTIG


Danke euch

[email protected]


----------



## oldman (20. März 2006)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt gehn wir zwar ot, aber das slingshot sieht mit der gabel saugei... ähm sauporno aus! überhaupt das ganze setup, aber was sprach eigentlich gegen die originalgabel?



offtopic antwort
jaaaa, ganz einfach: ich komme mit geschraubten steuersätzen nicht klar, mag die dinger nicht. des wegen habe ich den ck eingebaut und dann war die gabel natürlich zu kurz...
die originale war natürlich wunderschön, weil gerade. irgendwann reisse ich die switchblade raus und stecke eine gerade raleigh rein. aber das hat zeit
so, offtopic modus aus


----------



## IDXC10,1KG (21. März 2006)

So nun also die Bilder







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

das zassi mit hans rey autogramm, absolut geil


----------



## versus (21. März 2006)

beeindruckende sammlung ! ! ! 
und nochmal: toll, dass man immer mehr richtig gute AKTUELLE MODELLE im forum sieht !
zur kritik:
wenn das alles deine räder sind verstehe ich den recht ähnlich ausgerichteten aufbau (beide cc) der idxcs nicht so ganz. ist das rote das mit 10,1 kilo ??? hast du das im studio fotografiert?
beim idrive fand ich die kombi deore-kurbeln und crossmaxx an einem rad interessant ;-)
am zaskar finde ich den flaschenhalter schwierig (geschmackssache!!!).
von wann ist das autogramm ?
sonst keine klagen, ausser vielleicht dem garagentor, bzw. der sockelfarbe, aber das wäre mal wieder off topic...


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2006)

Tachchen,  
habe das Bike günstig bei ebay geschossen.
Aber welches Model ist es?
Rahmennummer ist H2HO 7825
Leider bin ich woll zu Blöd hier ein Bild hochzuladen! Es ist aber das blaue Gt in meinen Fotos.


----------



## IDXC10,1KG (21. März 2006)

Hi

Danke für die Blumen...

Also wie ja allen bekannt ist, ID *XC*

Also beide CC orientiert, das eine nur kompromissloser und deshalb zum Training weniger geeignet....

Das Idrive, naja, ,irgendwann geht eben mal das Geld aus, deshalb darf man das mit der Kurbel auch...;-)))

Das ZAssi,  ja Flaschenhalter, ,ok Geschmackssache,  Autogramm war 2003 in Ischgl bei einer GT Präsi.

Und das 2.0 wurde im Studio fotografiert, macht einfach viel mehr her.....

Das wars auch schon, Sobald STS und LTS fertig sind gibts weitere Bilder....


Wäre schön wenn mir bei meinen weiter oben genannten Anliegen jmd helfen könnte Dank EUCH


----------



## jedinightmare (21. März 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hatte ich. in der gabel steckte aber ein eglund dämpfer kit drinne und funkelnagelneue elastomere. d.h. die gabel war sozusagen im neuzustand.
> 
> nach 500km hatte ich das unkontrollierte geschaukel satt. die manitou ist in der bucht gelandet und am slingshot klebt jetzt eine switchblade. allerdings habe ich angst vor dieser gabel, nicht dass mir der classicschaiss wegbricht...
> 
> achja, da wir schon beim slingshot sind - es ist mittlerweile zum singlespeeder mutiert.




Auch wenn das hier ein GT-Forum ist.... Das Slingshot ist der Hammer!!!! Habe das just letzte Woche noch in ner alten bike gefunden (weil in der letzten mal wieder eins drin war). Suuuuperselten und chick. Halt´s bloß in Ehren!!

*Hat eigentlich irgendwer ´ne Ahnung was aus dem 10-Jahre-bike-Magazin-Jubiläums-Troy-Lee-Zaskar geworden ist? Hat das irgendwer nochmal gesehen??*


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2006)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen,
> habe das Bike günstig bei ebay geschossen. Aber welches Model ist es?
> Rahmennummer ist H2HO 7825









[/url][/IMG]

Könnte ein 1992er Tequesta in "Moody Blue" sein. Warum?! Später waren die Vorbauten anders, vorher die Lackierungen. Was hat das Rad für Naben und Felgen, was für eine Kurbel ist verbaut?! Danach kann ich dir wahrscheinlich sagen, was für ein Teil es ist.  
Über die Rahmennummer wird das leider nichts.


----------



## gremlino (22. März 2006)

> ebenso interesse an GT Katalogen, Porspekten ab 95 ( original oder gescannt)



@IDXC10,1KG: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.gtbicycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

Habe mein Xizang nicht aufgebaut, hab aber glaub ich trotzdem einen würdigen Platz gefunden  

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## gremlino (22. März 2006)

So, mal ein kleines Update nach der Umbausaison 05/06:


----------



## versus (22. März 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Xizang nicht aufgebaut, hab aber glaub ich trotzdem einen würdigen Platz gefunden
> 
> :
> 
> ...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas ? ? ? nicht aufgebaut ? ? ? 
tu das dem rahmen ´(und mir) bitte nicht an ! oder hat der ein problem, das aus den fotos nicht ersichtlich wird ?
falls nicht, muss ich mir die bemerkung erlauben, dass einen xizang rahmen an die wand zu hängen schon ein gewisses dekadenz-potential in sich trägt


----------



## zaskar76 (22. März 2006)

dann is kint ja ein doppeldekadenter für versus


----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

@versus: ja meinste echt? Ich will mein schätzchen nicht mit irgendwelchen zweitklassigen Parts durch die gegend chauffieren !!!!!!!!so "würdige ich ih n viel mehr. Aber keine Sorge, wenn ich die Komponenten alle zusammen hab, dann wird er aufgebaut, solange darf er in der (warmen) Wohnung bleiben.  
problem? extrem wenige, nicht mal kratzer auf der kettenstrebe!!!!


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2006)

IDXC10 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso interesse an GT Katalogen, Porspekten ab 95 ( original oder gescannt)



Suchfunktion hilft, der Link hier auch ;-)

http://www.pottbiker.de/include.php...83&PHPKITSID=23ba9435e7ccda29ec4afbdb58e8fee4

Ansonsten immer wieder: www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. März 2006)

@kingmoe, die Ausstattung ist nicht original, alles Shimano Nexave. Habe aber noch eine Komplette Shimano Deore Ausstattung von 91 (Laufräder, Bremsen, Schaltung) die ich verbauen will. Mittlerweile ist die GT Gabel durch eine vercromte von Syncros ersetzt wurden. Will mit den Bike Bike-Joring betreiben (Schlittenhund vorspannen und los gehts). Sobald es fertig ist kommen neue Bilder


----------



## versus (22. März 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> @versus: ja meinste echt? Ich will mein schätzchen nicht mit irgendwelchen zweitklassigen Parts durch die gegend chauffieren !!!!!!!!so "würdige ich ih n viel mehr. Aber keine Sorge, wenn ich die Komponenten alle zusammen hab, dann wird er aufgebaut, solange darf er in der (warmen) Wohnung bleiben.
> problem? extrem wenige, nicht mal kratzer auf der kettenstrebe!!!!


na dann... aber nicht vergessen


----------



## Gnemi (23. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na dann... aber nicht vergessen


...........außer du hast noch ne gut erhaltene 95 er XTR im Keller liegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (23. März 2006)

Ein GT Tequesta habe ich auch: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2499

Brice


----------



## Kint (24. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> dann is kint ja ein doppeldekadenter für versus



und da das keiner kapiert hat mal ein foto:


----------



## versus (24. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> und da das keiner kapiert hat mal ein foto:


da habe ich nun wirklich keine worte mehr für - na wenigstens hast du bei deiner kamera gespart


----------



## Kint (24. März 2006)

ot. finde das bild bei 40 watt glühlampe abends und in anbetracht dass es ne handycam ist eigentlich ganz ok...


----------



## zaskar76 (24. März 2006)

bei dem bild frage ich mich gerade ob schon mal einer auf die idee gekommen ist nette sternbilder mit überflüssigen zaskarrahmen zu machen


----------



## jedinightmare (24. März 2006)

*DAS* ist dekadent. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde...
Was aber keiner weiß: Direkt daneben hängen die Trophäen erlegter Wanderer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> ot. finde das bild bei 40 watt glühlampe abends und in anbetracht dass es ne handycam ist eigentlich ganz ok...


eine gewisse art von understatement kann man da nicht leugnen, v.a. nachdem hier schon im studio fotografierte bikes gepostet wurden... 
ich hätte ja auch sagen können, dass du wenigstens bei der wandfarbe gespart hast, aber lassen wir das


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. März 2006)

Hallo !
Bin neu hier und würde auch gerne einige Bilder von meinem Bike einstellen aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das hier geht.
Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen ?

DANKE !!


----------



## versus (25. März 2006)

alllsoho:

folgende 6 schritte sind zu tätigen:

*1. *"antworten"

*2.* ein stück unter dem textfeld schaltfläche "anhänge verwalten"

es öffnet sich ein extra fenster - in diesem sind erlaubte dateiformate UND GRÖSSEN angegeben

*3.* erst "durchsuchen" und wenn du damit fertig bist *4. *"hochladen"

wenn alle hochgeladen sind *5.* "fenster schliessen" und im ursprünglichen fenster *6. *"antworten"

dann mal los bilder posten


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

DANKE an versus für die schnelle Hilfe !!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Die Picz waren wohl zu gross als Anhang aber egal hab jetzt einige Bilder in der Galarie !


----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2006)

unter den bildern in der galerie ist ein link, wenn du den in deinen text hier kopierst erscheinen die bilder in voller größe...


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

"]

[/URL]


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

"]

[/URL]


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Vielen DANK auch an zaskar76 !!!


----------



## versus (25. März 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Die Picz waren wohl zu gross als Anhang aber egal hab jetzt einige Bilder in der Galarie !


warum meinst du habe ich in meiner anleitung den hinweis auf die maximale grösse in GROSSEN buchstaben geschrieben ? pah !
zum ersten bike:
sorry, aber den aufbau finde ich gelinde gesagt konfus! 
sieht aus wie ein ccracedownhillfreeridetourer  
und was bappt da am unterrohr ??? eine tasche ???
nee - nicht mein ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Also 1.    Die Tasche war nicht ständig dran sondern nur wenn ich mein Handy mitgenommen habe und Taschenlose Kleidung an hatte.Hätte ich aber vor dem Foto abnehmen können.Sieht wirklich nicht schön aus aber naja.

...und 2.   Bin damit mehr CC und Touren gefahren als Downhill oder Freeride !

3.   Kritisiert mein Bike BITTE weiter !!!!


----------



## versus (25. März 2006)

na denn: 
1.foto: die (alivio?)-kurbel, der scott-lenker, die zugverlegung, die reifen, die pedale, die flaschenhalter! 
2. foto: hier gibts eigentlich nur noch den lenker, pedale und halter - coole laufräder !


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Zum 1.Foto : Kurbel ist eine LX , Lenker hat mir wegen der Breite gefallen und ich bekam ihn seinerzeits umsonst und mit den Jahren blieb er einfach drauf , Zugverlegung naja , Reifen waren nicht die besten , Pedale : sind gewohnheitssache , Halter auch naja !

....zum 2.Foto : Easton Monkeylite Lo-Rise Carbon 660mm sollte bald mal ankommen , Pedale wie gesagt halt Gewohnheitssache , Halter aus Carbon sind schon dran. Ausserdem sind mittlerweile auch Shimano Carbon Brake Booster verbaut !..........Hab hier noch nen BONTRAGER Carbon Vorbau 80mm , die ROCK SHOX SID WC Carbon in slippery silver und ich hatte vor mir noch die RACE FACE Deus Sattelstütze zu besorgen !


Kritik freut mich aber auch dank für lob !!!


----------



## jopo (25. März 2006)

Lob: Schöne Rahmen! Kritik: 7 Kabelbinder am Kettenstrebenschutz sind 7 zuviel.


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Ich geb dir vollkommen recht jopo aber der ist auch aus Carbon und lies sich nicht leicht anpassen und kleben tut er auch kaum deswegen hab ich ihn einfach mal schnell mit den kabelbindern fixiert.





Nur weiter so mit der Kritik aber auch den Lob nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

"]


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

"]

[/URL]


----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2006)

is dir der rahmen zu groß und is das nen carbonflite


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Der Rahmen ist 19" und ich bin so 1,75m. Das bedeutet JA er könnte ein 17" oder 18" sein aber ich komm damit klar !
JA es ist ein Carbon Flite mit Titan Gestell .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (26. März 2006)

*Ich nörgel erst, wenn ich meine Bilder gepostet habe... vorher wäre unfair. Aber trotzdem: WAS GENAU sollen die Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe eigentlich?*


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2006)

den kettenstrebenschutz auf der kettenstrebe halten?


----------



## jedinightmare (26. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> den kettenstrebenschutz auf der kettenstrebe halten?



SIEBENMAL!!!????


----------



## versus (26. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> SIEBENMAL!!!????


vielleicht hat sich der strebenschutz schon ein paar mal in den pedalriemchen verfangen    
ich bin jetzt lieber ruhig und gehe wählen: erst den ministerpräsidenten und dann zwischen rennrad oder mountainbike...


----------



## jopo (26. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Lob: Schöne Rahmen! Kritik: 7 Kabelbinder am Kettenstrebenschutz sind 7 zuviel.


Ich zitiere mich hier mal selber und möchte mal erklären und hinterfragen:
warum baust Du eigentlich 2 gleiche Rahmen so ähnlich auf? Dann mach doch einen auf "praktisch", so wie er Dir zum Fahren taugt und den anderen auf "schön", dass er auch anderen gefällt. Aber vielleicht fehlt Dir auch einfach das Gefühl dafür, was beim Radl "schön" ist. Meine ich jetzt nicht beleidigend, sondern nur als Feststellung, sowas gibts ja. Ein "schönes" Zassi mit so wuchtigen Spinergy-Laufrädern, Pedalhaken, usw., geht einfach nicht! Die Vorderradnabe da schaut super-technisch aus, voll interessant, aber zu wuchtig für ein Zassi, da gehört was (optisch) leichteres dran. Diese "technischen Wunderwerke" sind meistens nur in der Vitrine schön. Z. B. Tune zeigt seit mehr als 10 Jahren, wie so was besser geht. 2 Trinkflaschen verschandeln jedes Bike, kauf Dir einen Camelbak, wenn Du so grossen Durst hast. Du musst immer aufpassen, dass man den Rahmen noch sieht vor lauter Gedöns.
jopo


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2006)

hä? das ist doch nur ein rad zu verschieden zeitpunkten mit ausstattungsänderungen oder nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

Erstmal zum strebenschutz : der ist aus carbon und liess sich schlecht anpassen und kleben wollte der auch nicht wirklich also hab ich auf schnell mal die kabelbinder rangemacht bis ich nen neuen bekomme !

...und 2. nur zur Info an jopo : das sind nicht 2 bikes sondern das ein und selbe ! Das pic mit den rev-x-roks war noch im letzten Sommer und das pic mit den spox ist so im Herbst gewesen nach dem komplettumbau !


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

> Ich nörgel erst, wenn ich meine Bilder gepostet habe... vorher wäre unfair. Aber trotzdem: WAS GENAU sollen die Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe eigentlich?




...brauchst ja auch nicht nörgeln kannst einfach loskritisieren !


----------



## Lousa (26. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht fehlt Dir auch einfach das Gefühl dafür, was beim Radl "schön" ist.



Das ist Geschmacksache und rein subjektiv (die Sachen, die Du da oben aufgezählt hast, findest Du schön und vielleicht auch einige andere hier^^... aber es gibt eventuell auch welche, denen solche krassen Gegensätze gefallen).

@GT-Musa: Ich kann die Kabelbinder gut nachvollziehen... bei mir sieht das noch schlimmer aus.

Letztenendes bau ich ein Rad, um es zu fahren und nicht um es zur Schau zu stellen. Und wenn mein Biken den Rahmen zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zieht, muss ich ihn halt schützen, weil ich mein GT lieb hab


----------



## GT-Man (26. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "schönes" Zassi mit so wuchtigen Spinergy-Laufrädern, Pedalhaken, usw., geht einfach nicht!jopo



Also ich finde Spinergys am Zaskar ok.


----------



## jopo (26. März 2006)

Lousa schrieb:
			
		

> Letztenendes bau ich ein Rad, um es zu fahren und nicht um es zur Schau zu stellen. Und wenn mein Biken den Rahmen zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zieht, muss ich ihn halt schützen, weil ich mein GT lieb hab


Ich geb Dir recht und möchte mich fast entschuldigen. Jeder sollte seine Kiste so aufbauen, wie es ihm selber taugt, optisch und technisch. Ausserdem lag ich ja bös daneben, weil ich dachte, es wären 2 Bikes.  Aber es ist immer gefährlich, bei einem Zweckaufbau nach der Meinung anderer zu fragen. Hier werden fremde Bikes ja gern zerlegt, wenn sie den optischen Ansprüchen nicht genügen.
jopo


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

> Also ich finde Spinergys am Zaskar ok.




...würde gern meine Rev-X-Roks wieder ranbauen das problem ist nur das die hintere Nabe kaputt ist (nehme an das Lager) und ich keinen finde der die repariert.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2006)

falls da der gleiche müll wie in den roks xe drin is hab ich hier noch irgendwo was rumliegen glaube ich....


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

Roks XE ? sind das die blauen mit 10 Speichen ?...also das waren die unschönsten Felgen von Spinergy meiner Meinung nach !

Soviel ich weiss haben die rev-x-roks Industrielager aber um die ersatzteile geht es mir garnicht sondern darum das die keiner anfassen will weil angeblich keiner weiss wie !


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## versus (26. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Trinkflaschen verschandeln jedes Bike, kauf Dir einen Camelbak, wenn Du so grossen Durst hast. Du musst immer aufpassen, dass man den Rahmen noch sieht vor lauter Gedöns.
> jopo


einspruch euer ehren  !!! mein gegenargument folgt per foto!
zu den anderen punkten gebe ich dir weitgehend recht (ausser, dass ich es auch so verstanden habe, dass es sich jeweils um den selben rahmen handelt).
über geschmack lässt sich natürlich nicht streiten, allerdings zählt das argument, dass man ein rad nicht baut, um es zur schau zu stellen in unser aller lieblingsthread ja nun nicht, denn darum geht es hier doch, oder ?

finde es aber prima, dass mit musas fotos mal wieder richitg leben in die bude hier kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

Ich finde auch das man kein Bike bauen sollte um es einfach nur zur schau zu stellen aber geht es hier nicht grad genau darum sein Bike hier zu zeigen !?


----------



## jopo (26. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> einspruch euer ehren  !!! mein gegenargument folgt per foto!
> zu den anderen punkten gebe ich dir weitgehend recht (ausser, dass ich es auch so verstanden habe, dass es sich jeweils um den selben rahmen handelt).
> über geschmack lässt sich natürlich nicht streiten, allerdings zählt das argument, dass man ein rad nicht baut, um es zur schau zu stellen in unser aller lieblingsthread ja nun nicht, denn darum geht es hier doch, oder ?
> 
> finde es aber prima, dass mit musas fotos mal wieder richitg leben in die bude hier kam


Also, nach meinem Geschmack steht es mit Deinen Fotos jetzt 2:0 für mich! Ich habe mir den Trinkrucksack wirklich gekauft, weil ich den Anblick der Flasche an meinem Bike nicht mehr ertragen habe, und die ist in den Proportionen 100 mal weniger aufgefallen als die auf Deinen Fotos. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten! Der Eine liebt seine Spinnergies, der Andere seine Flaschenhalter.
Es ist so, dass ich meine Bikes nicht nur als Fahrmaschinen verstehe, sondern auch als Gesamtkunstwerke und es macht mir Freude, wenn sie anderen Leuten ebenfalls gefallen. Auf mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Lobo müsst ihr allerdings noch etwas warten.
jopo


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


....Bittesehr.........ohne Flaschenhalter und Pedale !


----------



## jedinightmare (26. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mich hier mal selber und möchte mal erklären und hinterfragen:
> warum baust Du eigentlich 2 gleiche Rahmen so ähnlich auf? Dann mach doch einen auf "praktisch", so wie er Dir zum Fahren taugt und den anderen auf "schön", dass er auch anderen gefällt. Aber vielleicht fehlt Dir auch einfach das Gefühl dafür, was beim Radl "schön" ist. Meine ich jetzt nicht beleidigend, sondern nur als Feststellung, sowas gibts ja. Ein "schönes" Zassi mit so wuchtigen Spinergy-Laufrädern, Pedalhaken, usw., geht einfach nicht! Die Vorderradnabe da schaut super-technisch aus, voll interessant, aber zu wuchtig für ein Zassi, da gehört was (optisch) leichteres dran. Diese "technischen Wunderwerke" sind meistens nur in der Vitrine schön. Z. B. Tune zeigt seit mehr als 10 Jahren, wie so was besser geht. 2 Trinkflaschen verschandeln jedes Bike, kauf Dir einen Camelbak, wenn Du so grossen Durst hast. Du musst immer aufpassen, dass man den Rahmen noch sieht vor lauter Gedöns.
> jopo



also ich finde, zaskar und "wuchtig" passt sehr gut.. Habe an meinem Avalanche (ja, ich weiß, ist kein Zaskar, ist aber im Moment Wurst) ´ne Doppelbrücke dran... Ich find´s cool.


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. März 2006)

Wenn's nicht "wuchtig" ist dann ist es ein rennrad !


----------



## versus (27. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nach meinem Geschmack steht es mit Deinen Fotos jetzt 2:0 für mich! Ich habe mir den Trinkrucksack wirklich gekauft, weil ich den Anblick der Flasche an meinem Bike nicht mehr ertragen habe, und die ist in den Proportionen 100 mal weniger aufgefallen als die auf Deinen Fotos. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten! Der Eine liebt seine Spinnergies, der Andere seine Flaschenhalter.


tja da fehlt mir tatsächlich der zugang zu deiner geschmackswelt - bei mir schleicht sich bei rädern ohne flaschenhalter immer sofort der eisdielenverdacht ein  !
bei trinkrucksäcken muss ich an bike-und-moser-lesende alpencrosser mit ner klingel am lenker (weils so praktisch ist wenn man fussgängern begegnet :kotz: ) denken. 
okay, ich habe auch einen - für die ganz heissen tage mit dem fully... aber ich finde das furchtbar mit dem ding im kreuz zu fahren.
zeig doch mal eins deiner gesamtkunstwerke - bin mal gespannt !


----------



## jopo (27. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> tja da fehlt mir tatsächlich der zugang zu deiner geschmackswelt - bei mir schleicht sich bei rädern ohne flaschenhalter immer sofort der eisdielenverdacht ein  !
> bei trinkrucksäcken muss ich an bike-und-moser-lesende alpencrosser mit ner klingel am lenker denken.
> okay, ich habe auch einen - für die ganz heissen tage mit dem fully... aber ich finde das furchtbar mit dem ding im kreuz zu fahren.
> zeig doch mal eins deiner gesamtkunstwerke - bin mal gespannt !


OK, Du hast mich durchschaut. Ich lese "BIKE" seit 1993 und habe an jedem Bike eine Klingel am Lenker. Aber eine Eisdiele habe ich auf dem Tremalzo nicht gefunden. 
Mein (fast) originales Lobo mag ich nicht posten, habe ich ja nichts daran selber gemacht. Das erste selbstaufgebaute Lobo ist noch nicht fertig, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Und meine CDs werde ich hier nicht posten, aber Du kannst ja mal in meine Galerie schauen, da ist mein Raven drin, allerdings vor 2 Jahren im Winterkleid und nicht aktuell. Werde die Tage mal ein neues Pic machen und einstellen (soeben erledigt!).
jopo


----------



## Lousa (27. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier werden fremde Bikes ja gern zerlegt,...



hehe, bin schon heiß drauf, mein bescheidenes Bike hier zu posten, um direkt nach "Vergewaltigte GT Bikes" verschoben zu werden 

Muss allerdings noch etwas schrauben, denn die Wintergarnitur will ich Euch wirklich nicht zumuten^^


@versus: äußerst elgegant, Dein GT *well done*


----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten! Der Eine liebt seine Spinnergies, der Andere seine Flaschenhalter.
> Es ist so, dass ich meine Bikes nicht nur als Fahrmaschinen verstehe, sondern auch als Gesamtkunstwerke und es macht mir Freude, wenn sie anderen Leuten ebenfalls gefallen. jopo



Recht hat der Mann! Jedem das seine - Hauptsache GT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine CDs werde ich hier nicht posten, aber Du kannst ja mal in meine Galerie schauen, da ist mein Raven drin, allerdings vor 2 Jahren im Winterkleid und nicht aktuell. Werde die Tage mal ein neues Pic machen und einstellen (soeben erledigt!).
> jopo


okay   - jopo, wir kommen definitiv geschmacklich nicht zusammen.
sorry, aber das c´dale raven geht für mich üüüüüüberhaupt nicht - ist aus meinen augen optisch wirklich ein schlimmes rad. das hat noch nicht mal was mit der marke zu tun. einfach die rahmenform...
nicht sauer sein, aber ästhetisch liegen wir weit, weit auseinander. ausser bei deinem lobo  
kannst gerne mal in mein fotoalbum schauen und kontern - flaschenhalter wohin das auge schaut   !

@lousa: besten dank


----------



## jopo (29. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber das c´dale raven geht für mich üüüüüüberhaupt nicht - ist aus meinen augen optisch wirklich ein schlimmes rad.


Das gefällt mir auch am Raven, dass es so polarisiert. 
Weisst Du, was das Raven und das STS-Lobo gemeinsam haben. Beide basieren auf einer jeweils neuen Technologie, die der Hersteller letztendlich nicht im Griff hatte. Ausserdem waren sie schweineteuer und brechen reihenweise, dass macht sie so selten. 
Und das reizt mich .
jopo

PS. diese Anti-CD-Kampagne finde ich sowieso unreif. Ich finde jeden Hersteller gut, der Mut zu Innovationen auf hohem Niveau hat oder hatte und der die Szene bereichert hat (auch wenn ich mir nicht alles kaufen kann und würde). Ich bin aber trotzdem kein Fan von irgenwelchen Herstellern, sondern ein Fan von bestimmten Bikes und Parts. Raven und Lobo nebeneinander ist für mich eben kein Prob.


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. März 2006)

@ GT-Man

sehr schöne Bikes hast du da in deiner Galerie !!!


----------



## versus (29. März 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Das gefällt mir auch am Raven, dass es so polarisiert.
> Weisst Du, was das Raven und das STS-Lobo gemeinsam haben. Beide basieren auf einer jeweils neuen Technologie, die der Hersteller letztendlich nicht im Griff hatte. Ausserdem waren sie schweineteuer und brechen reihenweise, dass macht sie so selten.
> Und das reizt mich .



mit der aussage kann ich was anfangen  !
brechen die ravens wirklich auch so oft  ?
rein statisch wundert mich das eigentlich nicht, allerdings habe ich davon noch nie was gehört.


			
				jopo schrieb:
			
		

> PS. diese Anti-CD-Kampagne finde ich sowieso unreif. Ich finde jeden Hersteller gut, der Mut zu Innovationen auf hohem Niveau hat oder hatte und der die Szene bereichert hat (auch wenn ich mir nicht alles kaufen kann und würde). Ich bin aber trotzdem kein Fan von irgenwelchen Herstellern, sondern ein Fan von bestimmten Bikes und Parts. Raven und Lobo nebeneinander ist für mich eben kein Prob.


ich denke auch, dass die zeiten, in denen alle oberposer cd fuhren (daher stammt wohl auch die allgemeine cd-allergie bei vielen) vorbei sind. heute gibts da genug andere räder, die als sog. statussymbol genauso herhalten. hauptsache es ist genug 200er-scheiben-spv-brain-low-ratio-suspension-quatsch dran...


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. März 2006)

Kennt jemand von euch das GT RDR ? ...hab davon noch nie was gehört.


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RDR-TOP-MTB-A...788520707QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand von euch das GT RDR ? ...hab davon noch nie was gehört.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RDR-TOP-MTB-A...788520707QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist kein GT, sondern ein RDR:

http://www.rdr-bicycles.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (29. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein GT, sondern ein RDR:
> 
> http://www.rdr-bicycles.de/



????????????????????????? also für mich sieht`s eher wie`n 96/97er gt mit rdr aufklebern aus...


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. März 2006)

also auf der rdr site hab ich keins gesehen das so aussieht oder ähnlichkeit hat.
bin eher auch der meinung von zaskar76 nachdem ich jetzt weiss das es ne firma namens rdr gibt.


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2006)

Aufkleber kann schon passen, da wollte wohl jemand nichts mehr mit GT zu tun haben. Böser Bube!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (29. März 2006)

Vielleicht hat er´s drauf angelegt, dass man rätselt und es steht für "Recht Dummes Rätsel"...


----------



## jedinightmare (30. März 2006)

*NOCH *nicht meins...


----------



## oldman (30. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *NOCH *nicht meins...




KREISCH!!!!!!!!! wo gibt es das? wie schwer ist das?
auch haben will!!!!
oldman
vater...


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (30. März 2006)

Hier mal ein Oldtimer, das Foto ist von 2003! Rad ist seit 2004 im Keller.
Ich weiss, der Flite is ein bißchen weit vorne...


----------



## jedinightmare (31. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *NOCH *nicht meins...



VERGISS ES!!! ICH HABS ZUERST GESEHEN!!!! MEINE TOCHTER WILL DAS HABEN. BASTA.


----------



## Held.v.E (31. März 2006)

Servus,
eigentlich hat sich seit meinem Letzten Bilderpost nichts verändert bis auf das hier





171mm Duchmesser ausen
19,8mm Stark, die stärke erklärt sich dadurch das ich nicht wusst was dieses weiche Alu aushält und ich wollt sicher gehn das des hebt. Und das gewicht für die gewichtsfetischisten unter euch:sagenhafte 950gramm. Leichtgewicht ade, aber des is ja schonlänger so bei mir.
Und auf sommer hab ich umgerüstet, Holyroller jetz auch vorne




das sind meine Neuen Alten krurbeln, is nicht sauber gemacht, mich hat unterwegs die lust verlassen.


----------



## GTdanni (31. März 2006)

Heavy Metal. 

Der Ring Rockt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (1. April 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Heavy Metal.
> 
> Der Ring Rockt.
> 
> Cu Danni



Vollte genau das Gleiche schreiben  

@Held v.E:  

Mir gefällt's!

EDIT: 

Wie gefällt dir die '06er DJ?
Was ist das für eine Vorbau/Lenker-Kombination?


----------



## zaskar76 (1. April 2006)

@held - kriegt man die schaltkabelverlegung bei dem rahmen nicht schöner ohne zig kabelbinder hin (obwohl`s schwer aussieht so wie die zuganschläge drangebraten sind). was wiegt denn die komplette karre so in etwa?


----------



## Held.v.E (1. April 2006)

hab grad gewogen 15,1 kilo, dacht net das es so leicht wär. Ich dacht ich wär schon längst bei 17-18kilo ankommen.

Also Die gabel konnt ich bisher auf Dirt noch nicht einsetzen, da der noch net fahrbar is. Aber beim Street is se schon recht geil, für den bereich gäbs zwar besseres, aber die taugt mir ohne ende. ab 06 federt die gabel ja auch was, also wenn man sie mit minimalluftdruck fährt wird se recht weich. Aber ich hab se mit luft drinn, keine ahnung wieviel, hat mein Dealer reingemacht, und so is se net schlecht, 30mm werden so während fahren genutzt und der rest, wenn ich halt Spring oder so.

Die Lenker Vorbau kombo, das is einmal ein Titec El Norte Vorbau und ein GT Original lenker von dem Bike. Beides nur mal sandgestrahlt, in der hoffnung es würde gut aussehn. Das hat es aber nciht deswegn schnell mal mit grün, Braun und schwarz angemalt und jetz is sogar besser wie schwarz.

Zu der zugverlegung, ja kann sein dass das auch ohne so viele Kabelbinder geht, aber so hält alles und nix scheuert


----------



## Lousa (2. April 2006)

Der Winterdreck iss wech und das Bike blitzt wieder (bis zum nächsten härteren Einsatz^^):






Gegen die meisten Bikes hier im Thread nur ein bescheidenes Mauerblümchen.

Einige Teile will ich noch austauschen, aber mit dem Handling meines Backwoods bin ich derzeit sehr zufrieden


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2006)

is das bei lousa ne originalgabel


----------



## Lousa (2. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> is das bei lousa ne originalgabel



nö, von Diamond Back... die orginale ist leider futsch 

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2006)

Lousa schrieb:
			
		

> nö, von Diamond Back... die orginale ist leider futsch
> 
> Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz



Suchst du eine starre schwarze oder was Gefedertes?! Wie lang muss der Gabelschaft sein?


----------



## Ketterechts (3. April 2006)

@ Lousa
Hätte hier ne ähnlich blaue Originalgabel von GT mit 18,5mm Gabelschaftlänge und 1 1/8" . Gabel ist gebraucht mit kleineren Lagerspuren , aber nichts schlimmes , finde ich . Bei Interesse einfach e-mailadresse zukommen lassen , dann schick ich dir Bilder der Gabel . Preis ? Wird nicht teuer , aber tauschen wär mir fast lieber - macht mehr Spass.
Ach ja das Bike find ich übrigens echt nett  , mal ein richtig schönes Gebrauchs      GT und nix zum an die Wand hängen
Gruss Benjamin

*FASTER AND FASTER UNTIL THE THRILL OF SPEED OVERCOMES THE FEAR OF DEATH *


----------



## Lousa (3. April 2006)

uiuiui, da tun sich ja ungeahnte Möglichkeiten auf (bin offensichtlich viel zu spät auf dieses Forum gestoßen  )



			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Suchst du eine starre schwarze oder was Gefedertes?! Wie lang muss der Gabelschaft sein?



'Ne einfache schwarze Starre - Gabelschaft ca. 20-21 cm.

Allerdings hab ich leider keine Ahnung, welche an das Backwoods gehört.


@Benjamin alias Ketterechts:
Mailadresse geht raus. Ein paar Kratzer sind mir eigentlich wurscht. Ich hätte zwar lieber eine schwarze (*auf Kingmoe hoff^^*) und der Schaft erscheint mir etwas kurz, aber vielleicht ist's mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oettinger_aus_g (3. April 2006)

Hallo! Ich würde Gabel inklusive dem ganzen Rad verkaufen... Bild ist auf der vorigen Seite. Bein Interesse einfach eine PN!

Gruss
oettinger_aus_g


----------



## Dan (4. April 2006)

hi!

 hat von euch GT fahrern noch jemand nen schaltauge für den GT backwoods rahmen übrig?!?
meins ist heute an nem baumstamm hängengeblieben.

mfg Dan


----------



## kingmoe (5. April 2006)

Dan schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> hat von euch GT fahrern noch jemand nen schaltauge für den GT backwoods rahmen übrig?!? meins ist heute an nem baumstamm hängengeblieben.
> mfg Dan



Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=57839

Und ansonsten mail "Exdealer" bei ebay an bzw. schau in seine Auktionen. Der hat die beiden gängigsten Schaltaugen immer wieder im Sortiment, ist allerdings bis 18. April im Urlaub:
http://cgi3.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=exdealer

Ich vermute mal, du hast eines davon:


----------



## Dan (5. April 2006)

hoi!

 danke für die antwort!

 ja genau das rechte schaltauge (in deinem bild) benötige ich!
hat wohl niemand zufällig über!??

mfg Dan


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

na herrlich!...mein bike ist fertig......


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. April 2006)

sorry, aber ich komme mit deinen teilekombinationen nicht klar...


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

@versus    :      muss dir nicht leid tun...



.....ich komm sehr gut damit klar!


----------



## versus (8. April 2006)

wie ist denn der carbon flite (evolution, oder ?) im gelände ?
ich fahre auf dem rennrad einen vollcarbon sattel und hatte den auch kurz mal auf dem hardtail - genau für eine fahrt ! ;-)
hinterher waren die oberschenkel von der sattelnase grün und blau (bin bei einem steilen, stufigen stück ganz hinter den sattel gerutscht...).
beim carbon flite kann ich mir das wegen der abgerundeten ränder besser vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

flite evo ist richtig. sieht härter aus als er ist da er leicht nachgiebt.hart ist er schon aber bins von meinem flite kevlar den ich vorher hatte gewohnt obwohl ich sagen muss das ich meist im stehen fahre.


----------



## jopo (9. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich sagen muss das ich meist im stehen fahre.


wenn ich Dein Benutzerbild so anschaue glaube ich das sofort!


----------



## TobiasAlt (9. April 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich Dein Benutzerbild so anschaue glaube ich das sofort!



ist sicher sau bequem so ganz ohne


----------



## versus (9. April 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich Dein Benutzerbild so anschaue glaube ich das sofort!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
dann will ich auch mein GT Avalanche 2.0 und den Zaskar Race Rahmen mal zeigen!


----------



## ZaskarTreiber (11. April 2006)

Zaskar 2006 fast fertig.Die Züge fehlen noch aber, "Singlespeed" ging schon gut voran !


----------



## laxerone (11. April 2006)

Nu isses fertig! Und wartet darauf, dass der April sich mal entschiedet, was er will.
Kette fehlt natürlich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. April 2006)

hmmm, sehr lecker, endlich mal wieder ein farbiger Zaskarrahmen!
 
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (11. April 2006)

Sehr schick, eloxierte Rahmen sind einfach nur GEIL!


----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2006)

@GT-Hinterland!

Der Zaskar-Rahmen ist natürlich ein Superteil, habe den gleichen. Kannst du mir das Baujahr deines Rahmens nennen? Ich kann meins nur zwischen '00 und '01 einordnen, weißt du wann genau.
Ansonsten: aufbauen, das Rad ist eine echte Granate!

Gruß...


----------



## versus (11. April 2006)

@laxerone: arrrgh wie geil ist das rad denn bitte ???


----------



## GTdanni (11. April 2006)

Ist das mit dem Zuganschlag der HR Bremse so gedacht? 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Der Rahmen ist echt hammergeil.


----------



## jopo (11. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @laxerone: arrrgh wie geil ist das rad denn bitte ???





			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Der Rahmen ist echt hammergeil.


versus, ergib dich, du bist umzingelt!


----------



## versus (11. April 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> versus, ergib dich, du bist umzingelt!


ähm wie meinen ? hast du etwa auch nen roten elox-rahmen  ???


----------



## jopo (11. April 2006)

lies nochmal und denk nach.


----------



## versus (11. April 2006)

na ja, wenn du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

das rot hat schon was erregendes.


----------



## korat (12. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> rot hat schon was erregendes.



nun, das liegt in seiner natur...

was ich übrigens besonders schön finde: an einem eloxierten rahmen die eloxalfarbe eben _nicht_ in möglichst vielen anbauteilen zu wiederholen.
kommt besser zur geltung.


----------



## laxerone (12. April 2006)

danke, danke! ich hab echt glück mit dem rahmen gehabt, er ist in einem super zustand.

@gtdanni: was meinst du mit dem zuganschlag?


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2006)

der Zug sieht für mich normal verlegt aus...


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> der Zug sieht für mich normal verlegt aus...



Gehört so, hier mal die korrekten Zugführungen für hinten der verschiedenen Sytseme:


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2006)

Vorab: Sorry, es ist kein Bike, sondern nur ein Rahmenset - und es wir auch die nächsten Jahre sicher nicht aufgebaut werden, erst wenn Junior damit fahren kann. Aber ich möchte es dennoch gerne zeigen, da es so etwas ja nur recht selten zu sehen gibt und keinen Extra-Thread dafür eröffnen:

1987er GT Junior Cuiser, 24", mit orig. Gabel und GT Epoch Steuersatz. Made in Huntigton Beach. Aufkleber sind fertig, sonst ungewöhnlich guter Zustand. Sogar unter der Gabel ist nochmal das GT-Logo eingestanzt  





Größer: http://static.flickr.com/53/127399554_8bb8c1569d_o.jpg





Größer: http://static.flickr.com/52/127399556_ec1e0262cb_o.jpg





Größer: http://static.flickr.com/35/127399555_aa60c7ab78_o.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. April 2006)

wo hast du denn den traum wieder ausgebuddelt?


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> und es wir auch die nächsten Jahre sicher nicht aufgebaut werden


sollen wir wetten?   
feines teil...


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du denn den traum wieder ausgebuddelt?


Kaum zu glauben, aber der ist aus good old Germany, also sogar ohne Import-Firlefanz, Zoll etc. *freu*


----------



## laxerone (12. April 2006)

noch mal kind müsste man sein


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit


----------



## 2askar (16. April 2006)

moin moin!

zur zeit fahre ich kein GT, durfte aber schon ein timberline und zaskar mein eigen nennen:

bitte sehr:

das timberline war mein erstes "richtiges" bike. so mit 14 / 15 habe ich das gehabt.





irgendwann wurde dann ein zaskar rahmen angechafft und ein paar parts gewechselt =)









das timberline fährt übrigends noch ein kumpel von mir, vielleicht kann ich das auch nochmal fotographieren


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. April 2006)

oh oh....da hat ja einer nen riser am zaskar !

...hab ich aber auch.

vorbau,so ein hoher spacerturm und ein schutzblech(naja bei der jahreszeit verständlich)sehen nicht so toll aus.


----------



## SuperEva (16. April 2006)

@2askar

und dein Zaskar Rahmen fahr ich jetzt... 
Hast du auf Ebay verkauft und der ist bei mir gelandet und sieht jetzt so aus:





Ich hab mittlerweile über 700km mit dem Rad gemacht und es ist noch heil, das einzige was mir heute noch die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt ist dass du eine 27.2 Sattelstütze reingebohrt hast anstatt eine 27.0.


----------



## GT-Man (17. April 2006)

Endlich ein STS XCR - aufgrund der Größe wird es wohl eher meine Freundin fahren. Doch davor steht erst noch der Aufbau.


----------



## gremlino (17. April 2006)

> Endlich ein STS XCR



***sabber***       

Und wie immer, die guten und teuren Dinge sind wieder den Frauen vorbehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (17. April 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ein STS XCR - aufgrund der Größe wird es wohl eher meine Freundin fahren. Doch davor steht erst noch der Aufbau.



Yeah, endlich eins im forum  Glückwunsch, ist auch noch ein 2000er, mag ich wegen den blauen Aufkleber.

Für wieviel ging es eigentlich über den virtuellen Tisch?


----------



## jopo (17. April 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ein STS XCR


Glückwunsch, ich freue mich schon auf Bilder vom fertigen Bike!


----------



## jopo (17. April 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Das hatten wir doch schon mal, schaut gut aus, aber die gelben Bremsen und die Hörnchen stören mich etwas.


----------



## GT-Man (17. April 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> FÃ¼r wieviel ging es eigentlich Ã¼ber den virtuellen Tisch?



Hab es fÃ¼r 402 â¬ ergattert. Ich denke, dass ist noch in Ordnung, zumal ich das Teil hier in Berlin abholen kann und vorher auf Risse im Carbon grÃ¼ndlich untersuchen werde.


----------



## -lupo- (17. April 2006)

Jo, denke dass das in Ordnung geht wenn der Rahmen okay ist.

Warte dann auf Bilder


----------



## Chat Chambers (17. April 2006)

Hab' ich gestern ersteigert... 

Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, welches Modelljahr das ist? Ich tippe auf '93...


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2006)

Chat Chambers schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ich gestern ersteigert...
> 
> Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, welches Modelljahr das ist? Ich tippe auf '93...



Könnte schon passen, poste mal die Rahmennummer.


----------



## jedinightmare (18. April 2006)

*HAB MICH HEUTE VON MEINEM 89er-STAHL-AVALANCHE GETRENNT...*


----------



## korat (19. April 2006)

...öhm... auf welche weise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SplashingKrusty (19. April 2006)

@ chat chambers

Is sehr wahrscheinlich von 93.
Mein Vater hat den gleichen Rahmen....
Er hat es seit 93 und das ding fährt noch wie am ersten Tag... 

Glückwunsch, wenn der Rahmen I.O. ist, wirst du Spaß damit haben.

Gruß, Philipp.


----------



## versus (19. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *HAB MICH HEUTE VON MEINEM 89er-STAHL-AVALANCHE GETRENNT...*


na vielleicht klappts mit dem tempest   (noch einer, der bei ebay den selben nick hat  )
wie bist du denn nun das avalanche losgeworden ?


----------



## jedinightmare (19. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na vielleicht klappts mit dem tempest   (noch einer, der bei ebay den selben nick hat  )
> wie bist du denn nun das avalanche losgeworden ?



Nicht hauen. Hab´s verschenkt - aber in gute Hände. Wird jetzt komplett neu gepulvert und aufgebaut , bei mir stand´s nur rum, weil keiner einen 20 Zoll - Stahlrahmen brauchen konnte. It will ride again  

Muss gerade drei GTs zurechtbasteln - eins für meinen Bruder, eins für meine Frau, eins für Dad, deswegen das Tempest (unter anderem). 

Das mit dem Nick hat mit meinem Kurzzeitgedächtnis zu tun... Bin ich schon lange hier?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. April 2006)

So das Avalanche 2.0 2004 ist verkauft!  
Und hier das neue GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc 2006


----------



## SplashingKrusty (22. April 2006)

Servus!

Wollt euch auch mal mein Baby zeigen, mein Traum von einem Hardtail.......
Ist ein 2005 Zaskar Team, natürlich selbst aufgebaut.





Und nicht zu vergessen, das fast originale 93´er Tequesta von meinem Vater, fährt sich auch verdammt gut dat teil....





Gruß, Philipp


----------



## SpeedyR (22. April 2006)

N abend!

Hier mein neues  





















Gruss Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRacer (22. April 2006)

Respekt Herr Speedy!!


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2006)

Jo das sieht echt Klasse aus. Schön farbenfroh aber putzintensiv. 

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2006)

SCHÖN DAS ES SOWAS NOCH GIBT


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. April 2006)

Der wohl schönste Carbon-Rahmen !!!


----------



## oldman (23. April 2006)

Speedy: Respekt, sieht richtig gelungen aus. Wie ich sehe hast du auch deine LP Composite Sammlung komplett...  
 
oldman


----------



## jopo (23. April 2006)

He Speedy, genug gelobt. Der Aufbau ist zu bunt, der Adapter hinten ist krätzig, die Winkelabgänge an den Bremsgriffen müssen weg und Carbon-Parts am Carbon-Rahmen sind fast immer ein Prob, weil die Struktur nie ganz übereinstimmt. Aber sonst - sehr schön und ein "Hingucker" ist es allemal!
jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (23. April 2006)

Moin!
@Jopo:Joa,hast an sich scho recht.Is halt n STS und da gehört nun ma Carbon ran.Die LP Composites Teile gefallen mir doch sehr gut,-is halt geschmackssache.
Griffe ohja -kommen Schwarze LockOn's von Odi,ebenso n Schwarzer Thomson Vorbau,dann passt es scho besser.
Der Discadapter hinten is garned so einfach zu basteln.Ich mach me ne Grossaufnahme bei gelegenheit.Problemas Ausfallende ist leicht gebogen,somit nicht 90grad Winklig zur achse.

Weisst jemand wo es goldelox. Kurbelschrauben gibt?

Ps:Wer sich n Satz extrem laut rattender Naben zulegen will,soll sich die neuen HOPE Pro II zulegen.Meine Fresse,dat is nimma normal.Schlimmer wie Ringle und WhiteInd.    

                                                      Gruss Rafael


----------



## GT-Man (23. April 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Carbon-Parts am Carbon-Rahmen sind fast immer ein Prob, weil die Struktur nie ganz übereinstimmt.
> jopo



Da hier aber Carbon nicht direkt auf Carbon trifft, funktionierts ja. Klasse Bike!


----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2006)

Speedy, das hast du fein gemacht! Ich würde es zwar anders (dezenter) aufbauen, aber es ist schon ein richtiges Kunstwerk geworden  

Frage: Sind das polierte XTR-Kurbeln?! Falls ja: Hast du die irgendwie versiegelt (Lack/Wachs...), damit sie nicht anlaufen?


----------



## -w0lf- (23. April 2006)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob! Ich persönlich mag es auch lieber etwas weniger farbenfroh - aber den Spruch mit den Geschmäckern kennt ja jeder. Eigentlich mag ich Carbon gar nicht, aber in den Rahmen hab ich mich inzwischen auch irgendwie verliebt. Würde ich gerne mal testen, so ein Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2006)

hey rapha,

sehr nett - bin ja auch ein freund von buntem elox-kram.
allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir der alte lts rahmen wegen des gerade sitzrohres besser gefallen hat, aber trotzdem  
bringste den wieder mit zum treffen   ?


----------



## Manni1599 (26. April 2006)

So, hier nun mein Avalanche 2.0, bin gestern mit dem Aufbauen fertig geworden.




und von der anderen Seite:




Manni


----------



## versus (26. April 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun mein Avalanche 2.0, bin gestern mit dem Aufbauen fertig geworden.Manni


gefällt mir  !
auch die psylo race in gold, wenn mir auch von verschiedenen menschen geschmacksverirrung, oder schlimmeres unterstellt werden wird, gell alter mann


----------



## Revon (27. April 2006)

Mir gefällt das Avalanche auch sehr gut.
Was kostet heute denn so ein Rahmen? Oder ein Zaskar?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2006)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt das Avalanche auch sehr gut.
> Was kostet heute denn so ein Rahmen? Oder ein Zaskar?
> 
> Ich habe es aus der Bucht gefischt für 151 Euronen .


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2006)

Also ich finde die Psylo auch ganz okay, eine schwarze gabel wäre nicht besser. Vieleicht doch ein weiße Gabel? Wie wäre es sonst mit mehr güldenen Teilen? Tune Würger, Formula Oro Puro  Bremsen und Hope Naben....  

Robert

P.S.: Wenn der Gabelschaft zu kurz ist, wie schaut es mit einem Rizer aus, hätte noch einen in der Kiste liegen


----------



## ZaskarTreiber (27. April 2006)

Sieht gut aus ! vor allem sieht man das du damit auch fahren willst. Hab gleich mal zwei Fragen : wieviel hast du Federweg und biste mit dem Nobby Nic zufrieden ??


----------



## Revon (27. April 2006)

Für 151 fast geschenkt, dafür gibts sonst nur noname Alu 7005 in schwarz gepulvert.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. April 2006)

morgen gibts Bilder von meinem I-Drive Pro!
ihr dürft gespannt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. April 2006)

@zaskar treiber
Die Psylo hat 80 mm Federweg (kann man auf 100 und 120 mm intern durch Spacer verstellen) und der Nobby Nic ist wirklich sehr gut, geringer Rollwiderstand und klasse Grip. Ich fahre ihn als UST version mit ca. 2,8 Bar.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. April 2006)

so - bevor ich jetzt für 4 Tage verschwinde - hier noch mein Bike für 06 - bitte zerreißt es!
(Sattelstütze bereits der Stummel unten weggekürzt und Spacer kommen auch noch weg)





13,2kg so wie es da steht. für 80 fahrtechnikfreie Kilos
für Bewertung und Aussattungsliste bitte einfach Bild anklicken. dankeschön! 

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. April 2006)

das typische ergebirgspflaster  jetzt ist die rumpel ja endlich fertig, schaut schick aus 

was sind das für reifen, die haben ja gar keine richtigen stollen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. April 2006)

Larsen TT 2.0 Exception sinds. Bis es fertig ist vergehen noch paar Tage.
Grimeca vorne hat nur den auf/zu modus bisher (was schlimm ist da die zieht wieht wie nix guts - DH Bremse halt) und die Formula zieht noch gar net. aber das krieg ich schon  noch geregelt.


----------



## Kint (28. April 2006)

so habe mir grade selbst den text ruiniert... ALSO bevors ein andrer tut...:

K-A-B-E-L-B-I-N-D-E-R SAUGEN. ! 
schade dass die zughüllen zweifarbig ausfallen - wirkt unstimmig.
hinten 140er scheibe ist für 80 kilo doch unterdimensioniert - fahre ja selbst son neumodischen kram nicht, aber was man so hört....
simca stütze ? kenn ich gar nicht- nur den gleichnamigen song von samiam aber den kennt hier wahrscheinlich wieder keiner...
würde sich nicht eine teleskopstütze bei son nem knappen design anbieten ? 
zu guter letzt. sind das oury grips ? die rulen...genug der anglizismen, an und für sich ein ganz schönes rad, wenn nur die farbe nicht wär....


----------



## GTdanni (29. April 2006)

Hier mal Bilder die ich gestern zufällig gemacht hab. 

Ich hab gestern meine Wohnung etwas umgeräumt um mehr Platz im Fahrradzimmer zu haben und da mussten alle Räder mal kurz ins Wohnzimmer. Wo sie da so standen meinte meine Frau ich solle das mal fotografieren. 

Und so geschah es. 




















Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (29. April 2006)

@Danni: Finde du solltest die Bikes immer da stehen lassen     

@Lord Helmchen: Also ich finds gut und stimmig und ganz einfach funktionell


----------



## Ketterechts (30. April 2006)

Sodele
Heute mal probe gerollt und für gut befunden. Der Aufbau hat ziemlich lange gedauert , da die kompletten Lager verschlissen waren - dachte ja eigentlich daran das Teil schon wieder her zu geben und dann hat´s ja doch noch geklappt - neue Lager - leider erst letzten November und da ich im Winter nur Stahl fahre musste es etwas länger warten , bevor ich mich ihm widmen konnte .
Zum Aufbau muss ich folgendes sagen - funktionell und günstig musste er sein , deshalb hauptsächlich Standartware , aber im positiven Sinn z.B. XT Kurbel die ich noch rumliegen hatte .
Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten
GT LTS-2 Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfer und Rock Shox Judy SL
XT Kurbel und Schaltwerk
Magura Raceline
Syncros Titan Sattelstütze ( war mit den Maguras an nem Bike das ich für 125 Euro erstanden habe )
Pulstar LRS ( Taiwanversion )
Critical Vorbau 
Flite , 800er GripShift , Ringle H2O


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Mai 2006)

warum immer diese hörner ?

einige farbliche sachen passen nicht so schön zueinander.gabelfarbe passt super zu den decals.


----------



## GT-Man (1. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> warum immer diese hörner ?
> 
> einige farbliche sachen passen nicht so schön zueinander.



Also ich finds schick. Altbekanntes Optikproblem: Die neonfarbenen Maguras passen farblich halt nirgendwo so richtig ran.


----------



## -w0lf- (1. Mai 2006)

@Ketterechts: Schaut echt klasse aus!


----------



## gremlino (1. Mai 2006)

@Ketterechts: Also ich finds gut. Hab an meinem LTS ja auch die Neonmaguras. Finde sowas hat stil und passt zu dieser Generation Bikes.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2006)

insgesamt cooles rad ! 
allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass ich an meinem rad weder die maguras noch die hörnchen verbaut hätte. zeitlich passt es allerdings schon zusammen.
so ein lts würde mir auch noch gefallen...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (1. Mai 2006)

ich finds gut so wies ist und vor allem MIT, den hörnchen, das ist zwar optisch nicht herausragend aber hörnchen haben echt auf längeren Strecken Vorteile und man sollte die Räder ja auch bewegen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Mai 2006)

@ ketterechts  :  das bike an sich mit den komponenten ist schon toll.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> so habe mir grade selbst den text ruiniert... ALSO bevors ein andrer tut...:
> 
> K-A-B-E-L-B-I-N-D-E-R SAUGEN. !
> schade dass die zughüllen zweifarbig ausfallen - wirkt unstimmig.
> ...



beide kabelbinder stammen von angeklebten Scheibenbremsbefestigungen - die originalverlegung läuft wie die anderen auch übers unterrohr - und zwar dumm das die leitung 2 meter lang sein muss um zu passen. drum auch 2 farbige züge - mir sind die goldenen Jagwire einfach ausgegangen ob dieser Mistverlegung. Drum noch bissl Shimano M drin. 

Formula 140mm - heute Beläge ausgebrannt und Scheibe entfettet. Beschwert sich manchmal in den höchsten Tonlagen aber bremst mich Fettkind souverän.

Smica Stütze:
lang, leicht, BILLIG. Wiegt in 31,6mm, ungekürzte 400mm 256g. Gekürrzt auf 360mm etwas über 200g. Für 30 Latten rum eine Top Investition. Wird aber bei Gelegenheit gegen etwas nettes ersetzt. 

Zum Spaßhalten habe ich noch eine Stummelstütze samt gestipptem Selle dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habukka! (3. Mai 2006)

Seit 1 Jahr in meinem Besitz. Rahmen 03.
Freue mich auf den Sommer, einerseits wegen des Bikens anderseits, da ich endlich wieder arbeiten kann um mir die lang ersehnten tieferen Brücken und einen richtigen Service leisten kann!
Bin ganz zufrieden damit! Macht spass und lässt sich super fahren. Wenns sein muss - und das ist es öfters, wenn man keine DH-strecke vor der haustür hat - kommt man (ich) damit sogar den berg hoch. 500höhenmeter auf ca 14km in 70min (einschliesslich 10min pause


----------



## DHRacer (3. Mai 2006)

@Habukka!
Nen DHi ist natürlich immer eine feine Sache ... auch wenn ich mit meinem keine 500HM schaffe (zumindest nicht bergauf  )


----------



## SplashingKrusty (3. Mai 2006)

So.

Ich hab zwar schon mal was hier reingesetzt, hab aber dooferweise extern verlinkt  (is ja auch in jedem Forum anders)

Also hier nochmal mein 2005´er Zaskar Team:
(Ich weiß falsche seite, aber egal, stand nunmal so da  )






[/url][/IMG]

und nochmal von vorne:





Fährt sich göttlich..

Cya, Philipp.


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. Mai 2006)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:
			
		

> @ chat chambers
> 
> Is sehr wahrscheinlich von 93.
> Mein Vater hat den gleichen Rahmen....
> ...



Jepp, Rahmen ist neu, lag wohl lange im Lager...
Hier mal die Rahmennummer:
SY540384...ist aber nicht sehr aufschlussreich..


----------



## Kint (4. Mai 2006)

rahmennummern in den rahmennummernfred. 
@ lord h:

nicht falsch vertshehen, du wolltest kritik, also bekommst du welche... 
würde das bike aber so auch nehmen is klar ne...


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> rahmennummern in den rahmennummernfred.
> @ lord h:
> 
> nicht falsch vertshehen, du wolltest kritik, also bekommst du welche...
> würde das bike aber so auch nehmen is klar ne...



oh lob! ich freu mich schon fast meines lebens *g*


----------



## Hans777 (8. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]



Ist die Sattelstütze nit arg tief drin oder täuscht das Foto?


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2006)

kannst ja mal in der galerie nachschaun da sind noch einige pics von der seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja mal in der galerie nachschaun da sind noch einige pics von der seite


gerade da sieht es noch mehr danach aus !
an die zugverlegung solltest du echt auch nochmal ran.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2006)

@versus  :

mag ja auch sein.aber was sol ich dazu sagen wenn man es sich halt auch selber anschaun kann.

was könnte man denn an der zugverlegung ändern deiner meinung nach?


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> was könnte man denn an der zugverlegung ändern deiner meinung nach?


kürzen - zumndest auf dem foto von oben sieht das gekabels ziemlich ausladend aus.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Mai 2006)

Hier mal 2 aktuelle Fotos vom Zaskar nach der ersten Tour im Gelände. 

Alles ab 20% wird mit 32/27 schwierig, zumal dann die Kette sehr schräg läuft. 
Muss da sicher nochmal am Innenlager basteln (von 113 auf evtl. 107)












Cu Danni


P.S. Schade, leider sieht man auf den Fotos garnicht wie gut das gelb der Felgen und das Rot der Reifenflanken zu den Rahmenaufklebern passen. Das ist schon fast Porno


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal 2 aktuelle Fotos vom Zaskar nach der ersten Tour im Gelände.
> 
> Alles ab 20% wird mit 32/27 schwierig, zumal dann die Kette sehr schräg läuft.
> Muss da sicher nochmal am Innenlager basteln (von 113 auf evtl. 107)
> ...


hola dani,
sieht super aus und die farbkombi kann ich mir gut vorstellen  
so langsam gewöhne ich mich sogar an die  triathletiker-hebel  
bekommt dadurch etwas sehr linear-geht-nach vorn-dynamisches. dabei dürfte v-max durch das 32er blatt etwas eingeschränkt sein, oder?

echt gei... äh porno

p.s. wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei dir mit dem treffen aus ??? hast dich noch gar nicht geäußert...


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2006)

> so langsam gewöhne ich mich sogar an die  triathletiker-hebel
> bekommt dadurch etwas sehr linear-geht-nach vorn-dynamisches.



..find ich nicht.sieht mehr nach den fühlern von nem käfer aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (8. Mai 2006)

So richtig gefallen mir die Hebel auch nicht. 
Funktionieren aber einwandfrei und sind mal was anderes als STI und X7/9/0. 

Zum Treffen kann und möchte ich mich (noch) nicht äußern. 

Ich weiß terminlich nicht ob es klappt und die 500km Anreise sind auch ne ganz schöne Strecke (finanziell gesehen) 
Grundsätzlich würde ich natürlich sehr gern kommen. 
Ich denke ich werde mein Kommen kurzfristig ankündigen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## DaRanger (10. Mai 2006)

Hallöle,bin neu hier!

Ich hab da was seltenes.Ein Gt Vantara 28".Möchte euch ein paar Bilder zeigen.Leider muß ich sie noch verleinern.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2006)

DaRanger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,bin neu hier!
> 
> Ich hab da was seltenes.Ein Gt Vantara 28".Möchte euch ein paar Bilder zeigen.Leider muß ich sie noch verleinern.


hallo und willkommen!

folgende klicks zum bilder einfügen:

1.antworten 
2.anhängen verwalten 
3. im neuen fenster: durchsuchen
4. hochladen
5. fenster schliessen
6. im hauptfenster: antworten

und los...


----------



## nordstadt (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2006)

@Nordstadt: Schön clean, hast du ´ne ENO drin oder passt die Kettenlänge zufällig (halbes Kettenglied?!)


----------



## nordstadt (11. Mai 2006)

@ kingmoe

Nö, sitzt unter Spannung mittels 1/2 Jahr alter Kette.

Mfg Chris


----------



## DaRanger (11. Mai 2006)

Joa,Danke für Die Hilfe.

Das Sollte jetzt geklappt haben.
Aber leider etwas zu klein.

Peace!


----------



## -w0lf- (11. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja schick DaRanger, könnte ich mich für die Straße auch mit anfreunden


----------



## jedinightmare (12. Mai 2006)

*ICH HABE DEN ALLERNEUSTEN PROTOTYP AUS DEM HAUSE GT GEFUNDEN!!!*


----------



## -w0lf- (12. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruckus_andy (12. Mai 2006)




----------



## versus (12. Mai 2006)

@jedinightmare: vor allem der integralhelm ist echt p.o.r.n.o. (um in der sprache der zeit zu bleiben)
@ruckus andy: cooles teil, aber die spacer über dem vorbau sehen für ein hügel-runter-rad gefährlich aus + die shifter position wäre mir zu steil. alles kleinigkeiten !


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Mai 2006)

Wo wir mal gerade beim Thema Ruckus sind: Hier noch ein gestern Abend fertig gewordener Kundenaufbau bzw. -umbau (wegen gerissenem DHi).
Gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut ... mal abgesehen vom Sattel.













Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2006)

yep ! gebe dir in beiden punkten recht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Mai 2006)

> yep ! gebe dir in beiden punkten recht




....ich auch.


----------



## GT-Man (13. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich ganz schick, aber ist die Gabel nicht ein bisschen heftig? Am DHi mag sie ja durchaus Sinn gemacht haben - aber am Ruckus? Klärt mich mal auf - wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel und wieviel der Hinterbau?


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Mai 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ganz schick, aber ist die Gabel nicht ein bisschen heftig? Am DHi mag sie ja durchaus Sinn gemacht haben - aber am Ruckus? Klärt mich mal auf - wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel und wieviel der Hinterbau?



Moin,
also der Hinterbau hat 180mm und die Gabel 200mm Federweg. Vom Lenkwinkel und allem passt das schon ganz gut zusammen. Einzig die Tretlagerhöhe ist nun sehr groß.
Im GT-Team wurde der Rahmen aber auch schon mit Boxxer im Renneinsatz gefahren. Haben uns davon mal ein wenig inspirieren lassen...


----------



## Valen (13. Mai 2006)

irgendwie muss ich an die höher gelegten DT80 aus meiner Jugend denken... ist irgendwie nicht meine Ästhetik... aber wers mag....


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2006)

Valen schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie muss ich an die höher gelegten DT80 aus meiner Jugend denken... ist irgendwie nicht meine Ästhetik... aber wers mag....


    ich hatte eine RD 80...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Mai 2006)

sooo - ich hatte heute bastelstunde.

schon lange hätte ich gerne eine lockout gabel am hardtail. so kam es, dass ich die skareb aus dem xcr ins avalanche und die judy aus dem avalanche ins xcr geschraubt. das avalanche liegt jetzt mit der luftgabel bei 10,3kg, das xcr bei 12,4.
leiderleiderleider passt die weisse gabel zwar ganz gut zum rahmendekor, aber eben nicht so wie das electric red der judy. diese wiederum macht sich am xcr ganz nett, oder WAS MEINT IHR ? ? ? 
ggf. muss ich mich mal nach einer skareb super in candy-red umschauen.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2006)

und beim basteln habe ich dann mal die familie aus der werkstatt geräumt - es fehlen nur das stahlrennerchen und das enduro.
v.l.n.r.: klein quantum pro | gt avalanche | gt xcr 1000 | marin muirwoods | biria titanal:


----------



## GTdanni (14. Mai 2006)

Porno !     

So ein Bild will ich dieses Jahr auch mal machen, weiß nur noch nicht wie ich die Räder alle hinstellen soll, ich hab nicht so ne schöne Mauer zum dran stellen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

*ENDLICH IST ES SOWEIT....*

Noch nicht gaaaanz fertig (fehlt noch Kleinkram, muss aber warten bis es das alles mal bei eBay gibt), aber für nen ersten Eindruck poste ich schon mal ein paar Bilder... Aber zerfleischt mich jetzt nicht direkt, okay?

 

1. Erst mal auf mehrfachen Wunsch der gebastelte Bremsadapter. Funktioniert einwandfrei, übrigens sogar OHNE Schelle. Ist am Rahmen festgeschraubt (goldene Schraube) und stützt sich beim Bremsen GEGEN den Rahmen ab. Perfekt.





2. Retrostyle... XT-II-Shifter mit Dischebel... Sieht man nicht oft  





3. Kettenspanner in dieser Art waren mal DER Hit schlechthin. Egal. Funktioniert im Übrigen sehr gut.





4. Ich find die Optik cool. Basta.





5. Bei Rücken- oder Gegenwind absolut gigantisch. Bei Seitenwind etwas problematisch, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte. Die Vorteile der Disc überwiegen gegenüber den NAchteilen BEI WEITEM. Schade, dass man die Dinger kaum noch bekommt. 





6. Ja, die Kabelbinder am Oberrohr und das silberne Tape am Sattelrohr kommen noch ab. Die hintere Bremsleitung ist nur noch etwa sieben Zentimeter zu lang, deswegen musste ich bei der Verlegung etwas improvisieren. Kommt aber noch. 





So, das war´s für heute... Und? Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Mai 2006)

die bremsanlage ist mit abstand die schlechteste die ich kenne.
Julie und Clara - uiuiui - nur mit Clara komplett hättest du es schlechter treffen können!


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> die bremsanlage ist mit abstand die schlechteste die ich kenne.
> Julie und Clara - uiuiui - nur mit Clara komplett hättest du es schlechter treffen können!



Ja ich weiß, deswegen isses ja schon ein Mix - der Clara-Hebel bremst schon im Bike-Nirvana. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, die komplette Gustav-M zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Mai 2006)

du hast Post


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Mai 2006)

+  Rahmen
+  Gabel

-  Felgen
-  Hörner
-  Griffe
-  Schalthebel
-  Adapter


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2006)

eigenwillig.


----------



## GT-Man (17. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> eigenwillig.



... und gerade deshalb irgendwie cool.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. Mai 2006)

ich finde es stimmig. gerade die doppelbrücke passt sich erstaunlich gut ein. gut, die laufräder passen nicht so zur geländegängigkeit aber wenn es angenehm ist und besser fährt, optisch gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## Pharell (17. Mai 2006)

sehr eigenwillig.
Der schöne Rahmen und dann der Aufbau, ich weiss nicht so recht.


----------



## oldman (17. Mai 2006)

jaaa, ein sehr individueller aufbau...
aber, es muss dir gefallen, das ist das wichtigste!
oldman


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2006)

wow - das ist ein pfund ! ! !
also nach den klassischen regeln der vernunft, bzw. logik und meinem persönlichen empfinden für ästhetik fällt das rad komplett durch.
scheiben am mtb kombiniert mit doppelbrücke und kettenspanner ??? da scheint mir der einsatzzweck nicht so ganz klar umrissen zu sein.
ABER: eigenwillig, mit sicherheit einzigartig und wirklich MUTIG ! ! !
wie sagte schon helge schneider: "bei mir kann jeder machen was er will!"


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Mai 2006)

Hätte ich gewußt, was ich hier auslöse.....  

Dabei bin ich noch gar nicht ganz fertig! 





Trotzdem finde ich es stimmig - und bekannterweise hat ja jeder ein Recht auf meine Meinung!!  

*Wer hat eine gute Idee für diese bescheuerte Bremsleitung!?*


----------



## Kint (18. Mai 2006)

so von weiten gehts ja eigentlich ganz gut...braucht man gar keine Schweisserbrille... 
ist das ne Fototapete oder real life ? 
also Hydraulikleitung kannst du gut mit folgendem tool befestigen:
http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?&products_id=2783
wobei manche sagen die klappern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (18. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> so von weiten gehts ja eigentlich ganz gut...braucht man gar keine Schweisserbrille...
> ist das ne Fototapete oder real life ?
> also Hydraulikleitung kannst du gut mit folgendem tool befestigen:
> http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?&products_id=2783
> wobei manche sagen die klappern....



Nein, das ist KEINE Fototapete - das sind originale Bergheimer gelbe Blumen.

Die Magura-Dinger hab ich. Die sind aber ... naja, sagen wir "sub-optimal".


----------



## jopo (20. Mai 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *ENDLICH IST ES SOWEIT.... *Noch nicht gaaaanz fertig
> Erst mal auf mehrfachen Wunsch der gebastelte Bremsadapter.
> 
> 
> ...


 
.............noch mehr fertig geht garnicht!


----------



## laxerone (20. Mai 2006)

War ein Fehlkauf, aber glücklicherweise sind Zaskars ja ansteckend Der Verkäufer wusste nicht so richtig, ob der Rahmen eloxiert war oder nicht...er hat sich dann als lackiert herausgestellt und damit nicht meine Zielgruppe. Aber als ein Kumpel von mir ihn gesehen hat, hat er sich gleich verliebt und so wurde er frisch aufgebaut. Voilà:


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2006)

ne, ne, neee ! die gabel, die reifen, die hörnchen - echt nicht mein ding !


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2006)

Uff...


----------



## laxerone (20. Mai 2006)

das nächste wird wieder klassischer, versprochen


----------



## cleiende (20. Mai 2006)

Was ist denn das an den Lenkerenden? 8,8er zur Flugabwehr?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Mai 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das an den Lenkerenden? 8,8er zur Flugabwehr?



richtig - 2 mal acht-acht samt FuMe zum Sperrfeuer schießen 

den Winkel sollte der Mann dringend korrigieren, oder steht der bergauf hinterm Sattel? Missbraucht die Dinger gar als Steuerhörner?


----------



## korat (21. Mai 2006)

laxerone schrieb:
			
		

> frisch aufgebaut



ein sehr schöner rahmen. und eine gute entscheidung, ihn frisch aufzubauen. freu mich schon auf die bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2006)

MEIN 91er ZASKAR LE ES IST ENDLICH FERTIG   

ja ich weiss die h bremse ist noch nicht fertig und die griffe fehlen noch.  
schaltung ist andersrum da ich linkshänder bin und ich so lieber fahre. die sattelklemme wird noch gegen eine schwarze ausgetauscht.
ganz fertig ist es eh noch nicht da so ein bike wachsen muss


ES FÄHRT SICH WIE EIN..........ach ja TRAUM heisst das




ich bin offen für eure meinung


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2006)

Sehr schön David! Aber muss der Vorderreifen nicht andersrum montiert werden?! Rotes Elox-Zeug ist immer wieder geil!


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2006)

balsam für die noch immer tränenden augen - super rad ! 
muss moe in beiden punkten recht geben !


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Mai 2006)

naja dieses rote zeug sieht irgendwie so planlos verteilt aus !


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> naja dieses rote zeug sieht irgendwie so planlos verteilt aus !



rot gibt es an meinem bike aber bestimmt kein ZEUG.   

planlos    das versteh ich irgendwie nicht.


das bike wird seine erstausfahrt am 28 mai bei der berliner sternfahrt haben.


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Mai 2006)

> rot gibt es an meinem bike aber bestimmt kein ZEUG.
> 
> planlos    das versteh ich irgendwie nicht.



na gut...sorry für das ZEUG!
planlos = nicht schön verteilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (21. Mai 2006)

Nach den Zumutungen der letzten Tage mal wieder was Erfreuliches! Aber das mit den roten Teilen hätte ich bei freier Auswahl auch anders gemacht, Stütze wie Vorbau in schwarz, Lenker silber, Griffe, Sattel und Kettenblattschrauben rot. und die Schaltgriffe auf jeden Fall nicht grau! 
Aber wie schon tausendmal gesagt, alles Geschmacksache.
jopo


----------



## GT-Man (22. Mai 2006)

Ich finde "das rote Zeug" ziemlich klasse!


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2006)

dieses optische ZEUGnis hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2006)

hmmm... lecker zeug ! ! !


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Mai 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Zumutungen der letzten Tage mal wieder was Erfreuliches! Aber das mit den roten Teilen hätte ich bei freier Auswahl auch anders gemacht, Stütze wie Vorbau in schwarz, Lenker silber, Griffe, Sattel und Kettenblattschrauben rot. und die Schaltgriffe auf jeden Fall nicht grau!
> Aber wie schon tausendmal gesagt, alles Geschmacksache.
> jopo




DAS MIT DER ZUMUTUNG HABE ICH GEHÖRT!!!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Mai 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> .............noch mehr fertig geht garnicht!



Doch, geht.

Wollte es erst mit Kabelbindern festmachen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.


----------



## korat (23. Mai 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> DAS MIT DER ZUMUTUNG HABE ICH GEHÖRT!!!!!



so wirst du nie ein jedi


----------



## GT-Man (23. Mai 2006)

So, habe das STS XCR 2000 angefangen aufzubauen. Habe sogar noch nen Flite in SID-blau gefunden, der zu den Decals und dem Dämpfer passt. Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch eine vernünftige Kurbel und eine bessere Sattelstütze.


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2006)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## SixTimesNine (23. Mai 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> dieses optische ZEUGnis hab ich noch vergessen




Nicht ärgern über WortZeug, besser freuen über Zeugnis:
SixTimesNine says: Note 1 !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (24. Mai 2006)

und so schaut meins aus ....

http://el-rey.com/content/gallery/zaskarnew/index.html


----------



## -w0lf- (24. Mai 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:
			
		

> und so schaut meins aus ....
> 
> http://el-rey.com/content/gallery/zaskarnew/index.html



Sehr geil, für meinen persönlichen Geschmack etwas viel bunter Kleinkram, aber warum nicht auch mal Akzente setzen?  

PS: Du hast Post


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2006)

sehr lässig ! ! !
ne sid-blaue sid-gabel wäre jetzt natürlich auch noch chic !


----------



## joines (24. Mai 2006)

An sich ein brutal geiler Aufbau, aber ich bin entschieden gegen die schweinchenfarbenen King Teile!  

Passt denn der Lenkwinkel mit der Gabel noch? Sieht garnicht so aufgebockt aus!


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2006)

hi. mir gefällt nicht nur dein zaskar (-aufbau), auch deine seite hat ein schönes layout. den farbmix find ich schön, aber mir wär's etwas zu bunt. -Bin diesbezüglich aber sowieso etwas eigen: mir waren schon grüne onza chill pills an meinem zaskar zu viel  

bei den teilen hast du ja einiges investiert  bei mir hört's i.d.R. bei alten XT oder XTR Teilen auf. Chris King, Tune, Fox, Kooka, etc. sind mir einfach zu teuer.
u.a. deshalb geht mein zaskar aufbau in die richtung klassiche shimano teile:







wird's denn auch gelegentliche geländegänge geben.  
bei mir steht morgen eine erste kleine tour an. aber nur bei sonnenschein !  
. . . und hoffentlich heul' ich nicht bei jedem kratzer


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Mai 2006)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> so wirst du nie ein jedi



Will ich ja auch gar nicht.   Die dürfen ja nix ausser meditieren.

@ tomasius:

Sieht hammergut aus.


----------



## jopo (24. Mai 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, geht. Wollte es erst mit Kabelbindern festmachen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.


Hast Du's schon mal mit Kaugummi probiert? Und jetzt gibt es da son modernes Zeug, heisst Schweissgerät, glaube ich.


----------



## korat (25. Mai 2006)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb geht mein zaskar aufbau in die richtung klassiche shimano teile



womit du meiner bisherigen einschätzug nach auch am wenigsten ärger haben wirst.
das ist auf jeden fall ein zaskar auf meiner wellenlänge! einfach pur und schön. klassisch eben. schwarzer flite vielleicht noch, aber das ist auch schon etwas zu sehr standard  
und keine angst vor kratzern! solch kulturgut muß draußen gefahren und gesehen werden! und sollten die decals verkratzen, machst du sie einfach neu (du warst das doch, nicht wahr?).
 

achja: wenn du morgen fährst, schenk uns bitte fotos dieser schönheit in freier wildbahn!


----------



## oldman (25. Mai 2006)

@tomasius

die Gabel ist ja sehr schick, schnurgerade! Was ist das für ein Teil?
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Mai 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @tomasius
> 
> die Gabel ist ja sehr schick, schnurgerade! Was ist das für ein Teil?
> oldman



C´dale P-Bone?! Sieht zumindest genauso aus. Echt schön, ich steh´ ja auch auf straight forks. Hm, schnell nochmal an mein altes Zassi ´ne Kona P2 stecken...? Nee, Vatertags-Tour ist ja gleich.


----------



## jedinightmare (27. Mai 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt gibt es da son modernes Zeug, heisst Schweissgerät, glaube ich.



Ja, weiß ich, aber dazu müsste der Adapter ebenfalls aus Alu sein, nicht aus Stahl.
Wie dem auch sei, die Konstruktion hält bombenfest, obwohl ich da optisch wirklich noch was ändern muss...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Mai 2006)

was ist das für ein sattel tomasius?


----------



## Kint (28. Mai 2006)

und wenn man alte workshops durchblättert findet man tatsächlich auch hersteller die das damals so (mit schlauchschelle) ab werk geliefert haben...jaja, scheibenbremsverrückte... 



			
				jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, weiß ich, aber dazu müsste der Adapter ebenfalls aus Alu sein, nicht aus Stahl.
> Wie dem auch sei, die Konstruktion hält bombenfest, obwohl ich da optisch wirklich noch was ändern muss...


----------



## -w0lf- (28. Mai 2006)

So, mein Zassi ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden und darum hab ich es heute für euch mal auf seiner ersten Runde über meinen Hometrail fotografiert. Fiel mir allerdings sehr schwer, denn das Schmuckstück wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören zu laufen. Ist mit ABstand das schnellste Bike, das ich je besessen habe und mit 10,7kg auch das leichteste.
Ich weiss wohl, dass der breite gekröpfte Lenker nicht ganz retro ist, aber ich mag nunmal die 700er Teile am liebsten.


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn man alte workshops durchblättert findet man tatsächlich auch hersteller die das damals so (mit schlauchschelle) ab werk geliefert haben...jaja, scheibenbremsverrückte...



Jetzt nörgel doch nicht rum, allemal besser als der ganze Großserienramsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (28. Mai 2006)

Zaskar Junior und Senior


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Mai 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Zaskar Junior und Senior




*JA WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN??!!! HABEN WILL!!!! *


----------



## nordstadt (28. Mai 2006)

Vor allem Junior ist älter...


----------



## jopo (29. Mai 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, weiß ich, aber dazu müsste der Adapter ebenfalls aus Alu sein, nicht aus Stahl. Wie dem auch sei, die Konstruktion hält bombenfest, obwohl ich da optisch wirklich noch was ändern muss...


Ich habe gesehen, dass der aus Stahl ist und dass du ihn deshalb nicht anschweissen kannst, aber warum baust du ihn nicht aus Alu? Ich habe heute den Adapter für mein Lobo mit XC4 fertiggemacht, kommende Woche wird der angebraten und dann gibts hier ein Pic.
jopo


----------



## jedinightmare (29. Mai 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gesehen, dass der aus Stahl ist und dass du ihn deshalb nicht anschweissen kannst, aber warum baust du ihn nicht aus Alu? Ich habe heute den Adapter für mein Lobo mit XC4 fertiggemacht, kommende Woche wird der angebraten und dann gibts hier ein Pic.
> jopo



Weil ich mal wieder nur von hier bis zum Bordstein gedacht habe... Der Aluadapter zum Anschweissen kommt - bis dahin muss es eben so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## wrlcrew (30. Mai 2006)

*Tach! Ich hoffe ihr killt mich nicht direkt wegen der Votec* - damals fand ich die GS4 einfach nur geil....und sie musste dran  
Den Fox-Dämpfer hab ich im Winter noch bekommen - ist aber nur optisch besser als der Deluxe. Rad befindet sich gerade im Umbau - 
hab einige Teile an mein Intense gezimmert. Auf dem GT ist jetzt wieder ne XTR Ausstattung und ich überlege ob ich aus nostalgischen Gründen wieder die alte Judy DH dran machen soll...aber da sind die Elastomere schon bischen hart.


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2006)

also insgesamt ein schickes rad !!!
da ich kein mitglied des votec-hass-clubs bin, kann ich mit der kombination auch leben. bestimmt wirst du gleich noch gefragt, ob das steuerrohr eine doppelbrücke verkraftet. ich hatte mal an einer votec rumgedacht und mich bei votec und dem rahmenhersteller erkundigt und von beiden die selbe auskunft bekommen: die doppelbrücke belastet das steuerrohr nicht stärker als eine herkömmliche gabel.
di judy dh würde natürlich noch deutlich besser dazu passen und man kann die elastomere sehr gut gegen einen federkit (genaue bezeichnung weiss ich nicht mehr) austauschen. ich hatte mal eine judy dh und habe einfach federn aus einer normalen judy eingebaut - hat top funktioniert. 
letztes jahr beim wasgau marathon fuhr ein rewel titan mit einer judy dh mit englung kit - ca. 1200 gramm...


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2006)

ach ja - kleines minus für den plastik-flaschenhalter und die pumpenbefestigung ;-)


----------



## wrlcrew (30. Mai 2006)

Puuh! Schwein gehabt  
Danke - aber da werden wohl die "Votec-Hasser" noch ihr Votum abgeben...
Was das Steuerrohr angeht, hatte ich nie Probleme und die Forke hab ich schon seit Jahren drin. Abgesehen davon, hat sie Ihren "Dienst" auch immer sehr gut getan....gut, ist technisch nicht mehr das Neueste (OS-Innenleben), die Talas RLC fahr ich schon lieber, aber Doppelbrücken haben doch ihre Vorteile. Die "Classic" wiegt auch nur ca 1700g - für ne Doppelbrücke schon beachtlich.
Ich werd das LTS nochmal posten wenn's fertig ist(neue Laufräder/dickere Bremsen), mal sehen ob ich vielleicht noch mehr von den klassischen Parts verbaue...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Mai 2006)

@wrlcrew: Geile Schleuder, das Teil blinkt ja wie neu  
Großes Kino, ich finde es gelungen. Wenn die Votec gut funktioniert, lass sie drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (30. Mai 2006)

Ich finde, dass die Votec an dieses Rad nicht passt. Einfach zu "glatt". 
Das hat nichts mit Votec-Hasser zu tun, habe selber eine OS. 
Richtig schlimm ist der Adapter für die Bremse. 
Aber sonst, sehr schön! 
jopo


----------



## oldman (31. Mai 2006)

moin,

@wrlcrew
sehr fein, glänzt und blitzt...
muss versus recht geben - es ist kein problem die judy dh aufzumöbeln. vor allem die eglund kits kitzeln das letzte aus der gabel raus.
persönlich habe ich nichts gegen die votec, ich mag doppelbrücken wegen der optik nicht.
das ist aber wurscht - der bock muss dir gefallen!
oldman

p.s. eglund kits gibt's regelmäßig für kleine oiros im www


----------



## wrlcrew (31. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!  
Werd mich mal nach diesem Kit umschauen, kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Mal schauen ob sich das preislich noch lohnt...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (31. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja - kleines minus für den plastik-flaschenhalter und die pumpenbefestigung ;-)


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Vom Style her sähe eine polierte MZ sicher noch besser aus, z. B. ne geschraubte Z1 oder eine CR...  

Hand aufs Herz, wieviel wiegt es 

und

Wie lange hast Du poliert  ?

Der FOX is nich so doll, fährt sich wie nen Hardteil..


----------



## oldman (31. Mai 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank euch beiden!
> Werd mich mal nach diesem Kit umschauen, kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Mal schauen ob sich das preislich noch lohnt...




soooo, hier noch der Link zu Englund, die gehören zu Eko Sports. Zu der Firma gehört unter anderem auch White Brothers......

http://ekosport.com/ta_intro.shtml

oldman


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2006)

@kasmirkönig (#1989) der sattel ist ein brooks swift titan. die gabel ist eine cannondale p-bone.

@wrlcrew: ich finde die gabel viel zu wuchtig. würde gegen die rs tauschen. gruß, in meine heimatstadt mg


----------



## wrlcrew (31. Mai 2006)

@ oldman, danke dir für den Link, werd gleich mal reinschauen
@ tomasius - geht so finde ich...das Lts sieht ja auch nicht wirklich zierlich aus  , aber wie gesagt - in ein paar Wochen sieht das eh alles etwas anders aus. Ach ja, ich hoffe für dich, das du in eine Gegend gezogen bist, die nicht so ätzend flach ist wie MG  
@ LTS-Spinner - wie heißt's in Karate-Kid noch so schön: "auftragen - polieren". Ne, Spass beiseite, polier gar nicht so oft - ist nicht gut fürs Material. Ich wachse den Rahmen allerdings nach dem polieren, hält länger frisch.
Gewicht, so wie's auf dem Foto ist, allerdings mit Racing Ralph's und incl. Pedale _12,4 Kg._
Was den Dämpfer angeht muss ich dir Recht geben - knüppel hart, hab zum Glück noch zwei Deluxe hier - die ich mir allerdings beide bei der letzten Lago-Tour gesprengt habe. Müssen mal zur "Therapy".

Gruß
WRLcrew


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2006)

@ wrlcrew

naja, MG ist flach, das münsterland ist aber leider noch flacher  , aber es gibt ja den teutoburger wald.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Mai 2006)

So, nochmal mein Liebling, frisch geputzt:




Teileliste: Avalanche 2.0, RS Psylo Race 80 mm,Louise FR 180/160 mm, Crossride 2006, Michelin XCR Dry², SramX.0, Gripshift X.0, Kurbel LX HT II (find ich schöner als XT) Kassette Sram PG 990, Kette XTR, Pedale auch, Guizzo Vorbau 120 mm -5°, Truvativ Flatbar,Tigon Carbon Stütze, Flite Titanium, Ergon griffe mit Magnesium Barends usw.....


Ich finds wunderschön  UND: es fährt fantastisch, und das fast täglich zwischen 20 und 50 KM, in jedem Gelände.

Grüsse
Manni

PS: Wie wäre es mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der Nordlichter (um und bei Hamburg)? Sollte eigentlich machbar sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (31. Mai 2006)

SCHICK!
Das Einzige was ich noch ändern würde, wären die Felgen, da würden sich Discs noch etwas besser machen.


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2006)

top ! ! ! ich mag es (ja nicolai, auch die goldene gabel)!
wenn ich jetzt suchen müsste, würde ich vielleicht die hörnchen (finde gerade, kurze besser) und gaanz vielleicht die etwas zu lange bremsleitung finden.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> top ! ! ! ich mag es (ja nicolai, auch die goldene gabel)!
> wenn ich jetzt suchen müsste, würde ich vielleicht die hörnchen (finde gerade, kurze besser) und gaanz vielleicht die etwas zu lange bremsleitung finden.



Ja, ich finde kurze, grade Hörnchen auch besser, aber durch die integrierten Hörnchen bei Ergon (übrigens, es ist das Frauenmodel WR2, der männliche Griff ist mir persönlich zu dick) gewinnt man auf jeder Seite fast 2 cm.
Ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich diese Griffkombi so lasse oder einen "klassischen" Lockdown Griff mit meinen Smica-Hörnchen anbaue. By the way: gibt es passende Lockdown Griffe für Sram Gripshift? Für einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.

Die Bremsleitungen haben schon mal besser gepasst(siehe Rahmenschutzaufkleber), habe vor kurzem erst den Vorbau gedreht, werden demnächst noch angepasst.

Manni


----------



## oldman (31. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> top ! ! ! ich mag es (ja nicolai, auch die goldene gabel)!



ich hab doch garnix gegen die goldene gabel gesagt...  

der bock sieht gut aus, wobei, ja, jetzt fällt's mir auf - man hätte die gabel ja umlackieren können  

nee jetzt, das ist ein feines bike!
oldman


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab doch garnix gegen die goldene gabel gesagt...
> 
> der bock sieht gut aus, wobei, ja, jetzt fällt's mir auf - man hätte die gabel ja umlackieren können
> 
> ...


ich erinnerte mich nur an das ein oder andere statement zu einem xcr sts...   
übrigens: habe letztens beim radhändler ein slingshot rennrad gesehen!
"ist von nem ami: irgendsoein faltrad..."


----------



## Mareskan (1. Juni 2006)

moin zusammen,

durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen und als treuer GT Fahrer verweile ich nun seit über 5 Stunden in diesem Thread. Viele Bilder sind einfach nur genial. Ich werde, wenn das Sauerländer Mistwetter endlich mal vorbei ist, mein Zaskar ablichten und hier veröffentlichen.

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Zaskar BJ 92
Schaltung: komplett XT
Laufräder: Mavic 517/521 
Naben: Hügi
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Ritchey
Kurbeln: Race Face
Pedalen: SPD
Federgabel: Manitou
Schnellspanner: Tune

Mein Bike sieht nicht mehr so edel aus wie viele andere Bikes hier, aber mein Zaskar hat mir mittlerweile 14 Jahre hin treue Dienste geleistet, sei es Alpenüberquerung, jährlicher Bikeurlaub in den Alpen und 1000e von Kilometern durchs Sauerland.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Freddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Juni 2006)

hallo freddy,

zunächst mal herzlich willkommen im forum ! 
die teileliste hört sich so an, als wärest du hier genau richtig !
also bilder machen und posten - das sau(erländer) wetter können wir uns ja wegdenken ;-)


----------



## jedinightmare (2. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ich erinnerte mich nur an das ein oder andere statement zu einem xcr sts...
> übrigens: habe letztens beim radhändler ein slingshot rennrad gesehen!
> "ist von nem ami: irgendsoein faltrad..."




*WO?!?*


----------



## oldman (2. Juni 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *WO?!?*



infiziert, wa?


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2006)

bei "conrad der fahrradladen" in kaiserslautern - war allerdings ein kundenrad, das zur inspektion im laden stand...


----------



## jopo (4. Juni 2006)

Adapter Hope XC4 an 1998er STS-Lobo. 





Die Bremse ist IS2000 für vorn 150 und hinten 130! Millimeter Scheiben. Ich habe eine 180er Scheibe an Rohloff. Mehr geht nicht, da ist dann das Horst-Link im Weg. Der Adapter ist 2-teilig weil die beiden Teile in der Flucht um 3mm versetzt sind um optimal auf der Strebe zu sitzen.
jopo


----------



## wrlcrew (4. Juni 2006)

*Hi Leude*
Mal was anderes...Ich habe vor kurzem einem guten Freund nen LTS-Rahmen besorgt und brauche jetzt einen neuen Satz Aufkleber! Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich noch welche bekommen kann? Muss auch nicht unbedingt den LTS-Schriftzug für das Oberrohr beinhalten...Hauptsache die Restlichen GT's sind dabei (Steuer-Sattel-Unterrohr).
*Wenn jemand was weiß, bitte melden *(aber bitte nicht ebay - zu selten)*!!!*
Danke euch!   

Gruß
WRLcrew


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2006)

endlich mal ein adapter der gefällt, sehr gut jopo.  

und zu den decals ausser in der bucht wirst du nicht fündig werden. schau auch mal in amiland inner bucht, die schmeissen mit decalsets nur so um sich. (das ja ohne lts schriftzug sein darf ... )


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2006)

@wrlcrew: Schönes LTS, ist ein 95er, oder? Ich finde aber auch, an nen LTS gehört ne Judy DH oder SL.
Vielleicht aber nur, weil ichs genauso habe      


ungeputzt und im Winteroutfit mit Licht und Tasche:


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2006)

also ich weiss, dass wir hier über gts reden, aber das passt jetzt doch irgendwie:
wir sind heute zu fünft über den felsenpfad in rodalben gedonnert und mit dabei war u.a. ein 96er hot chili x-rage mit JUDY DH !
allerdings waren die elastomere auch total hart, aber einfach auch ein klassiker


----------



## wrlcrew (5. Juni 2006)

...ja stimmt - die DH ist auf jeden Fall ein Klassiker... aber irgendwie brauch ich was DICKERES  . (80mm sind mir zu wenig)
Mal schauen was ich mit der noch so anstelle. Vielleicht fürs nächste Rad.

@gremlino - ich hab damals auch die gute alte HS33 drauf gehabt. In den Mitt-90'ern war DAS Gelb ja noch Ok - hab sie aber später abgebeizt und danach poliert - sah hammermäßig aus!!
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Polierte hab ich sonst nirgends gesehen...übrigens...ist ein 96'er.  

Gruß
*WRLcrew*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Juni 2006)

also ich bin heute wie gesagt mit dem xcr und meiner 80mm judy unterwegs gewesen. wenn die 80mm gut genutzt werden, bzw. gut funktionieren, kommt man damint sehr weit. 
allerdings gebe ich dir recht, dass was dickeres auch spass macht - darum erhalte ich auch anfang nächster woche (hoffentlichschonmorgen) ein paket mit einer votec gs 4 air2 für das spec. enduro ;-)
wenn ich bei der montage fragen habe, kann ich da auf dich (oder jopo) zukommen ?


----------



## wrlcrew (6. Juni 2006)

*@versus* - wenn ich kann, helf ich gerne  
für die AIR gibts von steinerdesign sehr gute "upgrades" - aber die sollte auch so völlig reichen...ist vor allem schön leicht  
Wenn das Schaftrohr lang genug ist, solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Anyway, meld dich einfach wenns hakt.

Gruß
WRLcrew


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2006)

danke! das werde ich wenns hängt ;-)


----------



## jopo (6. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ein paket mit einer votec gs 4 air2 für das spec. enduro ;-)
> wenn ich bei der montage fragen habe, kann ich da auf dich (oder jopo) zukommen ?


Hi Versus, die Montage ist eigentlich simpel, allerdings muss bei Verwendung von Votec-Vorbau das Steuerrohr sehr genau abgelängt werden. Da gibt es keine Spacer-Türme. Die normale Verschraubung des Steuerrohrs ist mit Klemmstopfen oben und unten, mit Innensechskant-Senkkopfschraube M6 befestigt. Achtung, da gab es mal riesige Probs, da sind einigen Leuten die unteren Klemmstopfen während der Fahrt rausgefallen. Muss ein saugutes Gefühl sein, wenn die Gabel plötzlich unten keine Führung mehr hat. Ich habe dann eine Torx-Zylinderkopfschraube unten reingedreht, das hält super, die frisst sich richtig fest. Von Steiner-Design gibt es aber - glaube ich - ein Befestigungsset mit durchgehender Schraube, also ohne Klemmstopfen. Habe auf ebay mal so ein Teil gesehen.
jopo


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2006)

danke ! das steuerrohr muss so einen hauch kürzer als von ok oberer brücke bis uk unterer brücke, damit man die über die klemmstopfen richtig zusammenziehen kann, oder ?
ich habe schon mal eine montiert, aber das ist ne weile her...


----------



## jopo (7. Juni 2006)

Klar, etwas kürzer. Erst unten leicht zusammenschrauben. Dann muss oben noch etwas Luft sein zwischen Steuerrohr und Stopfen, wie bei einer normalen AheadKappe. Dann oben ansetzen und dann beide festziehen. 
Hast Du auch noch in beiden Klemmstopfen die V2A-Senkkopf mit Innnensechskant? 
jopo


----------



## Squall175 (8. Juni 2006)

Hi habe an meinem rad ne gabel ersetzt die zu groß´ist  sieht witzig aus neonröhren hatte ich auch mal ....aber das nächste lichtchen ist bereits in planung..kann leider kein bild bei fürgen weil sie zu groß sind bei interesse schreiben


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juni 2006)

Squall175 schrieb:
			
		

> kann leider kein bild bei fürgen weil sie zu groß sind bei interesse schreiben



Du kannst dir auf der Forums-Homepage ganz unten ein Fotoalbum einrichten. Da kannst du auch große Bilder hochladen und die dann mit den schon fertig angezegiten Bild-Links in deinen Beiträgen anzeigen. Einfach Links kopieren und im Posting einfügen.


----------



## gremlino (10. Juni 2006)

> mit JUDY DH !
> allerdings waren die elastomere auch total hart, aber einfach auch ein klassiker



jo, hab bei mir alles innen drin umgebaut, auf Federn     Ich will nichts anderes haben    zumal an der Gabel nichts dran ist, noch nichteinmal die TIN Beschichtung hat nen Kratzer




> @gremlino - ich hab damals auch die gute alte HS33 drauf gehabt. In den Mitt-90'ern war DAS Gelb ja noch Ok - hab sie aber später abgebeizt und danach poliert - sah hammermäßig aus!!
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Polierte hab ich sonst nirgends gesehen...übrigens...ist ein 96'er.



Hmm, die Idee ist gut. Ich stand schon öfters davor und habe mir gedacht.....: "Da muss mal ne andere Farbe an die Bremse dran....." Hatte bisher aber immer nur an schwarz gedacht......glaube das ist eine Aktion für den nächsten Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Hab mein erstes GT entstaubt und aufgefrischt. Ihr dürft schonmal die Steine  sammeln. Ist halt nicht mehr original, muß mich aber zukünftig im Winter 2x30 min zur Arbeit bringen.

GT Karakoram 1992, 20"

Diesmal neu dazugekommen:
Laufradsatz mit Nabendynamo
Reifen Schwalbe Big Apple
Beleuchtung
ControlTech Vorbau 130mm, 0 Grad (NOS!!!)

Der Rest sind "ältere Verbrechen".

So, und jetzt geht es nach Kaiserslautern (ITA : USA)  
Gruss,

cleiende

P.S.:
Ich werde älter und stehe nicht mehr ganz so auf die Streckbank. Wenn einer den Vorbau im Tausch/Wertausgleich mit einem zeitlich passenden schwarzem 1 1/8 Vorbau (nicht Ahead), 110mm, leicht ansteigend, gut erhalten haben möchte bitte PN


----------



## kingmoe (17. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde es immer gut, wenn uralte GTs noch bewegt werden! Ich habe eine Satdtschlampe, die deiner von weitem fast ähnlich sieht (auch mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblechen etc.)
Ist ein Avalanche Team mit viel Purple  








Und ich habe sogar noch Maguras HS11 auf die U-Brake-Sockel gestopft, also unklassischer geht´s kaum.


----------



## FK65 (18. Juni 2006)

Hurra, es gibt noch mehrere, die diese Idee hatten...

Neben dem Originalaufbau meines älteren Karakorams will ich mir auch noch eine "Stadtschlampe" mit klassischem GT-Rahmen aufbauen.
Cool, das hier schon solche Räder existieren!
Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich einen Singlespeeder draus machen, auch gemäßigte Geometrie (der Vorbau darf ruhig etwas ansteigen und ein Downhill-Lenker ist auch nicht verboten  ), dicke Schlappen (vielleicht auch Big Apple wie bei cleiende), Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger... Also so eigentlich das uncoolste (oder am wenigsten Porno), was man sich denken kann.
Nabendynamo ist auch eine sehr gute Idee... Und viellicht sogar ein Brooks-Sattel?? Wer weiß?
Ich werde die Bilder dann auch hier posten

Grüße
Frank

P.S. Mensch cleiende, Du warst beim Fußball - was für ein Spiel (3 rote Karten, 1:1)...............


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juni 2006)

Mal was anderes 
GT 2006 Power Series 24" mit XTR Bremse und Custom Laufrädern.


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2006)

aaaahhh... endlich mal ein bmx !
ich dachte schon mit den teilen fährt gar niemand mehr rum. 
schön !


----------



## kingmoe (18. Juni 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich einen Singlespeeder draus machen...


Schau mal meins genau an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (18. Juni 2006)

@kingmoe
Ja, jetzt seh ich`s: vorne nur ein Blatt.
Nur hinten ist ein bisschen unscharf: Hast Du das Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner umfunktioniert? Spacer drin?
Ich bin totaler Anfänger, was Singlespeeder betrifft, deshalb die Fragen. 
Außer vor 30 Jahren, da gab`s bei uns nur einen Gang und der reichte damals immer... Allerdings konnte man die Kette ja auch prima durch Zug am Hinterrad spannen...
Danach hatte ich dann mal eine 3-Gang-Schaltung am Rennrad nachgerüstet (bzw. der Herr Papa), das war schon toll. 
Jetzt wird`s aber sehr Off-Topic.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## kingmoe (18. Juni 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Hast Du das Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner umfunktioniert? Spacer drin?



Zweimal ja! Bilder sind an der Stelle mies, sorry. Vorne alte AC-Kurbel mit 42er Blatt u. hinten ein 16er DX-Ritzel mit Spacern aus alten zerlegten Kassetten. Schaltwerk als Spanner ist nicht elegant, aber funktioniert besser als fast alle "echten" Spanner.


----------



## minhang (19. Juni 2006)

moin moin,
werde mich hier mal gleich mit meinem ssssschatzssss vorstellen. und gleich schoneinmal ankündigen, dass ich wohl demnächst verstärkt hilfe hier aus dem forum in anspruch nehmen werde, da ich mir gerade eine STS-titanframe (zaskar geometrie) zugelegt habe. wir mein erster komplett aufbau.
zu meinem tequilla sunrise: alles noch origonal von 93...bis auf den sattel, der mir letztes jahr weggebrochen ist und die reifen habe ich dem alter des rades und der stadt ein wenig angepasst


----------



## FK65 (20. Juni 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Noch eins in Tequila sunrise!
Meins ist noch im Aufbau, aber bald fertig.
Leider habe ich auch keinen originalen LRS mehr. na was solls.
Bilder folgen dann.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau des STS

Gute Nacht

Frank


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Juni 2006)

Yo. Retro pur. Gefällt mir.


----------



## korat (20. Juni 2006)

also da geht mir aber das  auf...
soweit man erkennen kann, ein beneidens- und erhaltenswerter lackzustand!
schön wären doch auch mal bilder von den teilen in der sonne, falls sie denn noch mal wiederkommt.
übrigens ist es ein 92er jahrgang, rein optisch für mich einer der schönsten.


----------



## minhang (20. Juni 2006)

das mit dem lack kommt wohl weil der schmutz...im übrigen auch ein 92er baujahr... mein rad immer so lange konserviert... komischer weise sieht der gaul auf den fotos viel sauberer aus. aber sollte ich mal mit knipse unterwegs sein, gibts auch ein paar sonnige fotos.


----------



## Valen (20. Juni 2006)

@cleiende 
das ist der original "carrier clip" auf dem Foto, oder? ist da wo der herkommt noch einer?

ansonsten: schöne Stadtschlampen!!! 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2006)

@ valen
Einen gibt es noch - in meinem Keller. Ist allerdings meine Reserve. 
Ebay USA, da findet sich das gut Stück ab und an sogar OVP. Gibt allerdings zwei Durchmesser (Stahl- /Alurahmen), also aufpassen.

Tequila Sunrise - mein Traum. Aber dann bekäme ich echt Stress daheim, #6.....


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2006)

minhang schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> werde mich hier mal gleich mit meinem ssssschatzssss vorstellen. und gleich schoneinmal ankündigen, dass ich wohl demnächst verstärkt hilfe hier aus dem forum in anspruch nehmen werde, da ich mir gerade eine STS-titanframe (zaskar geometrie) zugelegt habe. wir mein erster komplett aufbau.
> zu meinem tequilla sunrise: alles noch origonal von 93...bis auf den sattel, der mir letztes jahr weggebrochen ist und die reifen habe ich dem alter des rades und der stadt ein wenig angepasst


seeehr schön, wenn ich mir auch die bemerkung erlauben muss, dass es heute auch noch flites zu kaufen gibt  
ein wunderschönes rad, nach dem ich auch schon mehrfach die fühler ausgestreckt hatte  
was für einen rahmen hast du dir da gekauft ???
ist das der gt nachbau von ebay, der hier schon öfter durch das forum gegeistert ist ?
foddo !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (20. Juni 2006)

ja... das mit dem sattel ist nicht optimal...vor allem die nieten am original waren natürlich der hammer... wenn dann sollte eben auch der das sein.

zum rahmen... nun, foddo aus welchem grund? weil kein GT? ... ja, auch das tut mir in der seele weh, ansonsten war der einfach nur so gunstig und die schweissnäte sind so derbe verarbeitet, dass ich einfach nicht anders konnte... oder gibt es anderes über diesen rahmen zu berichten? und sollte ich den aufbau gar nicht erst anfangen?


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2006)

nee, nee - keine sorge. 
fotos eigentlich nur um zu sehen ob es überhaupt der von mir gemeinte rahmen ist. und weil wir hier immer am liebsten foddos anschauen ;-)
"derbe" heisst in diesem fall jetzt gut  (bzw. geil, porno aber das hatten wir ja schon ;-) ?
ich fand den rahmen (wenn wir über den selben sprechen) auch immer intgeressant, allerdings ist für mich ein nachbau dann doch nie in frage gekomen, bzw. so weit ich weiss ist das teil auch recht schwer, oder ?


----------



## minhang (20. Juni 2006)

hmm, habe jetzt keinen direkten vergleich, aber sts hat eine zeit lang in kleinstserie für grosse hersteller und teams titanrahmen gebaut. verarbeitet ist er wirklich vom feinsten, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, wie schwer er im vergleich zum xizang ist...titan halt... warscheinlich immernoch leichte als meine cromo schleuder 
fotos kommen bei gelegenheit.

ach...missverständnis...: foddo (oder so ähnlich) heist in der huttensprache (starwars) so viel wie ********  wird in einigen anderen foren öfters mal benutzt


----------



## Andreas Illesch (20. Juni 2006)

Hier gibt's einige Bilder von meinem GT, aber Vorsicht: Es ist ein Rennrad.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/28215


----------



## minhang (20. Juni 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Tequila Sunrise - mein Traum. Aber dann bekäme ich echt Stress daheim, #6.....



da lässt sich abhilfe schaffen... ich tausche gern gegen dein xizang  na, na, nicht lange zögern


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2006)

minhang schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, habe jetzt keinen direkten vergleich, aber sts hat eine zeit lang in kleinstserie für grosse hersteller und teams titanrahmen gebaut. verarbeitet ist er wirklich vom feinsten, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, wie schwer er im vergleich zum xizang ist...titan halt... warscheinlich immernoch leichte als meine cromo schleuder
> fotos kommen bei gelegenheit.
> 
> ach...missverständnis...: foddo (oder so ähnlich) heist in der huttensprache (starwars) so viel wie ********  wird in einigen anderen foren öfters mal benutzt


ach so. huttensprache ? jabba ???
in huttisch bin ich nicht so firm


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juni 2006)

minhang schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, habe jetzt keinen direkten vergleich, aber sts hat eine zeit lang in kleinstserie für grosse hersteller und teams titanrahmen gebaut. verarbeitet ist er wirklich vom feinsten, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, wie schwer er im vergleich zum xizang ist...titan halt... warscheinlich immernoch leichte als meine cromo schleuder
> fotos kommen bei gelegenheit.
> 
> ach...missverständnis...: foddo (oder so ähnlich) heist in der huttensprache (starwars) so viel wie ********  wird in einigen anderen foren öfters mal benutzt



podo = futter
bantha podo = bantha futter



Gruß, Stefan

samt GT im Einsatz:





P.S.: die WPs im Rucksack waren dem letzten Schultag verschuldet


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2006)

@minhag
Vergiss es. Das wäre fast als ob ich Frau und Kinder verkaufen würde.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Juni 2006)

Hi GT-Gemeinde!  

Seit ca. 4 Wochen gehöre ich nun auch zu den stolzen GT-Besitzer, und seit ca. 2 Wochen (exakt nach der ersten Fahrt  ) zu den begeisterten Fans.
Ist zwar ein etwas anderes Einsatzgebiet als die meisten der hier geposteten GTs, aber das, was ich von euch bis jetzt so gelesen hab, erschien mir ja recht tolerant *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juni 2006)

Sattel, Stütze und Pedalen tauschen - dann bist du mein Held


----------



## FK65 (20. Juni 2006)

Man, hier ist ja heute was los.
Und da die Tequila Sunrise-Farbe so gut ankommt ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Juni 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Sattel, Stütze und Pedalen tauschen - dann bist du mein Held



Ist genauso in Planung. Wegen diesen Parts hab ich auch erst überlegt, ob ich es nicht vorläufig in den "vergewaltigte GTs"-Thread stellen soll 
Und die Kurbeln werden auch noch gegen XT getauscht, dass da auch CMP drauf steht, ist nur wegen des Handyfotos nicht so gut zu erkennen. Dann kommt diese Notlösung von Kettenführung auch ab. Muss nur erst sehen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn ich die Nebenkostennachzahlung gegen meinen nächsten Hiwi-Lohn rechne 

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich an dieses Plastikteil komme, das den Zug für den Umwerfer unterm i-Drive entlangführt? War leider nicht dabei...


----------



## -lupo- (20. Juni 2006)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Ist genauso in Planung. Wegen diesen Parts hab ich auch erst überlegt, ob ich es nicht vorläufig in den "vergewaltigte GTs"-Thread stellen soll
> Und die Kurbeln werden auch noch gegen XT getauscht, dass da auch CMP drauf steht, ist nur wegen des Handyfotos nicht so gut zu erkennen. Dann kommt diese Notlösung von Kettenführung auch ab. Muss nur erst sehen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn ich die Nebenkostennachzahlung gegen meinen nächsten Hiwi-Lohn rechne
> 
> Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich an dieses Plastikteil komme, das den Zug für den Umwerfer unterm i-Drive entlangführt? War leider nicht dabei...



Oh, Gustl am Ruckus   Ich dachte schon, das sei mein bike, da wir auch so eine Garagentür haben!  
Wie fährt sich das Teil mit der Pike? Ich habe immer noch die Monster bei mir drauf, aber lustigerweise fuhr sich mein Hardtail damit besser als das Ruckus; aber dafür macht es echt ALLES platt.

Das Teil was du suchst findest du bei www.icyclesusa.com und wahrscheinlich auch bei www.betd.co.uk . Eventuell kann mann eine Art Sammelbestellung machen.

Zur KeFü: Ich bin dabei was zu basteln, was ich dann an der Kettenstrebe fixieren werde, wie seinerzeit das Teil von A-Mazing; wenn ich es fertig habe werde ich ein Bild posten.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Juni 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Gustl am Ruckus   Ich dachte schon, das sei mein bike, da wir auch so eine Garagentür haben!
> Wie fährt sich das Teil mit der Pike? Ich habe immer noch die Monster bei mir drauf, aber lustigerweise fuhr sich mein Hardtail damit besser als das Ruckus; aber dafür macht es echt ALLES platt.
> 
> Das Teil was du suchst findest du bei www.icyclesusa.com und wahrscheinlich auch bei www.betd.co.uk . Eventuell kann mann eine Art Sammelbestellung machen.
> ...



Die Garagentüren sind jetzt auch nicht die allerexklusivsten *g*

Ich find das Bike mit der Gabel saugeil *g* bis vor kurzem war das Gemini (nicht hauen  ) mit Boxxer von meinem Kumpel mein absolutes Lieblingsbike, aber das GT hat es jetzt abgelöst. Trotz seiner ca. 19 kg bei dem Aufbau fährt es sich wirklich verspielt und agil, aber mehr Federweg hab ich mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht gewünscht.
Ich hatte erst Befürchtungen, dass die Pike zu kurz ist und einen steilen Lenkwinkel verursacht, aber eigenartigerweise hat sich der Lenkwinkel im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Bike, das nur für 100 mm vorne gedacht war (kannst ja bei Interesse mal in meine Galerie gucken), kaum verändert. Und das ist auch gut so 

Das, was an Kettenführung auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist auch schon wieder nicht mehr aktuell. Hab da jetzt eine schwierig zu beschreibende Konstruktion aus Rockring und nem angepassten Plastikteil, Fotos kann ich dir am WE mal zeigen, momentan steht das Bike leider 100 km weit weg von mir  
Wenn ich ne neue Kurbel hab, werde ich entweder auf drei Kettenblätter umrüsten oder noch was ganz neues entwerfen. Dann käme auf jeden Fall unten ne Rolle dran (das ist auch der Grund, warum die Kette jetzt etwas zu lang ist, wie auf dem Bild unschwer zu erkennen), das geht nur momentan nicht, weil das Innenlager so schon grad so lang genug ist.

Ach ja, zu den Bremsen: Als ich die gekauft habe (2004) war ich noch der Meinung, dass man bei den Bremsen bzgl Gewicht keine Kompromisse eingehen sollte. Die Gustls sind auch nach wie vor das A und O der Bremsen, wenn man von der Ergonomie der Bremsgriffe mal absieht. Mittlerweile spiele ich aber doch mit dem Gedanken, aus Gewichtsgründen gegen Louise FR oder Juicy 7 zu tauschen. Aber vorher ergeben sich noch ganz andere Einsparmöglichkeiten, die mir auch funktionell was bringen sollten.


----------



## -lupo- (20. Juni 2006)

Der Lenkwinkel war genau meine Befürchtung! Klingt aber sehr ermutigend, werde mir mal die Länge Gabelkrone-Ausfallende von ein paar Gabeln mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und gegebenfalls was ändern.

Ich poste mal ein Bild von meins, so siehst du dass ich auch Gustls fahre  . Leider ist beim linken Bremsgriff das Ausgleichsbehälter gerissen, und meine Reparatur mit Lötkolben und Kabelbinder als Lot hat nicht funktioniert...So habe ich jetzt eine Louise FR bei actionsports.de bestellt, von 2004, PM standard mit 210er Scheibe. Wenn ich dann tatsächlich die Gabel tauschen sollte könnte ich gleich bei Marzocchi bleiben und eine 66er holen!






Übrigens: Trotz 3fach Kurbel ist mir die Kette noch kein Mal runtergefallen  Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (21. Juni 2006)

@Lord Helmchen

H´chu apenkee, dolpee kikyuna!

Vom "Galaxy Phrase Book and Travel Guide", DelRey USA

@Darkwing

Habe das Plastikding bei eBay USA gesehen. Wenn ich´s wiederfinde, schick ich Dir den Link.


----------



## Friedrich I. (21. Juni 2006)

Hi,

hier mein GT, hing ganz jungfräulich ziemlich lange an der Wand:






Gruß
Sönke


----------



## jopo (21. Juni 2006)

Die Kurbel passt farblich nicht. Und was sich GT bei dem Aluklotz gedacht hat, der ein Sitzdom sein soll, wird mir ewig verborgen bleiben. Hast Du schon mal überlegt, das Ding schwarz eioxieren zu lassen, käme bestimmt besser. 
Aber sonst, schönes Bike!
jopo


----------



## jedinightmare (21. Juni 2006)

Bin das STS noch nie gefahren - ist die Zugverlegung für die hintere Disk so richtig? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus ? 
Ansonsten sieht die Kiste klasse aus, würde aber evtl. auf Doppelbrücke umrüsten.


----------



## Friedrich I. (22. Juni 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Bin das STS noch nie gefahren - ist die Zugverlegung für die hintere Disk so richtig? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus ?
> Ansonsten sieht die Kiste klasse aus, würde aber evtl. auf Doppelbrücke umrüsten.



Hi,

das Bike ist im Originalzustand, sind sogar noch die ersten Originalreifen drauf. Die Hydraulikleitung war schon so verlegt.

Ich bin auch nicht heiß darauf die Kiste zu verkaufen, doch wird das Geld leider benötigt (falls man überhaupt eine ansprechende Summe bekommen würde). Im übrigen hab ich seit dem Kauf schlicht 30kg zugelegt und das Fahrrad war wohl schon immer zu klein für mich  

Ich hab zum Glück noch ein Bridgestone voll VA Bike, das wiegt zwar fast 3x soviel aber das hält mich jedenfalls aus *g*

Die genaue Bezeichnung von dem Bike hätte ich auch gerne gewusst 

ciao
Sönke


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Bin das STS noch nie gefahren - ist die Zugverlegung für die hintere Disk so richtig? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus ?
> Ansonsten sieht die Kiste klasse aus, würde aber evtl. auf Doppelbrücke umrüsten.


eine DOPPELBRÜCKE    ? ? ?
warst du zu lange auf der fanmeile ?
von diesem labberigen budweiser kommt man schon komisch druf.
das sts ist immer noch eines meiner traumbikes, wenn ich auch jopo in punkto massiver sitzdom etwas recht geben muss. 
fahr das ding ! bloss nicht verkaufen und wenn doch, dann nur an einen würdigen käufer (nicht etwa einen, der da eine doppelbrücke reinzimmert  )...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juni 2006)

Friedrich I. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein GT, hing ganz jungfräulich ziemlich lange an der Wand:
> 
> ...



dreh den sattelschnellspanner wieder gerade und hängs wieder an die wand 

ist nen Rad das man einfach nicht verkauft. Du heulst ihm sowieso nach!

Insgesamt ein sehr geiles Rad mit Sammlerwert, farblich stimmt IMHO auch alles daran.
Stimmt des wirklich das der STS Rahmen ein Pfund mehr wiegt als sein Alupendant?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Friedrich I. (22. Juni 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> dreh den sattelschnellspanner wieder gerade und hängs wieder an die wand
> 
> ist nen Rad das man einfach nicht verkauft. Du heulst ihm sowieso nach!
> 
> ...



Hi,

habs mal auf die schnelle mit 3 unterschiedlichen Waagen gemessen, es kam immer 12,7kg raus. Gewogen wie auf den Bildern.

Gut/ Schlecht?

ciao
Sönke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juni 2006)

Friedrich I. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habs mal auf die schnelle mit 3 unterschiedlichen Waagen gemessen, es kam immer 12,7kg raus. Gewogen wie auf den Bildern.
> 
> ...



in anbetracht dessen das das Rad nicht gerade Leichtbau ist geht das Gewicht in Ordnung, von der Waage her das Rahmengewicht runter zu rechnen erscheint mir aber unmöglich.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## jopo (22. Juni 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> ..... würde aber evtl. auf Doppelbrücke umrüsten.


Ich würde sogar gern ein Lobo mit Singlecrown aufbauen, finde aber keine passende Gabel dafür. Müsste wegen der Optik USD sein, Minimum 130mm, Keine Bergman. 
Was gibt es da? Shiver. Auch kein Hit. Sonst noch eine? 
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juni 2006)

Ich steh´eben nu mal auf Doppelbrücke... ;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sogar gern ein Lobo mit Singlecrown aufbauen, finde aber keine passende Gabel dafür. Müsste wegen der Optik USD sein, Minimum 130mm, Keine Bergman.
> Was gibt es da? Shiver. Auch kein Hit. Sonst noch eine?
> jopo



Manitou Dorado SC 120mm gibts noch.


----------



## jopo (23. Juni 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Manitou Dorado SC 120mm gibts noch.


Helmchen, 120mm sind zu wenig. OK, ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal die Jungs von der DH-Fraktion fragen, vielleicht wissen die was. In das erste Lobo kommt eh eine Doublecrown. 
Ist eigentlich schade, das Bergman bei der Singlecrown so hässliche Farben und eine so einfallslose Brücke macht. Dafür macht Marzocchi bei der Shiver-SC eine schwarze Brücke im "M"-Design. Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr, was schlimmer ist. 
In ebay steht jetzt wieder eine Bergman The Beast in perfektem schwarz/silber, sogar die Tauchrohre in schwarz beschichtet, wie gemacht für's Lobo - aber 180mm und 3800 Gramm. Niedriger machen könnte man sie vielleicht, aber nicht leichter. Zum 

jopo


----------



## -lupo- (23. Juni 2006)

@jopo: Und eine Brunn? Oder eine Magura Mid-Ego? Ok, die Ego ist wirklich ein Klotz, aber ist doch alles egal, ich zB möchte am Liebsten die Monster an jedes Bike fahren.

Ansonsten hast du Recht, eine USD sieht verdammt geil aus.


@STS i-Drive (sorry, habe deinen Nick nicht verhalten):

Bittebittebitte nicht verkaufen, ist ein sehr geiles Bike!

@Lord Helmchen:

Dein Bild ist einfach nur   !


----------



## Timmy (23. Juni 2006)

Mein Zaskar,

bin heute das erste mal nach dem Aufbauen auf dem Teil gefahren und muss sagen, das es ganz schön abgeht!!! Kauf hat sich gelohnt!!!

















Ausstattung LX, XT

Stütze Syncros
Vorbau Thomson
Lenker Ritchey WCS
Laufräder Crossland
Pedale kommen noch Shimano drann,


----------



## jopo (23. Juni 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> @jopo: Und eine Brunn?


Genau, die Brunn hatte ich bei meinem Design-Verriss glatt vergessen, nix für ein 1998er STS-LOBO! Mir schwebt eher sowas die die hier vor, ist glaube ich eine RST mit nur 100mm oder 110mm, aber die Optik, wenn man sich die Schützer wegdenkt. Pic ist von ebay.

jopo


----------



## wrlcrew (23. Juni 2006)

@Timmy - schönes Zaskar, einzig die Larsen passen nicht ganz so gut finde ich.
Was sind denn das für welche, 2,25'er? Sehen so fett aus...
Du hast ja den Hariksee und das Munitionsdepot in Brüggen Bracht bei dir um die Ecke...mit die schönste Gegend hier in der Region - fahr ich gerne lang.


----------



## -lupo- (23. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, die Brunn hatte ich bei meinem Design-Verriss glatt vergessen, nix für ein 1998er STS-LOBO! Mir schwebt eher sowas die die hier vor, ist glaube ich eine RST mit nur 100mm oder 110mm, aber die Optik, wenn man sich die Schützer wegdenkt. Pic ist von ebay.
> 
> jopo



Alles Klar. Was hälst du denn von dieser hier? Leider auch eine DNM, und mit 180mm Federweg... aber mit entsprechenden Federn kann man die bestimmt "tieferlegen": 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten, eine White Brothers? Oder die Cannondale Moto Fork? Aber du hast eh schon dran gedacht, denke ich mal...

@Timmy: 

Schöner Bock hast du dir da aufgebaut!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Juni 2006)

ein sehr schönes zaskar timmy. mir gefallen die reifen ganz gut, da gelb passt zum rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. Juni 2006)

Schönes neues Zaskar! Aber wie schwer bist du bzw. wie groß ist die Bremsscheibe vorne?!


----------



## Timmy (24. Juni 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes neues Zaskar! Aber wie schwer bist du bzw. wie groß ist die Bremsscheibe vorne?!




Man dankt!!!

Bremsscheiben 160 mm Hayes

Momentangewicht 78 kg bei 181 cm!

Reifen (2,35) sind vom Dirtrad. Die rollen super und werden vorerst auch nicht getauscht!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2006)

Larsen TT in 2.35 rollt wirklich gut, aber zieh mal den Exception in 2.0 auf 
die Geräuschkulisse ist noch hübscher und der rollt einfach sauschnell.


----------



## Timmy (24. Juni 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Larsen TT in 2.35 rollt wirklich gut, aber zieh mal den Exception in 2.0 auf
> die Geräuschkulisse ist noch hübscher und der rollt einfach sauschnell.




von welchem hersteller sind die und was sollen die kosten???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2006)

Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> von welchem hersteller sind die und was sollen die kosten???




Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0 Exception, zu beziehen siehe Signatur.


----------



## wrlcrew (24. Juni 2006)

2.0'er sind aber schon recht schmal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2006)

HI, 
ich meine Du solltest die Larsen TT in 2,35 behalten, wenn Du damit zufrieden bist. Jeder hat halb eine andere Vorliebe, die dann natürlich auch immer die "beste" ist.
Ich selber fahre mit den Larsen TT in 2,35 Marathon und CC und bin damit super zufrieden. Rollen super leicht und Dämpfen sehr gut. Wiege übrigens 83 kg und fahre die Reifen mit 2,5 Bar.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juni 2006)

Larsen TT in 2.35 ist wirklich eine dicke Wumme und eigentlich ein Freeride Pneu, der 2.0 er geht grandios vorwärts, baut auf ner X317 ca. 55mm breit, kann aber gerne nochmal nachmessen. Rollt auch mit 2 Bar wie Schmitts Katze.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2006)

Moin!

So, hier nochmal mein Liebling :





Hat sich seit dem letzten Posting wieder verändert(verbessert):

Avalanche 2.0

Schaltung X.0 mit Twister, XT Werfer, LX Kurbel(Truvativ Stylo Carbon oder XTR kommt nächste Woche!), Eggbeater SL, KMC Kette X.9 SL, LRS Ringle Dirty Flea, DS-2 XC Felgen, DT Speichen, Conti Supersonic Schläuche, Michelin XCR Dry²,Hope-Schnellspanner,  RS Psylo Race 80 mm, Louise 2006, Trigon Carbon Stütze, Flite Titanium(SLR TT folgt) Guizzo Vorbau 120 mm ,- 6°, Truvativ Flatbar, Smica Barends. Gewicht (mit Pedalen und Tacho) 11,25 Kg. Mit dem Kurbel und Sattel "upgrade" wird das Gewicht dann bei ca.10,8 Kg inkl. liegen. 

SO LANGSAM WIRD'S !

Manni


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juni 2006)

Ich muss sagen, das ist eines der schicksten "neuen" Avalanches, das ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Kint (2. Juli 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, die Brunn hatte ich bei meinem Design-Verriss glatt vergessen, nix für ein 1998er STS-LOBO! Mir schwebt eher sowas die die hier vor, ist glaube ich eine RST mit nur 100mm oder 110mm, aber die Optik, wenn man sich die Schützer wegdenkt. Pic ist von ebay.
> 
> jopo



 in dem bereich findest du einiges, dnm usd mit 120mm, die peak die nicht sonderlich berauschend sein soll und die du glaub ich zeigst, shiver, die du offensichtlich nict magst,  magura thor, ne maverick usd. natürlich und das wäre auch klassisch, ne rac carbon - allerdings hatte die ja nur 80mm.  
bin davon bisher noch keine gefahrenb also dazu keine aussagen...


----------



## jopo (2. Juli 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> in dem bereich findest du einiges, dnm usd mit 120mm, die peak die nicht sonderlich berauschend sein soll und die du glaub ich zeigst, shiver, die du offensichtlich nict magst, magura thor, ne maverick usd. natürlich und das wäre auch klassisch, ne rac carbon - allerdings hatte die ja nur 80mm.


Die Shiver SC 130mm dürfte noch die passenste SingleCrown sein in Deiner Liste. 130mm ist die Untergrenze, die original verbaute Boxxer hatte 152mm. 
Nochmal, warum diese Design-verspielten Narren bei MZ ihr "M" ausgerechnet in der Brücke der Shiver verewigen mussten, das verleidet mir die Gabel und macht sie weniger passend für ein klassisches Bike - finde ich.
jopo


----------



## -lupo- (2. Juli 2006)

Neulich war eine 100mm RAC in ebay.uk drin, habe aber im Moment keine Kohle.

@jopo: Kann man denn keine Zubehörbrücke von Risse dranmachen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich war eine 100mm RAC in ebay.uk drin, habe aber im Moment keine Kohle.
> 
> @jopo: Kann man denn keine Zubehörbrücke von Risse dranmachen?




die RAC ist ne windige CC Gabel. die war so windig das MZ sie am liebsten gar nicht auf den markt gegeben hätte


----------



## Kint (2. Juli 2006)

was ist denn mit der maverick... 

guckstu hier:

http://www.maverickamerican.com/
bzw hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Federgab...Hub::7713.html?referer=froogle&refID=froogle&

maverick = paul turner = rockshox gründer is eh klar ne...?


----------



## Kint (3. Juli 2006)

edit:  ein tor ist wer denkt die thor sei eine usd gabel.... sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (3. Juli 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> @jopo: Kann man denn keine Zubehörbrücke von Risse dranmachen?


Weiss ich nicht. Wie kann ich das herausfinden?


			
				Kint schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn mit der maverick...


Sorry, das hatte ich garnicht überrissen, dass es von Maverick auch eine SC-USD gibt. Gefällt mir aber auch nicht, gibt's anscheinend nur in "eisblau" und die Brücke ist auch kein optisches Highlight. 
Aber die DUC 32 finde ich gut und wenn mir nicht zufällig auf ebay was anderes über den Weg läuft und geschossen werden will, werde ich die wohl für's Erste nehmen. Kontakt zum Händler habe ich schon seit ein paar Wochen.
jopo


----------



## beetle (9. Juli 2006)

So. Mein GT rennt wieder. Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Wildsau.









Wenn ich mal wieder was schraube, dann wird daraus ein Zaskar mit Scheiben.


----------



## GT-Man (9. Juli 2006)

Hab den Keller mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt. Immer noch lauter Baustellen. Naja.





v.l.n.r.: Zaskar Team, (verdeckt, Zaskar Rahmen red -frosted, Zaskar LE 93er Rahmen), Zaskar Aufbau, Lobo Aufbau, Lobo Rahmen, STS Lobo Rahmen, Avalanche LE, Zaskar 92er, 2x Zaskar LE 98er, Zaskar Race, RTS-2, LTS DH, STS 1000DS, 2x XCR 1000 (Team+ballburnished), STS XCR 2000, es fehlt GT Vengeance


----------



## GTdanni (9. Juli 2006)

Du hast ne Macke  !!!!!  Ne völlige Macke !!!!     


Wenn ich die Bilder meiner Frau zeig bekomm ich evtl. die Erlaubnis für ein weiteres GT. 

P.S. Ich hab auch die beiden GT Banner (weiß-alt/schwarz-neu) 


Wenn ich mal wieder nach Templin zum zelten fahre komm ich bei dir vorbei. 

Cu Danni


----------



## SplashingKrusty (10. Juli 2006)

Is ja mal sau geil.......
Da würd ich direkt einziehen....

Aber ne leichte Klatsche, hast du ja schon, oder???? ;-) (Nicht böse gemeint)

P.S. Italien S T I N K T


----------



## cleiende (10. Juli 2006)

Bei solch einem Bild zitiere ich gerne mal meine Frau:
"Du hast nur einen Hintern, was willst Du dann mit 5 Fahrrädern?"

Hübscher Fetischkeller! Wenn du die auch noch alle regelmäßig bewegst, sauber.


----------



## gremlino (10. Juli 2006)

Da fällt mit doch glatt ein Ei aus der Hose........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 Fett Goil!!!!


----------



## -lupo- (11. Juli 2006)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja mal sau geil.......
> Da würd ich direkt einziehen....
> 
> Aber ne leichte Klatsche, hast du ja schon, oder???? ;-) (Nicht böse gemeint)
> ...



Ich stinke nicht 

Aber Fussball ist eh langweilig, deswegen: Rossi wird Weltmeister  

@GT-man: 

Ressspekt!!!!! Fehlt nur noch die Wandmalerei  Nochmals Danke an dieser Stelle für die Bilder.


----------



## Timmy (11. Juli 2006)

@gt man

ich sammle ja Porsche und Ferrari Autos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (11. Juli 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solch einem Bild zitiere ich gerne mal meine Frau:
> "Du hast nur einen Hintern, was willst Du dann mit 5 Fahrrädern?"



Deshalb hat meine Freundin auch GT-Kellerverbot.  

Hatte ich noch vergessen: der STS-1 Rahmen kam gestern aus Großbritannien. Der Zustand war eine Schande! Aber wenigstens ohne Risse. Ich glaube aber, damit wäre meine Sammelleidenschaft der Vorpleite-GTs erschöpft. ...... 


... allerdings ....

... Wunschtraum wären noch STS DH und ein Xizang, achja!


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

@ GT-Man  :

Dein Keller ist ein Traum von Sammlung an GT Bikes !!!


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2006)

sonst hast du keine räder ;-) ?
auch von mir an dieser stelle einen fetten respekt - die berechtigung für deinen nick hast du dir damit überigens mehr als verdient.


----------



## Lousa (12. Juli 2006)

@GT-Man: nach Deinen Bildern musste ich erst mal wech vom Rechner, denn mir wurde schwindelig... und ich freu mich bereits, dass ich *ein* GT besitze und Du zeigst mir hunderte^^


----------



## Kint (12. Juli 2006)

trend geht zum zweit xizang:


----------



## gremlino (12. Juli 2006)

> Aber Fussball ist eh langweilig, deswegen: Rossi wird Weltmeister


Aber leider führt Hayden    


@Kint: Ich hätte da Verwendung für eines      Damit der Trend wieder zum ErstXizang geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (13. Juli 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber leider führt Hayden
> 
> 
> @Kint: Ich hätte da Verwendung für eines      Damit der Trend wieder zum ErstXizang geht



Ach, warte ab  Und falls nicht, bleibt es trotzdem spannend bis zum Schluss!

ansonsten:  zur XiZang-Aussage


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Projekt.
Soll ein Ladybike werden, damit mein Frauchen doch noch Bock auf´s Biken bekommt. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=270844&cat=500
MTB-News.de - Dsc01104


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2006)

Jipie,
habe gerade mein Avalanche mit neuer Gabel und Bremse abgeholt.
Habe mich für ne Magura Phaon mit variablen Federweg von 90 - 125 mm mit der FirmTech HS33 entschieden. Nach den ersten 30 km : SUPER! 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/Dsc01106.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/Dsc01105.jpg

Felgen Ambrosio Mojo
Nabe Hinten LX (Gold)
Nabe Vorne GT (Rot)
Roox Torque Bar
Amoeba Vorbau (75 mm)
Schaltung komplett LX (Gold)


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juli 2006)

@ GT-Sassy :    hast auch etwas grössere bilder auf denen man was erkennt ?


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Dsc01106.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Dsc01105.jpg

Die sind hoffentlich besser


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2006)

Tja mußte heute die Garage mal wieder aufräumen.
von recht nach links:
GT Tachylon zur Straßenhast
GT Avalanche für Marathon, CC und Urlaub
GT Outpost (Bj.89) für das Rollentraining
GT Arrowhead (12,5") soll ein Ladybike werden
GT Outpost Trail, das Bike meines Frauchens
GT Tequesta für die Runden mit dem Hund


----------



## wrlcrew (15. Juli 2006)

@GT-Sassy

was haste denn auf dem Avalanche für ne Sattelstütze drauf?
Sieht irgendwie schwer aus ;-)


----------



## -lupo- (15. Juli 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich nicht. Wie kann ich das herausfinden?



Unter www.risseracing.com ; aber es scheint sie nur für die 888 zu geben.

Noch ein paar USD-Gabeln die mir eingefallen sind: Die Cannondale Moto 120, die Magura Mid Ego oder eine Votec könnten doch passen? Eine Manitou Supernova, oder seeeehr exclusiv: Eine STM oder eine Fimoco/Race Factory (glaube Dragster hiess die USD-Gabel). 

Ansonsten eine Pace aus Carbon, die würde sicher sehr gut passen.


----------



## GT-Man (15. Juli 2006)

Hier mal die erste Aufbaustufe fürs STS-1. Habe die HED-Felgen vom LTS DH geklaut, da sie optisch besser zum STS-1 passen.


----------



## jopo (15. Juli 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die erste Aufbaustufe fürs STS-1.


Wann willst Du die Muffen polieren? Nach dem Aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (15. Juli 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Unter www.risseracing.com ; aber es scheint sie nur für die 888 zu geben.
> Noch ein paar USD-Gabeln die mir eingefallen sind: Die Cannondale Moto 120, die Magura Mid Ego oder eine Votec könnten doch passen? Eine Manitou Supernova, oder seeeehr exclusiv: Eine STM oder eine Fimoco/Race Factory (glaube Dragster hiess die USD-Gabel). Ansonsten eine Pace aus Carbon, die würde sicher sehr gut passen.


Lupo, schlecht gelesen. Ich fragte nach einer SingleCrown-USD. Du zählst lauter DoubleCrown auf. Ich habe inzwischen HM-Bike angefunkt wegen Sonderfarbe schwarz mit polierter Brücke für Bergman Alice SC. Keine Antwort! Also, das Thema ist durch, es wird wohl eine Maverick DUC32. Trotzdem Danke!
jopo


----------



## jopo (15. Juli 2006)

Sorry, irgenwie kam da was doppelt.


----------



## -lupo- (15. Juli 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo, schlecht gelesen. Ich fragte nach einer SingleCrown-USD. Du zählst lauter DoubleCrown auf. Ich habe inzwischen HM-Bike angefunkt wegen Sonderfarbe schwarz mit polierter Brücke für Bergman Alice SC. Keine Antwort! Also, das Thema ist durch, es wird wohl eine Maverick DUC32. Trotzdem Danke!
> jopo



Du hast Recht, hatte das vergessen. Bleibt dann nur die STM übrig... ansonsten eventuell die single crown Manitou Dorado (SC). 







Aber ich glaube du wirdst mit der Maverick happy sein, jedenfalls funktioniert sie sehr gut. Hatte das Glück mal eine an einem Ellsworth Joker zu fahren.


----------



## GT-Man (16. Juli 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Wann willst Du die Muffen polieren? Nach dem Aufbau?



Ohne Blitzlicht siehts auch nur halb so schlimm aus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Juli 2006)

@wrlcrew: ist ne gefederte SR Sattelstütze (Paralellogramm), die ist nur dran, wenn ich auf Urlaubstour gehe. Sonst ist eine Kore verbut, wieg etwa nur ein 1/4 von der SR.


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Juli 2006)

hab's lts gerade ma zusammengebaut. einfach alles drangebaut, was ich und meine freundin in den kisten liegen hatten...






ich denke mal, ich mach noch nen geraden gt lenker dran. den hab ich ja hier noch rumliegen. erstmal gucken, wie es sich so fährt. ist ja nur was für a -> b. 
an der wand hab ich noch ein 1992er talera hängen. das ist mir aber leider viel zu groß.. :-(  21" oder so..






also wird das wohl als deko herhalten müssen..


----------



## wrlcrew (18. Juli 2006)

Aaah - ein LTS! Da bist du mir direkt noch mal ein Stück sympatischer als vorher ;-) Aber bitte schrotte es nicht auf der Strecke am Hariksee, hab meinen Deluxe da letztes Jahr zum platzen gebracht.
Aber, so'n paar Sachen müssen dringend gemacht werden: Zugverlegung hinten, Pedale!, Vorbau, Lenker (eventuell neuer Decal-Satz in schwarz?) 
Wird dir aber auch schon aufgefallen sein. ;-)
Funzt der Dämpfer noch?


Gruß


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Juli 2006)

ich denke im traum nicht daran, das teil am hariksee oder sonstwo zu zermoshen. hab ja mein onone.

den zug leg ich noch anders. pedale...mal gucken, was ebay so hergibt. vorbau hab ich ja im moment nen 45mm amoeba dran. fährt sich schon viel 
entspannter. lenker mach ich vllt den gt flatbar aus dem talera dran. kommt ja noch viiieeeel xtr zeugs dran, obwohl ich shimano nicht mag. gabel muss ich auch ma gucken. ich denk mal ne 99er z1. die judy tt im moment geht mal garnicht. passt überhaupt nicht zum hinterbau.

der rahmen ist eigendlich von meiner freundin. darf immer die sachen dranschrauben, die sie anschleppt.


----------



## vlaamse (19. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen,

anbei mal mein LTS in 14,5" von 1996.

Ich weiss, einigen wirds nicht gefallen - mir gefällts es fährt sich wunderbar und ich habs auf unter 11,5kg bringen können. 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. Juli 2006)

ich finds schick, die gelben elemente vor allem


----------



## Kunibert (19. Juli 2006)

I. City Flitzer:










II. Und der hier ist zu verkaufen (19", Zaskar Le, mit Stütze):


----------



## gremlino (19. Juli 2006)

LTS sind immer schick ;o)


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Juli 2006)

Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> II. Und der hier ist zu verkaufen (19", Zaskar Le, mit Stütze):



ist mir leider zu groß....


----------



## gt-frank (21. Juli 2006)

[/IMG]mein 91er Zaskar so gut wie original ausser der Sattelklemme und den Griffen, absolut old-school...






[/IMG]



[/IMG]





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juli 2006)

Moin GT Fans!

Zur Abwechslung nochmal mein "neues" GT , viel kann man jetzt, so glaube ich, nicht mehr verbessern. Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 10,8 Kg, natürlich fahrfertig mit Pedalen und Tacho u.s.w.



 













Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (21. Juli 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die erste Aufbaustufe fürs STS-1. Habe die HED-Felgen vom LTS DH geklaut, da sie optisch besser zum STS-1 passen.



Die Felgen   wären für mich der Anlass wieder auf V-Brakes umzurüsten...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (21. Juli 2006)

vlaamse schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> anbei mal mein LTS in 14,5" von 1996.
> 
> Ich weiss, einigen wirds nicht gefallen - mir gefällts es fährt sich wunderbar und ich habs auf unter 11,5kg bringen können.



Das ist mal ein seehr seltener Rahmen hier in Deutschland, hätte mich mal für meine Freundin interessiert, konnte aber damals keinen bekommen!  
11,5 kg ist ein sehr guter Wert für ein LTS! Was wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## vlaamse (23. Juli 2006)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal ein seehr seltener Rahmen hier in Deutschland, hätte mich mal für meine Freundin interessiert, konnte aber damals keinen bekommen!
> 11,5 kg ist ein sehr guter Wert für ein LTS! Was wiegt der Rahmen?



Hab ihn ja auch aus Ami-Land, da hier ja keiner zu bekommen ist  sind denn hier in Europa alle so groß  

Der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt 2595g, der Dämpfer 475g.


----------



## heavy_duty (25. Juli 2006)

Sodelle, nachdem die neue Gabel schon seit Februar dran ist, wollte ich Euch mein '04er Ruckus 1.0 nicht vorenthalten. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab' ich gegenüber der Originalausstattung verändert  . Im Album gibt's mehr Bilder ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13064 ), bisher aber nur mit dem Tourenreifensatz (gibt noch einen Satz Doubletrack STS mit Michelin DH-Gummis, muss ich aber noch fotografieren - sieht auch witzig aus   )






Greetz,

heavy_duty


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Juli 2006)

Nen sehr feiner Aufbau! Allerdings möchte ich es mir mit Double Track lieber nicht vorstellen (bin Mavic-Fan  ).


----------



## -lupo- (25. Juli 2006)

Fein, fein; das Ruckus!

Ich glaube, ich muss wirklich auf singlecrown umsteigen, sieht einfach gut aus! Hast du den Rahmen vor Kurzem gekauft?


----------



## heavy_duty (25. Juli 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du den Rahmen vor Kurzem gekauft?



Servus Lupo,
ne, das Ruckus habe ich schon knapp drei Jahre (habe ich im After-Season Sales im Herbst 03 gekauft). Habe es aber aus Zeitgründen nur auf ein paar Touren bewegt und mal im Park mitgehabt. Mir hat die passende Gabel dazu gefehlt und erst seit Ende 05/Anfang 06 war die 36 Van verfügbar - die einzig würdige Gabel dafür   . 

Macht schon richtig viel Spaß so  

Greetz,

heavy_duty


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Juli 2006)

tach zusammen!

bin erst seit ein paarmonaten hier im forum unterwegs, ahbe den heutigen tag damit zugebracht das gt forum durchzustöbern.
fahre selber 2 bikes, von denen eins ein 97er zaskar ist. für mich ist dies ein jugendtraum, ich habe damals bei californiasport in berlin sabbernd vor dem schaufenster gestanden. ich durfte den rahmen sogar mal anfassen und habe weiche knie bekommen. und als ich es mir leisten konnte hab ich zugeschlagen.
inzwischen ist nocj ein nicht gt fully dazugekommen. aber es würde mir nie in den sinn kommen das zaskar zu verkaufen. es ist kult. da geb ich vorher mein letztes hemd. aber das rad behalt ich!
wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben!
ride on!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Juli 2006)

heavy_duty schrieb:
			
		

> Sodelle, nachdem die neue Gabel schon seit Februar dran ist, wollte ich Euch mein '04er Ruckus 1.0 nicht vorenthalten. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab' ich gegenüber der Originalausstattung verändert  . Im Album gibt's mehr Bilder ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13064 ), bisher aber nur mit dem Tourenreifensatz (gibt noch einen Satz Doubletrack STS mit Michelin DH-Gummis, muss ich aber noch fotografieren - sieht auch witzig aus   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruckus 1.0 ist immer gut  

Dein Aufbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut, zwar alles "heavy-duty"-konform aufgebaut, aber trotzdem an sinnvollen stellen gewicht gespart.  

Aber bist du dir sicher, dass das das 04er 1.0 ist? Ich dachte das von 04 wäre schwarz-rot, wie das von Lupo und meins  

Was hast du hinten für ne Nabe drin?


----------



## heavy_duty (25. Juli 2006)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Ruckus 1.0 ist immer gut
> Dein Aufbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut, zwar alles "heavy-duty"-konform aufgebaut, aber trotzdem an sinnvollen stellen gewicht gespart.



Danke   aber heavy duty? Warte mal bis die Fotos von den Doubletracks drin sind  



			
				Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bist du dir sicher, dass das das 04er 1.0 ist? Ich dachte das von 04 wäre schwarz-rot, wie das von Lupo und meins



Sorry, mein Fehler. Es ist natürlich ein '03er.



			
				Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du hinten für ne Nabe drin?



Der Lauradsatz auf den Fotos ist mit EX823 und Hügi FR-Naben. Die Originalnaben habe ich in den Doubletrack-LRS einspeichen lassen. Hinten werkelt da die Hadley Downhillnabe mit Titanfreilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hier mein 91er GT Timberline Singlespeeder.











Gruß

Ampel


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Juli 2006)

heavy_duty schrieb:
			
		

> Danke   aber heavy duty? Warte mal bis die Fotos von den Doubletracks drin sind




Ich persönlich würde mich lieber auf EX823 als auf Doubletrack verlassen, aber das ist ja der altbekannte Glaubenskrieg. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich dank meinen 60 kg da durch XM321 etwas Gewicht sparen kann. Und an das Gewicht kommt auch keine Singletrack.
Zum Glück sind wir ja hier im GT-Forum unter (in der Hinsicht ) vernünftigen Leuten, so dass wir hier wohl keinen Flamewar zu befürchten haben  

Wusste gar nicht, dass es von Hügi eine Nabe mit 150x12er Achse gibt, hab selber jetzt eine von Funn. Aber das kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich meinem Händler gesagt habe, das Laufrad soll maximal 200  kosten


----------



## heavy_duty (26. Juli 2006)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde mich lieber auf EX823 als auf Doubletrack verlassen, aber das ist ja der altbekannte Glaubenskrieg. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich dank meinen 60 kg da durch XM321 etwas Gewicht sparen kann. Und an das Gewicht kommt auch keine Singletrack.



Kein Stress, dunkler Flügel, ich bin kein leidenschaftlicher Sun-Verfechter   Ich stand allerdings Ende 2003 vor dem Problem, dass ich die original verbauten (Tioga Factory DH  ) Felgen an dem Ruckus gleich mal weghaben musste, da sie mir nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend erschienen. Ich hatte also eine hammergeile Hadley HR-Nabe mit 36 Loch und wollte eigentlich eine passende Tubelessfelge von Mavic, da ich mit denen vor allem gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. War aber nix. Weder durch bitten noch drohen. Die Vorgängerin der EX823 und auch die ganzen anderen Tubelessfelgen gab es damals von Mavic nämlich nur in 32 Loch   .  Die DT STS war die einzige hardcoretaugliche Tubelessfelge die anno 2003 aufzutreiben war. Glaube mir, ich habe das STS (Sun Tubeless System) seitdem x-mal verflucht! Kaum dichtzukriegen der Sch****. Saustabil sind sie allerdings. Nichts gegen die Mavics, aber an die panzerähnliche Stabilität der DT reichen die EX823 nicht ran (im Gegensatz zu vielen "Experten" hier im Forum habe ich beide selbst im Beritt). Das ist allerdings auch wie der Vergleich eines Toyota RAV4 mit einem Hummer, denn gefühlstmäßig wiegen die DT ungefähr das Doppelte und wirken wie aus dem vollen gefräßt  




			
				Darkwing Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste gar nicht, dass es von Hügi eine Nabe mit 150x12er Achse gibt, hab selber jetzt eine von Funn. Aber das kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich meinem Händler gesagt habe, das Laufrad soll maximal 200  kosten



Doch, doch, die FR gibbets mit 150x12 Achse, aber mit Deiner unausgesprochenen Vermutung bzgl. Preis liegst Du richtig   . Aber da der LRS eh von Whizz-Wheels ist, ist es darauf auch nicht mehr angekommen


----------



## wrlcrew (26. Juli 2006)

mistertom52070 schrieb:
			
		

> ...es würde mir nie in den sinn kommen das zaskar zu verkaufen. es ist kult. da geb ich vorher mein letztes hemd. aber das rad behalt ich!
> wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben!
> ride on!




...na DAS wollen wir doch hören! ;-)


----------



## BergaufSepp (26. Juli 2006)

Servus,

hier mal mein treuer, rot eloxierter Zaskar LE, Baujahr müßte 95 oder 96 sein.
Hat jetzt einige Jahre als Komplettrad in meinem Keller verbracht, da ich aufs RR umgesattelt bin. Langsam kommt die Lust zum biken zurück, deshalb bau ich was neues, vollgefedertes auf. 
Mal sehen was ich damit mache, Singlespeeder hätte ich ja Lust drauf, aber die Räder stapeln sich schon im Keller... 
Aloha,
Sepp


----------



## KONI-DU (1. August 2006)

Hier mal der Ersatz für´s gerissene Zaskar.
96er Terramoto.


----------



## versus (2. August 2006)

na das schaut doch schick aus - wie fährts denn ? grosser unterschied zum zassi ?
@bergaufsepp: toller rahmen !!! bevor du ihn zum ssp kastrierst verkaufe ihn lieber mir ;-)


----------



## KONI-DU (2. August 2006)

Bin in diesem Zustand noch nicht gefahren. 

Doch beim Umstieg vom Terramoto zum Zaskar fiel mir schon auf, das der Zaskar Rahmen steifer ist. Jetzt nicht die Welt, aber man merkt es halt oder man bildet es sich ein. Ansonsten sehr ähnlich, weil die Geometrie fast identisch ist. Ein bißchen schwerer ist das Terramoto.


----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

*Mein Aluadapter ist fertig!!!!! Muss nur noch geschweißt werden!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergaufSepp (3. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na das schaut doch schick aus - wie fährts denn ? grosser unterschied zum zassi ?
> @bergaufsepp: toller rahmen !!! bevor du ihn zum ssp kastrierst verkaufe ihn lieber mir ;-)



Danke. Bin zur Zeit noch am überlegen. Eigentlich hab ich genug Räder hier stehen und wirklich oft fahren werde ich den auch nicht, das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt. Ob sich der Aufwand (und das Geld) lohnt...


----------



## GT Driver (3. August 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Schatz posten... Leider sieht es heute nicht mehr so aus, ist halt in die Jahre gekommen. Die Bilder sind vom Oktober 1996...






Ich versuche es in den nächsten Monaten wieder neu aufzubauen (diesmal aber ohne Spengle). Es ist einfach ein Schmuckstück in meiner Bikelaufbahn.


----------



## versus (3. August 2006)

gute idee die spengles abzuschrauben - was ist das grüne auf dem lenker ?
sonst ein wirklich schmuckes rad !!! was für kurbeln sind das ?


----------



## GT Driver (3. August 2006)

Das vorne auf dem Rad waren meine Jokerhupen von MCDonalds. War ein absoluter Hingucker (die Hupen) auf dem Fat Tire Festival in Winterberg.

Kurbel ist von Caramba, die auch noch in voller Blüte erstrahlt. Wirklich ein super Teil.


----------



## GlanDas (3. August 2006)

GT Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Kurbel ist von Caramba, die auch noch in voller Blüte erstrahlt. Wirklich ein super Teil.



   

Hab ich auch, nur mit Schwarzem Spider und Poliert, sicht noch ein Tick besser aus


----------



## GT-Man (3. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee die spengles abzuschrauben



Was hast Du bloß immer gegen Tri-, Four- oder andere Spokes? Abgesehen davon, dass die Farben nicht so richtig kompatibel waren, sind diese Teile einfach geil - ... und natürlich Geschmackssache. Ansonsten cooles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (3. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee die spengles abzuschrauben - was ist das grüne auf dem lenker ?
> sonst ein wirklich schmuckes rad !!! was für kurbeln sind das ?



Ich find die Spengle ziemlich stylisch  Warum immer nur den Einheits-Speichen-Brei?

Ansonsten.... In punkto Farbdesign wirklich gelungene Teileauswahl (lassen wir Joker mal beiseite)!!


----------



## LTS Biker (4. August 2006)

Aus Holland, hier mal meine GT's
Mijn GT LTS-Team, war in 1997 ein GT LTS-1





GT Zaskar:





Und mein leichtbau projekt:


----------



## versus (4. August 2006)

@gt-man: ich find sie einfach sch...wierig ! dachte irgendjemand wüsste das noch nicht oder nicht mehr und ich schreibe es einfach nochmal ;-)
@lts biker: jedes einzelne teil am lts ist richtig klasse, aber die kombination dieser teile ist was die farben (carbon, neorot, rot eloxiert, electric blue, gelb gepulvert...) angeht echt gewagt !!!
den rest finde ich prima !


----------



## GT Driver (4. August 2006)

@All: Danke für die Blumen. Zu den Spengle. Am Anfang habe ich meine Laufräder geliebt, doch wo ich desöfteren einen Platten hatte, fing ich sie an zu hassen. Es war sowas von schwierig den Reifen mit normalen Hebern abzubekommen, dass ich mir Abzieher für ein Moped geholt habe, danach ging es ein wenig leichter... Der Freilauf hat auch nicht wirklich lange gehalten und die Geräuschkulisse beim bremsen bzw. beim seitlichen aufschlagen des Reifens aus den Beton, klapperte die Felge immer tierisch. Ansonsten haben sie super lange gehalten, was das Carbon angeht.

@LTS Biker: Auch ein Zaskar und LTS Fahrer.   Die SID Gabel hat eine richtig geile Farbe, paßt verdammt gut zu dem weißen Zaskar-Rahmen... Ich würde noch ein paar Schmankerl an den Zaskar-Rahmen montieren, dann wäre er ein Leckerbissen. Ansonsten gefallen mir beide Räder sehr gut, ist halt GT.


----------



## jedinightmare (4. August 2006)

GT Driver schrieb:
			
		

> @All: Danke für die Blumen. Zu den Spengle. Am Anfang habe ich meine Laufräder geliebt, doch wo ich desöfteren einen Platten hatte, fing ich sie an zu hassen. Es war sowas von schwierig den Reifen mit normalen Hebern abzubekommen, dass ich mir Abzieher für ein Moped geholt habe, danach ging es ein wenig leichter... Der Freilauf hat auch nicht wirklich lange gehalten und die Geräuschkulisse beim bremsen bzw. beim seitlichen aufschlagen des Reifens aus den Beton, klapperte die Felge immer tierisch. Ansonsten haben sie super lange gehalten, was das Carbon angeht.
> 
> @LTS Biker: Auch ein Zaskar und LTS Fahrer.   Die SID Gabel hat eine richtig geile Farbe, paßt verdammt gut zu dem weißen Zaskar-Rahmen... Ich würde noch ein paar Schmankerl an den Zaskar-Rahmen montieren, dann wäre er ein Leckerbissen. Ansonsten gefallen mir beide Räder sehr gut, ist halt GT.



Sind die Spengle denn kaputt? Was hast Du mit denen gemacht? Liegen die noch irgendwo rum?


----------



## Toby Shrink (4. August 2006)

Mein Zaskar.

Im Einsatz bei Veloblitz Kurierdienste Zürich. Fünf 5-Stunden-Schichten die Woche auch im Winter.

Spezifikationen unter http://tm4k.blogspot.com


----------



## LTS Biker (5. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @lts biker: jedes einzelne teil am lts ist richtig klasse, aber die kombination dieser teile ist was die farben (carbon, neorot, rot eloxiert, electric blue, gelb gepulvert...) angeht echt gewagt !!!
> den rest finde ich prima !



Völlig gleich, ich habe auch gleich danach den Ringlé flaschenhalter geändert fur einen schwartzen. Auch die Gabel ist Raus und Fahre jetzt met eine SIDney, den SID Titanium in den Zaskar ist dieselbe Gabel, auch die Barends habe ich nog schwartze Ritcheys
Dan hat er 'normale' farben. Aber die Magura's bleiben drauf.Der Zaskar ist wieder abgebrochen und werde das Rad aufbauwen mit LX/XT um das Rad billiger verkaufen zu können.



			
				GT Driver schrieb:
			
		

> @LTS Biker: Auch ein Zaskar und LTS Fahrer.   Die SID Gabel hat eine richtig geile Farbe, paßt verdammt gut zu dem weißen Zaskar-Rahmen... Ich würde noch ein paar Schmankerl an den Zaskar-Rahmen montieren, dann wäre er ein Leckerbissen. Ansonsten gefallen mir beide Räder sehr gut, ist halt GT.



Was sind Schmankerl?
(Entschuldigung fur mein Deutsch, bin Hollander)


----------



## Mareskan (5. August 2006)

LTS Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind Schmankerl?



Duden:
Schmankerl, das; -s, -n [tirol. schmankerl = leckeres Essen]

Man kann auch sagen etwas besonderes, ein Highlight 

Grüße


----------



## versus (5. August 2006)

LTS Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig gleich, ich habe auch gleich danach den Ringlé flaschenhalter geändert fur einen schwartzen. Auch die Gabel ist Raus und Fahre jetzt met eine SIDney, den SID Titanium in den Zaskar ist dieselbe Gabel, auch die Barends habe ich nog schwartze Ritcheys
> Dan hat er 'normale' farben.


prima  
mach doch nochmal bilder !
ach ein schönes lts fehlt mir einfach noch


----------



## GT-Man (5. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @gt-man: ich find sie einfach sch...wierig ! dachte irgendjemand wüsste das noch nicht oder nicht mehr und ich schreibe es einfach nochmal ;-)



Ganz ehrlich ... auf Tour traue ich mich mit diesen Dingern auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (5. August 2006)

@jedinightmare: Die Spengle habe ich vor knapp einem Jahr bei Ebay verkauft.

@Toby Shrink: Der Rahmen ist verdammt lecker. Das Zaskar hat auch ein wirklich gutes Gewicht, gute Ausstattung und einen netten Sattel. Sieht nett aus, auch wenn die Reifen ein wenig zu dünn sind   Als Kurrier ist es aber besser.

@LTS Biker: Mareskan hat es auf dem Punkt gebracht.

@versus: Ich mach mal ein paar Fotos von meinem 97`LTS, es ist zwar nicht die Schönheit, aber fahren tut es sich genial. Es wird in der nächsten Zeit noch ein wenig umgebaut.

@ALL: Ich will auch noch ein paar Fotos sehen... Werde alle abgespeichert und in meinen Sammelordner für GT Liebhaber geparkt.


----------



## Asiafighter (5. August 2006)

TEAM AVALANCHE 1991 @ Gegenwart


----------



## versus (5. August 2006)

lalalala...


----------



## jedinightmare (6. August 2006)

Sieht sehr gut aus find ich...  Schön, dass Du noch den originalen Vorbau dran gelassen hast!


----------



## Asiafighter (6. August 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr gut aus find ich...  Schön, dass Du noch den originalen Vorbau dran gelassen hast!



Danke für Deine Meinung.....Der Vorbau war mir sehr wichtig da ich zum Einen nicht auf AHead umrüsten wollte und außerdem ist er ja in Rahmenfarbe und halt ebend original GT.


----------



## GT Driver (6. August 2006)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber so wie es dort steht gefällt es mir auch sehr gut. Es ist wirklich eine Rarität, dank des Vorbaus in der selbe Rahmenfarbe. Natürlich sind die Inferno Laufräder nicht wirklich schön, aber sie passen ganz gut zum Gesamtbild. Wie Asiafighter auch schon sagte: "halt ebend original GT".


----------



## Kint (6. August 2006)

jaja... ebend original gt.... so sehn die klassiker das bestimmt auch... 

trotzdem ich finds auch ganz schick... obwohl ich die infernos nicht so ganz stimmig finde...


----------



## kingmoe (6. August 2006)

Hmm, lecker! Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wie viele Team Avalanches aus diesem Jahrgang noch richtig gefahren werden. Naja, war ja damals auch das Spitzenmodell von GT - und scheint offensichtlich dem damaligen Ruf von überragender Stabilität immer noch Glanz zu verleihen. Stahl rules.
Der Lack ist "in echt" einfach nur geil.

Dass der Aufbau praxisorientiert ist, stört mich überhaupt nicht, wenn es dadurch mehr (überhaupt?!) gefahren wird, ist mir das lieber als 100% jahrgangsgerechte Klassik-Bikes  

P.S. Schön, dass das mit der U-Brake hinten so gut geklappt hat!


----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2006)

Hier mal mein "neues" Talera, bis auf Sattel im Originalzustand (plus Schloss, Reflektoren und Licht).
Es ist jetzt mein Stadtbike.






Unglaublich, wie agil sich das Rad fÃ¤hrt. 

Die Schelle vom Cateye-RÃ¼cklicht war zu gross, deswegen hab ich das Licht an die Innenseite einer GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger-Halterung geschraubt. Die hÃ¤sslichen Speichenreflektoren sollen noch durch diese weissen Sticks ersetzt werden, aber im Laden kosten die 8â¬ und bei eBay hab ich keine gefunden.
Die Reifen sind Marke "Trecker", wo fÃ¤hrt man mit sowas? Kurvenfahren ist fast unmÃ¶glich, da kommen Strassenreifen drauf.
Steckschutzbleche sind auch vorhanden, kommen aber nur bei Bedarf ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (9. August 2006)

Glückwunsch!
Scheinbar toller Zustand - der Lack sieht ja wie neu aus.
Viel Spaß mit dem "Stadtbike" (fährt sicher im Gelände genauso gut)

Frank


----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2006)

Danke! Für's Gelände hab ich ja mein Centurion, obwohl ich das GT sicher mal mit in den Wald nehmen werde, alleine schon aus Neugier.
Der Lack ist ganz okay, die Kettenstrebe links ist vermackt und rechts ist das grosse GT-Logo leider etwas zerschrammt, aber nichts wirklich tragisches. Keine grossen Abplatzer.


----------



## Revon (10. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Was ist denn da am GT TEAM Avalanche für ein Teil auf den Ubrake Sockeln vor der Magura? Ich hab das gleiche Rad und die Maguras so dran bekommen und den Hydraulikschlauch direkt durchs Oberrohr verlegt, wies auch mit dem Stahlzug vorher war, sieht einfach besser aus als Rohrbinder. Sonst natürlich schönes Rädchen!

MfG
Revon


----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2006)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Was ist denn da am GT TEAM Avalanche für ein Teil auf den Ubrake Sockeln vor der Magura? Ich hab das gleiche Rad und die Maguras so dran bekommen und den Hydraulikschlauch direkt durchs Oberrohr verlegt, wies auch mit dem Stahlzug vorher war, sieht einfach besser aus als Rohrbinder. Sonst natürlich schönes Rädchen!
> 
> MfG
> Revon



Dafür muss man aber auch die Lust/die Möglichkeit haben, die Leitung zu lösen und hinterher zu entlüften. Macht man ja nicht unbedingt gerne.


----------



## Asiafighter (10. August 2006)

Revon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Was ist denn da am GT TEAM Avalanche für ein Teil auf den Ubrake Sockeln vor der Magura? Ich hab das gleiche Rad und die Maguras so dran bekommen und den Hydraulikschlauch direkt durchs Oberrohr verlegt, wies auch mit dem Stahlzug vorher war, sieht einfach besser aus als Rohrbinder. Sonst natürlich schönes Rädchen!
> 
> MfG
> Revon



Das Teil ist die sogenannte *EVO 2 Montageplatte*.
Das mit dem Hydraulikschlauch direkt durchs Oberrohr ist ne gute Idee,
Service-Kit habe ich ja hier. Danke für den Tipp  
Sieht auf jedenfall besser aus als Kabelbinder.
Muss dann erstmal die alte Bremszughülle rausfummeln.
Wusste nicht das das so einfach durchzuführen ist.
Werde mich mal dran versuchen.


----------



## korat (10. August 2006)

wenn man denn nun schon mal ein groove-tube hat. für mich das coolste detail an den alten kisten.
allerdings, revon, wie hast du die leitung denn da durch bekommen? da sind schließlich zuganschläge, hast du die aufgebohrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2006)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man denn nun schon mal ein groove-tube hat. für mich das coolste detail an den alten kisten.
> allerdings, revon, wie hast du die leitung denn da durch bekommen? da sind schließlich zuganschläge, hast du die aufgebohrt?



Moin Carsten,

Das Team Avalanche hat kein Groove-Tube, der Zug ist klassisch innen verlegt


----------



## korat (10. August 2006)

autsch, und ich hätts wissen können. ich sollte doch besser nachts posten. und vielleicht braucht man eben doch von allen wichtigen rahmen ein anschauungsexemplar zuhause...


----------



## Revon (11. August 2006)

Also bei mir war schon etwas Rost in diesem Innenröhrchen, ich hab dann einen alten Brems-Aussenzug vom Kunststoff befreit (so dass man nur noch die Spirale hatte)und etwas länger gezogen und immer wieder damit hin und her gezogen, bis der Rost und was da noch so drin hing, rauskam, danach mit einer langen Bürste durchgegangen, dann mit einem Rostumwandler das Innenröhrchen vollgeschüttet...1-2 Tage gewartet und dann noch mal mit dem Aussenzugspiralteil nachgearbeitet. Dann innen  so ein Hohlraumversiegelung-Öl eingesprüht, danach die Stahlflexleitung durch geführt, was natürlich mit etwas Geduld und etwas Zeit geschah. Die normale Kunststoffleitung von den Maguras geht aber einfacher durch.

MfG
Revon


----------



## jedinightmare (13. August 2006)

*Änderungen nach ca. 2500 Kilometern....:*





Griffgummis an den Barends - vieeeeel besser ; 

eine viel Ärger vermeidende Klingel; 

der Kettenspanner, der unter der Kettenstrebe montiert war, sah zwar gut aus, liegt aber irgendwo im Siebengebirge auf nem Schotterweg; 

eine gefederte ProCraft-Sattelstütze und ein angenehmerer Sattel.

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz: Die Bremse funktioniert immer noch tadellos (allerdings hab ich nen extem hohen Belagverschleiss, sollte eine andere anmontieren). Die Diskverkleidungen machen schnelles Fahren sehr angenehm - sind aber nicht unbedingt fürs Unterholz gedacht (sind unbeschädigt, hatte aber ein-, zweimal echt Panik wegen irgendwelcher Äste).

Montiere heute oder morgen statt der XT-Kurbeln DURA-ACE-Kaurbeln mit nem 54er Kettenblatt...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. August 2006)

beim besten willen, für mich: no go. das gehört in den vergewaltigte gt-thread.


----------



## jedinightmare (13. August 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> beim besten willen, für mich: no go. das gehört in den vergewaltigte gt-thread.



Übliche Reaktion....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. August 2006)

ich fands ja bis jetzt ganz cool, hab ich auch geschrieben, aber diese gefederte sattelstütze und der sattel.


----------



## jedinightmare (13. August 2006)

War bisher immer ein Gegner von gefederten Sattelstützen (Weicheizubehör eben), hatte die eigentlich nur testweise dran und bin zugegebenermassen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## machero (13. August 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> Die hässlichen Speichenreflektoren sollen noch durch diese weissen Sticks ersetzt werden, aber im Laden kosten die 8 und bei eBay hab ich keine gefunden.



man du bist ja n richtiger Sparfuchs  
musst immer wieder bei ebay gucken... irgendwann findeste welche für 6,50 + 2,- euro porto


----------



## versus (13. August 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> beim besten willen, für mich: no go. das gehört in den vergewaltigte gt-thread.


ein glück sagts einer vor mir - schlimmer kann man AUS MEINER SICHT ein zaskar nicht aufbauen:
die gabel, die hörner, die stütze, der sattel, die laufräder, die klingel, die kabelbinder  
sei mir nicht böse, aber ich finde sogar die flasche daneben, aber dein "eigener" geschmack ist ja inzwischen schon fast legendär  und ich finds klasse, dass du trotzdem immer wieder bilder reinstellst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (14. August 2006)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> man du bist ja n richtiger Sparfuchs
> musst immer wieder bei ebay gucken... irgendwann findeste welche für 6,50 + 2,- euro porto



Ich will einfach nicht den Wert meines Fahrrades um 15% erhöhen indem ich Reflektoren dranstecke 

Am Do komme ich bei BOC vorbei, da kosten sie 4,95


----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Hier ist mein neues Zaskar Race. Da ich zwei davon habe, hatte ich mich mal entschlossen eines als Race- und eines Tourenbike aufzubauen. Hier ist das racelastige Bike, das andere ist noch im Umbau...







Rahmen: Zaskar Race 2001 
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race
Antrieb: Sram XO/XT Mix
Bremse: Magura Louise 180/160
Laufräder: XT/Mavic
Anbauteile: Ritchey WCS

Leider hat es dieses Jahr nur zu den Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften gereicht (wg. der Lernerei), aber nächstes Jahr sind mehrere Marathons angepeilt!

Gruß...


----------



## ringo667 (16. August 2006)

Hier mal meins :
Rahmen: Team 05 Rahmen
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super 
Bremse: vorn Magura Louise FR
hinten HS33
LRS: Mavic Crossride
Antrieb: Deore


----------



## Chat Chambers (16. August 2006)

Hier mal ein gutes Stück Stahl..

GT Tequesta 1994

Rahmen neu und ungefahren, habe gerade die ersten Kilometer abgespult..
Neu aufgebaut mit
XT-Naben, Mavic XM 719
Truvativ Stylo SL
Schwalbe fast fred light, Syncros-Vorbau, SRAM-X7 Schaltung..

..nicht Original, aber deshalb auch funktionell und schnell..warum sollte ich mir auch an einen neuen Rahmen eine alte und verschlissene STX-Gruppe dranbauen?
Trotz des Stahlrahmens: Das Teil ist federleicht!

Handy-Fotos, daher alles ein wenig undeutlich..


----------



## versus (16. August 2006)

3 schicke räder - wobei die beiden älteren bei mikr etwas höher im kurs stehen ;-)
das 05er rahmendesign...


----------



## daniel77 (16. August 2006)

Das Tequesta ist ja mal richtig geil!  

Ein Deore-Antrieb ist m.M. nicht gerade standesgemäß für ein Zaskar Team


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2006)

Drei Schicke Hobel!  

@ringo667: Du musst die Hörnchen nochmal justieren!



			
				daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Deore-Antrieb ist m.M. nicht gerade standesgemäß für ein Zaskar Team


Aber Deore funktioniert einfach nur gut, ist eben ein paar Gramm schwerer als XT/XTR, aber wenn das nicht so wichtig ist...


----------



## daniel77 (17. August 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Deore funktioniert einfach nur gut, ist eben ein paar Gramm schwerer als XT/XTR, aber wenn das nicht so wichtig ist...



Auf einen Porsche 996 Turbo würde aber auch niemand 185er Allwetter-Reifen auf Stahlfelgen montieren.....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. August 2006)

es ist doch nun offensichtlich das er einfach einen rahmentausch gemacht hat und die parts bestimmt zum großen teil von seinem alten rad stammen. neu wird er sich bei transalp den team-rahmen und den vorbau gekuaft haben, vielleicht noch die gabel. der rest folgt bestimmt noch hochwertiger. 


ps: hab micih verguckt doch kein xlc vorbau, also wird er nur den rahmen getauscht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einen Porsche 996 Turbo würde aber auch niemand 185er Allwetter-Reifen auf Stahlfelgen montieren.....



Weil die nicht die gleiche Performance haben.

Aber eine Deore kann alles was eine XT auch kann.

(Ich hab ein XT-Schaltwerk und das macht mich nicht schneller)


----------



## daniel77 (17. August 2006)

Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten das eine Deore die gleiche Performance wie eine XT oder XTR hat?


----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2006)

Für die meisten Fahrer besteht kein praktischer Unterschied.

Bisschen leichter, bisschen genauer (kommt aber auch auf die Wartung an) und stabiler/langlebiger.

Wie gesagt, ich hab selber ein XT, aber man muss das nicht unbedingt haben, nur weil es jemand für standesgemäß hält.

An meinem Stadtbike habe ich Acera. DAS ist ein Unterschied!


----------



## ringo667 (17. August 2006)

Ich denke, dass der Deore Antrieb für meine zwecke ausreicht. 

@Kingmoe
Die Hörnchen sind schon längst justiert, sieht aber auf dem Bild echt etwas doof aus 

Danke für Eure Meinung!


----------



## jedinightmare (17. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ein glück sagts einer vor mir - schlimmer kann man AUS MEINER SICHT ein zaskar nicht aufbauen:
> die gabel, die hörner, die stütze, der sattel, die laufräder, die klingel, die kabelbinder
> sei mir nicht böse, aber ich finde sogar die flasche daneben, aber dein "eigener" geschmack ist ja inzwischen schon fast legendär  und ich finds klasse, dass du trotzdem immer wieder bilder reinstellst



Bin eben mutig. Aber ich bin schon wieder am basteln... lass Dich mal überraschen..! Dafür gehöre ich wahrscheinlich zumindest zu denen mit der höchsten Kilometerleistung hier. Auch n Trost.


----------



## jopo (17. August 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *Mein Aluadapter ist fertig!!!!! Muss nur noch geschweißt werden!!!!*


 
Bevor Du irgendwas neues schlimmes anfängst, möchte ich gern mal den fertigen Adapter mit Bremse am Bike sehen!
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. August 2006)

Du kannst ja mit GT-musa einen club der eigenwilligen zaskars aufmachen


----------



## GT Driver (18. August 2006)

Mir gefällt auch das Tequesta sehr gut. Die Zaskar sind halt normal, nichts was mich in Aufruhe versetzen würde. Ich bin halt auch mehr der OldtimerFan. Die meisten neuen Räder sagen mir nicht zu. Hier sind nochmal zwei Fotos von meinem GT LTS1 von 1997.











Das LTS1 wird jetzt komplett auseinander genommen, fotografiert und mit neuen Gleitlagern, wenn ich sie bekommen sollte, ausgestattet.


----------



## gremlino (18. August 2006)

> Hier sind nochmal zwei Fotos von meinem GT LTS1 von 1997.


























Wie lange Beine hast du denn???? Das sieht nach 20Zoll Rahmen aus und dann die Stütze noch hyperweit raus


----------



## Chat Chambers (19. August 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tequesta ist ja mal richtig geil!



Na, da bedank' ich mich recht schön..  !


----------



## jedinightmare (19. August 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Du irgendwas neues schlimmes anfängst, möchte ich gern mal den fertigen Adapter mit Bremse am Bike sehen!
> jopo



Kommt jetzt alles auf einmal. Große Bastelstunde... und ja - die Diskwheels bleiben


----------



## kingmoe (19. August 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange Beine hast du denn???? Das sieht nach 20Zoll Rahmen aus und dann die Stütze noch hyperweit raus


Ich würde sagen, dass das nicht der ganz große LTS-Rahmen ist - und er den aber dringend bräuchte.
Der ganz große hat ein längeres Steuerrohr und ein fettes Gusset zwischen OR und Sitzrohr:





groß: http://static.flickr.com/93/218954348_28b224cc75_o.jpg


----------



## oliversen (19. August 2006)

So langsam wird's












Schoenes Wochenende

Oliver


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange Beine hast du denn???? Das sieht nach 20Zoll Rahmen aus und dann die Stütze noch hyperweit raus



Ich bin 1,89 und habe eigentlich eine normale Beinlänge. Es ist ein 19` LTS1 Rahmen und paßt genau eine knappe Handbreit unter meinem Schritt. Den 20`gab es nur in frost schwarz eloxiert als LTS1-Spin Version. Mich würde ja mal interessiert ob jemmand das LTS1 in schwarz/rot hat, das sieht betsimmt auch ziemlich geil aus.

@Oliversen: Deine Avalanche hast ja richtig schön poliert. Wo warst den da im Urlaub...sieht gut aus.


----------



## salzbrezel (19. August 2006)

@ oliversen

Wie kommst du denn mit der Luftfeuchte/den Temperaturen dort zurecht. Ich hatte im Urlaub schon Probleme mit einer Wanderung auf der Mauer, Biken hingegen stell ich mir sehr anstrengend vor.

Achja... Schickes Rad!


----------



## versus (19. August 2006)

GT Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde ja mal interessiert ob jemmand das LTS1 in schwarz/rot hat, das sieht betsimmt auch ziemlich geil aus.


du meinst nicht vielleicht den von moe (2 threads vorher) ???
@jedinightmare: nur heisst es hier eben nicht "zeigt her eure waden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (19. August 2006)

@salzbretzel

Temperatur und Feuchte sind schon ein Problem. Jedoch fahren wir hier selten mal laenger als drei Stunden am Stueck. Und dann auch mit viel geplapper und keinem Race-Tempo. 

Etwas Gruenes (Heineken-Buechse) hilft auch schon dann und wann.

Oliver


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

@Versus: Hast vielleicht den Link von dem LTS, habe gerade verzweifelt gesucht. Wäre nett wenn du den posten könntest. Danke.

Gerade habe ich mir nochmla den Keller von GT-Man angeguckt, dass ist der absolute GT Hammer. Wie gerne würde ich dort mal Testfahrer spielen...


----------



## gremlino (19. August 2006)

> Ich bin 1,89 und habe eigentlich eine normale Beinlänge. Es ist ein 19` LTS1 Rahmen und paßt genau eine knappe Handbreit unter meinem Schritt. Den 20`gab es nur in frost schwarz eloxiert als LTS1-Spin Version. Mich würde ja mal interessiert ob jemmand das LTS1 in schwarz/rot hat, das sieht betsimmt auch ziemlich geil aus.



Hmmm, dann täuscht das vielleicht so. Bin selber 1,84 und hab auch ein 19 Zoll LTS. Nur sieht das da nicht so extrem aus. Und nen 130er 10Grad Vorbau fahr ich auch......


----------



## versus (19. August 2006)

GT Driver schrieb:
			
		

> @Versus: Hast vielleicht den Link von dem LTS, habe gerade verzweifelt gesucht. Wäre nett wenn du den posten könntest. Danke.
> 
> Gerade habe ich mir nochmla den Keller von GT-Man angeguckt, dass ist der absolute GT Hammer. Wie gerne würde ich dort mal Testfahrer spielen...


hmmm... einfach eine seite weiter hinten, oder:

http://static.flickr.com/93/218954348_28b224cc75_o.jpg

habe den link aus moes thread kopiert


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

@Versus: Das ist doch das 20er GT LTS-1 Spin in frost schwarz eloxiert. Ich würde gerne das LTS-1 in schwarz/rot sehen. Sieht mit Sicherheit nicht viel anders aus, aber sehen würde ich es trotzdem gerne.


----------



## LTS Biker (20. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,
entschuldigung das ich es hier sage, aber ich hatte hier viel aufmerkungen fur mein SID titanium, das ich hier mal sagen möchte, das ich nog ein SID titanium zu verkaufen habe:


----------



## versus (23. August 2006)

gestern im keller meines bevorzugten bike-ladens war es so weit - die familie ist wieder etwas grösser geworden   :

zaskar le ´96  in 19" 

ausstattung, die dran *bleibt*:
xtr schaltwerk + shifter + kassette    
xt kurbel + innenlager + kette + umwerfer + naben (217er felgen) 
syncros vorbau + stütze 
magura hs 33 race line

ausstattung die *getauscht* wird:
terry sattel (gegen flite)
club roost go fast (am liebsten syncros gerade) 
fat albert 2,35 " (conti explorer o.ä.)
GT plattformpedale (time atac)
judy tt (*DAS IST DIE GROSSE FRAGE !!!*  )
vielleicht die skareb aus dem avalanche ?
oder doch mal ne sid ?
mz z2 bam ?

juhuuuu... bastelzeit !!! vielleicht ist es bis zum treffen schon vorzeigbar... 

ach ja 250 euronen habe ich abgedrückt - halte ich für sehr fair - was meint ihr ?

weiss jemand den gewichtsunterschied zwischen avalanche und zaskar le (im rahmengewichte-fred konnte ich nix zum avalanche finden) ?


----------



## versus (23. August 2006)

gleich mal noch ein paar bilder:


----------



## TobiasAlt (23. August 2006)

hätte ne weisse Z2 fallst interesse hast => PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (23. August 2006)

> ach ja 250 euronen habe ich abgedrückt - halte ich für sehr fair - was meint ihr ?



Also die hätte ich auch liebend gerne bezahlt


----------



## salzbrezel (23. August 2006)

Ich würde eine 63mm Sid nehmen.
Dem Bild nach zu urteilen baut die TT (80mm?) schon zu hoch.

Gruß...


----------



## oliversen (23. August 2006)

@ Versus

Geiles Bike und wirklich guter Preis

GT-Hardtails mit Riser Bar sind einfach cool. Willst du den nicht besser daran lassen?

Egal, viel Spass beim basteln


Oliver


----------



## zaskar76 (23. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> zaskar le ´96



da hier mal so ganz falsch liegst(zumindest wenn es sich um den bock auf den foto`s handelt) würde ich mal ganz stark zu ner starrgabel raten... aller-aller-ALLER-höchstens jedoch ne geschmeidig flache 63mm sid...
n8...


----------



## cleiende (23. August 2006)

@versus
Na also! Guter Preis. 80mm Gabel geht nur mit gutem Negativfederweg, ansonsten, wenn es straffer gewünscht ist sind die auf 63mm runterdrehbaren RS Gabel erste Wahl.

@all
Heute nachmittag auf Usedom. Als ich den Bock gekauft habe hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen dass ich da mal ein Trailerbike dranhängen hätte. Na ja, immerhin auch oldschool, ist ein Trailerbike der ersten Generation (Zollschrauben, Sturmey-Archer Nabe....)


----------



## GTdanni (23. August 2006)

@ Versus

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall völlig OK. 

Allerdings ist das kein 96er Rahmen sondern eher ein 91er. 

Siehe Schaltauge und U-Brake.  

Was sagt den die Rahmennummer? Und ist das schon 1 1/8" ? 

CU Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. August 2006)

moin gemeinde,

aaalso da werde ich mal nach der rahmennummer sehen müssen - bisher hatte ich null zeit das rad näher zu untersuchen.

die info ´96 war vom laden. beim ersten im hof rumfahren erschien die gabel erstmal nicht zu lang, aber wie gesagt: wird alles noch näher in augenschein genommen und hier entsprechend kommuniziert. 

91 fände ich ja noch besser - 1 1/8 zoll ist es denke ich schon.

an eine starrgabel habe ich ja auch schon gedacht...
ich habe aber auch immer noch díe sehr kurz bauende FRM (65mm)

ich bin mir aber über den grundsätzlichen aufbau noch nicht ganz im klaren:

leicht und schnell (mit den komponenten vom avalanche), eher entspanntes tourenbike, speedbike mit slicks, oder so´n vollclassicdingens


----------



## versus (24. August 2006)

TobiasAlt schrieb:
			
		

> hätte ne weisse Z2 fallst interesse hast => PN


interessant! wie hoch baut die ? und die schaftlänge ?
ich hatte mal eine z2 bam, die bei 70mm ein recht kurzes einbaumaß hatte


----------



## zaskar76 (24. August 2006)

wenn du eh schon mit dem gedanken spielst bau ne starre forke rein und zieh slicks drauf - so`n vollklassicdingens wird nämlich viel zu teuer dafür das du es dann eh nicht zu schätzen weisst... leicht oder "entspanntes tourenbike" fällt leider aus bei dem dem rahmen, denn der zaskar rahmen war nach diesem modell nie mehr schwerer und nie mehr steifer/härter als dein modell...
vielleicht isset ja auch nen polierter panthera? 
viel spaß damit


----------



## versus (24. August 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> so`n vollklassicdingens wird nämlich viel zu teuer dafür das du es dann eh nicht zu schätzen weisst...


mensch henner, was du immer alles weisst... 
wenn ich es nicht zu schätzen wüsste, würde ich auch kaum eines aufbauen wollen, oder ?


----------



## GTdanni (24. August 2006)

Bau bitte etwas draus was man gut im Winter bewegen kann. (Winterpokal ;-)
Ich würde dir aber auch ne Starrgabel empfehlen, passt einfach besser und funktioniert 100%. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Mein Kumpel hat noch ne Quadra 10 zu liegen, ist ja fast ne Starrgabel und würde von der Einbauhöhe passen. Soll ich mal fragen?


----------



## Kint (25. August 2006)

so erstmal hier linken zum neuen karakoramelite:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235456

und @ versus. habe gerade ne gt starrgabel gekauft, wird aber vom schaft nicht in mein zassi passen und wahrscheinlich isses auch keine lite:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90021842357&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## GT Driver (25. August 2006)

@Versus: Der Preis ist doch absolut in Ordnung, ich hätte auch nicht lange überlegen müssen. Wo ist den der Händler, vielleicht hat der ja noch ein paar Knaller da stehen... 

Will auch mal wieder eine Schnäpchen machen... Letztesn habe ich mir die GT Griffe bei Ebay für 2,99 in rot, gelb und schwarz bestellt. Sie sind wirklich sehr nett, nur ein wenig zu dünn, aber ist halt Original GT.


----------



## versus (25. August 2006)

so, nachdem ich es nicht mehr bis morgen abend warten konnte, habe ich heute nach feierabend schonmal mit der demontage begonnen und folgendes festgestellt:

- ich finde KEINE rahmennummer - nicht am tretlager, nicht am ausfallende, nirgendwo   es ist aber auch nirgendwo gefeilt, oder geschmirgelt worden. die GT prägung am oberrohr ist aber vorhanden  
- das tretlager hat ein 68mm gehäuse (bisher hatte ich nur 73er)
- sattelstützendurchmesser 26,8 wie beim avalanche
- rahmengewicht satte 2,1 kg incl. steuersatz-lagerschalen 
- 1 1/8 zoll

und ich denke, ich baue den rahmen erst mal zum anwender-rad auf mit der skareb baut 2cm kürzer als die judy, den mavic crossrocs und dem restlichen kram. wenn das mit der gabel nicht geht, denke ich mir was neues aus.
dafür wird das avalanche dann mit der frm gabel zur 10kg flitze
hier die ersten fotos mit einigen details zur letztendlichen identifizierung:

@GT Driver - der laden steht in kaiserslautern
@kint - hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich habe hier noch eine starre gabel stehen, allerdings titanfarben + gewindeschaft
@danni - frag doch mal ganz unverbindlich


----------



## versus (25. August 2006)

die genieteten brems-/schaltzuganschläge habe ich noch vergessen 
noch zwei bilder:


----------



## andy1 (26. August 2006)

so langsam wirds noch zahlreicher an klassichen GT (alles 91/92)... nicht zu glauebn dass ich früher eigentlich nie ein GT haben wollte...

@ versus: guter Preis, kaum zu toppen...
bin zwar nicht der Baujahrspezialist aber dein GT wirkt eher wie ein umgelabeltes erstes Zaskar wie  das hier unten. War U-Brake nicht nur bis max. 92 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. August 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> War U-Brake nicht nur bis max. 92 ?



völlig korrekt. genauso die genieteten zuganschläge und das nicht wechselbare auge. alles urzassi merkmale. und da das hier alle nase lang diskutiert wird, umso verwunderlicher dass versus sich da hat SOOOO über den Tisch ziehen lasssen. is aber auch ne fiese masche so nen ollen zaskar rahmen in ein tolles 96er MIT SYNCHROS zu verwandeln . 
auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162


----------



## versus (26. August 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> ...umso verwunderlicher dass versus sich da hat SOOOO über den Tisch ziehen lasssen. is aber auch ne fiese masche so nen ollen zaskar rahmen in ein tolles 96er MIT SYNCHROS zu verwandeln .



  stimmt ! ich bin den tränen nahe  
heute ist grosse bastelrunde mit einem kumpel, der sich sein neu geschweisstes eek: ) sunn softtail wieder aufbaut.

ich bin mit dem händler ohnehin so verblieben, dass ich das rad zur ansicht und probefahrt übers wochenende mitgenommen habe und ihm dann entweder das rad zurück, oder das geld bringe (meine liebste hat laut gelacht, als ich ihr das so erzählt habe ). natürlich war mir klar, dass das ein rein formaler akt sein würde, denn wenn es erst mal in der werkstatt steht...

anbei noch ein bild aus dem tollen keller - zwar weder GT, noch will man es wirklich haben, aber trotzdem:


----------



## marshimaro (5. September 2006)

Hallo.

Hier meins.
Neulich erst aus dem keller geholt. wurde kurz nach der Konfirmation eingestellt.
  Fast nie mit gefahren.
Bilder sind echt mies...handy kann nix.





Gruss marshimaro.

Was denkt ihr könnte das wert sein ? Hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## versus (5. September 2006)

marshimaro schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkt ihr könnte das wert sein ?


  falsche frage für den ersten beitrag !


----------



## marshimaro (5. September 2006)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich bin kein fahrrad fan. Kann Euch auch keine
Geschichten darüber erzählen.
Wenn ich in die falsche Kategorie gepostet habe- dann sorry.

gruss marshimaro


----------



## GT Driver (5. September 2006)

Dann hat sich Versus Post wohl auch schon von selbst erledigt/beantwortet. Was könnte das Fahrrad wert sein? Gute Frage, nächste Frage. Wie du schon selbst bemerkt hast, ist die Qualität der Fotos nicht sehr gut und man kann den Zustand des Bikes nicht genau erkennen. Schaut aber ganz nett aus. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall ganz nett. Vielleicht bekommst ja noch ein paar Preisvorschläge, wenn nicht versuch dein Glück mal bei Ebay, da wirst du es auf jeden Fall los...


----------



## versus (5. September 2006)

du willst das rad doch vermutlich verkaufen, oder ?
da liegt die richtige kategorie doch nahe...


----------



## marshimaro (5. September 2006)

@versus eher die person der gestressten sorte ?

Ich wollte einfach mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommen ob ich darüber nachdenken sollte, das Zaskar abzugeben. Aber ich seh schon. Das war nix. 
Schönen Abend


----------



## Janikulus (5. September 2006)

naja, ich würde es behalten. Aber du kannst es mir ja verkaufen 

Nee Quatsch, behalte das Rad. Ich habe definitiv Platzmangel in meiner Wohnung... Mach was schönes draus und habe Spaß damit, es ist ja ein Klassiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (5. September 2006)

@marshimaro

willkommen ! du hast ein sehr schönes, altes zaskar. wenn du keinen akuten platzmangel hast, dann behalte es. Es ist ein Klassiker ! 

ansonsten: viele große bilder machen und hier anbieten. 

aber bloß mir nicht ! sonst werde ich schwach  

gruß, tom


----------



## Kint (5. September 2006)

re: Alaaaaaaarm ! wer kennt noch die Printwerbung von MTV mit der Katze ?  

also erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum, bei mir kintische Freude über nen neuzugang. vor allem über einen der offensichtlich zu versus (nomen est omen   ) passt.... 

so schmunzelmode off, -topic. rahmen ca 100 -300 rest nochmal dasselbe bis doppelte nach ebay. zusammen (komplett) maximal 500-600 . alles je nach Zustand und Größe.

folglich lohnt der verkauf nicht. behalte es es ist wie wenn du nen alten 356er Porsche in der Garage stehn hast. (woher kommen die ganzen Autovergleiche in letzter Zeit  ).

backontopic: hier ist NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH der "zeigt her eure " fred. erstes post, mit preisfrage ist deplaziert. aber der newbie hat nen Freischuss frei...


----------



## marshimaro (6. September 2006)

Hallo.
danke für die einschätzung.
bei diesen bedingungen behalte ich das GT natürlich.

jetzt werde ich es mal ein wenig pflegen und dann zum stylen auf die gass.

viel spass mit Euren und adios.


----------



## versus (6. September 2006)

so, gleiches recht für alle - last mal euren senf dazu ab !
die zweite ausbaustufe des zaskar (NOCH NICHT FERTIG - V.A. DIE ZÜGE, HÜLLEN UND LEITUNGSBEFESTIGUNG...) als anwender-bike ! 

das ist neu:
- MZ Z2 mit 65-70mm (fährt sich sehr gut!) 
- race face turbine kurbeln
- mavic crossroc mit michelin wildgripper ust (noch nicht das letzte wort)
- gerader lenker (von bergwerk , dafür nur 126gramm )
- time atac alium pedalen
- elite ciussi flaschenhalter
- oury grips
- syncros (120 statt 130mm)
- ritchey vector sattel (wird noch gegen flite ersetzt)

das rad stammt von einem ami, der es aus usa importiert hat - demnach sind die decals sind vermutlich doch original.


----------



## oliversen (7. September 2006)

@ versus

cooles bike. Meine Anregungen sind deswegen rein kosmetischer Natur.

1. Die Z2 gabs doch auch in schwarz. Passt farblich sicher besser.
2. Die Wildgrippers in tuerkis erinnern mich immer an pastell gehaltene Wohlfuehl-Tempel. Was durchweg Schwarzes oder Graues kommt besser.
3. Die HS33 mit dem originalen gelben Brake Booser waere das konsequente Bekenntnis zu Neon.

Und ich persoenlich bin eine Fan von Riser Bars.

Dennoch cool

Oliver


----------



## oldman (7. September 2006)

@versus
schönes Teil, mal schauen wie's weitergeht.
Auf jeden Fall gehört an ein Zaskar immer ein gerader Lenker, alles andere stört die Aura  . Also lass ruhig den Bergzwerg dran, passt scho.
oldman
willauchmalwiedereinneueszaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. September 2006)

@versus
Soll ich mal im Keller nachschauen, 2 benutzte gelbe Booster dürfte ich noch haben? Das wäre nicht dezent aber sehr oldschool.

Ansonsten isses doch ein feines Rad.


----------



## versus (7. September 2006)

moin !
danke erstmal für die anregungen etc.
@oliversen: die bomber habe ich ja eben erst von TobiasAlt erstanden. die decals sind weisser als es auf den fotos aussieht, deshalb passt die gabel dazu eigentlich recht gut. gebe dir aber recht, dass eine schwarze vermutlich besser aussehen würde. das einbaumaß der gabel ist aber top und der lenkwinkel somit nicht zu flach.
die ust-wildgrippers kommen auch noch ab, da mich auch das ständige luft nachpumpen vor touren nervt (hätte noch einen XT-paralax / Mavic 217 LRS).
die hs 33 war mit den schwarzen ausgestattet - mir wäre es optisch eigentlich ohne booster am liebsten, da ich die gefrästen gabelbrücke der bomber so schön finde, aber das geht ja nun nicht...
an dem riser habe ich schon rum überlegt (war ja ein club roost - go fast dran), aber ich werde erst mal den gerade (mit hörnchen) dran lassen.

@oldman: dachteduwillstjetzterstmaleinfullsuspension ;-)

@cleiende: gerne !


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. September 2006)

@ versus :    schwarze reifen und ein Flite würden dem Bike besser stehen ansonsten guter aufbau !!


.....aber sag mal....du bist nicht zufällig der "Geistesblitz"-anbieter von eBay !?


----------



## versus (7. September 2006)

der flite muss nur noch montiert werden und schwarze reifen kommen auch noch - muss nur noch entscheiden, ob wieder ust, oder ganz normale, die die luft halten und dazu noch leichter sind ;-)

geistesblitz ??? nö bin/kenn ich nicht !
habs doch eben erst gekauft...


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. September 2006)

ja da war oder ist noch (weiss es nicht) so einer der wollte genau so ne holzblöcke wie bei dir im hintergrund zu sehen als Geistesblitze verkaufen....auch schon des öfteren im "eBay kuriositäten" thread gesehen !


----------



## versus (7. September 2006)

nee nee - das ist ganz schnöde für den ofen ,-)


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2006)

marshimaro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Hier meins.
> Neulich erst aus dem keller geholt. wurde kurz nach der Konfirmation eingestellt.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht 400-500 in dem Zustand komplett.
Verkäufe eher im Bikemarkt/Ebay oder im Classic-Basar - Wertanfragen sieht man da auch nicht so gern da immer unterstellt wird jeder wolle dort seinen Müll vergolden lassen + andere Gründe.

Aber der hier sucht noch ein 20"-Zaskar, utopischerweise will er was jüngeres und ungefahren aber deins ist ja noch in Top-Zustand.
Aber ob er ein 91/92er sucht ? Schau selbst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236964


----------



## marshimaro (8. September 2006)

hallo. danke für den tip.

aber für das "wenige" geld behalte ich das teil natürlich.
dafür bekomme ich ja nix neues...

bye


----------



## GTdanni (9. September 2006)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hatte heute Langeweile und hab mal meine GT`s (plus das MTB meiner Frau und mein Cross-Diamant)
Da ich ja seit 18.06. kein Rad mehr fahren konnte(Bandscheibenvorfall) blieb dort alles so unberührt, ich glaube sowas gab es noch nie das bei mir Räder ohne Luft im Fahrradzimmer. 
Dieses Zimmer befindet sich neben meinem Schlafzimmer im 1.Stock und ich kann vom Bett aus immer mind. 1 GT sehen. 

Aber seht selbst..........
















































Meine Motorradkombi liegt auch noch rum, meine restlichen Räder stehen in der Firma oder unterm Carport. 

Schönes Wochenende, Cu Danni


----------



## GT Driver (9. September 2006)

Das schwarze Zaskar würde ich dann nehmen, müssen wir uns nur über den Preis und die Versandkosten einig werden. Das STS gefällt mir wohl auch... Nice One.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. September 2006)

Da hast du dir genau die richtigen ausgesucht. 

Das STS wird Ende diesen, Anfang nächsten Jahres zerlegt, gereinigt und erhält nen Ehrenplatz in meiner Wohnung (nur der Rahmen). 
Das Zaskar ist mein neuestes GT und ist noch nicht ganz fertig, dieses geb ich ebenfalls nicht ab. 
Was nicht heißen soll das ich das RR oder das SSP Tachyon jemals abgeben möchte. 

Cu Danni


----------



## LTS-Spinner (9. September 2006)

Erstmal gute Besserung, hoffe Du kommst wieder aufs Rad! 
Sag mal, wie fährt sich die AMP am Zaskar, ich hatte mal lange mit der geliebäugelt, aber wegen der vielen negativen Äußerungen hier hab ich immer wieder gezögert..?


----------



## gtfreak2! (10. September 2006)

sag mal woher hast du den GT Banner? Den will auch haben!


----------



## GTdanni (10. September 2006)

Welches Banner meinst du, das alte weiÃe oder das neue schwarze? 
Das weiÃe gibts ab und zu mal bei ebay und das schwarze musst du dir beim HÃ¤ndler erbetteln, gibt es aber auch manchmal im Verkauf. 

Hallo Spinner. 
Ich wollte ja auch nie eine AMP, gerade wegen der negativen Aussagen. 
Nun hatte ich dieses Teil in neu fÃ¼r 100â¬ bei meinem HÃ¤ndler gesehen und dann musste ich zuschlagen. 
1360g wiegt das Ding,ist zwar 1" aber ich hab da was gebastelt das es passt. 
Federn tut das Ding natÃ¼rlich nicht sonderlich aber bei harten SchlÃ¤gen merkt man schon etwas. 
Besonders begeistert bin ich von der Verabeitung, die Gabel passt eben an ein GT. 
Das geringe Einbaumass macht das Rad echt wendig und da ich das Zaskar eigentlich vÃ¶llig starr aufbauen wollte ist die AMP da echt gut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Der Yeti (10. September 2006)

Von wann sind denn die räder, speziell das schwarze GT?


----------



## GTdanni (10. September 2006)

Welches schwarze GT?  

Das STS ist von 97 und das Zaskar von 96. 

Cu Danni


----------



## knurr3r (11. September 2006)

mein jutes altes hat scho 15 jahre uffen buckel....


----------



## Der Yeti (11. September 2006)

Das von meinem Vater is von 92, und stabil wie sau, wurde ja auch damals angepriesen man könne vom garagendach damit droppen Mitlerweile glaub ichs sogar


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2006)

knurr3r schrieb:
			
		

> mein jutes altes hat scho 15 jahre uffen buckel....



Zwar noch nicht ganz so alt (auf die U-Brake-Sockel von 1991 und 1992 passte hinten keine V-Brake), aber eine richtig schöne Karre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. September 2006)

stimmt !
weiss gar nicht, warum ich mich immer so sträube vorne scheibe und hinten v-brake zu montieren - sieht gar nicht so übel aus (vielleicht bis auf die unterschiedlich farbigen laufräder - 2 x silber bzw. schwarz fände ich deutlich besser) ! sonst ein schlichtes sehr schönes rad !
fett, die super motos ! ! !


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2006)

Ja, ist noch kein Rad - aber wird bald eins sein


----------



## Kint (12. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist noch kein Rad - aber wird bald eins sein





moe, der oberrohraufkleber ist schief....


----------



## oliversen (12. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> moe, der oberrohraufkleber ist schief....



Aber das Heck sieht schon so richtig abgefahren aus. Congrats an kingmoe...

Oliver


----------



## Kint (12. September 2006)

das ist das trackbike, hm ?


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> das ist das trackbike, hm ?



Nee, kein Pulse, aber schon ein Renner (Edge).
Im Laufe der nächsten Woche wird es wohl fertig, momentan habe ich leider Stress ohne Ende und null Zeit...
Es sind übrigens mehrere Aufkleber ab Werk schief - und das bei einem Rahmen mit einem ehemaligen VK von 1400,- Euro (inkl. Gabel)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. September 2006)

die du natürlich gezahlt hast. gestern nach ist mir übrigens eingefallen, dass das ja nur das edge sein kann - > bowdenzug. 

noch meins ist übrigens das hier:
sig


----------



## korat (14. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

>



schiefe aufkleber, pah, was macht das schon. das teil ist ja mal sowas von pornös! was bin ich gespannt! viel spaß damit!


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (17. September 2006)

Servus erstmal....echt nette bikes....will mein 11 jahre alters gt avalanche welches auch schon so lange in meinem bestitz ist ein wenig aufpeppeln.....bis jetzt schon verbaut mavic crossland in schwarz....magura hs 33 raceline  (in gelb natürlich) die kultbereifung schlechthin (meine meinung) panaracer dart vorn und smoke hinten....truvativ stylo kurbel....suche jetzt noch ein paar nette kultteile oder die,die es noch werden die ich verbauen kann....vorbau...sattelstüze...evtl. andere kurbel...lenker....vielleicht hat jemand ne gediegene idee oder sogar ein paar nette teile zuhause rumliegen....würde mich über anregungen...ideen...etc. freuen.....  bis bald melchi


----------



## versus (17. September 2006)

dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich aktuelle fotos meines avalanche habe mal wieder mit der frm-gabel statt der skareb:

@melchi: ein foto motiviert immer etwas mehr die fantasie anzuregen  
willst du in jedem fall "kult" (dann wäre die stylo aber noch nicht so richtig geeignet), oder aktuelle parts auf dem stand der technik ?


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (17. September 2006)

hallo versus....im moment schwanke ich eher in die richtung kultteile....die stylo war nur ne notlösung hab ich für 60 euro bekommen....dachte wäre ein schnäppchen...hat sich aber nach 3 wochen verabschiedet.....und mit den bildern ist das so ein problem...wollte eben 4 hochladen doch dann kam die meldung dateien zu gross....habe keine ahnung wie ich sie verkleinern kann so das ich sie hochladen kann...........schönes bike haste da......was für nette kurbeln haste denn da verbaut?????


----------



## versus (17. September 2006)

hi melchi,

gut ! fotos dürfen max. 60kb gross sein, damit du sie hier direkt hochladen kannst. in deinem album können sie auch deutlich grösser sein.
ich versuche bei meinen gts eine gute mischung aus funktion und style zu finden. die in meinem avalanche verbaute frm-gabel z.b. ist nur für kurze touren bis 2 stunden geeignet, da nur grobe schläge abfedert. 
sonst ist folgendes verbaut:
race face turbine kurbeln mit t.a. blättern
fsa ultimax innenlager
time atac carbon titan pedalen
hügi naben + schnellspanner / mavic 517 felgen
conti explorer supersonic
use alien stütze
flite tt
sram 9.0 sl hebel / schaltwerk
xtr kassette
xt umwerfer
avid sd 7 / 2.0 bremsen
corratec korkgriffe
tioga lenker
xlite vorbau
ringle H2O flaschenhalter
nokon züge
walweise judy race, skareb super, oder frm z-ways gabel

die teile funktionieren (bis auf die sauharte frm) alle perfekt und ergeben ein sehr angenehmes gewicht von 10,1 kg.


----------



## alf2 (17. September 2006)

Hier mal ein Photo von meinem GT IDXC 1.0 als es noch neu war. Mittlerweile sind ein paar Umbauten erfolgt und so sauber ist es seither nie wieder gewesen.


----------



## alf2 (17. September 2006)

Und so siehts von vorne aus:





Die mickrige Bremsscheibe habe ich mittlerweile durch eine 203er ersetzt.


----------



## alf2 (17. September 2006)

Mein mittlerweile 13 Jahre altes Bravado LE bekommt sein Gnadenbrot als Zugmaschine für den Kinderanhänger. 

Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es keine Berge mehr zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## alf2 (17. September 2006)

Meine letzte Neuerwerbung ist ein GT Avalanche 0.5. Vorgesehen habe ich es als bike für den Winter, da mir das Fully im permanenten Matsch dann doch zu anfällig ist. Momentan wohnt es noch im Wohnzimmer:  





Mittlerweile ist es aufgebaut und bei meiner Holden auch schon in Ungnade gefallen. Nicht nur dass es 2 Wochen im Wohnzimmer stand, ich konnte auch nicht wirklich argumentieren, warum ich noch ein bike brauche. Vielleicht also bald in der bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (18. September 2006)

da blenden so Dinger in den Laufrädern, bitte entfernen...  ansonsten schönes Bike finde ich. Das ist doch ein Argument! Behalten!
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (18. September 2006)

moin alf,

schöne bikes (was hast du da so gekonnt hinter dem kinderhänger versteckt ? ist das ggf ein c´dale ???)
zeig deiner liebsten mal ein paar fotos hier aus dem forum, auf denen alle wahnsinnigen ihren gesamte pracht auf einem haufen (zuletzt von danni) fotografiert haben. dann wird sie sehen, dass 3 räder unterer durchschnitt sind und gerade das nötigste sind ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2006)

1400,- â¬ NP bla bla...



Kint schrieb:


> die du natÃ¼rlich gezahlt hast.



Du weiÃ ja, dass solche Rahmen wie ein guter Wein immer teurer werden...  

Preis war fair aber nicht ganz billig.



Kint schrieb:


> gestern nach ist mir Ã¼brigens eingefallen, dass das ja nur das edge sein kann - > bowdenzug.



Stimmt, hÃ¤tte ich jetzt aber auch nicht dran gedacht. 



korat schrieb:


> schiefe aufkleber, pah, was macht das schon. das teil ist ja mal sowas von pornÃ¶s! was bin ich gespannt! viel spaÃ damit!



Jep, mit sind die Deacls auch fast egal. Ãbrigsn sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, hier brannte echt der Baum. Bin erst seit gestern Abend wieder hier, 3 Tage mit insgesamt 8 Std. Schlaf etc... Rufe dich spÃ¤ter mal an!


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (18. September 2006)

es ist geschafft.....!!   habe gerade eben meine fotos hochgeladen......und nicht wundern....die gabel is net von magura.....leider nur der aufkleber der draufklebt.....!!!!!!...........bin immer noch auf der suche nach ner alten answer manitou....cnc gefräst.....leider schwer zu finden..


----------



## laxerone (18. September 2006)

könnt ich grad mit dienen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20027248126&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

gruss


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (18. September 2006)

not bad......wollst net sofortkauf machen.....??.....wie ist das mit dem einfedern...noch alles leicht gangbar??


----------



## laxerone (18. September 2006)

sorry, wollt den thread nicht hijacken. ich schreib dir ne pm.


----------



## alf2 (18. September 2006)

versus schrieb:


> (was hast du da so gekonnt hinter dem kinderhänger versteckt ? ist das ggf ein c´dale ???)



Gut erkannt! Ist ein cannondale prophet! 

Ein Freeride-Panzer mit 17 cm Federweg und 18,5 kg. Das hatte sich meine Liebste geborgt. Mit dem Ding ist sie ganz vergnügt bergauf vor mir hergebikt und wollte fortan auch so ein "Chippendale"  weil man so bequem drauf sitzt und die Position sie an Ihr Hollandrad erinnert!!!!! 
 Ihr KTM-Hardtail ist seither schwer in Ungnade gefallen. 



versus schrieb:


> dann wird sie sehen, dass 3 räder unterer durchschnitt sind und gerade das nötigste sind ;-)



Seh ich auch so! Hab allerdings neben meinen 3 GTs noch ein paar andere Räder die den Keller anfüllen. Tja und im Fahrradraum stehen dann auch noch 2 Stück.


----------



## versus (19. September 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das hatte sich meine Liebste geborgt. Mit dem Ding ist sie ganz vergnügt bergauf vor mir hergebikt


 du bist nicht ggf. mit hanka kupfernagel verbandelt ???



alf2 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so! Hab allerdings neben meinen 3 GTs noch ein paar andere Räder die den Keller anfüllen. Tja und im Fahrradraum stehen dann auch noch 2 Stück.


da würde ich im keller aber das ein, oder andere rad VOR dem avalanche abstossen (wenn es nur um die anzahl geht  .

chippendale !     super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. September 2006)

schmeiss das rennrad raus, der vorbau sieht ja verboten aus


----------



## alf2 (19. September 2006)

versus schrieb:


> du bist nicht ggf. mit hanka kupfernagel verbandelt ???



NÖ! - Ich hatte hinten den Fahrradanhänger dran!



			
				kaschmirkönig schrieb:
			
		

> :schmeiss das rennrad raus, der vorbau sieht ja verboten aus



Das hatte ich mal für 2 Monate einem Freund geborgt, da ich ohnehin kaum  damit fahre. Zurück kam es dann mit anderen Pedalen, einem anderen Sattel und dem furchtbaren Vorbau.

Ich werd euren Rat befolgen und mal den Keller räumen.  - Das Avalanche bleibt!!!


----------



## versus (19. September 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das Avalanche bleibt!!!


na alla  !


----------



## versus (22. September 2006)

er ist mein und er ist *ROT*    
juhuuuu...  

allerdings muss deshalb der frisch erworbene 91er zassi bb in 19" weg (kompromiss für die duldung der neuanschaffung  )...


----------



## oldman (22. September 2006)

versus schrieb:


> er ist mein und er ist *ROT*
> juhuuuu...
> 
> allerdings muss deshalb der frisch erworbene 91er zassi bb in 19" weg (kompromiss für die duldung der neuanschaffung  )...



gratulation!!
wieviel freuden-bier hat's denn gestern noch gegeben?  
schöner rahmen, ein buntes zaskar bräuchte ich auch, schwarz wär och nich übel...


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. September 2006)

Schöner Rahmen ! Viel vergnügen damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. September 2006)

oldman schrieb:


> wieviel freuden-bier hat's denn gestern noch gegeben?


drei - muss ja leider heute arbeiten...
die restfreude wird dann heute abend begossen


----------



## versus (22. September 2006)

@musa: danke - ihr werdet natürlich über den aufbau auf dem laufenden gehalten.


----------



## kingmoe (22. September 2006)

Glückwunsch Versus, da haben wir ja beide Glück gehabt, dass ich mich gestern abend endgültig gegen das Mitbieten entschieden hatte!

Ist das eigentlich der hier?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236201&highlight=geben

Rock on, bin gespannt auf Bilder vom fertigen Bike.


----------



## versus (22. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Versus, da haben wir ja beide Glück gehabt, dass ich mich gestern abend endgültig gegen das Mitbieten entschieden hatte!
> 
> Ist das eigentlich der hier?!
> 
> ...



dann mal besten dank auf diesem weg !!! 
nee das ist ein anderer. bei dem von bergaufsepp war ich zu langsam. bis ich ihm mein gebot (250) geschickt hatte, hatte er schon deutlich bessere bekommen. seit da war ich allerdings noch angefressener vom kauf eines roten, als ohnehin schon.
gestern habe ich bei über 1000 klicks auf die auktion eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass allle zocken und den für 250 mitnehmen wollen, er aber am ende wohl aber mind. auf 350 geht. mit meinem lahmen modem ist das zocken immer so ne sache - da geht der puls schon mal spürbar in die höhe  
aber siehe da: 1 gebot und das wars


----------



## oldman (22. September 2006)

versus schrieb:


> dann mal besten dank auf diesem weg !!!
> nee das ist ein anderer. bei dem von bergaufsepp war ich zu langsam. bis ich ihm mein gebot (250) geschickt hatte, hatte er schon deutlich bessere bekommen. seit da war ich allerdings noch angefressener vom kauf eines roten, als ohnehin schon.
> gestern habe ich bei über 1000 klicks auf die auktion eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass allle zocken und den für 250 mitnehmen wollen, er aber am ende wohl aber mind. auf 350 geht. mit meinem lahmen modem ist das zocken immer so ne sache - da geht der puls schon mal spürbar in die höhe
> aber siehe da: 1 gebot und das wars



wenn's modem zu langsam zum zocken ist, hilft snip.pl , damit habe ich schon regelrechte wunder vollbracht


----------



## Janikulus (22. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Versus, da haben wir ja beide Glück gehabt, dass ich mich gestern abend endgültig gegen das Mitbieten entschieden hatte!
> 
> Ist das eigentlich der hier?!
> 
> ...



nein das ist meiner  
desswegen habe ich jetzt auch noch ein Rahmen übrig (96' Zaskar LE in BB)

Der Rahmen in Rot ist natürlich super schön, nur wegen dem Aufbau muss ich mir was überlegen, wegen Farben der ganzen Komponenten und so.
Ich werde mir wohl erstmal ein kleines CAD Modell schnitzen, um dann diverse Farbkombis testen zu können. Da können man sich doch eigentlich ein geiles Programm schreiben: der "GT Bike Konfigurator" so mit Parts und Farb Auswahl. Hmm ja, da werde ich mir mal was überlegen...

Gruss, Paul


----------



## versus (22. September 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:


> nein das ist meiner


 ah, du warst das  !



Janikulus schrieb:


> Der Rahmen in Rot ist natürlich super schön, nur wegen dem Aufbau muss ich mir was überlegen, wegen Farben der ganzen Komponenten und so.


vielleicht kann man sich da austauschen ? entweder alles silber, oder noch ne farbe, aber welche  



Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl erstmal ein kleines CAD Modell schnitzen, um dann diverse Farbkombis testen zu können. Da können man sich doch eigentlich ein geiles Programm schreiben: der "GT Bike Konfigurator" so mit Parts und Farb Auswahl. Hmm ja, da werde ich mir mal was überlegen...
> 
> Gruss, Paul


das programm hätte ich dann auch gerne  
viel spass beim basteln !!!


----------



## Andreas Illesch (23. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, ist noch kein Rad - aber wird bald eins sein


Zur Inspiration:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/28215

Wo hast du deinen Rahmen her?


----------



## BergaufSepp (23. September 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:


> nein das ist meiner
> desswegen habe ich jetzt auch noch ein Rahmen übrig (96' Zaskar LE in BB)
> 
> Der Rahmen in Rot ist natürlich super schön, nur wegen dem Aufbau muss ich mir was überlegen, wegen Farben der ganzen Komponenten und so.
> ...



Ich könnte Dir Bilder mit blau eloxierten Teilen (Kurbeln, Sattelstütze) anbieten.  
Und natürlich die Teile...blaue Kooka-Kurbeln, blaue Ringle-Stütze, silberner Synchros-Vorbau...


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2006)

Andreas Illesch schrieb:


> Zur Inspiration:
> 
> Foto
> 
> Wo hast du deinen Rahmen her?



Der Rahmen ist von einem Kollegen aus diesem Forum: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/

Das Rad ist fast fertig, die Stütze ist noch auf dem Weg und das Lenkerband habe ich blöd gewickelt (kleine Lücke an den STIs). Flaschenhalter sollen auch noch ran, aber da meine - eigentlich sehr schönen - Tacx Tao von der Alubüchse an dem Rahmen ein Frevel wären, suche ich noch nach was Klassischem aus Edelstahl oder Ti. Naja, wirklich fertig ist ein Rad ja nie ;-)
Das Rad wurde überwiegend mit "Altteilen" meines Alu-Renners aufgebaut und hat noch reichlich optimierungspotenzial, funktioniert aber bestens. Ultegra-/105-Mix, 2x10. Wegen der Nachfrage schonmal ein Foto:





Ach ja, Andreas: Schönes Bike! Und wie ich sehe, habe nicht nur ich das "Problem" sich nicht zwischen schwarzen und silbernen Teilen entscheiden zu können bzw. zu wollen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas Illesch (24. September 2006)

Der Rahmen hat ja sogar meine Größe, also wenn du ihn eines Tages nicht mehr willst 

Vorne rum sieht's super aus, es stören eigentlich nur die schwarzen Blätter, das Schaltwerk und die matte Stütze (die kommt noch weiter raus, oder?).

An meinem habe ich inzwischen auch schwarze Felgen dran.
Hast du deinen Rahmen mal gewogen?
Meiner wiegt 1823g.


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2006)

Andreas Illesch schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja sogar meine Größe, also wenn du ihn eines Tages nicht mehr willst



Wenn, ja, wenn der mal verkauft werden sollte... dann dauert das noch gaaaaaanz lange  



Andreas Illesch schrieb:


> Vorne rum sieht's super aus, es stören eigentlich nur die schwarzen Blätter, das Schaltwerk und die matte Stütze (die kommt noch weiter raus, oder?).



Die Stütze wird noch gewechselt, da soll eine polierte Campa Aero dran. Ist leider noch nicht da. Es sei denn, ich finde noch eine ältere Dura Ace... Sie kommt dann noch etwas raus, aber nicht mehr viel. Durch den großen Sattelrohr-Überstand sieht das recht mickrig aus... Dabei bin ich schon 1,90m und habe recht lange Beine. Aber ich fahre wegen meines kaputten Rückens auch mit wenig Sattelüberhöhung in bequemer Opa-Haltung.

Schwarze Teile = Restteile. Wird nur bei Verschleiß gewechselt, dafür war jetzt kein Geld mehr da. Ach ja, falls jemand eine schwarze Rigida DP18 für vorne über hat... Lochzahl egal  



Andreas Illesch schrieb:


> An meinem habe ich inzwischen auch schwarze Felgen dran. Hast du deinen Rahmen mal gewogen?
> Meiner wiegt 1823g.



Habe den Rahmen leider nicht gewogen, aber für so ein Riesen-Teil aus Stahl - und dann noch mit Fillets - hat sich das schon recht ordentlich angefühlt. Kaum schwerer als mein Alu-Vorgänger (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## oldman (25. September 2006)

black porn


----------



## versus (25. September 2006)

@moe: sehr schöner aufbau ! ! !
wenn du eine campa oder shimano aero-stütze verbauen willst, dann kann sie eh nicht viel weiter raus ziehen, da die teile nur einen minimalen verstellbereich haben. 
wie mein radhändler zu sagen pflegt: wenn die dura ace aero stütze nicht passt, ist die rahmenhöhe falsch ! die überhöhung sieht doch völlig okay aus.


----------



## oliversen (25. September 2006)

@kingmoe

wirklich schoener Renner. Viel Spass damit!

Anbei meine persoenliche Belohnung fuer ein Jahr weg von der Zigarette.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90033499383&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Freue mich riesig


----------



## Janikulus (25. September 2006)

sehr schöner Rahmen Oliversen. Gratuliere! Ein Jahr Entzugserscheinungen haben sich gelohnt!
Viel Spass beim Aufbau, Gruss,
Paul


----------



## kingmoe (25. September 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> 
> wirklich schoener Renner. Viel Spass damit!
> Anbei meine persoenliche Belohnung fuer ein Jahr weg von der Zigarette.
> ...


Da eht der Daumen aber fix nach oben  
Sehr geil!

Und ich habe jetzt wieder eine Ausrede mehr für den Renner: "Schatz, schon wieder ist ein Jahr rum, in dem ich nicht angefangen habe, zu rauchen. Da wäre ein neues Rad doch..."


----------



## korat (25. September 2006)

oliversen schrieb:
			
		

> weg von der Zigarette



wo kann ich mich anmelden?
ich spekuliere einfach mal und höre auf, sobald das päckchen 5eu kostet. bei 200 päckchen / jahr (abzüglich 200 tüten gummibärchen dann wohl) reicht das doch bestimmt für ein psyclone vom feinsten!

übrigens das edge ist einfach unglaublich!


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2006)

@kingmoe
Sehr stilvoll!
Na dann gibt es ja nächstes Jahr in HH hoffentlich zwei GTs auf der Piste.

Übrigens, ein Edge-Rahmen in dem changierenden Blau und 56cm ging heute in der US-Bucht (nicht) über den Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (28. September 2006)

Hi,
kann mir einer von euch sagen wie das Rahmengewicht von dem 92´er Zasker ist???
Würd mich interessieren weil mein Vater das fährt und  ich würd gern mal wissen wieviel Rahmengewicht und wieviel Gewicht Anbauteile sind. Weil der Rahmen ist ja mal sau stabil, naja damit is ja der "no-way" schon oft von der Garage gedroppt...Leider lässt mich mein Vater nimmer drauf fahrn, weil es ihm seit neustem heilig ist *HEUL*


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2006)

@Yeti: Wenn es nicht das kleinste Zask*A*r ist, sollte es recht genau 2kg wiegen, das ganz Große (Sitzrohr über alles 56,5cm) evtl. ein Bisschen mehr.


----------



## Der Yeti (28. September 2006)

jo is das große, weiß jetzt einer genau wieviel das wiegt???


----------



## Kint (28. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Yeti: Wenn es nicht das kleinste Zask*A*r ist, sollte es recht genau 2kg wiegen, das ganz Große (Sitzrohr über alles 56,5cm) evtl. ein Bisschen mehr.



wie genau- reicht dir meine küchenwaage ? dann kommst aber ziemlich genau in kingmoes bereits gepostete region....


----------



## DIeViXer (29. September 2006)




----------



## oliversen (29. September 2006)

@DIeViXer

also wenn du das staubige, rostige alte Ding nicht mehr brauchst und statt dessen lieber mit dem Roten Renner unterwegs bist, dann wuerde ich dir gerne ein Angebot machen. 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIeViXer (29. September 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> @DIeViXer
> 
> also wenn du das staubige, rostige alte Ding nicht mehr brauchst und statt dessen lieber mit dem Roten Renner unterwegs bist, dann wuerde ich dir gerne ein Angebot machen.
> 
> Oliver



Ja mach mir mal ein angebot!


----------



## PoBumser (29. September 2006)

DIeViXer wie groß ist das "staubige, rostige alte Ding"  ?


----------



## DIeViXer (29. September 2006)

PoBumser schrieb:


> DIeViXer wie groß ist das "staubige, rostige alte Ding"  ?



keine ahrnung, wo sieht man das den?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. September 2006)

DIeViXer schrieb:


> keine ahrnung, wo sieht man das den?




am ausfallende innenseite,es ist die 2stellige zahl unter der rahmennummer.

aber verkaufsverhandlungen passen nicht so ganz in dieses forum (gibt ja noch andere möglichkeiten)!!


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. September 2006)

So, hier mal ein Foto mit neuer Kamera von neuer Sattelstütze (Roox S4) in altem Fahrrad.
Dazu mal ne Frage: Vorher hatte ich ne Stütze 25.4 mit 26.4 Hülse drin, passte gut. Habe mir deshalb die Roox in 26.4 gekauft, die ist aber eigentlich zu klein. Hat die Stütze Untermaß oder ist das gar kein 26.4 Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser? Habe leider keinen verläßlichen Maßschieber zur Hand. Habt ihr Tricks, wie man das ausgleichen kann? Montagepaste habe ich mal gehört, taucht dat?


----------



## oldman (30. September 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Dazu mal ne Frage: Vorher hatte ich ne Stütze 25.4 mit 26.4 Hülse drin, passte gut. Habe mir deshalb die Roox in 26.4 gekauft, die ist aber eigentlich zu klein. Hat die Stütze Untermaß oder ist das gar kein 26.4 Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser? Habe leider keinen verläßlichen Maßschieber zur Hand. Habt ihr Tricks, wie man das ausgleichen kann? Montagepaste habe ich mal gehört, taucht dat?



aus dem Buach heraus sag ich mal: das passende Maß ist 26.8, ergo ist deine Roox zu klein. Evtl kannst du das mit einem sehr dünnen Blech ausgleichen, ist aber suboptimal. Oder die Klemme brachial zuknallen, ist aber noch suboptimaler.
Am besten versuchen eine passende Roox organisieren.....
oldman


----------



## joines (1. Oktober 2006)

gefällt mir! nur bitte vorne noch nen hot s und der rock shox aufkleber ist etwas aufdringlich, sonst schönes teil!


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Oktober 2006)

Hi 
Hier mal mein purple Zassi im fast Endstadium .
XT 8-fach Schaltungskomponenten gepaart mit Pulstar Laufrädern und ner Race Face Kurbel . 
Die Manitou hab ich aus meinem türkisen Zassi geklaut , weil die Farbgebung optimal passt . 
Elastomere sind hier schon etwas zusammen gesackt   aber federt noch - bin momentan auf der Suche nach Ersatz - will mal Industrieelastomere ausprobieren , die gibt´s in verschiedenen Härtegraden und Durchmessern , als Stangenware in 330mm-500mm Länge . Wenn die was taugen geb ich Bescheid .
Ansonsten Syncros Vorbau mit Noname purple Lenker ( war halt da ) , Kore Elite Stütze und natürlich Flite Sattel .
Gebremst wird das Ganze mit einer Magura Johnny T. in Neonrot - die leuchtet mit dem purple Rahmen um die Wette   .


----------



## Kint (1. Oktober 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gebremst wird das Ganze mit einer Magura Johnny T. in Neonrot - die leuchtet mit dem purple Rahmen um die Wette   .



seehr richtig....da setz ich die mal auf:  

und hast du kleiner hobbit mal geguckt ob das nicht vielleicht schon ein / der Vorbesitzer gemaCHT HATTE ?



oldman schrieb:


> aOder die Klemme brachial zuknallen, ist aber noch suboptimaler.
> A



dann würde der Schlitz im Sattelrohr konisch zulaufen. kann das sein ? leicht aufweiten, vorsichtig sein. soweit meine erfahrung mich bisher getragen hat ist es entweder das oder lackreste im sattelrohr (unwahrscheinlich) oder ne nicht masshaltige Sattelstütze (noch unwahrscheinlicher )


----------



## versus (2. Oktober 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> jo is das große, weiß jetzt einer genau wieviel das wiegt???



mein 19 " rahmen von 91/92 wiegt 2200gramm ! 
gewogen mit einer auf 25gramm genauen fischwaage - genau genug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yidaki (2. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein GT Zaskar aus 08/1991 - soweit alles Original, bis auf die Pedale (die Original XT-Tatzen liegen im Schrank) und die Führung des vorderen Bremszuges:







Reifen sind auch noch Original - die hab ich aus dem Keller gekramt: vorne Hutchinson On The Rocks 1.9; hinten Ritchey Z-Max 2.1. Beide müssten noch von vor 93 stammen. 

Neue Decals bekomme ich wohl demnächst von Decal-Thomas ich hier aus dem Forum.

Fahre das Rad nach jahrelangem Stadt-Einsatz nun wieder dort, wo's hingehört: im Wald. Dazu möchte ich eine etwas andere Sitzposition und besseres Handling mittels DH Lenker. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, welcher Lenker da in Frage käme? Gut und Günstig (bei ebay gibt's einen GT DH Lenker, der ist aber mit 63cm für meinen Geschmack etwas zu breit). Und könnte ich den Vorbau trotz DH Lenker dran lassen?


----------



## versus (2. Oktober 2006)

willkommen im forum !

ich finds wie es ist wirklich schön ! ! !
allerdings kann ich deine umbauwünsche für den waldeinsatz verstehen. wenn du den dh-lenker durch die klemmung (oder ist der flip-flop) bekommst, dann spricht nur noch die geometrie dagegen. das wiederum ist geschmackssache. an meinem 91er war ein club roost "go fast" bügel (ca.64cm) an einem 130mm 0° syncros montiert. für mich war das nix...
wenn du das rad richtig im wald einsetzen willst, dann würde ICH (bestimmt gibt es hier einige andere meinungen ;-) eine kurze federgabel (~65mm - sid, judy, mz z2, etc.) einbauen, denn vorne hart bringt auf dauer nicht wirklich spass.
viel spass mit dem teil !!!


----------



## Yidaki (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Tipps, versus! Bevor ich eine Federgabel einbaue, werde ich erst mal noch etwas durch den Wald heizen. (Hab übrigens bei einem früheren Besuch hier im Forum mächtig eins aufs Dach bekommen, wegen damaligen Plänen, eine uralt Manitou 3 einzubauen). Normalerweise ist mein Sport der Straßenradsport. Diesen Herbst/Winter will ich das Zaskar für den Ausgleich im Wald bei schlechter Straßenwitterung einsetzen. Ein erster Ausritt am Wochenende hat mich nach langer Abstinenz allerdings wieder mächtig auf MTB heiß gemacht. Also mal schauen ...

PS: hab' übrigens noch einen alten Girvin Flex Vorbau aus den frühen 90ern - kennt den noch wer? Ein richtiger Metallklotz mit Gummidämpfer.


----------



## versus (2. Oktober 2006)

na dann - als rennradfahrer bist du das geruckel einer starrgabel ja gewohnt ;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Oktober 2006)

GT Heavy Trail Schlampe, jetzt mit aktuallisierter Bremsanlage und neuem Dämpfer, aus Protest gegen die original Alubuchsen gleich mit Stahlachsen.

Infos und zum Bewerten in der Galerie.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## daniel77 (2. Oktober 2006)

aktuelles Bild von meinem Zaskar. 
Mittlerweile ein Jahr in meinem Besitz; 
Bilanz: ca.12.000km, 4 Marathons, 3 Satz Reifen, 2 Ketten, 1 Schaltauge, 1 Schaltwerk, diverse Bremsbeläge, neuer LRS.
Positiv: Geometrie passt absolut perfekt, steif, schnell.
Negativ: der Lack bröckelt noch schneller als beim meinem Spezi! Rahmen könnte leichter sein
Fazit: Das beste Bike was ich je hatte  , es passt einfach!


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

@lord: gelungen ! ich wünschte mir so, dass ich am xcr auch discaufnahme hätte... was für ne gabel fährst du da ? psylo ? sind 120mm nicht zu lang für den rahmen ?

@daniel: nach wie vor gefallen mit die 05er rahmen nicht so gut wie die alten, aber als kilometerfresser (12000??? respekt) scheint es ja prima zu funktionieren ! ist das eine duke ? kannst du sie empfehlen ? suche noch was für mein gestern angekommenes zaskar


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Oktober 2006)

@versus
ist eine Psylo mit 125mm, kann ich aber auf die für den Rahmen eigentlich gedachten 80mm reduzieren. Mach ich regelmäßig. 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, auf 80mm ist das Rad so unglaublich agil das ist schon nicht mehr angenehm. denn dann liegt man so weit vorn auf dem Rad das einem schnell die Hände weh tun.  Wenn ich jetzt bedenke das manche das noch mit 130er Vorbau und Flatbar fahren tut mir beim Gedanken schon der Rücken weh.

Am besten fährt sich der Rahmen auf 100mm an der Front, korrospondiert perfekt mit den 100mm am Arsch (offiziell 90, haben sich wohl verschweißt  ), ist dann ein schönes Trailbike.

mit 125mm fährt es sich dann sehr spurstabil, lässt sich aber immer noch ausreichend zirkeln.

und um euch jetzt zu schocken, eventuell kommt bald sogar eine Pike ins Rad, weil die baut bei 140mm genau so hoch wie die Psylo mit 125mm, sprich ich hab dann 100mm Federweg bei der Länge wie ich jetzt 80mm hab 

Grüße, 
Stefan

P.S.: such die fürs Zaskar am besten ne MX Pro ETA (Ebucht 279 euro neu) oder ne 04er/05er Duke mit U-Turn und Pure Delite Dämpfung, also SL Modell, traumhafte Gabeln die super ins Zaskar passen und gut variabel sind, außerdem eine perfekte Dämpfung haben. Mit der HC2 Dämpfung der XC die ich vor der Duke SL hatte, werde ich in der Nachbetrachtung nicht mehr so warm. Sie reagiert auf schnell aufeinander folgende Schläge nicht so sensibel.

P.P.S.: uff, wieder ein Roman geworden


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

wie bereits erwähnt: es ist angekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

und da es heute an einem stück regnet wird gebastelt. 
grundsätzlich werden die teile vom 91er (was dann verkauft wird) nun an das 96er geschraubt.
fraglich sind nur noch:
bremsen (die maguras in gelb gehen nichtg am roten zaskar)
gabel (vielleicht doch die rote judy)
reifen (vermutlich werden es am ende schwarze sein)
hier erste versuche mit viel rot:

was meint die gemeinde ?
ne schwarze gabel wäre auch nicht schlecht - hat ggf. jemand was anzubieten ?


----------



## Kint (3. Oktober 2006)

geeeeilo. gottseidank sind mir die roten immer zu klein, sonst ....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=140027927297


bin großer freund von silber an elox rahmen.
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Brake_System/product_20479.shtml
auf JEDEN fall die race drinlasssen. wenn doch nicht habe ich ne judy xc in schwarz für dich ( gleiches baujahr). 

habe ich vorhin gesehn, rot/rot sieht echt gut aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11346&page=103

zu den reifen. 

musst gucken ob sowas farblich passt, denke eher nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kenda-MTB-Reifen...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Reifen-MTB-Decke...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder rot mit schwarzer seite (karkasse ?)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Michelin-Hot-S-R...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (3. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> was meint die gemeinde ?


Deine Fotos sind leider etwas dunkel. Die Gabel sieht dort aber so aus als würde sie perfekt zum Bike passen. 

Wenn der Farbton mit dem des Rahmens übereinstimmt würde ich sie auf jeden Fall am Rad lassen. Die restlichen Komponenten würde ich durchgängig schwarz wählen.


----------



## bandicoot69 (3. Oktober 2006)

moin moin, 
hallo leut suche ein GT zaskar mit nem 19 rahmen,kann mir jemand da weiter helfen???!!!! (gebraucht!)
mfg thomas


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen,

also das rot der gabel trifft die rahmenfarbe fast 100%ig, leiiiider ist sie 1-2cm zu kurz abgelängt  
ich würde keinen spacer und nur einen ganz flach bauenden vorbau rein bekommen. 
deshalb und weil die race sich im xcr ganz prima macht, habe ich für den aufbau heute die mz z2 verbaut. auf dauer suche ich eine leichte schwarze (sid, skareb, o.ä.) mit lockout, oder eine weitere judy race in electric red mit mind. 21cm schaft.

ansonsten ist die reifenfarbe auch noch nicht so ganz geklärt, denn ich finde die grünen passen erstaunlich gut zu dem rot.

kurz die teileliste:

zaskar le 19" von 12/96
steuersatz - race face real seal schwarz
shifter, kassette, schaltwerk - xtr
züge - nokon silber
kurbel + blätter - race face forged
pedale - time atac alium schwarz
lenker - rito rot elox.
griffe - oury schwarz
bremsen + griffe - avid sd 5
sattel - flite trans am
stütze - syncros
booster - acor fish plate rot elox.
laufräder - mavic crossroc ust
reifen - michelin wildgripper sw/grün ust

ca. 12kg

und die bilder 2x schwarze 3x grüne reifen:


----------



## korat (3. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> reifenfarbe auch noch nicht so ganz geklärt, denn ich finde die grünen passen erstaunlich gut zu dem rot.



genau diesen verdacht hab ich auch schon seit einiger zeit, bin aber noch nicht zum probieren gekommen. sie machen sich bei dir ausnehmend gut, danke für den feldversuch!
(bin schon gespannt, wie sie mit ferrarirot harmonieren.)

aber auch mit schwarz ein schönes zassi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (3. Oktober 2006)

@versus:

Sieht verdammt gut aus mit der Judy! Wann wurden die "electric red" Gabeln eigentlich gebaut? Habe mich noch nicht entschlossen was ich für eine Gabel am DHi fahren soll, BoXXer in el. red oder weisse 888... Was dein Rad angeht: eine rote Z2 könnte auch sehr gut passen, wobei das Rot ein wenig heller ist. Eine schwarze 01er Psylo hätte ich hier rumliegen, bracuht aber (immer noch) neue Buchsen.

@Lord Helmchen:

Nett, noch ein "FR"-i-Drive zu sehen! Ich bin an sich deiner Meinung was die Gabelhohe angeht, bin mit der Z1 super zufrieden!


----------



## LH_DJ (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
da ich nun auch ein, wenn auch altes, Rennrad besitze konnte ich mein Zaskar mal wieder umbauen. Da meine Räder langsam kostenintensiv werden habe ich nicht das größte Augenmerk auf Originalität gelegt sondern es sollte mir einfach nur gefallen. Ich finde es für mich sehr gelungen und ein GT ist definitiv zu schade um als Ersatzteil ein Dasein im Keller zu fristen.
Aber am original Flatpedal von GT kam ich doch nicht vorbei, bezahlt ist es schon bei Ebay. Also viel Spaß weiterhin....
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2006)

@versus: ja ist eine Duke XC, kann ich sehr empfehlen, super Ansprechen und Top-Dämpfung, würde aber eher eine SL mit U-turn, eine Duke Race mit Climb-It-Control (Lock out) oder eine mit MotionControl/Pop-Lock nehmen.
Die Duke Race hat meine Freundin in electric blue (passt bestimmt zu dem rot von deinem Rahmen), diese ist nochmals hochwertiger verarbeitet und hat glaube ich sogar eine bessere Dämpfung.
Im Bikemarkt ist momentan soger eine zu haben


----------



## FK65 (4. Oktober 2006)

@versus
Ich find die schwarzen Reifen viiiiiiiiieeeel besser! Grün geht für meine Augen irgendwie gar nicht - ist aber natürlich reine Geschmackssache, wie alles.  
Die Griffe wären mir auch etwas "kräftig". Ansonsten sehr toll. Ich find auch, dass die Gabel passt.
Ein Traum, so ein rotes Zaskar...................

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> Sieht verdammt gut aus mit der Judy! Wann wurden die "electric red" Gabeln eigentlich gebaut? Habe mich noch nicht entschlossen was ich für eine Gabel am DHi fahren soll, BoXXer in el. red oder weisse 888... Was dein Rad angeht: eine rote Z2 könnte auch sehr gut passen, wobei das Rot ein wenig heller ist. Eine schwarze 01er Psylo hätte ich hier rumliegen, bracuht aber (immer noch) neue Buchsen.


danke ! die electric red judys sind aus dem modelljahr 2001. wie lange die farbe produziert wurde weiss ich nicht.

@daniel: die duke race wäre mir auch sehr lieb, denn lockout finde ich am hardtail schon eine feine sache. gleich mal im bikemarkt spechten  

@FK65 mit den reifen ist das echt so eine sache. immer wieder tausche ich die dinger (sind in der ust version auch sackeschwer ~800gramm) gegen schwarze, um sie dann mal wieder total toll zu finden  

wenn es denn mal aufhören würde zu regnen, dann könnte ich das teil auch ausgiebig probefahren. aber doch nicht bei dem momentanen matsch


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ihr!

Ich wollte euch mal mein neustes Baby zeigen:






Das STS habe ich im Tausch gegen mein 2Danger (3Jahre alt, Manitiu Axel, HS33, LX/XT-Mix) bekommen. Ich war schon immer von diesen Rahmen fasziniert und musste es einfach haben. Die Gabel passt mit ihren 44er Standrohren einfach nicht... der Rest allerdings ok.

Habe das Radel nach Ketten- und Bremsbelagswechsel heute schon bei einer 50km Trailrunde auf Herz und Nieren getestet... ich war schlichtweg begeistert. Tolles Ansprechverhalten, relativ wippfrei und sehr schluckfreudig. 

Allerdings brauche ich eure Hilfe. Ich weiß nämlich folgende Dinge nicht:
1. Welches Modell ist das (STS 1000 oder 1500)?
2. Wieviel Federweg hat der Hinterbau?
3. Von wann ist das Rad/wo finde ich sie Seriennummer (unterm Tretlager ist nur 195 eingeprägt)?
4. Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet der Dämpfer und wie lässt er sich verstellen?
5. Passt hier ein normaler Ahead Steuersatz?
6. Wo könnte ich wohl die Decals herbekommen?

Was sagt ihr, war der Tausch ok? Wie gefällt es euch sonst?
Vielen Dank schonmal,

Gruß...


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2006)

ich frage mich bei dem rahmen immer, ob man da beim steilen bergauf pumpen im sattel sitzend nicht ständig einen rückwärtssalto macht - wegen der extrem schrägen sattelstütze (bzw. sitzrohr) und des damit verbundenen moments.
aber irgendwie wird es ja wohl gehen, denn das STS hat ja bekanntermaßen viele fans. ich bin allerdings keiner davon.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ich frage mich bei dem rahmen immer, ob man da beim steilen bergauf pumpen im sattel sitzend nicht ständig einen rückwärtssalto macht - wegen der extrem schrägen sattelstütze (bzw. sitzrohr) und des damit verbundenen moments.
> aber irgendwie wird es ja wohl gehen, denn das STS hat ja bekanntermaßen viele fans. ich bin allerdings keiner davon.



Mußte spontan an ein Bonanzarad denken, nicht bös gemeint...


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> @daniel: die duke race wäre mir auch sehr lieb, denn lockout finde ich am hardtail schon eine feine sache. gleich mal im bikemarkt spechten



Einen Lock-out habe ich nie vermisst, meine Freundin nutz diesen auch nicht. Die Duke Race ist einfach schöner verarbeitet z.B. hochglanzpolierte Gabelkrone, und ist eine sehr rare Rock Shox Gabel.


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Oktober 2006)

> ich frage mich bei dem rahmen immer, ob man da beim steilen bergauf pumpen im sattel sitzend nicht ständig einen rückwärtssalto macht - wegen der extrem schrägen sattelstütze (bzw. sitzrohr) und des damit verbundenen moments.
> aber irgendwie wird es ja wohl gehen, denn das STS hat ja bekanntermaßen viele fans. ich bin allerdings keiner davon.



Irgendwie sieht es auf dem Bild weiter nach hinten versetzt aus, als es eigentlich ist. Bergauf geht seltsamerweise sehr gut... klar dass es nicht supersteil werden darf.



> Mußte spontan an ein Bonanzarad denken, nicht bös gemeint...



Wahrscheinlich mag ich mein Bonanzarad deswegen so gerne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Die Duke Race ist einfach schöner verarbeitet z.B. hochglanzpolierte Gabelkrone, und ist eine sehr rare Rock Shox Gabel.


ich finde sie auch super schön - deshalb ist díe aus dem bikemarkt wohl auch schon verkauft


----------



## oliversen (5. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde sie auch super schön - deshalb ist díe aus dem bikemarkt wohl auch schon verkauft




Rate mal an welchem Bike dieses Baby zukuenftig montiert sein wird! 

Hey, das rote Zaskar ist wirklich verschaerft und wenn die Candy-Red farblich passt fuehrt eigentlich kein Weg dran vorbei. Was machst du mit deinem alten Ball-Burnished?

Oliver


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> Rate mal an welchem Bike dieses Baby zukuenftig montiert sein wird!


hmmm... an deinem cannondale super v ?    


oliversen schrieb:


> Hey, das rote Zaskar ist wirklich verschaerft und wenn die Candy-Red farblich passt fuehrt eigentlich kein Weg dran vorbei.


stimmt - muss nochmal wegen des schaftrohrs schauen - ggf. ein flacherer steuersatz  


oliversen schrieb:


> Was machst du mit deinem alten Ball-Burnished?


verkaufen ! interesse ? am w.e. mache ich bilder und stelle sie in den bikemarkt. ich werde das aber dann auch hier ankündigen.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> verkaufen ! interesse ? am w.e. mache ich bilder und stelle sie in den bikemarkt. ich werde das aber dann auch hier ankündigen.



Moin!

Wie groß ist denn der Ballburnished?

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2006)

18 zoll (ca. 46cm von mitte tretlager bis mitte oberrohr) !


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich suche ja so einen "alten" GT Rahmen in Ballburnished schon länger, passt denn die Rahmengrösse zu mir? Meine Schrittlänge ist 81 cm bei 174 cm Körperlänge.


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2006)

hmmm... gute frage!
ich bin 1,80 / schrittmaß 86cm und komme mit der rahmengrösse 18" super zurecht, wobei ich auch den neuen 19" rahmen als sehr angenehm empfinde. allerdings bevorzuge ich auch grundsätzlich eher etwas grössere rahmen. vermutlich ist 18" aber schon grenzwertig bei deiner grösse.
ich finde die oberrohrlänge (hier ca. 57cm - messe ich noch genauer) eigentlich immer wichtiger. welche grösse (oberrohrlänge) fährst du denn beim avalanche ?


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2006)

@versus: siehe PM.


----------



## -lupo- (7. Oktober 2006)

So, bin wieder ein bisschen zum Schrauben gekommen...

Habe endlich ein Vorderrad für baby Ruckus organisiert; einen schwarzen Bashring montiert und die Bremshebel getauscht.
































Am i-Drive habe ich auch die Bremsgriffe getauscht, habe das Magura-Gelb vermisst!











Ansonsten, wenn mal wieder Geld da sein wird, möchte ich einen leichten LRS für dieses Bike aufteiben. Die Pedale werde ich übrigens entweder komplett entlacken oder schwarz lackieren, mal sehen... so kann's nicht bleiben!  Wäre toll, wenn ich irgendwo den Grünton vom Rahmen finden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (7. Oktober 2006)

Sehr coole Fotos ................ und Bike natürlich auch! 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## -lupo- (7. Oktober 2006)

Danke!


----------



## versus (8. Oktober 2006)

sehr lässiges bike ! und gutes farbkonzept !
hast du die kurbel selbst pulvern lassen, oder gibts die in rot ?
WILL AUCH MAL SON HOPSGERÄT FAHREN ! ! !


----------



## -lupo- (8. Oktober 2006)

Holà und danke für die Blumen!

Die Kurbel (952er) habe ich schon so auf eBay.co.uk erwischt, richtig glänzend gepulvert! 

p.s. Kann mir Jemand sagen ob die AC Kurbeln die gerne auf STS DH und Lobos ab Werk montiert waren baugleich mit den XTR's waren?

Ich möchte mal an einem Treffen teilnehmen, dann werd eich das Bike garantiert mitbringen, ist quasi mein "Mädchen für alles" im Moment.


----------



## Janikulus (8. Oktober 2006)

so, mein LTS ist endlich aufgebaut. Heute die erste ernsthafte Tour damit

hier mal ein Bild von der Seite:





und vorne:





Zu den Parts: Viel Syncros (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Schnellspanner), XT Schaltung, HS33 in Rot, Mavic Ceramic mit XT Naben und Kassette, Judy DH, neuer Super Deluxe,  DX Pedale, Flite Sattel in Rot, Race Face Griffe und euhh das war's... ach ja Gewicht 13,6kg

@Lupo: dein Ruckus ist ja mal richtig scharf! sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Oktober 2006)

@Janikulus

Bist Du dir sicher mit der Einstellung hinten? Der Trunnionmount scheint etwas zu hoch gedreht zu sein was zur Folge haben dürfte daß es heftige Antriebseinflüsse geben müßte, insbesondere auf dem kleinen Blatt... 

Ich hatte mal ein 152er Dämpfer statt einem 135er in meinem LTS 1 mit Titanbrücke verbaut, hat sich irgendwie nicht gut angefühlt, auf dem kleinen Blatt zog sich der Hinterbau bei Last mit jedem Tretimpuls nach oben, erst mit einem 140er FOX Float fährt er wieder so neutral wie er soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi LTS-Spinner,

nein ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ob es die richtige einstellung ist. Ich fahre das LTS erst seit ein paar Tagen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich bis jetzt das kleine Kettenblatt auch noch nicht benutzt, das ist auch eher seeeeehr selten.

Ich habe mal nachgemessen, die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers liegt jetzt bei ca. 117mm. Was ist denn die Vorgabe für den Rahmen? Den Dämpfer kann man ja in der Einbaulänge einstellen. Danke für evtl. Hinweise!

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2006)

wegen der vielen nachfrage im vorfeld kündige ich es jetzt auch hier an, obwohl mir bewusst ist, dass es nicht unbedingt hierher gehört:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26688

das 91er zaskar in 18 zoll ist ab jetzt im bikemarkt zu haben !


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> p.s. Kann mir Jemand sagen ob die AC Kurbeln die gerne auf STS DH und Lobos ab Werk montiert waren baugleich mit den XTR's waren?


Ac Lopro ? 
nö. waren sie nicht. pics gibts im 98er ac katalog auf mtb-kataloge.de

aber es gab sie damals wahlweise mit vierkant oder octalink verzahnung so dass sie aufs xtr BB passten. hatten auch die Spideraufnahme wie xtr so dass wahlweise die C3 auf den XTR kurbeln oder die/der Spider austauschbar waren. c3 siehe hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20020891082&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

 

achja steht bei ruckus unter dem gt emblem am steuerrohr "made in taiwan " ???


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2006)

da ich momentan ausser lesen und bildchen sortieren nix machen kann  , hier nochmal das neue zaskar im vorläufigen endzustand (ausser dem 2. flaschenhalter, der den akku für die nachtfahrten hält - am liebsten wäre ein schwarzer ringle H2O):

einmal von der seite:




von vorn:




und von hinten:


----------



## laxerone (12. Oktober 2006)

schön rot 
auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

@versus: Neid ist mir ehrlich völlig fremd.

*ABER DAS HÄTTE ICH AUCH GERN!!!!*

Für mich eines der schönsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Vielleicht etwas filigranere Faschenhalter (willst Du aber glaube ich ändern), ansonsten  einfach Klasse! 

Viellecht finde ich ja auch bald mal einen passenden Rahmen.

Manni


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @versus: Neid ist mir ehrlich völlig fremd.
> 
> *ABER DAS HÄTTE ICH AUCH GERN!!!!*
> 
> Für mich eines der schönsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


  wow - danke ! 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas filigranere Faschenhalter (willst Du aber glaube ich ändern)


genau, wie erwähnt hätte ich gerne nen schwarzen ringle H2O oder was ähnliches.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Viellecht finde ich ja auch bald mal einen passenden Rahmen.Manni



das hoffe ich   ! den auktionswarner-fred kennst du, oder ?


----------



## salzbrezel (12. Oktober 2006)

Sehr, sehr, sehr hübsches Bike! Endlich mal ein Rad, dem die Wildgripper stehen. Ich schließe mich da mal mit dem Neid an.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Oktober 2006)

so hab das rot doch noch ein bisschen reduziert.

aber leute,mein zaskar ist fertig. (mein dank gilt dem monat juli 1991)
findet es akzeptanz?
in berlin leuchtete heut bei 21 grad die sonne und ich war natürlich unterwegs. 
es war einfach.......        wie war das wort nochmal?








achso,drückt die daumen für mein winterprojekt!!!!!!!!!!

die fehler mit den mänteln und der rechten bremse sind behoben


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2006)

schön geworden ! 
wenn ich auch der meinung bin, dass man nie genug eloxat am rad haben kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (12. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> schön geworden !
> wenn ich auch der meinung bin, dass man nie genug eloxaL am rad haben kann ;-)



  weil elektrolytische Oxidation von Aluminium.. korinthenkacker sagt, die reifen.... schrift imho übers ventil, und auf jeden fall entweder links ( meine wahl) oder rechts in fahrtrichtung nicht gemischt.... und h2o ist nicht wirklich filigran imho. schwarz und eloxal sieht genauso gut aus wie silber und eloxal, aber bietet dabei die möglichkeit den eloxal anteil am rad noch zu steigern.  
  
ich liebe es....




Kint schrieb:


> aber ourys...


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> weil *el*ektrolytische *Ox*idation von *Al*uminium...


   den lapsus muss ich wohl zugeben... 



Kint schrieb:


> korinthenkacker sagt, die reifen.... schrift imho übers ventil, und auf jeden fall entweder links ( meine wahl) oder rechts in fahrtrichtung nicht gemischt....


okay, du hast dich mit der klugscheisspolizei angelegt  :
ich kenne das so, dass auf reifen eine laufrichtung angegeben ist und diese üblicherweise auch dementsprechend montiert werden - EGAL auf welcher seite die schrift ist  !
nun ist es so, dass der xls sowohl als vorder-, als auch als hinterreifen verwendbar ist. am hinterrad entsprechend der laufrichtung montiert ist die schrift nunmal rechts und der front s (der dem namen nach nur vorne montiert werden sollte) hat die schrift eben leider links. somit kommt man bei korrekter montage leider nicht um eine mischung herum! 
touché  !



Kint schrieb:


> und h2o ist nicht wirklich filigran imho.


hmmm... so in der seitenansicht hast du schon recht, allerdings finde ich, dass der h2o durch seine dünne wandstärke und die klaren kanten trotzdem filigran wirkt. was gibts denn für alternativvorschläge zum h2o ?



Kint schrieb:


> schwarz und eloxal sieht genauso gut aus wie silber und eloxal, aber bietet dabei die möglichkeit den eloxal anteil am rad noch zu steigern.


stimmt  !



Kint schrieb:


> ich liebe es....


ich auch  - auch obwohl es mich so unsanft abgeworfen hat...


----------



## Kint (14. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ich kenne das so, dass auf reifen eine laufrichtung angegeben ist und diese üblicherweise auch dementsprechend montiert werden - EGAL auf welcher seite die schrift ist  !
> nun ist es so, dass der xls sowohl als vorder-, als auch als hinterreifen verwendbar ist. am hinterrad entsprechend der laufrichtung montiert ist die schrift nunmal rechts und der front s (der dem namen nach nur vorne montiert werden sollte) hat die schrift eben leider links. somit kommt man bei korrekter montage leider nicht um eine mischung herum!
> touché  !


andere reifen wählen...  übrigens erklärt das immer noch nicht warum die schrift nicht überm ventil steht... 

ne h20 is scho ok, mich stört die breite optik ja auch nicht im gegenteil ich finds geil. bin eben nur nicht der meinung dass die filigran sind. 

und korinthenkacker sagt auch dass die ourys seitenverkehrt sind. mann will ja schliesslich lesen können was man fährt...(auch wenn das nur geht wenn man  freihand fährt...- nich nachmachen kids...

und edith sagt grade jede beziehung besteht sowohl aus schmerz als auch aus liebe...;-)


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> andere reifen wählen...  übrigens erklärt das immer noch nicht warum die schrift nicht überm ventil steht...


stimmt, darauf kam ich noch gar nicht 



Kint schrieb:


> und edith sagt grade jede beziehung besteht sowohl aus schmerz als auch aus liebe...;-)


das nenne ich verständnis - ich mag edith !



Kint schrieb:


> und korinthenkacker sagt auch dass die ourys seitenverkehrt sind. mann will ja schliesslich lesen können was man fährt..


 habe ich dann auch den lenker falsch montiert   so besser ?:


----------



## Kint (15. Oktober 2006)

neee lenker ist schon ok, den schrfitzug kann der entgegenkommende fahrer ja lesen...   logik ? nö... persönliches empfinden...:


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Oktober 2006)

Sodele
Hier mal mein 91er Zassi im Herbst 2006 Trimm .
Ziemlich wilde Mischung aus Parts von 1990-2000 .

Rahmen : Zaskar 91
Gabel : White Brothers ( Modell unbekannt    - falls jemand was weiß , bitte melden )
Kurbel : White Industries
Schaltung : XT Daumis mit XT 8fach Schaltwerk und DX Umwerfer
Laufräder : momentan noch Formula vorne und XT hinten - wird gegen einen White Industies LRS getauscht , sobald dieser eingespeicht ist .
Bremsen : vorne Rock Shox Disc Brake , hinten XT U-Brake betätigt durch REAL Bremshebel 
Sitzzone : Flite TT Zebra auf Ringle Moby 
Lenkzone : Syncros Lenker gehalten von einem GT Stahlvorbau
Pedale : DX Bärentatze

Das Rad fährt sich natürlich mit der Gabel etwas spurtreuer als normal , allerdings kaum mehr als mit ner Mag 21 und von der Optik her kommt die White schon richtig


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ja echt übel zusammengestellt !
Hinten U-Brake vorne Disc...Daumies..Hörner..VR Gold - HR Silber..Zebrasattel wäre wohl eher was für ein Karakoram in der Farbgebung.........und ein Foto von der Antriebsseite könntest du auch mal machen !
Das arme Zaskar hat sich sein dasein sicher auch anders vorgestellt !


----------



## oliversen (18. Oktober 2006)

@ ketterechts,

na ja, hast schon recht, ist ein ziemlich wilde Mischung. Funktionieren tuts sicher, aber disk vorne und U hinten kann ich mir nicht wirklich gut vorstellen. 
Aber, Daumen hoch fuer die fur die Kombination von goldener Felge und Gabel mit dem ballburnish Frame. Die ist wirklich geil und ich habe dies so noch nicht gesehen. 

Also Sattel schwarz und die hintere Felge gold dann ist die Optik schon mal deutlich besser. 

oliversen


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt übel zusammengestellt !
> Hinten U-Brake vorne Disc...Daumies..Hörner..VR Gold - HR Silber..Zebrasattel wäre wohl eher was für ein Karakoram in der Farbgebung.........und ein Foto von der Antriebsseite könntest du auch mal machen !
> Das arme Zaskar hat sich sein dasein sicher auch anders vorgestellt !



wenn ich mich recht an dein zassi erinnere, solltest du zu dem thema nicht allzu grosse steine werfen  

@ketterechts: schon sehr eigenwillig und auch nicht so vollends mein geschmack, aber ein paar echt nette parts hast du da verbaut. wenn sie auch manchmal nicht so recht zusammen passen wollen  

zum thema white bros. kannst du mal oldman befragen, der fährt eine und kann bestimmt näheres dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

> wenn ich mich recht an dein zassi erinnere, solltest du zu dem thema nicht allzu grosse steine werfen



Da teilen sich auch die Geschmäcker aber das muss ja wohl nicht heissen das ich keine Meinung über andere Bikes haben darf...oder !??


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Da teilen sich auch die Geschmäcker aber das muss ja wohl nicht heissen das ich keine Meinung über andere Bikes haben darf...


 du sagst es! und weil die geschmäcker verschieden sind, solltest du deine meinung über andere bikes 





GT-Musa schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt übel zusammengestellt !


vielleicht etwas weniger wertend formulieren...


----------



## GT-Man (18. Oktober 2006)

Ein paar Goldparts mehr und dann würde das Bike auch etwas homogener wirken. Die Gabel ist trotzdem erste Sahne.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

> vielleicht etwas weniger wertend formulieren...



Hast Recht ! Also wenn ich ÜBEL gegen UNPASSEND tausche...ist es dann in Ordnung !?


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

top


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Oktober 2006)

Treffer versenkt 
Hatte ja schon damit gerechnet , dass der ein oder andere was auszusetzen hat , aber das gerade die Kombie Scheibenbremse vorne und U-Brake hinten Entsetzen auslöst hätte ich nicht gedacht . Die Gabel hat halt nunmal keinen Cantigegenhalter und V-Brakes sind nicht so mein Ding . Tja und U-Brake hinten ist halt rahmenbedingt nötig . Habe mich für die Disc auch noch aus dem Grund entschieden , dass sie mit den Real Hebeln excellent funktioniert , genau wie die U-Brake .
Daumenschalter sind halt erste Wahl wenn´s um leichtes Schaltungseinstellen geht , noch dazu fahr ich sie auf mehr als der Hälfte meiner Bikes .
Der Laufradsatz ist ja wie gesagt nur vorübergehend .
Ich mag den Look und darauf kommt´s ja an und solange hier keiner gesteinigt wird der ein Zaskar zu nem Speedbike mit 1.5er Slicks umbaut , mach ich mir da keine Sorgen
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Habe mich für die Disc auch noch aus dem Grund entschieden , dass sie mit den Real Hebeln excellent funktioniert , genau wie die U-Brake .


demnach ist das eine mechanische disc  ???


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> demnach ist das eine mechanische disc  ???



Definitiv JEIN

Soll heißen , per Bowdenzug ( also mechanisch ) angelenkt und dann in einem geschlossenem Bremszylinder hydraulisch an die Bremsbacken weitergegeben . 

Funktioniert einwandfrei , von der Bremspower mit einer V-brake vergleichbar , auch was die Handkräfte angeht .

Hab das gute Stück lange an meinem STS in Verbindung mit einer Judy XL gefahren - hatte nie Probleme . Hat den Vorteil , dass ich meine XTR STI weiterhin nutzen konnte .
 Zum in die Vitrine legen zu schade , noch dazu hab ich noch eine als Ersatz , mit so einem komischen Adapter der an ein Lobo passen soll , die kommt jetzt in den Schauschrank .


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Definitiv JEIN
> .



nennt sich halbhydraulisch. und werde ich an mein lobo montieren - weil sie da hingehört und bis 2000 verbaut wurde... 

deine gabel ist auf jeden fall WB.   dann kommt SC für single crown. und dann je nach federweg 70 oder 90.  später dann gabs die 72er und ne 92 er variante. (weiterentwicklung / facelift) . zusätze gabs auch da gabs dann noch verschiedene varianten 'pro' und ul und so weiter. generell entweder ne sc70 oder sc90 . Punkt.


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Oktober 2006)

Halbhydraulisch also - wieder was dazu gelernt .
Wenn du die Rock Shox Disc an deinem Lobo hast würden mich Bilder davon tierisch interessieren , da ich mir die ganze Sache noch nicht so richtig vorstellen kann , wie das denn dann aussieht - den Adapter mein ich .
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

können wir gerne aus dem classic forum hierher verlagern ketterechts, hatte dir dort schon mal nen kleinen teaser gegeben, aber ich muss das zeuch erst rauskramen . dann bekommst es ganz genau. kannst Du mir bitte vorher nochmal ein (oder mehrere) fotos von der gelochten maschinenschraube schicken ? abmessungen wären auch super - die fehlte mir nämlich bisher...  ansonsten hier bald mehr... -> [email protected] - danke !


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Oktober 2006)

@ Ketterechts :     Also wenn der Rahmen -> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Timberline-Ef...2QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- mal nicht super zu deinem Sattel passt !


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Oktober 2006)

Jau - schickes Teil 
Hab ich auch schon in der Beobachtung , allerdings steht da nix von Versand und bei 50 Euro sind wir auch schon angekommen .
Mal sehn wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## Yidaki (20. Oktober 2006)

So, mein A-Head-/Federgabel-Umbau ist soweit fertig. Leider habe ich mir mit dem Kore-Vorbau einen Fehlkauf eingehandelt - habe leider überlesen, dass der 1" ist und nicht 1 1/8. Deshalb habe ich momentan einen - für meinen Geschmack - unpassenden Oxygene-Vorbau drauf. Aber die Gabel ist genial - Rock Shox Mag 21 (niegelnagelneu) und fährt sich *saugut*. Beim Steuersatz habe ich mich für einen günstigen FSA Pig entschieden. Einbau mittels Gummihammer und Buchenholzbrett war relativ problemlos. Der Mechaniker im Radladen meinte zwar, er wäre einen hauch schief, aber war sogar so cool, ihn mir nachzupressen, sodass er jetzt auch perfekt sitzt - an dieser Stelle: RESKEPT und Danke!

Hier also nochmal mein 91er GT Zaskar, jetzt mit Rock Shox Mag 21 von 96 und A-Head Steuersatz/Vorbau:














Die Aufkleber von Tom hab ich schon, werden geklebt, sobald ich die Muße habe ...


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

das ist doch sehr schön geworden ! sieht sehr gut aus.
3 kleinigkeiten, die ICH ggf. noch ändern würde:
gleichfarbige reifen / anderer vorbau (schwarz glänzend wie der lenker) / carbon spacer gegen schwarzen oder silbernen tauschen


----------



## Yidaki (20. Oktober 2006)

Jo, hast ja Recht. 

Sobald die Reifen abgefahren sind, gibt's einen Satz neue in gleicher Optik.

Vorbau wird gewechselt, sobald ich einen gefunden habe (der KORE ist sooo passend aber eben leider 1"). Jedenfalls will ich doch wieder 0°, deshalb werde ich das wohl als nächstes angehen.

Spacer - nun ja, ist mir eigentlich schnuppe. Allerdings stammen die Carbon-Spacer von meinen neuen RR-Rahmen. Im Frühjahr ist der spätestens fertig aufgebaut und dann kommen die Spacer vom Zaskar wieder weg. Ich werde sie aber nicht ersetzen, sondern stattdessen wohl den Schaft kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtnutz (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Hier ist mein 1x1 Retro-Avalanche.


----------



## Kint (27. Oktober 2006)

schönes rad. du bist auch ein bissle größer - hm ? tippe da mal auf 1,98m


----------



## LTS Biker (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich sollte hier nog mal mein LTS zeigen, mit Rock Shox SIDney und mit schwarzen Ringle.
Tadaah:





Anderungen: Ritchey Z-max Reifen, SIDney Gabel, schwarzen Ringlé.
Hier nog mal gross:
http://members.home.nl/children-of-the-korn/afbeeldingen/GT%20LTS%20sidney%20groot.jpg


----------



## GT-Man (29. Oktober 2006)

Die SIDney-Gabel ist   .

Habe gestern ein i-2K-Rahmen mit einigen Anbauteilen (SRAM 9.0 Schaltwerk u. Trigger, Truvativ Kurbel, Syncros Lenker) in den USA fÃ¼r ca. 205 â¬ ersteigert.
Denkt Ihr der Preis ist ok und gab es eigentlich einen Unterschied zum XCR LE???


----------



## -lupo- (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo;

Soweit ich weiss war nur das Design beim i2K anders. Wenn du jetzt eine gelbe '98er MArzocchi Z1 findest... IMHO würde sie perfekt zum frameset passen. Vom Preis her denke ich dass du ein gutes Geschäft gemacht hast, falls alle sin Ordnnug ist.



@LTS-Biker:

Nice!


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> Soweit ich weiss war nur das Design beim i2K anders. Wenn du jetzt eine gelbe '98er MArzocchi Z1 findest... IMHO würde sie perfekt zum frameset passen. Vom Preis her denke ich dass du ein gutes Geschäft gemacht hast, falls alle sin Ordnnug ist.



wenn das so ist - beiss ich mir grade in den      

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20040265950&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


konnte natürlich mit der modell bez nichts anfangen....


----------



## GT-Man (30. Oktober 2006)

Das war ja wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Hatte ich auch schon im Visier gehabt. 

Der Hinterbau musste nach der dunkelblauen Färbung her allerdings vom XCR 1000 Team (weiß-blau) sein - und das beißt sich optisch schon irgendwie.


----------



## -lupo- (30. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, und es fehlte auch noch der Deckel der Schwingenlagerung. Aber fÃ¼r rund 80â¬ wÃ¤re es tatsÃ¤chlich nice gewesen!

Aber ich sehe ja wie es bei mir ist wenn man Rahmen "sammelt"... am DHi habe ich immer noch nichts gemacht 

Zum Thema i2K: 

Von was ich so im Netz aufgegriffen habe gab es um die 100 StÃ¼ck, sie wurden um die Jahrtausendwende produziert. Es wurde schon mal eins hier gezeigt, hatte gelbe Gore ZÃ¼ge dran.


----------



## GT-Man (30. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Zum Thema i2K: Von was ich so im Netz aufgegriffen habe gab es um die 100 Stück, sie wurden um die Jahrtausendwende produziert. Es wurde schon mal eins hier gezeigt, hatte gelbe Gore Züge dran.



Meinst Du das hier. Mit komplett schwarzen Anbauteilen dürfte es ja auch ganz ok aussehen. Aber für dieses hellblau gibts einfach keine gescheite Gabel und gelbe Teile passen irgendwie nicht (trotz der Decals).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Die SIDney-Gabel ist   .
> 
> Habe gestern ein i-2K-Rahmen mit einigen Anbauteilen (SRAM 9.0 Schaltwerk u. Trigger, Truvativ Kurbel, Syncros Lenker) in den USA für ca. 205  ersteigert.
> Denkt Ihr der Preis ist ok und gab es eigentlich einen Unterschied zum XCR LE???



AAAARRGHH   - genau das hatte ich mal ersteigert ! 
superschöner rahmen  
eins von 100 stück und die sch...fuc...dreckspost    hat den rahmen beim transport irrparabel beschädigt (eingedrücktes steuerrohr  ). 
ich kriege heute noch hektische flecken, wenn ich daran denke. 
das war so ca. 2001 und das teil war niegelnagelneu und noch nie aufgebaut gewesen und hat mich damals 1699 DM gekostet. 
mit anwalt und 8 monate später hat die post das geld dann auch rückerstattet.
die 205 $ + versand sind aus meiner sicht ein grandioses schnäppchen für dieses wirlkich seltene teil ! beste glückwünsche zu dem schuss !
meiner info nach sind v.a. die frästeile am i2k noch hochertiger als beim le und eben das andere dekor. 
unbedingt den aufbau dokumentieren - VIEL SPASS DAMIT ! ! !


----------



## -lupo- (30. Oktober 2006)

@versus:

Oha, wusste nicht dass dir das passiert ist!! Ist eine ziemlich üble Geschichte! 
Inwiefern sind die Frästeile anders als beim LE?


@GT-MAN:

Genau das meinte ich.
Ich weiss nicht wie das Blau aussieht, aber die Gabel die ich meine ist Gelb mit blauen decals und das Gelb sieht mir auf den Bildern so aus als würde es sehr nahe am gelb der Schriftzüge sein.






Aber ich muss auch sagen dass 10cm vielleicht unterste Grenze fürs bike sind, und dass die Gabel gut 2-3 Jahre älter ist als der Rahmen.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @versus:
> Inwiefern sind die Frästeile anders als beim LE?



oh jesses - ist schon ne weile her:
laut verkäufer damals waren idrive-lager und dog-bone wohl zum einen aus hochwertigerem alu, und zum anderen aufwändiger gefräst und somit leichter, aber quetsch mich da nicht zu sehr aus. ich meine auch, dass das exzenterlager schwarz eloxiert war und nicht silber wie z.b. beim 1000er
muss mal die fotos auf dem alten pc raussuchen...



-lupo- schrieb:


> @GT-MAN:
> Aber ich muss auch sagen dass 10cm vielleicht unterste Grenze fürs bike sind, und dass die Gabel gut 2-3 Jahre älter ist als der Rahmen.



ich fahre den 1000er mit 8cm und finde das perfekt ! mein tipp wäre ne schwarze, oder ggf. sogar rote (siehe tischtennisschlägerlogo) sid.

auf die gefahr hin, als nixblicker des tages zu enden: was hat das logo mit den tischtennisschlägern eigentlich auf dem rahmen verloren ? ? ?

auf nem zaskar o.ä. hätte ich ja ne erklärung (tisch-, bzw. *t*able *t*ennis für *t*riple *t*riangle), aber auf dem idrive...


----------



## -lupo- (30. Oktober 2006)

Aha, jetzt wo du es sagst, das scharze Exzenter hatte ich vergessen! Hatm ir auch immer sehr gut gefallen!

8cm am Rad hätte ich jetzt nicht für passend gedacht; bin schliesslich von der Psylo auf die Z1 gewechselt um 13cm zu haben und fand dass es sehr gut zum Rahmen passt. Ist wohl eine Geschmackssache 

Tischtennisschläger: Keine Ahnung... so als Antwort zu einem anderen Bike-Hersteller? Nach dem Motto: Ihr bringt was raus und ruckzuck haben wir was neues?


----------



## LTS Biker (30. Oktober 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Meinst Du das hier. Mit komplett schwarzen Anbauteilen dürfte es ja auch ganz ok aussehen. Aber für dieses hellblau gibts einfach keine gescheite Gabel und gelbe Teile passen irgendwie nicht (trotz der Decals).



Warum keine alte Judy SL (gelb) mit SID innenleben.
(Ich baue jetzt eine SID '98, die ich wiess lackieren will und mit eine WC carbon krone darauf.)
Fast alles kann.


----------



## GT-Man (30. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin, als nixblicker des tages zu enden: was hat das logo mit den tischtennisschlägern eigentlich auf dem rahmen verloren ? ? ? auf nem zaskar o.ä. hätte ich ja ne erklärung (tisch-, bzw. *t*able *t*ennis für *t*riple *t*riangle), aber auf dem idrive...



Also das unerklärliche Tischtennislogo habe ich auch auf dem XCR LE und dem ebenfalls blau-gelben Zaskar LE gesehen (s.u.). Keine Ahnung was dahinter steckt.

Als Gabel wird wohl ne schwarze Duke XC mit 80mm, die ich noch habe, in Frage kommen. Um den blauen Rahmen wird dann wohl alles komplett schwarz herumgebaut - das ist meiner Meinung nach am homogensten.

@versus: Es wird keine Tri- oder Fourspokes dran geben. 

Es gab wirklich nur hundert Rahmen von der Sorte?   Das freut mich natürlich umso mehr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Also das unerklärliche Tischtennislogo habe ich auch auf dem XCR LE und dem ebenfalls blau-gelben Zaskar LE gesehen (s.u.). Keine Ahnung was dahinter steckt.


werde immer wieder blass bei deiner sammlung  
hast du eigentlich nen radladen ? sieht auf dem xcr le pic so aus.
an den tt-logos bleibe ich dran - muss doch rauszukriegen sein...



GT-Man schrieb:


> Als Gabel wird wohl ne schwarze Duke XC mit 80mm, die ich noch habe, in Frage kommen. Um den blauen Rahmen wird dann wohl alles komplett schwarz herumgebaut - das ist meiner Meinung nach am homogensten.
> 
> @versus: Es wird keine Tri- oder Fourspokes dran geben.


hört sich doch super an  



GT-Man schrieb:


> Es gab wirklich nur hundert Rahmen von der Sorte?   Das freut mich natürlich umso mehr!!!!



meine mich zu erinnern, dass das eine edition nur für händler, bzw. gt angestellte war, die es für normalkunden nicht zu kaufen gab.


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> 8cm am Rad hätte ich jetzt nicht für passend gedacht; bin schliesslich von der Psylo auf die Z1 gewechselt um 13cm zu haben und fand dass es sehr gut zum Rahmen passt. Ist wohl eine Geschmackssache



ich glaube wir hatten uns vor längerer zeit schon mal auf "geschmackssache" bei der gabellänge im xcr geeinigt, oder  ?

wollte schon länger mal meine psylo (80-125) reinbauen um zu schauen welcher federweg am besten passt.


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

häh wieso steht da jetzt nix ? na dann nochmal.


war früher der meinung die beiden schläger repräsentieren schwinn und gt aber die waren im ersacheinungsjahr der tt sport werbung ja schon so gut wie pleite, folglich kann das ja auch kaum stimmen. kamen so um 2000 das erste mal auf - möglich ? 

und zum i2k - themawechsel ja ? weil wenn ich hier höre 100 stück und edler usw.

dann wäre mir sowohl das :
Stimmt, und es fehlte auch noch der Deckel der Schwingenlagerung. 

als auch das 
Der Hinterbau musste nach der dunkelblauen Färbung her allerdings vom XCR 1000 Team (weiß-blau) sein 

egal gewesen denn es war ja meine größe und ach egal....


----------



## versus (2. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> war früher der meinung die beiden schläger repräsentieren schwinn und gt aber die waren im ersacheinungsjahr der tt sport werbung ja schon so gut wie pleite, folglich kann das ja auch kaum stimmen. kamen so um 2000 das erste mal auf - möglich ?


weiss denn das echt keiner


----------



## versus (2. November 2006)

folgendes habe ich in 
http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=11201&sid=02fe8a33ec0dc6a207f4555884e8f2a4
erforscht (mann ist mir langweilig... ):

man parliert gerade über ein blau-gelbes zaskar team:

summit:
"Isn't that also when they moved production out of the U.S.? I was told that the blue & yellow "limited edition" frame that I have was the last year they were made in California. Not sure if that is true or not though."

frankie-b:
"does it have the *ping pong bats *on the TT? if so: *made in US*. If not? taiwan baby. Not that there is anything wrong with the taiwanese welders, but IMO the bikes lost their soul and roots when they did that. "

summit:
"Ah. Good to know."

frankie-b:
"@ summit: yeah baby, YEAH!"


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

yeah baby....


----------



## Tucana (2. November 2006)

ich verkaufe leider mein geliebtes GT Arrowhead ... könnt ihr beim Link in der Signatur anschaun ...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2006)

Moin!

Hier nun mein neues "altes" Gt Avalanche, Rahmennr. H4J13667, noch nicht wirklich geputzt aber heute gleich mal 3 Stunden Nightride fürs Team Nord.

Fährt sich echt gut, und es ist ja wohl wunderschön 





das Heck:





Ausstattung:
SID Race 2004
HS 33 Evo 2
LRS: LX Parallax Naben, Mavic 217 Felgen
XT Rapidfire u. Schaltwerk
LX Kurbel (4-Kant)
LX Werfer
Tioga Vorbau, GT Lenker (ich glaube XXS, dem Gefühl nach 35 cm breit...)

Tja, der Mix ist ziemlich bunt gewürfelt, funktioniert aber tadellos.

Ich habe den Eindruck das die SID "zu lang" ist, gehört da nicht etwas kürzeres rein, z.B. eine Judy oder gar eine Mag21? Kann man eigentlich auch eine Starrgabel fahren?

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## cleiende (7. November 2006)

@manni
Die SID ist je nach Gefühl zu lang. Der Rahmen war nicht für 80mm Federweg gedacht. Du kannst die SID aber beim nächsten Service (oder auch selber mit dem nötigen Spezialwerkzeug) mittels eines Travel-Chip auf 63mm Federweg runterbringen. Das beendet das "Chopperfeeling".


----------



## GT-Man (7. November 2006)

Aber das alte Zaskar Team (blau-gelb-schwarz) hatte doch nie die TT-schläger drauf und war doch trotzdem "made in USA", oder? 
Die TT-Schläger hatten doch Zaskar LE (blau-gelb), XCR LE und eben i-2K (alle USA-made) aus dem vorangegangenen Produktionsjahr. Wurde die "LEs" nicht durch die "Teams" als Topmodelle abgelöst? Ich glaube die Kerle sind da nicht so fit.




versus schrieb:


> man parliert gerade über ein blau-gelbes zaskar team:
> 
> summit:
> "Isn't that also when they moved production out of the U.S.? I was told that the blue & yellow "limited edition" frame that I have was the last year they were made in California. Not sure if that is true or not though."
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. November 2006)

hi manni,

das teil ist ja in einem top zustand !
wenn man sich die teileliste durchliest, dann kann man nur zu dem schluss kommen, dass du da echt einen superschnapper gelandet hast !!!

allein der sattel haut farblich etwas aus der richtung.

wieviel federweg hat die sid denn ? als race doch normalerweise 80mm, oder?
sieht aber tatsächlich relativ lang aus.

ich habe da noch eine FRM, die sehr kurz baut - vielleicht können wir tauschen. 
die MZ Z2, die ich im 91er hatte, baut auch sehr kurz.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2006)

Ja, wird natürlich noch hier und da verfeinert (Sattel usw.). Aber es soll auch gefahren werden, somit ist die moderne Bremse IMHO auch in Ordnung. Die Gabel-mal sehen...

@versus: Du hast Post!


----------



## versus (8. November 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Aber das alte Zaskar Team (blau-gelb-schwarz) hatte doch nie die TT-schläger drauf und war doch trotzdem "made in USA", oder?
> Die TT-Schläger hatten doch Zaskar LE (blau-gelb), XCR LE und eben i-2K (alle USA-made) aus dem vorangegangenen Produktionsjahr. Wurde die "LEs" nicht durch die "Teams" als Topmodelle abgelöst? Ich glaube die Kerle sind da nicht so fit.


oh jesses, da muss ich mit genauen infos passen.
ich kenne die teile nur vom i2k und le.
vielleicht können wir das wiederauferstandene gt team zu der frage mal bemühen !?!?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. November 2006)

Hallo ihr!

Nachdem das Radel beim letzten Mal nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit erzielte und die wenigen Äußerungen dazu auch eher belustigt klangen will ich es euch nochmal vorstellen, da ich einige Umbauten vorgenommen habe. 







Am wichtigsten waren mir neue Gabel und Bremsen, ansonsten hab ich ein paar Verschleißteile (Kette, Züge, etc) gewechselt:

Gabel: Marzocchi Mx Comp ETA 120mm
Bremsen: HS33 Raceline  
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR

Insgesamt war das Rad in einem relativ schlechten Zustand, als ich es bekommen habe. Bremsen und Steuersatz total verschlissen, alles was rosten konnte war auch verrostet. Aber insgesamt erschien mir das Rad aufbauenswert.

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> [...] Aber insgesamt erschien mir das Rad aufbauenswert.



So ein Rahmen ist immer aufbauenswert  
Ob die Mischung jedermanns Sache ist, ist eh egal. Die schrillen Maguras bremsen wie $au und die Gabel ist klasse. Also: Rock on!


----------



## versus (9. November 2006)

hmmm... mir ist klar, dass das ein richtig selten gewordener klassiker ist, aber ich mag den rahmen immer noch nicht so recht: 
dieses mordsschräge sitzrohr finde ich einfach grauslig wissend, dass ich mit meiner meinung ziemlich allein in unserer kleinen gemeinde stehe... 
wenn dann noch die sattelnase so weit nach unten zeigt, wirds  nicht besser...

die gabel ist super - ein freund hat die pro-version seit kurzem verbaut.
sehr schön verarbeitet - ggf. die decals an der gabel entfernen, denn der bomber-schriftzug beisst sich ziemlich mit dem gt-logo.


----------



## salzbrezel (10. November 2006)

Die Gabel ist wirklich eine Schönheit... und auch recht billig.
Der Sattel befindet sich noch in der Probierphase, er wird noch etwas nach hinten geneigt. So ist es doch etwas unbequem.
Mit den Decals bin ich unsicher. Wenn alles klappt bestellt Kint ja neue, der Große GT Aufkleber auf dieser Seite ist nämlich der letzte, der auf diesem Rahmen übrig geblieben ist.

Trotz des schrägen Sitzrohrs ist der (ich glaube es heißt...) Nachsitz nicht sehr groß, da das Rohr weit vorne sitzt. Deshalb lässt es sich auch toll fahren.
Die erste Reaktion meiner Freundin auf das Rad war übrigens absolute Verblüffung, sie war schockiert


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ...dieses mordsschräge sitzrohr finde ich einfach grauslig wissend, dass ich mit meiner meinung ziemlich allein in unserer kleinen gemeinde stehe...



So alleine bist du da nicht, ich fand die DS-LTS  und alle anderen mit diesem Sitzrohr auch echt nicht schön. Aber GT-Carbon muss fahren bis es bricht. An die Wand kann es dann immer noch. Aber wem erzähle ich das...


----------



## Kint (10. November 2006)

na wer macht die 100ste seite in diesem schönen faden auf. ???

optisch sind die wahrscheinlich nicht die schönsten die gt A.R.C. s... (aua in so manchem anderen forum würds jetzt haue geben.... )

aber ich verstehe den sinn dahinter und bin deswegen auch an so nem teil intressiert.... da mir 20" eh fast zu klein ist, denk ich es wird damit grade so gehn.  

schönes sts übrigens,  aber an und für sich soll doch der fahrer brechen wenn er das sts artegerecht bewegt oder nicht....?:kotz: ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. November 2006)

also gegen das brechen des fahrers oder auch einzelner teile desselben muss ich aus gegebenem anlass einspruch einlegen


----------



## Kint (10. November 2006)

lesen volker...:


Kint schrieb:


> :kotz: ,




ach so und wenn ich das sehe wird mir ganz blümerant und... sekunde gleich wieder da....


----------



## laxerone (12. November 2006)

so, mal wieder zeit gehabt













sattel/sattelstütze ist erstmal eine notlösung. weiss noch nicht, was endgültig dran soll.
auch die reifen sind erstmal das was da war. aber reifen find ich immer schwierig. hinweise gerne wilkommen.
auch eine zeitlich passende gabel hab ich noch nicht auftreiben können...


----------



## versus (12. November 2006)

und was ist mit dem rahmen passiert ???
da sähe ich den grössten handlungsbedarf.


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

mein baby is aber auch nicht ohne






guckt es euch an!!!!!


----------



## versus (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3177406 schrieb:
			
		

> mein baby is aber auch nicht ohne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du dich nur mit dem link, oder gleich mit dem ganzen forum vertan ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

nee wollt nur mal n richtiges bike zeigen aber mann muss sagen nicht schlecht wa


----------



## versus (12. November 2006)

na besten dank - auf son hobel haben wir hier gerade gewartet...


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. November 2006)

@lax : mach doch erstmal was mit dem rahmen oder willst den so fahren !???

@hcb und abc und dhl :   specialized ist noch lang kein GT !!!!!!


----------



## laxerone (12. November 2006)

der rahmen wird /wurde schon im "eloxierten GT's" und hier diskutiert.
so weit ich das beurteilen kann, ist die schwarze eloxalschicht im hinteren teil entfernt worden, leider ziemlich unsauber. werd das bike warscheinlich auch nicht behalten. am rahmen gross etwas machen lohnt sich also für mich nicht, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich keine ahnung hätte wie ich das anstellen sollte...im prinzip fänd ich aber die schwarz/silber kombination recht ansprechend, weshalb ich den rahmen auch so aufgebaut habe.


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

hey leute bin ja auch kein gt typ, sonder downhiller.

wollt nur mal was neues bringen, denn wer fährt gt lol 12 cm feder weg oh ja wie geil soviel würde ich mir ja nicht mal hinten an die gabel machen.

was bringt das denn bitte lol da mit kann mann garnicht die schönen sprünge machen die intressant sind was findet ihr denn an gt wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## GT-Man (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3177444 schrieb:
			
		

> nee wollt nur mal n richtiges bike zeigen aber mann muss sagen nicht schlecht wa



Ich weiß nicht, aber bei Specialized wird mir immer so ...., naja also irgendwie :kotz:


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha lol depp guckt eure gt schei$e an die ist ebenso                                                                         :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Manni1599 (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3177622 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute bin ja auch kein gt typ, sonder downhiller.
> 
> wollt nur mal was neues bringen, denn wer fährt gt lol 12 cm feder weg oh ja wie geil soviel würde ich mir ja nicht mal hinten an die gabel machen.
> 
> was bringt das denn bitte lol da mit kann mann garnicht die schönen sprünge machen die intressant sind was findet ihr denn an gt wenn ich fragen darf.



Du bist vermutlich zu lange mit Starrrahmen gedownhillert. dabei wurde Dein Gehirn an den Stellen "Orthographie" und "Sachverstand" beschädigt. Das lässt sich nur durch eine gute Portion DHi, I-Drive 7 und IT-1(für Freerider und   Downhiller) beheben. Frage einfach den GT Händler in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

nein mein erstes bike war schon mit 20cm vorne und 20cm hinten ausgestattet ich heiß ja nich mit nicname Manni 1599 der sich wohl nur das spar paket kauf beim händler kaufen musste für max.500 euro


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

sagt mir mal was eigendlich an gt besonders ist ( ernste antwort please)damit ich euch VIELEICHT verstehe 

OK? 

ich versuch mal ne vernümpftige tollerante BASIS zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3177689 schrieb:
			
		

> nein mein erstes bike war schon mit 20cm vorne und 20cm hinten ausgestattet ich heiß ja nich mit nicname Manni 1599 der sich wohl nur das spar paket kauf beim händler kaufen musste für max.500 euro



 ER HAT MICH ENTTARNT! 

Ich geh jetzt essen, THC ABC (oder wie auch immer  )darf jetzt sein Fläschchen, Popo pudern und dann: ab ins Bett!

Sonst muss ich ihn noch auf meine Ignorier-Liste setzen....

Gruss,
Manni
(der mit dem Rad für nicht ganz 500,-)


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

ok du kannst es nicht sein lassen 

neuer versuch sag mir mal was an gt so besonders ist  dann verstehe ich euch vieleicht OK? 

(ich versuche eine vernümpftige Basis auf zu bauen )


----------



## SpeedyR (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3177764 schrieb:
			
		

> ok du kannst es nicht sein lassen
> 
> neuer versuch sag mir mal was an gt so besonders ist  dann verstehe ich euch vieleicht OK?
> 
> (ich versuche eine vernümpftige Basis auf zu bauen )



Ich hätte mal eine sehr tolerante Frage.Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Asiafighter (12. November 2006)

@ -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP 

Specialized ?   Mach Dir nichts draus jeder fängt mal klein an !


----------



## Asiafighter (12. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine sehr tolerante Frage.Wie alt bist du?



Laut Benutzerprofil ist -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP  19 Jahre


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

ja stimmt auch und nu ?ich bin 19 jahre und fahre seid dem 3 lebensjahr fahrrad. Habe mtb gefahrn und bmx und dann downhill  jetzt sacht mal was is an gt fahren das geilste gefühl (bsp. geschwindigkeit )nur damit es mal wieder lockerer wird die stimmung


Ps. was heist jeder fängt mal klein an (nur weil ich 19 bin?? oder was ???)


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

verwirrter.... mein freund, willst du es WIRKLICH wissen ? 

gt ist eine marke die es so seit 1979 gitb. also etwa so alt wie dein kultiges speci....eine marke die sich in 5 jahren aufgrund seiner HÖCHSTqualitativen bmx bikes zu einer bank im bmx sport gemausert hatte.  jetzt sagts bmx ok , aber es geht um dowhnill. sach ich ok, reden wir über dowhnhill. wenn wir uns die ersten downhill rennen (abgesehen von den repack races) der geschichte anschauen wer war da immer vertreten und präsent ? wer hat eins der ersten funktionierenden fullys gebaut ? das rts war ein meilenstein, wenns auch für dich lachhafte 5cm fw hatte. das lts hatte doppelt so viel, und es gab ne downhill version mit bis zu 150mm fw. das waren bike auf denen die bike welt düpiert wurde. in grund und boden gefahren. schon mal was von einem dieser fahrer gehört`?:

Hans Rey - mehrfacher Trial-Weltmeister und Bikelegende 
Julie Furtado - Downhill-Weltmeisterin, Cross-Country-Weltcupsiegerin 
Mike King - Downhill-Weltmeister 
Nicolas Vouilloz - Downhill-Weltmeister 
Alison Dunlap - Cross-Country-Weltmeisterin 
Jérome Chiotti - Cross-Country-Weltmeister 
Mark Allen (Triathlon) - 6-facher Ironman Hawaii Sieger 
Fernanda Keller (Triathlon) 
Chris Legh (Triathlon) - 2-facher Ironman-Sieger 
Tim DeBoom (Triathlon) - 2-facher Ironman Hawaii Sieger 
Tony DeBoom (Triathlon) 
Michelle Jones (Triathlon) - Weltmeisterin 
Andre Tchmil (Team Lotto) - Weltcup-Gesamtsieger 
Fabien Barel - Downhill-Weltmeister 
Steve Peat - Downhill-Weltcupsieger 
Brian Lopes - 2-facher 4-Cross-Weltmeister 
Roland Green - Cross-Country-Weltmeister 
Todd Wells - Cross-Country-Olympiateilnehme 


dazu muss man auch sagen , dass gt eben nicht nur eine marke war die mit viel geld die besten fahrer zusammengekauft hat sondern die vielmehr die fahrer als teil der gt familie sah, diese wurden unter anderem auch regelmässig von einem der beiden gt gründer mr long besucht...

ach egal wo man anfängt es ist immer nur ein ausschnitt. Gt hat für den fahrradbereich MIT SICHERHEIT den gleichen stellenwert wie mike s mit seinem specialized. 

mehr dazu auch hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT_Bicycles

ach und wenn du sagst gt baut nur bis 120mm so sollte  man vielleicht erwähnen dass das die bikes sind, die man hier unter uns bevorzugt. dass heisst aber nicht, dass gt keine anderen bikes baut oder diese nicht gut sind. wir sind einfach keine kantenklatscher. .mit ausnahmen. lupo, oder cyclery sind zb mitglieder die mehr fw fahren....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3043374&postcount=166

ein dhi hat über 200mm. wie gesagt es gibt auch ein it-1, was ein getriebebike ist, ein idrive 7, ruckus, ein lobo (ooooh nur 150mm), ....alles meilensteine der bike geschichte und innovativ sowieso. 

und ich sach immer noch eins mehr, nämlich bist du zeigst, dass du wirklich 200mm BRAUCHST, ists ein weiter weg und das will ich erst mal sehn. 

ach und noch was. du bist bmx gefahren - und kennst gt nicht ? naja... sagt so einiges.


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

ok ok schöne story aber sag mal was gibt es so geiles vom gefühl her was GT so "besonders" werden lässt beim downhill weis ich die hammer sprünge und geschwindigkeiten aber GT die frage GT was ist das gefühl 

info bmx da war ich zu jung um gt zu kennen mich hat nähmlich nicht die marke sonder das fahren interessiert darmals war das auch nicht wichtig aber heute schwindet Qualität darum weis ich heute welche marken gut sind und welche "nicht" "so" gut


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2006)

Was soll das?? Bist Du hier auf Krawall aus??

Jeder fährt, was er will. Du willst Deine Taiwan-Gurke fahren und wir hängen an einem Stück BIKE-Geschichte. Federweg ist nicht alles im Leben. Aber das wirst Du auch noch merken. So und nun zeig uns ein GT oder mach einen anderen Thread auf. Dieser hier heißt "Zeigt her Eure GT's" und nicht "Pöbel hier rum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2006)

Auf jeden Fall bist du der erste der nach über 2400 Beiträgen hier mit seinem Gemurmel Unruhe stiftet.  

Hunderte Leute haben hier Räder gezeigt und vernünftig darüber geredet. 

Nur weil du es nicht verstehst musst du nicht Blödsinn hier rein schreiben, es gibt noch so viele Andere Themen in denen solche wie du unter sich sind, geh bitte dort hin. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

und um es vielleicht nochmal klar zu formulieren, hier ist keiner fremdenfeindlich und der eine oder andere hat wohl auch schon mal ein spezi besessen oder gesehn oder wass auch immer. nur ist eben genau dieser fred hier dazu da gts zu sehn und zu posten, eben eine gallery. und da will keiner rumgepöbel lesen seis nun von dir oder mri oder jemand anderem. wenn du das gt gefühle erfahren willst bitte hier diskutieren:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3178053#post3178053


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

ok sry bin eigendlich nicht wirklich auf krawall aus und ich entschuldige mich hiermit das ich kein gt bild zurverfügung habe  aber ich wollt nur aus spaß mal gucken wie ihr auf mein link wo mein rad drauf war reagiert aber ihr wurdet sofort total unfreundlich und beleidigte mich bzw mein rad  dabei dachte ich das alle radsportler ansich zusammen halten egal ob downhill oder gt  oder bmx oder rennrad  fahrer 

ich wollt danach eigendlich wie ich jetzt zum keine ahnung wievielten mal wissen will was euer geilstes GT fahr gefühl ist (das ist keine verarschung und ernstgemeint )


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3178083 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich wollt nur aus spaß mal gucken wie ihr auf mein link wo mein rad drauf war reagiert aber ihr wurdet sofort total unfreundlich und beleidigte mich bzw mein rad



du hast absichtlich provoziert und erwartest dass dein rad mit freudenstürmen aufegnommen wird ? - falsch gedacht. das ist übrigens nicht nur hier so....



			
				-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3178083 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei dachte ich das alle radsportler ansich zusammen halten egal ob downhill oder gt  oder bmx oder rennrad  fahrer



is so, aber es ist der falsche ort mit falschem post gewesen. was ein blick in die überschridt ziemlich schnell klargemacht hätte. und wenn ich im DDD forum frage was ist denn der tollste leichtbau kurbelsatz werde ich auch ausgelacht. ein gewisses orientierungsgefühl gehört im leben dazu. schreist ja auch nicht in irgendeiner nazikneipe die internationale raus. aber online wos so schön anonym ist geht eben so manches. 




			
				-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3178083 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt danach eigendlich wie ich jetzt zum keine ahnung wievielten mal wissen will was euer geilstes GT fahr gefühl ist (das ist keine verarschung und ernstgemeint )



dann nocheinmal der hinweis zu diesem neuen fred, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249270
und um das thema zu beenden:


----------



## GT-Man (12. November 2006)

Mann war dat herrlisch - so richtiger Karneval hier!  
Ich hoffe, ich hatte beim Wikipediatext an die meisten "großen" GT-Namen gedacht.  Der History-Text war - glaube ich - mal von Moe.

PS: Morgen hol ich das i-2K beim Zoll ab, bin daher etwas .


----------



## Mareskan (13. November 2006)

@Hc-B

1. was erwartest du wenn du z.B. in einem Golf Forum ein Manta-Foto postest
2. Pisa = lesen und verstehen
3. mit deinem Nicknamen bist du eher in einem Ego-Shooter-Forum aufgehoben

und...

es gibt kein "geilstes" Fahrgefühl denn GT fahren ist einfach immer geil. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2006)

sagt mal leute was hab ich den hier verpasst?   
da ist man mal einen tag nicht da und ich erkenne mein forum nicht wieder.
ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mich nicht mal halb so lang mit dem typen beschäftigt.   
ich denke das hier jeder willkommen ist und neugier sollte belohnt werden.
dafür kann ich aber offenheit und aufnahmebereitschaft meines gegenübers verlangen.


----------



## versus (13. November 2006)

mich nervt eigentlich nur, dass dieser kasper mit seinem wirren gefasel unsere hundertste jubiläumsseite eröffnet hat...


----------



## korat (13. November 2006)

stimmt ja,  100!

 
  
  ​

aber kopf hoch. bei der 1000. passen wir dann wirklich auf


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. November 2006)

Wie wäre es mit nem schönen Pic eines geil fahrbaren GT's auf Seite 100 !?


----------



## salzbrezel (13. November 2006)

> Wie wäre es mit nem schönen Pic eines geil fahrbaren GT's auf Seite 100 !?



Darf ich wohl? War zwar schonmal da, aber bevor keiner mehr postet...
Das schönste GT wo gibt:






(Bremsleitung ist mittlerweile gekürzt und die Sattelstellung ist korrigiert)

Gruß...


----------



## GT Driver (13. November 2006)

Das ist mein aktueller fahrbarer Untersatz (Foto ist vom August). Das Zaskar befindet sich aber wieder im Neuaufbau.






Änderungen:

Neue Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL 100mm (schwarz) wird wahrscheinlich noch gelb gepulvert.
Neue Sattelstütze: Am liebsten wäre mir eine silberne Ringle Moby Post. Zur Zeit ist eine schwarze drin.
Neuer Vorbau: Das Zaskar bekommt eine neuen gelben Kore Vorbau 10°. Danke Ebay. Er hat mich geschlagene 5,99 Euro gekostet.
Lenker: Muss auch ein neuer her. Kann mich nur noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Hätte ihr einen Tipp, er muss aber silber sein.
Bremsen: Entweder ein neuer Satz XT V-Brake oder Magura HS 33 in silber.
Reifen: Sind neue drauf.
Felgen: Zum Sommer 2007 bekommt das Zaskar neue Felgen.
Griffe: Gelbe GT Gummmis warten auf ihren Verbau, denke mal im Sommer ist es soweit (werden ja sonst dreckig im Winter ;-)).

Das ist genau das gleiche Rad was in meiner Galerie noch hübsch auf dem Foto blinzelte. Ist halt schon seit über 10 Jahren (genau 10 Jahre, 2 Monate und 3 Tage) im Einsatz, neben dem kleinen LTS Bruder aus dem Jahre 97.


----------



## versus (13. November 2006)

ja und sagt doch mal wie ist das geile fahr gefül (sonbergruntervollekanne), please???
damit ichs auch begreif...


----------



## GT Driver (13. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ja und sagt doch mal wie ist das geile fahr gefül (sonbergruntervollekanne), please???
> damit ichs auch begreif...



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich bin nur "einbergvollepulleraufheizer". Mit dem Zaskar kann man kein Daunenhill fahren, ist zu gefährlich. Mit dem L uxus T eil für S ahnechnitten bin ich mehr der "sonbergruntervollekanneheizer". Zum Gefühl: "Habe ich erst nachdem duschen/baden wieder im Körper". Bin recht Gefühlskalt auf meinen Pferdchen. Hoffe wir verstehen uns.


----------



## GT-Man (13. November 2006)

Es ist da, es ist da - habe mich lange schon nicht mehr so auf ein neues Bike gefreut. Als ich das Paket sah, wurde mir schon wieder so komisch. Dieses "S", :kotz:  ups!   (@Hc-B:  nicht soooo ernst nehmen. )

Aber ich war dann doch beim ersten Aufblitzen des i-2K Rahmens doch sehr beruhigt. Scheint auch tadellos zu sein. Ne Menge Zubehör gabs gleich dazu, aber ich denke, das meiste landet an anderen Bikes.


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2006)

Einfach Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2006)

ich hätte das teil zur sicherung  und damit es nicht abhanden kommt, auch in  einem specialized-karton verstaut.


----------



## Mareskan (13. November 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Es ist da, es ist da



Dann viel Spaß beim Schrauben und zeig uns bitte dann das fertige Prachtstück.


----------



## zoomi (13. November 2006)

//



Weiter mit entsprechenden Fotos - GT Beitrag in Sachen DH. Ist ein altes Foto mittlerweile sind Sattel, Bremsen und Gabel (Fox 40) getauscht. 

Pisa scheint Realität zu sein  - Schrecklich ! 

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## cyclery.de (13. November 2006)

Na das ist doch mal sehr lobenswert, auch mal wieder ein Rad aus der DH-Fraktion hier sehen zu dürfen  
Ein Bild vom DHi mit der FOX würde ich aber auch gerne mal sehen.

Um die Tendenz beizubehalten noch dieses hier:


----------



## GTdanni (13. November 2006)

Ich glaub nach den letzten beiden Rädern schaut  - hbc tmc -  sein Spezi etwas fragend an.   

Cu Danni


----------



## cyclery.de (13. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich glaub nach den letzten beiden Rädern schaut  - hbc tmc -  sein Spezi etwas fragend an.
> 
> Cu Danni



Wenn wir das erreichen könnten, wäre doch schon einiges getan!


----------



## versus (13. November 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Es ist da, es ist da - habe mich lange schon nicht mehr so auf ein neues Bike gefreut. Als ich das Paket sah, wurde mir schon wieder so komisch. Dieses "S", :kotz:  ups!   (@Hc-B:  nicht soooo ernst nehmen. )
> 
> Aber ich war dann doch beim ersten Aufblitzen des i-2K Rahmens doch sehr beruhigt. Scheint auch tadellos zu sein. Ne Menge Zubehör gabs gleich dazu, aber ich denke, das meiste landet an anderen Bikes.



die besten glückwünsche zu dem wunderschönen teil ! ! !  

will ja nicht schon wieder jammern, aber bei dem anblick könnte ich  

zumindest weiss ich den bei dir in guten händen


----------



## versus (13. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hätte das teil zur sicherung  und damit es nicht abhanden kommt, auch in  einem specialized-karton verstaut.


     

dabei hab ich ja gar nix gegen spec. (hab ja selbst eins  )


----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hätte das teil zur sicherung  und damit es nicht abhanden kommt, auch in  einem specialized-karton verstaut.



Jetzt müßte ich Dir eigentlich die Freundschaft kündigen  

(Außerdem ist Mike S. geschäftlich etwas erfolgreicher als Gary T. und hat on Anfang an funktionierende, antriebsneutrale Fullies gebaut...   )

P.S.

... was mich nicht davon abhält, demnächst wahscheinlich auch ein Zaskar zu besitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ja und sagt doch mal wie ist das geile fahr gefül (sonbergruntervollekanne), please???
> damit ichs auch begreif...



musst du hier gucken....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249270


----------



## SpeedyR (14. November 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Wenn wir das erreichen könnten, wäre doch schon einiges getan!



Darf ich auch mal was "schweres" posten????Oder soll ich noch die 10 Wochen abwarten??? Ein bild sagt mehr als Tausend worte.Mein Gerät  ab 2007


----------



## versus (14. November 2006)

neee rafa, oder ? ? ? ?


----------



## Kint (15. November 2006)

in blau ?


----------



## SpeedyR (15. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> neee rafa, oder ? ? ? ?



Jawohl!!!Kommt KW4..voraussichtlich  

@Kint: Das neue 07er kommt in Blau sehr geil rüber,die Tribals müssten noch gelb sein wie beim Vorgänger....harrr

                                                          Gruss Rafa


----------



## Kint (15. November 2006)

neee wenn genauso wies da ist... find ich perfekt.... und dassd man rotes eloxal anbauen kann ist ja auch schon bewiesen. ich habe mir diese farbkombi für ein restaurationsobjekt aufgespart....sabber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. November 2006)

und das v10 ??? zerlegt, verkauft, oder geht der trend zum zweit-schredderer ?


----------



## Apollon (15. November 2006)

> Darf ich auch mal was "schweres" posten????Oder soll ich noch die 10 Wochen abwarten??? Ein bild sagt mehr als Tausend worte.Mein Gerät ab 2007


Ich find das bike echt geil!! 
Ich konnte bis jetzt jedoch keinen Preis finden. Wie viel soll das gute Stück denn kosten?? Bin nämlich momentan auf bike-suche^^


----------



## jopo (15. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Mein Gerät ab 2007


 
....jetzt weiss ich endlich, 
wie das mit "Kette links" gemeint ist.
Aber hilft nicht wirklich bergauf, oder? 
echt schtarkes Teil!


----------



## SpeedyR (15. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> und das v10 ??? zerlegt, verkauft, oder geht der trend zum zweit-schredderer ?



Verkauft...Die 3 Wochen in Californien mitm V10 waren ungefähr so wie bei uns 3 Jahre in Bikeparks/Rennen  !Der Zeitpunkt war aber optimal.Ich wollte ursprünglich das neue DHi,aber mein GT Dealer aus Magdeburg  zeigte mir zum ersten mal die Photos vom 07er It...Ich war von Anfang an hin und weg... 

                                          Gruss Rafael


Ps:Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich noch nen Gt Chucker für Dirt und Dual aufgebaut,Photos folgen....!


----------



## kletteraffe (16. November 2006)

Las ich da gerade Chucker?  

Hier is mein 2006er Chucker 1.0. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und fühl mich, nach jahrelanger Radabstinez, sauwohl drauf. Vor allem isses schön leicht und super zu handeln. Ich hab von 16 auf 8 Gang abgerüstet, weil die Kette bei bestimmten Konstellationen immer vom größeren Zahnkranz gesprungen ist - seit dem is Ruhe.

Und hier kommt die Maus....


----------



## versus (16. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Verkauft...Die 3 Wochen in Californien mitm V10 waren ungefähr so wie bei uns 3 Jahre in Bikeparks/Rennen  !



das hört sich seeehr interessant an - gibts da ein paar fotos in deinem album? hier darfst du ja nicht


----------



## Manni1599 (16. November 2006)

Moin!

Ich poste dann mal das Update vom "neuen" Avalanche:

Gabel: RS Judy SL mit Wings Kit 60 mm

Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max 2.1 Millenium Pro

Syncros Stütze mit SLR XP in Gelb





Und das Heck:





Jetzt gehts gleich zum Nightride und am Sonntag zur CTF nach Eutin.

Manni

P.S. Der Rahmen ist genau das richtige für Putzwütige wie mich....


----------



## versus (16. November 2006)

das sieht ja mal richtig schick aus - sattel, gabel und decals passend zu den ventilkäppchen ;-)


----------



## SpeedyR (16. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> das hört sich seeehr interessant an - gibts da ein paar fotos in deinem album? hier darfst du ja nicht



http://picasaweb.google.com/Cyclery

Hat der DHracer alle hochgelanden,und sogar mit comments versehen..ich war bislang zu faul.. 

Ps:Man beachte die Photos in Laguna Beach mit dem GT Team,ua. Monkdog,Brain Lopes und HANS REY.Letzterer unser "Spotguide" und in "echt" ein ganz cooler Typ


----------



## versus (16. November 2006)

gleich mal reinschauen - nur damit ichs richtig verstanden habe:

DU BIST DA MIT HANS REY IN LAGUNA BEACH RUMGEHOPST ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (17. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> gleich mal reinschauen - nur damit ichs richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> DU BIST DA MIT HANS REY IN LAGUNA BEACH RUMGEHOPST ? ? ?



Versus,
also nicht direkt. Wir waren gerade am Telonix Trail, als auch Brian Lopes und Hans Rey da waren. Da sie aber aus geschäftlichen Gründen vor Ort waren (DHi Vorstellen fürs Decline Magazine) beschränkte sich unser Kontakt auf Small Talk. War aber auch ganz nett...


----------



## SpeedyR (17. November 2006)

Das hab ich auch gemeint  .Wären wir wohl den Walhalla Trail gefahren,den uns Hans Rey mit "10 Schlüsselstellen" ,und "alle ganz fahrbar" empfohlen hatte,wären wir wohl unter Umständen nicht mehr lebendig zurückgekommen  

                                     Gruss Rafa


----------



## cyclery.de (17. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gemeint  .Wären wir wohl den Walhalla Trail gefahren,den uns Hans Rey mit "10 Schlüsselstellen" ,und "alle ganz fahrbar" empfohlen hatte,wären wir wohl unter Umständen nicht mehr lebendig zurückgekommen
> 
> Gruss Rafa



Ich sage dir: Da hast du echt was verpasst! Aber du hast ja dann auch ohne Rad gemerkt, dass der Trail nicht mal "gehbar" ist  

Auf ein neues in 2007!


----------



## versus (17. November 2006)

männer, das klingt echt nach einem richtig lässigen trip ! ! !


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2006)

UN-GLAUB-LICH GEIL!!!!


----------



## GT Driver (17. November 2006)

@Cyclery: Die Bilder sind ja mal richtig geil! Wirklich gelungen sind die Einkaufs-, Süßigkeiten und Landschaftsfotos. Die Bikefotos muss man ja nicht extra bewerten, die sind eh gut. Gelungener Trip, hätte ich auch gerne mit gemacht.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. November 2006)

@GT_Driver: Vielen Dank für das Lob! Wäre schon verwunderlich, wenn bei solch einem Trip keine schönen Bilder entstehen würden.


----------



## -lupo- (17. November 2006)

@Speedy_R, cyclery.de:


RESPEKT. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen...

@Speedy_R: 

Bin auf dein IT-1 gespannt! Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige hier... 


Und da hier so viel Heavy Metal gezeigt wurde hätte ich jetzt eine Frage: Welche Gabel würdet ihr an einem '02er DHi dranschrauben? EIne 888RC2X vonm '06 oder eine BoXXeR Race? Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die BoXXeR kürzer als die 888er; aber merkt man das?


----------



## cyclery.de (17. November 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Und da hier so viel Heavy Metal gezeigt wurde hätte ich jetzt eine Frage: Welche Gabel würdet ihr an einem '02er DHi dranschrauben? EIne 888RC2X vonm '06 oder eine BoXXeR Race? Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die BoXXeR kürzer als die 888er; aber merkt man das?



Also ich persönlich würde dir zur Boxxer raten, auch weil ich finde das Rock Shox besser zu GT passt als Marzocchi. Bin aber bis vorgestern selber eine 888 im 2005er DHi gefahren und das hat auch sehr gut funktioniert. Die 2006er 888 hat ja auch schon flachere Brücken, sodass sie nicht sonderlich hoch bauen sollte.
Würde dir raten, deine Entscheidung rein optisch bzw. gewichtstechnisch zu treffen. Von der Performance kannst du bei beiden nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. November 2006)

So, dann will ich mal meine Schätze vorstellen. Ich hoffe Sie gefallen Euch. Für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvoschläge bin ich gerne zu haben. 

GT ZR 1.0






GT LTS 3000 DS






GT Zaskar





Bin gespannt auf Eure Kommentare


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. November 2006)

Sind alle grau und zum Verwechseln ähnlich 

Edith sagt: Jetzt, wo Bilder zu sehen sind, Respekt


----------



## GT Driver (18. November 2006)

Dann lege ich mal los.

GT ZR 1.0: Ein wirklich sehr sehr schönes Rennrad. Wobei, eine gelbe Gabel und ein gelber Vorbau würden dem Rad noch das gewisse Etwas geben. Dann hast du aber ein Problem mit deiner schwarzen Sattelstütze. Also bleibt es so, siejht wirklich lecker aus.

GT LTS 3000 DS: Schön, schlicht und einfach. Bis auf die Barends am Lenker habe ich nichts zu meckern. Sie passen zwar dazu, aber meiner Meinung nach muss da ein DH Lenker rein. Das macht immer mehr her. Sonst ist es ein schöner Rahmen und die Teile sind gut ausgesucht. Gefällt mir auch.

GT Zaskar: DH Lenker mit Barends geht bei mir gar nicht. Das würde ich vielleicht ändern. Wenn du Barends fahren möchtest, dann vielleicht mit einem flachen Lenker. Um die Optik noch ein wenig nach oben zu schraubem, silberne Sattelstütze rein, silberne Kettenblätter mit roten Schrauben und vielleicht noch einen gelben/roten Sattel montieren. Sonst finde ich es auch gut, sieht fast aus wie mein Baby.

Wie gesagt, dass ist meine Meinung. Ich will nicht verbessern, sondern nur Ratschläge zum veredeln der Kultbikes geben.


----------



## GT-Man (18. November 2006)

@ gt-heini.

Sehr, sehr schick!!   
Beim ZR 1.0 könnte ich echt schwach werden. Perfekt wärs mit schwarzen Felgen.


----------



## mountymaus (18. November 2006)

Einfach schöne Räder 

Werde meine Bikes auch bald mal vorstellen. Es ist aber "nur" ein GT dabei 
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. November 2006)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus der haufen aber bilder sollten schon von der antriebsseite gemacht werden !

Schwarze felgen aufs ZR1....DH-Lenker fürs LTS....barends beim Zaskar abnehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (19. November 2006)

Ich habe das i-2K zumindest erstmal fahrbereit gemacht. Schaltung, Kurbel, Lenker und Steuersatz waren ja schon dabei. Ich denke aber, dass im Laufe der Zeit aber noch andere Laufräder und Pedale rankommen.

Rahmen: GT i-2K
Gabel: RS Duke XC
Schaltung: SRAM 9.0 (mit Triggern - etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber funktionieren eigentlich ganz gut)
Bremsen: SRAM 9.0
Kurbel: Truvativ Isoflow
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Lenker/Vorbau: Syncros
Sattelstzütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. November 2006)

An welche denkst denn so?         ......ist nun dein 23. ja......schön schön......Gratuliere !!


----------



## GT-Man (19. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> An welche denkst denn so?



Habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber versus habe ich versprochen, keine Tri- oder ähnliche Spokes dranzuschrauben.


----------



## versus (20. November 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass im Laufe der Zeit aber noch andere Laufräder und Pedale rankommen.



ja bitte ! die (billig-)teile passen tatsächlich nicht an den edlen rahmen, ansonsten sieht das doch schon sehr geil aus !

und ich bin dir dankbar, dass du noch an das versprechen mit den trispokes denkst


----------



## versus (20. November 2006)

@heini:

zr: immer noch ein traum ! 
einzige kritik: die pumpe am oberrohr - argh ! die kleine crank bros. passt in die trikottasche und bringt genug druck fürs rr
die werkzeugtasche haut farblich voll daneben (beisst sich mit dem gelb)
schwarze oder richtig silberne felgen fände ich auch passender, wobei das aus meiner sicht nur eine kleinigkeit ist

ds: habe ich schon oft genug drüber referiert - mag den rahmen nicht so recht...

zaskar: unauffällig, aber so weit ich es sehen kann bestens ausgestattet !
vielleicht den roten bapper abmachen und durch transparente rahmneschutzaufkleber ersetzen. die (roten) hörnchen sind nicht mein ding.

sonst alles top und eine schöne kollektion !!!


----------



## GT-Man (21. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ja bitte ! die (billig-)teile passen tatsächlich nicht an den edlen rahmen, ansonsten sieht das doch schon sehr geil aus !



Spengle, Spinergy und auch die GT-Spinweels waren nicht BILLIG!!  - Außer diese Inferno-Dinger vielleicht. Sind aber nun dafür umso günstiger beim E.. zu haben. Jedenfalls hab ich es so gemacht, da ich den Neupreis dafür nie bezahlt hätte.  Ist irgendwie so ein Triathlonfaible von mir, weil da siehst Du ständig alle möglichen Weels.



versus schrieb:


> und ich bin dir dankbar, dass du noch an das versprechen mit den trispokes denkst


... ich könnte jederzeit das i-2K verhunzen.  - machs aber nicht. Glaube ich jedenfalls.


----------



## versus (21. November 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Spengle, Spinergy und auch die GT-Spinweels waren nicht BILLIG!!  - Außer diese Inferno-Dinger vielleicht. Sind aber nun dafür umso günstiger beim E.. zu haben.


erst lesen, dann  !!! 
mit billig meinte ich die aktuell verbauten safety-line-2000-teile  ! die gibts bei uns tatsächlich im baumarkt (marktkauf) zu kaufen !

dass spengle und konsorten nicht billig waren, ist mir durchaus bewusst !eben deshalb kommt ja am ende noch der ausdrücklich dank, dass du von der montage dieser teilen absiehst !


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. November 2006)

> Spinergy und auch die GT-Spinweels



Ich steh auf beide...SPIN's hätte ich auch gern mal irgendwann !   Für ein Foto könnte man die (egal welche von beiden) ja mal kurz dranbauen,oder !?


----------



## Pauline (21. November 2006)

So, nun zeige ich auch mal den GT-Bestand unserer Familie. Nur unser Sohn (8 Jahre) muss noch ein wenig warten, bis er ein GT fahren kann . 

Das GT von unserer Tochter ist auf dem Bild zwar mit Gepäckträger zu sehen, der kann aber mit einem Schnellverschluß ganz schnell abmontiert werden. Braucht sie nur für den Weg zur Schule, da sie 6 km fahren muss.
Wir sind mit unseren bikes alle mega-zufrieden. Ich habe meines erst seit ein paar Tagen. Habe es kaum erwarten können und bin am Samstag und Sonntag gleich biken gegangen. Für mich eine Steigerung um 300 % von einem alten 16,5 kg schweren Stahlbike mit nachgerüsteter Federgabel auf ein i-drive 5 2.0 mit 14,2 kg.  Schaffe nun endlich auch mal schwierigeres Gelände ohne Probleme.  Mein Mann bevorzugt eher das schnelle und leichtere GT Zaskar und würde es auch nicht wieder hergeben.


----------



## versus (21. November 2006)

Pauline schrieb:


> So, nun zeige ich auch mal den GT-Bestand unserer Familie. Nur unser Sohn (8 Jahre) muss noch ein wenig warten, bis er ein GT fahren kann .
> 
> Das GT von unserer Tochter ist auf dem Bild zwar mit Gepäckträger zu sehen, der kann aber mit einem Schnellverschluß ganz schnell abmontiert werden. Braucht sie nur für den Weg zur Schule, da sie 6 km fahren muss.
> Wir sind mit unseren bikes alle mega-zufrieden. Ich habe meines erst seit ein paar Tagen. Habe es kaum erwarten können und bin am Samstag und Sonntag gleich biken gegangen. Für mich eine Steigerung um 300 % von einem alten 16,5 kg schweren Stahlbike mit nachgerüsteter Federgabel auf ein i-drive 5 2.0 mit 14,2 kg.  Schaffe nun endlich auch mal schwierigeres Gelände ohne Probleme.  Mein Mann bevorzugt eher das schnelle und leichtere GT Zaskar und würde es auch nicht wieder hergeben.



willkommen in der gemeinde der gt-verrückten ! ! ! 
und dann gleich eine ganz familie    

beim idrive finde ich immer noch die extrovertierte zugverlegung schade und WEG MIT DEN REFLEKTOREN (jaja, die stvo...), sonst ein super bike! 
16,5 kg stahl   - respekt! da dürfte es jetzt auch bergauf etwas zügiger voran gehen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pauline (21. November 2006)

Ja das mit den Reflektoren ist leider notwendig, wenn man ein 10-jähriges Mädel morgens in der Dunkelheit los schicken muss. Zudem haben wir regelmäßig auf der Strecke Polizeikontrollen auf dem Radweg, da hab ich letztin auch Stress bekommen wegen fehlender Reflektoren. 
Das mit der Zugverlegung kann ich getrost verschmerzen, bei den viiieelen Vorteilen, die ich jetzt genießen kann !  
Bergauf geht es vor allem jetzt bei extremen Steigungen besser, wo mir früher immer mein Vorderrad entgegengekommen ist. Aber mein Problem war leider vor allen Dingen das Bergabfahren, das jetzt viel besser geht. Bergauf ist mir tausendmal lieber als bergabfahren. Bin leider etwas ängstlich, wird aber jetzt hoffentlich mit dem neuen GT besser. Hoffentlich kommen noch viele schöne Wochenenden, an dem ich mein neues GT testen kann !!!!


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2006)

Hallo Pauline,

das habe ich bisher noch nicht ganz geschafft!!  Meine bessere Häfte hat nur einen GT-Renner. Bei den MTB's ist Sie irgendwann auf Storck gekommen. 

Ich kann mich Versus nur anschießen und Dir und Deiner Familie hier viel Spaß wünschen. Mir macht es in der kurzen Zeit, die ich angemeldet bin, schon riesigen Spaß.  Bin gespannt, was noch kommen wird. Die Reflektoren würde ich aber auch ganz schnell abmachen. Verlieren tust Du diese im Gelände sowieso


----------



## Pauline (21. November 2006)

Bei mir werde ich die Reflektoren wohl abmachen, da mir das GT eh zu schade ist, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren. Da bleibe ich wohl lieber bei meinem guten alten und trotzdem geliebten Stahlesel .


----------



## versus (21. November 2006)

Pauline schrieb:


> Bei mir werde ich die Reflektoren wohl abmachen, da mir das GT eh zu schade ist, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren. Da bleibe ich wohl lieber bei meinem guten alten und trotzdem geliebten Stahlesel .



klar nur bei dir. bei den kleenen gilt natürlich safety first - schon cool genug als 10-jährige mit dem GT zur schule zu fahren  
kannst dir ja die reflektoren ans stahlross schrauben


----------



## Pauline (21. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> klar nur bei dir. bei den kleenen gilt natürlich safety first - schon cool genug als 10-jährige mit dem GT zur schule zu fahren
> kannst dir ja die reflektoren ans stahlross schrauben



Nicht nötig, da habe ich seit der letzten Kontrolle schon welche dran. Wurde auch schon dumm angemacht, wie ich meine Tochter mit so nem "High-Tec-Fahrrad" zur Schule fahren lassen kann, da sie ihr das erste GT gleich nach 3 Wochen Schule geklaut hatten. Meine Tochter war total am Ende, dass ihr mühsam erspartes bike gestohlen wurde, zum Glück war es versichert. Da der Weg zur Schule aber viele Steigungen hat, ist das für mich keine Frage, dass sie mit dem GT fährt. Jetzt wird das GT mit einem Mofaschloss gesichert


----------



## zoomi (22. November 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe meinen fast neuen DHI Rahmen - vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Interesse - dann ist er zumindest in guten Händen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=31204

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## mountymaus (23. November 2006)

> von gt-heini:  Meine bessere Häfte hat nur einen GT-Renner. Bei den MTB's ist sie irgendwann auf Storck gekommen.



Was nicht ist, kann bekanntlich ja noch werden.


----------



## versus (23. November 2006)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was nicht ist, kann bekanntlich ja noch werden.



ja da ist doch mit dem zr 1.0 ein anfang gemacht und wenn du dich jetzt schon hier auf unseren seiten tummelst, dann kann es nicht mehr lange dauern bis das storck im bikemarkt steht


----------



## SplashingKrusty (25. November 2006)

Hi!

Wollt euch mal mein Zaskar nach ner kleineren Tour beim herrlichen Herbstlichen Wetter zeigen......So muss ein Zaskar aussehen   





Gruß, Philipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (25. November 2006)

Ihhhh dreckig! Ist der Sattel nicht ein wenig zu steil nach unten? Das tut doch dem Gehänge weh, oder bist du weiblich? Also ich könnte so nicht fahren. 

Sonst ist das Zaskar ganz nett. Die Farbe gefällt mir, bin aber mehr der FAN von Zaskar vor 1997.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (25. November 2006)

Nee, der Sattel ist schon ok so, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen(und ja ich bin männlich  ).......Ja, ich hätt auch gerne eins von vor 97 (in Ball-burnished   ) , aber bis jetzt konnt ich mich noch net dazu durchringen......

Greetz.


----------



## versus (25. November 2006)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> Nee, der Sattel ist schon ok so, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen(und ja ich bin männlich  ).......Ja, ich hätt auch gerne eins von vor 97 (in Ball-burnished   ) , aber bis jetzt konnt ich mich noch net dazu durchringen......
> 
> Greetz.



in 27 minuten gibts einen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190053180550&rd=1&rd=1

ich finde dein neues aber auch prima, vielleicht bis auf die neon-maguras zum gelben rahmendekor, aber darüber hatten wir glaube ich schon gesprochen


----------



## SplashingKrusty (25. November 2006)

Hatte schon überlegt die in dem Dekor-gelb zu lackieren, andererseits find ich das neon porno......Is n bisschen Retro an nem neuen Rahmen der noch die Retro-Geometrie hat......

P.S. Hab kein Geld, bin armer Student.....


----------



## versus (25. November 2006)

ging mir einst ähnlich - das race line gelb wollte einfach zu keinem rad so richtig passen. letzten endes habe ich dann doch irgendwann von den teilen getrennt und v-brakes montiert. seither schiele ich aber immer nach schwarzen oder silbernen hs33...


----------



## Ketterechts (25. November 2006)

Fahre ne neongelbe HS auf meinem 93 Zassi - türkiseloxal - finde die Farbe und das Zusammenspiel mit den Aufklebern und der Rahmenfarbe einfach klasse - und über die Performance braucht man ja nix sagen - genial . Und klassischer geht´s ja kaum noch - da könnt man sich ja gleich ein Klein Attidute in mattschwarz zulegen .
Und die neonrote Jonny T. auf meinem purple Rahmen find ich auch richtig geil , auch wenn ich mich es lange nicht getraut habe so aufzubauen .
Natürlich ist das alles nix wenn man ein bisschen auf Understatement macht - die geizt nicht mit ihren Reizen .
Deshalb - dranlassen und einfach pure Bremspower geniessen
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

türkis und raceline passt für mich. neon und purple - uuuaaah. kann den schauer der mir grade den rücken runterläuft gar net beschreiben....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. November 2006)

Hallo 

Ich hätte da auch noch was zu bieten, evtl. gefällt es dem einen oder anderen !?


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2006)

Raceline und violettes Eloxal - was issn daran fies ausser dem Augenkrebs, den es heute verursacht?
Die Raceline gab es halt damals primär in "raceline"-gelb.

@kint:
Betablocker einwerfen, hier kommt der Ultraschocker für dich:
Violett, neon und i.V.m. CANNONDALE





Wünsche noch einen unbeschwerten Sonntag!


----------



## puma347 (26. November 2006)

moin,gibts den mal keinen hier der n chucker 3.0 fährt???


----------



## versus (26. November 2006)

@kint / ketterechts: also die kombi klingt wirklich seeehr eigen! wie wärs mit fotobeleg ???
@cleiende: erzählt hast du das ja schon - gesehen habe ich in vollem umfang noch nie  
@john-doe: sehr lässig!
leider kann ich fahrtechnisch mit bmx-rädern nix anfangen, beneide aber jeden, der mit so was umgehen kann - und die optik finde ich


----------



## salzbrezel (26. November 2006)

@john-doe

Ist das nun ein Trail-Bike oder ein BMX? Oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied?
Und ist das Hinterrad ein 20" und das Vorderrad ein 24er?

Gruß...


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. November 2006)

Ein Paket aus dem sonnigen Süden Kaliforniens brachte folgenden Inhalt zum Vorschein... 









Zustand: Traumhaft!!


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2006)

@versus
Das oben ist ein GT Trials (20/20)
GT BMX z.B. in meiner Galerie


----------



## SplashingKrusty (26. November 2006)

@ Chat Chambers:

Das is ja mal ein Traumrahmen. Na dann viel Spaß beim aufbauen.Ich hoffe du stellst dann Bilder rein.

Greetz.....


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2006)

@ chat

Der Rahmen sieht wirklich noch super aus. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Aufbau und hoffe, das wir das Ergebnis bald hier begutachten können. Bin gespannt auf Dein Ergebnis, da mein Zaskar das gleiche Baujahr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. November 2006)

Hatten wir glaube ich schon , aber gerne nochmal

Das purple Zassi hat mittlerweile nen roten Flite , sonst wie auf dem Bild

Das türkisfarbene Zassi hat ne champagnerfarbene Judy XC und einen Flite erhalten - sonst so geblieben - ach ja , Kabelbinder sind auch nicht mehr dran

Fahren sich beide extrem gut - Vortrieb pur - und die Maguras verzögern excellent - Neon hin oder her

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (26. November 2006)

hey leute habe mich schon lange nicht gemeldet jaja ich weis der downhiller 

aber ich muss sagen ich werde mir auch GT anschaffen es konnte auch mich infizieren habe schon geguckt nach einem wollt aber von euch erstmal ein paar infos haben welche teile ihr mir empfelhen könnt die drann seinen sollten info ich will schon was mit federung


----------



## Kint (26. November 2006)

mal wieder was los hier - hm ?  

ich antworte mal rückwärts: 



			
				-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP;3218428 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute habe mich schon lange nicht gemeldet jaja ich weis der downhiller
> 
> aber ich muss sagen ich werde mir auch GT anschaffen es konnte auch mich infizieren habe schon geguckt nach einem wollt aber von euch erstmal ein paar infos haben welche teile ihr mir empfelhen könnt die drann seinen sollten info ich will schon was mit federung



wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast, kannst du ja mal in den ebay usa nach gt it1 suchen, da verkauft grade jemand it-1 vorführbikes zum Schnäppchenpreis. (verglichen mit dem neupreis) - und finazieren kann mans ja  mit verkauf von spezi.....  

und cleinde ich meinte doch kein neon GELB sondern das rot der tomac edition. deine zugmaschine hab ich schon im basar bewundert und mir hamm die finger gejuckt aber da wurde ja schon genug gespammt... gelb passt wunderbar....  aber ans turquoise passts noch besser.!
ich könnte mir maguras unlackiert gut vorstellen - hat die eigentlich jemand ? also nicht selbstgemacht ? 

chat - sehr schön, auch wenn nicht eloxal.... 

und zur salzbrezel  sei gesagt wie cleinde (20/20) richtig bemerkt hat ist das das trial modell von gt , das zweite mal das gt explizit ein trial bike gebaut hat und das erste mal dass es aus alu war, das erste ein ricochet kann zb im mal wieder was ganz rares bewundert werden. und das sind doch einige untershiede zum bmx, man beachte allein die rahmenform und die austattung. 

betablocker hätt ich gestern gebraucht... so hab ich erstmal nix zum zeigen...


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. November 2006)

@gt-heini, splashingkrusty:

Selbstverständlich!

Die Decals werde ich, obwohl sie Originale sind, gegen hellrote austauschen (wer mich davon abhalten will, der möge jetzt sprechen oder für immer schweigen)!

Die Parts werden komplett von meinem Arrowhead übernommen (abgesehen von Steuersatz und Sattelstütze)...aus Geldmangel.

Steuersatz: wahrscheinlich Syncros Hardcore xc (Chris King ist preislich  )
Sattelstütze: Shannon MTB light schwarz (es sei denn, jemand hat ne Syncros Stütze in 27,0mm...) 

Und: rote Michelin Hot S (->Decals)...

Soweit die Planung fürs Frühjahr 2007


----------



## SplashingKrusty (26. November 2006)

Ich würd die Decals nicht tauschen, sehen doch noch gut aus und sind nun mal original....


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

im originalen gewand lassen. kein zaskar braucht neue unpassende kleider....


----------



## aka (1. Dezember 2006)

Kein Kult, nicht Original, aber hey - mein erstes MTB und seit gestern fahre ich wieder damit:


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2006)

finds gar nicht so unkultig ! 
die farbe gefiel mir schon immer und tut es noch !


----------



## SplashingKrusty (1. Dezember 2006)

Sieh doch noch gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2006)

Nach einigen Modifikationen mal richtig getreten und schmutzig gemacht...





Ja, die Flaschenhalterung ist super positioniert


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2006)

Hej Moe!

Was ist denn das für ein Bonanzarad? Ist das das VW/Tri-Top Rad?

Gruß...


----------



## kletteraffe (1. Dezember 2006)

@Moe
bei der Platzierung für die Trinkflasche bekommt der Begriff "Mineraldrink" ganz neue Bedeutung hrhr


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hej Moe!
> Was ist denn das für ein Bonanzarad? Ist das das VW/Tri-Top Rad?



Ist nicht mein Keller, wo das Rad abtrocknen durfte... Kein Tritop-Bike, aber auch kein Old-School-Original. Irgendein Retro-Aufguss.



kletteraffe schrieb:


> @Moe
> bei der Platzierung für die Trinkflasche bekommt der Begriff "Mineraldrink" ganz neue Bedeutung hrhr



Ja, Sand reinigt ja auch den Magen, das ist Biker-Wellness!


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hej Moe!
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Bonanzarad? Ist das das VW/Tri-Top Rad?
> 
> Gruß...



 genau das war ich gerade dabei zu denken als ich moes foto gesehen habe...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Dezember 2006)

Es läuft wieder!!!!

Mein  Avalanche  mit neuem Laufradsatz und neuer Bereifung:





Und die Bremsenseite (nach der Tour heute):





Jetzt sind wir wieder komplett......

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2006)

ich finds immer noch geil - gerade mit dem goldkram - sehr lässig !!!
um es aus meiner sicht perfekt zu machen: thomson vorbau dran, hörnchen ab und schwarze oder ggf. goldene flaschenhalter (den ringle h2o gabs in gold) dran !
gib mal einen bericht zu den speed kings ab wenn du sie gefahren bist. habe ich auch ein auge drauf geworfen. was wiegt denn die supersonic-variante?


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Dezember 2006)

> > Zitat:
> > Zitat von salzbrezel Beitrag anzeigen
> > Hej Moe!
> >
> ...



Hast du auch so ein Rad? Bin nämlich mal in den Besitz dieses Geräts gekommen, habe ein Rennen in der Niedersachsenrundfahrt für Tritop mit diesem Ding bestritten. War i.Ü. sauanstregend 80km im Renntempo auf dem Hobel zu fahren.

@Manni
Das ist doch mal ein Anwärter für den Wettbewerb! Ich finds geil.

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (3. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hast du auch so ein Rad? Bin nämlich mal in den Besitz dieses Geräts gekommen, habe ein Rennen in der Niedersachsenrundfahrt für Tritop mit diesem Ding bestritten. War i.Ü. sauanstregend 80km im Renntempo auf dem Hobel zu fahren.



Das muss ja vol auf die Knochen gehen   Ich habe die Renn-Bonazas gesehen, als die hier in Hamburg bei MSP umgebaut wurden. War wohl gar nicht so einfach, die Rennfelgen in der Größe zu bekommen...
Wie kamst du denn zu der Ehre, mit so einem schrägen Renner fahren zu können?!



salzbrezel schrieb:


> @Manni: Das ist doch mal ein Anwärter für den Wettbewerb! Ich finds geil.



Yep, finde ich auch!


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

es verändert sich



jetzt neu mit dirt jam pro


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Dezember 2006)

> Das muss ja vol auf die Knochen gehen Ich habe die Renn-Bonazas gesehen, als die hier in Hamburg bei MSP umgebaut wurden. War wohl gar nicht so einfach, die Rennfelgen in der Größe zu bekommen...
> Wie kamst du denn zu der Ehre, mit so einem schrägen Renner fahren zu können?!



Ich bin Strudent in Braunschweig und hier auch in der Unisport-MTB-Gruppe aktiv. Tritop hatte beim Hochschulverband angefragt, ob Studenten Lust auf diese Promoaktion hätten. Als "Lohn" waren halt die Bonanzaräder zu vergeben. Unser Chef hat sich daraufhin gemeldet und wir haben tatsächlich die Zusage bekommen.
Wir sind dann in einer 5er Gruppe das Rennen in Göttingen mitgefahren. Das hatte 80km und etwa 1200 Höhenmeter. Für mich als 1,87m Menschen wars eine echre Qual, ich habe ganz furchtbar auf dem Teil gelitten. Es war einfach viel zu klein und der Sattel war die Hölle. Außerdem fährt man auch in einer Kolonne voll im Wind. Ich habe dann auch das Unmögliche geschafft und bin als allerletzter von über 1000 Startern angekommen, die letzten 10km waren der Besenwagen mit Polizeikolonne direkt hinter mir. Das Lustige war, das im Start alle auf die Profis gewartet haben, sie direkt im Anschluss kamen. Aber ich kam halt davor und wurde ganz gut ausgelacht:






Das Rad war wirklich ganz gut aufgebaut. Die Rennreifen hatten maximal ein Zoll Breite und waren 22 Zoll in der Höhe, also etwas größer als im Original. Außerdem hatte es eine 7 Gang Nabe und Trommelbremsen vorne und hinten, anstatt des Rücktritts. 
Ich hatte das Bonanzarad als Stadtrad eingeplant, aber das ist einfach zu schade. Außerdem könnte man es wohl kaum 5 Minuten unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo hinstellen, dann wäre es weg.

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (3. Dezember 2006)

Ganz fetten Respekt! Ich wäre da nach 20Km entnervt und mit höllischen Schmerzen vom Rad gestiegen!



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Bonanzarad als Stadtrad eingeplant, aber das ist einfach zu schade. Außerdem könnte man es wohl kaum 5 Minuten unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo hinstellen, dann wäre es weg.



Genau! An die Wand damit oder versilbern und das Geld in neue (GT-) Teile stecken


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2006)

@puma: lässig ! das gold sieht auch echt fein aus! ich dachte ja na ganze weile das teil wäre gelb.

@salbrezel: das ist ja wirklich eine respektable leistung! v.a. weil mich schon eine am umwerfer schleifende kette wahnsinnig machen kann.


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> @puma: lässig ! das gold sieht auch echt fein aus! ich dachte ja na ganze weile das teil wäre gelb.
> 
> @salbrezel: das ist ja wirklich eine respektable leistung! v.a. weil mich schon eine am umwerfer schleifende kette wahnsinnig machen kann.


 im sonnenschein wirkt die lakierung noch feiner,bisschen wie n effektlack


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

andere bremsen kommen ende der woche noch 
http://mediapaste.de/34947


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Dezember 2006)

> andere bremsen kommen ende der woche noch



Welche sollens denn sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Welche sollens denn sein?


hayes hfx 9 oder sou.die passen für mein zweckverhältniss


----------



## Thomas71 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch das frisch aufgebaute STS1000 DS meiner Freundin





Die Hintere Scheibe wird dann noch auf 160mm reduziert

Gruss Thomas


----------



## -lupo- (5. Dezember 2006)

@Thomas:

WOW!!! Hammer geil mit der RS vorne!
Könntest du ein Bild wo das Fahrrad von der Seite zu sehen ist online setzen?


----------



## Janikulus (5. Dezember 2006)

jau, super schöner Aufbau finde ich mal! bis auf die Pedale... naja, da kann noch was besseres her.

Wie sind den die crossride LR? Steif genug für so ein Rad?

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite posten?

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2006)

Prima Rad, sieht echt Klasse aus. 


Cu Danni


----------



## GT Driver (5. Dezember 2006)

sehr sehr schick der Herr. Ich hoffe die Dame freut sich über so einen Nobel Hobel! Hier im Board gebe es bestimmt einige die mit ihr tauschen würden...

Würde mich freuen wenn du auch ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen würdest. Danke.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. Dezember 2006)

Respekt!  

(Obwohl das STS eigentlich nicht mein Geschmack ist, gefällt es mir!)


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Dezember 2006)

fast so schön wie meins (mag leider das gebogene sattelrohr nicht so).aber jedes sts der welt gehört aufgebaut.
alu und carbon (thermoplast) in seiner schönsten form.


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> (Obwohl das STS eigentlich nicht mein Geschmack ist, gefällt es mir!)



EXAKT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas71 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt.
Ausstattungsmässig ist sicher noch etwas Potenzial vorhanden.
@Janikulus: 
Mit den Pedalen hast du natürlich Recht, leider konnte ich sie bisher nicht überreden auf Click-Pedalen umzusteigen.
Die Crossride sollten für ihre 62Kg und eher defensive Fahrweise reichen.

Schade ist einfach, dass das Rad (14.5") für mich zu klein ist.... 

Ich habe mein LTS1 dummerweise vor zwei Jahren verkauft  

Hier noch in Bild von der anderen Seite:





Gruss Thomas


----------



## Janikulus (6. Dezember 2006)

ah ja, auch sehr schön von der Seite!
Es gibt ja auch Pedale in schwarz, breit und stylisch ohne clicks.
Die crossride finde ich sehr schön, sind auch preislich sehr interessant, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Von Race Face gibt es übrigens Kettenblätter in schwarz, ich finde nur die würden noch sehr gut an das Bike passen.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## -lupo- (6. Dezember 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2006)

mit georg hat das nix zu tun....  thomas hat da ein sehr, sehr schönes rad aufgebaut....  schön mit detailliebe wie schwarzer tuningfeder, und cleaner zugführung....oder man schau sich mal den disc hinterbau an, da wird auch der eine oder andere sehr neidiisch werden.... achja. kinderfahrrad...


----------



## maixle (8. Dezember 2006)

Gudde,

nun habe ich mich mal endlich dazu durchgerungen, meine bescheidene Kiste unter den echten Boliden zu präsentieren  ...und bitte zerreisst es nicht völlig in der Luft  .

Es handelt sich hier um mein erstes und bis 2005 mein einziges MTB. Käuflich erworben wurde es von mir im Sommer 1990 nach drei Wochen Ferienjob. Es ist also erste Hand  ...und wurde von mir 16 Jahre pfleglich behandelt.

Das GT Karakoram ist seiner jetzigen Form habe ich vorerst in einen SSPler umgebaut. Einfach mal schauen, wie es mir gefällt.

Allerdings möchte ich die Gabel wieder gegen das Original austauschen und wieder ein Canti-Bremse zu installieren. Ist einfach doch echter. 

Dazu fehlt mir allerdings noch ein schöner Gewindesteuersatz und ein Zuggegenhalter. Wer also so etwas noch in seiner Teilekiste liegen hat und nicht braucht...hier könnt Ihr ein gutes Werk tun  .

Noch ein Wort zur Federgabel. Die Gabel ist eine 96er Judy SL mit Englund-Luftfederkit...und Performance ist gar nicht so schlecht  .

Achja, da kommen auch wieder geländefähige Schuhe drauf...keine Sorge  .

Jetzt bin ich auf Eure Kritiken gespannt  .


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2006)

hola,

zunächst mal willkommen und glückwunsch zu dem alten schätzchen!
bei der gewählten bereifung kannst du doch eigentlich die starrgabel wieder montieren, oder  !
und wenn du dann schon am schrauben bist, könntest du noch die hörnchen richtig rum dran- (oder ist das gar absicht?) und die blaue sattelklemme abschrauben. die beisst sich wirklich unschön mit der rahmenfarbe !

ansonsten keine klagen - bin zwar kein sspler, aber ich mag die aufgeräumte optik immer sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2006)

YES! Das ist ja mal wieder ein echtes Old-School-Bike, Glückwunsch! Versus´ Anmerkungen zu Hörnchen und Sattelklemme kann ich unterstreichen und den Rückbau auf Starrgabel finde ich richtig. Das unterstütze ich gerne mit einem billigen schwarzen Gewindesteuersatz und einen Gegenhalter für die Canti finde ich sicher auch noch. Hast eine PN


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2006)

ich hätte da noch einen originalen karakoram passenden vorbau der sich wirklich deutlich besser an dem rad ausmachen würde als das olle synchros teil....


----------



## Chat Chambers (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich: Wir brauchen einen neuen Steuersatz!

Sie: Stimmt, 19% MWSt sind wirklich unverschämt!

Ich: Habe heute schon was dagegen unternommen!

Sie: [ist sauer und redet nicht mehr mit mir!]  





Passt aber wie die Faust auf's Auge ( Vorschlag meiner Freundin)


----------



## Kint (12. Dezember 2006)

ich sachs doch immer wieder rot ist doch das schönste eloxal wo gibt.   und bobby im cdx ?


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2006)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Ich: Wir brauchen einen neuen Steuersatz!
> 
> Sie: Stimmt, 19% MWSt sind wirklich unverschämt!
> 
> ...





MMMH, kann ich gar nicht verstehen  

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus!!


----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2006)

super teil ! wie gehts weiter mit dem aufbau ?


----------



## kingmoe (12. Dezember 2006)

@chat: Sehr schick! Bin gepannt aufs fertige Bike.

btw: Braucht noch jemand einen roten King in 1 1/8 (ohne Kappe)?!


----------



## Pharell (12. Dezember 2006)

Sehr feine Farbkombo Chat...


----------



## Muckelchen (12. Dezember 2006)

btw: Braucht noch jemand einen roten King in 1 1/8 (ohne Kappe)?!

@kingmoe

Meiner einer sucht noch einen. Schickst mir eine PN?

Gruß Muck


----------



## kingmoe (12. Dezember 2006)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> Meiner einer sucht noch einen. Schickst mir eine PN?
> Gruß Muck



Du hast Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (12. Dezember 2006)

@ versus:

ne rote tune sattelstütze kommt noch dran. Evtl. auch rote Michelin hot s...wobei sich deren Rotton doch deutlich von den eloxalteilen unterscheidet...wird vielleicht zuviel des Guten sein.

Ansonsten wird alles von meinem Arrowhead übernommen, sind alles sehr hochwertige Teile (LRS, Bremsen etc.), zunächst auch die Marzocchi MX Comp Air...dachte aber schon an eine Rock Shox Recon 80mm.


----------



## Chat Chambers (12. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> und bobby im cdx ?



ist Funky DL, Classic was the Day...bei genauerer Betrachtung passt das sogar zum Bild..


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2006)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> ne rote tune sattelstütze kommt noch dran.


    



Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Evtl. auch rote Michelin hot s...wobei sich deren Rotton doch deutlich von den eloxalteilen unterscheidet...


 bloss nicht! hatte auch schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, bis sich ein kumpel die roten hot s zugelegt hat und ich das vergleichen konnte - PASST ÜÜÜBERHAUPT NICHT - wie wärs mit grünen wildgrippern? passt super zu rotem elox  









bin gespannt !


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Dezember 2006)

MMMhjaaa, passt schon! Wenn grüne Wildgrippers gehen.. habe noch ein unbenutztes Set Nokian Boazobeana / Core in ICEBLUE!

Mal sehen...die NBX 2.3's vom Arrowhead sind fast neu und nehmen mir diese Entscheidung ersteinmal ab


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2006)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> habe noch ein unbenutztes Set Nokian Boazobeana / Core in ICEBLUE!


ja die sind doch lässig - "oder eben schwarz..." (o-ton meiner liebsten)


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2006)

Mutter, der Mann mit der Post ist da!

Habe heute nach bereits 15 Tagen meinen Rahmen von B/S zurück bekommen! Und er sieht Zucker aus! Vielleicht halten einige von euch nen '95 Backwoods-Rahmen nicht für restaurierungswert, aber er hat mich über 40000km über Stock und Stein begleitet - ohne jegliche Blessuren (vom Lack abgesehen) - und damit hat er sichs verdient! Das Rad ist zwar noch lang nicht fertig, aber ich finds jetzt schon allerliebst. Und bin stolz wie Atze. Ich hoffe ich kann bald Bilder vom weiteren Aufbau präsentieren. (wenn ich irgendwo Geld finde..)


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2006)

@tofu: nur damit ich es richtig verstehe - vorher rot und jetzt weiss  ???


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Dezember 2006)

@ versus: ja, erst rot, jetzt weiß. ist wahrscheinlich ne fiese geschmackssache.... (vielleicht hab ich ja auch n schlechten geschmack...   ) bin irgendwie auf weiß pappen geblieben (ist wahrscheinlich das grossman schuld dran). war aber wirklich ne schwere entscheidung zwischen weiß und metalrot. aber ich denke mit den dekors wirkts ganz gut... zumal die ja auch nicht 100% original sind...
grüße!


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2006)

klar ist es geschmackssache und wer sich so um ein altes GT kümmert, der kann mit dem geschmack nicht sehr daneben liegen ;-)

nur bin ich eben ein ausgesprochener freund von rot (v.a. bei gts).
gutes gelingen und zeig auf jeden fall bilder vom aufbau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. Dezember 2006)

mein fahrradhändler hat mir vorhin noch nen neuen syncros steuersatz und eine marzocchi marathon race (die "test"-version in rot!!!!) vorbeigebracht! eigentlich kann das bike nur noch ein augenschmaus werden...
das rot war schon erstklassig, von daher kann ich deine vorliebe gut nachvollziehen. aber es sollte halt nicht original, sondern MEIN geliebtes bike werden - ein stück von mir. (ist schon nicht grundlos warum meine frau darauf eifersüchtig ist...)


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2006)

oh mannnn ich find tofu und weiss auch fad.... natürlich nur im vergleich zum electric ladyland red... aber jedes gt ist erhaltenswert, und seis der scooter....


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> oh mannnn ich find tofu und weiss auch fad....



 ich musste dabei auch gleich an den vergleich rumpsteak vs. tofu-burger denken  



Kint schrieb:


> natürlich nur im vergleich zum electric ladyland red...



hört da ggf. jemand butthole surfers ???


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> hört da ggf. jemand butthole surfers ???



schön blutig versus milchweiss.... naja.

und ich surfe auf keinem butthole um das vielleicht auch noch klar zu stellen,  imo kommt das daher:

Amazon.de: Electric Ladyland: Musik: Jimi Hendrix

the one and only...

das ist aber der larry nicht die lady. obwohl der larry vielleicht die qualifikation für den aerosmith song erfüllt.... weisst scho dude looks like a lady....vv


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2006)

ach sooo...

ich meint das hier aus den nicht ganz so alten tagen (1996 - gutes jahr ! ! !) - off topic beendet:


----------



## puma347 (16. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (16. Dezember 2006)

Hab meinen Chucker endlich fertich gebastelt  

















Beste grüsse Rafael


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Dezember 2006)

Aber Rafa, nicht nur aufbauen und hinstellen sondern auch Fahren!


----------



## puma347 (16. Dezember 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hab meinen Chucker endlich fertich gebastelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. Dezember 2006)

Die Geschichte vom hässlichen Entlein....

*aus dem "Der vergewaltigte GT Bikes - Thread"






*zum schönen Schwan







Ich liebe dieses Farbenspiel






Ampel


----------



## kingmoe (17. Dezember 2006)

Schöner Singlespeeder! Die Kettenspannung läuft über magic gear?! Wenn sie sich gelängt hat, kannst du es ja mit ´nem halben Kettenglied versuchen  

Die Lackierungen von GT waren damals einfach ein traum!


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schöner Singlespeeder! Die Kettenspannung läuft über magic gear?! Wenn sie sich gelängt hat, kannst du es ja mit ´nem halben Kettenglied versuchen


 
Danke für die Blumen! Das mit der Kettenspannung funzte einfach so. Ich habe hier schon einen Surly Kettenspanner liegen, aber den brauche ich ja erstmal nicht.

Ampel


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Dezember 2006)

Das ist mein neues Schätzchen. Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.

Die Teile sind nicht die teuersten und edelsten (immerhin eine GT Cromo-Gabel, ControlTech Stütze, Kore Vorbau und GT Lenker), aber ich wollte einfach mal ausprobieren, wie sich ein Singlespeeder fährt und ob das Zaskar dazu taugt. Ich muss nach der ersten Probefahrt sagen: Herrlich!

Die Kettenspannung scheint auch ohne Kettenspanner ausreichend zu sein. Zumindest ist auf einem sehr üblen, mehrere hundert Meter langen, Kopfsteinpflasterstück bei 3,0 Bar Reifendruck, die Kette nicht gesprungen.

Ach ja, wer jetzt mosern will, die Tektro Bremsen seien der letzte Mist, dem sei gesagt, dass sie weder quietschen noch rubbeln und einen knallharten Druckpunkt haben. Da hatte ich mit diversen Shimano Bremsen schon andere Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## Janikulus (19. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön so in weiss! ich finde das ist ein gelungenes bike.

Wie viel wiegt denn das Ganze?? Unter 9kg? Überlege auch ein zassi als Singlespeeder zu bauen.

Paul


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2006)

das sieht ja mal richtig *S A U L Ä  S S I G* aus !!! glückwunsch !
allein der fluid-sattel ist mir einen hauch zu modern, aber das ist kleinkram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Dezember 2006)

Das Gewicht liegt im zweistelligen Kilo-Bereich, aber es ist einiges an Potential bei den Laufrädern und der Kurbel vorhanden.

Den Fluid habe ich gewählt, da er erschwinglich war, etwas Komfort bietet und natrülich weiss ist. Versuche jedoch über die Reifen noch etwas "Federweg" rauszuholen, nur den richtigen Luftdruck muss ich noch erforschen.


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2006)

dass die tektros so gut bremsen liegt imo dran dass sie avid nachbauten sind....( zumindest die die ich bisher in de rhand hatte und die funktionierten - denn es gibt auch sch... tektros...) schönes bike ! wie versus sagte sehr lässig...

achja würde mir letztgenannter bitte mal ne mail schreiben ? [email protected] wäre sehr schön....


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> achja würde mir letztgenannter bitte mal ne mail schreiben ? [email protected] wäre sehr schön....



der letztgenannte hat prompt reagiert


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2006)

sher schön und da hier noch nich genug gespammt wird sach ich jertzt noch dass du gleich ne email haben wirst....


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Dezember 2006)

@ FloidAcroid: wirklich schön weiß...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Dezember 2006)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ FloidAcroid: wirklich schön weiß...



Dito   (Einzig der Sattel...)


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

Ein 91'er Oldtimer... ein wahrer Schatz


----------



## puma347 (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ein 91'er Oldtimer... ein wahrer Schatz


die skier oder wie dat heisst och


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2006)

2003er I-Drive Pro
bald geputzt mit 07er Sram Triggern




klicken für größer und bewerten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

in sachen räder gibts zwar gerade nicht viel zu vermelden, aber in sachen teile habe *ich mich *mal wieder reich beschenkt:

was gibt es tolleres als nach der arbeit nach hause zu kommen und dann steht da eine riesen kisten mit fahrradkram drin ???
eigentlich sollte das ein marin pine frs werden, aber der verkäufer hat beim verpacken gemerkt, dass der rahmen am tretlager durchgerostet war  
glücklicherweise hat er mir diese ganzen teile für eine als symbolisch zu bezeichnende summe zugeschickt    




eeendlich 99er crossmax  ! ! ! kommen ans zaskar, oder ans xcr 




syncros lenker, -sattelstütze und -vorbau + magura hs 33 10th anniversary mit rot eloxierten hebeln (!!!) und carbon booster + onza hörnchen silber poliert + crossmax schnellspanner:




und dann noch ausm forum fürs avalanche die lang gesuchte sid - mit poploc und auch noch in silber:




und weil ich grad so im schwung war, hab ich noch eine race face rennradkurbel geschossen  





wie genau der ganze krempel auf die räder verteilt wird ist noch nicht klar. 
klar ist nur, dass das neue jahr mit einigen stunden in der werkstatt begonnen wird und man das ein oder andere teil beim wettbewerb wiedersehen wird


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 2003er I-Drive Pro
> bald geputzt mit 07er Sram Triggern
> 
> 
> ...



schönes zeitgemäßes idrive ! kannst du das mit 125mm fahren ???
hat sich an der geo gegenüber 01 so viel verändert ?

@puma: scheint artgemäß gehalten worden zu sein  
nur der sattel drückt ein wenig auf laune


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2006)

jo, das fährt sich ehrlich gesagt nur mit 125mm richtig gut. ne 80mm Gabel fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Hinterbau einfach nur immer überfordert an. Kann mit dem Hinterbau nicht mithalten.  Mit 125mm fährt er sich einfach besser. Schön ausgewogen.

Vorher am alten XCR bin ich auch mehr Federweg gefahren als eigentlich geplant, nen I-Drive mit kurzer Gabel funzt IMHO einfach nicht.


----------



## GT-Man (27. Dezember 2006)

Aktuelle Winterprojekte:
STS XCR 1000 und i-2K


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Aktuelle Winterprojekte:
> STS XCR 1000 und i-2K



wie darf man "projekte" verstehen? kommen die laufräder beim i2k bis zum frühling ab  ?
zwei tolle bikes, um die ich dich echt beneide  !


----------



## GT-Man (27. Dezember 2006)

"kommen die laufräder beim i2k bis zum frühling ab  ?"

Genau, ich habe noch ein paar Syncros Felgen und einen Satz GT Hadley Naben rumliegen. Allerdings passen die silbernen Naben nicht so recht zum i-2K. Vielleicht kommen die ans STS XCR 1000 und die da verbaute SRAM 9.0/Syncros-Kombination (siehe Foto unten) ans i-2K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> SRAM 9.0/Syncros-Kombination (siehe Foto unten) ans i-2K.


----------



## GTdanni (27. Dezember 2006)

@ versus  So eine Teilekiste könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen. 

Bei den Crossmax 1 musst du allerdings einiges beachten. 

1. Höre dir genau den Freilauf an, klingt der unrund könnte so ne kleine Feder hängen oder schon gebrochen sein. Ist ne typische Fehlerquelle. (Federn gibts aber bei mavic noch)
2. Schau dir die HR Felge und speziel die Speichenspannung genau an, stimmt die nicht ist da schnell mal nen Nippel aus der Felge gezogen. (Ich hab schon eine ersetzen müssen, war nicht billig)
3. Die Achse besteht aus 2 Teilen dieses (ich glaube Fein-)Gewinde geht auch schnell mal kaputt (meins ist mit Loctite behandelt nachdem es weg war) 

Ansonsten sind die Räder wirklich Klasse und halten so einiges aus.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder nicht weißt was du mit den Syncros teilen machen sollst melde dich.   



Cu Danni


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

hi danni,

danke für die tipps ! bin die teile noch nicht richtig gefahren und werde sie im neuen jahr mal genau daraufhin unter die lupe nehmen.

die syncros teile - hmmm... lass mich mal nachdenken - ach irgendwo werde ich die schon dran flicken  ;-)


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (28. Dezember 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Schätzchen. Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Dezember 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Schätzchen...



Okay. 

Also erstens... weiß ist keine Farbe. 

Zweitens: Singlespeed ist entgegen der Grundidee des Mountainbikens.

Drittens: DIE KARRE SIEHT SAUGEIL AUS!!! 

Gelungene Arbeit, ehrlich. Wir warten schon auf das nächste Projekt!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (29. Dezember 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> ... Gelungene Arbeit, ehrlich. Wir warten schon auf das nächste Projekt!




97er Zaskar LE Sneak Preview 1.0  







Inzwischen sind immerhin Kurbeln und Bremsen (alte XT) dran, doch leider fehlt mir die Zeit. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist natürlich nur montagebedingt.
Im Januar folgt dann der Rest, der Selle Rolls (nur aus kosmetischen Gründen angebracht) kommt ab, Flite ran und einen Umwerfer brauche ich auch noch.

Nächstes Jahr arbeite ich weniger und schraube & bike mehr...
(Ja Schatz, am Haushalt beteilige ich mich auch wieder mehr;-)

In Punkto Decals überlege ich noch, ob es ohne nicht besser ausschaut...


----------



## Bonsaidesign (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi, also ich bin auch wieder ein stolzer besitzer des Zaskar LE in Eloxiertem glänzendem Blau! Ein ganz seltenes Exemplar!
Neon Gelber Schriftzug oben etc.

Jetzt versuche ich das Baby wieder aufzubauen!
War mein erstes Rad und wurde geklaut,
dann nach 1,5 Jahren gab mir die Exfreundin des Klauers die
Adresse um es mir wieder zu holen!
Leider mit Macken und schlechtem Zustand... 
Dann hatte mein Bruder auf den Rahmen aufgepasst und es 2 jahre gefahren!

Nun zu Weinachten ist er wieder Mein Schatz!!!

Jetzt werde ich es wieder aufbauen und freue mich wie Sau darauf!

Suche jetzt nur noch Magura HS 33 in Raceline Neongelb...
Die gibts leider nicht mehr zu finden! 

Ich poste bald mal ein Bild hier!!!

Wenn jemand einen Link zu Raceline Maguras hat, wo ich die Neu oder in gutem zustand her bekomme bitte helfen!! Danke!!!

Gruß


----------



## GT-Man (29. Dezember 2006)

@versus: Das i-2k in der Endfassung. Muss nur noch ein paar schwarze Pedale finden.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Dezember 2006)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Suche jetzt nur noch Magura HS 33 in Raceline Neongelb...
> Die gibts leider nicht mehr zu finden!



Frag nach den Maguras auch mal im Classic-Basar  de Classic-Forums:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151


----------



## insanerider (29. Dezember 2006)

...fertig...(gibt einen separaten Thread zu) und weil heute in Bad Soden 10 Grad sind (´ne ernsthaft) und die Gattin arbeiten darf, werd ich es jetzt mal ausfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (29. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Frag nach den Maguras auch mal im Classic-Basar  de Classic-Forums:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151



Cool, danke! Hab gleich mal einen Thread aufgemacht!

Hier übrigens mein Baby, oder der Anfang davon! 
Geburtstag ist in 30Minuten, mal sehen ob dann schon was dran kommt!


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> @versus: Das i-2k in der Endfassung. Muss nur noch ein paar schwarze Pedale finden.


super ! allein die truvativ kurbeln mag ich persönlich nicht so gern, aber das ist eine nicht begründbare geschmackssache - deshalb VOLLE PUNKTE


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mein Baby, oder der Anfang davon!
> Geburtstag ist in 30Minuten, mal sehen ob dann schon was dran kommt!


dann erst mal glückwunsch zum geburtstag UND zu diesem schätzchen !
tolle farbe - ich bin sehr gespannt auf den aufbau !


----------



## Bonsaidesign (1. Januar 2007)

Habe jetzt meine ersten Teile dran!  

Schaltwerk und Trigger sind neue X-9 2006 von Sram!
Truvativ Stylo Team 3.3 und Tretlager Model 2007, ebenfalls neu!
XTR Umwerfer lag bei mir noch im Keller und war früher so schon dran! (geiles Teil)

Erstes Bild:





Steuersatz ist ein schöner Chris King, ebenfalls noch im Bestand gewesen!

Die Laufräder und die Gabel waren auch noch im Keller und werden bald ersetzt!
Obwohl die Gabel mit 1300gramm Geil währe für Leichtbau...
Aber die ist schon um die 10Jahre alt und die Tauchrohre fertig...

Lenker und Sattelstütze kommen von Easton dran, da muss ich irgendwo
noch was im Keller haben!!

Sattel wird wahrscheinlich der Selle SLR XC GelFlo!

Ach und Bremse eine Neon Magura!   

Hier das Stand 1.01.2007 Bild:


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. Januar 2007)

Hier mein Zwischenergebnis...

...die rote Tune Starkes Stück passt meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht!!  

Optisch enttäuschend, aber leicht! Trotzdem ein Fehlkauf!!

Werde sie auf jeden Fall verkaufen!! (420mm, 27,0mm)


----------



## Bonsaidesign (4. Januar 2007)

Mhh, ja die Farbe ist nicht die selbe wie der Schriftzug!
Das Bike macht aber nen schicken eindruck! Vielleicht Stütze schwarz und nen roten Selle SLR GelFlow!!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. Januar 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> ...die rote Tune Starkes Stück passt meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht!!
> 
> Optisch enttäuschend, aber leicht! Trotzdem ein Fehlkauf!!
> 
> Werde sie auf jeden Fall verkaufen!! (420mm, 27,0mm)



Ich hätte da noch ne schwarze Race Face XO (420mm, 27,0mm) aus meinem LTS DH rumliegen... Foto siehe mein Profil, Bei Interesse -> PM!


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Januar 2007)

Was wird denn jetzt aus dem schicken Arrowhead? Sind ja alle Teile am Zassi.
Kult hin oder her, aber durch die tolle Farbe fand ich persönlich den Arrowhead-Rahmen schöner... *wegduck*

Gruß...


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Habe jetzt meine ersten Teile dran!
> 
> Schaltwerk und Trigger sind neue X-9 2006 von Sram!
> Truvativ Stylo Team 3.3 und Tretlager Model 2007, ebenfalls neu!
> ...



ziemlich wilder mix aus alt und neu, wobei ich das grundsätzlich nicht schlimm finde, ABER wie kommts zu der aktuellen flut der verbauten truvativ kurbeln ???
sind die besonders günstig, besonders leicht, oder liegts am style (der mir leider nicht besonders gefällt) ???
ich fände an dem rahmen eine race face (siehe chat chambers) oder eben einfach eine xt kurbel klar besser. vor allem mit king, xtr 900 umwerfer und race line hast du eine richtung eingeschlagen, zu der die kurbel gar nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Hier mein Zwischenergebnis...
> 
> ...die rote Tune Starkes Stück passt meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht!!
> 
> ...


zum schriftzug scheint sie doch einigermassen zu passen, sieht aber für eine tune stütze auch sehr blass aus  !
hatte die für mein avalanche auch schon öfter im auge und fand das immer ein schönes sattes rot. war die gebraucht und ist ggf schon etwas ausgeblichen, oder hast du die neu gekauft???
stell doch vielleicht mal ein grösseres foto der stütze, auf dem man den farbton besser erkennt rein.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (4. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ziemlich wilder mix aus alt und neu, wobei ich das grundsätzlich nicht schlimm finde, ABER wie kommts zu der aktuellen flut der verbauten truvativ kurbeln ???
> sind die besonders günstig, besonders leicht, oder liegts am style (der mir leider nicht besonders gefällt) ???
> ich fände an dem rahmen eine race face (siehe chat chambers) oder eben einfach eine xt kurbel klar besser. vor allem mit king, xtr 900 umwerfer und race line hast du eine richtung eingeschlagen, zu der die kurbel gar nicht passt.



Soll ich Dir was sagen, ich hätte auch eine RaceFace genommen,
nur hat mir mein Bruder die Kurbel zum Geburtstag geschenkt... 

Ich überlege aber immer noch ob ich sie tausche...
Aber kann ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren...  
Ist halt ne schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

also für ein geschenk ist sie schon sehr gut, aber...

wirklich schwierig ! ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil - will keinesfalls auslöser für einen bruderzwist sein ;-)


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. Januar 2007)

@Versus:
Gut, Foto ist ein wenig verwackelt, aber wie blass die Tune ist, wird im direkten Vergleich zum King Steuersatz deutlich...bei Tageslicht ist der Unterschied noch größer! Die Stütze ist neu!





@LTS-Spinner:

Vielen Dank für das Angebot , die XO-Stütze finde ich optisch aber nicht soo ansprechend...


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

@chat: hammer - hätte ich bei tune echt nicht gedacht ! ! ! 
schade - kannst du die stütze nicht wieder zurückgeben wenn sie neu ist ?
ich kann dir allerdings aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass es eine sehr mühsames geschäft ist ein bike mit auf eineander abgestiommten rot eloxierten teilen aufzubauen. ich habe bestimmt 4 rote (bzw. dunkelrosane, oder rotbraune, oder rötlich lilane, oder...  ) lenker, schnellspanner, etc. zuhause liegen, die leider dann doch nicht zum vorbau, bzw. flaschenhalter gepasst haben.
fotos sind bei auktionen wegen der automatischen farbkorrekturen leider auch selten richtig hilfreich.
gerade bei sattelstützen habe ich bisher noch keine richtig gute gefunden, die auch zu dem ringle-rot, das ich für mich mal so als standard gesetzt habe, passt. also weiter suchen und immer erst freuen, wenn das teil dran ist und der farbton passt


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Januar 2007)

chat, tu dir selbst nen gefallen und vermurks dir den rahmen nicht mit ner 27,0 stütze(da gehört 27,2 rein)... ansonsten beschwer dich später nicht wenn er irgendwo obenrum einreisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (4. Januar 2007)

Mein 96er Zaskar braucht aber auch ne 27er Stütze. 

Alle 27,2mm die ich versucht habe passten nicht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. Januar 2007)

Ich habe noch ne schwarze 27,2 vom Arrowhead...aber die passt definitiv NICHT rein! 0,5 cm vielleicht unter massivem Druck, dann ist Schluss! Da müsste ich schon mit dem Hammer 'ran! 
Dies zeigt auch, dass das obere Ende des Sattelrohrs nicht gequetscht wurde, da die "Einfräsung/Lücke" das Übermaß aufnimmt...weitere Experimente werde ich nicht durchführen...glaub' mir, der Rahem hat das 27,0er Maß


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

bei meinem 96er flutscht die 27,2er ganz problemlos rein...


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Januar 2007)

dann macht wenn ihr meint, ich habe syncros hardcore, 2 x syncros titanium, ringle moby und ne answer rocker in meinen 96/97er zaskar`s ohne probleme verbaut in 27,2mm - bei danny kann`s an der sonderpulverung liegen das nicht ordentlich ausgerieben wurde(weiss ja eh keiner wo die dinger damals herkamen)... und 6061 kann gar nicht gut auf verspannung.


----------



## GTdanni (4. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ja auch schon überlegt das Sitzrohr so zu bearbeiten das man ne 27,2er reinbauen kann. Die Auswahl an 27.0 ist ja nicht so groß. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie ich das in Eigenleistung realisieren soll und beim Händler hab ich kein Vertrauen. 

Habt ihr Tipps?  

Cu Danni


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Januar 2007)

wenn der lack im sitzrohr halbwegs gleichmäßig verteilt aussieht wird es wohl nicht so schlimm sein, ansonsten würde ich da nur mit einer richtigen reibahle/fräse für sitzrohre dran gehen(lassen). was gibt`s denn in 27,0 nicht was du verbauen willst?


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

@danni: hat dein radladen denn keine richtigen reibahlen, oder mangelt es dort handwerklichem talent ???
@henner: wenn man in der bucht nachschaut sind die 27,0er wirklich verhältnismässig dünn gesäht.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (5. Januar 2007)

@versus, ein Bruderstreit sicher nicht!

Ich warte erst mal die Gabel und die Laufräder ab! 
Übrigens habe ich mir in der bekannten Aktionsbörse soeben 3 sätze original GT Griffe ersteigert!
Blau/Rot/Schwarz, mal schauen welche besser passen! 

Hoffe die Bremsen kommen bald!


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bei meinem 96er flutscht die 27,2er ganz problemlos rein...



Bei meinen Zaskar ist auch die 27,2 Stütze verbaut. Ist ein 98 Modell, welches 10/97 geschweißt wurde. Wäre schon komisch wenn GT zwischen zeitlich mal den Durchmesser für ein Jahr verändert hätte.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2007)

Mensch Jungs, das Thema hatten wir doch schon oft: Es gibt natürlich 27,0mm-Zassis! Ich habe vier Rahmen und in alle gehört eine 27,0mm-Stütze!
Es gibt auch 27,2mm, aber 27,0mm ist definitiv richtig, wenn eine größere nicht rein will. Da ist nichts vergniedelt oder gequetscht!
Und 27,0mm gibt es schon - allerdings nicht so oft auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt (E...).


Edit: Chat, du hast eine PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schniechen (5. Januar 2007)

moin





Kellerfund!

Hab keine Ahnung welches Baujahr usw..
hab eine Woche gebraucht um das Innenlager raus zubekommen.War Bombenfest gewesen.
Nun überlege ich,ob ichs aufbauen oder erst neu lacken soll.Der Lack ist kaputt aber Sowas bekommt man nicht wieder.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 122387
> 
> ...



ich finde du solltest dir überlegen es neu zu lackieren,sieht doch subba aus (zumindest auf dem foto).


----------



## Schniechen (5. Januar 2007)

ja aber da sind schon viele böse Hacker drinn...Wenn ich Es nicht geschenkt bekommen hätte,würde ich heulen


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Januar 2007)

> Mensch Jungs, das Thema hatten wir doch schon oft: Es gibt natürlich 27,0mm-Zassis! Ich habe vier Rahmen und in alle gehört eine 27,0mm-Stütze!
> Es gibt auch 27,2mm, aber 27,0mm ist definitiv richtig




....und 26,8mm wie bei meinen beiden '96er Zaskars gibt es auch noch !


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> ja aber da sind schon viele böse Hacker drinn...Wenn ich Es nicht geschenkt bekommen hätte,würde ich heulen



was haben manche nur für keller ???
nicht lackieren - vielleicht die hacker mit (klar-)lack ausbessern, damit nichts rostet und dann aufbauen und zwar OHNE DIE PLASTIKBREMSHEBEL


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> ja aber da sind schon viele böse Hacker drinn...Wenn ich Es nicht geschenkt bekommen hätte,würde ich heulen



Ich würde auch versuchen den Lack zu retten. 

Gebe da Versus Recht


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich finde du solltest dir überlegen es neu zu lackieren,sieht doch subba aus (zumindest auf dem foto).



lass es so,sagen auch versus und gt-heini



Ich hoffe wir haben dich überzeugt


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Mensch Jungs, das Thema hatten wir doch schon oft: Es gibt natürlich 27,0mm-Zassis! Ich habe vier Rahmen und in alle gehört eine 27,0mm-Stütze!


die sind dann aber alle vor modelljahr 96, ab da wurde nämlich auf 27,2 erweitert...


----------



## Janikulus (5. Januar 2007)

also meine zwei Zaskars haben 27,0 und die sind von 1996 (Seriennummer und Dekals). Nur zur Info.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schniechen (5. Januar 2007)

ok,dann laß ich den Rahmen so!Finde die Lackierung ja gut!
könnt ihr mir Was über das Baujahr sagen?denke 90er ist klar
Die Schalthebel sind exage aber da mache ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken...
lade gleich noch paar Fotos hoch.

ps:die Bremshebel sind nicht aus Plaste


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> ps:die Bremshebel sind nicht aus Plaste



ups - sahen auf den ersten blick aus wie diese unschönen sram-dinger mit null druckpunkt. was sind denn das für teile ?
habe eben beim genaueren hinsehen den faux pas bemerkt


----------



## Schniechen (5. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ups - sahen auf den ersten blick aus wie diese unschönen sram-dinger mit null druckpunkt. was sind denn das für teile ?
> habe eben beim genaueren hinsehen den faux pas bemerkt



ich hab ein Foto vom Lenker  gemacht.Sind die Bremshebel dann auch von der exage???Kenne mich nur beim Rennrad aus


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2007)

postest du das bild auch ;-) ?


----------



## Schniechen (5. Januar 2007)

Fotoalbum  aber für Faule


----------



## Bonsaidesign (5. Januar 2007)

Hey, die Lackierung sieht geil aus, von mir auch: So lassen!!
Mein blau elox ist auch nicht mehr das beste,
aber ich lass ihn so, denn es ist ein richtig geiler Rahmen! 

Hab jetzt auch beim Händler meine weiteren Teile gesichtet und hoffe
das es schnell fertig wird! Endlich wieder biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen !






Meine Alt- Alu- Sammlung hat sich vergrößert! 

Irgendwann im Frühjahr suchte dieses Pantera ein neues Zuhause:






Also, warum nicht bei mir ?  Pantera Decals hatte ich ja seinerzeit für einen gewissen fisch123 angefertigt. 

Das Pantera ist beim großen E dann schließlich für knapp 100  in meinen Besitz übergegangen und bei der Abholung wurde meine Vorfreude auch nicht enttäuscht: keine Beulen, keine groben Chainsuckspuren, nur der Lack war halt nicht mehr so gut und die Federgabel war auch hinüber (Risse in beiden Tauchrohren). 
















Dann verschwand es erstmal in der Garage. Ab und zu bin ich zwar mal damit gefahren, aber die Optik hat mich dann doch etwas gestört. - Weitere Monate vergehen.






Dann zerlegte ich es und beizte den Rahmen ab. Brauchbare Teile (u.a. LRS, STI, SW, UW, etc.) wurden aufgearbeitet und anderweitig verwendet. Nun lag der Rahmen noch weitere Monate herum.

Nach Weihnachten gings endlich zum Pulverbeschichter. Und jetzt kommt eine, wahrscheinlich umstrittene Entscheidung: Rubnirot sollte er werden!











Einen Tag später hielt ich einen perfekt beschichteten, rubinroten GT Panrtera Rahmen in den Händen und dachte, zum Glück nicht Silber.
Abends gings dann ab in den Keller: Alle NOS DX Teile zusammensuchen und losschrauben.






Bei der Gabelfrage bin ich mal wieder auf die gute, alte P-Bone gestoßen. Mein Zaskar hatte ich ja seinerzeit auch damit aufgebaut und bin bis heute begeistert, auch wenn mir nach einer Tour oft feinmotorische Dinge nicht mehr gut gelingen.

Für die nächsten Monate sieht meine ToDo List wie folgt aus:

-	Gabel kürzen und Gewinde schneiden (lassen)
-	Syncros Schaftvorbau mit Noodle montiern
-	Ordentlichen Sattel (flite?) besorgen
-	U-Brake montieren (XT oder DX, mal sehen)
-	Kettenblätter montieren
-	Schalt- und Bremszüge verlegen





















Gebt mir sechs Monaten und der Bock ist fertig !

An dem Wettbewrerb werd ich also nicht teilnehmen können, obwohl ich sicherlich das schönste GT Pantera habe .

Mein Zassi läuft übrigens ohne Probleme, seit dem Aufbau ca. 800 km. Nur Kratzer bekommt es halt...






Nach dem Winter wird's aber erstmal generalüberholt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## GTdanni (5. Januar 2007)

Sieht Klasse aus das Rot. 
Auch die Teile bisher gefallen mir sehr gut. 

Halt uns auf dem laufenden. 

Cu Danni


----------



## bofh (5. Januar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Für die nächsten Monate sieht meine ToDo List wie folgt aus:
> 
> -	Gabel kürzen und Gewinde schneiden (lassen)
> -	Syncros Schaftvorbau mit Noodle montiern
> ...


- gescheites Bier besorgen.  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​PS: Sehr schönes Rad...


----------



## Chat Chambers (6. Januar 2007)

Sehr erdige Farbe, aber schön! Überhaupt ein schönes Bike!

Das Panteras eine gerade Abschlusskappe hatten, war mir bewusst. 
Der 6061er Aufkleber...bisher glaubte ich, Panteras bestünden allesamt aus 7005er...


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Januar 2007)

@ tomasius

Sehr schickes Teil das Pantera - hatte die gleiche Ausgangsbasis , als ich meins restauriert habe - gleiche Farbe und Decals - 
Habe mich dann für Glitzerrot entschieden und dank deiner Decals ( silberne ) erfuhr mein Pantera auch einen Upgrade von 7000er zum 6000er Alu . 

@ schniechen

Wenn der Lack noch einigermasen zu retten ist , BITTE so lassen - so eine Lackierung ist ja so geil und dann auch noch mit passender Gabel und Vorbau - mein Neid sei dir gewiss

Ach ja hier noch ein Bildchen von meinem Pantera


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> Fotoalbum  aber für FauleAnhang anzeigen 122407



Schaut aus, als ob es sich um die letze Ausführung der Exage handelt. Danach kam die STX-Gruppe als Ersatz. Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe muss das so 95 oder 96 gewesen sein.


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2007)

Schniechen schrieb:


> Fotoalbum  aber für FauleAnhang anzeigen 122407



weiss nicht aus welcher gruppe die hebel sind, aber mein rat bleibt der gleiche: abmontieren !

@tomasius: schöne story und hübsches bike - halt uns weiter auf dem laufenden  !


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Januar 2007)

Ist ja lustig hier auf Paterafahrer zu treffen . Mein erstes MTB war ein Pantera für 1600 DM runtergesetzt auf 1000 und in grausligem Orange. So schlimm, daß es heute vermutlich total cool wäre. Lustig war auch, daß die Leute immer dachten das wäre ein Zaskar .
Habs aber vor 4 Jahren bei ebay vertickt, mangels Kohle


----------



## Schniechen (6. Januar 2007)

könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen wie sich dieser Rahmen und die Lackierung nennt?
im RR-Forum fiel der Name tequesta???
Auf den Sitzstreben steht Triangle


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. Januar 2007)

@ Tomasius

Respekt, der Farbton ist definitiv sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. Januar 2007)

So, die schönsten Weihnachtsgeschenke macht man sich immer noch selber. Kam leider erst diese Woche an....





hmm, Hoser leider etwas kurz, leichtes Hochwasser, egal.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (6. Januar 2007)

Schicke Posts wieder!!

Ich habe jetzt endlich meine Griffe bekommen!! Ich bin begeistert!!!
Maguras sind auch schon halbwegs dran!

Jetzt kommt nur noch der Selle SLR GelFlow, der Truvativ Vorbau passend
zur Kurbel, die Manitou Skareb Gabel und die neuen Laufräder.
Dann noch alles Montieren und mein Baby fährt wieder! 

Hier der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Januar 2007)

LECHZ!!! Der Rahmen ist in der Farbe ein Traum 

edit: eine gelbe Judy SL wäre perfekt an dem Rahmen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Januar 2007)

Jupp! Die Farbe, der Schriftzug, die Maguras,.. so sieht ein Zaskar aus .


----------



## Effendi Sahib (7. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Schicke Posts wieder!!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt endlich meine Griffe bekommen!! Ich bin begeistert!!!
> Maguras sind auch schon halbwegs dran!
> ...



Sehr lecker  

Die Griffe gibts in der Bucht recht günstig, habe die schwarzen für mein Zassi:


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> LECHZ!!! Der Rahmen ist in der Farbe ein Traum
> 
> edit: eine gelbe Judy SL wäre perfekt an dem Rahmen.



wirklich schick! bei der gabelwahl würde ich eher weiss, silber oder eben schwarz (irgendwas um die 63-80mm a la judy, sid, oder skareb wenns was aktuelleres sein soll). die gelbe judy würde zwar super zum rahmen passen, aber überhaupt nicht zu dem race line gelb der maguras.

dann die roten griffe und vielleicht einen roten sattel (passend zu den reifen) und dann heissts knipse gezückt und ab zum wettbewerb mit dem teil


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Sehr lecker
> 
> Die Griffe gibts in der Bucht recht günstig, habe die schwarzen für mein Zassi:



taugen die griffe denn was ?  
ich war schon oft versucht die paar euros zu insvestieren, aber irgendwie sehen die teile so dünn, hart und wenig griffig aus (ich bevorzuge eher dickeres wie oury, race face good and evil, bzw. kork...)


----------



## Bonsaidesign (7. Januar 2007)

Also zu den Griffen kann man sagen, das es ganz einfache sind!
Kostet das Paar 3 Wenn ich mich nicht recht entsinne!
Aber ich fare schon immer einfache, die langen mir und ausserdem
sehen die einfach klasse aus! 

Das mit der Gabel (Indy, Judy SL) in Gelb hatte ich auch schon angedacht,
aber ich wollte wegen der Kurbel und dem Vorbau ein paar neuere Parts
und hab eine Manitou Skareb ziemlich günstig angeboten bekommen!

Das Gelb passt zwar wirklich gut zum Rahmen, aber eben leider nicht
zu den Maguras! 

Mal sehen, nächste Woche bin ich fertig! *freu


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

die skareb kann ich nur empfehlen ! baut auch nicht so hoch für 80mm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (7. Januar 2007)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass ich die nehme!
Ist auch eine 80er! Schön dezent und passt eher wie das RS Gelb!

Und ich lass die roten dran, sieht echt besser aus!


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Januar 2007)

@Schniechen:
ist ein 93´GT Tequesta. Die Farbe heißt Sapphire Blue.
Original ist eine komplette Shimano Exage LT Ausstattung verbaut.
Ich habe auch eins, guckst Du unter meinen Fotos!


----------



## Schniechen (8. Januar 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @Schniechen:
> ist ein 93´GT Tequesta. Die Farbe heißt Sapphire Blue.
> Original ist eine komplette Shimano Exage LT Ausstattung verbaut.
> Ich habe auch eins, guckst Du unter meinen Fotos!



Fein!!!dankeschön


----------



## Effendi Sahib (8. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> taugen die griffe denn was ?
> ich war schon oft versucht die paar euros zu insvestieren, aber irgendwie sehen die teile so dünn, hart und wenig griffig aus (ich bevorzuge eher dickeres wie oury, race face good and evil, bzw. kork...)





Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Also zu den Griffen kann man sagen, das es ganz einfache sind!
> Kostet das Paar 3 Wenn ich mich nicht recht entsinne!
> Aber ich fare schon immer einfache, die langen mir und ausserdem
> sehen die einfach klasse aus!
> ...



Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da mein Zassi noch ein paar Wochen Baustelle bleiben wird. Außerdem fahre ich meist mit Handschuhen.
Bin früher immer die fetten Moosgummi-Teile gefahren und habe dann bemerkt, daß mir etwas weniger "schwammiges" doch eher liegt (Specialized, relativ rauh).
Die GT machen einen guten Eindruck, für drei Euro kann man auch nicht sehr viel falschmachen, zumal ich auch andere Sachen mitbestellt habe.
In der Bucht gibt es auch noch geflammte Schraubgriffe für etwa 8 - 10 Euro, die waren auch in meiner engen Wahl...


----------



## Bonsaidesign (8. Januar 2007)

Ja, es sind eigentlich ganz einfache!
Hatte früher welche von Yeti und die waren mir zu dick,
also kamen die mir zum testen sehr gelegen! 
Ausserdem passen sie 100% zu meinem Bike!


Mal schauen, wie die Griffe sich machen!


----------



## GTdanni (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hab, seit langer Zeit mal wieder, mein STS vorgekramt und dreh morgen damit mal ne Runde. (sicher eine der letzten mit dem Rad) 

Ich war so angetan von diesem Wunderschönen Rahmen das ich mal fix nen paar Fotos gemacht hab die ich euch zeigen möchte. 

Zum Wettbewerb mach ich es noch richtig sauber und fotografiere es besser. 






















Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab, seit langer Zeit mal wieder, mein STS vorgekramt und dreh morgen damit mal ne Runde. (sicher eine der letzten mit dem Rad)
> 
> 
> 
> Cu Danni



Hört sich ja nach Abschied nehmen an  

Aber trotzdem ein sehr schickes Rad! 

Nach der Tour lohnt sich wenigstens das Putzen


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab, seit langer Zeit mal wieder, mein STS vorgekramt und dreh morgen damit mal ne Runde. (sicher eine der letzten mit dem Rad)
> 
> Ich war so angetan von diesem Wunderschönen Rahmen das ich mal fix nen paar Fotos gemacht hab die ich euch zeigen möchte.
> 
> ...




WAS STILLEGEN!!!!!!!

also ich würde mich dazu bereit erklären es weiterhin fortzubewegen


----------



## GTdanni (12. Januar 2007)

Es wird nicht für immer an der Wand landen aber ersteinmal gönne ich mir und dem Rahmen eine Pause. 
Das Rad ist nun 10 Jahre alt, 8 Jahre davon in meinem Besitz. 
Der Erstbesitzer, ein Freund von mir, wurde wegen einer Frau erschossen und ich kaufte das Rad 1999 von seinem Vater. 

Ihr könnt euch also vorstellen das ich mich nie von dem STS trennen werde. 

Zum fahren ist es mir mittlerweile zu verschlissen, der komplette Antrieb müsste neu, die HR Nabe müsste neu und die Lager sind komplett verschlissen und teilweise schon Eigenbau. 

Ich werde also dieses Jahr noch ein paar kleine Runden mit dem Rad drehen und es dann bis auf den Rahmen zerlegen. 
Irgendwann mal werd ich ihn sicher wieder aufarbeiten aber bis dahin muss erstmal nen anderes Fully her. 

(Und das könnte ein nichtGT werden) mal sehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Es wird nicht für immer an der Wand landen aber ersteinmal gönne ich mir und dem Rahmen eine Pause.
> Das Rad ist nun 10 Jahre alt, 8 Jahre davon in meinem Besitz.
> Der Erstbesitzer, ein Freund von mir, wurde wegen einer Frau erschossen und ich kaufte das Rad 1999 von seinem Vater.
> 
> Ihr könnt euch also vorstellen das ich mich nie von dem STS trennen werde.



mann, heftige geschichte - da wird dir wohl keiner mehr ein übernahmeangebot machen !



GTdanni schrieb:


> Zum fahren ist es mir mittlerweile zu verschlissen, der komplette Antrieb müsste neu, die HR Nabe müsste neu und die Lager sind komplett verschlissen und teilweise schon Eigenbau.
> 
> Ich werde also dieses Jahr noch ein paar kleine Runden mit dem Rad drehen und es dann bis auf den Rahmen zerlegen.
> Irgendwann mal werd ich ihn sicher wieder aufarbeiten aber bis dahin muss erstmal nen anderes Fully her.



nach 8 jahren ist es sicher völlig okay das rad aus dem alltagsgebrauch zu nehmen !



GTdanni schrieb:


> (Und das könnte ein nichtGT werden) mal sehen.


waaas ? jetzt wo die neuen fullys wieder durchaus interessant werden! 
was solls denn werden ? 

zum sts: sehr schönes rad  !


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Januar 2007)

Sehr geiles Gerät!! Das würde ich auch behalten!!  

Habe heute endlich mein bike fertig gestellt und es fährt sich wie nicht
anders zu erwarten echt erste Sahne!!

Hier ein Bild von meinem Baby:


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Januar 2007)

Tune Sattelstütze weg, Ringle dran...jetzt passt es! Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von kingmoe.


----------



## BonelessChicken (13. Januar 2007)

Das sieht doch vielversprechend aus, schön


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Januar 2007)

Die Stütze passt super! 

Sag mal ist das nicht ein Disc Laufrad Satz?
Hinten Disk beim GT?

Außerdem hab ich auch über einen Lenker so wie deinerm nachgedacht...
Mhhh, jetzt ist der Flat schon bestellt... sieht nämlich auch gut aus!

Jetzt noch rote GT Griffe!


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Gerät!! Das würde ich auch behalten!!
> 
> Habe heute endlich mein bike fertig gestellt und es fährt sich wie nicht
> anders zu erwarten echt erste Sahne!!



na alla  
die skareb passt doch super !


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das nicht ein Disc Laufrad Satz?
> Hinten Disk beim GT?



Nur vorne, hinten habe ich ne HS33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> na alla
> die skareb passt doch super !



Ja, finde ich auch, nur vorne brauche ich einen anderen Booster normalerweise!
Aber es geht auch so, bis ich einen alten RAT-Booster oder EVO Booster erstanden habe!

Also die Gabel macht sich echt gut! 



Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Nur vorne, hinten habe ich ne HS33.



Ah, dachte nur, weil die Laufräder gleich aussehen!


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2007)

du fährst eine hs33 an einer skareb ohne rat-booster ? ? ?
ich will gerade das selbe machen und magura hat *EINDRÜCKLICH DAVON ABGERATEN *die evo adapter nur über die schraubung zu fixieren ! ! ! 
deshalb weiss ich inzwischen auch, dass der rat-booster nicht mit den alten hs modellen (evo adapter 1.1) mit silbernen alu-abstützungen funktioniert. du brauchst die mit schwarzen kunststoff-abstützungen (evo adapter 1.2), oder eben gleich das komplette evo 2 - system der aktuellen modelle (um die 50 euro).


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> du fährst eine hs33 an einer skareb ohne rat-booster ? ? ?
> ich will gerade das selbe machen und magura hat *EINDRÜCKLICH DAVON ABGERATEN *die evo adapter nur über die schraubung zu fixieren ! ! !
> deshalb weiss ich inzwischen auch, dass der rat-booster nicht mit den alten hs modellen (evo adapter 1.1) mit silbernen alu-abstützungen funktioniert. du brauchst die mit schwarzen kunststoff-abstützungen (evo adapter 1.2), oder eben gleich das komplette evo 2 - system der aktuellen modelle (um die 50 euro).



Ja, die HS Mountain ohne RAT, aber mit normalem Booster und wahscheinlich
einem 2ten noch mal hinten dran.

Aber ich werde mir einen RAT besorgen! Wusste es vorher nicht!
Kommt aber noch, da es mir zu unsicher ist!
Die Abstützungen sind ja nicht umsonst! 

Oder wie geschrieben dann die neuen Evo`s! 
Mal schauen!


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2007)

da es im wettbewerb nicht auftauchen wird gibt es hier mal den aktuellen stand meines avalanche:
sid team ist neu, 
die syncros stütze soll eigentlich wieder gegen die silberne use alien getauscht werden (wenn ich dafür ENDLICH eine neue klemme bekomme),
da mir bei diesem rad das gewicht wichtig ist,
die silbernen blätter von ta specialites sind auch noch nicht lange dran:





















und was meint ihr ?


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Januar 2007)

Sieht gut aus! Die Stütze könnte wieder silber, oder wie Chat in rot(Ringle)!
Aber gefällt mir!
Auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du mit GripS. und Avid?
Ich hab aufs Gewicht weniger geachtet, eher das es vom Geld und Design passt und komme auf 11 mit allem.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Januar 2007)

Schick wie das rot pünktchenweise überall auftaucht. Sogar an den Pedalen und an den Schaltwerksaufklebern!


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2007)

danke! das rad wiegt so wie es da oben zu sehen ist 10,3kg.
ich suche schon sehr lang nach einer roten 26,8er stütze - finde allerdings nix!
rot und richtig leicht ist echt schwer, da die alten elox-teile es gewichtsmässig nicht mit den aktuellen meist mattschwarzen aufnehmen können. allein der vorbau wiegt knapp über 200 gramm...
die silberne use (knapp 100 gr leichter als die syncros) wird irgendwann auch wieder aktiviert werden und ich verbaue bald noch ein paar rote aluschrauben - pünktchenweise ;-)

11 kg sind fürs zassu doch auch sehr gut !


----------



## benni.deluxe (14. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ein erste Bilder von meinem STS Aufbau:

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, dann kann ichs endlich mal fertig stellen.

Das größte Problem scheint es jedoch zu sein, eine rote Ringle 32 Loch HR Nabe zu finden  
Da suche ich schon Ewigkeiten nach. Echt zum  
Schönen Gruß 

Benjamin


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. Januar 2007)

SEHR vielversprechend! Schöne Arch Supreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (14. Januar 2007)

Das wird sicher ein Augenschmaus! 

@versus, Das Gewicht finde ich auch total Okay! 

Mein Bruder hatte vorher 8,9kg! Komplett XTR, Easton Carbon, Flite SLR, und die Laufräder von American Classic mit Tune Naben...

Aber das Geld hatte ich nicht und es war auch nicht ganz mein Geschmack! 
So wie ich es jetzt habe finde ich es super!


----------



## puma347 (14. Januar 2007)

trotz platzmangel,schoen


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2007)

benni.deluxe schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erste Bilder von meinem STS Aufbau:
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, dann kann ichs endlich mal fertig stellen.
> 
> ...



wow - die hebel, der vorbau, vom rahmen ganz zu schweigen  
bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht !


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hatte vorher 8,9kg! Komplett XTR, Easton Carbon, Flite SLR, und die Laufräder von American Classic mit Tune Naben...
> 
> Aber das Geld hatte ich nicht und es war auch nicht ganz mein Geschmack!
> So wie ich es jetzt habe finde ich es super!



ein kumpel fährt ein schmolke mit 8,4kg - aber da sind ein paar teile dran, die ich mit meinen 84kg nicht fahren wollen würde.
und carbon kommt mir nicht ans mtb, ausser vielleicht ein flite evolution...


----------



## benni.deluxe (14. Januar 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> SEHR vielversprechend! Schöne Arch Supreme



Dafür musste auch extra ne neue Gabel her. Mit der FSX passt es jetzt.
An der EFC, die vorher dran war, ging die Bremse nicht an der Gabelbrücke vorbei, da die Bremsarme so breit sind.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## benni.deluxe (14. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wow - die hebel, der vorbau, vom rahmen ganz zu schweigen
> bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht !



Danke!  
Steckt auch ne Menge Geduld, Zeit, Herzblut und lieben zum Detail in dem Projekt. 

Mach die Tage evtl. noch mal ein paar Fotos vom Rest.

Mal sehen, evtl. wird es ja noch rechtzeitig, natürlich so wie ich es haben will, fertig, um es bei Kontest an den Start gehen zu lassen.

Aber wie gesagt, falls mir irgendjemand mit der o.g. Ringle Nabe helfen kann, wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar...

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (15. Januar 2007)

sehr schönes sts, aber wenn du damit fahren willst kannste mit gescheiten bremshebeln wesentlich mehr aus den supremes holen(auch mit v-chip ein griff in butter)...


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> sehr schönes sts, aber wenn du damit fahren willst kannste mit gescheiten bremshebeln wesentlich mehr aus den supremes holen(auch mit v-chip ein griff in butter)...



genau ! weg mit den dingern !!!
und dann vielleicht mir verkaufen...


----------



## benni.deluxe (15. Januar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> sehr schönes sts, aber wenn du damit fahren willst kannste mit gescheiten bremshebeln wesentlich mehr aus den supremes holen(auch mit v-chip ein griff in butter)...



Was wären denn Deiner Meinung nach gescheite Bremshebel???

Aber keine Angst, das Ding wird nicht hart geritten. Dazu ist es zu schade...
Wenn ich was zum rumbrechen wollte, dann sähe die Ausstattung ganz anders aus. 

@Versus: Muss Dich also leider enttäuschen  

Schönen Gruß


----------



## GT-Man (15. Januar 2007)

@benni.deluxe: Dein STS ist schon im Ansatz klasse! Auf die FSX war ich schon immer scharf.  
Anbei als kleiner Kontrast dazu mein zukünftiges Zaskar für die Stadt. Den Rahmen hatte ich mal vor geraumer Zeit bei Ebay "gerettet":


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. Januar 2007)

Wie versprochen, hier noch ein bisschen Anschauungsmaterial  

Unschwer zu erkennen, ist ne kleine Erweiterung erfolgt...

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin










... und hier noch mal erste Eindrücke vom Cockpit:


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Verdammt! Das Teil wird immer geiler!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Endlich ist es da!

In unglaublichem, fast neuwertigen Zustand, unglaublich, das es so etwas noch gibt!





Antriebseite:





Danke nochmal an ALLE die NICHT mitgeboten haben, das gibts wohl nur bei uns GT Freunden.  

P.S. Es ist einfach wunderschön und fährt sich absolut traumhaft. Ich schätze die Laufleistung in den letzten 15 Jahren auf insgesamt 200 Km, nur Strasse. Nicht ein Steinschlag am Unterrohr, nicht ein Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebseite, leider nur an der linken Sitz-u. Kettenstrebe weil dort ein Ständer angebaut war . Der Vorbesitzer hatte ja auch so'n komischen Lenker und eine gefederte Sattelstütze angebaut. Ich hatte noch einen GT-Lenker in Silber liegen, Sattelstütze ist von einem Freund geliehen.

Wenn jemand einen passenden Lenker und/oder eine Sattelstütze (in 26,8) über hat, bitte melden!

Ich glaube, Lenker u. Stütze waren seinerzeit Schwarz....



Manni


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

oldschooooool!!! echt starkes Teil!!


----------



## GTdanni (16. Januar 2007)

Die beiden letzten Räder, STS und Avalanche, sind einfach Klasse. 

Man könnte fast von Porno reden. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Aber echt! Das Avalanche ist Oldschool und echt Porno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (16. Januar 2007)

Mir fehlen die Worte !    







Sehr schön. Viel Spaß damit. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Januar 2007)

hmmm, jetzt wo ich auch noch die revos an benni`s sts gesehen habe kommt die idee das wir uns recht ähnlich sein könnten was ausstattungskombinationen angeht...


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn jemand einen passenden Lenker und/oder eine Sattelstütze (in 26,8) über hat, bitte melden!
> 
> ...



26,8er original GT-Stütze in schwarz (Logo etwas mitgenommen, Zustand insgesamt 2 glaube ich) habe ich, GT Bullbar-Lenker (neuwertig mit original GT Griffgummis) hätte ich auch. Wird aber mindestens zwei Wochen dauern, bis ich Fotos machen kann, weil ausgelagert.
Aber vielleicht haben die Kollegen ja schneller etwas passendes anzubieten.


----------



## alf2 (17. Januar 2007)

@ manni: Ein wirklich schönes Rad hast du da ersteigert.
Welche Rahmenhöhe hat es? 
16"???


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2007)

Ja, ist ein 16er. Passt mir (1,74 m) wie maßgeschneidert.

Schön, das es euch auch gefällt.  Werde ich nie wieder hergeben. 

Manni

P.S.
Boneless Chicken, Du hast eine PN!


----------



## benni.deluxe (17. Januar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hmmm, jetzt wo ich auch noch die revos an benni`s sts gesehen habe kommt die idee das wir uns recht ähnlich sein könnten was ausstattungskombinationen angeht...



Ja, einige Teile sehen sich verdächtig ähnlich, mal vom Rahmen und einigem Anderen abgesehen. Aber sag mal, was ist denn das für eine Gabelbrücke an der FSX? Sieht doch aus wir ne alte Manitou, oder täusch ich mich???

Schönen Gruß


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2007)

ist ne ac-alugabelkrone für judy`s, weiß gar nicht ob es die auch aus volltitan für die judy gab wie ich sie für meine mag21 hab(bei meinen bildern)... von paul gab auch noch recht sexsuelle krönchen für geschraubte judy`s falls du da auch noch was pimpen willst, aber die tauchen auch höchstens 1 mal im jahr inner bucht auf... dagegen ist die fsx selbst echt "massenware".


----------



## benni.deluxe (17. Januar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ist ne ac-alugabelkrone für judy`s, weiß gar nicht ob es die auch aus volltitan für die judy gab wie ich sie für meine mag21 hab(bei meinen bildern)... von paul gab auch noch recht sexsuelle krönchen für geschraubte judy`s falls du da auch noch was pimpen willst, aber die tauchen auch höchstens 1 mal im jahr inner bucht auf... dagegen ist die fsx selbst echt "massenware".



Na, da hat aber jemand bei der Klassenarbeit abgeguckt...
Abgeben -> Note 6  

Spaß bei Seite: Bei mir ist das Ding gepresst, daher wird wohl nix getauscht.
Aber trotzdem ein nettes Schmankerl, zumal ich die Kronen von RS eigentlich ziemlich hässlich und zum :kotz: finde...

Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Zum Glück kaschiert der Rest der Gabel das ja wieder...

Schönen Gruß


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2007)

dann ist es wohl nicht mehr die originale krone an deiner gabel, die einzige gabel die von den 95/96 modellen eingepresste standrohre hatte war die 96er judy sl. an das fsx-unterteil kannste übrigens alle möglichen standrohre späterer judys dranbauen(die stahlfedernachfolger wahren ja wesentlich besser), sogar sehr viele sid-standrohre samt technik und krone lassen sich verbauen ohne das die optik großartig verändert wird - ausser da wo sonst die vorspannknöpfe der judy sind sieht man halt die sidoberteile. und wenn du sowas mit ner customkrone machen willst machen die 20-30 für ne ausgelutschte judy mit geschraubter krone für die standrohre den kohl auch nicht mehr fett. fährst du die gabel eigendlich mit dem origalinnenleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni.deluxe (17. Januar 2007)

Ist ein Aluschaft drauf. Kann sein, dass der samt Krone mal nachgerüsted wurde. Innenleben ist nicht original. Die Gabel wurde, nach dem sie das letzte mal gewarted wurde, umgerüsted. Jetzt sind Reset Federn und ne Risse Alukartusche drin. 

Fahren konnte ich sie aber noch nicht, hab sie ja auch erst seit ner Woche dran und das Radl ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig.

Geändert wird aber denke ich nix dran, bin damit ganz zufrieden so wie sie jetzt ist.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## devil-lime (22. Januar 2007)

Mein neues altes. hab eigentlich eins in poliert gesucht, aber das ist ja auch ganz nett.
ich würd gern einen neue Gabel einbauen, jemand eine Idee bzw. ein Angebot??


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Januar 2007)

> aber das ist ja auch ganz nett



Allerdings! Ein geiles Teil...
Wie wärs mit einer auf 63mm getravelten weißen SID?
Ansonsten eine noch die Judy sl, alles andere was mir einfällt hat die gleiche Performance wie deine Mag.

GRU?:::


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Januar 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Mein neues altes. hab eigentlich eins in poliert gesucht, aber das ist ja auch ganz nett.
> ich würd gern einen neue Gabel einbauen, jemand eine Idee bzw. ein Angebot??





salzbrezel schrieb:


> Allerdings! Ein geiles Teil...
> Wie wärs mit einer auf 63mm getravelten weißen SID?
> Ansonsten eine noch die Judy sl, alles andere was mir einfällt hat die gleiche Performance wie deine Mag.
> 
> GRU?:::



Moin!

Was du beachten solltest ist die Einbauhöhe bei einer "modernen" SID. Ich hatte eine SID Race in meinem '95er Avalanche und habe dann eine Judy SL eingebaut, das passt IMHO viel besser. Die Judy habe ich allerdings mit einem Wings- Stahlfederkit getunt. Judy's findet man immer wieder mal in der Bucht zu moderaten Preisen. 

Ansonsten: schönes Rad, und grade in Blau!


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2007)

@devil-lime: super farbe und mit einer 63er gabel sid / judy oder ggf. MZ z2 bam (in rot würde die auch super zum blau passen) hättest du da auch eine super ausstattung (so weit man es auf dem foto sehen kann: synvros etc.)


----------



## devil-lime (22. Januar 2007)

jupp, über eine alte z2 habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze ist syncros, der rest mittelaltes xt- zeug. die bremsen tausche ich noch gegen xtr, steuersatz kommt auch ein schwarzer syncros rein. ich hätte ja am liebsten eine schwarze Gabel, und ich mag halt rock shox nicht;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (22. Januar 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Mein neues altes. hab eigentlich eins in poliert gesucht, aber das ist ja auch ganz nett.
> ich würd gern einen neue Gabel einbauen, jemand eine Idee bzw. ein Angebot??



ne schöne alte weisse marzocchi gehört da rein.


----------



## benni.deluxe (22. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne schöne alte weisse marzocchi gehört da rein.




Denke ich auch! Das würde super zu den Schriftzügen passen.Wär dann echt ne runde Sache. Ansonsten   schick, schick


----------



## -lupo- (22. Januar 2007)

Hm, ich wäre auch eher für eine rote Z2, aber der Optik wegen sogar eine '97er, also eine der Ersten, mit den schlanken, runden Ausfallenden.


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2007)

@devil lime:

genau die hier habe ich gemeint:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Z2-Bam...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auf, auf - kaufen ! ! !


----------



## devil-lime (22. Januar 2007)

hab ich auch schon gesehen, !!!!
werd auf jeden fall dabei sein,mal schaun wo sie hingeht,also bitte nicht mitbieten;-))


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2007)

nee nee - bin versorgt !


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2007)

hättest du immernoch lieber einen polierten devillime?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Januar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hättest du immernoch lieber einen polierten devillime?



falls devil nicht mehr will und es ein 16er ist hätte ich interesse.


----------



## -lupo- (22. Januar 2007)

VORSICHT

Die Gabel auf eBay ist KEINE BAM. Das Baujahr hat der Verkäufer richtig angegeben, aber Federweg ist 1cm weniger (65mm). Die Gabel fahre ich selbst (<---siehe Galerie), kann sie eigentlich nur empfehlen, nur wollte ich darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (22. Januar 2007)

Die Gabel würde passen wie die Faust...
Auch wenn es keine Bam ist! Die Farbe ist der Knaller!
Ich glaube mein nächstes Bike wird Retro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (23. Januar 2007)

hab ich auch schon gedacht, bei baujahr 96. aber je weniger federweg, um so besser. ich wollt schon meine 97er Z1 umbauen auf weniger federweg, geht aber nicht wirklich. ist schon verückt, vor 5 jahren wollte ich immer mehr federweg, bis die geometrien meiner räder eher an ein hochrad erinnerten.;-)


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

ich habe sie auch schon gefahren - allerdings mit nicht mehr ganz intakten dichtungen. trotzdem fuhr sie sich sehr gut und ist v.a. auch schön direkt und einigermassen steif - UND EBEN WUNDERSCHÖN !

also devil-lime auf jeden fall den blauen rahmen behalten (und die mz ranbasteln). ein bb sieht man immer mal wieder, aber die elox-rahmen sind wesentlich seltener anzutreffen und deiner sieht nach einem recht ordentlichen zustand aus, oder täuschts? mach doch mal noch ein paar fotos


----------



## Bonsaidesign (23. Januar 2007)

Ja, im Gegensatz zu meinem von Dieben vergewaltigten Rahmen
sieht der doch echt super aus!!


----------



## devil-lime (23. Januar 2007)

die bilder täuschen nicht, der rahmen ist in einem top Zustand, nur ein kratzer am unterrohr.
ich mach noch ein paar bilder, aber ich bin eigentlich doch eher der freund vom polierten, sieht einfach schlichter aus. und wenn er weggeht, bleibt er ja auf jeden fall im forum


----------



## redsandow (23. Januar 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> die bilder täuschen nicht, der rahmen ist in einem top Zustand, nur ein kratzer am unterrohr.
> ich mach noch ein paar bilder, aber ich bin eigentlich doch eher der freund vom polierten, sieht einfach schlichter aus. und wenn er weggeht, bleibt er ja auf jeden fall im forum



Yepp,das kann ich nur bestätigen)


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> Yepp,das kann ich nur bestätigen)



was kannst du bestätigen ?


----------



## redsandow (23. Januar 2007)

der rahmen ist weiß gott ne pracht.gerade in blau.in pink oder grün eloxiert würde er mir persönlich irrgendwann über sein.


----------



## GT-Man (23. Januar 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> VORSICHT
> 
> Die Gabel auf eBay ist KEINE BAM. Das Baujahr hat der Verkäufer richtig angegeben, aber Federweg ist 1cm weniger (65mm). Die Gabel fahre ich selbst (<---siehe Galerie), kann sie eigentlich nur empfehlen, nur wollte ich darauf hinweisen.



Auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp! Angefügt ein Test vom Nachfolgemodell von 1998.


----------



## -lupo- (23. Januar 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp! Angefügt ein Test vom Nachfolgemodell von 1998.



Danke! Und da möchte ich noch etwas hinzufügen was ich vorhin vergessen habe: Die 97er Modelle sind nur für Formula Scheibenbremsen gedacht (Magura Gustav geht mit entsprechendem Adapter auch), die mit den dickeren Ausfallenden (BAM, Light) besitzen den IS2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahmestandard (<--- was für ein Wort, gibt es das überhaupt?  )

Ich habe soeben das hier "sausen lassen"; hätte mich laut Verkäufer 100 Versand gekostet... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290074536579


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (25. Januar 2007)

ich bekomme einfach keine bilder hier rein, ich bin zu doof 

schaut halt mal in meine galerie


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Januar 2007)

für owdtaucher:







Schönes Rad, besonders die Gabel mag ich!

ps: Bild einfügen:


----------



## owdtaucher (25. Januar 2007)

Oh, super Danke


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2007)

feines bike !
sieht aus, als würde es recht hurtig bewegt werden !?


----------



## Janikulus (25. Januar 2007)

huuuiii, na dat iss ja auch mal ein schönes Bike! hmmm die Naben, Chris King, die Forke und der Rahmen scheinbar in einem top Zustand... was ist das denn für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Januar 2007)

Sieht nach einer Deore XT FC-M737 aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (26. Januar 2007)

Das ganze Rad ist ein 96` Modell.

Komplett XT 96`

Naben, ? Steht GT Made in USA drauf.

Lenker, Vorbau Syntac: F99 und Duraflit neu

Steursatz, Chris King neu

Gabel, Magura Menja neu


----------



## owdtaucher (26. Januar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer Deore XT FC-M737 aus !



Stimmt genau


----------



## Bonsaidesign (26. Januar 2007)

Die Pedale sind auch lecka!


----------



## devil-lime (26. Januar 2007)

sehr schick, alt trifft neu und poliert ist doch am schönsten!!!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Januar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, besonders die Gabel mag ich!



Pappelapap, verkauf mir den Rahmen, SOFORT, ist eh viel zu groß für Dich, die Gabel darfste ja dann auch behalten....! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2007)

es ist heute,rechtzeitig zum wettbewerb fertig geworden. 









@ lts-spinner- hab nen bb lts in 18,der zum verkauf steht.


----------



## Schwarzwild (28. Januar 2007)

Ger schrieb:


> Ups, mit dem Bild hat es nicht so geklappt.
> Neuer Versuch.



Ist der Lenker original?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, an mein Karakoram auch so einen
zu bauen (ist jetzt noch der alte Flat dran), habe mir auch schon einen 
original GT-Rizer besorgt, aber bisher Bedenken, den auch wirklich 
dranzubauen. Aber ist wahrscheinlich besser als den Vorbau noch mehr rauszuziehen.


----------



## redsandow (28. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es ist heute,rechtzeitig zum wettbewerb fertig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Januar 2007)

> @ lts-spinner- hab nen bb lts in 18,der zum verkauf steht.



Hab ich schon ) 

-nein, Spaß beiseite, ich hatte mal nen 21er den ich leider zugunsten eines 19ers verkauft habe *HEUL* zumal der 21er einen genialen Racetech Dämpfer hatte...
Der 91er ist nen Tick zu klein- ähh besser zu kurz, der 21er etwas unwendig und schwerer- aber eigentlich für mich passender bei 1,93 Körpergröße- Eine Erkenntnis, die ich erst nach etlichen Rahmentauschexperimenten von 21" über 2x 18" und dann 19" Zoll gewonnen habe... 

*Seufz*


----------



## Chat Chambers (28. Januar 2007)

@Salzbrezel bzw. owdtaucher, @DavidBelize:

Sehr, sehr geile Hobel!  

@DavidBelize: Marzocchi Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2007)

@DavidBelize: Marzocchi Gabel?

jepp..
ist eine 2002er z2 atom race


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

Hier mein Zaskar LE old school  7 Jahre alt aber immer noch ein Hammer 

GENAU SO SIEHT EIN WAHRES ZASKAR AUS! Shot Peened Frame (GT nennt das Ball Burnished) und yellow blue decalz. Weisst du eigentlich was du da fährst? Ich beneide dich.

@red sandow: Du gewinnst den Preis! So clean, so tight.....


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

Hi Folks!

Ich werde meinen Rahmen im Zuge der Restauration nun weiss Pulverbeschichten lassen. Hat den Grund, dass das Alu nach 12 Jahren "Missbrauch" und Salzeinfluss dank Winterdienst nun echt Megamatt geworden ist und die ein oder andere Schramme hat (Sieht mann, wenn man einen Aufkleber abmacht


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Ich werde meinen Rahmen im Zuge der Restauration nun weiss Pulverbeschichten lassen. Hat den Grund, dass das Alu nach 12 Jahren "Missbrauch" und Salzeinfluss dank Winterdienst nun echt Megamatt geworden ist und die ein oder andere Schramme hat (Sieht mann, wenn man einen Aufkleber abmacht



polier ihn. deutlich günstiger und optisch weit besser. 

zb hier lesen wie:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144156&highlight=polieren


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

Jaja, sagt jeder, bin aber ein absoluter Fan der Farben schwars weiss rot (HAT KEINEN POLITISCHEN HINTERGRUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Fakt ist, beim einfügen der Bilder hat was nicht hingehauen. ich brauche die Decalz vom Zaskar in Rot mit schwarzer Outline. Und zwar die mit   all GT terra oder wenn einer kann    all GT terror   

Wer kann da was machen?


________________
**** Pop Up Blocker!


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Jaja, sagt jeder, bin aber ein absoluter Fan der Farben schwars weiss rot (HAT KEINEN POLITISCHEN HINTERGRUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Fakt ist, beim einfügen der Bilder hat was nicht hingehauen. ich brauche die Decalz vom Zaskar in Rot mit schwarzer Outline. Und zwar die mit   all GT terra oder wenn einer kann    all GT terror



sorry ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen. 

zum einen wenn du dieses bike meinst:







das gehört immer noch davidbelize und nicht redsandow...  

und was für decals hättest du denn gerne... die gt all terra vom unterrohr ? zaskar ? die vom oberrohr oder unterrohr ? welcher jahrgang ? gab da verschiedene schriftarten, aber ich denke das beste ist wenn du einfach mal bilder postest, - dazu diese einfach im fotoalbum hochladen und dann hier im fred einfügen...


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

SORRY EUER EHREN - bad mis-take bei der Besitzerwahl... Ich hab versucht ein Foto zu posten, hat aber nicht geklappt. Aber dein Rat hat geholfen...  Natürlich den gesamten Stickersatz (Unterrohr:    all   GT   terra    Oberrohr:   zaskar     Streben:    competition series) So wie in der guten alten Zeit der ende 90er.


Zu davidbelizes´ bike: das ist eine andere form von ästhetik. ich geniesse das. Aber ich habe es gern hart und dreckig )







[/url][/IMG


rot statt gelb und schwarz statt blau (zaskar und all terra) und GT wie gehabt in weiss mit schwarzer outline.


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


So ungefähr - mal auf die Schnelle via PhotoShop...


SRY, ich glaube ich bin im falschen TREAD...


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2007)

das dürften 95iger sein... die gibts in der farbkombi nicht und eher selten zu kaufen. hat meines wissen auch noch keiner reproduziert. wenn du jahrgangsecht bleiben willst, augen offen halt und zb bei ebay einen satz schiessen, dann einscannen und bearbeiten. oder du bastelst dir gleich deine eigenen, da du ja eh nen eigenen schriftzug haben willst. wieso nicht das nagefangene verfeinern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (31. Januar 2007)

@Hymo
Frag mal Tommasius, der hat mir die 93er Zaskar Decals gemacht, sind Deinen ähnlich. Vielleicht hat er was in petto. Der Betrag war auch i.O.


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2007)

@redsandow: mal ne bescheidene frage - sind das alles *DEINE GTs *in deinem fotoalbum    ? ? ?
meinlieberherrgesangsverein...


----------



## redsandow (1. Februar 2007)

leider nichtdas mach 1 ist von meiner tochter,und von anderen rädern/rahmen, muß ich bei gelegenheit noch bilder machen.aber sonst kann ich sagen*JA*


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

neues vom avalanche in aller kürze mit dem fotohandy: 

rot-silberne avid 2.0 hebel vorn - danke david  








und ein roter paul booster hinten  




und das dufte aldi-beleuchtungsset  

jetzt muss nur endlich noch eine klemmung für die silberne use-stütze gefunden werden und dann ist es erst mal fertig für die neue saison.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2007)

@versus: ist das der booster den ich dir aus einer auktion mitgeteilt habe?
             war ja schnell da das teil.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus: ist das der booster den ich dir aus einer auktion mitgeteilt habe?
> war ja schnell da das teil.



genau ! mir war nur entfallen, dass du das warst!
da komme ich ja aus den dankeschöns gar nicht mehr raus...
war ne super auktion: sehr günstig und sehr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Februar 2007)

Schickes Rad, Volker!
Wenn wir jetzt noch einen mit "Anbauteile in Schwarz"-Tick finden könnten wir uns die Deutschländer nennen (*Schwarz*-*Rot*-*Gold*)


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, Volker!
> Wenn wir jetzt noch einen mit "Anbauteile in Schwarz"-Tick finden könnten wir uns die Deutschländer nennen (*Schwarz*-*Rot*-*Gold*)



danke manni! dann lass uns lieber noch einen mit nem grün-tick suchen:


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> danke manni! dann lass uns lieber noch einen mit nem grün-tick suchen:



Dann doch lieber GOLD

Ist doch das neue Gefühl in Deutschland. Außerdem kann man dann auch eine Fan-Meile eröffnen


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber GOLD
> 
> Ist doch das neue Gefühl in Deutschland. Außerdem kann man dann auch eine Fan-Meile eröffnen



in sachen gold ist doch manni schon abteilungsleiter:





nachdem hier bei uns vor dem büro schon seit tagen wieder ein freizeitnationalist mit kompletter beflaggung (4 stück !!!!  ) steht, langts mir schon wieder und ich bin eindeutig für grün zu gold und rot (obwohl ich bei reggae zahnschmerzen bekomme und mit sportzigarretten auch nix am hut habe  ) !


----------



## benni.deluxe (1. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, Volker!
> Wenn wir jetzt noch einen mit "Anbauteile in Schwarz"-Tick finden könnten wir uns die Deutschländer nennen (*Schwarz*-*Rot*-*Gold*)




schwarzrotgold kommt bald in einem Rad. Denke mal ne gute Woche noch, dann isses fertich  

@ Volker: Das wird ja so langsam. Echt ganz schick! Wo gibts denn die roten Lenkerendkappen? Metall oder Plaste? Will auch!!!


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

benni.deluxe schrieb:


> schwarzrotgold kommt bald in einem Rad. Denke mal ne gute Woche noch, dann isses fertich



haste dir den neuen fumic-plastik-hobel zugelegt ?  



benni.deluxe schrieb:


> @ Volker: Das wird ja so langsam. Echt ganz schick! Wo gibts denn die roten Lenkerendkappen? Metall oder Plaste? Will auch!!!



danke! die stopfen sind METALL  ! sind mir mal in der bucht zugeschwommen. hersteller weiss ich nicht mehr. von hope gibt es derzeit auch immer wieder welche bei ebay.


----------



## cleiende (2. Februar 2007)

Die Hope-Stopfen findest Du fast immer in der britischen Bucht. In mehreren Farben.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2007)

@ himroyden: hab mir mal kurz ne pause gegönnt und hab das bild mal  schnell zusammengewurstet. ist nicht die beste quali. habs noch als "cdr" hier rumliegen, also falls du interesse hast, sag bescheid, dann schick ichs dir.





@ all: ich wäre dann wohl auch eher an nem bike in der grün-gelb-roten farbkombo interessiert...  gibts sowas noch nicht?!?


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ all: ich wäre dann wohl auch eher an nem bike in der grün-gelb-roten farbkombo interessiert...  gibts sowas noch nicht?!?



na zumindest gibts ja schon sowas  :





c.k. reverse rasta, bzw, dreadset


----------



## bofh (2. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ all: ich wäre dann wohl auch eher an nem bike in der grün-gelb-roten farbkombo interessiert...  gibts sowas noch nicht?!?


Im weitesten Sinne grün-gelb-Rotanteil: http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/9605/cat/500/ppuser/3081
(kein GT, daher kein direktes Bild )

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

mal überlegen: nen grünen booster habe ich noch, dann mannis psylo race dazu und das rote zaskar...


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2007)

na ich glaub dieses teil hab ich irgendwo gesehen!

na klaro das hab ich ja in mein neues lts eingebaut (das ist meine liebeserklärung an das bob marley konzert 1978 in der berliner waldbühne)
und es sieht ungemein chick aus in dem lts thermo.


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2007)

Dazu fehlt dann nur noch das gute alte Pauls Schaltwerk im Ratsa-Look






Taucht ja mal in der Bucht auf


----------



## DerErich (2. Februar 2007)

@kint:

da haste, wurde mir leider vor 2 jahren geklaut, also wenns einer sieht^^
bilder von meinem neuen folgen, hab da nur welche von der zeit vorm umbau...


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na ich glaub dieses teil hab ich irgendwo gesehen!
> 
> na klaro das hab ich ja in mein neues lts eingebaut (das ist meine liebeserklärung an das bob marley konzert 1978 in der berliner waldbühne)
> und es sieht ungemein chick aus in dem lts thermo.



wie geil ! als der damals aufm betze gespielt hat, war ich leider noch nicht in der stadt...


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

hallo erich,

zunächst willkommen im club 



DerErich schrieb:


> @kint:
> 
> da haste, wurde mir leider vor 2 jahren geklaut, also wenns einer sieht^^



wie meinen  ? was hat denn der armen kint mit deinem geklauten rad zu tun?


----------



## DerErich (2. Februar 2007)

nix, hat mich nur woanders gefunden und auf das forum hier verwiesen, und da dachte ich, pack ich gleich ma ein paar bilder mit dazu...


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

klar bilder sind immer gut - vor allem von einem so schönen elox-rahmen.


----------



## DerErich (2. Februar 2007)

mir persönlich gefällt die noleengabel auch ganz gut dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2007)

na mal schaun... wenn mein weiß-rot-schwarzes backwoods dann irgendwann mal fertig ist (hoffentlich bald!!!!!)  und ich dann auch das alte wanderer (wohl bj 52!) damenrad für meine freundin schick gemacht hab und ich dann noch nicht mit meinen rädern unter ner brücke wohne, hab ich bis dahin vielleicht auch wieder nen zaskar, welches dann vielleicht ein "rastar" wird!   
schöner schwarzer rahmen, n schräger roter streifen im ersten drittel des oberrohrs bis zum letzten drittel des unterrohrs und der mitte der kettenstreben, decals gelbe füllung, grüne outlines...
schaltwerk, steuersatz wie hier beworben, gelbe maguras, rote halterungen, grüne booster, restliche anbauteile schwarz. höchstens noch in vr und hr jeweils ne grüne, gelbe und rote speiche rein.

man könnte denken, ich habe grad einen  ...


----------



## joe yeti (3. Februar 2007)

meins


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2007)

hmmmmm  wunderbar bis auf das ------bl---


----------



## joe yeti (3. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hmmmmm  wunderbar bis auf das ------bl---



bl- was du meinen?


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> bl- was du meinen?


 schutz--ech


----------



## GTdanni (3. Februar 2007)

Ich tausche das Lila Kettenblatt sofort gegen meine Stronglight SSP/RR Kurbel !!!!!! 


Jetzt im Ernst. 

Passt doch hier viel besser.   






Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2007)

mein lts ist heut fertig geworden.
weil das bild so nett ist hier schon mal ein kleiner  happen.


----------



## SixTimesNine (3. Februar 2007)

Yooh babe, noch mehr und noch näher!!!!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Februar 2007)




----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Passt doch hier viel besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 danni, das muss nun wirklich JEDER einsehen !

@joe yeti: mir gefällt die wilde farbkombi am karakoram ohnehin nicht (hatten wir ja schon). lila zu gelb und rot verursacht bei mir einen stechenden schmerz in den augenhöhlen...

also auf, tausch mit danni, das wird dann auf jeden fall beser ! ! !

@david: zu einem tollen rad auch noch ein tolles foto! diese details am lts sind wirklich ein traum!


----------



## devil-lime (4. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein lts ist heut fertig geworden.
> weil das bild so nett ist hier schon mal ein kleiner  happen.



na das detail kenn ich doch;-))
bin schon auf das gesamte kunstwerk gespannt!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2007)

Endlich ist es da
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335741/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Naja, der Karton macht ja nicht viel her, aber der Inhalt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335742/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Jetzt noch ein Sram X9 Schaltwerk, Sram X9 Drehgriffe, LX V-Brakes und anständige Bremshebel
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335743/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Februar 2007)

Bitteschön:


























GRüsse Rafael


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

mann rafa, was ein geschoss ! ! !
wieviel ps ;-) ?
stell die fotos doch direkt beim wettberweb rein !


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2007)

Geiler Dampfer. 

Sowas würd ich gern mal probefahren, ich denke aber für ne 100km Tour ist das nicht ganz geeignet (wenn es auch hoch geht) aber Berg ab geht das sicher lecker und brauch nichtmal nen Weg. 

Hast es mal gewogen? 

Ach ja und Glückwunsch zum neuen GT und viel Glück damit. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Februar 2007)

Dazu brauche ich ja nun nicht mehr viel zu sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2007)

Was ein Brutalschwein!!!!


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Februar 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was eine geile Sau!
Mich würden die Daten auch mal interessieren!!
Preis/Gewicht bidde!  

Also das Gerät ist voll mein Ding bergab!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Februar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hast es mal gewogen?
> 
> Ach ja und Glückwunsch zum neuen GT und viel Glück damit.
> 
> Cu Danni



Danke!Das IT1 gibt GT mit gut 20,2kg an.Es fühlt sich auch so an,ABER: Da ist Potenzial ohne Ende.DH Schläuche gegen normale bringen schon 0,5kg ersparniss,beim Roco mach ich wieder ne Ti Feder rein (gut 300g drin),usw...



versus schrieb:


> mann rafa, was ein geschoss ! ! !
> wieviel ps ;-) ?
> stell die fotos doch direkt beim wettberweb rein !



Die Pferdestärken konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln,aber es fährt sich sich so geil "leicht" und völlig Antriebsneutral beim Beschleunigen.Also Lachgas wird nicht nötig sein  

Ps:Erst muss ich die Karre Aufpimpen dann schauma mal was mit dem Wettbewerb wird  

Beste Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Februar 2007)

Hier gibts vom It1 hochauflösende Bilder ,hochgeladen auf Rapidshare:
ca 40stck/80mb

http://rapidshare.com/files/14886721/Gt_IT1_2007.rar.html

Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## joe yeti (4. Februar 2007)

das lila war schon dran werde es der tage mal tauschen wenn ich bock habe 

gruss an alle

tausche es aber wenn nur gegen eine stronglight 36 oder ein stahl onza 36 mit lochkreis 110 , wer hat so was und will tauschen

also locker bleiben gruss joe


----------



## redsandow (5. Februar 2007)

gratulation zum it 1 und viel spaß damit


----------



## HimoRoyden (5. Februar 2007)

Drei Buchstaben: *WOW!* @SpeedyR


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2007)

DerErich schrieb:


> nix, hat mich nur woanders gefunden und auf das forum hier verwiesen, und da dachte ich, pack ich gleich ma ein paar bilder mit dazu...




genauso nämlich. und zwar hier:
http://hattrick.org/Common/default.asp

und wens ganz genau interessiert (tools-suchen-verein) : Sturm Velbert e.V.  

erich wenn du deine rahmennummer noch hast - so viele vor 96er in türkis elox gibts ja nun auch nicht.... mag die kombination von farbigem eloxal und schwarz. dabei kommt der rahmen so richtig schön zur geltung. ist bei dem purple zassi von mir demnächst auch geplant....(dem blem)  

und dem rafa, wie lang die plaste abdeckung am linken ritzel wohl hält....  und welche seite ist die antriebsseite beim it1 für den wettbewerb


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und dem rafa, wie lang die plaste abdeckung am linken ritzel wohl hält....  und welche seite ist die antriebsseite beim it1 für den wettbewerb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/336870/cat/15954


mein altes mädchen !!!habe es leider vor 6 jahren pulverbeschichtet( nicht steinigen jugendsünde)
wird eigentlich nur noch zum wintertraining oder 24st.rennen benutzt
aber es ist langsam so weit werd mir wohl ein 2007er zaskar zulegen
dann wird mein 97er zerlegt und generalüberholt hab noch ein paar schätze die dan daran müssen aus dem passendem baujahr


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

Also ich finde die ältere Dame sehr schick... Zumal ihr das weiss doch sehr gut steht - sie wirkt so unschuldig...  Und eine Jugendsünde wär's meiner Meinung nach nur wenn er vorher so schick blau oder rot eloxiert war...  WAR ER?!?!


----------



## HimoRoyden (8. Februar 2007)

Also eddy_1, das mit der Jugendsünde kannst du vergessen. Ich finde das weiss steht der Dame prächtixt! Zumal ein PV-Beschichtung ja auch qualitativ zum Gestell passt. Und allgemein schwars/weiss/rot ist einfach geil.  

Ich hatte das gleiche vor, muss nun aber nachdenken, da ich den Rahmen mit Kirschkernen strahlen lasse und er danach funkeln sollte wie die Dinger von Cartier... Ich wart da mal ab, wenn´s mich packt werd ich die Spiegelpracht in ein mattes Gewand aus weisser Unschuld hüllen.

P.S.: mach doch das :kotz: Ducktape von der Kettenstrebe. Es gibt schöneres...


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2007)

nein er war original schwarz hatte ihn damals gekauft und mein 18er in bb verkauft und heute ist mir der 16er etwas zu klein (kurz) deswegen is auch der schöne syncros vorbau nich mehr drauf der is nur 90 lang bin es damals als hardcore freerider   gefahren


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2007)

Ich zeig's nochmal. Jetzt mit Decals in Chrom .... und im Basar auch zum Kauf. 

Welchen Smiley nehme ich nur ? Den  oder den  ?


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich zeig's nochmal. Jetzt mit Decals in Chrom .... und im Basar auch zum Kauf.
> 
> Welchen Smiley nehme ich nur ? Den  oder den  ?



Tu's nicht! Ein mit so viel Liebe aufgebautes Schmuckstück... Du brichst ihm doch das Herz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2007)

Doch! Werd' bald alles verkaufen. Hab' nämlich ein neues Hobby!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Doch! Werd' bald alles verkaufen. Hab' nämlich ein neues Hobby!



 Überleg dir das lieber noch mal... Und lass dir Zeit damit. Vielleicht hab ich in der Zwischenzeit im Lotto gewonnen...  
Hat das neue Hobby zwei Milchbehälter an der Front und lange Extremitäten bis zum Boden zum Gehen ? 
Falls ja:                                *VERGISS ES!* 
Falls nein:                             *VERGISS ES TROTZDEM!*


----------



## Bonsaidesign (8. Februar 2007)

Eine Frau hat so viele Nachteile... aber auch gemeinsamkeiten...
Beides ist mit Geld Emotionen und Liebe verbunden!  

Du musst uns ein guts Hobby nennen, das wir das erlauben!!!  

Aber sieht echt super aus!


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2007)

Ne, ne. Da hast du in die falsche Richtung gedacht. 
Ich züchte jetzt Rosen. - Viel spannender als Mountainbikes. :daumen


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Februar 2007)

so wird er dann wohl bis auf Vorbau und Griffe in etwa sein dasein unter`m Hintern meiner Freundin fristen...
XT Schaltung und Antrieb, Magura`s, ne schön tief bauende 65mm Quake Air, Hügi Laufräder und der obligatoische King - halt mal Funktion und Wartungsarmut pur ohne classic oder kult-Schnick-Schnack...


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ne, ne. Da hast du in die falsche Richtung gedacht.
> Ich züchte jetzt Rosen. - Viel spannender als Mountainbikes. :daumen



na komm - wer gackert muss auch eier legen! v. a. wenn es ein altgedientes mitglied der gemeinde ist  
wofür verkaufst du deine bikes ???


----------



## Kint (9. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ne, ne. Da hast du in die falsche Richtung gedacht.
> Ich züchte jetzt Rosen. - Viel spannender als Mountainbikes. :daumen



aaargh ich brauch vorher noch kleber....


----------



## devil-lime (9. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> so wird er dann wohl bis auf Vorbau und Griffe in etwa sein dasein unter`m Hintern meiner Freundin fristen...
> XT Schaltung und Antrieb, Magura`s, ne schön tief bauende 65mm Quake Air, Hügi Laufräder und der obligatoische King - halt mal Funktion und Wartungsarmut pur ohne classic oder kult-Schnick-Schnack...




na das wird doch hübsch. wenn ich mit meinem fertig bin, gibts auch bilder, die bremsen fehlen noch!!


----------



## Janikulus (9. Februar 2007)

so, war heute endlich mal mein Zaskar für den Wettbewerb fotografieren, ist nicht so einfach vom Schaffen vor Sonnenuntergang loszukommen...

Hier mal ein Nebenprodukt der Bilder:





mehr bald im Wettbewerb.

Gruss,

Paul


----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2007)

Sehr schönes Bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (9. Februar 2007)

Sehr geiles Bild! Glück gehabt, denn das scheint bei dem schlechten Wetter Ausnahme im Moment zu sein so ein Bild hin zu bekommen!!

Sieht echt genial aus!!


----------



## redsandow (9. Februar 2007)

romantisch


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

@Janikulus:

Mail mir das Bild bitte in großer Auflösung an martinkrumm (ät) gmx.de.
Frau und Kind fliegen dann vom Desktop-Hintergrund


----------



## der T (10. Februar 2007)

Der Countdown läuft....

mein *NOS GT LTS DH 97* ist fast fertig...

Hat hier jemand den *RockShox Super Deluxe 190mm* Dämpfer schon gefahren?

Fotos kommen ....


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2007)

der T schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den *RockShox Super Deluxe 190mm* Dämpfer schon gefahren?
> 
> Fotos kommen ....



ja ich hatte den schon verbaut und war bis zu seinem ende sehr zufrieden damit. das erwähnte ende kam aber recht abrupt, nachdem ich vor einer abfahrt die fast zugedrehte druckstufe vergessen hatte aufzudrehen  

@janikulus: mir wirds ganz warm ums herz


----------



## der T (10. Februar 2007)

ein zwei Feinheiten kommen noch...grinz






Macht vollens Spass


----------



## oliversen (11. Februar 2007)

Hi T,

schoenes Bike. Hatte neulich auf dem GT Forum mtbr.com eines mit ganz aehnlichem Aufbau gesehen.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=23743&page=12
Post #278

Aber hey, bis du dir sicher das die Scheibe am VR richtig herum montiert ist?

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2007)

da wollt ich doch noch diese photoshop-spielerei von meinem lts präsentieren. 









frage reporterin: mr dean martin was machen sie jeden  morgen?

antwort: ich stehe auf rasiere mich putz mir die zähne und gehe nach hause


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Februar 2007)

Wieso Photoshop-Spielerei? Hast Du es am Bildschirm zusammengebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2007)

wunderschönes Bike und sehr schöne PS bearbeitung (Selektiv S&W, Kontrast?), bringt so richtig das tolle Rad hervor!


----------



## Bonsaidesign (12. Februar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Wieso Photoshop-Spielerei? Hast Du es am Bildschirm zusammengebaut?



Die roten Teile kommen doch ganz klar heraus! Sonst nur S/W!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wunderschönes Bike und sehr schöne PS bearbeitung (Selektiv S&W, Kontrast?), bringt so richtig das tolle Rad hervor!



Kennerblick - Respekt


----------



## Bonsaidesign (12. Februar 2007)

Photoshop ist schon was feines! Farben ändern is ein leichtes, ich liebe es... 

Hier die Special Edition:


----------



## devil-lime (13. Februar 2007)

Hier der erste Eindruck von meinem neuen 
Die Kabel sind noch zu lang und ein passender polierter Syncros Vorbau kommt noch rauf.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Februar 2007)

Voll die Fingedapschen drauf!  

Was sind das für Maguras? Die neue Frog HS33?? 
Sieht cool aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (13. Februar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Voll die Fingedapschen drauf!
> 
> Was sind das für Maguras? Die neue Frog HS33??
> Sieht cool aus!


 
jupp, die green frog. haben mich auch sehr angesprochen.
und es ist halt noch nicht vollständig aufpoliert, keine Zeit bzw


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Februar 2007)

Ich bin nun auch endlich fertig mit dem i-drive pro. Kann zwar nicht gegen ein LTS anstinken, aber gefallen tuts mir trotzdem. Es bekommt noch ne neue SMICA Sattelstütze und ein Dämpfer mit mehr FW wär auch nicht schlecht. Also wenn noch jemand einen hat...Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Dämpfern mit mehr FW im i-drive? Freue mich auf jede Antwort.


----------



## Soldi (13. Februar 2007)

Hi Leuts,
hab mir die letzten 2 Tage die kompletten 117 Seiten gegeben und bin erstaunt! Bis gestern dachte ich GT in Deutschland ist seit "Sport-Import" tot und wurde eines besseren belehrt! Ein dickes Lob an alle Schrauber (geile Teile), Biker und vor allem was mich am Meisten freut "Bikes die nicht nur zum "Eisdiele cruisen" benutzt werden!
Mein "Zaskar" hab ich '96 zusammen geschraubt und zähl einfach mal die Parts auf, die nicht überlebt haben:
Ringle Moby Post, 3St. Rock Shox Mag 21, Marzocchi X600, Marzocchi Bomber Z2, Tune Titan & Stahl Innenlager, Sachs Quarz Gruppe (bis auf Bremsen), seit 2003 einige XT-Teile, ein Flite, 3St. Vetta Mangan St, die Klemmung des Synchros Vorbaus musste getunt werden, 3St. 121 Mavic Ceramic, 2St. Mavic 117, diverse Pedale, die Hügis hatten mehrere komplett neue Lager und Freiläufe. Der damals obligatorische USA-Aufkleber musste weichen als Georgi-IQ-0 gewählt wurde 
Den elfjährigen Härtetest haben nur der Rahmen (falls jemand von GT mitliest: der Ramen war schlampig eloxiert, hatte Schweissverzug und musste erst mal ordentlich ausgerieben werden, bis die Sattelstütze den Weg um den Knick beim hinteren Dreieck fand), Club Roost Lenker, Core Schnellspanner (damals ein Jahr Lieferzeit) und die obligatorischen Chris King's überlebt . 
Den Lebenslauf gibts hier:
http://www.soldi-onza.de/MTB/Das_Bike/das_bike.html
Ein paar Tourenbilder findet Ihr auf meiner Page:
http://www.soldi-onza.de/
Leider wird die Schlamm-pe  demnächst durch ne Affenschaukel von der Stange ersetzt und bekommt dann nicht mehr so viel Auslauf. 
Fast vergessen, zum Zaskar fand ich natürlich damals durch unseren Hansi "No Way".
Weiß jemand, wieviel Euronen für ein aktuellen Zaskar Rahmen nötig sind und was der ca. wiegt?


----------



## kingmoe (14. Februar 2007)

@soldi: Willkommen! Schönes Bike hast du da, eloxierte Zaskars sind immer wieder ein Traum.  

Ach ja, du brauchst nicht noch ein gewurzeltes HR? Hätte noch eins mit XT und Mavic hier ;-)


----------



## Soldi (14. Februar 2007)

@kingmoe,
danke, beim Hinterrad hab ich damals extra auf´s wurzeln verzichtet und setzt hinten auf 36 und vorne auf 32 Speichen.
Ausserdem spart man sich beim Touren im Wald mit einer '96er schlecht gefettete Hügi ne Klingel.


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Februar 2007)

@Soldi: Hi, wieder einer mehr. GT LEBT! Schönes Bike.


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2007)

Stadtschlampe


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2007)

So, hier nun mein '95er Avalanche in der R.I.P. 2007 Ausführung:





Ich mag meine Räder von GT übrigens viel zu sehr   um sie Schlampe zu nennen. 

Manni


----------



## ReneM (15. Februar 2007)

Dann meins auch mal hier:









weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Gruß

René


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön, René. Und, noch dicke Arme vom Polieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Februar 2007)

hier spriessen die singlespeeder auf einmal wie pilze aus dem boden !

sehr schön anzusehen sind da ja immer - bin ich denn hier der einzige, der wegen knieproblemen eine kompaktkurbel am rennrad in erwägung zieht ???
da ist an ssp nicht zu denken...


----------



## ReneM (15. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sehr schön, René. Und, noch dicke Arme vom Polieren



Naja geht so. Mit Alu Magic ging das eigentlich ganz gut. Die vielen tieferen Kratzer und Schrammen sieht man auf dem Bild nicht so, aber da wartet nochmal richtig viel Arbeit! Wollte aber erst mal sehen, wie der Rahmen aussieht, wenn er mal wieder glänzt. Das hat dann schon Spaß gemacht. Ist auch klasse beim fahren, wenn man mal nach unten sieht und sich alles im Rahmen spiegelt...!

Gruß

René


----------



## ReneM (15. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hier spriessen die singlespeeder auf einmal wie pilze aus dem boden !
> 
> sehr schön anzusehen sind da ja immer - bin ich denn hier der einzige, der wegen knieproblemen eine kompaktkurbel am rennrad in erwägung zieht ???
> da ist an ssp nicht zu denken...



Ja, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Es gibt immer mehr SSP Bikes. Ist auch auffallend wenn man mal in der Stadt und an den UNI´s bisschen rumkuckt. Aber  naja. 

Knieprobleme habe ich zum Glück noch keine, habe aber auch nicht vor mit der Übersetzung von 44:16 irgendwelche Berge zu fahren. Ist für mich nur ein schneller Flitzer für die Stadt und um mal den Elberadweg (flach) etwas unsicher zu machen. Es eignet sich auch ganz gut, um den einen oder anderen Rennradfahrer zu verunsichern. 

Gruß

René


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hier spriessen die singlespeeder auf einmal wie pilze aus dem boden !
> 
> sehr schön anzusehen sind da ja immer - bin ich denn hier der einzige, der wegen knieproblemen eine kompaktkurbel am rennrad in erwägung zieht ???
> da ist an ssp nicht zu denken...



Ich bin ja schon eine ganze Weile ohne Schaltung unterwegs und komme trotz leichter Knieprobleme gut klar. Man muss halt direkt eine passende Übersetzung wählen. ABER: Ich wohne in Hamburg, hier ist alles platt, das macht´s wohl so einfach. Für SSP sehr dankbare Gegend.


----------



## GTdanni (15. Februar 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad und als SSP nochmal so schön. 


Aber bitte mach nen Stück Zughülle hinten an die Führung im Triangle, da schuffelt sich doch der Zug ins Alu. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Chat Chambers (15. Februar 2007)

Der kann was, der Hobel und nimmt anstelle des Tequestas am Wettbewerb teil...schwere Entscheidung, aber die Probefahrt heute hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## Chat Chambers (16. Februar 2007)

@ReneM: sehr schönes Teil, Fahrradkurrier in Dubai?


----------



## ReneM (16. Februar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad und als SSP nochmal so schön.
> 
> Aber bitte mach nen Stück Zughülle hinten an die Führung im Triangle, da schuffelt sich doch der Zug ins Alu.



Hallo Danni,

schön dass es dir auch so gut gefällt wie mir.
Ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass die Zugführung nicht aus Alu ist, sondern aus Stahl. Weiß ich aber nicht genau. Aber die Idee da ein Stück Zughülle reinzusetzen ist gut, kann auch nicht schaden wenn es Stahl sein sollte. Werde ich mal machen.

Gruß

René


----------



## ReneM (16. Februar 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> @ReneM: sehr schönes Teil, Fahrradkurrier in Dubai?



Hallo Chat,

kannst du das bitte mal etwas erläutern? Verstehe ich nicht wirklich was du mit dem Fahrradkurier meinst?

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (16. Februar 2007)

Einfach weil es ein edler Stadtflitzer ist...deswegen "Fahrradkurrier in Dubai" ..naja, war n blöder Kommentar..


----------



## ReneM (16. Februar 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Einfach weil es ein edler Stadtflitzer ist...deswegen "Fahrradkurrier in Dubai" ..naja, war n blöder Kommentar..



Ahhhhhh! Jetzt ja! Da war ich entweder etwas zu langsam (oder zu sehr mit anderen Dingen im Kopf blockiert), oder es war wirklich etwas weit hergeholt. Aber egal, inzwischen finde ich es ein sehr Kompliment.

Dein 97er Zaskar ist aber echt auch sehr sehr edel!!! Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut! War mir nur etwas zu teuer es komplett mit qualitativ passenden Komponenten auszustatten. Deshalb eben SSP. 

Gruß

René


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Februar 2007)

Ich bin immer mehr an einem Riser Lenker interessiert glaube ich! 
Sieht doch sehr geil aus aufm Zaskar... Mal schauen was der Sommer bringt!
Ich denke ich drehe gleich bei der Sonne noch ne Runde!


----------



## tomasius (16. Februar 2007)

... ich konnte einfach nicht nein sagen  

Meine Sammlung ist um ein nagelneues! 94er Zaskar reicher geworden (und ich mal wieder ärmer)  







Werde Samstag mal meine NOS XTR 900   Teile dranschrauben und auf geht's zum Wettbewerb.

Hoffentlich gewinne ich dort, Zuhause hab' ich nämlich gerde endglütig verloren...  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... ich konnte einfach nicht nein sagen
> 
> Meine Sammlung ist um ein nagelneues! 94er Zaskar reicher geworden (und ich mal wieder ärmer)
> 
> ...



ich bitte doch abstand zu nehmen um mit so einer traurigen geschichte das wählende gt volk unter druck zu setzen.
es grüsst ein dir wohlgesonnener und ein bisschen neidender gt fahrer.    und wähler


WIE DER WEISE LAO GTSE SCHON SAGTE:
wer sich ein 2tes und 3tes gt zaskar nach hause holt der holt sich stress nach hause.
.


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Februar 2007)

zumindest die decals sind 95er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (18. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> zumindest die decals sind 95er...



Die Decals an meinem 93er sehen ähnlich aus (s.u.) - könnte dies daher kommen, dass sich die Decals von 1993-95 kaum verändert haben??

Aber ich denke Tom wird schon das Jahr wissen.


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Februar 2007)

die auf deinem dürften später mal drauf gekommen sein - vielleicht hat tom ja einen späten 94er, also 95er modell? das ausfallende wird es zeigen...


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Februar 2007)

die decals gab`s ja auch mal einzeld bei felenzo(?) wie hier an der schwangerschaftsschaukel meiner freundin...


----------



## GT-Man (18. Februar 2007)

Stimmt - habe eben in den Katalogen nachgeschaut, wonach der gelbe "Fussel-"Rand nur bei den 95ern vorhanden war. Die 94er hatten einen weißen Rand.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Februar 2007)

> die decals gab`s ja auch mal einzeld bei felenzo



Wie ist denn eigentlich die Quali von seinen Decals ?


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich die Quali von seinen Decals ?



der hat originaldecals verkauft,zumindest zu großteil...


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Februar 2007)

Okay...Danke!


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2007)

Hier nochmal mein nagelneuer 95er Zaskar (Rahmennummer 0994...) Rahmen.  






Und wieder beginnt die Teilesuche.  Es soll so nah wie möglich der Originalausstattung entsprechen.






Ich suche allerdings noch eine schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze in 27,0, einen Satz Tioga Psycho K (gab's die nicht letztens in der Bucht?) und einen Flite. Alle anderen Teile habe ich bereits.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Februar 2007)

bei`m 95er ist aber ganz sicher 27,0mm.
wo konntest du denn die schnellspanner auftreiben???


----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2007)

Tom, das Teil ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (19. Februar 2007)

@Tom
Mal ne Frage, was meinst Du mit


> Es soll so nah wie möglich der Originalausstattung entsprechen


?
Ich hoffe doch nicht mit den Shimanoteilen von damals (find die Kurbeln alles andere als hübsch und denke mit Schrecken an die Naben von damals zurück).


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Februar 2007)

die kurbel ist wohl mit eine der allerbesten vierkantkurbel`n die es je gab(oder sogar DIE beste) und was an den White industries naben auszusetzen ist verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz...
aber gut, geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich finde das projekt top so wie es geplant ist.


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2007)

@zaskar 76: Danke für die Info. Also suche ich eine schwarze Syncros Stütze in 27,0.  

@kingmoe: Ich bin auch erstaunt, dass hier in Forum scheinbar keiner das Inserat gesehen hat. Es wurde als 98er Zaskar angeboten. Aber Rahmennummer und Decals widerlegen das ja. Mir war's aber auch einiges Wert.  
Und ja, Kingmoe, die Decals sind auch schon abfotografiert.  

@soldi: Doch, ich werde es so wie's im 95er Katalog abgebildet ist, aufbauen.   Hab' sowieso noch eine NOS XTR  900er Gruppe, eine Judy XC und einen Syncros Vorbau hier rumliegen.   - Ich steh' halt nicht so auf die Sachen von Precision, Paul,Kooka, Ringle, etc.  

Gruß, Tom (der sein Pantera jetzt für schlappe 200  VB anbietet  )


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Februar 2007)

@tomasius:

Was wollte er denn jetzt endgültig. Angeboten hat er es für 350  inkl. Versand. Was musstest jetzt noch zahlen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> @tomasius:
> 
> Was musstest jetzt noch zahlen.



Ja, deine Angabe geht in die richtige Richtung. Ich "musste" nicht, ich "wollte"!


----------



## Spezialistz (19. Februar 2007)

eben bei nem kollegen abgestaubt.







fsa steuersatz reingehauen und mal schnell mit sachen zusammengesteckt, die so rumlagen.






(cam hat bei wenig licht mit blitz irgendwie fokus probleme....)


bevor ich es vergesse..weis jemand, welches klemmenmaß ich brauche? auf jeden fall kleiner als 30...
sattelstütze is 26,8. zum glück hatte ich sowas noch rumliegen.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Februar 2007)

Ich kriege grad einen echt harten Retro-Schub...

Wow, ReneM, das glänzt ja... Da weiß ich ja, was ich zu tun habe. Bei mir steht seit einigen Jahren ein liebevoll augebautes Zaskar aus 1993 im Wohnzimmer (Foto folgt), gute alte Zeit... Dann kam der Job. Der ist zwar immer noch da, aber ich will wieder mehr biken!!! Also auch bei mir polieren angesagt;-).

Sag mal ReneM: Dein Zaskar sieht irgendwie superleicht aus, oder?
Also, auf bald, habe mich heute erst angemeldet. Foto folgt!

Beste Grüße aus Berlin
Christian


----------



## Soldi (19. Februar 2007)

@zaskar76
Die Kurbeln bzw. Kettenblättern hatten mich damals wegen Dauerchainsucks in die "Arme" von Sachs getrieben. Von der Optik hab mich wohl zu sehr an die der 4-armer gewöhnt.
Bei den Naben dachte ich es wären damals welche Shimano (hab heute noch Kugeln von der damals obligatorischen Großfamilienpackung Ersatzkugeln für die 95'er XT-Naben übrig  ) , hatte mich wohl geirrt!
Der Rest ist ohne Zweifel Top (fastschonneidischbin  )!


zaskar76 schrieb:


> die kurbel ist wohl mit eine der allerbesten vierkantkurbel`n die es je gab(oder sogar DIE beste) und was an den White industries naben auszusetzen ist verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz...
> aber gut, geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich finde das projekt top so wie es geplant ist.


----------



## ReneM (20. Februar 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich kriege grad einen echt harten Retro-Schub...
> 
> Wow, ReneM, das glänzt ja... Da weiß ich ja, was ich zu tun habe. Bei mir steht seit einigen Jahren ein liebevoll augebautes Zaskar aus 1993 im Wohnzimmer (Foto folgt), gute alte Zeit... Dann kam der Job. Der ist zwar immer noch da, aber ich will wieder mehr biken!!! Also auch bei mir polieren angesagt;-).
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

danke für die Blumen. Also das polieren hat unheimlich Spaß gemacht, weil man direkt den Erfolg sieht und man dann garnicht mehr aufhören möchte um auch das letzte bisschen Glanz heraus zu holen. Empfehlen kann ich Alu Magic oder Nevr Dull. Beides zu finden bei z.B. Polo, dem Motorrad Teile Händler. Dann nen schönen weichen Lappen (am besten Frottee (also Handtuch)) und dann geht das los. Viel Spaß dabei. 

Wiegen tut das gute Stück wirklich nicht viel, wobei es da auch noch genug Potential gäbe. Aber eigentlich war es nur so ein Winterprojekt, wo ich den noch rumhängenden Rahmen wieder aktivieren wollte und die Teile möglichst billig organisiert habe. Eigentlich müsste da mal noch ein schönerer Lenker und ein besserer Vorbau dran. Auch ein Flite wäre noch passend... usw. usf!

Wiegen konnte ich es bisher mangels Zugwaage noch nicht, hab ich aber vor.

Nun lass doch mal dein 93er sehen!!!

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2007)

Hi René,
hallo alle zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich es ja zumindest noch mal putzen vor dem Einstellen. Aber aufgrund der großen Nachfrage... hier ein paar Fotos. Hoffentlich könnt ihr was erkennen, ich mußte ohne Ende komprimieren. Ich habe das Zaskar in 1993 in Heilbronn beim Händler gekauft (echte 1. Hand...) und natürlich auch ein paar Sachen geändert:

- Syncros Hardcore-Stütze
- Syncros Vorbau
- güldener Race Face-Lenker (gut und bunt war die Zeit...)
- Grip Shifter
- Magura HS33 Raceline (anschrauben, vergessen, funktioniert immer...)
- PULSTAR USA HR-Nabe
- Nuke Proof VR-Carbonnabe (da hat mir eigentlich jeder gesagt, das Ding hält keine 100 Kilometer, aber sie läuft und läuft nun schon seit 10 Jahren... Hat auch harten Sachen überlebt am Gardasee. Ich zum Beispiel lag danach im Krankenwagen (mal wieder Kieferbruch. Das waren noch die Zeiten, als Protektoren noch nicht so richtig hip waren  )
- Flite (abgewetzt, aber gut)
- die Manitou kam letztes Jahr ran, vorher gute alte Bologna lite
- HR: Fast Fred auf Mavic
- VR: WTB Primal Raptor. Ich hatte vorher immer schöne weiße ONZA Porcupine. Allerdings kommt man maximal 100 Kilometer bis zum nächsten Platten. Außerdem war ich es leid, nach jeder Not-Vollbremsung einen neuen Reifen kaufen zu müssen... 
- Und: nachdem mir meine Eggbeater aus dem Keller geklaut wurden, jetzt GT BMX-Pedale. Für die Stadt OK, aber immer mit Fleischwunden an Wade und Schienbein verbunden...
- ist mit ca. 11,5 kg nicht ganz leicht, aber nicht kaputtzukriegen  

Ansonsten ist noch etwas XT dran, was ich einfach nicht kaputtkriege.
Wie gesagt, VOR dem Polieren. Danke für die Super-Tipps, René!!

Ich gehe dann mal ins Bad, Handtuch holen.
Wenn ich grad ne Freundin hätte, müßte sie sich halt mit was anderem abtrocknen  

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> - die Manitou kam letztes Jahr ran, vorher gute alte Bologna lite



  und wann kommt die wieder ab ? ? ?
eine AXEL an einem ansonsten stimmigen zaskar treibt mir persönlich etwas die schamesröte ins gesicht!

es sind zwar ein paar gewagte farbkombinationen (gold mit neongelb  ), aber die gehen noch locker durch.

nur die gabel nicht...


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2007)

@zaskar-le: Wilkommen im (GT) Forum !  

Ein schönes Zaskar hast du, und dann auch noch aus erster Hand. 

Ich konnte mir in meiner Jugend nie ein Zaskar leisten  Und heute, Jahre später, habe ich u.a. zwei Zaskars. Schuld ist der GT- Virus. Den gibt's hier, er ist ansteckend und man wird ihn auch so schnell nicht wieder los.  

Viel Spaß beim Polieren (bringt dicke Arme), aber es lohnt sich.  

Ach ja, irgendjemand kann dir hier sogar die GT Aufkleber besorgen.  

Eine zeitgenössische Gabel könnte durchaus rein. In meinem Zaskar ist z.B. eine Cannondale P-Bone Starrgabel.  

Die Yeti Griffe würde ich evtl. gegen Ritchey Truegrips tauschen. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Februar 2007)

> Ach ja, irgendjemand kann dir hier sogar die GT Aufkleber besorgen.



Dieser jemand antwortet aber auch nicht jedem !!!


----------



## Bonsaidesign (20. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Dieser jemand antwortet aber auch nicht jedem !!!



 Geilo, ich liebe Wortspiele!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

*Ja, ich weiß, die Gabel...* Ich wußte, das gibt Schelte  
Aber jeder hat doch mal so eine Phase, in der nicht alles so rund läuft. Länder fangen Kriege an, Herr Brodie beschließt, keine Bikes mehr zu bauen, und ich habe halt in einer dunklen, düsteren Nacht eine Axel an ein Zaskar geschraubt. Bitte habt Nachsicht, ich arbeite schon an dem Thema. Vielleicht mit dem nächsten Geldregen, mal sehen...

Die YETI-Griffe auswechseln ist eine gute Idee! Vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal ohne Handschuhe fahren, ohne daß sich auf meiner Handfläche ein gewisser Schriftzug abzeichnet, der noch Stunden danach zu sehen ist  .

Und mit dem Wechsel der Griffe wäre ja auch die Farbgebung etwas entschärft. Die Farbkombi ist wirklich etwas gewagt, aber mit der inzwischen ausgeblichenen Farbe der Magura´s gehts inzwischen. Viel neon ist im Lenkerbereich nicht mehr. Ihr wisst ja, es war früher alles etwas bunter (und schöner... ). Und dafür, dass bis auf die Gabel (ja, ich weiß) fast alles noch original aus der bunten, schönen, ereignisreichen Ära stammt, hält sich das Eloxierte doch in dezentem Rahmen, oder?

Und ich habe damals (da war ich süße 17) auch monatelang geschuftet und gespart wie ein Weltmeister, bis ich mir das gute Stück   leisten konnte. Aber die Gelddruckmaschine habe ich leider auch heute, trotz aller Bemühungen, noch nicht erfunden. Ich melde mich, wenn´s soweit ist, versprochen. Dann kaufen wir ebay leer, und machen ein schönes Retro-Museum auf. Sagt mal, gibt es das vielleicht schon irgendwo? (Schöne GT´s aus besten Zeiten, dann lange Zeit nichts  aber auch vielleicht mit schönen Brodie´s, Breezer´s, Rocky´s, Fat´s, Titan- und Aluklassikern)??. Ja, Aufkleber. Das ist ein tolles Stichwort. Die waren leider von ein paar mehr oder weniger lustigen Stürzen (Tempo 70, Schotter, aua) so kaputt, da habe ich sie abgemacht. Bei ebay finde ich nichts. Wie gesagt, 93er-Rahmen...
War einer von Euch eigentlich mal im Tibet zur Huldigung? (Außer Tim und Struppi, die waren schon da)

Ade und bis bald
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2007)

Schelten gib es hier nicht. Nur Verbesserungsvorschläge 

Aber ich denke, dass Du das ganze richtig verstanden hast. Sei willkommen hier und lass Dich vom GT-Virus richtig anstecken. Ist schon recht lustig, wenn alle nasse Hände haben, weil irgendwo ein schöner Rahmen auftaucht und jeder diesen haben will


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2007)

@zaskar-le: ich würde mich evtl. mal bei ebay nach einer RS Judy XC oder MAG 21 umsehen. - Oder, wie ich, eine Starrgabel. - Aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmacksache. Bin auf das Lifting gespannt.  

@gt-musa:


> Dieser jemand antwortet aber auch nicht jedem !!!


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2007)

Hi Tom,

hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, eine schöne alte RS. Kriegt man die noch in gutem, nicht zerrittenem Zustand?? Re-Umrüstung auf starr wäre auch so eine Sache. Meine Bologna haben sie mir allerdings auch aus dem Keller geklaut. Aber wenigstens hatten sie Stil, die Diebe. Den ganzen Shimano-Kram haben die nicht angerührt!!! Jetzt steht alles im Wohnzimmer, mein Kater passt auf.

Der kleine Knirps oben links  ist übrigens mein Sohnemann. Süß, oder? Er hat jetzt auch sein erstes Tretrad bekommen. Meine Versuche, ein entsprechendes GT aufzutreiben, sind kläglich gescheitert  .Ich bin ja das erste Mal in so einem Forum, aber ich befürchte, das könnte echt süchtig machen. Kaum mal einen Kaffee geholt, schon ist eine Antwort da. 

Krass, wie schnell man wieder ins Bike-Fieber verfallen kann.
Ich drehe jetzt mal noch mal eine Runde.

Bis bald!


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2007)

@zaskar le: kann heini nur recht geben. 
jeder fährt sein bike wie er es mag! und jedem wird hier gern hilfreich zur seite gestanden  
mir gehts bei der axel nicht darum möglichst nah am original zu bleiben (fahre selbst eine skareb am xcr und eine 2004er sid am avalanche  ), sondern eher darum, dass die axel einfach auch nix (oder nicht viel) taugt und die aura lol: ) eines zaskars erheblich stört.
wenn du mal etwas geld übrig hast schau dich nach was anderem um, und so lange reitest du eben auf der aktuellen forke rum


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich bin ja das erste Mal in so einem Forum, aber ich befürchte, das könnte echt süchtig machen. Kaum mal einen Kaffee geholt, schon ist eine Antwort da.
> 
> Krass, wie schnell man wieder ins Bike-Fieber verfallen kann.
> Ich drehe jetzt mal noch mal eine Runde.



hehe wir haben ihn...



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Kriegt man die noch in gutem, nicht zerrittenem Zustand?? Re-Umrüstung auf starr wäre auch so eine Sache. Meine Bologna haben sie mir allerdings auch aus dem Keller geklaut.


in der bucht gibt es immer mal wieder judys in gutem zustand für nicht allzu viel geld. die sind auch nicht so enpfindlich wie z.b. die sids.
ganz starr würde ich persönlich nicht dauerhaft fahren wollen. es sei denn, du hast noch ein weiteres (anwender-)bike ?


----------



## redsandow (21. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hehe wir haben ihn...


----------



## benni.deluxe (21. Februar 2007)

Update - under construction

so, nachdem ichs am letzen Wochenende noch einmal komplett zerlegt habe, um den Hinterbau und das restliche Aluminium auf Hochglanz zu polieren, hab ichs heut Abend noch ein wenig zusammen geschraubt und auch gleich ein paar neue Teile angebaut.
Hoffe, dass der Rest zum Wochenende eintrifft, dann kanns ichs endlich fertig machen.










Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## HimoRoyden (21. Februar 2007)

WOW. What ai bike!

Die Syncros Revos allein sind schon der HAMMER! Lechtzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Februar 2007)

Schönes Bike,Benni !!!


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Februar 2007)

wunderschön der bock, aber die supreme`s hinter nem brakebooster zu verstecken - nein, das haben sie wirklich nicht verdient...  
ansonsten top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2007)

welcome in the lts and sts thermo family. 
wieder einer der das wagnis eines rahmenbruchs eingeht. ich lebe ständig in dieser angst aber dieser rahmen (übrigends der schönste fully-rahmen der welt und aller zeiten)    gehört bewegt und vor allem gezeigt.

wie sagte mal jemand zu mir: OH WHAT A HEADTURNER  

ps : hab noch decal sätze


----------



## benni.deluxe (21. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> wunderschön der bock, aber die supreme`s hinter nem brakebooster zu verstecken - nein, das haben sie wirklich nicht verdient...
> ansonsten top



Weißt Du, allein das Gefühl, Supremes zu haben, beruhigt ungemein. 

Ansonsten aber Danke

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## benni.deluxe (21. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> welcome in the lts and sts thermo family.
> wieder einer der das wagnis eines rahmenbruchs eingeht. ich lebe ständig in dieser angst aber dieser rahmen (übrigends der schönste fully-rahmen der welt und aller zeiten)    gehört bewegt und vor allem gezeigt.
> 
> wie sagte mal jemand zu mir: OH WHAT A HEADTURNER
> ...



Hallo David,

muss Deinen Worten da vollkommen zustimmen. Einer der schönsten Fully-Rahmen ever built.

Die "Willkommensgrüße" sind zwar nicht so ganz angebracht, immerhin feile ich schon bald 2 Jahre an dem Bock, aber das macht es ja denke ich gerade aus.
Wenn, dann treib ichs halt bis zur perfeGTion. Deswegen wollt ichs vorher auch noch nicht so zeigen.

Gedanken darüber, dass es bricht, mache ich mir eigentlich nicht wirklich. Gefahren wirds natürlich schon, aber halt nicht wie son Zuckerkranker.

Nen kompletten Stickerstz fürs STS habe ich übrigens auch noch bei mir im Schreibtisch liegen. Kommt bei Zeiten mal ran.

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Februar 2007)

beruhigt mich auch immer wieder, aber da wir gerade bei bremsen und "perfeGTion" sind - suchste eigendlich noch ne tuningbremsbrücke oder soll da mal ne originale ohne cantiegegenhalter dran?  
ist es nicht schön wenn einem nie die "aufgaben" ausgehen?


----------



## benni.deluxe (21. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> beruhigt mich auch immer wieder, aber da wir gerade bei bremsen und "perfeGTion" sind - suchste eigendlich noch ne tuningbremsbrücke oder soll da mal ne originale ohne cantiegegenhalter dran?
> ist es nicht schön wenn einem nie die "aufgaben" ausgehen?



Sorry, aber das konnt ich mir eben nicht verkneifen. War ja auch nicht böse gemeint.

Da war mal ne Tuningbrücke von AC dran, die aber ziemlich ätzend aussah. Deswegen hab ich erstmal die Originale angebaut. Eine ohne Gegenhalter wär natürlich schon perfekter. Sonst gehen einem ja wirklich bald die Aufgaben aus, was ja äußerst ärgerlich wär. Wenn Du also einen Abnehmer suchen solltest, meld Dich doch bei mir.

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## Bonsaidesign (22. Februar 2007)

Verdammt geiles Bike!!! Das passt alles 100%!!!
Aber das wusste ich schon anhand von den letzten Bildern,
dass es nur ein feines Teil werden kann!! 

Aber Benni, schade das der Satz "Gefahren wirds natürlich schon, aber halt nicht wie son Zuckerkranker" 
bei mir nicht das bewirkt was er aussagt. Ich habe seit letztem Jahr Diabetes, aber meine Fahrweise und
Kondition haben sich nicht verändert! *hehe

Hört sich so an als wird man da Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Das passt alles 100%!!!



als selbsternannter sachverständiger für rotes und rot eloxiertes muss ich 0,3% abziehen für die dämpferfeder, die farblich nicht zu den roten eloxteilen passt. 
und vielleicht noch 0,2% für die faltenbälge an den standrohren, deren notwendigkeit mir bei älteren gabeln schon klar ist, die ich aber optisch nicht so den knaller finde.
bleiben 99,5%  




Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Verdammt geiles Bike!!!



da kann ich nur zustimmen! das rad ist ein traum, von dem mich eigentlich nur die von david beschriebene angst eines bruchs (war ja selbst schon live bei einem solchen dabei - gell rafa  ) abhält!


----------



## Bonsaidesign (22. Februar 2007)

Ist das wirklich so instabil?
Ich wiege maximal 70kg, sowas sollte es doch aushalten?
Will mich auch soaws haben!!!


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

ich denke das problem ist, dass man nie wissen kann, was vorher mit dem teil angestellt wurde - es sei denn man bekommt das teil nos. das wiederum dürfte fast unmöglich sein.
weiterhin könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass damals beim fasern wickeln die qualitätsstreuung noch recht hoch war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni.deluxe (22. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> als selbsternannter sachverständiger für rotes und rot eloxiertes muss ich 0,3% abziehen für die dämpferfeder, die farblich nicht zu den roten eloxteilen passt.
> und vielleicht noch 0,2% für die faltenbälge an den standrohren, deren notwendigkeit mir bei älteren gabeln schon klar ist, die ich aber optisch nicht so den knaller finde.
> bleiben 99,5%



Hallo Volker,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine sachkundige Analyse.
Die Feder des Dämpfers erhält von mir auch Abzüge in der B Note. Würde ich auch gerne noch tauschen. Gibt es da was, bzw. was wären sonst die Alternativen? Anderer Dämpfer? Wenn ja, welcher?
Die Shock Boots bleiben denke ich erst mal dran, aber ich weiß es selbst noch nicht so genau. Finde "ohne" eigentlich auch viel schöner.

Mit Deiner Wertung von 99,5% kann ich aber ganz gut leben  

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## benni.deluxe (22. Februar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Verdammt geiles Bike!!! Das passt alles 100%!!!
> Aber das wusste ich schon anhand von den letzten Bildern,
> dass es nur ein feines Teil werden kann!!
> 
> ...



Schön zu hören, dass es Dich in keinster Weise einschränkt.
Na dann immer weiter so    

Schönen Gruß 

Benjamin


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Februar 2007)

Liebe Leute,

heute mal eine ganz banale Frage; ich habe mich aber über die Jahre tatsächlich noch nie damit auseinandergesetzt. Wie bekomme ich am besten hartnäckige Decal-Klebereste von meinem BB, ohne dass es in das schöne 6061 T6 Löcher brennt oder das edle Material aufgrund chemischer Reaktion anfängt, heiße Blasen zu werfen?? Idee hätte ich, bin aber kein Chemiker... Mein Fingernagel ist schon bis aufs Fleisch runtergekratzt; das Zeug ist so böse hartnäckig, da muss was anderes her. René, wie hast Du das gemacht? Bei DEM Glanz... 

Könnte natürlich auch andere Leute fragen. Aber bis ich denen erklärt habe, wie wichtig eine sachkundige Info hierzu ist und wieso bei entsprechendem Mißerfolg   mein Leben eigentlich vorbei wäre und ich vor Trauer die nächsten 12 Monate nur noch schwarz tragen würde...

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich glaube, die Fragestellung ist lösbar, nur für mich eben grad nicht abschließend. Aber ich schätze, in spätestens 30 Minuten weiß ich Bescheid, bei Eurem Tempo


----------



## Janikulus (22. Februar 2007)

versuche es mal mit "Pinselreiniger", oder Nagellackentferner (Freundin fragen...)


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2007)

Direkt danach aber wieder versiegeln mit Alu-Magic oder Auto-Pol uuuuuund dann mit Liquid Glass polieren, min. 8 Stunden warten, wieder auftragen, polieren, warten, wieder auftragen, polieren,wieder auftragen......

bei meinem Avalanche BB habe ich so 8 Schichten drauf, ist aber dafür "Fingerabdrucksicher" und Ruck-Zuck nachpoliert.


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Februar 2007)

wenn`s diese ganz alten harten splitter/bröckel-decals sind gehen die hervorragend mit plastikkarten ab (kante von alter ec-karte oder sonstiges)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Februar 2007)

*Also Zaskar LE:* Ich habe das ganze Geröhr in die Badewanne gestellt, den Boiler auf 100% gestellt, die Wanne einlaufen lassen und einen Schuss "DuschDass Active Body" reingegeben. Dann bei etwa 60°C unter ständigem Wenden etwa 1 Std. aufwärmen lassen. Die Decalz gehen weg wie nix. Du darfst den Rahmen während dem Abziehen nur nicht aus der Brühe nehmen, weil Alu aufgrund des hohen Wärmeleitkoeffizienten schlagartig die Temperatur der Umgebungsluft annimmt und die Decalz wieder pappen. 

TiP: Unterwasserdemontage mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille - sieht komisch aus, geht aber.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (23. Februar 2007)

Sowas geiles!!  
Haste später auch noch mit Ihm gebadet?? *g

Also ich habe aufkleber immer mit dem Heißluftfön abgemacht!
Noch besser ist eine Art Gummi im KFZ-Bereich.
Damit machen sie ohne den Lack kaputt zu machen die decals ab!


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für alle Antworten! Ich sage ja, weniger als 30 Minuten...

Mit der Wanne lass´ ich mal lieber bleiben. a) habe keine Wanne b) möglicherweise gehen dann meine liebevoll aufgeklebten Race-Face und Onza-Sachen der ersten Stunde noch mit ab! Das kann ich nicht riskieren...

Ich werde es mal mit Nagellackentferner versuchen, auch wenn ich dabei kaum hinschauen kann, so wie das ätzende Zeug stinkt. Davor steht aber mangels Freundin noch der Gang in die Drogerie (peinlich, peinlich).... Aber ich kann ja sagen: ist für mein Zaskar  

Also, besten Dank für alle Tipps!  Vielleicht präsentiere ich das Ergebnis ja schon bald an dieser Stelle.

Gesegnete Grüße
Christian


----------



## Soldi (23. Februar 2007)

Hi Zaskar-LE,
bei Conrad (Elektronik) gibts Etikettenlöser, den kannste gezielt einsetzen. Ist ein echtes Teufelszeug, greift den Lack nicht an, löst hartnäckigen Schmutz und "High" macht es auch noch  .


----------



## Janikulus (23. Februar 2007)

Etikettenlöser und Pinselreiniger findest du aber auch in der Drogerie! Und kosten höchstens die Hälfte, stinkt auch nich so, naja wobei Pinselreiniger ist schon hart, lieber damit Draussen arbeiten.


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2007)

Meine Neu-Erwerbung.





Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, welche Gabel rein soll.

Rock Shox Mag 21 oder Manitou.

Vorbau und Lenker kommen auf jeden Fall ersetzt.


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Februar 2007)

wenn du nicht so schnell gewesen währst hätte ich nur vorbau,lenker, steuersatz und vielleicht was von den shimanoteilen getauscht, die bologna-lite bietet in dem stahlrahmen doch genug komfort und sieht super aus ... wozu nen kilo mehr dranschrauben wenn der ferderungsperformace eh nicht der hit ist? fahren würde ich ja auch mit stolzer brust, aber hartes gelände oder sonstiges willste der lackierung doch wohl nicht antun oder?
viel spass mit dem sehr feinem teil


----------



## devil-lime (24. Februar 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad!!Ich find auch, das die Gabel wunderbar da rein passt.sieht damit so schön clean aus.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2007)

hey jörg,

sehr schönes teil ! ! ! lenker und vorbau zu tauschen halte ich für eine sehr gute idee.
in sachen gabel schliesse ich mich den vorrednern an - die starrgabel passt perfekt !


----------



## kingmoe (24. Februar 2007)

Gabel so lassen, traumhaftes Bike. Ach ja, du musst mir noch bestätigen, dass es für mich zu klein ist, sonst werde ich neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2007)

Wie groß darf er denn nicht sein??


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wie groß darf er denn nicht sein??



Habe es jetzt auch im Claasic-Froum gefunden, hätte gepasst und der Preis war ja top...  
Aber es ist ja "hier" geblieben, das ist ein Trost.

Hier mein neues Spielzeug für die Stadt. Am Aufbau waren ja indirekt auch Leute aus dem Forum beteiligt, merci! 

2000er Avalanche mit Marzocchi MXR-Coil (auf Luft umgerüstet), Avid BB5 Discs, XT-Hebel, Antrieb & Schaltung komplett LX (XT SW)...
Ach ja, der Xtreme Big bBar von Rose ist der Hammer!
http://www.roseversand.de/output/pic.aspx?vid=22535


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt auch im Claasic-Froum gefunden, hätte gepasst und der Preis war ja top...
> Aber es ist ja "hier" geblieben, das ist ein Trost.
> 
> [/IMG]


Hab mich auch in das gute Stück verliebt 

Soll ich Dich noch ein wenig ärgern.  Den Preis hab ich nicht bezahlt. 

Der nette Mensch wollte das Rad aber nicht versenden. Wir haben uns auf halber Strecke bei Fulda getroffen.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich noch ein wenig ärgern.  Den Preis hab ich nicht bezahlt.



Schweinebande...


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2007)

So, heute war der erste Arbeitseinsatz des Psyclones. Auch wenn mancher jetzt schimpfen wird, aber dafür ist er gemacht worden  





Die kleine Runde hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ist wieder ein neues Fahrgefühl.  Habe trotz aller Aussagen die Starrrgabel erstmal gegen die MAG 21 getauscht (die Starrgabel bleibt auf jeden Fall hier). Vorbau ist erstmal durch einen alten Ritchey Pro getauscht und als Lenker dient jetzt ein Syncros.


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2007)

barbar du


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> barbar du



Wieso???

Wegen der Mag oder wegen des Dreckes?? 

Der Dreck ist zumindest weg


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2007)

beides lol


----------



## Kint (1. März 2007)

tom.... darf ich mal ganz zart anmerken, das gusset sieht komisch....  aus:

guck dir das katalogfoto nochmal an.... korreeliert übrigens mit meinem 95er katalog.... 



tomasius schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein nagelneuer 95er Zaskar (Rahmennummer 0994...) Rahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (1. März 2007)

Genau das hat mich zunächst auch etwas stutzig gemacht. Aber alle anderen Merkmale (Endkappe, Rahmennummer, 6016 Prägung) lassen doch eindeutig  auf ein Zaskar schließen? Macht mich nicht unglücklich.  
Werde gegen Abend mal weitere Bilder reinsetzen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2007)

Die Schweissnähte sind schon sehr dick....
Bei meinem Avalanche von 95 sind sie jedenfalls filigraner.





Wir haben doch bestimmt noch ein "echtes" Foto eines '95er Zaskar, sollte man mal daneben stellen.

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## tomasius (1. März 2007)

hey leute, heut' ist nicht der 1. April  !!! 
Macht mich nicht verrückt !!!


----------



## Soldi (1. März 2007)

@Kint


> tom.... darf ich mal ganz zart anmerken, das gusset sieht komisch.... aus:
> 
> guck dir das katalogfoto nochmal an.... korreeliert übrigens mit meinem 95er katalog....


gusset = Aufnahme vom Hinterrad?
War glaub beim LE so, weil es (beim LE) innen ausgefräst wurde.
Mein '96er Rahmen (einer der Ersten) war damals auch geringfügig anders als welche die später ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## tomasius (1. März 2007)

... Wir werden es heute Abend wissen. Dann kommen Bilder (und die Ernüchterung  ). Also die Aufnahme für's HR ist bei mir auch definitiv gefräst (Hoffnungsschimmer  ).

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tomasius (1. März 2007)

@kint:

Hier die Bilder. Es wird wohl doch ein Zaskar sein!  
















Ansonsten hab' ich ein perfekte Fälschung, oder  

@kint: Mach' du dich mal auf den 1. April gefasst.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2007)

vielleicht ein montagsrahmen   
aber g..l is das teil allemal.


----------



## versus (1. März 2007)

habe die bei GT auch schweisser *ausgebildet *- harharhar...


----------



## GT-Man (1. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> vielleicht hat tom ja einen späten 94er, also 95er modell? das ausfallende wird es zeigen...



Es ist ein 94er.


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. März 2007)

Das Gusset an meinem 1995er Zaskar hat genau dieselbe Form wie bei dem Rahmen von Tomasius.
Meines ist von 01/1995 mit der Nummer 69 - eben eine ware Sexmachine


----------



## Kint (2. März 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> gusset = Aufnahme vom Hinterrad?




nein. gusset = eingeschweisstes verstärkungsblech zur besseren krafteinleitung vom steuerohr ins Ober und Unterrohr. ("das kleine dreieck unterm oberrohr")

in Zeiten von hydroformed tubing eher auf dem Rückzug war es in den 90ern die waffe der wahl um entweder a einem billig rahmen einen "hardcore" look zu geben oder b in den händen vernünftiger rahmen konstrukteure / bauer das gewichts stefigkeitsverhältnis signifikant zugunsten der Steifigkeit und haltbarkeit bei hochbelasteten rahmen ausschlagen zu lassen. gibts entweder als blech das dirket flach aufs rohr getackert wird oder als blech das senkrecht auf dem rohr in verbindungswinkeln steht wie beim dynamics oder eben als teilstück eines rohres das angetackert wird. zu a und b vgl.: dynamics hardcore : 

http://www.fearfactorzero.de/bigpix/mtb5g.jpg

in diesem fall geht es darum dass zaskars eigentlich eckige gussets wie im unteren von toms fotos zu sehen haben, und nicht son ein abgerundetes etwas das unter dem OR rumdümpelt wie in dem oberen. IDR ist ein gusset der oberen art gerne ein merkmal für ein ricochet, backwoods, pantera, arrowhead oder anderen "alu müll"....


----------



## Fora (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

wollt mich bzw. mein Bike auch mal vorstellen.

Es ist ein 93er Terramoto, ursprünglich mit Exage-Ausstattung, aber vom Händler damals auf Suntour XC Expert umgebaut. Im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder verbastelt, momentan siehts wohl so aus:

Steuersatz: Tioga Alchemy
Gabel: Bomber Z2
Bremsen: Magura HS 22 RaceLine
Schaltung: XC Expert
Innenlager: Shimano LX
Kurbeln: Suntour
Laufräder: Komplett aus einem Connondale explantiert, d.h. Coda-Naben und Mavic-Felge... aber leider hat die hintere Araya TM-18-Felge den Geist aufgegeben.  
Pedale: Look, Vorbau+Lenker noname, Sattelstütze: GT, Sattel: Specialized Avatar, Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max (waren auch original drauf, nur Skin-Walled).

Ziemlich schwer, der Bomber, werd jetzt wohl neue Bremsen (Avid SD7) und neue Pedale (PDM 520) anbauen als zarten Anfang einer langen Bastel-Odyssee.

Leider hat der Lack etwas gelitten im Laufe der Jahre, und das, was mich davon abhält, dem Bike 'ne neue Lackierung zu spendieren, ist das Fehlen der Aufkleber danach. Weiß vielleicht jemand von Euch, wo ich die herbekommen kann?

Ansonsten: schönes Forum!


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was nicht ist, kann bekanntlich ja noch werden.



Es ist geworden    

Hier mein GT!! Musste natürlich ein Zaskar sein  





Dank an Versus für die Laufräder und an mein Menne für die Nachtschicht bei der Montage 

Durfte auch gleich nach Montage ins Gelände  Hat sich dort auch sauwohl gefühlt!





Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2007)

@mountymaus: Klein aber fein! Gefällt mir! Und so oft sieht man die ganz kleinen Zassis mit geknicktem Oberrohr ja auch nicht


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Klein aber fein!



Das liegt an meiner Körpergröße!! 
Passt aber perfekt für mich.


----------



## versus (4. März 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Es ist geworden
> 
> Hier mein GT!! Musste natürlich ein Zaskar sein



super ! sehr schön geworden - und wieder hat der virus einen weiteren wirt gefunden ;-)




mountymaus schrieb:


> Dank an Versus für die Laufräder



es war mir ein vergnügen!



mountymaus schrieb:


> Durfte auch gleich nach Montage ins Gelände  Hat sich dort auch sauwohl gefühlt!
> Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht



das sieht man !!! viel spass weiterhin und willkommen im club !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

beides sehr schöne räder. optisch ganz klar auf die funktion ausgelegt und das gefällt mir grade beim terramoto. ist nicht so ein "schönwetter andiewandhäng" aufbau sondern so ne dreckige spassmaschine zum heizen... sehr geil...


----------



## 34erreicht (4. März 2007)

?


----------



## versus (5. März 2007)

34erreicht schrieb:


> ?



herzlich willkommen im gt forum! 

was will uns dein fragezeichen sagen? 
bei etwas wortgewandteren anfragen kann dir sicher geholfen werden


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2007)

SO DIE FAMILIE HAT ZUWACHS BEKOMMEN,UND ZWAR EIN

1990er GT TEQUESTA

das bike hat noch keine 500 km runter.
bestückung wie im katalog (dia comp und suntour) sogar die reifen sind noch orijnaal.
lack ist topp und das bike ne augenweide.   































bei dem grauen wetter heut in x-berg fiel die kiste rein farblich gesehen schon auf.
und die lackierung sieht ja auch fast wie blauer himmel aus.

 der preis war auch echt  angenehm.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen im gt forum!
> 
> was will uns dein fragezeichen sagen?
> bei etwas wortgewandteren anfragen kann dir sicher geholfen werden



Das war ein ebenso gelungener wie präziser sozialkritischer Beitrag zur Thematik "???" (Die Drei Fragezeichen, DDF), da Justus Jonas als erster Detektiv eine so dominierende Rolle einnimmt, daß sich die anderen ?? ausgegrenzt fühlen...  

Freiheit für Peter Shaw und Bob Andrews!


----------



## salzbrezel (5. März 2007)

> SO DIE FAMILIE HAT ZUWACHS BEKOMMEN,UND ZWAR EIN
> 
> 1990er GT TEQUESTA
> 
> ...



Ja, das Rad stand wirklich ewig im Keller von einem Kumpel. Die Mutti ist es echt kaum gefahren. Sie hat lieber das abgelegte Marin meines Freundes benutzt, das gefiel ihr besser. Deswegen der Zustand. Kein Teil wurde jemals getauscht.

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## tomasius (5. März 2007)

Einfach traumhaft das Bike  Ich würd's nicht fahren 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. März 2007)

Respekt David  

Wobei mir das Schaltwerk nicht original erscheint - kam die X1 nicht später als die XCE?

Egal - fand übrigens die XCE-Kurbel schon immer schön. Paintjob ist sprichwörtlich himmlisch


----------



## Manni1599 (6. März 2007)

Glückwunsch, David! 

Wirklich schönes Rad. Ich könnte nicht widerstehen, ich würde es, zumindest ab und zu, fahren. 

Dazu wurde es gebaut.

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ich würde es, zumindest ab und zu, fahren.
> 
> Dazu wurde es gebaut.
> 
> Manni



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich schließe mich aber Manni an. Nur zum Hinstellen viel zu schade. Es ist ein MountainBike und soll auch so bewegt werden. Muss ja kein hartes Gelände oder eine Schlammschlacht sein


----------



## highrider83 (6. März 2007)

ReneM schrieb:


>



hallo

hab ein gt lts-1000, bj. 99(?). der rahmen war anfangs auch so glänzend wie auf obigem bild. leider war dieser nicht klarlackiert, aufkleber sind beim ersten mal waschen runter, und so wurde er auch relativ schnell sehr matt und trübe. 

kann man diesen wieder aufpolieren? wie gehts am einfachsten und schnellsten?

UND:

der hinterbau ist sehr ausgeschlagen, dort wo der dämpfer oben angeschaubt ist. (schwarzes teil). gibts hier noch reserveteile. wo?

hab zwar mittlerweile ein anderes mtb, möcht aber dieses wieder restaurieren und in schuss bringen, da es an sich ein klasses mtb war/ist.

vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## Janikulus (6. März 2007)

highrider83 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab ein gt lts-1000, bj. 99(?). der rahmen war anfangs auch so glänzend wie auf obigem bild. leider war dieser nicht klarlackiert, aufkleber sind beim ersten mal waschen runter, und so wurde er auch relativ schnell sehr matt und trübe.
> 
> ...



Hi,

zum Thema Politur hatten wir gerade das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264610

Ersatzteile für LTS gibt es z.B. bei betd:
https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Politur hatten wir gerade das:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264610
> ...



Die Lager dürfte es außerdem noch bei Stöcklibike in der Schweiz geben. Habe meinen Hinterbau gerade damit umgebaut. Preislich zwar das gleiche, aber eine Alternative zu Betd. Und Herr Stöckli war sehr schnell


----------



## Janikulus (6. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Lager dürfte es außerdem noch bei Stöcklibike in der Schweiz geben. Habe meinen Hinterbau gerade damit umgebaut. Preislich zwar das gleiche, aber eine Alternative zu Betd. Und Herr Stöckli war sehr schnell



ich glaube er meint die "GT LTS and STS trunnion Travel chips"


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint die "GT LTS and STS trunnion Travel chips"



Sorry, dann habe ich nichts gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. März 2007)

aber hast recht, Stöckli kann ich auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## salzbrezel (6. März 2007)

Habe neulich auch die Travelchips bei BETD gekauft. Ist zu empfehlen und hat unter 20â¬ gekostet. Das PÃ¤ckchen kan innerhalb von zwei Wochen per Einschreiben.
Alternativ kann man die Chips rumdrehen und neue LÃ¶cher in die andere Seite (die unbebohrte) bohren. Da muss man aber den genauen Durchmesser kennen.

GruÃ...


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2007)

Aber wenn wir schon mal bei diesemThema sind, stell ich einfach mal eine Frage.

Macht es Sinn die Trunion-Chips aus Plastik zu lassen oder wären Chips aus Alu besser. Mein Vorbesitzer des LTS hat sich nämlich welche selbst gefräst. 

Ausschlagen tut da nichts mehr, aber ein wenig Angst habe ich um die Trunion. Sind meine Ängste berechtigt?


----------



## Janikulus (6. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich suche allerdings noch eine schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze in 27,0
> Gruß, Tom



hier hat es eine! falls du noch suchst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=42514&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## GTdanni (6. März 2007)

Ich möchte hier mal etwas zum Thema Trunion und den Travelchips sagen. 

Wenn er sagt sie sind mächtig ausgeschlagen sind sicher nicht nur die Kunststoffteile selber abgenutzt sondern ich denke die Alunippel der Trunionaufnahme am Dämpfer haben auch schon einen weg gekriegt. 
So war es jedenfalls bei mir. 
Ich hab dann auch neue Löcher gebohrt und diese waren dann bald auch hinüber. 
Dann hab ich die Löcher größer gemacht, die Alunippel rund gedreht und eine Messinghülse dazwischen gemacht, hat alles auch nichts genutzt.  

Ok bei mir lag es sicher am rechten Horstlink, was Spiel hatte und somit die oberen Lager mit kaputt machte. 

Aber schau dir die Lagerung mal genau an, nicht das schon das Alu angegriffen ist. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Die Idee die Travelchips aus Alu zu machen halte ich für Unsinn, es dreht sich ja doch ein wenig und da würde Alu auf Alu nicht lange halten.


----------



## Kint (6. März 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> P.S. Die Idee die Travelchips aus Alu zu machen halte ich für Unsinn, es dreht sich ja doch ein wenig und da würde Alu auf Alu nicht lange halten.



seh ich genauso. macht man sich dann eher die wippe mit kapputt als dass die travel chips länger halten....


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2007)

Dann heißt das für mich, ganz fix bestellen


----------



## versus (6. März 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Das war ein ebenso gelungener wie präziser sozialkritischer Beitrag zur Thematik "???" (Die Drei Fragezeichen, DDF), da Justus Jonas als erster Detektiv eine so dominierende Rolle einnimmt, daß sich die anderen ?? ausgegrenzt fühlen...
> 
> Freiheit für Peter Shaw und Bob Andrews!



stimmt genau - recherche und archiv werden ohnehin immer unterschätzt !


----------



## Zaskar1995 (6. März 2007)

Wo gerade über Syncros Stützen gesprochen wurde. Diese habe ich vor einigen Tagen bei ebay ersteigert und ist dann beim ersten mal aufsitzen direkt gebrochen. Vorher, bei meiner Kontolle der Stütze war nichts zu sehen. Hat das vorher schon einer erlebt? Ärgere mich total weil der Verkäufer mir leider auch die untere Schale nicht mitgeliefert hat. (Hatte ich mir dann extra hier im Forum besorgt).


----------



## highrider83 (6. März 2007)

danke, meinte natürlich die travel chips. schau mirs nochmal genauer an, obs da nicht doch mehr hat ...

der gesamte hinterbau hat schon, wenn man den sattel hebt, einen guten cm spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 34erreicht (7. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
Hab ich mir letztes Jahr aufgebaut. Bin vorher ein LTS 1 von 1996 gefahren bis letzten Sommer am Monte Brione die rechte Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist.  
Aber das ist wohl schon mehren Leuten passiert!
Nun meine Frage: muß ich bei dem LTS 2000 DS auch damit rechnen das der Rahmen an der Stelle auch gefährdet ist? Der Rahmen ist ja um einiges schwerer als der LTS 1 was ich mit größerer Materialstärke begründe.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2007)

Die Streben können auch bei Deinem 98'er LTS reißen. So wie ich das aber bisher im Forum gefunden habe, liegt dies meistens an trockenen Schwingenlagern, wodurch die Streben auf Biegung belastet werden. Abhilfe schafft nur intensive Pflege oder ein Umbau auf Industrielager. Ich persönlich habe mich für den Umbau entschieden. Der Hinterbau spricht seitdem wesentlich feinfühliger an. 

Ist von meiner Seite nur zu empfehlen


----------



## SplashingKrusty (7. März 2007)

Hi!

Hab meinem Zassi n paar neue Stopper verpasst und was feines für meinen Allerwertesten   
















Und was meint ihr? Also ich liebe Es!   

Greetz!


----------



## salzbrezel (7. März 2007)

@Krusty

Tut mir leid, aber die Avids haben einfach nur grausame Bremshebel. Diese Riesenteile sehen an kleinen, graden Lenkern einfach nicht gut aus. Magura/Formula sind in meinen Augen schöner. 
Ansonsten tolles Rad!!! Was wiegt es denn?

Gruß...


----------



## SplashingKrusty (7. März 2007)

Habs noch nie gewogen, is mir eigentlich auch egal.......

Also ich bin beigeistert von den Avids, besonders von der Bremsleistung. Klar die Formulas......die sind schon geil, aber die kann ich mir nich leisten....und die Maguras gefallen mir irgendwie nicht, obwohl ich ein Magura Fan bin (hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch die Hs33) und auch preislich können die nicht mithalten.
Abgesehen davon passen die Juicys natürlich super zu den SRAM Hebeln.


----------



## Kint (7. März 2007)

34erreicht schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> Hab ich mir letztes Jahr aufgebaut. Bin vorher ein LTS 1 von 1996 gefahren bis letzten Sommer am Monte Brione die rechte Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist.
> Aber das ist wohl schon mehren Leuten passiert!
> Nun meine Frage: muß ich bei dem LTS 2000 DS auch damit rechnen das der Rahmen an der Stelle auch gefährdet ist? Der Rahmen ist ja um einiges schwerer als der LTS 1 was ich mit größerer Materialstärke begründe.
> ...



super hat ja geklappert ..


----------



## salzbrezel (7. März 2007)

> Klar die Formulas......die sind schon geil



Nein, meine Oro ist nicht gut. Schlechte Nassbremsleistung, Kolbenhänger, Quitschen, Schleifen. Die würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen. Die haben halt schön schlanke Hebel.
Ich bin von Magura überzeugt, meine Louise ist top!!!

Gruß...


----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2007)

Hi
Nachdem der Aufbau mit der Jonny T. doch etwas sehr auffällig war , hab ich mich für etwas dezenteres entschieden . 
Bremsen - HS33 - White Mouse
Kurbel - weiße Race Face 
Schalthebel - XT-Daumis
Schaltwerk - XTR
Umwerfer - DX
Gabel - Manitou ( braucht ganz dringend nen Service )
Vorbau und Sattelstütze - Syncros
Sattel - weißer Flite - mit roter Schrift hinten
Laufräder werden noch getauscht - kommen XT-Naben mit Mavic 521 drauf - die hab ich schon ewig und hatte noch nie Probleme - sind aber momentan im STS

Hoffe es gefällt - ich find´s sehr schön


----------



## versus (11. März 2007)

also ich finds richtig klasse !!!
den vorbau würde ich in der länge zwar nicht fahren wollen, aber schön ist es wirklich.
warum wird der lrs getauscht ? was ist denn jetzt drauf ?
die vr nabe sieht aus wie ne pulstar (wobei man das auf dem foto nicht so recht erkennen kann.)
einzige kritikpunkte aus meiner sicht:
der flaschenhalter sieht etwas spickig (badisch für dünn, klapprig) aus und ich bin halt immer noch kein freund von hörnchen.
viel spass mit dem teil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (11. März 2007)

Besser wie mein Vorgänger hätte ich es nicht schreiben können!
Farbkombi 1a! Hörnchen und Vorbau währen auch nicht meine Ding!
Und die Manni hat bissl wenig fehderweg, passt aber absolut!!

Also ich find es echt Top!!!


----------



## GTdanni (11. März 2007)

Lila ist geil ! 

Den Flaschenhalter gibts übrigens original in lila/purple von GT, das ist noch ein Muss an dem Rahmen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Manni1599 (11. März 2007)

@ketterechts: Superschön! Purple und Weiss passt einach toll.   Falls Du einen Flaschenhalter in Purple (original GT) suchst, melde Dich! Einen neuen hab ich noch, kann aber mit der Farbe nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2007)

@ versus
Gut gesehen - ist tatsächlich ein Pulstar LRS - der hat allerdings schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und gibt unter Belastung etwas nach - merkt man besonders bei knapp eingestellter Bremse - 
Der Vorbau ist in der Tat etwas lang , geht aber noch - werde mich nach einem etwas kürzeren umschauen - vielleicht sogar mit etwas Steigung - spürs nämlich ein bisschen im Rücken  
Der Flaschenhalter war der einzig greifbare , der nicht verbaut ist - soll auf mein Monster Fat kommen , da passt er auch viel besser , aber das FAT muss sich im Moment etwas gedulden - GT hat Vorrang - werde mir einen weißen oder silbernen zulegen - aus Alu - 
Die Hörnchen sind einfach für den Komfort und optisch finde ich passen die geraden Roox sehr gut an den geraden Lenker - nur der ist mir etwas zu schmal - schade das Purple hat gut zum Rahmen gepasst - kommt ein silberner Ritchey drauf - eventuel auch ein Riser , dann allerdings ohne Hörnchen - mal schaun

Schön wenn´s gefällt


----------



## Zaskar1995 (11. März 2007)

Darf ich mich und mein Zaskar von 1995 kurz vorstellen? Hier nun die ersten Bilder von meinem Zaskar welches mich nach fast 10 Jahren MTB und damit leider auch GT Abstinenz zurück auf den rechten Weg bringen soll. Habe heute die erste kleine Ausfahrt gemacht und bin schon wieder total GT infeziert. Umwerfer fehlt leider noch. Hab nur einen XT in 28,6 und einen XTR in 34,9mm möchte vieleicht jemand gegen einen 31,8 tauschen? Ich hoffe das Bike gefällt euch so gut wie mir. Müssen natürlich noch ein paar Teile geändert werden. Bis denn Zaskar1995


----------



## cleiende (11. März 2007)

Violettes Eloxal ist einfach nur endgeil! Eloxal ist nicht zu schlagen, egal welche Farbe.
Was den Vorbau angeht: Länge läuft. Hatte vor Kurzem mal des Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (2006) von nem Kollegen gefahren. Ein Hollandrad, total aufrechtes Sitzen, nee, nicht mein Ding.
Danach habe ich mir auch brav die "verunreinigten" Hände gewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ... werde mir einen weißen oder silbernen zulegen - aus Alu -



Bin ich gefahren, sind prima und günstig und sehe gut aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110102061019

P.S. Du bringst mich mit meinem Purple-Aufbau ja richtig in Zugzwang


----------



## Ketterechts (12. März 2007)

@kingmoe
Danke für den Hinweis , aber ich bekomme schon von Manni einen purplefarbenen original GT Flaschenhalter   - falls er ihn findet - der wäre natürlich die Krönung 
Ich warte und hoffe auf positive Nachrichten
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Bonsaidesign (12. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bin ich gefahren, sind prima und günstig und sehe gut aus:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110102061019
> 
> P.S. Du bringst mich mit meinem Purple-Aufbau ja richtig in Zugzwang



Die F-Halter sind super! Ich hab 2 dran in schwarz und die sind top!
Hatte keine Lust auf die überteuerten Carbon!
Außerdem sind die bei Treppenfahrten nicht zu empfehlen die carbonhalter!  

Die Navajo sind robust und Optisch genau richtig!
Außerdem halten sie!!


----------



## versus (13. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ versus
> Gut gesehen - ist tatsächlich ein Pulstar LRS - der hat allerdings schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und gibt unter Belastung etwas nach - merkt man besonders bei knapp eingestellter Bremse



kannst du die pulstars nicht irgendwie wieder hinbekommen ?
ich finde die teile sind wirklich ein augenschmaus - gerade in purple zu dem rahmen... fein, fein !


----------



## Kruko (13. März 2007)

Wenn Du die Pulstar ausrangieren willst, dann schenk sie mir 

Ich bin mit meinen immer noch sehr zufrieden. Sind quasi unverkäuflich

Und Speichen bekommt man ja noch


----------



## benni.deluxe (15. März 2007)

so weit, so gut

Hier mal der Stand der Dinge. So gehts jetzt erst einmal auf die Piste.
Von Zeit zu Zeit wird aber sicherlich noch ein bisschen Feintuning betrieben.


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2007)

Schick, Schick 

Viel mehr an Feintuning ist aber auch nicht möglich


----------



## benni.deluxe (15. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schick, Schick
> 
> Viel mehr an Feintuning ist aber auch nicht möglich



Danke!

Aber da finden siche noch son paar Kleinigkeiten:

- Syncros crank-o-matics (liegen schon)
- anderer Gabelbooster (ohne Führung für Canti-Bremse)
- anderer Dämpfer hinten (oder zuminstest ne andere Feder)


*Eine aktuelle Teileliste werde im am Wochenende mal einstellen!*


Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## Janikulus (15. März 2007)

SEHR schönes STS! Viel würde ich da aber auch nicht mehr dran machen. Ich finde nur die Salsa booster zu viel, gerade vorne, reicht da nicht die doch massive Brücke der Galbel?
Was brauchst du denn für eine Feder? andere Federrate?
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. März 2007)

Puhhh, mir fehlen die Worte... Das Teil hat richtig "Kohle" gekostet... Haste die Räder selbst gemacht? Was ist das für eine Gabel? RS? Wäre da eventuell ne Pace aus echtem Carbon nicht noch passender? Ansonsten- Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (15. März 2007)

Geiles Bike,Benni !!


----------



## mabaalti (16. März 2007)

Also ich habe ein 91er Avalanche AL in silber, wobei ich alle Logos entfernt habe. Getunt wurde das Ding mit einem Kindersitz und einem Kinderanhänger. Etliche Händler haben gemeint ich sollte das Rad einstampfen und mir eine neues zulegen, aber ich pfeiff auf die Meinung der anderen. GT war mein erstes gutes Rad und seit mitlerweile 16 Jahren ist das nun so ( hab mir zwar in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Sintesi x-wing zugelegt aber das ist auch cool ). 
Der Rahmendes GT ist einfach unkaputtbar. Letztes Jahr überkam es mich und ich hab neuen XT Werfer, XT Schaltwerk, XT Naben und gute Mavic Felgen, LX Rapidfire und einer V-brake vorne investiert. Jetzt ist es so leise und schnell, daß man Fußgänger von hinten geräuschlos und infarktmäßig erschrecken kann. Ein Kinderfahrrad braucht nun mal mindestens XT und ein GT. Meine Chefin hat zwar gesagt " das ist doch unnötig dieser Umbau" aber so ist das halt mit den Frauen - mittlerweile ist sie begeistert davon.  Es ist mit Abstand das schärfste Fortbewegungsmittel in meinem ganzen Ort. Bilder mach ich dieses Wochenende und stell sie ein. Und ich hab mir gedacht ich wäre der einzige der noch an seinem GT hängt.....


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein 91er Avalanche AL in silber, wobei ich alle Logos entfernt habe. Getunt wurde das Ding mit einem Kindersitz und einem Kinderanhänger. Etliche Händler haben gemeint ich sollte das Rad einstampfen und mir eine neues zulegen, aber ich pfeiff auf die Meinung der anderen. GT war mein erstes gutes Rad und seit mitlerweile 16 Jahren ist das nun so ( hab mir zwar in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Sintesi x-wing zugelegt aber das ist auch cool ).
> Der Rahmendes GT ist einfach unkaputtbar. Letztes Jahr überkam es mich und ich hab neuen XT Werfer, XT Schaltwerk, XT Naben und gute Mavic Felgen, LX Rapidfire und einer V-brake vorne investiert. Jetzt ist es so leise und schnell, daß man Fußgänger von hinten geräuschlos und infarktmäßig erschrecken kann. Ein Kinderfahrrad braucht nun mal mindestens XT und ein GT. Meine Chefin hat zwar gesagt " das ist doch unnötig dieser Umbau" aber so ist das halt mit den Frauen - mittlerweile ist sie begeistert davon. Es ist mit Abstand das schärfste Fortbewegungsmittel in meinem ganzen Ort. Bilder mach ich dieses Wochenende und stell sie ein. Und ich hab mir gedacht ich wäre der einzige der noch an seinem GT hängt.....


----------



## alf2 (16. März 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir gedacht ich wäre der einzige der noch an seinem GT hängt.....



Und auch nicht der einzige, der sein altes GT  mit neuen Komponenten und einem Kinderanhänger tuned!


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein 91er Avalanche AL in silber, wobei ich alle Logos entfernt habe. Getunt wurde das Ding mit einem Kindersitz und einem Kinderanhänger. Etliche Händler haben gemeint ich sollte das Rad einstampfen und mir eine neues zulegen, aber ich pfeiff auf die Meinung der anderen. GT war mein erstes gutes Rad und seit mitlerweile 16 Jahren ist das nun so ( hab mir zwar in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Sintesi x-wing zugelegt aber das ist auch cool ).
> *Der Rahmendes GT ist einfach unkaputtbar*. Letztes Jahr überkam es mich und ich hab neuen XT Werfer, XT Schaltwerk, XT Naben und gute Mavic Felgen, LX Rapidfire und einer V-brake vorne investiert. Jetzt ist es so leise und schnell, daß man Fußgänger von hinten geräuschlos und infarktmäßig erschrecken kann. Ein Kinderfahrrad braucht nun mal mindestens XT und ein GT. Meine Chefin hat zwar gesagt " das ist doch unnötig dieser Umbau" aber so ist das halt mit den Frauen - mittlerweile ist sie begeistert davon.  Es ist mit Abstand das schärfste Fortbewegungsmittel in meinem ganzen Ort. Bilder mach ich dieses Wochenende und stell sie ein. Und ich hab mir gedacht ich wäre der einzige der noch an seinem GT hängt.....



genauso nämlich v 



alf2 schrieb:


> Und auch nicht der einzige, der sein altes GT  mit neuen Komponenten und einem Kinderanhänger tuned!



is man damit schneller besser stylisher unterwegs ? ob ich mir auch mal einen zuleg ?`


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn für eine Feder? andere Federrate?



Die Farbe stört halt ein wenig, passt nicht zum Rest.
Die Frage ist, kann man die tauschen, gibts da überhaupt was anderes für?
Passen evtl. andere Dämpfer?


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. März 2007)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Puhhh, mir fehlen die Worte... Das Teil hat richtig "Kohle" gekostet... Haste die Räder selbst gemacht? Was ist das für eine Gabel? RS? Wäre da eventuell ne Pace aus echtem Carbon nicht noch passender? Ansonsten- Respekt!



Danke, 
hat auch ne Menge Zeit und Nerven gekostet, aber es hat sich aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.

Die Räder habe ich selber gemacht.

VR: 
- Nabe: Ringlé 36L (rot)
- Speichen: DT Competition (schwarz)
- Nippel: DT (silber)
- Felge: Mavic 117 S.U.B. CD CERAMIC

HR: 
- Nabe: Chris King Classic 36L (rot)
- Speichen: DT Competition (schwarz)
- Nippel: DT (silber)
- Felge: Mavic 117 S.U.B. CD CERAMIC

3-fach gekreuzt und dann wurzelgespeicht.

Die Gabel ist ne verfeinerte Rock Shox Judy FSX mit Reset Federn und Risse Alu Kartusche. Hatte lange Zeit überlegt, was ich nehme. Mit ner Pace hatte ich da auch in Gedanken gespielt, dann hat sich aber die FSX ergeben und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2007)

ich sach nur   TITANFEDER


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich sach nur   TITANFEDER




her damit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2007)

So, an dieser stelle auch nochmal mein 4. GT, ein  Renner :



   Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT ZR 2000 , Bj.1999, RH 54
Gabel: Pro Carbon, 43 mm Versatz
Tretlager: Dura Ace, 103 mm, 4-Kant
Kurbel: Suntour Superbe Pro, 52/39
Schaltwerk: Ultegra 9-fach
Werfer: Ultegra
STI: Ultegra 2/3-9-fach
Kassette: Ultegra 11-23
Bremsen: Ultegra
LRS: Mavic Aksium Silber
Schläuche: Schwalbe light
Reifen Conti Supersonic (soll: Michelin Pro Race²)
Sattelstütze: Trigon Carbon
Sattel: Fizik Arione
Spacer: 30mm Carbon (zum probieren)
Vorbau/Lenker: Easton EA 30

Gewicht (auf der Personenwaage gewogen) ca. 9,2 Kg incl. Pedale, da ist sicher noch etwas drin.

Manni


----------



## tofu1000 (17. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, an dieser stelle auch nochmal mein 4. GT, ein  Renner


 
Mensch, das ist ja echt ne schicke Schleuder geworden! (bis auf den Megaspacer... Aber man will ja auch habwegs bequem reisen...  )Glückwunsch!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. März 2007)

Bella macchina


----------



## SplashingKrusty (18. März 2007)

Schickes Teil.....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

Fast fertig, wenn der Lenker nur endlich da wäre


----------



## tofu1000 (23. März 2007)

Das nenn ich mal ne wirklich scharfe Farbkombo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2007)

es geht auch ohne gelb


YAH - kommt cool und auch mal anders rüber.


----------



## tomasius (23. März 2007)

Endlich, es grünt !   Der Frühling kommt!  

Die Farbe ist sehr gewagt und natürlich Geschmacksache ...

... ich find's prima, gerade auch in Kombination mit den roten Teilen. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Effendi Sahib (23. März 2007)




----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


>



Kann doch eigentlich nur eines heißen, oder?? 

Da behaupte ich du bist der erstbieter, oder???


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

Ich kann mich drehen und wenden wie ich will, die rote Ringlestütze muss da dran!

Ein roter Riserlenker wäre warscheinlich zuviel, oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich kann mich drehen und wenden wie ich will, die rote Ringlestütze muss da dran!
> 
> Ein roter Riserlenker wäre warscheinlich zuviel, oder?



habe diesen schönen roten riser gegen einen 89er syncros flatbar getauscht.wennste willst melde dich.










aber roter vorbau mit rotem lenker,halt ich schon für eine schwierige kombi.


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber roter vorbau mit rotem lenker,halt ich schon für eine schwierige kombi.



ich find`s ne geile combi wenn die rot-töne passen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

@ Davidbelize: Das Rot passt leider nicht zum Ringle Vorbau, sieht zumindest nicht passend aus.
Aber danke für das Angebot!

Vieleicht ein grüner Riser?

@ zaskar76: Schon wieder die rote Moby...


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> @ zaskar76: Schon wieder die rote Moby...



da du eh ne deuce haben willst, was hälste von bestellen?
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=41126

edit: sorry, scheinen nur noch 31,6 zu haben, dachte erst das 26,8/27,0/31,6 währen schon die selktierten restgrößen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. März 2007)

Leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (24. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mal wieder ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir... Ich bin ja gerade dabei, mein 93er Zaskar aus dem Schönheitsschlaf zu wecken. Die Lady will schließlich gefahren werden. Hier mal eine kleine Vorschau. Der Rest kommt dran, wenn der Doc grünes Licht gibt und der Krampf aus dem Arm ist. Dann wird das Ergebnis natürlich hier präsentiert...

In Understatement-Zeiten habe ich ja auch die schönen Decals komplett entfernt. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob (und wo!!) man die noch kriegt?? Selbst bei eBay gibts ja fast nix, und ich vermute, dass das alles billiger Asienschrott ist. Außerdem sollte es schon original 93er sein, die Decals haben ja immer etwas variiert. Aber Ihr habt ja bestimmt einen Geheimtipp

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2007)

probleme mit decals.........
reden sie mit tomasius


----------



## Martin M (25. März 2007)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem 91er GT Avalanche Team in der schönen Farbe Midnight Aurora.
Inspiriert durch das Rad von King Moe musste ich auch meinen Rahmen dem Winterschlaf entreißen, und hab es als Stadtrad aufgebaut (4 Gänge und Ritchey-Sliks).


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2007)

So
Es ist wieder soweit - ein weiteres Zaskar   ist fahrfertig - hat mal wieder länger gedauert als geplant , dafür sind keinerlei Veränderungen mehr vorgesehen .

Hab natürlich Heute gleich mal das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin damit durch die heimischen Wälder gefahren - Sitzposition ist super - der Vortrieb zaskartypisch - die Gabel absolut ausreichend und der Flite passt einfach zu meinem Hintern - 2,5h im Sattel und alles i.O - so soll´s sein

Langsam kommt echt wieder Leben in die Beine - glaube das wird ein gutes Jahr - 3x klopfen auf Holz - man weiß ja nie

Kleine Teileliste:
Zaskar Bj 12/93 mit Judy XC , White Industrie Kurbeln , Magura RaceLine Bremsen , XT-Schaltung , Syncros Vorbau , Kore Sattelstütze mit Flite ( mein ältester und bequemster ) und XT LRS mit Mavic Felgen .



[/URL]


----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2007)

schönes rad, welche länge hat der syncros und musstest du für den lenker was feilen damit er rein geht?
danke


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> schönes rad, welche länge hat der syncros und musstest du für den lenker was feilen damit er rein geht?
> danke



da muss man nicht feilen.
mit einem 2 cent stück und einer schraube bekommst du jeden lenker durch einen syncros-vorbau.


----------



## alecszaskar (28. März 2007)

Na, dann zeige ich doch mal mein aus dem Winterschlaf entrissenes GT.
Mit den Lenkergriffen und der Gabelbrücke bin ich noch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2007)

91er sind die schönsten. halt ein urgestein.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> schönes rad, welche länge hat der syncros und musstest du für den lenker was feilen damit er rein geht?
> danke



Länge kann ich gerade nicht messen , da das Rad in der Garage steht ( ziemlich dreckig , nicht so wie auf den Bildern ) , aber schätze mal so 130mm bei ca 5° . Feilen musste ich nix , allerdings handelt sich um einen eher flachen Riser - Marke ??? , der nur an der Lenkerklemmung einen größeren Durchmesser aufweisst ( dafür durchgehend dicke Wandung - kein Leichtgewicht ) . Ging mit etwas Drücken und leichtem Aufbiegen ( Betonung auf leichtem ) des Vorbaus - ca 1mm - ohne grosse Anstrengung durch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2007)

das kenne ich, klappt trotzdem oft nicht und mann kann auch den vorbau damit töten. in kürzer längen unter 135mm sind die dinger leider immer so schwer zu kriegen...


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2007)

@ alecszaskar

Die Gabelbrücke find ich nicht so schlimm , auch wenn es von Manitou schönere gibt , aber die Reifen - nenene - da kann ich überhaupt nix mit anfangen - ansonsten sehr schönes Bike . 
Find allerdings ALLE Mountainbikes schrecklich , die nur mit so Rennradpneus unterwegs sind - optisch sehr fragwürdig sieht halt aus als würde man nur auf Felgen fahren - meine Meinung - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ alecszaskar
> 
> Die Gabelbrücke find ich nicht so schlimm , auch wenn es von Manitou schönere gibt , aber die Reifen - nenene - da kann ich überhaupt nix mit anfangen - ansonsten sehr schönes Bike .
> Find allerdings ALLE Mountainbikes schrecklich , die nur mit so Rennradpneus unterwegs sind - optisch sehr fragwürdig sieht halt aus als würde man nur auf Felgen fahren - meine Meinung - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen
> ...



Da kann ich Benjamin nur recht geben. Ist auch nicht mein Fall!!


----------



## Kint (28. März 2007)

schickes bike


----------



## alecszaskar (28. März 2007)

@ketterechts: meinst Du solche Reifen??





Anderer LRS mit Continentalen SportCONTACT 1,6 ist auch noch vorhanden.

Wer hat in seiner Signatur geschrieben, dass GT eine Sucht ist??
Bekenne mich als Junkie


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2007)

Sieht gleich viel angenehmer aus 

Kommst Du auch nicht mehr von der Droge GT weg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2007)

Ja genau so - sieht doch gleich um Welten besser aus .

    

Der Rahmen ist natürlich über alle Zweifel erhaben - sehr schön


----------



## alecszaskar (28. März 2007)

also, meine Freundin hat nichts gegen diese Art von Sucht..... 

Dieses Zaskar habe ich gestern in die Familie aufgenommen.
Ja, ich weiß, man soll immer von der rechten Seite fotografieren, aber der Anblick anästhesierte mich derart, dass ich mich an keine Regeln halten konnte.

Eigentlich bin ich lange Zeit Rennrad gefahren. Die Begegnung mit einem Zaskar hat mich dann zu den MTBs gebracht. Dieser Triangel hat es mir angetan...

Nächstes Projekt: 28' GT-Cruiser. Hat jemand Anhaltspunkte, Tipps oder Bilder von dieser exotischen Schönheit??


----------



## mcgyver2k (28. März 2007)

Jetzt wo ich halbwegs zufrieden bin mit dem Aufbau poste ich auch mal mein Eisen...





Ist ein Karakoram wie im 1990er Katalog. Ich meine aber aus der Rahmennummer mal was mit 1989 rausinterpretiert zu haben. Kann das sein?

Aufgebaut als Singlespeed und mein meistgefahrenes MTB. Daher auch noch der Siff von der letzten Regenzeit.


----------



## versus (28. März 2007)

@ketterechts: tolles bike - eloxiert ist das zaskar einfach am schönsten!
willauchsoeinshaben!!!

@alecszaskar: auch schliesse mich an!
wenn schmale reifen, dann mit starrgabel. mit federgabel gehen die asphaltschneider MEINER MEINUNG NACH gar nicht!


----------



## alecszaskar (29. März 2007)

dann erkläre ich doch mal, dass ich drei Laufradsätze im Einsatz habe.

1 Zoll Slicks, 1,6 Zoll Slicks und 2,3 Zoll Stollenreifen (geländefähig  ).

Und am besten gefällt es mir mit den "Asphaltschneidern". 
Mag auch sein, dass es widersprüchlich ist, dazu auch noch eine Federgabel zu 
fahren. Ist aber so. 

Sobald ich wieder dazu komme, werde ich mich nochmal damit auseinandersetzen. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich auch neue Bilder machen, um
euch den Wolf im Schafspelz, nochmal richtig schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## versus (29. März 2007)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> dann erkläre ich doch mal, dass ich drei Laufradsätze im Einsatz habe.


 schon verstanden  



alecszaskar schrieb:


> Und am besten gefällt es mir mit den "Asphaltschneidern".
> Mag auch sein, dass es widersprüchlich ist, dazu auch noch eine Federgabel zu fahren. Ist aber so.



und das ist dann auch gut so, denn solche aufbauten, auch wenn sie in den augen dritter vielleicht seltsam aussehen mögen, tragen zur artenvielfalt unserer *G*a*T*tung bei !


----------



## alecszaskar (29. März 2007)

na dann bin ja beruhigt....

Lang lebe die Artenvielfalt!!


----------



## Kint (29. März 2007)

@ mac gyver 2000 : ja ist durchaus möglich - sogar relative häufig so, dass bereits im sptember / oktober die nächstjahres modelle produziert wurden. gängig durch die ganze branche...


----------



## versus (29. März 2007)

mcgyver2k schrieb:


>



wie geil! beim GT treffen 2005 im taunus hat uns die wirtin der campingplatzkneipe mit diesem leckerenm, bis dahin unbekannten, schlappeseppel abgefüllt - lecker !!!

vom bike sieht man etwas zu wenig um zu kommentieren...


----------



## zaskar76 (29. März 2007)

an was du dich so alles erinnerst??? ich hab nur noch das lecker zeug von nicolai in erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_ANGL3R (29. März 2007)

hier mein GT Zaskar:


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. März 2007)

Soo...hab dann auch mal paar Bilder auf die schnelle gemacht! 

GT Zaskar von 1996 mit Rock Shox Indy XC Long Travel , Spinergy Rev-X-Roks und kompletter Deore XT Schaltung/Bremsen !


----------



## mabaalti (30. März 2007)

Kein Weltbeweger, aber ich liebe es trotzdem.
91er Avalanche AL, mittlerweile komplett XT, genial zu fahren, unkaputtbar.
Gestern noch eine neue XT V-brake vorne montiert und die hinter XT II u-brake justiert. Normalerweise hängt da noch ein Kinderanhänger dran und 3 Kinder fahren mit Begeisterung mit. Lang lebe das GT!


----------



## versus (30. März 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> unkaputtbar.



 EINSPRUCH ! ! ! 

GUCKST DU HIER 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268371


----------



## mabaalti (30. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> EINSPRUCH ! ! !
> 
> GUCKST DU HIER
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268371



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Der Verlust war sicher enorm. Ich wüßte nicht was ich ohne meinem GT tun würde. Das begleitet mich schon seit 16 Jahren....


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> Kein Weltbeweger, aber ich liebe es trotzdem.
> 91er Avalanche AL, mittlerweile komplett XT, genial zu fahren, unkaputtbar.
> Gestern noch eine neue XT V-brake vorne montiert und die hinter XT II u-brake justiert. Normalerweise hängt da noch ein Kinderanhänger dran und 3 Kinder fahren mit Begeisterung mit. Lang lebe das GT!



Was ist das für ein Kindersitz und: Passt der an alle Triple-Triangle-Rahmengrößen?


----------



## mabaalti (30. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kindersitz und: Passt der an alle Triple-Triangle-Rahmengrößen?



Das ist ein Sitz von HAMAX.
Genaue Modellbezeichnung habe ich nicht zur Hand, kann aber mal nachsehen.
Sollte an alle Rahmengrößen passen.
Hab auch länger gesucht um ein passendes Modell für den Rahmen zu finden.


----------



## mabaalti (30. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kindersitz und: Passt der an alle Triple-Triangle-Rahmengrößen?



Ist auf dem Bild nicht ganz ersichtlich : der Sitz stützt sich nicht nur am Sitzrohr ab sondern auch hinten an den Ausfallenden. Läßt sich alles verstellen.


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

@mabaalti: Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (31. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> EINSPRUCH ! ! !
> 
> GUCKST DU HIER
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268371



nen 91er ;-) ...auf jeden fall  ein panzer, volker....


----------



## zaskar76 (31. März 2007)

91er alu? is das oberrohr da hinten gerade oder sieht das nur so aus???


----------



## Kint (31. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> *nen 91er ;-)* ...auf jeden fall  ein panzer, volker....



nnee siehts richtig scheint gerade zu sein....


----------



## zaskar76 (31. März 2007)

also noch mal zum mitschreiben für mich und nicht zu schnell für mich okay!
ein ALU-AVALANCHE mit U-BRAKE???????????


----------



## Kint (31. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> also noch mal zum mitschreiben für mich und nicht zu schnell für mich okay!
> ein ALU-AVALANCHE mit U-BRAKE???????????



naja, ich schätze mal das avalanche ist noch nicht verifiziert....


----------



## mabaalti (31. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> naja, ich schätze mal das avalanche ist noch nicht verifiziert....



Ja das Gehirn spielt einem so manchen Streich.
Hab vor mehr als 10 Jahren die Aufkleber abgezogen.

Ist ein PANTERA AL. 

Trotzdem - ein tolles Rad - mit XT II u-brake und ab morgen dicken 2.35 Schwalbe Fat Frank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgyver2k (31. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil! beim GT treffen 2005 im taunus hat uns die wirtin der campingplatzkneipe mit diesem leckerenm, bis dahin unbekannten, schlappeseppel abgefüllt - lecker !!!
> 
> vom bike sieht man etwas zu wenig um zu kommentieren...



Im Taunus gibs nen Campinplatzder Schlappeseppel hat? Wie geil ist das denn bitte? Sind bestimmt ausgewanderte Ascheberscher oder so...

Hier ist noch ein Bild mit etwas mehr Rad drauf. Ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist noch nicht fertig, aber bald, hier einerster Eindruck:






Rädersatz bekomm ich noch in komplett schwarz. Sattelstütze soll auch noch in schwarz kommen (27,0 mm), mit der Sattelklemme bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden (es kommt noch ne Salsa in rot), ansonsten kommen noch die Maguras HS 33 in schwarz dran, anosnten LX/XT Mix.

@versus(und vielleicht auch andere Interessenten): ich hab ne Quelle für syncros Stützen in 26,8mm aufgetan, silber und schwarz möglich 6061T6 und 7075. Bei der letzten Anfrage waren noch welche da, evtl. hat ja jemand Interesse, andere Größen gabs natürlich auch noch.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (1. April 2007)

danke - ich habe selbst eine 26,8er syncros UND in mein rotes 96er zaskar kommt eine 27,2 stütze - hatten wir da nicht schon mal drüber gesprochen ?
nicht dass das schöne teil zu schaden kommt ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2007)

Hallo versus,

wir hatten schon mal gesprochen) Aber übers RR. Da passt 27,2. Aber in mein Zaskar geht ne 27,2 nur einmal rein . Die ROOX hat 26,95. Und ne 27,2 hab ich ja zuhause, das geht nicht. Na ja, gabs ja schon mal, dass es wohl oft unterschiedliche Maße gab. Bis die schwarze kommt eben die Roox.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. April 2007)

@ peru73: Sehr geiles Rad, tolle Farbe!
Ich möchte meine HS33 schwarz mit silbernen Magura CNC Boostern gerne gegen schicke V-Brakes tauschen,
wenn du Interesse hast...


----------



## GT-Man (1. April 2007)

Zum Frühling ein paar Familienfotos. Die Kinder sollten schließlich wieder mal an die frische Luft:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. April 2007)




----------



## Ketterechts (1. April 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn ?!?

Chapeau - Chapeau


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Zum Frühling ein paar Familienfotos. Die Kinder sollten schließlich wieder mal an die frische Luft:



Sehr geil,   
hast Du eigentlich auch eine Frau oder Freundin??
Wenn ja, was sagt sie denn dazu??
Ich bin durch meinen Mann auch schon GT-fiziert


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2007)

schöne familie, bekomme leider nicht so viel kindergeld um die familie  entsprechend grösser werden zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> @ peru73: Sehr geiles Rad, tolle Farbe!
> Ich möchte meine HS33 schwarz mit silbernen Magura CNC Boostern gerne gegen schicke V-Brakes tauschen,
> wenn du Interesse hast...


 

Hallo ,

grundsätzlich ja, aber das blöde ist, die Gabel is ne firm-tech von Rond/Magura, da passen "normale" nicht, und hinten hab ich ja ne schwarze. Die vorderen für die Gabel werd ich auch nicht mehr lackieren, keinen Bock mehr auf Schrauben, nach dem ich an der Vielfachverzahnung der Kurbel feilen musste, um sie überhaupt drauf zu bekommen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2007)

Hallo an alle zusammen,

wollte mal meinen Renner vorstellen

endlich existiert ein Bild von meinem ZR 1.0.


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Zum Frühling ein paar Familienfotos. Die Kinder sollten schließlich wieder mal an die frische Luft:



Sehr schöne Familie   Meinen Respekt  Kriegst Du bei Selle Italia Mengenrabatt??

Da kann ich ich bzw. wir nicht ganz mithalten. Sind im Moment erst 6.





Aber die Familienplanung läuft weiter.  

Nummer sieben ist in Arbeit


----------



## GT-Man (1. April 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Sehr geil,
> hast Du eigentlich auch eine Frau oder Freundin??
> Wenn ja, was sagt sie denn dazu??
> Ich bin durch meinen Mann auch schon GT-fiziert



Ja, ihretwegen musste ich mein Avalanche LE verkaufen.   
Aber an die Zaskars lasse ich sie nicht ran. Vielleicht könnt eich sie vom GT-Virus infizieren, wenn ich ihr ein Zaskar überlasse, ... um dann endlich ein schon eloxiertes Zaskar dazu zu bekommen. 

Die Strategie könnte aufgehen: ein GT der Familie (bleibt also quasi im Hoheitsgebiet) überlassen, um den Bestand entsprechend zu erweitern.


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt eich sie vom GT-Virus infizieren



Das GT-Virus hat mich ja auch infiziert, da ist gt-heini nicht ganz unschuldig  !!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. April 2007)

Ja ja, immer sind andere schuld


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ja ja, immer sind andere schuld



Ja, aber der Virus hat was   

und es hat ihn nicht jeder


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Zum Frühling ein paar Familienfotos. Die Kinder sollten schließlich wieder mal an die frische Luft:




 sogar die Mülltonnen im blau-gelben GT-Look.

Was ist in denen drin? Bestimmt auch tonnenweise GT Sattelstützen, Vorbauten, Kurbeln, Innenlager. Sonst wären die ja nicht mit auf dem Bild, oder?

Respekt, soviele GTs muß man erstmal unterbringen


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ja ja, immer sind andere schuld



Ich bekenne mich im Sinne der Anklage schuldig 

Aber wenn die Bestrafung ein weiters GT ist, so nehme ich diese Strafe gerne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John P (1. April 2007)

Servus zusammen,

dachte ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder meines Neuerwerbs rein.
Nach etlichen Jahren Bike-Abstinenz hab ich mir vor ca. 3 Wochen
meinen "Jugendtraum" erfüllt und dieses  91er Zaskar gekauft ( 20'' / Rahmennummer 0391...). 
Es ist in einem wirklich schönen Zustand und eigentlich komplett original
- bis auf den Lenker und die Kurbeln (Cook Brothers Racing).

JP


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Bestrafung ein weiters GT ist, so nehme ich diese Strafe gerne an



Das glaube ich gern! 

Wenn es Deine Frau mitmacht, dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Effendi Sahib (1. April 2007)

Ist ja momentan richtig was los hier!


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2007)

Wenn meine Frau mal wieder sagt ich sei total irre mit den GTs - jetzt habe ich zwei Bilder die ich Ihr zeigen werde.
Danke GT-Man!


----------



## Kint (2. April 2007)

John P schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> dachte ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder meines Neuerwerbs rein.
> Nach etlichen Jahren Bike-Abstinenz hab ich mir vor ca. 3 Wochen
> ...



schönes bike.....richtig schön... schöne größe hats auch... hach ja....


----------



## versus (2. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nummer sieben ist in Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

BALD...BALD zeig ichs euch. Dann könnt ihr es sehen..  Ha Ha Haha ha


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/83105/00e3_1.jpg


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

AHA, ein Zeiger!


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

JAWOHL Herr ölige Kette! Ein Zeiger - der zeigt dir wo´s lang geht.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Nicht nur ein Zeiger, nein auch ein Träumer


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Eher der böse Onkel in deinen Albträumen...   Lassmer des alberne gesabbel...is ja kei chat. schon geklickt?


----------



## Kint (2. April 2007)

boah nen zwanziger---- ist dir eh zu groß


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Klaro, aber ich steh momentan mehr auf Farbe


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

rot-grün is das neue schwarz!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Nur mit deiner roten Ringlestütze


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

dann hätte ich aber ein rot-blau problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> boah nen zwanziger---- ist dir eh zu groß





Ist mir nicht! Bin 196 und brauch etwas mehr Rohr zum gleichen Preis. Ist eine Idee kleiner wie mein 11-jähriger nud somit perfect size. Ich freu mich so...

zu den Farben: Es gibt nur EIN schwarz. Und das ist KEINE Farbe...


__________________________
hang on to virginity & pureness


----------



## versus (2. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Klaro, aber ich steh momentan mehr auf Farbe



feinfeinfein  !


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> rot-grün is das neue schwarz!



Weiß ist das neue Babyblau, das letztes Jahr das neue Pink war, welches...

Ich liebe Farbdiskussionen


----------



## Propeller (3. April 2007)

hi GT'ler,

dank Sven's Dämpfer fährts nun endlich wieder.
Jetzt kommt noch ne neue Bremse drauf und fertich.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. April 2007)

Vieleicht noch einen etwas steileren Vorbau 

Schickes Rad


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2007)

Schließe mich deroligenKette an.  

Nur die Gabel gefällt mit absolut nicht. Ist nicht mein Fall. Muss auch ich, es muss Dir gefallen


----------



## Propeller (3. April 2007)

ja die liebe Gabel,hm...ich hab hier noch ne sherman rumliegen,die ist aber fast genau so gross und gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Ich hab die Votec bis auf 140mm ausgefahren,evtl geh ich wieder um 2cm zurück.Fahrtechnisch ist die ölgedämpfte Votec der Hit.
Leider bin ich auch nicht der kleinste und der Rahmen nicht der grösste,von daher kommt mir der Votec Vorbau auch entgegen.
Vielleicht find ich ja mal was passendes.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. April 2007)

Also ich persönlich mag die Votec optisch sehr,
bin leider noch nie eine selber gefahren.

Aus diesem GT macht sie einen derben Chopper,
aber manche Leute können mit sowas ja gut fahren.

Die Optik wird doch total überbewertet,
mir ist nur wichtig das es gut aussieht


----------



## Ketterechts (3. April 2007)

Heute kam endlich das lang ersehnte Packet von der Insel .

Habs gleich mal ausgepackt und das Zaskar notdürftig zusammengebaut .

Hat sich so einiges zum letzten Aufbau verändert :



"][/URL]

Anderes Vorderrad - jetzt mit standesgemäßer White Nabe - passend zur Bremse
Anderes Hinterrad ( von der Insel ) - GT Hadley Nabe in silber und passend zum VR auch in eine SUN RINGLE BIG MAMMOTH Felge eingebaut - ist die dick mann .
Anderer Vorbau - statt GT Stahl jetzt Syncros Alu
Reifen - 2.35er Conti Gravity 
Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie

Das ganze Bigfoot-Equipment lässt natürlich auch das Gewicht steigen - satte 13 Kilo - mein DiamondBack hatte 91 das gleiche Gewicht beim Alpencross und zwar ohne Federgabel , von daher OK

Ich weiß das der Aufbau alles andere als klassisch ist , aber mir gefällts so und für die Ewigkeit ist bei der ganzen Schrauberei eh nichts ( am STS sähe der LRS bestimmt auch nett aus , aber da hab ich grad nen neuen Spinergy Cyclone drauf ) . Also nicht zu dolle aus der Classik-Fraktion hauen   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. April 2007)

Das Ur-Zaskar ist einfach das schönste GT überhaupt ...    

Glückwünsch! 

Gruß, Tom 

@Ketterechts: Die Blizzards hab' ich nicht vergessen. Dauert noch etwas.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Ur-Zaskar ist einfach das schönste GT überhaupt ...
> 
> Glückwünsch!


----------



## mabaalti (3. April 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @versus(und vielleicht auch andere Interessenten): ich hab ne Quelle für syncros Stützen in 26,8mm aufgetan, silber und schwarz möglich 6061T6 und 7075. Bei der letzten Anfrage waren noch welche da, evtl. hat ja jemand Interesse, andere Größen gabs natürlich auch noch.
> 
> ...



Sprudelt die Syncros Quelle bereits ?
Ich würde mich für eine schwarze 26,8er interessieren.
Was würde das Teil kosten ?
Vielen Dank
M.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich das lang ersehnte Packet von der Insel .
> 
> Habs gleich mal ausgepackt und das Zaskar notdürftig zusammengebaut .
> 
> ...



wunderschöne (friedhofs)wand 







und 91er zaskar sind einfach die       wieviele kann mann denn davon machen


----------



## GT-Man (3. April 2007)

Einfach herrlich!


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Ur-Zaskar ist einfach das schönste GT überhaupt ...
> 
> Glückwünsch!
> 
> ...



DEFINITIVER ANSCHLUSS! Ein wahnsinnshobel - mit den ollen U-Brakez. Mannoman ist das ein Teil Geschichte oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

schick - bewerte mal das fahrverhalten der white gabel in dem rahmen.... bitte...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. April 2007)

mabaalti schrieb:


> Sprudelt die Syncros Quelle bereits ?
> Ich würde mich für eine schwarze 26,8er interessieren.
> Was würde das Teil kosten ?
> Vielen Dank
> M.


 
Hallo,

also bis jetzt kam keine definitive Antwort. Preis liegt im Augenblick für alle Alusorten bei ca.45-50 ohne Versand, Steuern, etc.

Da ich aber sicher bin, dass es dort keine 27,0 mm syncros mehr in schwarz gibt, wird die Quelle wohl nicht angezapft, zumindest nicht von mir. Wär dann doch a bissel viel Aufwand eine syncros aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne zu importieren 

Bei Interesse bitte PM wg.Link zur HP
Grüße
Peter


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

Tri Tra Trallalla - war den gerade der Postmann da??


----------



## zaskar76 (3. April 2007)

möchte jemand die endkappe für meinen vorderen bremszug sehen die heute neu gekauft habe?


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. April 2007)

JA!  Ich will die sehen!   Material? Farbe? Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> JA!  Ich will die sehen!   Material? Farbe? Bezugsquelle?



pah ihr meinstream boys. ich nutz speichennippel - das ist independent....: :


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> möchte jemand die endkappe für meinen vorderen bremszug sehen die heute neu gekauft habe?



Ist ja gut. Was ist denn mit euch los? Sorry wenn ich mich freue. Alles klar sonst? Kanns auch für mich behalten. Mein Traum seit 11 Jahren. Mein Ding. Hab euch echt gediegener in Erinnerung. Sorry für´s Nerven. 







__________________
ENTHUSIASTS FIRST.


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. April 2007)

Nix für ungut aber der Thread heisst nunmal so wie er heisst und nicht "Zeigt her eure STM Gabeln" oder "Worüber freut Ihr euch grade" !


----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber der Thread heisst nunmal so wie er heisst und nicht "Zeigt her eure STM Gabeln" oder "Worüber freut Ihr euch grade" !



nee genau - der ist nämlich hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3581439#post3581439


----------



## zaskar76 (4. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> pah ihr meinstream boys. ich nutz speichennippel - das ist independent....: :



independent is bullshit, dünn lötzinn drüber is am besten - dann gehen die nämlich noch durch die zughüllen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (5. April 2007)

@Kint
Bin Heute mal das 91er Zassi mit der White gefahren - bin noch nicht so 100% zufrieden , weiß aber nicht an was es genau liegt .
Mein Fahreindruck war , dass das Bike vorne recht schwerfällig ist und auch im Wiegetritt fühlt es sich komisch an - ganz anderst als z.B. mein türkisfarbenes mit der Judy . Werde mal andere Laufräder testen - vielleicht bringt das schon Besserung - die Kombi aus Big Mammoth und 2.35er Schlappen wiegt halt einiges . Dann probier ich noch ne andere Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi und falls das alles nicht zum Ziel führt wechsel ich mal die Gabel - aber das wäre mein worst-case-desaster . Weiß hier jemand für was für eine Einbauhöhe das 91er an der Front gedacht ist ? Die White bringt immerhin stolze 445mm - die Judy nur 425mm . Fahre die White momentan mit recht weicher Einstellung , aber vielleicht brauch ich doch was klassischeres . Gibt´s eigentlich Starrgabeln mit so 410mm Einbauhöhe und Discaufnahme ? Wär ja ne Option . Tschuldigung , denk grad nur so vor mich hin .


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...vorne recht schwerfällig ist .. 445mm...


ein 29point5 Hinterrad könnte abhilfe schaffen...
duck und wech


----------



## Ketterechts (6. April 2007)

Heute endlich mal wieder meinen Schatz   gefahren - nach längerer Standzeit bedingt durch diverse Umbauten mußte sich das Rad mit einfachem Schotter und gemäßigter Fahrweise begnügen . Neu ans Rad gekommen sind die Fox vorne , der Spinergy LRS und der Stöckli Lagersatz , sowie endlich ein Flite . Mit Sicherheit gibt es Hiebe wegen der Lenkerhörnchen ( Iko Carbon ) an dem Syncros Riser , aber da ich mit dem Rad auch längere CC-Touren fahre , brauchen meine Handgelenke die Abwechslung bei der Griffposition . Fahren tut es sich auf alle Fälle himmlisch


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2007)

Von mir gibt es wegen der Barends keine Kritik. Ich weiß wovon Du redest. 

Sehr schönes Rad. Und zufrieden mit den Stöckli??


----------



## GT-Man (7. April 2007)

@Ketterechts: Barends am Rizer sind ja optisch wirklich immer etwas problematisch, aber Deine fallen wirklich kaum auf.  

Ich habe mich heute mal wieder mit dem Rennrad etwas länger rausgewagt und habe dabei mal die neuen Laufräder (Spinergy Xaero Lite) getestet. Hatte sie neu für nur 120 Euro bei Ebay gekauft (26 Zoll fährt halt keiner mehr) und war zum Anfang etwas skeptisch - aber sie rollen besser als gedacht:


----------



## Kint (7. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Fahreindruck war , dass das Bike vorne recht schwerfällig ist und auch im Wiegetritt fühlt es sich komisch an - ...
> 
> ...Weiß hier jemand für was für eine Einbauhöhe das 91er an der Front gedacht ist ? Die White bringt immerhin stolze 445mm .... .



mag daran liegen das das 91er ab werk wahlweise mit starr oder rs 1 kam.... 

danke fürs bestätigen...in mein 92er kommt also was altes ungefedertes rein...

achso demnächst hier : die einbauhöhe eine 2x4 gabel....;-)




zaskar76 schrieb:


> ein 29point5 Hinterrad könnte abhilfe schaffen...
> duck und wech



und dafür bitte noch den steg zwischen den kettenstreben rausflexen - braucht eh kein mensch....


----------



## Ketterechts (8. April 2007)

Dieses Wetter ist einfach super .
Nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Tequesta ausgefahren . 
Das Rad hab ich vor einigen Jahren in total runtergewirtschaftetem Zustand erstanden - Lackierung ( was noch davon übrig war ) war rosa mit einem "Raucheffekt" - geile 90er Jahre Lackierung , leider nicht zu retten . Hab mich dann damals für eine Lackierung in Reinweiß entschieden . Aufgebaut ist das ganze mit nem Mix aus zeitgenössischen LX,DX und XT-Komponenten . Fährt sich  wie immer wunderbar - eins von den Bikes , von denen ich mich am letzten trennen würde .
Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...Das Rad hab ich vor einigen Jahren in total runtergewirtschaftetem Zustand erstanden - Lackierung ( was noch davon übrig war ) war rosa mit einem "Raucheffekt" - geile 90er Jahre Lackierung...



Schönes Rad, ich habe meinen Rahmen wegen Geldnot leider vor ca. 3 Jahren verkauft verkauft  
War mein erster Singlespeeder, hässlich aber eine wegweisende Erfahrung


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. April 2007)

Hallo,

habe auch Nachwuchs bekommen! 
Mußte deswegen Heute früh um 6.00Uhr in die Eifel fahren, da hat meine bessere Hälfte noch tief geschlafen und konnte mich nicht aufhalten 
Ist zwar etwas runtergekommen das Tequesta, aber mal schauen was man daraus machen kann! Ob ich es mit Suntour Technik lasse oder auf die Shimano Technik umbaue wird sich zeigen! 
Hoffe Ihr werdet es in der GT Gemeinde gut aufnehmen!!!
Gruß
Sascha

Das Bild gibt es hier auch größer!!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=356771&cat=500
Bin wieder zu doof das Bild größer einzustellen!!! Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2007)

Schöne Lackierung, langsam wird das Forum hier zum Archiv / Museum


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. April 2007)

DANKE für das schöne große Bild
Und jetzt suche ich das Tequesta noch in blau


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. April 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> DANKE für das schöne große Bild
> Und jetzt suche ich das Tequesta noch in blau



Dann wollen wir Dir ma(i)l den Mund wässrig machen  






Möglich, daß sich Davidbelize gegen eine großzügige Adoptionsprämie davon trennen würde.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. April 2007)

Das ist das falsche!!!!! 

ich suche das hier:





Ist viiiiiiel schöner


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. April 2007)

Um der Trendlackierung des heutigen Tages gerecht zu werden :








edit: werden die Bilder beim Hochladen in die Galerie eigentlich nochmal neu komprimiert? Kann ich das irgendwo abschalten? Sieht ja beschissen aus.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. April 2007)

Jetzt mal im ernst!

das Bike von Davidbelize ist natürlich auch geil 
Ich will das andere blaue nur haben, weil ich dieses damals mir gekauft hatte und es einfach ein geiles Bike war! Nach sechs Jahren hatte mir ein Nachbar dann 1000DM dafür geboten und ich habe es dann an Ihn verkauft.  Jetzt suche ich so eins und finde keins mehr 
Deshalb habe ich auch das rote gekauft. Lieber ein rotes als keins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. April 2007)

war hier nicht ein tandem?

na bis dahin


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> war hier nicht ein tandem?



fehlt da nicht ein teil des satzes ?

was für eine sid ist das (candy red) ???

ansonsten sieht das rad FÜR MICH aus, als hättest du versucht möglichst unpassende teile aneinander zu schrauben: schauderhaft - meine meinung !


----------



## Effendi Sahib (10. April 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst!
> 
> das Bike von Davidbelize ist natürlich auch geil
> Ich will das andere blaue nur haben, weil ich dieses damals mir gekauft hatte und es einfach ein geiles Bike war! Nach sechs Jahren hatte mir ein Nachbar dann 1000DM dafür geboten und ich habe es dann an Ihn verkauft.  Jetzt suche ich so eins und finde keins mehr
> Deshalb habe ich auch das rote gekauft. Lieber ein rotes als keins



Kleiner Trost: Wenn Du jetzt ein Tequesta kaufst, wird es günstiger als die DM 1000 /  500, die Du damals bekommen hast...


----------



## joe yeti (10. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> fehlt da nicht ein teil des satzes ?
> 
> was für eine sid ist das (candy red) ???
> 
> ansonsten sieht das rad FÜR MICH aus, als hättest du versucht möglichst unpassende teile aneinander zu schrauben: schauderhaft - meine meinung !




möhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> war hier nicht ein tandem?





joe yeti schrieb:


> möhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



SORRY, ICH KANN DIR EINFACH NICHT FOLGEN  

YETI-SPRACHE? VIELLEICHT KANN ICH REINHOLD ALS DOLMETSCHER GEWINNEN...


----------



## GT-Man (11. April 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> war hier nicht ein tandem?
> 
> na bis dahin



Am besten gleich in den "Vergewaltigungs"-Thread. :kotz: 
Ein Jammer um den Rahmen!!


----------



## joe yeti (11. April 2007)

ihr pimp- mädchen


----------



## Kint (11. April 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> ihr pimp- mädchen



naja is scho nen bissle vergewaltigt - hm ?  

trotzdem ein gt mehr das bewegt wird - auch schön


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2007)

Ich finds super, entlich jemand der nicht  ein hochglanzpoliertes Bike fährt, sondern es nach seinen Bedürfnissen aufgebaut hat.
Die gleichen Sprüche musste ich mir mitte der 80´ziger anhören, als ich das erste MTB hatte.
    



P.S. John Ritchey ist mit einem MTB mit Rennradlenker Downhill gefahren, also ist das Bike ja eigentlich kult!!!!


----------



## nordstadt (11. April 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> John Ritchey



    

Der war nicht schlecht...

Tom Tomac hat aber auch bestimmt nen Rennlenker gehabt auf seinem Raleigh... 

Krischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (12. April 2007)

Nichts gegen Rennlenker, aber dann bitte doch einigermaßen stimmig und nicht wahllos irgendwelche Restteile ans Bike geschraubt. Dazu ist der tolle Rahmen echt zu schade. Hier sind bessere Beispiel wie auch aussehen kann:


----------



## joe yeti (12. April 2007)

ähmm das ist kein rennlenker ...

das ist ein drop bar    

du kennst den unterschied?

ps: sehr nette diskussion hier


----------



## GT-Man (12. April 2007)

joe yeti schrieb:


> ähmm das ist kein rennlenker ...
> 
> das ist ein drop bar
> 
> du kennst den unterschied?



Nö, brauch ich auch nicht, da es es trotzdem nicht besser aussieht.  Und ein Crossbike wirds dadurch auch nicht. Dann lieber gleich so:


----------



## HimoRoyden (12. April 2007)

Ich weiss, Ihr reagiert manchmal etwas krass zugeschnürt auf meine States. *Dennoch:* Gibt es einen rational nachvollziehbaren Grund für einen Rennlenker (Drop Bar höhö) an einem Zaskar??? Wenn ja, kein Problem. Ist akzeptiert. Wenn nein, style hat viele Farben. Auch o.k.

Für meinen Geschmack sieht es einfach ungewöhnlich (********) aus. Auch wenn Tommy das vor einem halben Jahrhundert so gemacht hat. Hat er etwa auch dazugelernt???


----------



## GT-Man (12. April 2007)

Nicht meins, aber ein ziemlich cool lackiertes STS XCR, wobei leider die Carbonoptik abhanden gekommen ist:










Nur Lenker und Sattelstütze passen farblich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. April 2007)

Oh Sche***, natürlich Tom Ritchey!


----------



## Kint (12. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Nicht meins, aber ein ziemlich cool lackiertes STS XCR, wobei leider die Carbonoptik abhanden gekommen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das gabs so vor 1, 1,5 jahren in der uk bucht. hat aber keienn käufer gefunden mein ich.. preis war viel zu hoch. müsste auch im auktionswarnungs oder vergewaltigte faden zu sehn sein... 

drop bar nach aussen gebogen an den enden. also nicht fluchtend der beginn der oberern biegung und lenkerenden. der sinn dahinter entzieht sich mir bisher allerdings ebenfalls. bessere klettereigenschaften in liegender sitzposition   who knows...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. April 2007)

Hallo,
das war schwer meiner Freundin zu beichten, das ich inerhalb einer Woche zwei GT's gekauft habe!!! Sie meinte nur 
Ich konnte aber leider nicht anders!!!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (17. April 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das war schwer meiner Freundin zu beichten, das ich inerhalb einer Woche zwei GT's gekauft habe!!! Sie meinte nur
> Ich konnte aber leider nicht anders!!!



Schickes bike, da ist sich wohl jemand ausserhalb von ebay einig geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (17. April 2007)

Das ist das Avalanche, dass ich ersteigern wollte!
Ich krieg die Krise!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. April 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das ist das Avalanche, dass ich ersteigern wollte!
> Ich krieg die Krise!



Tut mir leid, aber ich hatte vor Deinem Beitrag schon Kontakt geknüpft! Ich selber habe auch oft genug hier die Bikes entdeckt wo ich Intresse dran hatte und auf einmal waren sie weg! Es ist ja nicht das letzte GT auf der Welt. Wirst noch ein anderes bekommen


----------



## kingmoe (17. April 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das ist das Avalanche, dass ich ersteigern wollte!
> Ich krieg die Krise!



War´s das hier?  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260107613836&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (19. April 2007)

Hallo,
Hier mein Zaskar (1997), die roten Schlappen (Michelin Wildgripper Hot S) sind leider nicht mehr. Falls jemand noch welche besitzt oder weiß wo ich sie bekommen kann, bitte melden
Ausstattung:
Rockshox Pilot XC Air, XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel, LX Kurbel (die ersten für9 Fach),Deore Umwerfer, Magura HS33 Green Frog (Sonderlackierung lim. auf 2000 Stück wenn mich nicht alles täuscht), RaceFace Steuersatz, Vorbau Amoeba, Sattel Selle Italia Flite Trans Am, Reifen derzeit Fast Fred von Schwalbe
Inferno Laufräder. Lenker, Hörnchen und Sattelstütze sind No-name
Erkennt wer ob das ein LE ist?

Gruß Christian


----------



## alf2 (19. April 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wirst noch ein anderes bekommen



Alles klar! Viel Spass damit!

@kingmoe: ja das wars.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. April 2007)

Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hier mein Zaskar (1997), die roten Schlappen (Michelin Wildgripper Hot S) sind leider nicht mehr. Falls jemand noch welche besitzt oder weiß wo ich sie bekommen kann, bitte melden



Bei eBay gibt es noch welche:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-MICHELIN-HOT-S...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...und eine Reihe anderer rote Schlappen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MAXXIS-MTB-Re...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-St-Reifen-Impa...ryZ81672QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kenda-MTB-Reifen...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nettes Rad, aber die vielen Farben sind nicht so mein Geschmack und deine Signatur läßt ja tief blicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (19. April 2007)

Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> Hier mein Zaskar (1997),
> Erkennt wer ob das ein LE ist?



1. Es ist ein 1998er (schau mal nach der Rahmennummer), da es eine integrierte Sattelklemme hat (was beim 97er noch nicht so war) und die Decals sind auch von 1998. 


2. Ein 1998er "LE" hätte noch CNC-Ausfallenden. Hier ein LE:


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand hier im Forum einen 1997 Zaskar LE???

Eigentlich kann es bei der Rahmennummer 0397 kein 98'er Modell sein, es sei denn es würde 0997 heißen. 

Der Rahmen von Schobbe sieht identisch mit meinem aus. Ich gehe bei mir vom 1998 Modell aus da die Rahmennummer mit 1097 anfängt. Decals passen auch zum Katalog. Sind die gleichen wie bei Schobbe


----------



## GT-Man (19. April 2007)

1997er Zaskar LE und Zaskar:



Auch das 1997er LE - und nur das LE - hatte CNC Ausfallenden, daran kann man das LE ab 1997 immer erkennen. Die integr. Sattelklemme hingegen hatte das LE ab 1997, dann aber auch das Zaskar ab 1998.

Deins hat keine CNC-Ausfallenden aber trotzdem eine integr. Sattelklemme, also ein von Zaskar 1998:




PS: Toll, dass die Fragen schon im Rahmennummerthread geklärt wurde.


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (19. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> .... und deine Signatur läßt ja tief blicken.



Danke für Deine Hilfe 

Wie darf ich das mit der Signatur verstehen? 


Von den "vielen" Farben kommt in nächster Zeit was weg, hab vor die Anbauteile (Schaltung, Steuersatz....) alles in Alu poliert dran zu basteln.

Gruß Christian

Achso...ähm...Sorry, daß ich 2 mal gefragt habe


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. April 2007)

Mit deiner Signatur vorzuschlagen, bzw. dazu aufzurufen, anstatt Tiere, Kinderschänder und somit Menschen zu quälen oder gar zu töten, polarisiert nun einmal sehr.

Aber hier im GT-Forum sollten solche Diskussionen nicht abgehalten werden, dafür haben wir im MTB-Forum die Rubrik: Kein Thema - wenig Regeln

Ansonsten herzlich willkommen im MTB- und GT-Forum.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. April 2007)

> Ich bin gegen Tierversuche. Nehmt doch Kinderschänder!



Einigen wir uns auf ein gepflegtes:

Warum Tierversuche - nehmt doch Cannondale/Ragazzi/Wheeler-Fahrer


----------



## nordstadt (22. April 2007)




----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

nordstadt schrieb:


>



schöner kleber. 10th ani hebel? ich würde mich auf eine elox farbe eini8gen.

nettes sspeed bike....


----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

so jetzt dürft ihr  mal kloppen  :

zaskar 1993 "BLEM" wohl die dealer variante oder: als erzeuger kann mir doch nix besseres passsieren als dass meine händler mit der ausschussware glücklich rumgurken....

rahmen ziemlich runter - aufgebaut um mal zu sehen wie lange der noch hält, ob ich die rechte kettenstrebe noch durchgefäst bekomme, und ob so ne drei cm lange scharfkantige beule eigentlich eine strukturelle schwächung im dünnwandigen alu unterrohr darstellt oder nicht.... falls er die nächsten wochen nicht überleben sollte unter mir - ihr wisst ersatz ist schon gebunkert....  bissle weich isser im tretlagerbereich schon.... 

ansonsten :Kinesis Alu gabel - 300mm schaft - 415mm einbauhöhe. Xt 07 schaltwerk, 05er XT umwerfer,  xt kette, Lx kasette,Lx shifter. XTR tretlager. - Raceface turbine LP in 180mm (!) Stronglight blätter ( 18 das set ausser bucht)  - tioga surefoot 6 das pedalpaar das ich seit 10Jahren fahre (!). Avid sd 7 ne alte mit passenden hebeln. - bremsleistung ausgezeichnet - druckpunkt hinten wie ne scheibe (!) Ac chub nabensatz auf mavix 517er felgen. (der sound ist göttlich) raceface realseal von versus ( ja wir haben getauscht ) stütze ausser bucht. fiziks nisene, roox vorbau wird noch gegen raceface getauscht sobald die post den ausliefert...lenker easton ea 50 monkey bar   61cm breit. zu den details: 
Gt lockon griffe ( abrieb am handballen nach 5 km ... ) gt v brake pipes. 

schönes bike mag es jetzt schon. ps der spacerbau zu lübeck wird noch reduziert - muss noch auf den anderen vorbau warten und die richtige position finden. die gabel rahmen lenker einheit ist bocksteif. der hinterbau auch, die raceface stütze und der ti-rail sattel machen das zassi allerdings zum softtail. werde da für lange touren wohl noch tauschen. oder abnehmen... 

BILDER:













gesichert was geht...:


----------



## micki260 (23. April 2007)

Eigendlich wollte ich ja mal ebend nur kurz um den Block eiern und die restliche feinabstimmung an der Schaltung vornehmen.
Ein verbogenen Hintern, sprich vier Stunden Radeln mit neuen Sattel und absolut unpassender Buxe hat mich meine Lady mit einem breiten Grinsen 
nach hause gebracht.

I Love her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. April 2007)




----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Eigendlich wollte ich ja mal ebend nur kurz um den Block eiern und die restliche feinabstimmung an der Schaltung vornehmen.
> Ein verbogenen Hintern, sprich vier Stunden Radeln mit neuen Sattel und absolut unpassender Buxe hat mich meine Lady mit einem breiten Grinsen
> nach hause gebracht.
> 
> I Love her



me too. kann das sein das wir schaltungs und bremstechnisch relativ identisch fahren ?  
ist die paralellogramm feder beim 07er schaltwerk bei dir auch so locker ? im vergleich zu den alten 90er komponenten sind das welten. und dieser komische gummi überzieher für die käfigbefestigung - lass den dran sonst klapperts ganz schön....


----------



## micki260 (23. April 2007)

Ist mir garnicht so recht aufgefallen denn geklappert hat heute garnichts,was mich beim ersten Ausritt schon verwundert hat.
Aber meine Feder ist auch sehr soft,ist wohl normal,entsprechend schaltet es sich aber auch sehr weich und sauber,wie ich finde.Habe die Schaltung mit Sram Attack Trigger kombiniert.
Ich finde die Avid haben ein sehr gutes ansprechverhalten und lassen sich auch sehr individuel einstellen für eine V-Brake.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

@kint: hübsch ! bis auf den sattel und den selbst angesprochenen spacerturm ;-)
die "decals" sind gross ! ! !


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @kint: hübsch ! bis auf den sattel und den selbst angesprochenen spacerturm ;-)
> die "decals" sind gross ! ! !



sattel ist optisch ganz nett - violett mit dunklem gedöns aufgedruckt. ist aber aus breitarch gründen schon getauscht. spacerturm kommt ja noch weck. zumindest die obenauf. decals sind lustig ne  

was mir grade noch sorgen bereitet ist die treteinheit. irgendwas ( vielleicht der rahmen  ) ist da so weich dass bei heftigen antritten das große blatt am umwerfer schleifft. muss da mal sehn woran es liegt. kann auch sein dass ide kettenlinie nicht stimmt - oder einfach das bb un 90 zu weich ist. werde da mal durchprobieren. versuch macht kluch ...


----------



## kingmoe (25. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> was mir grade noch sorgen bereitet ist die treteinheit. irgendwas ( vielleicht der rahmen  ) ist da so weich dass bei heftigen antritten das große blatt am umwerfer schleifft. muss da mal sehn woran es liegt. kann auch sein dass ide kettenlinie nicht stimmt - oder einfach das bb un 90 zu weich ist. werde da mal durchprobieren. versuch macht kluch ...



Das ist bei deinem Gewicht aber auch unmöglich, einen völlig verwindungssteifen Antrieb zu bekommen. Bei mir schleift ja schon im Wiegetritt auch bei sackstabilen Parts das große KB ab und zu am Umwerfer. Und wenn man es da schleiffrei eingestellt hat, ist innen am kleinen wieder was faul...


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> bei deinem Gewicht



na, na, na... das heisst "pedaldruck"  

habe das problem gerade mit meinem neuen carbon rennrad-antrieb. 
die vorher verbaute DA kurbel + innenlager haben das gut weg gesteckt, aber die neue fsa carbon kurbel-kombi schleift auch in 2 gängen aufm grossen blatt. je nach einstellung kann man sich aussuchen welche gänge


----------



## zaskar76 (25. April 2007)

mir geht gerade ein licht auf warum es so viele dicke,fette singlespeeder gibt...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> mir geht gerade ein licht auf warum es so viele dicke,fette singlespeeder gibt...



Vorsichtig mit solchen Äusserungen, mein Freund! 

Wie der Pfälzer H.Kohl schon sagte: Isch bin net dick, isch bin stattlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (25. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> mir geht gerade ein licht auf warum es so viele dicke,fette singlespeeder gibt...



göttlich.  bei mir sinds natürlich die langen hebelarme der 180er raceface....


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie der Pfälzer H.Kohl schon sagte: Isch bin net dick, isch bin stattlich!



  sagte der nicht auch: wenn ein kampfelefant erst mal in schwung ist, dann ist er kaum mehr aufzuhalten ?
also henner bergab immer gut aufpassen, ob von hinten nicht eine sspler heran gefolgen kommt


----------



## Backfisch (3. Mai 2007)

His and her stadtschlampen:





Das rote ist noch im Kaufzustand, da muss ich noch bei (kennt jemand das Sattelstützenmaß?) und bei meinem grünen ist der Sattel krumm, bevor das jetzt jemand empört anmerkt 

Aber ich finde, das olle Paar hat Style.


----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2007)

Gerade aus Ulm zurück und im Kofferraum lag ein neuwertiger Xizang. Der Rahmen ist in einem traumhaften Zustand. Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gerade aus Ulm zurück und im Kofferraum lag ein neuwertiger Xizang. Der Rahmen ist in einem traumhaften Zustand. Bilder folgen!!!



In Ulm bekommt man so etwas einfahch in den Kofferraum gelegt?!
Ich muss da auch mal hin


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> In Ulm bekommt man so etwas einfahch in den Kofferraum gelegt?!
> Ich muss da auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> In Ulm bekommt man so etwas einfahch in den Kofferraum gelegt?!
> Ich muss da auch mal hin



Fast, gegen Abgabe von ein wenig Papier schon


----------



## Triturbo (8. Mai 2007)

Ja ne mein 06er GT chucker 1.0


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2007)

So hier nun das versprochene Bild von meiner Neuerwerbung. Werde noch einen Aufbau-Thread starten, da Peru ja auch noch einen Xizang aus der amerik. Bucht erwartet. Bin schon jetzt ganz gespannt auf die erste Tour. Aufbau wird sehr klassisch. Mehr im anderen Thread


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2007)

... ich brauch' jetzt erst einmal ein bier  

glückwunsch.  

irgendwann hab' ich auch eins, wetten 

ich will, aber ich kann nicht anders.  

meine signatur ist bereits geändert


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Freunde des guten Geschmacks!

Ich möchte euch ein gaaaaanz besonderes Leckerli präsentieren. Nämlich mein neu aufgebautes GT LTS-5. Hauptsächlich ein Rad fürs Grobe (auch mal einen kleinen Drop) und schlechtes Wetter. 
Mit meinem neuen Bomber habe ich sogleich freudiges Gelächter und Entsetzen in unserer MTB-Gruppe geerntet. Es waren hauptsächlich weniger diplomatische Bekundungen zum Gefallen dabei. Aber seht selber:

Damit ihr nicht denkt, dass das Teil so ohnehin nur in der Ecke rumstehen wird, habe ich es gleich bei einer kleinen 2,5h Tour fein dreckig gemacht.



























Die Austattung ist übrigens nicht wirklich schlecht:
Rahmen: LTS-5 Bj. 1997
Gabel: Zzyzx Bullet
Bremsen: HS 33 Raceline
Schaltwerk: LX
Umwerfer: XT
Schalthebel: STX RC
Kurbel: XT
Naben: LX
Felgen: Ritchey Rock Pro
Lenker: Amoeba Racing bar
Vorbau: Zzyzx
Stütze: Kalloy


Gruß...
Philip


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2007)

das gönn ich mir auch gerade.  Aber danke für die Glückwünsche. Ist übrigens der aus dem Classic-Forum.


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Mai 2007)

@gt-heini: GLÜCKWUNSCH ZU DIESEM WUNDERSCHÖNEN PRACHTSTÜCK!!     

GENAU SO EINEN suche ich schon seit nen knappen Jahr, anscheinend nicht mit dem nötigen Nachdruck...

Schönen Gruß, und nochmals:


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2007)

@heini: sehr, sehr schön ! viel spass beim aufbau

@salzbrezel: kann deine mtb-gruppe verstehen. mir will zu dem rad auch nix diplomatisches einfallen!

falls du diese sternstunde des fahrraddesigns mal entschärfen und die votec abgeben willst, kannst du dich melden, denn ich hätte da noch ein rad an das sie besser passt ;-)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Mai 2007)

Ist die Zzyzx eine Votec?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Mai 2007)

Das ist eine Bullet Bros. Zzyzx. Die Patente wurden dann von Hanebrink gekauft, dort lief sie unter dem Namen Z6. Dann haben die wiederum das Patent an ATC-Racing verkauft, die die Gabel bis heute bauen. Sie sind besonders in Tandems relativ oft verbaut, siehe hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-1-Tandem_W0QQitemZ270102666468QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gegen die Gabel ist übrigens selbts eine Votec sehr zierlich!!!!

Hier mal ein kleiner Infolink dazu:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/front_shocks_2002/product_86799.shtml

@ versus:
Die Gabel ist in schlechtem Zustand, es sind deutliche Laufspuren an den Standrohren zu sehen und eine Dichtung sieht spröde aus, ist aber dicht. Desweiteren hat der Vorbesitzer beim Service eine Kappe auf den Standrohren nicht grade wieder eingedreht, die sitzt zwar, lässt sich aber nur noch zu 80% versenken. 
Wenn du trotzdem Interesse hast, besonders dran hänge ich nicht.

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Mai 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Gegen die Gabel ist übrigens selbts eine Votec sehr zierlich!!!!
> @ versus:
> Die Gabel ist in schlechtem Zustand, es sind deutliche Laufspuren an den Standrohren zu sehen und eine Dichtung sieht spröde aus, ist aber dicht. Desweiteren hat der Vorbesitzer beim Service eine Kappe auf den Standrohren nicht grade wieder eingedreht, die sitzt zwar, lässt sich aber nur noch zu 80% versenken.
> Wenn du trotzdem Interesse hast, besonders dran hänge ich nicht.
> ...



danke, dann lieber nicht. ich suche nur gerade eine stabile und nicht zu schwere gabel mit mind. 120mm für mein fsr enduro und da hatte ich eben an eine votec gedacht.


----------



## insanerider (9. Mai 2007)

91er..bis auf Reste von Flugrost in Top Zustand und kaum gefahren..nur etwas klein....


----------



## stevenvde (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Bin neu am Forum. Bitte finden Sie anbei ein link zu einingen bilder meines GT Zaskar Race und GT Tequesta...

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1179564/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1187584/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1143796/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1187586/

Mfg,

Steven - Appelterre (Belgien)


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Steven,

Das Tequesta ist wirklich schön, gefällt mir sehr gut. Was fährst Du da für eine Gabel?

Grüsse, Manni


----------



## stevenvde (11. Mai 2007)

Tequesta: RS Indy XC (andere Lackierung wie original) - glaube 1998
Zaskar: RS Sid Race (Ausführung 2006)


----------



## korat (11. Mai 2007)

das tequesta gefällt mir auch ausnehmend gut.
wieder ein schönes beispiel, daß alte stahlrahmen mit neuen teilen nicht nur funktionnal, sondern auch schön aufgebaut werden können.

ein schönes gefühl, wenn das classic-virus in mir endlich anfängt zu mutieren...


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Steven,

herzlich willkommen auf dieser Seite. Hast wirklich schöne Räder Pass aber auf, das Ganze hier ist sehr ansteckend 

Aber so wird der GT-Schwamm immer größer


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo Steven,
> 
> herzlich willkommen auf dieser Seite. Hast wirklich schöne Räder Pass aber auf, das Ganze hier ist sehr ansteckend
> 
> Aber so wird der GT-Schwamm immer größer


----------



## stevenvde (11. Mai 2007)

Danke für euren Komplimente!

Specs finden Sie hier:

Zaskar:http://forum.mountainbike.be/viewtopic.php?t=31130
Tequesta:http://forum.mountainbike.be/viewtopic.php?t=32698

Entschuldigung; Seite auf Niederländisch...aber die Specs und Bilder sprechen vor sich, nee?

Gr,

Steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (12. Mai 2007)

Die Räder sind klasse! Insgesamt sehr stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## Zaskar1976 (19. Mai 2007)

hi hier Zaskar1976!wollte auch mal mein zaskar zeigen es ist noch im aufbau.vielleicht kann mir noch jemand part tipps zb.welche kurbel gut wäre.ich tendiere zu xtr.
setz noch ein paar bilder rein (nicht die beste quali)Gruß der Zaskar1976


----------



## Zaskar1976 (19. Mai 2007)

hi hier Zaskar1976!wollte auch mal mein zaskar zeigen es ist noch im aufbau.vielleicht kann mir noch jemand part tipps zb.welche kurbel gut wäre.ich tendiere zu xtr.
setz noch ein paar bilder rein (nicht die beste quali)Gruß der Zaskar1976


----------



## Kruko (19. Mai 2007)

Is fertisch


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

sehr tolles rad jörg (sagte im moment auch meine liebste!!!), aber was ist denn mit dem sattel passiert  ?


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Was soll mit dem Sattel sein??

Ist ein Flite mit Geleinsatz. Etwas Komfort soll mein Hintern auch bekommen 

In Waage ist er. Kommt auf dem Bild nur sehr schlecht rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

nix schlimmes - ich finde der sitzt nur viel zu weit vorne.
siehtsonbisschenkomischaus...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Mai 2007)

*Sehr schickes Rad!*


----------



## tomasius (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

@gt-heini: Dein Xizang sieht einfach klasse aus ! 

Das Zaskar meiner Liebsten ist fast fertig.  .. und das in Rekordzeit:

Freitag: 

Rahmen kommt an.  

Samstag: 

8 Stunden schleifen und polieren , Chainsuck beseitigen (mit   Aluminiumspachtel), Aufkleber anbringen, Teile aus der Restekiste holen 

... und fertig.  






Eine silberen DX U-Brake hat nicht zufällig jemand rumliegen? 

Und warum passt eigentlich die obere Mutter meines DX Steuersatzes nicht. Am Gewinde der Gabel kann's nicht liegen.  

Zum Glück konnte ich ihr den ursprünglichen 08/15 Rahmen aus dem großen E noch ausreden.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2007)

Feines Frauenrad, Tom!
Kannst du mal ein Detailfoto von der "Reparatur" mit dem Alu-Spachtel zeigen. Kenne ich gar nicht, diese Möglichkeit, hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Quen (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

anbei endlich mal mein 96er Zaskar...





















So, genug... mehr gibts bei Interesse in meiner Galerie.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei endlich mal mein 96er Zaskar...
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Rad.  Die Tretkurbeln sind ein Knaller


----------



## mcgyver2k (20. Mai 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> 91er..bis auf Reste von Flugrost in Top Zustand und kaum gefahren..nur etwas klein....



Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen und bekommt man die noch? An meinem 1990er hats den hinteren zerfetzt und ein Schriftzug ist schon lange nicht mehr vorhanden. U-Brake + Siffwetter + Downhill und net aufgepast = Reifentod.


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

wird wirklich sehr schick ! glückwunsch auch an die liebste - gute entscheidung



kingmoe schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Detailfoto von der "Reparatur" mit dem Alu-Spachtel zeigen. Kenne ich gar nicht, diese Möglichkeit, hört sich interessant an.



das würde mich auch sehr interessieren ! ! !
super wären auch hersteller und bezugsquelle.


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei endlich mal mein 96er Zaskar...
> Gruß
> Sebastian



hey sebastian,

tolles rad ! die revolution kurbeln sind auch für mich immer noch ein traum !
sehr stimmiger, schlichter aufbau  
mit einem schwarzen, oder silber polierten (syncros) lenker wäre es perfekt !


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Avalanche.
Endlich das Sofa von der Sattelstütze gebaut und den guten alten Flite montiert und die Anfängerklickies von Shimano an die Kurbel geschraubt. 
Wußte garnicht das es mit den Klickpedalen noch geiler ist zu fahren 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hey sebastian,
> 
> tolles rad ! die revolution kurbeln sind auch für mich immer noch ein traum !
> sehr stimmiger, schlichter aufbau
> mit einem schwarzen, oder silber polierten (syncros) lenker wäre es perfekt !


Danke für die Blumen! 

Ein Syncros-Lenker steht in der Tat noch auf meiner Liste - aber erstmal einen guten, idealerweise neuen, finden...  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Schick, schick.

Hier auch das versprochene Update meines Renners. Habe ein paar Schaltungsteile gewechselt, so dass jetzt alles Ultegra ist und einen neuen Laufradsatz verbaut. Die Fulcrums laufen sehr gut und haben ein Gewicht von 1750 gr. Kann diese bis dato weiterempfehlen.





Mehr Bilder in der meiner Galerie


----------



## gt-kolli (21. Mai 2007)

schönes Rennrad, habe gerade das gleiche aufbauen lassen mit kompl. 
Campa Record, WCS-Teilen, und American-Classic 350 Laufräder. 
Gewicht liegt bei 7,8 KG mit 56 Rahmen. Fährt echt super. 
Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
gt-kolli


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Mai 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> schönes Rennrad, habe gerade das gleiche aufbauen lassen mit kompl.
> Campa Record, WCS-Teilen, und American-Classic 350 Laufräder.
> Gewicht liegt bei 7,8 KG mit 56 Rahmen. Fährt echt super.
> Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
> gt-kolli



Bilder!!!!


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Bilder!!!!



genau


----------



## Kruko (22. Mai 2007)

Das Gewicht kriegt man aber hin Meiner hat jetzt ca. 8,3 KG ohne Pedale

Bin aber auch für Bilder


----------



## flexluger (22. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,

das trifft sich ganz gut, da hier gerade über gewicht geredet wird...
Starte gerade ein neues Projekt. Will einen Zaskar LE 97 ballbu auf unter 9 kg prügeln. Dabei solls jedoch noch bissel originale Anlehnung finden (sram 9.0sl, RaceFace Antrieb etc.) und funktionieren solls halt auch hehe.  Bei den Räder usw geht das natürlich nicht. aber sonst ... hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit?

Jetzt zur Hauptfrage Optik:sieht ein total silbernes - bis auf schwarzen Lenker, vorbau, laufräder und reifen - zaskar gut aus? also gabel, züge pipapo alles silbern. oder soll man da noch nen akzent in der kurbel setzen.  Hat da jemand bild oder so?

Also Anregungen erwünscht!


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

ich hatte mein bb avalanche mit einem teilemix, wie du ihn eigentlich beschrieben hast (RF kurbel, sid, hügi 2407mavic 517, sram 9.0 sl, use alien, explorer supersonic, time atac títan carbon, flite tt...) auf glatt 10kg. mit zaskar rahmen (~150gr leichter) und ein paar tuningparts könnte das mit um die 9kg klappen, aber drunter zu kommen wird sicher nicht ganz einfach.





in meinem fotoalbum gibts nch mehr bilder davon


----------



## flexluger (22. Mai 2007)

danke! das hilft schon mal. also ehrlich gesagt werd ich es erstmal auf 8,5 kg bringen, allerdings mit nicht so ganz originalen teilen. und dann werd ich als langzeitprojekt alles fein stück für stück dem Jahrgang + 2 bj anpassen.

man will ja beschäftigt bleiben. außerdem finde ich das die heutigen leichtbauteile sehr oldschool aussehen (außer karbon) - funktional einfach eben... darum wirds wohl nicht so ne große zumutung optisch hehe

hier noch ne frage, würde ne 27,0 stütze notfalls gehen, oder is davon abzuraten bei 27,3 rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Mai 2007)

Wenn du Rahmen und Stütze heile lassen willst würde ich das lassen!
27,3 mm habe ich allerdings noch nie gehört,
wird wohl eher eine 27,2 mm Stütze sein...


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

8,5 kg ???
da bin ich mal sehr gespannt! ein kumpel von mir fährt ein 8,4 kg schmolke titan, denn der schmolke rahmen ist schon mal 600-700 gramm leichter als ein zaskar und die teile, die er verbaut hat sind nicht gerade schwer (sid, tune LRS + spanner + kurbel + innenlager + flaschenhalter, schmolke carbon lenker, f99 vorbau, frm stütze, ax lightness sattel, 1,8" reifen, xtr schaltung etc.)

ein 27,0 würde ich nie im 27,2 rahmen fahren ! ! !
da passt kein adapter und somit wird das sitzrohr zu stark deformiert.

ich bin übrigens auf der suche nach einer 27,0 stütze ! ! !
notfalls hätte ich eine 27,2 syncros zum tausch anzubieten... aber nur notfalls


----------



## flexluger (22. Mai 2007)

also die 27,0er stütze ist von extralite und kostet 70 euro bei hibike im angebot - hab sie noch nicht. war nur am überlegen, is schon arg teuer trotzdem.  gut dann nehme ich 27,2
und ja ich halte es für realistisch. aber mal schauen teile sollten dann so in 2 wochen alle da sein, dann werde ich dem thema gerechter und zeige das bike ^^

danke für die bilder


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Mai 2007)

Eine Kona Light in silber habe ich noch,
aber mit derben Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## gt-kolli (22. Mai 2007)

würde ja gern Bilder von meinen GT´s...... hier einstellen, bin aber zu blöd dazu!!! Die Bilder sind im Format zu groß und ich habe nicht die Zeit mir das nötige Wissen an zu eignen. Vieleicht kann ich ja Jemand die Bilder als mail senden und der zeigt sie dann hier im Forum
Gruß
gt-kolli


----------



## gt-kolli (22. Mai 2007)

habe auch noch einen Xizang Rahmen wiegt 1550 Gramm den plane ich so mit
unter 9 KG auf zu bauen ich denke Extralite machts möglich?
Gruß gt-kolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Mai 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> habe auch noch einen Xizang Rahmen




Abgeben willste den nicht?


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2007)

gt-kolli's Zaskar LE






[/url][/IMG]


I-Drive Marathon






[/url][/IMG]

STS






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## gt-kolli (23. Mai 2007)

oh ein Wunder, habe aber noch ein Zaskar Le in black (9,75 KG), 
sowie ein Idrive5 2.0 mit super Ausstattung. Vielen Dank GT-Musa, 
soll ich Dir ein paar Bilder mailen ?
Gruß gt-kolli


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2007)

> Vielen Dank GT-Musa,
> soll ich Dir ein paar Bilder mailen ?



Bitteschön!

Bilder brauchst mir nicht schicken....reicht wenn Du welche ins Album stellst!



gt-kolli sein schwarzes Zaskar LE






[/url][/IMG]

I-Drive XCR1000






[/url][/IMG]

Avalanche






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Mai 2007)

WoW

Schöne Bikes tummeln sich hier... wie findet ihr das?


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2007)

Hast auch unbearbeitete Bilder vom kompletten Bike?


----------



## Janikulus (23. Mai 2007)

@gt-kolli:  nette Sammlung hast du da!  Titisee muss ich auch mal wieder besuchen! (war lange in Furtwangen)

@HimoRoyden: schöner Rahmen und Aufbau!  Ich persönlich finde die Gabel nicht so toll, RF und Magura Bepperle sollte auch runter.


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, an der Scheibenbremse geht kein weg mehr vorbei. Habe Investitionsstop eingelegt und heb mir was für nächsten Winter auf...

Bilder vom kplt. Bike gibt´s die Tage.

Magura + evo + booster ist einfach zu lapprig! @Magura Deutschland 
Die STM ist halt einfach geil gemacht. Wie gesagt: nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Mal schaun...


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2007)

@HimoRoyden: leider sieht man von dem Bike nicht so wirklich etwas, die PS-Bearbeitung inkl. sinnfreier Sprüche ist nicht so mein Geschmack, die Race-Face und Magura Werbung würde ich vom Rahmen entfernen.

@gt-kolli: das grüne I-Drive Marathon ist der Hammer!!


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2007)

@gt-kolli: ALLES DEINE ? ? ?
glückwunsch, da hast du wirklich ein paar richtige schmuckstücke zusammengestellt ! kann noch nicht so recht sagen welches mein favorit ist - das grüne oder silberne xcr...

@himo: schöner rahmen. den pedalen ( :kotz: ) und reifen nach zu urteilen werden die maguras wohl für die angestrebten zwecke ausreichen. 
sonst bin ich mal auf die kombination stm / disc gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (24. Mai 2007)

vielen Dank für die Komplimente, das sind alle meine bis auf das xcr1000 und das grüne Avalanche(ohne Spinnwheels) die hab ich an ein befreundedes Paar verkauft. Das Avalanche gibt es noch das XRC 1000 wurde meinen Kumpel in der Provonce geklaut. Mir hat das Herz geblutet heul, heul. Habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder von meinen neuen GT´s eingestellt. Das ZR 1.0 wiegt 7,8 KG mit Pedalen, das Idrive5 wiegt 13,8 KG hat jetzt aber Nobby-Nic UST drauf. mit dem Fahre ich in drei Wochen von Garmisch an den Gardarsee (Go Crazy)
Das Ruckus habe ich vom einem Chech. GT-Händler(Rudi) der auch schon GT`s in der Bucht angeboten hat. Der war super nett und hat mir das Ding für 550,- Euro nach Hause gebracht und zusammen gebaut.
Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Mai 2007)

Wer hat denn Decals für ein XCR 1000 ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Mai 2007)

Also hier sind noch gt-koli's ZR 1.0







[/url][/IMG]

I-Drive5






[/url][/IMG]

und....???






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> und....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein peace !?  
dann ist david ja doch nicht der erste friedensfahrer


----------



## Janikulus (24. Mai 2007)

@gt-kolli: ist das ein 2007 I-drive 5 1.0? wo hast du das her? England? hmmm schön, überlege ich mir schon lange...


----------



## Kruko (24. Mai 2007)

Schöne Sammlung Kolli. 

Eins musst Du mir aber beantworten!!

Wie erklärst Du das Deiner Frau 

Ich komme so langsam in Erklärungsnot


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2007)

ok  

sieht dem peace aber schon sehr ähnlich...


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2007)

Da sich mein Zaskar seit Herbst 2005 verschleißbedingt etwas geändert hat, hier das aktuelle Update:













Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke Race
Antrieb: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
LRS: XT / Mavic 317 / Michelin XCR Dry
Sattel/Sattelstütze: Selle San Marco SKN / Ritchey Pro
Vorbau / Lenker: XLC Ultralight
Bremse / Hebel: Avid SD 7
Griffe: Syntace Moto


----------



## Janikulus (24. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ok
> 
> sieht dem peace aber schon sehr ähnlich...



und was ist es dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und was ist es dann?



kolli hat es eigentlich auch geschrieben. ich habs allerdings auch überlesen:

ein RUCKUS 

ich verstehe allerdings nicht so ganz, warum man so ein filigranes gebilde genauso nennt wie einen grobschlächtigen freerider


----------



## gt-kolli (24. Mai 2007)

an versus
es ist ein Ruckus aus Tschechien war ein Ausstellungsstück vom Tschechien GT-Impoteur, denke auch das der Rahmen der selbe ist wie beim Peace. Wollte ja auch ein Peace war aber nicht zu bekommen. Werde die blöde Rock-shock Gabel noch gegen eine Pace Starrgabel tauschen. 

an GT-Heini
ja meine Frau guckt mich auch schon ganz streng an, muß sie halt mit anderen schönen (teuren) Sachen bei Laune halten. Und immer lieb und nett sein. 

an Janikulus
das ist ein Idrive5 2.0 Rahmen hab das Rad komplett gekauft und die anderen Teile an einen schwarzen Rukus Rahmen gemacht(so einer wurde gerade in der Bucht versteigert) das Ruckus hat jetzt mein Kumpel dem Sie das schöne XCR1000 geklaut haben

Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## Backfisch (24. Mai 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> ...und die anderen Teile an einen schwarzen Rukus Rahmen gemacht(so einer wurde gerade in der Bucht versteigert)



War der als "GT Rukus" bei den Kompletträdern inseriert, vor ein paar Wochen?
Den wollte ich auch


----------



## kingmoe (25. Mai 2007)

Geil, ein Ruckus SS, Vorläufer des Peace.
Wie ist der Rahmen verarbeitet? Ich habe Schweißnähte vom Peace gesehen, das musste ich fast   - und nicht vor Freude...


----------



## redsandow (25. Mai 2007)

das ruckus ss hat aber horizontale ausfaller!!!und nicht wie obiges einen exzenter zum kette spannen.warscheinlich in der eile einen falschen kleber drauf gepappt.(siehe fotos)


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @HimoRoyden: leider sieht man von dem Bike nicht so wirklich etwas, die PS-Bearbeitung inkl. sinnfreier Sprüche ist nicht so mein Geschmack, die Race-Face und Magura Werbung würde ich vom Rahmen entfernen.
> 
> @gt-kolli: das grüne I-Drive Marathon ist der Hammer!!



was erkennste denn nicht ? zaskar x 20", fsa steuersatz, synchros hinged,stm usd,  vorne parallax auf 121, hinten genauso,  tune spanner, evo2 bremse, vorne xt umwerfer, hinten plasma schaltwerk, northshore kurbeln, wellgo pedale, später iron cross pedale, kasette müsste mindestens xt sein, stütze mein ich raceface, jagwire züge, 

gut shifter fehlen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. Mai 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> was erkennste denn nicht ?



Ich will das GANZE Bike sehen am liebsten in Farbe, meinetwegen mit Sprüchen.......


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2007)

klickst du fotos klickst du alben siehst du griseliges foto mit zusammengestoppelten teilen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/373669/cat/17397


----------



## knurr3r (27. Mai 2007)

hab meins auch wieder etwas aufgepeppt...


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

es ist (fast) fertig ! ! !
9,55kg und geht ab wie schmitts katze - fährt sich wirklich sensationell !
es fehlt noch eine silberne oder rote sattelstütze !

antrieb:




cockpit




hintenrum




ggf. wird noch an der rastaiseirung gebastelt...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2007)

Geiles Bike, versus!  
Stützendurchmesser?


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

danke ! 

27,2 - hast du was ?


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Mai 2007)

Schickes Rad hast Du da gebaut! 

Wie sind die 2.3er Speed King supersonic?
Ich habe die ja als 2.1er gefahren, ich finde sie haben einen Super Grip, die Haltbarkeit jedoch ist völlig indiskutabel. Nicht vom Profil her, das ist noch sehr gut, aber die Karkasse hat lauter kleine löcher. Vorher hatte ich den Michelin XCR dry², der war wesentlich haltbarer.


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

danke manni!
ich bin erst 2 touren mit den speed kings gefahren, aber ich finde die richtig klasse!
v. a. weil die 2,3er version WIRKLICH nur 30 gramm mehr (429!) wiegt und doch deutlich mehr volumen hat.
der seitenhalt ist gut und bergauf kommt er bei wüstem wiegetritt zwar an seine grenzen, aber es ist halt kein fetter albert ;-)
zum verschleiss kann ich nach der kurzen zeit natürlich noch nix sagen.


----------



## tomasius (28. Mai 2007)

@versus:

Zuerst dachte ich: Ihhh, ein gelber Zaskar Rahmen !  

Jetzt denke ich: Ohhh, eine gelber Zaskar Rahmen !  

Sehr schöner Aufbau! Ein rote SID Race würde auch schön aussehen (hab' ich hier noch in neu).  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

@tom:da bin ich aber froh, dass ich dich umstimmen konnte ;-)

eine rote sid race !? was für ein rot ?
du hast eine pm ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. Mai 2007)

@versus: hast eine PM.







Das Zaskar meiner Freundin hat nun ein kleines Update erhalten: 

DX Schaltwerk, DX Pedale, Syncros Lenker, Syncros Sattelstütze, alles natürlich NOS.  

Außerdem hab' ich letze Woche eine Manitou 4 im perfektem Zustand (mit Spring Federn) ergattert. Jetzt muss noch der Schaft gekürzt, bzw. Gewinde geschnitten werden und dann geht's auch endlich los, denn irgendwann möchte auch ich mal Fotos in den Thread "Eure GT's im Einsatz ..." hochladen.

Irgendwie ist jetzt ihr Zaskar schöner als meins...  

So, hier die "frischen" Bilder:


























Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Mai 2007)

Geiles Rad, nur der rote Booster fällt etwas aus dem Rahmen...


----------



## tomasius (29. Mai 2007)

Ich finde, dass der rote Booster ganz gut zu den Cablehangern passt. Eventuell kommen noch rote Kettenblattschrauben und eine rote Sattelklemme hin zu. 

... dann ist's aber auch gut.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> was erkennste denn nicht ? zaskar x 20", fsa steuersatz, synchros hinged,stm usd,  vorne parallax auf 121, hinten genauso,  tune spanner, evo2 bremse, vorne xt umwerfer, hinten plasma schaltwerk, northshore kurbeln, wellgo pedale, später iron cross pedale, kasette müsste mindestens xt sein, stütze mein ich raceface, jagwire züge,
> 
> gut shifter fehlen....





Ersma Danke, gutes Auge! Kasette ist ne SRAM9.0, Post ist ne Syncros Derived 6061, Lenker die 6061 GainBar, Vorbau der Cattleprod  ,Shifter XT von Shimhmhmhmh , Reifen Schwalbe Crazy Bob, noch Später wieder die Wellgos, nur Sonntags die Crosses , Race Face Evolve DH Innenlager, Sattel von Selle, Gabelschaft Eigenbau und sonst halt a paar Kleinteile. UND: GT HORN GRIPS aus der Saubucht...YEAH! 

Bewertung: Scheiss Sattel (das einzige Teil das quietscht, weil die Klebestelle zwischen Gestell und ohoooo Karbon nicht hält, scheiss FSA (noComment), absolut fertige aber ehemals geniale SUP121, auf austausch wartende Paralaxes und gut. Noch ein paar Schnäppchen und der Hobel ist so, wie ich in haben will.

Fotos vom Gesamtbike sind sehr schlecht und zeigen den Hobello in vormontiertem Zustand. Es gibt bald mehr. 

Danke für die Comments, Geschmack ist eine Einbahnstraße...


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2007)

@tomasius 

wilkommen im Retrolager! Geiles UrZassi. U-Brake U-Loose


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2007)

@daniel77

_REF: @HimoRoyden: leider sieht man von dem Bike nicht so wirklich etwas, die PS-Bearbeitung inkl. sinnfreier Sprüche ist nicht so mein Geschmack, die Race-Face und Magura Werbung würde ich vom Rahmen entfernen._

*Also Dannyboy:* erstens war mir langeweilig und ich habe lediglich ein wenig den Designer in mir ausgelebt und meine Skillz vetieft (zudem waren die Pics echt besch...), zweitens kann ich nix dafür wenn deine Augen etwas schwach sind, drittens ergründet sich der Sinn einer Sache meisst erst auf den zweiten Blick (Augenlicht...), drittens: dein Geschmack ist auch ok, viertens: Du hast recht, die Bepper sind nicht so passend.

He, trotzdem DANKE für deine Meinung. Und nicht böse nehmen. Will dich in keiner Weise beleidigen!


P.S.: Deine Sattelstütze hält hoffentlich. Die schaut aus wie ein Sendemast. Verletz dich nicht.


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Mai 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Vorbau der Cattleprod


Nö


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Designer in mir ausgelebt



...solltest Du lieber lassen......oder noch ein bischen üben


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2007)

knurr3r schrieb:


> hab meins auch wieder etwas aufgepeppt...



 endlich mal kein "Showbike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (29. Mai 2007)

@HimoRoyden:



> wilkommen im Retrolager! Geiles UrZassi. U-Brake U-Loose



Danke für das "Willkommen", aber ich habe doch schon lange eins.  
Damit fing' ja auch die ganze Sache mit den Decals an.  






Nur meine Freundin hatte bisher noch keins.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Mai 2007)

Is der Vorderreifen bei deiner Freundin richtigrum Tom


----------



## jojo78 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo , 

jetzt will ich auch mal nachdem ich schon Ziemlich lange angemeldet bin aber nur mitgelesen habe. Hier ist mein 97er Avalanche LE mit 10th anni. Maguras ansonsten bis auf Sattel Ur-Zustand.






Gruss Joerg


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Mai 2007)

Schönes Avalanche, aber die Bremshebel sehen nicht so wirklich ergonomisch ausgerichtet aus...


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2007)

@jojo: gefällt mir! nur die kabelbinder würde ich gegen die magura leitungsbefestigung und den flaschenhalter gegen einen einfachen silbernen, oder schwarzen tauschen.

und ich muss zaskar76 recht geben. die bremshebel sehen sogar eher gefährlich aus!


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...solltest Du lieber lassen......oder noch ein bischen üben




jaja, du kannst irgendwie alles ganz extrem gut, he? macht trotzdem spaß, wenn es deine Netzhaut dermassen reizt, dann nehm ich die pics wieder runter. will ja nicht, dass die krankenversicherung ihre beiträge wieder erhöht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2007)

schoener hobel tomasius. der sattel gipfelt!!!


----------



## jojo78 (29. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @jojo: gefällt mir! nur die kabelbinder würde ich gegen die magura leitungsbefestigung und den flaschenhalter gegen einen einfachen silbernen, oder schwarzen tauschen.
> 
> und ich muss zaskar76 recht geben. die bremshebel sehen sogar eher gefährlich aus!



Ahh ja wegen den Leitungsbefestigungen muss ich mal schauen wusste nicht das es sowas gibt. Flaschenhalter ist schon in Silber bestellt hatte die ganze Zeit gar keinen dran da meistens mit Camelbak gefahren.

Die Bremshebel wie sollte sie sein weiter nach unten ? Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme , hab mich aber Ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so oft gelegt. Hoffe das bleibt auch so. Man muss dazu sagen das ich einige Jahre nicht mehr so richtig Aktiv Bike gefahren bin und jetzt wieder anfange.

Gruss Joerg


----------



## cleiende (29. Mai 2007)

@jojo
Leitungsbefestigungen gibt es von Magura. Rohr richtig saubermachen (fettfrei), 3 Stück ankleben, der Rest ist selbsterklärend, fertig. 
Eleganter: Hintere Leitung ab, die Leitung durch Öse vorne durchführen, dann ein Magura Klebehalter, durch hintere Öse, dann wieder dran and den Bremskörper und befüllen & entlüften. Zur Kür ggfs. noch ein kurzes Stück transparenten PE-Schlauch drum um das Klappern am Sitzrohr zu dämpfen. Hält bei meinem Zaskar schon gute 10 Jahre.

@himo
In welcher lebenden Sprache artikulierst Du Dich?


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Mai 2007)

jojo78 schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel wie sollte sie sein weiter nach unten ?



Ja, versuch mal die so 45Grad(+/-) nach unten zu drehen - dann musst du zum bremsen die Finger nicht erst so weit anheben. Ist wesentlich schneller und angenehmer für die Hände/Handgelenke.


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2007)

neue rechtschreibunk ruld.... 
müssmer hier alle Ü40 sein um zugelassen zu werden? 

Die Bremshebel wie sollte sie sein weiter nach unten ? Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme , hab mich aber Ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so oft gelegt. Hoffe das bleibt auch so. Man muss dazu sagen das ich einige Jahre nicht mehr so richtig Aktiv Bike gefahren bin und jetzt wieder anfange.

Gruss Joerg

die hebel sollten seitlich gesehen die verlängerung deiner arme ergeben. so ungefähr....


----------



## jojo78 (30. Mai 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> neue rechtschreibunk ruld....
> 
> 
> die hebel sollten seitlich gesehen die verlängerung deiner arme ergeben. so ungefähr....



Alles klar dann weiss ich was ich heute Abend machen werde...  

Gruss Joerg


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @himo
> In welcher lebenden Sprache artikulierst Du Dich?



weiss nicht was ihr habt, die skillz in sachen krasse states zu pics gipfeln doch total !


----------



## HimoRoyden (30. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @jojo
> Leitungsbefestigungen gibt es von Magura. Rohr richtig saubermachen (fettfrei), 3 Stück ankleben, der Rest ist selbsterklärend, fertig.
> Eleganter: laber laber laber.
> 
> ...



*
HIMOnesisch.*  Irgent ain Broplehm damydd? 

Goethe ist schon lange tot und die deutsche Sprache in all ihren Facetten stirbt einen langsamen, aber qualvollen eben diesen. Mal 3-4 Rechtschreibreformen, dann wieder alles andersrum. Zudem schnell mal was getippt - nicht Kleinlichkeit vermutend - und schon hat wieder einer was zu mäkeln. Mann was ist denn hier los? Wenn ihr unter euch bleiben wollt: nur zu. Sagt bescheid. Ich habe eine affinität zu sehr speziellen Bikes. NICHT zu euch Heinis (emotionalsituativ bezogene Wortwahl, aber ist hier ja nicht das erste mal, daß ich mir von irgendeinem Feuchtsack dumme Comments reinziehen muß).

Also whazup, noch irgendeiner ein Broplähm mit Himo? Schade daß (oder dass? manche auch: damit!  ) einige von euch die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben. And for all those of you: Seid Bamboocha. Dann wird´s wieder.

ANGEKOTZT: Himo.

P.S.: Manche elendsfätte (sorry: fette) Bikes haben offensichtlich elendsbescheuerte Antriebe. Sorry an all die anderen, echt reaxed ARTIKULIERENDEN Jungs und Mädels hier.


----------



## Tobilas (30. Mai 2007)

Hier mal noch ein GT , nächste Woche gibt's mehr Bilder........
irgendein Tip, was es für eins ist??
Ziemlich krass so von weitem, oder


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2007)

Aha, hat's also doch einer geschnappt.  - Glückwunsch.

Das Rad stand bei mir um die Ecke, hatte mir auch schon die Adresse geben lassen und war dann aber doch eisern. Außerdem war's zu groß. 

Ich denke, es könnte ein Avalanche sein.

Hier der Link:






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170116140744&rd=1&rd=1

Die Beschreibung war ja auch sehr detailliert.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (30. Mai 2007)

cool, daß es tatsächlich einer beobachtet hat, der hier mitliest !!!!
Ich war auf der Suche nach nem schicken Hardtail und hab' das hier irgendwie gefunden und nicht lange überlegt....
Ich bin ziemlich gespannt darauf, wie der Zustand ist und wegen der Größe mach ich mir auch ein bißchen Sorgen. 
Schaun mer mal, nächste Woche weiß ich mehr 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2007)

... allein der Kettenblattschutz ist schon kultig!  

Wie groß bist du denn? Ich hatte mal ein GT in RH 52 oder 54, und das bei einer Größe von 1,80m. Das war zuviel des Guten.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## jedinightmare (31. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> es ist (fast) fertig ! ! !
> 9,55kg und geht ab wie schmitts katze - fährt sich wirklich sensationell !
> es fehlt noch eine silberne oder rote sattelstütze !
> 
> ...




Unter 10 Kilo? Respekt, geile Kiste.


----------



## Tobilas (31. Mai 2007)

@tomasius: ich bin 1,78 , das wird knapp; allerdings will ich dieses Teil hier auch eher auf Feldweg und Co. und nicht auf Trails fahren, dafür hab ich ja das Yeti. Ich denke, ich komme schon klar damit.
Andernfalls kannst du's bald wieder bei Ebay sehn, aber dann besser aufgebaut


----------



## Tobilas (2. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit !
Hab ein paar Bilder meiner neuesten Errungenschaft im  Fotoalbum. Bitte um euren "Käse"  
Ich denke, es ist ein Tempest, total original von was-weiß-ich 99? (oder früher: keine Ahnung). Extrem wenig gefahren vom Vorbesitzer (sihe mein Post weiter oben), ich denke, keine 500 km . Wenig Macken, nur die Aufkleber gehn langsam ab.
Komme eben von der ersten Tour zurück, ist natürlich ohne Federgabel stocksteif (die Arme brennen), klettert aber am Berg ohne Ende. Als 2.Rad / Trainingsrad optimal; mal sehn, vielleicht find ich ja noch ne passende Gabel bei e..y  
Gruß
Roland


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juni 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> Hab ein paar Bilder meiner neuesten Errungenschaft im  Fotoalbum. Bitte um euren "Käse"
> Ich denke, es ist ein Tempest, total original von was-weiß-ich 99? (oder früher: keine Ahnung). Extrem wenig gefahren vom Vorbesitzer (sihe mein Post weiter oben), ich denke, keine 500 km . Wenig Macken, nur die Aufkleber gehn langsam ab.
> Komme eben von der ersten Tour zurück, ist natürlich ohne Federgabel stocksteif (die Arme brennen), klettert aber am Berg ohne Ende. Als 2.Rad / Trainingsrad optimal; mal sehn, vielleicht find ich ja noch ne passende Gabel bei e..y
> ...



Sieht doch ganz gut aus, Glückzunsch!
Falls du eine zeitlich halbwegs passende Federgabel einbauen willst, ich hätte noch eine nagelneue gelbe RST Mozo Pro mit 89mm Federweg und ungekürztem Schaft  
Das war eine der RST-Gabeln, die nicht zu dem Schrott gehörten, der ihren Ruf später wieder demontiert hat!


----------



## squaw (4. Juni 2007)

hihi lol  

Cool geschrieben


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2007)

@tobilas: sind sich da alle schon einig über das modell ?
könnte auch ein avalanche sein, oder ?

schönes rad! allerdings finde ich persönlich den sattel nicht so doll und die hörnchen zu lang. ansonsten


----------



## Tobilas (5. Juni 2007)

Also, ich denke, daß es ein Tempest ist, mit STX RC-Schaltung/Bremsen (die schaltet herrlich, echt), auf den original Tioga-Reifen waren noch die Gummipickel drauf ! Ob der Rahmen tatsächlich ein anderer ist, oder wo genau die Unterschiede sind, kann nur ein GT-Fachmann beantworten. Augenscheinlich gibt es kein so großen Unterschied und so viele Meldungen gab's noch nicht.
Naja, die Hörnchen und den Sattel hab ich von meinem Yeti abgebaut zur Probefahrt, da bin ich auch noch am Suchen (aber Eile mit Weile: das kann jetzt noch dauern)...ist alles nix so besonderes, Baumarktkram , aber doch funktionell.
Mal sehn, was ich noch an Teilen auftreiben kann die nächsten Monate, als wichtigstes ist mal ne Federgabel, danach werd ich mal das Gewicht der Laufräder ermitteln, ich glaub, da ist Beton drin  
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (5. Juni 2007)

Meine Stadtschlampe (1991er Team Avalanche) darf in Rente, das ist das neue Alltagsrad im Ballonrenner-Style:








Ich liebe es jetzt schon, obwohl erst die 5Km-Probefahrt hinter mit liegt...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juni 2007)

Der Martin hat Geschmack


----------



## tomasius (5. Juni 2007)

Wahnsinn !

Ich musste sofort an Indian Motorcycles denken !  






Sieht klasse aus. Aber bitte nicht weiter aufrüsten. So wie hier z.B.  






Gruß, Tom


----------



## cleiende (5. Juni 2007)

Sieht gut aus.
aber: Passt das von der Geometrie? Rahmengeometrie & der Lenker? Hatte beim American auch erst über noch fettere Walzen nachgedacht, die waren mir aber zu schwer. 2" federt auch.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juni 2007)

Ohne Colts und Fransen fahr ich nie aus


----------



## UKW (5. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Der Martin hat Geschmack



Dem möcht ich mich anschließen! Aber was ist bei schlechtem Wetter (solls in HH ja manchmal geben) - keine Angst, daß die schönen hellen Balloner schmutzig-grau werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Meine Stadtschlampe (1991er Team Avalanche) darf in Rente, das ist das neue Alltagsrad im Ballonrenner-Style:



  Boah!


----------



## GT-Man (5. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Meine Stadtschlampe (1991er Team Avalanche) darf in Rente, das ist das neue Alltagsrad im Ballonrenner-Style:
> Ich liebe es jetzt schon, obwohl erst die 5Km-Probefahrt hinter mit liegt...



Extrem cool!!! Verdient ne glatte 10.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Blumen! Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt.

Es wird wohl am Ende tatsächlich nicht ganz so "nackt" bleiben, leider. Aber da ich es nicht bei Regen gleich stehen lassen möchte, kommen noch flache, braune Holz-Optik-Schutzbleche dran (liegen hier schon) und ein Scheinwerfer. Der wird stilsicher an einem Mini-Träger über dem VR-Reifen thronen. Den muss ich noch fertig polieren. Alles in allem wird es schon noch die Bollonrenner-Optik behalten. Es gibt dann noch ein Foto von der Endgültigen Straßenversion nachgereicht. Wahrscheinlich auch mit Klingel, ist in der Großstadt schon praktisch...



cleiende schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> aber: Passt das von der Geometrie? Rahmengeometrie & der Lenker? Hatte beim American auch erst über noch fettere Walzen nachgedacht, die waren mir aber zu schwer. 2" federt auch.



Ich hatte zuerst auch Bedenken, was die Geo angeht. Aber es fährt sich so bequem wie es aussieht. Der Vorbau muss aber schon gut Steigung haben.
Die Fat Franks sind 2.35" breit und rollen trotz ihres sicher nicht leichten Gewichts wie Sau! Da kann man entspannt und trotzdem flott mit 2-2,5 Bar cruisen und der Reifen dämpft einiges weg.


----------



## korat (5. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Alltagsrad








sehr schön! aber du wechselst deine stadtschlampen ja inzwischen häufiger als ein singlespeeder seine socken!
ich finde, an so ein rad kann man sogar ein körbchen machen, für das baguette und den wein, ist ja sommer.


----------



## Muckelchen (5. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich liebe es jetzt schon, obwohl erst die 5Km-Probefahrt hinter mit liegt...



Dafür hast Du 5km gebraucht? 

Sehr schön! Die Bezeichnung Stadtschlampe ist hier fehl am Platz!


----------



## Tobilas (5. Juni 2007)

Reschpekt, das nenn ich mal ein geiles Bike mit göttlicher Optik..super


----------



## alf2 (5. Juni 2007)

Ein wirklich gelungenes bike!
Krieg richtig Lust mir auch so was zu bauen!
Woher hast du den Lenker und die Holzschutzbleche?

Bitte stell auch ein Foto damit rein!


----------



## Bl4ckDr4g0n (5. Juni 2007)

Das ist mein Neues Bike.. könnt ihr mir sagen ob des für mich "anfänger" okay ist?


- Größe: M
- Farbe: Flat Green

- Rahmen: GT Dirt Jump Chucker Design, 7005er Aluminium, Triple Triangle
- Gabel: Suntour Duro D, 130mm Federweg
- Steuersatz: Semi integriert
- Vorbau: GT Freeride Design, 31,8mm
- Lenker: GT Freeride Design, 31,8mm
- Schalthebel: SRAM 4.0 Trigger
- Schaltwerk: SRAM SX-5
- Umwerfer: SRAM 3.0
- Kurbeln: Truvativ Ruktion, 22/32 Zähne + Bash Guard
- Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer
- Kette: KMC IG-31
- Kassette: SRAM Powerglide II, 8-fach
- Bremsen: Tektro Auriga, vollhydraulisch
- Bremshebel: Tektro Auriga
- Sattel: GT Dirt/Street Design
- Sattelstütze: GT Dirt Design
- Nabe vorne: GT Alu Disc, Schnellspanner
- Nabe hinten: GT Alu Disc, Schnellspanner
- Felgen: Jalco DD-32
- Reifen: Kenda Kinetics 2.35
- Pedale: GT Dirt/Street Design Plattform


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Juni 2007)

Superschön Martin, einzig die CNC-Kurbel passt imho nicht ganz so gut zum Cruiserlook - Kannst die nicht woanders verbauen und was schlichtes schwarzes nehmen?
Ich hab aber auch immer was zu nörgeln...


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2007)

auch ich möchte moe meine glückwünsche zu diesem traumhaften aufbau aussprechen - da möchte man den ganzen tag durch die stadt kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Juni 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Superschön Martin, einzig die CNC-Kurbel passt imho nicht ganz so gut zum Cruiserlook - Kannst die nicht woanders verbauen und was schlichtes schwarzes nehmen?



Die Kurbel stört mich auch etwas - aber die perfekt passende pechscharze Old-School-Sugino habe ich Depp kurz vor Beginn des Projektes verkauft   Jetzt lasse ich es erstmal so und stecke mein Geld lieber ins nächste Rad  



alf2 schrieb:


> Woher hast du den Lenker und die Holzschutzbleche?
> Bitte stell auch ein Foto damit rein!



Der Lenker ist von Rose, hatte genau die Kröpfung, die ich gesucht habe und ist leicht & billig. Bestellnummer 521546-1,  Litech Trekkinglenker B61/H3,5cm schwarz. Link:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1244

Die Schutzbleche sind kein Echtholz, da ich das Rad ja alltags auch im Regen benutzen will und meine Stadträder nicht pflege (ich kenne mich, gute Vorsätze zecklos...). Ist also Kunststoff mit Holzdekor, passt aber optisch schonmal sehr gut. Waren von ebay. Jetzt muss es nur noch auch am Bike gut sitzen und zwischen Reifen und Bremse passen.
Bild vom komplett fertigen Rad mit "Blechen", Scheinwerfer und Klingel gibt es auf jeden Fall, auch wenn es dann nicht mehr so schick aussieht.


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Ich häng mich jetzt hier auch mal rein...
Ist zwar der falsche Thread, aber egal  

Hab mir ein GT Avalanche eingeheimst und wollts gern so schön kultig abrunden. Vor allem muss die Gabel, die jetzt drin is, wech  

Und noch was: Wer sagt mir, von wann es ist? Fragen über Fragen....

Auf was muss ich achten, damit ich es nicht verhunze?

Ich hab kein' Plan....


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ich häng mich jetzt hier auch mal rein...
> Ist zwar der falsche Thread, aber egal
> 
> Hab mir ein GT Avalanche eingeheimst und wollts gern so schön kultig abrunden. Vor allem muss die Gabel, die jetzt drin is, wech
> ...





für eine historische klassifizierung bräuchten wir eine optische ablichtung des objektes............................


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Sag doch gleich, dass Du 'n Foto willst  

Auf was muss ich denn da gucken? Erzählt mir die Rahmennummer was?


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich denn da gucken?



hallo und willkommen!
zunächst sollte das rad komplett und am besten von der seite drauf sein.
der bereich steuerrohr (spez. das gusset zwischen ober- und unterrohr) gibt meist aufschluss über das baujahr.
die rahmennummer beim avalanche lässt - soweit ich das weiss - keine direkten rückschlüsse auf das alter zu.

also los, knipse raus und abgedrückt


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Na dann werd ich das wohl mal machen.

Hab grad Herzflattern, weil Dein rotes Zaskar gesehen....


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Hab grad Herzflattern, weil Dein rotes Zaskar gesehen....



  jetzt bin ich aber ein kleines bisschen verlegen


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber ein kleines bisschen verlegen



Jaja  

Ich schwing mich jetzt ma auf meins -tschö


----------



## chrrup150 (10. Juni 2007)

So endlich kann ich euch mal meinen Roten GT Renner zeigen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=381260&cat=500

eigentlich viel zu schade zum Kurierfahren aber es macht einfach einen höllenspaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2007)

Schick!


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> So endlich kann ich euch mal meinen Roten GT Renner zeigen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=381260&cat=500
> 
> eigentlich viel zu schade zum Kurierfahren aber es macht einfach einen höllenspaß



sehr lässig ! sind das tune naben ??? 
kannst du mir mal den hintergrund der karten in den speichen von kurierfahrern erklären ? hier in zürich haben die z.t. annähernd ein komplettes skat-blatt in den laufrädern


----------



## chrrup150 (11. Juni 2007)

Ja das sind Tune Naben vorne hab ich die mig 70r 28Loch für Radialspeichung und hinten die MAg 190 mit der Carbonachse 
Die sogenanten Spokies sind die Startnummern für unsere Kurierrennen (Alley Cat).

siehe auch:http://www.fahrradkurier-forum.de/viewtopic.php?highlight=spoke&t=477

schönen jruß us kölle
chris


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> Ja das sind Tune Naben vorne hab ich die mig 70r 28Loch für Radialspeichung und hinten die MAg 190 mit der Carbonachse



feinfein !



chrrup150 schrieb:


> Die sogenanten Spokies sind die Startnummern für unsere Kurierrennen (Alley Cat).
> 
> siehe auch:http://www.fahrradkurier-forum.de/viewtopic.php?highlight=spoke&t=477



aaaahhhh... danke !


----------



## kingmoe (11. Juni 2007)

Schönes Edge, habe ewig kein rotes mehr gesehen.



chrrup150 schrieb:


> Die sogenanten Spokies sind die Startnummern für unsere Kurierrennen (Alley Cat).



Mittlerweile sind die Karten nicht mehr nur bei Alleycats am Start


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2007)

ich habe ja eigentlich nur gefragt, weil wir die als kinder auch an unseren bonanza-rädern (bzw. umgebauten klapprädern in "bonanza-optik") auch hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (13. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen

Ich hätte da auch noch ein GT zum anschauen.

Das Rad fahre immer noch, seit ca. 1993.
Es hat verschiedene Stadien durch lebt, Touren, Dual, Trail, CC, DH, und auch Marathon. Alles eigendlich und es war mir stets das liebste Rad und ich hatte in den Jahren einige Räder.

Viele Grüße, Roland
(ein Neuling hier auf IBC)


----------



## Tobilas (13. Juni 2007)

..oh, noch ein Roland  
Das Bike sieht cool aus, die Gabel ist für meinen Geschmack etwas heftig für den Rahmen, die Laufräder sind ganz klar kultig
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chrrup150 (13. Juni 2007)

Schön bunt und kultig, einzig die Gabel, aber geschmackssache!!!
also TOP!!!


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2007)

toller rahmen, aber der aufbau ist nicht mein ding: gabel zu lang und die farben scheinen recht wahllos kombiniert (flaschenhalter, trispokes, sattel...)

80mm gabel, gelber sattel, schwarze flaschenhalter und das teil ist ein traum!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juni 2007)

ich schliesse mich meinem vorschreiber an.................


----------



## Grußendorf (14. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen !

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure ehrliche Meinung.

Da gebe ich euch recht die Flaschenhalter, der Sattel und der Kettenstrebenschutz sind farblich nicht ganz konform  

Ich bin gerade im Neu-Aufbau und das sind Dinge die noch der Änderung bedarfen. Das sind noch Alt-Lasten von vorherigen Aufbau.

Was die Gabel angeht ist sie mit U-turn und auf dem Bild auf 125mm gestellt, sie geht aber noch runter auf 85mm. 
Davor hatte ich eine mit 100mm die ließ sich sehr gut fahren.


Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit !!
Gruß Roland

P.S. Wenn sich etwas getan hat werde ich hier ein neues Bild Posten.


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Juni 2007)

Moien... ja, der Typ mit den Diskwheels lebt auch noch... Ich hab mal alte Zeitungen geblättert - und siehe da, ich bin nicht der Einzige, dem das Design grundsätzlich gefällt  

*ORIGINAL*





*FÄLSCHUNG*





...und jetzt geht das Genörgel wieder los... 

2007er Fotos folgen, sobald ich es wieder zusammen gebastelt habe..


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juni 2007)

Hab mal wieder etwas rumgebastelt und ein wenig Farbe ans Bike gebracht!

Mavic 217 SUP CD Ceramic Felgen mit DT Hügi Naben,Edelstahlspeichen und IRC Mythos XC II Kevlar Reifen + Selle Italia Flite Alpes Titanium!........später vielleicht noch rote Griffe.......






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Juni 2007)

Habe hier noch ´ne rote Lenkerbrücke rumliegen...


----------



## GT-Man (23. Juni 2007)

Das STS XCR 1000 ist angekommen! Alle meine Befürchtungen wegen irgendwelcher Macken waren zum Glück umsonst. Dummerweise hatte ich das vom Verkäufer bei Ebay reingestellte Bild selber im April von Ebay USA runtergezogen...


 Foto von Ebay USA

... und war deshalb noch beunruhigter, stand doch der Rahmen "schon jahrelang im Keller" des deutschen Verkäufers herum. War in der Beschreibung dann nur die halbe Wahrheit, aber es ist zumindest tatsächlich der Rahmen aus den USA:





Jetzt werden erstmal die letzten Klebebandreste der Verpackung entfernt und dann poliert. Das Wochenende ist gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

Schicker Rahmen, viel Spass!


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

wow ! sehr geil !
ist der original mit scheibenbremsaufnahme gewesen ?


----------



## GT-Man (23. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wow ! sehr geil !
> ist der original mit scheibenbremsaufnahme gewesen ?



Ja, war mir bis jetzt irgendwie auch entgangen. Stimmt aber:


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> Hab ein paar Bilder meiner neuesten Errungenschaft im  Fotoalbum. Bitte um euren "Käse"
> Ich denke, es ist ein Tempest, total original von was-weiß-ich 99? (oder früher: keine Ahnung). Extrem wenig gefahren vom Vorbesitzer (sihe mein Post weiter oben), ich denke, keine 500 km . Wenig Macken, nur die Aufkleber gehn langsam ab.
> Komme eben von der ersten Tour zurück, ist natürlich ohne Federgabel stocksteif (die Arme brennen), klettert aber am Berg ohne Ende. Als 2.Rad / Trainingsrad optimal; mal sehn, vielleicht find ich ja noch ne passende Gabel bei e..y
> ...




  keine gabel gefunden ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Bike-GT-Tem...0QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Juni 2007)

Hier was aktuelles vom It1






















grüsse Rafa


----------



## GT-Man (24. Juni 2007)

Der offizelle Nachfolger Deines (meines) Lobos? Die Carbonabdeckung sieht zigmal besser aus als dieses durchsichtge Platikzeugs. War die serienmäßig?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2007)

So, da ich meinen Ballonrenner ja als Alltags- und Schlechtwetter-Rad benutze, sind jetzt Schutzbleche (Holzimitat, Plastik) und der Scheinwerfer (an der Lowrideröse) dran.

Es geht sicher schöner, aber für das kleine Geld bin ich zufrieden. Zumindest, bis die Blechhalterungen abrosten  
Es war ganz gut Fummelei, die Teile so zu beschneiden und zu verbiegen, dass sie zwischen Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen und die fetten Franks passten...


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2007)

Ist ja irgendwie schon ein ganz schön abgefahrenes, aber auch schickes Stadtmobil geworden!  Fänd nur so einen schönen, alten, langgezogenen Scheinwerfer besser. Und vielleicht die Decals in dem Braunton der Bleche und dem beige der Ballons. Vielleicht sogar in "altdeutsch".... Aber: COOL!


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2007)

wirklich sehr fein moe! 
nur der sattel gefällt mir immer noch nicht. ich könnte mir einen brooks sehr gut vorstellen! der ist allerdings nur so bedingt dauerregentauglich und was man von hamburg so hört...   

@tofu: mit dem scheinwerfer hast du recht, aber ALTDEUTSCH ? 
neeneeneeeee - das sollen mal die ddd-kids an ihre kraterhopser bappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2007)

Wirklich schick, Moe. Das Rad ist Dir wirklich gelungen.  

Schließe mich aber Versus an. 

Wenn schon Oldschool, dann aber richtig (mit Ledersattel)


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @tofu: mit dem scheinwerfer hast du recht, aber ALTDEUTSCH ?
> neeneeneeeee - das sollen mal die ddd-kids an ihre kraterhopser bappen!


 
Na gut, so gesehen muss ich dir recht geben. (Mag die Schrift aber trotzdem irgendwie-aber ich hab ja auch das FDT im Keller...) Dann wäre mein 2ter Vorschlag für die Decals ne richtig schön geschwungene Schrift! (Swing-a-Ling!!!)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Juni 2007)

Wow, seit Ewigkeiten erstmalig wieder in diesen Thread geguckt, und gleich auf der aktuellen Seite drei richtig geile GTs  

Hab glaub ich noch nie ein so geiles "Citybike" gesehen. Aber das XCR 1000 von GT-Man und das IT1 von SpeedyR sind natürlich auch echte Sahnestückchen. Wünsche euch allen ne Menge Spaß mit den Bikes, besonders iDrive ist für mich immer noch eines der einfach genialsten und genial einfachsten Hinterbausysteme am Markt  

Ich versuch mal, ein halbwegs aktuelles Bild von meinem einzustellen. Kann allerdings für nix garantieren, mit der Galerie hab ich auch grad so meine Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2007)

Schickes Ruckus!
Gebt mir Berge und ich kauf auch eins   Naja, würde wahrscheinlich eh nur rumstehen...

Zu den Vorschlägen für meinen Hobel:
Sattel: Ja, Brooks sähe besser aus! Aber der jetzige ist saubequem - es ist mein 4. Rad an dem er seinen Dienst tut - und seine Oberfläche ist total wasserabweisend. Letzteres ist das entscheidende Kriterium und hat mir in der letzten verregneten Woche echt geholfen.

Decals: Der Rahmen bleibt nackt.

Scheinwerfer: Das Problem bei denen in "Bullet-Form" ist, dass sie noch weiter weg von der Gabel montiert werden müssen Das Gehäuse stößt sonst am Gabelholm an und man kann wegen der Vorbiegung den Kegel nicht weit genung nach unten einstellen. Und wenn ich noch mehr Platz zwischen Lampe und Gabel bringe (die Befestigungsschraube ist aufgespacert), schlage ich an jedem Radständer und bei uns im Keller noch mehr mit der Lampe an und sie ist dauernd verstellt bzw. im Eimer... Mit dem montierten Kompromiss kann ich ganz gut leben, ist ja auch Chrom und kein Plastik.


----------



## oliversen (26. Juni 2007)

Hey Moe, starkes Teil...
Glueckwunsch zu deinem Geschmack.

Was fahrst du hier fuer Naben?

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Moe, starkes Teil...
> Glueckwunsch zu deinem Geschmack.
> 
> Was fahrst du hier fuer Naben?
> ...



Danke für die Blumen.
Naben sind simples Zeug: Vorne Nabendynamo DH-3N30, hinten müsste es eine Alivio Parallax sein. Also eher billig, aber im City-Einsatz nicht tot zu kriegen. Das HR hat schon 2 oder 3 Stadtschlampen überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (28. Juni 2007)

*Hi @ all,

als stolzer Neubesitzer eines GT-Rades will ich Euch dieses auch nicht vorenthalten.*

*Das Objekt der Begierde: GT STS 1000DS... Gesehen - gekauft...*






*Bestandsaufnahme und Demontage:*






*Zerlegung zum Lackieren:*






*Back from painting:*






*Die "ersten Schritte" des GT... *






*to be continued...*


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juni 2007)

Lackiert der das schöne STS


----------



## Boramaniac (28. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Lackiert der das schöne STS



Wenn es vom Vorbesitzer ordentlich gepflegt worden wäre, 
hätte ich mir das ersparen können, aber selbst mit Politur 
war aus dem Alu fast nix mehr raus zu holen - leider...


----------



## MaHaHnE (28. Juni 2007)

Also ich hätte das Ding in einen Polierbetrieb gegeben... Aber so. neeee. Meine Augen...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2007)

ich kam schon bei dem worten "zum painting gebracht" mächtig ins grübeln.
hättest du es mal zum polieren gebracht........................  (sorry)

denk nochmal drüber nach.

ansonsten,sts ist mega cool


----------



## cleiende (28. Juni 2007)

Es gab Zeiten da wurden Menschen für so etwas an den Pranger gestellt oder gesteinigt.


----------



## Boramaniac (28. Juni 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten da wurden Menschen für so etwas an den Pranger gestellt oder gesteinigt.



Das werde ich hier gerade...  Egal... ihr macht das schon...

Ein Big Sorry, dass ich nicht in Euren mainstream passe und mich nicht 
Euren Vorstellungen vom "korrekten Aussehen eines Bikes" beugen werde...


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)




----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> mainstream.



 der war gut !


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juni 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Das werde ich hier gerade...  Egal... ihr macht das schon...
> 
> Ein Big Sorry, dass ich nicht in Euren mainstream passe und mich nicht
> Euren Vorstellungen vom "korrekten Aussehen eines Bikes" beugen werde...



Nu wein mal nicht rum hier.
Wenn du hier ein wenig vorher gelesen hättets wüsstest du was da auf dich zukommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasAlt (28. Juni 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Das werde ich hier gerade...  Egal... ihr macht das schon...
> 
> Ein Big Sorry, dass ich nicht in Euren mainstream passe und mich nicht
> Euren Vorstellungen vom "korrekten Aussehen eines Bikes" beugen werde...



ich finds geil 

white ist trendig zur zeit

nur mut, weiter so


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Wenn es vom Vorbesitzer ordentlich gepflegt worden wäre,
> hätte ich mir das ersparen können, aber selbst mit Politur
> war aus dem Alu fast nix mehr raus zu holen - leider...



Wieso kann man Alu nicht aufpolieren??

Wenn es Dir in Weiß gefällt, ist es ja in Ordnung. Aber dann sei so ehrlich und schreib dies auch. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Aber das ist kein Maßstab.

Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Und Du magst halt schwarz-weiß.

Wenn Du dann auch noch meinst, du würdest hier gesteinigt, so poste die Bilder mal in Classic-Forum.


----------



## tomasius (28. Juni 2007)

@Boramaniac

Du hättest es sehr gut mit Autosol aufpolieren können, allerdings gefällt es mir auch in weiß.  

Zur Not kannst du es ja wieder abbeizen.  

Ich bringe übrigens die Tage ein Yeti zum Pulverbeschichter. Es wird SCHWARZ und nicht TÜRKIS! 

Mal sehen was mir im Classic Forum dann so blühen wird.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @Boramaniac
> 
> Du hättest es sehr gut mit Autosol aufpolieren können, allerdings gefällt es mir auch in weiß.
> 
> ...



Du hast PN von mir


----------



## Boramaniac (28. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wieso kann man Alu nicht aufpolieren??
> 
> Wenn es Dir in Weiß gefällt, ist es ja in Ordnung. Aber dann sei so ehrlich und schreib dies auch. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Aber das ist kein Maßstab.
> 
> ...



Doch, hatte angefangen zu polieren, aber das gefiel mir dann nicht so...
Außerdem war das Alu schon extrem angegriffen. Da ich die HS-33 in der
Eisbär-Edition habe, habe ich mich entschieden, das Bike in dem besagten
trendigen black and white zu bauen.


----------



## Boramaniac (28. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @Boramaniac
> 
> Du hättest es sehr gut mit Autosol aufpolieren können,
> allerdings gefällt es mir auch in weiß.
> ...



Hab eich mit Autosol poliert, kenn ich doch noch vom Polieren der Schiffsglocke 
bei der Army - geiles Zeug. Sogar spezielles Alu-Polierzeugs brachte nicht den
gewünschten Erfolg...

Abbeizen? Wenn alle Stränge reißen, dann vielleicht


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juni 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ein Big Sorry, dass ich nicht in Euren mainstream passe und mich nicht Euren Vorstellungen vom "korrekten Aussehen eines Bikes" beugen werde...



Richtig so.    Jedem sein Bike ... und: 

Wir beugen uns keiner Erpressung!


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

Uns schon wieder einer mehr 

Habe heute ein Terramoto bekommen. Bilder folgen demnächst in diesem Kino. 

So langsam bekomme ich Platzprobleme.  Es soll ja keiner frieren


----------



## SixTimesNine (29. Juni 2007)

Es ist nicht alles mainstream was glänzt! Man kann aber auch nicht immer alles schwarz-weiß (Ying/Yang) sehen und darüber die Graustufen vergessen, dennoch gibt es Heiligkeitsstufen die nur durch eine lange Praxis (Polieren) erfahren werden. Etwas wahrhaftig Schönes zu übertünchen ist heute mutig und morgen vielleicht von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Juni 2007)

Weise Worte


----------



## Boramaniac (29. Juni 2007)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> ... dennoch gibt es Heiligkeitsstufen die nur durch eine lange Praxis (Polieren) erfahren werden...



... dann werde ich eben erst beim 2. oder 3. GT heilig gesprochen,
aber dieses baue ich ganz nach meinem Gutdünken...


----------



## gt-kolli (30. Juni 2007)

jedem das Seine, ich finds ganz o. k.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Juni 2007)

Sieht auch echt nicht schlecht aus,
ich wäre nur im Traum nicht drauf gekommen das zu lackieren


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Juli 2007)

Es ist ja auch noch nicht der Endstand. Ich wollte esunbedingt schon mal fahren. 
Ich muß den Lenker eh nochmal runter nehmen, weil ein NG mit Kröpfung drauf 
kommt. Und die Pedalen kommen auch noch andere von NG rauf. 
Nur die Schalteinheit wird ein paar Tage ihren Dienst tun dürfen, bis die XTR's da 
sind. Beim Sattel bin ich mir noch nicht soooo sicher, welchen ich nehmen werde,
dieser jetzige ist eine Leihgabe


----------



## Janikulus (1. Juli 2007)

ja, hat was dein Bike! mutig aber irgendwie schön geworden. Zeigh mal die andere Seite.

Was ist das denn für ein Sattel?? Könnte ganz gut an mein lobo passen...

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (1. Juli 2007)

Ich find es gut gelungen. Ganz weiß wäre allerdings besser als diese Leoparden-(?)flecken. Ansonsten schööön schwarz, top!


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Juli 2007)

Doch....
Ich muss schon sagen, dass es was hat. Ich war zwar dem Herzkasper nah, als ich das Teil auf der letzten Seite gesehen habe, aber aufgebaut ist es nicht schlecht. 
Kritik: Den Aufkleber ein Stück höher und die Leitungen kürzen.

Gruß...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Juli 2007)

Genau, sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Avalanche, das ich Heute fertig bekommen habe.
Eigentlich wollte ich  nur die Bremse endlich auf Hydraulik Bremsen umbauen.
Leider ist mir da beim Bike Festival in Willingen eine LX Kurbel plus 9-Fach Ritzelpaket über den Weg gelaufen  ! Bei Conti bin ich dann noch über den neuen Mountain King gestolpert und mußte den unbedingt haben, da die Tioga Reifen zum :kotz: waren! Aber die wollten mir die Reifen noch nicht verkaufen . Also mußte ich leider warten!
Kurz nachdem das Paket mit den Deore Scheibenbremsen von Manni eintraf ( besten dank nochmal an Dich Manni  ), 
habe ich von meinem neuen Bikedealer die Reifen bekommen. Hoffe das der GT Gemeinde das Bike gefällt! 

Gruß
Sascha

Alter Stand 29.05.2007( sorry etwas schmutzig):





Stand:01.07.2007


----------



## GT-Man (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe in meiner Bilddatenbank mal recherchiert und bin auf folgende interessante alte Fotos meines STS 1000 Rahmens gestoßen:

Mein STS 1000 i-drive war zum ersten Mal bei Ebay USA im April 2005 drin:



dann war es im Dezember 2005 als Rahmen ebenfalls in den Ebay USA zu ersteigern:



dann im April 2007 wieder:





und schließlich mit einem bereits im April verwendeten Foto jetzt im Juni 2007 in Dtl:



und endlich bei mir (mit mittlerweile behobenen) Kratzer am GT-Decal:




Immer zu erkennen am weißen Kratzer im GT-Decal am Unterrohr (linke Seite) und am FSA Steuersatz. Auch der Kratzer am roten Decal-Band am Sitzrohr ist immer wieder zu sehenen (auf weiteren Fotos). Auch Minireste des FSA-Aufklebers vom ersten Foto auf dem ALU-Sitzdom waren zu erkennen. Eine wahre Odyssee. Doch nun hat er seinen letzten Ruhesitz gefunden.


----------



## korat (2. Juli 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


>



als ich das zuerst sah, dachte ich kurz, photoshopbedingte effekte, daß das alu so hell strahlend erscheint (soweit hat uns das schon gebracht!), aber als ich dann weiter oben las, daß es lackiert worden ist... ui ui.
also, bild nochmal angeschaut, und siehe da: ich kann nicht leugnen, daß es mir eigentlich in seiner gesamtheit sehr gut gefällt... vielleicht liegt die faszination auch gerade in dem ambivalenten bestreben, etwas zu machen, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht geht.

viel spaß damit auf jeden fall!
und mit meiner idee, trial-felgen für den einsatz im wald zu verwenden, stehe ich offenbar auch nicht allein da


----------



## Boramaniac (2. Juli 2007)

... also werde ich jetzt doch nicht gesteinigt???  




salzbrezel schrieb:


> Kritik: Den Aufkleber ein Stück höher und die Leitungen kürzen. Gruß...



Geht leider nicht, da auch der GT-Schriftzug und der Irbis(bedeutet: Schneeleopard)-Schriftzug gebrusht und unter Klarlack versiegelt sind. Die Leitungen sind absichtlich noch etwas länger, da der neue gekröpfte Lenker noch nicht da ist.



korat schrieb:


> als ich das zuerst sah, dachte ich kurz, photoshopbedingte effekte, daß das alu so hell strahlend erscheint (soweit hat uns das schon gebracht!), aber als ich dann weiter oben las, daß es lackiert worden ist... ui ui.
> also, bild nochmal angeschaut, und siehe da: ich kann nicht leugnen, daß es mir eigentlich in seiner gesamtheit sehr gut gefällt... vielleicht liegt die faszination auch gerade in dem ambivalenten bestreben, etwas zu machen, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht geht.
> 
> viel spaß damit auf jeden fall!
> und mit meiner idee, trial-felgen für den einsatz im wald zu verwenden, stehe ich offenbar auch nicht allein da



Ja, die gelochten Trial-Felgen sind schon ein Eyecatcher. Das einzige Problem war, dass die Halterungen (Evo2-Booster) der HS-33 nicht mehr passten und modifiziert (verbreitert) werden mussten.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ... also werde ich jetzt doch nicht gesteinigt???



Nächstes Mal


----------



## Boramaniac (2. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal



Glück gehabt...  

Dann reiche ich auch gleich mal die aktuelle Partslist nach:

** Rahmen: GT STS 1000DS (Thermoplast/Aluminium)
* Farbe: Reinweiß mit Bluepearl im Klarlack und Leo-Airbrush
* Innenlager: XT-4Kant
* Kurbel: XT (lackiert)
* Pedale: NG Alu CNC gefräst
* Gabel: RockShox Judy (lackiert)
* Laufräder: Echo (40mm gelochte Trial-Felgen mit weißem Felgenband)
* Reifen: vo/hi: Schwalbe KingJim
* Naben: Shimano XTR 2007
* Bremse: HS-33 Eisbär-Edition
* Booster: modifizierte HS-33-Evo2 & Echo Team
* Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
* Kassette: Shimano XT 11-32
* Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2007
* Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2007 topswing
* Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
* Sattelstütze: orig. GT
* Sattel: Titec El Norte*

sollte sich noch etwas ändern, werde ich es aktualisieren.
Ein Bild vom 'Endsieg'  werde ich auch noch nachreichen...


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juli 2007)

Sammelt sich bei einer Schlechtwetter-Fahrt nicht unheimlich viel Dreck unter der Felge, wenn man gelochte Trial-Felgen fährt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (2. Juli 2007)

ich warte auf mal die erfahrungen von Boramaniac  
aber ich bin auch noch nicht soweit und fahre bei schlechtem wetter sowieso nicht.
meine these ist aber, daß der luftdruck den schmutz draußen hält. ob allerdings weißes felgenband auch lange weiß bleibt?


----------



## Boramaniac (3. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sammelt sich bei einer Schlechtwetter-Fahrt nicht unheimlich viel Dreck unter der Felge, wenn man gelochte Trial-Felgen fährt?!?





korat schrieb:


> ich warte auf mal die erfahrungen von Boramaniac
> aber ich bin auch noch nicht soweit und fahre bei schlechtem wetter sowieso nicht.
> meine these ist aber, daß der luftdruck den schmutz draußen hält. ob allerdings weißes felgenband auch lange weiß bleibt?



Nein, nicht wirklich... Das Felgenband verhindert, dass Dreck in die Felge gelangt. Außerdem sind 2 Felgenbänder drin. Ein farbiges (weiß, schwarz, grün, gelb, ect.) und ein breiteres schwarzes. Der Luftdruck drückt die Felgenbänder eh ein klein wenig durch die Löcher, so das alles dicht ist... Ab und an verfängt sich ein Steinchen zwischen den Wandungen, aber beim nächsten Stopp fällt es durch eins der Löcher heraus. Und mit dem richtigen Spezial-Reiniger bleibt auch das Felgenband schön weiß...


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt ist er fast fertig und lebt wieder 

Danke Versus für den Rahmen. Das Endergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut. Leider fehlen noch die roten Griffgummis und die roten Schnellspanner. Das Endergebnis folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## korat (3. Juli 2007)

hui... *verschnauf*
nach 2 minuten hat das auge sich dran gewöhnt. geil! da geht aber noch mehr, z.b. hs33 tomac edition und so. was sind das für reifen?


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> hui... *verschnauf*
> nach 2 minuten hat das auge sich dran gewöhnt. geil! da geht aber noch mehr, z.b. hs33 tomac edition und so. was sind das für reifen?



Glaubst Du?? 

Es sollen noch rote Griffe und Schnellspanner dran. Die Bremse ist eine 10th Anniversary. Die hat doch schon rote Griffe. Sobald alles komplett stelle ich auch Detail-Bilder online. Reifen sind von Kenda. Bin gespannt, wie die sich im Gelände verhalten. Das Profil ist vom Tioga Psycho kopiert. Der Händler ist nicht weit weg von mir. Es gibt die Reifen noch in anderen schönen Tönen (blau, gelb, grau )
Bei Interesse kann ich mal hin fahren und die Reifen zum Forumstreffen mitbringen.

P.S. Tacho ist übrigends ein Flight Deck. Die werden im Moment bei Stadler inkl. Kabelsatz für 10  abverkauft. Nur zur Info!!


----------



## Chat Chambers (4. Juli 2007)

@ gt-heini: Ich plädiere für schwarze oder blaue Reifen, die roten sind 'n bisschen "laut"...ansonsten geil, keine Frage!


----------



## korat (4. Juli 2007)

gerade, daß sie im ton so leicht daneben sind, finde ich schrill.
bin gespannt, wie sie sich fahren?
nur nach der farbe gehen heißt leider, auf zuviel gutes völlig zu verzichten. ich fände es wundervoll, wenn es alle brauchbaren reifen auch in allen RAL farben zu kaufen gäbe...
panaracer fire-irgendwas wären ein guter kompromiß.

mir kam spontan die idee zu einem ton-in-ton roten bike, also alles rot, was irgendwie geht... oder grün, oder was man halt mag.


----------



## GT-Man (4. Juli 2007)

Gerade bei Ebay Uk für 106 Euro (NP immerhin 2200 DM) ersteigert. GT Vengeance Rahmen:


----------



## Kruko (4. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Gerade bei Ebay Uk für 106 Euro (NP immerhin 2200 DM) ersteigert. GT Vengeance Rahmen:



Schon wieder einer mehr ?? 

Deinen Keller hätt ich gern.  Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottelchen (4. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist er fast fertig und lebt wieder
> 
> Danke Versus für den Rahmen. Das Endergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut. Leider fehlen noch die roten Griffgummis und die roten Schnellspanner. Das Endergebnis folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen



OHHHH man is dat schlecht....dat tut ja weh in den Augen.....viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel zu ROT  

Schöne Grüße, habe auch noch ROT Eloxierte Schaltröllchen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist er fast fertig und lebt wieder
> 
> Danke Versus für den Rahmen. Das Endergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut. Leider fehlen noch die roten Griffgummis und die roten Schnellspanner. Das Endergebnis folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen



Würd ich persönlich vielleicht nicht so machen, aber insgesamt gibt es doch ein durchaus stimmiges Gesamtbild ab  

Besonders die Farbe der Rock Shox Gabeln aus dem Jahr (2001?) ist für mich eine der schönsten Bikefarben überhaupt. Sind bei dir Rahmen und Gabel wirklich komplett Ton in Ton?
Wenn ich noch eine Boxxer aus dem Jahrgang finden würde, die sowohl optisch als auch technisch top in Schuss ist, käme die sofort in mein Ruckus


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2007)

das electric red der 2001er judy race ist exakt der farbton des roten eloxals.

ich hatte auch versuche mit roten (nicht eloxierten, bzw. in electric red lasierten) teilen gemacht, es aber sofort wieder bleiben lassen.

mir wurde ja von verschiedenen seiten angeraten statt der grünen rote reifen zu verbauen. ich finde die grünen besser.

sehr gut gefällt mir aber die kombi rot elox mit den silbernen race face teilen  

freue mich sehr, dass der rahmen wieder einen liebevollen aufbau erfahren hat


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das electric red der 2001er judy race ist exakt der farbton des roten eloxals.



Da läuft mir echt das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Hätte ich eher gewusst, dass das zu haben war... Ich sollte mehr Zeit im GT-Forum verbringen  



versus schrieb:


> ich hatte auch versuche mit roten (nicht eloxierten, bzw. in electric red lasierten) teilen gemacht, es aber sofort wieder bleiben lassen.
> 
> mir wurde ja von verschiedenen seiten angeraten statt der grünen rote reifen zu verbauen. ich finde die grünen besser.
> 
> ...



Immerhin hats trotzdem für den 1. Platz gereicht


----------



## korat (5. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> freue mich sehr, dass der rahmen wieder einen liebevollen aufbau erfahren hat



sag mal ist das echt dein ex? hast ihn verkauft und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> sag mal ist das echt dein ex? hast ihn verkauft und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?



ja ist es ! 19" waren doch einen tick zu gross für mich und peru (an dieser stelle auch noch mal ein herzliches danke) hat mir exakt den selben in 18" angeboten. da gabs nicht viel zu überlegen!

der weiterverkauf des 19 zöllers war erwartungsgemäss nicht schwierig. einmal kurz erwähnt, dass er ggf. bald zu haben ist, schon kam heinis pm rein...

will heissen, mein rote existiert noch in genau der form aus dem wettbewerb und wird fleissig über die zürcher hausberge geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> der weiterverkauf des 19 zöllers war erwartungsgemäss nicht schwierig. einmal kurz erwähnt, dass er ggf. bald zu haben ist, schon kam heinis pm rein...



Da war er richtig schnell, gelle Nur zu Hause kurz erwähnt und ich bekam das o. k., dass ich den Rahmen nehmen darf. 

Meine Frau hat mir den Rahmen dann zum Hochzeitstag geschenkt. Was meint Ihr, was ich mich da gefreut habe.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)

Frauen gibts


----------



## GT-Man (5. Juli 2007)

Seitdem ich meine Freundin mit eine Zaskar bestochen habe, sagt sie auch nix mehr  - wie auch, sie fährt ja nun selber GT. Den "Gegner" immer schön einbinden, dann fehlt ihm jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage.


----------



## Kruko (5. Juli 2007)

Jetzt ist er komplett  Griffgummi und Schnellspanner sind montiert. Jetzt muss nur noch besseres Wetter kommen Für eine Schlammschlacht ist er ja fast zu schade  









Bei Tageslicht kommen die roten Teile nicht ganz so extrem rüber. Leider verfälscht die Kamera das ganze etwas


----------



## meik.t (5. Juli 2007)

top,gefählt mir gut


----------



## TobiasAlt (5. Juli 2007)

finds auch gut, aber andere Reifen würden ihm auch gut stehn


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)

Ist echt schick geworden gt-heini!

Ich bin auch "fast" fertig,
bis auf schickere Schnellspanner, einen Titanspacer, eine rote, oder Titan-Sattelklemme,
rote Aluschrauben, rote schaltrollen und rote kurze Kettenblattschrauben
fürs Ausfallende 






Dann muss noch eine XTR Kurbel poliert und eloxiert werden,
sowie einige andere Kleinteile...

Ach ja, eine Halterung für den Cateye Computer muss ich auch noch besorgen,
die jetzige spinnt ein wenig.


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2007)

rot wohin mein auge blickt  

@d.ö.k. zusammen mit dem grün sehen die teile auch grossartig aus.
demnach willst du das grüne nicht mehr hergeben ? weise entscheidung !


----------



## tomasius (5. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Satz NOS Syncros Reifen. Sie sind schwarz und innen haben sie einen roten Streifen. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein Bild machen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)

Nix da!

Sobald mir ein Lightning in 18" angeboten wird ist es weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er komplett  Griffgummi und Schnellspanner sind montiert. Jetzt muss nur noch besseres Wetter kommen Für eine Schlammschlacht ist er ja fast zu schade



Je länger man drauf schaut, desto gewohnter wird der Blick...
Aber schwarze Reifen hätten dem Rad auch wohl gestanden.

Aber wie sage ich immer: Mut zur Farbe!


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mal so frech und lege auch noch ein Bild nach:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)

Jetzt sag nicht du hast da Leopardenflecken draufgemalt!


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht du hast da Leopardenflecken draufgemalt!



Jepp! 	  Das Projekt heißt doch: Irbis - zu deutsch: Schneeleopard


----------



## cleiende (5. Juli 2007)

Mannomann, langsam denke ich darüber nach einen Lastwagen mittelgrosse Steine zu ordern ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juli 2007)

AUF JEDEN FALL SEHR KONTRASTREICH DER THREAD IM MOMENT


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mannomann, langsam denke ich darüber nach einen Lastwagen mittelgrosse Steine zu ordern ;-)


 
...und eine Tüte Kiesel für die Kinder....


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> AUF JEDEN FALL SEHR KONTRASTREICH DER THREAD IM MOMENT



Wie wahr, wie wahr...

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würden wir alle rote oder grüne Zaskar fahren


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)

Oder die Rahmen mit Fell beziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Oder die Rahmen mit Fell beziehen



So wie die Zoo-Crew mit ihren Motorrädern???

Zugegeben, daran dachte ich auch schon... *NEIN!*, war'n Scherz!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Juli 2007)

Hui, hartes Rad, obwohl es ein Fully ist.  

Da schäme ich mich ja fast für meine schwarz-weiß Gurke - will sie jemand haben?


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2007)

ich will es nicht haben, aber irgendwie muss ich immer wieder hinschauen! 
auf jeden fall hat es eindeutig *FREAKPOTENTIAL *


----------



## tomasius (5. Juli 2007)

@Boramaniac

Einen nagelneuen Fizik Nisene Kuhfell hätte ich noch hier umliegen!  

Ich finde es schön!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Juli 2007)




----------



## korat (6. Juli 2007)

rote bikes mit grünen reifen, rote bikes mit roten reifen, grüne bikes mit roten reifen - da soll mal einer sagen, die zeiten seien schlecht  
und ich kann nur sagen, reifenhersteller, schaut auf dieses forum!

ich liebe farbe. und ich liebe schwarz-weiß, wenn es (das sage ich als semi-classiker) gut gemacht ist. und in diesem fall schon allein, weil es eine hommage an ein von mir sehr hochgeschätztes und leider aussterbendes tier ist.
hier auf seinem hometrail zu sehen:






der schneeleopard, panthera unica.
der hinterbau hat einen größeren federweg als die gabel (hier im race-modus bereits zusätzlich abgesenkt, vortrieb pur):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Juli 2007)

Ihr seit echt zu geil für diese Welt


----------



## Boramaniac (6. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @Boramaniac
> Einen nagelneuen Fizik Nisene Kuhfell hätte ich noch hier umliegen!
> Ich finde es schön!



Oh, vielen Dank, aber der passt nicht so recht in's Konzept...
... oder gibt es Schneekühe???  



korat schrieb:


> ... und ich liebe schwarz-weiß, wenn es (das sage ich als semi-classiker) gut gemacht ist. und in diesem fall schon allein, weil es eine hommage an ein von mir sehr hochgeschätztes und leider aussterbendes tier ist...



... und mit aus diesem Grund habe ich das Projekt genau so und nicht anders realisiert.


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> der hinterbau hat einen größeren federweg als die gabel (hier im race-modus bereits zusätzlich abgesenkt, vortrieb pur):


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juli 2007)

Carsten, egal, was es ist, nimm weniger davon!


----------



## GTdanni (6. Juli 2007)

Der Schneeleopard  besitzt übrigens einen ungemein großen und dicken Schwanz den er zum wärmen benutzt und ohne den er schwerlich in der Kälte überleben könnte. 
Also nicht nur Protzerei meine Herren. 

;-) 

Cu Danni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Juli 2007)

Pah, habbich auch!


*duck*


----------



## versus (7. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er komplett



meine liebste findet den aufbau ganz grossartig und hat gerade gesagt: viel schöner als mit grünen reifen. gerade der vorbau hat es ihr angetan nur bei den griffen gibt es punktabzüge


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihrs!

Ich wÃ¼rde euch gerne mein fertiges GT STS 1000 DS vorstellen.

Zur Geschichte:
Seitdem ich es es zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, ist das STS mein Traumbike gewesen. Es war und ist meiner Meinung nach das schÃ¶nste aller Fullies. Leider waren die astronomischen Preise, die bei eBay dafÃ¼r gezahlt werden, einfach zu viel fÃ¼r mich.
Aber eines schÃ¶nen Tages sah ich ein STS ein paar DÃ¶rfer von meinem Heimatort entfernt in einer Pizzeria stehen. Nachdem ich es mir ein halbes Jahr einmal die Woche staunend angesehen habe, habe ich den Besitzer angesprochen, ob er es verkaufen wolle. Er hat dann 700â¬ fÃ¼r haben wollen, was angesichts des miserablen Zustands zu viel war.
Er erzÃ¤hlte mir dann, dass er das Rad nur auf Radwegen bewegen wÃ¼rde und deswegen unglÃ¼cklich mit dem guten StÃ¼ck sei, weil es doch etwas Ã¼berdimensionert dafÃ¼r ist. Da kam mir die Idee, ihm mein 2Danger Hardtail im Tausch anzubieten. Das Rad (Manitou Axel, XT/LX Mix, HS33) wÃ¼rde ich im Wert auf etwa 350â¬ schÃ¤tzen. Der Tausch kam zustande und ich war stolzer Besitzer eines runtergekommenen STS, das so furchtbar nach altem Fett stank (es stand ja immer in der Pizzeria), dass mir meine Freundin verbot, es mit in die Wohnung zu nehmen:






Zuerst habe ich die grausame Bullet Bros. Zzyzx Gabel gegen eine Marzocchi MX ETA mit 120mm Federweg getauscht, die sich im neuen Ritchey-WCS Steuersatz dreht. Der defekte DÃ¤mpfer wurde gewechselt, eine lÃ¤ngere und schÃ¶nere Truvativ XR SattelstÃ¼tze verbaut. Die V-Brakes konvertierte ich in Formula Oros mit 180/180mm. Wegen des Umstiegs mussten neue LaufrÃ¤der her, aber was Ordentliches: XT-Nabe mit Mavic 321-Felgen. 

Der Sattel war ein Fall fÃ¼r den MÃ¼ll, Schalthebel ebenso. Ich schalte nun mit Suntour I.C.E Hebeln, die ausschlieÃlich mit der rechten Hand bedient werden. Der Hebel besteht aus einem Gripshifter fÃ¼rs XTR-Schaltwerk (neu) und einem 1-Finger-Trigger fÃ¼r den XT-Umwerfer (neu). Das hÃ¤lt die linke Hand fÃ¼rs Bremsen frei, die Funktion ist auch klasse, der Preis weniger (man bekommt auch XTs dafÃ¼r).

Ingesamt konnten nur Kurbel, Vorbau und Lenker am Rahmen bleiben, der Rest war Schrott. Zum Schluss habe ich noch einen neuen Auklebersatz angebracht und den Hinterbau mit Never-Dull poliert.

Hier ist nun das Ergebnis, mein ganzer Stolz:





Von vorne:





Im Dunklen glÃ¤nzt es besser:






Damit es sich nicht so alleine fÃ¼hlt, darf es mit der Familie in meinem Zimmer stehen, nur mein LTS-5 steht im Keller, das ist zu dreckig ;-)






GruÃ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juli 2007)

Beim ersten Bild bekam ich erst einen Schreck,
aber als ich weiterlas und die folgenden Fotos sah war und bin ich begeistert!

Super Rad, toller Aufbau


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. Juli 2007)

Wie fährt sich das Rad denn mit der 120mm Gabel? Stimmt die Geometrie noch einigermaßen? Das Tretlager scheint ja in luftiger Höhe zu schweben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (11. Juli 2007)

> Beim ersten Bild bekam ich erst einen Schreck,


Kann ich verstehen, zwei STS-Experimente auf einer Seite sind zuviel ;-)

@ Floid
Die Geometrie ist einwandfrei und das, obwohl ich ja sonst eher CC-Räder fahre. Man sitzt zwar recht aufrecht, Probleme mit einem zu hohen Trelager habe ich aber nicht. Man muss ja auch noch etwa 2cm Sag einrechnen, der beim Fahren ja anliegt. 
Serienmäßig war ja auch schon eine Judy XL Doppelbrücke mit 105mm verbaut. Im 98er Ktalog sieht man recht gut, dass auch hier die Kettenstreben anstiegen und das Tretlager somit erhöht liegt.

Für steile Rampen sind 120mm natürlich nichts, deswegen hat die Gabel auch die ETA-Absenkung.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2007)

ich fahre mein lts auch mit einer fox vanilla und 120mm federweg.
das teil fährt sich wunderbar und rückenschonend.
genau das richtige für so einen alten wie mich.  








nur der rahmen ist jetzt ein 16er (mein dank an janikulus für den tausch)und nicht wie auf dem foto ein 18er


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

ich bin nach wie vor kein grosser fan des "verbogenen" sitzrohres, aber das rad sieht trotzdem richtig toll aus - da hast du ein GUTES WERK getan!

und unsere illustre runde um eine schöne geschichte bereichert


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

nen silbernen vorbau und andere pedale habe ich noch nicht montiert, aber jetzt sind die richtigen reifen (conti gp 400 schwarz/silber) drauf und es fährt sich wie bolle. 
meinen zürcher haus-pass war ich 20 min schneller obern als mit dem klein - könnte natürlich auch mit den 4kg weniger mensch, bzw. ansteigender form zu tun haben  













ab morgen darf es für 3 wochen mit nach frankreich


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> meinen zürcher haus-pass war ich 20 min schneller obern als mit dem klein - könnte natürlich auch mit den 4kg weniger mensch, bzw. ansteigender form zu tun haben
> 
> 
> ab morgen darf es für 3 wochen mit nach frankreich




Liegt bestimmt am Fahrrad  

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in Frankreich


----------



## salzbrezel (12. Juli 2007)

Danke für die positive Resonanz!

Ich kann euch versichern, es gibt nichts Besseres, als auf dem Rad zu fahren. Sogar normale Passanten schauen sich um und fast jeder MTBler gibt einen Kommentar ab. Die meisten sind beeindruckt, dass das Rad trotz seines Alters einen so gut funktionierenden Hinterbau hat.
Und am meisten liebe ich die heimlichen Blicke von Fahrern mit aktuellen High-tech Rädern und deren leichte Verärgerung, wenn ihr Einheitsbrei-Rad nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt steht.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2007)

DITO  





Und am meisten liebe ich die heimlichen Blicke von Fahrern mit aktuellen High-tech Rädern und deren leichte Verärgerung, wenn ihr Einheitsbrei-Rad nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt steht.


----------



## gremlino (14. Juli 2007)

mal wieder ein aktuelles LTS Bild:







PS: Blackwall Reifen fahre ich auch im Wechsel   
      Die Maguras sind nun Hochglanzpoliert, und bei normalem Licht haben die Kettenblätter das grau der 
      hinteren XTR........und putzen könnte ich mal wieder.....


----------



## korat (15. Juli 2007)

@Boramaniac, salzbrezel, Davidbelize: ich finde sie allesamt geil und schau mir die bilder immer wieder an.
richtig was zum träumen.
träumen wir also mal:
liebe sts-fahrer, wie schwer seid ihr eigentlich so im durchschnitt?
manchmal ist ein nicht erfüllter traum einfach besser als ein zerbrochener (ich hab satte 99,9kg: würde ich damit solch kulturgut zerstören?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (15. Juli 2007)

Also ich wiege zeitweise auch bis zu 90 kg, und bis jetzt hat alles noch gehalten an meinem STS. Ich gehe aber auch pfleglich mit ihm um, da die Dinger ja ganz gerne reissen. Hab mich deswegen mit Sprüngen und ähnlichen Sachen bisher zurückgehalten und werde es auch nicht machen.
Ich hätte aber auch eine Frage an Euch:
Ich musste die Tage feststellen, dass an der Schwinge oben an dem hinterem Lager auf einer Seite die Imbusschraube nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Bekomme ich diese noch irgendwo? So kann ich nämlich keinen Meter mehr fahren. Ob die sich langsam rausgedreht hat oder mir geklaut wurde weiss ich nicht.
Ich danke Euch schon mal!
MfG Micha

(Ich könnte ein Foto der besagten Stelle machen falls benötigt)


----------



## TobiasAlt (16. Juli 2007)

wo bekommt ihr die geilen GT's nur immer her ?

finde selten gut erhaltene bikes/rahmen bei ebay

gibts nen gt insider markt von dem ich nichts weis ?


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Juli 2007)

> liebe sts-fahrer, wie schwer seid ihr eigentlich so im durchschnitt?



Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 70Kg. Ich fahre bedenkenlos alle Trails, die nicht zu heftig sind. Bei 100kg hätte ich eher Bedenken, dass Dämpfer und Lager nicht lange halten. Und das isr bei einem STS/LTS keine angenehme Sache, weil die Teile schwer zu bekommen sind. Habe deswegen noch Ersatzlager und Ersatzdämpfer bereitliegen.



> gibts nen gt insider markt von dem ich nichts weis ?


Außer eBay und dem Forum gibts wohl keinen GT-Markt. Man kann allerdings mal bei GT-Händlern/ehemaligen GT-Händlern reinschauen und fragen, manchmal werden bei Neukauf gebrauchträder in Zahlung genommen.

Gruß...


----------



## TobiasAlt (16. Juli 2007)

ok merci

wieviel fw hast eigentlich eins lts/sts (DH) ?
Lobo ?


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juli 2007)

Mein Ruckus ist endlich fahrbereit aufgebaut:






Rahmen: Ruckus
LR: Double Track
Bremsen: Hayes Nine 203mm
Schaltung: LX Hebel, XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk
Gabel: Pike
Cockpit: Hussefelt
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Stütze: WCS
Kurbel: Holzfeller 24-36
Pedale: Wellgo
Griffe: GT


----------



## TobiasAlt (16. Juli 2007)

da kann mein ruckus nicht mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (16. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> liebe sts-fahrer, wie schwer seid ihr eigentlich so im durchschnitt? (ich hab satte 99,9kg: würde ich damit solch kulturgut zerstören?)



ich habe 'zarte' 82kg und ich denke, dass das Bike auch dich aushalten wird. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird das Bike gepflegt und bekommt keinen schweren Downhill-Einsatz, aber abseits befestigter Wege geht's schon mal.



TobiasAlt schrieb:


> wo bekommt ihr die geilen GT's nur immer her ?
> finde selten gut erhaltene bikes/rahmen bei ebay
> gibts nen gt insider markt von dem ich nichts weis ?



Ich hab meinen Rahmen von einem Foren-Member erstanden und dann in Heimarbeit wieder und nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut.


----------



## gremlino (16. Juli 2007)

> wo bekommt ihr die geilen GT's nur immer her ?
> 
> finde selten gut erhaltene bikes/rahmen bei ebay
> 
> gibts nen gt insider markt von dem ich nichts weis ?





> liebe sts-fahrer, wie schwer seid ihr eigentlich so im durchschnitt?
> manchmal ist ein nicht erfüllter traum einfach besser als ein zerbrochener (ich hab satte 99,9kg: würde ich damit solch kulturgut zerstören?)



Also meines ist seid 1996 in meinem Besitz, direkt vom Importeur gekauft. Und ich wiege 103kg. Gute Pflege, regelmäßige Wartung und heute habe ich immer noch min. 1x pro Woch Spaß mit dem LTS  Nur die Verschleißteile immer erneuert


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2007)

TobiasAlt schrieb:


> da kann mein ruckus nicht mithalten



Danke! 

Wo ist denn Deins? Finde kein Bild.


----------



## baldur75 (17. Juli 2007)

baldur88 schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch eine Frage an Euch:
> Ich musste die Tage feststellen, dass an der Schwinge oben an dem hinterem Lager auf einer Seite die Imbusschraube nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Bekomme ich diese noch irgendwo? So kann ich nämlich keinen Meter mehr fahren. Ob die sich langsam rausgedreht hat oder mir geklaut wurde weiss ich nicht.
> Ich danke Euch schon mal!
> MfG Micha
> ...



Die Frage mit der Schraube hat sich erledigt.
Ist ne simple Imbus - Senkkopf. Kann ich überall herbekommen.
Müsste halt nur die richtige Festigkeit haben. Aber ne 10.9 oder gar V2A müsste ja reichen.


----------



## TobiasAlt (18. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wo ist denn Deins? Finde kein Bild.



ui, irgend wo weiter vorn

hat sich jetzt aber etwas verändert


----------



## GTdanni (18. Juli 2007)

Achtung!!! 

Eine  (normale) V2A Schraube hat weniger Festigkeit als eine 10,9er. 
Die Festigkeitsklasse (70) von VA ist nur mit ner 8,8er zu vergleichen wenn nicht noch sogar darunter.  

Cu Danni


----------



## baldur75 (18. Juli 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Achtung!!!
> 
> Eine  (normale) V2A Schraube hat weniger Festigkeit als eine 10,9er.
> Die Festigkeitsklasse (70) von VA ist nur mit ner 8,8er zu vergleichen wenn nicht noch sogar darunter.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mal auf der Schraube nachgeschaut. Es ist eine VA - Schraube 70er. Hab zwar Schlosser gelernt damals aber nie was mit VA zu tun gehabt. Hätte ich eigendlich nicht gedacht. Tja man lernt nie aus.

Ist das eigendlich normal dass sich die so schnell rausdrehen. Die Schraube der anderen Seite war auch sehr lose. Nicht dass ich die nachher zu fest anziehe. Aber ich denke mal allzu fest darf eh nicht, weil es ja ein Lager ist.
Wird schon irgendwie hinhauen.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Tommi74 (20. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Bravado LE, (Baujahr ...94 ? Weiß nicht so genau), aufgebaut für meine Freundin, und so´n bissel als Retro-Teile Sammlung. Mit AMP Gabel, und M735er Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig.

Wär nur schön wenn ich noch irgendwie an Bravado LE Aufkleber kommen könnte. Oder Vorlagen zum vektorisieren und drucken.

Hat jemand so was?


----------



## alf2 (23. Juli 2007)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wär nur schön wenn ich noch irgendwie an Bravado LE Aufkleber kommen könnte. Oder Vorlagen zum vektorisieren und drucken.
> 
> Hat jemand so was?



Ich habe ein 93er bravado LE, die Decals haben leider schon ziemlich gelitten. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir aber dennoch ein paar Photos davon schiessen.


----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2007)

@Tommi74

Schönes Rad, schöne Farbe.  

Bei den Decals könnte ich behilflich sein.  







Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shanissima (24. Juli 2007)

96er arrowhead 

so, und das ist mein Baby, 11 Jahre alt, seit Anfang an in meinem "Besitz" leider 5! Jahre im Keller gestanden..... *hust* unnu beim Onkel Doc, zum wieder heilemachen


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo GT´ler, 
ich will mein Zaskar aus 10/1993 jetzt endlich wieder mit Decals bestücken. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Wo bekomme ich die hier? Bei ebay gibts nix 

Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Quelle? 
Danke im voraus für jede Hilfe!  

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kruko (24. Juli 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hallo GT´ler,
> ich will mein Zaskar aus 10/1993 jetzt endlich wieder mit Decals bestücken. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Wo bekomme ich die hier? Bei ebay gibts nix
> 
> Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Quelle?
> ...



Frag Tomasius, 

der hat ein umfangreiches Angebot. Er lässt sich nur ein wenig Zeit  (nicht böse verstehen Tom)


----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2007)

> Er lässt sich nur ein wenig Zeit  (nicht böse verstehen Tom)


... du hast eine "Blitz-PM"  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## baldur75 (25. Juli 2007)

Hi tomasius,

hast Du eventuell noch Pantera Decals?
Ich wollte mein poliertes Pantera aus ´92 mal wieder aufbauen.
Wäre klasse!

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juli 2007)

So - ein kleines Update 

Da sich dieser Aufbau -> 





als absolut unfahrbar erwiesen hat   , musste ich ein paar Sachen ändern .

Die White Brothers Gabel hat leider zuviel Einbauhöhe > 440mm , da kann man nicht mit fahren - hab´s ja immer für übertrieben gehalten , dieses Rumgezicke von wegen maximal 410mm in so einen alten Rahmen , aber ist schon richtig so . Mit der WB war Kurvenfahren ein echtes Abenteuer - erst unwillig und dann unkontrolliert abkippend - nene nix für mich .

Also hab ich das Bike nicht mehr bewegt - und das ist echt ne Sünde 

Dann kam mir der Zufall zu Hilfe und ich erstand ne Mag 21 mit XTR Steuersatz und passender Schaftlänge - flux umgebaut und schon fährt sich die Sache ganz anderst - erstklassig nämlich  

Und das kam dabei raus ->





Beim Umbau fielen auch die fetten Reifen und die RS Disc weg , aber da find ich bestimmt wieder Verwendung für .

Jetzt rollt das Ganze auf nem XT-LRS mit Mavic D-521 Felgen und hinten ein schöner Panaracer Smoke


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Juli 2007)

Nice!

Sie haben Post


----------



## tomasius (28. Juli 2007)

Very nice !  

@baldur88:


```
hast Du eventuell noch Pantera Decals?
```

Habe ich. Einfach eine PM schicken.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Juli 2007)

Moin!

Zuwachs in der kleinen Sammlung:

Zaskar von 1995 mit (neuer) Mag 21, X.0, Stylo Team, weisse Spank Griffe, weisser SLR TT, XT LRS mit DT Comp u.Mavic X317, HS 33 Evo II, Salsa Fliplock, No Name Vorbau, Truvativ XC Rizer, No Name Sattelstütze, GT Flasche mit Halter.




Ich finde es sehr schön, und fahren  tuts......

Ist übrigens mein erstes Zaskar.
Danke an Die ölige Kette und ganz besonders an Moe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zuwachs in der kleinen Sammlung:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Manni, da ist der Rahmen ja doch hier geblieben.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Manni, da ist der Rahmen ja doch hier geblieben.


Danke, danke!
Ja, ich wollte ja schon etwas länger mal ein Zaskar haben. Als Kette dann den Rahmen anbot habe ich nicht gezögert. Er hat ihn ja neu Pulvern lassen, der Rahmen ist wie neu. Die Farbe ist einfach klasse. Hat nicht jeder....

Die Decals passen wie die Faust aufs Auge zur Mag 21, das Weiss der Griffe und des Sattels setzten Kontrastpunkte.
Von vorn:



(Das Bild ist leider etwas zu hell, bei besserem Wetter gibts auch bessere Bilder, versprochen.)


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2007)

Schön geworden Manni , aber das habe ich bei dir auch nicht anders erwartet ;-)
Zwei winzige "Kritikpunkte": der Vorbau ist mir zu lang für einen Rizer (Optik) und für die Mag solltest du dir noch eine - schwarze - Bremsbrücke ohne Cantigegenhalter besorgen. Naja, spitzfindig, ich weiß


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass ich das gute Stück auch im September in natura sehe


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juli 2007)

Schick geworden!
Freut mich das es in guten Händen gelandet ist


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schön geworden Manni , aber das habe ich bei dir auch nicht anders erwartet ;-)
> Zwei winzige "Kritikpunkte": der Vorbau ist mir zu lang für einen Rizer (Optik) und für die Mag solltest du dir noch eine - schwarze - Bremsbrücke ohne Cantigegenhalter besorgen. Naja, spitzfindig, ich weiß



So eineBremsbrücke suche ich schon ziemlich lange, hätte auch fast eine gehabt, aber dann hat Kint sie rausgenommen 

Der Vorbau ist nur 100 mm lang, ich wollte erst 120 mm verbauen.... 

Wenn also jemand eine schwarze (oder auch andersfarbige) Bremsbrücke für die Mag 21 OHNE Cantigegenhalter verkaufen will, ich nehm sie gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (30. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @Tommi74
> 
> Schönes Rad, schöne Farbe.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment, mir gefällts auch ganz gut, auch wenn´s meistens nur rumsteht.

Aber die Decals, HUI !!!! Sind die original oder anchgedruckt? Wie auch immer, ich hab da wohl Interesse !!

Und danke für die Antworten hier, war ein paar Tage nicht da, aber freu mich über die Hilfestellung.


----------



## Tommi74 (30. Juli 2007)

Da ich gerade sehe, dass da bei meinem vorherigen Beitrag was mit den Fotos nicht geklappt hat, versuche ich es nochmal (obwohl die ja auch in meinem Album drin sind....)





XT mit kurzem Käfig





XT Umwerfer und neue XT Sharkfin. SRP ALu Kurberlschrauben





AMP mit farblich abgestimmter Feder. Etwas modernere Bremsanlage.





Kreative Zugverlegung





Gesamtbild. Besonders stolz bin ich auf meine wirklich noch wie neu aussehenden XTII Daumenschalthebel, die ich schon damals gefahren bin (also als sie auf den Markt kamen). Die passenden 2-Finger Bremshebel sind an meinem "Fitnessbike" (Koga-Miyata) dran.

Ich glaub ich sollte es mal wieder putzen....


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2007)

Wirklich schickes Rad, Thommy! 
(Klasse Idee, die Zugverlegung zum Umwerfer!) 
Ich würde noch die Decals von tomasius raufmachen, die macht er selbst, sind wirklich gut und er kann sie in fast jeder Farbe machen!


----------



## Ketterechts (30. Juli 2007)

@ tommi74

Sehr schönes Rad   - die AMP passt natürlich super zum filigranen Stahlrahmen - ich habe ein ähnlich aufgebautes Bike , welches ich als Reiserad verwende . Doch gefällt mir sehr .


----------



## Tommi74 (30. Juli 2007)

Danke, danke. Freut mich dass es euch gefällt.

@Tomasius,

dein Posteingang ist voll, kann dir keine PN schicken.

Gruß, thomas


----------



## tomasius (30. Juli 2007)

@tommi74: Danke, jetzt geht's wieder.


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juli 2007)

Jo das Ding schaut gut aus und endlich mal noch ein anderes GT mit ner AMP. 

Wie bist du mit deiner zufrieden? 
Also meine federt fast garnicht aber ich wollte das Rad ja auch eigentlich starr aufbauen, von daher past es ja wieder. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Tommi74 (30. Juli 2007)

Hat etwas gedauert (ich glaub die Gabel war noch gar nicht eingefahren als ich sie ergattert habe), aber sie federt inzwischen.....bis dass man die Feder so weit komprimiert hat dass das elastomer sich mit all seiner inzwischen durch alterung erarbeiteten härte gegen weitere Komprimierung sträubt, dann wirds steil progressiv, sozusagen.

Mit ner fein ansprechenden modernen Gabel kann man das natürlich nicht vergleichen (allein schon federwegsbedingt). Aber für den Einsatzbereich, Straße und leichte Feldwege, gefahren von nicht-bikerin, reichts. 

Und seltenheitswert hat sie allemal.


----------



## Kint (1. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Meine Stadtschlampe (1991er Team Avalanche) darf in Rente, das ist das neue Alltagsrad im Ballonrenner-Style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is dasn borrego ?


----------



## kingmoe (1. August 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> is dasn borrego ?



Keine Ahnung, was das für´n Teil ist. Auf jeden Fall eher alt und für Starrgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. August 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Das werde ich hier gerade...  Egal... ihr macht das schon...
> 
> Ein Big Sorry, dass ich nicht in Euren mainstream passe und mich nicht
> Euren Vorstellungen vom "korrekten Aussehen eines Bikes" beugen werde...



ich finds geil. und ich kann nachvollziehen das man manchmal beim alu mit dme latein am ende ist. poliere auch gerne und viel und mit verschiedensten mittelchen aber wenns zu angegriffen ist bekommst du nix mehr raus als fleckiges alu. 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was das für´n Teil ist. Auf jeden Fall eher alt und für Starrgabel.



ich mein ob das das borrego aus salt lake #city ist. kommt der farbe nach hin... 

und willst du den outpost noch ? den roten ? könnte ich montag ( oder sonntag ) vorbeibringen....



Manni1599 schrieb:


> So eineBremsbrücke suche ich schon ziemlich lange, hätte auch fast eine gehabt, aber dann hat Kint sie rausgenommen



ich habe die nicht rausgenommen. die wurden beide regulär verkauft aber du wurdest bei der schwarzen um 50 cent von SixTimesNine überboten ....obwohl ich dir auf nachfrage vorher sogar geantwortet hatte dass die teilweise bis 50  kosten können...die purpelne ist ebenfalls für ca 33 weggegangen, da wurde sixtimesnie überboten. V8mercedes hat sie später für 20 weiterverkauft, was ich nie verstanden habe...so war das...    




TobiasAlt schrieb:


> ok merci
> 
> wieviel fw hast eigentlich eins lts/sts (DH) ?
> Lobo ?



lts hat je nach modell und baujahr 7cm (ur lts) über 12cm (lts und STS ) bis 15cm (lts / Sts DH) 
lobo hat auch 15cm...


----------



## kingmoe (3. August 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> kingmoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine Ahnung, was das für´n Teil ist. Auf jeden Fall eher alt und für Starrgabel.
> ...



Ah, jetzt habe ich geschaltet. Nee, der Rahme von Ballonrenner ist neu in schwarz lackiert, dein Ex-Rahmen ist ja dunkelblau. Der ist aber noch hier und der soll auch nicht weg, großer Stahl in der Hinterhand ist immer gut.

Den roten würde eher gerne wieder freigeben, da ich fpr das "Projekt" jetzt einen anderen Rahmen genommen habe. Zudem ist hier seit Dienstang Ausnahmezustand, weil Zwerg no. 2 da ist  
Schlimm?! Ansonsten stehe ich zu meinem "Will haben!"-Ausruf und bezahle natürlich!


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Zudem ist hier seit Dienstang Ausnahmezustand, weil Zwerg no. 2 da ist



 lichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs


----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2007)

Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Kint (3. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt habe ich geschaltet. Nee, der Rahme von Ballonrenner ist neu in schwarz lackiert, dein Ex-Rahmen ist ja dunkelblau. Der ist aber noch hier und der soll auch nicht weg, großer Stahl in der Hinterhand ist immer gut.
> 
> Den roten würde eher gerne wieder freigeben, da ich fpr das "Projekt" jetzt einen anderen Rahmen genommen habe. Zudem ist hier seit Dienstang Ausnahmezustand, weil Zwerg no. 2 da ist
> Schlimm?! Ansonsten stehe ich zu meinem "Will haben!"-Ausruf und bezahle natürlich!



meinen Herzlichen.... wie heisst es denn ?


----------



## GTdanni (3. August 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute. 

Cu danni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. August 2007)

Alles Gute und Glückwünsche nach Hamburg!


----------



## mountymaus (4. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs
Und so wenig wie möglich schlaflose Nächte.


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> meinen Herzlichen.... wie heisst es denn ?



Zaskarl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (4. August 2007)

@kingmoe: Auch von Glückwünsche !  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stemmel (4. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!  

Daggi


----------



## kingmoe (4. August 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche (Massen-off-topic-Posting  )

Das ist Johanna


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. August 2007)

*Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!*


----------



## Ketterechts (4. August 2007)

*Auch der Süden wünscht ALLES GUTE*


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das ist Johanna



Typisches GT Kind, die Süsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Typisches GT Kind, die Süsse!



was typisch - nachtaktiv ?  
oder meinst den lässigen helmgruß ?  

schick ne tochter zum sohn....


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche (Massen-off-topic-Posting  )
> 
> Das ist Johanna



   Glückwunsch!    

LG Erol 

P.S.

Da Deiner "Neuerwerbung" sicher keine Grbauchsanleitung beiligt, habe ich Dir mal etwas aus den Tiefen meiner Festplatte herausgesucht:

BamBam-Gebrauchsanweisung

Wir gratulieren Ihnen. Sie haben sich zur Anschaffung eines hochwertigen
Exemplar aus der Produktreihe "Homo Sapiens"
entschieden. Bitte behandeln Sie den neuen Menschen mit
Sorgfalt und Umsicht und lesen Sie bitte vor Inbetriebnahme genauestens diese
Gebrauchsanweisung. Ansonsten kann ein reibungsloses Funktionieren des neu
erworbenen Menschen nicht garantiert werden. Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf
hin, dass auf Grund internationaler Bestimmungen ein Rückgabe- oder
Umtauschrecht NICHT besteht.


(1) Inbetriebnahme des Säuglings:

Batterien, Netzteile oder ähnliche Energiequellen sind zum Betreiben eines
Menschen nicht notwendig. Er läuft ab Werk automatisch und weitgehend
wartungsfrei. Im unteren Teil des Kopfes befindet sich eine anfangs noch
zahnlose Öffnung, in die allerdings in regelmäßigen Abständen organische
Substanzen eingeführt werden müssen. Ein automatischer Mangelmelder erzeugt
einen durchdringenden Warnton, sobald der mit empfindlichen Sensoren
bestückte Magen des kleinen Menschen nicht ausreichend versorgt ist. Dieser
Warnton ertönt auf Grund systemabhängiger Interferenzen nachts besonders
häufig. Dieser ändert sich mit fortschreitender Betriebsdauer. Falls nicht,
sollte das Baby in einer Werkstatt ausgewuchtet werden.


(2) Reinigung des Säuglings


Ablagerungen im unteren Beckenbereich vorn (flüssig) und hinten (eher fest)
sind normal und kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Sie sollten mit handelsüblichen
Reiniger entfernt werden. Unsachgemäße und unzureichende Reinigung führt zu
Funktionsstörungen (siehe auch Garantiebestimmung) und kann das Auslösen des
Warntones zur Folge haben.


(3) Inspektionen


Der Hersteller gibt den dringenden Rat, die von den Krankenkassen
empfohlenen, regelmäßigen Inspektionen durchzuführen (U1 - U9). 
Diese wird in ein Scheckheft eingetragen
und dokumentieren die Sorgfalt des Eigentümers.


(4) Einstellen der Lach- und Giggelfunktionen


Um das beliebte Giggeln und Lachen bei Ihrem Kind hervorzurufen, müssen Sie
lediglich im Reflexzonenbereich B1 des kindlichen Fußes sanfte Druck- und
Kreisbewegungen ausführen und dazu laut und deutlich "kille, kille
rufen. Taktile und akustischen Sensoren im Nervensystem des Kindes werden auf
diese Reize mit Giggeln und Lachen antworten. Diese Funktion ist allerdings
frühestens nach 6 Wochen abrufbar.


(5) Schnellabschaltung des Warntones


In den ersten Jahren kommt es regelmäßig zu systemimmanenten Schwankungen
innerhalb der Tages- und Nachtfunktion des Kindes (diffuse Timer-Funktion).
Gelegentlich führen übermäßig ausgedehnte Schlafphasen während des Tages zu
lästigen, sogenannten "Knackwach"-Zuständen in der Nacht. Um den Timer Ihres
Kindes richtig einzustellen, sollte streng auf Mittagsschlaf (nicht unter
1 1/2, nicht über 3 Stunden), ausreichende Verdunkelung des Schlafzimmers im
Sommer und klare Zubettgeh-Zeiten geachtet werden. Die Timer-Funktion
reguliert sich dann von selbst. Ab Werk ist das Kind auf eine Zubettgeh-Zeit
von 19:00 bis 19:30 eingestellt. Ausnahme: die italienische Produktlinie.
Hier aktiviert sich die Schlaffunktion erst, wenn auch die Eltern ins Bett
gehen (mediterranes Party-Modell).


(7) Gleichlaufschwankungen


Sollten Gleichlaufschwankungen auftreten, die sich meist durch heftiges
Stolpern äußern, muss die Bereifung des Kindes von einem Fachmann überprüft
werden.


(8) Betrieb außer Haus


Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Betrieb von Säuglingen und
Kleinkindern in Restaurants und Intercontinental-Flugzeugen nicht zu
empfehlen ist.


(9) Kommunikation


Ab Werk verfügt das Kind über die etwa nach 2 Jahren abrufbaren
Kommunikations-Fragmente "Will nicht", "Hunger", "Windel voll" und "Alle
wach". Andere kommunikative Elemente ("Will haben", "Papa doof", "Mama
Durst") kommen nach und nach dazu.


(10) Scharfstellen


Mit etwa 15 Jahren kommt es zu einer systembedingten Veränderung des
kindlichen Hormonhaushaltes. Körperbehaarung und primäre sowie sekundäre
Geschlechtsorgane verändern sich. Das halberwachsene Kind ist jetzt
"scharfgestellt" und sollte mit äußerster Vorsicht behandelt und nicht ohne
Aufsicht mit ebenfalls "scharfgestellten" Exemplaren des anderen Geschlechts
konfrontiert werden (siehe auch Haftungsbedingungen).


Nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß mit eurem BamBam!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (4. August 2007)

Auch von mir aus Berlin noch die besten Glückwünsche, kingmoe!    
Wann baust Du denn das erste GT für sie auf?


----------



## cleiende (4. August 2007)

Eintracht:HSV     3:2


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche (Massen-off-topic-Posting  )
> 
> Das ist Johanna



Irgendwie fehlt mir da das Triple Triangle Design, schlecht umgesetzt moe, evtl. eine GT-Fake? 

Trotzdem alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Kint (4. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Eintracht:HSV     3:2



wer wird denn so knickerig sein nur das endergebnis zu zählen... der weg ist das spiel...äh ziel...


----------



## jedinightmare (5. August 2007)

Möge die Macht mit dem Knirps sein. Immer.


----------



## -lupo- (6. August 2007)

Alles Gute auch meinerseits, moe!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

Dann auch an dieser Stelle nochmal meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Familie Kingmoe 

Auf das Johanna und Felix die GT-Flagge noch lange hochhalten...


----------



## flexluger (6. August 2007)

Glückwunsch, kann leider nur nen Fahrrad zeigen  

So nachdem ich schon vor einiger Zeit von meinem Leichtbau-Zaskar-Projekt geschrieben hatte, ists nun endlich (fast) fertig. Ich habs mal mit den blauen Teilen aufgebaut und fands nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Habe aber schon bei etwas mehr zeit nen Gang zum Glasstrahler vor und dann ist alles schön silbern wie der Rahmen. Wiegt jetzt knapp 8,1 kg und erspart doch etliches trainieren   (der Rest gehört dann wohl eher ins Leichtbauforum  )  Ist leider nicht so schön nostalgisch geworden, aber am ende hatte ich immer nur noch so Zahlen im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. August 2007)

flexluger schrieb:


> Wiegt jetzt knapp 8,1 kg und erspart doch etliches trainieren   der Rest gehört dann wohl eher ins Leichtbauforum



Nicht schlecht die 8,1kg! Du kannst gerne hier mal die Details reinstellen, mich persönlich interessiert's schon was das alles für Teile sind. hat je schließlich was mit GT zu tun... Und zeig doch mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## oliversen (7. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die 8,1kg! Du kannst gerne hier mal die Details reinstellen, mich persönlich interessiert's schon was das alles für Teile sind. hat je schließlich was mit GT zu tun... Und zeig doch mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite.
> Gruss,
> Paul



Ja, wuerde mich auch interessieren. Hast du die 8.1 mit oder ohne Pedale gemessen? Kann es ja fast nicht glauben. Was wiegt den der Laufradsatz mit Mantel, Schlauch und Kassette?

Freue mich schon auf die Teileliste

oliversen


----------



## versus (7. August 2007)

hallo flex, RESPEKT  ! ! ! und sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus !

auch ich würde sehr gerne eine teileliste sehen! ich habe bei meinem gelben zaskar ja auch ein auge auf das gewicht geworfen (je nach reifen auf 9,6kg) und würde gerne sehen an welchen teilen noch wieviel luft ist .


----------



## zaskar76 (7. August 2007)

flexluger schrieb:


> ... Ich habs mal mit den blauen Teilen aufgebaut ...nen Gang zum Glasstrahler ...


Die Sid könnte ja noch gehen wenn du regelmäßigst nachpolierst, aber die Kurbeln mit Carboneinsatz strahlen???
p.s. is das ne 100mm-Gabel? Sieht so kippelig hoch aus?


----------



## TobiasAlt (7. August 2007)

8,1kg ist echt nice !!

Details wären auch nett


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

dann mach ich mal den Bösen und behaupte, das Rad hat keine 8,1 kg. Das ist schwerer. Grundsätzlich ists mir ja egal, aber mit den Komponenten kommst du niemals auf 8,1 kg. 

Der Xizang Rahmen ist ja nochmal deutlich leichter als der Zaskar, dann hab ich ne SID mit 1330 g und nen Rädersatz mit 1430 g sowie den Flyweights und 95g Schläuchen. Dazu leider nur XT 07 (ne XTR 08 spart ""nur 250g ein") und ich komm auf 9,5 kg. Und das mit Carbon Stütze von syncros SMICA Vorbau, WCS Lenker und so wie du mit Speed Dial 7. Das wär ein Wunder wenn 8,1 kg mit dem Rahmen hinkommen.

Die Reifen wirst du aber nicht lange fahren, meine Flyweights haben genau 500 km gehalten.

Trotzdem siehts gut aus und fährt hoffentlich auch so!!!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (7. August 2007)

ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf die liste, denn das rad von nem freund von mir wiegt 8,4kg - und das mit nem schmolke titanrahmen (~1300gramm) und jeder menge grenzwertigem (zumindest für MEIN gewicht) carbonkram (schmolke lenker mit 68gramm etc.), tune 2-fach kurbeln, innenlager, spanner, flaschenhalter und lrs, f99, 400gramm reifen,  dran, sid, frm stütze und ax lightness sattel. dazu titan- und teilweise kunststoffschrauben...

ALSO HER MIT DER TEILELISTE


----------



## flexluger (7. August 2007)

Ok,

Liste mach ich fertig, d.h. ist eigentlich fertig, nur auf meinem Rechner zu hause wo ich kein internet habe. Hab auch eh jedes Teil nachgewogen mit Beweisfoto  , es wird aber auch jedes Jahr leichter solche Bikes zu bauen, da immer mehr Firmen den Leichtbaumarkt bedienen, das zeigt sich zum Glück auch im Preis  
Die Räder sind Notubes 355 mit Tune Naben Mig 70/160 und DT aerolight.  Die Gabel besteht aus 98er Standrohren, die sind nur für 63 mm, hab aber mal Tauchrohre ohne Spacer drin wegen der Optik. Könnte allerdings etwas wackelig werden auf die Dauer, auch wenns nur bissel über  1cm  Unterschied ist. Werd es wieder absenken zum fahren. Die sid wiegt dann mit den 98er tauchrohren ca 1250g ohne Cantistutzen, das ist nicht unbedingt leicht  
Die Reifen halten gut, fahre die auf nem andern bike mit notubes tubeles kit, hatte da noch nie probleme sogar in mittlerem Gelände seit 3/4 Jahr. Sollen auch noch an dieses Rad, dann wirds noch leichter und sicherer... allerdings was den Seitenhalt angeht hast recht, da gibts bessere reifen  
Beim Rahmen hatte ich auch Glück, der wog nackt was um die 1795g bei 19" mit Ausfallende und ! Aufklebern  
Aber genaue Gewichte dann morgen...


----------



## flexluger (8. August 2007)

Also man sieht, dass da auch noch locker was unter 8 kg geht, kostet nur arg viel das Zeug und zählt nicht zum haltbarsten/bequemsten, außer das Tubeless Kit !!! Glücklicherweise kann man die meisten Teile bei Weight Weenies nachlesen und sehen, dass es nicht mal die leichtesten sind, falls jemand da Zweifel hat (die gibts wohl aber immer  ich bin jedoch gerüstet   Zur Not hab ich noch ne Marzocchi XCR mit 1060g rumstehen, die wird nur immer schnell feucht, beim hoch und runter  schlechter XCR-Witz   ). 
Habe bei dem Aufbau Wert auf Belastbarkeit gelegt, keines der Teile hat eine Herstellerbeschränkung unter 100kg (Pedale weiß ich nicht). Werde sicher für Rennen andere Reifen verwenden (z.B. Nobby), dann sind immer noch um die 8,1 kg drin wenn man das Potential berücksichtigt. Sicher gehts noch leichter mit Schmolke und Co. oder wenn man gar die Feile ansetzt...  aber wie gesagt, ich vertrau den zumeist original Teilen so wie sie jetzt sind für uphill und mittleren XC und dafür hab ichs ja gebaut.  
Btw die Carboneinsätze bei den RF Next wären mir neu, kenne sie nur als nutzlose Aufkleber  , also kein Problem mit Strahlen. Somit ist da auch kaum Carbon am Bike, bis auf Teile vom Schaltwerk (oder auch Plaste?) und der Hinterradnabe. 
Ich mache mir auch keine Sorgen wegen Alu oder Titanschrauben an den richtigen Stellen. Leichtbau mit Köpfchen fürs Köpfchen   Aber das muss jeder wissen, wo was für wen anfängt. So nu dürft ihr... die meisten Sachen findet man auch hier im Leichtbauforum besprochen, wo ich mich bezüglich Haltbarkeit/Funktionalität auch schlau gemacht habe   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (8. August 2007)

also ich kann mir die 8.1 Kilo auch nicht vorstellen, mein Le wiegt 9,8 Kilo
könnte mann warscheinlich unter 9.0 Kilo bekommen aber bei 1750 Gramm Rahmengewicht gibt es halt Grenzen. 
Gruß aus de schwarze Wald


----------



## zaskar76 (9. August 2007)

flexluger schrieb:


> 1795g bei 19" mit Ausfallende und ! Aufklebern



Sorry, aber du sprichst hier von meiner bevorzugten Rahmengröße und meinem Lieblingsmodell - Ich hatte 3 stück und habe noch 2 davon(97er LE eloxiert und bb und 98er LE in bb(97 und 98 sind imho baugleich)). Die 3 Rahmen lagen 7 gramm auseinander und jetzt kommst du mit ner ganze ecke über 100gramm leicher als meine 3?


----------



## TobiasAlt (9. August 2007)

@ flexluger

nicht schlecht !

anderer Rahmen und noch etwas fein Tuning hier und dort, dann kommst unter 7 kg


----------



## flexluger (10. August 2007)

@ zaskar76

also ich war selbst erstaunt, war auch eher so von 1870g ausgegangen. Hoffentlich ham die da nicht gepfuscht   . Ich sollte der Vollständigkeithalber sagen, das Gewicht ist ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben, Sattelklemme und mit Alu-Cantistutzen (also ca. -26g) aber mit Schaltkabelführung und Schaltauge. Als ich alles abgebaut hatte, wog er ca. Glaube die LE Rahmen sind ab 96 jedes Jahr immer bissel leichter geworden wegen immer mehr Bereichen mit CNC-Fräsung. Also mein Rahmen ist original Rahmenkit von Sportimport und war unbenutzt, somit bin ich mir da sicher, dass da alles mit dem stimmt. Freue ich mich also noch mehr, dass ich auch da nen leichtes Exemplar habe. Das es einer der letzten jungfräulichen war wusste ich ja schon  .
Also wenn du ca. 100g sagst ist das sehr viel für so nen rahmen, auch wenns mit meinen Veränderungen etwas weniger sein dürfte. Also hoffe mal, dass das kein Produktionsfehler ist und ich das schmerzhaft herausfinde, dass da 3 Schweissnähte fehlen   ....


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

Hier mein erstes eigenes GT  




Manni hat mich so lange getriezt, bis ich mir auch eines gekauft habe - sonst hätte ich nicht mit auf das GT-Treffen am 21.09. gedurft... Und er durfte es auch zusammenbauen.

Ist es nicht schick????????????? 



Daggi


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2007)

Mein Kompliment    Das Rad ist richtig schick geworden. 

Ihr seid ja richtig schnell mit dem Aufbau gewesen. Meine Süße muss noch etwas warten, bis alle Teile da sind. Da steht dem Treffen ja von Eure Seite nichts mehr entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mein Kompliment    Das Rad ist richtig schick geworden.
> 
> Ihr seid ja richtig schnell mit dem Aufbau gewesen. Meine Süße muss noch etwas warten, bis alle Teile da sind. Da steht dem Treffen ja von Eure Seite nichts mehr entgegen



Dienstag ist der Rahmen angekommen, Mittwoch 2,5 Stunden bei CNC verbracht, am Donnerstag die restlichen Teile aus Mannis Vorrat entnommen, Freitag FERTIG! 

Daggi


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. August 2007)

Sehr schickes Rad!


----------



## versus (11. August 2007)

glückwunsch daggi !

einzig die barends sind nicht so mein fall, aber sonst ERSTE SAHNE  ! ! !

damit kannst du dich ganz locker auf das treffen wagen


----------



## salzbrezel (11. August 2007)

Sehr schön!
Der Manni hat ein Händchen für den Aufbau schöner Bikes!
Und endlich mal wieder eine gute Bremse, bei dem ganzen Avid- und Formulakram  wird mir immer übel (Formula aus eigener Erfahrung am STS).

Wisst ihr, was mir dabei wieder mal auffällt? Neue GTs (so ab 98/99) find ich irgendwie noch viel schöner als die alten. Ich bin ja nicht so der Fan von Ball-Burnished oder einfarbigen Rädern. Deswegen mag ich wohl die aktuelleren Lackierungen viel lieber (obwohl zB das 95er Katalog Tequesta/Timberline auch  tolle Lacke hatten).

Gruß...


----------



## GT-Man (11. August 2007)

Sehr schick stimmig!!!


----------



## tomasius (11. August 2007)




----------



## mountymaus (11. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Dienstag ist der Rahmen angekommen, Mittwoch 2,5 Stunden bei CNC verbracht, am Donnerstag die restlichen Teile aus Mannis Vorrat entnommen, Freitag FERTIG!
> 
> Daggi



Schönes Rad in sehr kurzer Zeit aufgebaut 
Da kann es ja beim Treffen richtig los gehen


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. August 2007)

Tach,

es war eine lange Nacht, doch in den frühen Morgenstunden war's vollbracht:





Mein Dank geht an Odlo vom Radsport Ritzel!


P.S.: Geändert wird noch der Vorbau, der Sattel und ja, es ist ein XT-Pedal...


----------



## GTdanni (11. August 2007)

Sieht sehr gut aus (auch wenn in dieser RH die Räder wie 26" aussehen)  

Ich hoffe es fährt auch so gut wie es ausschaut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2007)

Schicker Aufbau Bastieeeh,

kommt mir bekannt vor. Immer wieder schön einen ZR 1.0 zu sehen.

Was für eine Schaltgruppe hast Du den verbaut?? Sieht mir nach einer Campa aus. Was sagt den die Waage zu Deinem Schmuckstück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (11. August 2007)

Am Rad ist eine Campagnolo Centaur Gruppe und schwarze Record Naben. Es hat bisher noch keine Waage etwas hinsichtlich Gewicht gesagt, denn das Rad stand noch auf keiner. Unter 10kg sind es - soviel ist mal sicher!  
Abgesehen vom Rahmen (1810g - aber der bleibt!) gäbe es theoretisch noch Potential für einige Hundert Gramm Abmagerungskur. Wie schon erwähnt, werden Sattel und Vorbau gegen etwas bequemeres und leichteres ausgetauscht (wenn beides da ist). Die Laufräder - Mavic CXP33 mitsamt jeweils 32 Speichen - sind solide (denke ich mal) und werden so schnell auch nicht getauscht. Des Lenkers Name ist Programm: ITM Super Over 300 - mit 310g Gewicht bei 46cm Breite sicherlich nichts technologisch begeisterndes - aber auch der darf erstmal dran bleiben.
Prinzipiell bin ich mit dem Gewicht mehr als zufrieden. Mein Stadtrad wiegt bestimmt 10kg mehr und dieses hab ich jeden Tag unter dem Hintern. Da macht der Wechsel auf den Renner doppelt Spaß!
Gefahren bin ich es bisher nicht wirklich. Als ich's im Radladen abgeholt habe, hat es mörderisch geregnet und ich bin eher nach Haus gerollt, als gefahren.

Genaueres (auch zum Gewicht) folgt in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

Hallo, an alle Liebhaber der älteren GT ´s

ohne jetzt hier lange zu suchen - Frage :
wie / wann läuft das mit der Wahl des schönsten / besten  GT-Bike´s 

ich hab da auch noch ein bisschen was zu bieten !


----------



## TobiasAlt (13. August 2007)

dann poste pics


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle Liebhaber der älteren GT ´s
> 
> ohne jetzt hier lange zu suchen - Frage :
> wie / wann läuft das mit der Wahl des schönsten / besten  GT-Bike´s
> ...



Damit haben wir uns die Winterzeit vertrieben. Falls es eine Wiederholung geben sollte, wovon ich ausgehe, so wird der Wettbewerb irgendwann im November bzw. Dezember anlaufen.


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

haste meine Frage noch nicht ganz    --  --  Wahl  - wann - wie - wer

ich nehm nur teil wenn ich die Bedingungen kenn ?
und was hat hier Vorteile,  DH -CC -Trail -FR -RR (Fully´s oder Hard)

wenn es mir keiner sagt (oder zeigt wo´s steht) dann gibts auch keine Fotos!

gibts auch was zu gewinnen ??
und wie wichtig ist euch die Originalität ??

P.S. "GT ist eine Sucht von der man nicht geheilt werden kann" - dem stimm ich zu !!!
doch ich hab langsam kalten Entzug - "GT USA muß was tun"


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle Liebhaber der älteren GT ´s
> 
> ohne jetzt hier lange zu suchen - Frage :
> wie / wann läuft das mit der Wahl des schönsten / besten  GT-Bike´s
> ...





Re-spekt schrieb:


> haste meine Frage noch nicht ganz    --  --  Wahl  - wann - wie - wer
> 
> ich nehm nur teil wenn ich die Bedingungen kenn ?
> und was hat hier Vorteile,  DH -CC -Trail -FR -RR (Fully´s oder Hard)
> ...



Lise einfach mal das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251873
dann weisst Du bescheid!

Wenn es dieses Jahr wieder einen Wettbewerb geben sollte, was ich stark hoffe, werden sicher wieder Kategorien festgelegt wie Hardtail, Fully, BMX, Rennrad...... usw. Da postet man sein schönstes Bike und die anderen GT Forenmitglieder bewerten dann. Vorher, gaaaanz wichtig, stiftet jeder Teilnehmer einen Preis, der dann nach einem Gewinnschlüssel verschickt wird!
So das wars in groben Zügen, und jetzt: KARTEN AUF DEN TISCH! FOTOS POSTEN!

Grüsse,
Manni
(der letztes Jahr das viert-schönste Hardtail hatte!)


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

ersmal Danke !

jetzt muß ich    -  erstmal lesen !!!!

und bitte sieh mir nach das ich deinem Wunsch nicht sofort entsprechen kann!

ich weiß das sich das sch... anhört !
und jeder denkt natürlich das er/sein Rad das Beste/Schönste ist !

ich auch!
aber wenn ich jetzt schon die Katze aus dem Sack lasse - dann wird das gewinnen im Nov. echt schweeeer ! 
Außerdem fahr ich mit den Rädern - und schrauben ist meine 2te Liebe !

aber ich kann sagen  - es erwartet euch was ! wenn ich auch nicht bei dem Wettbewerb gewinne - (bin erst 14 Tage in diesem Forum) so wird es den Technikern unter euch gefallen !! 

Warum bin ich in diesem Forum - ich hatte in Duisburg meinem ersten (37J.) MTB Renneinsatz - bis dato dachte ich "ich bin zu schwach um Rennen zu fahren"
entweder waren die ersten Team´s  da auch schwach - oder - ich hatte mich selbst unterschätzt !

"ich möcht gern den neuen Racer Rahmen von GT  - Zaskar Team Carbon "


----------



## versus (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber wenn ich jetzt schon die Katze aus dem Sack lasse - dann wird das gewinnen im Nov. echt schweeeer !



ich habe das gefühl, dass du noch nicht ganz verstanden hast worum es hier im forum grundsätzlich geht! 
wir teilen die leidenschaft für GT und tauschen uns über allen möglichen kram aus.
der wettbewerb wurde von uns eher als spassveranstaltung und zeitvertreib für den winter gesehen. die teilnehmenden räder waren allen vorher schon aus diversen anderen threads bekannt. 
wenn der gewinn des wettbewerbs deine einzige motivation für dieses forum ist, dann wirst du hier nicht viel spass haben


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

wenn Gewinn  - dann um des gewinnen-willen  - nein nicht wegen des eventuellen materiellen Wertes ! (quatsch)

mein Teilnahme-beitrag - läge dabei deutlich höher !!! 
(das Materielle ist mir überhaupt nicht wichtig)

es würde mich selbst-bestätigen - das wäre mein reiz !
was ist daran Falsch ?

oder bin ich hier auf nem Ponnyhof ?

P.S. dein Fully gefällt mir sehr gut   - nur mal am rande bemerkt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> wenn Gewinn  - dann um des gewinnen-willen  - nein nicht wegen des eventuellen materiellen Wertes ! (quatsch)
> 
> mein Teilnahme-beitrag - läge dabei deutlich höher !!!
> (das Materielle ist mir überhaupt nicht wichtig)
> ...



Ganz ruhig, Brauner!

Jeder hier kennt alle meine GT's, und meine sind nun mal die schönsten! 
(Vielleicht noch das rote von Versus....)

Nein, im Ernst, wir sehen diesen Wettbewerb als großen Spaß und mehr nicht. Jeder hier steckt so viel Herzblut in seine GT's, da wäre es nicht schön, wenn wir einen "harten" Konkurenzkampf beginnen würden. Ich wurde z.B. 4. in der Kategorie Hardtail, und ich bin da absolut zufrieden mit. Ich habe Bikes, die kein anderer hat, alles selbst aufgebaute Unikate. Trotzdem habe ich mir so manche Anregung hier geholt und auch freundschaftliche Kontakte geknüpft.
Das ist mir wichtig. 

Und nun zier Dich nicht weiter.


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

also - zum ersten sind nicht alle GT Liebhaber/Fans   - hier bei euch im Forum !!! 

zum 2ten: Wenn ihr unter euch bleiben wollt - Bitte ! 

dies hier ist ne kl. Gruppe (wieviel seid Ihr denn überhaupt) - und wenn ihr nicht wollt das ich mitmache -
geht das für mich klar! (dewegen ja überhaupt meine Anfrage)

aber ich lese doch raus - das euch das Gewinnen hier, die gleiche Freude bereitet wie mir! 
da wo Freude ist, ist auch Schatten,
also "Nummero Uno" sehs sportlich!!

Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich Blut geleckt ( Rennen - Forum  - unser Team - u.s.w.)

Vor einem Monat wußte ich nichtmal das es sowas wie Liebhaber von GT und ein Austausch dieser gibt ! (dachte immer ich bin allein)
Dachte auch immer das mein GT nicht mehr Konkurenzfähig ist ! falsch !! 


P.S. bin aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Janikulus (13. August 2007)

also so klein ist die Gruppe hier auch nicht, immerhin drittgrösstes (zweites?) Forum unter den Herstellern in mtb-news... Und du wirst hier eine Antwort auf alle deine Fragen bezüglich GT bekommen.
Natürlich ist hier JEDER willkommen, du auch! ob du uns nun deine Bikes zeigst oder nicht. Aber es wäre natürlich interessant mal zu sehen was du hast.
Den Wettbewerb nimmt hier keiner allzu ernst, natürlich ist gewinnen schön, es geht aber mehr darum seine Bikes rauszuputzen und schöner Bilder davon zu machen.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

Aha -  ! also bleib ich !! 

aber warten müsst ihr noch - hab nähmich keine so schönen Bilder wie ihr! 

aber jetzt ohne Quatsch ! 

du suchst das kurze Stück Rohr (mit Teller) an dem der Umwerfer TopSwing / DownPull befestigt wird ?? 
befestigt wird ?? es hat unten zwei angepasste Radien die sich dem Rahmen genau anpassen !!


----------



## Janikulus (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Aha -  ! also bleib ich !!



GUT!



Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber warten müsst ihr noch - hab nähmich keine so schönen Bilder wie ihr!



wir sind gespannt 



Re-spekt schrieb:


> du suchst das kurze Stück Rohr (mit Teller) an dem der Umwerfer TopSwing / DownPull befestigt wird ??
> befestigt wird ?? es hat unten zwei angepasste Radien die sich dem Rahmen genau anpassen !!



Genau! hast du eins übrig?


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Aha -  ! also bleib ich !!
> 
> aber warten müsst ihr noch - hab nähmich keine so schönen Bilder wie ihr!
> 
> aber jetzt ohne Quatsch !



Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn Du keine schönen Fotos hast. Bring sie einfach mit zum Forumstreffen nach Bad Karlshafen am 21.-23.09.07 

Als Düsseldorfer darfst Du uns dann mit lecker Altbier verwöhnen!  

Ich mag am liebsten Frankenheimer oder Gatzweilers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn Du keine schönen Fotos hast. Bring sie einfach mit zum Forumstreffen nach Bad Karlshafen am 21.-23.09.07
> 
> Als Düsseldorfer darfst Du uns dann mit lecker Altbier verwöhnen!
> 
> Ich mag am liebsten Frankenheimer oder Gatzweilers.



Falsch Manni,

Re-spekt soll sein Rad mitbringen. Ist doch viel interessanter das gute Stück live zu sehen als auf ollen Fotos. 

Persönliche Einladung wird heute Abend verschickt


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Als Düsseldorfer darfst Du uns dann mit lecker Altbier verwöhnen!
> 
> Ich mag am liebsten Frankenheimer oder Gatzweilers.



sind beide OK 

 - zeigt mir aber das du kein - Schuhmacher - Füchschen - Schlüssel - Uerige oder Düsselalt kennst ! das ist Schade ! In der "Rhei´nfolge"

aber in der Tat - wenn ich kommen (wahrscheinlich nicht) dann bring ich welches mit !! versprochen !


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> GUT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übrig nicht - aber es könnte sein (es wird kommen) das ich meines nicht mehr brauche ! ich würd es dir zum Probefahren und zur anschließenden *Formgebung *(Formgebung/Muster mit Fertigungs-Anleitung und Rohrmaterial überlassen (2h Arbeit)) aber erst wenn mein Vorhaben "Umbau-Umwerfer" beginnt ! 
das passiert in der nächsten Woche (oder so)! - ich find den kurzen Pi.... um den Umwerfer zu halten mit verlaub "leicht daneben" !! 

also du suchst weiter - und wenn du nichts findest - in 14 Tagen hast du !!


----------



## GT-Man (13. August 2007)

Boaahh, eine Seite nur Text - mir ist schon echt schwindelig. Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Foto nach dem Motto "doppelt hält besser":


----------



## tomasius (13. August 2007)

In Düsseldorf gibt es doch gar kein Bier, nur Alt!  

Gruß & ein Hallo, Tom


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

Huio - wirklich nett ! sowas könnt ich mir für mich auch vorstellen !

als Zeitfahrmaschine oder zum Triathlon(wenn ich nur besser schwimmen könnte)

Cool echt cool


----------



## kiss_my_airs (13. August 2007)

ähm...meins


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Gibbs das Foto auch in gross?


----------



## kiss_my_airs (13. August 2007)

mmm joa. bei mir auf m pc auf jeden fall. konnte das anders nicht hochladen...erlaubt nur 60kb. oder wie geht das sonst


----------



## versus (13. August 2007)

hallo und willkommen im forum!
wenn du das bild mit 72 dpi und dafür grösseren abmessungen speicherst wird es schon mal besser sichtbar.
oder eben ein fotoalbum (leiste ganz oben "fotoalbum" - dann weiter unten "fotos hochladen" klicken) anlegen und dann den link hier in den beitrag kopieren. im album gibt es keine grössenbeschränkung, mehr als 200kb sind aber auch dann nicht ratsam. 800x600 pixel mit 72 dpi sind völlig ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. August 2007)

Hi @ all,
und schon wieder einer mehr  








Es kommen noch aktuelle Bilder, wenn das Bike bei uns ist!


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

Nach soviel geschrieben auf der letzten Seite hier noch ein Update meines Xizang 

Endlich konnte ich meiner Süßen die Maguras abluchsen 

Steht dem Xizang auch viel besser als Ihrem Bandit.






Und bremsen tun sie immer noch wie Hölle


----------



## mountymaus (13. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich meiner Süßen die Maguras abluchsen
> 
> Steht dem Xizang auch viel besser als Ihrem Bandit.
> 
> Und bremsen tun sie immer noch wie Hölle



Dafür habe ich aber auch den Karakoram bekommen  
Und ich denke, das ist ein guter Deal!!


----------



## GT-Man (14. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nach soviel geschrieben auf der letzten Seite hier noch ein Update meines Xizang



Sehr cool!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2007)

@mountymaus: Tolles Rad! Auf das hatte ich beim letzten Mal auch mitgeboten. Eine gute Freundin suchte eins, wir wurden nur knapp geschlagen.
Ich finde die Farbe (Sunrise) einfach genial!

So bekomme ich es wenigstens beim Treffen zu sehen.....

@gt-heini: die Raceline passt super! Der Aufbau war ja eh schon gelungen, jetzt ist es perfekt! Respekt!


----------



## versus (14. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Steht dem Xizang auch viel besser als Ihrem Bandit.



allerdings, v.a. zu den decals! ! ! ist richtig toll geworden !
wenn ich noch eine kleinigkeit bemängeln müsste, dann wären das die elite flaschenhalter. die dinger sind an sich prima (habe sie ZR), nur könnte es zu dem erlesenen rad was edleres wie ringle (schwarz) oder dünnes ti-geröhr (gabs nicht auch eine ganz filigrane ciussi-version aus stahl mit titan-finish - war auch sehr schön!)
aber das ist kleinkram - wo der wettbewerb schon erwähnt wurde:
mein favorit ! (auch wenn ich mitkonkurrent für den rahmen war  )


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @mountymaus: Tolles Rad! Auf das hatte ich beim letzten Mal auch mitgeboten. Eine gute Freundin suchte eins, wir wurden nur knapp geschlagen.
> Ich finde die Farbe (Sunrise) einfach genial!
> 
> So bekomme ich es wenigstens beim Treffen zu sehen.....



Danke!! Es tut mir leid, doch ich konnte die Finger nicht davon lassen. 
Zum Treffen werde ich es auch auch dabei haben. Wir, meine bessere Hälfte und ich wissen nicht so recht,
welche wir alle mitbringen sollen. 
Langsam wird es ganz schön voll hier bei uns. Wir freuen uns aber schon riesig
auf das Wochenende im September


----------



## versus (14. August 2007)

das tequila sunrise hatte ich ganz vergessen:
meiner meinung nach mit die schönste lackierung von GT überhaupt.
und montymaus, wenn man sich ein eindeutig nicht mehr zeitgemässes rad kauft, obwohl man schon 4 stück hat, dann sind das anzeichen einer SCHWEREN infektion  !
nicht auszudenken, wenn meine liebste nicht manchmal sanft aber bestimmt in meine sammelleidenschaft bremsen würde...


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das tequila sunrise hatte ich ganz vergessen:
> meiner meinung nach mit die schönste lackierung von GT überhaupt.
> und montymaus, wenn man sich ein eindeutig nicht mehr zeitgemässes rad kauft, obwohl man schon 4 stück hat, dann sind das anzeichen einer SCHWEREN infektion  !
> nicht auszudenken, wenn meine liebste nicht manchmal sanft aber bestimmt in meine sammelleidenschaft bremsen würde...



Danke! Tja, da hast du wohl Recht. Voll infiziert , doch es ist einfach nur schön, von der Sammelleidenschaft befallen zu sein. Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2007)

@gt-heini: Geiles Rad!
Ist der lenker gekürzt?! Wenn ja: Wie lang ist er noch und wie fährt es sich damit im Gelände?


----------



## TobiasAlt (14. August 2007)

wie schwer ist das Xizang denn ?


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @gt-heini: Geiles Rad!
> Ist der lenker gekürzt?! Wenn ja: Wie lang ist er noch und wie fährt es sich damit im Gelände?



Moe, Deinem Auge engeht aber auch nichts. Ich musste den Lenker aufgrund eines Hörnchenabrisses kürzen. Jetzt misst er 52 cm. Im Gelände ist er vielleicht ein wenig nervös. Die nicht gerade steife Gabel macht dies aber wieder weg. Lässt sich also noch gut fahren. 

@ Tobias

Das Rad wiegt ca. 10,5 kg!


----------



## TobiasAlt (14. August 2007)

10,5kg geht mit den maguras

ohne würdestsicher unter 10kg kommen


----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2007)

@gt-heini: Superschönes Xizang, toll aufgebaut!  
Maguras finde ich auch immer wieder erfrischend. Optisch passen Sie ja einfach nicht an jedes Bike, aber bei Dir siehts toll aus.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich würd es dir zum Probefahren und zur anschließenden *Formgebung *(Formgebung/Muster mit Fertigungs-Anleitung und Rohrmaterial überlassen (2h Arbeit)) aber erst wenn mein Vorhaben "Umbau-Umwerfer" beginnt ! !!



hmm ich habe selber noch so ein Teil an meinem STS 1000 DS, brauche aber ein zweites für's LTS Thermo, die Dreh/Fräsarbeiten wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen, desswegen die Suche hier im Forum. Aber Danke für dein Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (14. August 2007)

ja gut ! du meidest halt die Arbeit !

mann benÃ¶tigt keine FrÃ¤smaschine /FrÃ¤sarbeiten 

ein Akkuschrauber mit 8â¬ FrÃ¤ser / ein oder zwei Rund / Feilen  und ne PuksÃ¤ge
oder besser ein Dremmel ! ich mach das in 1 Stunde - und du kannst keinen Unterschied feststellen !

leg los - so ein Rad zu besitzen bedeutet was !!! !!

P.S. doch wenn ich das machen wÃ¼rde - dann direkt in Carbon  !!


----------



## Manni1599 (17. August 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Hier mal ein Update vom Richter,
jetzt mit Flite (97er, neuwertig) LRS XT, DT Revolution (HR Antriebsseite Comp), Mavic X 221, Bontrager X-Lite Schläuche, Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic, Tange Gabel (Tange Prestige, 3-fach konifiziert), alles neu.





Andere Seite:





@korat: RIGID RICHTER ROCKS!


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2007)

Schick, sehr schick


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

Da ich ja glorreich durch das Sortieren meiner Galerie die ganzen Pics in den einzelnen Fred gekillt  habe, poste ich hier die Kurzfassung nochmal:


Zaskar LE (1996):





Zaskar (1998):





Psyclone (1993 o. 1994):





GT LTS 3000 DS (1998):





Und zu Guter letzt mein ZR 1.0 (2003):





Der Xizang mit den Maguras hat es überlebt. Mehr Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da ich ja glorreich durch das Sortieren meiner Galerie die ganzen Pics in den einzelnen Fred gekillt  habe, poste ich hier die Kurzfassung nochmal:
> 
> Zaskar LE (1996):
> 
> ...



Ätsch, es fehlt noch einer


----------



## korat (18. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @korat: RIGID RICHTER ROCKS!



sehr nah an meiner vision!
gefällt mir wirklich viel besser so (was ist eigentlich aus dem berliner erdbeben geworden? david? - das war doch auch starr.) und meins wird es natürlich auch werden. aber komplett stahl und reifen so dick wie es paßt, mal schauen.

und es zeigt mal wieder, daß es möglich ist, einen klassiker auch mit neuen parts stimmig aufzubauen. und du müßtest jetzt doch so langsam gut unter 11 kilo kommen, oder?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2007)

korat schrieb:


> sehr nah an meiner vision!
> gefällt mir wirklich viel besser so (was ist eigentlich aus dem berliner erdbeben geworden? david? - das war doch auch starr.) und meins wird es natürlich auch werden. aber komplett stahl und reifen so dick wie es paßt, mal schauen.
> 
> und es zeigt mal wieder, daß es möglich ist, einen klassiker auch mit neuen parts stimmig aufzubauen. und du müßtest jetzt doch so langsam gut unter 11 kilo kommen, oder?



Hatte schon keine 11 Kg mehr mit Federgabel. Sollte jetzt bei knapp über 10 liegen, werde nachher mal wiegen.
Grade gewogen: 10,2 Kg.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Grade gewogen: 10,2 Kg.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2007)

Hier endlich mal die Fotos meines Terramotos 

Ist ein 1993 in 18 Zoll













Die Ausstattung ist bis auf die Avid zeitgemäß aber nicht Original. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen (schmieren, fetten etc.) und dann kann es auch mit diesem losgehen


----------



## tomasius (18. August 2007)

@gt-heini

Hübsches Terramoto.   Schöne DX oder XT Cantis wären eine Alternative.  

Ich kann mein XIZANG noch nicht zeigen. Aber es kommt bald...  

"Your item left the United States from MIAMI AMC at 4:44 PM on August 16, 2007"

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2007)

Joah sehr schönes Terramoto, nur die roten Bremsen passen nicht. Ich würde schwarze Bremsen verwenden.

Und der Brakebooster passt nich, mach ihn nur hinten, oder vorne und hinten. Aber nur vorne passt nicht.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Da ich ja glorreich durch das Sortieren meiner Galerie die ganzen Pics in den einzelnen Fred gekillt  habe, poste ich hier die Kurzfassung nochmal:



Eins fällt bei Deinen Rädern auf: Du verwendest vernünftige Sättel, die nicht nur nach Sattel aussehen, sondern auch bequem sind. Top! Das 2. Zaskar gefällt mir besonders.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2007)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2007)

So, hier nun unsere kleine Sammlung:




1 X Daggi, 6 X Manni




Und zur Info: Alle Bikes werden regelmäßig gefahren (manche aber nur bei bestem Wetter....)

Daggi & Manni


----------



## Re-spekt (18. August 2007)

Da habt Ihr !


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. August 2007)

Hinten siehts etwas komisch aus !?


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr !



Geht doch 

Sieht vom Hinterbau sehr interessant aus. Hast Du da die Schwingen der Jahrgänge gemischt? Man könnte meinen, dass die Sitzstreben vom 96'er Modell sind. 

Zumindest kommt man so von der Trunion weg und man hat die freie Auswahl an Federbeinen. Wäre schön, wenn Du den Umbau ein wenig erklären könntest.

Mir gefällt der Aufbau.


----------



## Re-spekt (18. August 2007)

So - ich darf das jetzt nehmen - und darf damit fahren - gemischte- leichte Route 
Straße - Feldwege - Schotter - 8km Waldweg - 30km gesammt - Fahrzeit=unter 50min wenn die Ampel (1x) nicht rot zeigt ! 

auf der Straße wünsch ich mir immer ein paar Rennradler !

heute Nacht 22 uhr mit Licht zurück !!
bis dann!!


----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2007)

Nach längerer Schaffenspause habe ich es Heute endlich geschafft mein vor einiger Zeit erstandenes Bike fertig zu stellen .
Die Gabel ist mehr Zierde als echte Funktion - ziemlich träge das Teil - ist glaub ich ne Mag 20 - 6fach Härteverstellbar . Falls jemand ne Bedinungsanleitung von diesem Typ hat bitte bei mir melden .
Aufgebaut ist das Bike mit einer Mischung aus XT und DX Komponenten . Die silberne Sattelstütze und der krude Sattelschnellspanner sind nur vorübergehend am Bike . Die original Sattelstütze ist leider krumm - nicht von mir - und bei einem Maß von 26,4mm ist es schwer gescheiten Ersatz zu bekommen .
Aber genug der Worte - hier nun ein Bild


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2007)

@re-spekt: Mir gefällts! Wie ist den das Fahrverhalten auf der Straße? Wippt das nicht? ( Ich kenn mich mit den Carbon-Fullys nicht so aus...)

@Ketterechts:  einfach geil! 
Ich habe mal einen Aufkleber gesehen der gut darauf passen könnte: BITTE NICHT AM LACK LECKEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2007)

Hallo schönes Bike, ich warte auch noch auf meins. 
Weißt Du denn, wo man eventuell noch so eine Gabel her bekommt??
Die pass ja einfach perfekt


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. August 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike Ketterechts!


----------



## versus (18. August 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike Ketterechts!



da kann ich mich nur anschliessen   !

ggf. habe ich noch eine schwarze 26,4 uno stütze. hättest du interesse? dann würde ich mal nachsehen.

kannst sie dir im album 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9681

ansehen (ist im moment mit hülse im biria verbaut)!


----------



## Ketterechts (20. August 2007)

@ all
Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback - ja die Lackierung ist  - wenn man die länger anstarrt und dann zur Seite schaut verschieben sich alle Farben ein bischen .
@ mountymouse
Die Gabel hab ich hier mal von nem Forumsmitglied erstanden - leider hat sie diverse Lackabplatzer und ist leicht ausgeblichen - keine Ahnung ob es die "original" so gab - von der "Funktion" ganz zu schweigen .
@ versus
Danke für das Angebot , aber ich hab noch ne Syncros hier liegen und vielleicht muss der schwarze GT Lenker ( zu schmal ) auch nem leichten Rizer weichen , der wäre dann auch silber und so von der Seite betrachtet passt die Stütze ja eigentlich recht gut zu Kurbel und U-Brake , sowie dem silber der Tauchrohre


----------



## hoeckle (21. August 2007)

.... habs!  

So... Nach oberflächlicher Reinigung (werd ich nie verstehen warum man es nicht geputzt übergibt oder anders, warum man es überhaupt so dreckig werden lässt... ) sieht es so aus...





Das Ding ist auf jeden Fall artgerecht bewegt worden aber immerhin Beulenfrei. Nach dem Entfernen der "Sponsor" Aufkleber sind die zwar weg, aber immer noch da... Hätte ja mal ruhig den Rahmen mit Sonnencreme behandeln können.  





 Ist halt ein typischer Ebaykauf. Bin nicht unzufrieden, aber welche Schönheit das mal war... 

Ist mir doch ein bischen zu groß, deshalb wird nach dem Treffen daraus meine Strassenmaschine.... 

 Frame # 04942074


----------



## versus (21. August 2007)

wow! sieht aber sehr gut aus ! 
die ausstattung ist doch auch prima - scheint ein top preis gewesen zu sein. ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob man rot hebel an einen purple rahmen schrauben sollte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasAlt (21. August 2007)

sieht gut aus !

wieviel haste denn dafür hingelegt ?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130143565716&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:11

Dürfte ein Tempest sein oder? Bekommt neu aufgebaut meine Frau


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130143565716&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:11
> 
> Dürfte ein Tempest sein oder? Bekommt neu aufgebaut meine Frau



 lichen Glückwunsch. Da steht einem gemeinsamen Erscheinen beim Forumstreffen ja nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. August 2007)

Outpost!


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130143565716&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:11
> 
> Dürfte ein Tempest sein oder? Bekommt neu aufgebaut meine Frau



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hat der Forumsschwamm ja mal wieder zugeschlagen 

Willkommen im Club


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Outpost!



Siehst, mir is nur Tempest eingefallen, erkennen konnte ich nur ...st  Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es vom Zustand her ist. 

Kein GT, aber ebenfalls heute erstanden:

http://www.loprio.de/index.afp?pageid=14&item=1040 





mountymaus schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hat der Forumsschwamm ja mal wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> Willkommen im Club



Danke, das war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte GT, was ich gekauft habe


----------



## hoeckle (21. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wow! sieht aber sehr gut aus !
> die ausstattung ist doch auch prima - scheint ein top preis gewesen zu sein. ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob man rot hebel an einen purple rahmen schrauben sollte ;-)



Ja ist es auch. Es ist halt schön patiniert. Mochte ich an meinen Moppeds auch ganz gerne. Die Ausstattung ist durch die Bank eine Mischung aus XTR/XT Teilen der X50er Baureihe. Wobei ich schon noch gerne eine passende XTR Kurbel und Shifter für hinten hätte. Die Naben sind XT´s vorne die 750 und hinten eine 737er. Felgen Mavic SUP Ceramic 121 hinten und vorne 517. Werde bis auf die bereits angesprochenen XT Teile und natürlich die Bremshebel nichts daran ändern.


Das war für mal ein richtig teueres Rad und im Vergleich zu manchen Rahmenpreisen, tatsächlich ein super Preis...


----------



## mountymaus (22. August 2007)

Hallo, heute ist Post gekommen !! Was war in diesem Paket???






Na, wie sieht das aus???





Juhuuuu mein Karakoram
Mehr Bilder gibt´s in der Galerie!!


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2007)

Wirklich sehr schön! 
Mist, ich hätte es beim letzten Mal kaufen sollen


----------



## hoeckle (22. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo, heute ist Post gekommen !! Was war in diesem Paket???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! Viel Spaß bei der ersten Ausfahrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

ja saulässig sieht es aus  ! 
mensch, vielleicht will ich doch bald mal so ein wenig anwendungsorientiertes stahlgefährt...


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ja saulässig sieht es aus  !
> mensch, vielleicht will ich doch bald mal so ein wenig anwendungsorientiertes stahlgefährt...



Kommst Du Treffen, kannst Du probieren schönes GT von Stahl...


----------



## tomasius (22. August 2007)




----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Kommst Du Treffen, kannst Du probieren schönes GT von Stahl...



wird sich immer wahrscheinlicher, sag ich aber erst zu wenn ist sicher


----------



## mountymaus (22. August 2007)

*Ich gebe zu, es hat 12,2 kg!!!*


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2007)

So...Endlich aus Amerika eingetroffen.Danke FedEx  












GRüsse Rafa


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. August 2007)

Ein sagenhaft geiles Moppet!


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

Hallo,  ich bräuchte ein Schwingen Oberteil eines LOBO´s

hat jemand sowas (auch Defekt - gebrochen ) bitte anbieten.

nehm auch kompletten Hinterbau !


----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> So...Endlich aus Amerika eingetroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ein sagenhaft geiles Moppet!



Das kannst aber laut sagen, Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## hoeckle (24. August 2007)

Glückwunsch! Hab viel Spaß damit....  

Will auch haben, aber als STS 1... Naaa ...!!!??? WARTE....!!!


----------



## versus (24. August 2007)

uff! rafa, tolles teil !!!


----------



## zaskar76 (24. August 2007)

Ihr solltet mit ihm schimpfen da er das Lobo eh wieder kaputt machen wird...


----------



## oldman (24. August 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mit ihm schimpfen da er das Lobo eh wieder kaputt machen wird...



nee, das geht andersta: Raffa, das Lobo darf nicht zum GT Treffen! Das bleibt zuhause.


----------



## versus (24. August 2007)

wenn gt heini und montymaus eine tour ausgesucht haben bei der das lobo zu bruch geht, dann bin ich in grosser sorge um die restlichen räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2007)

Na wartet...ich glaub,ich nehm blos das IT1 mit  .Da kann nix passieren.Sicher ist sicher  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## cleiende (24. August 2007)

Wenn das IT-1 auf der Tour kaputtgeht bin ich in Sorge um die restlichen Fahrer.


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2007)

Normaler Weise braucht Ihr Euch wegen Eurer Bikes keine Sorgen machen. Aber bekanntlich heißt es ja so schön:

*Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.* 

Wenn Rafa unbedingt den kürzesten Weg bergab nehmen will, so steht dem nichts entgegen. Die Tour ist aber mehr CC als DH oder Freestyle.

Mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## GT-Man (25. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Foto vom STS XCR 1000 in der Aufbauphase. Die Pedale, Reifen (irgendwas schwarzes kommt ran) und evtl. die XTR-Sattelstütze (wird Syncros) werden noch getauscht. Ich hatte überlegt, die Gipiemme-Felgen eher ans STS XCR 2000 mit den blauen Decals zu basteln, da das blau der Aufkleber SID-Farbe hat - aber passt ja so auf erstmal zum Dämpfer an diesem Rahmen:


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2007)

Ich kann mal wieder nur "schön" sagen.  Habe einfach keine Ahnung von diesen Full Suspension Dingern.  

Das sind doch Syncros Kurbeln, oder? - Es hieß mal, sie brechen am y des eingefrästen Schriftzugs, kein Witz! - Also Vorsicht.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2007)

Ich seh zwar nix von Syncros an den Kurbeln, 
aber ja, die brechen oft am Y !!!


----------



## versus (25. August 2007)

einfach ein wahnsinnsrahmen! kurbeln, gabel, vorbau und auch die silberne stütze passen super, ABER die laufräder gehen für meinen geschmack überhaupt nicht. viel zu wuchtig!
aber ich glaube wir beide haben schon öfter über laufräder gesprochen und werden uns einfach nicht so recht einig, oder  ?

müssen wir ja auch nicht, das rad wird sicher top


----------



## GT-Man (25. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich seh zwar nix von Syncros an den Kurbeln,
> aber ja, die brechen oft am Y !!!



Hier ein bisserl größer:



Oder hast Du etwa an die Revolution-Kurbel gedacht. Wäre mir auch lieber gewesen.   Die anderen beiden Syncros-Kurbeln sind bei mir zu Glück noch nicht gebrochen, und solange ich sie nicht ans Lobo montiere ... 
@versus: Jaja, die Laufräder ...   Dürften bei schwarzen Reifen aber später nicht mehr so auffallen. Beim anderen STS XCR 1000 sind sie ja auch dezenter geworden:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2007)

Genau um die Kurbeln gehts, ich drück dir die Daumen das die nur bei anderen brechen


----------



## FBruechert (26. August 2007)

Hier mein Agressor-Singlespeed...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

ach diese singlespeeder sehen ja schon immer sehr schön aus! vielleicht muss ich meine stadtflitze doch mal umrüsten...


----------



## FBruechert (26. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ach diese singlespeeder sehen ja schon immer sehr schön aus! vielleicht muss ich meine stadtflitze doch mal umrüsten...



... dein zaskar ist doch auch sehr schön (trotz schaltung ).


----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

danke!  da werde ich sicher auch nicht hand, bzw. inbus ansetzen


----------



## -lupo- (26. August 2007)

Nice singlespeed!

Überlege auch ob ich den Police-Avalanche zum SS umbauen soll...

Wusste auch nicht, dass ein i-Drive so filigran aussehen kann; ich dachte auch immer dass die STS i-Drives wuchtiger rüberkommen würden wegen der quasi viereckigen "Rohre". Übrigens: aub eBucht.co.uk ist grad eins.


Habe ein Fischauge auf iBäh ersteigert und spiele im Moment ein wenig zuviel damit  . Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Ruckus:
































Hier würde dieses Trikot gut dazu passen:


----------



## Re-spekt (27. August 2007)

welches GT Hardtail (Rahmen) ist denn nun das beste um Rennen CC
zu fahren ? (70-80 mm Federweg vorn)

und aus welchem Baujahr ?  
im Netz wird ein Zaskar Team 2007 angeboten ! 
überleg mal gerade so - denn das 2008 ter  (Carbon) wird es nur komplett geben!


----------



## -lupo- (28. August 2007)

Kann Ich nicht sagen, kenne nur das Avalanche von den GT Hardtails. Muss aber sagen, dass von den Hardtails die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin das Ava. am meisten Spass macht, und bergab noch mehr. Habe aber auch 100mm Federweg vorne.
Ich weiss nicht wie viel alle HT von GT sich unterscheiden, aber ich glaube dass sie alle ziemlich steif sind, soll heissen das Bike spricht sehr direkt an beim "beschleunigen nach einer Kurve".

Aber vielleicht gehört das in ein anderes Thread


----------



## Re-spekt (28. August 2007)

Ava - hat den größten Slope - könnte sein das es sich bestens eignet !
jemand was dagegen ?
welche Baujahre gibt es denn - auch 2007 ?

naja - falscher Threat - bevor hier nix los ist !

aber Danke !


----------



## -lupo- (28. August 2007)

Weil der hier "Zeigt her eure GT-Bikes" und nicht "Diskutiert welches das beste GT-Hardtail ist" heisst  Aber nichts für ungut.

Schau mal hier rein: Ich bin ein Link!


----------



## Backfisch (28. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ach diese singlespeeder sehen ja schon immer sehr schön aus! vielleicht muss ich meine stadtflitze doch mal umrüsten...



Ich fahr schon seit Wochen ohne zu schalten, um mir diese Entscheidung zu erleichtern und die richtige Übersetzung zu finden. Diesen Winter wird umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. August 2007)

FBruechert schrieb:


> Hier mein Agressor-Singlespeed...



Wirklich schön! Teileliste?


----------



## FBruechert (28. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wirklich schön! Teileliste?



Tja, Teileliste... also:

1 Rahmen
1 Lenker
2 Räder
1 Vorbau
2 Bremsen
usw.   

...ne, schluss mit Lustig. Am besten, Du schaust dir diese Fotoshow an (ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte):

http://www.fbruechert.de/Diashows/GT/index.html

Frank


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Outpost!



Hattest recht:






Rahmen und Gabel bring ich gleich zum Beschichten, es wird rubinrot (RAL 3003).


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Rahmen und Gabel bring ich gleich zum Beschichten, es wird rubinrot (RAL 3003).



Lohnt sich das noch? Wie sehen denn die Rohre von innen aus? Hoffentlich nicht voller Rost.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

Denk schon, nur das Sitzrohr hat leichten Rost angesetzt von innen, Ober- und Unterohr sehen soweit ganz gut aus, soweit man reinschaun kann. Das Rad war ja günstig, und das Beschichten kostet auch nicht mehr als 50 Euro, von daher denke ich schon das es sich lohnt. Nächste Woche gibbs neue Fotos, wenn ich die Teile abholen kann. Den Originalvorbau lass ich in der gleichen Farbe beschichten. Bin gespannt wie es ausschaut.


----------



## FBruechert (28. August 2007)

TigersClaw:

der Rahmen ist ja baugleich mit meinem alten Agressor! Ich sehe auf alle Fälle keine Unterschiede, bis auf den Schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

FBruechert schrieb:


> TigersClaw:
> 
> der Rahmen ist ja baugleich mit meinem alten Agressor! Ich sehe auf alle Fälle keine Unterschiede, bis auf den Schriftzug.



Ist Dein Agressor denn auch aus Stahl bzw. Cromoly? Das Outpost da oben is aus 4130er Cromo und wiegt nakt ca. 2.6-2.7 kg, kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist Dein Agressor denn auch aus Stahl bzw. Cromoly? Das Outpost da oben is aus 4130er Cromo und wiegt nakt ca. 2.6-2.7 kg, kein Leichtgewicht.



Sind alle Rohre Cromo?! Denn ich hatte das auch mal, evtl. einen anderen Jahrgang, da waren nur die Hauptrohre Cromo, der Rest "Wasserrohr".


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sind alle Rohre Cromo?! Denn ich hatte das auch mal, evtl. einen anderen Jahrgang, da waren nur die Hauptrohre Cromo, der Rest "Wasserrohr".



Uff das weiss ich nich, hab mir den Sticker nich so genau angeschaut.


----------



## FBruechert (28. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist Dein Agressor denn auch aus Stahl bzw. Cromoly? Das Outpost da oben is aus 4130er Cromo und wiegt nakt ca. 2.6-2.7 kg, kein Leichtgewicht.



... klar, alles Stahl und nach dem Pulverbeschichten lag das Gewicht bei 2,5kg. Ich hatte aber alles abgesägt, was ich nicht mehr gebraucht habe (Gewindeösen  für Schutzblech). 

Hier ein Handyfoto, wie ich das Rad bekommen habe:

... und weiter oben siehst Du ja das Ergebnis.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

Coole Sache das 

Ma guggn wie das Outpost wird.


----------



## eurofan (29. August 2007)

Avalanche 3.0 (2007) in azurblau


----------



## versus (29. August 2007)

ah prima, mal wieder ein neues !
sieht gut aus - die farbe gefällt mir und es wirkt, als könnte man damit spass haben !


----------



## GT-Man (30. August 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> .... habs! Nach dem Entfernen der "Sponsor" Aufkleber sind die zwar weg, aber immer noch da... Hätte ja mal ruhig den Rahmen mit Sonnencreme behandeln können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenne ich:



Ich hätte allerdings lieber ein Syncros-"Branding" wie Du.  



hoeckle schrieb:


> ... deshalb wird nach dem Treffen daraus meine Strassenmaschine....


Genau das habe ich auch vor:


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2007)

Juhuu, es ist vollbracht. Mein LTS hat heute das Laufen/ Fahren gelernt 

Einmal komplett




Der Antrieb




Das Cockpit




Einige Updates werden noch folgen, ein Shop hat Lieferprobleme  
Der Vorbau wird noch das gleiche Rot bekommen wie der Steuersatz.
Die Schnellspanner werden auch noch in der gleichen Farbe erröten.
Einen anderen Lenker bekommt das gute Stück auch noch verpasst aber Silber.
Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2007)

@montymaus

 Farblich echt krass... Aber bin für so etwas ja zu haben! (siehe 





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (30. August 2007)

Einen roten Lenker (neu) und eine Manitou Brücke ohne Gegenhalter habe ich übrigens noch hier liegen.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Einen roten Lenker (neu) und eine Manitou Brücke ohne Gegenhalter habe ich übrigens noch hier liegen.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Ich denke, dass es ein anderes Rot sein wird und dann passt es vielleicht nicht mehr so gut zusammen.  Bring die Brücke und den Lenker doch bitte zum Treffen mit, wenn es Dir möglich ist. Mit dem Rest werden wir uns dann schon einig


----------



## tomasius (30. August 2007)

Werde ich machen. Vielleicht sollten alle einen kleinen Bauchladen mit Teilen mitbringen. 
Die EFC passt übrigens perfekt.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2007)

willkommen im club der 16 zoll lts fahrer. schickes ding was du da hast (leider ein bisschen zu wenig carbon, aber das rot macht schon einiges her).  

 sag mal wie gross biste denn?


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, es ist vollbracht. Mein LTS hat heute das Laufen/ Fahren gelernt
> 
> [viele schöne Bilder von einem schönen LTS]
> 
> ...



Geiles LTS, alles so schön bunt hier!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. August 2007)

Hier kann er dann ganz alleine fahren 






Schickes Rad!


----------



## salzbrezel (30. August 2007)

@ mounty

Sehr schön! Ich würde dir zu nicht allzuviel rot raten, das wirkt dann zu überladen.
Ist das in der Kettenstrebe eine große Beule? Sieht ziemlich übel aus.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2007)

Ja, mountymaus, schickes Bike!  Sauberer Aufbau, bin gespannt aufs Original.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2007)

na wenns dann mitkommt muss mein lts ja nicht frieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (30. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, es ist vollbracht. Mein LTS hat heute das Laufen/ Fahren gelernt
> Einmal komplett


Geil. Einfach nur - geil.
Laß es so - mehr Rot wird zu viel.

E.


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ mounty
> 
> Sehr schön! Ich würde dir zu nicht allzuviel rot raten, das wirkt dann zu überladen.
> Ist das in der Kettenstrebe eine große Beule? Sieht ziemlich übel aus.



Das sind Lichtspiegelungen auf dem Bild. Eine leichte Aussparung ist für die Kurbel da.


----------



## hoeckle (30. August 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad....


----------



## hoeckle (31. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Kenne ich:
> 
> Ich hätte allerdings lieber ein Syncros-"Branding" wie Du.
> 
> ...



Naja, wenns nur das Synros-"Branding" wär! Hat leider noch ein paar andere... 

Zwei Deppen ein Gedanke, oder wie war das noch....   

Musste gestern, von weiblicher Seite, ob der Farbe mir folgendes gefallen lassen "... wie unmännlich!" Pfff... So sind die Rennradlerinnen, da zeigt man Kompromissbereitschaft und dann.... 

BTW: Scheinen ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben! Habe den gleichen Cruiser...


----------



## chrrup150 (31. August 2007)

Kann mich nur anschliessen: WUNDERSCHÖNes LTS


----------



## versus (31. August 2007)

zum thema rot kann ich natürlich auch nicht schweigen!
glückwunsch - ein traumrad!!! 
allerdings gehts mir wie bei jörgs zaskar: reifen und sattel passen nicht so 100%ig, aber alles andere (v.a. die kurbel)    

was wird es denn für ein vorbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> zum thema rot kann ich natürlich auch nicht schweigen!
> glückwunsch - ein traumrad!!!
> allerdings gehts mir wie bei jörgs zaskar: reifen und sattel passen nicht so 100%ig, aber alles andere (v.a. die kurbel)



Schau es Dir in echt an. Da wirkt es ganz anders In drei Wochen hättest Du ja die Möglichkeit Die Kurbel gefällt mir auch sehr gut 



versus schrieb:


> was wird es denn für ein vorbau ?



Der Vorbau soll ein roter Hope werden. Ebenso die Schnellspanner. Passt dann perfekt zum Steuersatz und zu der Sattelklemmung.


----------



## alf2 (31. August 2007)

Die roten REifen sind mir persönlich etwas zuviel.

Ansonsten ein wirklich sehr gelungener Aufbau!
Schönes Rad!


----------



## versus (31. August 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Musste gestern, von weiblicher Seite, ob der Farbe mir folgendes gefallen lassen "... wie unmännlich!"



hat sie das gesagt als du an ihr, oder sie an dir vorbei geschossen (b)ist ?


----------



## Boramaniac (31. August 2007)

Habe fertig...


----------



## Janikulus (31. August 2007)

ja doch, sehr stylisch! Schön!


----------



## mountymaus (31. August 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Habe fertig...





Schönes Ding 
Bringst Du den zum Treffen mit ???


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2007)

Mache ich mich unbeliebt, wenn ich lieber Boramaniac's Vollcarbonbike sehen würde?


----------



## mountymaus (31. August 2007)

Wir werden schon ein Plätzchen für die ganzen vielen bikes finden


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2007)

ich brauch noch ein bisschen um Bs... bike zu beurteilen.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2007)

@boramaniac: Ungewöhnlich, KLASSE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hat sie das gesagt als du an ihr, oder sie an dir vorbei geschossen (b)ist ?



Nein, als sie mir bei italinischem Rotwein gegenüber saß und ich voller Stolz meine Neuerwerbung zeigte, mit dem subtext " jetzt können wir auch bald auf der Strasse gemeinsam fahren"  seufzzz.. Mädels...


----------



## bofh (1. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Nein, als sie mir bei italinischem Rotwein gegenüber saß und ich voller Stolz meine Neuerwerbung zeigte, mit dem subtext " jetzt können wir auch bald auf der Strasse gemeinsam fahren"  seufzzz.. Mädels...


Dann hol Dir doch noch ein Trikot, das man mit etwas gutem Willen als "Maglia Rosa" bezeichnen könnte, aber farblich zum Rad paßt.
Konsequenz IST männlich.  

E.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (1. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> willkommen im club der 16 zoll lts fahrer. schickes ding was du da hast



Ist kein 16er, ist en 14,5er, manchmal sagen welche auch 15"er.... Es ist das kleinste LTS überhaupt, Oberrohrlänge so um 56cm


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. September 2007)

Endlich und aber auch leider passte Sie drauf!
Das Arrowhead meine Tochter
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410358


----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2007)

@mountymaus: Sehr fein geworden! Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie sehr ich mir die Manitou gewünscht habe, damals... geiles Teil!

Ich habe wieder slicks (Schwalbe Big Apple 2,35) am Streifenwagen drauf.

Stealth mode:







Im "Tageslicht":






Detail (Laufräder stehen übrigens zum Vekauf):






Ich möchte das Bike weiter upgraden, und am liebsten ganz schwarz haben in Zukunft; dachte an einer Truvativ Stylo Kurbel, die alte Psylo von 2001, irgend ein schwarzes Schaltwerk und schwarze Bremsen, evtl. Scheibenbremsen. LRS würde ich auch schwarz halten ausser eventuell eine rote und eine blaue eloxierte Nabe? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Ketterechts (1. September 2007)

Habe mein LTS mal wieder etwas überarbeitet - technisch vielleicht einen Schritt zurück gemacht - Fox gegen Judy Getauscht - finde ich es optisch um Welten harmonischer als zuvor . Und fahren tut es sich auch prima , auch wenn durch den LRS ca 1Kilo Mehrgewicht ans Bike gekommen ist - der Spinergy war ja schon schön leicht ( jetzt auf dem Zassi meiner Freundin ) aber ich wollte unbedingt die Rock Shox Disc mit der White Nabe verbauen   - hinten verrichtet eine GT Hadley Nabe ihre Dienste - auch lecker - ansonsten seht selbst







Eines der schönsten Fullies das je gebaut wurde


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. September 2007)

Was passiert denn mit der Fox?


----------



## Ketterechts (1. September 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Was passiert denn mit der Fox?



Hat den Platz der Judy eingenommen und wartet dort , dass der passende Rahmen ins Haus kommt


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2007)

ist ja die Gabel heuu... der Hammer!

Ketterechts, super schön. So ein Satz White Naben habe ich auch noch, gute Idee. Vielleicht noch ein schwarzer Vorbau und eine weisse Stütze (?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. September 2007)

ist richtig toll geworden ! das LTS ist immer noch ein traum für mich!

die gabelsammlung ist beeindrucken. ich bin immer froh, wenn ich meiner liebsten solche bilder zeigen kann, damit sie sieht, dass es noch andere spinner neben mir gibt


----------



## Kint (1. September 2007)

schick mountymaus.... vor allem die "echte" efc DH variante mit steckachse


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hat den Platz der Judy eingenommen und wartet dort , dass der passende Rahmen ins Haus kommt


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> schick mountymaus.... vor allem die "echte" efc DH variante mit steckachse



Dankeschön, sehr gut beobachtet. Hat auch lange genug gedauert, dass Teil insgesamt so zu komplettieren.


----------



## gnss (1. September 2007)




----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2007)

Sehr schön geworden

(Robert hat noch einen Roten SLK....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (1. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


>


Hypsch. 
Ich würde das Rot der Gabel an einigen wenigen Stellen wieder aufnehmen: Flaschenhalter, ggf. Sattelklemme, Griffe...
Dann wäre es nach meiner Ansicht perfekt.

E.


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ist richtig toll geworden ! das LTS ist immer noch ein traum für mich!
> 
> die gabelsammlung ist beeindrucken. ich bin immer froh, wenn ich meiner liebsten solche bilder zeigen kann, damit sie sieht, dass es noch andere spinner neben mir gibt



Und welche die womöglich noch vieeeeeel schlimmer sind als man selbst.... Aber hilfts denn???


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Habe mein LTS mal wieder etwas überarbeitet - technisch vielleicht einen Schritt zurück gemacht - Fox gegen Judy Getauscht - finde ich es optisch um Welten harmonischer als zuvor . Und fahren tut es sich auch prima , auch wenn durch den LRS ca 1Kilo Mehrgewicht ans Bike gekommen ist - der Spinergy war ja schon schön leicht ( jetzt auf dem Zassi meiner Freundin ) aber ich wollte unbedingt die Rock Shox Disc mit der White Nabe verbauen   - hinten verrichtet eine GT Hadley Nabe ihre Dienste - auch lecker - ansonsten seht selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   na hoffentlich ist das der bock mit dem du zu treffen kommst.............


----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na hoffentlich ist das der bock mit dem du zu treffen kommst.............



Schön , bringst Du das Rad zum Treffen mit??
Ich denke ja mal, dass sich viele nicht entscheiden können, welches Rad sie mitbringen sollen.


----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Schön , bringst Du das Rad zum Treffen mit??
> Ich denke ja mal, dass sich viele nicht entscheiden können, welches Rad sie mitbringen sollen.



Da ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spiele die 80km Variante zu fahren , bin ich mir mit dem Fully noch nicht ganz so sicher , da meine momentane Form gerade so für 8okm reicht - bisher allerdings bin ich nur mit meinem Breezer und einem meiner Zaskars eine Tour dieser Größenordnung gefahren . Aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken und werde nächste Woche mal nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen .
Meine Freundin kommt übrigens definitiv mit - das Zaskar wurde gerade frisch besohlt .


----------



## Kruko (2. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kommt übrigens definitiv mit - das Zaskar wurde gerade frisch besohlt .



 erhöht die Frauenquote


----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2007)

Rundumschlag: 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hat den Platz der Judy eingenommen und wartet dort , dass der passende Rahmen ins Haus kommt



Ich dreh durch!   



gnss schrieb:


>



Dann steht dem GT-Treffen am 21.09.07 ja nichts mehr im Wege!  



bofh schrieb:


> Hypsch.
> Ich würde das Rot der Gabel an einigen wenigen Stellen wieder aufnehmen: Flaschenhalter, ggf. Sattelklemme, Griffe...
> Dann wäre es nach meiner Ansicht perfekt.
> E.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Es sei denn, es kommt noch einmal eine andere (schwarze) Gabel?



mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich denke ja mal, dass sich viele nicht entscheiden können, welches Rad sie mitbringen sollen.



Manni hat den VW-Bus der Firma für das Wochenende geblockt. In den Caddy passen nur 5   und gnns würden wir auch noch gerne mitnehmen  



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kommt übrigens definitiv mit - das Zaskar wurde gerade frisch besohlt .



  

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2007)

so nun ist mein 91er zaskar endlich ganz fertig und ein bisschen anders geworden als gedacht.
eigentlich wird ein bike nie fertig (ich arme schrauberseele).
mein dank an tomasius = decals und oldman = gabel.

hoffentlich wird mein orthopäde mich nie auf diesem zaskar antreffen.  


was sagt ihr dazu  ? ist doch....


----------



## GT-Man (2. September 2007)

Ahh, ich seh doppelt!   Aber sehr geil!! Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ahh, ich seh doppelt!   Aber sehr geil!! Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!



habs schon repariert.   


das bild fehlte noch     .    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (2. September 2007)

@Davidbelize:

Sehr geiler Aufbau! Ich liebe die Bärentatzen und die Kurbeln


----------



## versus (2. September 2007)

hey david,

sehr schön geworden! gerade die gabel und die syncros teile passen bestens!


----------



## mountymaus (3. September 2007)

Schön, schön  David, gelungener Aufbau!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160151429202

Mein drittes GT


----------



## Kruko (4. September 2007)

Dann mal  lichen Glückwunsch. Die Bilder sehen ja sehr verheißungsvoll aus. 

Scheint so, als ob Du schwer infiziert bist


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Scheint so, als ob Du schwer infiziert bist



Du könntest Recht haben. Wen kann ich dafür verantwortlich machen? 

Hier nochmal ein erstes Backwoods im aktuellen Gewand:







Es hat mich Samstag > 83 km über Brandenburgs Strassen getragen, leicht, schnell, ich liebe es


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. September 2007)

Gary Turner war's! =)


----------



## zaskar-le (8. September 2007)

Hallo GT´ler,

hier einmal ein kleines Update nach neuen Decals (> Riesendank an Tomasius, Spitzenware und kinderleichte Verarbeitung!), Gabeltausch und anderen Kleinigkeiten...  
Die Züge und Leitungen werden noch "optimiert"  
LG aus Berlin!


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2007)

Alte Zassis mit Magura finde ich immer wieder geil, war damals ja auch das Non Plus Ultra  
Allerdings sehe ich bei Reifenfarben und Griffen noch optisches Potenzial ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar-Freak (8. September 2007)

Hallo die GT-Holics  

in meiner Sammlung hat sich auch wieder mal was getan. Ein i-drive 7 hat ja irgendwie noch gefehlt. Der Hans hat mir nun geholfen diese Lücke zu schliessen und mir sein Bike verkauft:







Mehr und bessere Bilder gibt's demnächst mal in meiner Galerie...


----------



## zaskar-le (8. September 2007)

Haste recht, Moe. Die Yeti-Griffe kommen noch runter, Ersatz ist schon auf dem Weg. Auch suche ich noch einen schönen Satz Skinwall Smoke+Dart, finde aber keinen. Wenn jemanden einen hat? Komischerweise erzähle ich das schon seit Jahren. Einen hellen Reifen vorn fahre ich jetzt schon seit 12 Jahren, alles fing an mit den guten alten Porcs. Und jedesmal wieder wird es ein heller. Niemand weiß, warum. Vielleicht gefällt es mir auch ein wenig... 

LG, Christian


----------



## -lupo- (8. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo die GT-Holics
> 
> in meiner Sammlung hat sich auch wieder mal was getan. Ein i-drive 7 hat ja irgendwie noch gefehlt. Der Hans hat mir nun geholfen diese Lücke zu schliessen und mir sein Bike verkauft:
> 
> ...



Hm, hat dir ein ex-Hans mtb nicht genügt?  
Glückwunsch zum Traktor! Wie fährt sich das Teil? Ist es agil bergauf?


----------



## cyclery.de (8. September 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Hm, hat dir ein ex-Hans mtb nicht genügt?
> Glückwunsch zum Traktor! Wie fährt sich das Teil? Ist es agil *bergauf*?


Ist das nicht die falsche Frage für ein I-Drive 7?


----------



## mountymaus (9. September 2007)

Hallo, hier mal ein Update von meinem GT ZR 1.0.
Neue Laufräder und komplett neue Schaltgruppe.





Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## -lupo- (10. September 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die falsche Frage für ein I-Drive 7?





Nene, war schon richtig so . Bergab soll es ja funktionieren, und das nehme ich auch stark an; aber wie sieht es mit bergauf aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. September 2007)

Hier mal nen Zwischenstandsbild vom Aufbau des "HundehÃ¤ngerziehfahrrades" 

Ausserdem wollte ich mit dem Rad auch im Winter bei schlechtem/nassen Wetter kleine Strecken erledigen. 

Geplant sind noch Schutzbleche, neue Felgen und nen Nabendynamo (Licht soll auch noch dran. 
















Den Rahmen hab ich Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r 59â¬ bei ebay gekauft (neu) 

Man beachte die Schaltung! 

Cu Danni


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2007)

Glückwunsch zum günstigen Preis.  

Aber sonst erwartetest Du nicht wirklich ein "Oh wie schön !", oder ?   sry nicht bös gemeint!

Aber eigen auf jeden Fall und dem zugewiesenen Verwendungszweck absolut angemessen...

Würde der Schaltung mehr Beachtung schenken, wenn man denn mehr von ihr sehen könnte. Nexus?


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

obacht danni, da haben sich so blinkende dinger in den speichen verheddert


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320155391107

Nummer 4, meins, Strike 

2 Sekunden vor Ende pre Hand gesnipert, ich werd immer besser


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

sauber ! und guter preis  

viel spass beim aufbau und natürlich wollen wir hier auf dem laufenden gehalten werden.


----------



## GTdanni (15. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum günstigen Preis.
> 
> Aber sonst erwartetest Du nicht wirklich ein "Oh wie schön !", oder ?   sry nicht bös gemeint!
> 
> ...





Also schön ist das Rad wirklich nicht und soll es auch nicht sein. 

Ja und ich muss mich wirklich für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder entschuldigen, ist mir beim Hochladen garnicht aufgefallen. 

Die Schaltung ist eine 7Gang Sachs Spectro mit 2fach Kurbel, die Kette wird mittels eines alten RR Schaltwerkes gespannt. Man darf haöt nurnicht den Rücktritt benutzen.  


Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sauber ! und guter preis
> 
> viel spass beim aufbau und natürlich wollen wir hier auf dem laufenden gehalten werden.



Dankeschön, ich werde euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten, allerdings wird der Aufbau bissl dauern. Ich plane damit eine Weiterentwicklung meines Backwoods, mit einer RS Reba, (relativ) leichten Laufrädern a la XT + Mavic 717, XT Gruppe, Scheiben oder V-Brakes weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist eine 7Gang Sachs Spectro mit 2fach Kurbel, die Kette wird mittels eines alten RR Schaltwerkes gespannt. Man darf haöt nurnicht den Rücktritt benutzen.
> Cu Danni



Das ist doch 28", oder?! Wenn es dich die ersten Male mit der gespannten Rücktritt-Kombi hingehauen hat, sag bescheid. Ich habe noch ein komplettes HR mit Shimano Nexus Inter8, Zug und 2 Hebeln (Rapidfire Alfine und Drehschalter).
 

Ohne Quatsch, ich würde nicht mit Kettenspanner und Rücktritt fahren.

anonsten bin ich ja Magura-HS-Fan und finde das Rad alleine deshalb schon gut


----------



## GTdanni (16. September 2007)

Ja Moe, ist 28" 

Und weil das Wetter heute so schön war und ich auch genug Zeit hatte hab ich mal versucht nen paar schöne Fotos vom Zaskar zu machen (mit neuem LRS) 
Leider hatte ich nur das Handy mit also ist die Qualitat nicht so berauschend. 



















Einige andere Bilder sind noch im Album 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=19790 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2007)

das durfte ich heute bei sonnenschein mal zum berliner classik-treffen ausführen.  

















und es war echt lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. September 2007)

schöne Pics ihr Zwei 

David, sei froh, dass ich damals nicht mitgesteigert habe. Ich werde richtig neidisch bei dem Anblick des Richter


----------



## mountymaus (16. September 2007)

Wirklich nett Ihr zwei, ich kann mich da nur anschließen.


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

ich auch, allerdings: 
david, bitte mach da einen flite dran  !


----------



## korat (16. September 2007)

und ne schwarze stütze...
endlich mal bilder vom dritten forums-richter. das sieht ja wirklich noch richtig super aus!
wenn du die decals erhalten möchtest, würde ich möglichst frühzeitig eine schöne folie drüberkleben. ich muß inzwischen nur scharf hingucken, und schon wieder blättert was ab.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2007)

@korat

da kann ich dir nur recht geben, die decals haben schon viele risse.
besonders der gt schriftzug.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @korat
> 
> da kann ich dir nur recht geben, die decals haben schon viele risse.
> besonders der gt schriftzug.



Kommt davon, daß so viele raufsabbern  

Schönes Bike David, Respekt  

LG Erol


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so nun ist mein 91er zaskar endlich ganz fertig und ein bisschen anders geworden als gedacht.
> eigentlich wird ein bike nie fertig (ich arme schrauberseele).
> mein dank an tomasius = decals und oldman = gabel.
> 
> ...



welche bremshebel sind das?


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> welche bremshebel sind das?





DIE SCHÖNSTEN DER WELT.....DAS SIND REAL BREMSHEBEL    



ähm ich hab da zufällig mal was vorbereitet.


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2007)

Jetzt noch anstelle der Zugschraube und deren Kontermutter ne schöne Passung gedreht und es ist perfekt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (18. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> DIE SCHÖNSTEN DER WELT.....DAS SIND REAL BREMSHEBEL
> 
> 
> 
> ähm ich hab da zufällig mal was vorbereitet.





möööp!
das sind zwar durchaus schöne hebel, aber nicht die weltallerschönsten - die weltallerschönsten sind zum einen die avid ultimate und dann die altek bl40.

ich habe da mal zufällig was vorbereitet


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

ROT ! die alteks in ROT ! das sind die schönsten hebel-. und ja die ultimates....


----------



## oldman (18. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ROT ! die alteks in ROT ! das sind die schönsten hebel-. und ja die ultimates....



ich habe da zufällig mal was vorbereitet...


----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

du machsch misch feddisch...


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> du machsch misch feddisch...



Und mir gefallen die Real trotzdem besser - sind so schön schlicht und in der Hand liegen die einfach großartig - bei den Altecs hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen 
Achja Avid
Hier bitte schön


"]


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


>



Sind die zufällig zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die Real trotzdem besser - sind so schön schlicht und in der Hand liegen die einfach großartig - bei den Altecs hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen
> Achja Avid
> Hier bitte schön



da warst du ein bisschen schneller, ausserdem sinds nicht meine, aber trotzdem...:





zeigt her eure bremshebel


----------



## chrrup150 (19. September 2007)

Die Real Hebel hatte ich auch mal: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=417815&cat=500
sind nur leider bei nem unfall kaputt gegangen.
Avid und Altek sind suuper, aber mein Favorit sind die guten alten Graftonhebel


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2007)

Bilder von meinem Xizang dauern noch ein bischen , aber hier schonmal , was als kleine Dreingabe im Packet war 
 



"]

Und nur so am Rande 
Der Verkäufer ist absolut empfehlenswert . Top Verpackung - hab über ne Stunde gebraucht die ganze Blässchenfolie und anetapten Kartonstücke zu entfernen . Der hat das Bike sogar auf die Reise geschickt , bevor ich bezahlt hatte - Respekt für soviel Vertrauen . Eine klare 1+ von mir .


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2007)

@ ketterechts

Wahnsinn 

Kommt das gute Stück mit zum Treffen?


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ ketterechts
> 
> Wahnsinn
> 
> Kommt das gute Stück mit zum Treffen?



Höchstwarscheinlich nicht - werde nur mit einem Bike kommen und das Xizang ist bis Freitag wahrscheinlich noch nicht fahrbereit -


----------



## oldman (19. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Höchstwarscheinlich nicht - werde nur mit einem Bike kommen und das Xizang ist bis Freitag wahrscheinlich noch nicht fahrbereit -



wem sagst du das - habe die letzten nächte damit verbracht, das geraffel vom "alten" xizang auf's neue zu transplantieren.
das meeting wird sozusagen die jungfernfahrt...


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> möööp!
> das sind zwar durchaus schöne hebel, aber nicht die weltallerschönsten - die weltallerschönsten sind zum einen die avid ultimate und dann die altek bl40.
> 
> ich habe da mal zufällig was vorbereitet




pöhhh altek watt isn dat ? die ham beim fräsen doch nur bei real abgekupfert.  

das sind übrigends die zweitschönsten der welt.
wer noch ein paar hat bitte an mich.

ICH HAB DA MAL WIEDER WAS VORBEREITET


----------



## oldman (19. September 2007)

diese Reals mag ich mehr als die, die du vorher gepostet hast.
solche teile hatte ich auch mal, habe sie aber verkauft. kann es sein, dass ich dir meine verkauft habe (im ernst)?




Davidbelize schrieb:


> pöhhh altek watt isn dat ? die ham beim fräsen doch nur bei real abgekupfert.
> 
> das sind übrigends die zweitschönsten der welt.
> wer noch ein paar hat bitte an mich.
> ...


----------



## hoeckle (19. September 2007)

Da wir gerade das Thema haben....


Wer hat noch Altek´s, Kooka´s oder TWp´s für die Maguras für mich... ????

Ist kein blöder Spruch, sondern sehr ernsthaft gefragt!

Danke für die vielen positiven Antworten...


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> diese Reals mag ich mehr als die, die du vorher gepostet hast.
> solche teile hatte ich auch mal, habe sie aber verkauft. kann es sein, dass ich dir meine verkauft habe (im ernst)?



  Genau das habe ich gedacht, als ich die grünen Avids von Ketterechts gesehen habe  

Also, @Ketterchts: Sind das meine ehemaligen Hebel?! Mann, habe ich  mich im Nachhinein geärgert, die vertickt zu haben...

Ansonsten bin ich baff: Genau meine Favoriten, die alten Real (größere Teflon-Fläche als die neueren) und die alten Avids, haben wohl einige Freunde hier.  
Ansonsten hier noch was Feines, das ich gerne gefahren bin: Devil made by Airbus und Tech Lite:












Sorry für Off-Topic-Posting, bald gibt es  uch von mir wieder neue Bikes zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2007)

von den devils hab ich noch ein paar hier.
waren mal grün (s.o.) hab sie aber abgebeizt und dann poliert (zumindest einen hebel) sehen wunderbar aus.

wer sie haben will oder mag,sollte sich melden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. September 2007)

Also die schönsten Bremshebel sind ja wohl an meinem LTS:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417934/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417935/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417936/cat/500/ppuser/49688
oder am Specialized meiner Frau
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417937


----------



## Bastieeeh (19. September 2007)

[OT]
Bremshebel hin oder her, aber wieso baust du die Biogrips deiner Frau falsch rum dran?

Original:


 bzw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fälschung:





;-)

[/OT]


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2007)




----------



## Chat Chambers (19. September 2007)

Das werden nette Fellbezüge für Griffe oder Sattel nach bester Burns-Manier...

"See my West, see my West, see my Weeeest!"


----------



## Janikulus (19. September 2007)

episode [2F18] Two Dozen & One Greyhounds, wo burns singend seine Pelzkleidungen präsentiert?


----------



## Chat Chambers (19. September 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> episode [2F18] Two Dozen & One Greyhounds, wo burns singend seine Pelzkleidungen präsentiert?



Exakt!


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

jeah simpsons...

und die alutechs sind auch sehr schön...:



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417936/cat/500/ppuser/49688
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/417937



aber schöner als die kupfernen mags sind die ultimates allemal. die alten mag ich nicht so die sind mir zu klobig. 



oldman schrieb:


> ich habe da zufällig mal was vorbereitet...



genau die meinte ich. und noch wesentlich pornöser sind die magura varianten davon ---- der hammer. einfach nur schön...

udn ganz klar wer sowas im paket liegen hat:



Ketterechts schrieb:


> "]
> 
> .



bekommt nur schelte für die falsche fabre sollten nämlich ROT sein. allerdingsa würde ich mich dann nur noch mehr ärgern.


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. September 2007)

Ja jetzt wo Ihrs sagt, die Griffe sind verdreht!
(peinlich, das ich das nicht vorher gesehen habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2007)

Is Dir das nicht beim Fahren aufgefallen? Fässt sich doch so total dämlich an.


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Is Dir das nicht beim Fahren aufgefallen? Fässt sich doch so total dämlich an.



Naja, das sollte eher seiner Frau auffallen


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

mal wieder zurück zu rädern. im einsatz-fred habe ich ein aktuelles bild meines xcr gepostet, das für das neue und revier mit einer stabileren gabel 

(rs psylo race in *electric gold *)

ausgestattet wurde, da es hier einen haufen abfahrten gibt auf denen die skareb überfordert war. ausserdem habe ich mal zu versuchszwecken (immer wieder mal theater mit dem knie) die ritchey wcs mit etwas setback statt der roten ringle und leichte laufräder und reifen montiert: 

gt-heini findet es schei..., ich selbst schwanke !

seht selbst:

jetzt




vorher




bitte kommentare ob 

 ,  ,  , oder :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

Ich habe das SCH..-Wort nicht benutzt. 

Ich finde nur, dass es ein Schritt zurück ist.

Aber Du hast in einer Weise auch recht. Die Funktion muss stimmen.


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

sag ich doch: schei..nbar ein schritt zurück


----------



## mountymaus (20. September 2007)

Ich persönlich finde die weiße auch besser.
Das hat auch nichts mit einer Verschwörung mit GT-heini zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

nimms ab das teil.  
ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## oldman (20. September 2007)

lackier die psylo um - dann passt es


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> lackier die psylo um - dann passt es



Lackier den Hinterbau um, dann gefällt es mir


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

gib mir die  psylo und behalt die weisse sieht doch kagge aus das gold da dran....


----------



## alf2 (20. September 2007)

Optimal fände ich eine Gabel im Farbton des Hinterbaus.

Alternativ wären Gabel und Hinterbau in weiss auch sehr schön.

Wenn du nix verändern willst, dann passt die weisse Gabel auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## -lupo- (20. September 2007)

Solange die Funktion stimmt, darfst du sie datürlich dran lassen; aber optisch ist es in meinen Augen zumindest gewagt. Gabel lackieren, oder gleich eine günstige weisse '01er Psylo auf eBay kaufen und Standrohre umbauen 

Was sagen eigentlich die Führungsbuchsen deiner Psylo? Haben die Spiel oder ist das noch okay?


----------



## Muckelchen (21. September 2007)

@ Kint

Ich habe noch eine Goldene Psylo hier liegen.
Die Buchsen sind allerdings fix und fertig, sind neue Abstreifer drin und neues ÖL. Hat natürlich auch einige Gebrauchsspuren.
Bei interesse PN.


----------



## Master | Torben (23. September 2007)

So es geht los, meine Süße kriegt ein GT.... mehr demnächst


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2007)

Schaut mal, was mir der freundliche DHL-Mensch gestern gebracht hat 

Ich werde es mit einer RS Reba Race oder Team, Ritchey WCS Teilen und Shimano XT 2008 aufbauen. Räder werden welche mit XT-Centerlock Naben, Mavic 717 Felgen, DT-Speichen und Schwalbe Smart Sam Reifen.

Aussehen wird es ähnlich wie dieses:





(Foto geklaut bei Manni, sorry Manni  )


----------



## alecszaskar (23. September 2007)

ich weiß nicht, in welchem Bereich ich es richtig poste...

Deswegen hier:





Wer lieb ist, kann auch nach den Pfaden fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (23. September 2007)

@Kint:

laut Dekals ist das 89´Outpost aus ISHIWATA 4130 Cromo Seat Tube

Karsten


----------



## Manni1599 (23. September 2007)

@tigers claw: Glückwunsch! Ich denke, so  wie Du es aufbauen willst wirst Du viiiieeel Spaß haben! Ich fahre das Avalanche jetzt schon  2 Jahre und ich   es.
Die 2008er XT ist wirklich ein Kracher!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2007)

Manni, danke für die Glückwünsche. Was mich jetzt wundert, ich habe den Rahmen als 2007er Modell gekauft, kann nicht sein oder? Welche Grösse is Deiner? Hattest Du ihn zufällig mal gewogen? Er wiegt ungefähr 2,2 kg wenn ich richtig gewogen habe.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Manni, danke für die Glückwünsche. Was mich jetzt wundert, ich habe den Rahmen als 2007er Modell gekauft, kann nicht sein oder? Welche Grösse is Deiner? Hattest Du ihn zufällig mal gewogen? Er wiegt ungefähr 2,2 kg wenn ich richtig gewogen habe.




Nein, das ist ganz sicher ein 2005er Rahmen. Meiner wiegt in "M" ca.1900g, ganz genau weiss ich das nicht. Deiner ist ja "L", ist also etwas schwerer. 

Der 2007er Rahmen hat auch andere Ausfaller, Daggi's 1.0 ist ein 2007er.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja Moe, ist 28"
> 
> Und weil das Wetter heute so schön war und ich auch genug Zeit hatte hab ich mal versucht nen paar schöne Fotos vom Zaskar zu machen (mit neuem LRS)
> Leider hatte ich nur das Handy mit also ist die Qualitat nicht so berauschend.
> ...



Hi, wie fahren sich die Lenkerendhebel? Wie sicher sind die bei einem Sturz?


----------



## GTdanni (24. September 2007)

Die Lenkerendhebel schalten sich wenn man am Hörnchen anfässt prima. 

Hat Vorteile und Nachteile, wenn man den Lenker normal an den Griffen anfässt kann man eben nicht schalten und muss umfassen. 

Ich habe die Dinger montiert weil ich nichts gewöhnliches anbauen wollte und die Dinger vom Gewicht und Preis unschlagbar sind.  

Ich bin gerade dabei die Hörnchen incl. Griffe mit Lenkerband zu umwickeln um die Schaltkabel völlig zu verstecken und Gewicht zu sparen. 

Wie es bei einem Unfall ausschaut weiß ich nicht, ich bin zwar schon einige Male lang hingeschlagen aber dabei ist nichts passiert. Die  technische Abnahme diesen März beim CC Rennen hat es auch anstandslos bekommen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (25. September 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @Kint:
> 
> laut Dekals ist das 89´Outpost aus ISHIWATA 4130 Cromo Seat Tube
> 
> Karsten



ja lustig genau meine eben nicht. 

da war es so, dass das 88er aus ishiwata cromo sitzrohr und hiten rest gefertigt wurde, wohingegen das 89er aus ishiwata maintubes gefertigt war sprich hiten der rest. unterschied in der hand geschätzte 1000kg - äh gramm... nicht ausschliessen möchte ich allerdinsg das das 89er bereits die 90er serie war ( obwohl die kleber dagen sprechen...)

und sehr schön sind diese hebelchen hier - gerdade netdeckt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300745


----------



## hoeckle (25. September 2007)

UPDATE!!!

So, die klumpigen Magurahebel mit den roten Hebeln sind endlich ab. Hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber dank Teflonband sind sie jetzt dicht.

Danke nochmal an dich David, für´s Lesen meiner Beiträge..   Und für´s an mich denken und mitbringen.  









 Sorry für die unschärfe, aber ich habe gar kein Stativ...


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. September 2007)

Was für Hebel sind das denn? Wenn du das nächste mal auch auf die Hebel fokussierst, dann kann man auch erkennen, was drauf steht... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an dich David, für´s Lesen meiner Beiträge..   Und für´s an mich denken und mitbringen.



Für alle, die nicht beim Treffen waren und die es interessiert:

David musste seine Soße vor Ort machen, weil er keinen Platz im Gepäck hatte. Den benötigten Platz haben seine Ersatzteile eingenommen


----------



## Kint (25. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Was für Hebel sind das denn? Wenn du das nächste mal auch auf die Hebel fokussierst, dann kann man auch erkennen, was drauf steht... ;-)



wissen hilft gegen unschärfe. sind twp hebel.


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. September 2007)

Danke!


----------



## Don_Buddi (26. September 2007)

Ich hab hier noch was. Stand die letzten Jahre in meiner Garage und gehört eigentlich meinem Bruder. Aber weil ich so toll drauf aufgepasst hab habe ich es jetzt einfach annektiert  
Ist ein Karakoram. Müsste von ´86 oder ´87 sein. Weiß von euch jemand seit wann die gebaut wurden?

Don_Buddi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. September 2007)

Don_Buddi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch was. Stand die letzten Jahre in meiner Garage und gehört eigentlich meinem Bruder. Aber weil ich so toll drauf aufgepasst hab habe ich es jetzt einfach annektiert
> Ist ein Karakoram. Müsste von ´86 oder ´87 sein. Weiß von euch jemand seit wann die gebaut wurden?
> 
> Don_Buddi



Das ist ein GT Karakoram  Modeljahr 1991! Schönes Teil


----------



## versus (26. September 2007)

sehr schön ! und man sieht diesen lack auch nicht allzu häufig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Buddi (26. September 2007)

Ja cool. Vielen Dank! 
Jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder von wann das gute Stück denn ist.
Wisst ihr in MEINEM Alter geht das Gedächtnis halt noch nicht so weit zurück  

Mein Bruder hat ewig drauf gespart und war mächtig stolz drauf. Durfte es nichtmal anfassen (kann ich verstehen ). Aber jetzt ist es in meinen Fängen hahaha....

Buddi


----------



## cyclery.de (26. September 2007)

Schon schade, dass ich euch mein Forums-Treffen-Bike auf diese Art und Weise präsentieren muss, aber bevor es gar niemand zu Gechicht bekommt, dann halt im Forum. Habe als Trost am Samstag auch eine kleine Runde am Rhein gedreht und muss sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert bin. Da werde selbst ich noch zum CC-Fahrer  





























Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. September 2007)

Gefällt mir richtig gut!  Was wiegt es schätzungsweise?


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2007)

Das finde selbst ich als Carbonmuffel geil!
Mit was für einer Optik hast du das letzte Foto gemacht?!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2007)

Klasse Rad, aber die weisse Gabel passt optisch nicht.


----------



## GT-Man (27. September 2007)

Sehr sexy!


----------



## GT_Frodo (27. September 2007)

Das Carbon sieht wirklich toll aus, die weiße Gabel passt gut zu den geilen Bremsen. Sind die auch funktional gut oder sehen sie nur scharf aus? 

Optisch würde ich allenfalls die XT-Kurbelarme monieren, die sehen an dem exklusiven bike so profan nach Arbeit aus. 
Aber was solls, es soll ja schließlich gefahren werden ...


----------



## GT-Oldschool (27. September 2007)

Sehr schönes bike...


----------



## oldschooler (28. September 2007)

kann es sein, dass das ein 19" is und kein 18er???

im umbau... wird aber nicht viel geändert werden...


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> im umbau... wird aber nicht viel geändert werden...



Und wieder einer infiziert 

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Buddi (28. September 2007)

Was sind das denn für abgefahrene Speichen im Vorderrad. Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen! Sieht aber cool aus  
Don_Buddi


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass das ein 19" is und kein 18er???



Stand ja auch in der Auktion, dass es ein 19er ist, sonst hätte ich z.B. gar nicht mitgeboten, da mit 18er zu kurz sind.
Es gab das Bike in 14,5, 16, 18, 19, 20 und sogar 22.

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## alf2 (28. September 2007)

Schönes RAD   

Ich habe ja selbst das gleiche seit 13 Jahren im Gebrauch und ich war immer zufrieden. Ausser dem Rahmen ist bei mir allerdings nix mehr original.

lg Andreas


----------



## tofu1000 (28. September 2007)

Nachdem mein Zaskar nun schon auf dem Treffen zu sehen war, hier auch für die Daheimgebliebenen:



Ach ja. Das Backwoods a.k.a. der Omaschreck ist auch fertig:



Und hier ihr beheiztes Zuhause:



Entschuldigt die miese Bildqualität, aber draussen regnets bei uns momentan saure Gurken...


----------



## Ketterechts (28. September 2007)

@ tofu

Dein Zassi hat mir ja auf dem Treffen schon sehr gut gefallen - lecker Teilche

Das Backwoods sieht auch gut aus , obwohl ich persönlich nix von schmalen Reifen auf nem MTB halte - optisch nicht mein Ding - fette Big Apples drauf und dann gibt´s auch hier ein  

Hast ne leichte Affinität - wird hoffentlich so geschrieben - zu der Farbe Rot - oder ? Passt imo gut zum weissen Rahmen  , nur mehr sollte es nicht werden

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2007)

Das Backwoods gefällt mir als 2fachem Backwoods-Besitzer ganz besonders.

Hier mein zweites Backwoods, Hermes hats grad gebracht:


----------



## Kint (28. September 2007)

nen grossmann im hintergrund ? 

und war das backwoods original von dir ?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2007)

@ Ketterechts
Danke für die Blumen bezüglich des Zaskar - bin auch stolz wie Bolle drauf!  Das Backwoods wird wohl zumindest vorerst so bleiben - ist für die Stadt und Feldwege beinahe perfekt, es muss nur noch ein kleineres Ritzel hinten drauf. Und es ist so schön leise...  ...wie der Name schon sagt...
Die Affinität für die Farbe rot ist durchaus vorhanden - mehr jedoch für die Farbkombi rot-weiß-schwarz. Die Farbe rot wird am Backwoods nicht mehr, eher noch die Farbe weiß in Form von Race Face Kurbeln und Vorbau. Und am Zassi vielleicht noch ein Paar rote Maguras...

@ TigersClaw
Ebenfalls danke für die Blumen. Dein 2. Backwoods scheint ja noch in einem sehr passablen Zustand zu sein, obwohl mir - wie sie Kint wohl neulich mal nannte - diese Parkinson-Schriftzüge des Oberrohrs nicht gefallen.

@ Kint
Richtig erkannt! Ist ein Grossman FDT - ein bisschen was zum spielen. Würde es ja gern gegen einen Brian Lopes tauschen.
Das Backwoods war mein erstes GT - hat mich quasi angefixt. War ursprünglich mal rot-metallic und wurde dann weiß gepulvert.


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das Backwoods war mein erstes GT - hat mich quasi angefixt. War ursprünglich mal rot-metallic und wurde dann weiß gepulvert.



erinnerte mich nur noch an die diskussion bezüglich der kleber. that sall. is schön geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (30. September 2007)

noch nicht zu 100% fertig. fehlen noch kurbel, kette und sattel.
die kommen morgen oder übermorgen. (lx hollowtech2 und hg 73) 
nächsten monat dann shadow shaltwerk und xt shifter.
die gabel ist echt hart an der grenze. ich will aber eigendlich keine andere.
mal schaun.. das tretlagergehäuse hängt aber noch tiefer als das schaltauge.
der rahmen hat ein stark abfallendes oberrohr.
zaskar sticker kommen natürlich ab. 
was sagt ihr, ist der lenkwinkel zu steil, oder noch im grünen bereich?
gibt es ne möglichkeit, den schaltzug durchgehend zu verlegen?


----------



## hoeckle (30. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> noch nicht zu 100% fertig. fehlen noch kurbel, kette und sattel.
> die kommen morgen oder übermorgen. (lx hollowtech2 und hg 73)
> nächsten monat dann shadow shaltwerk und xt shifter.
> die gabel ist echt hart an der grenze. ich will aber eigendlich keine andere.
> ...



Nett!

Aber wenn überhaupt flach... Für bergab bestimmt nicht schlecht aber wo bitte kann mann das in Lübeck brauchen??? Ansonsten wenns Dir passt warum nicht!


----------



## cyclery.de (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
bezüglich meines I-Drive 4 Carbon (von letzter Seite) war ich ja noch ein paar Antworten schuldig.

@all: Vielen Dank fürs überwiegende Lob!

@Chat_Chambers: Das Gewicht liegt ca. bei 13 Kilogramm.

@Kingmoe: Das letzte Bild wurde - wie auch alle anderen - mit einer Canon EOS 400D + Canon EF-S 10-22mm Objektiv gemacht.

@Tigersclaw: Und wie die Gabel passt! 

@GT_Frodo: Nein, die Bremsen sehen nicht nur gut aus, sondern ziehen auch ordentlich. Bin echt begeistert von Druckpunkt, Leistung usw. Fahre sie mit 180mm Scheibe vorne und 160mm Scheibe hinten. Ja, die Kurbeln passen in der Tat nicht sonderlich gut zum Rest. Werde sie nichtsdestotrotz erst einmal weiter fahren. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## cleiende (30. September 2007)

@cyclery.de
Rhein Main......
IDXC 1.0 und I-drive Carbon -> da können wir ja mal einen klaren Live-Vergleich machen. Gewichtsmäßig liegen wir max 1,5 kg auseinander - beim Rad.
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## Chat Chambers (30. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> was sagt ihr, ist der lenkwinkel zu steil, oder noch im grünen bereich?



Meiner Meinung nach zu flach, die Gabel baut zu hoch. Sieht nach 100mm und mehr Federweg aus, das ist im Grunde zu viel. Dein GT wird zu träge einlenken. Noch gravierender wirds bergauf, bei steilen Rampen z.B., da wir dein Vorderad frühzeitig den Bodenkontakt verlieren...

...ist das ein 28 Zoll Rahmen?


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. Oktober 2007)

ja, ist 28 zoll.    es wird mein trekking bike für lang touren. die gabel hat genau 80 mm federweg.  das ding mit der gabel ist, dass schon zwischen schaft und standrohren ein winkel ist.
und sie baut für eine trekking gabel sehr hoch
das begünstigt dann noch den flachen lenkwinkel.
ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu kritisch wird. 
aber wie gesagt, ist noch nicht fertig und ich konnte es noch nicht fahren.
zur not werde ich dann vieleicht doch eine andere gabel verbauen.
aber bis jetzt bin ich doch recht zuversichtlich..   
mal schaun. in 2 tagen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2007)

Noch mal ein Bild von meinem "Street-Avalanche" bevor es für was neues zerlegt wird. War ein schöner Abend mit Korat im Hafen  






groß: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1475973930&size=l


----------



## hoeckle (3. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Bild von meinem "Street-Avalanche" bevor es für was neues zerlegt wird. War ein schöner Abend mit Korat im Hafen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, ihr wart drüben bei der Kuppel, oder ??? Boot oder Tunnel... Oder gar so viel Wheelspin das ihr übers Wasser kommt....


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ahh, ihr wart drüben bei der Kuppel, oder ??? Boot oder Tunnel... Oder gar so viel Wheelspin das ihr übers Wasser kommt....



Tunnel, also mit Fahrstuhl, wir sind nicht in Trial-Manier die Treppen runter


----------



## B-Ston3D (3. Oktober 2007)

GT Virage





#
so, nun ist es erstmal fertig. nächsten monat gibts dann nochmal ein update.
fährt sich sehr gut, lenkt nicht zu träge ein und ist wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Oktober 2007)

So, hier nun mein neuestes GT, ein 1995er Zaskar LE in Ink Blue :




Es wurde auch gleich nach Einbau der Duke (Danke Phillip!) im Harz getestet.



Ich finde die Infernos einfach schick und die bleiben auch ersteinmal drauf. 
Das ist mein neues Lieblingsrad, fährt sich einfach fantastisch

Sorry für die miesen Fotos, irgendwann muss ich mal schöne Fotos von den Schätzen machen....


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Infernos einfach schick und die bleiben auch ersteinmal drauf.
> Das ist mein neues Lieblingsrad, fährt sich einfach fantastisch



Tolles Radl  
Ink Blue fand ich auch schon immer klasse.
Ich weiß, dass man über die Infernos/Spengle usw. streiten kann. 
Ich finde die Dinger auch immer wieder sehr schick, aber leider auch bleischwer. Meine habe ich ernüchtert grad wieder abgeschraubt. 
Auch, weil ich komischerweise mit Magura + Infernos nie eine perfekte Bremsperformance erreicht habe, warum auch immer.
Bin jetzt wieder klassisch unterwegs, und die Dinger bremsen wie Hölle. Komisch...

Mir gefällts, richtig gut sogar!


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, hier nun mein neuestes GT, ein 1995er Zaskar LE in Ink Blue :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manni,

da steht ja ein C.......  Das Rad sieht auch in natura gut aus  Kann ich Dir bestätigen.

Wie geht es dem Knie??


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo Manni,
tolles Bike 
Mir persönlich gefallen Die Felgen nicht. Aber es ist auch mal was anderes und man fällt halt mal auf! Und das wollen Wir doch,oder  *


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi Manni!

Die Gabel passt ja erstaunlich gut von der Einbauhöhe! Meine Meinung zu den Infernos kennst du ja... aber in dem Zusatnd sind sie natürlich was Besonderes!
Den Lenker finde ich allerdings etwas zu krass. Die Stütze ist eine Ritchey?

Und noch die abschließende Frage:
Wer richtet denn da im Hintergrung seine SID mit einer 180er Scheibe hin? 


Gruß...
Philip


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

... und mir gefällt das Ink Blue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Den Lenker finde ich auch nicht so toll, wird noch gegen einen flacheren Rizer getauscht. Die Infernos sind einfach mal etwas anderes, mal sehen, wie lange sie halten. Klingel braucht man jedenfalls keine....

Die Stütze ist eine ganz billige Ritchey, leider passt die schöne Syncros von Nicolai nicht, Das Zaskar hat das wenig beliebte Sattelstützenmaß von 27,0- da gibt es nicht wirklich die große Auswahl. *Wer also noch was schönes in 27,0  hat und verkaufen will, z.B. eine Syncros oder Race Face (wenns geht XY) in schwarz und möglichst nos oder sehr guter Zustand, der möge das kundtun.*

@salzbrezel: Die Sid mit 180 mm Scheibe (Julie) wird von Andrea gefahren, die mit ca. 50 kg unterwegs ist...... 

Ansonsten danke für's positive Echo!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Den Lenker finde ich auch nicht so toll, wird noch gegen einen flacheren Rizer getauscht.



Da hätt´ ich wohl noch was im Keller


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Den Lenker finde ich auch nicht so toll, wird noch gegen einen flacheren Rizer getauscht. Die Infernos sind einfach mal etwas anderes, mal sehen, wie lange sie halten. Klingel braucht man jedenfalls keine....
> 
> ...



manni,hätte noch ne schwarze race face prodigy hier bei mir.
hat leichte gebrauchsspuren aber dafür wäre sie extrem billig.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2007)

@davidbelize. Du hast Post!


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2007)

ink blue ist richtig toll! zu lenker und trispokes gebe ich philip völlig recht und silberne oder schwarze pedale wären auch noch ganz nett, aber insgesamt ein echt cooles rad ! ! !


----------



## bretho (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi !

Nun muss ich mein Liebling doch auch noch hier reinstellen !











Maz. Bomber,
Syncros Vorbau + Stütze ,
Magura HS33 "green" (lim. auf 1000 St.),
XT/XTR,
Race Face Next LP + Taperlock, 
Mavix Crossmax XL + Panaracer Fire XC...






Einmal Zaskar - immer Zaskar


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2007)

der rahmen und die einzelnen teile sind toll, aber die zusammenstellung ist nicht so meins (lenker, vorbau und gabel gehen meiner meinung nach gar nicht)


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich mal wieder.... vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hatte ein Foto von nem GT I-Drive 3.0 gepostet was ich für meine Freundin aufbauen wollte, leider entpuppte sich der mit 48cm schon sehr grenzwertige Rahmen dank der doofen GT Rahmenhöhenangaben als viiiel zu hoch und somit ist mir der hier ins Haus gekommen  

(falls Interesse am GT I-Drive 3.0 besteht - er ist jetzt im Bikemarkt zu finden)


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

manni die infernos gibts doch auch noch in rot für maximalen sonnenbrillenfaktor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (6. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> manni die infernos gibts doch auch noch in rot für maximalen sonnenbrillenfaktor...



Meinst sicher sowas. Problem bei roten Infernos: sehen nur noch aus der Ferne schick aus, sonst eher billig. 
Bei schwarzen ist das anders. Sorry about Fotoqualität; aber mehr Schärfe hat das Foto auch nicht verdient. 
Die Sünden sind Vergangenheit, man lernt ja dazu.

Und versus: ja, auch die Axel ist runter und nicht mehr in meinem Besitz


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und versus: ja, auch die Axel ist runter und nicht mehr in meinem Besitz


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Oktober 2007)

Da isses wieder!
Diesmal mit flacherem Rizer.

Ich   es!




Und, weils so schön ist:




Manni


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da isses wieder!
> Diesmal mit flacherem Rizer.



Ich glaub Manni ist verknallt...
Bin ich aber auch: wirklich toll das Radl, und die Farbe ist einfach spitze  
Und sogar der Baum spielt mit und verbiegt sich ehrfurchtsvoll zum Posen mit dem Ink-blue-farbenen Topmodel... 
Manchmal gibt es diese Momente, und es passt einfach alles 

LG, Christian


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2007)

Geiler Radständer.  

Hast Du den Baum extra so auseinander gebogen??  

In natura ist das blau aber noch schöner


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo verkaufe beim Aktionshaus E... mein GT richter 8.0 mit artnr. 290168197361, verschicke es auch innerhalb deutschlands für 45 euro. Also mitbieten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

phposse schrieb:


> Hallo verkaufe beim Aktionshaus E... mein GT richter 8.0 mit artnr. 290168197361, verschicke es auch innerhalb deutschlands für 45 euro. Also mitbieten!!!




    das hat er ja nun in wirklich jeden thread geschrieben.


----------



## GT-Man (7. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das hat er ja nun in wirklich jeden thread geschrieben.



Allerdings, der Junge hat echt einen an der Waffel. Hatte schon fast überlegt zu bieten, aber auf die Art und Weise hat er´s mir echt verdorben.


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Stellt euch mal nicht so an, musst es janicht kaufen...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

phposse schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal nicht so an, musst es janicht kaufen...




   ich,als aktueller bieter auf das richter,bin auch ein bisschen enttäuscht darüber wie du das teil hier jetzt anpreist.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Oktober 2007)

> Stellt euch mal nicht so an, musst es janicht kaufen...



Wird hier aus dem Forum wohl auch keiner mehr........


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wird hier aus dem Forum wohl auch keiner mehr........



*Richtig!!!!!*


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Richtig!!!!!*



genau so nämlich. zeigt mal die gesamte marktmacht des kunden ! und die gerdita wirds euch danken - nich wahr david


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> genau so nämlich. zeigt mal die gesamte marktmacht des kunden ! und die gerdita wirds euch danken - nich wahr david



....obwohl - *wenn es nicht david wäre* - so ein Richter zum fahren und eins zum angucken....

auf jeden fall muss es aus den Fängen dieses Unwissenden gerettet werden. 

In diesem Sinne : Mach et, David!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ....obwohl - *wenn es nicht david wäre* - so ein Richter zum fahren und eins zum angucken....
> 
> auf jeden fall muss es aus den Fängen dieses Unwissenden gerettet werden.
> 
> In diesem Sinne : Mach et, David!



Ich glaube das bei dem Richter der Preis jetzt künstlich nach oben getrieben wird!!!! 
Hoffe trotzdem das David nicht zu viel zahlen muß


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich glaube das bei dem Richter der Preis jetzt künstlich nach oben getrieben wird!!!!
> Hoffe trotzdem das David nicht zu viel zahlen muß



ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht zu viel bezahlen.
zumindest hab ich vor nicht mehr als die hälfte meines letzten richter-preises zu bezahlen.
wenn der preis,für mich, zu hoch wird gebe ich hier gerne im forum bescheid. 

und sixtimesnine lass die finger vom richter (obwohl hast ja nur 2,50 geboten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo David,

wieviel hast du denn so für den letzten bezahlt...??? Nur reiiiiin interessehalber... Dumdiddum...


----------



## Revon (10. Oktober 2007)

Hey GT Fan-Gemeinde
Mal eine Rückrüstung auf Starrgabel und Orginal Vorbau. In Planung:
--Cat Eye Funktacho von 1991 
--die Orginal XT Kurbeln 
--Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 


























Revon


----------



## Revon (10. Oktober 2007)

Sorry irgendwie krieg ich es nicht hin, die Bilder in normaler Größe einzufügen..


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Oktober 2007)

bei paint  menüpunkt "bild" - "strecken und zerren" dann zb 50% eingeben.
simpel aber schnell und effektiv.
so mach ichs immer.
bis auf die naben und die rote maguras "recht" stimmig aufgebaut.
mir gefällt es sehr gut!  die zughüllen passen gut


----------



## Revon (10. Oktober 2007)

Danke!

Bei imageshack sieht man die Bilder immer erst in Bildschirmgröße, so hätte ich sie gerne eingefügt, möglicherweise liegts an der Forensoftware?

Achso, die Orginallaufräder hätte ich auch noch mit den XT Naben. Die Maguras bremsen einfach viel besser. Und da ich die Flex mit viel Aufwand  durchs Oberrohr gelegt habe, werde ich das so schnell nicht mehr ändern. ;-)


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Oktober 2007)

wat hastn da gemacht?
hast du die "kantigegenhalter" aufgebohrt?


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

..gt Trial Bikes ?


----------



## Revon (10. Oktober 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> wat hastn da gemacht?
> hast du die "kantigegenhalter" aufgebohrt?



Ehrlich gesagt, so genau weiß ich das gar nicht mehr, ist schon paar Jahre her. Hinten war nur ein Plastikröhrchen, habe ich rausgezogen, gut möglich, dass ich vorne was aufgebohrt habe. Zumindest reichte das alles nicht, weil da irgendein Siff drin war, hab ich fast 1000 mal eine langgezogene Spiral-Aussenhülle ohne die Plastikkummantelung durchgezogen, bis das so sauber war, dass die Flex durchging. Und vorher mit Sonax Rostumwandler behandelt und danach noch mit Wachs versiegelt.


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Oktober 2007)

auch ne methode, aber das ergebnis stimmt!
besser so als mit kabelbindern oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (11. Oktober 2007)

Revon schrieb:


> Sorry irgendwie krieg ich es nicht hin, die Bilder in normaler Größe einzufügen..



Hi Revon,

auf der imageshack linkpage findest du den "direct link to image"
den fuegst du folgendermassen ein:







Dann sehen wir das Bild in Originalgroesse und ohne laestigen Werbeschnickschnack.
Aber bitte vorher die Bilder auf ein ertraegliches Mass verkleinern, 800 x 600 oder so.

ach uebrigens, huepsches bike

oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2007)

So, Backwoods Nr. 2, fertig zum Einsatz:






Es ist weitgehend original geblieben, getauscht habe ich die Sattelstütze (12 Euro), Tektro V-Brakes (16 Euro komplett) und die Singlespeed-Kurbel (Stahl-Kettenblatt, Alu-Kurbeln, 15 Euro). Reifen und Schläuche (20 Euro) sind auch neu. Übersetzung fahre ich 38:14, ideal für eine Zwecke.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

mein lts auf dem weg zum forumstreffen. man dit war echt g..l  






und hier nochmal das richter (das vielleicht bald nicht mehr alleine sein wird).


----------



## cleiende (11. Oktober 2007)

David, was willst DU mit nem 19" Richter? So groß ist mein Zaskar und das ist schon etwas grenzwertig groß.


----------



## mcrenzen (11. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein  Baby,
nach zwei Rissen und einem Bruch im Hinterbau endlich wieder fit fürs Gelände...bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbau oder Komplettrahmen vom LTS...


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2007)

mcrenzen schrieb:


> Hier mein  Baby,
> nach zwei Rissen und einem Bruch im Hinterbau endlich wieder fit fürs Gelände...bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbau oder Komplettrahmen vom LTS...



Hey, das freut mich aber! Schön, dass du trotz unseres verkorksten Deals wieder so schnell im Gelände unterwegs sein kannst 
Kannst du die reparierte Stelle mal zeigen? Interessiert mich, wie es geowrden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der letzte VerkÃ¤ufer schon wieder nicht antwortet (Lotto Rahmen) hab ich mir halt gedacht Sch$$Ã drauf und bin jetzt mal 1300 km gefahren und hab mir halt dann den NOS Lotto Mobistar Rahmen vom HÃ¤ndler direkt abgeholt, so kann nix mehr schiefgehen...War echt ne Tortur..aber seht selbst...ich denke es hat sich gelohnt, der in der Bucht ging ja an oliversen..hier auch mein GlÃ¼ckwunsch...Hab noch ne gebrauchte Carbon Gabel dazu bekommen, den Steuersatz hab ich heute frÃ¼h um 3:47 noch eingepresst, hier das Ergebnis:





Ausgestattet wird das Teil mir ner 105er Gruppe, komplett in schwarz, die Kurbel gibts grad beim Zweirad St...ler fÃ¼r 44(!) â¬ neu.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## oliversen (14. Oktober 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem der letzte Verkäufer schon wieder nicht antwortet (Lotto Rahmen) hab ich mir halt gedacht Sch$$ß drauf und bin jetzt mal 1300 km gefahren und hab mir halt dann den NOS Lotto Mobistar Rahmen vom Händler direkt abgeholt, so kann nix mehr schiefgehen...War echt ne Tortur..aber seht selbst...ich denke es hat sich gelohnt, der in der Bucht ging ja an oliversen..hier auch mein Glückwunsch...Hab noch ne gebrauchte Carbon Gabel dazu bekommen, den Steuersatz hab ich heute früh um 3:47 noch eingepresst, hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub's ja gar nicht... Ich versuche mich hier still und leise auf den Fotowettbewrb vorzubereiten und Peter faellt mit in den Ruecken  . Mit wahrscheinlich dem gleichen Ansporn....
Wahnsinn.... 

Geiler Rahmen; dann sind wir schon zwei mit den gruenen Dingern.

Freu mich auf deinen Aufbau. Ich werde mein TCR-1 dafuer schlachten. Ultegra 2x9 von 1999. Ist zwar in Silber aber passt wenigstens zum Baujahr des Rahmens.

Oliver


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2007)

da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die ergebnisse ! ! !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also ich überlasse Dir auf jeden Fall das Feld, meine Räder sehen vielleicht als Nebenergebnis mal gut aus, aber für nen Fotowettbewerb mach ich sie nicht.. 

Das wird ein ernsthaftes Trainingsgerät...am liebsten wär mir zwar Campa in Carbon, aber ne 105er tuts im Augenblick für meinen Leistungsstand auch noch))

Aber das das die geilsten RRs überhaupt werden ist ja eh schon klar... 

Der Verkäufer konnte überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen dass man mehr als ein GT haben kann..tsss 

Viele Grüße
Peter






oliversen schrieb:


> Ich glaub's ja gar nicht... Ich versuche mich hier still und leise auf den Fotowettbewrb vorzubereiten und Peter faellt mit in den Ruecken  . Mit wahrscheinlich dem gleichen Ansporn....
> Wahnsinn....
> 
> Geiler Rahmen; dann sind wir schon zwei mit den gruenen Dingern.
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, Nachtrag..

Freu dich auf die Farbe.. ist echt SCHLEIMGRÜN  Jeder KAWASAKI Fahrer wird vor Neid erblassen!!!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## hoeckle (14. Oktober 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Nachtrag..
> 
> Freu dich auf die Farbe.. ist echt SCHLEIMGRÜN  Jeder KAWASAKI Fahrer wird vor Neid erblassen!!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße



Nee, nicht wirklich...! Ist zuviel andere Farbe dabei....


----------



## Revon (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Tipps von B-Ston3D und oliversen beherzigt  bezüglich der Größe und neue Bilder bei Tageslicht gemacht und hoffe, dass das Einfügen nun funktioniert. Ich hoffe, ich erschlage euch nicht mit der Bilderflut.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Oktober 2007)

ach ja, ist halt gt.......


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich möcht Euch auch noch ein "neues Familienmitglied" vorstellen  

Vorname: GT
Nachname: Xizang Team
geb.: 1999
nach Deutschland eingereist: 10. Okt. 2007

Endlich fertig!!!





Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Oktober 2007)

bitte bitte ein anderes grosses kettenblatt.

  ansonsten wunderbar (verstecktes titan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich möcht Euch auch noch ein "neues Familienmitglied" vorstellen
> 
> Vorname: GT
> Nachname: Xizang Team
> ...



   Glückwunsch !!! Viel Spaß beim Taufen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar mal werden wir noch wach...

Dann zeig ich euch das Xizang Team von meinem Mitbewohner mal 


*
Schickes Rad mountymaus!*


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Oktober 2007)

WOW, das rad ist wirklich wunderschön geworden


----------



## Janikulus (16. Oktober 2007)

super schön  sehr stimmiger Aufbau.

(noch einen anderen VR Reifen)


----------



## TobiasAlt (16. Oktober 2007)

wo haste es denn gekauft ?

ebay.com ?


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

TobiasAlt schrieb:


> wo haste es denn gekauft ?
> 
> ebay.com ?



Habe nur den Rahnmen bei ebay.uk gekauft, für den Rest musste mein STORCK Bandit herhalten.


----------



## mcrenzen (16. Oktober 2007)

hey kingmoe,
hier die Bilder von den reparierten Stellen, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert, da ich keine Digicam habe. Die Teile wurden von Zebras oder so ähnlich geschweißt, die schweissen auch Flugzeugteile. Alle Risse und Brüche wurden sauber ausgearbeitet und verschweißt. 
Hab sie gestern seit einer Ewigkeit mal wieder ausgeführt;-)


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> für den Rest musste mein STORCK Bandit herhalten.



Was nicht das schlechteste ist, wenn ich so an die Gespräche beim Treffen und die meinen, mit meinem schweizer Freund, über Herrn S. denke....  

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir alles gute beim Plastebomber...


----------



## alf2 (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich möcht Euch auch noch ein "neues Familienmitglied" vorstellen



Der ist wirklich schön geworden!
Gratuliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch, aber ist das wirklich Titan?  






Ich würde den Rahmen einfach mal abbeizen und nachsehen.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2007)

@mountymaus: Ja, sehr schön geworden! Ging ja dann doch sehr zügig mit dem Aufbau. Und: Lackiertes Titan ist Understatement pur.  

Schon gefahren?


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2007)

@revon: Tolles Team Avalanche 

Nach der Umrüstung auf "Breite" Reifen wirst Du kaum noch ein anderes Rad fahren wollen. Ich fahre auf meinem starren 1995er Avalanche den Mountain King in 2.4 mit rel. wenig Druck (2,3 bar) und bin jedesmal aufs neue begeistert.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2007)

mcrenzen schrieb:


> hey kingmoe,
> hier die Bilder von den reparierten Stellen, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert, da ich keine Digicam habe. Die Teile wurden von Zebras oder so ähnlich geschweißt, die schweissen auch Flugzeugteile. Alle Risse und Brüche wurden sauber ausgearbeitet und verschweißt.
> Hab sie gestern seit einer Ewigkeit mal wieder ausgeführt;-)



Sieht sehr sauber aus, gute Arbeit!

@ mountymaus: Schickes Bike! 
Einzig das große KB stört etwas und ich bin kein großer Freund vom Mischen von Elox-Tönen und Pulverfarben, also hier den roten Maguras gemixt mit Steuersatz und Flaschenhalter. Aber das ist Ansichtssache und Haarspalterei ;-)
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mountymaus (17. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @mountymaus:
> Schon gefahren?



Das Bike ist erst gestern fertig geworden, da wurde es schon dunkel


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ...fertig...



Fertig sind sie doch nie, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (17. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @revon: Tolles Team Avalanche
> 
> Nach der Umrüstung auf "Breite" Reifen wirst Du kaum noch ein anderes Rad fahren wollen. Ich fahre auf meinem starren 1995er Avalanche den Mountain King in 2.4 mit rel. wenig Druck (2,3 bar) und bin jedesmal aufs neue begeistert.



Hallo Manni!
Ich habe die 2.35er Larsen TT schon bestellt, hoffe, dass ich sie spätestens Anfang nächster Woche habe. Dein Avalanche hätte ich im ersten Moment für ein Zaskar gehalten. Schönes Rad! Auch die schmale XT Kurbel..


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2007)

Mein Avalanche nimmt langsam Formen an:






Fehlen nur noch Bremsen, Antrieb und Sattel ... ich brauch ne Ritchey WCS V2 (Alu) Sattelstütze in 27,2 x 400 mm, hat die noch jemand und möchte sie loswerden? Transalp hat leider ne 350er geliefert, obwohl ich ausdrücklich ne 400er bestellt hatte.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Oktober 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Avalanche nimmt langsam Formen an:
> 
> Fehlen nur noch Bremsen, Antrieb und Sattel ... ich brauch ne Ritchey WCS V2 (Alu) Sattelstütze in 27,2 x 400 mm, hat die noch jemand und möchte sie loswerden? Transalp hat leider ne 350er geliefert, obwohl ich ausdrücklich ne 400er bestellt hatte.



Und da in die Mitte montierst du noch eine Kinnauflage...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und da in die Mitte montierst du noch eine Kinnauflage...



Wäre ne Idee 

Nee der Schaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt, hab mir extra nen Rohrschneider zugelegt. Bin mir bloss noch nicht sicher, ob ich erstmal Spacer unter mache oder nicht, das Rad ist wegen der langen Gabel eigentlich so schon recht hoch vorne.


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Oktober 2007)

machs doch erstmal mit spacern.
kürzen kannstest immer noch, nur nicht wieder dran schweissen.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja werd ich auch erstmal machen.

Was sagt ihr zu der Kombi:

Rahmen wie oben
Rock Shox Reba Team mit PopLock
Ritchey WCS Steuersatz
Ritchey WCS Vorbau 120mm OS
Ritchey WCS Flatbar OS mit WCS Barends
Ritchey WCS V2 Sattelstütze
XLC Klemme
Sattel weiss ich noch nicht genau, Selle SLR XP oder Flite Gel Max
Räder sind Mavic 717, XT-Naben, DT-Swiss 2.0/1.8/2.0, XT CenterLock Scheiben, XT Nabe
Reifen sind IRC Mythos II wahrscheinlich Schwalbe Schläuchen
Schaltung wird komplett XT 2008
Bremsen will ich evtl. auch die XT 2008er Scheibe nehmen, die Scheiben evtl. gegen XTR CenterLock tauschen.

Habt ihr Gegen- bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge? Schaltung, Bremsen und Sattel hab ich noch nix bestellt, und bin da relativ flexibel. Preislich sollte es im Rahmen bleiben, XTR oder Sram X0 fällt deshalb raus. In der oben genannten Kombi sollte das Rad unter 11 kg bleiben.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ich brauch ne Ritchey WCS V2 (Alu) Sattelstütze in 27,2 x 400 mm, hat die noch jemand und möchte sie loswerden? Transalp hat leider ne 350er geliefert, obwohl ich ausdrücklich ne 400er bestellt hatte.



Soweit ich weiß gibts die WCS nur in 350mm, ich habe auch keine 400er WCS für mein Zaskar gefunden und habe dann eine Ritchey Pro nehmen müssen. Ansonsten funktionelle  Zusammenstellung, würde aber anstatt der 08er XT eher die "alte" XTR verbauen, Bremsen Magura Marta.


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi, bin auch wieder fertig... Heute war die erste Ausfahrt.













Man beachte: DISKAUFNAHMEN!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja Pfüatie !


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Oktober 2007)

...wobei ich die vordere Disk wohl jetzt im Herbst rausnehmen werde. Bei gutem Wetter ist das Teil echt vorteilhaft und in der Tat schneller, aber bei den derzeitigen Herbstaussichten ein klitzkleines Bisserl windanfällig 

Der Tria-Aufsatz ist übrigens nur testweise montiert. Aber offensichtlich sind MTB-Rahmengeometrie und Tria-Aufsatz inkompatibel... Aufm Triarahmen sitzt man damit echt günstig, aber auf dem Avalanche kann man damit alles, nur nicht lenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Lieber Jedi, bitte nicht böse sein, aber das arme Avalanche passt besser in den "Vergewaltigte GT's" Thread. Und das liegt imho nicht nur am Disk-LRS, sondern auch an der Gabel, am Lenkeraufsatz, an der Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern, an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme.....(die ich übrigens auch noch für gefährlich halte, da der Rahmen für diese Belastung sicher nicht ausgelegt ist), gefederte Sattelstützen finde ich generell zum :kotz: und die gesamte Geometrie des Bikes sieht doch sehr träge aus.

Sicher ist Dein Avalanche ein Hingucker. Aber für mich kein positiver.

Manni


----------



## GT-Man (18. Oktober 2007)

Triathlonaufsätze gehören an Triathlonräder. 








Alles andere ist entweder grenzwertig (Rennräder) oder geht leider gar nicht (MTBs/Trekkingräder). Ich würde ihn abnehmen - ansonsten witziges Bike.


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Lieber Jedi, bitte nicht böse sein, aber das arme Avalanche passt besser in den "Vergewaltigte GT's" Thread. Und das liegt imho nicht nur am Disk-LRS, sondern auch an der Gabel, am Lenkeraufsatz, an der Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern, an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme.....(die ich übrigens auch noch für gefährlich halte, da der Rahmen für diese Belastung sicher nicht ausgelegt ist), gefederte Sattelstützen finde ich generell zum :kotz: und die gesamte Geometrie des Bikes sieht doch sehr träge aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



naja das rad taucht ja immer wieder mal hier auf ... und sorgt für diskussionen....  und immer wieder reib ich mir die augen und denke.. armer rahmen... kann dem mal jemand den fangschuss geben... aber trotz allem da liebt jemand sein gt und fährt es auch und letzendlich mus es dir gefallen. sicherlich so gewöhnungsbedürftig und ungewöhnlich wie des fetten sklave.


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass es nicht ganz (eigentlich garnicht) meinem Geschmack  entspricht, ABER...

... wenigstens mal ein Rad, das auch gerfahren wird! Und zwar artgerecht (aber nur ohne Tria-Ausatz).


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Lieber Jedi, bitte nicht böse sein, aber das arme Avalanche passt besser in den "Vergewaltigte GT's" Thread. Und das liegt imho nicht nur am Disk-LRS, sondern auch an der Gabel, am Lenkeraufsatz, an der Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern, an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme.....(die ich übrigens auch noch für gefährlich halte, da der Rahmen für diese Belastung sicher nicht ausgelegt ist), gefederte Sattelstützen finde ich generell zum :kotz: und die gesamte Geometrie des Bikes sieht doch sehr träge aus.
> 
> ...




Manni hat schon geschrieben was Ich dachte!


----------



## kingmoe (18. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ...aber trotz allem da liebt jemand sein gt und fährt es auch und letzendlich mus es dir gefallen.



Absolut, hier will ja auch niemand pöbeln, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden - und das ist gut so!


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

@jedi: ich finde deine bikes ja schon fast traditionell grauslig (dieses hier toppt fast alles bisherige  ), aber ich finde es grossartig, dass du dich nicht beirren lässt und immer munter weiter schraubst und v. a. postest


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @jedi: ich finde deine bikes ja schon fast traditionell grauslig (dieses hier toppt fast alles bisherige  ), aber ich finde es grossartig, dass du dich nicht beirren lässt und immer munter weiter schraubst und v. a. postest



ja, sehe ich genauso. frei nach sinatra:"i did it my way".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (19. Oktober 2007)

genau. ich zitiere mal sinngemäß einen dicken alten mann:
_"immerhin hat er eier!"_

aber es ist schon so, daß manche bikes ausgewogen polarisieren (äpfel, pol oben und unten, gleichmäßiger rotationskörper) und andere einseitig polarisieren (birnen, schwerpunktmäßig unterer pol).

doch wir haben uns hier über die ganzen jahre etwas wunderbares aufgebaut, dessen konsens lautet: ein GT ist ein GT ist ein GT...


----------



## toad0111 (19. Oktober 2007)

hallo ihr GT-ler 
nach mehrjähriger bike-pause möchte ich (als ehemaliger langjähriger zaskar-fahrer) euch und euren rädern einfach mal meien sympahtie ausdrücken.
ich bin immer noch ein sehr grosser fan der räder und werde meine zaskar-zeit nie vergessen ! 
"leider" ist die wahl meines bikes bei meinem neueinstieg nicht auf gt gefallen -es ist ein speci.-epic geworden.....naja vielleicht ist ja demnächst irgendwann nochmal geld für ein gt-hardtail da


----------



## oliversen (19. Oktober 2007)

toad0111 schrieb:


> hallo ihr GT-ler
> nach mehrjähriger bike-pause möchte ich (als ehemaliger langjähriger zaskar-fahrer) euch und euren rädern einfach mal meien sympahtie ausdrücken.
> ich bin immer noch ein sehr grosser fan der räder und werde meine zaskar-zeit nie vergessen !
> "leider" ist die wahl meines bikes bei meinem neueinstieg nicht auf gt gefallen -es ist ein speci.-epic geworden.....naja vielleicht ist ja demnächst irgendwann nochmal geld für ein gt-hardtail da



Danke fuer die Blumen und willkommen im Forum. 
Ich denke wenn du dein Epic verkaufst, dann kannst du dir sicher ein sehr schoenes Xizang und noch ein gutes Zaskar dazu aufbauen.

Nur ein Gedanke    

oliversen


----------



## toad0111 (19. Oktober 2007)

haha....ja danke für den tip, nach den ersten beiden touren muss ich aber
sagen dass epic ist schon auch sehr geil !
also sparen fürs zweitrad


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

genau! mit ein wenig geduld und kenntnis der materie lässt sich auch für ein überschaubares budget ein schönes GT hardtail aufbauen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Oktober 2007)

Ihr tuts schon wieder...







den Virus weitergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

jahaha...


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2007)

tröpfcheninfektion.... viele verseuchte wirte geben winzige variierte varianten des virus ab.... und im endeffekt kann sich das immunsystem gegen so ne geballte angriffsmacht irgendwann einfach nihct zur wehr setzten....

ich würde schonmal bluthochdruckmittelchen bereitlegen sowie den link zu den gängigen beipackzettel beisteuern...

www.mtb-kataloge.de unter gt... da findeste fixen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Oktober 2007)

Na solange genug Räder für alle da sind sehe ich da keine Probleme


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2007)

dann mach ich mal den anfixer...

urzassi hier für schmales geld 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4150283&postcount=2723

und wer farbe bevorzugt der bekommt auch was für kleines geld:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=300152347453&category0=&fvi=1

da ist sparen keine ausrede mehr (gewesen)


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

Dank Mannis Leihgabe heute fertig geworden 





Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden dann noch geändert. Dann gibt es auch bessere Fotos


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Oktober 2007)

Sieht doch schon nett aus!......und wie bremst es sich soo?


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2007)

fast so schön wie meins!!!!!!


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon nett aus!......und wie bremst es sich soo?



Sicherlich gut. Die Bremsen kennst Du Sind Deine ehemaligen Maguras


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Oktober 2007)

> Die Bremsen kennst Du



Hab Ich doch schon an der Stahlflex erkannt...deshalb ja auch die Frage!   Freut mich...passen auch gut zum Bike!


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dank Mannis Leihgabe heute fertig geworden
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden dann noch geändert. Dann gibt es auch bessere Fotos



optisch mal wieder sehr fraglich mit der reifenschrift nicht über den ventilkappen....  sonst sehr schön.

pass aber bei den stahlflexen in verbindung mit den sts muffen auf. gummischlauch drüber oder sowas. die sind schneller durch als man denkt und lassen sich so schwer auswechseln. obwohl ich ja hier noch ein erstazteil rumfliegen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> optisch mal wieder sehr fraglich mit der reifenschrift nicht über den ventilkappen....  sonst sehr schön.
> 
> pass aber bei den stahlflexen in verbindung mit den sts muffen auf. gummischlauch drüber oder sowas. die sind schneller durch als man denkt und lassen sich so schwer auswechseln. obwohl ich ja hier noch ein erstazteil rumfliegen habe...



Ist doch der DH-Rahmen. Wenn die Muffen so dick sind wie die untere dann  ich darüber.

Interessanter wäre ein Hinterbau für einen STS bzw. Sitz- und Kettenstrebe. Das wäre noch etwas


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist doch der DH-Rahmen. Wenn die Muffen so dick sind wie die untere dann  ich darüber.
> 
> Interessanter wäre ein Hinterbau für einen STS bzw. Sitz- und Kettenstrebe. Das wäre noch etwas



lach mal nicht zu laut....


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> lach mal nicht zu laut....



Ist aber etwas drüber. Deshalb darf ich lachen


----------



## jedinightmare (21. Oktober 2007)

HEEE IHR NÖRGLER...!!!!

Also, der Tria-Aufsatz ist wieder ab. War echt nicht so wirklich meine beste Idee. Aber endet bei Euch eigentlich auch jede Tagestour immer an der selben Verpflegungsstelle...? 





Und ausserdem, sooooo vergewaltigt finde ich mein Bike gar nicht. Und wenn, dann hat die Vergewaltigung Spaß gemacht!!!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Oktober 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> HEEE IHR NÖRGLER...!!!!
> Aber endet bei Euch eigentlich auch jede Tagestour immer an der selben Verpflegungsstelle...?



Ja, das tun sie (mjam) 
Aber hier inner Weltstadt  hamse durchgehend geöffnet. 
Hab ick dit jut... .

Ohne Tria ists schon deutlich besser  
Du liebst Dein Bike. Das ist alles, was zählt.
Ich finds cool. Es ist schließlich ein GT.


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Oktober 2007)

na sieht ja aus wie ein mc drive etwas ausserhalb der city
in der stadt haben die dinger in unser weltstadt köln auch rund um die uhr auf


----------



## jedinightmare (21. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> na sieht ja aus wie ein mc drive etwas ausserhalb der city
> in der stadt haben die dinger in unser weltstadt köln auch rund um die uhr auf



Yo. Kerpen-Sindorf.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Oktober 2007)

was für ein erhabenes gefühl ein gt zu besitzen und es gefahren zu haben.


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Und ausserdem, sooooo vergewaltigt finde ich mein Bike gar nicht. Und wenn, dann hat die Vergewaltigung Spaß gemacht!!!!!



sagen wirs mal so - ne singlecrown gabel würde da schon DEUTliche besserung bringen. und wenn du die bremsleitung nicht so bastelmäßig sondern zb hiermit :

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...festigungskit-mit-Schrumpfschlauch::9041.html

befestigst... und zumindest nen anderen kettenspanner... ja dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (22. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> sagen wirs mal so - ne singlecrown gabel würde da schon DEUTliche besserung bringen. und wenn du die bremsleitung nicht so bastelmäßig sondern zb hiermit :
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...festigungskit-mit-Schrumpfschlauch::9041.html
> 
> befestigst... und zumindest nen anderen kettenspanner... ja dann...



Ja, das Magura-Set soll eh noch dran - die Kabelbinder stören mich selbst ein wenig. 
Ich hatte bisher einen anderen Kettenspanner, der sah um Welten besser aus, aber der ist leider vor zwei Monaten eins mit der Macht geworden... Das jetzt montierte Teil lag hier noch rum. Funktioniert zummindest und hat gegenüber dem alten den Vorteil, dass er sich auf der Kettenstrebe nicht drehen kann.


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher einen anderen Kettenspanner, der sah um Welten besser aus, aber der ist leider vor zwei Monaten eins mit der Macht geworden...



für was brauchst du denn überhaupt einen kettenspanner?
drescht du das teil wirklich so den berg runter ???


----------



## esde (22. Oktober 2007)

Liebe auf den ersten Blick

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen..schönes Terramoto von 94..und es ist einfach nur schön damit zu fahren.Bin davor nur einmal im Urlaub 1996 mit einem weißen  GT Avalanche eine Tour gefahren (halt ausgeliehen), wollte es kaum zurückgeben. So und nun habe ich endlich selber ein GT und wir werden uns nicht mehr trennen Natürlich habe ich die Hörnchen runtergestellt!

Viele grüße
Sammy


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Oktober 2007)

@versus: Durch das große Kettenblatt spinnt die Kette je nach Übersetzung etwas. Deswégen der Kettenspanner.

@esde: Schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2007)

esde schrieb:


> Liebe auf den ersten Blick
> 
> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen..schönes Terramoto von 94..und es ist einfach nur schön damit zu fahren.Bin davor nur einmal im Urlaub 1996 mit einem weißen  GT Avalanche eine Tour gefahren (halt ausgeliehen), wollte es kaum zurückgeben. So und nun habe ich endlich selber ein GT und wir werden uns nicht mehr trennen Natürlich habe ich die Hörnchen runtergestellt!
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club. Schönes Rad


----------



## esde (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke, darf auch in meinem Zimmer Überwintern..zusammen mit der Zimmerpalme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2007)

esde schrieb:


> Liebe auf den ersten Blick
> 
> ....Ich konnte nicht widerstehen..schönes Terramoto von 94..und es ist einfach nur schön damit zu fahren. Natürlich habe ich die Hörnchen runtergestellt!
> 
> ...



Hallo nettes Bike,
Hörnchen runterstellen ist gut, aber die elend langen Dinger abschrauben besser 
Auch wenn sie zum Baujahr passen.


----------



## esde (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi Mountymaus,

ja so lange Hörnchen bin ich selber auch noch nie gefahren, da überflüssig.
Sind auch schon runter, muss die Original Griffe wechseln und die Züge werden auch erneuert. Denn kommen gleich Stummelhörnchen ran und dann passt es


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Oktober 2007)

Sodele

Hier mal vorab Bilder von meinem Xizang . 
Wird aber über den Winter noch die ein oder andere Veränderung erfahren - kommt natürlich ganz darauf an ob ich die noch "fehlenden" Teile a) finde und b) bereit bin den dafür aufgerufenen Preis zu zahlen . 
An der Optik wird sich aber nur noch wenig ändern .






Kleine Teileliste :
Rahmen : ist ja klar
Gabel : Rock Shox Mag 21 SL Titanium
Steuersatz : King
Vorbau : GT Stahl
Lenker : Ritchey Force
Sattelstütze : Syncros Titan
Sattel : Flite 
Bremsen : vorne Suntour XC Pro , hinten XT U-Brake 
Bremshebel : Real
Laufräder : Hope Naben , teilweise Titan und eigentlich für Scheiben ( ne Art Centerlock System ) mit Mavic 217 SUP Felgen und Panaracer Dart / Smoke Kombi
Kurbel : Sims 
Schaltung : Vorne Suntour , hinten XTR und geschaltet wird mit XT Daumis


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

Seeeehr schick!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (27. Oktober 2007)

hier mal ein kleines Update unserer Zaskars:

- 1996 16Zoll BB:





- 1996 18Zoll BB:





.


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Oktober 2007)

Alle drei sind wirklich klasse!
Wobei das LE mit einem graden Lenker meiner Vorstellung von einem perfekten Rad ganz nahe kommen würde! Lenker ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Die Kurbel sieht wirklich richtig gut aus.

Gruß...


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

tolle bikes !!!

das xizang ist ein traum, auch wenn ich es bezgl gabel und bremse aktueller aufgebaut hätte !

auch die beiden alus sind genau nach meinem geschmack: ein guter mix aus oldschool und artgerecht bewegbar !


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2007)

Meinen Glückwunsch Benjamin. Der Xizang ist ist wirklich schön geworden. Die MAG passt perfekt zu dem schlanken Rahmen. Das passende Trikot hast Du ja heute morgen auch bekommen 

Die Zaskars sind auch sehr schön aufgebaut.

@versus

Was macht den Dein Xizang-Projekt??


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

liegt auf eis, denn ich habe mir gestern was gekauft, was ich später im ketzterei-fred posten muss. es passt aber eindeutig besser hier ins revier als ein xizang. 
das xcr "durfte" ich ja nicht mit psylo fahren...


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> liegt auf eis, denn ich habe mir gestern was gekauft, was ich später im ketzterei-fred posten muss. es passt aber eindeutig besser hier ins revier als ein xizang.
> das xcr "durfte" ich ja nicht mit psylo fahren...



Solange es kein C-Bike ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

keine sorge, es ist ein k-bike


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4172738&postcount=35


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch ich gehe demnächst in Richtung Kona fremd , bleibe aber meiner zweiten Leidenschaft neben GT treu - schöne Stahlbikes

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/4/56978PICT0005-large.JPG

Muss ich nur   noch in Berlin abholen @ Davidbelize - keine Sorge , wir besuchen dich auch , muss nur noch geklärt werden , wann genau wir in Berlin sind


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2007)

Welche Kurbeln passen besser zum Rad?

Was meint ihr, evtl. noch nen schwarzen Radsatz?

Unten ist der aktuelle Stand. Hab gestern die Billig Kenda (870 Gramm gewogen) gegen Schwalbe Smart Sam (530 Gramm Herstellerangabe) gewechselt. Die LX V-Brakes sind nur übergangsweise dran, bis ich vernünftige schwarze Bremsen gefunden habe. Es kratzt jetzt knapp an der 10kg-Grenze. Was meint ihr, passen evtl. Cantis besser als V-Brakes? Ich fahr eh nur gemütliches Tempo damit, ist meine Alltags-Schlampe


----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. Oktober 2007)

Seeehhhrrr geil  SO muß ein Zassi in Ball Burnished aussehen (bzw. in die Richtung wird auch meines gehen, wenn ich endlich mal...)   

Ich würde die silbernen nehmen oder andere schwarze Kurbeln, also nicht Deore.  

LG Erol


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2007)

Effendi, ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen. Erstens ist es kein Zaskar, sondern ein Backwoods. Und zweitens sind die Kurbeln keine Deore, sondern 15 Euro Kurbeln von Hartje mit 4-Kant Noname-Innenlager 

Aber für ein Alltagsrad reicht das vollkommen.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2007)

schwarz


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

schöne stadtflitze!

ich kann avids sd5 empfehlen. schwarz, recht leicht, billig und gute bremskraft

hier gibt grad welche, wobei der sk-preis zu hoch ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260175746905&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2007)

Versus, die Avids gefallen mir, werd ich nehmen. 

Genial wäre noch ein Satz schwarze Infernos ... (Achtung: Insider  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. Oktober 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Effendi, ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen. Erstens ist es kein Zaskar, sondern ein Backwoods. Und zweitens sind die Kurbeln keine Deore, sondern 15 Euro Kurbeln von Hartje mit 4-Kant Noname-Innenlager
> 
> Aber für ein Alltagsrad reicht das vollkommen.



Es sieht zaskarig genug aus, daß Du nicht nur in die Woods damit kommst sondern auch back


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Oktober 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Es sieht zaskarig genug aus, daß Du nicht nur in die Woods damit kommst sondern auch back



Gut rausgeredet


----------



## Gt - Liebhaber (29. Oktober 2007)




----------



## oldman (29. Oktober 2007)

Gt - Liebhaber schrieb:


>



für spam sollte man kräftig auf's maul kriegen!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> für spam sollte man kräftig auf's maul kriegen!


*DAFÜR!*


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Oktober 2007)

*Früher wurde man schon für weniger gevierteilt  

Ach wo ist sie hin , die gute alte Zeit  ​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *DAFÜR!*



*DITO*


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Oktober 2007)

Ruhig, Braune!
Ich nehme an, dass GT- Liebhaber uns auf eine Gruppe im Schüler-Verzeichnis hinweisen wollte, die er gegründet hat. Und ich nehme an, dass es dabei um GTs geht. Also kein Spam, aber für uns hier auch doof, weil wir keine Schüler sind und uns deswegen nicht anmelden werden.


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2007)

und andererseits zeigt das das wir hier im gt foprum unsere freiheit haben ohne muttis aufsicht zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ruhig, Braune!



    ICH DACHTE DIE GÄBE ES VOR ALLEM IM KTWR


----------



## BadCatWillum (30. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein 16 Zoll 1995 Zaskar LE, neulich fuer meine Frau mit F80 aufgebaut worden.
Weitere Bilder: http://flickr.com/photos/wstephenson/sets/72157601241585675/


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. Oktober 2007)

Sieht mir etwas zu klein aus, oder warum schaut die Sattelstütze soweit raus?


----------



## toncoc (30. Oktober 2007)

noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Oktober 2007)

che bello


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2007)

BadCatWillum schrieb:


> Hier mein 16 Zoll 1995 Zaskar LE, neulich fuer meine Frau mit F80 aufgebaut worden.
> Weitere Bilder: http://flickr.com/photos/wstephenson/sets/72157601241585675/



toller rahmen und gabel, aber um ehrlich zu sein sieht der rest ein wenig zusammengestückelt aus.

ich würde bei stütze, lenker, spacer und vorbau in einer farbe bleiben. am besten die gabelfarbe, was bei der fox zugegebenermaßen schwierig ist.
deshalb wäre schwarz mein wahl, wenn das auch zur kurbel nicht so recht passt. spritzschutz und flaschenhalter passen imho gar nicht.

aber insgesamt natürlich ein tolles gefährt für die liebste 

@toncoc: sieht klasse aus ! mehr davon wenn es fertig ist !


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Oktober 2007)

> @toncoc: sieht klasse aus ! mehr davon wenn es fertig ist !



!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (31. Oktober 2007)

@toncoc

Perfekt!


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2007)

Nun ist er endlich fertig.  

Nachdem ich noch ein NOS Rahmenhauptteil bekommen habe, sollte an dem Bike nichts mehr passieren. 









Mehr Fotos in der Galerie 

P.S. Die Sattelklemme wird noch getauscht


----------



## Manni1599 (3. November 2007)

Schönes DH! Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Silbernen Anbauteilen und der Schwarzen Duke. Und die Quicksilver ist eh geil.... 

 Aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja krass! 

In kürze werde ich es ja live sehen 

Manni


----------



## TobiasAlt (3. November 2007)

sieht gut aus


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2007)

Schlicht und doch auffällig, sehr genial


----------



## KONI-DU (3. November 2007)

Sehr geil - Gefällt mir


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja krass!



Die Sattelstütze schaut ca. 24 cm aus den Rahmen heraus. Ist nur 1 cm mehr als bei dem roten Zaskar. Ich denke, das liegt auch daran, dass es sich um den DH-Rahmen handelt. Ich habe diesen ja als normales CC-Bike aufgebaut.


----------



## Kint (4. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze schaut ca. 24 cm aus den Rahmen heraus. Ist nur 1 cm mehr als bei dem roten Zaskar. Ich denke, das liegt auch daran, dass es sich um den DH-Rahmen handelt. Ich habe diesen ja als normales CC-Bike aufgebaut.



plus die roox ist lang genug um genug im rahmen zu stecken


----------



## GT-Man (4. November 2007)

Ich bin ja schon sehr neidisch. Ein STS DH fehlt mir noch. Sehr schickes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. November 2007)

so am wochenende mit einem freund durch den grunewald geheizt,
das cannibal ist ein geschenk von sixtimesnine und mir an besagten freund,damit er endlich mal an die frische luft kommt. 


stefan es hat spass gemacht.  










sorry jungs,merke gerade das ich im falschen thread gepostet habe.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. November 2007)

Mal kein Bike, aber GT
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434695/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mal kein Bike, aber GT
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434695/cat/500/ppuser/49688



son saturn trikot war oder ist grade inner bucht


----------



## oldman (8. November 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mal kein Bike, aber GT
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434695/cat/500/ppuser/49688



das muss "Trikots GT" heissen und nicht "Trikot's GT", schnell wegmachen, bevor noch jemand einen Kommentar wie z.B. "Deppenapostroph" dranschreibt


----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> das muss "Trikots GT" heissen und nicht "Trikot's GT", schnell wegmachen, bevor noch jemand einen Kommentar wie z.B. "Deppenapostroph" dranschreibt




zu spät....


----------



## Janikulus (10. November 2007)

soooo, STS 1000DS, gestern fast fertig aufgebaut, heute erste Tour in Schneeregen... es lebe der Winterpokal.





Grobe Teileliste: Mavic Crosstrail, Ritchey Pro, Magura Louise Carbon BAT, XT 20008, RS Revelation U-Turn, Race face Evolve XC.
Wird noch geändert: RS Dämpfer einstellen, Leitungsführung, HR Reifen drehen, Kette kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. November 2007)

*So, habe endlich nach den letzten zwei chaotischen Wochen das Avalanche für den Winterpokal fertig bekommen.
Neues HR Laufrad Mavic 317 disc mit Deore Nabe,  Rock Shox Duke von Manni ( Danke nochmal ) und etwas Licht Mirage Evo & EvoX von Sigma.*




*Leider ist die Gabel silber aber passt denke ich trotzdem!*





*Endlich sehe ich den Weg wieder *





*Mannis Ex Gabel und Sebastians (salzbrezel) EX EX Gabel*

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Davidbelize (10. November 2007)

thermoplast ist und bleibt einer der leckersten fully-rahmen der welt.

ich glaube ich sollte auch mal wieder aufs lts klettern und damit punkte fürn wp einfahren.


gratulation janikulus sehr sehr schön. 

fast so schön wie meins. 

von mir gibts noch 10 punkte für den hintergrund


----------



## Janikulus (10. November 2007)

Danke David! Ja die Thermoplast Rahmen sind extrem schön.
Hintergrund ist unsere Hauswand im Garten.

@GT-Hinterland: ist das der Nipack oder Bleipack für die Sigma?? Habe ich uns auch bestellt, wie sind die Lampen?


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *So, habe endlich nach den letzten zwei chaotischen Wochen das Avalanche für den Winterpokal fertig bekommen.*


*

Da fehlt ein Flaschenhalter oder trinkst du im Winter aus der Blase? Ansonsten ist's ein sehr schönes Avalanche und die silberne Duke fällt auch erst auf den zweiten Blick auf. Etwas schwarzes würde sich besser machen. Apropos Duke und Scheibenbremsen: Wie ist die Gabel von der Steifigkeit her?*


----------



## salzbrezel (10. November 2007)

@ Hinterland

Na, ich bin doch nicht Sebastian... ich bin Philip 
Freut mich, dass dir die Gabel gute Dienste leisten kann. Das Rad sieht gut aus. Finde siber passt sehr gut (Kurbel, Bremsen), sonst würde ich nur eine weiße nehmen.

@ Bastie
Die Duke ist recht steif. War ja damals von Rock Shox extra dafür ausgelegt, dem neuen Disc-Boom gerecht zu werden.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. November 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Flaschenhalter oder trinkst du im Winter aus der Blase? Ansonsten ist's ein sehr schönes Avalanche und die silberne Duke fällt auch erst auf den zweiten Blick auf. Etwas schwarzes würde sich besser machen. Apropos Duke und Scheibenbremsen: Wie ist die Gabel von der Steifigkeit her?



Ich trinke aus der Blase! Schwarz will ich an dem Bike eigentlich nicht so in den Vordergrund stellen, da ich ja nächstes Jahr wieder auf eine weiße Gabel umbauen werde! Steifigkeit kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, da ich noch keinen Meter gefahren bin! Werde Dir aber berichten!



Janikulus schrieb:


> Danke David! Ja die Thermoplast Rahmen sind extrem schön.
> Hintergrund ist unsere Hauswand im Garten.
> 
> @GT-Hinterland: ist das der Nipack oder Bleipack für die Sigma?? Habe ich uns auch bestellt, wie sind die Lampen?



Es ist der Bleipack. Die Lampen sind meiner meinung nach sehr hell 
Bin ja vorher nur mit einer Kerze am Lenker gefahren 



salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ Hinterland
> 
> Na, ich bin doch nicht Sebastian... ich bin Philip
> Freut mich, dass dir die Gabel gute Dienste leisten kann. Das Rad sieht gut aus. Finde siber passt sehr gut (Kurbel, Bremsen), sonst würde ich nur eine weiße nehmen.
> ...



Sorry Phillip   
Das Gewicht zur RST Gabel ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Denke die Gabel bringt mich gut durch den Winter!


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2007)

Fertig:


















































Und schon steckt das näxte Aufbau-Objekt in der Pipeline


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. November 2007)

TigersClaw,
der 2005er Avalanche sieht mit der 2008er XT richtg gut aus 
Kann das sein das der ZR2000 mein Alter Rahmen war?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2007)

Das kann gut sein, kommt drauf an, an wen Du ihn verkauft hast.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. November 2007)

Hier mal ein erster Stand zum Aufbau des Mobistar Rahmens...

Der Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Gabel, LRS, Lenker werden noch durch Easton Teile ersetzt, ist ja schließlich ein Sponsor gewesen und ich bekomm ja Eink.Preise...Aber die Richtung ist klar..bunt in schwarz..)










Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2007)

Schönes Ding, hätte ich auch genommen 

Dein anderes Lotto gefällt mir von den Farben her noch besser.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. November 2007)

Hier mal ein paar neue pics von meinem schwarzen Zaskar! Jetzt mit P-Bone...XT Pedalen...Mavic Felgen + DT Hügi Naben + IRC Mythos XC Reifen!






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Stemmel (12. November 2007)

@peru73
Sehr schick! So eines hätte ich auch gerne gehabt!  

@GT-Musa
Schön schlicht, so etwas gefällt mir auch...  

Daggi


----------



## hoeckle (12. November 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar neue pics von meinem schwarzen Zaskar! Jetzt mit P-Bone...XT Pedalen...Mavic Felgen + DT Hügi Naben + IRC Mythos XC Reifen!
> 
> [


 

...und roten YETI Griffen!!!? Aber sonst sehr schön....


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2007)

Ich finde, die roten Teile passen echt gut zum Rad. Yeti (LockOn) Griffe fahre ich auch an zwei meiner GTs, eben weil sie verschraubt werden, und supergriffig sind.


----------



## derstef (14. November 2007)

meins....

lg
stef


----------



## Janikulus (16. November 2007)

ein ganz wenig off topic aber passend zum Winterpokal.

Hatte heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Lichtanlage:





Mit Nicpack, schön klein passt in die Satteltasche nebe Pumpe und Tools:





und so sieht es dann vor einem aus:





Ich finde das Teil genial, hält angeblilch 4 Stunden, ist Spritzwasser geschützt, sitzt schön fest am Lenker und ist von der Bedienung einwandfrei.


----------



## KONI-DU (18. November 2007)

Ich möchte mich in der GT Familie zurückmelden  
Habe mein Terramoto neu aufgebaut. Sieht noch ein bißchen nackt aus, aber es wird schon.

Bräuchte dann jetzt noch ein paar passende Decals. Wer da einen Tip hat, bitte melden


----------



## B-Ston3D (20. November 2007)

hier mal ein update















neue teile: xt schaltwerk, shifter, kassette, flite, thomson elite, avid sd sl hebel und einen kettenschutzring mit flaschenöffner 
gewicht: 11660 gramm.

nächsten monat kommen ein control tech scandium rizer mit 180 gramm, griffe mit alu schellen und leichtere mäntel + schläuche. vieleicht knack ich dann endlich die 11 kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. November 2007)

Sorry, aber die Gabel geht für mich gar nicht


----------



## B-Ston3D (20. November 2007)

gut funktionierende federgabeln für 28 zoll sind so schwehr zu finden.
mir gefällt der flache lenkwinkel auch überhaupt nicht. 
gabel lässt sich zwar durch ecc absenken. das hilft der optik aber nicht


----------



## oldman (20. November 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> gut funktionierende federgabeln für 28 zoll sind so schwehr zu finden.
> mir gefällt der flache lenkwinkel auch überhaupt nicht.
> gabel lässt sich zwar durch ecc absenken. das hilft der optik aber nicht



dann heisst's eben:form follows function.


----------



## versus (20. November 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich in der GT Familie zurückmelden
> Habe mein Terramoto neu aufgebaut. Sieht noch ein bißchen nackt aus, aber es wird schon.
> 
> Bräuchte dann jetzt noch ein paar passende Decals. Wer da einen Tip hat, bitte melden



WELCOME BACK!
bei der farbe der decals dachte ich sofort an DUNKELBRAUN - kein witz  
sonst schöner aufbau


----------



## KONI-DU (20. November 2007)

....da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.
Habe hier mal vor langer Zeit etwas von GT Decals Scans gelesen. Gibt es die hier irgendwo ?????

So ähnlich :


----------



## versus (20. November 2007)

ist das nicht was für unseren tom? tooooohooooommmm ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> gut funktionierende federgabeln für 28 zoll sind so schwehr zu finden.
> mir gefällt der flache lenkwinkel auch überhaupt nicht.
> gabel lässt sich zwar durch ecc absenken. das hilft der optik aber nicht



genau so siehts aus. übrigens funktionieren die wite brothers sehr gut....

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Bros-29er...ryZ36135QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

aber da heisst es price follows function. plus white bros hat immer ne dicke EBH - nichtsdestotrotz werde ich es in meinem neu erstandenen nomad (03er ) probieren....


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2007)

Erster ZR2000-Aufbau:






Dazu kommen schwarz-rote Schwalbe Blizzard Reifen, ein 3ttt Mutant Vorbau und ein 3ttt Morphe Ergopower Lenker. Über Antrieb und Bremsen bin ich mir noch nicht im Klaren, evtl. Shimano Sora 2008.

Nochmal mein Avalanche mit längerer Sattelstütze (Amoeba Vitra 27,2 x 400, ~260 Gramm gewogen):


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

Das Avalanche wird immer schicker . *Aufhören jetzt!* 

( Wir müssen unbedingt mal ein Zwillingstreffen machen!)


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2007)

Sach halt Bescheid wenn die Team-Runde steigt


----------



## toncoc (25. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @toncoc: sieht klasse aus ! mehr davon wenn es fertig ist !




okay, auch wenn es noch nicht ganz so ist, wie ich will, aber den winter durch bleibt es so.
entgegen dem ersten eindruck, den man vielleicht haben mag, wird dies kein sammlerstück, sondern wirklich geritten werden.
heute habe ich endlich mal ein paar, wenn auch weiße, bremsbeläge für die u-brake montiert.
die schwarzen sind immer noch im zulauf....

interessant finde ich den vorher-nachher vergleich:































































singlespeeding is a virus
i´m infected



sry für die vielen bilder...
mehr noch hier


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2007)

Schönes Timberline. Wieso wurden damals eigentlich so irre lange Vorbauten gefahren, war das damals so üblich, oder waren die Rahmen dafür kürzer gebaut?


----------



## Ketterechts (25. November 2007)

Schönes Bike 
Wie hast du denn den Lack wieder so gut hinbekommen - das sieht mir nach ganz schön viel Arbeit aus - Hut ab
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## micki260 (25. November 2007)

Ich sage nur " ein Traum "  !!!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (25. November 2007)

Schönes Ding  

Da sieht man mal wieder, daß ein bischen Zuneigung relativ großen Einfluss auf das Gesamtbild hat.... Sprich: Waschen + Lackreiniger + Rostumwandler = komplett Restauration gespart. Und Patina ist ja auch schön anzusehen...


----------



## versus (25. November 2007)

das ist wirklich gute arbeit - glückwunsch! und wenn es richtig geritten wird freut mich das umso mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (25. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Timberline. Wieso wurden damals eigentlich so irre lange Vorbauten gefahren, war das damals so üblich, oder waren die Rahmen dafür kürzer gebaut?



war halt so, warum, keine ahnung. or war aber nicht kürzer als sonst auch.
da ich ssp fahre, muss der lenker was breiter, daher sitzt man noch gestreckter als üblich.
aber im prinzip sitze ich wie auf meinem race-cube.


----------



## toncoc (25. November 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Wie hast du denn den Lack wieder so gut hinbekommen - das sieht mir nach ganz schön viel Arbeit aus - Hut ab
> Gruss Benjamin



lackreiniger von sonax, viel geduld, enthusiasmus, ideen, schraubstock...
danach mit sonax hartwachs versiegelt (hält ca. 5 wäschen, dann erneuern).
von innen fluid asr, obwohl der innen bis auf leichten rost am tretlagergewinde clean war (rost rausgebürstet und dann versiegelt; mit ner 60cm langen sonde in alle rohre rein). die zugführung unter dem tretlager benötige ich als ssp nicht, die bohrung zur befestigung derselben dient nun (im tiefsten punkt des tretlagergehäuses) als ablaufbohrung.

allerdings: der lack ist trotz allem ganz schön mitgenommen, aber was solls.
der gesamteindruck ist mehr als gut, und das zählt.


----------



## toncoc (25. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Schönes Ding
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder, daß ein bischen Zuneigung relativ großen Einfluss auf das Gesamtbild hat.... Sprich: Waschen + Lackreiniger + Rostumwandler = komplett Restauration gespart. Und Patina ist ja auch schön anzusehen...




das rad gehörte im erstbesitz meinem cousin.
als der anno 94 dann autogefahren ist, habe ich das teil leihweise über jahre hinweg gefahren.
dann haben wir (das gt und ich) uns aus den augen verloren. mein erstes rr wurde gekauft, und die liebe zum mtb erlosch ein wenig. 8 jahre später fing ich mit dem mtb wieder an, und so langsam kam die erinnerung an das gt.
nach jahrelangen verhandlungen habe ich es dann an einem abend am tresen in köln bekommen.
meine frau meinte, ich sei verrückt bei so einem schrotthaufen an aufarbeitung zu denken.

die zuneigung zu diesem rad ist somit mehr als nur die optik, der kult oder sowas.
es ist teil meiner jugend, und das im orginal.
exakt das teil habe ich schon vor 13 jahren geritten.


p.s. mein erstes rr habe ich auch zurückgekauft und zum ssp (fixed) umgebaut. diese beiden werde ich wohl nie mehr hergeben.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Schickes Bike!!


----------



## oliversen (26. November 2007)

Auch ich will Euch mein "Winter" Bike nicht vorenthalten.

Damit bin ich seit etwa einem Monat unterwegs:





Mir war ein bisschen nach rotem Elox....





Darf's ein bisschen mehr sein?





In seiner ganzen Pracht...




So wie es dasteht 10.1Kg ohne Knochen.
Wenn das Christkind brav ist dann gibt's noch eine geTUNE rote Kurbel und Sattelklemme.

Hoffe Euch gefaellts....

oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2007)

Schönes Ding Du  Aber bitte nicht zu viel Rot.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. November 2007)

super schönes bike.  
nur der blaue rahmen passt nicht so   ICH WÜRD IHN NEHMEN.


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2007)

Willkommen im Club 

@ David
Den gibt keiner mehr her


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. November 2007)

traumhaft!!   auch die kombo blau mit rot 

rote klemme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2007)

oli, ein geniales bike ! wirklich traumhaft.


----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2007)

Sehr schön


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Sehr schön, Olli! Stahl ist einfach , ich hoffe ja auch grade wieder.....

Aber wie funzt das mit der Skareb? Ist die nicht zu hoch?

Und: Rote Sattelklemme bitte!


----------



## dave (-: (26. November 2007)

passt zwar nich zu den ganzen xc bikes hier aber trotzdem ..is ja von GT


----------



## Davidbelize (26. November 2007)

dave (-: schrieb:


> passt zwar nich zu den ganzen xc bikes hier aber trotzdem ..is ja von GT




ANY GENERATION IS WELLCOME......


----------



## versus (26. November 2007)

@dave: ein schöner hopser ! ich wünschte, ich könnte mit so einem bike (fahrtechnisch) auch was anfangen...

@oli: noch eine dumme frage (da das ggf. schon kommuniziert wurde) - was ist denn das für ein oberrohrabschluss??? kenne ich bei psyclone so nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Schönes Ding
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder, daß ein bischen Zuneigung relativ großen Einfluss auf das Gesamtbild hat.... Sprich: Waschen + Lackreiniger + Rostumwandler = komplett Restauration gespart. Und Patina ist ja auch schön anzusehen...





exakt tlc is durch nicht zu ersetzen....



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Timberline. Wieso wurden damals eigentlich so irre lange Vorbauten gefahren, war das damals so üblich, oder waren die Rahmen dafür kürzer gebaut?




rahmengeos waren noch etwas anders. anderer steuerohrwinkel, kettenstreben etc.... dazu waren die bikes meist einem anderern umfeld ausgesetzt, die damaligen hobby downhills würden heute jeden freerider zu endlosem kicheranfällen (auch ohne  - sowas fährt man heute all mountain) reizen . dran denke rigid bikes waren damals staNDARD, und auch wenn so mancher behauptet dass sich nicht viel verändert hat muss man doch sagen vom rts zum dhi ists ein weiter weg.

die position war damlas racelastige tirfer mehr nach vorne - man fuhr keine riser. mittlerweile ist man egal bei welcher disziplin eher richtung entspannte sitzposition unterwegs. die trennung bzw aufsplittung unseres sports in einzeldisziplinen tat ihr übriges, ein reinrassiges race biek würde heute keiner mehr zum all mountain betrieb einsetzten folglich haben die einfach ein längeres OR - die vorbauten brauchen also in solchen bikes nicht so lang zu sein. 



versus schrieb:


> @dave: ein schöner hopser ! ich wünschte, ich könnte mit so einem bike (fahrtechnisch) auch was anfangen...
> 
> @oli: noch eine dumme frage (da das ggf. schon kommuniziert wurde) - was ist denn das für ein oberrohrabschluss??? kenne ich bei psyclone so nicht.




mein verdacht ist dass ist nur ne extrem kurze ausführung des standard psyclone (runden ) or abschlusses - ähnlich wie bei den RR von Gt. sieht trotzem fies aus.


----------



## elsepe (26. November 2007)

@oliversen 

sehr schickes radel. davon mal abgesehen was macht denn den reiz eines psyclone aus. wird ja schon von so einigen gesucht wenn ich das in den sigs so lese. für mich ist gt noch neuland deshalb frag ich n bisschen infantil in die runde


----------



## Kint (26. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> @oliversen
> 
> sehr schickes radel. davon mal abgesehen was macht denn den reiz eines psyclone aus. wird ja schon von so einigen gesucht wenn ich das in den sigs so lese. für mich ist gt noch neuland deshalb frag ich n bisschen infantil in die runde



psyclones sind hochwertige stahlrahmen ( true temper gtx geröhr und derglöeichen ) filletbrazed (muffenlos gelötet) von hand (  ) in usa. leicht stabil schön.


----------



## oliversen (27. November 2007)

Hallo, zunaechst einmal vielen Dank fuer all die Blumen. Freut mich das Euch mein Psyclone gefaellt. Ich finde es auch geil.

Zum Oberrohrabschluss kann ich eigentlich auch nicht viel sagen. Ausser bei den Psyclones ab 95 kenne ich es eigentlich nur noch von einigen Stahlrennern. Ich glaube moe oder oldman hat so einen.

Nochmals ein Close up:




Einen so schoenen Hintern hat nicht mal Jennifer Lopez, nicht wahr?


Auch folgendes moechte ich noch auf den Threat legen: 

 

Der ist nicht meiner, waere aber so ziemlich der Einzige, bei dem ich mich von meinem Blauen trennen koennte.

oliversen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

und da ist ja auch die ominöse Öse wieder, wie an meinem Xizang. Weiß da jetzt schon jemand wofür die war?

Zur Orientierung: Halter für das Kabelschloß hatten wir schon 

Viele Grüße
Peter




oliversen schrieb:


> Hallo, zunaechst einmal vielen Dank fuer all die Blumen. Freut mich das Euch mein Psyclone gefaellt. Ich finde es auch geil.
> 
> Zum Oberrohrabschluss kann ich eigentlich auch nicht viel sagen. Ausser bei den Psyclones ab 95 kenne ich es eigentlich nur noch von einigen Stahlrennern. Ich glaube moe oder oldman hat so einen.
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

abschlepphaken für den alpencross-partner ?


----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> abschlepphaken für den alpencross-partner ?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2007)

War da vielleicht so ne Schelle für die Zugumführung verschraubt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4249984&postcount=4122

Foto 3.


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2007)

Durch die Öse wurde doch nur die Zughülle verlegt, oder?! AFAIK wurde da nichts angeschraubt oder so.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2007)

Moe, die Öse die Du meinst ist seitlich versetzt angebracht meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (27. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Moe, die Öse die Du meinst ist seitlich versetzt angebracht meine ich.



ne, moe hat schon recht (imho), da ging der zug durch.


----------



## BonelessChicken (27. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> psyclones sind hochwertige stahlrahmen ( true temper gtx geröhr und derglöeichen ) filletbrazed (muffenlos gelötet) von hand (  ) in usa. leicht stabil schön.



Bis auf "leicht" (wiegt immerhin ca. 2,1 kg bei 18", weil eben fillet brazed) ja, vor allem schön sind die  .


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und da ist ja auch die ominöse Öse wieder, wie an meinem Xizang. Weiß da jetzt schon jemand wofür die war?
> 
> ...



mööp ich !

möchtes wer wissen ? hatte ich aber schonmal gesagt


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

naja ... bin ja nich so.... 

also die öse war für einen zuggegenhalter für canti gedacht. 

ich hab hier mal ein anschauungsbeispiel vorbereitet....

:

und warum sie exzentrisch sitzt ist ja wohl klar  wegen der besseren zugführung.das ganze funktioniert natürlich nur mit dem entsprechenden gegenhalter, und ist bitte nicht zu verwechseln mit einer anderen öse - die der zugumlenkung bei alten canti rahmen diente - deutlich dicker ausgeführt, deutlich geringerer durchmesser. die gezeigt ( analog zum xizang) hat in etwa den durchmesser einer kettenblattschruabe und diente wie gesagt - und zu sehen :


----------



## razor1982 (28. November 2007)

Nach Empfehlung von euch gekauft...vielen Dank. Einfach nur geiles Rad!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. November 2007)

Hallo Kint,

also gesagt hattest es noch nicht, nur versprochen auf dem GT Treffen.

Ja so machts auch Sinn....Zwar nicht nicht ganz so stylisch wie ein Handjob...aber trotdem schääähh

Dank Dir!

Peter



Kint schrieb:


> naja ... bin ja nich so....
> 
> also die öse war für einen zuggegenhalter für canti gedacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (28. November 2007)

razor1982 schrieb:


> Nach Empfehlung von euch gekauft...vielen Dank. Einfach nur geiles Rad!!!



schönes teil ! ein zaskar mit scheibenbremsen wäre auch noch ein traum von mir. viel spass damit und lass uns wissen wie es sich fährt


----------



## razor1982 (29. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> schönes teil ! ein zaskar mit scheibenbremsen wäre auch noch ein traum von mir. viel spass damit und lass uns wissen wie es sich fährt



Bin bisher ein wenig durch Waldgelände gefahren. Fährt sich absolut topp, super Leichtgewicht und auch die mit der Front Shock bin ich absolut zufrieden...und von den Avid BB7 Scheibenbremsen bin ich nu sowieso der größte Fan geworden


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2007)

juuuuhuuuu...  

endlich hat es geklappt (zumindest mal der erste part) - mein xcr bekommt scheibenbremsen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250194149659&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

da ich vorne disc / hinten felge optisch nicht will, hat mir immer ein hinterbau mit disc-aufnahme gefehlt. ich bin zwar nur 99%ig sicher, dass er passt, aber der versuch war es mir wert.   

p.s. wusste nicht so recht wohin ich das posten sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

hätteste das mal eher gesagt hätte ich mitgekauft. de rhatte nen 1.0er im angebot - meine größe - zarte 70  trotz nos.


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> hätteste das mal eher gesagt hätte ich mitgekauft. de rhatte nen 1.0er im angebot - meine größe - zarte 70  trotz nos.



der wollte die rahmen auf keinen fall nach d schicken. ich musste schon wegen des hinterbaus mords verhandeln und auf 
die -drüse drücken. die preise für die nos-teile sind der hammer. bei den rahmen fehlen allerdings meistens alle lager und die dürften wiederum nur unter recht hohen kosten zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> der wollte die rahmen auf keinen fall nach d schicken. ich musste schon wegen des hinterbaus mords verhandeln und auf
> die -drüse drücken. die preise für die nos-teile sind der hammer. bei den rahmen fehlen allerdings meistens alle lager und die dürften wiederum nur unter recht hohen kosten zu bekommen sein.



naja das mitm versand hättmer schon hinbekommen...der erwänte hatte lager aber keinen dämpfer. mehr als 100 ätte ich da nicht gezahlt.


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Dezember 2007)

En PARADIES ist das hier.
Meine Hochachtung


----------



## KaZuO (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein GT!

Gestern ist der Rahmen angekommen und schon zusammengeschraubt:
Zaskar LE Frame von 95
Girvin Vector I Fork


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2007)

imho, an die Forke muss man sich erst gewöhnen, die harmonisiert semioptimal mit dem Rahmen...
Wie fährt sich die Angelegenheit? Wenn's funktioniert, ist die Optik schliesslich sekundär.
so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. Dezember 2007)

herzlich willkommen.
jedes gt hat seine berechtigung.
gabel ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig  und der radstand ist auch immens.

hätte gerne mal einen fahrbericht.


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2007)

willkommen !
die gabel ist farblich perfekt zum bb-rahmen, allerdings für meine augen trotzdem ein ziemlicher hammer.


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> willkommen !
> die gabel ist farblich perfekt zum bb-rahmen, allerdings für meine augen trotzdem ein ziemlicher hammer.



hast ja recht, aber farbe federt ja bekanntlich nicht (um genau zu sein: dämpft nicht, thema pogo stick)..... und wenn ich an girvin denke, tun mir aus irgendeinem grund einige knochen weh, hatte ja malein proflex an dem girvin teile hingen... jugengsünden


----------



## KaZuO (5. Dezember 2007)

Gefahren bin ich die Kombination noch nicht, lediglich eine Sitzprobe gestern abend...Fahrbericht kommt. 

Bezüglich Radstand: man kann den Vorlauf / Radstand mittels Verdrehen der oberen exzentrischen Achse zw. den Holmen um etwa 3 cm variiren.  

Die Gabel will ich irgenwann nochmal polieren, dann passt sie besser zum Rahmen.


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir ein  liches Hallo,

Die Gabel gefällt mir auch nicht, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Bitte folgendes ändern: Schaltwerksschutz und den Hosenschutzring am Kettenblatt entfernen. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß hier


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Dezember 2007)

Die Gabel baut aber schön niedrig!
Das scheint perfekt zur Geometrie zu passen.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ist der Rahmen überhaupt für die Verwendung einer Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben?


----------



## oldschooler (5. Dezember 2007)

gt war in den 90ern bekannt wegen steifigkeitsdefiziten beim zaskar...


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen überhaupt für die Verwendung einer Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben?



ich habe schon zweimal mit verschiedenen herstellern (GT und stevens) deswegen gesprochen und beide haben mir versichert, dass es völlig wurscht ist, ob doppelbrücke, oder single.


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde vorallem die Gabel Spitze (hatte ja selber eine Noleen Crosslink im STS) 

Die noch polieren und es passt perfekt. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> gt war in den 90ern bekannt wegen steifigkeitsdefiziten beim zaskar...



ich geh mal davon aus dass es als witz gemeint war.

prinzipiell hat steifigkeit kaum was mit dc oder sc gabeln zu tun. die belastung is ne andere im gegensatz zur sc gabel. 

und dazu nur folgendes - gt hat erst mit den gebogenen lts 1998 dc gabeln freigegeben .....


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2007)

Und weiter gehts:



















Der Sattel ist nur fürs Foto, drauf kommt ein roter SLR XP. Schalt-Brems-Gruppe wird die Shimano Tiagra. Ich werde mit dem Rad eh keine zig-tausende km fahren, deswegen dürfte die Tiagra reichen. Ritzel und Kette werde ich allerdings bessere Teile nehmen, Dura Ace und HG93 Kette. Komplettiert wird das Ganze mit rotem Lenkerband. Was sacht ihr dazu?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Dezember 2007)

Schickes Rennrad, aber der Vorbau!!!!
Der gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, ist zu mächtig und die Krümung nach unten ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Aber letzt endlich muß es Dir gefällen.


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Schickes Rennrad, aber der Vorbau!!!!
> Der gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, ist zu mächtig und die Krümung nach unten ist auch nicht mein Ding.
> Aber letzt endlich muß es Dir gefällen.



dachte ich zuerst auch, aber auf den zweiten blick: passt gut zur sattelstütze (krümmung) und das polierte finish harmonisiert mit der gabel.
ist halt ne unübliche mischung, der ami-rahmen mit den italoteilen. 
problematisch könnte das lenkerband werden, wenn es den tfarbton des rahmens nicht trifft.
schönes radl.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2007)

oldman, ich denke ganz perfekt wirds nicht, aber ich hab schon was passendes bei Rose gefunden. Der SLR XP wird bestimmt auch nicht 100%ig von der Farbe her passen. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich den Rennlenker dran lasse, oder obs ein Flatbar a la Fitness-Bike wird.


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2007)

Überleg Dir da noch mal mit der Schaltgruppe. 

Eine 105'er ist wesentlich haltbarer und nicht all zu arg teurer. 

Kette und Ritzel als Dura Ace zu nehmen bringt schalttechnisch gar nicht außer einem Loch in der Geldbörse. Hier reicht auch die 105'er und das Geld investiere lieber in die Schaltgruppe. 

Der rest ist aber schon mal sehr nett anzuschauen. Vor allem ist es wieder ein anderer Aufbau als die anderen roten ZR 2000 Flitzer


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2007)

Heini, an die 105er hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber die hat soweit ich weiss nicht den blanken Alu-Look, sondern einen Stich grau bzw. titan-farben. Das gefällt mir optisch nicht wirklich. Aber ich werd ma schaun ob ich irgendwo mal eine aktuelle 105er zu Gesicht kriege.


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2007)

Es hat die Gruppe auch in schwarz gegeben. Dann aber nur 9-fach


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2007)

Also, lieber Tiger, bitte, bitte den Rennlenker dranlassen, mir gefällt das Rad extrem gut so wie es bis jetzt aufgebaut ist. Die Gabel-Vorbau-Lenkerkombi ist imho DER KRACHER! Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Es hat die Gruppe auch in schwarz gegeben. Dann aber nur 9-fach



Nee schwarz kommt nicht in Frage, ich bevorzuge klassisch polierte Teile (Blingbling 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also, lieber Tiger, bitte, bitte den Rennlenker dranlassen, mir gefällt das Rad extrem gut so wie es bis jetzt aufgebaut ist. Die Gabel-Vorbau-Lenkerkombi ist imho DER KRACHER! Was ist das für ein Vorbau?



Du hast recht, passt besser. Es handelt sich um einen 3ttt Morphe Forma Ergopower Lenker und einen 3ttt Mutant Vorbau:

Lenker: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120181406966
Vorbau: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120181404870


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2007)

sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.
ich habe an meinem zr2000 die veloce-gruppe mit polierten hebeln, schaltwerk und bremsen verbaut. sieht meiner meinung nach super aus.
dazu polierte stütze, lenker, vorbau und laufräder. (siehe album)

BITTE, BITTE keinen roten ledersattel - das sieht garantiert schai§§e zu dem weinrot aus!


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> BITTE, BITTE keinen roten ledersattel - das sieht garantiert schai§§e zu dem weinrot aus!



Manni hatte auch mal einen roten drauf, sah aus, wie von Versus befürchtet... 

Daggi


----------



## GT-Man (8. Dezember 2007)

Habe mir mal was für den Weg ins Büro gebastelt. GT Ruckus Trail mit Duke und SRAM 7.0:


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2007)

schick! damit würde ich auch ins büro fahren. ich hoffe, du kannst es mit rein nehmen.
z. zt. würde ich allerdings noch ein paar bleche montieren, aber das gehört nicht hierher...


----------



## bretho (8. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also, lieber Tiger, bitte, bitte den Rennlenker dranlassen, mir gefällt das Rad extrem gut so wie es bis jetzt aufgebaut ist. Die Gabel-Vorbau-Lenkerkombi ist imho DER KRACHER! Was ist das für ein Vorbau?




Ich würde den Lenker entfernen und dafür das Ding hinter der Couch drauf machen ! Das wär dann nen Kracher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2007)

bretho schrieb:


> Ich würde den Lenker entfernen und dafür das Ding hinter der Couch drauf machen ! Das wär dann nen Kracher




ich glaube ich würde den lenker dran lassen, aber dafür die couch entfernen


----------



## bretho (8. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich glaube ich würde den lenker dran lassen, aber dafür die couch entfernen



stimmt ! das wars, was mich so an dem bild gestört hat !


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Dezember 2007)

Die Couch ist echt berühmt... so oft wie ich sie hier schon gehshen habe!


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Die Couch ist echt berühmt... so oft wie ich sie hier schon gehshen habe!



Ich hab leider keine weisse Wand mehr im Arbeitszimmer,die Wand auf der anderen Seite wird von den Wandhalterungen für meinen GT-Altar belegt


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Die Couch ist echt berühmt... so oft wie ich sie hier schon gehshen habe!



besetzungscouch.....immer von nem gt besetzt....


----------



## bretho (8. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine weisse Wand mehr im Arbeitszimmer,die Wand auf der anderen Seite wird von den Wandhalterungen für meinen GT-Altar belegt



Dann mach doch nen Bild vom Altar !!! Das Rennrad ist echt geil, aber kommt vor der Couch nicht gaz zur Geltung !


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2007)

bretho schrieb:


> Dann mach doch nen Bild vom Altar !!! Das Rennrad ist echt geil, aber kommt vor der Couch nicht gaz zur Geltung !



Bitteschön:






Die Infernos werde ich gleich an meine Stadtschlampe (das Backwoods ganz vorne) schrauben, ebenso wie einen Satz Avid SD5 (Dank an Kint) 

Das schwarze Backwoods oben bekommt einen neuen LRS, Mavic717/XT-Naben. Evtl. auch neue Scheibenbremsen, der A2Z-Adapter liegt schon bereit


----------



## bretho (9. Dezember 2007)

jetzt bin ich neidisch ! 

Zu den Infernos:

Hatte ich nen paar auf meinem Zaskar, wurden aber massiv vom streusalz angefressen !
nen 2. satz fahr ich auf dem felt !


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2007)

Findet ihr echt, das sich der rote Sattel mit dem Rest beisst?







Stadtschlampe, fertig umgebaut:


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Findet ihr echt, das sich der rote Sattel mit dem Rest beisst?



öhm, ja. schwarzer flite steht jedem bike (imho)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (9. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Findet ihr echt, das sich der rote Sattel mit dem Rest beisst?



Ich finde es nicht... Da wiederholt sich die Farbe von den Reifen... Passt.

Ist echt 'ne wirkliche Schönheit das Bike!


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2007)

Um Gottes Willen, nimm den roten Sattel da runter! 
Der Farbunterschied ist zu gross - da gehen echt nur kleine Farbnuancen noch durch. Schwarz hat noch den Vorteil daß er sich auch nicht verfärbt.


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2007)

passt nicht...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2007)

Nagut, die Mehrheit stimmt für einen schwarzen Sattel. Aber keinen Flite, sondern einen SLR. Was meint ihr, dann auch schwarzes Lenkerband? Oder rotes?


----------



## chrrup150 (9. Dezember 2007)

schwarzes lenkerband 
is genauso wie mit dem sattel
Rahmenfarben na weiteren bauteilen des rades zu wiederaufzunehmen is immer schwer


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut, die Mehrheit stimmt für einen schwarzen Sattel. Aber keinen Flite, sondern einen SLR. Was meint ihr, dann auch schwarzes Lenkerband? Oder rotes?



wennder farbton passt ja - wenn nein dann nicht


----------



## Hupert (9. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> öhm, ja. schwarzer flite steht jedem bike (imho)



Oder nen weisser Sattel mit weissem Lenkerband und weissen Reifen... nicht das ich das mit meinem ZR 2000 vorhätte


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach nee, weiss gefällt mir nicht. Ich werd morgen mal bei nem Sattler anfragen, ob er mir den Sattel passend beziehen kann ... wenns nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> schwarzes lenkerband
> is genauso wie mit dem sattel
> Rahmenfarben na weiteren bauteilen des rades zu wiederaufzunehmen is immer schwer



genau, alles andere verfärbt sich und sieht dann verranzt aus, speziell lenkerband (pfui, das sieht eeeeklig aus, wenn erst mal eine saison schweiss und rotz drinhängt).
ob flite oder slr oder sonstwas, das entscheidet dann der hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raule83 (10. Dezember 2007)

da ist das gute Stück....


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

Raule83 schrieb:


> da ist das gute Stück....



schönes teil. nur eine bemerkung: dein sattel bricht dir am gestell durch, so wie der an der stütze montiert ist. der gehört nämlich mindestens 2cm zurückgeschoben.
gruss


----------



## chrrup150 (10. Dezember 2007)

recht hatt er


----------



## Raule83 (10. Dezember 2007)

ui....ist mir so noch nie aufgefallen...aber momentan steht es eh im trockenen und wird nicht benutzt, nicht bei dem wetter...


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

Raule83 schrieb:


> ui....ist mir so noch nie aufgefallen...aber momentan steht es eh im trockenen und wird nicht benutzt, nicht bei dem wetter...



an den Sattelstreben hat's so ne Art Skalierung, innerhalb dieser Skalierung muss der Sattel geklemmt werden. 
Wenn Du schon den Sattel verstellst, dann kannst auch gleich die richtige Position einstellen --> Lot vom Knie, usw. 
Falsche Sitzposition tut dem Rücken weh und kann auch den Knien schaden, Handgelenke und Nacken schmerzen usw.


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> genau, alles andere verfärbt sich und sieht dann verranzt aus, speziell lenkerband (pfui, das sieht eeeeklig aus, wenn erst mal eine saison schweiss und rotz drinhängt).
> ob flite oder slr oder sonstwas, das entscheidet dann der hintern.



na ja, das kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. mein weisses korkband sieht nach ein paar 1000km (inkl. rr-urlaub in der heissesten phase des letzten sommers - und wer beim treffen mitgeradelt ist weiss, dass ich trefflich tropfen kann  ) noch okay aus. nicht mehr blütenrein, aber okay. 
ausserdem kann man es mit einem spülschwamm und etwas waschpulver sehr einfach putzen (praktische-haushaltstipps-modus off!)

neu:




gebraucht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (11. Dezember 2007)

wusst nicht so recht wo ich das zeigen kann, ist nicht meins, gerade gefunden, vom Benutzer guhjay.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Dezember 2007)

AUTSCHN!

Ist bestimmt ein Mädel-Bike.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> AUTSCHN!
> 
> Ist bestimmt ein Mädel-Bike.


 nicht mal das!


den benutz ich ja ganz ganz selten,aber diesmal ist er fällig. :kotz:


----------



## GT-Man (11. Dezember 2007)

Eieieieieiei.  Aber irgendwie passend zum Pseudokamin im Hintergrund.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Dezember 2007)

Hat was!


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Eieieieieiei.  Aber irgendwie passend zum Pseudokamin im Hintergrund.



 stimmt genau. und das plastikparkett passt auch ins bild - jungejungejunge...


----------



## mountymaus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ganz ehrlich???
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen Jubi- Zaskar auch ein wenig als Frauen- Bike aufbauen soll.

Heißt: Purple Naben, Purple Kurbel, Purple Steuersatz...

Ist dann natürlich dezenter als das Bike, mal sehen was ich mache. Erst mal haben


----------



## Kruko (11. Dezember 2007)

Das schöne LTS. 

Den Rest könnt Ihr Euch denken:kotz:


----------



## korat (11. Dezember 2007)

also die kombi pink-weiß finde ich großartig und kann ich nur begrüßen!
außer dem bmx-roller hab ich noch kein einziges pinkes GT gesehen.
think pink!

der rest ist allerdings ein griff in die grützkiste.


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne den Besitzer bzw. den Monteur. Er hat es seiner Freundin geschenkt und so aufgebaut und "eingefärbt" wie sie es wollte.

Er hat ein schönes BB-Zassi, das sieht schon weniger grenzwertig aus ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (12. Dezember 2007)

Aber was für ein Dämpfer ist an dem Pink-Panther verbaut?


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist ein Fox. Die wurden vor dem Rock Shox Deluxe verbaut


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2007)

genaue bezeichnung ist fox alps4.


----------



## Boramaniac (12. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist ein Fox. Die wurden vor dem Rock Shox Deluxe verbaut



Cool, danke. Und welcher ist besser? 
Hab den Rock Shox drin. Gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Cool, danke. Und welcher ist besser?
> Hab den Rock Shox drin. Gibt es Alternativen?



Du hast doch einen STS DS. Das ist ein ganz anderes Federbein. Du brauchst einen mit einer Trunnion und da gab es den Rock Shox Deluxe und den Super Deluxe. Hier ist der Super Deluxe klar der bessere Dämpfer, da Zug und Druckstufe eingestellt werden können. Es hat auch Dämpfer von Fox gegeben, die für eine Trunnion geeignet waren. Dieses sind aber z. B. im Cannondale Jekyll verbaut gewesen. So weit ich herausgefunden habe, ist aber das Gewinde für die Trunnionaufnahme größer


----------



## korat (13. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich???
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen Jubi- Zaskar auch ein wenig als Frauen- Bike aufbauen soll.
> 
> Heißt: Purple Naben, Purple Kurbel, Purple Steuersatz...



das ist ein sehr guter ansatz! natürlich mußt du ihn vorher noch pink pulvern lassen, aber das ist ja für 80-100 euro schnell gemacht.
ein vorbildliches beispiel vom allergrößten meister:







da kann man sehen, wie sowas auch stimmig geht!

ich hab ja nur ein einziges GT, es wird hoffentlich bald auch lackiert, und da will über die farbe schon gut nachgedacht sein:


----------



## mountymaus (13. Dezember 2007)

korat schrieb:


> das ist ein sehr guter ansatz! natürlich mußt du ihn vorher noch pink pulvern lassen, aber das ist ja für 80-100 euro schnell gemacht.





Ehrlich gesagt, soll der Rahman des Jubi Zaskar auf jeden Fall BB bleiben.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen STS DS. Das ist ein ganz anderes Federbein. Du brauchst einen mit einer Trunnion und da gab es den Rock Shox Deluxe und den Super Deluxe. Hier ist der Super Deluxe klar der bessere Dämpfer, da Zug und Druckstufe eingestellt werden können. Es hat auch Dämpfer von Fox gegeben, die für eine Trunnion geeignet waren. Dieses sind aber z. B. im Cannondale Jekyll verbaut gewesen. So weit ich herausgefunden habe, ist aber das Gewinde für die Trunnionaufnahme größer



in beiden fällen ist der rs der bessere. der alps 4 neigte zum lecken ( die schlechte art  ) und zum luftverlust afair. und es gibt auch risse dämpfer für das trunion system das ist klar die beste ( aber auch teuerste) alternative. und es gab auch noch andere luftdämpfer mit trunion original von gt - wo man nix mit cannondale zu tun haben musste ... zb den am lts xcr ? vergesse immer wie die light sonder version des lts von 97 hiess... habe sowohl schon einen canecreek mit gt trunion als auch einen passenden fox gesehen. aber bis auf rs und risse sind alle anderen quasi nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

So. Nach dem totalen Computersupergau war ich nun fast einen Monat auf Forumsentzug. Aber: Lange nicht gesehen und doch wiedererkannt... Da es hier ja scheinbar gerade um etwas feminine Bikes geht (pink! - Iihhhh) komm ich nicht drumrum euch das fast fertige Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Dame des Hauses vorzustellen. Um mein "Hobby" zu rechtfertigen, greife ich nun auch zu der hier wohl schon oftmals angewandten Methode des "anfixens"....  Ich hoffe es gelingt.



Ich musste es übrigens nach strengen Vorgaben der hier herrschenden Gestaltungsministerin aufbauen, schließlich "soll es nicht dir gefallen, sondern nur MIR". Bin mir über mein letztes Urteil noch nicht so ganz schlüssig. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (14. Dezember 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So. Nach dem totalen Computersupergau war ich nun fast einen Monat auf Forumsentzug. Aber: Lange nicht gesehen und doch wiedererkannt... Da es hier ja scheinbar gerade um etwas feminine Bikes geht (pink! - Iihhhh) komm ich nicht drumrum euch das fast fertige Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Dame des Hauses vorzustellen. Um mein "Hobby" zu rechtfertigen, greife ich nun auch zu der hier wohl schon oftmals angewandten Methode des "anfixens"....  Ich hoffe es gelingt.
> 
> ...


 

Also eines hat sie auf jeden Fall: Geschmack. Der Style ist doch absolut OK!


----------



## Stemmel (14. Dezember 2007)

Also mir gefällt es auch... 

Allerdings NUR schwarz ist dann vielleicht doch ein wenig langweilig. Da fehlt so ein kleiner Farbtupfer, der es auch als "Frauen"-Rad kennzeichnet. Vielleicht doch noch etwas in Pink?  

Daggi


----------



## Janikulus (14. Dezember 2007)

find ich auch schön, evtl. grüner Sattel, Pedale und Griffe?


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> find ich auch schön, evtl. grüner Sattel, Pedale und Griffe?


Wäre MIR auch ganz lieb. Aber: Pedale: schwarz, Sattel: muss zum Gesäß passen, was bei ihr irgendwie nicht so einfach ist wie bei mir, warum auch immer, ergo spielt hier die Farbe wohl auch nicht mit. Griffe: Werde versuchen, irgendwo noch grüne Ourys herzubekommen - hatte aber halt eigentlich nicht vor, auch noch Porto wg ein paar Griffen zu bezahlen, in den regionalen Bikeläden sind die leider aus. Aber das Schaltauge wird defintiv noch in grüne Farbe getunkt. Evtl. möchte ich später möglichst viele Schrauben durch grünes Elox ersetzen...


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2007)

das sieht doch sehr gut aus und mit ein, zwei grünen tupfer passt dann alles !
wann dürfen wir die holde in unseren reihen begrüssen ?


----------



## korat (14. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es auch sehr schön!
macht HOPE nicht noch grüne spanner? obwohl, eigentlich reichen die grünen kleber ja schon zur auflockerung. grüne griffe wären allerdings schön. sonst schau mal beim trialmarkt.de, dort sieht man die welt ja auch noch farbenfroh.

ich hab auch eine freundin, die eigentlich ein bike möchte, allerdings hat sie noch keine vorstellung entwickelt, was sie will: außer daß es komplett schwarz sein muß. soviel zu pink als mädchenfarbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2007)

*
Mehr dazu am 08.08.2008*


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Dezember 2007)

nee nicht 8.8.2008 sondern 7.8.2008. da hab ich geburtstag.


----------



## Hupert (15. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


>



Nächste Woche lieber Versus wird endlich mein ZR 2000 fertig... zieh dich schonmal warm an


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

y


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Dezember 2007)

Bilder ins mtb-news Fotoalbum laden (manchmal musst die sie vorher noch etwas komprimieren).
Dann rechte Maustaste: Grafik anzeigen
Die Bildadresse kopieren (Bsp: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/blabla/zaskerle96superbike.jpg)
Diese dann einfach so im Text einfügen:
[.img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/blabla/zaskerle96superbike.jpg[/img]
(^Dieser Punkt muss weg)

Gruß...


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

Test


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)




----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

Und wie wird das so groß?werden immer im selben Format gespeichert!


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

Habe jetz ne Galerie erstellt da is es richtig drauf zu sehen! Mit der aktuellen P-Bone und mit ner PsyloXC 125mm habe ich auch noch weiß bloß noch nich wie es bleiben soll!! Is nen hammer Vortrieb mit der Starrgabel aber die Position is schon krass....bin 190 centis lang.


----------



## oldschooler (16. Dezember 2007)

also entweder liegts an zu wenig schlaf oder meinen augen... aber ich seh 100 farben und der ruf nach dem fertigmacher wird laut...

denn die komposition allein von würger, p-bone und roox löst den brechreiz aus...

normalerweise fälle ich keine harten urteile, aber das is eine beleidigung meines sehsinns (und das obwohl ich auch gerne mal die ein oder andre farbe verbaue)

HALT! ich bin von der modepolizei: sie sind verhaftet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (16. Dezember 2007)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Habe jetz ne Galerie erstellt da is es richtig drauf zu sehen! Mit der aktuellen P-Bone und mit ner PsyloXC 125mm habe ich auch noch weiß bloß noch nich wie es bleiben soll!! Is nen hammer Vortrieb mit der Starrgabel aber die Position is schon krass....bin 190 centis lang.







So vielleicht?

Musst unter dem Bild den Forum Code kopieren und hier einfuegen.

oldschooler sagte ja schon. Viel Farbe.... Und ich kann mir nicht erklaeren warum eine Kettenfuehrung aber eine Starrgabel. 
Aber ungewoehnlich ist es allemal.

oliversen


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

Kettenführung weil aufgrund der Starrgabel die Kette ein Eigenleben entwickelt!!!!XT Kurbel baut sehr breit und is ja Single!!Die Farben kommen von der tatsache das die Teile alle übriggeblieben sind bei mir!Is ja für die Stadt und so, die Gabel is ja noch nich fix im Bike!Irgendwann gibts vieleicht mal ne Einheitslackierung für allet!Rahmenfarbe is ja auch nich original, hatte der Vorbesitzer getüfftelt.......Der Würger passt mit den Spannern den Schrauben und so harmonisch zusammen!Liegt nur an Gabel/Vorbau-Kombi!
Ich wollte auf jeden fall nen Roox in 25 Grad 120mm Länge haben und das war die einzige Variante bei Ebay monatelang!Da is mir die Farbe wurscht!


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2007)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Kettenführung weil aufgrund der Starrgabel die Kette ein Eigenleben entwickelt!!!!XT Kurbel baut sehr breit und is ja Single!!Die Farben kommen von der tatsache das die Teile alle übriggeblieben sind bei mir!Is ja für die Stadt und so, die Gabel is ja noch nich fix im Bike!Irgendwann gibts vieleicht mal ne Einheitslackierung für allet!Rahmenfarbe is ja auch nich original, hatte der Vorbesitzer getüfftelt.......Der Würger passt mit den Spannern den Schrauben und so harmonisch zusammen!Liegt nur an Gabel/Vorbau-Kombi!
> Ich wollte auf jeden fall nen Roox in 25 Grad 120mm Länge haben und das war die einzige Variante bei Ebay monatelang!Da is mir die Farbe wurscht!



naja is bunt und man erkennt dein bestreben ein möglischt buntes bike zu bauen...  starrgabel bewegt deine kette ? wie das denn ? optisch ( nicht farblich ) finde ich den 120er 25 dannys stem grenzwertig. wenn schon die maße dann etwas was organischer wirkt. 
udn die farben ....ein grauß... habt ihr schon den pro  taper gesehen ? 

dir muss es gefallen


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. Dezember 2007)

Der Protaper is schon seit11 Jahren in meinem Besitz und ein Traum( Maßtechnisch mein ich ). Durch die Starrgabel sind die Erschütterungen beim Fahren über Hindernisse ziemlich stark und die kette fiel ständig runter.......Alles klar?


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Dezember 2007)

dann stimmt aber entweder die kettenlinie nicht oder die spannung des schaltwerks hatt rapide nachgelassen!


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Dezember 2007)

Sorry


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Nächste Woche lieber Versus wird endlich mein ZR 2000 fertig... zieh dich schonmal warm an



glaube nicht, dass das auf diesen bildern schon der endzustand ist  
die spiele sind eröffnet, möge das schönste gewinnen  

zum zaskar von zaskarle ist wohl alles gesagt.


----------



## zaskarle96 (17. Dezember 2007)

das is nett formuliert! Ich sagte ja das das XT Tretlager sehr breit baut und nur das große kettenblatt montiert ist!! Es ist schon maximal mit dem einen Spacer nach links verschoben und mehr geht nu ma nich! Aber mit der Führung is das gar kein Problem mehr......Deshalb is sie ja dran!
Endzustand vieleicht nicht, aber für de Stadt reicht das ja so erst ma! Habe ja noch mein neues Chameleon welches aufgebaut werden will! Bin ja nur Student!Irgendwann will ich dann Rahmen Gabel und Vorbau einheitlich pulvern lassen, aber wann.......?


----------



## gtfreak2! (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Heute ist nach langem Warten endlich mein heißersehntes i-drive 5 gekommen. Habe es hier aus dem BikeMarkt gekauft. Bin top zufrieden. Das einzige was ne Katastrophe war, war der versand mit Iloxx. Also wenn ihr mal ein Bike versenden wollt, macht das nie mit Iloxx. Die werden sowieso noch von mir zu hören bekommen..naja..so viel dazu.
Vorher habe ich mich erst mal ans auspacken gemacht. Heheh wie an Weinachten. Da habe ich jetzt halt mal der Sache ein wenig vorgegriffen. ; )
hier mal ein paar Pix:









Gruß Rapha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (17. Dezember 2007)

Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein, äh reicht doch, oder???
Bei dem farbenfrohen Vorgängermodell bleibt mir nichts anderes mehr übrig als nun doch mal ...
Riecht gut, schmeckt gut, tut gut

That´s all Folks


----------



## kingmoe (17. Dezember 2007)

@9999,99: Geile Feile! Hätte ich 5-6 Räder weniger, würde ich mir noch ein Peace oder Ruckus SSP aus den Staaten einfliegen lasssen...


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Dezember 2007)

WOW
wunderschön


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2007)

eine wohltat.....


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


>



Singlespeed ist ja eigentlich gar nicht meine Welt, aber das Teil sieht einfach klasse aus. Respekt.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Dezember 2007)

Absolut Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

Was ist das eigentlich fürn Rahmen?


----------



## korat (17. Dezember 2007)

bin immer wieder begeistert, wenn ich eins sehe. und so ein schönes.
noch lieber aber würde ich gern mal eins mit fetten schlappen sehen.


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich fürn Rahmen?



es ist genau das, was drauf steht: GT Peace.

Friede sei mit Dir


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

Yo. Friede.


----------



## zaskarle96 (17. Dezember 2007)

Jo, is definitiv harmonischer in der Gestaltung! Is ziemlich leicht wa? Was mich darauf bringt das mein Playmo-Bike auch sehr angenehm unschwer is, trotz der Führung und so............
Ebenfalls meinen Respekt!
Die Titanoptik ist ein Traum!
So was könnt ich mir auch für meins vorstellen!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Dezember 2007)

tim,endlich hast du es eingestellt ,das erste peace hier im forum. 

was ich euch sagen kann"es ist im orgiiinallll noch viel schöner"  

äääätsch ich hab es angefasst und er hat mir sogar angeboten damit zu fahren.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2007)

ich würde nur einen geraden lenker zu favorisieren, sonst ein traum !


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Dezember 2007)

Pornicious....


----------



## patrol (18. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch! Sieht echt klasse aus!  

Was hattest du denn für Probleme mit dem Versender?


----------



## gtfreak2! (18. Dezember 2007)

danke ; ) muss jetzt nur noch auf besseres Wetter warten...^^

Naja habe den Kauf über Illoxx abgewickelt..Da ich das Geld nicht ohne Sicherheit überweisen wollte..entschied ich mich das über eine art pay pal zu machen was illoxx angeboten hat.
hat mich dann mit versand etc 60 öken gekostet und ne wartezeit von über einem monat...
naja ..mehr muss ich ja nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (19. Dezember 2007)

wo is mein thread?


----------



## gtfreak2! (19. Dezember 2007)

kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2007)

gtfreak2! schrieb:


> kann mir das jemand sagen?



wenn er nicht da ist wie sollen wir sagen wo er geblieben ist ? 

was wars denn ein verkaufsfred ? der wird hier kommentarlos gelöscht ganz einfach weils den forenregeln wiederspricht. 

also mal nen bissle mehr als wo ist... dann gibts vielleicht auch ne rückmeldung.

alternativ geh doch mal auf dein forenprofil, dort auf von .... erstellte themen ....

ach was ich mach das mal für dich - also hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1425221

wenn er da nicht dabei ist - isser gelöscht worden.


----------



## masta2006 (19. Dezember 2007)

Nun ja, das GT Tempest von meinem Kollegen!


----------



## Janikulus (19. Dezember 2007)

gtfreak2! schrieb:


> wo is mein thread?



wurde in den thread hier verschoben da eindeutig ein GT gezeigt wurde


----------



## Hupert (20. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein endlich fertiggebasteltes ZR2000... weiß leider garnicht mehr wer von euch mir den Rahmen im Sommer verkauft hat, aber ich hoffe ihm gefällt was dabei rausgekommen ist  Fotoquali ist leider etwas bescheiden, aber ich gelobe ein paar bessere sobald die erste Ausfahrt ansteht


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2007)

Klasse Hupert. Welche Gabel hast Du da verwendet?


----------



## mountymaus (20. Dezember 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Hier mal mein endlich fertiggebasteltes ZR2000... weiß leider garnicht mehr wer von euch mir den Rahmen im Sommer verkauft hat, aber ich hoffe ihm gefällt was dabei rausgekommen ist  Fotoquali ist leider etwas bescheiden, aber ich gelobe ein paar bessere sobald die erste Ausfahrt ansteht



Ist ja sehr schön geworden  

Nur wo steht das Rad denn?? Im Bett???


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, sehr schön! 

Obwohl die Aufkleberorgie auf den Eastons schon sehr ins Auge sticht....

Trotzdem sehr schick. Hast Du's mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (20. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nur wo steht das Rad denn?? Im Bett???



Eure etwas nicht?  Eigentlich durfte von unserem schon mal jedes ins Schlafzimmer... 

Zum Rad: So sehr schön , mich stört nur das weiße Lenkerband ein wenig.

Daggi


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2007)

sauber! weisse reifen hatte ich auch angedacht.
auch die schwarzen anbauteil sehen trotz silberner gabel und ausfaller gut aus.


----------



## Storck74 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn schon wiesses Lenkerband, dann auch einen weissen Sattel. Und den Silbernen Vorbau nicht vergessen. Aber sonst SEHR


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2007)

@storck(!?!): und welche farbe denkst du hat der sattel ?


----------



## Storck74 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ist der Rand nicht Schwarz  ?


----------



## Muckelchen (20. Dezember 2007)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Wenn schon wiesses Lenkerband, dann auch einen weissen Sattel. Und den Silbernen Vorbau nicht vergessen. Aber sonst SEHR



Ich würde den schwarzen Vorbau lassen, das passt gut zur Sattelstütze.


@ Hupert

Sehr schön! Ist Dir wirklich gelungen ein schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (20. Dezember 2007)

ist wirklich wunderschön geworden.
und das bett ist wohl gerade gut genug für diese schönheit


----------



## GTdanni (20. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, vorallem das Zusammenspiel der silbernen Sitzstreben mit der Alugabel. 

Sehr schönes Rad. 



Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (20. Dezember 2007)

diese Woche brachte mir der Weihnachtsmann ein gelbes Psyclone in sehr gutem Zustand, köstlich. Allerdings leider gelb, leider.
Stehe somit unter Umständen Tauschangeboten offen.... gelbes Psyclone 18" gegen ein schwarzes?

hier die ersten Bilder, mit nem alten Handy geschossen:


----------



## Hupert (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander und vielen Dank erstmal und vielen Dank für Kritik und Lob... 

Es war eigentlich als ein rein silbernes Projekt geplant, also auch silberner Vorbau und Sattelstütze (alles poliert, damit´s zur Gabel und Hinterbau passt.). Der Vorbau war übrig und hat mir sehr gut gefallen, also wollte ich die Glanzeloxalschicht runterbeizen und das Ding neu polieren... ein guter Freund hat´s mir ausgeredet und so musste dann auch ne schwarze GLÄNZENDE!! Sattelstütze her. Ne Syncros hat sich irgendwie immernoch nicht ergeben, also hab ich ne wunderschöne FSA aufgetrieben. Das Weiss (auch der Sattel) kontrastiert wunderbar zum Schwarz, was aber eigentlich nur Zierde für das traumhafte Rot ist... Die Gabel ist übrigens ne alte Alan die nicht mehr so toll aussah und deshalb über war. Zehn Minuten und ne Alu-Politur später war sie wieder wie neu. Obwohl zu schwarzen Vorbau und Sattelstütze auch prima Carbongabel passen würde. Aber so wie es jetzt ist kann ich selbst garnicht mehr wegschauen Gewicht liegt bei ca. 8,5 Kg ohne Pedale... aber auch hier reiche ich sicher nochmal was Genaueres nach.


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. Dezember 2007)

> weiß leider garnicht mehr wer von euch mir den Rahmen im Sommer verkauft hat



Du hast deinen Rahmen von GTHinterland - tststs was du schon nicht mehr weisst... ;-)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Rahmen von GTHinterland - tststs was du schon nicht mehr weisst... ;-)



Ne,ne, ne schon bin ich vergessen 
Mir gefällt es sehr gut Hat bei Dir einen guten Besitzer gefunden!
Nur würde ich schwarzes Lenkerband verbauen!


----------



## Boramaniac (21. Dezember 2007)

@ Hupert

schick schick und sehr stimmig in meinen Augen...


----------



## Hupert (21. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Rahmen von GTHinterland - tststs was du schon nicht mehr weisst... ;-)



Stimmt, wie schändlich von mir... womit hiermit deinem Nachposter nochmal herzlich gedankt sei. Mit dem schwarzen Lenkerband... die Frage kam auch beim Aufbau des öfteren zur Sprache (von wegen zu schicki und so...) aber ich WOLLTE WEISS... und es sieht in meinen Augen echt fabelhaft aus. Wenn das weisse LB runter ist, denk ich nochmal drüber nach... mich wundert ehrlich gesagt nur, daß sich noch niemand beschwert hat, daß ich mit Chorus Bremsen, Veloce Umwerfer (alt, schwer aber wunderschön) und dem Rest Shimpanso DA unterwegs sein werde...


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> @ Hupert
> 
> schick schick und sehr stimmig in meinen Augen...


 
Dem ist meiner Ansicht absolut NICHTS hinzuzufügen. (ausser vielleicht n Paar Pedalen...  ) Sehr schön! 

Neues vom Projekt "Hobby- bzw. Suchtansteckung": Es lebt! Bin vorhin mal ne Proberunde gedreht - ist echt erstaunlich was ein Kurzer Vorbau und ein kurzer Sattel ausmachen - ich saß auf dem Bock wie ein Frosch auf der Gießkanne. Aber ihr wirds so wohl passen. Langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an den Anblick:




Aber so ein Paar grüne GT-Brakebooster......


----------



## tomasius (21. Dezember 2007)

> Aber so ein Paar grüne GT-Brakebooster......



... sollten wirklich noch ran.  

Sieht klasse aus, auch die Farbe der Decals gefällt mir.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (21. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön, aber sind die Züge ( besonders Vorderrad bremse) nicht etwas lang.
Und die Griffe passen Farblich überhaubt nicht. Sorry

Markus


----------



## Stemmel (22. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn es überhaupt nichts mit PINK hat: Ich finde es sehr schön 

Für meine Begriffe fehlt (für das Auge) nur noch ein kleiner grüner Punkt in Sattelhöhe. Und natürlich die grünen Brakebooster!  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (22. Dezember 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Neues vom Projekt "Hobby- bzw. Suchtansteckung"......



Na, hast Du Deine bessere Hälfte auch GT- infiziert??? Dann können wir ja vielleicht mit einer Dame mehr auf dem nächsten GT- Treffen rechnen  

Schönes Teil


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Dezember 2007)

@tofu1000

Sieht klasse aus  
Finde die Kombi schwarz/grün gelungen


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2007)

@nicolai: na gelb ist doch ganz schick! 
vielleicht noch ein paar richtige fotos ;-)


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi alle,

wirklich schöne Teile die Ihr da alle habt  , meins ist jetzt endlich auch fertig,





schöne Weihnachten und bis dann ...


Stefan


----------



## Kruko (22. Dezember 2007)

Schick, Schick.

bis auf die Reifen. Die sind zum


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

morgen wird das Teil zum ersten mal ausgeführt, und dann werden die Reifen wohl gewechselt werden, aber ausprobieren wollt ich die Wuchtbrummen schon mal.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> diese Woche brachte mir der Weihnachtsmann ein gelbes Psyclone in sehr gutem Zustand, köstlich. Allerdings leider gelb, leider.
> Stehe somit unter Umständen Tauschangeboten offen.... gelbes Psyclone 18" gegen ein schwarzes?
> 
> hier die ersten Bilder, mit nem alten Handy geschossen:



oh mann nicolai... das ist die teamfarbe. besser es ist genau das teambike. jimi killen - weltmeister 90 und 91 u know.letzteres jahr wahrscheinliuch auf genau deinem rahmen .........det kannste doch nicht so einfach vertickern....

plus zitat:

GT Psyclone Rahmen 16" 0der 18", Farbe und Zustand egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

so hab auch mal wieder was zum zeigen. da ihr grade auf rts es so abfahrt.nen funktionierenden noleen im sortiment gefunden..und  heute ein weihnachts geschenk für eine freundin gebastelt, (da durfte es schon mal günstiger sein - hab verbaut was so rumlag  ) ne time correct lx - sw uw kurbel, xt 8 fach sti und Vs, ne übergelackte indy (nicht von mir) sowie deore rhynolites lrs. ... und ourys in transparent. mounty dh lenker, rithcey comp ssatz, ich mein nen alten dreck vorbau, mounty stütze ( wird aber noch gegen evolve xc getauscht wenn sie lang genug ist) und nen noname sattel. wellgo pedale ( schön leicht) ... gesamtgewicht muss ich nachreichen... wird schon nicht so leicht sein... 

hatte mich für den team rahmen entschieden weil ich den dann wenigstens von zeit zu zeit nochmal sehe - der 2er wandert dann wieder in die bucht....der hinterbau ist übrigens nicht von mir so gepulvert worden... 

von so :.





zu so 





und was habt ihr von 14,30 bis 17,30 Uhr so gemacht ?    

ist übrigens für die alten hasen hier - genau der rahmen der mich vor exakt 3 Jahren hier ins forum gebracht hat - und auch wenn er geht, ich bleibe   ....und hab hier weiter spass....


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> oh mann nicolai... das ist die teamfarbe. besser es ist genau das teambike. jimi killen - weltmeister 90 und 91 u know.letzteres jahr wahrscheinliuch auf genau deinem rahmen .........det kannste doch nicht so einfach vertickern....
> 
> plus zitat:
> 
> GT Psyclone Rahmen 16" 0der 18", Farbe und Zustand egal.





ähemmmm, asche auf mein greises haupt... ich weiss, dass es der team rahmen ist, wahrscheinlich ein 92er. aber ich habe eine gelb-phobie..... andererseits habe ich ja noch einen gelben huegi lrs und nen gelben flite. 
wir werden sehen, als singlespeed macht er sich ja vielleicht.
auf jeden fall sieht der lack wie geleckt aus, nur an der umwerferklemmstelle hat's ne verfärbung.
mal schauen wann ich das teil aufgebaut kriege.


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ähemmmm, asche auf mein greises haupt... ich weiss, dass es der team rahmen ist, wahrscheinlich ein 92er. aber ich habe eine gelb-phobie..... andererseits habe ich ja noch einen gelben huegi lrs und nen gelben flite.
> wir werden sehen, als singlespeed macht er sich ja vielleicht.
> auf jeden fall sieht der lack wie geleckt aus, nur an der umwerferklemmstelle hat's ne verfärbung.
> mal schauen wann ich das teil aufgebaut kriege.



hier fährt noch nen zassi mit ner gelben bologna rum ( wie im bravado von 92 ) wenn ichs mal wieder sehe kann ich ihm ja die gabel abschwatzen...und es gibt ja auch noch den fliflop - ist ja so schön kompatibel das bravado weil replika....

gibt dann so ne schicke biene ein gelb schwarzes psyclone.... 

und es ist ein 92er das du da hast ziemlich sicher....


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Dezember 2007)

ICH MAG GELB SEHR SEHR GERNE


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ICH MAG GELB SEHR SEHR GERNE



die farbe triffts übrigens genau....


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> hier fährt noch nen zassi mit ner gelben bologna rum ( wie im bravado von 92 ) wenn ichs mal wieder sehe kann ich ihm ja die gabel abschwatzen...und es gibt ja auch noch den fliflop - ist ja so schön kompatibel das bravado weil replika....
> 
> gibt dann so ne schicke biene ein gelb schwarzes psyclone....
> 
> und es ist ein 92er das du da hast ziemlich sicher....



man kennt mich ja, ich nutze meine bikes ja.... da ist mir ab und an der zeitgerechte aufbau egal.
rahmen: psyclone 
gabel: p bone schwarz
steuersatz: ck AHEAD 
vorbau: irgendwas schwarzes, semilanges
stütze: irgendwas schwarzes
kurbel: race face lp silber
lrs: hügi gelb mit mavic sup wasweissich in silber
sattel: flite gelb
lenker: gt silber
bremse vorne: avid mag 
bremse hinten: xt u-brake
schaltung: niente, nix, nada
spanner: surly
kette: wippermann wasweissich

mit dem teil fahr ich dann in's büro. und jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen  
ich find's richtig schön dekadent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

warum ne pbone wenn du ne bologna in der richtigen farbe bekommen könntest ? und ob ck ahead oder two nut is doch egal...ist doch eh fast dasselbe... 

und nen fliflop passt besser ( gabs bis 130 mm runter...)  

udn du willst an dem sispeeder keine schaltung verbauen ?


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2007)

So, schon länger fertig, ein paar Mal ausgeführt, jetzt endlich auf Bildern:
GT Eigenbau-Fixie, natürlich vorne eine Bremse. Für hinten liegt auch schon eine bereit, safety first.
Farbe ist RAL 08/15 "Erbsensuppengrün" ;-))


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

schick der falchmann...ne sakae stütze ? ein 90er rahmen ?

ach und der ct aufkleber ist falschrum....;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Dezember 2007)

Superschön geworden, SINGLESPEED ist ja leider für mich vorbei. Hast Dir echt viel Mühe gegeben, es hat sich aber auch gelohnt.

Das werd ich hoffentlich demnächst mal live sehen.


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> warum ne pbone wenn du ne bologna in der richtigen farbe bekommen könntest ? und ob ck ahead oder two nut is doch egal...ist doch eh fast dasselbe...
> 
> und nen fliflop passt besser ( gabs bis 130 mm runter...)
> 
> udn du willst an dem sispeeder keine schaltung verbauen ?



na, weil die bologna nicht mit ahead funzt und schaftvorbauten fahr ich seit einem schmerzhaften crash nicht mehr....


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> na, weil die bologna nicht mit ahead funzt und schaftvorbauten fahr ich seit einem schmerzhaften crash nicht mehr....



war mit schaftadapter.... beim bravado. und es gibt ja auch ahead bolognas....


----------



## joe yeti (22. Dezember 2007)

bei mir liegt auch noch ein gelbes bravado im keller 

daraus wird nächtest jahr ein aufbau gemacht mit schwarzer xt von 92 

und drop bar !!


----------



## Stemmel (22. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Farbe ist RAL 08/15 "Erbsensuppengrün" ;-))



... und die Wandfarbe?  Was ist das für eine Wandfarbe?  Schließlich ziehen wir bald um! 

Übrigens: Schicker Flaschenhalter!  

Daggi


----------



## korat (23. Dezember 2007)

die wandfarbe ist sehr gut gelungen als hintergrund für das bike, das streichen hat sich gelohnt!
und das bike ist ein traum, wunderschön, das muß man mal so sagen.
hast du auch ein foto noch ganz ohne bremse ?  
die griffe sind eine geile idee, und überhaupt. ich hoffe, ich darf mal probefixxen!

vorlagen für die banderole:







oder









Manni1599 schrieb:


> SINGLESPEED ist ja leider für mich vorbei.



aber nur für 364 tage im jahr!


----------



## Kint (23. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> na, weil die bologna nicht mit ahead funzt und schaftvorbauten fahr ich seit einem schmerzhaften crash nicht mehr....



übrgens das wollt ich noch sagen ich hab hier noch ne schwarze lite in ahead ausm 93er karakoram liegen und ich kenn auch noch ne quelle für ne ebensolche in orange und soll ich sagen dass ich letzten monat ne nos verkauft habe ?

wat will ich mit die ganzen gabeln die in meine rahmengrößen nicht passen - also sach bescheid. und gegen pbone und peppi hab ich so nix ( das wollt cih auch nochmal sagen ) allerdings finde ich die nur im zassi schön weil für stahl sind die mir zu wuchtig. so. schöne feiertage ich bin jetzt im internet niemands land bis zum 29ten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich konnte nicht anders:    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199107505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015


----------



## GT-Hinterland (23. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199107505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015



Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk hast Du dir gemacht! Ist ja ein geiler Rahmen  Meinen Glückwunsch 
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und die Wandfarbe?  Was ist das für eine Wandfarbe?  Schließlich ziehen wir bald um!
> 
> Übrigens: Schicker Flaschenhalter!
> 
> Daggi



Moin Daggi,

Mannni kennt die Farbe ja schon in natura ;-)
Ist eine Mischung aus dem Bauhaus-Katalog, wenn du willst, schau ich mal nach der Nummer und Bezeichnung. Besichtigung hier vor Ort ist auch möglich - und du solltest erstmal das Gelb von unserem Kinderzimmer sehen. Felix wohnt quasi in einem Breifkasten  

Den Falschenhalter liebe ich jetzt schon, obwohl ich noch nicht mit Hochprozentigem unterwegs war. Ist der "Flask Holder" von Ahearne:

http://www.ahearnecycles.com/flask.htm



korat schrieb:


> und das bike ist ein traum, wunderschön, das muß man mal so sagen.
> hast du auch ein foto noch ganz ohne bremse ?
> die griffe sind eine geile idee, und überhaupt. ich hoffe, ich darf mal probefixxen!



Danke für die Blumen - es fährt sich auch gut. Ein echter Bahnrahmen ist nichts für mich, zu "harte" Geo, zuviel toe overlap, ich muss mich nicht unbedingt selbst in der Kurve vom Bike schmeißen ;-) Außerdem sind Bremsen Pflicht.

Die Griffe sind durchsichtig, darunter Streifen aus Iso-Band. Zuerst wollte ich einen Rasta-King verbauen (ist jetzt am Ruckus) und dieselben Farben unter die Griffe wickeln, fand das dann aber zu bunt.

Entstehung:

Man nehme einen 1990er Tequesta und entdecke, dass der wunderschöne Lack (wie beim Karakoram) leider völlig fertig ist  






Wenn der Lack eh weg muss, fältt das Flexen leichter. 





Weg ist weg...





Reste:





Man kann nie genug Platz zum Kettespannen haben!





Dann noch eine Renner-Gabel besorgt (die Aero-Keule ist übrigens aus Stahl!!!) und zur Sicherheit eine Crossergabel mit Discaufnahme - wer weiß was mal kommt. Alles zusammen pulvern und einen stabilen LRS mit Rigida DP18 gebaut. VR mit Ultegra-Nabe, HR mit Surly-FlipFlop. Auf der linken Seite dreht sich ein Freilaufritzel, ich kann also jederzeit das Gefixe sein lassen - einfach HR umdrehen, fertig.

Mehr Infos evtl., wenn ich das Rad in der Kategorie Rennrad im Contest anpreise ;-)

Wichtig für Nachahmer: Nicht bei allen MTB-Rahmen passt das mit den 28"-Rädern wirklich gut! Vorher genau messen! Auch die Einbauhöhe der Gabel!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Dezember 2007)

Tja, da ist mir der Moe woll zuvor gekommen.
Ich habe was ähnliches gemacht, allerdings mit nen Outpost, Cantisockel ab und dann etwa 6 cm weiter oben wieder ran (sollte eigentlich ein 29" werden, paßt aber von der Reifenhöhe nicht).
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444656/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444655/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Ist aber keinen von Euch aufgefallen, die Bilder waren schon im "Unsere GT im Einsatz".
Mehr zur Wahl 28"


----------



## GTdanni (23. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, ist niemandem aufgefallen. 

Ich hatte nur Augen für die Lila Teile (ich suche noch ne Lila U-Brake) 

@Moe hast du mal drüber nachgedacht an den Ausfallenden irgendwelche Spanner zu montieren? 
Für ne Stellschraube ist ja leider zu wenig Fleisch da.  (ich hab ja am Tachyon die selben Ausfaller)


Cu danni


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Moin Daggi,
> 
> Mannni kennt die Farbe ja schon in natura ;-)
> Ist eine Mischung aus dem Bauhaus-Katalog, wenn du willst, schau ich mal nach der Nummer und Bezeichnung. Besichtigung hier vor Ort ist auch möglich - und du solltest erstmal das Gelb von unserem Kinderzimmer sehen. Felix wohnt quasi in einem Breifkasten
> ...



Ja, Farbennummer wäre nett. Vermutlich würde Felix sich - so wie es sich anhört - in unserem Schlafzimmer wie zu Hause fühlen. Ebenfalls Postgelb  

Flaschenhalter: Leider ein wenig zu spät für Weihnachten...  

Daggi


----------



## GT_Frodo (23. Dezember 2007)

So, um auch mal wieder Bilder reinzustellen, hier ein update vom Terramoto mit neuer disc vorne und neuem Vorderrad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viele Grüße, wünsche Euch allen, das schöne parts unterm Tannenbaum liegen ;-)

Lars


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199107505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015



oh mann, mich juckt es ja auch extrem in den fingern...


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, schon länger fertig, ein paar Mal ausgeführt, jetzt endlich auf Bildern:
> GT Eigenbau-Fixie, natürlich vorne eine Bremse. Für hinten liegt auch schon eine bereit, safety first.
> Farbe ist RAL 08/15 "Erbsensuppengrün" ;-))



wow moe! ein echtes schmuckstück  
allein der sattel haut etwas raus. sieht etwas nach gummisessel aus, oder täusche ich mich da ?

@nicolai: der aufbau klingt vielversprechend. woher kommt denn die gelb-phobie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (24. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199107505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015



.....mir juckt es auch so verdammt in den Finger  
Ein richtig geiler Rahmen  

Mein XCR1000 ist mir ja leider am Sitzdom gerissen. Wie sieht es denn mit diesem Rahmen aus ??? Ist da was bekannt, weil der XCR1000 scheint ja dafür bekannt zusein 

@Kingmoe

wow, das rockt. Sieht sehr schick aus !!!!


----------



## kingmoe (24. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wow moe! ein echtes schmuckstück
> allein der sattel haut etwas raus. sieht etwas nach gummisessel aus, oder täusche ich mich da ?



Zum Glück täuschst du dich ;-)
Es ist ein alter Vetta (ich glaube ein Transverse), den ich selber mit dünnem, schwarzem Leder mit Schlangenlederprägung bezogen habe. Ein Traum, der leider auf den mäßigen Fotos total untergeht.


----------



## oldman (24. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wow moe! ein echtes schmuckstück
> allein der sattel haut etwas raus. sieht etwas nach gummisessel aus, oder täusche ich mich da ?
> 
> @nicolai: *der aufbau klingt vielversprechend. woher kommt denn die gelb-phobie* ?



naja, die fuhre erinnert halt an adac, post, dhl und jede menge anderer "dynamiker". schwarz ist halt zeitlos schön.
mein erster gedanke war dannulverbeschichtung runter und neu lackieren.dann   wurde mit klar, dass ich dafür gehäutet werden würde...
der zustand des lackes ist 1-/2+
so sah es bis neulich zusammengebaut aus:












na,erkannt?


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> blarschnarsabbelsülz.....PULVERbeschichtung....



Hä???

Und warst du nicht eh Farbenblind?


----------



## Fahrradnotarzt (24. Dezember 2007)

Ja das ist mein GT als ich es bekamm war es in einem schlimmen zustand zuerst zerlegt ich das ganze rad polierte den ramen neu es kamen Deore schaltwerk drauf und diverse ander teile ach was seht selber eine rst gabel baute ich auch noch an naja ist immer eine baustelle aber ganz stolz bin ich auch meine selbst gespeichen laufräder die wurzelspeichung vorne und hinten und dazu noch einen xtr Zahnkranz klasse. wenn ihr noch fragen habt fragt.


----------



## versus (25. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199107505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015



okay, wenn nicht heute, wann dann !? 

ich habe jetzt auch einen geordert. auf die gefahr hin, dass ich mich hiermit wiederhole, schliesst sich nun nach 6 jahren ein kreis, denn 2001 hatte ich mir diesen limitierten rahmen schon einmal gekauft. leider hatte ihn damals die post beim versand demoliert. die folge war ein zäher rechtsstreit über 8 monate um wenigstens das geld wieder zu bekommen.
ich habe zwar gerade auch so genug zu basteln (xcr 1000 auf disc), aber mit dem i2k nehme ich mir zumindest mal vor mir viel zeit zu lassen .

die idee zum aufbau ist natürlich schon da: 
wegen des leichten rahmens und der zunehmenden tourertauglichkeit des 1000ers wird das i2k ein reines xc-racefully
xtr 950/952 8-fach
99er crossmax
eine leichte schwarze 80mm gabel (richtung sid, skareb, ggf. reba)
vielleicht den ein, oder anderen gelben klecks (griffe, sattel + evtl. reifen).

der aufbau wird hier natürlich dokumentiert. 

so, nun wünsche ich allen weiterhin ein frohes fest auf dass ihr so toll beschenkt werdet, wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> okay, wenn nicht heute, wann dann !?
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch einen geordert. auf die gefahr hin, dass ich mich hiermit wiederhole, schliesst sich nun nach 6 jahren ein kreis, denn 2001 hatte ich mir diesen limitierten rahmen schon einmal gekauft. leider hatte ihn damals die post beim versand demoliert. die folge war ein zäher rechtsstreit über 8 monate um wenigstens das geld wieder zu bekommen.
> ich habe zwar gerade auch so genug zu basteln (xcr 1000 auf disc), aber mit dem i2k nehme ich mir zumindest mal vor mir viel zeit zu lassen .
> ...




Das war ja dann mal ein Geschenk. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen


----------



## GT-Man (25. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> okay, wenn nicht heute, wann dann !? ich habe jetzt auch einen geordert.



     
Klasse versus!!!! Damit gehören uns schonmal 3 von 100.    Der Aufbau klingt ja schonmal sehr spannend. Ich denke, mein neuer i-2K wandert erstmal an die Wand.


----------



## mountymaus (25. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> okay, wenn nicht heute, wann dann !?
> ich habe jetzt auch einen geordert......



Klasse Weihnachtsgeschenk   
Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf den Aufbau. Hört sich aber schon mal gut an.


----------



## Sesselpupser (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

zwar kein Edelrahmen, aber als Teileträger für Kellerfunde und Kellerresteverwertung doch recht gut geeignet   :

..erst so...:





Schaltung Campa-Chorus 8-fach, Syncros Alu-Kurbel, LRS Hügi Classic mit Mavic 517/618 Ceramic, XTR-Cantis

...dann so...:





Schaltung X.0, Kurbel Syncros Revo Hardcore (wer's nicht erkannt hat   ), LRS wie oben, Bremse HS 33, Syncros Titan Schnellspanner, mittlerweile mit Syncros DH-Lenker aus 1998 und Ergon-Griffe.

Weitere Bilder in meinen Foto-Alben.

Radl kann bei Interesse, wie im unteren Bild, komplett oder in Teilen erworben werden. 
Bitte nur ernsthafte Anfragen mit Preisvorstellungen, bei denen ich nicht NEIN sagen kann   .


Grüße

Matze


----------



## Storck74 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Matze



Hallo, stehen die Kurbeln mit Blättern vielleicht zum verkauf?

markus


----------



## versus (26. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das war ja dann mal ein Geschenk. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen





GT-Man schrieb:


> Klasse versus!!!! Damit gehören uns schonmal 3 von 100.    Der Aufbau klingt ja schonmal sehr spannend. Ich denke, mein neuer i-2K wandert erstmal an die Wand.





mountymaus schrieb:


> Klasse Weihnachtsgeschenk
> Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf den Aufbau. Hört sich aber schon mal gut an.



jaaa   ich bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen. heute ging der rahmen auf die reise und kommt wohl noch in meinem urlaub an !
gestern habe ich erst mal die teile für die disc-umrüstung bei meinen eltern eingsammelt


----------



## versus (26. Dezember 2007)

okay, raus damit: WER IST SEERÄUBER ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250199938715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

haben wir das vierte eingesackt?


----------



## GT-Man (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich wirklich, wo der die Teile her hat? Auf den Fotos sieht man ja unter dem Rahmen ja die ganzen Kisten. 
Zuerst hatte er ja nicht nach Dtl. verschickt und da ist ein i-drive Team Rahmen (wenn auch in "S") neu für 80 Euro - ohne Dämpfer, etc. - weggegangen.   Ich kriege bei dem Gedanken heute noch nen Anfall.


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2007)

ja das frage ich mich auch - und vor allem was der noch irgendwann anbietet !?!
durch sein us-only hat er schon ein paar schätzchen fast verschenken müssen. 
die kartons scheinen die original - pacific zu sein. muss wohl einen guten draht zu einem mitarbeiter oder vertriebler haben. uns solls recht sein!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Dezember 2007)

*Hallo,
Gestern Abend frisch aus Belgien eingetroffen!*







*Zustand des Bikes ist gut, hat zwar ein paar Kratzer die aber  sind nicht so tragisch!
Es ist eine Deore Schaltgruppe verbaut, aber das kann man ja ändern! 

Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2007)

na alla! das sieht doch gut aus!
das ein, oder andere teil ersetzen und das ist eine top bike!


----------



## Kint (28. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, die fuhre erinnert halt an adac, post, dhl und jede menge anderer "dynamiker". schwarz ist halt zeitlos schön.
> mein erster gedanke war dannulverbeschichtung runter und neu lackieren.dann   wurde mit klar, dass ich dafür gehäutet werden würde...
> der zustand des lackes ist 1-/2+
> so sah es bis neulich zusammengebaut aus:
> ...



klaro... haaste den geforderten preis gezahlt ? fand ich nicht grade wenich aber der zustand rechtfertigt so einiges....

und henner kann ich nur zustimmen - das ist imron paint definitiv nicht gepulvert.... sollte aber dreischicht sein, grundierung und dann gelb plus klar. die kleber sollten unterlack sein  also aufpassen beim anfassen sonst haste decal stückschen inner hand.


----------



## oldman (28. Dezember 2007)

nee, habe den rahmen solo genommen, da hing noch die klemme und die xt ubrake dran.
preis war okay


----------



## ReeN! (28. Dezember 2007)

HiHi, ich hab jetz auch wieder eins. Ich freu mich, auch wenn mir selbiher rahmen bis jetzt 3mal gebrochen, 2x eigen 1x fremdverschulden, konnte ich nihct anders. Mir wurde mein Kona Scab geklaut, und zack war ein GT Chucker im Bikemarkt, Neu! Was blieb mir übrig?! 

Da grad frisch in den zu Weihnachten bekommenen Ständer eingespannt.





endlich wieder ein Chucker...





rechts:





links:





Und was sagt Ihr? Ich find es sieht schon reichlich vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Triturbo (28. Dezember 2007)

hier hast ne anregung, aber die gabel und die felgen sehen so ''anders'' aus.


----------



## Janikulus (28. Dezember 2007)

ReeN! schrieb:


> links:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht doch schon mal gut aus, hoffentlich hält dieser Rahmen!

Du musst auch mal wieder in deiner Werkstatt aufräumen...


----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2007)

lässige karre  !!! 

und tolle werkstatt - so was hatte ich auch mal


----------



## ReeN! (29. Dezember 2007)

@triturbo: Als anregung dient mir nur mein letztes Chucker, in meiner Galerie zu bestaunen.
@ die andern beiden. Ist die Werkstatt meines Dad´s und auch wenn er immer meckert, den meisten Dreck macht tatsächich er. Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen, ist die Drehbank. Sehr nützlich.

Was an den Hobel noch so dran soll: Etwas Race mässigerer Sattel, MRP Kettenführung ist schon gekauft, die Magura Rotoren werden noch gegen Alligator Windcutter im selben durchmesser getauscht. Andere Sattelstütze (evtl. Carbon), Später Kurzez Schaltwerk, mit kürzer übersetzter Kassette, Und ne Rock Shox Forke. Am liebsten eine Pike in Silber. Welche Gabel ersetzt die Pike in der Schnellspanner Klasse? Wollte ungern umspeichen lassen, da ich die Magura Louise Naben gern behalten würde.

!R


----------



## Master | Torben (29. Dezember 2007)

Wow.... der Montageständer.... und die schöne Z1.... und die Louisen... aaaah XT HT2 Kurbeln under Rahmen erst - GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Dezember 2007)

ReeN! schrieb:


> @triturbo: Als anregung dient mir nur mein letztes Chucker, in meiner Galerie zu bestaunen.



ich hatte auch das alte chucker und es ist auch an de selben stelle gebrochen. 

hier


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der Zaskar Rahmen genauso wie der Karakoram Rahmen sind fälschlicherweise ja als 18 Zöller an mich verkauft worden. Es sind aber def. 16", damit zu klein und werden wieder verkauft. Der Zaskar gehört so gut wie sicher dem Manni, der Kara steht noch zum Verkauf. Die Bilder vom Zassi seht ihr dann bestimmt demnächst....gell Manni 

Es steht ja allerdings ja noch mein neues "Damenrad" aus, gell Jungs .
Dann will ich euch auch mal nicht länger hinhalten...

So sah es aus als ich es geholt habe:





Es steht schön warm im Heizungskeller und hatte wirklich ne dicke Staubschicht...der Vorbau und der Lenker sind zum Kotzen häßlich, obwohl der Lenker saubequem ist. Man sieht überall dass dieses Fahrrad wirklich so gut wie neu ist.

Tja, ich habe dann das Lenkkopflager neu eingefettet, Hohlraumversiegelung in alle Rohre eingebracht und ein paar Teile abgebaut und nen GT Vorbau samt leichtem ZOOM Lenker angebaut. Es stehen zwar noch div. Einstellarbeiten aus, aber fahren tuts soweit schon mal gut. Und so sieht es jetzt aus:






Vielen Dank nochmal an Floid Acroid für den guten Tipp! So Jungs und jetzt dürft ihr wieder Eure "Mädchen" Witze machen 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

für ein mädchenrad doch ganz nett  
und die evil flammen hauchen dem rad doch ein wenig männlichkeit ein


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön Peter. 
 Für ein Damenrad finde ich mußte es aber rosa und nicht blau sein!
Also eindeutig ein Bubenrad!!!!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Dezember 2007)

Das Xizang meines Mitwohnies nimmt langsam Formen an, hier mal ein kurzes Zwischenbild 






Xizang 20" mit neuer Teillackierung
Rock Shox Judy Race in electric red
Ringle Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Flite Titanium
Chris King rot/blau
Titanlenker poliert
Avid Arch Supreme inkl. Hebel
Silberne XTR Shifter (Cannondale)
XTR 952 Naben mit Mavic Crossmax Felgen
XTR 952 Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk



Allerdings sucht er noch eine Ringle Sattelschelle in 31,8 mm blau oder silber,
sowie einen 20 mm Spacer in blau.


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

das würde ich aber auch sagen, dass das formen annimmt! sehr geiles rad !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja, nachdem er sich gestern Hand und Schulter gebrochen hat,
ist nun auch etwas mehr Zeit die beiden fehlenden Parts zu besorgen


----------



## cleiende (29. Dezember 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Allerdings sucht er noch eine Ringle Sattelschelle in 31,8 mm blau oder silber,
> *sowie einen 20 mm Spacer in blau.*



vielleicht sowas von HOPE?

Ist nicht billig, aber jederzeit in der UK-Bucht zu finden. Versandkosten aus UK sind halt so krank.

Halt, korrigiere: HiBike hat sie auch


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2007)

hätt ich nur ein foto von dem xizang gesehen hätt ich gedacht der bock gehört VERSUS.
schönes teil........


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

musste mir auch schon den sabber wegen des roten geringles abwischen...

nur bei 20" würde ich wahrscheinlich die höhenkrankheit bekommen !


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Dezember 2007)

Danke, aber Hope geht garnicht.
Er ist da etwas pingelich, Ringle oder NoName.

Nene, dem Versus ist das Rädchen nicht


----------



## Janikulus (30. Dezember 2007)

so hier mein kleines BMX Rad:




Seriennummer ist 02951693, also von Februar 95? Ich habe es mal als Dyno Slammer identifiziert. Kann das sein?


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Dezember 2007)

Sehr, sehr schönes Xizang - aber er will nicht wirklich fahren mit den Reifen oder? 
Mal im ernst, das war schon 1995 in neu und unausgetrocknet der bekackteste Reifen den ich je gefahren bin und da der Rest wohl super Alltagstauglich ist währe es schade...
Ringleschelle ist mehr als rar, gab es nur in türkis statt blau - er soll die erst beste Farbe Kaufen und sie in Drano enteloxieren, sonst wird das wohl nie was - Tune Würger + AC16/17 in gleicher Farbe würden auch gut passen fänd ich.


----------



## sunmaniac (31. Dezember 2007)

Ja dann muss ich meins ja auch mal Präsentieren


----------



## DieÖligeKette (31. Dezember 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schönes Xizang - aber er will nicht wirklich fahren mit den Reifen oder?
> Mal im ernst, das war schon 1995 in neu und unausgetrocknet der bekackteste Reifen den ich je gefahren bin und da der Rest wohl super Alltagstauglich ist währe es schade...
> Ringleschelle ist mehr als rar, gab es nur in türkis statt blau - er soll die erst beste Farbe Kaufen und sie in Drano enteloxieren, sonst wird das wohl nie was - Tune Würger + AC16/17 in gleicher Farbe würden auch gut passen fänd ich.



Die Reifen werden gegen grüne Wildgripper getauscht.
Tune mag er nicht so gerne, da wird wohl noch gewartet bis die Ringle auftaucht


----------



## Kruko (31. Dezember 2007)

So,

hier zum Jahresabschluss noch etwas neues von meinem Xizang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (31. Dezember 2007)

93er GT-Rahmen sind immer wieder eine Freude   
Und zu den Decals passen sogar die Maguras super.
Um den Schnee beneide ich Dich auch...

Christian


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Dezember 2007)

ich will auch endlich ein 93er-Xizang


----------



## DieÖligeKette (31. Dezember 2007)

Und den Sattel kann man so fahren?











































































Ps: Guten Rutsch!


----------



## jedinightmare (1. Januar 2008)

Ich will auch Schnee.


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich will auch Schnee.



Kannst noch welchen holen 

Noch ist etwas da


----------



## GT-Man (3. Januar 2008)

Heute war Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen.    
Nach dem Gang zum Zollamt war auspacken angesagt:


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Januar 2008)

Heilige Sch...., is das geil, auch haben will


----------



## GT-Man (3. Januar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Heilige Sch...., is das geil, auch haben will




Einen gibt´s noch (allerdings in XL):
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-I-2K...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal schauen, wann der Rahmen von versus ankommt.


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Januar 2008)

Wow, schöne Sachen haben die da auf dem Zollamt  

Die Schwinge alleine sieht auch verdammt heftig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (3. Januar 2008)

so hier is dann mal mein gt!

das schöne ruckus 1.0 mit i-drive! 

kommt vllt. ne neue federgabel demnächste!


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch zum I-2K! Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo versus,

mein Glückwunsch zum i-drive. Hast du mal den Rahmen gewogen, würd mich interessieren, weil ich habs damals bei meinem pro natürlich vergessen. Ist i-2k jetzt auch aus Scandium wie das pro oder nicht? 

Noch ne Frage: so ein Owners Manual würd mich auch interessieren...hast Du nen eigenen Praktikanten, der das mal einscannen könnte?

Wofür ist denn der "Meßschieber"? Um die X % Negativfederweg einzustellen?

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!
Peter



GT-Man schrieb:


> Heute war Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen.
> Nach dem Gang zum Zollamt war auspacken angesagt:


----------



## kingmoe (3. Januar 2008)

@MoNu: Geiles Ruckus! Jetzt noch irgendwann VR und HR mit derselben Felgenfarbe und es sieht perfekt aus!

@Peru: Die allgemeinen GT-Owner-Manuals sind sehr lustig - die braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## MoNu (3. Januar 2008)

ja vornbe kommt schwarz noch irgendwann! wenn ich zeit habe! oder ich lasse sie pulvern!
als federgabel will ich mir bald mal ne 888 holen! und als bremsen kommen hayes nine mit 203er scheiben!
 
Freu!^^


----------



## GT-Man (3. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ist i-2k jetzt auch aus Scandium wie das pro oder nicht?



Das i-2k ist aus dem guten alten "Vorpleite" 6061 Alu made in USA. Das Owners-Manual ist echt ein Witz. Steht nichts wichtigen drin, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie die Biketeile alle im Englischen heißen.  

Seit wann war das Pro aus Scandium? - ich wüsste nicht, dass GT mit sowas gearbeitet hat. Das Pro ist doch aus Taiwan Kinesis Alu wie das austattungsmäßig billigere Expert, gelle? Das gab es rahmentechnisch keine Unterscheide. Selbst das Topmodell Marathon war aus Kinesis Superlight Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (4. Januar 2008)

MoNu schrieb:


> ja vornbe kommt schwarz noch irgendwann! wenn ich zeit habe! oder ich lasse sie pulvern!
> als federgabel will ich mir bald mal ne 888 holen! und als bremsen kommen hayes nine mit 203er scheiben!
> 
> Freu!^^



Für das selbe Geld gibts um längen bessere Bremsen. Und das ist nicht nur hohles gequatsche, ich habs erlebt.

!r


----------



## MoNu (4. Januar 2008)

aber ich dneke nixht für 60


----------



## ReeN! (4. Januar 2008)

Naja, mach was du denkst. Aber das man einen ganzen Satz inzwischen fÃ¼r 60â¬ bekommt spricht nicht grade fÃ¼r die Bremse. Mein Tipp: Einen Satz Deore 525er bekommst du schon fÃ¼r das selbe Geld, getunt mit roten Koolstop belÃ¤gen, und die Bremse hÃ¤ngt die Hayes locker ab. Und darauf stÃ¼tzt sich auch meine Erfahrung, eine Woche Saalbach, Hayes Bremser hatten nach wenigen AbfahrtshÃ¶henmetern Gichtfinger, Fading keine Bremskraft mehr ohne enormen hebelaufwand. Meine Shimanos haben mit einem Finger gebremst wie Sau.


----------



## MoNu (4. Januar 2008)

ja nur shimano habe ich so meine erfahrungen mit! ^^
die waren bei mir net gut! wären schnell kaputt!


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2008)

Bremsendiskussion bitte im Tech Talk führen ;-)


----------



## -lupo- (4. Januar 2008)

@peru73:

Genau, der "unverschiebbare Schieber" sollte beim Draufsitzen genau in die Köpfe der beiden Dämpferschrauben passen.

@GT-Man: 

Glückwunsch! Ich sehe dass die pre-2001 i-Drives ein anderes Ausfallende hatten.

@MoNu:

Sieht gut aus mit den weissen Komponenten!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Januar 2008)

Haste Recht,

hab grad nachgesehen, 7005 Kinesis Superlight Rohrsatz...

VG

Peter


GT-Man schrieb:


> Das i-2k ist aus dem guten alten "Vorpleite" 6061 Alu made in USA. Das Owners-Manual ist echt ein Witz. Steht nichts wichtigen drin, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie die Biketeile alle im Englischen heißen.
> 
> Seit wann war das Pro aus Scandium? - ich wüsste nicht, dass GT mit sowas gearbeitet hat. Das Pro ist doch aus Taiwan Kinesis Alu wie das austattungsmäßig billigere Expert, gelle? Das gab es rahmentechnisch keine Unterscheide. Selbst das Topmodell Marathon war aus Kinesis Superlight Alu.


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

das szenario kennt ihr schon - nur diesmal mit MEINEM küchenboden    

bestens verpackt konnte ich heute dieses schätzchen abholen




neu und v. a. unversehrt 




und der rot eloxierte dogbone bringt mich auf gedanken


----------



## GT-Man (5. Januar 2008)

Den kenne ich doch!   Für mich einer der geilsten GT-Rahmen.     Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## -lupo- (5. Januar 2008)

Es freut mich zu hören dass diesmal alles geklappt hat wie es sollte! Viel Spaß da05t!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

und ich freue mich erst !!!

habe mal in meiner kiste gekramt und da das xcr 1000 im zuge des disc-umbaus entrötet wurde (weiss-schwarz-silber), sind da teile übrig geworden. ein roter real seal sucht ja auch noch eine bleibe.





mal sehen...


----------



## GT-Man (5. Januar 2008)

Wenn man die produzierte Stückzahl berücksichtigt, wirkt ja der neue Zaskar re-issue Rahmen fast inflationär.  

Die Sattelstütze passt doch schonmal gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob die angedachte Fox farblich wirklich so dazu passt. Hast Du mal ein Bild Deiner Wunschgabel? Hier mal die Zusammenführung meiner i-2ks:


----------



## spatzel (5. Januar 2008)

So,denn mal wieder was"älteres"....nachdem immer mehr Ur-Zaskars gepostet werden,muß ich halt meins auch noch in den Topf werfen.....bitteschön!


----------



## SuperEva (5. Januar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Einen gibt´s noch (allerdings in XL):




Wer den wohl bekommen wird 

Kann mir einer sagen wieviel Federweg der Rahmen hat und welche Gabel am besten dazu passt respektiv wieviel Federweg vorne. Gibt's irendwo infos zu dem Rahmen, hab ein wenig gegoogled aber nicht's bedeutendes herausgefunden.


----------



## GT-Man (6. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Wer den wohl bekommen wird
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wieviel Federweg der Rahmen hat und welche Gabel am besten dazu passt respektiv wieviel Federweg vorne. Gibt's irendwo infos zu dem Rahmen, hab ein wenig gegoogled aber nicht's bedeutendes herausgefunden.



Der i-2k entspricht der XCR LE, war allerdings eine Sonderedition und nur für Händler erhältlich. Weltweit gibt es nur 100 Stück. Federweg 80mm, also reiner CC-Rahmen. Am besten passen hier SID-ähnliche Gabeln. Hier die Infos zum Baugleichen XCR LE:


----------



## SuperEva (6. Januar 2008)

Danke, wow nur 100 Stück. Hab zwar noch ne Sid hier liegen aber in Weiss, mal kucken was ich drauf mach.


----------



## GT-Man (6. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Danke, wow nur 100 Stück. Hab zwar noch ne Sid hier liegen aber in Weiss, mal kucken was ich drauf mach.


Du hast den XL-Rahmen? Glückwunsch!    Stell ihn mal rein, sobald er bei Dir ist.


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Januar 2008)

Hier isser in Action...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die Besitzer aus dem Forum hier nicht gaaaaaanz so haarig         

VG
Peter



jedinightmare schrieb:


> Hier isser in Action...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die Besitzer aus dem Forum hier nicht gaaaaaanz so haarig
> 
> ...



Passt aber irgendwie zu meinem Rennrad Wolf   

@jedi

Werde mir Deine Katze mal klauen


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2008)

Schon etwas kitschig...


----------



## bekr (9. Januar 2008)

tach,

zwar hab ich hja mit gt nichts viel am hut auser das mir  die classiche gt disc kettenblattscheiben gefallen aber was it mit dem  gt bmx mit crabon rahmen passiert?

@gt deutschland
kann man in berlin auch beinem händler mal die aktuellen  fullies wie Idrive&Co mal probefahren? (wo?)


----------



## MoNu (9. Januar 2008)

HI Leute also hier für euch mal mein fertiges Ruckus 1.0 i-Drive

Setup: 
Marzocchi Jr.T 180mm
Fox Van R dämpfer 190mm 
dt Felgen
Vr: Da Bomb Nabe HR: Alutech
Antrieb: Holzfeller
SChaltung:Sram X5
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert (2.35")


----------



## kingmoe (10. Januar 2008)

MoNu schrieb:


> HI Leute also hier für euch mal mein fertiges Ruckus 1.0 i-Drive ...



Ah, jetzt ist es fertig, Glückwunsch!
Wie fährt es sich denn mit dem Teil bergauf? Geht da noch was, oder lässt man das lieber komplett bleiben? 
Ich baue gerade ein ähnliches Ruckus auf, deshalb das Interesse. Ich möchte nämlich nicht immer nur bergab fahren können (aber meistens wäre schön  ).


----------



## MoNu (10. Januar 2008)

ne habe ich noch net getestet! 
werde ich aber am we machen! bin dann dh fahren!^^
werde mich dann melden wie es geht bergauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (11. Januar 2008)

Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer etwas zu kurz geraten ist? Gheört da evtl. ein 200/210er rein?


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2008)

der der drinne ist, is der ori! 
will mir aber vllt. nen neuen kaufen! mal gucken! 

is im mom nen 190er!


----------



## -lupo- (11. Januar 2008)

@MoNu:

Gefällt mir! Ist es ein small?

@Moe:

Alles geht, und so schlimm ist es nicht. Mann muss sich halt Zeit nehemen, aber es klappt. Ich abe selbst schon ein paar Touren mit meinem Ruckus hinter mir, und glaub mir, meine Kondition ist weit davon entfernt, optimal zu sein! 

Hast du dir auch einen Ruckus Fully zugelegt?


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2008)

jo is small!
zum dh fahren kommt ich damit gut zurecht!
der dämpfer dürfte nur etwas härter!

ich würde mal sagen ruckus an die macht!^^


----------



## -lupo- (11. Januar 2008)

Jo, Ruckus an die Macht!

Meine Feder könnte auch eine Stufe härter sein! Aber ansonsten top bike!
Hier meins (muss es einfach psten, sry):


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2008)

was für reifen? schwalbe fat albert??
die habe ich drauf!^^

ach und ich habe mnir ne kefü dran gemacht!
habe mir ne halterung gebastelt die an das rohr für den umwerfer kommt!
hält super!


----------



## -lupo- (11. Januar 2008)

KeFü wollte ich eigentlich auch draufmachen, aber mir ist die Kette noch nie runtergefallen, ehrlich!

Hast du ein Bild von deiner?

Die Reifen sind Big Bettys, ganz ín Ordnung solang es trocken ist :-(


----------



## MoNu (11. Januar 2008)

ne aber mache ich morgen mal! 
Salfmade! 
ich habe so eine klemme für ne sattelstütze genommen und zurecht gebastelt! 

Ja bei meinen fat albert is das gleiche problem bei regen aufer straße voll *******! nur so auf schlamm kein problem! im wlad sehr gut!


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen sieht auch verdammt geil aus.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-2-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Sushi


----------



## GT-Man (12. Januar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht auch verdammt geil aus.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-2-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Sushi



Gehört wohl eher in den Auktionswarnungsthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. Januar 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @Moe:
> 
> Alles geht, und so schlimm ist es nicht. Mann muss sich halt Zeit nehemen, aber es klappt. Ich abe selbst schon ein paar Touren mit meinem Ruckus hinter mir, und glaub mir, meine Kondition ist weit davon entfernt, optimal zu sein!
> 
> Hast du dir auch einen Ruckus Fully zugelegt?



Hey, das hört man gerne! Und da mein Bike auch nicht so hardcore aufgebaut wird, wie deins, geht es wohl noch mehr in Richtung All Mountain oder wie das heute heißt ;-) So richtig mit Speed bergab geht mit meinen Knochen wohl eh nicht mehr...
Sollte also dann tatsächlich aber bergauf noch gehen, Gabel hat auch ETA.

Basis des Bikes ist ein neuer "Ruckus two point zero" (der silber-graue) und eine neue Marzocchi All Mountain 1. Dann kommen da hauptsächlich die Teile meines i-Drive5 ran. LRS ist DT Swiss Cerit mit Alexrims Supra BH (ohne Gewichts- und Einsatzbereichbeschränkung  ), Kurbel erstmal LX HT II, Schaltung X.9, Cockpit wahrscheinlich Tioga Cube mit passendem Tioga Lenker (31,6mm).
Bremsen vorerst Hayes Nine (203mm/160mm), da ich damit bisher völlig zufrieden bin.

Evtl. ändert sich hier oder da noch was, ich habe da einige Optionen im Keller.

Die Teile sind also alle da - ich brauche nur die Zeit zum Aufbau


----------



## -lupo- (12. Januar 2008)

Das klingt sehr vernünftig! ETA ist eigentlich genau das was mir fehlt wenn ich ehrlich bin 

Ach ja, wie üblich der Dämpfer ist sehr schwehr, dort liegt echt noch Optimierungspotential, aber leider ist das wohl eines der teuersten Posten überhaupt. Aber du wirdst sehen, das Teil macht Spass, Spass und noch mal Spass!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Januar 2008)

So, liebe GT Gemeinde, dann will ich euch mal das neueste Mitglied der Familie vorstellen, ein GT Zaskar von 1991. 




Aufgebaut mit: RS Mag 21 (nos), LRS: XT Parallax, DT Speichen, Mavic 217 vorn, 521 hinten, Innenlager: XT, Kurbel: XT 737 poliert, SW: XTR 900, Umwerfer: Suntour XC Pro, Sattelstütze: XT, 26,6mm, Sattel: Flite 1993, Vorbau: Rocky Mountain, Lenker: GT, XT Daumies (nos), Bremse hinten: DiaCompe 994, Vorn: LX Canties (XTR gesucht!), Bremshebel DiaCompe SS 7 (nos), Schläuche: Bontrager X-Lite, Reifen:Nokian Boazobeana X.








Bedanken muss ich mich bei Peter (peru 73) für den fairen Preis, und natürlich bei Robert (catsoft), ohne dessen Hilfe und nahezu unerschöpflichen Teilevorrat es natürlich nicht so da stehen würde. 

Morgen werden wir (das Ur Zassi und ich) mal nach Lauenburg fahren. So richtig, mit Matsch, Wurzeln und allen drum und dran.


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Januar 2008)

Leck   Ich glaub da muss ich mir ne Sonnenbrille aufsetzten.Da hatte jemand spass beim Polieren


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Januar 2008)

Hier was vom It1.

Aktuell ist meine Dorado drin.Die Fox40 ist derzeit beim neupulvern (Khujand),später folgt noch ein Service.Der Marzocchi Roco hat nun eine Titanfeder spendiert bekommen.







Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

so manni und jetzt ab ins bett (hat der arme die ganze nacht und den ganzen tag poliert)............wunderschöner bock aber schlaf ist auch wichtig.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Januar 2008)

Mann Manni, mit dem Ding kannst du doch nur bei bedecktem Himmel vor die Tür, ansonsten würden durch die starke Reflektion der Sonnenstrahlen wahrscheinlich etliche Fälle spontaner Selbstentzündung in deiner Nähe auftreten!  

@ speedy: Wosn da der Moddor?!!  Nein, im Ernst - is ja echt n deftiges Bügeleisen! Welche Farbe bekommt die Forke?


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Januar 2008)

@ Manni: 1A Rad! Das Ding sieht aus, wie frisch aus'm Laden - das sieht man selten so.

@SpeedyR: Das ist das erste Bild vom It1, das ich sehe. Wie funktioniert denn die Schaltung, mit einem Getriebe wie bei Nicolai's G-Boxx? Was wiegt denn der Bock? Sieht insgesamt auch interessant aus.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Januar 2008)

@ Manni: Du hasts bekommen weil ich mir sicher dass Du was Geiles draus machst!

Bling Bling! Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeespekt!

Aber morgen dann ned kabuddmachn, gell ))

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (12. Januar 2008)

text


----------



## ReeN! (12. Januar 2008)

So, ich sage mal: Fertig!
Heute schon in den Müggelbergen getestet, feines Fahrrad. 

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, dass Foto ist nicht aus den MüggelZ





!R


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ speedy: Wosn da der Moddor?!!  Nein, im Ernst - is ja echt n deftiges Bügeleisen! Welche Farbe bekommt die Forke?



Das Casting der Fox wird in schwarz gepulvert



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> @SpeedyR: Das ist das erste Bild vom It1, das ich sehe. Wie funktioniert denn die Schaltung, mit einem Getriebe wie bei Nicolai's G-Boxx? Was wiegt denn der Bock? Sieht insgesamt auch interessant aus.



Das Getriebe des It1 ist eine 8-Gang Shimano Alfine/Nexxus Getriebenabe,welche mittels 2 Flanschen in den Rahmen integriert wird.

Das Gboxx Getriebe von Nicolai hat einen völlig anderen Aufbau.Wesentlich komplexer,da dort u.a  der Schwingendrehpunkt im Getriebe sitzt.

Das Rad wird mit der Fox um die 18,8-19kg haben

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Januar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich dachte mir schon fast, dass es sich um eine Getriebenabe handelt. Das war aber auf den Bildern schlecht zu erkennen. Zumindest aber endeten im Tretlagerbereich keinerlei Bowdenzüge.


----------



## tomasius (13. Januar 2008)

@manni1599

Einfach traumhaft das Zaskar!   
Pass aber bitte auf, dass du dir nicht auch noch den berüchtigten NOS Virus einfängst.  

Mir gefällt dein Aufbau, insbesondere die Mag 21. Ich werde wohl auch mal danach Ausschau halten.  

Bei der Sattelstütze habe ich allerdings leichte Bedenken. Sie ist 26,6 und der Rahmen hat doch 27,2. Du fährst also mit Dosenblech oder Shim? - Das könnte evtl. schlimm enden.  

Noch etwas: Was für einen Stundenlohn nimmst du für das Aufpolieren? - Würde dir dann evtl. mein Zaskar mal schicken.  

Der Brief wird übrigens Montag eingeworfen.  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @manni1599
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kommen also noch decals drauf,manni!   


@tomasius kommt meine post dann auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2008)

Schönes Rad Manni  

Da brauchst Du im Sommer eine Sonnenbrille beim Fahren 

Ich werde das gute Stück ja irgendwann hoffentlich in natura bestaunen dürfen


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2008)

Hey Manni,
sehr schönes Bike  
Da können sich die Wildschweine eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen, wenn Du durch den Wald fährst  . So schön wie Du poliert hast .


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2008)

@manni: ein Traum, dieser Rahmen    
Viel Spaß damit!

Lg, Christian


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2008)

*Nachtrag*: 
ich habe soeben, getrieben vom unfassbaren Glanz Mannis´s edlen Geröhrs, zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Dose Nevr Dull geöffnet und mich an einem wehrlosen Hinterbau eines Bikes aus Massachusetts vergriffen. So als Testkarnickel, bevor man an das geliebte 6061 geht  

Unglaublich. So einen Glanz kriegt m.E. kein anderes Mittelchen in recht kurzer Zeit hin.
Ihr wisst das ja alles schon, aber ich wollts halt nur mal posten, da ich grad so glücklich bin  
Und endlich wird mein Zaskar den Glanz zurückerhalten, der ihm zusteht.
*Ich danke Gott für die Schöpfung dieses stinkenden Wunderzeugs!*

Es grüßt ein glücklicher
Christian


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, liebe GT Gemeinde, dann will ich euch mal das neueste Mitglied der Familie vorstellen, ein GT Zaskar von 1991.
> 
> Bedanken muss ich mich bei Peter (peru 73) für den fairen Preis, und natürlich bei Robert (catsoft), ohne dessen Hilfe und nahezu unerschöpflichen Teilevorrat es natürlich nicht so da stehen würde.
> 
> Morgen werden wir (das Ur Zassi und ich) mal nach Lauenburg fahren. So richtig, mit Matsch, Wurzeln und allen drum und dran.



  wow manni, tolles rad !
auch meine liebste ist begeistert: "so ganz ohne bunt!" (keine ahnung was sie damit meint  )


----------



## ReeN! (13. Januar 2008)

Warum wird mein ad komplett Missachtet? Is doch GT?!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. Januar 2008)

Ein GT macht noch keinen Sommer


----------



## kingmoe (13. Januar 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Warum wird mein ad komplett Missachtet? Is doch GT?!



Du hattest das Pech, dass Mannis "Glanzstück" direkt darüber gepostet wurde. Ein 1991er in dem Zustand ist für die meisten hier interessanter als was Neueres.

Aber: Ich finde deins echt gelungen! Und einige andere sicher auch


----------



## korat (13. Januar 2008)

mönsch manni, das wird ja langsam langweilig bei dir.
schon wieder 15 punkte!  (für den fla-ha zieh ich jetz mal nix ab)


----------



## cleiende (13. Januar 2008)

Um mal etwas offtopic zu gehen:
Bei den älteren Stücken wird immer heftig applaudiert wenn ne Menge Syncros dranhängt. KORE wurde allerdings auch mal von GT verbaut, hat irgendeiner hier ein KORE bestücktes GT?

@Reen: Ist ein schönes Rad, auch wenn ich mir damit massiv Schmerzen zufügen würde.

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (13. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Unglaublich. So einen Glanz kriegt m.E. kein anderes Mittelchen in recht kurzer Zeit hin.
> Ihr wisst das ja alles schon, aber ich wollts halt nur mal posten, da ich grad so glücklich bin


 
Naja, gäbe da schon noch was anderes, aber wenn du damit glücklich bist dir Blasen an den Fingern zu holen anstatt Unterarmmuskulatur....


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Januar 2008)

@alle: Danke fürs viele Lob, das Rad ist wirklich ein Traum!



tomasius schrieb:


> @manni1599
> 
> Einfach traumhaft das Zaskar!
> 
> ...



Tom, die Mag funktioniert wirklich nicht schlecht! Mein Zassi hat tatsächlich ein Sattelstützenmaß von 26,6!! Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, ist aber so!



korat schrieb:


> mönsch manni, das wird ja langsam langweilig bei dir.
> schon wieder 15 punkte!  (für den fla-ha zieh ich jetz mal nix ab)



Karsten, da s doch n orschinool Schi Ti Flaschenhalter, ist zwar neueren Baujahres..... 

Und langweilig? Schau mal bei GT's im Einsatz.... 

Manni


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Januar 2008)

Ohne Worte Manni!!!!!
     
Einfach nur  
Aber die U-Brake


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ohne Worte Manni!!!!!
> 
> Einfach nur
> Aber die U-Brake




hab noch ne silberne u-brake hier.


----------



## kingpin166 (14. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen welches Baujahr mein Rahmen hat ?

Ich hab mal 2 Bilder verlinkt:

http://home.arcor.de/kingpin166/avalanche/IMG_2557.JPG

http://home.arcor.de/kingpin166/avalanche/IMG_2565.JPG

Wie unschwer zu erkennen , handelt es sich um ein Avalanche 2.0.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Triturbo (14. Januar 2008)

2007 (beweis)


----------



## kingpin166 (14. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2008)

kingpin166 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen welches Baujahr mein Rahmen hat ?
> 
> Ich hab mal 2 Bilder verlinkt:
> 
> ...



Ich sach da glatt ma Willkommen im Forum, und schön das jemand die Mecklenburger Fraktion verstärkt


----------



## spatzel (14. Januar 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Warum wird mein ad komplett Missachtet? Is doch GT?!



@ReeN!:......kenn ich, meiner auch..... und mein rahmen ist nur ein jahr jünger als Manni's......
@Manni: kennt mich zwar keiner hier,da ich kaum was hier poste,aber sehr viel lese, trotzdem auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche an das Schaltauge!
Vor so was hatte ich immer Schiß bei meinem......Viel Glück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. Januar 2008)

Erstmal Dank an peru73 für die gute Abwicklung des Geschäftes und den exzellenten Versand.

Nun denn, hier isses. 
1993er GT Karakoram in "black light", 16 Zoll.
Ich habe es grob gesäubert, da ist noch was zu machen













Hinsichtlich der Gabel ein erste Idee:





Dazu bekomme ich noch eine etwas kürzere GT-Gabel. Die werde ich dann schwarz lackieren.
Aber vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch noch die passende Gabel?

Der Aufbau wird sich hinziehen:
Am Rahmen müssen einige Stellen entrostet werden und mit Rostwandler gestrichen werden.
Dann noch einige Lücken in der Lackierung vorsichtig auffüllen.
Ferner muss der Rahmen wohl sauber durchgespült werden da ist eine Menge Dreck drin. Danach eine umfassende Kur mit FluidFilm und zuletzt PermaFilm.
Aber das wird noch dauern.

Gruß,


cleiende


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Warum wird mein ad komplett Missachtet? Is doch GT?!



moe hat es schon gesagt. du hattest das problem, dass mannis polierte perle die aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hat. ich freue mich immer über aktuellere GTs, gerade wenn sie aus einem bereich kommen, von dem ich lieber die finger lasse, sprich dh/dirt. schööönes bike


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Xizang 20" mit neuer Teillackierung



kannst du mir für den rahmen mal die exakten maße des sattelrohrs (in dem fall mitte - ende ) und des oberrohrs (mitte mitte ) nennen ? das weisse würde mir nämlichen auch noch gefallen.... merci


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


>



nachtrag - in dem aufbau 13,5 kilo - gar nicht mal sooo schlecht allerdings auch der indy geschuldet.


----------



## zaskarle96 (17. Januar 2008)

EINE FRAGE NEBENBEI:

Hat jemand Interesse an nem Zaskar ( Rahmen ) von 98 BB bei dem Zwei Haarrisse am Übergang Triangel-Oberrohr sind? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Reperaturerfahrung damit! Is 16 Zoll und ziemlich stumpf! XT Innenlager mit Race Face Forged Kurbel in schwarz is auch noch drin......bei Interesse einfach pn!

Danke


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (17. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag, alle zusammen!

Habe mir für mein Retro-Projekt ein Tequesta bei E-Bay geschossen... Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas über das Baujahr sagen?! Der Rahmen hat einen Tange-Infinity-Aufkleber drauf, müsste meines Wissens also double-butted sein. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es dann nur die Hauptrohre sind, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Guten Tag, alle zusammen!
> 
> Habe mir für mein Retro-Projekt ein Tequesta bei E-Bay geschossen... Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas über das Baujahr sagen?! Der Rahmen hat einen Tange-Infinity-Aufkleber drauf, müsste meines Wissens also double-butted sein. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es dann nur die Hauptrohre sind, oder?!



baujahr 1993. tequesta udn  infinity ist i d r schon hochwertig genug dass es komplett aus diesem endlosen geröhr besteht.


----------



## SuperEva (18. Januar 2008)

Ist schon eine weile angekommen, ging ganz schnell 






Gebrauchsanweisung war keine dabei dafür Alu Hinterbau mit Discaufnahme und GT Sattelstütze


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ist schon eine weile angekommen, ging ganz schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch  

damit haben wir nun schon 20% im forum


----------



## korat (18. Januar 2008)

fullys haben ja oft das problem, mir nicht richtig zu gefallen, aber diesen finde ich schon sehr geil. bin mal auf die aufbauten gespannt!


----------



## Hupert (20. Januar 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Das Xizang meines Mitwohnies nimmt langsam Formen an, hier mal ein kurzes Zwischenbild



Sauschick


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn es hier nicht ganz rein passt:
@hoeckle, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum bestimmt ältesten GT in diesen Forum  
Sehr schönes Teil.
Wenn Du es mal wieder loswerden willst!


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (21. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> baujahr 1993. tequesta udn  infinity ist i d r schon hochwertig genug dass es komplett aus diesem endlosen geröhr besteht.



Vielen Dank, Kint!

Das gute Stück ist letzten Freitag angekommen...  Jetzt muß ich mich mal die nächsten Tage daran begeben, ihn ordentlich sauber zu machen. Der Lack ist zwar nicht mehr so schön und Rost zeigt sich auch schon hier und da, aber mal sehen. Würde ihn ungern neu pulvern lassen, da sonst die Decals verloren gehen. Aber wenn ich Glück habe und mal einen Decal-Satz an Land ziehen könnte, wird er wieder wie neu aussehen...

Viele Grüße, Falk (a.k.a. Rüdiger Steiger)


----------



## Kint (21. Januar 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Kint!
> 
> Das gute Stück ist letzten Freitag angekommen...  Jetzt muß ich mich mal die nächsten Tage daran begeben, ihn ordentlich sauber zu machen. Der Lack ist zwar nicht mehr so schön und Rost zeigt sich auch schon hier und da, aber mal sehen. Würde ihn ungern neu pulvern lassen, da sonst die Decals verloren gehen. Aber wenn ich Glück habe und mal einen Decal-Satz an Land ziehen könnte, wird er wieder wie neu aussehen...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falk (a.k.a. Rüdiger Steiger)



tequesta decals gibts quasi nicht. wenn findest du höherwertige modelle, wobei da stahl auch deutlich unterrepräsentiert ist. - am besten wenns gefärhlih ist den lack stellenweise ausbesser, entweder beim lackdoktor oder selbst mitm lackstift, wenn du sauber arbeitets und kalrlackst geht das ganz gut wieder hin. und gts waen ja nie sonderlich dünnhäutig


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Januar 2008)

So, habe mein Terramoto auch fertig bekommen.





















Besten Dank noch an Tom


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> So, habe mein Terramoto auch fertig bekommen.
> 
> Besten Dank noch an Tom



coole schaukel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (22. Januar 2008)

schliesse mich an, schöner Aufbau!


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

wow! das ist ja wirklich gelungen!!!
einsmitsternchen


----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2008)

Sehr gelungener Aufbau.  

Einzig die Farbe gefällt mir nicht besonders, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß damit


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Januar 2008)

Ja, gefällt mir auch ausgezeichnet! Grade in der Farbe.

Ist die Farbe TAXI?


----------



## Backfisch (22. Januar 2008)

Seeehr schön!

Woher sind die Decals?


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (22. Januar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Seeehr schön!
> 
> Woher sind die Decals?



Ich schließe mich an... Sehr, sehr schön! Würde aber auch gerne wissen, woher die Decals sind, falls ich doch in die Bedrängnis komme, und mein Tequesta pulvern muß...


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

Schick...

Aber, was ist das unterm Sattel??? Pfeffersprayanlage...


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Januar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Seeehr schön!
> 
> Woher sind die Decals?


 


Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an... Sehr, sehr schön! Würde aber auch gerne wissen, woher die Decals sind, falls ich doch in die Bedrängnis komme, und mein Tequesta pulvern muß...


 


KONI-DU schrieb:


> Besten Dank noch an Tom


 
Ich schätze einfach mal dass da ein gewisser Tom(asius) seine Finger im Spiel hatte...  
Ach ja: Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Januar 2008)

DANKE für das positive Feedback  



hoeckle schrieb:


> Schick...
> 
> Aber, was ist das unterm Sattel??? Pfeffersprayanlage...



Was meinst Du ???? Ist ein normaler Fizik Gobi.



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich schätze einfach mal dass da ein gewisser Tom(asius) seine Finger im Spiel hatte...



Da muß ich Dir Recht geben 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe TAXI?



Das ist Elfenbein. RAL 1014. Kommt der Taxi Farbe sehr nahe 
Gepulvert von Khujand. Quali ist der Hammer   Hatte echt befürchtet, das die Decals nicht halten, weil die Oberfläche sooooo glatt ist. 
Schutzaufkleber bzw. Brems/Schaltzug Aufkleber halten nicht, aber Tom´s Decals kleben wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (22. Januar 2008)

@koni-du:

Sehr schön ist es geworden!    

Ich merke schon, bei meiner Farbwahl sollte ich demnächst mal etwas mutiger werden, schließlich lande ich ja bisher immer nur bei Schwarz oder Weiß.  

Ich schicke dir dann nächste Wochen die gewünschten Aufkleber für das Oberrohr:    







Oder darf es vieleicht doch eine weiße GT Füllung für das Unterrohr sein. - Würde mir besser gefallen. 

Tom


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Januar 2008)

.....über ein Taxischild können wir gerne mal sprechen  
Überlege noch, eventuell einen Leuchtkasten auf dem Helm   

Bzl. weißer Füllung. Besten Dank, aber in natura sieht es wohl so am besten aus. Du hattest mir ja rote mitgeschickt. Diese würden optisch noch passen, aber weiß


----------



## Shakur (22. Januar 2008)

So, bin grade heute fertig geworden und habe mal ne Proberunde gedreht...

Zutaten: Zaskar 1998 19", komplette XT 1998 (739), Judy Race, CaneCreek S2, Syncros Hinged, GT-Lenker, Thomson Elite, Flite TransAm, Mavic D521

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ein sehr schicker Aufbau, aber leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht viel


----------



## Shakur (22. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein sehr schicker Aufbau, aber leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht viel




Ja, hast leider recht, aber ich "durfte" nur bis max. 60 KB pro Bild hochladen...
Ich hab die Bilder nochmal in voller Größe in mein Album geladen. (Fotos)

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Janikulus (22. Januar 2008)

schönes Zaskar, im Album erkennt man mehr... ist aber wenn die Aufkleber noch original sind ein 96er. Ich würde passend zur schwarzen Gabel evtl. noch schwarze Stütze und Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakur (22. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> schönes Zaskar, im Album erkennt man mehr... ist aber wenn die Aufkleber noch original sind ein 96er. Ich würde passend zur schwarzen Gabel evtl. noch schwarze Stütze und Vorbau nehmen.



Vielen Dank! Ist schon ein ´98er, schau Dir mal die CNC-Sattelklemme an...
Die original rot/gelben Decals waren leider nirgends zu bekommen.

Gruss Olaf


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

ich bin mal so frei (nach fast 2 jahren zugehörigkeitkönnte man allerdings schon wissen wie grosse fotos gepostet werden):

















ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass statt der schwarzen stütze eine silberne gabel auch sehr fein aussehen würde.


----------



## Shakur (22. Januar 2008)

Hi Versus, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich echt nicht weiss, wie ich die Größenbeschränkung umgehen kann...
Aber vielleicht klärst Du mich mal auf?  
Dann kann ich die Bilder vom LE demnächst wenigstens selbst reinstellen.
Das mit der silbernen Gabel wär schon eine Idee, aber zeitgenössische gab es nicht in silber 
so weit ich weiss und mich stört das schwarz nicht so.
Zumindest besser als rote oder gelbe Tauchrohre zum polierten Alu, oder?

Gruss Olaf


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

gern geschehen! 
in deinem album den BBCode unter dem bild (grosses bild) kopieren und hier einfügen. 
das rad ist schon prima, so wie es ist!


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.  

Als Gabel könnte man eine Duke einbauen. Die gab es in Silber.

Decals in blau/gelb aus 98 bekommst Du noch in den USA bei felnzo. Ich habe mir auch schon einen Satz für meinen Zaskar besorgt. Schau einfach in die US-Bucht. Dort bietet er sie regelmäßig an. Alternativ musst Du Dich bei seiner Yahoo-Group anmelden.


----------



## Shakur (23. Januar 2008)

@versus und @gt-heini

Vielen Dank für die Tips, ich werd mal schauen was ich machen kann,
 aber erstmal bin ich froh dass es wieder fährt! 

Gruss aus Hannover, 
Olaf


----------



## Shakur (23. Januar 2008)

Na dann will ich mal versuchen, ob ich die Bilder vom ´98 LE selbst hier reinbekomme... 




















Zutaten: Zaskar LE 1998 19" (Erstbesitz!), komplette XT 1998 (739), 
Judy Race, Flite TransAm, Mavic D521 und viel Syncros: Steuersatz, 
Hinged-Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner...

Mehr Bilder unter "Fotos"...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

so nach 15 jahren stell ich mal mein 93er GT RICOCHET auch mal ins netz. schreit bitte nicht auf wie es aussieht!!!! es fährt und das ist für mich das wichtigste.

Komponenten: 95/6er xt, xtr v-brakes '96, suntour daumenschalter, scott vertigo lenker, easton ea 50 vorbau, flite, big fork, mavic 221 mit 95er lx naben und dt speichen, nokian gazzaloddi mud und levorin moab ( ist ein brasilianischer reifen ) reifen, a-mazing toys griffe, wellgo pedalen, cane creek s2 steuersatz, barracuda by kalloy sattelstütze...

mehr bilder in meinem persönlichen album


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2008)

ich seh nix!


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

sorry, hab das mit dem bild nicht sofort hinbekommen, jetzt aber, also noch mal eine seite zurück blättern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


>



abgesehen davon dass er dir wenn du so mit der stattelstütze fährst deutlich zu groß ist . sieht nett aus. funktional halt. zweifarbige reifen ... und dann noch zwei verschiedene ;-)


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

ja das mit den reifen ist so ne sache. sind beides notlösungen!!!! der nokian sollte eigentlich nicht dran. ist schon ein wenig älter. aber hier in brasilien ist es schwierig mal eben einen normalen 26er reifen zu bekommen. ich war schon glücklich, dass ich den levorin moab gefunden habe. das der dann auch noch orange ist, naja, aber in moab ist die landschaft ja auch eher in dem farbton gehalten. dafuer hatt'er umgerechnte schlappe 8 euro gekostet. leider gab's nur einen, deshalb musste der nokian doch noch aushelfen. hier gibt's anstatt z.B. 26x2.10 eher das format 26x1 1/2 x 2.5, welches ein paar zentimeter grösser ist, an meinem monark clunker habe ich das. natürlich bekommt man hier auch normale reifen, aber nur in grösseren städten und nicht hier auf dem land.

die sattelstütze, ja ich hab's lieber ein wenig tiefer. eigentlich ist mir der rahmen ein wenig zu klein, aber wenn die stütze zuuuu hoch ist bekomm ich immer höhenangst!!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2008)

Und wieder eins aufgesogen:
GT Tempest


----------



## korat (23. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> ich war schon glücklich, dass ich den levorin moab gefunden habe. (...) leider gab's nur einen



jetzt wollte ich schon fragen, ob wir nicht eine sammelbestellung hinbekommen... (mir gefällt er nämlich)


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> die sattelstütze, ja ich hab's lieber ein wenig tiefer. eigentlich ist mir der rahmen ein wenig zu klein, aber wenn die stütze zuuuu hoch ist bekomm ich immer höhenangst!!!!



 hm, wenn dir der rahmen zu klein ist und du SO ernsthaft fährst, dann musst du schon wirklich ein heftiger sitzriese sein.

@sassy: schöner rahmen. ich hoffe es werden noch ein paar modifikationen (sattel reflektoren, vorbau...) vorgenommen


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2008)

ne, das bleibt natürlich so    
Natürlich wird das noch geändert, sollte eigentlich ein Bike für meine Frau werden. Leider steht sie nicht so auf die Farbe, also wird das grüne Single Speed zerlegt, das violette zum Single Speed und das grüne wird Ihrs.
Sollte doch klappen Sie wieder von Specialized zu GT zu bewegen.


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sollte doch klappen Sie wieder von Specialized zu GT zu bewegen.



na für so eine ehrenvolle aufgabe schraubt man doch auch schon mal einen tag räder auseinander und wieder zusammen


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hm, wenn dir der rahmen zu klein ist und du SO ernsthaft fährst, dann musst du schon wirklich ein heftiger sitzriese sein.



 manche mögen es halt hoch und andere niedrig.


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> manche mögen es halt hoch und andere niedrig.



sehe erst jetzt du bist ja am andren ende der weeeeelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enfantterrible (24. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sehe erst jetzt du bist ja am andren ende der weeeeelt...



 ja und mein treues GT habe ich aus deutschland natürlich mitgenommen!!!!!!


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> manche mögen es halt hoch und andere niedrig.



wie sagte schon helge schneider: bei mir kann jeder machen was er will !


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2008)

Da gehe ich heute einfach mal so nichtsahnend in den Keller, wühle ein wenig, und dachte ich kuck nicht richtig.  

Ich wußte, ich habe es noch irgendwo. 
Weitere "vergessene" Beute: alte 525er-Clickies, alte Oakley-Downhillmaske , Handschuhe ohne Ende und SPD-Schuhe. 
Was für ein schöner Tag. Eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch ein passendes 93er Bravado Team Scream (18"  )

LG, Christian


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

und ich habe keinen keller


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und ich habe keinen keller



ich auch nicht  

und auch keinen Dachboden


----------



## DefektesKind (24. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ich auch nicht
> 
> und auch keinen Dachboden




Man,da habt Ihr ja echt noch Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     Ich hab keine Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (24. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch ein passendes 93er Bravado Team Scream (18"  )



Das steht bei mir im Keller (allerdings in 16") und wartet auf ein passendes Trikot + Helm . Falls du dich trennen möchtest --> pm


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das steht bei mir im Keller (allerdings in 16") und wartet auf ein passendes Trikot + Helm . Falls du dich trennen möchtest --> pm



16" würde ich auch nehmen  
Den Helm habe ich tatsächlich 2x hier, in super Zustand.
Ich muss da aber erst mal kurz in mich gehen...

@all: auch hier noch mal ganz kurz der Hinweis: suche für ein befreundetes Weibchen GT-Rahmen wie folgt: 16" oder 14,5", Zaskar, Avalanche, Backwoods, Terramoto, Bravado, Karakoram oder Richter, nur Bj. 1993-1996, frame only. Wäre superklasse, wenn mir hier jemand etwas anbieten könnte!
Will sie doch endlich mal auf Fahrrad kriegen...

Christian


----------



## Chat Chambers (25. Januar 2008)

Kleines Update...

habe Glück gehabt und einen neuen "alten" Syncros Vorbau aufgetrieben.
Das polierte gute Stück passt deutlich besser als der alte schwarze!
130mm und 0°

Dazu noch eine schöne Alu-Kappe...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Januar 2008)

So, heute sind unsere GT's schon mal umgezogen. Morgen folgt der Rest der Familie.

ENDLICH EIN KELLER FÜR UNSERE   SCHÄTZE!







Manni & Daggi


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2008)

Schön  zu sehen daß die "Startnummern" noch dranhängen. Da hat sich die Mühe ja gelohnt.


----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2008)

@manni1599

Die Wände sind noch zu nackt.   Da ist noch Platz für 6-7 Rahmensets!  
Habe deine Mail bekommen. Werde mich am Wochenende mal damit beschäftigen.

Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. Januar 2008)

Schöner Keller  Mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Platz für neue GT's


----------



## mountymaus (26. Januar 2008)

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen  .
Statt Rahmensets würden Trikots natürlich auch super an den Wänden aussehen


----------



## kingmoe (26. Januar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen  .
> Statt Rahmensets würden Trikots natürlich auch super an den Wänden aussehen



Und Banner, du brauchst mehr Banner!
 

Mensch Manni, Eure Sammlung ist ja bald die Größte im Norden


----------



## bretho (26. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und Banner, du brauchst mehr Banner!
> 
> :



Hab hier noch nen 2 Meter "GT Team" Banner rumfahren...
Interesse ? Dann schreib ma ne PM


Bei Deiner Sammlung werd ich ja rischtisch neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarle96 (27. Januar 2008)

Hey ich habe von nem Freund nen 2006er I Drive Rahmen mit Vanilla DÃ¤mpfer GrÃ¶Ãe L NEU mit Rechnung Ã¼ber 1250â¬ in Zinnoberrot/Silber, den er loswerden will so fÃ¼r 750â¬?????????????????????

Hat da jemand Interesse?

Bilder per Mail!!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2008)

Nicht für den Preis )


----------



## zaskarle96 (27. Januar 2008)

Jau ich weiß aber der is halt wirklich nicht aufgebaut! Is ja auch nich meine Vorstellung was wärs dir denn wert?


----------



## MrProd (27. Januar 2008)

Ferdsch:

Okay, Sattel kommt noch nen neuer, ist aber schon auf dem Postweg zu mir. Musste es trotzdem gestern mal entjungfern


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2008)

@mr prod: das ist aber ne schicke rennfeile. der flaschenhalter gehört imho nur an ein rennrad, aber das ist meine meinung.
was wiegt es denn so ?


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2008)

Nur so zur Erinnerung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180208674628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Eigentlich tragisch:
Als das Rad zuerst unter den Hammer kam war meine Hütte voll
Und jetzt war sie es wieder

schnief...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur so zur Erinnerung:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180208674628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> Eigentlich tragisch:
> ...



ich habs im forum wie sauerbier angeboten.

jetzt kommts zu nem kumpel umme ecke.


----------



## MrProd (28. Januar 2008)

@versus

Gerade abgewogen 11,7 kg mit Teilweise Carbon Parts und Titan Schrauben. Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich da noch leichter bauen könnte.


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2008)

MrProd schrieb:


> Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich da noch leichter bauen könnte.



wenn du unbedingt noch gewicht sparen wollen würdest, dann wäre bei den laufrädern (0.5kg), reifen + ggf. schläuchem (0.3kg), bremsen (0.2kg) und der gabel 0.3kg) sicher noch ein 1 bis 1.5 kilo rauszuholen, ohne jetzt unsinnigen leichtbau zu betreiben. 

so ein hardtail um die 10kg ist schon toll, aber für ein tourenbike würde ich auch eher wert auf komfort legen, als auf 100gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrProd (28. Januar 2008)

Ja hast Recht, schließlich soll das Zeug ja auch halten und mir ned unter den Füßen wegbrechen  Bzw die Gabel wiegt 1,6 kg außer den Poplock Hebel und nen Zentimeter Schaft geht da nicht mehr viel. Aber Komfort siegt hier auch mal wieder.


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2008)

1.6kg mit u-turn ? ich dachte das schafft nur die variante ohne.

wobei komfort aus meiner sicht sehr von der tagesform des fahrers abhängt. ich habe gestern 4,5std auf meinem zaskar mit sid und v-brakes gesessen und fand es super. manchmal tut mir aber schon nach einer stunde das kreuz weh...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2008)

Sind nicht meine Bikes, aber sie gehören unbedingt ins Forum!
Und da wir keine extra BMX-Galerie haben, packe ich sie hier rein. Ich bin drüber gestolpert, als ich mir eine Airbrush-/Graffiti Site angesehen habe.
( http://www.mt-airbrush.de/index-Dateien/Page360.htm )
Geile Airbrush-Designs für hübsche GT-Performer


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2008)

@kingmoe:

Was du so alles findest. Vielleicht sollte ich mit dem Airbrusher mal Kontakt aufnehmen, schließlich liegen hier noch drei alte GT Stahlrösser.  

... und dies kam gestern per DHL:






Hoppla, ich habe gerade erst gesehen, dass es hier ja nur um GT geht. - Sorry.  

Der Hersteller fängt mit "C" an und endet auf "annondale".  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2008)

Ein GT kann ich hier aber auch noch posten.  






Tom


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Januar 2008)

Die Kettenblätter sind ja total verbogen 
Schutzblech ab, Vorbau rein, Sattel raus, Schlosshalter ab und es ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kingmoe:
> 
> Was du so alles findest. Vielleicht sollte ich mit dem Airbrusher mal Kontakt aufnehmen, schließlich liegen hier noch drei alte GT Stahlrösser.
> 
> ...



*Und? Schon probiert, wie weit es fliegt?*


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Und? Schon probiert, wie weit es fliegt?*


----------



## Backfisch (30. Januar 2008)

Ich muss mir mal 2 davon ersteigern, damit kann ich endlich meine Brennholz-Stapelhilfe bauen.


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Hör nicht hin Tom! Wunderschöner Rahmen mit schönen Formen und wunderbaren Schweißnähten. Hach, das schon was anderes als dieses grobe mittelalterliche Fachwerkgedöns....


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Fachwerkgedöns



dünnes eis, mein lieber! seeehr dünnes eis...


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> dünnes eis, mein lieber! seeehr dünnes eis...



 besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)




----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hör nicht hin Tom! Wunderschöner Rahmen mit schönen Formen und wunderbaren Schweißnähten.



Welche Nähte, die sind doch alle verspachtelt, da kann der letzte Penner dran rumgepfuscht haben und hinterher sieht es trotzdem pirma aus  

Öhm... also wie bei meinem Egde


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Januar 2008)

Tag die Damen und die Herren,
bin neu hier und besitze ein wunderschönes schwarzes Karakoram, ich glaube aus 95. Ich setze es bestimmt dieser Tage rein. Beim Lesen dieses Threads und Bewundern dieser ganzen Schönheiten bin ich über was gestolpert, also lasst mich bitte nicht doof sterben: was ist groove tube?
Danke, und GT sind einfach die Geilsten. Irgendwer schrieb, früher wären die viel schicker gewesen, und so isses.
GTrüße, neuroncrust


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo neuroncrust... Herzlich Willkommen! 

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten. Groove Tube ist eine Hohlkehle an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, in dem sich die Züge hervorragend verstecken lassen. Die Spezialisten mögen mich gerne eines besseren belehren, da ich mich vermutlich schon wieder auf dünnem Eis bewege mit meinem Fachwerkshalbwissen... 

Und bitte, lass die Gemeinde nicht zu lange auf Bilder warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (30. Januar 2008)

Eine vertiefung im Oberrohr (von unten), zur aufnahme der Züge!

Markus


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen!
Groove tube ist super. Weniger Dreck, kein Gebimsel beim Tragen. 
Ich finde auch das alte Zeugs VIEL schöner; so ab 1998 hat sich GT m.E. ziemlich (und vermeidbar) ins Abseits manövriert. 
Das schwarze Karakoram würde auch mich interessieren...


----------



## korat (30. Januar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> was ist groove tube?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3687922&postcount=3

dein karakoram dürfte das doch auch haben!


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und die Herren,
> bin neu hier und besitze ein wunderschönes schwarzes Karakoram, ich glaube aus 95. Ich setze es bestimmt dieser Tage rein. Beim Lesen dieses Threads und Bewundern dieser ganzen Schönheiten bin ich über was gestolpert, also lasst mich bitte nicht doof sterben: was ist groove tube?
> Danke, und GT sind einfach die Geilsten. Irgendwer schrieb, früher wären die viel schicker gewesen, und so isses.
> GTrüße, neuroncrust



Tag auch. Karakoram in schwarz....dann womöglich 1992 gebaut. 
Hat es hinten eine U-Brake (nix Canti)? -> 1992

Hier nochmal was zu groove tube




Und seitlich so




Wenn Du mehr zu Deinem Rad wissen willst: www.mtb-kataloge.de, da sind die GT Kataloge drin.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Tag auch. Karakoram in schwarz....



vielleicht ist es auch ein 93er Karakoram Elite?! 

*sabber*
Christian


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen, hier das Karakoram, frisch gestylt. Hab spaßeshalber ein Bild angehängt vom Zustand, in dem ich das Rad bekommen habe. Sattel ist getauscht, Cantilever- bremsen durch V-Brakes ersetzt. Bremshebel sind Original, trotz anderer Hebelverhältnisse bremst das gute Stück sehr zornig. Der Lenker ist gekürzt, das Rad ist zum Übertreten von Verkehrsregeln in der Stadt gedacht  Fährt sich so richtig geil direkt. Groove Tube hab ich auch, vielen Dank für die Info! Ich erwarte bewundernde Kommentare...

Ok, hab noch größere Bilder reingestellt


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Ich erwarte bewundernde Kommentare...



Bei den kleinen Bildern? Bitte!


----------



## ReeN! (31. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal meins Jungs. Ist jetz soweit fertig. Hat neu bekommen: MRP S3 Kettenführung. Hab aber anstelle des Lexan Bashs den Alu draufgelassen, der ist leichter. Ansonsten ist noch die Sattelstütze neu.

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich gegen das Karakoram wieder abstinken wird....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## enfantterrible (31. Januar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hier das Karakoram, frisch gestylt. Hab spaßeshalber ein Bild angehängt vom Zustand, in dem ich das Rad bekommen habe. Sattel ist getauscht, Cantilever- bremsen durch V-Brakes ersetzt. Bremshebel sind Original, trotz anderer Hebelverhältnisse bremst das gute Stück sehr zornig. Der Lenker ist gekürzt, das Rad ist zum Übertreten von Verkehrsregeln in der Stadt gedacht  Fährt sich so richtig geil direkt. Groove Tube hab ich auch, vielen Dank für die Info! Ich erwarte bewundernde Kommentare...
> 
> Ok, hab noch größere Bilder reingestellt




nach deinen kleinen umbaumassnahmen gefällt es mir auch richtig gut. v-brakes mit alten lx-canti hebeln??? hah, das wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren und wenn du meinst, dass es gar nicht so kriminell bremst, dann werde ich mal alte suntourhebel mit den dx v-brakes kombinieren und mal sehen ob es lustig ist!!!! 

wuensche dir viel spass beim city-rocken und hier natürlich auch viel spass. bin auch erst seit diesem januar mit dabei und mag es hier wirklich sehr!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> v-brakes mit alten lx-canti hebeln



also von der kombination würde ich dringend abraten. ich habe das mal vor jahren ausprobiert. wenn du eine schmalen, steilen pfad runterholperst und du deine handkraft auf das festhalten am lenker konzentrierst (das potenziert sich beim gebrauch einer starrgabel noch), hast du sicher nicht mehr genug feingefühl um die bremse richtig zu dosieren. eine unelegante rolle über das vorderrad könnte da leicht die folge sein.

auf der strasse ist das wohl okay, aber im forst... 

das karakoram ist aber wirklich hübsch geworden und auch das grüne chucker gefällt mir nach wie vor. mein neu entdeckter händler hier in züri har genau den rahmen im laden stehen und ich finde auch das finish sehr gelungen.


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hier das Karakoram, frisch gestylt. Hab spaßeshalber ein Bild angehängt vom Zustand, in dem ich das Rad bekommen habe. Sattel ist getauscht, Cantilever- bremsen durch V-Brakes ersetzt. Bremshebel sind Original, trotz anderer Hebelverhältnisse bremst das gute Stück sehr zornig. Der Lenker ist gekürzt, das Rad ist zum Übertreten von Verkehrsregeln in der Stadt gedacht  Fährt sich so richtig geil direkt. Groove Tube hab ich auch, vielen Dank für die Info! Ich erwarte bewundernde Kommentare...
> 
> Ok, hab noch größere Bilder reingestellt



ein 1994er karakoram- schön. dass cantihebel und vrbakes zornig bremsen ist genau der effekt der als gegenargument beschrieben wird - nicht wirklich kontrollierbar. aber das kann je nach hebel / vbrake auch untrschiedlich ausfallen. 

an ein 93er elite kommts aber nich ran...



ReeN! schrieb:


> .
> 
> Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich gegen das Karakoram wieder abstinken wird....



nanana...ich finds sehr schick - und vergleichbar sind die beiden räder ja schon mal gar nicht - insofern...


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins Jungs. Ist jetz soweit fertig. Hat neu bekommen: MRP S3 Kettenführung. Hab aber anstelle des Lexan Bashs den Alu draufgelassen, der ist leichter. Ansonsten ist noch die Sattelstütze neu.
> 
> Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich gegen das Karakoram wieder abstinken wird....
> 
> ...


 
Gefällt mir gut, besonders die Pedale... Aber sag mal, warum hast du ne XT Kurbel genommen. Mir persönlich würde eine dunkle Truvativ besser gefallen. Das Silber wiederholt sich dann ja eh in den Flats....? Aber das ist natürlich wie immer eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## enfantterrible (1. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> also von der kombination würde ich dringend abraten. ich habe das mal vor jahren ausprobiert. wenn du eine schmalen, steilen pfad runterholperst und du deine handkraft auf das festhalten am lenker konzentrierst (das potenziert sich beim gebrauch einer starrgabel noch), hast du sicher nicht mehr genug feingefühl um die bremse richtig zu dosieren. eine unelegante rolle über das vorderrad könnte da leicht die folge sein.
> 
> auf der strasse ist das wohl okay, aber im forst...



ja das mit dem fehlenden feingefühl war mir bewusst. der einwand mit der starrgabel, ja da haste auch vollkommen recht. und auf der strasse wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht. da hab ich mich wohl jetzt verleiten lassen. aiaiaiai...nah jut. man kann nicht alles ausprobieren, natürlich kann man es, aber warum sollte man ein risiko eingehen wenn man es nicht muss?! wie ist es denn anders rum? also v-hebel und canti? ich glaube ich hatte mal was dazu gelesen, ist aber schon lange her...ich glaub dann sindse zu weich oder??? ach das gehört auch sicherlich in den bremsenbereich des forums. 

ach ich hatte vergessen was zum chucker zu sagen....ich find den rahmen einfach nur knuffig  da zeigt sich wieder, dass ein GT sich immer aus der grauen masse hervorhebt!!!! der aufbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nicht übertrieben, sondern zweckmäßig. farblich abgestimmt??? also dazu werde ich mich nie äußern. hatte es einmal bei meinem GT versucht und ach neeh nicht mein ding. ich sag nur das es sehr stimmig aussieht!!!! fährt sich bestimmt wie ne kleine wildsau!!!!


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2008)

Habe auch V-Brakes & 94er LX Cantihebel an einem Rad. Und das seit 8 Jahren.
Geht, alles reine Gefühlssache. Man darf nur nicht panisch schlagartig in die Bremse langen, das ist bei der Kombi dieGarantie für den Abgang. Probiere es doch erstmal aus, V-Brake Hebel kannst Du ja immer noch nachkaufen.


----------



## -lupo- (1. Februar 2008)

@Reen!

Super sieht es aus! Das einzige was mich stört ist der Bomber-Schriftzug auf der Gabel (aber ich schaffe es auch nicht ihn bei meiner abzumachen obwohl ich der Meinung bin dass das Ganze dann "cleaner" aussieht...). Was kannst du über die Sattelstütze sagen? Die hat mir irgendwie immer gefallen.

@alle: 

Jetzt weiss ich auch was Groove Tube ist  Keine schlechte Idee, könnten sie jetzt wieder einführen bei den hydroformeierten Rohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich hab zu Hause noch ein Zaskar aus 1.Hand von 97, ist neben meinem Fully als Marathon und Strassenrad im Einsatz. neben den ganzen tollen Bilkes will ich mein die Tage auch mal einstellen. Wie bring ich hier ein Foto rein??
Danke!

Gruß


----------



## mistertom52070 (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich hab zu Hause noch ein Zaskar aus 1.Hand von 97, ist neben meinem Fully als Marathon und Strassenrad im Einsatz. neben den ganzen tollen Bilkes will ich mein die Tage auch mal einstellen. Wie bring ich hier ein Foto rein??
Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Chat Chambers (1. Februar 2008)

Einfach auf "Fotos" klicken, "Meine Seite" anwählen, dort einen Ordner erstellen oder direkt das Foto hochladen.

Wenn das Foto oben ist kannst Du das Bild durch Mausklick anwählen, darunter erscheint "BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum". 

Code für "Großes Bild" kopieren und in deine Nachricht/Antwort einfügen.

Greetz


----------



## enfantterrible (1. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Habe auch V-Brakes & 94er LX Cantihebel an einem Rad. Und das seit 8 Jahren.
> Geht, alles reine Gefühlssache. Man darf nur nicht panisch schlagartig in die Bremse langen, das ist bei der Kombi dieGarantie für den Abgang. Probiere es doch erstmal aus, V-Brake Hebel kannst Du ja immer noch nachkaufen.



wie ich sehe, polarisiert dieses thema ganz schön.  vllt sollte ich erklären wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. also vorne wollte ich weiterhin die maguras lassen und nur hinten anstatt der cantis die v-brakes. wohl bedacht, also nicht an meinem GT, denn da bleiben die v-brakes mit v-brake hebel schön dran 
ich denke damit hätte ich einen möglichen sprung über den lenker nicht so krass vorhanden wie wenn ich auch vorne die kombi hätte. natürlich bleibt da immer noch die moeglichkeit des unkontrollierten wegdriftens des hinterrades, welches natürlich einkalkulierbar ist. und da es ja farbdifferenzen bei meinem GT gibt, werden die kompletten laufraeder mit den unterschiedlich bunten reifen an dem bike dann kommen, welches ich mit der kombi v-brake und canti hebel mir gedacht hatte. somit wäre hinten dann ein gazzaloddi mud, der nicht so einfach seine spur verlassen möchte wie andere reifen. gleichzeitig würde dann mein GT nicht mehr so bunt sein wie auf den jetzigen bildern. 
ich würde auch erstmal die brems-kombi auf einigermaßen sicherem terrain ausprobieren und sehen wie es für mich ist. wenn nicht kann man wie du schon sagtest immer noch v-hebel dran packen. aber erstmal will ich auch mal sehen wie die bremspower meiner cantis ist. bin schon seit 12 jahren keine cantis mehr gefahren und freue mich auch mal wieder darauf. also wir werden sehen!!!!

ich danke euch allen für eure meinungen und erfahrungen zu dem thema!!!!


----------



## SuperEva (1. Februar 2008)

Da ich 3 Kinder habe und nur 2 BMX konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
GT MINI MACH 1 Baujahr 1996 made in USA und niegelnagelneu. (und fast geschenkt)


----------



## Janikulus (2. Februar 2008)

soooooooooooooo heute war ich bei der Post, habe da ein nettes Schnäppchen in Frankreich geschossen, konnte heute morgen kaum ausschlafen da der Zettel von der Post schon gestern im Briefkasten war:





Rahmen in top Zustand, Crossmax, komplett XTR950, Judy SL... und das für 600Euro...

Die Seirennummer ist GTX97198, Fage: ist das ein 97er? in 19Zoll, was bedeutet die letzte 8?


----------



## MoNu (2. Februar 2008)

HI Leute also ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir helfen könnt bei meiner innenlager wahl für mein Ruckus 1.0 i-Drive! bin am überlegen welches ich nehmen soll und ich bin mir auch nicht ganz so sicher welche achsen länge ich nehmen soll, damit meine kurbel niocht gegen den hinterbau kommen!

schonmal vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> soooooooooooooo heute war ich bei der Post, habe da ein nettes Schnäppchen in Frankreich geschossen, konnte heute morgen kaum ausschlafen da der Zettel von der Post schon gestern im Briefkasten war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 lichen Glückwunsch. Sieht richtig gut aus das Stück Titan. War ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen. 

Wenn man überlegt für was die Rahmen gehandelt werden, werde ich richtig neidisch


----------



## Bursar (2. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> soooooooooooooo heute war ich bei der Post, habe da ein nettes Schnäppchen in Frankreich geschossen, konnte heute morgen kaum ausschlafen da der Zettel von der Post schon gestern im Briefkasten war:


Ich würde einen anderen Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## Janikulus (2. Februar 2008)

Bursar schrieb:


> Ich würde einen anderen Vorbau nehmen.



ja Vorbau, Pedale, Lenker, Stütze und Sattel werden getauscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> soooooooooooooo heute war ich bei der Post, habe da ein nettes Schnäppchen in Frankreich geschossen, konnte heute morgen kaum ausschlafen da der Zettel von der Post schon gestern im Briefkasten war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow ! herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem hammer-schnäppchen!


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

Habe mein Ruckus HT für den Wettbewerb geknipst, dann kann es ja auch hier rein


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

schick! finde nur, dass die gabel nicht zum rahmen passt matt/glänzend...
beim cockpit-foto im wettbewerb musst ich etwas schmunzeln:
deore shifter und einen könig im steuerrohr - eine kombi, die man nicht oft sieht ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2008)

urban street machine........

aber nischt für mein alter.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schick! finde nur, dass die gabel nicht zum rahmen passt matt/glänzend...
> beim cockpit-foto im wettbewerb musst ich etwas schmunzeln:
> deore shifter und einen könig im steuerrohr - eine kombi, die man nicht oft sieht ;-)



Gabel in matt wäre defintiv geiler, aber die Arbeit mache ich mir einfach nicht mehr.
King und Deore sind schon eine wilde Mischung. Ich habe ja geschrieben, wärum dat so is´: Ich mag die Deore-Shifter wirklich!



Davidbelize schrieb:


> urban street machine........
> 
> aber nischt für mein alter.



Du wirst lachen: Der Rahmen ist absolut tourentauglich! Ich bin ja auch knie- und rückenkrank (super bei dem Hobby...  )
Das ist ein "L", mit ausgezogener Stütze (ist 40cm) fährt sich das Rad super Bequem  
Und für den Spaß geht die Stütze einfach wieder auf Tauchstation und die Schrittfreiheit ist größer als bei meinen Zassis.


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gabel in matt wäre defintiv geiler, aber die Arbeit mache ich mir einfach nicht mehr.
> King und Deore sind schon eine wilde Mischung. Ich habe ja geschrieben, wärum dat so is´: Ich mag die Deore-Shifter wirklich!
> .



leicht mit scotch brite rübergehn. mindert allerdings den wiederverkaufswert deutlich....


----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2008)

moin,

heute war ich zum ersten mal seit dezember wieder mitdem rad unterwegs, zur abwechslund mal wieder schlingelspeed.
es handelt sich um den neulich erworbenen psyclone, das baby macht sich gut und wir haben es mit vereinten kräften auf die aussichtsfelsen hoch über der moldau geschafft, trotz exploding knee caps...


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> heute war ich zum ersten mal seit dezember wieder mitdem rad unterwegs, zur abwechslund mal wieder schlingelspeed.
> es handelt sich um den neulich erworbenen psyclone, das baby macht sich gut und wir haben es mit vereinten kräften auf die aussichtsfelsen hoch über der moldau geschafft, trotz exploding knee caps...



 
snap!!!!


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> heute war ich zum ersten mal seit dezember wieder mitdem rad unterwegs, zur abwechslund mal wieder schlingelspeed.
> es handelt sich um den neulich erworbenen psyclone, das baby macht sich gut und wir haben es mit vereinten kräften auf die aussichtsfelsen hoch über der moldau geschafft, trotz exploding knee caps...



wooouw. wie macht sich dei sid dadrin ? sieht gefährlich aus. 

die da würde imo besser passen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110215026794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

und trotz spanner ne schlabberkette ? bin ja kein sispeeder aber irgendwas stimmt da nicht...  sonst schick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wooouw. wie macht sich dei sid dadrin ? sieht gefährlich aus.
> 
> die da würde imo besser passen:
> 
> ...



die sid hat nicht weiter gestört, das baby blieb am berg ruhig, kein hochgehen, garnichts. 
der spanner ist fürn orsch, ist so'n surly image-teilich suche derzeit was besseres. 
ansonsten fährt sich die fuhre sehr angenehm.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Februar 2008)

Das trifft sich ja gut mit ssp hier mein Beitrag zum Wettbewerb...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4447387&postcount=14


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Lebenszeichen von meinem ZR2000:














Die Kurbel ist eine ziemlich alte Sugino GT mit neuem Shimano Innenlager. Die Übersetzung ist momentan 53:16. Der Rennlenker kommt aber wieder runter, wird ersetzt durch einen schönen polierten CUST-TEC Flatbar, dazu komplett polierte Avid Bremshebel. Das Singlespeed-Ritzel ist allerdings nur als Übergangslösung drauf, wird noch ersetzt durch eine 9-fach Schaltgruppe.


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Februar 2008)

Sehr schicke Räder, die sich hier in den letzten Tagen materialisieren! Ich sag mal nicht: Weiter so! Sonst fegt ihr eins um's andere die diversen elektronischen Buchten leer... ;-)


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Das trifft sich ja gut mit ssp hier mein Beitrag zum Wettbewerb...


Fixed und TWP-Bremshebel?


----------



## hoeckle (3. Februar 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Fixed und TWP-Bremshebel?


 
actualy nonfixed, but does fixed always means brakeless... (in den specials bei mashsf gibt auch ein älterer herr dazu seinen senf ab..)

nee morgen gehts zum Schweißer und dann ist´s Fixed. Und ich trage allein die Verantwortung für´nen 12jährigen also bleibt´s mit Bremse...

edith sagt: jetzt hab ich die frage verstanden! ja twp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> actualy nonfixed, but does fixed always means brakeless... (in den specials bei mashsf gibt auch ein älterer herr dazu seinen senf ab..)
> 
> nee morgen gehts zum Schweißer und dann ist´s Fixed. Und ich trage allein die Verantwortung für´nen 12jährigen also bleibt´s mit Bremse...
> 
> edith sagt: jetzt hab ich die frage verstanden! ja twp...



Ich habe jetzt am Fixie 2 Bremsen und das ist gut so!


----------



## gremlino (4. Februar 2008)

dann auch mal wieder von mir ein Update, Veränderungen zum letzten mal:

-Ritchey Pedale (1996), nachträglich hochglanzpoliert
-Magura HS 22, nachträglich hochglanzpoliert
-Reifen jetzt Blackwall - Conto Flow (nicht mehr Redwall IRC Missle)
-XTR 2006 Schaltwerk (das XTR 1995 hats zerbröselt)
-Kettenblätter der XTR 1995 Kurbel in XTR 2006 grau gelackt
















und allem trotz, auch mal meine beiden anderen nicht-GT-Schatzis in klein:


----------



## jedinightmare (4. Februar 2008)

Nein. Nicht meins. Siehe Auktionswarnungsthread. Wollte ich Euch aber nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## korat (5. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Habe mein Ruckus HT für den Wettbewerb geknipst, dann kann es ja auch hier rein



sehr schön! freut mich, daß du mit der geo zurechtkommst, es fährt sich sicher besser als das avalanche... jetzt brauchen wir aber mal ne waldmaschinenausfahrt! (muß mal mit meinem vergleichen, sieht fast aus, als wäre mir "L" nicht zu groß.)

ich liebe diese wa-ma-geo ja von anfang an. eine verstellbare gabel wäre fein, um die universalität noch mehr auszuschöpfen. pike?

farblich ist es etwas, nun, unruhig. aber nach ein paar minuten ist es mit den goldenen felgen richtig geil, im betrieb bestimmt noch mehr!
und es lebe der big bar!


----------



## enfantterrible (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht meins. Siehe Auktionswarnungsthread. Wollte ich Euch aber nicht vorenthalten.



nah das gehört doch besser in den vergewaltigungsthread 

war da einer auf acid und wollte sich so ein lustiges kleines motorradel zusammenbauen und hat nur den motor vergessen? 
täuschen mich meine augen oder steht wirklich auf dem oberrohr "dan hanebrink design"????
man hat ja vieles skurriles vom dan h. gesehen, aber das hier nehme ich ihm nicht ab. oder wollte er einen neuen speedrekord in mini-bikes aufstellen mit einem Jockey als fahrer??? aber hätte dan h. plastikpedale und einen reflektor an sein bike gepackt???? oder ist es das bike vom joker im neuen batman streifen??? naja nichts desto trotz, die Übersetzung des bikes gefällt mir!!!!!


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

moe - gottseidank steht ja der steuerohrdurchmesser aufm oberrohr.. war sschwierig den rasta ind er größe zu finden ? 



enfantterrible schrieb:


> täuschen mich meine augen oder steht wirklich auf dem oberrohr "dan hanebrink design"????




täuscht dich nicht. wer mehr über diesen aussergewöhnlichen konstrukteuer erfahren will - 
seite 1 der google bilder suche nach hanebrink 

http://images.google.de/images?um=1...de:official&q=dan+hanebrink&btnG=Bilder-Suche

besonders sei dazu ein firstflightbike ans herz gelegt, sein 1987er (!) fully.

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1987_SE_Shocker.htm
mehr zu dem hutch :

http://users.pandora.be/jjrbmx/hutch/HUTCHarticles5.html


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> moe - gottseidank steht ja der steuerohrdurchmesser aufm oberrohr.. war sschwierig den rasta ind er größe zu finden ?


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> täuscht dich nicht. wer mehr über diesen aussergewöhnlichen konstrukteuer erfahren will -
> seite 1 der google bilder suche nach hanebrink
> [/url]



Yo. Ich hatte mal Gelegenheit,das Hanebrink ETB (das Ding mit den Supermonsterreifen) beim Tom Riedel (ehem. Riedel Bike & Sport Shop in Köln, gibt´s leider nicht mehr) Probe zu fahren. Ziemlich geil. Stehen bleiben war mit den Dreissig-Zentimeter-Breitreifen gar kein Thema, nur der Bunny-Hop wurde zum Problem 





Allerdings in der Nicht-Militär-Version, sondern in schnödem grau. Und nein, ich werde mir jetzt KEINE Cockpitverkleidung anschrauben (danke für die PN)...  Es bleibt im Moment so, wie es ist...





Hat sich jetzt inzwischen eigentlich einer von Euch Faulpelzen dazu durchgerungen, mit nach Spanien zu kommen?


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Und nein, ich werde mir jetzt KEINE Cockpitverkleidung anschrauben



    DU ENTTÄUSCHT MICH !


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> DU ENTTÄUSCHT MICH !



Erinnert sich noch jemand an das rote Kästle-Speedrekord-Bike im Vogel-Design? Ich muss mal meine alten bike-Hefte durchforsten... DAS war mal ne Vollverkleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an das rote Kästle-Speedrekord-Bike im Vogel-Design? Ich muss mal meine alten bike-Hefte durchforsten... DAS war mal ne Vollverkleidung



vieeeel besser war anne caro im latex stretch für den sunn rekord... 
will wer nen scan fürs archiv?


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> vieeeel besser war anne caro im latex stretch für den sunn rekord...
> will wer nen scan fürs archiv?



ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH!!!!


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH!!!!



such ich dir raus...


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

sorry finde ich grade nicht kommt aber noch. WAS ich gefunden habe ist Eric carter auf seinem DUAL PSYCLONE (!) mit dc rockshox gabel....

nur mal so an alle psyclone besitzer - von wegen schonen is zerbrechlich und so....


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

Für mich bitte auch...


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Februar 2008)

ja ich will bitte möchte))


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Na hör sich einer die ganzen Jungs hier an... Ich nehme an, alles Anne Caro-Fans, oder?? 

Das Foto beweist übrigens zwei Dinge: Erstens: Doppelbrücke UND Hardtail passt einwandfrei (Kommentar in eigener Sache). Zweitens: GTs sind einfach schweinestabil. 

Habt Ihr wenigstens alle bei der Zaskar-Verlosung in der Januar-bike mitgemacht??


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

Ja seitdem sie trotzig das Junioren-Weltmeistertrikot auf dem Treppchen nicht angezogen hat, weil die UCI sie nicht bei den Erwachsenen fahren lies... 

Aber dann...


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

cih will auch ein mädchen bild   bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Yo Kint, na da haste Dir ja echt Arbeit eingebrockt...


----------



## MoNu (5. Februar 2008)

Hi leute also ich wollte euch mal mein Ruckus 1.0 I-Drive Zeigen! also meine meinung nach fahren es ja nicht viele leute! aber was solls!  

Demnächst kommen neue felgen(fireeye in weiß) und nen neuer sattel( fizik Freak in weiß)


----------



## gremlino (5. Februar 2008)

> und nen neuer sattel( fizik Freak in weiß)



den hab ich auch mal gehabt, du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell der wieder bei ebay war.......wenn du den noch nie real "gesessen" hast, teste es. Der Freek hat das Wort Sattel echt nicht verdient, eher Steher    



> vieeeel besser war anne caro im latex stretch für den sunn rekord...
> will wer nen scan fürs archiv?


****hüstl***ichauch****hüstl***     
Kann mich an das Bild noch so halb von damals erinnern, man man man


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

ähm, kiiihint...


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ähm, kiiihint...



wird wohl am besten sein ich stells ins fotoalbum, dann bekomm ich den preis für dei meisten hits....  muss noch nen scener auftreiben kann also noch ein weilchen dauern. 

mal so als teaser...:


----------



## enfantterrible (6. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an das rote Kästle-Speedrekord-Bike im Vogel-Design? Ich muss mal meine alten bike-Hefte durchforsten... DAS war mal ne Vollverkleidung



oh ja das war aufm cover von ner "bike", allerdings sah die bonazzi nicht so sexy aus wie die anne caro aber die hübscheste ist doch bitte immer noch eine ehemalige GT fahrerin...nämlich nolvenn le caer!!!!!!

zu dem hanebrink ETB, also als ich das damals in der "bike" oder "mountain bike" sah, wollte ich das auch!!!! auf dem foto war es im wüsteneinsatz. einfach nur geil das teil.

ach eric carter auf seinem psyclone. ja das waren noch zeiten. in der amerikanischen "mountain bike" march 97 war in der rubrik"trail mix" ein interview mit ihm und das psyclone. eric rockte auf dem teil die dual slalom welt!!!!

hier der scan








wer fuhr damals, außer dem sunn team im downhill, noch erfolgreich auf stahl????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2008)

mein kleines:


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Februar 2008)

@ GT Biker, 
20"? 
Wenn ja, was für Reifen sind das?


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2008)

20"! 
sind schwalbe jumpin`jack...aber ganz schön schwer!


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Februar 2008)

Mein gesicherter US-Stützpunkt vermeldet, dass ein schönes Stück schimmernden Werkstoffes angekommen ist


----------



## Bastieeeh (6. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mein gesicherter US-Stützpunkt vermeldet, dass ein schönes Stück schimmernden Werkstoffes angekommen ist



Die Amis werden mit Atombomben angegriffen?  

Scherz beiseite - hoffentlich kommt das edle Teil auch in D gut an.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mein gesicherter US-Stützpunkt vermeldet, dass ein schönes Stück schimmernden Werkstoffes angekommen ist


Etwa das Chamäleon?????


----------



## mini.tom (6. Februar 2008)

hi gt gemeinde 
habe hier was fertig gestellt 



























mfg
tom


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2008)

Goil! Wie aus dem Bilderbuch!


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Tom,

hast am Telefon nicht zu viel versprochen Ein wirklich schicker Aufbau. Ich hoffe, dass wir uns dann beim nächsten Treffen sehen. Die Eintrittskarte hast Du ja gelöst


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Februar 2008)

Die allerersten Fotos, frisch aus der eMail.
Der Zustand ist sogar noch besser als erwartet!    
Mein Gott bin ich aufgeregt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mein gesicherter US-Stützpunkt vermeldet, dass ein schönes Stück schimmernden Werkstoffes angekommen ist



glückwunsch! dann soll dein stützpunkt den mal schnell rüberwschicken, damit wir was zu sehen bekommen


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2008)

Wunderschöner Rahmen!!!


----------



## YoKris (7. Februar 2008)

@Tom...das ist der absolute Wahnsinn - das geilste GT, dass ich bis jetzt gesehen hab! WOW!   

So geil...dass ich jetzt sogar selbst fast überlege mir irgendwann mal so einen Schatz zusammenzubauen!  


@ Christian

Man...das sieht auch verdammt gut aus - vorallem das gefräste GT Logo!  

//yo


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> @ Christian
> 
> Man...das sieht auch verdammt gut aus - vorallem das gefräste GT Logo!
> 
> //yo



nix gefräst - geprägt. die produktion der endplates wurde damals ausgelagert ich mein zu denen hier...:

http://www.usmint.gov  


die uvps sprachen dafür...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2008)

Das Avalanche ist tot...







...es lebe das Zaskar


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

da fehlt die kette ...  schick...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2008)

Hast Recht, bin noch bei


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> So geil...dass ich jetzt sogar selbst fast überlege mir irgendwann mal so einen Schatz zusammenzubauen!



Tue das Ein GT mehr hier in der Gegend


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es soweit, das "Damenfahrrad" Nr. 2 und zugleich Titan Rad Nr. 2 wurde dem Coburger Zoll aus den gierigen Klauen entrissen. Zuerst sah es so aus:





dann so:





Die Oberflächen sehen in natura viel besser aus, fast komplett kratzerfrei, wirklich ein Traum. Die Gabel fliegt raus, da kommt die Massi rein, die ist zwar aus Carbon aber sieht aus wie ne "konventionelle" und passt auch besser, da filigraner. Da ich nun mal auf schwarze Anbauteile stehe kommen auch hier welche dran, erstmal ne schwarze 105er (später dann ne Campa wenn komplett), Vorbau, Lenker, LRS Easton, Stütze syncros Carbon und natürlich ein Flite Titanium. Irgendwas kullert noch in der Sitzstrebe rum, aber solange es das Gewicht nicht nach oben treibt ist es mir wurscht. Was mich allerdings aufgrund des sehr guten Rahmenzustandes wundert ist dieser Zustand der Gabel:





Der Rost hat schon alle Fettressourcen aufgefressen. Aber wie gesagt, fliegt ja eh raus. Ach was freu ich mich....      

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2008)

mensch peter! das ist ja echt ein schätzchen!!!
der erste ti-renner hier bei unsd, oder ?


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch Peter 

Bei dem zeigst Du wenigstens das Material  oder willst Du den auch weiß lackieren 

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Xizang. Ist eine andere Manitou reingekommen und ein paar Schaltungs-Teile sind getauscht worden (Schalthebel. Laufräder, Kurbel & Kurbelschrauben (1000 Dank an David)).

Leider ging die Sonne schon ein wenig weg 

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

,macht nix jörg so siehts richtig wie katalogfoto aus. fehlt nur noch dass es so dynamisch nach vorne "springt" - die gabel past imho optisch besser.


----------



## jedinightmare (7. Februar 2008)

Original:






Fälschung:







@enfantterrible: 
Die most sexy Mountainbikerin ever? Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine - auch wenn die leider nicht für GT fuhr (ich habe ihr 95 in Kirchzarten mit der Hand duch die Haare gewuselt - wofür sie mich geboxt hat - aber ich schwöre, ich habe die Hand danach nieeee wieeeeder gewaschen!!!!!!) :





Allerdings hatte sie damals noch den toten Piranha um den Hals - hab sogar noch ihr Autogramm auf meiner VIP-Card von damals (mit der ich unter anderem auch in den Cannondale-Team-Bus durfte). Missy rules. War mit der Card damals auch zwei Tage im GT-Zelt.


----------



## Hupert (8. Februar 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> vorallem das gefräste GT Logo!



Quark


----------



## biker1967 (8. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> - aber ich schwöre, ich habe die Hand danach nieeee wieeeeder gewaschen!!!!!!


du Ferkel   





Ja, Missy war schon ne Ausnahme unter all den "normalos"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enfantterrible (8. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> @enfantterrible:
> Die most sexy Mountainbikerin ever? Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine - auch wenn die leider nicht für GT fuhr (ich habe ihr 95 in Kirchzarten mit der Hand duch die Haare gewuselt - wofür sie mich geboxt hat - aber ich schwöre, ich habe die Hand danach nieeee wieeeeder gewaschen!!!!!!) :
> 
> 
> ...



sie war vorallem sexy wegen ihrem fahrstil!!!! hatte sie denn wirklich noch ihren kleinen piranha bei cannondale? dachte sie hätte ihn john parker beim abschied von yeti geschenkt ja sie war einsame spitze. das poster von ihr bei der weltmeristerschaft in vail aus der MB hängt bei mir noch immer über dem bett...hätte ich allerdings ein poster von der nolveen, ja dann würde das  dort hängen!!!! 

erzähl doch mal aus deiner zeit im GT zelt!!!! würde mich interessieren was du da so gemacht hast!!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Februar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> sie war vorallem sexy wegen ihrem fahrstil!!!! hatte sie denn wirklich noch ihren kleinen piranha bei cannondale? dachte sie hätte ihn john parker beim abschied von yeti geschenkt ja sie war einsame spitze. das poster von ihr bei der weltmeristerschaft in vail aus der MB hängt bei mir noch immer über dem bett...hätte ich allerdings ein poster von der nolveen, ja dann würde das  dort hängen!!!!
> 
> erzähl doch mal aus deiner zeit im GT zelt!!!! würde mich interessieren was du da so gemacht hast!!!!



Hee, das ist über zehn Jahre her... und ich war dauerbreit (Diamond Back hatte sein eigenes Bier mit am Start , hab noch zwei leere Bottles da, wollte die mal bei ebay reinsetzten). 

Bei GT war´s da aber gar nicht so super-interessant, die hatten ihren Teamtruck und das wars´s eigentlich. Bei Cannondale hingegen war´s um Welten besser, das Zelt war größer, die Leute netter und das Buffet größer (und mehr Give-aways . ) Das ganze wirkte bei denen irgendwie professioneller. 
Ich scan mal die Fotos von damals und die beiden VIP-Cards von meiner damaligen Freundin und mir ein, mit Autogramm von Missy auf der einen und Hans Rey auf der anderen. 
Inzwischen sind meine Hände übrigens wieder sauber... ich erinnere mich aber noch sehr gut daran, dass ich von Missy nen kräftigen blauen Fleck aufm Arm hatte wegen der Haarewuselei (mit der SIE übrigens angefangen hatte - ich hatte damals noch ziemlich lange Haare, stand recht planlos am Buffet, dachte an nix böses und sie wollte plötzlich unbedingt meinen Pferdschwanz abschneiden). 
Durch die Grundig-VIP-Cards hatten wir damals so ziemlich überall ungehinderten Zutritt und waren also in so ziemlich jedem Team-Zelt und natürlich bei den Rennen immer im (eigentlich) abgesperrten Bereich. 
Was noch ziemlich cool war, war die Tatsache, dass viele der Fahrer gar nicht in den Hotels einquartiert waren sondern mit auf dem Campingplatz - und teamübergreifend Diamond Back-Bier vernichtet haben 

Ich stelle fest, ich muss dringend mal zum bike-Festival zum Gardasee...


----------



## gtbiker (8. Februar 2008)

on topic: mein Großes, Tempest:


----------



## Backfisch (8. Februar 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> on topic: mein Großes, Tempest:



Leichtbau!


----------



## gtbiker (8. Februar 2008)

Leichtbau, da Aufbau! ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Februar 2008)

So hab ich auch ma angefangen. Inzwischen sinds 4 komplette GTs und ein Rahmen


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ,macht nix jörg so siehts richtig wie katalogfoto aus. fehlt nur noch dass es so dynamisch nach vorne "springt" - die gabel past imho optisch besser.




Heute schien sie 

Mehr in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

@ gt-heini: von wegen lackieren...weil mir nun auch das polierte Titan so gut gefällt reihe ich mich mal in die Suchenden für Xizang mit ein....aber keine Angst..werde die "älteren" Rechte beachten   

Die Details am Edge im Vergleich zu meinen ZR sind echt der Hammer...vor allem die Ausführung der Rohre an den Ausfallenden und die gottgleiche Strebe zur Befestigung der HR Bremse....

Vielleicht schaff ich ja den Komplettaufbau bis morgen abend...

VG
Peter


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2008)

Der Titan- Virus scheint ja eine sehr gefährliche Mutation des GT-Virus zu sein.  

   

Tom


----------



## neuroncrust (8. Februar 2008)

Oh Mann, ich steig ja grad erst ein - hab vor drei Wochen mein scharfes 94er Karakoram gekriegt - aber schon jetzt will ich auch ein Zaskar oder am besten ein Xizang. So was Geiles! Das Karakoram würde ich auch nie wieder weggeben.

Hab meine anderen Babys mal ins Fotoalbum gesetzt. Keine GTs, aber auch sehr schick, wie ich finde. 

myspace.com/neuroncrust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2008)

Das Karakoram ist echt ne Schönheit.  Die anderen sind ja "nur" Fahrräder...


----------



## Kint (8. Februar 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich steig ja grad erst ein - hab vor drei Wochen mein scharfes 94er Karakoram gekriegt - aber schon jetzt will ich auch ein Zaskar oder am besten ein Xizang. So was Geiles! Das Karakoram würde ich auch nie wieder weggeben.



  oh mann - ob gt da mal irgendwann wieder hinkommt. ? ich wünsche es mir, denn mir gehts genauso....


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Februar 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> on topic: mein Großes, Tempest:



Woher bekomme ich DIESE Decals? Hat die irgendjemand?


----------



## gtbiker (8. Februar 2008)

habe sie selbstgemacht, nicht original.
muss jetzt (in 3-4 wochen) aber auch wieder neue (wie abgebildet) machen.
wenn du welche willst.....PN!


----------



## Dr.Dick (9. Februar 2008)

mahlzeit...wollte auch mal mein schmuckstück präsentieren...hoffe doch es gefällt...


----------



## gremlino (9. Februar 2008)

> mahlzeit...wollte auch mal mein schmuckstück präsentieren...hoffe doch es gefällt...


Wooow  Was hast du denn da für eine Gabel drin. Ist die nicht ein bissle zu hoch für den Rahmen?


----------



## KaZuO (9. Februar 2008)

Hello  !

Am vorletzten verregneten Woche hab' ich mal mein Alu poliert und will es euch nicht vorenthalten.
Ich bin begeistert von diesem NEVR-DULL, aber seht selbst  :


 

 


Decals von vor '94 würden dem '95er Zaskar LE (mit '98er Decals) wohl besser stehen, was meint ihr  ?

Übrigens fährt sich die Dämpfergemoddete Vector super im XC, keine Handprobleme auf dem steifen Bock, null Einwippen beim Uphill, und sensibel genug bei moderaten Bodenunebenheiten.

so long


----------



## gtbiker (9. Februar 2008)

die politur ist fein! sieht echt gut aus!
(nur der sattel ist so kreation....)


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Hello  !
> 
> Am vorletzten verregneten Woche hab' ich mal mein Alu poliert und will es euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Ich bin begeistert von diesem NEVR-DULL, aber seht selbst  :
> ...




frühling ist da in berlin (zumindest für 2 tage).
bin gerade 2 stunden durch dieses traumwetter garadelt,und sitze mit einer dose never dull auf dem balkon um mein zaskar auch so schön hinzubekommen.




schöner bock den da da hast.
bin zwar nicht ein fan dieser gabeln muss aber zugeben das du das echt gut kombiniert hast.



morgen 12 uhr ist classik-treffen im schleusenkrug (am zoo im tiergarten) wäre toll bei diesem wetter nicht als einziger gt fahrer dabei zu sein.
also alle berliner gtler kommt mit euren bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (9. Februar 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> die politur ist fein! sieht echt gut aus!


Hat nach dem Putzen eigentlich nur etwa 'ne halbe Stunde gedauert, die Basis war halt gut geplegt, aber die paar ermatteten Stellen sind weg, besonders auf der Gabel.



gtbiker schrieb:


> nur der sattel ist so kreation....


Was soll damit sein, ist ein Selle Italia Fluid mit Carbon Composite Gestell?
Für meinen Hintern perfekt, und weiss sollte er auch sein.

Jetzt geh ich das Radl wieder einsauen, die Fotos sind ja im Kasten.


----------



## Dr.Dick (9. Februar 2008)

naja halt ne z1 fr3 130mm...das bike wird sowieso nicht dafür benutzt wofür es gedacht ist...also ich fahre so in die richtung leiter freeride, 4 X und downhill und ich kann dir sagen das teil hält!!!und zwar schon seit drei jahren.
aber alles bis auf die kurbel und das lager ist auch neu...das bike hat eigendlich nichts mehr mit dem avalanche 2.0 zu tun...


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ...und sitze mit einer dose never dull auf dem balkon um mein zaskar auch so schön hinzubekommen.



Haha, ich auch, ich auch   
Doof nur, dass nach der Politur ohne Handschuhe die Frauenschaft so ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr kuscheln will, bis der letzte Mief verflogen ist


----------



## gtbiker (9. Februar 2008)

naja, der sattel sieht halt aus wie aus dem weltraum - aber solange er zu deinem hintern passt, ist ja gut!


----------



## hoeckle (9. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Haha, ich auch, ich auch
> Doof nur, dass nach der Politur ohne Handschuhe die Frauenschaft so ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr kuscheln will, bis der letzte Mief verflogen ist


 

Da empfehle ich ne Packung Latexhandschuhe für 6,50.... Eure Haut, der frischpolierte Rahmen und natürlich auch die Mädels werden es euch Danken...


----------



## hoeckle (9. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Haha, ich auch, ich auch
> Doof nur, dass nach der Politur ohne Handschuhe die Frauenschaft so ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr kuscheln will, bis der letzte Mief verflogen ist


 

Da empfehle ich ne Packung Latexhandschuhe für 6,50.... Eure Haut, der frischpolierte Rahmen und natürlich auch die Mädels werden es euch Danken... 

Und ich will nix von ner Latexallergie hören, daß könnt ihr jemand anderem erzählen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (9. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und ich will nix von ner Latexallergie hören, daß könnt ihr jemand anderem erzählen....



Hast du wohl Erfahrung mit.   

Markus


----------



## ikimasu (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Wollte euch mal mein ´97er LTS zeigen. Habe es ´98 aufgebaut, alle Teile sind noch original. Ist also fast schon ein Oldtimer 

Deswegen geht es nächsten Monat (wenn auch mit einem weinenden Auge) in die Rente.






Gruß Stefan


----------



## bofh (10. Februar 2008)

Hier das Ricochet meiner besseren Hälfte:





E.


----------



## Mareskan (10. Februar 2008)

Eine Geschichte wie ein Traum!

Vor zwei Monaten, kurz vor Weihnachten, kaufte ein Mann bei uns im Laden ein neues Mountainbike. Er meinte noch ob wir auch gebrauchte Räder in Zahlung nehmen. Ich bejahte seine Frage und er wolle am Abend mit dem alten Rad vorbeischauen. Es wäre so ein altes MTB, er hätte es Anfang der 90er Jahre gekauft.

Abends betrat der Mann den Laden und ich dachte mein Herz bleibt stehen. Ein orginal 1992er GT Zaskar. Alles in einem absoluten Topzustand. Er meinte das dieses Rad seit über 10 Jahren im Keller eingelagert gewesen ist und das das GT höchstens 100 km gefahren ist.

Als ich fragte was er denn dafür haben möchte meinte er "Ach mit 50 Euro bin ich schon zufrieden". Er schaute nur etwas verdutzt als ich nach oben stürmte und 50 Euro aus meiner Geldbörse holte.

Im Moment ist das Zaskar komplett zerlegt, es bekommt neue Lager und die alte Rock Shock Gabel wird gereinigt. Wenn das Bike wieder aufgebaut ist werde ich Fotos nachreichen.

Das sind so Glücksmomente im Leben und ich freue mich schon auf dem Rad zu  biken.

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Februar 2008)

Uaaaaaaaaaaah! Ich werde wahnsinnig... Wo bekommt man nur alte Tequesta-Schriftzüge in Tequila-Sunrise her???? Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, welcher Schrifttyp von GT für die Modell-Bezeichnung und "all terra" genutzt wurde  (dann könnte der Plotter meines Vertrauens diese nachstanzen...). Sonst muß ich alle Schriftzüge dort einlesen und nachbearbeiten lassen, was wohl nicht ganz günstig ist.

Ach ja: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Schweißen von GT-Stahlrahmen?! Der Verkäufer bei E-bay hat leider verschwiegen, dass das Sattelrohr unterhalb der Klemmung gerissen ist... Ist das ohne Probleme zu schweißen?!


----------



## gtbiker (10. Februar 2008)

jeder vernünftige grafikdesigner kann dir den schrifttyp innerhalb von sekunden nennen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Februar 2008)

@ Rüdiger Steiger; zeig mal ein Detailbild des Rißes.
Ich habe an meinen Outpost die Cantisockel umschweißen lassen, habe mir dafür einen Schweißer gesucht, der Erfahrungen mit Fahrradrahmen Reperaturen hat. Bis jetzt hält es Bombig, sind aber erst 500km seitdem gefahren worden.


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Deswegen geht es nächsten Monat (wenn auch mit einem weinenden Auge) in die Rente.



schönes bike! was hast du denn als ersatz für den ruhestand des lts ?



Mareskan schrieb:


> Eine Geschichte wie ein Traum!



glückwunsch! bin gespannt auf die bilder.



Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaaaaah! Ich werde wahnsinnig... Wo bekommt man nur alte Tequesta-Schriftzüge in Tequila-Sunrise her???? Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, welcher Schrifttyp von GT für die Modell-Bezeichnung und "all terra" genutzt wurde  (dann könnte der Plotter meines Vertrauens diese nachstanzen...). Sonst muß ich alle Schriftzüge dort einlesen und nachbearbeiten lassen, was wohl nicht ganz günstig ist.



fachmann für decals ist unser guter tomasius!



Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Ach ja: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Schweißen von GT-Stahlrahmen?! Der Verkäufer bei E-bay hat leider verschwiegen, dass das Sattelrohr unterhalb der Klemmung gerissen ist... Ist das ohne Probleme zu schweißen?!



zurückgeben!


----------



## ikimasu (10. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schönes bike! was hast du denn als ersatz für den ruhestand des lts ?



Danke 

Der Nachfolger ist ein Simplon Stomp. Ich konnte mich irgendwie nicht zu einem weiteren GT durchringen: So gut mir die neuen Zaskar Rahmen gefallen, so wenig konnte ich mich mit dem Marathon Pro anfreunden. Und ein Fully sollte es schon wieder werden.

Aber mal schauen was ich mit dem LTS mache. Z.Zt. spiele ich ja mit dem Gedanken, die unschönen Stellen zu beseitigen (Spacer raus, das Tachogedöns runter, den großen Flaschenhalter gibt es eh nicht mehr) und mir das gute Stück an die Wand zu hängen. Man hängt ja schon irgendwie an seinem Rad  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zwinki86 (10. Februar 2008)

servus...

bin seit zwei tagen auch glücklicher besitzer eines zaskars team...







weitere bilder in meiner gallerie...

was haltet ihr so von dem aufbau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (10. Februar 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man nur alte Tequesta-Schriftzüge in Tequila-Sunrise her????
> 
> Der Verkäufer bei E-bay hat leider verschwiegen, dass das Sattelrohr unterhalb der Klemmung gerissen ist.



Wegen Decals: tomasius! Solltest Du Dir aber sparen, denn ich muss versus da absolut Recht geben: Schick den Rahmen am besten umgehend zurück und lass Dir Deine Flocken wiedergeben. Nach dem Schweissen (was an sich ja kein Akt ist) musst Du den Rahmen komplett neu lackieren, weil Du die Farbabstimmung nicht so genau hinbekommen wirst, dass Du nur die Schweißstelle lackieren kannst. Und für das Geld, was Du dafür ausgibst, kannst Du Dir besser nen Rahmen ohne Riss kaufen. 
Geht der Verkäufer nicht darauf ein, solltest Du in ruhig im Auktionswarnungs-Thread nennen.


----------



## gremlino (10. Februar 2008)

> Der Nachfolger ist ein Simplon Stomp.


Das Teil ist ziemlich Porno als nicht GT    

ich würde es zu besonderen Anlässen immer mal wieder ausführen und trotzdem aufbereiten und an die Wand hängen. Auf gar keinen Fall verkaufen.

Ich persönlich finde es faszinierend, wenn man ein Retrobike mal wieder zwischendurch fährt, wenn man die ganze Zeit neuere Federungen gefahren ist. Riesenunterschied aber trotzdem genial. Merke das immer wieder bei meinem LTS, Kona und Ghost-Fullys, wahnsinn  



> was haltet ihr so von dem aufbau???



Ich finds gut, vor allem das Gelb der Gabel zu den Absätzen am Rahmen. Und den XT LRS finde ich irgendwie absolut Porno im Design! Gelungen!!!


----------



## cleiende (10. Februar 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Wollte euch mal mein ´97er LTS zeigen. Habe es ´98 aufgebaut, alle Teile sind noch original. Ist also fast schon ein Oldtimer
> 
> ...



Nicht in den Ruhestand schicken! So etwas gehört einmal im Monat artgerecht ausgeführt bis es endgültig defekt ist (Riss o.ä.).
An die Wand hängen kannst Du es dann auch noch.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2008)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr so von dem aufbau???


 
Ich finde die "neuen" Zassis zwar nicht ganz so toll, aber die Farbkombo Rahmen-Gabel ist wirklich ein optischer Leckerbissen, auch wenn die Farben scheinbar nicht 100% passen. Ein schöner moderner Hobel!


----------



## ikimasu (11. Februar 2008)

Hm ja, eigentlich habt ihr recht. Also nicht einmotten 

@zwinki86: Dein Zaskar gefÃ¤llt mir gut! Die gelbe Durin passt farblich super zum Rad und wie gremlino schon sagte, sieht der LRS echt stylish aus  

Wie ist denn dein erster Eindruck von der Federgabel? Hab mir nÃ¤mlich auch ne Durin bestelltâ¦

GruÃ Stefan


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Nachfolger ist ein Simplon Stomp. Ich konnte mich irgendwie nicht zu einem weiteren GT durchringen: So gut mir die neuen Zaskar Rahmen gefallen, so wenig konnte ich mich mit dem Marathon Pro anfreunden. Und ein Fully sollte es schon wieder werden.
> 
> ...



jooo... simplon ist schon okay, aber du hättest dir mal das 2008er force anschauen sollen. seit ich das letzte woche beim händler gesehen habe...


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

das zaskar mit der durin ist klasse ! ! !

ab damit in den wettbewerb, oder ist es da schon drin?


----------



## minhang (11. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das zaskar mit der durin ist klasse ! ! !
> 
> ab damit in den wettbewerb, oder ist es da schon drin?




Bis wann läuft der eigentlich?


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Bis wann läuft der eigentlich?



mein ehemaliger chef sagte einst gerne: "wer liest hat mehr vom leben!"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

Gestern abend für ihn abgeholt, jemand aus Innsbruck freut sich schon und holt es demnächst bei mir ab:









Bin sicher er befreit es von lästigen Anbauten und versetzt es in einen würdigen Zustand.


----------



## minhang (11. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mein ehemaliger chef sagte einst gerne: "wer liest hat mehr vom leben!"
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287



Oh, ähäm. Ja danke...deshalb rauscht das Leben so an mir vorbei 

Schade, da kommt mein Rahmen erst bei mir an, ansonsten wäre ich natürlich von einem 1. Platz überzeugt... 

Gruß.


----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gestern abend für ihn abgeholt, jemand aus Innsbruck freut sich schon und holt es demnächst bei mir ab:



Was für eine geile alte Karre


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Februar 2008)

@zwinki

Ein Traum! Bis auf den Lenker, ich persönlich finde an Hardtails gerade Lenker schöner... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache!
Ich bin da wohl alleine auf weiter Flur, aber ich finde die neuen GTs wesentlich schöner als die klassischen.


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2008)

@ zwinki

Sicherlich ein solider Aufbau. Mir gefällt es nicht so recht. 

Die gelben Teile hätten gern mehr sein dürfen und die roten Speichennippel gehen für mich in diesem Falle gar nicht. Passen irgendwie nicht in das Gesamtbild. Kurbel fänd ich persönlich auch in schwarz besser. Alternative wäre z. B. eine Truvativ oder Race Face. Ist dadurch sehr "bunt". Liegt aber vielleicht auch an den Fotos

Ist meine Meinung In erster Linie muss es Dir gefallen. Und da Du es so aufgebaut hast, ist es anscheinend Dein Geschmack. Und das zählt


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> servus...
> 
> bin seit zwei tagen auch glücklicher besitzer eines zaskars team...
> 
> ...



Hallo. Ich finde das Rad per se schön.
Kleine Kritikpunkte:
Bist Du sicher daß der Rahmen passt und nicht u.U. eine Nummer zu groß ist? Die Überhöhung des Sattels ist so groß nicht und dann hast Du noch einen Riserbar. Okay, Du hast ihn gekauft, Du fühlst Dich vermutlich auch wohl drauf.
Barends - was ist denn das für eine Wurst?
Sehe das wie Salzbrezel: CC HT -> Flatbar

Richtig schön finde ich die Kombi Gabel & Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Barends - was ist denn das für eine Wurst?
> Sehe das wie Salzbrezel: CC HT -> Flatbar


 Zunächst mal DANKE ! 

Aber bald, sehr bald, wirst Du merken, daß jetzt wo wieder die Null hintensteht, Du diese Meinung nicht mehr lange aufrechterhalten wirst...


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Barends - was ist denn das für eine Wurst?



das sind ergon grips. alle, die sie fahren sind restlos begeistert. optisch auch für mich der super-gau  
v.a. mit hörnchen am riser


----------



## minhang (11. Februar 2008)

...wenns gut aussieht, darfs auch gern schmerzen. Denn es dreht sich doch nur alles um den Style, sonst würde man heutzutage doch auch nicht mehr unbedingt ein GT aufbauen, oder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2008)

@ minhang: ohoh harter Tobac.
Wieso sollte den GT schlechter sein als andere Bikes?
Ich fahre seit Jahren GT und habe bis jetzt kein anderes Hardtail gehabt, das an diesen Vortrieb ranreicht und dabei noch so super handlich fährt. Und ich hatte schon einige Bikes. Mal ne andere Frage, wie alt bist Du und was für Bikes sind deiner meinung nach besser?
Bei den Fullys gibt es bestimmt welche die besser sind, aber das kann ich  nicht beurteilen, da Fullys nichts für mich sind. 
Aber letzt endlich ist das alles ne Frage des Geschmackes, jeder soll das fahren was im gefällt.
Leben und leben lassen


----------



## minhang (11. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 35 und fahre seit 17 Jahren GT... Ich unterstelle aber auch mir leichte Subjektivität bei diesem Thema... Denn, daß es rein technisch inzwischen auch bessere Bikes gibt kann man wohl kaum bestreiten. 

Was ich damit nur ausdrücken wollte, ist daß wohl die meissten hier, die ein GT fahren und es hegen und pflegen, es nicht nur aus der Überzeugung tun die beste Technik unterm hintern zu haben, sondern vor allem mit dem Wissen den besten Style zu fahren.....Und dazu passen eben keine ergon grips...

Aber natürlich ist auch das nicht so ernst gemeint...Ich habe auch immerhin ein bike mit Carbonstarrgabel 

gruss


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (11. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @ Rüdiger Steiger; zeig mal ein Detailbild des Rißes.
> Ich habe an meinen Outpost die Cantisockel umschweißen lassen, habe mir dafür einen Schweißer gesucht, der Erfahrungen mit Fahrradrahmen Reperaturen hat. Bis jetzt hält es Bombig, sind aber erst 500km seitdem gefahren worden.



Ich fahre jetzt mal zu meinem Bruder, der hat ein Schweißgerät. Mal sehen, ob er den Riß wieder hinbekommt. Soll ja eh neu beschichtet werden...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2008)

*So, 
nun ist es soweit, endlich habe ich nach langer Zeit das Tequesta wieder zum Leben erweckt  . 
Auch wenn ich von einigen hier gesteinigt werde das ich an einen Retro Rahmen neue Technik verbaut habe 
Aber es soll ja Alltagstauglich sein!
Gruß
Sascha*
Fruhjahr 2007, so kam das Tequesta bei mir an!!! 




Februar 2008, endlich fertig!!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

Coole Farbe...  

Das mit den "Neuteilen" stört mich nicht, eher das du keine schwarzen Speichen genommen hast und die anderen beiden KB´s in dunkel ... Aber gut...


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Aber bald, sehr bald, wirst Du merken, daß jetzt wo wieder die Null hintensteht, Du diese Meinung nicht mehr lange aufrechterhalten wirst...



Nix da! Vorher passe ich die Überhöhung mit Spacer/Vorbau an.
Wobei ich am Touren-Fully das Ultra-Sakrileg begangen habe: Riser, Ergon-Griffe und kurze Barends. Bei Mehrtagestouren angenehm.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Coole Farbe...
> 
> Das mit den "Neuteilen" stört mich nicht, eher das du keine schwarzen Speichen genommen hast und die anderen beiden KB´s in dunkel ... Aber gut...



Felgen und Kurbel waren noch im "Lager". Außerdem muß ich ja noch was zum verbessern haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nix da! Vorher passe ich die Überhöhung mit Spacer/Vorbau an.
> Wobei ich am Touren-Fully das Ultra-Sakrileg begangen habe: Riser, Ergon-Griffe und kurze Barends. Bei Mehrtagestouren angenehm.


 
zu denen sei mal folgendes gesagt. an dem leihmaverik sind auch welche, aber halt die hässlichen, wohingegen an meinen scott die endurogriffe sind. die am maverik mag ich gaaar nicht... sind vielleicht für ein tourenrad spannend aber nix für fahraktive menschen. die endurogriffe wiederum sind echt klasse, sehr bequem und auch normal zu greifen...


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> ...



sollte dein nickname nicht besser "jitensha ikimasu" lauten ?


----------



## ikimasu (11. Februar 2008)

Hehe ja, aber meistens leider eher "kuruma ikimasu" 

Ne, aber ich möchte auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken japanisch zu können. Finde das Land nur sehr faszinierend und beschäftige mich gerne damit. Leider bleibt für solche Sachen immer zu wenig Zeit. Und meine Japanischkenntnisse gehen auch nicht über Sätze wie "Watashi no jitensha wa kore desu. Anata no jitensha wa dore desu ka." hinaus 

Aber witzig, dass dir das "ikimasu" aufgefallen ist 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *So,
> nun ist es soweit, endlich habe ich nach langer Zeit das Tequesta wieder zum Leben erweckt  .
> Auch wenn ich von einigen hier gesteinigt werde das ich an einen Retro Rahmen neue Technik verbaut habe
> Aber es soll ja Alltagstauglich sein!
> ...


*

War die alte Gabel nicht mehr zu retten? 

Ansonsten: Super!

*


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

Und da ich für den Wettbewerb mein Ruckus endlich mal halbwegs anständig (mit ner Kamera und nicht mit dem Telefon) fotografiert habe, kann ich es ja auch gleich noch hier posten:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> War die alte Gabel nicht mehr zu retten?
> 
> Ansonsten: Super!



Gabel war ziemlich krumm!!!!  Aber die schwarze sieht doch auch gut aus Oder?


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Februar 2008)

Mein Zaskar mit ein paar Veränderungen!

- Decals (*Vielen Dank* nochmals an *Cleiende*)
- Flite in schwarz/rot
- XT Schnellspanner
- Syncros Lenker mit Crossbar 
- Ringle H2O







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Gabel war ziemlich krumm!!!!  Aber die schwarze sieht doch auch gut aus Oder?



Die schwarze sieht sogar sehr gut aus. Trotzdem tut es immer weh, wenn eins dieser aufwendig lackierten Rahmen-Gabel-Sets auseinandergerissen wird.


----------



## Janikulus (11. Februar 2008)

nice das schwarze Zaskar, ich würde noch rote shimano dx pedalen verbauen, brakebooster sind auch nicht so mein fall, zu wuchtig, aber sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar mit ein paar Veränderungen!
> 
> - Decals (*Vielen Dank* nochmals an *Cleiende*)
> - Flite in schwarz/rot
> ...





hübsch hübsch, aber den H2O wuerde ich in's Eloxalbad werfen oder schwarz filzstiften... achja, die Carbonbooster sind ja recht WUUUCHTIG geraten...
aber ansonsten schön.


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Hehe ja, aber meistens leider eher "kuruma ikimasu"
> 
> Ne, aber ich möchte auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken japanisch zu können. Finde das Land nur sehr faszinierend und beschäftige mich gerne damit. Leider bleibt für solche Sachen immer zu wenig Zeit. Und meine Japanischkenntnisse gehen auch nicht über Sätze wie "Watashi no jitensha wa kore desu. Anata no jitensha wa dore desu ka." hinaus
> 
> ...



wenn ich schon gefragt werde :

watakushi to waga zaskar...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4470059&postcount=517


----------



## jedinightmare (11. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn ich schon gefragt werde :
> 
> watakushi to waga zaskar...:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4470059&postcount=517



Ist mir irgendwer böse, wenn ich nicht mehr folgen kann..?


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ist mir irgendwer böse, wenn ich nicht mehr folgen kann..?



nein... der exkurs ins ostasiatische ist auch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2008)

ReneM schrieb:


> Dann meins auch mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und der Herr sprach, möget ihr alle niederknien vor Ehrfurcht.....


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

Nöö...  


Deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2008)

ReneM schrieb:


> Dann meins auch mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich sag erst was zu dem bike wenn der bremszug an der u-brake richtig verlegt ist.  

der zug der oben auf dem zug scheuert,muss unter eben jenen welchen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> nice das schwarze Zaskar, ich würde noch rote shimano dx pedalen verbauen, brakebooster sind auch nicht so mein fall, zu wuchtig, aber sehr schön!



Danke!  Die DX hatte ich mal bin aber nicht so der Klickfan.  Booster wirkt eigentlich nur hinten etwas breit, vorne sieht es nicht so schlimm aus.


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (12. Februar 2008)

Hiermit möchte ich mitteilen, dass mein Tequesta-Retro-Projekt gestorben ist. Leider war die Substanz des Rahmens innerlich von Rost so zerfressen, dass der Riß an der Sattelklemmung nicht zu schweißen war (im Gegenteil, es hat ein riesen Loch reingebrannt...).  

Jetzt sitzt da zwar ein Edelstahl-Gusset, aber das sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus. Jetzt bleibt mir nur eine Möglichkeit: Jetzt wird's 'ne Stadtschlampe mit alten Teilen aus'm Keller... Schade, schade! Oder besser gesagt: So'n Sch...! 

Wenn's trotzdem mal fertig ist, stell' ich mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Schrauben und Fahren!


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (12. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Wegen Decals: tomasius! Solltest Du Dir aber sparen, denn ich muss versus da absolut Recht geben: Schick den Rahmen am besten umgehend zurück und lass Dir Deine Flocken wiedergeben. Nach dem Schweissen (was an sich ja kein Akt ist) musst Du den Rahmen komplett neu lackieren, weil Du die Farbabstimmung nicht so genau hinbekommen wirst, dass Du nur die Schweißstelle lackieren kannst. Und für das Geld, was Du dafür ausgibst, kannst Du Dir besser nen Rahmen ohne Riss kaufen.
> Geht der Verkäufer nicht darauf ein, solltest Du in ruhig im Auktionswarnungs-Thread nennen.



Tja, zu spät! Der Rahmen ist jetzt verbrutzelt... Na ja, nicht so schlimm, war auch eher ein Schnäppchen... Wenn ich mehr dafür bezahlt hätte, hätte ich ihn wieder zurück geschickt...


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

@gt-hinterland: tolles bike und der alltagstaugliche aufbau zeigt, dass es auch bewegt werden wird  

@musa: aus meiner sicht mit abstand dein schönstes bike  
wenn ich auch oldman recht gebe, dass zumindest der vordere bosster zu wuchtig wirkt. schwarze kurbeln und auch der erwähnte schwarze h2o wären aus meiner sicht noch lohnenswerte verbesserungen. den crossbar finde ich an einem zaskar auch nur bedingt notwendig. ganz vielleicht noch ein roter sattel, aber alles in allem


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Februar 2008)

Danke versus! Sowas hört man doch gerne. Mit Internet, welches ich erst seit knapp 4 Jahren habe, kommt man auch eher an schönere Teile ran als bei meinem örtlichen Händler.

Mit den Boostern habt Ihr schon recht aber sie halten was der Name verspricht! Wollte es ja mit den Gorillas probieren aber hat leider nicht geklappt. Schwarze Kurbeln wären sicher auch schön aber komplett XT hat schon was an sich. Einen schwarzen H2O werde ich mir zwar auch noch besorgen aber der kommt dann ans andere Zaskar. Crossbar sieht wirklich bescheiden aus aber bringt dem Lenker halt etwas mehr Steifigkeit was ja nicht schaden kann bei ner starren Front und nen roten Flite hatte ich vorher ja drauf finde den 2farbigen aber irgendwie passender.

Was ich noch dran verändern werde ist statt der GT eine Syncros Stütze, eine Ringle Klemmschelle die leider selten zu finden ist und eventuell irgendwann mal ein Chris King.


----------



## jedinightmare (12. Februar 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Tja, zu spät! Der Rahmen ist jetzt verbrutzelt... Na ja, nicht so schlimm, war auch eher ein Schnäppchen... Wenn ich mehr dafür bezahlt hätte, hätte ich ihn wieder zurück geschickt...



Haste ihm wenigstens ne negative Bewertung gegeben?


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Februar 2008)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Eine Geschichte wie ein Traum!
> 
> Vor zwei Monaten, kurz vor Weihnachten, kaufte ein Mann bei uns im Laden ein neues Mountainbike. Er meinte noch ob wir auch gebrauchte Räder in Zahlung nehmen. Ich bejahte seine Frage und er wolle am Abend mit dem alten Rad vorbeischauen. Es wäre so ein altes MTB, er hätte es Anfang der 90er Jahre gekauft.
> 
> ...




Ich denke an diesem Tag hättest Du Lotto spielen sollen!!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Februar 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich denke an diesem Tag hättest Du Lotto spielen sollen!!!!!



Suffkopp, so ein Dusel müßt ich ma haben.  
Es sei dir aber gegönnt, viel Spass mit dem Rad.....


----------



## Stemmel (13. Februar 2008)

Zumindest war hier ein GT "Namensgeber"... AVALANCHE für die (fast) ganz weiße "Lawine"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (13. Februar 2008)

der ist ja schnuffig! Süss! Aber Zaskar wäre auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2008)

sehr fluffig der kleine! da kann "flocke" abstinken!

avalanche finde ich auch sehr passend.


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2008)

Bis zum Z ist es vom A aus gesehen noch ein langer Weg. In Deutschland ist es so, dass die Hundenamen eines Züchters immer mit dem nächsten Buchstaben des Alphabetes beginnen müssen. Also erster Wurf alle mit A, zweiter Wurf alle mit B usw. 

Und bis zum Z haben wir ja zwischendurch noch einige Namen zu Auswahl


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2008)

Der Name im Zuchtbuch hat aber in den allermeisten Fällen nichts mit dem zu tun, was später durch den Wald geplärrt wird .
Was hat unser Hund Glück, dass er nicht nach dem Namen getauft wird, den ich meinem GT Avalanche SSP gegeben habe: RennFresse. Obwohl - manchmal würde der ganz gut passen.


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> zweiter Wurf alle mit B usw.



Bsyclone ?!


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Februar 2008)

Mein Hund heißt Bleibda...

... und wenn ich rufe: "Bleibda, komm' her" - lachen die Leute


----------



## Backfisch (14. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> Bsyclone ?!



Backwoods, Continuum, Chucker, Dyno, E...?, Fly, Gary  , ...

Niedliche Welpe, aber der Fleck auf der Nase bringt mich dazu, noch einen weiteren Namen mit "A" mit dem Hund zu assoziieren...


----------



## GT-Man (14. Februar 2008)

Mein erstes GT Rennrad (Edge):




Keine Angst, der Sattel wird noch runtergerutscht. Ganz so gelenkig bin ich dann doch nicht mehr.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2008)

Es gibt Familienzuwachs:







Einstiegsdroge für meine Frau 

Das wäre dann GT Nr. 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. Februar 2008)

Tja, wieder eine Dame mehr auf dem nächsten GT-Treffen  

Herzlich willkommen im GT-Club!!


----------



## Bursar (14. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


>



Hey, die Federgabeln machen sich gut als Wanddeko.


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Februar 2008)

Gerade ersteigert für 30 Euronen (ohne Versand, ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke)... endlich hab ich ´nen 14,5er:


----------



## GT-Man (15. Februar 2008)

Bursar schrieb:


> Hey, die Federgabeln machen sich gut als Wanddeko.



Nene, die Judy DHO kommt ans LTS DH und die Ur-SID an ein Zassi.


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2008)

da gibt es doch irgendwo hier im forum ein foto einer kapitalen gabelsammlung an der wand. habe leider vergessen von wem...


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2008)

Meinst Du die hier??





Ist die Sammlung von Ketterechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Februar 2008)

genau die meinte ich, danke !


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2008)

Geil.
Wenn ich jetzt meine ca. 20 Gabeln aus´m Keller hole und an die Wand hänge, fliege ich zuhause raus! Obwohl...


----------



## Bursar (15. Februar 2008)

Im Ernst, eine saubere Federgabel in kräftiger Farbe an einer weißen Wand aufgehängt -> das hat was.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2008)

als kleiner persönlicher abschied vom GT Forum, hab zwar nie viel getippt aber immer fleißig mitgelesen.

mein verschidenes 2003er I-Drive Pro, 



dazu sein Amtsvoränger GT XCR 2000 (ehemals von Oldman)




P.S.: irgendwann gibts wieder eins  aber die Ersatzdroge erfüllt ihren Zweck.


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> als kleiner persönlicher *abschied *vom GT Forum, hab zwar nie viel getippt aber immer fleißig mitgelesen.
> 
> P.S.: irgendwann gibts wieder eins  aber die Ersatzdroge erfüllt ihren Zweck.



wwwwas ? warum ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2008)

Hi,

mein I-Drive Pro ist mir nach 150km unterm Arsch weggebrochen, die neuen Full-Suspension Modelle gefallen mir einfach nicht und da ich gewichtstechnisch hoch (90+kg), fahrtechnisch schlecht (unter aller kanone) bin, mir die alten I-Drives zu weich und die neuen halt zu hässlich sind, ich dazu aber was besonderes haben wollte...

...fahr ich jetzt Wildsau Enduro. Ein atemberaubendes Gerät mit MörderPerformance.

aber irgendwann werd ich mir wieder ein GT gönnen, ein stein altes Zassi oder I-Drive zum gepflegen Ritt zum Sonntag 

Bis dahin fahr ich erstmal Alutech, eine meiner Meinung nach standesgemäße Ausgleichsdroge. Aber keine Angst, irgendwann holts mich schon wieder ein ^^

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein I-Drive Pro ist mir nach 150km unterm Arsch weggebrochen, die neuen Full-Suspension Modelle gefallen mir einfach nicht und da ich gewichtstechnisch hoch (90+kg), fahrtechnisch schlecht (unter aller kanone) bin, mir die alten I-Drives zu weich und die neuen halt zu hässlich sind, ich dazu aber was besonderes haben wollte...
> 
> ...



gut das ich keins gekauft hatte ....puh. 

ich weiss ja nicht wo sich deins verabschiedet hat aber vielleicht kriegst du hier ersatz...:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQ...ageNameZMERCQ5fVICQ5fRCRXQ5fPr4Q5fPcNQ5fQ5fSI


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2008)

exzenterlager beidseitig der lagersitz weggefetzt. dazu dieses bescheidene 6061er alu das dir hier in dland keiner schweißen will.

so liegt der rahmen jetzt bei mir auf dem dachboden und wartet auf seinen platz an der wand - als mein am kürzesten gefahrenes aber schönstes GT 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.: Meinung zu meiner Ersatzdroge?


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> exzenterlager beidseitig der lagersitz weggefetzt. dazu dieses bescheidene 6061er alu das dir hier in dland keiner schweißen will.
> 
> so liegt der rahmen jetzt bei mir auf dem dachboden und wartet auf seinen platz an der wand - als mein am kürzesten gefahrenes aber schönstes GT
> 
> ...



kein gt....keine meinung.  aber du kennst ja den ketzerei faden. nimm doch einen der ersatzteile von dem gepostetetn verkäufer, so billig  bekommst du kein gt wieder auf die beine. ich hatte den falschen link gepostet - hier :

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcaptfunhog


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2008)

nein - einmal kapeng und das vertrauen ist weg.

der rahmen nur noch an die wand.

aber keine angst, irgendwann packts mich schon wieder.
im moment fehlt mir eh die kohle mir noch ein zwotes bike aufzubauen,
aber irgendwann, da hab ich schon wieder eins.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (16. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Meinung zu meiner Ersatzdroge?



Solche Ketzereien kommentieren wir hier nicht.


----------



## enfantterrible (17. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Solche Ketzereien kommentieren wir hier nicht.




unter uns, ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen auch mal die alutech seite angeschaut!!!!!!   

für retros haben sie dort auch noch ein paar teile, wie normale kettenblaetter im gegensatz zu dem microdrive gedoens!!!!!!


----------



## gremlino (17. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: Meinung zu meiner Ersatzdroge?



ich kommentiers mal, Alutech ist cool    Hab mir ja Anfang 2008 selber erst das Northshore gegönnt um es mal etwas heftiger krachen zu lassen. Und mit meinen 104kg kann man hohe Drops nicht mit dem LTS springen. Deshalb kann ich das verstehen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

danke!
0,1 tonnen mit gepäck für längere Touren 
und auf denen lass ichs auch krachen.

schön das dus nachfühlen kannst


----------



## gremlino (17. Februar 2008)

jo! Hab mir gerade mal die Pics angesehen  

ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie meines, vor allem mit 3-fach vorne    
Was ist das für eine Gabel? Wieviel Federweg hast du vo und hi?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

ui wir werden off topic.
170mm stahl vorn
183mm stahl hinten
3 kettenblätter
16479g bei voll stahl/ölbad, ordentlichen bremsen und "richtigen" reifen.
genau genommen - bikepark ready.

Gabel geht jedoch bald zu Motopitkan weil sie total gegen den Hinterbau abstinkt. 

falls du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast:

schreib mir eine PN!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2008)

Mein ´96 LTS (noch im Aufbaustatus, Bremsen und Kettenführung


[/URL[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/38520]


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

geil - nur die wurzelspeichen vorn und die pedalen (point?) stören meinen aesthetisches auge.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (17. Februar 2008)

Heute Morgen von Hans bekommen und als Bike Nr. 56 in meine Sammlung eingegangen:





Sein Ruckus welches er 2001 unter anderem in Ägypten fuhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (17. Februar 2008)

bin sprachlos  gratuliere zu Bike Nr. 56, wieder eins mit einer Geschichte. Super!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> geil - nur die wurzelspeichen vorn und die pedalen (point?) stören meinen aesthetisches auge.



Naja, das Vorderrad hatte ich so bekommen wies es ist und da wollte ich es erstmal so lassen. Pedale sind ganz alte Odyssee( kann ich aber nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, da es ebenfalls schon 10 Jahre her ist, als ich sie gekauft hatte).  Vielleicht weiß jemand wie die Pedale heißen. Fahre aber sehr gerne damit, da ich von meinen DX immer abrutsch(t)e. Welche wären denn Deiner Meinung nach optisch passender?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

so keine ahnung.
hauptsache statt bärentatze ne dezente plattform mit pins.

die aktuellen dx mit pins grinsen mich dabei so an, passen zwar nicht ganz so ins retro konzept aber sind optisch wie technisch gut:


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Heute Morgen von Hans bekommen und als Bike Nr. 56 in meine Sammlung eingegangen:
> 
> Sein Ruckus welches er 2001 unter anderem in Ägypten fuhr.



   du machst mich fertig! auch von mir glückwünsche zu der neuerstehung. 
da hätte ich ja fast vorbei kommen können, denn ich komme gerade zurück vom pfannenstiel


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Februar 2008)

So hier mein Zaskar 1997


----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, das Vorderrad hatte ich so bekommen wies es ist und da wollte ich es erstmal so lassen. Pedale sind ganz alte Odyssee( kann ich aber nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, da es ebenfalls schon 10 Jahre her ist, als ich sie gekauft hatte).  Vielleicht weiß jemand wie die Pedale heißen. Fahre aber sehr gerne damit, da ich von meinen DX immer abrutsch(t)e. Welche wären denn Deiner Meinung nach optisch passender?



Falls du noch ein gewurzeltes HR mit XT-(Disc-)Nabe und schwarzer Felge suchst, sowas steht hier sinnlos rum ,-)

Zu den Pedalen: Odyssey hatte mal eine Pedal-Linie "Widow" oder "Black Widow", die waren schon recht geil. Ich fahre die Black Widow Light. Ich würde so gut gelagerte Teile nicht ohne Not tauschen 

Edit: Es gibt bei den Black Widows offensichtlich deutlich unterschiedliche Qualitäten. Man bekommt in den USA welche NOS für 100,- US$ - und andere für 20-30,- US$ ...
Die meisten haben BMX-Gewinde, das sie ursprünglich ja auch BMX-Pedale sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (17. Februar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> sie war vorallem sexy wegen ihrem fahrstil!!!!



Ist zwar off-topic, aber die hier standen noch aus zum Thema Missy Giove...



Also, hier die 95er VIP-Card:





Rückseite der ersten Karte mit H. Rey drauf:





und hier due andere mit Missy:





..aber die Bierflasche mit dem Diamond-Back-Label bekomme ich nicht auf den Scanner...


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2008)

@mistertom
sehr gefällig! schöne hügis, sowas fahre ich auch, macht nen heidenlärm und ist wartungsfrei


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

@jedi: respekt !!!

auch ich nutze die gelegenheit noch eben, dass es neue fotos gibt:

der disc-umbau ist fertig und wurde heute über 5 stunden probegefahren - urteil: soeinegeilerennfeile !!!!!!! und bremst wie sau. die discs sind genau das, was mir noch an dem rad gefehlt hat und es kommt jetzt dem perfekten rad für mich seeehr nahe:


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2008)

@versus  dein bike bestätigt wieder meine theorie,das man kein schönes bike ohne SYNCROS-parts bauen kann

danke danke


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus  dein bike bestätigt wieder meine theorie,das man kein schönes bike ohne SYNCROS-parts bauen kann
> 
> danke danke



    ebenfalls danke! meine rede - wenn es gekröpfte stützen gegeben hätte, dann wäre die auch dran


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2008)

@Versus: Ein Traum! Da hat sich die Arbeit mit dem Hinterbau doch echt gelohnt  
Obwohl ich den Syncros-Vorbau mit Klappe echt fies finde *motz*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2008)

bei versus bike muss ich an meine ehemaligen i-drives denken.

optisch ein genuss bis auf:
- die ritchey stütze - ne thomson elite oder so hätte wesentlich mehr glanz
- den vorbau - hab selber noch syncros vorbauten da, vor allem der mit kappe ist 1. hässlich und 2. sack schwer.

als alternative - keine ahnung. nen race face system wäre was. nicht zu modern und optisch wesentlich hübscher.

der sattel ist auch nicht mein fall aber da entscheidet ja nur das popo meter.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Versus: Ein Traum! Da hat sich die Arbeit mit dem Hinterbau doch echt gelohnt
> Obwohl ich den Syncros-Vorbau mit Klappe echt fies finde *motz*



danke moe! war aber schon auch ein geduldsspiel. ich musste ALLE lager besorgen (es gibt keine teileliste mehr beim schweizer vertrieb, d.h. man muss jedes teil genau beschriebn, oder fotografieren und dann kann der händler damit zu velobaze und es in kisten suchen), ein neues schaltauge, einen pm-adapter für die marta etc...

aber ich finde auch v.a. nach dem gestrigen ausritt, dass es sich wirklich gelohnt hat

es geht mir ja selten um timecorrect, aber der vorbau mit klappe gehört zu dem perlgestrahlten lenker und zum baujahr des rads passt er auch allemal besser als ein cattleprod  (welche ich grundsätzlich auch schöner finde - siehe ZR) *touche*


----------



## KONI-DU (18. Februar 2008)

@Versus
Sehr geiles Rad  
Mir kommen die  , das ich noch ein gerissenes XCR1000 im Keller verstauben lassen muß


----------



## thalamus (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
da ich hier nun schon seit laanger Zeit nur mitlese, möchteich doch endlich mal aus dem dunkel ind Licht treten und mich mal vorstellen - und das gleich mit meinem Glücksspender  
Da ich eigentlich mein GT mehr im stillen genieße und mich der langwierigen Freude immer wieder fasziniert hingebe, hat es auch etwas etwas gedauert mit dem "outen"..

Nun, ich habe mich mit 14-15 Jahren, als das erste Zaskar auf den Markt kam unsterblich verliebt. Und Bisher konnte keine andere Beziehung eben dieser langen und innigen das Wasser reichen.  ... und ich bin immer wieder wie verzaubert, wenn ich ein Zaskar LE sehe...
Tja, ´92 hab ich mich entschieden: "koste es was es wolle, ich muss ein Zaskar LE haben - so wie Hans J. Rey!". Ohne wohlhabende Eltern die eben mal 1.450 DM für einen "Fahradrahmen" locken machen können, hieß es also jobben, sparen und Enthaltsamkeit.. nach ca. 2 Jahren Arbeit in einem Radladen waren der Rahmen, eine MAG21, diverse XTR-Teile, eine CQP-Kurbelgarnitur, Felgen und Sattel abgearbeitet... Eine Hügi HR-Nabe und eine purple Hi-E VR-Nabe sowie diverser Kleinteile wie Brodie und Gorilla Booster Syncros Vorbau und Stütze, Flite Evolution kamen von GEKKO in Mannheim (ein geiler Shop, von dem "nur noch" Armin und Trailborn in Mannhein übrig geblieben sind)... Dann kam der Führerschein, und das Rad staubte ein weing ein... Nach ca. 2-3 Jahren dann die Wiederbelebung und viele kleine und große Touren mit dem Radl und mit dem ersten Geld aus der Ausbildung die Erfüllung eines weiteren Wunsches für´s Radl.. Die Kohle reichte (und reicht!) immer noch nicht für Chris King Naben, aber für reduzierte White Industries Phantom Tracker! Man sind die fett (gewesen) - und immer noch richtig schön! 
Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir mal ein neues Rad mit viel Federweg zugelegt. Wenn man jahrelang ein Zaskar mit MAG 21 fährt, und mit dem Grenzbereich des Bike wohl vertraut ist, damit spielen und kokettieren kann, und dann plötzlich ein Bike mit vo+hi 150mm Federweg hat... Auauau... (Klappt aber mittlerweile auch ganz gut, und die Knochen sind soweit gut verheilt)
Sodele, bevor ich jetzt noch mehr schreibe und ihr euch schwindelig lest, belasse ich es mal hierbei und stelle euch zu guter Letzt meinen treuen Gefährten vor... 
Ein ´93er ZASKAR LE (leider Decals von ´94), mit der ersten MAG21 (zwischenzeitlich neu lackiert), White Industries Phantom mit Mavic Ceramic Felgen (vo 117, hi 121), die erste Syncros Sattelstütze, Syncros Vorbau, Race Face Kurbel mit Tune Innenlanger, ´93 XTR Schalterwerk + Umwerfer + Cantis mit Avid Tri-Align, XT-Daumenschalthebel...
Damals im Aufbau - als fast fertiges Rad (es war, und ist nie so richtig fertig..) - heute aktueller Aufbau...

Soden, viele sonnige Grüße euch allen und ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Februar 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> So hier mein Zaskar 1997



Inzwischen mit folgenden Teilen:

Syncros Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Hinterrad Hügi Nabe, HS33 D
Vorderrad White Industries; Magura Louise/Gustav M
XT Umwerfer/Sram 9.0 Grip Shift und Schaltwerk, XT Kassette und Kette sowie Kurbel und Innenlager
Zur Zeit Speczialized Fat Boy Bereifung
2006er Manitou Axel


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2008)

@talamus: tolles rad mit schöner geschichte dazu! herlich willkommen in unseren reihen.

auf welcher burg ist das foto entstanden? kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor (habe bis letzten herbst in kl gelebt)!

@koni-du: merci!


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2008)

Moin Thalamus, viel Spaß hier im Tal der GT-Wahnsinnigen  

Schöne Geschichte zu dem Bike! Waren die 1994er Decals schon auf dem 1993er Rahmen, als du ihn gekauft hast?! Bei mir ist es nämlich genauso


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

thalamus schrieb:


> ...eine purple Hi-E VR-Nabe ...



schickes bike. echt 90's das ich nochmal ne hi-e nabe sehe hätte cih allerdings nicht gedacht... wow.


----------



## Mareskan (18. Februar 2008)

@Thalamus .  sehr schöne Geschichte ... und wenn man bedenkt wieviel Zeit vergangen ist und vor allem wie schnell .. aua

Willkommen bei den GT Verrückten!


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Februar 2008)

Mensch, so viele unbekannte Namen hier, toll   
Der Wettbewerb strahlt ab  

@thalamus: ich habe mein 93er Zaskar auch hier mit neuen Decals (siehe Galerie) versorgt. Sieht spitze aus! Frag mal Ende des Monats bei tomasius nach.
@versus: ich hab ja von neueren Fullys keine Ahnung, aber schick ist er, der Bock  

Schönen Gruß
Christian


----------



## Backfisch (18. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @jedi: respekt !!!
> 
> auch ich nutze die gelegenheit noch eben, dass es neue fotos gibt:
> 
> der disc-umbau ist fertig



Alleine der Anblick der weissen Felgen war den Umbau auf Disc wert!


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2008)

So der Umbau ist fertig. Jetzt muß es nur noch meiner besseren Hälfte passen, 16" wären besser.


----------



## thalamus (19. Februar 2008)

Schönen Dank euch für die nette Begrüßung! Freut mich...
Ich finde, hier in diesem Forum, im vergleich zu anderen (auch Herstellerforem) herrscht eine sehr angenheme, wertschätzende Atmosphäre (bikes sowie usern ggü) - sehr schön!  

@versus
das Bild habe ich auf der Burg Neuscharfeneck gemacht - liegt ca. 8-10 km westlich von Landau 

@kingmoe
als ich den Rahmen bestellen konnte, waren "nur noch" ´93er lieferbar. Eigentlich wollte ich einen ´92er (aber nur wegen der Decals!). Zum Glück wurde es dann aber doch einer mit auswechselbarem Schaltauge - davon habe ich damals (als die Stürze noch nicht soo sehr weh getan haben) doch einige gebraucht  
Aber auf deine Frage: es sind die Decals von ´93 drauf gewesen (ersten beiden Bilder). Der zaskar le Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr hat sich im Sommer standig verzogen, und war dann irgenwann unansehnlich und weg.. Als ich einen Ersatzaufklebersatz bestellt hatte, gab ein nur noch ´94, der dann im laufe der Zeit... naja..

@zaskar-le
 Du hast also den Usernamen, den ich mir damals beim Anmelden ausgesucht hatte! 
Tomasius hatte ich die Tage schon mal per pm angeschrieben, wegen der 92er Decals, aber bislang noch keine Reaktion erhalten.. Ich weiß, ist nicht ganz soo original, aber das metalic-funkelnde Neongelb des GT-Schriftzuges kriegt man wohl eh nicht mehr so hin - und der große ZASKAR LE am Unterrohr  ...

Heute scheint hier in der Pfalz noch mal so richtig die Sonne - und ich habe einen halben Tag frei..! 
Ah, ich höre es schon rufen: "Wollen in den Wald zum spielen? Ja!? Ja!?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2008)

Echt schicke Räder in letzter Zeit hier. 
@versus: Wirklich sehr schön geworden, das XCR. Ich hatte erst befürchtet dass der polierte Hinterbau nicht so richtig passt, aber ich muss sagen, das gefällt mir sehr gut so. Tolles Race-Bike!

@thalamus: Tolle Geschichte, viele Ehen halten nicht so lange.... 

@mistertom52070: Auch schön, aber schöner wärs mit richtigen Reifen .


@all: Das 1990er Avalanche ist beim Lackierer, demnächst wird also wiederbelebter Stahl in Schneeweiß zu sehen sein.

So sah es nach dem chemischen entlacken aus:


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So der Umbau ist fertig. Jetzt muß es nur noch meiner besseren Hälfte passen, 16" wären besser.



Schön, schön 
Noch eine Dame beim GT-Treffen???
Hast aber eine Schlammrunde als Testfahrt gemacht was ?


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2008)

Tja, liegt am Wetter.


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

Tja, so wie es aussieht ist dies hier wohl der Neue in der Familie.





Werde natürlich alles versuchen meinen GT ZR1.0 zu reparieren


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Februar 2008)

@mistertom52070: Auch schön, aber schöner wärs mit richtigen Reifen .

Da siehts dann so aus, fürs grobe Gelände bin ich dann lieber vollgefdert unterwegs, für meine Marathons kommt allerdings immer das Zaskar zum Einsatz! Übrigens 1. Hand und das wirds auch bleiben! 









Inzwischen hat sich allerdings das Vorderrad mit Bremse geändert.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2008)

@mistertom: So ists lecker!

Coming soon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/2/6/_/large/100_1662.jpg
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/2/6/_/large/100_1664.jpg
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/2/6/_/large/100_1676.jpg


nackt? ist das jugendfrei?


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

hmmm... manni! das sieht mal wieder vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Revon (20. Februar 2008)

@Manni
Tolle Lackierung, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!


----------



## SuperEva (20. Februar 2008)

Mein neues Trainingsgerät:




Und das hier wird im Ferienhaus in den Italienischen Dolimiten untergebracht.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> ...
> Und das hier wird im Ferienhaus in den Italienischen Dolimiten untergebracht....




Sagst Du mir bitte die Anschrift von Deinem Ferienhaus, und zu welchen Zeiten Du nicht dort bist?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2008)

@super eva: Schicke Räder, besonders das Zaskar gefällt mir sehr gut.

@revon, versus: Aufbau wird so original wie möglich. Mit ein paar Schmankerln.


----------



## SuperEva (20. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @super eva: Schicke Räder, besonders das Zaskar gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> .



Danke. 
Hatte anfangs Bedenken wegen der weissen Gabel aber ne Fox TerraLogic in einer andereren Farbe aufzutreiben... Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und inzwischen gefällts.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hatte anfangs Bedenken wegen der weissen Gabel aber ne Fox TerraLogic in einer andereren Farbe aufzutreiben... Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und inzwischen gefällts.




Bitte, gerne.

Du hättest ja auch eine gelbe Magura Durin nehmen können, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ted77 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo... wollte hier auch mal was posten..

Das ist meins ( zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich noch nicht mal weiß,welches Modell es ist) Leider habe ich die Race gelben MAgura Hs 33 hier in einer Kiste liegen .. das käme auf den Bildern bestimmt noch besser ( retro usw).. aber ich würde mich freuen wenn mir mal einer sagen könnte welches Model das ist da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele es in naher Zukunft zu verkaufen ..... 

















Danke

Jörg


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2008)

Ich kann Dir nur sagen das es älter als BJ97 ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das so richtig sehe mit der Endkappe,  ist es ein Zaskar.


----------



## Janikulus (20. Februar 2008)

sogar älter als 96!


----------



## Ted77 (20. Februar 2008)

kann gerne nochmal fotos reinstellen um der sache genauer auf den grund zu gehen,,, was soll ich denn fotografieren(um Merkmale zu liefern)


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn du den Freaks hier die eventuell vorhandenen Nümmerchen auf den Ausfallern mitteilst, wird dir sicherlich noch mehr geholfen!


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Hallo... wollte hier auch mal was posten..
> 
> Das ist meins ( zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich noch nicht mal weiß,welches Modell es ist) Leider habe ich die Race gelben MAgura Hs 33 hier in einer Kiste liegen .. das käme auf den Bildern bestimmt noch besser ( retro usw).. aber ich würde mich freuen wenn mir mal einer sagen könnte welches Model das ist da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele es in naher Zukunft zu verkaufen .....
> Jörg



wenn das endstück vom oberrohr, das wo gt drauf stehen sollte, platt wie ne pizza is und nicht rund wie ein taco, dann ists ein zaskar, das top alumodell von gt. die rahmennummer ( nein nicht 6061 - das ist die alulegierung) die rahmennummer also die 04961234 besipielsweise würde bedeuten april(04) 1996 (96) nummer 1234 - dh du kannst produktionsjahr und monat draus ablesen, sie sollte sich wahrschinlich im linken ausfallende befinden.  und willkommen bei den gt verrückten.  und ein gt verkauft man nicht, das behält man. bekommst für altes alu eh nicht genug um den verkauf zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## maatik (20. Februar 2008)

Hi ich bin der Neue  

maatik aka marcel (29) und komme aus Dresden. Was soll ich sagen, schaut es euch an , mich hats auch erwischt und bin super happy mit dem Bock  






mehr pics im Album..

Es ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht wirklich ein ehrenwürdiger Nachfolger des Metall-Zassis ABER es ist nun mal ein feines Bike. Leicht und agil wie Sau  .Ich habe es kurz vor Weihnachten gekauft. Danach wurden erstmal alle überflüssigen Aufkleber entfernt und ein Crossbar von Syncros installiert. Zu den Pedalen bitte noch keinen Kommentar, das is ne echt leidige Geschichte  Das Foto entstand nach dem erstem Ausritt. Ich fahre es echt gerne. 

Was  ich noch ändern muss: 
- Die Reifen - geht gar nicht, an schnelle Kurven ist nicht zu denken...vorn schon 3 Löcher
- Die Pedalen - hier such ich noch Erfahrungsträger für ordentl. SPD´s die auch wirkliches Sicherheitsgefühl vermitteln, also reissen am Bike Ohne versehentl. Ausklicken nach oben (mein Problem: Welcher Laden lässt einen schon SPD´s testen...  )
- Die XT08 Discs - der Druckpunkt ist noch sehr schwammig..ich hoffe das gibt sich noch, bin sonst nur Cantis gefahren.

Was auf jeden Fall so bleibt:
- Die Gabel - FOX RL mit 100mm...sehr gute Gabel find ich, RemoteLockOut wär nicht schlecht
- Die XT08 Schaltung schaltet super, man merkt den Schaltvorgang nicht wirklich, die XTR Shifter sehen einfach besser aus als die XT08 find ich

Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Bike für mich. Ist auch mein erstes GT. Ich komme von HAWK (gibts nicht mehr) & MONGOOSE. 

Gruss maatik


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> ... MONGOOSE.
> 
> Gruss maatik



schikes rad. das erste zassi carbon hier glaub ich. willkommen bei den gtler.  
und mongoose war ja fast gt...

das foto eben war übrigens besser... sehr schön, da isses wieder.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Tach Herr Nachbar. Schöner Hobel!!! Wenn ich mal wieder Freizeit habe und in DD bin, komm ich mal klingeln. Ich würde das Ding sehr gern mal live sehen!
Also ich fahr Pedaltechnisch nur alte DX-Clickies und die "billigen" 647. Damit hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Das erste Foto war wirklich besser...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Was  ich noch ändern muss:
> - Die Reifen - geht gar nicht, an schnelle Kurven ist nicht zu denken...vorn schon 3 Löcher Maxxis Larsen TT Exception 2.0
> - Die Pedalen - hier such ich noch Erfahrungsträger für ordentl. SPD´s die auch wirkliches Sicherheitsgefühl vermitteln, also reissen am Bike Ohne versehentl. Ausklicken nach oben (mein Problem: Welcher Laden lässt einen schon SPD´s testen...  ) Wichtig ist der entsprechende Cleat, in deinem Fall der SH-51, NICHT der 55. den rest machst du über die Vorspannung vom Pedal. Optisch ans Rad passen super das neue XT bzw. XTR Pedal, diese sind sehr haltbar und technisch in ordnung, mittels Inbus kannst du da die Vorspannung hochdrehen bis du kaum mehr reinkommst, raus drehen dann halt auch sehr indexiert. Alternativ kannst dus ja mal mit Eggbeatern probieren, das kommst du nur raus wenn du den Fuß recht weit drehst. Wenn du am Pedal ziehst verschränkt sich deren Mechanismus noch mehr und hängst entsprechend fester im Pedal.  Die angesprochenen DX Pedalen empfinde ich als zu schwer, wiegen je nach Version fast 600g. Und mit Käfig brauchts am Trailbike nicht, nix gegen DX, fahre selber 2 Sätze (636/647) aber am Freerider
> - Die XT08 Discs - der Druckpunkt ist noch sehr schwammig..ich hoffe das gibt sich noch, bin sonst nur Cantis gefahren. Weiter beobachten und im Bedarfsfall bikeshop ausmeckern,dafür sind die ja da.
> ...



siehe rot im text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (20. Februar 2008)

@Kint: Danke ! es ist leider nur ne HandyCam, man siehts ja .. 

@tofu1000: He Nachbar  einfach mal ne pm wenn de Bock hast ..  

@Lord Helmchen: Danke für deine Tips..Das  mit den guten XT´s hab ich jetzt schon öfter gehört...ich denk ich werd vorm Sommer noch zuschlagen...bei den Reifen hab mich für SCHWALBE entschieden,,vorn NN snaked und hinten RacingRalph 08er Modell... und JA ! HAWK ,auch wenns dich schaudern lässt.... , da es 1995 mein erstes richtiges MTB war habe ich schöne Erinnerungen daran   es wurde mir leider gestohlen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

nimm lieber den larsen - ich sag nur: 2500km pannenfrei, einsatz im trailbike und mit 90kg fahrer  Größtenteils im Mittelgebirge. 

zu Hawk -hab hier auch noch so nen Besen stehen, ewig alt, stahlrohre in alumuffen GENIETET, farbe lila marmoriert *hust hust*

gruß,
stefan


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie hatten wir den gleichen Husten! Hatte auch mal ein Hawk Hammer  Dafür habe ich mein GT Tequesta weggegeben   
Das Hawk hatte ich keine 100KM gefahren und steht jetzt bei einem Freund der auch kaum fährt.


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

... und hier will ich auch mal wieder pos(t)en!  

@maatik:

Willkommen im Forum! Dein Zaskar gefällt! Carbon/ Triple Triangle würde mich auch noch reizen.  - Aber Titan ist auch was Feines.  









Nun sind die schönen Teile alle *NoS* (*N*icht *o*hne *S*puren).  

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2008)

Nah am perfekten Bike (und das gibt es eh nicht...)


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die angesprochenen DX Pedalen empfinde ich als zu schwer, wiegen je nach Version fast 600g. Und mit Käfig brauchts am Trailbike nicht, nix gegen DX, fahre selber 2 Sätze (636/647) aber am Freerider


 


Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 90kg fahrer


 
Puuh, damit wäre der Gewichtsnachteil ja wieder ausgeglichen... 
Da kann ich mir ja sogar noch mindestens 3 Sätze DXer in den Rucksack packen.  
Nein, im Ernst: Ich mag die Dinger mit Käfig einfach gern, auch um einfach mal ohne Clickos unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hatte anfangs Bedenken wegen der weissen Gabel aber ne Fox TerraLogic in einer andereren Farbe aufzutreiben... Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und inzwischen gefällts.



beide sehr schick, aber die fox im sts ist doch eindeutig zu lang  
ich perönlich finde sie auch farblich bedenklicher, als die weisse im zaskar.


----------



## Chat Chambers (20. Februar 2008)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... ...
> 
> Tom



so wie die bremsflanken (noch) aussehen wurde das rad aber geschoben tom....


----------



## KONI-DU (21. Februar 2008)

Werkstoff Festival hier  
Finde beide sehr geil


----------



## thalamus (21. Februar 2008)

@Tedd77
nimm dir mal ne Politurpaste (Autosol o.ä.), polier das gute Stück mal ordentlich und mach dir wieder GT Sticker drauf - ich könnte wetten Du verkaufst es nicht  

@maatik
sehr schönes Zaskar! das ist eines der neueren die mal (werksmäsig) richtig schön sind - für mein Empfinden.. Die Pedale finde ich spaßig! Ich habe meine alten XT mit Christph Häken und Schlaufen letzte woche erst gegen langweilige Plattformpedale getauscht - seit vorgestern sind gelbe Clicks dran - Dauerbaustelle halt..

@tomasius
WOW! als ich damals den Katalog durchgeblättert habe und mich ins Zaskar verguckt habe, musst ich immer schnell am xizang vorbeiblättern   unerreichbar war der Traum - Ein wirklich wundervolles Mountainbike hast Du hergezaubert!


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2008)

@tomasius: Was für ein häßliches Fahrrad! Du solltest es schnell in MEINEN dunklen Keller bringen, da wäre es gut aufgehoben! 


Nein, mal ehrlich: Das ist das schönste Xizang das ich kenne. Und das Du es bewegst finde ich klasse. Ich hoffe, das ich dieses Traumbike beim nächsten Treffen mal live erleben kann.  


Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nein, mal ehrlich: Das ist das schönste Xizang das ich kenne....



Ich finde es ist mit Abstand das schönste GT überhaupt hier im Forum. Hammer. Es weckt in mir dieses "haben will"-Gefühl


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es weckt in mir dieses "haben will"-Gefühl



Ich glaube, da gibt es sehr viele Räder hier, die dieses Gefühl wecken. 

Sehr schöner Aufbau Tom. Da kann man nur sagen:

Willkommen im Titan-Club


----------



## Stemmel (21. Februar 2008)

Typisch AVALANCHE: Mittendrin statt nur dabei!


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nein, mal ehrlich: Das ist das schönste Xizang das ich kenne. Und das Du es bewegst finde ich klasse. Ich hoffe, das ich dieses Traumbike beim nächsten Treffen mal live erleben kann.



Tom, auch hier nochmal: ich darf mich da vollumfänglich anschliessen  
Ich saß gestern, emotional berührt, noch sehr lange sabbernd vorm Rechner.
Du hast Dir da wirklich ein äusserst stimmiges Kunstwerk gebaut. Außergewöhnlich schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo... 

nachdem Ihr mir Tipps gegeben habt worauf ich beim Fotografieren achten soll hab ich mal ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht. Vor allem zu "IDENTIFIKATION" meines Zaskars. Es steht nur die Legierung 6061 an den Ausfallenden UND die Zahl  16 am Ausfallende

Wenn jemand an diesem Bike interessiert ist kann er sich gerne bei mir melden



























und die Race Edition Neon Gelb Hs33 haben es auch mal wieder nicht aufs Bild geschafft


----------



## Janikulus (21. Februar 2008)

ich sehe da eine 18, also 18 Zoll Rahmengrösse.
Modell Zaskar, Baujahr zwischen 93 und 95 tippe ich mal


----------



## Storck74 (21. Februar 2008)

Schau mal da, aber auf der innen Seite.
Größe ist 18, also ca 48-49cm.

Markus


----------



## Kint (21. Februar 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> nachdem Ihr mir Tipps gegeben habt worauf ich beim Fotografieren achten soll hab ich mal ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht. Vor allem zu "IDENTIFIKATION" meines Zaskars. Es steht nur die Legierung 6061 an den Ausfallenden UND die Zahl  16 am Ausfallende
> 
> ...



ein 1993er zaskar - genietete zuganschläge, austauschbares schaltauge.   nicht niemals verkaufen nein,  niemals nicht....


----------



## Ted77 (21. Februar 2008)

jo.. ich weiss.. in euren Reihen grenzt es an Gotteslästerung solch ein Fahrrad zu verkaufen ( was ich persönlich auch respektiere und gut finde ...)... aber ich bin halt so im Freeride/ Downhill zuhause... Ihr kennt das bestimmt..:: neues Jahr.. neues Modell ( selber hat man was altes) und wenig Kohle...

mir tuts ja auch weh ( es ist schön leicht uns super.. aber halt not my cup of tea


----------



## thalamus (21. Februar 2008)

Bj. sollte wirklich 93 sein - danach hatten die Schaltaugen eine andere Form

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aaaber versuche doch mal zu polieren und neu zu bekleben...


----------



## Kint (21. Februar 2008)

thalamus schrieb:


> Bj. sollte wirklich 93 sein - danach hatten die Schaltaugen eine andere Form
> 
> Ich will ja nicht nerven, aaaber versuche doch mal zu polieren und neu zu bekleben...



dieses schaltauge gabs bis einschlieslich 95, ab 96 dann ein schrauben befestigung. die genieteten anschlÃ¤ge gabs bis mitte 93, aber ein austauschbares schaltauge erst ab 93.



Ted77 schrieb:


> ... Ihr kennt das bestimmt..:: neues Jahr.. neues Modell ( selber hat man was altes) und wenig Kohle...



nur bekommst du leider fÃ¼r das rad nicht viel, deswegen den verkauf Ã¼berdenken. solche rÃ¤der bringen selten Ã¼ber 400 â¬ wenn man zb ebay nimmt. sind halt 0815 standard parts dran...


----------



## Chat Chambers (21. Februar 2008)

So, nun ich:

Mit einem Zeitgenössischen Aufbau hätte ich dieses '94er Tequesta wohl in den Klassiker-Wettbewerb entlassen können...vielleicht kann ich meinem Bruder mal die '93er XT-Gruppe abschwatzen...trotzdem bin ich so auch zufrieden.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2008)

@chad: Ich finde, die modernen Sachen passen sehr gut an das Bike! Gefällt mir sehr gut, schöne Farbe.

Mein neuestes altes:




Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für eine kleine Proberunde durchs Dorf hats schon gereicht.

Richtige Vorstellung wenn es vollständig ist. Morgen kommt hoffentlich der nos Super Turbo Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2008)

Schick Manni 

Ich bin gespannt es in Natura zu sehen. Da hast Du beim Aufbau ja richtig Gas gegeben. 

Einzige Bitte: Weg mit den roten Ventilkappen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Februar 2008)

Ja Manni echt schönes Rad 
Du bist ja schneller als die Feuerwehr mit Deinen Aufbauten!!!!
Sind die Decals so in 1990 gewessen? Ich meine das GT am Oberrohr!

PS. schöne Bremse!!!!


----------



## korat (22. Februar 2008)

ja, die decals passen.
überhaupt ist es nah am original, wunderschön manni, aber deine frequenz macht mir langsam angst...
einen weißen sattel fände ich fast zuviel des guten. machst du die züge noch komplett weiß oder blau (der eine sieht jedenfalls sehr blau aus)? sind ja im katalog schwarz wie auch der sattel.
ich finde katalognahe aufbauten jedenfalls klasse!  

(ich glaube, langsam wird es mal zeit für einen gepflegten sektionsausflug in dein kleines museum)


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @chad: Ich finde, die modernen Sachen passen sehr gut an das Bike! Gefällt mir sehr gut, schöne Farbe.
> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für eine kleine Proberunde durchs Dorf hats schon gereicht.
> 
> Richtige Vorstellung wenn es vollständig ist. Morgen kommt hoffentlich der nos Super Turbo Sattel.



jep is schön geworden - aber meins wird schöner....


----------



## mountymaus (22. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mein neuestes altes:
> 
> 
> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für eine kleine Proberunde durchs Dorf hats schon gereicht.
> ...



Schön Manni   ein Jugendtraum ist in Erfüllung gegangen....


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da hast Du beim Aufbau ja richtig Gas gegeben.


Dafür hat er Badminton sausen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Dafür hat er Badminton sausen lassen.



  Dann kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. Februar 2008)

Ja die Decals stimmen 
Habe die Decals gerade im 90er Katalog gesehen. Dachte das der GT Schrieftzug innen noch weiß war, aber falsch gedacht!
Bist Du jetzt der zweite "Tomasius" Manni?


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2008)

Ne, die Decals von Tom sind schon von anderer Qualität. Diese hier habe ich fotographiert, abgezeichnet vom Original und dann scannen und vektorisieren lassen. Leider sind die Beschriftungen nichts geworden (zu klein). Aber bei Toms Xizang sind auf der Sitzstrebe fast die gleichen, vielleicht kann er noch einen Satz für mich machen .




Danke fürs Lob. Das Rad ist ja wirklich ein lang gehegter Wunsch und ich kann sagen, dass warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Einzige Bitte: Weg mit den roten Ventilkappen




Nicht weg, her zu mir


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2008)

Manni, war der cable-crosser am Rahmen? Ich such mir nen Wolf nach dem Ding und dem alten Adapter für Gepäckträger (jajaja).


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, noch was. Es gab doch mal Menschen die fanden KORE gehöre nicht unbedingt an ein GT. Hier, 96er Katalog.


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Manni, war der cable-crosser am Rahmen? Ich such mir nen Wolf nach dem Ding und dem alten Adapter für Gepäckträger (jajaja).



sach doch einfach einen ton christoph - ich habe hier noch welche. 



cleiende schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was. Es gab doch mal Menschen die fanden KORE gehöre nicht unbedingt an ein GT. Hier, 96er Katalog.



ich war das wohl. ich weiss die sind oem parts gewesen. 
es sind auch prinzipiell keine schlechten parts, genauso wie ich ja auch die mounty stützen gut finde- nur, zumindest die elite 2 stütze und der gezeigte vorbau sowie der organische ich weiss grade nicht wie der heisst, sind definitiv aus der kalloy pressung gefallen. es gibt für mich also zwei gründe kore zu verbauen - 1. ich wills original oem haben 2. ich finde die dinger aus optischen technischen oder sonstigen gründen geil, und mich stören taiwan teile nicht am bike. dazu kommt noch folgendes - auch durch gt und oem sind die dinger ziemlich gehypet worden, und preislich fast "kult" parts. dann lege ich doch lieber noch ne schippe druff und kauf mir was richtig kultiges. meine meinung. de gezeigte vorbau ist übrigens ganz nett. nur leider recht selten.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Manni, war der cable-crosser am Rahmen? Ich such mir nen Wolf nach dem Ding und dem alten Adapter für Gepäckträger (jajaja).





Ja, der Cable-Crosser war dran. Ich habe nur den LRS, Reifen, Schläuche, Kette und Kassette, Innenlager,Lenker, U-Brake, Steuersatz,goßes und mittleres Kettenblatt, Züge und Hüllen neu gekauft.


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich habe *nur* den LRS, Reifen, Schläuche, Kette und Kassette, Innenlager,Lenker, U-Brake, Steuersatz,goßes und mittleres Kettenblatt, Züge und Hüllen neu gekauft.




Die Betonung liegt auf NUR


----------



## enfantterrible (22. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, der Cable-Crosser war dran. Ich habe nur den LRS, Reifen, Schläuche, Kette und Kassette, Innenlager,Lenker, U-Brake, Steuersatz,goßes und mittleres Kettenblatt, Züge und Hüllen neu gekauft.



WOW!!!!!!!!!!! wenn man vorher und nachher mit einander vergleicht, sieht man das da verdammt noch mal geile arbeit von dir geleistet wurde!!!!! 

genau wie beim tequesta von chat chambers freue ich mich als stahl-GTler, dass diese beiden bikes so wundervoll aufgebaut wurden, bei dem avalanche kann man ja schon von restauration sprechen!!!!!! 

hoffentlich gibts auch mal ein jubiläums psyclone!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (22. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Dafür hat er Badminton sausen lassen.



... und mich am Abend vorher mit dem Abendessen versetzt ... 

(und jetzt ist er auch schon wieder im Keller, obwohl wir eigentlich JETZT zu einer Verabredung los müssen) 

Daggi


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und mich am Abend vorher mit dem Abendessen versetzt ...
> 
> (und jetzt ist er auch schon wieder im Keller, obwohl wir eigentlich JETZT zu einer Verabredung los müssen)



Irgendwo muss man halt Prioritäten setzen )


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und mich am Abend vorher mit dem Abendessen versetzt ...
> 
> (und jetzt ist er auch schon wieder im Keller, obwohl wir eigentlich JETZT zu einer Verabredung los müssen)
> 
> Daggi



Und dafür gesorgt, dass mein Abendessen kalt wird  Aber auf Einzelschicksale kann solchen Fällen keine Rücksicht genommen werden


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

So, nachdem die GT-Gemeinde hier so rührig ist und ich nun - temporär   - auch dazugehöre: Mein ZASKAR TEAM 2007. Um ehrlich zu sein (werde ich jetzt gesteinigt?): Ich habe lange nach einem bezahlbaren Corratec TEAM WORLD CUP SUPERBOW Rahmen gesucht aber keinen gefunden. Da ich aber auch keinen 08/15 Alu Kinesis wollte, habe ich mir eben den imho günstigen Zaskar Kinesis geholt.

9,6 kg, XTR/XT/TRUVATIV. Das Rad scheint gut zu passen, die erste Rollprobe ist gemacht ...


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

gesetinigt wirste erst wenn du das rad wieder anbietest ... 

imho sind die dual control hebel sti optisch ja sowas von daneben, das geht mal gar nicht. für mich der größte :kotz: -faktor den shimano jemals gebaut hat... brr....

mal geneell warum verbaut ihr topswing umwerfer ? ich habe noch im gedächtnis dass die schneller ausschlagen als downswing oder ist das nicht mehr so ? 

der rahmen ist echt ne schönheit - ind die hydrofrming rillen im OR fügen sich die streben echt schön ein...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mal geneell warum verbaut ihr topswing umwerfer ? ich habe noch im gedächtnis dass die schneller ausschlagen als downswing oder ist das nicht mehr so ?



Ich habe Down-Swing verbaut. Am Avalanche liegt eine der TFH-Schrauben direkt auf Höhe des Umwerfers, beim Zaskar kratzt er gerade so dran. Ich hab mir geholfen, indem ich den Adapter ausgeschnitten habe.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> So, nachdem die GT-Gemeinde hier so rührig ist und ich nun - temporär   - auch dazugehöre: Mein ZASKAR TEAM 2007. Um ehrlich zu sein (werde ich jetzt gesteinigt?): Ich habe lange nach einem bezahlbaren Corratec TEAM WORLD CUP SUPERBOW Rahmen gesucht aber keinen gefunden. Da ich aber auch keinen 08/15 Alu Kinesis wollte, habe ich mir eben den imho günstigen Zaskar Kinesis geholt.



Hatte im anderen Faden schon geschrieben, gefällt mir gut, Dein Zaskar. Den Corratec Superbow mag ich auch sehr, leider ist der für ü 0,1 to fast nicht fahrbar . Jedenfalls ist der Bow auch unverwechselbar und nich so ein Einheitsgesicht.


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

Der TS Umwerfer lag noch in der Schaltungsteilekiste. Deshalb wurde er verbaut. Motto: "Was da ist kommt dran", ausser dem Rahmen habe ich kein Teil neu gekauft.
DC liebe ich und mir gefällt es auch. Ich fahre es mit einem normalen SW, mal sehen, vielleicht kommt da noch ein 96X XTR Inverse dran...
Das Bow habe ich auch mit ÜHU gefahren, es wackelt halt in schnellen Kurven, aber sonst ist es ok.

Die Stütze wird eventuell noch geändert, ich sitze 2 cm zu weit hinten, gut, dass ich noch eine X-TAS-Y habe ...


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Die Stütze wird eventuell noch geändert, ich sitze 2 cm zu weit hinten, gut, dass ich noch eine X-TAS-Y habe ...



dar fich das bei den classikern posten.... aber im funktionalen aufbau ist ja alles erlaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. Februar 2008)

Moin Olli! Ich wollte erst das fertige Rad (mit Kette!) sehen, deshalb jetzt verspätet meine Begrüßung im Haus der GT-Irren  
Wir geben auch Menschen mit vorübergehendem GT-Besitz ein Zuhause  

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, ist echt schön geworden!


----------



## korat (23. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Menschen mit vorübergehendem GT-Besitz



wurde denn nun schon ein preis genannt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich erstmal ne Woche flachgelegen hatte und einige Problemchen mit Teilen fürs Rad hatte (1x STI defekt etc...) bin ich gerade eben mit dem Aufbau des Edge Titan fertiggeworden. Sattel und Schaltung muss noch feinjustiert werden, im Großen und Ganzen passt es aber. Bevor ich hier die Bilder reinstelle auch von mir nochmal eine große Respektsbekundung an Manni und tomasius für die Räder die beide auf die "Beine" gestellt haben. FETTEN RESPEKT dafür!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So nun aber a bisserl Titan:




und hier ein kleines Detail:





Alles in allem ists doch ganz schön geworden, a bisserl ist aber noch zu tun..der linke STI ist defekt und schaltet nur 2fach (passt zwar zur Kurbel, aber stört mich doch irgendwie..) und ne komplett schwarze Stütze hätt ich noch gern..vielleicht ne Thomson oder so...ach ja und irgendwann nen leichteren LRS, ne komplette Campa Gruppe...und....und... und mal ne gescheite Digicam um ordentliche Bilder machen zu können.

Ach ja:...würde gerne das BJ. bestimmen um bei tomasius mal nach Decals zu fragen.......natürlich nur wenn er Zeit findet und sich von seinem Xizang loseisen kann. Rahmennummer ist GTE 9874
vielen Dank!

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Ein 98er vielleicht? Titan ist doch immer wieder extrem legger


----------



## tomasius (23. Februar 2008)

@peru73:

Danke! Dein Ti ist einfach nur schön, schön, schön!  



> natürlich nur wenn er Zeit findet und sich von seinem Xizang



Die Zeit wird wieder da sein.  Nur kurz zur Erklärung, ich ziehe im Moment um.
Habe heute schon die 25 Kisten NOS Teile rüber geschleppt.  

Am Freitag hat mich der Nette Herr mit dem Wasserstrahlschneider angerufen (Stichwort GT Booster). - Er hat für das Finish der Booster einen Eloxalbetrieb im Ort kontaktiert.  

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo tom,

Dank Dir für das Lob!

Ja das mit dem Umzug kenn ich! Einer meiner Freunde hat ne eigene Spedition, der fährt für alle Bekannten gewungenermaßen die Umzüge...als ich ihm damals klarmachen musste, dass er meine GTs nicht einfach lose auf den restlichen Hausrat in den 7,5 Tonner legen könne gab es ne Heidendiskussion....war für ihn und alle anderen Kumpels völlig unverständlich dass mir die restl. Sachen weniger wichtig waren als meine Räder..ja und als er dann in den Teilekeller musste um all die IFCO Klappsteigen mit Teilen und Werkzeug zu holen, da hat nur noch geflucht    

Und...wenn Dir die Kisten nur im Weg rumstehen, dann schick doch mal ein paar rüber        

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Erklärung, ich ziehe im Moment um.



Beileid, wir haben es ja nun (fast) hinter uns.  Die alte Wohnung ist leer, es steht dort nur noch eine alte Kaffeemaschine und eine Flasche Wasser. Im Schuppen fristet noch meine Stadtschlampe ihr Dasein und auch  Sine und der Drössiger-Rahmen kommen noch rüber. Dann war es das!  

Hat lange gedauert, denn wir sind nur ca. 500 m Luftlinie weiter gezogen und brauchten somit kein Umzugsunternehmen. 

Manni hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen und alle Räder einzeln rübergefahren. 

Noch mal was zum Thema hier: 
Schöne Räder, die hier in letzter Zeit gepostet wurden. Mir als "Nur mit dem Auge-Betrachter" und "keine-Ahnung von Teilen-Haber" gefallen an tomasius Rad die braunen Flanken der Reifen nicht und bei peru73 finde ich den Flaschenhalter nicht so schön. So, auch das musste mal gesagt werden  

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2008)

Umbau am Psyclone ist abgeschlossen. Die vielen unpassenden Teile, die der Vorbesitzer montiert hat, sind jetzt verschwunden. Die Tune VR-Nabe passte nicht wirklich in das Rad. Auch der Umbau auf die V-Brakes ist wieder Geschichte. Jetzt sitzen dort wieder XTR-900 den Lenker. Für mich einer der schönsten Schalt-/Bremshebelkombinationen, die Shimano hergestellt hat. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an mini-tom für den Lenker.

vorher:





jetzt:





Den Rest gibt es im Foto-Album bzw. im Wettbewerb


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2008)

Und hier auch nochmal meine zwei:








@gt-heini:  So eins noch in 16....


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2008)

moin,

hier der Grund dafür, dass ich demnächst meinen gelben Psyclone Rahmen verkaufe:
ein schwarzes Psyclone, man kann es mit V-Brake fahren!!
Die komischen bunten Komponenten müsst Ihr Euch wegdenken,ich werde die Fuhre mit silbernen Teilen (wahrscheinlich Titan) aufbauen.
Das ganze als Singlespeeder..






freu....


----------



## Boramaniac (24. Februar 2008)

...aber so knalle bunt war doch in den 80ern total hip!


----------



## Revon (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo GT-Forum!

Schön geworden der Aufbau, Manni! 

Da ich diese Tage an meinem GT einiges verändert habe, z.b. den Antrieb wieder von Sachs zu Shimano gewechselt habe und bei der heutigen Tour einige für meine bescheidenen Fotografie-Verhältnisse Fotos entstanden sind, die dem ein oder anderen hier vielleicht gefallen könnten, werde ich diese mal einstellen. Für den GT Wettbewerb hab ich in Folge des Regelwerks andere Fotos ausgesucht. die ich später dort unterbringen werde. Chancen rechne ich mir dort allerdings keine aus, da ich den Klassiker Rahmen von 1991 mit einigen Teilen nach 1994 ge-updated habe, die alten Teile hab ich noch alle, aber so fährt sich das Rad einfach besser und es wurde immer viel gefahren. 

Viel Spaß!
Revon


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ...aber so knalle bunt war doch in den 80ern total hip!



ich lebe derzeit im 21. Jahrhundert... die Fuhre wird schwarz-titan, den Tennisball verkaufe ja, weil er mir zu knalle bunt ist.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und hier auch nochmal meine zwei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht da im Ernst "bastard" auf dem Oberrohr? Wie geil ist das denn? Coole Idee.


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

Zeigt her eure GT Räder ........na dann.......bitte schön






[


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2008)

Schönes Rad  ,
bekommen wir den beim nächsten GT-Forumstreffen in natura zu sehen?

Der passt gut zu meinem Xizang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Steht da im Ernst "bastard" auf dem Oberrohr? Wie geil ist das denn? Coole Idee.


Ja, steht da tatsächlich. Ist so ne Art "Künstlername"... Ich verbringe meine Freizeit neben dem GT-Fetisch gern mit viel Farbe an legalen Wänden... War auch ne Heidenarbeit das hinzubekommen. Und es passt zum Rad!


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Schönes Rad  ,
> bekommen wir den beim nächsten GT-Forumstreffen in natura zu sehen?
> 
> Der passt gut zu meinem Xizang.



ja klar.........bin dabei !!! 
steht schon datum und ort fest ??


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2008)

Weder Ort noch Termin stehen fest. Ich denke da kann man sich nach dem Wettbewerb mal Gedanken drüber machen.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

@butsche2002: BITTE, BITTE schwarze Reifen draufmachen!!!!!

Ansonsten sehr schön, wirklich!


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @butsche2002: BITTE, BITTE schwarze Reifen draufmachen!!!!!
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schön, wirklich!


 
Du dann aber auch Manni....


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

*KEINESFALLS!!*

Ich bin entrüstet!
Auf mein Avalanche passen die blauen Ritcheys wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *KEINESFALLS!!*
> 
> Ich bin entrüstet!
> Auf mein Avalanche passen die blauen Ritcheys wie die Faust aufs Auge!


 
Faust auf Auge... Das wird dann auch blau..


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @butsche2002: BITTE, BITTE schwarze Reifen draufmachen!!!!!
> 
> Ok..........wenn die runter sind kommen blaue drauf


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

also mich haben die weissen ja auf einen gedanken gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

nee las bloß... Mir gefällts und ist auch nicht so oft zu sehen..


----------



## maatik (24. Februar 2008)

TOP ! mir gefällt es sehr gut...weiss kommt zur zt eh gut an bei mir.

Zu den Reifen : es  gibt schwarze Nobbys mit 2 weissen Streifen, jeweils auf den äusseren Noppen entlang...die würden echt klasse passen. Allerdings sehe ich die hier nur im Bike-Point an ein paar SCOTT´s.


----------



## Mareskan (25. Februar 2008)

@Butsche Das Rad schein so neu zu sein das du in deinem Aufbauwahn doch glatt den kleinen roten Aufkleber am Umwerfer vergessen hast abzuknibbeln. Der Aufkleber dient zum Einstellen des Abstandes zw. großem Kettenblatt und dem Umwerfer.

Grüße


----------



## Stemmel (25. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @butsche2002: BITTE, BITTE schwarze Reifen draufmachen!!!!!
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schön, wirklich!



... und die weißen dann zu mir?  

Daggi


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2008)

Geiler Hobel, Butsche! Gefällt mir - mit Ausnahme des DC-Schalt-Brems-Geraffels - exzellent. Und die Reifen gefallen mir an dem Bike sehr gut.  
Aber die Flanken musst du dauernd putzen, sonst sieht es bald mäßig aus. Meine cremefarbenen Schwalbe sauen auch immer  ruckzuck ein.


----------



## Backfisch (25. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure GT Räder ........na dann.......bitte schön



Sehr schön! Macht mir wirklich Lust, mein weisses Zassi doch aufzubauen. Wenn es doch kein 14,5er wäre!!!! (Tauscht jemand gegen 16 oder 18?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (25. Februar 2008)

mal sehen, ob ich meins noch konsequenter hinkriege  kennt jemand schwarze kassetten, ausser der 8-fach deore?


----------



## Backfisch (25. Februar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob ich meins noch konsequenter hinkriege  kennt jemand *schwarze kassetten*, ausser der 8-fach deore?



Gut ölen, nicht putzen?


----------



## alf2 (25. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure GT Räder ........na dann.......bitte schön



Hut ab! Das ist wirklich gelungen!


----------



## butsche2002 (25. Februar 2008)

Mareskan schrieb:


> @Butsche Das Rad schein so neu zu sein das du in deinem Aufbauwahn doch glatt den kleinen roten Aufkleber am Umwerfer vergessen hast abzuknibbeln. Der Aufkleber dient zum Einstellen des Abstandes zw. großem Kettenblatt und dem Umwerfer.
> 
> Grüße



ja ich weiß..............nur die komponenten sind neu..........der rahmen ist von 99..............aufbauwahn trifft es aber zu 100 %........und der fixtermin für die einstellung zur user-bike-wahl.........da kann das schonmal passieren


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

Und hier noch mein Senf!  

Was ein kleiner Wettbewerb doch so bewirken kann... überall nur schöne GT Alt- bzw. Neulasten.  

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und hier noch mein Senf!
> 
> Was ein kleiner Wettbewerb doch so bewirken kann... überall nur schöne GT Alt- bzw. Neulasten.
> 
> Tom



Da sagst´e was - und ich komme zu nix... 

Aber gegen DIESE Konkurrenz kann für mich eh nur das olypmische Motto gelten, da sehe ich keinen Stich. So geile Räder...


----------



## Bursar (25. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure GT Räder ........na dann.......bitte schön


Da bleibt mit die Luft weg.
Und meine Größe ist es auch...


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

Daaaaaaaaavid!      







@kint:

Sollen wir die Regeln des Wettbewerbs nicht ändern? Mein Vorschlag: Mindestens  zehnmal Platz 1.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

hier darf man ja noch ein paar bilder..........................  











ich möchte betonen das die bilder (auch im wettbewerb)in keinster weise bearbeitet wurden.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Whoha, da kommt aber jemand ganz steil aus der Sonne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

David, Location dieser Lovestory?


----------



## Mareskan (25. Februar 2008)

David dazu kann man nur eins sagen: HAMMER!!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

an der philharmonie gibts ne schöne rostige stahlskulptur (richtung tiergarten).


----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön David... 

Aber die Pedale? Ich weiß nicht...???


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad, obwohl mir die Pace da drin nicht so gefällt. Da gibt's stimmigeres.
Was ist denn unter der Umwerferschelle drunter? Sieht so nach Murks aus... ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, obwohl mir die Pace da drin nicht so gefällt. Da gibt's stimmigeres.
> Was ist denn unter der Umwerferschelle drunter? Sieht so nach Murks aus... ;-)




da is leider ein bisschen lack ab und das wollt ich nicht mit der schelle vergrösern. 
das wird aber noch geändert  (leider erst nach dem wettbewerb).


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2008)

Da ziehe ich doch mal meinem Hut, David. Die Bilder wirken schon fast surreal.
Wunderschön.


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da is leider ein bisschen lack ab und das wollt ich nicht mit der schelle vergrösern.
> das wird aber noch geändert  (leider erst nach dem wettbewerb).



Mein Beileid hast du! Ich find's trotzdem richtig prima das Teil!


----------



## korat (25. Februar 2008)

sehr sexy!
was ist denn das bitte für eine farbe? und warum ist mir die bisher entgangen? wunderschönes bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

eine info von der insel............. (retrobike)

ZITAT retrobikeguy:


"Looks like the stock colour called cosmic sunrise, the nicest colour a zaskar ever came in IMO ."


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

finde es auch grossartig, wobei der aufbau (cantis, flatpedale + starrgabel) wieder gar nix für mich wäre. allein die unterschiedlichen reifen halte ich für einen faux pas!


----------



## korat (26. Februar 2008)

unterschiedliche reifen sind cool, verschiedenfarbige sogar obercool.
"cosmic sunrise", das gefällt mir.
ich glaube, ich habe meine neue lieblings-zaskarfarbe gefunden.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

korat schrieb:


> unterschiedliche reifen sind cool, verschiedenfarbige sogar obercool.



wenn es sich dabei um smoke und dart, z-max und speedmax, oder aktueller nobby nic und racing ralph handelt okay.


----------



## SixTimesNine (26. Februar 2008)

Ähh, unterschiedliche Reifen...
also zum Posen ist das Gerät ja wohl nicht gedacht,
dafür kenne ich David DeBelize schon lange genug.
Aber für alle anderen, die mit ihren Bikes mal eben kurz die Eisdielen dieses Kulturkreises durchpflügen, zum ordentlichen cruisen offstreet werden korrekt abgestimmte Schlappen benötigt.
See you at the Alps.
David das Bike ist Dir obermäßig gut gelungen. Richard Serra sei Dank, das Kunstwerk dieser location heißt übrigens: "Berlin Curves"!!! (Und wenn man da rauf fahren will, brauchts eben s.o.)


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Aber für alle anderen, die mit ihren Bikes mal eben kurz die Eisdielen dieses Kulturkreises durchpflügen, zum ordentlichen cruisen offstreet werden korrekt abgestimmte Schlappen benötigt.



falls du damit mich meinen solltest, hast du mit sicherheit den falschen erwischt! 
und willst du mir nun erzählen, dass die reifenwahl an davids zaskar der damit erreichten alpentauglichkeit geschuldet ist, ja?




SixTimesNine schrieb:


> See you at the Alps.



kannst gerne vorbeikommen, wenn du mal da bist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (26. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> falls du damit mich meinen solltest, hast du mit sicherheit den falschen erwischt!
> und willst du mir nun erzählen, dass die reifenwahl an davids zaskar der damit erreichten alpentauglichkeit geschuldet ist, ja?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geschmeidig bleiben Volker... Und wenn überhaupt; ist das bei euch noch Alpenvorland...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2008)

hey leute
es sind nur reifen.    aber beide sind von dem schwarzen vogel.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

alles cool david, ich mag dein zaskar sehr, habe nur keine lust mir irgendwelches eisdielen-geschwafels anzuhören!

@feri: verglichen mit berlin lebe ich quasi mitten in den alpen! wann sind denn nun die playoffs ?


----------



## SixTimesNine (26. Februar 2008)

Nicht die Alpentauglichkeit  
 "Berlin Curves"  
nicht immer gleich identifizieren
stay cool und ich liebe Eiscreme


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2008)

Bald ist es fertig
Karakoram Bj.88, Model 89. 
Bis auf die hinteren Bremsbeläge, non Shimano!



Es fehlen eigentlich nur noch Pedale und die Schaltzüge. Der Sattel muß noch einem schwarzen Brooks oder Salsa Zona Tres weichen (mal sehen was ich zuerst bekommen). 
Die Bilder aller verbauten Komponenten sind in meiner Galerie.

Und da es gerade im weg stand; das Arrowhead meiner großen (noch 12 Jahre alt)


----------



## tomasius (26. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo

da fällt mir was ein: machen wir doch nen 2., zusätzlichen GT Wettbewerb auf!

"Wer macht wen (mit welchen Reifen?!) am Berg naß?"   

Also ich fang mal an und setze nen Zwanni auf Volker    

VG
p


----------



## maatik (26. Februar 2008)

Hat  denn keiner mehr ein STS 1  oder 1000DS (nicht an der Wand  ) ... . seit ich es das erste Mal hier im GT-Forum gesehen hab, bin ich verliebt  ich sauge jedes Pic auf ... auch wenn die chancen sehr klein sind noch eins zu bekommen, hoffe ich doch sehr irgendwann mal eins zu fahren.

Bei diesem Pic vom GT-Man krieg ich die absolute Macke !




Speziell das STS1 und das STS 1000DS und das Lobo ( OMG, ich blick noch nicht wirklich durch bei den alten Fullis von GT) haben es mir angetan...geh kaputt....


----------



## Boramaniac (26. Februar 2008)

@ maatik

Schade.

Das eine ist gerade weg: HIER  
aber ein Rahmen ist noch zu haben: HIER 

Ok, dann auch ein Bild von mir:


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn du dir das obige Bild nochmal ganz genau ansiehst, erkennst du schon den Grund, warum es die Dinger so selten gibt. Hier im Forum gibt's noch ein paar mehr solcher Fotos anderer Leute... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (26. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Das eine ist gerade weg: HIER



OMG !  und auch noch in meiner Preislage !! ich sollte mich endlich mal auch bei Ebay umschauen ..



Boramaniac schrieb:


> aber ein Rahmen ist noch zu haben: HIER



hmm..Diese Geometrie sagt mir nicht so zu..STS1 , STS 1000DS, oder Lobo  << ein Traum.



Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ok, dann auch ein Bild von mir:



Sehr schön ! Ich beneie dich, eigentl. z.Zt. JEDEN der ein solches Rad sein Eigen nennt...


----------



## spatzel (27. Februar 2008)

.....kleiner Nachschlag zu Cosmic Sunrise.... 




Der Rahmen ist grad in der Bucht, hab den gleichen noch mal in besserem Zustand bekommen....

....und keinen Ton zum Sattel, Style ist zweitrangig, lange sitzen sollte man drauf können, ohne daß alles einschläft....


----------



## Stemmel (27. Februar 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ...hab den gleichen noch mal in besserem Zustand bekommen....




DEN meinte ich... 

Daggi


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ....und keinen Ton zum Sattel, Style ist zweitrangig, lange sitzen sollte man drauf können, ohne daß alles einschläft....



gut, dass du es gesagt hast, dann muss ich es nicht sagen  

auch sehr schön, das bike. 
wobei mir die roten teile überhaupt nicht zu cosmic sunrise (schon ein toller name für so ne farbe) gefallen.


----------



## spatzel (27. Februar 2008)

....naja, hatte ja bis vor nem halben Jahr immer die "nackten" ball burnished Rahmen, und da wollt ich net extra Kohle ausgeben, nur weil jetzt doch mal Farbe ins Spiel kommt.... ...und die TiStix hab ich jetzt schon fast 14 Jahre....also warum denn wechseln....


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> warum denn wechseln



na weil die stix und der könig eben nicht zur rahmenfarbe passen und ich einen rahmen kenne, zu dem es sehr gut passen würde


----------



## spatzel (27. Februar 2008)

.....hehe,stimmt.....


----------



## zaskarle96 (27. Februar 2008)

Hey mal nebenbei! Hat einer Ahnung wo in Berlin Laufräder erstklassig gespeicht werden? Vielen Dank!!


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Februar 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Hey mal nebenbei! Hat einer Ahnung wo in Berlin Laufräder erstklassig gespeicht werden? Vielen Dank!!



Also bis vor kurzem hat das eigentlich bei California Sports in der Emser- ganz gut gefunzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (27. Februar 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Hey mal nebenbei! Hat einer Ahnung wo in Berlin Laufräder erstklassig gespeicht werden? Vielen Dank!!



Bei *Radkom* am Ku'damm...

.


----------



## SixTimesNine (28. Februar 2008)

Fährt ohne Sprit und sieht zudem auch noch besser aus.


----------



## butsche2002 (28. Februar 2008)

also das lts find echt gelungen..........   
wobei der komponenten mix schon echt hardcore ist.........ich meine riesen spagat zwischen retro und super neu.......aber wie gesagt gefällt mir......nur die drecksschleuder im hintergrund geht gar nicht........ich finde wer heute noch so ne karre fährt, der freut sich wohl auch schon auf das subtropische klima in deutschland .........dann muß man ja auch nicht mehr 99,- euro nach malle........:kotz:


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Februar 2008)

Schickes Bike, aber vorne Scheibe und hinten Cantilever geht ja gar nicht (meine meinung). Was den Hummer angeht: Häsliche Karre, aber sauberer als manch Deutscher SUV abklatsch.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

man tim,haste es endlich geschafft bilder zu machen.schön.
mit dem nummernschild haste dir ja auch echt mühe gegeben am rechner.
und was ist mit den anderen bikes ( richter und zaskar) ?   

bis nachher.


----------



## Backfisch (28. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Häsliche Karre, aber sauberer als manch Deutscher ...



...Campingbus, Mittelklassekombi, ...  

Ist (noch) ein freies Land, wir Biker "schädigen" ja auch den Waldboden oder stören die Rehe beim Brüten... oder so... also bitte etwas Toleranz (sagt ein Smart- und Golf-Fahrer).

Und ich hab gerade im Garten gefrühstückt, also von mir aus kann's ruhig wärmer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Februar 2008)

Und ich hab gerade im Garten gefrühstückt, also von mir aus kann's ruhig wärmer werden.
Meine Meinung


----------



## kingpin166 (28. Februar 2008)

So nun ist es vollbracht... 

Fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Bremsen justieren und den kaputten Schlauch reparieren.. Naja gut und auf meine Pedale muss ich noch warten


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Februar 2008)

Hinten noch ein bißchen Luft rein  

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## kingpin166 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich sach ja, der Schlauch ist bei der Montage drauf gegangen.. War wohl das Felgenband nicht richtig drauf. 

Der Rahmen ist nen Avalanche 2.0 Modell 2007


----------



## Backfisch (28. Februar 2008)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Der Schlauch hat ein Loch und der Rahmen ist ein Avalanche 2.0 von 2007. 


Edit: Zu lahm. 

@kingpin: Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Fährt ohne Sprit und sieht zudem auch noch besser aus.



das fotos ist so für den wettbewerb nicht zulässig... 

nachdem das gesagt ist - ich finds auch eher unstimmig. der moots wirkt für mich völlig deplatziert. vorne dh hinten classic, irgendwie schüttelts mich da.   aber sonst schickes rad. 

kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das fotos ist so für den wettbewerb nicht zulässig...
> 
> nachdem das gesagt ist - ich finds auch eher unstimmig. der moots wirkt für mich völlig deplatziert. vorne dh hinten classic, irgendwie schüttelts mich da.   aber sonst schickes rad.
> 
> kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )




also die kombi titan-wippe,titan-vorbau und titan-(look)pedale bleibt mir zumindest nicht unerschlossen.


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> also die kombi titan-wippe,titan-vorbau und titan-(look)pedale bleibt mir zumindest nicht unerschlossen.



der sinn ist mir klar, einzig ich finde den vorbau zu wuchtig, vor allem im vergelich zum lenker.  - kann auch sein dass es an der perspektive liegt. meiner meinung nach sieht aber auch ein ctech vorbau an enm zaskar zu klein aus, und ein atac an nem stahlrahmen zu dick. umgekehrt passts für mich aber perfekt. es sind die proportionen die mein auge stören...

kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )


----------



## kingpin166 (28. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> @kingpin: Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen?



Ja habe ich. Ohne Steuersatz und Kurbel ca. 1,95kg


----------



## Backfisch (28. Februar 2008)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo ,
gesten erst bei uns eingetroffen und heute schon am Rollen.





Aufgebaut sieht er erst mal so aus.......





Es wird sicherlich noch ein paar Veränderungen geben.


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2008)

sicher daß der Lenker 100%-ig in den MTB-Vorbau passt? 
Strassenlenker hatten zumeist 26mm Durchmesser.

Sehr klassische Laufräder!


----------



## mountymaus (28. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> sicher daß der Lenker 100%-ig in den MTB-Vorbau passt?
> Strassenlenker hatten zumeist 26mm Durchmesser.
> 
> Sehr klassische Laufräder!




Der Lenker und Vorbau sind schon etwas älter und wurden aufeinander abgestimmt. Wir waren damals extra bei einem Fahrradspezi.....


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (28. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Der Lenker und Vorbau sind schon etwas älter und wurden aufeinander abgestimmt. Wir waren damals extra bei einem Fahrradspezi.....



Auf dem Foto kann mans schlecht sehen, aber wenn das ein Syncros MTB Vorbau ist und nicht der Syncros Altura für Rennräder, wäre das zumindest optisch ein Fauxpaus in Relation zur grazilen Forke. Funktionieren wirds schon, wenn der Spezi einen 25,4er Rennlenker ausgesucht hat, wobei die meist recht antiquiert sind und nicht immer erste Wahl in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit, Oberflächenhärte und Konstruktion/Gewicht.
Schöner Force Rahmen!


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2008)

das ist m.E. kein Altura/Road, der ist deutlich filigraner und läuft waagrecht nach vorne!

EDIT: Hier, da ist einer (Leihgabe con cchrup)


----------



## mountymaus (28. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> gesten erst bei uns eingetroffen und heute schon am Rollen.
> 
> Es wird sicherlich noch ein paar Veränderungen geben.





Hallo, ich werde doch noch einiges ändern...........


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2008)

Jesse James schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto kann mans schlecht sehen, aber wenn das ein Syncros MTB Vorbau ist und nicht der Syncros Altura für Rennräder, wäre das zumindest optisch ein Fauxpaus in Relation zur grazilen Forke. Funktionieren wirds schon, wenn der Spezi einen 25,4er Rennlenker ausgesucht hat, wobei die meist recht antiquiert sind und nicht immer erste Wahl in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit, Oberflächenhärte und Konstruktion/Gewicht.
> Schöner Force Rahmen!



25,4er Rennlenker gibts auch in modern: 
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=2204&osCsid=dn9csl2liaumdoivtn0amkkmt1

Gibts auch in anderen Breiten


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> das ist m.E. kein Altura/Road, der ist deutlich filigraner und läuft waagrecht nach vorne!
> 
> EDIT: Hier, da ist einer (Leihgabe con cchrup)



da noch einer  









allerdings ohne klappe...


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (29. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> 25,4er Rennlenker gibts auch in modern:
> http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=2204&osCsid=dn9csl2liaumdoivtn0amkkmt1
> 
> Gibts auch in anderen Breiten



Ich weiß, ich hab auch noch einen nicht sooo alten Modolo OXO in 25,4.

Das von versus gezeigte GT ZR2000 kommt auch gut rüber. Die MTBs hier sehen ja durchweg harmonisch aufgebaut aus, was man von den GT Rennrädern sonst seltener behaupten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2008)

Jesse James schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hab auch noch einen nicht sooo alten Modolo OXO in 25,4.
> 
> Das von versus gezeigte GT ZR2000 kommt auch gut rüber. Die MTBs hier sehen ja durchweg harmonisch aufgebaut aus, was man von den GT Rennrädern sonst seltener behaupten kann.




Also mein OXO ist schon 10 Jahre alt. Da hat sich ne Menge getan was die Festigkeit angeht..


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (29. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also mein OXO ist schon 10 Jahre alt. Da hat sich ne Menge getan was die Festigkeit angeht..



Bestimmt, nur leider oft bei manchen wieder durch zu hohe Leichtigkeit oder Sprödigkeit verwirkt worden. 
Breit gebaute Vorbauaugen sind der Lenkerdauerhaltbarkeit auch nicht zuträglich, Syntace z.b. hat darauf reagiert und ihre Lenker den 4 Schrauben Vorbauten, die heute aktuell sind, angepaßt. Der breit angelegte Syncros MTB Vorbau dürfte den Lenker ähnlich klemmen, im Gegensatz dazu sieht man am Altura, der allerdings auch schonmal Rückrufend in Erscheinung trat, das schmale, Lenker schonende Vorbauauge. Vor geschweißten Vorbauten wird ja auch gewarnt, z.b. im Tour Magazin, nichtsdestotrotz sieht man bei MTBs immer noch eine Menge davon rumfahren. Ob von Controltech, Kore oder eben Syncros. 
Ob man sich davon irritieren lassen sollte, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber geschmiedete Vorbauten sind sicher auf Dauer die bessere Lösung im Leichtbaubereich und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, an dem blauen ZR 3000 würde sich doch ein Syntace 139 Ti hervorragend machen, was meint ihr?


----------



## mountymaus (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habe ja bereits 2x erwähnt, dass es einige Veränderungen gibt.
Des Weiteren  ist das GT- ZR3000 ein Zweitbike und aus Teilen zusammengebaut,welche wir noch zu Hause hatten.

Mein eigentlicher Renner:


----------



## Stemmel (29. Februar 2008)

Update: 





 

Daggi


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo GT´ler,

ich habs ja schon drüben im "Hurra-Paket-Thread" gepostet: mein Xizang ist endlich hier in Berlin angekommen!
Das Teil ist fast vollständig kratzerfrei und hat wohl scheinbar nie echtes Gelände gesehen 
Jetzt gehts langsam an den Aufbau; wird aber leider etwas dauern.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls wie ein kleiner Junge. Hier noch mal die Fotos


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Ist Tom eigentlich schon umgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar: 

wir ham doch sowas auch.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323335


----------



## Janikulus (29. Februar 2008)

hmmm Titan... glückwunsch Zaskar-le!

hier mal ein Zwischenstand zu meinem:





Brooks Sattel (richtig komfortabel!) und Griffe, Moots Stütze und Vorbau - hüstel den habe ich nachpoliert, find ich so viel schöner und passend.... Fehlt noch der Titan riser, Moots bringt den erst in 2009 raus, wird wohl erst mal ein China Teil werden. Die Starrgabel wird evtl. eine Paduano, bin da an etwas dran. Und wenn dann jemand noch eine Morati Kurbel für mich übrig hat...


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hmmm Titan... glückwunsch Zaskar-le!
> 
> hier mal ein Zwischenstand zu meinem:
> Brooks Sattel (richtig komfortabel!) und Griffe, Moots Stütze und Vorbau - hüstel den habe ich nachpoliert, find ich so viel schöner und passend.... Fehlt noch der Titan riser, Moots bringt den erst in 2009 raus, wird wohl erst mal ein China Teil werden. Die Starrgabel wird evtl. eine Paduano, bin da an etwas dran. Und wenn dann jemand noch eine Morati Kurbel für mich übrig hat...



hmmmm die moots vorbauten gefallen mir immer weniger. da hat man so einen filigranen rahmen - udn dann der vorbau der dicker ist als das steuerohr.  und der kontrast zwischen dessen schaftrohrhülse udn lenekrklemmung des vorbaus - nee passt für mich alles nicht... sonst ist das ein wunderschönes titanbike .... 

was ist denn mit den bereits erhältlichen ti risern ? zb der white bros ?


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> zaskar: wir ham doch sowas auch....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323335



Hab´ ich vor lauter Aufregung glatt übersehen


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hallo GT´ler,
> 
> ich habs ja schon drüben im "Hurra-Paket-Thread" gepostet: mein Xizang ist endlich hier in Berlin angekommen!
> Das Teil ist fast vollständig kratzerfrei und hat wohl scheinbar nie echtes Gelände gesehen
> ...



glückwunsch! sieht ja wirklich top aus das stück! freut mich, dass er wohlbehalten angekommen ist


----------



## tomasius (29. Februar 2008)

@zaskar-le



> Ich freue mich jedenfalls wie ein kleiner Junge. Hier noch mal die Fotos



Ganz hübsch, man kann es nicht anders sagen! - Oder doch: TRAUMHAFT!  



> Ist Tom eigentlich schon umgezogen?



Nein, er ist dabei!   

Mir laufen im Schlaf schon die 



















nach.    

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (29. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mir laufen im Schlaf schon die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du Träumst von Kisten voller NOS Teile...


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Du Träumst von Kisten voller NOS Teile...



äh ich auch - is das was ungewöhnliches ? achso ja bei tom sinds albträume weil er ans schleppen denkt...


----------



## Stemmel (1. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nein, er ist dabei!
> 
> Mir laufen im Schlaf schon die
> 
> ...



Das geht vorbei *tröst*, wir haben es seit gestern geschafft! Schlüssel der alten Wohnung sind abgegeben und es kommt die Zeit, da kann man sich an die Kartons gar nicht mehr erinnern... 

Daggi


----------



## mini.tom (1. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @zaskar-le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi tom 
runter schleppen geht ja noch - aber dann in den 6.stock ohne aufzug - wie konntest du so schnell aufsteigen       
ich wäre gerne gekommen und hätte dir geholfen - dann wären es weniger bananenkisten 
man(n) gebe dem tommi heute besonders viel kraft - heute ist doch der umzug oder ???
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> was ist denn mit den bereits erhältlichen ti risern ? zb der white bros ?



würde ich ja gerne verbauen ist aber wohl so selten wie ein Titec Hellbent oder so, also nicht wirklich leicht dran zu kommen. Oder?


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> würde ich ja gerne verbauen ist aber wohl so selten wie ein Titec Hellbent oder so, also nicht wirklich leicht dran zu kommen. Oder?



U-S-A, U-S-A ....

udn ein titec lowriser ist grade drin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titec-Hellion-T...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

abgelaufenen zur preisfindung:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Riser-...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Bros-Tita...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mora teis gibst auch aber eher nicht billig :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpeedyR (1. März 2008)

Update.Wieder die alte "neue" Gabel eingebaut.Pulver made by Khujand  






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## zaskar-le (2. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

einer von Euch (war es Tom?  )schrieb mir vor kurzem eine PN mit einem Pflegemittel-Tipp zur Politur von Titanrahmen. 
Clevererweise habe ich diese PN bereits entsorgt  . Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, welches Mittelchen da empfehlenswert ist?
Nicht, dass das teure Zeug nachher Blasen wirft. Empfehlen sich aus Eurer Erfahrung spezielle Anwendungsformen (rubbeln, reiben, tupfen, streicheln...) die nicht auf der Verpackung stehen?  

Danke Euch, und einen entspannten Sonntag
Christian


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> einer von Euch (war es Tom?  )schrieb mir vor kurzem eine PN mit einem Pflegemittel-Tipp zur Politur von Titanrahmen.
> Clevererweise habe ich diese PN bereits entsorgt  . Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, welches Mittelchen da empfehlenswert ist?
> ...



nein... ich werde nicht unanständig.... nein....


----------



## spatzel (2. März 2008)

Hallöchen,hier noch mal ein anderes Bildchen,auf dem die verschiedenen Farbtöne etwas besser zur Geltung kommen.... 




@tomasius:diesen Decalsatz hast du nicht zufällig schon aufm Rechner?


----------



## Karakoram95 (2. März 2008)

Nun jetzt möchte ich euch einmal mein sehr geschätztes Karakoram vorstellen BJ 1995. Inzwischen ist es schon sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Zaskar 07 zusammenzustellen. Momentan bin ich auch ausgesprochen daran interessiert, diesen Rahmen zu restaurieren, denn aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen, platzt der Lack (am Unterrohr und beim Steuerrohr) jeweils im Bereich der Schriftzüge ab. Nur das größte Problem dürfte es sein die Schriftzüge auch wieder auf einen neu lackierten Rahmen zu bekommen. Aber vorerst steht mal mein Zaskar-Projekt an. Weitere Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## jedinightmare (4. März 2008)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Fährt ohne Sprit und sieht zudem auch noch besser aus.



Im Hintergrund ist doch auch ein GT. Steht aufm Nummernschild.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2008)

das nummernschild hat der gute tim am rechner bearbeitet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das nummernschild hat der gute tim am rechner bearbeitet.....



@ Tim

Ist das Dein Hummer?

@ David

Alter, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum, präsentierst Du hier so ziemlich das geilst Zassi wo gibt. Hammergeil!!!

(Nun ist auch der Beweis getätigt, daß wir zumindest teilweise den gleichen Geschmack im Aufbau und Setup haben;-)

   LG Erol

P.S.

Ja, mein Zassi wird auch bald rollen...


----------



## GT-Man (5. März 2008)

Zweimal "made in USA", nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das STS klasse und der Zivil-Hummer eine Prollschüssel. Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als die "richtigen" Hummer in Berlin noch über die Clayallee gefahren sind, ach ja.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2008)

Nur das die Amis zu der zeit noch Dodge W200 fuhren


----------



## xtc-matze (5. März 2008)

Hier mein neuer Rahmen für 2008, nachdem ich mit meinem 2007er leichte Probleme hatte..


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

Mannomann, Ihr kauft ja teils eine Unzahl an Rädern zusammen. Das hat mich dazu bewogen mal zu zeigen warum bei mir langsam Schicht mit neuen Rädern ist.

Zunächst die artgerechte Haltung von 4 meiner GTs





Im selben Raum hängt noch das Müsing vom Ältesten





Müßig zu erwähnen daß im Raum noch Waschmaschine, Trockner und diverse Regale sind.
Daher geht es unter der Treppe weiter. drei der Räder sind auf Halde, eines für den Ältesten, zwei für die Kurzen - und braucht vielleicht einer von Euch ein 18" Puky?





anderer Blickwinkel: Das ZR 1.0, das American und der Transportanhänger.





Klar, vor dem Haus stehen noch weitere drei Räder an festen Erlau Radständern. Die habe ich aber jetzt nicht fotografiert.
Einen schönen Tag noch!

P.S.: Ich vergaß zu erwähnen das zwei Räder noch im Karton schlummern.


----------



## Stemmel (5. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mannomann, Ihr kauft ja teils eine Unzahl an Rädern zusammen. Das hat mich dazu bewogen mal zu zeigen warum bei mir langsam Schicht mit neuen Rädern ist.



Das schreit förmlich nach UMZUG! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (5. März 2008)

xtc-matze schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Rahmen für 2008, nachdem ich mit meinem 2007er leichte Probleme hatte..


 
Die da wären? Nette Kiste im übrigen....


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das schreit förmlich nach UMZUG!
> 
> Daggi



Eher nicht, dennn wer finanziert mir ein größeres Haus mit Garage im Vordertaunus? Hab grad diese Hütte abgezahlt.
Nee, je älter die Kinder werden desto weniger wird da auf Halde liegen. In 10 Jahren ist das Thema dann hoffentlich durch.


----------



## xtc-matze (5. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Die da wären? Nette Kiste im übrigen....



Danke!

Der Rahmen ist nach einem gravierenden Fahrfehler im Steuerrohrbereich sowohl an den Seiten als auch oben und unten gerissen und leicht nach hinten abgeknickt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das allerdings auch mit jedem anderen Rahmen der Klasse passiert..


----------



## hoeckle (5. März 2008)

xtc-matze schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist nach einem gravierenden Fahrfehler im Steuerrohrbereich sowohl an den Seiten als auch oben und unten gerissen und leicht nach hinten abgeknickt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das allerdings auch mit jedem anderen Rahmen der Klasse passiert..


 
Uuupss.. !!! Bei dir aber alles heil geblieben? Ich finde ja die Form total abgefahren. Nur leider die serienmäßige Ausstattung in für mich wichtigen dingen, naja... Deshalb wirds ein Norco A-Line PE (support your local..)


----------



## xtc-matze (5. März 2008)

Na ja, ich kann GT schon verstehen, dass sie im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr 2008 das DHi nicht mehr mit so einer hochwertigen Ausstattung anbieten. Denn für viele war das Rad letztes Jahr zu teuer, was sich besonders auf Rennen bzw. bei Bikeparkbesuchen bemerkbar gemacht hat (dort war ich meist der Einzige mit dem DHi).

Ob das Norco natürlich mit dem GT mithalten kann..


----------



## hoeckle (5. März 2008)

xtc-matze schrieb:


> Na ja, ich kann GT schon verstehen, dass sie im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr 2008 das DHi nicht mehr mit so einer hochwertigen Ausstattung anbieten. Denn für viele war das Rad letztes Jahr zu teuer, was sich besonders auf Rennen bzw. bei Bikeparkbesuchen bemerkbar gemacht hat (dort war ich meist der Einzige mit dem DHi).
> 
> Ob das Norco natürlich mit dem GT mithalten kann..


 
Natürlich nicht.... Vor allem ich nicht...


----------



## GT-Man (5. März 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nur das die Amis zu der zeit noch Dodge W200 fuhren



Also ich habe etliche Hummer als Mauerkind gesehen (und nebenbei auch mal nen Dodge). Die wurden bei den Amis immerhin bereits 1985 eingesetzt.


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2008)

xtc-matze schrieb:


> im Steuerrohrbereich sowohl an den Seiten als auch oben und unten gerissen und leicht nach hinten abgeknickt.



so ?


----------



## Skoezie (5. März 2008)

Meine GT Zaskar Team 2006


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

das sieht sehr cool aus. 
hast du nicht ein paar bessere/grössere fotos?
(du kannst fotos jeder grösse in dein fotoalbum stellen und dann den link "grosses foto" hier reinkopieren)
passt das gabel-gelb zudem decals-gelb ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pantkowski (5. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch eins in weiß.


----------



## Skoezie (5. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht sehr cool aus.
> hast du nicht ein paar bessere/grössere fotos?
> (du kannst fotos jeder grösse in dein fotoalbum stellen und dann den link "grosses foto" hier reinkopieren)
> passt das gabel-gelb zudem decals-gelb ?



















Das gelb das gabel und decals is nicht gans dasselbe.


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe auch eins in weiß.



    wie geil ist das denn ????

das hättest du mal in den wettbewerb stellen sollen  
was sind das für reifen ?


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

Skoezie schrieb:


> Das gelb das gabel und decals is nicht gans dasselbe.



stimmt! das beisst sich zwar ein wenig, aber trotzdem ein tolles cc-bike!
sieht schnell aus...


----------



## pantkowski (5. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn ????
> 
> das hättest du mal in den wettbewerb stellen sollen
> was sind das für reifen ?



Wettbewerb... Schade nun ist es zu spät.
Die Reifen sind Halo Twinrail. Ziemlich schwer, aber taugen wegen der besonderen Farbe zum Fahren sowieso nicht


----------



## minhang (5. März 2008)

och mensch... das sieht ja fast aus wie meins...muss ich jetzt meinen Plan ändern


----------



## oliversen (5. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Wettbewerb... Schade nun ist es zu spät.
> Die Reifen sind Halo Twinrail. Ziemlich schwer, aber taugen wegen der besonderen Farbe zum Fahren sowieso nicht



Wenigstens passt es gut in die Wohnung... 

Vielleicht solltest du dir das mit der Gabel nochmal ueberlegen. Eine pbone wuerde etwas ehr mit dem Durchmesser der Rahmenrohre harmonieren.

trotzdem geil.

oliversen


----------



## Backfisch (5. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Wettbewerb... Schade nun ist es zu spät.



Einige Leute dürften ziemlich erleichtert sein, dass Du den verpasst hast


----------



## pantkowski (5. März 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wenigstens passt es gut in die Wohnung...
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dir das mit der Gabel nochmal ueberlegen. Eine pbone wuerde etwas ehr mit dem Durchmesser der Rahmenrohre harmonieren.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber eine P-Bone ist mit 400mm zu niedrig (habe ich auch da). Für den Rahmen passt eher eine mit 420mm besser- eine schlanke Salsa eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (5. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


>



 Das Schießt ja wohl den Vogel ab  
DAS BESTE WAS ICH HIER BIS JETZT GESEHEN HABE!

Markus


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2008)

wunderschönes zaskar.    

und nächstes jahr gibts ja wieder nen wettbewerb.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. März 2008)

Ein paar weiße Magura HS 33 (das alte Modell, nicht die Eisbär), wie an meinem damaligen Zweitplaziertem, würden deinem Zaskar auch ganz gut stehen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Das Schießt ja wohl den Vogel ab
> DAS BESTE WAS ICH HIER BIS JETZT GESEHEN HABE!
> 
> Markus



 

und dann noch die wohnung stilgerecht passend dazu eingerichtet...

alle achtung, der mann (frau) hat geschmack...

joe


----------



## Boramaniac (5. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Das Schießt ja wohl den Vogel ab
> DAS BESTE WAS ICH HIER BIS JETZT GESEHEN HABE!
> 
> Markus



Kann ich nahezu uneingeschränkt zustimmen...


----------



## Greetz (5. März 2008)

hi, ich möcht mir bald n neues GT chucker 1.0 kaufen. ich kenn mich noch nich so gut aus und wollte ma fragen, ob hier jemand vllt damit erfahrung hat und wozu es gut geeignet ist und wozu weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. März 2008)

Greetz schrieb:


> hi, ich möcht mir bald n neues GT chucker 1.0 kaufen. ich kenn mich noch nich so gut aus und wollte ma fragen, ob hier jemand vllt damit erfahrung hat und wozu es gut geeignet ist und wozu weniger.



Na, wie heißt dieser Thread? Heißt der Kaufberatung?


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

Greetz schrieb:


> hi, ich möcht mir bald n neues GT chucker 1.0 kaufen. ich kenn mich noch nich so gut aus und wollte ma fragen, ob hier jemand vllt damit erfahrung hat und wozu es gut geeignet ist und wozu weniger.



hallo und willkommen!
mein tipp: entweder schreib die chucker-besitzer (siehe laufender wettbewerb) per pm an und frage sie direkt, oder eröffne einen neuen thread mit der frage. dann bekommst du hier garantiert geholfen


----------



## jedinightmare (5. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe auch eins in weiß.



Ultrageil. Leider ungeeignet zum Fahren: Im Sommer wird´s dreckig, im Winter siehst Du´s nicht. Aber da, wo es auf dem Bild steht... Einfach bestialisch gut zusammengebaut.

FETTEN Respekt!

By the way... übrigens fahren auch Promis GT:


----------



## GTdanni (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich wollte keinen neuen Faden aufmachen und zeig es mal hier. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoLKvWf4Fd0 


Ist es denn ein GT? Oder gab es auch bei 28" andere Rahmen mit TTD? 

Cu Danni


----------



## chrrup150 (7. März 2008)

is´n gt pulse track rahmen, eigentlich isser schwarz nur hat er ihn mit lauter aufklebern bepappt.


----------



## Revon (7. März 2008)

Mit dem GT Modell "Flocke" vor der Eisdiele, das wär was.   Schönes Rad, aber die schlanke Gabel wirkt wie ein Zahnstocher. Könnte mir dazu auch eine Concept/AMP optisch gut vorstellen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der Präsentation der Titan Edge hab ich ja schon angedroht noch was zu holen...is wie bei den Indianern früher, es funkelt so schön, dann muss man das haben. Also eben nun ein zweites Xizang, diesmal unlackiert:





ich habe den VK Thread in dem Forum ne Weile verfolgt..hab gedacht, dat Ding is zu DEM Preis in 10 Sek. weg...aber es wollte keiner weil da kann man ja hinten keine Disc montieren, und die Decals sind ja ab....also Super Schnapper für mich!!!!!!! Muss mal poliert werden...und es ist kein Lightning, obwohl es so trübe ist....vielleicht kommt ja der Manni demnächst mal wieder nach Franken zum Urlaub...Nevr Dull und LusterLaces stelle ich!   


ach ja und noch was lackiertes, NOS:






Weil es nun dann endgültig zuviel wird im Keller kann ja mal jemand in den Bikemarkt, Kategorie CC Fully Rahmen gucken, da steht dann was Blaues mit Federung.....

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (7. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei der Präsentation der Titan Edge hab ich ja schon angedroht noch was zu holen...is wie bei den Indianern früher, es funkelt so schön, dann muss man das haben. Also eben nun ein zweites Xizang, diesmal unlackiert:
> 
> ...



sag mir nicht, dass der im bikemarkt stand  ???


----------



## versus (7. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei der Präsentation der Titan Edge hab ich ja schon angedroht noch was zu holen...is wie bei den Indianern früher, es funkelt so schön, dann muss man das haben. Also eben nun ein zweites Xizang, diesmal unlackiert:
> 
> ...



glückwunsch! sag mir aber bitte nicht, dass der hier im bikemarkt angeboten wurde und ich ihn nicht gesehen habe    
das gibts doch alles gar nicht - wieso will denn kein xizang seinen weg zu mir finden


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2008)

Hallo versus,

nee der stand nicht im Bikemarkt, dort steht jetzt mein "überschüssiges" Material...

..Xizang aus UK...Zaskar aus NL

Ich überlege aber auch ernsthaft das weiße Team Xizang wegzugeben....es wird einfach zuviel im Augenblick...kein Platz mehr hinten und vorne....ist 19" und passt mir nicht so gut

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (8. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe auch eins in weiß.



    H A M M E R G E I L


----------



## versus (8. März 2008)

das ist auch beim zweiten mal hinschauen noch der hit. das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe sind die sockelleisten !!!


----------



## Tiensy (8. März 2008)

Ist nicht meins, aber find es doch wirklich sehr gelungen (wenn auch sehr extravagant). Kommt aus Frankreich:


----------



## versus (8. März 2008)

oh gott neee - gehört für mich in den vergewaltiger-thread!
sorry tiensy, aber das ist wirklich zum abgewöhnen :kotz:

p.s. ich ahne schon wer gleich schreiben wird, dass er es total cool findet - möge die macht mit dir sein...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2008)

Es ist schön und wirklich sehr extravagant, aber keineswegs vergewaltigt.


----------



## Storck74 (8. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins, aber find es doch wirklich sehr gelungen (wenn auch sehr extravagant). Kommt aus Frankreich:



@Versus meinst du mich   
Dann hast du recht JA LECKER  mal nicht der übliche Einheitsbrei

Markus


----------



## planetsmasher (8. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh gott neee - gehört für mich in den vergewaltiger-thread!
> sorry tiensy, aber das ist wirklich zum abgewöhnen :kotz:
> 
> p.s. ich ahne schon wer gleich schreiben wird, dass er es total cool findet - möge die macht mit dir sein...


 
schliesse mich versus an und plädiere auf schuldig. obwohl man mit nem STS von vornherien punktet geht die Mühle gar nicht. Fehlen nur noch Schutzbleche. 
Ich verkneif mir jetzt jedes Al Bundy-Zitat. Aber es kommt wohl nicht von ungefähr


----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2008)

das ding sieht aus wie ein tier das von aller welt gesucht wird...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................die eierlegende-wollmilchsau. 




@versus ja die jedis und ihre nightmares


----------



## spatzel (8. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins, aber find es doch wirklich sehr gelungen (wenn auch sehr extravagant). Kommt aus Frankreich:



......das Ding würde nicht mal der Imperator himself als Dienstrad an seine Truppen rausgeben!!! Die Laufräder sind wohl die Propeller aus der Belüftungsanlage des Müllschachtes, in dem Han,Luke, Leia und Chewie drinsitzen.. ...sorry,dat is too much....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins, aber find es doch wirklich sehr gelungen (wenn auch sehr extravagant). Kommt aus Frankreich:



Oh Mann, das ist heftig. Fast schon so toll wie ein "UK Retro-Aufbau".




Ich hätte fast gesagt daß es von einem StarWars-Protagonisten stammt....


----------



## GT-Man (9. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins, aber find es doch wirklich sehr gelungen (wenn auch sehr extravagant). Kommt aus Frankreich:



Mit schwarzen Speichen und richtigen MTB-Reifen könnte es gerade so gehen. Aber obwohl ich ein Fan von "speziellen" Laufrädern (HED, Spinergy) bin, finde ich diese Laufräder wirklich grenzwertig. Farblich ist es schon stimmig.


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> @Versus meinst du mich



ne nee. der punkt geht an david:



Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus ja die jedis und ihre nightmares






spatzel schrieb:


> ......das Ding würde nicht mal der Imperator himself als Dienstrad an seine Truppen rausgeben!!! Die Laufräder sind wohl die Propeller aus der Belüftungsanlage des Müllschachtes, in dem Han,Luke, Leia und Chewie drinsitzen.. ...sorry,dat is too much....


----------



## hoeckle (9. März 2008)

hfffffff chhhhh hffffff chhhh hfffff  tschhhhiuonggggghhhh....

Das ist kein wirklich hässliches und vor allem stimmiges Rad...... Ihr müsst euch nur drauf einlassen.... Ihr Luke´s...


hffffff chhhhh hffffff chhhhhh.....


----------



## tofu1000 (9. März 2008)

:kotz: Auch wenn aufgrund des gestrigen Abends nicht so ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend vorhanden wär - trotzdem :kotz: 
Tschuldigung.


----------



## alf2 (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh gott neee - gehört für mich in den vergewaltiger-thread!



Vergewaltigt - Ja vielleicht!
Aber viel stimmiger als jede GT Serien STS jemals war.
Mir gefällts! Allerdings würden Stollenreifen dem Ding schon mehr entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (9. März 2008)

ich muss leider gestehen, das hatt etwas, obwohl ich die einzelteile grausam finde, das STS hier ist optsch schon sehr stimmig.
aber im grossen und ganzen passt es halt nicht zum eigentlichen einsatzgebiet des STS. 
Der typ würde wohl auch nen gelände pick up truck tieferlegen.


----------



## gremlino (9. März 2008)

in der Zusammenstellung eindeutig vergewaltigt :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## jedinightmare (9. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus ja die jedis und ihre nightmares



Also, mir gefällt´s...  

Allerdings hätte ich Stollenreifen, Barends und Scheibenbremsen montiert.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muss ich mich auch outen...also ich finds auch gut, nur die Lenker/Vorbau Kombi ist zu flach und gedrungen..

Grad die Räder find ich passen gut in ein eigentlich "technisch/futuristisches" Bike. Und immerhin ist es doch auch mal gut dass mal einer nicht den üblichen Teilefundus spazieren fährt..

Hört sich hier fast alles an wie im Classic Forum.....  Der hat das ans Rad gebaut....uhhhhhhh erschießt ihn..... 

Na ja zum Glück ist Geschmack ja Geschmacksache...mir gefällt das weiße Zaskar in der Wohnung zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht...und was dort z.b. gar nicht geht ist irgendwas spazieren zu fahren nur um gut auszusehen (Reifen)...aber sind ja bloß Räder... 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Also, mir gefällt´s...
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich Stollenreifen, Barends und Scheibenbremsen montiert.


----------



## jedinightmare (9. März 2008)

Ja... nicht?


----------



## Scapin (10. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe auch eins in weiß.



Für mich als "Nicht GT´ler" eines der schönsten Bikes. Super!!
Scapin


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Na ja zum Glück ist Geschmack ja Geschmacksache...mir gefällt das weiße Zaskar in der Wohnung zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht...und was dort z.b. gar nicht geht ist irgendwas spazieren zu fahren nur um gut auszusehen (Reifen)...aber sind ja bloß Räder...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Peter



Ich zitiere da gerne mal Schlammbein: Straßen sind für Mädchen, übern Acker geht die Fahrt....

*FAHR* - Rad,  nicht *STEH* - oder *POSER* - Rad!

Das weisse würde mir mit Stollenreifen in Schwarz besser gefallen.


----------



## pantkowski (10. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere da gerne mal Schlammbein: Straßen sind für Mädchen, übern Acker geht die Fahrt....
> 
> *FAHR* - Rad,  nicht *STEH* - oder *POSER* - Rad!
> 
> Das weisse würde mir mit Stollenreifen in Schwarz besser gefallen.



Ok. kein Problem. Jetzt kann man es- wenn auch rein theoretisch- fahren


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

Jetzt noch Pedalen - dann könnte man es tatsächlich wagen. 

Wobei ich auch diese Reifen nicht so schön finde. Daggi wird das gaaaanz anders sehen. Die möchte auch so ein paar. 
(Und am liebsten auch so ein weisses GT.... 



Übrigens sind die Mountain Kings wirklich prima.
Ich hab die in 2.2 auf dem Race-Avalanche und dem Richter, in 2.4 auf meinem starren 95 BB Avalanche. Sehr guter Grip bei noch akzeptablem Verschleiß, das Gewicht ist klasse. Bei meinem Satz 2.4er war einer allerdings schadhaft, hatte einen Fehler in der Karkasse. Hat Actionsports aber sofort getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBob (10. März 2008)

HI

ich lese ja schon länger mit, aber ich denke jetz kann ich es wagen auch mal mein GT herzuzeigen ohne all zu doll ausgebuht zu werden 
zu vor muss ich sagen, ich wollt als kleiner Bub schon immer n GT und 
seid 2-3 Jahren hab ich endlich eins, auch wenns kein "altes" ist, es ist aber meins 

es ist n GT Avalanche 1.0 von 2005 das inzwischen komplett auf LX umgestellt ist:
hier mal n paar Daten...
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 351 Solo Air, 100mm mit Poploc
Rahmenhöhe: 51cm 
Schaltung/Umwerfer: Shimano LX 2005
Schalthebel: Shimano LX 2007 
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano LX 2007 
Bremse: Magura HS33 EVO II 2008
Naben: Shimano LX 2008
Bereifung: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo Double Defense

und hier nun n paar Bilder:













grüssle
Robi


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2008)

Willkommen!

Und hier wird niemand ausgebuht.... Hier gibt es nur konstruktive Kritik...


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

sehe ich auch so. 

also 

Willkommen bei den Verrückten


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

Willkommen bei den GT-fizierten  !!


----------



## CaptainBob (10. März 2008)

hehe, danke, hier gefällts mir  

Robi


----------



## Kint (10. März 2008)

ein rad zum fahren - das gefällt.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

Ja, schickes Rad! 
Ich mag sowieso die modernen Avalanches gern,
wir haben auch zwei.


----------



## Stemmel (10. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch diese Reifen nicht so schön finde. Daggi wird das gaaaanz anders sehen. Die möchte auch so ein paar.
> (Und am liebsten auch so ein weisses GT....)
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Was kann man machen, wenn Sturm im Weserbergland ist??

Richtig: Bike-Schrauben 

Dank Emma hatte ich Zeit den Terramoto ein wenig zu überarbeiten. Hier das Ergebnis









Dank an Manni für den Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

Tolles terramoto, tolle Rahmenfarbe!  
Auch die Sattelüberhöhung ist prickelnd (ich mag ja sowas).
Nur den blauen H2O würde ich noch gegen silber oder schwarz tauschen.


----------



## tomasius (10. März 2008)

Schönes GT, schöne Manitou!  

Habe auch wieder zugeschlagen: 






GT Tequesta, 1992, Daktari black, neuwertig, mit owner's manual und Rechnung. 
















Die gelbe Wand ist bereits entschärft, also wieder weiß.  

Tom


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

@robi: willkommen im club! 
hast du dir auch gut überlegt ob du wirklich hier einsteigen willst ? 
diespinnenhierallesonbisschen...    
und es ist ansteckend, man muss sich da nur mal den neuen "wieviel GTs haben wir alle zusammen" thread anschauen  

@jörg: sieht schick aus! ich muss der kritik mit dem flaschenhalter allerdings zustimmen.

@tom: sehr schön! und gut, dass die wand wieder weiss ist


----------



## CaptainBob (10. März 2008)

versus;4561707
[SIZE="2" schrieb:
			
		

> diespinnenhierallesonbisschen...[/SIZE]



na dann weiss ich doch das ich hier richtig gut hinein passe 

Robi


----------



## Stemmel (11. März 2008)

*@CaptainBob*
 
*
@gt-heini*
Diese Flaschenhalter... Tststs... Aber das habe ich Dir ja schon am Samstag gesagt  
*
@tomasius*
die Wand passte doch perfekt! Ist aber auch ohne gelbe Wand  

Daggi


----------



## iice (11. März 2008)

So da ich ja neu hier bin un auch en GT Bike hab.. dann muss ichs ja auch mal Posten..

Is en Standart GT Avalanche 3.0 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (11. März 2008)

Sei gegrüßt iice! 

Und erst mal Glückwunsch zu deinem Avalanche  

Wenn Du vor hast damit richtige Ausflüge in den Wald zu machen, würde ich vorschlagen den Kunststoff-"Rockring" abzumachen - besser das Ding liegt in deinem Keller rum als im Wald... 

Viel Spaß hier im Forum!


----------



## iice (11. März 2008)

Hehe okay
aber ich soll das fahrrad lieber im keller lassen als draußen ?


----------



## jedinightmare (11. März 2008)

Mein Vorschlag: Wald.


----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

iice schrieb:


> Hehe okay
> aber ich soll das fahrrad lieber im keller lassen als draußen ?



Nicht das Fahrrad, den Rockring!


----------



## thalamus (11. März 2008)

@ iice
neeein! nicht doch so rum! 
Damit wollte ich doch nur sagen, dass der Plastikschutz früher oder später (eher früher) im Wald kaputt gehen und dort dann rumliegen könnte - und das wäre schade. Es liegt auch so schon viel Plastik im Wald rum..

Dein Radl gehört selbstverständlich in den Wald! Ist doch klar...!


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (11. März 2008)

Is en Standart GT Avalanche 3.0 2008

Bleibt das von selber stehen oder was hat das zu bedeuten  Stehkunst


----------



## iice (11. März 2008)

Achsoo Ja ich hab das dann falsch verstanden   dachte ich sollte das bike im keller lassen  

Man ich bin so oft wies geht mit meinem Bike draußen.. is doch selbstverständlich


----------



## CaptainBob (11. März 2008)

hi iice schönes bike !
ich glaube gemeint ist der Plastikschutz an der Kurbel, 
mach den besser ab, den verliert man schnell...

@ Jes-Si Jam-Es:
jaja, die Avalances haben nen Gyro-Kreisel eingebaut, 
die stehen von alleine, auch ohne ständer (patentverdächtig ?!) 

Robi


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

CaptainBob schrieb:


> @ Jes-Si Jam-Es:
> jaja, die Avalances haben nen Gyro-Kreisel eingebaut,
> die stehen von alleine, auch ohne ständer (patentverdächtig ?!)
> 
> Robi


----------



## iice (11. März 2008)

xDD

Ich geh gleich ma morgen Patent anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2008)

*Nanu?*
Was ist denn hier los? Über 48 Stunden keine Bikes gepostet?
Nu aber ran an die Tasten. Sonst scheint morgen die Sonne nicht.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (14. März 2008)

Also bevor es weiter regnet, werf ich das hier lieber in den Raum:


----------



## zaskar-le (14. März 2008)

Du hast die Decals schief draufgeklebt


----------



## olli (14. März 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Ok. kein Problem. Jetzt kann man es- wenn auch rein theoretisch- fahren


Äh, ja, also im Eingangradforum erfolgt gerade ein ähnlicher Aufbau und "ein wenig bizarr" wäre auch mein Urteil ...
http://eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=19977&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Nanu?*
> Was ist denn hier los? Über 48 Stunden keine Bikes gepostet?
> Nu aber ran an die Tasten. Sonst scheint morgen die Sonne nicht.



Aber gerne doch, habs aber schon im anderen Thread gezeigt:






Und aktueller Stand beim ZR2000:


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Das Zaskar ist wirklich toll geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut!

Beim ZR bist Du allerdings auf bestem Wege in den Vergewaltigungsfaden...


----------



## salzbrezel (14. März 2008)

Das Zaskar ist suuuuuper! Das Rad hat endlich mal eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung, wie sich das gehört. Ich hätte es genauso aufgebaut (vor allen super Bremsen, Laufräder hätte ich aber andere genommen).


----------



## oliversen (14. März 2008)

Ja, ich finde auch das das Zaskar geil ist (wieso konnten wir von dir nix im Wettbewerb sehen???). Ist das der 2007er Rahmen? Die Sattelueberhoehung moechte ich mir nochmal ohne dem Staender ansehen und ja, beim ZR hast du staerker angefangen als du es zuende fuehrst.

also bis denne

oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2008)

Oli, das Zaskar ist so erst gestern fertig geworden, Räder und Bremsen kamen die Woche erst.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich den Antrieb auf XTR umrüste, oder evtl. Sram. Es wiegt immer noch über 10kg, und woanders kann ich ohne Kompromisse halt kaum noch Gewicht einsparen.

Das ZR2000 wird doch eher ein Fitnessbike-Aufbau. Bin es mal kurz mit Rennlenker gefahren, und habe dabei festgestellt das der nix für mich ist. Der Singlespeed-Aufbau bleibt aber nicht, es kommt eine 2x9er Tiagra Gruppe dran. SSP war nur eine Übergangslösung, damit ich es überhaupt mal fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (14. März 2008)

Das TigersClaw Zaskar würde mir auch gefallen. Hätte aber ein Tageslicht Foto vor neutralem Hintergrund verdient. Das Sofamuster geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2008)

Das Tageslicht-Foto kommt noch, war gestern Abend halt nicht mehr drin


----------



## oliversen (14. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Tageslicht-Foto kommt noch, war gestern Abend halt nicht mehr drin



Hey, ueber das Sofa lassen wir hier nichts kommen.... Werde ja schon nervoes wenn ich das nicht mindestens einmal im Monat im "Zeigt her" Thread sehe.... 

oliversen

ist das Zaskar nun der 2007er Rahmen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Singlespeed-Aufbau bleibt aber nicht, es kommt eine 2x9er Tiagra Gruppe dran. SSP war nur eine Übergangslösung, damit ich es überhaupt mal fahren kann.


 
Und ich erinnere mich noch an Mails, die sagten: also was Besseres als ne Tiagra hat der Rahmen schon verdient....   

zumindest von den Fitnessansprüchen bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg! Das Material sollte nie schneller sein als der Fahrer! 

Aber da der Rahmen ja jetzt Dir gehört halte ich jetzt die Klappe!!!

VG
Peter


----------



## jedinightmare (15. März 2008)

Sneak Preview vom (nächste Woche fertigen) GT meiner Göttergattin...
Pinke Schaltzughüllen sind auch schon da, mir fehlen noch entweder pinke Pedalhaken oder entsprechend pinke Pedalriemen, weil sie auf gar keinen Fall Clickies haben wollte... 
Alleine für nen pinken Sattel hab ich nen halbes jahr gesucht (Brügelmann hat mir dann einen endlich einen schicken können, der zwar nicht offiziell im Programm, aber an einem ihrer Rennräder verbaut ist). Die D.A.R.T- Lenkerkombi werde ich aber vermutlich noch tauschen. Nächste Woche gibt es dann Bilder vom "GT SITH LADY" in komplett


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

ogotttttt ... ich dachte das eben erlebte im fertigmacher des classikforums wäre nicht zu toppen... ich wurde eines besseren belehrt...

der sattel passt übrigens am wenigsten imho. einfach nicht der irchtige farbton...und hinten auf jeden fall nen scharzen spanner montieren, das silber hebt sich zu deutlich ab...

kint (abjetztnurnochmitsonnenbrille... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

echt aussergewöhnlich.......  (ja ich glaube das ist das richtige wort)



bitte sagt allen kindern wenn ihr durch irgendwelche parkanlagen radelt, das die reifen nicht aus HUBBA BUBBA sind.
es könnte folgekosten nach sich ziehen.
ausserdem ist es nicht angenehm für die radlerin die ganzen verbissenen kinder aus den speichen zu fädeln.



@jedi....  hätte das rad anders ausgesehen wäre ich von dir enttäuscht gewesen.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. März 2008)

Ich hatte tatsächlich gedacht, eine Steigerung Deiner "Traumbikes" sei nicht möglich. 

Ich habe mich getäuscht. 

Unglaublich. 

Ich sehe schon Mütter ihren ungehörigen Kindern drohen:

*Wenn Du nicht artig bist, kommt der Jedi und pimpt dein Rad!*

Mach weiter so, dann wirds hier auch nicht langweilig.


----------



## minhang (15. März 2008)

Respekt! Willst du dich nicht mal umbenennen? z.b. in gtnightmare oder so? Aber ich bewundere deine Konsequenz!! Weiter so!


----------



## jedinightmare (15. März 2008)

Natürlich kommen da schwarze Spanner dran. Im Moment versuche ich verzweifelt, die pinke Federgabel von Bergamont (war auf den ihrem "Pink Dream" verbaut) zu bekommen. Wartet einfach mal ab, bis es fertig ist (die pinken Tioga-Bremsgriff-Überzüge sieht man auf dem Bild ja gar nicht...  ), und ich will dann eine eigene Kategorie im Bike-Wettbewerb haben!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (15. März 2008)

Au ja, ein Wettbewerb nur für Dich!

Nur Du stellst die Bikes ein und wir spenden alle unglaublich hässliche Dinge, die Du dann an das Siegerbike schrauben musst....


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

erst hab ich nach meinen kindern gerufen, weil ich dachte die hätten an dem monitor rumgespielt.  
als beide dan schworen sie hätten nichts getan (wie alle kinder) hab ich nochmal genauer hingeschaut und festgestellt     ,das das bike wirklich so aussieht.


----------



## jedinightmare (15. März 2008)

Alles fing ganz harmlos damit an, dass meine Tochter ein pinkes Rad haben wollte. Und (wie Kinder eben nun mal sind  ) beschlossen hat, dass die Mama auch pink am Rad haben muss. Was habt Ihr eigentlich... sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

hier hat auch keiner geschrieben das es schlecht aussieht.


es ist halt anders.......

und paradiesvögel bereichern und gehören in jede gesellschaft.


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

@Jedi: Geile Karre für die Liebste! Ich habe hier irgendwo noch pinke Pedalriemen und pinke Kurbelschrauben-Deckel.
Wenn ich sie finde, kannst du sie für ganz kleines Geld haben. Ich suche die Tage mal.

...was für ´ne schrille Schleuder... Auch, wenn der Rahmen sich denkt: Sith happens!


----------



## jedinightmare (15. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Jedi: Geile Karre für die Liebste! Ich habe hier irgendwo noch pinke Pedalriemen und pinke Kurbelschrauben-Deckel.
> Wenn ich sie finde, kannst du sie für ganz kleines Geld haben. Ich suche die Tage mal.
> 
> ...was für ´ne schrille Schleuder... Auch, wenn der Rahmen sich denkt: Sith happens!



Das wäre echt super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus!



  

ich finds den hit ! und RESPEKT für das "sith lady"  

weiter so, ich freue mich auf jedes deiner bikes


----------



## spatzel (15. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Sneak Preview vom (nächste Woche fertigen) GT meiner Göttergattin...
> Pinke Schaltzughüllen sind auch schon da, mir fehlen noch entweder pinke Pedalhaken oder entsprechend pinke Pedalriemen, weil sie auf gar keinen Fall Clickies haben wollte...
> Alleine für nen pinken Sattel hab ich nen halbes jahr gesucht (Brügelmann hat mir dann einen endlich einen schicken können, der zwar nicht offiziell im Programm, aber an einem ihrer Rennräder verbaut ist). Die D.A.R.T- Lenkerkombi werde ich aber vermutlich noch tauschen. Nächste Woche gibt es dann Bilder vom "GT SITH LADY" in komplett




HAHA.....wie geil ist das denn???Das könnte glatt als Gay-Tie Interceptor durchgehen!!!! Der Imperator würde das Teil wahrscheinlich für immer in den Hyperraum verbannen!!!! 
Das Disc HR find ich persönlich etwas too much, aber ansonsten.....halt ein Mädelrad......und die Decals sind klasse!!! 
Bin mal aufs fertige Rad gespannt.....


----------



## Heiko_München (15. März 2008)

Hab jetzt auch eines... zwar nur noch als SSP ...und neu gepulvert... aber macht Spaß!  

GT Tequesta (Baujahr 1993?) mit OHNE U-Brake!







Weitere Infos hier im Singlespeedforum!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## cleiende (15. März 2008)

@jedinightmare
Was bin ich froh
a) das Geschmäcker verschieden sind
b) Du Dich nicht beirren lässt

Hast Du auch einern Sohn? Für die Variante in "babyblau"?
Hau rein,

cleiende

P.S.: Ich habe das Gefühl mir eine nach INNEN verspiegelte Sonnenbrille kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch eines... zwar nur noch als SSP ...und neu gepulvert... aber macht Spaß!
> 
> GT Tequesta (Baujahr 1993?) mit OHNE U-Brake!
> 
> ...




jau ab 93 ohne u dafür mit c brake bosses. halbes groove tube hata auch. war schwarz vorher hm ... di eneu farbe gefällt mir besser.   edit: oder blau  

is sehr schön geworden.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> @jedinightmare
> Was bin ich froh
> a) das Geschmäcker verschieden sind
> b) Du Dich nicht beirren lässt



 



cleiende schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe das Gefühl mir eine nach INNEN verspiegelte Sonnenbrille kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einern Sohn? Für die Variante in "babyblau"?
> Hau rein,
> 
> cleiende



Nein, keinen Sohn... aber noch ein paar mintfarbene Teile.


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Nein, keinen Sohn... aber noch ein paar mintfarbene Teile.



aber nicht für die sith lady oder ? dann :kotz: ich


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> aber nicht für die sith lady oder ? dann :kotz: ich



Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Lady bleibt schwarz-pink. Logisch. Lady eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Sneak Preview vom (nächste Woche fertigen) GT meiner Göttergattin...
> Pinke Schaltzughüllen sind auch schon da, mir fehlen noch entweder pinke Pedalhaken oder entsprechend pinke Pedalriemen, weil sie auf gar keinen Fall Clickies haben wollte...
> Alleine für nen pinken Sattel hab ich nen halbes jahr gesucht (Brügelmann hat mir dann einen endlich einen schicken können, der zwar nicht offiziell im Programm, aber an einem ihrer Rennräder verbaut ist). Die D.A.R.T- Lenkerkombi werde ich aber vermutlich noch tauschen. Nächste Woche gibt es dann Bilder vom "GT SITH LADY" in komplett



Meine Frau findet das GT klasse - hatte schließlich auch mal einen pinkfarbenen Opel Kadettillac  

Auf die dunkle Seite des GT Du kommen mu0t  

LG Erol


----------



## GT-Man (16. März 2008)

Na wieder mal ein echtes Unikat von jedinightmare.  
An der Grenze zwischen ..... naja eben schlicht der Wahnsinn. Ob Boba Fett jedoch damit auf Kopfgeldfang gehen würde, wage ich eher zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2008)

Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden!  

Pink ist zwar schön, aber ein wenig dezenter wäre auch schöner.... Nun bin ich gespannt, was Du mit den mintfarbenen Teilen "verbrechen" wirst...


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. März 2008)

Kleines Update nach eurer Kritik! Jetzt: Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelschelle schwarz!
Hinterrad mit roter AC Chub und 517er in schwarz is in der Mache und Lenker in Beobachtung

Und nächsten Winter werd ich den Rahmen in schwarz pulvern lassen!


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

rooooote ac chub ?   elox ?        

willst du tauschen ? hab hier ne silberne in 517er....


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. März 2008)

Neenee du bin ja selber happy!!!habe ich vor zwei Wochen hier im Forum abgegrabbelt............brauche jetzt nur noch nen adäquates gegenstück an der Front?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Neenee du bin ja selber happy!!!habe ich vor zwei Wochen hier im Forum abgegrabbelt............brauche jetzt nur noch nen adäquates gegenstück an der Front?



also passend zu meiner silbernen auf 517 hab ich noch ne silberne vorne. auf 517. 

oder anders ich hab nen ac lrs mit mavic 517 felgen...  is deine rot eloxiert ? 

ps jetzt erkenn ich erst das playmobil bike...


----------



## zaskarle96 (16. März 2008)

ja is rot eloxiert!
die playmopackung hat ja nen anderer lustiger geselle dazuentworfen.......
ich musste ja selbst grinsen war halt eigentlich nur ne egalstadtschlampe aber nach der kritik musst ich was tun!


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2008)

He, meine Playmobilpackungscollage war ja wohl DER Brüller, oder??


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> He, meine Playmobilpackungscollage war ja wohl DER Brüller, oder??



brüller jetzt nich, eher dezenter grinser...  - aber so hab ich mir das rad gemerkt... 
rote elox ac ... hm ... nach ner roten king, und ner roten (GT) hadley - die drittschönste nabe.... gibt definitiv nix schöneres als die drei... imho....


----------



## zaskarle96 (17. März 2008)

Jau, nur das die King Naben so extrem empfindlich sind! Ich hatte eine hintere in Rot und die war alle zwei Wochen beim Service, obwohl ich nicht mal richtich gefahrn bin damit! Hat immetr wieder Lagerspiel bekommen! Jetzt fahr ich Hügi FR in meinem Chameleon und die funktionieren einfach und sind dazu noch gebraucht gewesen!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (18. März 2008)

Update zur SITH LADY... Die passende Pilotenbrille kam gestern an... 





Wenn die Macht mit mir ist, wird die Lady am Wochenende fertig.

@ kingmoe: Hattest Du mal nachgesehen wegen pinker Pedalriemen??


----------



## GT-Man (18. März 2008)

Kleines Update vom 2000er Zaskar LE. Nun mit Duke XC, EC 70 Lenker und Sattelstütze, EA 70 Vorbau und Ritchey WCS Steuersatz. Die LX Parts werden irgendwann noch ausgetauscht.


----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2008)

... und heute nacht hat´s nun geklappt! Endlich bei Ebay USA ein Xizang geschossen (für ca. 450 Euro):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140214043644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004






Und das rote LTS findet auch den Weg zu mir. Na das wird ein Bastelsommer ...


----------



## versus (19. März 2008)

glückwunsch !!! super preis !

war 1994 das wechseljahr von u- auf v-brake ?
mein 94er hat v-brake-aufnahme.


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch 

Ich denke, dass das Baujahr nicht 1994 sein wird. Dürfte sich eher um einen 1992 Rahmen handeln. Kint wird da die besseren Auskünfte geben können.

Dann führt der Weg zu einem Titan-Rahmen ja jetzt in der Bucht auch immer über Berlin  

Ich habe ja einen , da stellt sich diese Problematik nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2008)

Ja ich denke auch, dass der Rahmen ein 92er (bzw. vielleicht ein 93er) ist. Bis dahin wurde U-brakes verbaut. Muss zuhause nochmal die Kataloge wälzen. Die Decalreste sprechen eher für ein 92er.
@gt-heini: Ein Xizang reicht mir völlig, war eher so eine Sammlungsergänzung und wird nicht ausarten - versprochen!


----------



## Kint (19. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ja ich denke auch, dass der Rahmen ein 92er (bzw. vielleicht ein 93er) ist. Bis dahin wurde U-brakes verbaut. Muss zuhause nochmal die Kataloge wälzen. Die Decalreste sprechen eher für ein 92er.
> @gt-heini: Ein Xizang reicht mir völlig, war eher so eine Sammlungsergänzung und wird nicht ausarten - versprochen!



alles völlig korrekt - war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten  

bis 92 einschliesslich u brake, ab 93  cantis. die bis einschliesslich 95. ab dann v's bis zur einführung von richtigen bremsen...  

die titanium kleber sehn nach 92 aus. 91 war der schriftzug zierlicher und hatten die geraden lettern noch nicht die typische schreibschrift wie man sie von urzassis kennt. ...


----------



## Fosse (20. März 2008)

Hallo,
will euch mal mein erstes richtiges Bike zeigen.. ein 97er Terramoto,
bis auf die Felgen noch in einem dem Bj entsprechendem Zustand.
Habe die Farbe sonst noch nirgends gesehen.



Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. März 2008)

Fosse schrieb:


> Habe die Farbe sonst noch nirgends gesehen.



Es ist also offenbar nicht schwarz?!?


----------



## jedinightmare (20. März 2008)

Neon-schwarz?


----------



## hoeckle (20. März 2008)

Fosse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will euch mal mein erstes richtiges Bike zeigen.. ein 97er Terramoto,
> bis auf die Felgen noch in einem dem Bj entsprechendem Zustand.
> Habe die Farbe sonst noch nirgends gesehen.
> ...


 
Willkommen!

Schönes schwarzes Terramoto, haben wir in der Farbe wirklich noch nicht oft gesehen. (keine ironie)


gruß 

feriTom


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> feriTom



jungs, was treibt ihr denn da in innsbruck  ? 
xizang-symbiose, geistesverschmelzung?

wie auch immer, wie spass dabei und ich hoffe ihr habr besseres wetter als wir hier


----------



## zaskarle96 (21. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> brüller jetzt nich, eher dezenter grinser...  - aber so hab ich mir das rad gemerkt...
> rote elox ac ... hm ... nach ner roten king, und ner roten (GT) hadley - die drittschönste nabe.... gibt definitiv nix schöneres als die drei... imho....



Hey Ebay hat grade ne rote GT im Angebot!!! Kingmoe hat schon drauf geboten......


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

Wo ich schon am Schrauben bin:



1997er Zaskar- noch nicht ganz fertig (muss morgen mal ins G´schäfterl rennen und Teile besorgen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2008)

Sieht klasse aus. Und wie fährt es sich, vor allem ohne Pedale?


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus. Und wie fährt es sich, vor allem ohne Pedale?



Bis morgen werde ich das Prinzip der Draisine anwenden ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draisine_(Laufmaschine) ).


----------



## Karakoram95 (21. März 2008)

Wir haben die Woche neuen Zuwachs bekommen!

Es hat satte 14,2 kg, wird sich aber noch einer Schonkost-Kur unterziehen müssen!


----------



## Backfisch (21. März 2008)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr (als einziger 2007er). Die Farbe knallt in echt wirklich heftig!


----------



## biker1967 (21. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Wer kann ein gelbes Karakoram aus 93 vorzeigen? War damals nicht als Serienrad, sondern als Rahmenkit zu bekommen.
Danke


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Hey Ebay hat grade ne rote GT im Angebot!!! Kingmoe hat schon drauf geboten......



Und ich kann ein Schnäppchen definitiv ausschließen  
Was niemanden davon abhalten muss, mitzubieten!
Aber meine Schmerzgrenze ist relativ hoch, ich will das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (21. März 2008)

ein 93er karakoram in gelb wär mir neu...

ich kenne nur das 97er mit indy sl...bzw. gelber bolognagabel...

lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## cleiende (21. März 2008)

Ich dachte ich zeig Euch mal was....

Wo geht es denn hier lang?





Genau, an den Ort den Frauen wegen der netten kleinen Spinnen nicht so oft besuchen.
Der Hort der "Heimlichkeiten".





Na, da nehme ich bei dem tollen Wetter doch mal ein Kartönchen mit. Was da wohl drinsteckt?









Bevor ich mir den ganzen Tag den Regen ansehe verbringe ich ihn lieber beim Schrauben. Aber fertig ist es noch nicht, nur der Anfang ist gemacht.

Nachtrag:
Eher "faded ink blue".
Und das Wetter war hier recht ungemütlich. Man hätte den Whisky rausstellen können, das Wasser wäre dazugekommen, kurz darauf auch das Eis. Aber nicht am Karfreitag.


----------



## -lupo- (21. März 2008)

Aha, ein Dachbodenfund! Ist es ein Ink blue Rahmen? 

Das Wetter geht ja wohl gar nicht heute, oder? Wir haben hier in Luxemburg Schnee. Vor 3 Stunden schien die Sonne und es war nicht mal kalt draussen... Habe also auch ein wenig geschraubt, teilweise ohne Erfolg. Werde irgendwann (=wenn Geld da ist) neue Bremsen draufmachen... Ansonsten: Point Schaltwerkschutz; Schaltauge aus Israel und neuer Laufradsatz; Hope Pro 2 in gold und Mavic EX321. Very very nice!


----------



## Sele666 (21. März 2008)

hier mal mein xcr 1000:





grade auf die räder gestellt... wird aber noch sehr viel gemacht...


----------



## Kint (21. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> Wer kann ein gelbes Karakoram aus 93 vorzeigen? War damals nicht als Serienrad, sondern als Rahmenkit zu bekommen.
> Danke



karakoram als rahmenkit ? wäre mir absolut neu. 

offiziell wurden nur die techshop rahmen also die made in usa rahmen als framekit oder einzelrahmen verkauft. sprich je nach jahrgang die zaskars, xizangs psyclones und die fullies der team und 1er reihe. sowie die renner natürlich.
aber wie gesagt auch dass unterschied sich je nach jahrgang mal gabs kein xizang, mal nur _ein _zaskar etc....

dazu gelb... nun das 93er psyclone war zb gelb.

bei den karas ist mir nur das 97er in gelb bekannt, das 93er kara gabs in blacklight, so ein schwarz lila effektlack, und in rot. das elite gabs nur in schwarz.

was der einzelne händler dann natürlich machte - oder aus den bikes machte is ne andere sache.


----------



## versus (22. März 2008)

Sele666 schrieb:


> hier mal mein xcr 1000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



halleluja, mal wieder ein xcr  

das was man sehen kann, sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. allerdings würde man mehr sehen und könnte dann auch mehr sagen, wenn du das bike vor einer weissen, oder einfarbigen wand ablichten würdest.

wenn ich die helme im regal so sehe, kommen sorgen um den sitzdom auf


----------



## cleiende (22. März 2008)

Nachdem ich mir vor Kurzem was gegönnt habe nutzte ich die regnerischen Tage und habe mein Zaskar umgebaut.
So soll es jetzt auch bleiben.

Auf dem "Foto-Spot Bolzplatz", mit P-Bone statt Magura CP85 und der neuen Heylight Sattelstütze (imho besser als Syncros)





Immer wieder nett das Cockpit
keine sprüche wegen des Lenkers, wem schonmal einer gebrochen ist weiß Bescheid




Die Ringlés


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. März 2008)

Hier meine neue Baustelle, STS DH, gute Basis (keine Risse), auch sonst ordentlicher Zustand. Bekommt neue Lager spendiert, dann ganz entspannt aufbauen. Die erste Ausfahrt wird noch lange auf sich warten lassen, bei dem was hier zu investieren ist...will aber auch besonders gut überlegt sein!!
Aber jetzt erstmal  und   und gut's Nächtle!


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

@cleiende: sehr schön geworden! ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob mein rotes zaskar auch einen ähnlichen umbau erfahren soll. mit dem kauf des xizang, hat ein lustiges zunächst virtuelles, später dann wohl tatsächliches teile-hier-abschrauben-und-da-wieder-dranschrauben begonnen. ich habe mich entschieden das gelbe zaskar nun doch zu behalten und es mit einer fox f80, den 10th anni maguras, xt-schaltgruppe, einem riser und soliden laufrädern zu meinem schlecht-wetter-tourer umzubauen. 

das i2k ist zwar eigentlich fast fertig, wird aber von der bastelei wohl auch nicht verschont werden. deshalb hier schon mal ein paar fotos:





















beim sattel bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. ich denke es kommt ein schwarzer flite drauf. auch der lenker ist eher ein platzhalter, da das rot nicht zum rest passt. allgemein werden evtl. gabel, steuersatz, die roten nokons und der booster ans xizang kommen. mal sehen...


----------



## Heinze (23. März 2008)

@versus:
Affengeil Da stimmt meiner Meinung alles 
Für mich mit Abstand das schönste GT-Fully im Forum!

mfg heinze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2008)

Versus nimms mir nicht übel, aber das gehört eher in den "Vergewaltigte GTs"-Thread. Blau und Rot passt nicht zusammen, schwarze oder silberne Teile würden viel besser aussehen.

Abgesehen von der Farbzusammenstellung aber ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2008)

Sehr, sehr schick. Ich hatte ja anfangs Bedenken wegen der roten Parts. Aber so stimmig aufgebaut, passt´s einfach!!


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2008)

@versus  schöner aufbau der leider für mich an 2 punkten nicht weitergeführt wurde (meiner meinung nach).
1.kurbel (obwohl ich zugeben muss das die passende kurbel immer schwierig zu finden ist.)
2.vorbau ist farblich ein bruch in dem sonst stimmigen aufbau.es gab mal sehr schöne storck-vorbauten in diesem blau.


und ich würde noch quitsch gelbe griffe anbringen.


----------



## Backfisch (23. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Versus nimms mir nicht übel, aber das gehört eher in den "Vergewaltigte GTs"-Thread. Blau und Rot passt nicht zusammen, schwarze oder silberne Teile würden viel besser aussehen.
> 
> Abgesehen von der Farbzusammenstellung aber ein sehr schönes Rad!



Ich finde blau und rot zusammen super. Zumal es ja ein amerikanisches Bike ist.


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

Heinze schrieb:


> @versus:
> Affengeil Da stimmt meiner Meinung alles
> Für mich mit Abstand das schönste GT-Fully im Forum!



danke für die blumen! 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Versus nimms mir nicht übel, aber das gehört eher in den "Vergewaltigte GTs"-Thread. Blau und Rot passt nicht zusammen, schwarze oder silberne Teile würden viel besser aussehen.



die aussage, dass rot und blau nicht zusammenpassen sollen halte ich für höchst fragwürdig und zu dem vergleich mit den gurken im o.g. thread möchte ich mich lieber nicht äussern...



GT-Man schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schick. Ich hatte ja anfangs Bedenken wegen der roten Parts. Aber so stimmig aufgebaut, passt´s einfach!!



danke! ich hatte ja auch bedenken, aber in wirklich sieht das wirklich schick aus. wenn der gelbe sattel dran bleibt, dann kommen natürlich auch nicht gelbe ourys dran


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

danke! bei beiden punkten kann ich dir nur recht geben:



Davidbelize schrieb:


> 1.kurbel (obwohl ich zugeben muss das die passende kurbel immer schwierig zu finden ist.)



ich wollte einfach mal ein rad mit kompletter 952er XTR, aber inzwischen habe ich ja tofus rote turbine...



Davidbelize schrieb:


> 2.vorbau ist farblich ein bruch in dem sonst stimmigen aufbau.es gab mal sehr schöne storck-vorbauten in diesem blau.



das blau ist echt schwer zu treffen. beim teilchenbeschleuniger waren einige teile in der richtung, aber es ist dann halt doch immer wieder das etwas hellere sid-blau.

mit den griffen warst du schneller


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. März 2008)

Bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten echt sehr schick geworden versus!

Vielleicht nen ganz gelben Flite !?
-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-Fli...hash=item110234221634&_trksid=p3286.c69.l1288 <-


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die aussage, dass rot und blau nicht zusammenpassen sollen halte ich für höchst fragwürdig und zu dem vergleich mit den gurken im o.g. thread möchte ich mich lieber nicht äussern...



Okay ich nehme den Vergleich zurück. Es ist definitiv ein schönes Rad. Aber ich hätte es ohne die roten (und gelben) Teile aufgebaut.


----------



## KONI-DU (23. März 2008)

@Versus
Ich finde es richtig schön aufgebaut  
Schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Vielleicht nen ganz gelben Flite !?
> -> http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-Fli...hash=item110234221634&_trksid=p3286.c69.l1288 <-



hätte ich auch lieber gehabt. da meine freundin mir den gelben schon für ihr rennrad abschwatzen wollte, werde ich den mal unter beobachtung nehmen. der höchstbietende "t-lamer" ist doch auch hier unter uns, oder ?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte es ohne die roten (und gelben) Teile aufgebaut.



ok, mit der aussage kann ich was anfangen


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2008)

Klasse, Volker. Ich finde es einfach genial. Ich würde *KEINE* Rote Kurbel verbauen, die 952er ist doch schick! Dann würde ich noch mit Rad und Vorbau zum Pulverer fahren und genau diesen Vorbau im Blau des Rahmens pulvern lassen.
Ich glaube, den Kore gab es auch in Blau. Ich hab noch einen in nos und Gelb, aber das bringt dich nicht weiter..
*
Nochmal: TOLLES BIKE!*


----------



## Backfisch (23. März 2008)

Ich hab evtl einen blauen Kore Vorbau über, genaueres kann ich aber erst in ein paar Tagen sagen.


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

also die kurbel bleibt wohl schon dran. die rote race face (mit silbernen syncros blätter - an dieser stelle nochmal danke an insa + jörg) kommt entweder ans gelbe zaskar, oder an das xizang. die ist tatsächlich 80gr leichter als die xtr.

@backfisch: wenn das so weit ist, melde dich doch. allerdings darf er nicht allzu lang sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2008)

Versus, kannste das gute Stück mal wiegen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## hoeckle (23. März 2008)

Hallo Volker! Schönes Rad.  Glückwunsch, auch wenn Du meine Meinung dazu ja kennst... 

Ansonsten noch ein roter Vorbau, die Kurbel würde ich lassen und mit gelben Sätteln hab ich so meine Probleme...

Hoffe du kannst es bald einfahren...

gruß

waldorf

edit: zu lange fenster offen, hirn eingefroren... to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der höchstbietende "t-lamer" ist doch auch hier unter uns, oder ?



Ja, er (also das königliche "Er") ist unter Euch.


----------



## biker1967 (23. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach mal ein rad mit kompletter 952er XTR


tja, bis auf die Teile am Lenker, die nicht XTR sind...



> das blau ist echt schwer zu treffen. beim teilchenbeschleuniger waren einige teile in der richtung, aber es ist dann halt doch immer wieder das etwas hellere sid-blau.



das blau ist fast auf dem Niveau meines Cannondales. Schönes Bike


----------



## jedinightmare (23. März 2008)

Yo, versus - geiles Bike. Es gibt allerdings nur EIN EINZIGES Outfit, dass Du jetzt beim Biken noch anziehen darfst, damit es farblich stimmig ist...


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Yo, versus - geiles Bike. Es gibt allerdings nur EIN EINZIGES Outfit, dass Du jetzt beim Biken noch anziehen darfst, damit es farblich stimmig ist...



            

nicht, dass sich der umhang im hinterrad verheddert...


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> tja, bis auf die Teile am Lenker, die nicht XTR sind...



die teile heissen "bremshebel"


----------



## jedinightmare (23. März 2008)

Jaja, immer mit Fachbegriffen rumwerfen....


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> das blau ist fast auf dem Niveau meines Cannondales.



  Was sich relativiert, da Can... uuaaarks nicht auf dem Niveau von GTs sind.  Und was ist ein Farbniveau?


----------



## oldman (24. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Was sich relativiert, da Can... uuaaarks nicht auf dem Niveau von GTs sind.  Und was ist ein Farbniveau?



möööööp: CD gehört zur Familie, ist doch bekanntermassen seit neulich ein Geschwisterchen


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ja, er (also das königliche "Er") ist unter Euch.



oh, wie konnten wir (königlicher plural) das vergessen. er möge uns verzeihen


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> möööööp: CD gehört zur Familie, ist doch bekanntermassen seit neulich ein Geschwisterchen



Wenn auch ein hässliches. 
Manchmal auch verkrüppelt, hab schon welche ohne rechtes Vorderes Bein gesehen.
Aber manche fliegen ganz gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn auch ein hässliches.
> Manchmal auch verkrüppelt, hab schon welche ohne rechtes Vorderes Bein gesehen.
> Aber manche fliegen ganz gut.....



lustiges cd-bashing am morgen - tststs...  

da würde ich mich doch nie beteiligen, v. a. nicht wenn es um mein LIEBLINGSMODELL geht  

ich hatte da jetzt erst einen anderen smiley. so einen blauen. den habe ich dann ersetzt, weil ostern ist und man da doch nett sein soll zu seinen mitmenschen!


----------



## coude (24. März 2008)

Das ist mein geiles LTS 3000 DS


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

coude schrieb:


> Das ist mein geiles LTS 3000 DS



der avatar?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (24. März 2008)

Schöne Detailfotos vom GT DHI Pro 08 bei eBay: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-DHI-P...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. März 2008)

MrGadgetFreak schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-DHI-P...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


schöne fotos. kann mir jemand sagen wo es diese GT schraubgriffe einzeln zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (24. März 2008)

Frag den Sepp doch mal direkt: http://www.ski-bilek.de/ Vielleicht kann er das Ganze als Einzel- / Ersatzteil besorgen.


----------



## Heinze (24. März 2008)

Die Bremsen sind doch ein wohl ein Witz oder?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (24. März 2008)

Schade, das DHI Pro mit den Ausstattungsmerkmalen meines DH10 http://scott-sports.com/product/189/689/gambler_dh_10 Wäre bestimmt n Flaggschiff...


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. März 2008)

jo, hab ihn mal angeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> möööööp: CD gehört zur Familie, ist doch bekanntermassen seit neulich ein Geschwisterchen



Bei der Familienkonstellation würde ich das eher Kind (GT) und Kegel (Can... uurraaaks) nennen - und meine Sympathie für diese Coladosen wird dadurch erst recht nicht größer.


----------



## oldman (24. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Bei der Familienkonstellation würde ich das eher Kind (GT) und Kegel (Can... uurraaaks) nennen - und meine Sympathie für diese Coladosen wird dadurch erst recht nicht größer.



naja, das Wort Sympathie kommt ja in meinem Beitrag nicht vor  .
Ich bin aber ein Freund des gepflegten CD Tossings


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> schöne fotos. kann mir jemand sagen wo es diese GT schraubgriffe einzeln zu kaufen gibt?



Wenn der Ski-Bilek sie nicht hat - in der UK-Bucht findest Du die fast immer. Habe dort auch meine 4 Paar gekauft.
Auf die Versandkosten achten!


----------



## CaptainBob (24. März 2008)

[OT-Mode]
was hatt denn GT mit Cannnondale zu tuhen ???
werden die Rahmen der GT´s nun auch per Hand geschweißt ??
[/OT-Mode]

Robi


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

GT und Cann...  - ich kann den Namen einfach nicht schreiben .... gehören beide zu Dorel.


----------



## CaptainBob (24. März 2008)

öhm, krass 

ich find die Cannndinger ja wirklich hässlich (hab noch nie eins gesehen was mir gefällt) aber was die fertigung anghet, soll das ja der einzige Bikehersteller sein der noch in der USA und vorallem von hand schweisst...

werden die GT´s eigentlich Maschienengeschweisst oder per Hand ?

und wenn ich mal noch ne Frage fragen darf:
wie gut oder schlecht sind die Rahmen der Avalanches (der neueren)
weil von selbsternannten "Bikeexperten" hört man nicht viel gutes,
andere dagegen sagen das die Quallität stimmt und ich selbst finde auch das der Rahmen (GT avalance 1.0 2005) recht ordentlich ist.

Robi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die teile heissen "bremshebel"



Musstest du an der Feder der XT-Bremsgriffe rumbiegen, damit sie in der Nut der Alutech-Hebel gehalten hat?!


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. März 2008)

@cleiende 

danke für den tip


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Musstest du an der Feder der XT-Bremsgriffe rumbiegen, damit sie in der Nut der Alutech-Hebel gehalten hat?!



der mann kennt sich aus  
anfangs dachte ich, ich wäre einfach zu dappig beim zusammensetzen, dann die flachzange angesetzt ging es ganz einfach!

@captain bob: es laufen hier einige neuere avalanches im forum und so weit ich weiss sind alle besitzer (die auch *FAHRER* sind) zufrieden bis angetan. 
die selbsternannten experten saßen vermutlich noch nie auf einem avalanche, sondern haben irgendwo gelesen, dass es die bikes mal im auto-zubehör-markt zu kaufen gab.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. März 2008)

CaptainBob schrieb:


> ich find die Cannndinger ja wirklich hässlich (hab noch nie eins gesehen was mir gefällt)



Ich find die "neuen" Cannondales auch nicht hübsch. Die alten Retros, noch laaange vor der Lefty-Zeit, die fand ich aber ziemlich geil. Insbesondere gabs damals ein Cannondale "Omega" in quitschgelb. Der Rahmen hatte es mir damals echt angetan, aber als armer Schüler war der damals in etwa so wiet entfernt wie die Anschaffung einer Boeing 747. Aber dennoch, es GAB schöne Cannondales.


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> @cleiende
> 
> danke für den tip



Gern geschehen, hier, noch etwas konkreter:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LOCK-ON-HANDLEBAR-GRIPS-MTB-BMX_W0QQitemZ380009864088QQihZ025QQcategoryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oder hier, da würde ich erst nach den Versandkosten fragen!
Hier mag sich u.U. eine Sammelbestellung lohnen (45 Paar auf Lager)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lock-on-Grips-in-black_W0QQitemZ250096242248QQihZ015QQcategoryZ56194QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem




jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich find die "neuen" Cannondales auch nicht hübsch. Die alten Retros, noch laaange vor der Lefty-Zeit, die fand ich aber ziemlich geil. Insbesondere gabs damals ein Cannondale "Omega" in quitschgelb. Der Rahmen hatte es mir damals echt angetan, aber als armer Schüler war der damals in etwa so wiet entfernt wie die Anschaffung einer Boeing 747. Aber dennoch, es GAB schöne Cannondales.



Absof*****lutely right!
Das M800, "Beast of the East", ein Trailbomber ohne Vergleich. Das war ein tolles Nischenprodukt, ist heute unterschätzt.
Allerdings erfordet das Rad eine sehr feste Hand bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, der Lenkwinkel war sehr steil.


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Absof*****lutely right!
> Das M800, "Beast of the East", ein Trailbomber ohne Vergleich. Das war ein tolles Nischenprodukt, ist heute unterschätzt.
> Allerdings erfordet das Rad eine sehr feste Hand bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, der Lenkwinkel war sehr steil.




Bin bei 2 Ausfahren mit meinem 3x am Baum gelandet. Was nix für mich -> Avis 

Robert


----------



## biker1967 (25. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ..dass es die bikes mal im auto-zubehör-markt zu kaufen gab.



richtig, bei uns hier war es der http://www.hela.de/autopark/index_autopark_fahrraeder.htm

Restbestände sind noch zu finden


----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Versus, kannste das gute Stück mal wiegen? Würde mich mal interessieren.



gestern abend so wie auf den fotos zu sehen gewogen: 11.8 kg

für klickies kommen dann noch ca. 100gr drauf.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gestern abend so wie auf den fotos zu sehen gewogen: 11.8 kg
> 
> für klickies kommen dann noch ca. 100gr drauf.



Netter Wert, ich brauch so einen Rahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. März 2008)

Mein I-drive pro steht zum Verkauf    

passt Dir aber nicht, ist M....

VG
Peter



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Netter Wert, ich brauch so einen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Netter Wert, ich brauch so einen Rahmen



ich denke 11.5 kg sind locker machbar. allein bei laufrädern, reifen und schläuchen sind gut noch 300gr rauszuholen und sonst sind auch keinerlei leichtbauteile verbaut.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> passt Dir aber nicht, ist M....



Hast Recht, ich bräuchte L bzw. mind. 50cm.


----------



## SingleLight (25. März 2008)

Kein Zaskar und noch zu Zeit 21 Gänge, aber trotzdem macht das Ding richtig Spaß.  LX Kurbel + Umwerfer, XT Schaltwerk und Deore Trigger. Die Farbe hat ja auch nicht jeder 







Gruß
Christian


----------



## Backfisch (25. März 2008)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Stemmel (25. März 2008)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Die Farbe hat ja auch nicht jeder



stimmt


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

@SingleLight: Ja, schöne Farbe, schickes Rad.  Schutzbleche mögen sinnvoll sein, sehen aber bescheiden  aus.


----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

willkommen im verein! 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Die Farbe hat ja auch nicht jeder



jeder nicht, mancher schon


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

Immer wieder eine absolute Augenweide, das Zaskar.


----------



## SingleLight (25. März 2008)

@versus, jo Dein cooles Bike kannte ich schon, ich hätte nie gedacht das rot so gut zur Rahmenfarbe passt. Echt Hammer das Rad!

Jo, nach dem ich 45 km im Hagel-/Schneesturm und Regenfall am Karfreitag geradelt bin, war mir die Optik egal und da mussten Samstag ein paar Schutzbleche her. So schlimm finde ich die nun auch nicht, ist ja kein Schönwetterrad, da bin ich auf trockene Schuhe und Po echt froh

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem "GT - Flur" mit allen fahrbaren GT's. Habens hier schön warm!


----------



## zaskar-le (25. März 2008)

Dann auch mal meine aktuelle GT-Ecke.
*Mit Aufpasser...  *


----------



## versus (26. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Dann auch mal meine aktuelle GT-Ecke.
> *Mit Aufpasser...  *



guter dresscode bei euch zuhause! und ein paar protektoren passen da auch noch drunter  

@sascha: schöne sammlung


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2008)

Nochmal mein Ruckus mit neuem Cockpit.


----------



## -lupo- (26. März 2008)

Nice, moe! Ich liebe die 05er decals an den Ruckus (aber das weisst du ja).
Was ist das für ein Vorbau; ein Race Face?


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Nice, moe! Ich liebe die 05er decals an den Ruckus (aber das weisst du ja).
> Was ist das für ein Vorbau; ein Race Face?



Das ist ein Truvativ Hussefelt:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7712


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Zaskar.





Nach der letzten Schlammrunde musste erst mal Never Dull herhalten, damit er wieder so schön glänzt.


----------



## Kint (27. März 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> jo, hab ihn mal angeschrieben



also ich hab die dinger gefahren und ich kann sie nicht empfehlen. das gummi ist derart weich, dass sie nach ca 500km durch gerubbelt bzw glatt sind, und wenns nass wird dann sindse rutschig. der klemmechanismus ist gut, allerdings auf ne plastehülse aufgesteckt. da gibts afaik auch schönere lösungen. ich hab meine dann mit oury überziehern vor weiteem regen geschütztt ... und jetzt sindse super...


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> allerdings auf ne plastehülse aufgesteckt.


hmm, die griffe in schwarz aus der bucht sehen vom klemmmechanismus doch aus wie odi und konsorten. 
welche griffe meinst du jetzt genau? sind die unterschiedlich?


edit:
es sind definitiv unterschiedliche griffe.
danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Kint (28. März 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> hmm, die griffe in schwarz aus der bucht sehen vom klemmmechanismus doch aus wie odi und konsorten.
> welche griffe meinst du jetzt genau? sind die unterschiedlich?
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab meine aus der uk bucht mein ich... simpel schwarz, links und rechts aluhülsen die einem plasteröhrchen aufgesteckt sind und dessen laschen klemmen. auf dem plaströhrchen sitzt dieser gnadenlos schlechte gummi. sieht abgesehen von der aluhülsen farbe identisch zu denen vom dhi aus. 

wie gesagt die konstruktion ist ok, steht 4xgt drauf, alles toll - vielleicht nicht so edel wie ne aluhülse aber dafür leichter, aber der gummi ist das letzte. in null komma nix weggerubbelt.


----------



## B-Ston3D (28. März 2008)

ich wette, das sind verchromte kunststoffteile mit metallschelle darunter.
so wie hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(schlecht) zu sehen. ich habe ähnliche griffe von 2danger und die sind nicht so toll.
ich denke beim DHI Pro wird die schraube im 90° winkel in den griff geschraubt und drückt ein blech auf den lenker wie oben zu sehen.

dagegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hier (schlecht) zu sehen, die metallschelle hat einen schlitz und wird über die schraube zusammengedrückt, wie bei odi und co.
oder? 

so, genug bilder geklaut..

danke, ich werd mein glück mit den weichen gummies versuchen


----------



## burn440 (30. März 2008)

Hi GT-Freunde ,
habe gestern ein paar Bilder meines 91`GT-Karakoram gemacht .
Habe das Rad 91 neu gekauft .Rahmengröße ist 16" ,Farbe nennt sich 
"Inferno" (Musste ich damals unbedingt haben  ) .Das GT wurde die ganzen Jahre ständig bewegt ,auch jahrelang täglich ins Geschäft (30km).
Ich finde dafür ist der Zustand echt noch Top . 
Habe sogar die originalen Ritchey Megabite 2.1 Reifen von 91 drauf (hatte ich die ganzen Jahre weggehangen).
Auf dem letzten Bild ist noch das 91`Talera meiner Frau mit drauf .














































MFG Chrisi


----------



## Backfisch (30. März 2008)

Superschön!


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2008)

Wow, das Inferno ist geil!  

Hat das Rad immer lichtgeschützt gestanden?! Ich habe eine Inferno-Gabel hier, die sieht übel aus. Der Lack ist total ausgebleicht, die ist stellenweise eher gelb als orange


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wow, das Inferno ist geil!
> 
> Hat das Rad immer lichtgeschützt gestanden?! Ich habe eine Inferno-Gabel hier, die sieht übel aus. Der Lack ist total ausgebleicht, die ist stellenweise eher gelb als orange



Bei meinem 91er Tequesta habe ich die gleiche Lackierung , leider ist der Lack am Oberrohr etwas ausgeblichen 
Mir persönlich hat das blaue damal besser gefallen, aber leider bekomme ich das nichtmehr 
Aber sonst ist das Tequesta  ein geiles Rad


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. März 2008)

Der Lack vom Inferno sieht echt klasse aus, gerad auch in anbetracht der Laufleistung.
Zur Griff-Diskussion:
Ich bin vorgestern ein Sanction probeweise gefahren, das hatte richtig geile 4xGT-gelabelte Schraubgriffe im Carbonlook (Gummi Schwarz, Enden Carbonlook, ähnlich so wie die letzten von BStoned geposteten). Obs wirklich Carbon oder nur Plastik war, weiß ich nicht. Passend dazu hatte das Sanction eine GT-CarbonHeadsetkappe und Spacer. Händler meinte, er versucht mal die zu bekommen, sind aber OEM Teile.
Das Sanction fährt sich übrigens echt geil, null Wippen beim bergauftreten, ich halte es echt noch für tourentauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. März 2008)

burn440 schrieb:


> Hi GT-Freunde ,
> habe gestern ein paar Bilder meines 91`GT-Karakoram gemacht .
> Habe das Rad 91 neu gekauft .Rahmengröße ist 16" ,Farbe nennt sich
> "Inferno" (Musste ich damals unbedingt haben  ) .Das GT wurde die ganzen Jahre ständig bewegt ,auch jahrelang täglich ins Geschäft (30km).
> ...



hallo chrisi und willkommen im club  
schöner einstand mit solchen bikes. das karakoram ist ein traum! bei mir vor der haustür steht auch ein inferno und das ist wie von moe beschrieben richtig orange. sieht in orange aber auch noch klasse aus. irgendwann mache ich ihm mal einen zettel an den lenker...

einen, bzw. zwei kritikpunkte muss ich allerdings äussern:
die hörnchen sind deutlich zu klobig für den schlanken stahlrahmen und die griffe ebenfalls. klar müssen griffe in erster linie bequem sein, aber barends gibt es viiiel schönere ;-)


----------



## Karakoram95 (30. März 2008)

Okay abgesehen von den Problem mit dem Knacken im Hinterbau :-( (was auch immer schuld ist), ist mein Zaskar ja fertig, aber leider nicht fahrbereit.


----------



## versus (30. März 2008)

ist doch schick geworden ! ich dachte es ist nun fahrbereit !?


----------



## Karakoram95 (30. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist doch schick geworden ! ich dachte es ist nun fahrbereit !?




Naja ab einem gewissen Kraftaufwand hört man bei jedem Kurbeltritt ein Knacken, da mich das so nervt und ich nix beschädigen will ist es, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass alles angebaut ist, nicht fahrbereit.
Heute wäre das erste schöne und trockene Wochenende gewesen und ich kann mit dem Zaskar nicht raus, es ist wirklich zum  !
Bin wirklich deprimiert, denn immerhin habe ich das Bike jetzt seit August 2007 aufgebaut.


----------



## burn440 (30. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wow, das Inferno ist geil!
> 
> Hat das Rad immer lichtgeschützt gestanden?! Ich habe eine Inferno-Gabel hier, die sieht übel aus. Der Lack ist total ausgebleicht, die ist stellenweise eher gelb als orange



Hi Kingmoe ,
ja das Rad steht zu Hause in der Garage und im Geschäft stand es unter einem großen Dach ,darum ist der Lack wahrscheinlich noch so gut .


"Versus" ,bei der Wahl der Griffe ging es mir in erster Linie ,wie Du auch 
schon erwähnt hast ,um die Bequemlichkeit ,da ich Probleme mit einschlafenden Händen hatte .(ist jetzt wesentlich besser )

MFG Chrisi


----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2008)

burn da haste echt ne supernova.


----------



## SingleLight (31. März 2008)

Sehr schönes GT 

gruß
Christian


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

Hier der Familiennachwuchs. Dank Volker & Manni ist er jetzt so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 













Gewicht: 8,2 kg


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen.







 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (31. März 2008)

erst  dann  und  wunderschönes Bike und natürlich tolle Bilder!


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

nicht schlecht...


----------



## hoeckle (1. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/69452
> 
> ...




   ​


----------



## Stemmel (1. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier der Familiennachwuchs. Dank Volker & Manni ist er jetzt so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.





Kelme schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt.


----------



## kingmoe (1. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen.



Rrrrrrrrr, mach dich nackig, gib mir Tiernamen...


----------



## Janikulus (2. April 2008)

heute angekommen, aufgebau, Eggis drann und erste Runde gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Sehr schön, sehr schön - auch wenn's kein reiner Renner ist...


----------



## korat (3. April 2008)

das "inferno" ist wirklich grandios und auf bestem wege, "tequila sunrise" als mein lieblingsdesign abzulösen.
in hellblau kannte und liebte ich es ja schon, aber daß es diese geniale tupfen/splatterkombi auch in grün gibt, war mir neu.

könnte nicht jeder der besitzer ein möglichst unausgeblichenes rohrstück heraussägen und an kingmoe schicken, damit es zusammen mit den vorbauten in der _hamburger galerie_ (sozusagen als datenbank für künftige reproduktionen) aufgehängt und bestaunt werden kann? danke!

und kelme: wahrlich ein großer wurf! ich freu mich schon drauf, es in echt zu sehen


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (3. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


>




Sorry, aber der Vorbau an einem Rennrad ist nur grausig. Dazu der gewellte Lenker, da hätte der an sich schöne Rahmen was netteres verdient.


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2008)

Du kannst die Inferno-Gabel gerne haben, ist zwar auf der einen Seite ausgebleicht, aber hat noch schöne Stellen. Hast ja wegen des Vorbaus noch was gut.

@all: Korat macht nur Spaß, bitte nichts zersägen! ;-))



korat schrieb:


> das "inferno" ist wirklich grandios und auf bestem wege, "tequila sunrise" als mein lieblingsdesign abzulösen.
> in hellblau kannte und liebte ich es ja schon, aber daß es diese geniale tupfen/splatterkombi auch in grün gibt, war mir neu.
> 
> könnte nicht jeder der besitzer ein möglichst unausgeblichenes rohrstück heraussägen und an kingmoe schicken, damit es zusammen mit den vorbauten in der _hamburger galerie_ (sozusagen als datenbank für künftige reproduktionen) aufgehängt und bestaunt werden kann? danke!
> ...


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Vorbau an einem Rennrad ist nur grausig. Dazu der gewellte Lenker, da hätte der an sich schöne Rahmen was netteres verdient.



DER vorbau geht NUR an einem rennrad, da es ein rennradvorbau mit 26,0mm klemmung ist


----------



## Grusel (3. April 2008)

Nach langem Winterschlaf, wiederbelebter Plastebomber... (sorry an alle Classicliebenden)
GT nach heutiger Ausfahrt ... der Schnee ist fast weg !






Wenn ich mit meinen Autoprojekten durch bin, kommt was klassisches  Versprochen...


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

cool! das erste richtig dreckige ;-)


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2008)

Sauber, endlich mal ne Limousine wo man das Rad unzerlegt in den Kofferraum bekommt. 
Solch pragmatisches Handeln zeichnet den GT Fahrer aus.


----------



## Grusel (3. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Sauber, endlich mal ne Limousine wo man das Rad unzerlegt in den Kofferraum bekommt.
> Solch pragmatisches Handeln zeichnet den GT Fahrer aus.



Naja, der Dart taugt da nicht fuer. Empfehlen kann ich fuer Pragmatiker den hier. (hab mal das 2te GT davor gestellt, damit es nicht ganz OT wird)


----------



## oldman (3. April 2008)

@grusel
anhand deiner Bikes und deiner Autos gehe ich davon aus, dass du ein Anhaenger von echtem Maennersport bist!  
sehr sympathisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (3. April 2008)

Finnland = schönes Land!
gruß gtbiker


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2008)

ehem, hast Du vielleicht auch einen Challenger? Dann käme ich gerne mal zur Probefahrt vorbei


----------



## Grusel (4. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ehem, hast Du vielleicht auch einen Challenger? Dann käme ich gerne mal zur Probefahrt vorbei



Ne, zum Glueck nicht... Challenger, Charger, Mustang etc ist alles so mainstream  Im Freundeskreis fahren einige Challenger, leider alle "untermotorisiert"  Der Dart (ist ein 2d GT von 1965) ist da schon ganz nett. Im Moment bastel ich an dem richtigen Motor, 318 cui mit runden 340ps ist drin und der neue wird ein 340cui mit Kompressor  Probefahren kein Thema, Gästehaus passt auch, aber dafuer musste dann helfen nette Trails hier zu bauen... haben rund 20km^2 Wald hinter dem Haus...


----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2008)

Grusel schrieb:


> Ne, zum Glueck nicht... Challenger, Charger, Mustang etc ist alles so mainstream  Im Freundeskreis fahren einige Challenger, leider alle "untermotorisiert"  Der Dart (ist ein 2d GT von 1965) ist da schon ganz nett. Im Moment bastel ich an dem richtigen Motor, 318 cui mit runden 340ps ist drin und der neue wird ein 340cui mit Kompressor  Probefahren kein Thema, Gästehaus passt auch, aber dafuer musste dann helfen nette Trails hier zu bauen... haben rund 20km^2 Wald hinter dem Haus...



Und ich fahre (noch) Corsa und habe eine vierspurige Straße vor dem Haus...


----------



## Grusel (4. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und ich fahre (noch) Corsa und habe eine vierspurige Straße vor dem Haus...



Corsa und Astra fahren wir als Alltagsauto, vorm Haus ist nen Sandweg, d.h. 2x im Jahr neue Stossdämpfer (TueV ist jährlich hier ....). Freundin fährt jeden morgen 73km zur Arbeit ... nix ist perfekt


----------



## salzbrezel (4. April 2008)

> Corsa und Astra



Zwei feine Autos. Meinen ersten Astra vermisse ich sehr, über 200000km sind kein Problem für die Wagen.

Zwei schöne Räder hast du auch, besonders das iDrive ist der Wahnsinn. Finnland an sich ist ja landschaftlich eher öde, ich habe mal ein Semester in Umea in Schweden studiert und war zweimal "drüben". Ist wahrscheinlich Gewöhnung, aber ich war froh, als ich wieder zu Hause in der Rhön war. Ein paar Hügel mit Laubbäumen sind auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Zwei feine Autos. Meinen ersten Astra vermisse ich sehr, über 200000km sind kein Problem für die Wagen.
> ...
> Ein paar Hügel mit Laubbäumen sind auch nicht zu verachten



Hügel gibt´s hier auch kaum. Aber Laubbäume! Und ab Dienstag einen Zafira. Da passt dann auch mal das Rad rein, um in die Harburger "Berge" zu fahren  

   

sorry für Off Topic


----------



## minhang (4. April 2008)

Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal im Harburger Hochgebirge... wenn meine Hand wieder heil ist, ist bestimmt auch mein einarmig aufgebautes Zaskar fertig  Und dann gehts wieder jedes Wochenende In die "Hamburger Schweiz" 

Auch sorry fürs drauf reagieren...


----------



## Triturbo (4. April 2008)

Ich hab meiner Freundin mal was gekauft, ich konnte ihre Baumarkt-Gurke einfach nicht mehr ertragen. Der Sattel kommt natürlich noch höher und andere Kleinigkeiten werden noch behoben (jaja der Plastering). Es ist jetzt unser 2. GT und ich muss sagen, dass es sich auf den ersten 50km erstaunlich gut gefahren hat. Und für den Preis erst recht. 





Kurbel, Schaltung und Sattelstange werden noch ausgetauscht, ich denke an LX und FSA o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. April 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt unser 2. GT und ich muss sagen, dass es sich auf den ersten 50km erstaunlich gut gefahren hat. Und für den Preis erst recht.



und schick aussehen tut es auch noch! mit mattschwarz kann man eigentlich nie viel falsch machen


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

Was hast Du denn bezahlt? Ich will ja nicht gemein sein, aber das 1,0 Disc gibt es gerade für 400,-

Aber der Rahmen ist echt schick, ich mag die neuen matten Avas.


----------



## Triturbo (4. April 2008)

Danke, 

@ versus : Seh ich auch so. In dem Rahmen steckt noch viel Potenzial.

@ Backfisch : Ich habe es von ski-bilek und mit Versand 260 â¬ bezahlt.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. April 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ Backfisch : Ich habe es von ski-bilek und mit Versand 260 â¬ bezahlt.



Es ist wirklich verrÃ¼ckt, fÃ¼r welches Geld sie die RÃ¤der raushauen...


----------



## korat (4. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> aber das 1,0 Disc gibt es gerade für 400,-



ei wo dann?
(für nichthessen: ja wo denn?)
bei fahrrad-de jedenfalls nicht, oder vielleicht nicht mehr?


----------



## Triturbo (4. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich verrückt, für welches Geld sie die Räder raushauen...



Man sollte aber sagen, dass ich es für den Preis ersteigert habe. Mein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

.....hier mal ne kleine Impression vom Lago Maggiore 2004.....sind se nicht süß,wie sie da so verschmust das Panorama genießen? 




und dann noch Gaiseljoch/Österreich 2004.....



cheers!


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

Das Ruckus hat jetzt einen längeren Vorbau (den ich evtl. noch umdrehe / vorher war's ein Hussefelt) und gleich seine verbesserte Tourentauglichkeit unter Beweis stellen müssen: Alsterwanderweg Ohlsdorf-Kayhude und zurück, mit Anfahrt runde 50km. Mit dem LRS (Minion DH auf Double Track) auf dem feuchten bis schlammigen Boden echt lustig. 


@ Triturbo: 260 ist echt super für so ein ordentliches Rad.


@korat:
Die haben's tatsächlich wieder auf 799 hochgesetzt, dabei stand da was von "bis 30. April" oder so.


----------



## versus (5. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....hier mal ne kleine Impression vom Lago Maggiore 2004.....sind se nicht süß,wie sie da so verschmust das Panorama genießen?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!



  schöne fotos! ist das zufällig der monte tamaro?


----------



## spatzel (5. April 2008)

@versus:nee,der ist ja nördlich vom See,das ist einer der Hausberge von Cannobio.....


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

jetzt mit Pace RC31


----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> hier (schlecht) zu sehen, die metallschelle hat einen schlitz und wird über die schraube zusammengedrückt, wie bei odi und co.
> oder?
> 
> so, genug bilder geklaut..
> ...



also imho sind 1 und 3 identisch abgesehen von der farbe. aluhülsen mit schlitz und gewinde für die madenschrauben. ich habe die unteren die nummer 3, da sind die klemmringe auf ne plasthülse aufgesteckt, und drücken dessen laschen zusammen. und der gummi ist grauslig wie schon gesagt. 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Finnland = schönes Land!
> gruß gtbiker




auf jeden fall....!


----------



## muttipullover (6. April 2008)

So jetzt mal meins:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar BJ.98
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid XC 2001
Schaltung: XT
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit SL
LRS: XT Mavic X517
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC
Stütze: Race Face Deus XC
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus XC
Sattel:Selle Italia SLR XC
Pedale: XT
Gewicht: 10,7 kg













Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Race Face Deus Kurbel.
Hab das Rad in erster Linie zum fahren aufgebaut und 
das macht richtig Spaß. Bin jedes mal wieder begeistert.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## butsche2002 (6. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> sehr schönes bike .........weißt du wieviel es jetzt wiegt !?
> ....hast du schon erfahrungen mit der starrgabel im gelände gemacht ??
> ich überlege auch auf eine pace oder ritchey um zu satteln ........habe aber bisher null erfahrung damit


----------



## oliversen (6. April 2008)

Update von meinem Avalanche:
Jetzt mit Supermoto's, mehr Blau und viel Licht fuer die Nacht.









oliversen


----------



## Grusel (6. April 2008)

Schönes Rad, aber um deinen Garten musste dich auch mal kuemmern  Obwohl deine Grillhuette mag ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

schönes bike oli,

allerdings hätte ich den knubbel hinten an der sattelstütze (nicht nur ;-) fürs foto abgenommen.


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...
> jetzt mit Pace RC31



Sieht pfeilschnell aus! 

Deine ehemalige R7 kommt jetzt übrigens auch an ein Zaskar Team


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

Hier mal der Status Quo:





Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt. Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze werden auch noch getauscht. Wollt eigentlich 2.25er Nobbys aufziehen, die Schläuche sind aber nur bis 2.1 Zoll. Oder ist das egal? Hab da noch nie so drauf geachtet und bei meinem einzigen Bike mit Reifen >2.1 Zoll habe ich den LRS komplett fertig gkauft 

Die Mythos sehen aber schicker aus, als ich erwartet habe.


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wollt eigentlich 2.25er Nobbys aufziehen, die Schläuche sind aber nur bis 2.1 Zoll. Oder ist das egal?



Geht, es sei denn es sind 1,5"-2,1" Schläuche.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die Mythos sehen aber schicker aus, als ich erwartet habe.



Die sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie fahren sich auch super.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt. Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze werden auch noch getauscht. Wollt eigentlich 2.25er Nobbys aufziehen, die Schläuche sind aber nur bis 2.1 Zoll. Oder ist das egal? Hab da noch nie so drauf geachtet und bei meinem einzigen Bike mit Reifen >2.1 Zoll habe ich den LRS komplett fertig gkauft
> 
> Die Mythos sehen aber schicker aus, als ich erwartet habe.



ich würde sagen das geht. allerdings würde ich auch sagen, dass die skinwall-mythos nicht zu dem rest gehen. nn (oder rr) scheint mir optisch und technisch geeigneter.


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie fahren sich auch super.



Ich weiss, ich hab sie jahrelang auf meinem Centurion gefahen und dann bei BOC zugeschlagen, als Restbestände verramsct wurden. Allerdings sind es zwei Vorderreifen (F).

@ cleiende: Die Schläuche sind Kenda Ultralight, ich meine da stand was von 1.9-2.15 drauf, oder so.

@ versus: Ich mag die Reifen einfach, aber sie würden an einem einfarbigen "oldschool" GT-Rahmen natürlich besser aussehen. Ich werde morgen vielleicht mal die Nobbys draufziehen. Bis ich mit dem Bike fahren kann, dauert es eh noch


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> sehr schönes bike .........weißt du wieviel es jetzt wiegt !?
> ....hast du schon erfahrungen mit der starrgabel im gelände gemacht ??
> ich überlege auch auf eine pace oder ritchey um zu satteln ........habe aber bisher null erfahrung damit



wiegt um die 9,4kg, aber noch mit Blei-LRS , die Pace fährt sich auf Forstwegen und Mittelgebirgs-Trails besser wie die SID die vorher verbaut war nur wenn es ruppig wird fehlt eben eine richtige Federung. Ich werde die Marathontauglichkeit in zwei Wochen beim Kellerwald-Marathon testen, wenn Du starr fahren willst nimm die Pace in 440mm Einbauhöhe, die Ritchey baut mit 395mm viel zu tief.



Backfisch schrieb:


> Sieht pfeilschnell aus!
> 
> Deine ehemalige R7 kommt jetzt übrigens auch an ein Zaskar Team


ist es auch   die 80mm R7 passt wunderbar.



Backfisch schrieb:


> Die Mythos sehen aber schicker aus, als ich erwartet habe.


rollen aber wie Traktorreifen, lieber was vernünftiges wie z.B. Michelin XCR, Conti Race King SS oder eben Schwalbe NN oder RR 08. Die Conti Race King gibts auch mit weißer Seitenwand wenns denn sein muss.


----------



## zaskar-le (6. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> die Pace fährt sich auf Forstwegen und Mittelgebirgs-Trails besser wie die SID die vorher verbaut war nur wenn es ruppig wird fehlt eben eine richtige Federung.



...da kann ich mich übrigens nur anschließen! 
Ich fahre eine etwas ältere Pace an meinem *beeeep* und war sofort begeistert - die Fahreigenschaften sind wirklich traumhaft, und unter den starren dämpft sie noch ganz gut. Solltet Ihr mal ausprobieren, ist aber natürlich nicht für jeden Einsatzzweck geeignet. Dafür geht das Teil jetzt wirklich ab wie Schmitts Katze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (7. April 2008)

das sind aber 2 front-mythos , oder?!


----------



## Backfisch (7. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich hab sie jahrelang auf meinem Centurion gefahen und dann bei BOC zugeschlagen, als Restbestände verramsct wurden. Allerdings sind es zwei Vorderreifen (F).


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2008)

Zaskar 06 nachm ersten zusammenstecken:


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

mal was off topic, da ich echt am staunen bin: 

woher kommt denn zur zeit dieser starrgabel-an-aktuellen-bikes-trend ??? ist nicht nur hier zu beobachten.
an klassikern okay, aber an den neueren rahmen verstehe ich das nicht. fahrt ihr nur auf schotterwegen? 
ich komme gerade von meiner feierabendrunde und bin mir sicher, mit starrgabel hätte es bergab nur halb so viel spass gemacht!

ich bitte diese frage nicht als anmache zu verstehen, sondern als ernstgemeintes interesse (z.zt. muss man hier recht vorsichtig sein...)!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> woher kommt denn zur zeit dieser starrgabel-an-aktuellen-bikes-trend ???



obwohl ich durch meine alten Böcke nicht Zielgruppe der Fragestellung bin,

- braucht man in Berlin durch gemäßigte Topographie nicht wirklich was Federndes
- habe ich großen Spaß am direkten Lenkverhalten
- erfreue ich mich an extremer Unkompliziertheit (kann nix kaputtgehen)
- nehme ich gern noch den Gewichtsvorteil mit
- mag ich die Optik eines starren Hardtails.

Aber wie gesagt: was wirklich aktuelles fahre ich ja derzeit gar nicht


----------



## minhang (7. April 2008)

Habe an meinem "Nicht GT" auch ne Starrgaben und dazu noch mit scheibe...
Ähnlich wie mein Vorredner mag ich die direktheit und das arbeiten mit dem rad im gelände... wenns aber mal etwas anspruchsvoller wird, nehme ich dann aber auch mal gerne ne federung. paradoxer weise baue ich mein 93 zaskar mit einer sid auf....
Ich fahre die bikes abwechselnd und die strecken unterscheidn sich dabei dann natürlich auch ein wenig... das starre bike wird dann eher für die schnellen touren mit vielen anstiegen und leichteren trails genommen, während das mit der federgaben eher auch mal "richtige" downhills fahren darf.

das mit der optik ist so eine sache... interessanter weise finde ich z.b. die zassis für die meisten starrgabeln viel zu wuchtig von den rohren her. an meinem titanbike hingegen wirkt sich eine federgabel eher optisch frontlastig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> fahrt ihr nur auf schotterwegen?
> ich komme gerade von meiner feierabendrunde und bin mir sicher, mit starrgabel hätte es bergab nur halb so viel spass gemacht!



Kommt immer auf die Feierabendrunde an , meine geht überwiegend auf Forstwegen bergauf und typische Mittelgebirgs-Trails bergab. Bist du schon mal eine Pace RC31 oder eine Ritchey WCS/Token/etc. gefahren? Falls nicht, wirst Du überrascht von der (Federungs)Performance dieser Gabeln sein. Ich bin in meinem Zaskar vorher eine SID von 2005 gefahren, die Pace ist der SID in fast allen Disziplinen überlegen. Ich fahre meinen Haustrail mit der Pace nur unwesentlich langsamer als mit der SID, mit der R7 am anderen Hardtail ist das natürlich was anderes, dann merkt man eben die geringe Steifigkeit der SID. Wie bereits gesagt werde ich die 80er Runde des Kellerwald-Marathons mit Starrgabel fahren und rechne mit keinen Nachteilen.


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die Feierabendrunde an , meine geht überwiegend auf Forstwegen bergauf und typische Mittelgebirgs-Trails bergab. Bist du schon mal eine Pace RC31 oder eine Ritchey WCS/Token/etc. gefahren? Falls nicht, wirst Du überrascht von der (Federungs)Performance dieser Gabeln sein. Ich bin in meinem Zaskar vorher eine SID von 2005 gefahren, die Pace ist der SID in fast allen Disziplinen überlegen. Ich fahre meinen Haustrail mit der Pace nur unwesentlich langsamer als mit der SID, mit der R7 am anderen Hardtail ist das natürlich was anderes, dann merkt man eben die geringe Steifigkeit der SID. Wie bereits gesagt werde ich die 80er Runde des Kellerwald-Marathons mit Starrgabel fahren und rechne mit keinen Nachteilen.



danke für die aufklärungsarbeit. zugegebenermassen bin ich noch keine pace gefahren. würde mich schon mal interessieren. vielleicht kann ich das beim treffen mal nachholen  
ich war nur einst mit meiner stahl-starrgabel im wald unterwegs und war mir danach sicher, dass dieser retro-ausflug einmalig bleiben wird. 
allerdings war das in meiner alten heimat, der pfalz, wo es fast nur wurzelige trails gibt.


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> danke für die aufklärungsarbeit. zugegebenermassen bin ich noch keine pace gefahren. würde mich schon mal interessieren. vielleicht kann ich das beim treffen mal nachholen
> ich war nur einst mit meiner stahl-starrgabel im wald unterwegs und war mir danach sicher, dass dieser retro-ausflug einmalig bleiben wird.
> allerdings war das in meiner alten heimat, der pfalz, wo es fast nur wurzelige trails gibt.



Ich bin den Winter über mit einer Kinesis-Gurke mit CroMo-Starrgabel gefahren, so bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen, die Pace ist aber wirklich kein Vergleich zu einer Alu- oder CroMo-Starrgabel. Diese Dinger tun ab Km 50 einfach nur weh. Wurzeltarils machen aber auch mit der Pace nicht wirklich Spaß wenn der Rest der Meute auf Fullys oder gefederten Hardtails unterwegs ist. Ein Rigid-Bike ist in erster Linie auf Mittelgebirgs-Marathonstecken schnell und da gehört es auch hin, in den Alpen würde ich mir soetwas nicht antun. Kellerwald fahre ich damit nur weil der Marathon fahrtechnisch anspruchslos ist.


----------



## hoeckle (8. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mal was off topic, da ich echt am staunen bin:
> 
> woher kommt denn zur zeit dieser starrgabel-an-aktuellen-bikes-trend ??? ist nicht nur hier zu beobachten.
> an klassikern okay, aber an den neueren rahmen verstehe ich das nicht. fahrt ihr nur auf schotterwegen?
> ...


 
teasemodus on

Vor allem spart man sich damit so unnützes technisches Gedöns wie Lockout....   

teasemodus off


----------



## SingleLight (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
dann gebe ich einfach auch mal meinen Senf dazu
Also alle meine 4 Räder haben ein Starrgabel, da ich eher der Typ bin der schnell hoch auf die Berg will, runter komme ich immer irgendwie. Ich mag keine federrei beim Bergauffahrten, so richtig Lock-out kostet nur Gewicht oder viel Geld, eine Federgabel mit dem richtigem Gewicht und dem was ich haben will kostet gleich das 4-5 fache, dazu kommt noch das die Dinger gewartet werden müssen.
Ich mag auch die schlanke Form der Starrgabeln, so ne Federgabel sieht immer wie ein Klotz aus. Das Vorderrad mal hochreisen macht ja auch Spaß
Aber ich fahre glaube ich auch nicht die richtig harten Trails, eher Wander-Waldwege

Gruß
Christian


----------



## versus (8. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> teasemodus on
> 
> Vor allem spart man sich damit so unnützes technisches Gedöns wie Lockout....
> 
> teasemodus off



eh, are you talking to ME?


----------



## hoeckle (8. April 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## Davidbelize (8. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> :d :d :d



sorry ot


es ist egal wie schnell du rennst. ich habe hier 6 freunde die können schneller rennen als du.











einer der  sten sätze der filmgeschichte.


----------



## Backfisch (8. April 2008)

Wer wegrennt, stirbt müde.


(Alte Scharfschützenweisheit)


----------



## Michaelmini (9. April 2008)

Hallo
Mein 1999er XCR LE in Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

wow! was für ein tolles rad ! ! !
meiner meinung passt die gabel farblich zwar ÜBERHAUPT nicht dazu und auch flaschenhalter und dämpfer würde ich tauschen, aber der rest sieht top aus. 

bist du erstbesitzer? frage nur, weil ich noch nie ein poliertes LE gesehen habe. und schon gar keins mit rotem hinterbau


----------



## KONI-DU (9. April 2008)

Der Micha hat da mal wieder richtig ein gezaubert  

Ist klasse geworden


----------



## GT-Man (9. April 2008)

Sehr schickes Bike!
@versus: Hier mal ein paar mehr Pics von dem Modell. Gab es nur in USA:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. April 2008)

@michaelmini 

mich stören 3 dinge.
1. die sattelposition (so weit hinten geklemmt)

2. die vielleicht zeitgenössiche aber hässliche stütze

3. der DNM Dämpfer, sorry, ich hab noch nie nen funktionierenden in der Hand gehabt. Vor allem da der I-Drive mit Stahlfeder zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht und der dnm nicht die tools bringt um das auszubügeln. zumindest war ich zu blöde.

ein luftdämpfer ala x-fusion 02 RL (ebay für wenier als Hunni) macht WESENTLICH mehr her, war für mich die idealbesetzung für i-drives.

Weil da stimmen dann sowohl Hubausnutzung als auch Ansprechverhalten. 

Außerdem wiegt der DNM ne Tonne.
Und die "Socke" macht ihn auch ne hübscher. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

@gt-man: danke ! den rahmen kenne ich schon, ich kenne ihn aber nur als xcr 1000 und nicht le.
ist ja auch wurscht - wunderschönes teil !


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. April 2008)

Nicht meins, sondern das von meinem Mitwohni.
Komplett ist es auch noch nicht, Spacer, Pedalen und Sattelklemme müssen noch getauscht werden.

Aber seine Handbewegung ist wohl eindeutig


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. April 2008)

Ein sehr schönes Xizang hat dein Mitbewohner da!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss ja sagen, dass es ein schönes Rad ist. Für meinen Geschmack ist da aber zu viel MIxMAx mit blau und rot und rot und blau....

Für mich MUSS bei diesem Rad ALLEINE der Rahmen wirken....die vielen bunten Teile lenken zu sehr ab...aber wie immer: meine Meinung und die muss man nicht teilen...

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit!

VG
Peter


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. April 2008)

Er wollte das rot/blau vom Rahmendekor aufgreifen,
allerdings müssen einige Teile noch ins Bad da die Töne beim blau doch recht unterschiedlich sind.

Die Wildgripper finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd,
aber er meint die wären so bei den Teamrädern verbaut gewesen
und fahren tut es sich himmlisch laut seiner Aussage 

Bei den Laufrädern schwankt er noch etwas, die XTR 952 mit Crossmaxfelgen sollen wohl wieder raus
und dafür rote King oder Hadleys rein.

Das XTR 952 Schaltwerk möchte er auch gerne gegen eins
aus der silbernen 30th Anniversary Edition von Cannondale (siehe Signatur) ersetzen, würde gut zur Kurbel und den Shiftern passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (10. April 2008)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein 1999er XCR LE in Größe L



Ja, ich hab damals nur den Rahmen gekauft.

Und er Dämpfer ist drinne weil der originale Fox noch schlechter funktionierte


----------



## versus (10. April 2008)

meinen original im xcr verbauten fox float r habe ich mithilfe des toxoholic-flyers und ein paar teilen für 30 euro selbst gewartet und danach ging er wieder top - inzwischen seit sicher 5 jahren.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (11. April 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Er wollte das rot/blau vom Rahmendekor aufgreifen,
> allerdings müssen einige Teile noch ins Bad da die Töne beim blau doch recht unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> .



Guter Ansatz, schönes Bike!


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2008)

So,die Tage kam das RTS an,erstmal den ganzen Shit dran weggebaut und dann mal auf die Suche gegangen,was das denn für ein Modell sein könnte.



Laut meinen bescheidenen Recherchen handelt es sich hier wohl um ein 1994er RTS-3,wobei ich keins gefunden hab,welches komplett unlackiert ist.Oberrohrende ist rund.Es waren STX und Alivio Teile dran.Falls sich da jemand mit besser auskennt(da bin ich mir sicher )ich bitte um Aufklärung......
Das Innenlager war wohl ohne Fett eingeschraubt:




HIer mal noch die Rahmennumer:




Und das Teil lag wohl die letzten Jahre in nem nicht überdachtem Hinterhof, das würde wohl die "Sprenkel"erklären,die sich am gesamten Rahmen finden,da hilft selbst Nevr Dull nix,sieht aber immerhin schon mal besser aus als vorher:



Fazit:Gibt ne mehrwöchige Polierorgie.....
@tomasius:sei froh,daß du den nicht bekommen hast


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Na, da haste doch was zu tun. Habe gestern eine alte LX-Kurbel poliert, die hatte auch Korrosionspickel, nach den ersten beiden Durchgängen wollte ich schon aufgeben. Nach 8 mal polieren hat sie dann geglänzt


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2008)

Naja,nen Rahmen 8 mal polieren? Mal mit Abrazo versuchen....Da warten ja noch andere Sächelchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Wenn Du ihn einspannst und das Tuch um das Rohr schlingst, so als "Schal"? Und dann immer die eine Hälfte wienern während auf der anderen die Polierpaste eintrocknet. Hab es so mit rechter Kurbel / linker Kurbel gemacht. Hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert, da schafft man das Bike doch an einem langen Abend


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ... ...



spätzken, das ist ein 1996er RTS3. und wenn du diese pflichtlektürekomplett gelesen und verstanden hättest wüsstest du auch wieso...  


im ernst - die zugumlenkung eins rechts zwei links deutet schon auf post 94er hin. dazu der aluhinterbau bei niederklassigen modellen, das konnte nur ein spätes sein. wenn der dämpfer nicht mehr in ordnung ist, bzw du sonst noch artgerechte hilfe brauchst sag bescheid. zu rts hab ich einiges zu sagen. (und teile)  udn wenn dus original OEM aufbaun willst fehlt dir ncoh die anagramm gabel zum rts glück...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. April 2008)

@spatzel:

Ich hatte auch schon mehrmals den Mavic Felgenreinigungsgummi zweckentfremdet und grobe Unreinheiten an mehreren polierten Alurahmen und verchromten Stahlrahmen entfernt, bevor ich zu NevrDull gegriffen habe.

Den Felgenreinigungsgummi gibt es auch unter dem Namen "Rostradierer" im Baumarkt. Aber vorher an einer verdeckten Stelle testen, ob die Schleifwirkung nicht zu hoch ist, daher anfangs nur mit leichtem Druck arbeiten.


----------



## spatzel (14. April 2008)

Hi Leutz,
vielen Dank für die Infos.Kint,was machst du denn sonst noch so im Leben?  Das lebendige Wikipedia....


----------



## pantkowski (15. April 2008)

Hallo!
Hier mein neues Retro-Projekt im Aufbau.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. April 2008)

aber es gibt ja immer was........
ich würd die griffe ändern "to much red"


----------



## zaskar-le (15. April 2008)

ich finds super  
Neben den Griffen und den Reifen würde ich aber noch den roten Flite ändern (passt m.E. nicht so richtig zum restlichen Elox), und ihn dann an jemanden im Forum hier verkaufen, der dringendst so ein Teil sucht      

lg, Christian
*derdringendeinensolchenrotenflitesuchtzahljaauchfür*


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mein neues Retro-Projekt im Aufbau.





unabhängig von den ganzen geiern hier...

meiner meinung passt rotes plastik nie mit rotem glanz elox zusammen. wobei das hellrote ganz gut zu frostred passen könnte ? 

also züge tauschen griife und sattel - ansonsten fidn ichs sehr hübsch....


----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> unabhängig von den ganzen geiern hier...
> 
> meiner meinung passt rotes plastik nie mit rotem glanz elox zusammen. wobei das hellrote ganz gut zu frostred passen könnte ?
> 
> also züge tauschen griife und sattel - ansonsten fidn ichs sehr hübsch....



mein reden  

bemerkungen über die unpassende rote stütze, die besser jemand bestimmtem   verkauft werden sollte, erspare ich mir

ICHWILLSOEINEHABEN


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ICHWILLSOEINEHABEN



na dann musst du halt ,mal so eine kauuuufen...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kore-Stem-1-5-R...ryZ22694QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ringle-Moby-Deu...yZ106951QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ringle-Moby-Deu...yZ106951QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

lauter abgelaufene auktionen !!!
und wieso finde ich die nicht??? ich habe jetzt fast täglich über die suchseite retrobikedingsbums gesucht und nur die 26,8er gefunden.

also wer eine rote 27,2er  ringle moby findet - bitte alarm geben (bevor die auktion abgelaufen ist, gell sven


----------



## zaskar-le (15. April 2008)

kint, Du hast nicht auch zufällig noch einen Link zu einem roten Flite?


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> kint, Du hast nicht auch zufällig noch einen Link zu einem roten Flite?



bin ich die retrobikedingensbums suche ?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-Fli...ryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-Fli...ryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Flite-Kevlar-Tit...ryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/flite-saddle_...ryZ22693QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (15. April 2008)

oh - ähh - danke!

Der erste ist aber echt hässlich 
Der zweite eigentlich zu gebraucht
Der dritte ist nicht rot, sondern orange

...und weiter gehts.
Trotzdem danke für Deine Mühen.


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> oh - ähh - danke!
> 
> Der erste ist aber echt hässlich
> Der zweite eigentlich zu gebraucht
> ...



und der vierte ?   und im übrigen : 

http://www.lederpflege.de/lederpflege/glattleder_problemloeser.html#


----------



## zaskar-le (15. April 2008)

Wow, kint, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten   
Der vierte ist sehr schön, aber braun, nicht rot.
Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich wohl andere Menschen ihrem jeweiligen Hobby genauso hingeben wie wir Bekloppten...


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mein reden
> 
> bemerkungen über die unpassende rote stütze, die besser jemand bestimmtem  verkauft werden sollte, erspare ich mir
> 
> ICHWILLSOEINEHABEN


 


tät es auch ne rote ac??? weiß wo noch eine rumliegt (nein nicht bei mir) bin mir nur nicht sicher ob 26,8 od. 27,2.. werde aber am 01.05 mal nachschauen gehen


----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

ja klar - wenn sie vom farbton her hinkommt  

das wäre bombig. allerdings müsste sie schon 27,2 sein


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2008)

ich bring sie dann einfach mal mit. dann kannst ja mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

super !


----------



## minhang (15. April 2008)

Sooo, nachdem ich vor kurzem das Tequilla sunrise nach 16 Jahren abgegeben habe, konnte ich dann doch nicht ohne GT leben... Als Kontrast 
zum buntem Tiquilla jetzt also diese einarmig zusammengebaute 93er Zaskar LE... ja, ja weiss ist das neue schwarz... nun wenn ich einen roten Rahmen geschossen hätte sähe das ganze wohl anders aus


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> nun wenn ich einen roten Rahmen geschossen hätte sähe das ganze wohl anders aus



mit sicherheit...   zumindest im BB gehäuse udn im Steuerohr.... 

und die hintere leitungsbefestigung ändern wir doch noch nicht wahr ?  

und reifenschriftzüge vor alllem wenn sie so schön fett sind - die gehören immer übers ventil.... 

und ich muss dir sagen dass die schriftzüge auf dem sattelrohr und am steuerohr nicht den rechten winkel haben... die seitenkanten des Ts müssten komplett senkrecht sein...

und den rockshox aufkleber würde ich noch von den gabelbeinen entfernen ...

ja sonst gehts mri gut und ich habe nix zu meckern... sehr schön isses geworden...


----------



## minhang (16. April 2008)

hihi...jaja... um ehrlich zu sein, sind die reifen nichteinmal fahrbereit.... und die leitungshalterungen nur als Übergang, bis die richtigen eingetroffen sind.
Die Schriftzüge waren so drauf, werde ich aber bei Gelegenheit noch wechseln. 
Die von der Gabel kriege ich leider nicht runter, es sei denn, ich entferne auch gleich die Lackschicht 
Und mir persönlich stören noch die nicht schwarzen Tauchrohre, Umwerfer, Kette und Kassette... 
Es ist eher nicht klassisch aufgebaut, da dieses Zaskar auch richtig fahren soll, und da machen die ein oder anderen modernen Teile schon ein wenig mehr spass. 
Und hey.... sagte ich nicht es ist einarmig aufgebaut ? 


Besser?


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> hihi...jaja... um ehrlich zu sein, sind die reifen nichteinmal fahrbereit.... und die leitungshalterungen nur als Übergang, bis die richtigen eingetroffen sind.
> Die Schriftzüge waren so drauf, werde ich aber bei Gelegenheit noch wechseln.
> Die von der Gabel kriege ich leider nicht runter, es sei denn, ich entferne auch gleich die Lackschicht
> Und mir persönlich stören noch die nicht schwarzen Tauchrohre, Umwerfer, Kette und Kassette...
> ...



Sehr schön !  
Vielleicht noch eine andere Sattelklemme und die Schriftzüge an die SID-Schriftzüge anpassen.


----------



## versus (16. April 2008)

ein bildschönes rad ! ! ! sieht v.a. danach aus, als würde es in aktion viel spass bringen !
die scriftzüge an der gabel würden mich gar nicht stören, da der dieser sid-schrifttyp für mich der bisher schönste ist. wenn du mal neue decals drauf machen würdest, finde ich den tipp sie an die gabel anzupassen sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Besser?


deutlich...

nur für mich ? ... danke... 

die gabel wirkt jetzt edler findest du nicht auch ? man könnte noch einheitliche ventilkappen montieren...  aber so schon sehr schönes rad...


----------



## hoeckle (16. April 2008)

ich warte ja nur darauf, daß er es jetzt bald "einarmig" zeigt....


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wow, kint, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten
> *Der vierte ist sehr schön, aber braun, nicht rot.*
> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich wohl andere Menschen ihrem jeweiligen Hobby genauso hingeben wie wir Bekloppten...



genau dann hättest du diese info nämlich nicht erhalten...:

frage: Hallo richard-printer-letchworth,
hi is this one brown or red ? thanks...

antwort :

hi the seat is red thanks for looking richard
-richard-printer-letchworth

also schnell geht nur noch 1 tag... oder bist du bieter 1 ???


----------



## Boramaniac (17. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ein bildschönes rad ! ! ! sieht v.a. danach aus, als würde es in aktion viel spass bringen !



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## minhang (17. April 2008)

Danke! Ich werde mich bemühen das Rad so schnell wie möglich fertig zu machen..nicht nur digital  Wobei ich eher versuchen werde den SID Schriftzug an den Rest anzugleichen...


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Ist zwar noch nicht wieder am leben, aber soll als Single Speed auerstehen 



hatte leider einen Bruch 



hoffe aber, das die Schweissnaht und auch der Rahmen einen gemässigten SS Einsatz tolerieren ...


----------



## versus (18. April 2008)

woher stammt denn die schweissnaht ?


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Dort war er mal gebrochen  Konnte mich jedoch nicht trennen und hab ihn schweissen lassen ..... Jetzt soll er zu neuem Leben erweckt werden ....


----------



## Storck74 (18. April 2008)

Mein 16" Zaskar war an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen, und wurde geschweißt. Ist aber nicht wärme "nachbehandelt" wurden, und direkt neben der Schweißnaht wieder gerissen.

Markus


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Er wurde ausgelagert, jedoch nicht komplett getempert. Hoffe mal für den gemässigten Stadteinsatz reicht es aus..... Ansonsten hab ich noch einen alten Zaskar in Reserve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. April 2008)

na dann weisst du wenigstens wer es geschweisst hat und wie gut er sein handwerk versteht - hoffe ich ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Ich hoffe  Aber was du geschrieben hast macht mir schon etwas Sorgen ...


----------



## jedinightmare (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Ich liebe diesen MAD MAX-Look!!!!!


----------



## chrrup150 (18. April 2008)

Einfach ausprobieren und ne möglichst lange sattelstütze fahren.


----------



## Kint (19. April 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren und ne möglichst lange sattelstütze fahren.



genau, und nix leichtbau bitte. ne mounty oder so...


----------



## kinomann26 (20. April 2008)

Isses ned schö das Bike.


----------



## Kint (20. April 2008)

kinomann26 schrieb:


> Isses ned schÃ¶ das Bike.



warum versuchst du dann (mindestens) seit ende februar das rad fÃ¼r 2500â¬ zu verscheuern ?


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

inzwischen 1.800


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

es gibt fotos von der ersten richtigen ausfahrt mit dem xizang. 
inzwischen auch mit toms fantastischen decals winken: ). ich habe mich sehr kurzfristig für die variante blutrot entschieden, da der farbton top zu den teilen passt. allerdings habe ich (noch) nicht alle verklebt - vielleicht ist weniger hier mehr.
geändert wird noch das cockpit (ja, auch der spacerturm) und hoffentlich auch bald die sattelstütze. die hope nabe stellt jeden freilauf, den ich kenne in sachen geräusch in den schatten - auf dem gipfel traf ich auf einen zaskar-fahrer mit roten hadleys   , der mich mit den worten "tönt gued, die nabe" begrüsst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (20. April 2008)

NICE !  Lediglich den Flaschenhalter finde ich für das elegante Titan ein wenig aufdringlich. Nicht von der Farbe, aber von der Wucht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2008)

Hi versus,

schääääääääääääääääää is geworden. Decals find ich auch geil...für meins bin ich ja noch am Überlegen....so wie Deine bloß in schwarz....

P.S.: colle Aussicht!

VG
Peter


----------



## zaskar-le (20. April 2008)

Die roten Decals sind super und passen bei Deinem Aufbau sicher besser als die Originale. 
Viel Spaß mit dem edlen Gefährt!

Christian


----------



## Spacefrog (20. April 2008)

So, dann möchte ich auch mal mein Bravado in den TeamScream Farben vorstellen, der ein oder andere kennt es sicherlich schon von meinem Thread. Eigentlich wollt ich noch ein paar ordentliche Bilder machen, schaffe es aber derzeit nicht.


Weiterhin möcht ich noch ein leider recht verspätetes 

HALLO

hier reinwerfen, mein erstes GT und somit bin ich "recht frisch" hier. 

Von meiner Seite also einen Gruß an die GT Gemeinde!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (20. April 2008)

Hier mal was frisches aus SoCal nach SoCal  






Pictures made by Sebastian Klein .Sein Dhi darf da natürlich ned fehlen

One Way 2006





One Way 2008






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (20. April 2008)

Heute ist gleich mehrfach ein besonderer Tag.

Nachdem das Projekt STS 1000 DS leider "fehlgeschlagen" ist, hab ich mir (dank Backfish ) was ganz leckeres zusammengetüftelt. War nie wirklich geplant, aber es gab halt keine andere Lösung...

Mein Vater freut sich  und ich wünsche mir den morgigen Tag schon wieder herbei. Selten soviel Euphorie gehabt wie heute...  













Beste Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (20. April 2008)

@versus: Sauber verklebt!  Einzigartig und schön!  

@tiensy: dito  

Tom


----------



## SingleLight (21. April 2008)

@versus: Sehr schickes Rad! Geht bestimmt ab wie Schmitz-Katze
Aber ich wunder mich ein wenig über den Steuersatz, was ist das den für ein fettes Ding?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

ich schaue und staune ob so vieler schöner GT¨s 

Darf ich mir ein Aussuchen und krieg ich das dann geschenkt


----------



## versus (21. April 2008)

SingleLight schrieb:


> @versus: Sehr schickes Rad! Geht bestimmt ab wie Schmitz-Katze
> Aber ich wunder mich ein wenig über den Steuersatz, was ist das den für ein fettes Ding?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



danke! ja, geht wirklich sehr gut bergauf  

das "fette ding" ist ein race face real seal, der eigentlich weder besonders fett, noch besonders schmal ist. ich denke es liegt an der farbe und dem schlanken steuerrohr, dass er etwas extrovertiert wirkt


----------



## Kruko (21. April 2008)

Der RF passt nicht wirklich in die schlanken Rahmen, weder in Titan noch in Stahl.

Aus diesem Grund wird er auch noch aus meinem Psyclone rausfliegen. 

Also Volker, im Bikemarkt war ein roter CK


----------



## ikimasu (21. April 2008)

Ist super geworden, versus  

Und genau rechtzeitig zum aufkommenden Frühlingswetter. Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2008)

Zaskar Nr, 2 (und da ist sie wieder, die berühmte Couch ) ):






Und gestern das erste mal in Aktion:






Noch als Singlespeeder (44:16) aufgebaut, bald aber mit einer Shimano Alfine 8fach Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> So, dann möchte ich auch mal mein Bravado in den TeamScream Farben vorstellen, der ein oder andere kennt es sicherlich schon von meinem Thread. Eigentlich wollt ich noch ein paar ordentliche Bilder machen, schaffe es aber derzeit nicht.
> Weiterhin möcht ich noch ein leider recht verspätetes
> HALLO
> hier reinwerfen, mein erstes GT und somit bin ich "recht frisch" hier.
> Von meiner Seite also einen Gruß an die GT Gemeinde!!!



ich finds sehr gelungen...  und hallo.... 




SpeedyR schrieb:


> One Way 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blondie:

"One Way Or Another"

One way or another I'm gonna find ya
I'm gonna getcha getcha getcha getcha
One way or another I'm gonna win ya
I'm gonna getcha getcha getcha getcha
One way or another I'm gonna see ya
I'm gonna meetcha meetcha meetcha meetcha
One day, maybe next week
I'm gonna meetcha, I'm gonna meetcha, I'll meetcha
I will drive past your house
And if the lights are all down
I'll see who's around

One way or another I'm gonna find ya
I'm gonna getcha getcha getcha getcha
One way or another I'm gonna win ya
I'll getcha, I'll getcha
One way or another I'm gonna see ya
I'm gonna meetcha meetcha meetcha meetcha
One day, maybe next week
I'm gonna meetcha, I'll meetcha

And if the lights are all out
I'll follow your bus downtown
See who's hanging out

One way or another I'm gonna lose ya
I'm gonna give you the slip, a slip of the lip or another
I'm gonna lose ya, I'm gonna trick ya, I'll trick ya
One way or another I'm gonna lose ya
I'm gonna trick ya trick ya trick ya trick ya
One way or another I'm gonna lose ya
I'm gonna give you the slip

I'll walk down the mall
Stand over by the wall
Where I can see it all
Find out who ya call
Lead you to the supermarket checkout
Some specials and rat food, get lost in the crowd

One way or another I'm gonna getcha, I'll getcha, I'll getcha getcha getcha getcha
(Where I can see it all, find out who ya call)
One way or another I'm gonna getcha, I'll getcha, I'll getcha getcha getcha getcha
(Where I can see it all, find out who ya call)
One way or another I'm gonna getcha, I'll getcha, I'll getcha getcha getcha getcha
(Where I can see it all, find out who ya call)


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2008)

Die erste Zusammensteckung:



Das STS hat vorerst die Teile vom Grobi geerbt - mal schauen ob das was wird. Aber es ist noch viel zu tun. Momentan hat die Suche nach jemandem, der mir so ein schickes Scheibenbremsadapter an den Hinterbau brät, oberste Priorität. Ist mir inzwischen lieber als so ein Schraubadapter, der soll der letzte Ausweg sein.


----------



## Tiensy (21. April 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...Momentan hat die Suche nach jemandem, der mir so ein schickes Scheibenbremsadapter an den Hinterbau brät, oberste Priorität. Ist mir inzwischen lieber als so ein Schraubadapter, der soll der letzte Ausweg sein.



Sehr schöner Rahmen  

Bzgl. Scheibenbremsadapter sprich mal mit Jopo. Vllt. kann er Dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (22. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



als der thread noch geladen wurde, schwirrten erst mal so die fotos ohne zusammenhang über den bildschirm, ihr kennt das vielleicht auch, und ich dachte sofort: versus.
als es dann fertig geladen war, konnte ich die bestätigung nachlesen:
tatsächlich deins.

du hast echt deinen stil* gefunden  

*und irgendwie  ich den.


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. April 2008)

*So Leute....hier nun mein '97er Zaskar LE in 18" mit Rock Shox SID WC, Spinergy Spox (bzw. Spinergy Rev-X-Roks), XTR M952 Schaltung und Bremsen, Flite Evolution, Chris King, Thomson Stütze und Vorbau....*








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. April 2008)

Ich finds super, egal mit welchen laufrädern!


----------



## GT-Man (25. April 2008)

Sehr geil!! Vielleicht ist der Flaschenhalter etwas zu modern gestylt.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2008)

Ich finds auch Klasse, aber ich mag ja auch komische Laufräder....




Ich habe mich ja breitschlagen lassen und klassisch aufgebaute reingesetzt, aber die Infernos sind noch da...


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. April 2008)

Danke! Freut mich das euch gefällt.

Flaschenhalter (obwohl der jetzige aus Carbon ist und eigentlich gut zu Gabelbrücke,Felgen und Sattel passt) suche ich ja noch nen schwarzen Ringle und als LRS stell ich mir, irgendwann mal, XTR M950 Naben, Ceramic Felgen und schwarze Speichen vor aber bis dahin tun es die auch die Spox und zum posen die Rev-X-Roks!


----------



## Stemmel (25. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...aber die Infernos sind noch da...




... und irgendwie will er die auch nicht wieder hergeben...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2008)

Ich hab auch noch einen Satz schwarze Infernos


----------



## GT-Man (25. April 2008)

Spinergy - Ja. Inferno - Nein. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Trispokes aus Carbon (Spin, Spengle) sehen die (Magnesium-?)Infernos irgendwie immer wie etwas baumarktmäßig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Spinergy - Ja. Inferno - Nein. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Trispokes aus Carbon (Spin, Spengle) sehen die (Magnesium-?)Infernos irgendwie immer wie etwas baumarktmäßig aus.



Das mag ja sein. Ich habe allerdings eine Original Rechnung für meine, die sieht ganz und gar nicht nach Baumarkt aus! 

Und ja, sie sind aus Magnesium. Und sie schlagen Funken, wenn man sich das richtige Steinchen in den Bremsbelag eingefahren hat.  

Und der Freilauf (Hügi) ist so laut dass man sein eigenes Wort nicht versteht.


----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

*wrooooaammmmmmmMMMM*






heut war ein guter tag...später mehr dazu in diesem beschaulichen subforum......


----------



## GT-Man (26. April 2008)

@Manni: Klar waren die Infernos auch nicht billig, aber sind wirken trotzdem irgendwie nicht so schick wie Carbontrispokes. Hier mal Infernos in gelb:


----------



## Kruko (26. April 2008)

Fertig isser 






Vorher:





Nachher





Und er fährt sich absolut genial


----------



## tomasius (26. April 2008)

@kint:



> wrooooaammmmmmmMMMM







Ach, du fährst auch gelegentlich deine GTs in der Wohnung spazieren?  

Ich komme gerade von meiner Xizang Wohnzimmertour zurück. Im Moment geht es nicht anders. So ein Sch..., ich habe Rücken!  


@gt-heine

Schön, aber ich habe beim STS immer Angst um den Rahmen (Aufnahme der Sattelstütze).

Dein Paket ist Freitag angekommen. - Dankeschön!

Tom


----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jau, mach ich....  aber in dem fall, angehoben und angetreten um die neue bremse zu testen und ein plötzliches schwächgefühl im arm ( ich habe arm) und das hr wieder losgelassen. das sackte auf den (eh schon verranzten ) teppich udn brannte durch....  ich musste rennen um hinterher zu kommen, aber ich war erfolgreich udn konnte folgende schnappschüsse schiessen....

also allen die bei graf zahl immer gut aufgepasst haben sollte das kleine folgende (zahlen)rätsel schon sehr viel sagen.... 


Nasa codename : x-1  Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 2.736 km/h  treibstoff: alkohol und sauerstoff... 





keydata : 4130, 22, 1





26 stoker





kryptisches numerologisches kürzel ? 





camouflage...:






jetzt bin ich gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (26. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fertig isser



  Sehr geil! Wieviel Federweg macht er denn mit dem Coupe Deluxe Dämpfer? Hatte mir auch welche kommen lassen, als Ersatz, bis ich den Super Deluxe Dämpfer gewartet hab'...über dieses und alle weitere Vorhaben werde ich berichten.


----------



## Dr.Dick (27. April 2008)




----------



## Tiensy (27. April 2008)

@gt-heini:

Sehr schön ist es geworden. An Thermoplast Rahmen kann ich mich immer satt gucken. In deinem Aufbau passen die Laufräder perfekt. Das sieht schon sehr gut aus das Rad  

@Dr. Dick:

Bei Dir sieht das mal nach richtig Spaß aus. Das blaue Avalanche mit den weißen Laufrädern passt auch super.

Wie fährt es sich denn?


----------



## korat (27. April 2008)

nicht meins, und irgendwie auch von der stange (und wird bis auf weiteres so bleiben), aber trotzdem wunderschön und ein klasse bike:










spaß machts auch (und nicht nur bei zero-speed):


----------



## Dr.Dick (28. April 2008)

@ Tiensy: fährt sich geil...aber ich denke doch mal jeder ist mit seinem bike zufrieden und denkt sowieso seins fährt sich am besten...
mal im ernst: das bike wiegt 17 kilo und ist für lange ausfahrten nicht gemacht...erst wenn es bergab geht dann geht es ab wie sau!!! haben schon manche fullyfahrer große augen bekommen...aber noch mal ein lob an GT, auch wenn der rahmen für so was nicht gedacht ist, hält er so einige lustige sachen aus!!und das schon seit 3 jahren...ist aber auch nichts mehr orginal an dem bike, nagut die farbe...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2008)

Wie zum Henker hast Du das Bike auf 17kg bekommen? Hast Du Blei in die Rohre gegossen? Selbst mein sauschweres Univega-Enduro wiegt weniger.


----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Auf dem Ruckus hab ich Double Tracks und Minion DH Reifen, das dürfte gewichtsmäßig in Richtung 17 oder 18kg gehen. Seine Single Tracks sind nicht so viel leichter als meine Felgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2008)

Dein Rahmen dürfte aber auch wesentlich mehr wiegen. Der Avalanche-Frame wiegt doch nur 2 kg.


----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Jo, wer weiss was er da noch rangebaut hat. Ich hab ne Holzfeller Kurbel (es gibt schwerere), XT-Schaltung, WCS-Stütze, Fizik Nisene, LX-Schalter...

Meins hab ich aber auch nicht gewogen, das Gewicht ist überschlagen und geschätzt.


EDIT: Habe gerade mal die Personenwaagen-Differenz-Methode durchgeführt, mit einer echt genauen digitalen Waage: Mein Ruckus wiegt nur noch 14,9 !


----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2008)

kint, ich beisse gleich in die tastatur...bite um auflösung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> kint, ich beisse gleich in die tastatur...bite um auflösung....



ah doch ein interessent. dachte schon es geht unter wie alle meine bikes die ich hier zeige... 

also idee war - eine stadtschlampe im "un"edel look. möglichst günstig, möglichst einfach, möglichst wenig "kauf"anreiz für ungebetene dritte...

herausgekommen ist das : 






basis war ein Outpost rahmen den ich vor gut drei jahren mal für 30  in der bucht geschossen habe... ein 96er , 22" , 4130 main tubes. und ich nenns mal robust.... 

wenig später machte ich großeinkauf bei flori wiesmann, und neben diversen anderen teilen hatte er auch ne nexave rollenbremse im angebot. zugeschlagen. den dazu passenden laufradsatz gabs wenig später ( hatte grade neue felgen bekommen) für nen fuffi. auch bucht. 

nexave rollenbremse wollte ich immer mal testen. ich hab die früher im shop an stadträdern für kunden verbaut, aber als die rauskam, war das ding wo ganz anders erfolgreich..: es gab ein paar biker, die sich die bremse an den dh boliden schraubten. scheiben waren damals noch nicht so pralle, und richtig eingestellt bremste das ding wie die hölle. 

mit rahmen und 28" lrs war der rest eigentlich fast vorgegeben, die cyclocross gabel fand ich in nem lübecker shop rumstehen ( is ne spinner cromo - mit canti aufnahme) und bekam sie für nen 5er mit. da nun feststand dass es ein 26er mtb rahmen mit 28er bereifung würde, dachte ich mir - wenn dann richtig - speedbike braucht nen schönen lenkr und machte mich auf die suche nahch nem trialenker. 

der 26stoker (weil 26er klemmung) war der einzige dens in gerade ohne krümmung nach unten und in akzeptabler breite (44) gab, also auf die suche gemacht und gekauft. dazu die schönen passenden profile quickstop 1 (!) in nib (sind lenkerendhebel für trialenker) 

und dann ging erstmal zeit ins land. das kara elite kam ins haus und wurde stadtrad, dann das zassi fertiggestellt, über all das verlor ich den renner so ein bisschen aus den augen. zwei jahre später, so vor 1 jahr, machte ich mich dann wieder auf. ritchey speedmax, ein altes x-1 schaltwerk ausm forum, denn das ding sollte 1x 7 RR kassette bekommen, die krubel war irgendwann mal ein schnapper fürn euro (enteloxed und poliert) in die restekiste gewandert, ein ritchey den ich ausm gebrauchtrad ausgebaut hatte, etc... 

wieder pause. bis ich jetzt vor kurzem endlich fertig machen wollte, und mit dem aufbau losgelegt habe. dabei offenbarte sich das eine oder andere problemchen dazu unten mehr... bilder: 

heck: 





northshore an der deutschen northshore:





lenkzentrale:





one is all you need:






...
problemchen die dann auftraten waren zum einen :
ich hätte den gelben controltech vorbau von 25,4 auf 26,0 auffeilen müssen, wozu ich bereit war, aber er war 118-ahead, was den schaftadapter notwendig machte. also auf die vormerkliste bei rose gesetzt, aber als ich dann da (ua ein BB ) kafute vergaß ich den doch tatsächlich zu bestellen. 
glücklicherweise fiel mir der 26er schaftvorbau im Lbs in die hänmde, also den verbaut, ct zurück in die kiste. 

vorne die gedachte rollenbremse brachte mich absolut nicht zum stehen, die zugführung durch den lenker, bis runter zur bremse in verbindung mit den QS-1 brachte (trotz qbp travelagents) einfach nicht die nötige kraft auf. zuwenig offene verlegung (zuviel hüllenstauchung) plus zuwenig zugeinholweg, das brachte nix. also die Qs-1 erstmal eingemottet - deore vbrake hebelei (auch lbs - auch nicht das wahre) dann noch alivio vbrake vorne (ausm continuum - jetzt endlich bremsleistung) ...

trialenker, plus innenverlegte züge, plus 22er rahmen plus rollenbremse machte nen tandembremszug für hinten vonnöten (2,5m lang). 

die hebelage auf 26,0 aufzuweiten war kein problem, aber ich fand einfach keinen schalter den ich halbwegs ergonomisch am lenker befseigen konnte - also wurde aus 1x7 singlespeed... 

und da singlespeed bekanntlich purismus pur ist - kam auf die testfahrt auch nur das nötigste mit...:

kettenschloss:





notgroschen:





werkzeugset :





(nein kein katalogfoto.... )

die numerologie- mit dem x-1 schaltwerk, dem 26stoker, dem alten RR drahreifenstück als Kettenstrebenschutz - die ging mir übrigens erst beim aufbau auf - aber jtzt freu ich mich umso mehr dass das so schön passt....alles in allem hat das rad (trotz vielen neuteilen) nur ~200 gekostet also bin ich daher ganz zufireden...

und ich mus sagen, der bock ist nur geil. sachen die noch zu ändern sind, sind sattel/stütze die ist kurzerhand dem 90er zaskar entliehen, ne abdeckkappe für die Rbremsen aufnahme vorne - züge noch etwas kürzen...sowie stadtausrüstung ( kommt noch) - und schutzbleche, das wird auch noch was - dazu demnäxt mehr....

fahrverhalten: 

28er in 26er rahmen macht das bike kippelig. und zwar wörtlich. BB ist 2,5cm höher - d.h. das rad legt sich gerne (schlägt fast) in die kurve. wenn manns weiss, ist es aber sehr berechenbar und macht auch laune... wigetritt geht aber am besten in halbtiefer position. tiefe postion ist im wiegetritt etwas kippelig. die LRs sind schön stabil, und rollen trotz den schmalen speedmax (35er) super durchs gelände. waldautobahn ist absolut kein probelm, sand (gibts hier viel) und tiefes gelände mögen sie nicht so. übersetzung ist erstmal ok, kann ich hinten über die zugeinstellschraube aber um zwei gänge verändern.... - schnell isser. und bremst hinten wie vorne ausgezeichnet. vorne vbrake ist klar, hinten ists die hölle. von 0 auf block in 1cm hebelweg - druckpunkt knallhart und 100%. halbwegs leise habe ich die bremse auch bekommen.


also alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit mir. aufm ürückweg dann noch schnell angehalten :





(schei*** auf powerbar...) 
und festellen müssen dass ich das klassenziel wohl verfehlt habe

(zwei typen sahen, guckten genauer, und dann - ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten tatsächlich auf der ersten ausfahrt die frage : "wie wird denn da geschaltet ?" - "da wird nicht geschaltet..."  - ) 

- aber was meint ihr ?

und im übrigen hier nochmal der hinweis: 
verbaut ist einer der neuen sattelschnellspanner aus der bucht. wie schon mal erklärt gibts da zwei vrsionen. zum einen die bei denenn das widerlager des hebels nur aus plastik ist (und tatsächlich das gehört so) , zum anderen die bei denen das plastik widerlager nochmal in eine alumanschette eingefasst ist. 
nach der ausfahrt das ergebnis bei version eins:







hat sich meine vermutung, dass die dinger nix taugen bestätigt. also wer immer die dinger kaufen will, achtet da drauf !!!!

so ich geh jetzt mal wieder damit fahren.....


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

Schönes Ding Sven!  Und so schön frisch farbig... Musst nur aufpassen das du schneller fährst als ds getier fliegen kann.... Schön find ich die lösung mit den bremshebeln...


----------



## Manni1599 (28. April 2008)

Also, ich finde den Hirsch total geil! 

Würde ich auf jeden Fall lieber klauen als ein 08/15 Rad. 

(Nicht das ichs Klauen könnte, ich komm nicht auf den Sattel..... )

Schalten: Geht da nicht dieser XTR Bar End Schalter?


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

danke.... 


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also, ich finde den Hirsch total geil!
> 
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall lieber klauen als ein 08/15 Rad.
> 
> ...




jau aber mittlerweile will ich ja gar nicht mehr....  genau so infektiös wie gts...  die xtr endschalter sind übrigens nur remote hebel, funktionieren also nur wenn du noch die konventionellen rapidfire hebel woanders montierst. die ursprünglichen qs hebel 

qs2 (hässliche dingesn die 1er sind deultich schöner aber auch weniger tauglich) 

http://picture.yatego.com/images/44fd90fc34e256.5/Profile_quickstop.jpg

werden in den lenker geschoben, was auch barcons auschloss. jetzt auch, da der zug innenverlegt ist. gut ich könnte einen zug unterm lenkerband legen,...

alternative war halt schellenmontage. ursprünglich wollte ich da einen suntour daumi für nehme. aber alles nicht so doll. 

jetzt mit den vbrake hebeln, ginge klar auch noch die lösung einen hebel gegen einen sti mit rapidfire auszusauschen hab ich hier auch noch liegen, aber wie gesagt :

will ich eigentlichgar nicht mehr....


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt :
> 
> will ich eigentlichgar nicht mehr....


 

jauuuu, das kenn ich.....


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> nicht meins, und irgendwie auch von der stange (und wird bis auf weiteres so bleiben), aber trotzdem wunderschön und ein klasse bike:



Hey, ihr habt ja noch schöne 5050 ausgesucht! Nina hat da echt ein Top-Rad. Man muss ja auch nicht alles "kaputt-tunen" wenn es funktional schon fast perfekt ist  
Alles XT, Ritchey Anbauteile, Recon... Was will man als MTB-Einsteiger denn mehr?!


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

@kint: coole karre!!! den vorbau noch ganz rein und einen richtigen kettenstrebenschutz (braucht man den überhaupt beim nichtschalter ;-)


----------



## korat (28. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hey, ihr habt ja noch schöne 5050 ausgesucht!



ja, nicht? die harmonieren nicht nur wunderbar mit der kurbel, sondern sind wirklich große klasse. gibts übrigens auch als hans-rey-edition in rasta!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hey, ihr habt ja noch schöne 5050 ausgesucht! Nina hat da echt ein Top-Rad. Man muss ja auch nicht alles "kaputt-tunen" wenn es funktional schon fast perfekt ist
> Alles XT, Ritchey Anbauteile, Recon... Was will man als MTB-Einsteiger denn mehr?!



Das finde ich auch. Hier wurde echt mal ein wirklich Klasse Komplett-Rad von GT auf den Markt gebracht und die Avalanche Reihe wurde somit auch endlich aufgewertet. 
Tolles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Welches Avalanche ist denn das?

Und da steht ja wieder "all terra" drauf. Cool.


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Welches Avalanche ist denn das?
> 
> Und da steht ja wieder "all terra" drauf. Cool.



Das sollte ein Avalanche Pro Disc sein. Falls ich falsch liege, soll Korat mich bitte korrigieren, der hat es ja auch schon gefahren


----------



## korat (29. April 2008)

also GT listet es als Avalanche Pro. das suffix "disc" gibt es eigentlich nur bei den modellen 3.0 bis 1.0, die es ja auch optional mit v-brake gibt.

das "expert" und "pro" sind nur mit disc erhältlich.

ps. bei GT unter "All Mountain"!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. April 2008)

Meine neue Baustelle!


----------



## Kruko (30. April 2008)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2008)

Moin Sascha,

endlich ein Ur-Zaskar, wurde ja auch Zeit.... 

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß beim Restaurieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2008)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. April 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Meine neue Baustelle!



Bevor du mit dem Unterputz beginnst, schieb erstmal das komische Rad beiseite...  

Nee, Spaß beiseite - sieht gut aus! Kann man sicher einiges draus bauen. Wo ist denn das her? Der gelbe Aufkleber kommt mir bekannt vor. Steht da was von Känguru-Trekking drauf?

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## spatzel (30. April 2008)

.....und den Ständer natürlich dranlassen,is klar,ne?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....und den Ständer natürlich dranlassen,is klar,ne?



rat mal warum ich das ding gekauft habe!!! nur wegen dem retro ständer


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Bevor du mit dem Unterputz beginnst, schieb erstmal das komische Rad beiseite...



 



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> rat mal warum ich das ding gekauft habe!!! nur wegen dem retro ständer



glückwunsch   viel spass beim basteln !


----------



## spatzel (1. Mai 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> rat mal warum ich das ding gekauft habe!!! nur wegen dem retro ständer



na dann schick mir den rest und behalt den ständer!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2008)

Heute mal ein Foto meiner neuen Trinkflasche nebst Anhang


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2008)

Der Anhang is viel zu sauber 

Trotzdem schönes Foto und schöne Flasche


----------



## hellmachine (4. Mai 2008)

hi,
nachdem ich nun den winterdreck vom bike runter habe, ist es die gelegenheit, auch mal ein paar bilder zu posten. bin den ganzen tag geradelt, und dann wars für pics fast zu dunkel. ich hoffe, es gefällt trotzdem.
zum bike: zaskar le 1997 18", xtr 900 bis auf rapidfires, chris king, syncros, erste magura race line, sid, xt parallax mit mavic sup 117, king cage, ringlé, flite titanium, crank bros 50/50, air zound  ...
freue mich auf euer geschultes auge


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2008)

Schön poliert!  

Mache mir jetzt noch eine Pizza! Habe gerade irgendwie noch Hunger bekommen!  





Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (4. Mai 2008)

man muß ja dafür sorgen, das die verbrauchten kalorien auch wieder dem system zugeführt werden.  
zum polieren, hoch lebe nevrdull. geht ruck zuck damit.



tomasius schrieb:


> Schön poliert!
> 
> Mache mir jetzt noch eine Pizza! Habe gerade irgendwie noch Hunger bekommen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2008)

bunter funktionaler teilemix. man sieht dass es zum bewegen gebaut ist. schön. ist das ne glasflasche ?


----------



## hellmachine (5. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bunter funktionaler teilemix. man sieht dass es zum bewegen gebaut ist. schön. ist das ne glasflasche ?



ja, mit dem dingen mache ich alles, habe kein auto. daher auch die airzound hupe. damit man überhaupt was entgegensetzen kann 
zum einkaufen kommt der pletscher gepäckträger und die zwei ortlieb dran. eine sache von 20 sekunden. die wasserflasche ist aus plastik. dient nur als druckluftspeicher der hupe. die wiederum ist keine schönheit, aber wollte jetzt auch nicht aus optischen gründen alles abbauen


----------



## Muckelchen (5. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

möchte euch mein Zaskar Team 2006 (Gr. L) vorstellen.





Vielleicht bald mit schwarzer Kurbel.





Wie man hier sehen kann, hat der Rahmen keine GT - Gravur mehr am "Bürzel".
Damit werde ich dann auch bei den 24h in Duisburg an den Start gehen.
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## butsche2002 (5. Mai 2008)

sieht doch gut aus ! 
bin mit meinem auch dabei.........fährst du alleine !?


----------



## muttipullover (5. Mai 2008)

@Hellmachine
Meinst du wirklich das es ein 97er LE ist?
Das hatte doch schon gefräste Ausfaller.
Deins sieht meinem 98er ziehmlich ähnlich.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## hellmachine (6. Mai 2008)

meine eingestanzte sn beginnt mit 0397...
wird also ein 97er sein. was mir aber ziemlich egal ist. ich mag allerdings den jahrgang wegen der cnc jobs am steuer- und sattelrohr...



muttipullover schrieb:


> @Hellmachine
> Meinst du wirklich das es ein 97er LE ist?
> Das hatte doch schon gefräste Ausfaller.
> Deins sieht meinem 98er ziehmlich ähnlich.
> Gruß Steffen


----------



## GT-Man (6. Mai 2008)

CNC-Sattelklemme und KEINE CNC-Ausfallenden spricht eigentlich für ein "normales" Zaskar von 98, aber die Rahmennummer spricht ja eine andere Sprache. Echt seltsam, aber sehr schickes Bike!


----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

so, habe eine stelle in den fotos gefunden, in denen das ausfallende mit seriennummer einigermassen zu sehen ist  
ich ging bisher von nem le aus, wegen der cnc jobs an klemme und steuerrohr. aber da das rad komplett über ebay entstand... evtl. irre ich.
finde die analyse aber sehr spannend  
habe hier noch die originalrechnung des vorbesitzers. da steht nur handschriftlich zaskar 19", wobei es in wirklichkeit einer 18" ist,  
was es auch immer ist, ich liebe ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

klasse, hatte noch ein scan des 1997er katalogs, der hier gepostet wurde.

da sind beide modelle zu sehen.
es fällt auf, das der le die cnc jobs an klemme und steuerrohr hat.
der normale zaskar scheinbar nicht. die ausfallenden sind leider schwer zu vergleichen...
was meint ihr? komme mir vor wie ein archäologe


----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

muahaha, sorry, aber den muss ich noch loswerden. hatte die ganzen rechnungen und gebrauchsanweisungen nie richtig gelesen. aus der deutschen passage der gebrauchsanweisung der syncros stütze. "Wir gratulieren! Sie haben gerade die stärkste Hochleistungs-Sattelstütze der Welt erworben"
    
um starke worte nie verlegen, die jungs von syncros, hoho.


----------



## GT-Man (7. Mai 2008)

War ja auch mein Scan. Man sieht doch am LE deutlich die beschriebenen CNC-Ausfallenden.


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2008)

@hellmachine
auf jeden fall finde ich deine fuhre richtig gut, sieht aus wie ein hobel, der artgerecht gehalten und im gelaemde bewegt wird!


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> im gelaende bewegt wird!



die reifen sehen mir stark nach forstweg aus


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> klasse, hatte noch ein scan des 1997er katalogs, der hier gepostet wurde.
> 
> da sind beide modelle zu sehen.
> es fällt auf, das der le die cnc jobs an klemme und steuerrohr hat.
> der normale zaskar scheinbar nicht. die ausfallenden sind leider schwer zu vergleichen...



"Normalerweise" haben die LE´s ab 97 auch schon CNC-Gefräste Stabilisierungsstege statt dem Blech zwischen den Sitzstreben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

tja, zu lustig. das hört man hier ja eh öfter, das es immer wieder unerwartete variationen gibt. ob farben die dem jahrgang nicht entsprechen, oder eben materialeigenschaften.
dann sieht es bei mir so aus, das ich entweder ein 97er zaskar le mit falschen ausfallenden habe, oder ein 97er zaskar mit falscher sattelklemme/steuerrohr, haha.

ich nenns mal bastard zaskar


----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

ich würde mal den alten begriff atb bemühen. das definiert den einsatz meines rades perfekt. von radtouren und trails bis zum weg zur arbeit, oder einkaufen, es wird überall eingesetzt  



oldman schrieb:


> @hellmachine
> auf jeden fall finde ich deine fuhre richtig gut, sieht aus wie ein hobel, der artgerecht gehalten und im gelaemde bewegt wird!


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> dann sieht es bei mir so aus, das ich entweder ein 97er zaskar le mit falschen ausfallenden habe, oder ein 97er zaskar mit falscher sattelklemme/steuerrohr, haha.



Variante 3 währe noch 98er Zaskar bei dem sich einer beim Nummer einschlagen vertan hat - so schief wie die oft sind ist das auf jeden Fall von Hand reingezimmert worden...


----------



## hellmachine (7. Mai 2008)

haha, auch gut möglich.



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Variante 3 währe noch 98er Zaskar bei dem sich einer beim Nummer einschlagen vertan hat - so schief wie die oft sind ist das auf jeden Fall von Hand reingezimmert worden...


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Variante 3 währe noch 98er Zaskar bei dem sich einer beim Nummer einschlagen vertan hat - so schief wie die oft sind ist das auf jeden Fall von Hand reingezimmert worden...



naja, halt handmade in the USA, so soll's ja sein...


----------



## Kint (8. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, halt handmade in the USA, so soll's ja sein...



achja auf einmal ja...?   



hellmachine schrieb:


> . "Wir gratulieren! Sie haben gerade die stärkste Hochleistungs-Sattelstütze der Welt erworben"
> 
> um starke worte nie verlegen, die jungs von syncros, hoho.





nicht ganz unberechtigt. ich hatte mal ne  hardcore in 425 und 31,8 in einem cmp (taiwan dirt rahmne) drin, deutlich bis unters oberrohr ( aber auch deutlich raus is klar... und bin sitzend auf dem 18" er gefahren. - passiert ist folgendes : der rahmen ist an der vorderen schweissnaht auf der oberseite am Or / vorderseite SR gerissen und nach hinten bis 15cm unterm oberrohr ausgefasert. und ich saß mit dem hosenboden auf dem märkischen sand. die komplette stützenklemmung klemmte die stütze aber noch perfekt. da ichs noch ca 7 km bis nach hause hatte, habe ich die stütze einfach tiefer reingeschoben, und konnte sogar sitzend mit den knien an den backen wie sichs für nen dirter gehört weiterfahren. 

die stütze hat im übrigen GAR NIX abbekommen. nicht verzogen, keine kratzer, nix... 

aber der lsutigen manuals gibts viele. mein favorit ist immer noch : 

"gratulation, sie haben gerade den mavic deemax LRs gekauft. dies ist ein Freeride und downhill Laufradsatz. das benutzen dieses LRS zu andren zwecken wie bspweise crossountry racing wird zu beschädigungen und garantieverlust führen...."


----------



## hellmachine (8. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> achja auf einmal ja...?
> "crossountry racing wird zu beschädigungen und garantieverlust führen...."


----------



## oldman (8. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> achja auf einmal ja...?



handmade in USA ist mir ja recht... schiefe Steuersatzpassungen und schlechte Rahmenpolituren in Far East hatte ich ja ausdrücklich nicht erwähnt.
Achja, meine Geld habe ich immer noch nicht zurück...


----------



## Kint (8. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> handmade in USA ist mir ja recht... schiefe Steuersatzpassungen und schlechte Rahmenpolituren in Far East hatte ich ja ausdrücklich nicht erwähnt.
> Achja, meine Geld habe ich immer noch nicht zurück...



den hier :   hattest du gesehen ja ? sorry wenn ich schon wizchen drüber mach, aber mit humor ist vieles leichter. nochmal mein beileid allen enttäuschten.


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> den hier :   hattest du gesehen ja ?


Du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr es mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat 
Auch zum Thema Geld zurück weil der Händler vor Ort ja durch nix ersetzen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (8. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr es mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat
> Auch zum Thema Geld zurück weil der Händler vor Ort ja durch nix ersetzen ist...



mit 15 jahren erfahrung als elefant im porzellanladen habe ich da weniger berührungsängste als manch anderer...  
wie stehen eigentlich deine projekte so da ? man hört und *sieht *gar nix mehr von dem exklusiven farbenspielchen...


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Farbenspielchen? Sah vor ein Paar Wochen alles so grau aus als ich mich durch den Keller gewühlt habe um meine Sommerreifen zu finden? Gesunde Patina.
Hab im Moment kein Bock mehr auf schrauben, bin selbst zu faul vieles von dem überflüssigem Geraffel in die Bucht zu schmeißen, aber vielleicht mach ich euch irgendwann den Olli über kurz oder lang. Aber wenn hier mal ne 16" IBSe auftaucht hätte ich gerne Beischeid


----------



## Kint (8. Mai 2008)

hui blos keine feuchtigkeit zu dem estrichstaub, das wird dann so schwer zu polieren ...  wenn du den olli machst gib auf jeden fall vorher bescheid. bitte... dann bekomm ich vielleicht endlich die rote crux kurbel... 4 jahre verspätet...

wenn was nitriertes oder auch blankes über den weg läuft geb ich bescheid... viel zeit hast du aber nichtmehr - hm ?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Max ist 20 Monate, dieses Jahr wird wohl das Laufrad kommen, nächstes 14" Rennrad und darauf oder noch ein Jahr später dann 16"...
Wenn nich halt cnoc, wollen eh bald mit Cantiesockeln als Option anbieten...


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Mai 2008)

Ich würde nicht mit einem 14" Rennrad mit dem wirklichen Radfahren beginnen. Schieb ein einfaches 12" Kinderrad dazwischen und schraub alles unnötige, wie Gepäckträger usw. ab.


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Du weißt aber was ich mit Rennrad meine?
Von Coolproducts,BMW(Kidsbike) oder halt im schicken Weiß:
http://www.ikea.com/ms/de_CH/img/store_images/291/IKEA_Laufrad.pdf

Max is eh zu groß für seine 20Monate...


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Mai 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich, was du meinst - Rennrad = Laufrad mit Tretoption?

Wir haben auch mit einem Laufrad angefangen und zu seinem dritten Geburtstag hat er ein 12" Fahrrad bekommen. Zum zweiten war mein Sohn 92cm groß (auch sehr groß für sein Alter), hab gerade im Untersuchungsbuch nachgesehen. Jetzt mit etwas über drei ist er 106cm und das 12" Fahrrad passt gut.

Interessanter Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung: "Kindern unter 2 1/2 Jahren ist die Nutzung des Laufrades verboten." - warum auch immer...


----------



## Backfisch (8. Mai 2008)

Ich frag an dieser Stelle mal ganz kurz OT für mein Patenkind, aber ich möchte nicht, dass der Thread abdriftet, daher bitte nur ne kurze Antwort:

Früher hat man mit dem Dreirad oder mit dem Stützradfahrrad pedalieren gelernt. Jetzt sind Stützräder out (wohl zu recht) und man hat diese schicken Laufräder um das Gleichgewicht zu lernen. Mein Patenkind flitzt schon eifrig mit so einem Laufrad rum. Aber wie lernt das Kind das Pedalieren? Damit kommt er gar nicht klar, jedenfalls nicht auf einem Rad ohne Stützräder. Parallel zum Laufrad noch ein Dreirad? Oder ein Kettcar? Oder einen Schiebegriff ans Fahrrad?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn das nur so das man anschiebt, deshalb sind ja die Rennrad-Teile so gut, weil sie sich vorher voll an den Untersatz als Laufrad gewöhnen können - und dann wird halt nur die Tretlagereinheit dran geschraubt und geschoben. Das ganze bei ca. 6Kg( das ist sehr wenig für ein Kinderrad, auch wenn es in Relation immer noch viel zu viel ist)... Max flitzt auch schon mit so nem Puky Wutsch und nem Bobbycar rum, aber bevor sie aufs Rad gesetzt werden sollten sie schon alles verstehen und ein bisschen "hören".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2008)

NUR ein Laufrad ist Quatsch. Abgesehen davon raten viele immer noch dazu, einen Tretroller für die Schulunng des Gleichgewichtes zu nehmen.
Und: Seitdem Kinder mit diesen flotten Laufrädern unterwegs sind und dadurch durchaus schneller auf ein Rad gesetzt werden, passieren wieder mehr schlimme Unfälle. Die Kids sind motorisch weiter als mental. Sie können die Gefahren des Verkehrs nicht erfassen. Also: Nicht zu früh mit dem Rad am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teilnehmen lassen. 

Das heißt nicht, die sollen nicht biken! Es ist ja prima, wenn Kinder früh radeln und dadurch später sicherer auf dem Bike sitzen. Aber man sollte es nicht zu früh als Verkehrsmittel (zum Kindergarten etc.) einsetzen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Mai 2008)

Unser Knirps hat im Kindergarten genug zum Pedalieren gehabt. Die ersten Male kommst du beim Fahrrad aber nicht drumrum das Kind zu stützen. Je nach Vorkenntnissen und Prägung dauert es dann mehr oder weniger lang bis es frei fahren kann. Stützräder halte ich persönlich für Quatsch, da sie das Unausweichliche nur künstlich hinauszögern, sich Kinder gern auf diese künstliche Sicherheit verlassen und dran gewöhnen. 
Fahren im Straßenverkehr ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes - ich denke, das wird noch richtig lang dauern, eh ich den Bengel im Straßenverkehr fahren lasse.


----------



## Backfisch (8. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Meinungen 

Mit dem Strassenverkehr warten wir natürlich noch. Hier gibt es genug Waldwege, Kleingartensiedlungen und den Alsterwanderweg.


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> knien an den *backen*



 *wangen*, sven, *wangen* !!!  

zum thema syncros hardcore: meine syncros 27,2 ist seit ca. 9 jahren im gebrauch und die mit abstand meitsgefahrene stütze. 
meistens im hardtail, und seit ca. 5 jahren immer mit einem >80kg fahrer rolleyes: ). ausser, dass sie nach besonders dreckigen ausritten knarzt wie ab, hält sie wunderbar! klemmung reinigen + ölen, fertig!

dazu mal ne quizfrage: haben die runden löcher links und rechts am unteren ende der stütze einen funktionalen hintergrund ?


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *wangen*, sven, *wangen* !!!
> 
> zum thema syncros hardcore: meine syncros 27,2 ist seit ca. 9 jahren im gebrauch und die mit abstand meitsgefahrene stütze.
> meistens im hardtail, und seit ca. 5 jahren immer mit einem >80kg fahrer rolleyes: ). ausser, dass sie nach besonders dreckigen ausritten knarzt wie ab, hält sie wunderbar! klemmung reinigen + ölen, fertig!
> ...



hab mal gehört das die teile vorm eloxieren durch die löcher aufgefädelt werden.
ob das stimmt?


----------



## chrrup150 (9. Mai 2008)

Die Bohrungen sind passend für Bügelschlösser gemacht, damit mann beim abschliessen des rades nicht die stütze mitnehmen muss sondern noch mit an das rad anschliessen kann.
natürlich muss mann die Stütze vrher rausnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (11. Mai 2008)

Nicht das erste 96 Zaskar hier, aber dafür hab ich gestern lange poliert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Mai 2008)

Cannondaleaufkleber auf nem GT?


----------



## Michaelmini (11. Mai 2008)

erkläre doch einem unwissenden 
welcher muss ab??


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2008)

der Handmade in USA an der sattelstrebe ;]

ein schönes zaskar! sauebre arbeit. mit einem silber polierten vorbau wäre es noch etwas stimmiger 

grüße, rb


----------



## Michaelmini (11. Mai 2008)

war ein Ebay Decals Satz, ich hatte eh Probleme alle Sticker unterzubringen 
den werde ich sofort abknibbeln


----------



## cleiende (11. Mai 2008)

Sauber, das Rad wird bewegt. Bitte noch die Plastikgabel raus und eine (ALARM) C'Dale B-Bone rein.
Aber wie gesagt, zunächst mal wichtig daß es offensichtlich auch gefahren wird.


----------



## Kint (11. Mai 2008)

der zaskar schriftzug ist auch kein 96er bzw sieht wie ne billige kopie aus. gts hatten 96 schreibschrift. aber wie gesagt wichtig ist dass es bewegt wird...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Mai 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich an, bewegen...


----------



## Michaelmini (12. Mai 2008)

Naja, bewegen. Momentan bewege ich mehr das Peace.
Ist irgendwie anspruchsloser in der Pflege
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Mai 2008)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Naja, bewegen. Momentan bewege ich mehr das Peace.
> Ist irgendwie anspruchsloser in der Pflege
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (12. Mai 2008)

So, n'abend erst mal,

dann will ich auch mal meinen altgedienten und geliebten "Teilemix" zur Schau stellen....leider haben die Jahre so Ihre Spuren hinterlassen und einige "Neuerungen" mit sich gebracht....aber im Stich gelassen hat es mich noch nie.   

Demnächst werde ich es wohl mal "renovieren", sobald ich meine Eloxieranlage für die Kleinteile fertig habe.

...aber jetzt erst mal die Bilder.

Damals (1993)... 





...und heute





















....keep on riding GT Bikes...


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (12. Mai 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen sind passend für Bügelschlösser gemacht, damit mann beim abschliessen des rades nicht die stütze mitnehmen muss sondern noch mit an das rad anschliessen kann.
> natürlich muss mann die Stütze vrher rausnehmen



RICHTIG!  Funktioniert auch mit Kabelschlössern... Allerdings würde ich meine Syncros dann doch lieber mit Sattel mitnehmen, bevor einer versucht da was rauszubrechen und die Stütze ist verschandelt...


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2008)

bei mir in der garage,steht seit heut ein neues gt  schnäp schnäp schnäppchen................................

es ist ein schwarzes karakoram elite (mit schutzblechen und gepäckträger  )


bilder folgen.....


----------



## Kint (14. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bei mir in der garage,steht seit heut ein neues gt  schnäp schnäp schnäppchen................................
> 
> es ist ein schwarzes *karakoram elite* (mit schutzblechen und gepäckträger  )
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

hier die bilder....


----------



## Backfisch (15. Mai 2008)

Sieht irgendwie geil aus... wie ein Jeep


----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2008)

Mein Karakoram-Traktor liegt derzeit zerlegt im Keller. Auch schwarz, aber mit 2,1er Slicks und Beleuchtung (träger etc. hat er eh).


----------



## Kint (15. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier die bilder....




gnnnnn ein 18er.... mit den original griffen noch drauf... kaum bewegt worden das teil...

damit exakt das vierte 93er elite dass ich bisher gesehen habe. 2 davon habe ich besessen...


----------



## gremlino (15. Mai 2008)

Funkenschlosser am Werk??!!??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (15. Mai 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> Funkenschlosser am Werk??!!??!!



funktioniert besser als tridangles und chilipills zusammen...


----------



## jimmybyron (16. Mai 2008)

wollte auch ma gerne mein 95er zaskar LE zur begutachtung vorstellen, gerne komments anregungen  vorschläge,  is allerdings noch nich ganz fertig die kleine.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2008)

sieht schon mal gut aus! ein paar bessere Bilder wäre aber willkommen.
Den Vorbau würde ich gegen ein schwarzen Tauschen, oder Sattelstütze und Vorbau in silbern.



jimmybyron schrieb:


> wollte auch ma gerne mein 95er zaskar LE zur begutachtung vorstellen, gerne komments anregungen  vorschläge,  is allerdings noch nich ganz fertig die kleine.


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Oh, noch ein 14,5er?


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2008)

sieht eher nach 16" aus


----------



## mountymaus (16. Mai 2008)

Juhuu, er ist fertig mein Zaskar LE von 1993 in der kleinen Größe *14,5"*.

Ausstattung: Schaltung kpl. Shimano XTR
Naben: Paralax Shimano XT (werden noch gegen XTR getauscht)
Bremsen: vorn Canti XTR; hinten U-Brake XT
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: GT
Gabel: Answer Manitou II

*Schaut mal was da kommt*




*Komplettansicht*




*U- Barke mal anders*




*Cockpit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

@ janikulus und backfisch jepp is nen 16"
und wegen der fotos wie geht das? mit grossen?


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Fotos in dein Album hoch lädst, erscheint darunter die Adresse. Diese kopierst du einfach in dein Posting hinein.

Sehr schön Monty, da haste was sehr, sehr seltenes an Land gezogen mit den Bremssockeln - hab ich erst 2-3 mal gesehen in 14,5 und 16"...


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100074]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

ach ganz vergessen, hat jemand zufällig nen syncros ahead 1 1/8 130mm, 0 grad in silber rumfliegen?


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100077]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100078]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

will in der zukunft noch alte xtr naben verbauen, was für felgen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
danbar über jeden vorschlag


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> will in der zukunft noch alte xtr naben verbauen, was für felgen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> danbar über jeden vorschlag



solls klassisch werden ? also timecorrect ? 

dann kannste dich hier malinformieren was es bis dahin an felgen gab:

http://mombat.org/Timeline.htm


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Waren da nicht 230er, irgendwie SBP oder so, von Mavic bei der Originalausstattung?
EDIT: ach, und White Industries statt XTR haben die Hörren auf jeden Fall verbaut...


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

ja vielen dank der link is super genau sowas meinte ich auf jeden fall timecorrect, dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Dann gehört wohl als erstes die Vorderradbremse weg bei Timecorrect...


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Dann gehört wohl als erstes die Vorderradbremse weg bei Timecorrect...



haha ja natürlich, die cantis sind aus amiland unterwegs, anscheinend aufm bananendampfer, warte schon ewig...


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

aber zu meiner ehrenrettung sei gesagt, mir fehlte bisher der bremszuggegenhalter für die marzocchi da musste ich dann ja ne v brake verbauen....


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> aber zu meiner ehrenrettung sei gesagt, mir fehlte bisher der bremszuggegenhalter für die marzocchi da musste ich dann ja ne v brake verbauen....



tötötö... ein jaws poster an der wand aber dann vbrakes mit power modulator montieren.... 

und die whites sind bei nem korrektem aufbau quasi pflicht. wenn man schon mal die möglichkeit hat sie oem zu verbauen - dann ran damit....


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> tötötö... ein jaws poster an der wand aber dann vbrakes mit power modulator montieren....
> 
> und die whites sind bei nem korrektem aufbau quasi pflicht. wenn man schon mal die möglichkeit hat sie oem zu verbauen - dann ran damit....



man man man gute augen!
naja das mit power dings hiess es müsse ich verbauen wegen der alten schaltbrems kombi, würden sonst nich funkts.

und sicher wegen der whites ?ausm 95 katalog geht ja nix hervor, nur rahmen keine infos zur ausstattung


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

White Industries Naben mit GT-"Bananen"-Titanschnellspannern... Besonders mit den Schnellspannern wüsche ich viel Vergnügen beim suchen. Dann war da nen Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz und Psycho Reifen und nen Titec/Bontrager-Lenker verbaut.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Zaskar Le 1995
Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front suspension
Sugg Retail	$2,799.99
Weight	Unspecified
Sizes	14.5", 16", 18", 20"
Colors	Ball burnished aluminum

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	Welded aluminum
Frame Tubing Material	6061 T6 aluminum, double-butted, heat-treated
Fork Brand & Model	Rock Shox Judy SL
Fork Material	Magnesium, triple-clamp crown
Rear Shock	 

Components
Component Group	Shimano XTR
Brakeset	Shimano XTR brakes, Shimano XTR levers
Shift Levers	Shimano XTR RapidFire Plus
Front Derailleur	Shimano XTR, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8 mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano XTR
Crankset	Shimano XTR, 26/36/48 teeth
Pedals	Onza HO titanium (clipless)
Bottom Bracket	 
BB Shell Width	 
Rear Cogs	8-speed, 12 - 32 teeth
Chain	Shimano Dura-Ace/XTR (CN-7401), 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Syncros Hardcore aluminum, 27.0 mm diameter
Saddle	Selle Italia Flite, vandium rails
Handlebar	Bontrager Titec 150g
Handlebar Extensions	Alloy
Handlebar Stem	Syncros Cattleprod
Headset	1 1/8" Tioga alloy aheadset

Wheels
Hubs	White Industries precision w/Tracker front
Rims	Mavic 217 SUP, 32-hole
Tires	26 x 1.95" Tioga Psycho kevlar
Spoke Brand	Stainless steel, double butted
Spoke Nipples	Alloy nipples


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> White Industries Naben mit GT-"Bananen"-Titanschnellspannern... Besonders mit den Schnellspannern wüsche ich viel Vergnügen beim suchen. Dann war da nen Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz und Psycho Reifen und nen Titec/Bontrager-Lenker verbaut.



ooooch geht.... - heissen übrigens kiwi sticks... 







und jimmy da hassn...:


----------



## jimmybyron (17. Mai 2008)

wiegeil is das denn, ich hatte immer nur die ami kataloge! coooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ooooch geht.... - heissen übrigens kiwi sticks...


Echt? Hab die damals in neu mit den beknackten SPIN-Wheels mit bestellt, und zumindest zu meinen aktiven Ebayzeiten hat man die sehr selten mal gesehen...


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Echt? Hab die damals in neu mit den beknackten SPIN-Wheels mit bestellt, und zumindest zu meinen aktiven Ebayzeiten hat man die sehr selten mal gesehen...



nene stimmt schon sind recht selten.   aber damals innerhalb von zwei montan sidn dorten zwei paar übern tisch gewandert eins abartig günstig zusammen mit nem fast nossigen roten satz hadleys für 60 $$$$  - das hab ich für meinen satz kiwis alleine gezahlt gehabt...


----------



## hoeckle (17. Mai 2008)

nachdem mir gestern nacht endlich der eigentümer in die hände gefallen ist, ist es jetzt meines.... 







damit mir im winter nicht langweilig wird...


----------



## tomasius (17. Mai 2008)

> damit mir im winter nicht langweilig wird...



Feri, nach Frühling kommt Sommer!  

Tom


----------



## Dr.Dick (17. Mai 2008)

MEIN AVALANCHE...


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> MEIN AVALANCHE...



Ein klitze kleines bisschen größer und man könnte das Motiv für ne Briefmarke nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dick (17. Mai 2008)

@zaskar76
zufrieden????


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> @zaskar76
> zufrieden????



ui.. jetzt muss man das elend der gabel in vollem ausmaß betrachten... 

wobei das in dieser perspektive gar nicht mal so schlimm asussieht ... generell aber durchaus spass verspricht.   die bedenke bezüglich der daurhaltbarkeit bleiben aber...


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Besser! 

Ist das ein Dirt-Avalanche?


----------



## Dr.Dick (18. Mai 2008)

für dirt ist es dann doch zu schwer.... ca 17kg
das geht eigendlich nur bergab gut!!!!


----------



## oldman (18. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> für dirt ist es dann doch zu schwer.... ca 17kg
> das geht eigendlich nur bergab gut!!!!




17kg??? hast du das sattelrohr zubetoniert? 17kg.... soviel wiegen unsere beiden xizangs nicht mal zusammen...


----------



## Dr.Dick (18. Mai 2008)

@oldman
das bike ist halt immer schwerer geworden kann ja mal ein bild im Originalzustand schickenâ¦


----------



## Backfisch (18. Mai 2008)

Das hier...



...wiegt unter 15kg.
Mit 16" Ruckus-Rahmen, Double Tracks, Minion DH und Pike.

Wie geht 17kg mit nem Avalanche-Rahmen?


----------



## Dr.Dick (18. Mai 2008)

so sah es mal aus....ist aber nur noch der rahmen von dem bike übrig ist der rest war alles schrott und wurde ausgetauscht...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Hab ich mein 06er Zaskar Team SSP schon gezeigt?







Wiegt etwa 9 kg, und fährt sich echt genial.


----------



## Dr.Dick (18. Mai 2008)

hab mir über das gewicht eigendlich nie gedanken gemacht bin erst vor kurzen bei einem kumpel erschrocken der mein bike an die waage hing und sie 17 kg anzeigte...dann war mir auch endlich klar warum ich mit dem ding bergauf immer schiebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (18. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> hab mir über das gewicht eigendlich nie gedanken gemacht bin erst vor kurzen bei einem kumpel erschrocken der mein bike an die waage hing und sie 17 kg anzeigte...dann war mir auch endlich klar warum ich mit dem ding bergauf immer schiebe...



    .. unglaublich..    Willkommen !


----------



## Dr.Dick (18. Mai 2008)

@ maatik


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Mai 2008)

soo hier kommt meins. habs grade saubergemacht. sieht aus wie geleckt 





[/URL][/IMG]
hoffe es gefällt euch. u da ich relativ neu hier bin gruß an alle GT-anhänger


----------



## oliversen (19. Mai 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> soo hier kommt meins. habs grade saubergemacht. sieht aus wie geleckt
> hoffe es gefällt euch. u da ich relativ neu hier bin gruß an alle GT-anhänger



Ja natuerlich gefaellt das... Allerdings solltest du dir ein paar Dinge nochmal ansehen. 
Vielleicht moechtest du die Hydraulik Leitung kuerzen. 
Die Sattelstueze umdrehen (mit der Nase nach hinten), oder gegen eine gerade Stueze tauschen.
Und Noname-China-Billig-Klikkies funktionieren zumeist besser als diese "Fangriemen".

Ansonsten ist es doch funktional zusammen gestellt und stimmig aufgebaut

oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Mai 2008)

joa...hydraulikleitungen haste recht. sattelstütze hab ich extra rumgedreht damit ich wieter vorne sitze u mir die sitzposition so viiiieel besser gefällt u bei ner geraden stütze weiß ich nich ob ich den sattel so weit vor kriege, aber so lange sie hält lass ich sie erstmal so und mit den ''fangriemen'' komme ich eig problemlos klar u bei den brauch ich ja auch keine speziellen schuhe. die hab ich auch an meinem alten aggressor dass ich unter der woche fahre u bis auf den fakt dass sich ab u zu die schrauben ein wenig lockern hab ich eig keine probleme damit. 
gruß


----------



## chrrup150 (19. Mai 2008)

@agressor:
mir gefällt dein zaskar auch gut.
ich hab seit freitag den gleichen rahmen.
werd nur noch ne weile brauchen bis er läuft


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Mai 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @agressor:
> mir gefällt dein zaskar auch gut.
> ich hab seit freitag den gleichen rahmen.
> werd nur noch ne weile brauchen bis er läuft


  thx


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nachdem mir gestern nacht endlich der eigentümer in die hände gefallen ist, ist es jetzt meines....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr cool ! glückwunsch  
könnte ich nur ein klein wenig mit einem bmx umgehen, würde ich mir sofort auch so was zulegen


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> könnte ich nur ein klein wenig mit einem bmx umgehen, würde ich mir sofort auch so was zulegen



Warum, blamieren tuste dich in deinem alter so oder so mit dem Ding Die Blagen hier vor der Tür haben des weiteren alle extrem teure BMX und hauptsächlich Trial-Räder - freuen sich dann aber nen Bagger ans Bein wenn sie 3 Treppenstufen damit runter fahren können - das BMX müsste also nur teuer genug sein um nicht aufzufallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> 17kg??? soviel wiegen unsere beiden xizangs nicht mal zusammen...



Hallo Oldman, darf ich mal fragen, wie Du die beiden aufgebaut hast?
Ich finde dazu leider auch nichts in Deiner Galerie.


----------



## Dr.Dick (21. Mai 2008)

17 kg....zwei bikes...alles klar oldman


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> 17 kg....zwei bikes...alles klar oldman



und wo genau siehst du da ein problem?


----------



## Dr.Dick (21. Mai 2008)

naja... 8,5 kg pro bike ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar...


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> naja... 8,5 kg pro bike ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar...



dann wandelst du aber im tiefen tal der ahnungslosen!


----------



## oldman (21. Mai 2008)

so, es werde Licht:

zumindest eines der 2 xizangs wird auf dem 2008er gt treffen anwesend sein.wer beim letzten mal dabei war, kennt es ja: 
recht profaner aufbau zum alltäglichen fahren, ein 18" xizang mit ner magura asgard, american classic disc hub vorne, hinten american classic hub normal, beide mit mavic 717 felgen, vorne hope mono mini 180mm, hinten frm vbrake an avid ultimate hebel, ne moots stütze, ein flite, ne handvoll nokons, noch ne white industry kurbel mit race face blättern, nobby nics, ein morati lenker, sram xo, etc - das ganze hat 9,nochwas kg.

das xizang der weltbesten gattin (ich darf titan im keller stapeln  ) ist ein 16" rahmen mit ner sid, use titan stütze, thomson vorbau, airborne ti lenker, nobby nics, dt swiss 240er naben an 717er felgen, race face evolve kurbel, xtr schaltung, auch ne handvoll nokon, ne nase voll fett, avid ultimate brmsen vorne und hinten, ein paar andere teilchen - 8,nochwas kg.

beide bikes haetten, wenn sich ein leichtbauextremist dran versucht, jeweils noch knapp 1kg potential nach unten, ist aber sinnlos, ich will mit dem bike normal durch die gegend fahren und bei meinem frauchen lohnt sich der aufwand nicht bei den paar schoenwetterkilometern.

bin mir sicher, dass ich beide bikes auch jeweils auf 18-19kg bringe, wenn ich mir richtig muehe gebe. allerdings fehlen mir die dazu notwendigen spezialkomponenten  

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (22. Mai 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> naja... 8,5 kg pro bike ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar...



schau mal bei meinen Fotos mein Klein Attitude mit ca 8,8kg.
Das Rad wird auch regelmässig auch härter gefahren ( auch Rennbetrieb) und ist super zuverlässig.
Natürlich wäre da auch noch Spielraum nach unten/oben


----------



## oldman (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hallo Oldman, darf ich mal fragen, wie Du die beiden aufgebaut hast?
> Ich finde dazu leider auch nichts in Deiner Galerie.



habe kaum noch bilder hier im ibc, bin in richtung rosa forum migriert... du kannst aber auch was im flickr finden, einfach nach user bad russian suchen.

cheers


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2008)

C ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸eÐ¼


----------



## oldschooler (24. Mai 2008)

soo... fast fertig...das neue rad einer freundin... eine etwas bessere stütze aus einem 18" karakoram liegt bereit und als Sattel (Asche auf ihr Haupt)wird ein neuer flite gel 316ti aus bequemlichtkeitsgründen montiert...

ich wünschte ich könnte sowas kleines auch mal wieder fahren, aber leider sind 18" schon mehr das richtige.... (ich mag diese abfallenden oberrohre  )


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Mai 2008)

Ich mag ja kleine GTs - und diese Farbe!
Alle Daumen nach oben!   
Glückwunsch


----------



## alecszaskar (24. Mai 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> soo... fast fertig...das neue rad einer freundin... eine etwas bessere stütze aus einem 18" karakoram liegt bereit und als Sattel (Asche auf ihr Haupt)wird ein neuer flite gel 316ti aus bequemlichtkeitsgründen montiert...
> 
> ich wünschte ich könnte sowas kleines auch mal wieder fahren, aber leider sind 18" schon mehr das richtige.... (ich mag diese abfallenden oberrohre  )


----------



## mountymaus (24. Mai 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> soo... fast fertig...das neue rad einer freundin...




Sehr schönes Bike  . Ich würde vielleicht die Hörnchen entfernen.
Wenn Ihr Zeit habt, dann könnt Ihr das Bike ja beim Treffen vorstellen......


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2008)

tolles rad und wirklich mit der schönste panitjob von gt. stahl fehlt mir ja noch und wenn es eins werden sollte, dann gerne ein tequila sunrise (oder zur not auch ein psyclone...)


----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> tolles rad und wirklich mit der schönste panitjob von gt. stahl fehlt mir ja noch und wenn es eins werden sollte, dann gerne ein tequila sunrise (oder zur not auch ein psyclone...)



Ich weiß, wo es einen 18 Zoll Karakoram gibt


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2008)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2008)

ohne Worte


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2008)

So,nu isses (fast)fertig, der Sattel wird noch getauscht.....und wahrscheinlich doch noch einen kürzeren Vorbau dran, im Moment isses noch ziemlich Kopflastig.... 



Hier die Partslist:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar 20th Anniversary M
Gabel: Rock Shox SID pop loc
Steuersatz:Cane Creek IS2
Vorbau: Syncros 120mm
Lenker: Easton EA 70
Bar Ends: Onza Pro Cut
Griffe: Profile
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial SL
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit SL
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Sattelstütze: Easton EC 70
Sattel: RedX 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Pedale: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 
Kette: SRAM Power Chain II 991 Hollow Pin
LRS: American Classic 
Reifen: Maxxis Ignitor Exception 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX-light
Gewicht:10,3 Kg
Ürsprünglich sollte ne Truvativ Noir Kurbel und Avid Single Digit Ultimates dran, aber da ja auch der Geldbeutel ne Rolle spielt, hab ich mich für die günstigeren Teile entschieden.....und schaut gar net so schlecht aus.
Die Spinnerei für nächstes Jahr steht allerdings schon in den Startlöchern:
Rock Shox SID 2009 schwarz/rot
Avid Juicy Ultimate
Fulcrum Red Metal 1


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2008)

.....ach ja, noch was für Nostalgiker.......gestern und heute 
blingbling!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2008)

spatzel, seit mir nicht böse, aber der Rahmen hätte einen besseren Aufbau verdient. Es wirkt ziemlich unruhig, ein bunt durcheinander gewürfelter Teilemix. Die SID passt gut, aber schwarze Disc-Felgen mit Disc-Brakes hätten viel besser gepasst, oder wenigstens schwarze V-Brakes. Wenn Du schon schwarze Stütze/Vorbau verbaust, dann bitte auch schwarze Barends. Nix gegen den Syncros, aber er wirkt viel zu bullig, da gibts mit Sicherheit auch passenderes.


----------



## alecszaskar (25. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... da gibts mit Sicherheit auch passenderes.



hast Du einen Vorschlag?
fragt ein Syncros Fan


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2008)

......eben,Syncros Fan... und wieso bullig?Das ist ja schließlich kein filigraner Stahlrahmen,da passt auch ein etwas bulliger Vorbau dran.... 
und es gibt immer weniger Firmen die 0° Vorbauten anbieten.....


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Mai 2008)

spatzel du bist mein held  
NEID!!! NEID!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> hast Du einen Vorschlag?
> fragt ein Syncros Fan



Syntace, Ritchey WCS.


----------



## Backfisch (25. Mai 2008)

Also mich würden nur die Logos auf Stütze und Reifen nerven (und auf dem Lenker, vermute ich mal). Ansonsten schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (25. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Also mich würden nur die Logos auf Stütze und Reifen nerven (und auf dem Lenker, vermute ich mal). Ansonsten schön.



Seh ich auch so. Vorbau stört mich persönlich jetzt auch optisch ein bischen. Passen würde ein Thomson Elite X4 0° Vorbau, wenn der Preis nicht wär. Sonst richtig lecker.


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Syntace, Ritchey WCS.



....wenn man Ritchey mag.....ich nicht.Thomson ist natürlich schon aufm Schirm,für nächstes Jahr dann.....Und zu den Hörnchen hatt ich noch vergessen:es ist ja ein hochglanzpolierter Rahmen,also warum keine hochglanzpolierte Bar Ends?? 
Und bei den Logos bin ich eher der Oldschooler,groß muß sein.....


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Spatzel, mir (dem sonst Neues eigentlich gar nicht zusagt) gefällt Dein re-issue wirklich gut, bis auf Stütze+Sattel. Ich überlege seit einigen Tagen ohnehin ernsthaft, mir mal wieder was Neues zu holen, dann hätte ich nicht immer so Sorgen um die alten Schätzchen bei manchen Manövern.

Ein GT soll es sein - was habt Ihr da nur wieder angerichtet


----------



## hoeckle (25. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch spatzel! lass dich nicht irre machen netter aufbau! und wer mit familie kann schon in die vollen gehen beim aufbau...


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> glückwunsch spatzel! lass dich nicht irre machen netter aufbau! und wer mit familie kann schon in die vollen gehen beim aufbau...



Yep,genau so isses!Hatte ich ja auch erwähnt,wenn ich so könnte,wie ich wollte,ja dann....aber ganz so dicke hammas halt dann doch net......


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (26. Mai 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> So,nu isses (fast)fertig, der Sattel wird noch getauscht.....und wahrscheinlich doch noch einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau dran, im Moment isses noch ziemlich Kopflastig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich find's echt schick!!! Bin ja nicht der absolute GT-Kenner und dachte auf den ersten Blick: StÃ¼tze und Sattel passen nicht. Dann habe ich erstmal gesehen, das es die limitierte Neuauflage vom Zaskar ist (hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht aufgebaut gesehen, auÃer auf Werbe-Bildern...). Ich habe es also zuerst fÃ¼r ein "altes" gehalten, bis Du Dein altes daneben eingestellt hast...  Sehr, sehr schÃ¶n! WÃ¼rde also nur die StÃ¼tze und den Sattel tauschen (mein Vorschlag: Neuauflage Syncros und ein Flite). Und die polierten HÃ¶rnchen passen auch, die V-Brakes machen die "Neo-Retro-Optik" perfekt! Ach ja: Und laÃ Dich nicht bezÃ¼glich des Vorbaus bequatschen, der passt 100%-ig, auch die SID passt wie die Faust auf's Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (26. Mai 2008)

So ich hab hier auch mal ein fertiges 96´GT STS.
Photos sind nicht so dolle, kommen aber noch bessere.













Setup:
Frame: 96´GT STS
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 Eisbär
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Griffe: GT
Lenkerenden: Hope
Gabel: Manitou Seven MRD
LRS: Mavic Crossride
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-23
Kette: XT
Schnellspanner: Hope
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT (wird vielleicht gegen eine Race Face LP (rot) getauscht, falls der Deal klappt)
Pedale: Atomlab
Sattel: Selle Flite
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattelklemme: Hope
Reifen: Ritchey: Speedmax Alpha + Omega 1.9

Denke hab nix vergessen und bin bereit für euer Urteil  

Gruß an GT´ler


----------



## Backfisch (26. Mai 2008)

Ich werfe mal den ersten Stein.

Der weisse Vorbau ist doof. 


Bist Du mit dem LRS zufrieden?


----------



## Briggtopp (26. Mai 2008)

Bis jetzt macht der LRS keine Problem, guter Freilauf und leichtgängig.
Mal schaun was der noch zu bieten hat.

Ursprürglich war es ja geplant einen weißen LRS zu nehmen, Crosslink o.ä. Der ist aber nur für DISC. Da der Hinterbau keine Discaufnahme hatte und kein Adapter á la Woodman verbaut werden sollte, ist die HS33 ran gekommen. Leider sind vernüftige weiße Felgen für V-brakes oder Cantilevers nicht zu finden.
Summa sumarum ist der Syncros über aus der ersten Planung


----------



## Backfisch (26. Mai 2008)

Jaja, die Planungen... hatte eine Gabel übrig und habe mir jetzt für die Gabel einen Rahmen gekauft


----------



## Briggtopp (26. Mai 2008)

Das ist auch gut 
Könnte bei mir auch so losgehen. Eben ist meine DeKerf Gabel gekommen


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Mai 2008)

Zwei mal klingelts noch an der Tür, dann...


----------



## spatzel (26. Mai 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Also ich find's echt schick!!! Bin ja nicht der absolute GT-Kenner und dachte auf den ersten Blick: Stütze und Sattel passen nicht. Dann habe ich erstmal gesehen, das es die limitierte Neuauflage vom Zaskar ist (hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht aufgebaut gesehen, außer auf Werbe-Bildern...). Ich habe es also zuerst für ein "altes" gehalten, bis Du Dein altes daneben eingestellt hast...  Sehr, sehr schön! Würde also nur die Stütze und den Sattel tauschen (mein Vorschlag: Neuauflage Syncros und ein Flite). Und die polierten Hörnchen passen auch, die V-Brakes machen die "Neo-Retro-Optik" perfekt! Ach ja: Und laß Dich nicht bezüglich des Vorbaus bequatschen, der passt 100%-ig, auch die SID passt wie die Faust auf's Auge...



Danke für die Blumen!.....ja klar,der Sattel wird ja noch getauscht,den hatte ich halt hier noch rumliegen.Fahren kann man ja trotzdem damit...... 
Ich hab da evtl an nen Syncros FL gedacht,kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Zwei mal klingelts noch an der Tür, dann...



wie meinen    

der trend geht ja zum zweit-xizang...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Zwei mal klingelts noch an der Tür, dann...



...ist es endlich fertig.
Und wenn ein zweites, dann vielleicht ein Lightning, mal schauen


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Mai 2008)

bevor zaskar-le seine bilder vo xizang postet,hier noch ein schönes bild von meinem lieblingszassi auf dem berliner südkreuz bahnhof  (war auf dem weg in die schorfheide).

ich finde das ein tolles bild geworden ist.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön, sehr schön. Mein Zaskar wird übrigens ähnlich aussehen, wenn es denn mal fertig ist. Nur werd ich vorn keine Federgabel reinbauen, zumindest ist's noch nicht geplant. Sag mal, die Langsamspanner sind zum Diebstahlschutz montiert oder? Ist das an der Stützenklemmung eine große Unterlegscheibe oder gehört das zum Spanner?
Wie fährt sich das mit V-Brake vorn und U-Brake hinten? Ich hab hier einen 1994er Zaskar mit Canti-Sockeln und noch keine Ahnung, wie ich den Bowdenzug hinten verlege (Stichwort: Gegenhalter und Cablehanger).


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Mai 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Sag mal, die Langsamspanner sind zum Diebstahlschutz montiert oder? Ist das an der Stützenklemmung eine große Unterlegscheibe oder gehört das zum Spanner?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie fährt sich das mit V-Brake vorn und U-Brake hinten?





das sind codierte spanner von kryptonite. ein must have in berlin.


ich bin mit der bremscombi an meiner urban street machine sehr zufrieden.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

Was sagt ihr dazu:











Ist nicht meins, aber ich könnte es kaufen. Was meint ihr, wieviel ist es ca. wert?


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bevor zaskar-le seine bilder vo xizang postet...



David, woher weißt Du?  
Ich halts einfach nicht mehr aus  
Hier also ein paar Shots von der ersten Erprobungsfahrt.
Ein paar Details ändere ich noch: Stütze (leider nix in Sicht, 27,4), Decals Vorbau  und Kleinigkeiten, Züge kürzen und so. 
Diese Woche kommen noch schwarze Maguras. Eine Frage an die Gemeinde: *Maguras schwarz oder doch Raceline*? 





















 
Christian


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

Lass es so, die Raceline passt perfekt! Saustark!


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Mai 2008)

oohhh wie fein,
erst das wunderschöne Zaskar von davidbelize und dann noch ein wunderschönes xizang( lass die raceline dran) von zaskak le.....
WAAAAAHNSIIIIIIIINN


----------



## Janikulus (28. Mai 2008)

ein Traumbike das Xizang!

Ich finde die Raceline sehr passend, würde ich nicht ändern, eventuell schwarze Booster.

Warum nicht eine 26.8 Stütze mit Adapterhülse (Getränkedose)? Ist doch eine gängige Grösse.

Ach ja David, dein Zaskar ist mal wieder ein toller Aufbau! aber fährst du Bahn damit?? tss tss tss, los auf den Sattel!

Den Chucker als Speedbike Aufbau find ich nicht so dolle, da könnte man aus einem goldenen/gelben? Rahmen was besseres machen.


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

@christian: wow! glückwunsch! das ist ja richtig grossartig geworden. allerdings denke ich, dass es mit schwarzen hs33 besser aussehen könnte, da sich das neongelb mit dem gelb der decals nicht wirklich verträgt.
was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt (und dafür bekomme ich wieder verständnisloses kopfschütteln aus der klassik-ecke  ), sind die derb groben traktorreifen.

die vorgeschlagene cola-dosen-variante habe ich auch schon ein paar mal angewandt, allerdings statt mit blech (zerkratzt die stütze meist, da man sie nie so ganz gratfrei bekommt) mit 0.1mm, bzw. 0.2 plexiglasfolie. geht gut!


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

@tiger: am chucker finde ich ausser dem rahmen so ziemlich alles grauenvoll. dementsprechend würde ich auch den preis ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

Ich wills auch nicht so lassen, sondern seinem eigentlichen Zweck zuführen


----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2008)

@ Christian

Ist sehr schick geworden der Xizang  . Mit der Magura halte ich es so wie Volker. Die Raceline ist zwar zeitgemäß, beißt sich aber mit den Decals (Sind halt nicht neon  ). Nimm also die schwarze Magura und Du hast ein Super Rad, welches ich doch hoffe im August beim Treffen zu sehen 

Gibt dann ein Xizang-Treffen beim GT-Treffen . So viele wie das mittlerweile schon sind 

@ tiger

Auch hier schließe ich mich Volker an. Bin dann gespannt auf den Auf- bzw. Umbau. 

P.S. Denk daran, was Du gesagt hast. Einsatzzweck


----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


StudiVz...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Mai 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> StudiVz...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. Mai 2008)

@TigersClaw:

Bevor du zuschlägst, frage den jetzigen Besitzer, wieviel er wiegt und welche Kilometerzahl er mit dem Rad abgerissen hat.

Die lange Sattelstütze wird eine beträchtliche Hebelwirkung auf das Sattelrohr gehabt haben und wenn du Pech hast, ist das Material schon stark geschwächt und es bildet sich demnächst ein Riss.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

Floid, is das Sattelrohr beim Chucker anfällig für Risse? Ich fahr an sämtlichen Rädern so lange Stützen, und alle Räder halten noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


>


wird im StudiVz in der Gruppe GTBikes angeboten....


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> wird im StudiVz in der Gruppe GTBikes angeboten....



Kann gut sein, ich habs aber in ner lokalen Anzeigenseite gefunden.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2008)

Alles klar


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich wills auch nicht so lassen, sondern seinem eigentlichen Zweck zuführen



Gebrauchte GT-Dirtrahmen gehen so für 100-120


----------



## Triturbo (28. Mai 2008)

@TigersClaw:

Frag ihn auch, ob man das F.ucker wieder weg bekommt.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2008)

@all: danke für das nette Feedback!

@versus/gt-heini: mit den Decals habt Ihr vollkommen recht. Ganz so böse siehts in natura nicht aus, aber Farbharmonie ist ganz sicher was anderes  
Als Farbtupfer wiederum sind die Raceline ganz gut geeignet. Die schwarzen wiederum fügen sich ganz sicher besser in das Gesamterscheinungsbild ein, dann wärs ja fast nur Titan und schwarz, wodurch vielleicht der Rahmen auch noch einen Tick mehr zur Geltung kommt und das ganze Teil etwas zurückhaltender wird. Schwer, schwer... 

@janikulus: CK Cap ist übrigens seit gestern unterwegs  

*Wer noch Meinungen hat, immer her damit.*
Bisher stehts übrigens 4:2 für Raceline...

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## genarius (28. Mai 2008)

Hier mein 94er Zaskar LE is grade im Aufbau....

Die Kurbel stammt aus einem 96er LTS DH-Team, dass wir mein nächstes Projekt. Hat zufällig hier noch einer n LTS DH- Team (den mit der Titanschwinge)? hab bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden der auch so n teil hat.

So hier die Bilder was würdet Ihr für ne Schaltbremshebel Kombi wählen?.... ich dachte an Rapidfire XT oder XTR ...... mit alten 96er XT-V-Brakes
?!















Gruß Niko


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

Diese Kurbel...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2008)

Steht da wirklich GT auf der Kurbel?


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Mai 2008)

Schönes Xizang, du könntest die Raceline aber gut ein bisschen optisch entschärfen indem du Magura-Carbon oder zeitlich passende ADP-Carbon-Booster montierst...

EDIT: und warum sind die Cantieschellen nach vorne, die hat doch sonst jeder nach hinten gedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Floid, is das Sattelrohr beim Chucker anfällig für Risse? Ich fahr an sämtlichen Rädern so lange Stützen, und alle Räder halten noch.



Das Chucker sollte für eine harte Gangart ausgelegt sein, aber ob die lange Stütze wirklich gut für das Sattelrohr ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Bei mir haben die Räder auch immer gehalten - bis sie kaputt gingen.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ...und warum sind die Cantieschellen nach vorne, die hat doch sonst jeder nach hinten gedreht?


Stimmt  

die klassische Pace-Lösung hat mir persönlich aber noch nie so recht gefallen, deshalb habe ich die Schellen rumgefriemelt


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> die klassische Pace-Lösung hat mir persönlich aber noch nie so recht gefallen, deshalb habe ich die Schellen rumgefriemelt



Geht mir genauso, ich mag das nach hinten gekehrte auch nicht so.

Toll gelöst!


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Mai 2008)

Hatte ich auch mal probiert, hinten funktioniert aber einfach besser...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2008)

@ Christian:

also ich find die Raceline gut! Bin ja bekanntermaßen sonst ein "Schwarz-Fan" aber hier passen die gut. Auch die Traktorreifen find ich gut....ist ein Kontrast zu dem filigranen Rahmen...

Das ist der Aufbau wie ich es für mein zweites Xizang auch haben wollte.....überleg mir was Neues.. 

Glückwunsch!

@ David: haste schon mal wg. den Kurbeln gefragt????

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich GT auf der Kurbel?



Ja, Kint und meine Wenigkeit haben auch so eine rumliegen. Wir wollten die immer nochmal vergleichen, ob sie wirklich 100% gleich sind. Ist aber wohl wirklich eine GT, das wäre ein zu großer Zufall, wenn sie dreimal als Fake auftauchen würde. Ich habe sie aber bisher nicht (bewusst) in einem Katalog gefunden.

Anyone else?!


----------



## HimoRoyden (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> David, woher weißt Du?
> Ich halts einfach nicht mehr aus
> Hier also ein paar Shots von der ersten Erprobungsfahrt.
> Ein paar Details ändere ich noch: Stütze (leider nix in Sicht, 27,4), Decals Vorbau  und Kleinigkeiten, Züge kürzen und so.
> ...





WoW! War lange nicht mehr hier. Was für eine Beauty. 9 Finger auf der Fingerskala plus   diesen hier.

Sag bescheid wenn du es los haben willst


----------



## Janikulus (28. Mai 2008)

genarius schrieb:


> Die Kurbel stammt aus einem 96er LTS DH-Team, dass wir mein nächstes Projekt. Hat zufällig hier noch einer n LTS DH- Team (den mit der Titanschwinge)? hab bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden der auch so n teil hat.




ehhh ja geile Kurbel!

das LTS mit Titanschwinge ist ein LTS Thermoplast, ist von 1996 und ein wunderschöner Rahmen. Aber sicher nicht für DH geeignet. Davon hat es allerdings ein paar hier im Forum, ich bin auch glücklicher Besitzer, allerdings noch nicht aufgebaut... ist eine der vielen Baustellen

als Schalt-/Bremskombi kann nur die 950 XTR Reihen empfehlen, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Mai 2008)

@ Herrn belize:
Die Gabel sieht SOOO scharf aus!  (Der Rest natürlich auch....)
@ Herrn le:
Die Decals sind einfach die schicksten! Aber die Maguras passen meiner Meinung nicht dazu, ich fänd schwarz besser. Ich habe ja auch noch so einen Satz dieser Decals hier rumfliegen, aber kein Titan dazu (und auch kein Kleingeld), deshalb kam mir neulich schon mal die Idee ein lackiertes "Fakie-Xizang" aus Stahl zu erschaffen...
@ Herrn claw: Der Rahmen ist schick, die Kombo mit den Anbauteilen ist :kotz: Nebst dem Decal-"Fehler". Dementsprechend auch der Preis. Und Floids Einwände sind sicher auch nicht ohne.
@ Herrn genarius:
Ich bin auch für XTR. Und damit auch für etwas weniger Farbe.  Und vielleicht noch ne Brücke ohne Gegenhalter. Schicke (!!!) Kurbel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genarius (28. Mai 2008)

> zitat von Janikulus
> das LTS mit Titanschwinge ist ein LTS Thermoplast, ist von 1996 und ein wunderschöner Rahmen. Aber sicher nicht für DH geeignet. Davon hat es allerdings ein paar hier im Forum, ich bin auch glücklicher Besitzer, allerdings noch nicht aufgebaut... ist eine der vielen Baustellen



Du irrst dich ich meinte einen 96er LTS-DH Team Rahmen  und der hat eine Titanschwinge und ist eindeutig nicht aus Thermoplast.... und ich habe von den Dingern noch keinen im freien Handel gesehen, daher meine Frage, ob hier noch einer einen hat. 

hier das Bild von gerade eben.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2008)

@ zaskar-le:

schliesse mich meinen vorredner gerne an. schönes rad...  

nur bitte denk ernsthaft darüber nach, die raceline zu tauschen. das beisst sich wirklich mit den decals...

passen besser an meines.... 

@ tomasius:

ich hoffe du hast tränen in den augen, wenn du das siehst... der nächste versuch ist wieder an mir...


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (28. Mai 2008)

@ zaskar-le: Weltklasse!!! Raceline dranlassen, ist ein schöner Kontrast... Ist so wie es ist eine Augenweide!


----------



## Janikulus (29. Mai 2008)

genarius schrieb:


> Du irrst dich ich meinte einen 96er LTS-DH Team Rahmen  und der hat eine Titanschwinge und ist eindeutig nicht aus Thermoplast.... und ich habe von den Dingern noch keinen im freien Handel gesehen, daher meine Frage, ob hier noch einer einen hat.



ja da hast du natürlich recht! Ich weiss nicht warum ich da auf das Thermoplast gekommen bin  war wohl etwas übermüdet.

Aber dein LTS DH ist dann wohl von 96, da mit Titanschwinge. Ehrlich gesagt kannte ich das Modell noch nicht... habe ich ebenfalls noch nie gesehen, vielleicht ein reiner Teamrahmen / Prototyp von damals? Sieht auf jeden fall gut aus 



genarius schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder was würdet Ihr für ne Schaltbremshebel Kombi wählen?.... ich dachte an Rapidfire XT oder XTR ...... mit alten 96er XT-V-Brakes



XT V-Brakes von 96 hätte ich noch rumliegen, 2 Paar, falls interesse kannst du mich ja anschreiben.


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Aber dein LTS DH ist dann wohl von 96, da mit Titanschwinge. Ehrlich gesagt kannte ich das Modell noch nicht... habe ich ebenfalls noch nie gesehen, vielleicht ein reiner Teamrahmen / Prototyp von damals? Sieht auf jeden fall gut aus



nööö die gibts schon sind aber nicht so häufig. 97 dann wurde auf die doppelt gebogene sitzstrebe umgewechselt. wahrscheinlich deshalb seltener. aber der gezigte sieht schon sehr krude aus - kann aber auch an der perspektive lkiegen - der sattelrohrstummel sieght ellenlang aus - der federweg monströs. kann auch an der rahmengröße liegen ... angehängt mal ein 96er und ein 97er...


----------



## jimmybyron (29. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nööö die gibts schon sind aber nicht so häufig. 97 dann wurde auf die doppelt gebogene sitzstrebe umgewechselt. wahrscheinlich deshalb seltener. aber der gezigte sieht schon sehr krude aus - kann aber auch an der perspektive lkiegen - der sattelrohrstummel sieght ellenlang aus - der federweg monströs. kann auch an der rahmengröße liegen ... angehängt mal ein 96er und ein 97er...



waren 96 und 97 die sitzrohre nich noch gerade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> waren 96 und 97 die sitzrohre nich noch gerade?



nicjht beim dh. das nromale lts ja da wurden die rohre erst mit dem modelljahr 98 rund (arc) - die dh s hatten immer schon gebogene sitzrohre - das hat miteinander nix zu tun.


----------



## jimmybyron (29. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nicjht beim dh. das nromale lts ja da wurden die rohre erst mit dem modelljahr 98 rund (arc) - die dh s hatten immer schon gebogene sitzrohre - das hat miteinander nix zu tun.



ach so ja sicher mein fehler
naja Fullys sind ja auch nich so meine welt


----------



## mountymaus (29. Mai 2008)

Mein GT-LTS 1 von 1996. Ist aber kein DH ....


----------



## genarius (29. Mai 2008)

yea mountymaus dat knallt aber das rot.... nur die Gabel passt meines Erachtens nicht so recht zum Rest... bzw. ich würde die eventuell rot lackieren lassen  ansonsten ein echter eyecatcher. Um das Schaltwerk beneide ich dich


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2008)

genarius schrieb:


> yea mountymaus dat knallt aber das rot.... nur die Gabel passt meines Erachtens nicht so recht zum Rest... bzw. ich würde die eventuell rot lackieren lassen  ansonsten ein echter eyecatcher. Um das Schaltwerk beneide ich dich



 ich kann dir aus erfahrung sagen, dass die gabel P E R F E K T in das rad passt!

lackieren lassen... tststs


----------



## chrrup150 (29. Mai 2008)

sonnenbrille aufsetzend kann ich meine augen gar nicht von montymaus lts lassen


----------



## Stemmel (29. Mai 2008)

genarius schrieb:


> yea mountymaus dat knallt aber das rot....




soooo rot ist es in natura gar nicht. Komm einfach zum Forum-Treffen und überzeuge Dich, dass es ein wunderschönes Rad ist...


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

was mir grade so auffällt - hattest du dda die aluschwinge für die ti version nachgerüstet ? auf dem foto siehts grade extrem danach aus....


----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2008)

@ kint

Hast Du richtig gesehen. Rahmen ist mit Alu-Schwinge. Haben das gute Stück so bekommen. Ich denke, dass der Hinterbau mal einen Defekt hatte und ersetzt wurde. Die Gleitlager sind unter anderem neuwertig gewesen.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2008)

genarius schrieb:


> Du irrst dich ich meinte einen 96er LTS-DH Team Rahmen  und der hat eine Titanschwinge und ist eindeutig nicht aus Thermoplast.... und ich habe von den Dingern noch keinen im freien Handel gesehen, daher meine Frage, ob hier noch einer einen hat.



Yes! Und genau an dem Rahmen-Kit sind im 1996er US-Katalog auch die Kurbeln auf Seite 3! Endlich habe ich sie gefunden, jippie!


Sie sind dort als Profile tituliert und haben dann den GT-Spider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Yes! Und genau an dem Rahmen-Kit sind im *1996er US-Katalog* auch die Kurbeln auf Seite 3! Endlich habe ich sie gefunden, jippie!
> 
> 
> Sie sind dort als _Profile _tituliert und haben dann den GT-Spider.



WTF... ich bring nen usb stick mit die woche moe... 

und das es profile sind hatte ich mri auch schon überlegt die sahen einfach zu sehr denen bei bikepro ähnlich....

suppper...



gt-heini schrieb:


> @ kint
> 
> Hast Du richtig gesehen. Rahmen ist mit Alu-Schwinge. ....



ich finde die bei dem aufbau auch weitaus passender als die ti version....


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Respekt Leute. Die Bikes die ihr hier angesammelt habt sind mehr als eine Ode an eine legendäre Fahrrad-Manufaktur. Da steckt soviel Liebe drin, soviel Detailarbeit, soviel Hingabe...

Money Cant Buy That - It Is Passion. 

Dies ist eine Art virtuelles Museum für Maschinen, die den Besitzern durch lange Jahre der zuverlässigen Treue und Funktion ans Herz gewachsen sind. Das ist genau der Stoff, der Ingenieuren, Entwicklern und Designern den Ehrgeiz liefert, das nächste Produkt noch besser zu gestalten, als das vorige. Das ist der Antrieb, aus dem Legenden entstehen - der den Schmerz der Durchführung vergessen macht: Dankbarkeit.

Wenn ich mir das ein oder andere Bike hier ansehe, ob Xizang, Zaskar, Avalanche oder sogar ein Karakoram, dann weiss ich warum auch ich seit meinem allerersten GT Avalanche von 1996 dieser Firma die Treue gehalten habe. Quality Counts! Und deshalb bereue ich meine Entscheidung niemals, mir in Zeiten von Endlosfederweg und Scheibenbremsen ein gutes, altes, robustes, ausgewogenes und vor allem unkaputtbares GT Zaskar X gebastelt zu haben.

Wollt ich nur mal von innen nach aussen tragen - ist ja auch mal erlaubt. 

NO TRIPPLE TRIANGLE - NO WAY!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Mai 2008)

@HimRoyden: Genau so siehts aus!

Sonst würde man so was nicht tun:





Nachher:




Habe noch 8 andere Beispiele im Keller.


----------



## hellmachine (29. Mai 2008)

auf jeden fall die raceline lassen!
habs ich an meinem auch so. als akzent. aber auch noch ein grund: die hs33 schwarz ist an jedem drittklassigen trekking bike und einfach nur durchschnittlich. die raceline gibt es einfach nicht mehr, dadurch seltener anzutreffen und ist deswegen genauso klassisch wie der rahmen.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Wer noch Meinungen hat, immer her damit.*
> Bisher stehts übrigens 4:2 für Raceline...
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Christian


----------



## HimoRoyden (29. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @HimRoyden: Genau so siehts aus!
> 
> Sonst würde man so was nicht tun:
> 
> ...




Irgendwie sind alle Mannis die ich kenne verrückt  

Schöne LAWINE. Noch Stahl?


----------



## cleiende (30. Mai 2008)

Lawine mit U-Brake = Stahl


----------



## GT-Man (30. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nööö die gibts schon sind aber nicht so häufig. 97 dann wurde auf die doppelt gebogene sitzstrebe umgewechselt.



Richtig, das Sitzrohr und die Schwinge wurde 1997 verändert - sah dann aber auch nicht mehr so gut aus. Hier mein 96er LTS DH mit Titanschwinge:



Keine Angst, die Laufräder werde ich aufgrund der DHO mit Steckachse, die ran soll,  eh wechseln müssen.


----------



## Janikulus (30. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> nööö die gibts schon sind aber nicht so häufig





GT-Man schrieb:


> Richtig, das Sitzrohr und die Schwinge wurde 1997 verändert - sah dann aber auch nicht mehr so gut aus.



wieder was gelernt... Danke Forum!


----------



## HimoRoyden (30. Mai 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Lawine mit U-Brake = Stahl



Alles klar, hamm wir wieder was gelernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Mai 2008)

hätt man auch so wissen können, wurde von Manni schon oft genug was zum Rad gepostet...

..aber der Christoph hat ne schöne Eselsbrücke gebaut, für alle die sichs nicht merken können   

VG
Peter


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2008)

18'' GT Backwoods (anno 1999)  





@Kint....danke für die fehlende 9


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2008)

S P schrieb:


> 18'' GT Backwoods




x=9.

15 punkte setzen.


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2008)

hier mal wieder ein Update von meinem frisch polierten LTS, jetzt mit Easton EA50 Vorbau und nachträglich hochglanzpolierter Klemmhülse am Answer DH Lenker (ehemals gold-orange eloxiert). Passt perfekt zu den polierten Maguras


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Juni 2008)

sehr schön......konsequent wäre es jedoch, wenn Du jetzt die Gabel auch noch polierst !


----------



## platzi (2. Juni 2008)

Hier ist mein Baby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2008)

Och nee, das Ding is ne echte Zumutung.


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Lecker!  







Tom


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich die Farbe Schoko oder Schei$$e finden soll, aber ansonsten find ich es gut.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2008)

Ich finds geil, schöner, schlichter Singlespeeder. 
Hast du die Zugführungen etwas aufgebohrt?
Avalanche 1995?

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## zaskar76 (2. Juni 2008)

Fährt sich bestimmt äusserst interessant mit nem 45° Lenkwinkel...


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> hier mal wieder ein Update von meinem frisch polierten LTS,



von mal zu mal - von änderung zu änderung mein ich ... gefällts mir besser. 




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Och nee, das Ding is ne echte Zumutung.



naja... also zur zumutung fehlt da doch noch einiges würde ich sagen...


schokobraune gt singlespeeder scheinen grade im trend zu liegen...:





ohne freundliche genehmigung von kon


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Och nee, das Ding is ne echte Zumutung.



 

es täte manchem deiner posts gut, wenn du vorher mal etwas nachdenken würdest. 
wir bemühen uns hier um einen netten ton und konstruktive kritik - angekommen?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> es täte manchem deiner posts gut, wenn du vorher mal etwas nachdenken würdest.
> wir bemühen uns hier um einen netten ton und konstruktive kritik - angekommen?



Ich denke nicht nach, so eine Meinung kommt aus dem Bauch heraus. Das braune GT wirkt auf mich abstossend, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem sehr schönen LTS darüber.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2008)

platzi schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Baby...





sehr schön das teil........   oder wie mein ex-trainer immer sagte:
 da steckt viel potenzial drinne.



fast vergessen.................sattel tauschen.


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht nach...



ich hoffe du hast trotzdem verstanden was ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht nach, so eine Meinung kommt aus dem Bauch heraus. Das braune GT wirkt auf mich abstossend, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem sehr schönen LTS darüber.



Eine Zumutung mag das FÜR DICH sein, nicht aber für den stolzen Besitzer.
Kurzes Nachdenken fördert dann den Mittelweg zutage, der keinem weh tut.


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (2. Juni 2008)

@ Davidbelize: Prinzipiell ganz schön... Nur frage ich mich, wie Du die Kettenspannung hinbekommen hast?! So ohne Spanner, oder ist die HR-Nabe ein Excenter-Nabe?

Der Lack sieht aber auf dem Bild nicht prickelnd aus, ist der selbst gesprüht?! Ich meine damit nicht die Farbe, sondern die Oberflächenstruktur...

Sonst wirklich schönes Rad, sehr clean!


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht nach, so eine Meinung kommt aus dem Bauch heraus.


 
deswegen benötigen monsieur auch keinen helm...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juni 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> deswegen benötigen monsieur auch keinen helm...



Sondern ein Korsett?


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Juni 2008)

oder öfter mal ne schlachtplatte essen: gibt wenigstens ein bisschen hirn im bauch


----------



## Janikulus (2. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> schokobraune gt singlespeeder scheinen grade im trend zu liegen...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmmmm Schokolade... sehr geiles Bike! Vielleicht noch ein weissen Bremsgriff?

Das andere braune Singlespeed hat Potenzial, ja!


----------



## abhikaam (2. Juni 2008)

Renovierung abgeschlossen. hab mein 92' er Zaskar wieder rausgeputzt und im orginalzustand wieder fahrbereit gemacht. musste dann auch direkt eine ausfart machen bei dem schönen Wetter  
Dabei hab ich dann gemerkt das ich inzwischen wirklich eine Federgabel brauche. Es hat mir sämtliche blomben rausgeschüttelt. Keine Ahnung wie ich das damals so duechgehalten habe... auf jeden fall bin ich jetzt zu alt für so einen harten Bock ohne dämpfer vorne  
Hier ein paar bilder von meinem Schatz.


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

@ abhikaam:

Zwei Worte reichen: Schlicht & schön!  

Hej och välkommen!  

Tom


----------



## abhikaam (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @ abhikaam:
> 
> Zwei Worte reichen: Schlicht & schön!
> 
> ...



tack så mycket  
ich stimmer zu. nur schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2008)

@ platzi
Find die Kiste ganz passabel! Aber ich hätte das Schaltauge nicht mitgelackt.
Vielleicht wird braun ja jetzt nach weiß das neue schwarz?!?! 
Und vielleicht noch ein paar beige (oder schwarz-beige) Kleber?
Was ist das für ne Übersetzung? Sieht aus als müsste man ganz schön kurbeln!?

@rüdiger steiger: 
Bei mancher Übersetzung brauchts glücklicherweise keinen Spanner. hatte ich bei meinem auch mal. Ich schau mal nach wie die Übersetzung war.

@abhikaam:
Der Tom hat das schon recht passend in Worte gekleidet.


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> @ Davidbelize: Prinzipiell ganz schön... Nur frage ich mich, wie Du die Kettenspannung hinbekommen hast?! So ohne Spanner, oder ist die HR-Nabe ein Excenter-Nabe?




david hat nur zitiert ist nicht sein rad. sondern siehe zitat . genau wie das andere braune nicht meins sondern....

wie dem auch sei es gibt die eno von white industrie das ist die excenter nabe für singlespeed schlechthin, dann gibts halflinks (halbe kettenglieder) und zuletzt noch magic gear - denn für jede kettenstrebe gibts ne übersetzung die eine optimale kettenspannung ohne alles andere garantiert (zumindest bis die kette sich längt...) 

wobei der lack echt so fleckig wie bei ner dosenlackierung aussieht...das ist nicht so schön.... 

und schöööönes urzassi....


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


>



Hach, ich darf mir ja immer noch eine Farbe für mein Borrego aussuchen. Schokobraun stand vor langer Zeit schon einmal für ein anderes Rad zur Debatte, vielleicht sollte ich noch einmal darüber nachdenken? 

Und dann mit ein wenig mehr weiß....


----------



## spatzel (3. Juni 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> deswegen benötigen monsieur auch keinen helm...



HAHAHA!!!!
Genau DAS hab ich auch gedacht,hatte es mir aber verkniffen!!! Danke fürs zuvorkommen!


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Ach Leute...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> deswegen benötigen monsieur auch keinen helm...



Nu bleib mal bissl sachlich. Das ich keinen Helm trage, hat eher was mit meinem Holzkopf zu tun, also eine völlig andere Geschichte. Und nun bitte wieder BTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Juni 2008)




----------



## phreak (4. Juni 2008)

mööp, single speed mal etwas anders...


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Juni 2008)

So nun Mal meine Beiden GT´s

Das Erste ist ein 96er GT Tempest mit 28TKM aufm Buckel was leider angefangen hat zu reißen am steuerrohr (Vermutlich Alter schaden durch eine Autotür aber erst nach jahren sichtbar). Es ist mit vielen alten parts ausgestattet: 99er LX Naben mit Ritchey Rock Comp Felgen 2,0Dt Speichen,97er LX Kurbel 5arm mit Amazing Toys Schutz, Kore Vorbau, LX Cantis, LX Schaltwerk, LX Schaltbremskombi, Tioga Alchemy2 Steuersatz, Flite Titanium, RST Mozo Pro 3.5, 95er STXRC umwerfer usw.... Wird wohl nen Citybike draus werden denn weggegeben wird es nicht. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114532]
	
[/URL]

Und das 2te ist sein nachfolger ein 2008er GT Avalanche 1.0 wo ich bisher nur 2007er XT V-Brakes und ne Davtus Kettenführung angebracht habe ( Nocht nicht aufm Bild). Ich bin Immernoch Begeistert von der Detailverliebtheit der GT BIKES.


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114533]
	
[/URL]

Ps: Ich suche noch einen Schutz für meine 4arm kurbel so wie am alten bike. Wer weiß wo ich sowas bekomme?


----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2008)

GTTEMPEST schrieb:


> Ps: Ich suche noch einen Schutz für meine 4arm kurbel so wie am alten bike. Wer weiß wo ich sowas bekomme?



nen rockring ? da 4arm dürfte das so ziemlich jeder dh / dual/dirt/street/ watauchimmer laden führen - musstu mal nach bashguard, kettenführung etc googlen.


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Juni 2008)

Ja Aber für 4Arm mit 44Zähne Kettenblatt und 3 Kettenblättern wird es sehr schwer!! Die meisten sind für Singlespeed bis 38Z. Und ich will kein singlespeed sondern meine 3 Kettenblätter vorne behalten. Deshalb Meine anfrage. Hab letztens bei Ebucht eins gesehen mit XT kurbel gebraucht dazu war nur leider vehindert und konnte nicht bieten sodas wer anders das teil nun hat!!!!


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2008)

GTTEMPEST schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114532]
> 
> [/URL]



willkommen ! das ist aber ein schönes tempest  
schade, dass es in rente muss  

das avalanche kann zwar optisch nicht mithalten, aber ist funtkional sicher ein guter ersatz. darf man mal fragen was du mit den bikes treibst, dass du so auf einen rockring wert legst?


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Juni 2008)

Hi. @Versus

Danke fürs kompliment zu den Bikes

Also Ich fahr Meistens hier an der Steilküste im Wald rum und ab und zu wenn es mich juckt auch mal Abseits der wege über alles hinweg was mir im weg ist.  
Springen und Trial betreibe ich nicht mehr so wild wie früher mann kommt ja langsam in die jahre.  Früher Waren Sprünge über 50cm Hohe hindernisse kein Thema.  
Aber mein Fahrstil ist schon Krass wie andere mir immer sagen.  Liegt wohl daran weil ich oft einfach mal neben den weg spring um Leute zu überholen und Lange Treppen sind immer gerngesehene abfahrten auch mit hohem tempo. Habe den Rockring deshalb montiert gehabt und des Hosenschutzes wegen. Waren einfach zuviel zerissene hosen in den jahren. 
Ps: das Tempest bleibt ja noch erhalten so wie es ist. Nur die Brakbooster und den Flaschenhalter habe ich abgenommen der Rest bleibt so eventuell kommen Cityslicks drauf. Vielleicht fahre ich damit in zukunft zur arbeit. Soll halt nur nicht mehr für treppen und die krassen fahrten sein wegen dem riss. Das Avalanche muss noch Meine eingene note bekommen ist mir noch zu steno momentan. Mal schauen was ich da mache............


----------



## muttipullover (4. Juni 2008)

Wo ist es denn gerissen? Mach mal ein Foto!
Ich hatte sowas mal bei einem Rocky.
Mein Radladen hat eine Hülse fräsen lassen und diese dann 
verklebt. Das hat gehalten. Wenns dich interessiert mach ich mal ein Foto davon.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Juni 2008)

Hi der Riss ist direkt an und in der Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr zum unterrohr er beginnt an der unteren Lagerschale und ist dann in den jahre enlang der naht gerissen sodas er momentan ca 2cm der Schweißnaht befallen hat. An dieser stelle kann man auch keine hülse anstetzen da der Rand der lagerschale bis naht nur 5mm ist. Bin am überlegen es zu schweißen aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es dann hält da es ja Heat Treated alu ist. Da muß ich mich nochmal schlaumachen ob das geht.


----------



## muttipullover (4. Juni 2008)

Da wäre ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

GTTEMPEST schrieb:


> Ja Aber für 4Arm mit 44Zähne Kettenblatt und 3 Kettenblättern wird es sehr schwer!! Die meisten sind für Singlespeed bis 38Z. Und ich will kein singlespeed sondern meine 3 Kettenblätter vorne behalten. ...



ich nannte kettenführung weils als kettenführung/bashguard/rockroing verkauft wird. ein bashguard ist an sich auch etwas anderes aber egal...google spuckt spontan mehrere ergebnisse aus- such dir einen für 44 zähne aus...:

syncros

e13

klar musste mit distanzscheiben und längeren schrauben arbeiten aber sonst ?


----------



## GTTEMPEST (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo der Syncros sieht ganz gut aus der E13 gefällt mir nicht.

Hab mir grad mein 3tes GT Zugelegt in errinnerung an den alten Rahmen wieder ein 96er GT TEMPEST selbe farbe wie ich schon hab nur als Hardtail noch Fast Original Mit den Alten Parts. Hoffentlich ist es bald bei mir!!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/115783]
	
[/URL]

Mehr Bilder meiner GT´s in Meiner Galerie.


----------



## Ronaan (8. Juni 2008)

Grad "gewonnen":

Jetzt hab ich schon fast 1 1/2 GTs  

Bin noch unschlüssig was ich draus machen soll. Mein Karakoram (irgendwo um Seite 50 geposted) sieht noch recht original aus, denke das wird's auch bleiben und wird zur Stadtschlampe degradiert. Das "neue" kriegt dann evtl. zeitgemäße Ausstattung wenn es sich anbietet...


----------



## otacon (10. Juni 2008)

Leider hab' ich das gute Ding vor ein paar Tagen vor ein Auto gefahren - bis auf Rahmen, Gabel und Laufraeder ist jetzt so ziemlich alles hinueber. ;(

Werd's vermutlich aber wieder fit machen lassen. Aktuell ueberlege ich, ob ich's dann gleich lackieren lassen sollte...


----------



## Backfisch (10. Juni 2008)

Beileid! Hoffentlich ist Dir nicht allzuviel passiert? 
Und die Lackierung ist doch super.

(Wie schafft man es eigentlich, bei einem Crash die Anbauteile zu schrotten, Rahmen, Gabel und LRS aber ganz zu lassen?)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2008)

Das habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch eben gefragt


----------



## otacon (10. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Beileid! Hoffentlich ist Dir nicht allzuviel passiert?
> Und die Lackierung ist doch super.
> 
> (Wie schafft man es eigentlich, bei einem Crash die Anbauteile zu schrotten, Rahmen, Gabel und LRS aber ganz zu lassen?)



Danke. :\

Zu mir:
Ich hab - gluecklicherweise - nicht einen einzigen Kratzer abbekommen.

Zum "wie":
Das Auto ist mit dem Kennzeichen gegen mein linkes Pedal geknallt, dabei wurde die linke Tretkurbel ordentlich nach innen verbogen (kommt nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe vorbei) und das Fahrrad ist gut durch die Gegend geknallt. Ich konnte aber halbwegs "abspringen" bzw. "gluecklich wegfliegen", bin dabei aber scheinbar mit einem Bein/Fuss am Zug der vorderen Schaltung haengen geblieben und hab' dadurch so arg daran gezogen, dass der Zug samt Kunststoffgewinde sogar aus dem Bedienelement gerissen wurde, also auch kaputt. Wie die Bremse sich dabei geschrottet hat, weiss ich auch nicht. Dem Sattel hat's zwei Naehte aufgerissen, wohl einfach durch das Rumschrubbern auf dem Asphalt.
Naja, und das vordere Rad hat eine kleine Acht drin, aber die bekommt man ja raus. Ich muss mal Fotos machen...

Zum Auto:
Zum Glueck hatte das keinen Kratzer, nur einen Pedalabdruck im Nummernschild ;}

Zum GT-Lack:
Der sieht auf dem Foto nach ganz gut aus, weist aber enorm viele Abbplatzer und Scheuerstellen auf - sieht live wirklich nicht mehr huebsch aus. :/


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2008)

der flaschenhalter erinnert mich irgendwie an meine kindheit  :


----------



## Backfisch (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du die Nummer wiederholen kannst, kannst Du im Zirkus auftreten. 

@versus: So einen Halter hatte ich auch. Leicht und formschön! Gehört eigentlich an jedes echte Classicbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otacon (10. Juni 2008)

Hier nochmal schnell, als Nachtrag, zwei Fotos von der Tretkurbel. Dann ist aber genug vom Unfall, schliesslich ist das hier der GT- u. nicht der Unfall-Thread 









PS: Ey, der Flaschenhalter ist toller, als ihr denkt - den kann man naemlich in der Groesse einstellen. ;D - Tja, 'ne 1,5l-Colaflasche passt da genauso rein, wie jegliche existente Bierbehaeltnisse... ;}


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2008)

otacon schrieb:


> PS: Ey, der Flaschenhalter ist toller, als ihr denkt - den kann man naemlich in der Groesse einstellen. ;D - Tja, 'ne 1,5l-Colaflasche passt da genauso rein, wie jegliche existente Bierbehaeltnisse... ;}



und stilsicher ist er allemal   
gut, dass du bei der nummer nix abbekommen hast


----------



## Ronaan (10. Juni 2008)

otacon schrieb:


> PS: Ey, der Flaschenhalter ist toller, als ihr denkt - den kann man naemlich in der Groesse einstellen. ;D - Tja, 'ne 1,5l-Colaflasche passt da genauso rein, wie jegliche existente Bierbehaeltnisse... ;}



Den hatte ich vor ca. 25 Jahren auch  
mit der praktischen Ratsche


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. Juni 2008)

Endlich fertig, mein 93er Karakoram Elite











Vielen Dank an Tom für die Decals

Ampel


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2008)

Sauber, ist echt schön geworden.

Welche Übersetzung fährst Du?

Mach ma in die Löcher am Sitzrohr noch Schrauben rein.


----------



## muttipullover (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,
endlich mal einer der auch RaceFace und nicht, wie alle, Syncros verbaut!
Ist echt langweilig immer die gleichen Komponenten an den Bikes zu sehen.
Ich finds klasse so. Fehlt eigentlich, wie bei meinem Zaskar, noch die Deus XC- Kurbel. Aber die ist halt ziehmlich preisintensiv, nicht wahr?
Gruß Steffen
PS: Ist das eine GT-Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. Juni 2008)

Schickes gelbes Rad!!!

Magic Gear oder White Eno HR Nabe?!


----------



## Kint (14. Juni 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Endlich fertig, mein 93er Karakoram Elite
> 
> Vielen Dank an Tom für die Decals
> 
> Ampel




ein herrlicher rahmen--- äh rad... 
gewicht dürfte unterirdisch leicht sein... hm ?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön in gelb!


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

tolles karakoram! mir persönlich würde es mit filigranen v-brakes noch besser gefallen, aber das ist a: geschmackssache und b: eine kleinigkeit

ich finde es immer wieder toll, wieviel energie und liebe zum detail allgemein in die restaurierung unserer schätzchen gesteckt wird


----------



## Ampelhasser (14. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

Inspiriert durch ein blaues Auto, das neben einem Rapsfeld parkte, habe ich mich für diese Farbkombi entschlossen

@TigersClaw: Die Übersetzung ist 40:18 und das sollte für den brandenburger Sand ok sein.

@muttipullover: Das ist eine Kona P2. Ich habe einen Hang zu geraden Gabeln und deshalb kam die Orginal Gabel nicht in Frage.

@kingmoe: Ist eine Eno. Mal schauen wie lange die Lager halten...

V-Brakes oder Cantis sehen bestimmt filigraner aus, aber es sollte ein sorglos Rad werden und dazu gehören für mich HS33, Eingang und eine Starrgabel

Ampel


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Juni 2008)

Die lager der eno nabe sind ok. ich fahr meine im fixie jetzt 13.000km im kurier betrieb und sie muckt noch kein bischen imd gegensatz zur vorderen auch ne white


----------



## gremlino (14. Juni 2008)

gefällt mir auch, fast wie ein Postrad


----------



## oldman (14. Juni 2008)

moin kinners,

so, hier einer der 3 rahmen,welche ich kaufen musste, um den frust betreffend des 20th rahmens zu kompensieren.
ihr kennt den rahmen, er hat bis vor kurzem david gehoert. als ihm der kaeufer abgesprungen ist, habe ich beschlossen, dass an der zeit ist, mich auch mal als carbonschwucke zu versuchen.
hat sich gelohnt, haette nie gedacht, dass die fuhre dermassen wendig ist! david, du haettest den rahmen nicht verkaufen duerfen.






das ist mal so`ne schnelle montage gewesen (ja, die pedale werden gegen clickies ersetzt), allerdings schon mit den gt hadley 4-loch naben und den custom-scheiben. in kombination mit der hope mono m4 sehr nett...
es fehlt mir noch die hintere bremse, die leitung will ich im rahmen verlegen. hierzu muss ich kurz mal die bohrmaschine ansetzen  .






achja, unserem zwerg haben wir heute noch ein specialized hotwalk gekauft, ist um einiges wendiger und leichter als das ab sofort zum verkauf stehende like a bike bmw teil.






bevor fragen aufkommen: ja, die terasse ist noch nicht fertig. 
ja, das ist ein gasgrill, ein weber genesis, der brennt loecher in die nacht.
und ja, der sattel ist waagerecht angebracht.


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, das ist ein gasgrill



    ich musste bei dem bild gerade an loriot denken  

glückwunsch zu dem bike. schön zu wissen, dass es in guten händen ist


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Juni 2008)

Sanction im Aufbau







Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2008)

Haben will 

Hast Du den Rahmen einzeln bekommen?


----------



## Triturbo (14. Juni 2008)

Verdammt geiles Sanction baust du dir da auf!


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

hey rafa,

sehr schick! in das sanction habe ich mich ja seit meiner probefahrt verguckt


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> bevor fragen aufkommen: ja, die terasse ist noch nicht fertig.


Ich empfehle mal 1-2 Jahre lang ne Pause mit neuen Fahrrädern zu machen


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle mal 1-2 Jahre lang ne Pause mit neuen Fahrrädern zu machen



Deswegen hält er sich ja auch an liebenswerte Klassiker.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da mir heut langweilig war hab ich endlich mal aus vorhandenen Teile den Lotto mobistar "zusammengesteckt". Soll ja das Ersatzrad fürs Ti Edge werden, deshalb nur mit dem was da war. Muss natürlich alles noch abgestimmt werden, mal sehen wie bequem die Vorbau/ Lenker Kombi ist.
Auch wenn wg. der TIAGRA wieder gemotzt wird: die bleibt dran, funktioniert tadellos..(es sei denn jemand hat noch ne schwarze 105er zuhause liegen, die er nicht mehr braucht)....
Der Spacerturm wird auch bleiben, evtl. geht der Vorbau noch runter, bevor ich aber die Gabel kürze hack' ich mir lieber die Hände ab..der Sattel passt natürlich auch nicht so 100% zum Grün des Rahmens, aber ich hätt erwartet, dass es schlimmer aussieht. Ne andere Stütze hätt ich noch gern, bin grad auf der Suche nach was Bezahlbarem von Thomson..andere Pedale kommen auch noch ran...hätt auch noch KAWA-grüne Flaschenhalter von Elite, die sind wahrscheinlich aber zu dunkel....was meint ihr zum Aufbau??

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2008)

Naja der Vorbau passt nicht, aber sonst siehts gut aus, sogar recht stimmig.


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2008)

Bios auf Sattel und Vorbau ist doch alles bestens. Und die funktion der Tiagra ist absolut OK, da würde ich erstmal auch nicht in "besseres" Material investieren. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, sieht schön aus.


----------



## andomar (15. Juni 2008)

es geht voran mit meinem zassi - habe das gröbste geschafft.
nur das blöde schaltauge fehlt mir jetzt noch. ich hoffe ich bekomme es nächste woche damit dann beim nächsten hamburg-classic treffen endlich premiere sein kann.
ich könnte mir daran momentan gut noch ein blaues mittleres kettenblatt vorstellen und die beiden anderen in schwarz... oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (15. Juni 2008)

Hey Peter,
Sattel und Vorbau wurden ja schon erwähnt und die Sattelstütze nanntest du selbst. Meine Augen stolpern irgendwie immer wieder über die schwarzen Kettenblätter, aber ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut. Lass die tollen, roten Flaschenhalter drin und nimm nicht die Kawa-grünen.
Es freut mich, dass zunehmend mehr Leute auch an einem Renner schrauben. *daumen*

@andomar: 
grini636 hat noch ein paar Schaltaugen, die passen dürften. Zwar aus Stahl aber dafür hättest du es sicher recht schnell. Einfach mal anschreiben.
Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Komponentenmix recht gut. Die Kooka-Hebel sind einfach ein Traum. Harmonieren gut mit der Manitou. Wie gut arbeitet selbige denn noch? 
Das blaue Kettenblatt wird vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten, wobei der gesamte hintere Bereich momentan noch etwas "fad" aussieht. Liegt sicher am fehlenden Schaltungsgedöns.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

so, hier das Psyclone, welches mir aus UK zugeflogen ist. Hab`s mal schnell mit ein paar Teilen zusammengestöpselt. 
Die Kette spannt extrem, da werde ich wohl doch mit Spanner und Extragliedern arbeiten muessen... schade.


----------



## hoeckle (15. Juni 2008)

schick.....    

warte noch ein bischen ab, daß gibt sich schnell...


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schick.....
> 
> warte noch ein bischen ab, daß gibt sich schnell...



aber es knackt gewaltig..... habe angst um die lager in der ollen hershey nabe und auch angst um meine edelsten körperteile, falls die kette reisst. naja, ich gehe mal in mich.


----------



## zaskar76 (15. Juni 2008)

Halflink ist dann wieder zu viel?
Ach ja, geiler Rahmen!


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

@peter: schönes lotto! den sattel würde ich auf jeden fall noch tauschen, den rest finde ich gut. mir gefällt auch die einstellung, dass man nicht immer mind. ultegra an einen renner schrauben muss, v.a. weil es quasi das 2.rad ist (was bei einem lotto schon ein wenig exklusiv ist  )

@andomar: sieht aus, als würde das ein hammer werden. ich würde wenn möglich aber bei blau bleiben und den goldenen booster tauschen. eine blaue stütze würde hinten nocht etwas farbe reinbringen. freue mich schon auf weitere fotos. 

mal in eigener sache gefragt: kann man eine solche, oder ähnliche (EFC) manitou noch im richtig harten einsatz, oder sind die eher schön, als gut ?

@oldman: ICH WILL AUCH SO EINS HABEN!!! allerdings mit schaltung  
ein pinker king??? mutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andomar (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @andomar: sieht aus, als würde das ein hammer werden. ich würde wenn möglich aber bei blau bleiben und den goldenen booster tauschen. eine blaue stütze würde hinten noch etwas farbe reinbringen.



stimme dir voll zu und würde mich über eine blaue kookastützen-spende durchaus freuen... ;-)
und wenn jemand so ein cnc-magura booster in silber hat (wie vorne) würde ich den auch gegen meinen goldenen tauschen. 

das problem bzw. der reiz an diesem retro-zeugs ist ja irgendwie auch daß man es eben nicht an jeder ecke kaufen kann und sich so wie ein kind freuen kann wenn man irgendwann dann mal das gesuchte doch bekommt...




Bastieeeh schrieb:


> grini636 hat noch ein paar Schaltaugen, die passen dürften. Zwar aus Stahl aber dafür hättest du es sicher recht schnell. Einfach mal anschreiben.
> Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Komponentenmix recht gut. Die Kooka-Hebel sind einfach ein Traum. Harmonieren gut mit der Manitou. Wie gut arbeitet selbige denn noch?
> 
> Das blaue Kettenblatt wird vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten, wobei der gesamte hintere Bereich momentan noch etwas "fad" aussieht. Liegt sicher am fehlenden Schaltungsgedöns.



habe das Schaltauge indirekt über meinen Händler bei GT bestellt und weil der nicht damit an land kommt jetzt noch eins bei derailleurhanger.com geordert. ich hoffe das das jetzt klappt - ansonsten danke für den Tip!

Tja - die Manitou... noch keine Ahnung wie die sich fährt. Der Federweg wirkt ja schonmal gradezu niedlich... bin da auch etwas skeptisch wie die sich bei meinen bevorzugten Wald-und Wurzelwegen schlägt - oder sollte ich lieber sagen "durchschlägt"? ;-)  Werde Euch dann Ende des Monats informieren. Ursprünglich wollte ich eine Pace RC36 ranbauen aber finde die Manitou dann doch optisch netter zu den Kookas.

Der noch fehlende Schaltkrams wird xtr 900 passend zu den naben und der Stütze.


----------



## oldman (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @peter: schönes lotto! den sattel würde ich auf jeden fall noch tauschen, den rest finde ich gut. mir gefällt auch die einstellung, dass man nicht immer mind. ultegra an einen renner schrauben muss, v.a. weil es quasi das 2.rad ist (was bei einem lotto schon ein wenig exklusiv ist  )
> 
> @andomar: sieht aus, als würde das ein hammer werden. ich würde wenn möglich aber bei blau bleiben und den goldenen booster tauschen. eine blaue stütze würde hinten nocht etwas farbe reinbringen. freue mich schon auf weitere fotos.
> 
> ...



das psyclone bleibt ewig, soviel ist klar. der schwule king war schon dran, harmoniert ja mit dem disco look der lackierung, nuesch wahr  
und ja, mein knie hat sich beruhigt, also back to ssp, zumindest so lange es geht.
ssp ist sehr angenehm bei ausfahrten mit unserer kurzen und ihrem tretbike...



p.s. eine efc kann man im gelaende nutzen, allerdings nur mit nachruestbarem innenleben. die originalen elastomere kannste knicken. gab ja nachruestloesungen von white brothers.


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2008)

> mal in eigener sache gefragt: kann man eine solche, oder ähnliche (EFC) manitou noch im richtig harten einsatz, oder sind die eher schön, als gut ?





> p.s. eine efc kann man im gelaende nutzen, allerdings nur mit nachruestbarem innenleben. die originalen elastomere kannste knicken. gab ja nachruestloesungen von white brothers.



zustimm  
***klugscheissmodusan***
das ist aber ne M4 und keine EFC, aber sehr geile Gabel damals gewesen. Und auch heute.
***klugscheissmodusaus***


----------



## Road Rider (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem ich bisher nur aktiver und begeisterter Mitleser gewesen bin, versuche ich nun auch mal hier und da ein wenig mitzuschreiben. Den Anfang mache ich mal mit ein paar Buchstaben und Bildern jetzt und hier. 
Zu sehen gibt es mein neuestes Rad, ein weiteres Zaskar. Ein weiteres deshalb, weil da in einem Keller noch ein zweites steht und im Moment leider viel zu wenig gefahren wird. Aber zurück zu diesem hier. Hier im Forum gibt es einen Thread, der sich Was ich mir heute für meine GTs geönnt habe. Das Zaskar steht eher unter dem Motto Was ich mir neulich für mein Stevens F9 gegönnt habe - nämlich einen neuen Rahmen und eine neue Gabel   Hatte seinerzeit verschiedene Testberichte gelesen und mir gedacht, daß das F9 ein Rad sein könnte, was meinen Fahrgewohnheiten entgegenkommt, und es dann zu den verschiedenen GTs gesellt. Vorher noch ein wenig dran rumgebaut, so z.B. die wenig genutzte Rohloff-Nabe reingeschraubt und noch Kleinigkeiten geändert. Ende vom Lied war, daß ich als Bisher-Immer-Hardtailfahrer nach einiger Zeit erkennen mußte, daß ein Fully nun doch nichts für mich ist  dann also back to the roots  bei 3-2-1 einen Zaskar-Rahmen (96) ersteigert. Als er dann ankam, stellte ich fest, daß er in nicht besonders gutem Zustand war, und dringend aufgearbeitet werden mußte  Zu der Zeit hat mich die Polierlaune mancher Forumsmitglieder dazu motiviert, dem Rahmen, der wohl die letzten Jahre in einem nicht überdachten Hinterhof zugebracht hat, wieder eine schöne glänzende Optik zu verpassen. Einige lange Winterabende später war es dann endlich soweit. Auch die Gabel war mittlerweile soweit vorbereitet  Zwischenzeitlich kam dann noch die Idee nach neuen Aufklebern. Also alte Decals von anderen Rädern abfotografiert, nachgezeichnet und zu einem Bekannten geschickt, der wiederum jemanden kennt, der eine Ausschneidemaschine hat. Blöderweise hat er die Dateien mit den all terra-Schriftzügen vergessen  Kommen aber noch irgendwann. 
Der Zusammenbau verlief fast problemlos  naja, der erste Versuch scheiterte schon in den Anfängen  Leider hatte der Verkäufer vergessen, den Gabelkonus von der extra versteigerten Gabel runterzunehmen, und die Sattelstütze wollte nicht so richtig in den Rahmen. Beide Probleme konnten wir aber im Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens beheben. Somit sollte der zweite Versuch dann tatsächlich erfolgreich verlaufen  dachte ich. Alles zusammengebaut, erste Probefahrt war erfolgreich  Ein paar Tage später nach einer kleinen Tour kam dann das nächste Ärgernis. Im Laufe der längeren Standzeit hatten die Dichtungen der Rohloff-Nabe sich dazu entschieden, nicht mehr mitarbeiten zu wollen  So tropfte das Öl nun munter auf den Boden. Also bekam die Nabe eine Kur in Fuldatal verschrieben und kam einige Tage später geheilt zurück. Seitdem fährt das Zaskar inkl. aller Teile so zuverlässig wie ich es von den anderen GTs gewohnt bin 
Daß dieses Zaskar nicht gerade einen richtigen Kult-Aufbau bekommen hat, weiß ich auch. Allerdings wollte ich zunächst auch nur die Teile vom Stevens wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand bringen ohne größere finanzielle Mittel aufzuwenden. Daher im Wesentlichen 1:1 umgeschraubt. 
Was bleibt noch zu tun? Geplant sind noch die Decals fürs Oberrohr. Wenn die dann da sind, werde ich auch die Zugverlegung noch ein wenig optimieren. Die ist im Moment zwar funktionsfähig, aber noch nicht wirklich gut. Weiterhin wird, sobald die entsprechende Motivation da ist, die hintere silberne Felge noch gegen eine schwarze getauscht. Und die BrakeBooster werden irgendwann noch geändert. Die Roten passen irgendwie nicht zum Gesamtbild. Hab nur gerade keine anderen. 
So, genug geschrieben, nun gibts Bilder:




So kam der Rahmen bei mir an. Wobei das Foto eher noch die euphemistische Darstellung bevorzugt 




So siehts nun aus 




Da mir der große Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr schon immer besser gefallen hat, als der kleine auf dem Oberrohr, hab ich das nun mal so umgebastelt. Sollte sich jemand fragen, wo die Schrift herkommt, dann kann ich das mal eben aufklären. Das ist der Schriftzug, der bei den 96er Zaskar eigentlich das Oberrohr ziert. Hier dann vergrößert und aufs Unterrohr geklebt. 




Auch die Griffe werden noch irgendwann getauscht. Muß aber erst meine Theorie zum Daumenschalter für die Rohloff-Nabe in die Praxis umsetzen...




So sieht die andere Seite aus




Sowas wie ne Detailaufnahme




Man will ja schließlich auch vorankommen




Noch mal von hinten unten


Soweit erst mal von mir. Ich hoffe Ihr schiebt das Rad jetzt nicht zu den Vergewaltigten...

Kai


----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2008)

so mag ich die Zaskars aufgebaut, praxisgerecht! nur die XT Kurbel stört ein wenig...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2008)

Ein Zaskar mit Coladose, na das hat doch mal Stil. Genial!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2008)

yummi yummi..... 

in schwarz mit ner roten........ das wär noch was für mich.


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

willkommen im club!
der aufbau ist weder optisch, noch technisch mein geschmack und scheint mir recht strassenlastig, aber er ist in jedem fall eigenständig, engagiert und konsequent  

hatten wir überhaupt schon mal eine rohloff in einem zaskar?


----------



## Road Rider (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

danke für Eure Anmerkungen.

@oldman: Ja, die Kurbel. Hätte lieber ne schwarze. Ich denke aber, wenn genug Motivation da ist, dann werde ich die hier abschleifen und polieren. Mal sehen, wies dann aussieht. 
Und praxisgerecht? Muß halt. Soll ja fahren das Rad, nicht nur schön aussehen  

@TigersClaw: Danke 

@davidbelize: schwarz-rot? Hätte sicherlich auch was. Ich bleib erst mal bei silber-schwarz. Das andere wird immer so teuer...

@versus: Optisch und technisch nicht Dein Geschmack? Muß ja auch nicht. Ich kenn das eh schon, da auch im Laden desöfteren kontrovers über meine Räder diskutiert wird. 
Straßenlastig? Jein. Naja gut, was den Aufbau meiner Räder angeht, komme ich aus dem Kurierbereich und bevorzuge daher eine eher gestreckte Sitzhaltung und eben eine Teileauswahl, die auf besfestigtem Untergrund gut rollt. Aber auch auf unsanfterem Geläuf komme ich damit gut zurecht, auch mit den Reifen. Ist einfach eine Sache der Fahrweise, auch wenns mir keiner glaubt. 
Nur wenn Schnee liegt, dann wechsel ich doch auf Stollenreifen. 

Eine Rohloff in einem Zaskar? Neulich hat doch mal jemand danach gefragt. Ist dann aber glaube ich irgendwie im Sande verlaufen. 

Gute Nacht allerseits

Kai


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Juni 2008)

> hatten wir überhaupt schon mal eine rohloff in einem zaskar?



Grunzi hat eine in seinem 2001er Race.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2008)

nach langer langer .....gähn langer bauzeit ist mein 91er syncros/zassi fertig.

die lang ersehnten und heissgeliebten real levers sind verbaut.


----------



## oldman (18. Juni 2008)

sehr schoen, mehr synchros kriegt man ja technisch gesehen kaum noch an einen rahmen dran...

aber fuer die yeti drehgriffe gibt's jetzt mal ganz amtlich einen verweis, gelle  


achja, schoene bremsgriffel, kenn ich irgendwo her..


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juni 2008)

Steuersatz, Reifen, Naben, Griffe, da geht immer noch was 



Schick isses!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Steuersatz, Reifen, Naben, Griffe, da geht immer noch was
> 
> 
> 
> Schick isses!




der lrs sind syncros felgen mit syncros naben. ein syncros reifensatz liegt hier noch rum.

der steuersatz ist leider echt hässlich.
ne syncros gabel ist leider zu dünn fürn zaskar.    
und griffe......ok die fehlen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juni 2008)

Griffe und Reifen fahren sich aber nicht so prickelnd, finde ich...

Und der Steuersatz, na wenn man Golf gerne mag


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Griffe und Reifen fahren sich aber nicht so prickelnd, finde ich...



Oh? Meine Griffe kommen diese Woche. Wollte einfach schwarze Griffe, und da boten sich die Syncros für unter 10 an. Wenn sie nix sind, stell ich sie halt als KULT! in die Bucht.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2008)

servus! mal ne frage würde an mein zaskar team ne starrgabel passen (techn/ optisch) u wenn ja welche? schonma danke 
oder is das hier falsch platziert?


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> oder is das hier falsch platziert?



Eigentlich ja 

zB hier ging es vor krzem erst um Starrgabeln für Rahmen mit Federgabelgeo.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Oh? Meine Griffe kommen diese Woche. Wollte einfach schwarze Griffe, und da boten sich die Syncros für unter 10 an. Wenn sie nix sind, stell ich sie halt als KULT! in die Bucht.



Hat ja jeder unterschiedliche Fingerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja



oukei!


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Hat ja jeder unterschiedliche Fingerchen



Hast recht, das kenne ich von meinen anderen Sportgeräten.


----------



## le.wugel (19. Juni 2008)

97'er sts wenn ich mich nicht irre...leider fehlen mir manche parts noch, aber fahr eh lieber zaskar...suche noch GT-seatclamp...wenn einer hat...ehr damit...danke


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juni 2008)

le.wugel schrieb:


> 97'er sts



Hmmmhhh... 
Ist die Gabel für den Rahmen geeignet?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Juni 2008)

Ist das nicht der 15er aus der Bucht? Hoffentlich finden sich noch passendere Teile...


----------



## le.wugel (19. Juni 2008)

gabel geht schon klar, werd ihn aber sicherlich wieder zerlegen, fehlt einfach an zeit und geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh...
> Ist die Gabel für den Rahmen geeignet?



sieht jedenfalls top aus


----------



## Tiensy (19. Juni 2008)

le.wugel schrieb:


> gabel geht schon klar, werd ihn aber sicherlich wieder zerlegen, fehlt einfach an zeit und geld...



Hi,

schöner Rahmen 

Folgendes bitte als positive Kritik ansehen:

Einige Teile fehlen Dir, einige Teile sind aber auch fehl am Platz.

- Bei der Gabel bricht Dir früher oder später der Steuerkopf (kann mit der Judy SL in der Ecke zwar auch passieren, aber eine DC Gabel in dem Rahmen provoziert es schon nahezu...)

- Du hast Umwerfer montiert, Schalthebel links montiert und fährst 1 Kettenblatt vorne? Entweder noch 2 Kettenblätter dazu, oder Umwerfer / Schalthebel ab und KeFü dran.

- Wenn sich in der Würgeschlinge am Schaltwerk mal was verfangen sollte, dann geht das ganz schnell mal schief... und wird dann teuer... also kürz mal die Schalthülle hinten.

- Sattelstütze und Sattel ist wohl Geschmackssache  aber wieso sitzt Du so tief? Willst Du das Rad als Freeride-Light-DH-All-Mountain-Bergab-Rad aufbauen?

Ansonsten schönes Rad.


----------



## le.wugel (19. Juni 2008)

Jap seh ich alles genauso..der Umwerfer soll die Kette ein bisschen führen, aber leider nur mäßiger Erfolg
Sattelklemme und Stütze fehlt halt noch, deswegen der Sattel so tief
Gabel ist nur zum Test drin, wollte ne Z1 reinmachen welche ja ähnlich viel Federweg und so hat...
Wenn dann auf jedenfall nur freeriden damit, aber weiß nicht, wie lang es dann hält, bricht  ja gern mal beim Innenlager und wie gesagt fehlen dann noch ne Menge Parts...habs erstmal provisorisch zusammen geschraubt...


----------



## Tiensy (19. Juni 2008)

le.wugel schrieb:


> ...Wenn dann auf jedenfall nur freeriden damit, aber weiß nicht, wie lang es dann hält, bricht  ja gern mal beim Innenlager und wie gesagt fehlen dann noch ne Menge Parts...habs erstmal provisorisch zusammen geschraubt...



Wieso nicht als CC-Fully aufbauen? Passende Gabel hast Du ja schon. Die Judy SL ist super.

Wenn Du das STS einfach dort bewegst, wo Du auch Dein Zaskar bewegen würdest, dann musst Du Dir um brechende Muffen etc. nicht allzuviele Gedanken machen...

Dein STS in diesem Falle und dieser Rahmegröße ist nämlich wirklich schon sehr sehr rar... Also pass gut drauf auf


----------



## le.wugel (19. Juni 2008)

Für CC brauch es hinten nicht wackeln...und dafür hab ich ja n Zaskar, was aber auch mehr hergibt...denkst nicht, dass ne Z1 (100mm) fahrbar währe, find die XL auch ganz ok, nur DC is halt pfui und häßliche isse auch...
Die SL hat kein longtravel, also 63mm und dass ist eindeutig zu wenig für die Einstellung des Hinterbaus...
Außer Freeride fällt mir nix ein, was ich mit dem Rahmen anfang könnte...


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2008)

Hier mein aktueller Stand vom Tempest. Leider gehts nicht schneller



Und ach ja, keine Bange wegen dem Steuersatz, der kommt natürlich noch raus.


----------



## Tiensy (20. Juni 2008)

le.wugel schrieb:


> Für CC brauch es hinten nicht wackeln...und dafür hab ich ja n Zaskar, was aber auch mehr hergibt...denkst nicht, dass ne Z1 (100mm) fahrbar währe, find die XL auch ganz ok, nur DC is halt pfui und häßliche isse auch...
> Die SL hat kein longtravel, also 63mm und dass ist eindeutig zu wenig für die Einstellung des Hinterbaus...
> Außer Freeride fällt mir nix ein, was ich mit dem Rahmen anfang könnte...



Hi wugel,

Durch das Trunnion Mount kannst Du den Federweg am Hinterbau ja noch variieren. Ich empfehl Dir mal diesen Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317881

Wenn Du Zeit hast dann ließ Dich einfach mal durch. Da findest Du viel nützliches. 

Wieso hast Du Dich eigentlich genau für den Rahmen entschieden? Für das Geld hättest Du doch auch einen tauglicheren Freeride Rahmen gefunden, der nicht dafür bekannt ist öftermals zu brechen...  Ich find's gut, dass Du Dich für den STS entschieden hast. 

Fährst Du denn Hobby mässig CC-Rennen? Falls ja und Du kein Geld damit verdienst, dann fahr halt mal ein Rennen mit dem STS  Es geht nicht um's wackeln.

Wie wär es mit einer Manitou Minute als Gabel? Oder was ich selbst auch fahre eine günstige und gute 2002 RS SID 100. Dann wird es eben ein Leicht-Freerider. Die gibt es ab und an günstig im Bikemarkt. Bei mir ist die zwar an einem Zaskar, aber ich könnt mir das auch gut für das STS vorstellen. Gibt's für manchmal 30 im Bikemarkt und hält dafür allerdings nicht so lange... Wenn Du es unkompliziert willst, dann eine Z1 Bomber mit offenem Ölbad und Stahlfeder.

Beste Grüße!

--> HALBFINALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HyperBiker (20. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute! 

Dies ist...bzw. war :,( mein liebstes Stück! 





















Nur leider weilt es aufgrund dieberischer Tat nicht mehr in meinen Händen, sondern in denen eines Unbekannten ohne Anhnung. *schmerz lass nach*
Jede einzelne Schraube wurde sorgfältig und eigenhändig verbaut...

Nach meiner Genesung (3-f. WBK Fraktur) und 2 1/2 Jahre nach Verlust meines Babies, bin ich über diesen immer noch nicht hinweg und möchte das Rad nun sozusagen "klonen". 

*Es wäre echt nett, wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet, denn allein schon bei der Suche nach dem Team-Rahmen bin ich zur Verzweiflung geraten*, nächstes Ding: die Z1 in diesem Design... ich bin wohl schon zu lang aus'm "Geschäft"....


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2008)

Hmmm... ich hab den Rahmen in der Lackierung ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen.


----------



## HyperBiker (20. Juni 2008)

Echt nicht? ..also die Teamfarben sind doch eig. bekannt. Das Model ging allerdings in dieser Lackierung nicht oft vom Band, der Drachen am Oberrohr ist nachträglich enstanden, sowie auf Helm und Trikot. Alles kein Thema... Das einzige was mich echt nervt ist, dass der Rahmen in dieser Lackierung nirgens mehr zu finden ist. In sämtlichen Shops (auch USA und GB) und in den Online-Auktionshäusern ist er so nicht zu finden. Und der, der es geklaut hat wird es bestimmt umlackiert haben. Dafür könnte ich dem heut noch den Kopf abreißen (wenn ich wüsste wer es war), selbst wenn ich das Rad zurück hätte.

Ich würde ihn auch gebraucht kaufen und bei meinem Lackierer ausbessern lassen, doch anderen Moto-Rahmen in origanal Teamfarben nachlackieren zu lassen ist sauteuer....
...obwohl der Lack dann wohl besser halten würde als beim Original. 

Also: wenn mir irgendwer weiterhelfen könnte wäre ich mehr, als überglücklich!

Danke schonmal!


Ach ja...: oder es kann irgendwer japanisch oder chinesisch oder was das ist.  
http://www.harim.co.il/review/ReviewReview.asp?ID=2880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (21. Juni 2008)

Das ist hebräisch (.il ist die TLD von Israel).

Und natürlich kenne ich die Teamfarben, aber eben nicht bei dem Rahmen.


Mein erstes GT wurde auch geklaut und eine Weile lang wollte ich genau das gleiche wieder haben, aber was soll's ... es gibt viele schöne andere.

Trotzdem viel Glück beim suchen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juni 2008)

So, nachdem meine Große nun GT fährt,



(Arrowhead 12,5")
soll das Rad meine Kleinen



(24" Rennrad mit 5 Gängen)
hier durch ersetzt werden



(Palomar 14")
Da sie auf Renner steht kommt natürlich ein Rennradlenker und 1" Tom Slicks drauf. 
Ihre Lieblingsfarben sind Pink und Orange, wird ne Interessante Lackierung.
Jetzt wird das gute Stück erst mal zerlegt (meine Kleine hilft natürlich mit).
Mehr im diesem Theater nach fertigstellung (kann ein bisschen dauern).


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juni 2008)

Hab mal was zusammengebaut 

Rahmen: GT Sanction 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas  '09
Headset: Chris King
Vorbau: Thomson
Lenker: Easton CNT Carbon
Griffe: GT LockOn
Bremsen: XT DH 4 Kolben,Goodridge Stahlflex,BBB Beläge
Sattelstütze: SDG Ibeam
Sattel: SDG Bel Air
Kurbeln/Innenlager: XTR 
Schaltung: XT
Schaltwerk: XT Shortcage poliert
Umwerfer: LX
Laufräder: Hope Pro II /EN 321 /DT Comp/DT Prolock Alu
Reifen: MAxxis SP 2,35 60a
Schläuche: Schwalbe standart (leichtbau bringt nur Pannen!!)






















Grüsse Rafa


----------



## chrrup150 (22. Juni 2008)

hier mal zwischenstand zu meinem ´07 zaskar team:












erstmal wirds aus gebrauchten und günstigen teilen aufgebaut und dann werd ich nach und nach meine wunschteile dran bauen.
und ja erstmal werd ichs für die strasse fertig machen.
die ersten ca. 4 wochen muss es als kurierrad herhalten , da ich unbedingt mein kurierfixie( das grüne nishiki im hintergrund auf dem 2.bild) neu machen muss.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>



Saustark!


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bikes! Ich hab bald auch wieder was neues zum zeigen, aber momentan ist die Hausrenovierung mal wieder wichtiger 

(Und schönes Autokennzeichen!  )


----------



## kingmoe (23. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hab mal was zusammengebaut




Das ist ganz nah dran an meinem Aktuellen GT-Traumbike! Ich hätte nur einen anderen Lenker und evtl. eine ander Stütze verbaut, ansonsten ist es für mich perfekt!


Willst du mich heiraten?! 

Spaß beiseite: Hat das Sanction einen normalen Stuersatz ohne integrated Dingsbums...?!


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2008)

seeehr schick rafa! mal wieder ein tolles aktuelles!


----------



## Janikulus (23. Juni 2008)

das Sanction ist ein Traum!



kingmoe schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Hat das Sanction einen normalen Stuersatz ohne integrated Dingsbums...?!



Moe... das ist ein King, der macht kein Dingsbums 

-----------OT----------
könnten wir es hier vielleicht bei kompletten und fertigen Bikes lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2008)

soo ne neue gabel is dran.
vorher:



nachher:




die leitungen sind immernoch zu lang u ich hab immernoch die pedalhaken dran. sorry 
clickpedale sind in überlegung aber ich weiß noch nich wie ich die passenden schuhe für meine füße finde...naja mal kuckn. ach ja n neuer lenker is auch dran, ein truvativ xc race-flatbar. es dürfte jetz so um die 900g leichter sein
jetz muss erstma getestet werden wie weh die umbauten tun


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2008)

@alle die nen 07er zaskar team rahmen haben: is bei euch der lack an der hinteren bremssattelaufnahme auch so extrem empfindlich o is das normal? der platzt nämlich bei mir ziemlich doll ab find ich...
gruß


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juni 2008)

Schöner Racer!

Sattelneigung?!
(Hurra, erster!)


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Sattelneigung?!


mmjoaa...hab ich mal so eingestellt. ich bin mal mit dem neuen lenker gefahrn noch ohne die gabel u das ging mir ziemlich auf die e*er...muss es erstmal ausprobiern


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2008)

nett, noch ein Team mit Pace , kann es sein das die Sattelstütze falschrum im Rahmen steckt?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> kann es sein das die Sattelstütze falschrum im Rahmen steckt?


jep hab ich extra so gemacht damit ich den sattel wieter vor kriege. hatte mich aber schonmal jemand hier gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juni 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das ist ganz nah dran an meinem Aktuellen GT-Traumbike! Ich hätte nur einen anderen Lenker und evtl. eine ander Stütze verbaut, ansonsten ist es für mich perfekt!
> 
> 
> Willst du mich heiraten?!
> ...



JA ICH WILL! In Bad Karlshafen geben wir uns da "JA" Wort 

>Die Thomson/flite Kombi ist schon in Arbeit.Die verbaute Ibeam Kombi hab ich vom It1 geliehen.Die Stütze ist so etwas zu kurz!

Das Sanction hat ein ganz normales 1/1,8 Steuerrohr,gut so>King!

Beste Grüsse Rafa


----------



## alecszaskar (23. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das Sanction hat ein ganz normales 1/1,8 Steuerrohr,gut so>King!


Schönes Rad 
Warum dürfen diese Räder ein konventionelles Steuerrohr haben und die Neuauflage des Zaskars nicht? 
Zaskars wollen auch einen König!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @alle die nen 07er zaskar team rahmen haben: is bei euch der lack an der hinteren bremssattelaufnahme auch so extrem empfindlich o is das normal? der platzt nämlich bei mir ziemlich doll ab find ich...
> gruß



Der Lack vom 07er ist gelinde gesagt extrem beschissen. Die noch nicht richtig festgemachte Bremsleitung auf dem Oberrohr hat mir dort den Lack fast bis aufs Metall durchgescheuert! Der Lack auf dem 06er Team ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Lack vom 07er ist gelinde gesagt extrem beschissen. Die noch nicht richtig festgemachte Bremsleitung auf dem Oberrohr hat mir dort den Lack fast bis aufs Metall durchgescheuert! Der Lack auf dem 06er Team ist wesentlich besser.



hhmmm...schlecht. aufm oberrohr wo die leitungen vorne aus den halterungen zum lenker gehn hats mir den lack auch schon angescheuert. aber am unterrohr wo die ganzen steine davorschlagen hab ich nur zwei kleine löchlein. son shiet!


----------



## alf2 (23. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> JA ICH WILL! In Bad Karlshafen geben wir uns da "JA" Wort



Lass dir das nochmals durch den Kopf gehen
Für das Rad lass ich mich auch glatt heiraten.


----------



## korat (23. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die leitungen sind immernoch zu lang



vor allem die weiße, die ist eindeutig zu lang.
ist der lack (resp. pulver) eher so transluzent? sieht so aus, ich mag das!

das sanction ist übrigens wirklich der hammer. ich sage das vor allem für mich, der ich vor 2 jahren noch ein waschechter klassiker war und mittlerweile über umwege ein aktuelles modell so richtig zum knutschen finde.
aber nur knutschen, heiraten hebe ich mir noch auf, ich bin jung: ich kann warten.


----------



## spatzel (23. Juni 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Schönes Rad
> Warum dürfen diese Räder ein konventionelles Steuerrohr haben und die Neuauflage des Zaskars nicht?
> Zaskars wollen auch einen König!



.........DAS würde ich auch gerne mal wissen....Das Jubi rockt mächtig,aber dieser "wunde" Punkt stört mich nach wie vor enorm....


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

korat schrieb:


> aber nur knutschen, heiraten hebe ich mir noch auf, ich bin jung: ich kann warten.



In 2 Jahren als Vorvorjahresmodell günstig kaufen und dann 10 Jahre aufheben ... ->NOS .


----------



## colombo (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nach langer Abstinenz habe ich mir wieder einmal ein GT zugelegt.
Es ist ein 95er Zaskar, allerdings in eher mittlerem Zustand. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/126140

Der Vorbesitzer hat kurz vor dem Verkauf Ritzel, Kette, mittleres Kettenblatt, Bremsbeläge und Schaltwerk ausgetauscht. Dem Hinterrad wurde anscheinend auch schon mal ne neue Felge spendiert.
Als kleines Extra gab es noch 4 neue Beläge und nen neues Schaltauge dazu. Der Rahmen hätte für mich(1,85) auch nen bissel größer sein dürfen, mal schauen was sich noch machen lässt.

Decals sind auch hinüber mal, hab da mal nen paar bei ebay gesehen. Das waren aber schon 96, zumindest ohne "all ... terra".
Denke werde das Rad erst einmal polieren und etwas aufarbeiten, bin gerade an der Gabel. Evtl. kann mir einer hier nen Tip geben, ist eine M4 bei der ich irgendwie die Standrohre nicht von den Tauchrohren runter bekomme. Habs auch schon gestern im Classic Forum gepostet, evtl. kennt einer das Problem ja .
Auch kann ich mich erinnern einmal polierte Maguras gesehen zu haben, mal schauen ob ich mich da mal ran traue.

Grüße


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2008)

> Evtl. kann mir einer hier nen Tip geben, ist eine M4 bei der ich irgendwie die Standrohre nicht von den Tauchrohren runter bekomme. Habs auch schon gestern im Classic Forum gepostet, evtl. kennt einer das Problem ja .



Hallo!







Habe das Manual der 4 als PDF Datei. Kann es dir gerne per E-Mail zusenden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2008)

hallo tomasius ....... woher wusstest du das mein psyclone so einen syncros lenker sucht.........hätte dafür einen alten mit schim in schwarz (topp zustand).


kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2008)

hallo davidbelize ....... woher wusstest du das mein xizang so einen syncros shim sucht.........

Lenker ist bereits verbaut. 

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> *bild*



Wenn Du nach dem Zusammenbau nicht mindestens 6 Teile über hast, dann hast Du was falsch gemacht!


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

tom, denkst du, dass das blau der m4 zum türkis des anodised turquoise zaskars passt, das demnächst bei mir eintreffen sollte ?


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> woher wusstest du das mein psyclone so einen syncros lenker sucht........



Hi David, habe hier noch einen ebensolchen ungekürzten Lenker rumliegen.
Wäre ihm sicher eine Ehre, an einem Psyclone verschraubt zu werden.
Ist aber NOS, wenn´s Dir nichts ausmacht. Das Ding hat keinen einzigen Kratzer. 
Und notfalls könnte ich auch noch einen schnöden silbrigen Answer Hyperlite entbehren.
Give me a shout! 

lg, Christian


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2008)

@versus:

Keine Ahnung. Habe den Farbton des anodised turquoise Zaskar nicht wirklich vor Augen! Spontan würde ich aber sagen, dass die Töne nahe beieinander liegen. - Übrigens, Glückwunsch! 

@zaskar-le:



> Ist aber NOS, wenn´s Dir nichts ausmacht.


 

... und jetzt mit dem Xizang ab in den Biergarten!  

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> tom, denkst du, dass das blau der m4 zum türkis des anodised turquoise zaskars passt, das demnächst bei mir eintreffen sollte ?



meine ganz persönliche meinung:
manitou gabeln gehören nicht an zaskars - habe immer die verbindung gt/ rock shox und marin/manitou oder yeti/manitou vor augen, im kopf.
zu den 94 und 95er zassi rahmen mit dem alten "dünnen" unterrohr finde ich optisch die rs quadras in dem grau oder die mag 21 am schönsten.
ist aber wie gesagt nur meine meinung 
nochmal glückwunsch an versus "neidmodus"


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

So, hierfÃ¼r mache ich keinen neuen Aufbauthread auf. 





Es sind nÃ¤mlich bereits fast alle Teile da, das Bike ist sowieso zum groÃen Teil ein Restebike, gefÃ¤llt mir aber immer besser. Hatte noch ein paar silberne Teile Ã¼ber, da lief mir der passende Rahmen zu.

Rahmen: 96er Avalanche BB
Vorbau & Lenker: ProCraft (vom 98er Centurion Ã¼brig)
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Marathon 2002 (etwas neu, aber klassischer Look und fahrbar!, lag ausserdem hier rum)
LRS: Mavic 222 um XT737 (vom 98er Centurion Ã¼brig)
Reifen: Mythos XC Redwall (lagen hier als Ersatz fÃ¼rs Centurion rum)
Schaltung: XT 737 (vom 98er Centurion Ã¼brig)
Kurbel: LX (vom 98er Centurion Ã¼brig), poliert 
Bremsen: STX-RC Hebel, V-Brakes XT/STX gemischt (silbern und gÃ¼nstig)
Griffe: wahrscheinlich GT Gummi rot, wie beim Ruckus, hab hier noch ein Paar rumliegen.
evtl 90er Barends von ProCraft oder GT-Lenkerchromkappen...
Steuersatz: Tange gut&billig, silber

Momentan auf dem Postweg: alter roter Flite, fÃ¼r 5â¬ im Classic Basar ergattert 

Es fehlt noch: StÃ¼tze 27,2 silber (hab noch eine 27,0 GT Racing in NOS, aber eigentlich bin ich gegen solche "Blechdazwischenfriemel"-Experimente).

Bis auf die Gabel und den Steuersatz sind also alles 90er Jahre Parts. Bin kein Timecorrect-Fetischist, aber bei dem Bike sollte eben alles so ungefÃ¤hr passen.


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> manitou gabeln gehören nicht an zaskars



Was? Wie? Soooooooo schlimm finde ichs nun nicht 
Aber über die Funktionalität hüllen wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Nachdem ich GT in letzter Zeit etwas untreu geworden bin und auch noch welche verkauft habe , muss ich mich doch auch hier mal wieder zu Wort/Bild melden .

Habe vor kurzem mit Jörg ein kleines Tauschgeschäft gemacht und der meinte mein Xizang wäre ja noch garnicht gezeigt worden - stimmt natürlich nicht , aber da sich so einiges getan hat , kann ein kleines Update nicht schaden







 

 

 



Hiermit möchte ich mich nochmal recht herzlich bei T-age für den Zuschlag beim LRS bedanken und bei Jörg für den H2O .

Fahren tut sich das Schätzchen natürlich traumhaft und geschont wird es auch nicht wirklich - auch wenn die Ausfahrtenhäufigkeit aufgrund der Vielzahl an Bikes natürlich etwas geringer ausfällt .


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2008)

Ist sehr schick geworden

Freut mich, dass der Ringle so einen schönen Platz gefunden hat.

@ Volker

Die Manitou 4 wird wahrscheinlich super in Deine türkise Neuerwerbung passen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau.


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Habe den Farbton des anodised turquoise Zaskar nicht wirklich vor Augen! Spontan würde ich aber sagen, dass die Töne nahe beieinander liegen. - Übrigens, Glückwunsch!



danke! ich könnte mir das ganz gut vorstellen.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> manitou gabeln gehören nicht an zaskars



danke für die glückwünsche und die meinung zu manitou/gt. hast schon recht, man sieht diese kombi nicht so oft, aber mir gefallen die alten manitous sehr gut und ich kenne inzwischen einige geglückte kombinationen (siehe montymaus` lts und das eben gepostete zaskar).




zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aber über die Funktionalität hüllen wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens



wirklich? schade! 




Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...und der meinte mein Xizang wäre ja noch garnicht gezeigt worden - stimmt natürlich nicht , aber da sich so einiges getan hat , kann ein kleines Update nicht schaden...



 toll ! ! !


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2008)

@versus  ich kenne die combi manitou und bl.zaskar und ich kann ruhigen gewissens behaupten es





PASST


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hi David, habe hier noch einen ebensolchen ungekürzten Lenker rumliegen.
> Wäre ihm sicher eine Ehre, an einem Psyclone verschraubt zu werden.
> Ist aber NOS, wenn´s Dir nichts ausmacht. Das Ding hat keinen einzigen Kratzer.
> Und notfalls könnte ich auch noch einen schnöden silbrigen Answer Hyperlite entbehren.
> ...



war vorher schon hier dranne.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120274209419	




aber wenns nicht klappt werden wir uns ganz ganz bestimmt einig.


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2008)

@ketterechts: sehr schönes Xizang!
Und der kleine schüchterne Chill Pill, der sich im triangle versteckt... Köstlich.


@david: mach ganz gemütlich.
Weißt ja, wo Du mich findest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus  ich kenne die combi manitou und bl.zaskar und ich kann ruhigen gewissens behaupten es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Juni 2008)

@Ketterechts

KNÜLLER!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe leider keinen Smiley zum Thema wich53n gefunden, deshalb nur ein 

LG Erol


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> danke! ich könnte mir das ganz gut vorstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 das xizang ist fantastisch!

und wegen den manitou gabeln. die alten manitou 2 / 3 / 4 und efc gehören für mich optisch mit zu den schönsten gabeln überhaupt nur eben nicht an einem gt  kann evtl. damit zusammenhängen dass ich damals immer die kataloge in den 90ern gewälzt habe und in den gt prospekten immer rs gabeln verbaut waren. leisten konnte ich mir kein zassi damals und ich musste mich mit meinem marin indian fire trail "begnügen". in den marin und answer prospekten hatten die bikes immer die alten schönen manitous dran und deshalb meine einstellung zu der kombo. wollte keinem auf die füße treten.
und ne mag21 funktioniert heutzutage allemal besser als eien ungetunte elastomer manitou von einst (außer jemand hat stahlfeder nachrüstkits verbaut)
grüße


----------



## Stemmel (25. Juni 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...bedanken und bei Jörg für den H2O .



Jörg konnte sich trennen??


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Jörg konnte sich trennen??



Ja, schweren Herzens konnte ich mich trennen. Aber das Gegenangebot war zu verlockend


----------



## oldman (25. Juni 2008)

moin,

gestern Abend habe ich dann mal rasch die Bormaschine angesetzt und David's LTS angebohrt. 
Nun ja, jetzt ist die Bremsleitung meiner Hope halt im Rahmen verlegt.

Bilder folgen ....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gestern Abend habe ich dann mal rasch die Bormaschine angesetzt und David's LTS angebohrt.
> Nun ja, jetzt ist die Bremsleitung meiner Hope halt im Rahmen verlegt.
> ...



Hört sich ja gruselig an, bin auf die Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gestern Abend habe ich dann mal rasch die Bormaschine angesetzt und David's LTS angebohrt.
> 
> ...





.....................was hab ich da.......



zeig mal bilder.danach bin ich klüger.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juni 2008)

korat schrieb:


> vor allem die weiße, die ist eindeutig zu lang.
> ist der lack (resp. pulver) eher so transluzent? sieht so aus, ich mag das!



hehe ja die weiße is echt n büschn lang. stört aber nicht beim fahrn der lack is eig nich transluzentconfused. is halt n schönes blau mit ner ordentlichen ladung klarlack drauf schätz ich mal.
ich hab mal versucht photos vom lack am hinteren linken ausfallenden u den steinschlägen zu machen. die sin die besten:






für knapp 1100km find ich das sehr schade das der lack so schlecht is u vor allen dingen für den preis
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juni 2008)

sei froh das du nicht DH / FR fährst, da gehört sogar eine Eloxalbeschichtung in die Liste der Verschleißteile 

aber was lernen wir daraus, die einzig wahre Farbe für ein GT ist BB 


off topic:
ich muss wieder meine Hände an ein GT bekommen, kann ja nicht mal den Thread in Ruhe lassen obgleich ich GT los bin. irgendwo wartet bestimmt ein I-Drive auf mich.... ...bin ich süchtig????


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Jedi: Geile Karre für die Liebste! Ich habe hier irgendwo noch pinke Pedalriemen und pinke Kurbelschrauben-Deckel.
> Wenn ich sie finde, kannst du sie für ganz kleines Geld haben. Ich suche die Tage mal.
> 
> ...was für ´ne schrille Schleuder... Auch, wenn der Rahmen sich denkt: Sith happens!



Ich wusste, ich finde die Teile irgendwann! 






Noch Interesse?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Kurze Frage, kennt jemand den Steuerrohrdurchmesser eines GT Zaskars aus 91 (mit U-Brake)?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kennt jemand den Steuerrohrdurchmesser eines GT Zaskars aus 91 (mit U-Brake)?
> 
> Gruss Stefan






 da hab ich wohl schneller geschrieben als nachgedacht


steuerrohrdurchmesser ist 1 1/8


----------



## oldman (27. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich fahr mein 91er mit ner 27,2 stütze.
> es soll aber auch leute geben die mit ner 27er fahren.
> 
> der david



das sind dann die, wegen denen Gebrauchtzaskarkaeufer seitenlange "was-fuer-eine-Sattelstuetze?-Mist-passt-nicht-rein" Threads starten und verzweifeln.
Man sollte eine Initiative "Pro richtiger Sattelstuetzendurchmesser" gruenden und sich diesem Thema widmen.
jawoll ja


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Ermmm, ich meinte das Steuerrohr, Lenkkopflager das sing wo die Gabel drinsteckt ????


----------



## korat (27. Juni 2008)

deshalb einfach noch mal die frage:



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kennt jemand den *Steuerrohrdurchmesser* eines GT Zaskars aus 91 (mit U-Brake)?



das muß der fön sein (mir ist auch so komisch)


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich fahr mein 91er mit ner 27,2 stütze.
> es soll aber auch leute geben die mit ner 27er fahren.
> 
> der david



Du fährst mit ner Sattelstütze im STEUERROHR ?


----------



## korat (27. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der lack is eig nich transluzentconfused. is halt n schönes blau mit ner ordentlichen ladung klarlack drauf schätz ich mal.



ja, jetzt sieht mans besser. ich hatte neulich mal einen rahmen in der hand, da konnte man sozusagen bis aufs alu durchgucken, und in der sonne gibt das dann die schönsten reflexionen. wirkte bei dir auch ein wenig so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kennt jemand den Steuerrohrdurchmesser eines GT Zaskars aus 91 (mit U-Brake)?



ach übrigens: es ist 1 1/8


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juni 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> sei froh das du nicht DH / FR fährst, da gehört sogar eine Eloxalbeschichtung in die Liste der Verschleißteile
> 
> aber was lernen wir daraus, die einzig wahre Farbe für ein GT ist BB



hehe das is wohl war



korat schrieb:


> ja, jetzt sieht mans besser. ich hatte neulich mal einen rahmen in der hand, da konnte man sozusagen bis aufs alu durchgucken, und in der sonne gibt das dann die schönsten reflexionen. wirkte bei dir auch ein wenig so.



jep in der sonne siehts echt klasse aus

u die neue gabel is echt klasse. bergab isses zwar etwas schwierig aber bergauf u auf der geraden entschädigt dafür mehr als genug


----------



## oldman (27. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> .....................was hab ich da.......
> 
> 
> 
> zeig mal bilder.danach bin ich klüger.




also, der Rahmen hat ja einen Adapter fuer Scheibe, recht nette Lösung, bin damit vollauf zufrieden.
Da wollte ich die Sache mit der ollen Bremsleitung auch gelöst wissen, d.h. innenverlegen.
Allerdings sind die dafuer vorgesehenen Löcher ja nur für Bowdenzuege ausgelegt.
Hier kommt meine Black&Decker in`s Spiel, wer mich kennt, weiss ja, dass ich recht schmerzfrei bin bei solchen Aktionen 

Ich druecke es mal so aus: den Rahmen kann man vermutlich nicht mehr ohne groesseren Aufwand mit V-Brakes fahren.... 
Allerdings stören mich noch die Cantisockel hinten, da muesste evtl was zu machen sein (spätestens jetzt geht ein Aufschrei durch die Republik, ne?)


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Allerdings stören mich noch die Cantisockel hinten, da muesste evtl was zu machen sein (spätestens jetzt geht ein Aufschrei durch die Republik, ne?)



Ich muss zugeben, auch schon mit diesem Gedanken zu spielen... Aber bisher hab ich mich noch nicht getraut - ich hab ja bisher noch nicht mal einen Adapter dran.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Juni 2008)

barbaren.....


----------



## oldman (27. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> barbaren.....



barbaren bremsen besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juni 2008)

oldman: sehr schön! ich find das passt gut zum rahmen.
würd ich auch gerne haben...


----------



## minhang (30. Juni 2008)

Der Rahmen war silber metallic dosenbesprüht... da konnte ich nicht anders, als aus dem ZR3000 den kleinen, schnellen Bruder meines Zaskars zu machen... Sorry fürs schlechte iphone Bild, aber ich musste als es heut nacht fertig geworden ist, einfach mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

nich schlecht


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2008)

auch hier gilt wie beim zassi: geiles bike !!!


----------



## Stemmel (30. Juni 2008)

es steht bei mir ja immer noch eine Farbwahl zur Diskussion. Bei diesem Bild werde ich schon wieder schwach...


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juni 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Sorry fürs schlechte iphone Bild, ...



Naja, wenn´s "nur" ein i-phone ist, sei die Qualität zu entschuldigen.  Aber dafür ist das Bike ja schick geworden.


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juni 2008)

Wirklich perfekt, dieser schwarz-weisse Aufbau.


----------



## gt-kolli (30. Juni 2008)

sehr schön gefällt mir super


----------



## andomar (30. Juni 2008)

endlich konnte ich mein zassi fertig zusammenschrauben: 





bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich mir decals raufbeppen soll oder es so schön schlicht inkognito lasse... ?


----------



## chrrup150 (1. Juli 2008)

schön schlicht würd ich vorziehen, aber inkognito würd das rad NIE sein.
so isses mir schon im studivz aufgefallen
wirklich sehr schön geworden und von wegen die manitous passen nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Juli 2008)

@andomar: ein sehr schönes zassi 
mein kritikpunkte wären nur die griffe und das blau des sattels und der felgen zum türkis der gabel und kookas. wenn du dich für eine ganz blaue variante entscheiden würdest: 
*ICH HABE EINEN NACKIGEN TÜRKISEN RAHMEN, DER AUFGEBAUT WERDEN WILL* 




chrrup150 schrieb:


> wirklich sehr schön geworden und von wegen die manitous passen nicht)



sach ich doch 

wenn jemand so was zuhause und abzugeben hat, bitte info an mich.


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *ICH HABE EINEN NACKIGEN TÜRKISEN RAHMEN, DER AUFGEBAUT WERDEN WILL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

tsstsstssss..... mir erst die spengle madig machen, jetzt hier.... erbärmlich.... 



p.s. schönes zassi andomar..


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> tsstsstssss..... mir erst die spengle madig machen, jetzt hier.... erbärmlich....



PAH. deine plaste-räder kannst du behalten.

hast du eigentlich gewusst, dass "spengeln" ein urbadischer ausdruck für schnell fahren ist? so in der art: "ha, der isch sauber durchs dorf gschpengelt..."

sind also nix für dich


----------



## Frank_k (1. Juli 2008)

My Gt avalanche;


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juli 2008)

schönes ava


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2008)

Nun darf ich ihn endlich mein nennen. 
Ich fühle mich auf dem Bike sauwohl und er macht riesig Spaß.







Jetzt entspricht er meiner Vorstellung.....
Nur der Spacer muss noch getauscht werden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2008)

Heute abgeholt, Karakoram Bj 89´.
Noch keine 500 km gefahren, alles original Shimano Mountain LX.






Weiß hier einer wie sich die Lackierung nennt?


----------



## jimmybyron (2. Juli 2008)

Mhh pigskin look  vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2008)

so heute war eig ne ~70km tour geplant aber aus zeitgründen dann nur eine mit 50km aber nach 15km hatte ich sooolchen hunger das war nichmehr feierlich. also abbruch aber wenigstens sind ein paar photos in freier wildbahn entstanden












gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2008)

ach ja es wiegt jetz 10,8kg


----------



## maatik (2. Juli 2008)

Die Gabel kenn ich von nem Kumpel - die wär mir eindeutig zu hart...und wie machst das mit dem Sattel ?  Hast du irgendend einen Wirbelsäulenschaden  

Ansonsten gefällt es  mir gut...ich steh auf 100%HT´s..


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Die Gabel kenn ich von nem Kumpel - die wär mir eindeutig zu hart...und wie machst das mit dem Sattel ?  Hast du irgendend einen Wirbelsäulenschaden
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt es  mir gut...ich steh auf 100%HT´s..



hehe jep das is die ausm bikemarkt. ich finds nich zu hart sondern absolut geil!! man muss sich halt nur dran gewöhnen sitzen im gelände is schwierig aber das passt schon...u beim sattel hab ich mich 'verschraubt' is jetz wieder waagerecht fast jedenfalls...


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Juli 2008)

SO

Nachdem niemand meinen purple farbenen Zaskar Rahmen haben wollte , habe ich mich entschlossen ihn wieder aufzubauen , damit er nicht nur an der Wand hängt , sondern auch gefahren wird .

Eigentlich als Reste Bike gedacht , musste ich doch bald feststellen , dass die Reste recht nobel ausfallen werden .

Der Aufbau ist funktional und doch wieder nicht - erst mein zweites Bike mit einer 3x9 Schaltung - XTR 952 - die Manitou ist vor allem eins - schön passt optisch , wie auch von der Einbauhöhe her optimal - Federweg - naja .

Genug geschrieben - ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 

Ach ja -  - please wear sunglases





Ach ja - das Bild entstand bei Nieselregen , da ist  technisch noch ganz schön Potenzial


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)

HÜBSCH.... SEI FROH DAS IHN KEINER WOLLTE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juli 2008)

saugeil!


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2008)

Benjamin, das Gerät *MUSST* Du zum Treffen mitbringen, SAUGEIL!

Obwohl ich eigentlich Purple nicht so mag...


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2008)

wow ! da kann ich mich feri nur anschliessen!!!


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juli 2008)

*Aah! Meine Netzhaut!*










 Find ihn auch cool.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juli 2008)

Ein Bike kann nicht purple genug sein!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ach ja es wiegt jetz 10,8kg



Da geht aber noch ne Menge


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ein Bike kann nicht purple genug sein!


 

Wie lange müssen wir da eigentlich noch warten....


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Benjamin, das Gerät *MUSST* Du zum Treffen mitbringen,



Finde ich auch. Dann werde ich mir ein Urteil erlauben 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> SAUGEIL!



Manni, hast Du die Gabel nicht gesehen. Da steckt eine Manitou 2 drin. Die magst Du doch nicht


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da geht aber noch ne Menge



jep auf jeden fall. aber ich weiß aber auch nich warum das so viel is obwohls ja eig doch nich soo viel is die 10,8
es muss am LRS u am antrieb liegen.
die XT-naben sin ja nich schlecht glaub ich, bei den felgen bin ich mir nich sicher da steht rigida sphinx drauf, sagt mir jetz nich viel. bei der kurbel (LX) geht noch ziemlich was u eventuell am schaltwerk (XT)
ich glaub der größte fleck auf der leichtbauliste bei meinem sin die reifen aber schmalere will ich eig nich u der grip von denen is auch sehr gut wie ich finde. hmm...was meinst du? o ihr alle?
gruß


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juli 2008)

@Ketterechts, eigentlich bin ich ja kein Zaskar Fan, aber das ist so ziemlich das schönste Zaskar was hier gezeigt wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dick (3. Juli 2008)

so hier mal wieder neuigkeiten von meinem "DH AVALANCHE"
hab jetzt ne neue kurbel (FSA MOTO X) und ne kettenführung (SYNCROS DH).....und an alle....DER RAHMEN HÄLT!!!!


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> kingmoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein Bike kann nicht purple genug sein!
> ...



Hi,

leider noch ein Weilchen, wird wohl eher Ende des Jahres. Ein Neues wird gerade fertig (Aufbau-Thread kommt), ein anderer Aufbau steht am Anfang. Und zuviele Parallel-Baustellen will ich auch nicht. Zumal man ja sonst alles fertig hätte, schrecklich...


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Juli 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> endlich konnte ich mein zassi fertig zusammenschrauben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  super, sogar mit der manitou 
wäre mit aufklebern noch viel schöner imo.


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Juli 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ach ja - das Bild entstand bei Nieselregen , da ist  technisch noch ganz schön Potenzial



Nieselregen und purple Bike..? Da gabs doch mal was...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1252470/Prince_Purple_Rain


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Nieselregen und purple Bike..? Da gabs doch mal was...
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1252470/Prince_Purple_Rain



stimmt !


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Juli 2008)

So, dann will ich euch mal das neueste Mitglied der GT Familie vorstellen:

Mein neues i-Drive Pro, meine Nummer 9, unsere Nummer 11.




Der Rahmen dürfte euch bekannt sein, der ist von Peru 73, Danke auch an dieser Stelle nochmal an Peter!

Aufgebaut ist es fast (bis auf Werfer und Pedale) Shimano frei, was aber keine Vorgabe war.

*Teileliste*

Rahmen: GT i-Drive Pro
Gabel: RS Reba Team (100 mm)
Dämpfer: Fox Float RL
LRS: Magura Comp (DT Onyx) Dt-Comp Speichen, DT 4.2 D Felgen
Reifen: Conti Mountain King SuSo 2.2
Bremse: Magura Louise FR 180/160 mm
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100 mm
Lenker: Truvativ Team XC
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team GXP
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Trigger: Sram X.9
Werfer: Deore
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O
Kassette: Sram PG 990
Kette: Sram
Sattelstütze: Smica (XLC)
Sattel:SLR






Spacer beiben erstmal drin, man wird ja nicht jünger....

Der erste Fahreindruck ist durchaus positiv, allerdings wenn mann ewig nur Hardtail gefahren ist, schon ungewöhnlich. 
Bergaufgeht es wirklich sehr gut, kaum Tendenz zum "Aufbäumen". Fährt sich wirklich sehr angenehm. 





Bin auf die erste größere Runde gespannt die hoffentlich Morgen stattfindet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Manni,

scheee isses worn!! Gell voll bequem, dat Teil!!

Viel Freude damit!!

VG
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (5. Juli 2008)

Schön isser geworden, 
jetzt auch gemütlich unterwegs.


----------



## joines (6. Juli 2008)

@ ketterechts
Bin ja absolut anti-pörpl, aber DAS rockt!! 
Schön konsequent! 

In dem Fall passen sogar die nicht-korrekten Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2008)

Manni, das i-Drive sieht echt gut aus. Weisste was es wiegt?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2008)

@manni: Sehr schön. Die Gabel und die Leitung passt?


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

ein weiteres idrive in der familie - schön!
sieht gut aus und glaube mir, an das "ungewönhliche" fahrgefühl gewöhnt man sich recht schnell ;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2008)

geiler rahmen, hatte ich selber mal.

leider ist er mir nach 150km am exzenter weggebrochen. 
falls noch wer nen hauptrahmen, dogbone, exzenter und/oder lager braucht, einfach melden.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

dies teil war heut beim klassik-treffen in berlin.
ich war leider nicht dabei.

hier ein ohne scheibe aufgebautes 20ths.........








wie gesagt.....die art der leitungsführung ist diesem rahmen nicht gerade zuträglich.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Juli 2008)

Lange nichtmehr hier reingeschaut! 

Insa:
Deine beiden Räder sind echt schön geworden
Freue mich schon die beiden Räder demnächst in Natur zu begutachten

Manni:
Endlich ein Bike für Deine alte Heimat Hast Du dafür Dein Avalanche zerlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (6. Juli 2008)

hallo liebe gt-freunde!!
gemäß dem motto: "*Mein Haus, mein Garten, meine Bikes*", ein paar bilder zur vorschau...

der rest (ca. 1400!!) folgen noch..
die ersten 28 bilder sind hier zu sehen: www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de/thomas
es werden regelmäßig weitere bilder hinzugefügt..


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne räder hast du! was isn das für ne gabel an deinem weißen zaskar le? sieht gut aus


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie gesagt.....die art der leitungsführung ist diesem rahmen nicht gerade zuträglich.



hm, der lenker auch nicht. irgendwie fnde ich die disc-aufbauten besser.


----------



## hoeckle (6. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dies teil war heut beim klassik-treffen in berlin.
> ich war leider nicht dabei.
> 
> hier ein ohne scheibe aufgebautes 20ths.........
> ...


 

ähmmmm, also die leitungsführung ist das eine, aber das rad finde ich total arg. nicht wg. der optik aber einen schlimmeren anachronismus kam man, meiner meinung nach, nicht fabrizieren. das ist ein neuer rahmen und der gehört mit neuen teilen aufgebaut! replica hin oder her...


----------



## GT-Man (6. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> das ist ein neuer rahmen und der gehört mit neuen teilen aufgebaut!



Ich find´s absolut ok (wenigstens eine schicke XTR-Ausstattung und ne coole passende SID), nur die Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination wirkt wirklich etwas uralt. Der Neon-Flite an sich etwas arg, hier aber passend zu den Decals.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ähmmmm, also die leitungsführung ist das eine, aber das rad finde ich total arg. nicht wg. der optik aber einen schlimmeren anachronismus kam man, meiner meinung nach, nicht fabrizieren. das ist ein neuer rahmen und der gehört mit neuen teilen aufgebaut! replica hin oder her...



Finde ich schon passend, zumal die Retro-Teile sehr konsequent verbaut wurden und sich optisch sehr gut ergänzen (z.B. die auf dem Foto nicht erkennbaren Nuke-Proof-Naben mit der SID usw.). 



GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich find´s absolut ok (wenigstens eine schicke XTR-Ausstattung und ne coole passende SID), nur die Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination wirkt wirklich etwas uralt. Der Neon-Flite an sich etwas arg, hier aber passend zu den Decals.



Der Lenker kommt daher, daß der Besitzer Ben ein Fan von den alten Scott-Lenkern ist (mein Fall wäre er auch nicht, jedoch vergleichsweise leicht).

Also alles in allem leicht, edel und farbig dezent abgestimmt 

LG Erol (Fotograf)


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. Juli 2008)

@ gt-kolli

Respekt 

LG Erol


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juli 2008)

@gt-kolli
Schöne Sammlung hast Du da 
Vom Aufbau zumeist nicht meins, aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache, und bei den neueren Sachen kann ich mangels Wissen ohnehin nicht mitreden 
Gab es Xizang-Decals so tatsächlich mal an den Bikes?
Wenn ja, muss das völlig an mir vorbeigegangen sein.

P.S. Der Rahmen des Xizang scheint verzogen


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juli 2008)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Finde ich schon passend, zumal die Retro-Teile sehr konsequent verbaut wurden und sich optisch sehr gut ergänzen (z.B. die auf dem Foto nicht erkennbaren Nuke-Proof-Naben mit der SID usw.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, klar die 95x ist klasse und ich finde das rad auch an sich schön. über den lenker könnte man diskutieren, muss man aber nicht... 

es ist halt so ähnlich, wie die lieben hardliner aus dem nachbarforum, das sehen, daß um gottes willen kein alter rahmen mit neuen teilen aufgebaut werden soll. nur finde ich das in dem umgekehrten fall, wie hier, tatsächlich fragwürdig. warum soll ein neuer rahmen unbedingt optisch und technisch auf alt getrimmt werden? aber ich bin sowieso, mit wenigen ausnahen, wie zB.einer egli-vincent, kein freund von nachbauten. hätte gt auf dinge wie scheibenbremsaufnahmen und integrierten steuersatz verzichtet, anständige decals verwendet etc. dann wäre der bruch nicht so offensichtlich 

aber das ist eher philosophisch denn religös zu sehen...

lg


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (7. Juli 2008)

Mein Ruckus UF 2008 Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (7. Juli 2008)

@gt-kolli - kannst du noch pic´s vom STS posten , plz..


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> warum soll ein neuer rahmen unbedingt optisch und TECHNISCH auf alt getrimmt werden?



Ich denke es gibt mittlerweile mehr als genug Kilometerfresser die wieder alte 8-fach Komponenten verbauen weil sie der Verschleiß von 9-fach einfach ankotzt - und wer da Sorgenfrei fahren will für den die 950er natürlich allererste Wahl, auch am Neurad. Im Gegensatz dazu verstehe ich dann aber die Naben nicht und bei den Bremsen gibt es bei dem Gewicht von dem Teil überhaupt kein Verständnis mehr für V-Brakes von mir, denn extremer Leichtbau währe da der einzige logische Grund für mich auf V-Brakes zu setzen...


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht denken ein paar Leute auch nicht so ans Baujahr der Teile sondern verbauen einfach das was ihnen gefällt.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

soo wenn wir grad mal bei 20th rahmen sind...ich hab da mal ne frage:
was haltet ihr hiervon? (es ist leider icht meins)







sorry für die schlechte quali u das letzte bild hätt ich noch rumdrehn können aber man erkennts ja so.
also was meint ihr?
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dies teil war heut beim klassik-treffen in berlin.
> ich war leider nicht dabei.
> 
> hier ein ohne scheibe aufgebautes 20ths.........
> ...



aber wie hat der denn hinten die bremsen drangebaut?? gibts das 20th nich nur als disc-only?


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber wie hat der denn hinten die bremsen drangebaut?? gibts das 20th nich nur als disc-only?



Die D-Ausführung bekam zusätzlich Cantisockel ab Werk.
In andere Länder wurde m.W. nur disc-only geliefert.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Die D-Ausführung bekam zusätzlich Cantisockel ab Werk.
> In andere Länder wurde m.W. nur disc-only geliefert.



ui na das is ja fein was spezielles für den deutschen markt. was es sonst wo anders nich gibt...feiner zug von GT


----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sehr schöne räder hast du! was isn das für ne gabel an deinem weißen zaskar le? sieht gut aus



Das ist eine Pace R36 Carbon

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @gt-kolli
> Schöne Sammlung hast Du da
> Vom Aufbau zumeist nicht meins, aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache, und bei den neueren Sachen kann ich mangels Wissen ohnehin nicht mitreden
> Gab es Xizang-Decals so tatsächlich mal an den Bikes?
> ...



Hallo, 
die Xizang Decals habe ich bei Trim-Line anfertigen lassen, habe die gleichen noch in Gelb und Orange geht aber auch in fast jeder anderen Farbe wenn Du noch welche brauchst. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> @gt-kolli - kannst du noch pic´s vom STS posten , plz..



Hallo, demnächst kommen von jedem Bike noch zwei Fotos, 
weitere folgen auf www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de/thomas

Gruß Thomas


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> Das ist eine Pace R36 Carbon
> 
> Gruß Thomas



ahhhh...ich mag PACE
die scheint schon älter zu sein o? wieviel federweg hatn die u wieviel wiegt se?
gruß


----------



## oliversen (7. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


>



ich finde dieses KCNC setup total geil. Sieht man nicht oft. Glueckwunsch! Vielleicht hatte ich auf das rote Elox verzichtet und konsequent Golden gebaut. Aber trotzdem stark.

Wie faehrt sich den die KCNC V-Brake? Hatte die Teile schon mal in der Hand. Leicht sind die ja.... aber sonst traue ich denen nicht viel zu.
Deine Erfahrung kannst du uns ja mal schildern.

oliversen


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juli 2008)

gesamtgewicht von dem bock wär auch nicht uninteressant...


----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> gesamtgewicht von dem bock wär auch nicht uninteressant...



7,9 kg


----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> ich finde dieses KCNC setup total geil. Sieht man nicht oft. Glueckwunsch! Vielleicht hatte ich auf das rote Elox verzichtet und konsequent Golden gebaut. Aber trotzdem stark.
> 
> Wie faehrt sich den die KCNC V-Brake? Hatte die Teile schon mal in der Hand. Leicht sind die ja.... aber sonst traue ich denen nicht viel zu.
> Deine Erfahrung kannst du uns ja mal schildern.
> ...


Hallo 
das rot ist halt wegen den Croxmax-Narben drann, die V-Brake funktioniert momentan schrecklich weil die Beläge falsch sind für die Ceramikfelgen, hoffe mit anderen Belägen wird es besser

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ahhhh...ich mag PACE
> die scheint schon älter zu sein o? wieviel federweg hatn die u wieviel wiegt se?
> gruß



Die Gabel müßte schon ca 10 jahre auf dem Buckel haben, Federweg schätze ich ca 60mm Gewicht ca 1600-1700 gr.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juli 2008)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Mein Ruckus UF 2008 Modell.



Sieht nach viel Spaß aus 

Das ist aber nicht das, was vorgestern für 261,- verkauft wurde?! Mann, habe ich mich geärgert... Wäre aber ja schön, wenn es hier im Forum gelandet wäre


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> Die Gabel müßte schon ca 10 jahre auf dem Buckel haben, Federweg schätze ich ca 60mm Gewicht ca 1600-1700 gr.



hui das is heftig sieht viiiieeel leichter u neuer aus aber schön is sie



so nun nochmal der versuch. was meint ihr zu dem aufbau des 20th, den ich vorhin gepostet hab? is der mit euch total konform o findet ihr den aufbau schrecklich? das interessiert mich. bitte schreibt was. 
gruß

als erinnerung:


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> so nun nochmal der versuch. was meint ihr zu dem aufbau des 20th, den ich vorhin gepostet hab? is der mit euch total konform o findet ihr den aufbau schrecklich? das interessiert mich. bitte schreibt was.
> gruß



Alles für sich schöne Teile, aber ein Aufbau, der weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist. Ich finde, man kann den Jubi-Rahmen schon mit klassischem Zeug bzw. im klassischen Look aufbauen. Das Beispiel oben mit der 950er XTR finde ich ganz gut gelungen.
Aber das hier ist ein zu wilder Mix, auch farblich.
Mit soviel Kohle, wie da drin steckt, kann man wesentlich stimmigere Bikes aufbauen.


----------



## GT-Man (7. Juli 2008)

Den hatten wir doch schonmal abgebildet. War bei mtbr.com zu sehen ... und ich bleibe dabei: Die Amis habe einfach keinen Geschmack.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Alles für sich schöne Teile, aber ein Aufbau, der weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist. Ich finde, man kann den Jubi-Rahmen schon mit klassischem Zeug bzw. im klassischen Look aufbauen. Das Beispiel oben mit der 950er XTR finde ich ganz gut gelungen.
> Aber das hier ist ein zu wilder Mix, auch farblich.
> Mit soviel Kohle, wie da drin steckt, kann man wesentlich stimmigere Bikes aufbauen.



aha das is schonmal eine meinung. farblich versteh ich aber ich hab im allgemeinen ein wenig probleme zu erkennen ob ein rad stimmig ist o nicht. welche teile passen denn nicht zusammen?
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Den hatten wir doch schonmal abgebildet. War bei mtbr.com zu sehen ... und ich bleibe dabei: Die Amis habe einfach keinen Geschmack.



mööööp falsch. dieses bild is aus der mountainbiking uk abphotografiert (juni 08) -> es sind engländer


----------



## Kruko (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> es sind engländer



Die sind genau so schlimm


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die sind genau so schlimm





nee.......schlimmer.


----------



## schroeter68 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich mach auch mal mit und zeig mein Bike : ein 96er Zaskar, allerdings ist nur noch der Rahmen aus der Zeit übrig, alle anderen Teile mussten ausgetauscht werden. Hab´s mir Anfang des Jahres nochmals überarbeitet , ist jetzt "fertig" 

Die Gabel mit 130 mm  ist zwar etwas heftig, vorher waren es nur 60 mm  (der Lenkwinkel und das Oberrohr sind nun extrem steil), aber fährt sich gut.....



Ihr könnt mir ja mal ein paar Kommentare dazu schreiben, mich interessiert, ob es bzgl. des Lenkwinkels Probleme mit der Statik der Gabel geben kann, mein Händler meinte : NO PROBLEM !

Happy trails !  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2008)

Dein Händler muss wohl ziemlich unfähig sein, wenn er behauptet das die lange Gabel kein Problem ist.

Hast sie wenigstens U-Turn? Dann dreh sie auf 100mm runter.


----------



## thalamus (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,
schönes Zaskar hast Du da! Aber die Gabel ist mit 130mm deutlich überdimensioniert. Meiner Meinung nach sind beim Zaskar schon 100mm zuviel weil der Bock einfach so knüppelhart ist, dass eine 80 schon mehr als genug ist.

Technisch denke ich, dass die Gabel etwas länger halten könnte als dein Steuerrohr wenn Du mit dem Bike wirklich auch im Gelände (bergab) etwas flotter unterwegs bist...


----------



## Janikulus (8. Juli 2008)

schönes Bike aber dein Händler ist eine Niete! das ist ja fast gefährlich so zu fahren, auf jeden Fall runterschrauben.


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2008)

wegen der statik sollte es keine grösseren probleme geben , aber mit sicherheit nutzen sich die laufbuchsen und dichtungen schneller ab, das mehr horizontalkräfte aufnehmen müssen. 
kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich das rad so "gut fährt"!


----------



## muttipullover (8. Juli 2008)

Wie kann man so fahren?
Mir kamen am Anfang schon 80mm komisch vor.
Hab mich mittler Weile daran gewöhnt, aber 130 geht ja garnicht.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## hellmachine (8. Juli 2008)

also, ich finds super! ich bin auch nicht der meinung, das man daran nur alte teile bauen darf. dann schon gleich nen alten zaskar nehmen.

das tolle ist beim jubi ja gerade, das der moderne features wie scheibenbremsenaufnahmen hat. es ist im grunde ein stinknormaler, zeitgemäßer harttail. den sollte man auch zeitgemäß aufbauen dürfen. 

natürlich hat der rahmen eine tradition, aber ich denke, es gibt auch viele neue teile, die klassisch schön sind, z.b. thomson, tune, hope etc.

wenn man es also ganz genau nimmt, wäre das noch eine verbesserung.
aber ich finde das bike auch jetzt schon homogen...



aggressor2 schrieb:


> hui das is heftig sieht viiiieeel leichter u neuer aus aber schön is sie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schroeter68 (8. Juli 2008)

WOW !!! So viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit... DANKE !!

Ich kann die Gabel dank U-Turn bis auf 85mm runterschrauben, das hab ich auch schon mal getan, aber irgendwie ist dann die Federung wesentlich härter.... evtl. müsste ich die weiche Feder einbauen.....

Ich werd jetzt erst mal eine Weile auf 100 runterdrehn und dann schau ich mal, ob´s auf Dauer mit mir und dem Bike klappt

Häng sehr an dem Teil, hab´s eigenhändig aufgebaut und großgezogen.....

Gruß S.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> also, ich finds super! ich bin auch nicht der meinung, das man daran nur alte teile bauen darf. dann schon gleich nen alten zaskar nehmen.
> 
> das tolle ist beim jubi ja gerade, das der moderne features wie scheibenbremsenaufnahmen hat. es ist im grunde ein stinknormaler, zeitgemäßer harttail. den sollte man auch zeitgemäß aufbauen dürfen.
> 
> ...



ahhh...zwei finden es also schonmal gut (mit mir)

viell noch etwas zum rad:
die gabel ist ne reba in (original!) judy-gelb
u die bremsen wurden von hope extra purple eloxiert u laut hope war es das letzte mal dass sie etwas purple eloxiert haben, ever
u das rad wurde von einem herren aufgebaut der früher auch zaskars gefahrn hat u soweit man das beurteilen kann sein herzblut reingesteckt hat, allerdings wurde es zum 20. geburtstags des magazins verlost...u es waren nur engländer zugelassen
für mehr müsst ich nochmal nachlesen
gruß


----------



## thalamus (8. Juli 2008)

schroeter68 schrieb:


> Häng sehr an dem Teil, hab´s eigenhändig aufgebaut und großgezogen.....




Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen! Aber umso mehr solltest Du nochmal über die Gabel noch mal nachdenken - der Rahmen könnte es dir so übel nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde jetzt noch mal alle meine GT,s im rechten Licht, ich denke da ist für jeden was dabei. 

Gilt für die Retro-, Classic-, Leichtbau-. und Modern-Fraktion . 

Mehr Detailbilder auf *www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de/thomas/* 
(ist noch in Arbeit und wird ständig erweitert)

*GT ZR 1,0  Gewicht 7,8 Kg* 





*GT ZR 1,0  Gewicht 7,8 Kg*





*GT I-Drive5  Gewicht 14,2 Kg*





*GT I-Drive5  Gewicht 14,2 Kg*





*GT STS1 Gewicht 14,2 Kg*





*GT STS1 Gewicht 14,2 Kg*





*GT Ruckus Single Speed Gewicht 14,0 Kg*





*GT Ruckus Single Speed Gewicht 14,0 Kg*





*GT Zaskar LE Gewicht 11.2 Kg*





*GT Zaskar LE Gewicht 11.2 Kg*





*GT Zaskar LE Black Gweicht 9,9 Kg*





*GT Zaskar LE Black Gweicht 9,9 Kg*





*GT I-Drive Marathon , Gewicht 12,2 Kg*





*GT I-Drive Marathon , Gewicht 12,2 Kg*





*GT Xizang , Gewicht  7,9 Kg*





*GT Xizang , Gewicht  7,9 Kg*


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Juli 2008)

Wahnsinn, Klasse!!

Wunderschöne Bikes toll präsentiert.

Zusatzlob für das modern aufgebaute Xizang!

So werde ich demnächst meine auch mal fotografieren.


----------



## Backfisch (8. Juli 2008)

Hui, da rollt jemand das Feld beim nächsten Wettbewerb von hinten auf. Das blau-weiss-rote Zaskar finde ich cool. Neulich gab's im Classic Basar einen "Chris King Patriot", der fehlt noch. Was sind das für Decals auf dem schwarzen Zassi?


----------



## andomar (8. Juli 2008)

uiuiui... 
das Xizang würde ich dann nehmen wenn du's unbedingt loswerden willst...
auch wenn die roten farbtupfer für meinen geschmack nicht unbedingt sein müßten.

sehr erstaunlich auch der zustand der bikes. sehen ja aus als wären sie nie in freier wildbahn bewegt worden.


----------



## butsche2002 (8. Juli 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/135030


hallo leute,
habe diesen rahmen aus der bucht gefischt.......brauche jetzt mal ein paar ideen zum aufbau.....mir fällt gerade nix ein.........


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2008)

@ GT-kolli

Wunderschöne Sammlung. Ich hoffe, Du findest die Zeit auch zum Treffen zu kommen. Bei den Schmuckstücken wirst Du wahrscheinlich umlagert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, Klasse!!
> 
> Wunderschöne Bikes toll präsentiert.
> 
> ...



vielen Dank, die Fotos hat der GURU aller Fotografen aus Süddeutschland gemacht!!
Mehr Bilder von ihm kannst Du auf www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de bewundern.
Und wer seine Bikes vom Foto-GURU fotografiert haben will, der schreibt ihm eine Mail unter:
[email protected]


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Hui, da rollt jemand das Feld beim nächsten Wettbewerb von hinten auf. Das blau-weiss-rote Zaskar finde ich cool. Neulich gab's im Classic Basar einen "Chris King Patriot", der fehlt noch. Was sind das für Decals auf dem schwarzen Zassi?



die Decals denke ich sind von einem BMX Bike, sind aus der USA-Bucht
Habe auch schon überlegt ob ich in das Zaskar LE einen blauen  Chirs King mache.


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ GT-kolli
> 
> Wunderschöne Sammlung. Ich hoffe, Du findest die Zeit auch zum Treffen zu kommen. Bei den Schmuckstücken wirst Du wahrscheinlich umlagert sein.


vielen Dank, würde auch gerne kommen, aber mein kleiner (Gustav) ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und der nächste GT-Samen kommt schon ende August
Familie geht vor
Aber irgend wann werde ich es mal schaffen vorbei zu kommen


----------



## schroeter68 (8. Juli 2008)

Hi ! MÖRDER-BIKES !!!  Echt genial - alle dein ?!?!?  Da könnt ich glatt . Ne , im Ernst: tolle Räder, toll präsentiert.

Hab das was von nem Treffen gelesen - wann und wo soll das denn sein ??
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2008)

schroeter68 schrieb:


> Hi ! MÖRDER-BIKES !!!  Echt genial - alle dein ?!?!?  Da könnt ich glatt . Ne , im Ernst: tolle Räder, toll präsentiert.
> 
> Hab das was von nem Treffen gelesen - wann und wo soll das denn sein ??
> Gruß Stefan



Schaue hier

Ab Posting 41 geht es richtig los


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> uiuiui...
> das Xizang würde ich dann nehmen wenn du's unbedingt loswerden willst...
> auch wenn die roten farbtupfer für meinen geschmack nicht unbedingt sein müßten.
> 
> sehr erstaunlich auch der zustand der bikes. sehen ja aus als wären sie nie in freier wildbahn bewegt worden.



die Fotos sind Digital aufbereitet, habe auch zwei Tage dran geschruppt, das Xizang ist noch jungfreulich die Bremsen sind noch nicht alltagstauglich wegen der Beläge ist aber fast zu schade zum heizen. 
Die anderen Bikes haben schon Macken und Kratzer mit dem I-Drive5 habe ich letztes Jahr einen Alpencross gemacht, das STS war schon mehrmals am Gardasee, mit dem I-Drive Marathon bin ich schon Marathons gefahren. 
Haben alle schon ein paar Stürze hinter sich.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2008)

GTkolli du hast da wirklich einen traumhaften fuhrpark besser gehts kaum!

u btw du hast ja viele räder sehr schön aufgebaut was meinst du zum aufbau von dem 20th dass ich gepostet hab?
sorry wenn ich nerve aber ich würde das wirklich gerne wissen warum wer was schlecht findet
gruß


----------



## alf2 (8. Juli 2008)

@GTkolli: Ich bin einfach nur sehr beeindruckt!


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli, geniale Sammlung. Besonders stark finde ich das ZR1.0 und das i-Drive, haben will 

Das STS ist nicht so mein Geschmack, aber der Rest ist ebenfalls sehr Klasse!


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juli 2008)

@ gt-kolli


zugegeben sie sind alle schön. 
ich muss  auch zugeben das sie mir zu neu bestückt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (8. Juli 2008)

Das STS is klasse !  

Das schwarze Zassi is auch geil., das blau/weisse gefällt eh immer wieder...schöne Fotos, absolut professionell präsentiert...und die Liebe zum Detail 

Was macht das Ruckus SSP so schwer ?


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juli 2008)

Fürs Xizang gibts 
Für die restlichen Bikes 

OT Frage: Kann mir wer sagen, wie das "einarmige" GT-Fully hieß? Das mit der einseitigen Radaufhängung.....war mal in der Bike. Was ist daraus geworden? Infos? Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## le.wugel (8. Juli 2008)

GT Carbon-XCR...steht hier jedenfalls so..
http://www.boschdirk.de/prototypen.htm


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juli 2008)

DANKE! 
(leider findet man sonst nirgendwo was dazu)


----------



## gremlino (8. Juli 2008)

@gt-kolli: GOIL!!!


----------



## Triturbo (8. Juli 2008)

Die Bilder und die Bikes sind Traumhaft, was möchte man mehr ?!


----------



## GT-Man (9. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> DANKE!
> (leider findet man sonst nirgendwo was dazu)



Es ist ja auch nie was draus geworden (leider)! 




@gt-kolli: Super Sammlung und die Fotos sind echt klasse geworden!


----------



## schroeter68 (9. Juli 2008)

Hi, Agressor 2 !

Nee, Du nervst nicht, ist schon ok, jeder freut sich doch über ein feedback. :

Ich find das Rad klasse, optisch sehr homogen, kein Schnick-Schnack, tolle Komponenten, echt gut aufgebaut !!  

Da wünsch ich mal allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Janikulus (9. Juli 2008)

@gt-kolli: auch von mir ein riesen EXTREM GEIL zu deiner netten kleinen GT Sammlung! Die sind alle sehr fein aufgebaut und natürlich auf deinen Bildern toll in Szene gesetzt. Es freut immer wieder so viel liebe zu den GT Bikes zu sehen. Und wieder habe ich ein gutes Beispiel um meine Freundin zu überzeugen, dass ich nicht ganz verstrahlt bin und mir doch noch das ein oder andere zulegen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

schroeter68 schrieb:


> Hi, Agressor 2 !
> 
> Nee, Du nervst nicht, ist schon ok, jeder freut sich doch über ein feedback. :
> 
> ...



danke
aber wie gesagt ist es leider nicht meins
es wurde von nem testfahrer bei mountainbiking uk aufgebaut u dann zum 20. geburtstag vom magazin verlost u bei dieser verlosung waren nur einwohner von großbritannien zugelassen...
ich finde halt dass es ein absoluter traum ist u wollte von der deutschen GT-gemeinde wissen was sie davon hält. 
gruß


----------



## GT-Man (9. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mööööp falsch. dieses bild is aus der mountainbiking uk abphotografiert (juni 08) -> es sind engländer



Trotzdem hatten wir uns schon darüber ausgelassen. An so eine Vergewaltigung erinnert man sich. Es sieht einfach :kotz: aus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juli 2008)

@agressor2, ganz nett das Zaskar.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Trotzdem hatten wir uns schon darüber ausgelassen. An so eine Vergewaltigung erinnert man sich. Es sieht einfach :kotz: aus.



ja warum denn?? u wo wurde es diskutiert? hier im thread o in nem anderen?
gruß


----------



## gt-kolli (9. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> GTkolli du hast da wirklich einen traumhaften fuhrpark besser gehts kaum!
> 
> u btw du hast ja viele räder sehr schön aufgebaut was meinst du zum aufbau von dem 20th dass ich gepostet hab?
> sorry wenn ich nerve aber ich würde das wirklich gerne wissen warum wer was schlecht findet
> gruß



so hab das 20th jetzt mal genau angeschaut, es ist ein gelungener Retroaufbau mit neuen Teilen, die Naben und Felgen sind jetzt nicht mein
Geschmack finde Systemlaufräder meistens besser, aber sie spiegeln halt die damalige Zeit wieder. Aber auf den ersten Blick ein super Bike. Habe selber noch einen 20th und schon ziemlich genau im Kopf wie ich ihn aufbauen werde, hat aber noch Zeit.


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juli 2008)

Danke GT-Man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> so hab das 20th jetzt mal genau angeschaut, es ist ein gelungener Retroaufbau mit neuen Teilen, die Naben und Felgen sind jetzt nicht mein
> Geschmack finde Systemlaufräder meistens besser, aber sie spiegeln halt die damalige Zeit wieder. Aber auf den ersten Blick ein super Bike. Habe selber noch einen 20th und schon ziemlich genau im Kopf wie ich ihn aufbauen werde, hat aber noch Zeit.



ich sehs auch als eine art reinkarnation eines zaskars aus den 90ern was es  auch sein soll. danke für deine meinung
u ich freu mich schon auf deinen 20th-aufbau. wird bestimmt mit uneingeschränkter sicherheit so klasse wie deine anderen GTs


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach all dem Edelteilen jetzt mal wieder was zum Graben....wollt ja schon länger wieder mal ein aktuelles Bolzgerät haben..
Ein gebrauchter Zaskar Expert (was war eigentl. besonders an der "Coupe du Monde" Edition? Nix wahrscheinlich außer dem Namen..), damit die Kratzer auch nix ausmachen, XT soweit wie möglich, ne stabile, einfache Stütze in ordentlicher Länge, da der Rahmen absichtl. in M gekauft wurde. Da sich noch 13cm im Rahmen befinden habe ich die Stütze als tauglich befunden. Und endlich auch wieder die XT 755er....die VBrakes am Xizang sind mir langsam auf die Nerven gegangen...

Die Reba Race ist noch bei 100mm, sieht a bisserl choppermäßig aus...umgebaut wird aber erst nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt...selbiges gilt auch für das GID Geraffel und den Spacer Turm...Vorbau wird dann ein Thomson und der Lenker wird "affenleicht".

Zum GT Treffen wirds dann fertig sein...

VG
Peter


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> (was war eigentl. besonders an der "Coupe du Monde" Edition? Nix wahrscheinlich außer dem Namen..)



was für ne edition?? vom zaskar? wann gabs die?
hab noch nie von gehört


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

ach ja...dein zaskar expert sieht gut aus


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2008)

@Peru: Schönes Arbeitsgerät, funktionell aufgebaut und ohne Schnickschnack 

Die WM-Edition sollte sich tatsächlich nur durch die Aufkleber unterscheiden, das Expert im Katalog sieht genauso aus. Es gibt keine anderen Gussets, Frästeile oder so, wie es ja früher mal beim späten LE war.

Sei froh, dass du noch ein 2003er hast, das hat ja noch ein normales Steuerrohr ohne integratedingsbums


----------



## Backfisch (10. Juli 2008)

Ist das das letzte "alufarbene" Zaskar?


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nee.......schlimmer.



Das 20th-Zaskar finde ich in dem Aufbau auch ne Zumutung... Besonders der Möchteger-Retro-Look mit auf Judy-SL getrimmter Gabel und purple Hope, na ja... Purple ist o.k., dann aber auch original 90'er.

Das kommt davon, wenn der Mensch Essig auf die Fish'n'Chips schüttet und weiße Bohnen in Tomatensoße zum Frühstück isst...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

GENAU deswegen hab ich den auch gekauft!!

VG


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

@gt-kolli: 

Wie geil ist denn Dein Ruckus Singlespeeder!!!  Habe noch einen alten Tequesta Rahmen, der allerdings nicht mehr so taufrisch ist. Wollte ihn kommenden Winter so ähnlich als Stadtflitzer aufbauen (viele weiße Parts und weiße Baloon-Reifen).


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/135030
> 
> 
> hallo leute,
> habe diesen rahmen aus der bucht gefischt.......brauche jetzt mal ein paar ideen zum aufbau.....mir fällt gerade nix ein.........



Das Thema ist doch schon klar: HOT-ROD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juli 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Das 20th-Zaskar finde ich in dem Aufbau auch ne Zumutung... Besonders der Möchteger-Retro-Look mit auf Judy-SL getrimmter Gabel und purple Hope, na ja... Purple ist o.k., dann aber auch original 90'er.
> 
> Das kommt davon, wenn der Mensch Essig auf die Fish'n'Chips schüttet und weiße Bohnen in Tomatensoße zum Frühstück isst...




ein hoch auf die vorurteile
eig denk ich ja u 
aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden

p.s.fish'n'chips wenn auch ohne essig sin lecker u bohnen in tomatensoße...ohhhh...mmhmmhhhhhhhhh....
ich bin erstma was essen


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juli 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> @gt-kolli:
> 
> Wie geil ist denn Dein Ruckus Singlespeeder!!!  Habe noch einen alten Tequesta Rahmen, der allerdings nicht mehr so taufrisch ist. Wollte ihn kommenden Winter so ähnlich als Stadtflitzer aufbauen (viele weiße Parts und weiße Baloon-Reifen).



vielen Dank, das Ruckus habe ich aus Tschechin, ist glaube ein Prototyp, 
habe einfach den Spank Sattel und die Griffe sowie die Schwalbe drauf und fertig. Ist das eigendlich dein weises Zsakar LE auf den Bildern neben dem Rahmen? Sie auch sehr gut aus. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @ gt-kolli
> 
> 
> zugegeben sie sind alle schön.
> ich muss  auch zugeben das sie mir zu neu bestückt sind.



vielen Dank, das weise LE ist und das STS sind aber mit alten Teilen bestückt. Beim Xizang wollte ich halt unter 8 KG kommen geht leider mit alten Retroteilen nicht. Aber jedes Xizang sieht doch klasse aus ob mit neuen oder alten Teilen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Das STS is klasse !
> 
> Das schwarze Zassi is auch geil., das blau/weisse gefällt eh immer wieder...schöne Fotos, absolut professionell präsentiert...und die Liebe zum Detail
> 
> Was macht das Ruckus SSP so schwer ?



vielen Dank, der Rahmen und die Laufräder samt Reifen sind glaub ich aus Blei beim Ruckus, da muß mann Bergauf ganz schön drücken, gibt aber Tinte auf den Füller
Gruß Thomas


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> gt-kolli, geniale Sammlung. Besonders stark finde ich das ZR1.0 und das i-Drive, haben will
> 
> Das STS ist nicht so mein Geschmack, aber der Rest ist ebenfalls sehr
> Klasse!



welches Idrive Marathon oder Idrive5 ?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ist das das letzte "alufarbene" Zaskar?



Nein, das 2007er Team ist nach ein paar Schotterpisten auch alu-farben, dankt extramieser Lackqualität 

Sehr schönes Rad, Peru, könnte mir auch gefallen!



gt-kolli schrieb:


> welches Idrive Marathon oder Idrive5 ?



Ich meinte das i-Drive 5, gefällt mir am Besten. Aber das Marathon ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> vielen Dank, das Ruckus habe ich aus Tschechin, ist glaube ein Prototyp,
> habe einfach den Spank Sattel und die Griffe sowie die Schwalbe drauf und fertig. Ist das eigendlich dein weises Zsakar LE auf den Bildern neben dem Rahmen? Sie auch sehr gut aus.
> Gruß Thomas



Welche Bilder?! Leider bin ich kein stolzer Besitzer eines Zaskars... Bei mir hats '96 nur zum Hot Chili Zymotic gereicht. Aber wer weiß, eines Tages... Aber dann einen alten und die werden ja gut gehandelt! Außerdem wird mir dann der Kopf abgerissen.


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juli 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Welche Bilder?! Leider bin ich kein stolzer Besitzer eines Zaskars... Bei mir hats '96 nur zum Hot Chili Zymotic gereicht. Aber wer weiß, eines Tages... Aber dann einen alten und die werden ja gut gehandelt! Außerdem wird mir dann der Kopf abgerissen.



sind auf den Link von butsche 2002


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, das 2007er Team ist nach ein paar Schotterpisten auch alu-farben, dankt extramieser Lackqualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> sind auf den Link von butsche 2002



Aaah, jetzt ja!!! Nee, ist leider nicht von mir (obwohls mir auch ganz gut stehen würde... )! Wie gesagt, habe zwar ne Menge Räder, aber bis jetzt nur ein GT und dass steht als Baustelle in der Garage...


----------



## butsche2002 (10. Juli 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Aaah, jetzt ja!!! Nee, ist leider nicht von mir (obwohls mir auch ganz gut stehen würde... )! Wie gesagt, habe zwar ne Menge Räder, aber bis jetzt nur ein GT und dass steht als Baustelle in der Garage...




is meins


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (10. Juli 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> is meins



Auch Dir dann nochmal: Sehr schickes Rad (Neid!)!


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2008)

@GT-Kolli: Wieso köntne das Ruckus ein Prototyp sein, gibt es da Hinweise von GT-Mitarbeitern oder so?! Wäre ja geil. 

Der Aufbau gefällt mir natürlich, meine Liebe für Fat Frank in creme ist ja bekannt:





Bei dir ist das natürlich mit dem Exzenter schöner gelöst, als mit meinem Rohloff-Spanner.
Ich hadere stets mit mir, mal ein grünes Ruckus aus USA kommen zu lassen, beim aktuellen Kurs ja selbst mit Zoll & Steuern ein guter Preis...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190235196631


----------



## butsche2002 (10. Juli 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch schon klar: HOT-ROD!




so ???


........das wird viel arbeit


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (11. Juli 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> so ???
> 
> 
> ........das wird viel arbeit



 So war das natürlich nicht gemeint...! Aber die grobe Richtung stimmt schon (Du würdest aus den paar Rohren vom GT-Rahmen eh nur einen Teil des Fahrzeugrahmens hinbekommen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (11. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @GT-Kolli: Wieso köntne das Ruckus ein Prototyp sein, gibt es da Hinweise von GT-Mitarbeitern oder so?! Wäre ja geil.
> 
> Der Aufbau gefällt mir natürlich, meine Liebe für Fat Frank in creme ist ja bekannt:
> 
> ...



es ist das gleiche wie auf deinem Link, der GT-Händler aus Tschechien hat gemeint es wäre von GT Tschechien zum Test ob die es ins Programm mit aufnehmen. ich hab incl. Bringservice vor die Haustür 550,- Euro bezahlt der Preis bei ebay ist da ja ein Schnäpchen


----------



## HimoRoyden (11. Juli 2008)

Was ist denn das für eine Nabe (vorn)??? 
Sieht mit meinen Augen etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus. Aber ist ja kein Thema. Der Lenker scheint chillig zu sein...


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Nabe (vorn)???
> Sieht mit meinen Augen etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus. Aber ist ja kein Thema. Der Lenker scheint chillig zu sein...



ein nabendynamo...


----------



## HimoRoyden (11. Juli 2008)

Ah jetzt - ja - eine Insel... lol!  Andere Frage in die Runde: Kann ich auf eine Centerlock Nabe eine XT-Scheibe stecken und die mit dem Julie Sattel betreiben? Ich hasse Adapter und das CL System ist ja - auch wenn ich Shimano sonst boykotiere wo es geht - echt eine pfiffige Idee. Somit wäre das ein Quell der Freude für mich...

Wer hat Ahnung/Wissen?


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2008)

falscher thread!


----------



## gt-kolli (11. Juli 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> is meins



nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## butsche2002 (11. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> nicht schlecht Herr Specht



jo.......wurde aber schon geändert.............sram 9.0 sl in weiß statt xt....
und gabel jetzt carbon und starr........werde das update demnächst mal hier posten


----------



## gtfreak2! (12. Juli 2008)

mein neuerwerb. hab ich zwar schon en paar monate..also anfang dieses jahr. bin aber bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen es reinzustellen..






mfg rapha


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe GTs,

habe hier ein älteres Bild von meinem Wohnzimmer gefunden. Bin zwar zwischendurch umgezogen und meine GT-Sammlung hat sich noch vergrößert, aber das Bild finde ich trotzdem gut.







Grüße...

Philip

Achja, der Riser am Zasker geht garnicht, habe ich inzwischen auch eingesehen!


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2008)

nette wanddeko ;-)

welche duke ist das im unteren zaskar? sieht fast poliert aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GTs,
> 
> habe hier ein älteres Bild von meinem Wohnzimmer gefunden. Bin zwar zwischendurch umgezogen und meine GT-Sammlung hat sich noch vergrößert, aber das Bild finde ich trotzdem gut.
> 
> ...





Welches der guten Stücke bringst du denn zum Treffen mit??


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Welches der guten Stücke bringst du denn zum Treffen mit??



wenn er mit einem hardtails kommt ist es egal, denn die sehen von hinten gleich aus


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juli 2008)

Hauptsache ist doch, dass er erscheint. Es wäre doch wohl total klasse, wenn wir die Teilnehmerzahl vom letzten Jahr toppen können.


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nette wanddeko ;-)
> 
> welche duke ist das im unteren zaskar? sieht fast poliert aus, oder täuscht das?



Hallo Volker.
Mein Mitbewohner hat zum Wohnzimmer immer gesagt: "Für eine Garage ists ganz gemütlich".
Die Duke ist eine normale Duke XC aus 2002. Die ist nicht poliert, glänzt durch den Blitz wohl etwas. Das gute Stück hab ich Manni verkauft, der hat (hatte?) sie an seinem blauen Zaskar (das mit den Infernos). Ich bin inzwischen auf starr umgestiegen, das wird allerdings mit einer Marzocchi rückgängig gemacht. Starr ist nicht so meins, warum holperig, wenn es auch schön geht!



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist doch, dass er erscheint. Es wäre doch wohl total klasse, wenn wir die Teilnehmerzahl vom letzten Jahr toppen können.



Letztes Jahr hatte ich das obere blaue Zaskar und mein LTS-5 dabei. Dieses Jahr werde ich, wenn ich bis dahin mein Auto wieder habe, wieder mit dem Zaskar kommen, mein STS kommt aber auch mit.

Gruß...


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Hey gt-kolli, guggst du Thread "Mal wieder was gaaaaanz rares..." Für dein Atlanta-Zassi ein echter Match!

Gruss auch.


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

So Leute,

weiss nicht ob es euch gefällt, ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig, aber da ist es fahrbereit zur 1. kleinen Runde um den Block.

Fährt sich "wie auf Schienen" und ist federleicht. Unkaouttbar und bestimmt für 10 Jahre zu fahren...





Komponenten sind:

Rahmen:       Zaskar X (Grösse XL)
Gabel:          Davtus (Übergangslösung...)
Vorbau:        Syncros Catleprod
Lenker:         Syncros Gain Bar 7075
Griffe:           GT BMX rot mit GT EndCaps
Steuersatz:   FSA (kotz!)
Satzelstütze: Syncros Derived (naja)
Sattel:          Selle Italia (Bullshit)
Innenlager:    RaceFace Evolve DH
Kettenblätter: Race Face
BashGuard:     Race Face
Kurbeln:         Race Face North Shore
Kettenblattschrauben: Tiso
Schalthebel:   Shimano XT
Bremsen:       Magura Julie 180/160
Naben:          Shimano XT
Speichen:      DT Swiss 2.3 schwarz / Messingnippel schwarz
Felgen:          Syncros DS28 weiss
Reifen:           Continental Vertical Pro (gibt es bessere)
Ritzelpack:     SRAM 9.0
Schaltwerk:    Sachs Plasma (rules)
Umwerfer:      Shimano XT
Kette:           SRAM
Kettenstrebenschutz: Lizard Skinz rot
Pedale:          Eisernes Kreuz 

That´s all. Comments welcome.

Ich  mein ZasX


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

also ehrlich gesagt gefällts mir nich wirklich
die felgen sehen für mich zu klobig aus u die vorbau-lenker-griffe kombi gefällt mir auch nich so. genau wie gabel u sattel aber wenn die dann getauscht werden wirds bestimmt besser 
u wenn das fahrverhalten stimmt u es dir gefällt is doch alles i.o.
gruß


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Hast schon recht aggressor, die Einheit ist es nicht wirklich. Die Felgen sind halt extrem auffällig und dominant. Über die Pedale kann man streiten. Der Sattel ist echt schrott, knarzt wie Helga. Griffe werde ich noch die GT MTBs austesten und Gabel - ich hadere als Hardtailfan mit einer FG weil es einfach bergab stressig wird. Tribute to age... 

Züge muss ich auch noch verlegen und evtl. habe ich über Syncros Sattel (weiss) und weisse Spank Griffe nachgedacht. Was meinst du / meint ihr?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2008)

Mein Fall ist es auch nicht, aber solange es dem Erbauer gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Ich sollte vielleicht den ganzen roten Quark gegen weisse Teile tauschen. Die Gabel dann in schwarz... was mein ihr?  


http://cgi.ebay.de/Spank-Lenkergrif...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-FL-Satte...ryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2008)

Weisse Griffe + Sattel als Ergänzung zu den weissen Felgen dürften gut aussehen, dann aber bitte alle anderen Teile in schwarz, vor allem die Gabel. Bin gespannt was Du draus machst.


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Ich denk da an ne schwarze Magura Durin...
Oder ne Fox...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hast schon recht aggressor, die Einheit ist es nicht wirklich. Die Felgen sind halt extrem auffällig und dominant. Über die Pedale kann man streiten. Der Sattel ist echt schrott, knarzt wie Helga. Griffe werde ich noch die GT MTBs austesten und Gabel - ich hadere als Hardtailfan mit einer FG weil es einfach bergab stressig wird. Tribute to age...
> 
> Züge muss ich auch noch verlegen und evtl. habe ich über Syncros Sattel (weiss) und weisse Spank Griffe nachgedacht. Was meinst du / meint ihr?
> 
> ...



könnt was werden... aber muss es so viel syncros sein?
u bitte keine Fox das wär find ich zu viel mainstream.
die durin is schon besser aber gibts die in schwarz? viell könntest du dich ja mit der optik ner pace anfreunden o einer german a...
gruß


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> könnt was werden... aber muss es so viel syncros sein?
> 
> die durin is schon besser aber gibts die in schwarz? viell könntest du dich ja mit der optik ner pace anfreunden o einer german a...
> gruß



Syncros MUSS. RaceFace auch. Ich mag die Kanadier 

Ja die Durin in schwarz...ist in "der Bucht". Mir wäre eine gute upside down Gabel am liebsten. Wichtig ist mir, dass sie DEUTLICH unter 2kg wiegt und steif ist (torsional). Ich bin für Vorschläge offen. Pace mag ich sehr...Aber ich will halt was modernes. Ne gute Federgabel die 10 Jahre funktioniert


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Syncros MUSS. RaceFace auch. Ich mag die Kanadier
> 
> Ja die Durin in schwarz...ist in "der Bucht". Mir wäre eine gute upside down Gabel am liebsten. Wichtig ist mir, dass sie DEUTLICH unter 2kg wiegt und steif ist (torsional). Ich bin für Vorschläge offen. Pace mag ich sehr...Aber ich will halt was modernes. Ne gute Federgabel die 10 Jahre funktioniert



sin die nicht-starren pace gabeln schlecht?? u nicht modern?? hm
ne manitou r7 is noch leicht aber wies da um die haltbarkeit steht weiß leider ich auch nich.
gruß

edit: hab grad aus nem andern teil des ibc erfahren dass pace-gabeln schlechte dichtungen u buchsen haben bzw hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

Schickst du mir mal ein paar links??? Würd mir gerne anschauen.


----------



## gt-kolli (14. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hey gt-kolli, guggst du Thread "Mal wieder was gaaaaanz rares..." Für dein Atlanta-Zassi ein echter Match!
> 
> Gruss auch.



das wäre in der Tat super, kann man die noch irgend wo bekommen?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ceee (14. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> weiss nicht ob es euch gefällt, ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig, aber da ist es fahrbereit zur 1. kleinen Runde um den Block.
> 
> Fährt sich "wie auf Schienen" und ist federleicht. Unkaouttbar und bestimmt für 10 Jahre zu fahren...



Wo hast du denn die weissen Hüllen her?

Chris...


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

Du meinst die Schaltzüge??? Die sind silber geflechtet. Gabel ist auch silber, sieht aber mit den Felgen aus wie weiss. Die Bowdenzüge sind von JagWire.



P.S.: Ich denke nicht, dass es ein 18"er ist. Das Steuerrohr düngt mir zu kurz. Beim 18"er dürften Ober- und Unterrohr sich nicht mehr berühren...denke ich.


----------



## hellmachine (14. Juli 2008)

ist die sattelstütze eigentlich deine betriebshöhe?
wäre evtl. ein kleinerer rahmen nicht sinnvoller gewesen? und dann die stütze weiter raus?



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> weiss nicht ob es euch gefällt, ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig, aber da ist es fahrbereit zur 1. kleinen Runde um den Block.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Beim 18"er dürften Ober- und Unterrohr sich nicht mehr berühren...denke ich.



Das ist erst beim 20er so.

18" Zaskar X Rahmen


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

Ah, sorry. hab mich getäuscht. Bin von meinem 19er Avalanche ausgegangen.

Zur Sattelstütze: Bei mir ist da alles ein wenig anders. Ich nutze das Bike zum Touren (Sattelstütze oben) und zum gelegentlich Trial fahren (daher die stabilen Teile). Dann kommt die Stütze rein. 

Alles halb so wild


----------



## ceee (14. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schaltzüge??? Die sind silber geflechtet. Gabel ist auch silber, sieht aber mit den Felgen aus wie weiss.



Stimmt, bei der Gabel ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Schade, ich dachte schon meine Suche nach brauchbaren weissen Hüllen hätte ein Ende gefunden 

Chris...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juli 2008)

@HimoRoyden
ich hab da mal was vorberitet
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4940625#post4940625


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner Magura Phaon, kannst Du zwischen 90 und 125 mm einstellen und wiegt unter 2kg (1895g). Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

Schaut gut aus. Um die 450â¬. Wo gibt es die? Scheint ein guter Allrounder zu sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2008)

Meine ich habe 420 dafür bezahlt (2007), bekommst Du eigentlich in jedem Bikeshop der Magura führt.


----------



## McLomax (16. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,

bin seit Mai auch GTler und zeige euch mal hier meinen gebraucht erstandenen individuellen Avalancheaufbau....




Grüsse,

McLomax


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön, durch die Bikes im Hintergrund glänzt das Ava um so mehr!


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Juli 2008)

Gute Bremsen, gute Gabel, schöner Rahmen... was will man mehr?


----------



## HimoRoyden (16. Juli 2008)

Nett. Ein schöner Bike.

Hab noch ne Lawine im Keller (he he he he)


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juli 2008)

Update vom Sanction

Thomson Sattelsütze + SDG Bel Air Titanium











-als nächstes sind die Fox Aufkleber dran.Das blau passt überhaupt nicht.Eher was mit grau oder schwarz.ma guckn.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Update vom Sanction
> 
> 
> -als nächstes sind die Fox Aufkleber dran.Das blau passt überhaupt nicht.Eher was mit grau oder schwarz.ma guckn.
> ...



Warum nicht ganz ohne fox-aufkleber? Sieht aufgeräumter aus (understatement) und es weiß aich so jeder, dass es eine Fox ist.
Und der Betrachter konzentriert sich auf dei wesentlichen Dinge ( ...die GT-Aufkleber!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit der Fox entweder in Rahmenfarbe oder in schwarz?


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Fox entweder in Rahmenfarbe oder in schwarz?



Also Pulvern kommt noch nicht in Frage.Aber in schwarz sehen die Fox Gabeln sehr geil aus (hatt ich an der 40er)

Abziehen muss ich sie so oder so.Mal schauen wie es ohne aussieht,ansonsten alternativ Aufklber vom 2007er-2008er Jahrgang

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2008)

Hier mal etwas Low-End:









Der Rahmen ist super, vor allem die Farbe und die Gussets 

Im Winter wird's dann gepimpt... habe hier noch so einiges an silbernen Teilen (kann man eine Indy SL polieren?). Bis dahin muss die Tourney und der Suntourkram halten.


----------



## Stemmel (18. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas Low-End:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Deine Frau schon nicht mit zum Treffen mitbringst, dann doch bitte auf alle Fälle das Rad! Die Farbe würde ich gerne mal im Original sehen. 

GT Maus und ich wollten ja auch unbedingt das GTW Avalanche in rosa haben. Schön mit weißem Sattel und rosa Rosen... Aber leider gab es nicht den Rahmen only... 

LG 
Daggi


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

u weils so schön ist gleich nochmal
jetz mit klickpedalen u wieder alter sattelstütze zwecks besserer sitzposition


+
der gabelschaft u die leitungen werden nächste woche gekürzt, es kommt wieder ein alulenker ran u GT-schraubgriffe
hach..im schlamm spieln macht spass


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2008)

So muss ein Zaskar aussehen. Aber beim Anblick der Sattelstütze krempeln sich mir jedes mal die Fussnägel hoch ... auch wenn ich weiss das es volle Ansicht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So muss ein Zaskar aussehen. Aber beim Anblick der Sattelstütze krempeln sich mir jedes mal die Fussnägel hoch ... auch wenn ich weiss das es volle Ansicht ist



 jaja...ich überleg auch ob ich mir ne thomson elite mit setback besorge u die dann rumdrehe aber der preis schreckt mich bis jetz ab


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs wenn Du ne Stütze ohne Versatz probierst, und dafür einen kürzeren Vorbau nimmst?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

hmm...ich weiß von keinem vorbau der kürzer als 80mm is u der um 150g wiegt... u ich find das ganze sieht so im moment schön aggressiv aus


----------



## oldman (20. Juli 2008)

versuch`s doch mit nem bmx-stummelvorbau. irgendwas um 50mm. kauf dir nen ganz billigen für n 10er, probiere es aus. wenn`s passt, such dir nen schoenen.


----------



## GT_Frodo (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hmm...ich weiß von keinem vorbau der kürzer als 80mm is u der um 150g wiegt... u ich find das ganze sieht so im moment schön aggressiv aus



sehr schön:
syncros AM STEM
Shorter reach lengths: 60 / 70 / 80 / 90 / 100 / 110mm
Lightweight: 175g (100mm)
http://www.syncros.com/stems.htm

und in Schwarz:
syntace superforce:
Längen & Gewichte (Stahlschrauben Serie)  	 
  	45 mm: 134 g 	 
  	60 mm: 144 g 	 
  	75 mm: 149 g

und wenn Du auf lightweight machen willst:
natürlich den Force 99
(Titanschrauben Option)  	 
 75 mm: 83 g
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=391


Gruß,
Lars


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

danke oldman u GT_Frodo
aber ich werds erstma so lassen. es hält, ich finds schön, es fährt sich super, ich muss nix neues kaufen - alles top
meine überlegung einen auf leichtbau zu machen is auch wieder verflogen als ich mir mal die preise angekuckt hab u mir im andern teil des ibc ein derber spruch reingewürgt wurde...der traf genau mein GT-herz
guckst du:


aggressor2 schrieb:


> hey! mich würde auch interessiern was ich an meinem rad noch besser machen (leichter) könnte., außer den reifen...schmale will ich nicht u schwalbe auch nicht
> teileliste
> rahmen: GT zaskar team größe M
> gabel: Pace RC31 c-type
> ...





aggressor2 schrieb:


> ah ja bis jetz isses bei 10,8kg ich würd gern in die region von 10,0 o 9,5 kommen.
> preis is erstmal nebensächlich es sollte bloß nicht zuu heftig werden





damonsta schrieb:


> Das Bike hat absolut nichts mit Leichtbau zu tun. Da kannst du ALLES tauschen bis auf Gabel, Kassette und Sattelstütze.





ich geb zu es war schon etwas leichtsinnig mit der konfiguration in die höhle des leichtbaulöwen hineinzuspazieren aber das wurde mir erst nachher klar...
gruß


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...ich überleg auch ob ich mir ne thomson elite mit setback besorge u die dann rumdrehe



 dann muss ich dich leider auf die ignore-liste setzte 

der ausflug zu den leichtbauern war sicher gewagt, aber den kommentar sollest du dir nicht zu herzen nehmen - leichtbauer sind ein sehr eigenes völkchen...


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...aber den kommentar sollest du dir nicht zu herzen nehmen



und - mit Verlaub - damonstas Kommentare schon gar nicht


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> und - mit Verlaub - damonstas Kommentare schon gar nicht



 der will doch nur spielen


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> dann muss ich dich leider auf die ignore-liste setzte



 irgendwann werd ich das risiko bestimmt mal eingehen aber nur aus liebe zu GT u ich hoffe dann kannst du es mir eventuell verzeihen



versus schrieb:


> :der ausflug zu den leichtbauern war sicher gewagt, aber den kommentar sollest du dir nicht zu herzen nehmen - leichtbauer sind ein sehr eigenes völkchen...





zaskar-le schrieb:


> und - mit Verlaub - damonstas Kommentare schon gar nicht



aber mir is im allgemeinen auch aufgefallen dass der ton im rest vom ibc nich ganz so ein netter is wie hier im 'good old GT-land'...
GT verbindet halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (20. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> und - mit Verlaub - damonstas Kommentare schon gar nicht


----------



## gtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

ach, der boris meint das nicht so


----------



## Melnibone (21. Juli 2008)

Hier endlich mein erstes Zassi, ist Samstag gekommen. Sah etwas mitgenommen aus, also war erstmal etwas Pflege angesagt: Nevr Dull lässt grüssen...


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo und willkommen, melnibone!
Und noch ein poliertes Zaskar aus Berlin, sehr schön!
Was ist denn das für eine Gabel, die da verbaut ist?

Gruß, Christian


----------



## Melnibone (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo, zaskar-le!
Ist `ne Manitou M-Sport. Aufkleber hab ich als erstes abgemacht. Finde, so sieht es edler aus.
Gruß aus B!
Micha


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

hach ja...alte zassis sind schon ein traum
glückwunsch!


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hach ja...alte zassis sind schon ein traum
> glückwunsch!



 Oh ja...komm gerade völlig fertig von ner Tour im Allgäu. Sonne Regen Wind - kein Schnee. Ein Zaskar bleibt ein Zaskar bleibt ein Zaskar! Berg auf der Traum, Gripp like no other, Berg runner wie auf Schienen! What else do we need? So, ich geh jetzt Putzen und Pollieren!!!  Dann vielleicht noch unter die Dusch 

X!X!X!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Oh ja...komm gerade völlig fertig von ner Tour im Allgäu. Sonne Regen Wind - kein Schnee. Ein Zaskar bleibt ein Zaskar bleibt ein Zaskar! Berg auf der Traum, Gripp like no other, Berg runner wie auf Schienen! What else do we need? So, ich geh jetzt Putzen und Pollieren!!!  Dann vielleicht noch unter die Dusch
> 
> X!X!X!



so isses 
bis vor ner stunde war meins auch noch in meinem zimmer verstreut
hab gestern die gabel kürzen lassen, mir nen neuen kettenstrebenschutz gebastelt u die kette so gut wie geleckt
es blitzt und blinkt fast wieder wie am ersten tag
viel spass beim putzen u polieren!
edit: hab natürlich nur den schaft kürzen lassen...
u zaskar o auch ggf andere GTs putzen is ne wahre wonne


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Juli 2008)

Zassis und andere GTs putzen ist vielleicht ne Wonne für die Sinne, aber faktisch ist ein Dreieck mehr dran   Andere haben es leichter - wir haben regelmässig eine "spirituelle Sitzung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Zassis und andere GTs putzen ist vielleicht ne Wonne für die Sinne, aber faktisch ist ein Dreieck mehr dran   Andere haben es leichter - wir haben regelmässig eine "spirituelle Sitzung"




na der aufwand lohnt sich aber auch


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> leichtbauer sind ein sehr eigenes völkchen...



Apropro... stimmt die Info eigentlich, dass das Kohle-Zaskar nur für 80-Kilo-Fahrer geeignet ist (hab ich irgendwo gelesen)? Das wäre dann quasi nur für mein linkes Bein geeignet...


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

hatte ich auch gelesen, stimmt aber nicht. irgendjemand hat mal in amiland diesbezüglich angefragt und die haben, glaube ich, mit 120kg-freigabe geantwortet.
(für diese aussage übernehme ich aber keinerlei pistole)


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> hatte ich auch gelesen, stimmt aber nicht. irgendjemand hat mal in amiland diesbezüglich angefragt und die haben, glaube ich, mit 120kg-freigabe geantwortet.
> (für diese aussage übernehme ich aber keinerlei pistole)



naja, selbst das dürfte eng werden, spätestens, wenn man vom asphalt runter ist


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> naja, selbst das dürfte eng werden, spätestens, wenn man vom asphalt runter ist



bist du son atze?


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bist du son atze?



so´n watt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> so´n watt?



atze~muskelmann


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> atze~muskelmann



Genau. Muskeln sind voll doof, ey.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Genau. Muskeln sind voll doof, ey.



sorry aber da kommt mir grad ne szene ausn simpsons in den sinn... wo homer bei dr. hibbert is u der seine fettleibigkeit bestimmt u ihm dazu die wampe anschlägt, die dann rumwabert, woraufhin dr. hibbert den hörer abnimmt u zu ner schwester sagt 'sagen sie meinen 5 uhr termin ab' o so in der art. die find ich soo klasse...
weißte was ich meine? is nich böse gemeint


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sorry aber da kommt mir grad ne szene ausn simpsons in den sinn... wo homer bei dr. hibbert is u der seine fettleibigkeit bestimmt u ihm dazu die wampe anschlägt, die dann rumwabert, woraufhin dr. hibbert den hörer abnimmt u zu ner schwester sagt 'sagen sie meinen 5 uhr termin ab' o so in der art. die find ich soo klasse...
> weißte was ich meine? is nich böse gemeint



Äääh, nö. 
Aber war bestimmt witzig, wenn man dabei gewesen ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Äääh, nö.
> Aber war bestimmt witzig, wenn man dabei gewesen ist.



schade
aber es wär schon schlecht wenn dir so ein plaste-zassi zulegst u es dir dann unterm hintern zusammnebricht bzw dur nur sonntags-nachmittags-kaffefahrten damit machen kannst.


----------



## maatik (22. Juli 2008)

Als stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Kohle-Zassis kann ich nur sagen: Es hält. Allen Unkenrufen meiner Kumpels zum Trotz...hehe  es hat schon einen ca. 1m Drop ins Flat hinter sich. Div. Abfahrten jenseits von Asphalt...ich hoffe auch das die 120kg bei ALLEN normalerweise zu erwartenden Belastungen eingerechnet sind...ich hab jedenfalls seit dem Drop absolutes Vertrauen in das Bike...manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck es ist überdimensioniert..grad das Steuerohr ist im Gegensat zu anderen KohleBombern sehr fett..ähnlich wie TREK..

Sicher, es gibt Grenzen..ich informier dich wenn ich sie erreicht habe ! 

achso: Mein Kampfgewicht incl. Ausrüstung ~ 85


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Juli 2008)

Hey PIRAT, was für ein abgefahrenes Flash!!


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> hatte ich auch gelesen, stimmt aber nicht. irgendjemand hat mal in amiland diesbezüglich angefragt und die haben, glaube ich, mit 120kg-freigabe geantwortet.
> (für diese aussage übernehme ich aber keinerlei pistole)



 Oh mein lieber Gevatter! Was sind das für Zeiten in denen man sich Fragen über die Haltbarkeit eines GT Zaskar unterhalten muss... 

Mein 1996er Avalanche hat einen Starrgabelbruch, 2 Lenkerbrüche und min. 5 Laufräder hinten und 1 vorne weggesteckt bis ein Freund mit dem VW Bus draufgefahren ist. Dabei hat es die Shimano-Kurbel so verbogen, dass sie nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe vorbei ging. Das Bike hat unter dem Bodenblech vom Bus geklemmt. Rückwärtsgang, ekelhafte Kratzgeräusche, traurig nach Hause getragen, Kurbeln gewechselt, weitergefahren. 3 Jahre lang! Geradeauslauf 100%, Steifigkeit 100%, Tretlagerbereich i.O., Steuerrohr bueno, keine Risse und nix. Funktioniert noch immer! 

Carbon statt Kondition. Gary, rette deine Vision. Komm zurück! Mach schluss mit den Kompromissen. Bau mir ein Bike. Ein Zaskar soll es sein


----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2008)

mein 12/90 hält und hält und hält 



musste mal pi........
mfg
tom


----------



## B-Ston3D (23. Juli 2008)

schöne landschaft + schönes bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (23. Juli 2008)

Eins A!  Weiter machen


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Oh mein lieber Gevatter! Was sind das für Zeiten in denen man sich Fragen über die Haltbarkeit eines GT Zaskar unterhalten muss...
> 
> Mein 1996er Avalanche hat einen Starrgabelbruch, 2 Lenkerbrüche und min. 5 Laufräder hinten und 1 vorne weggesteckt bis ein Freund mit dem VW Bus draufgefahren ist. Dabei hat es die Shimano-Kurbel so verbogen, dass sie nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe vorbei ging. Das Bike hat unter dem Bodenblech vom Bus geklemmt. Rückwärtsgang, ekelhafte Kratzgeräusche, traurig nach Hause getragen, Kurbeln gewechselt, weitergefahren. 3 Jahre lang! Geradeauslauf 100%, Steifigkeit 100%, Tretlagerbereich i.O., Steuerrohr bueno, keine Risse und nix. Funktioniert noch immer!
> 
> Carbon statt Kondition. Gary, rette deine Vision. Komm zurück! Mach schluss mit den Kompromissen. Bau mir ein Bike. Ein Zaskar soll es sein



HALLELUJA!


----------



## maatik (23. Juli 2008)

Ich komm mir grad richtig beschissen vor mit meinem Zassi 

Es sollte 2 GT-Foren geben. Eins für die Vergangenheit & eins für die Gegenwart.

Ich zumindest würde mich in beiden rumtreiben...



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Carbon statt Kondition. G



sorry , aber das ist einfach nur


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ich komm mir grad richtig beschissen vor mit meinem Zassi



Freu Dich über den Neid.


----------



## maatik (23. Juli 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

"Carbon statt Kondition" ist aus einer schweizer Werbung. Nimm's mit Humor.


Edit:
http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html

Ton einschalten!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ich komm mir grad richtig beschissen vor mit meinem Zassi
> 
> Es sollte 2 GT-Foren geben. Eins für die Vergangenheit & eins für die Gegenwart.
> 
> ...



na solange es hält is doch alles paletti. bloß das was himoroydens  ava ausgehalten hat das is schon mehr als krass u würde ja kein carbonrahmen von wem auch immer aushalten.


----------



## maatik (23. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html
> 
> Ton einschalten!



 Wie geil ist das denn !! Danke Backfish.

OK. Mit diesem Hintergrund schlägt mir die Aussage nicht mehr ganz so auf den Magen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, hat nicht noch jemand ne Starregabel für ein 91 Zaskar ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat nicht noch jemand ne Starregabel für ein 91 Zaskar ????



"Heavy-Metal" von mir gibt es im Teile-Thread. Ansonsten musst Du konkret nach einer Bologna-Lite fragen.
Auch wenn man Gefahr läuft geteert, gefedert, entmannt und gekreuzigt zu werden: Eine Cannondale P-Bone sieht auch sehr schick am Zaskar aus.

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## versus (23. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> geteert, gefedert, entmannt und gekreuzigt



und damit wäre man dann nochmal glimpflich davongekommen


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...Eine Cannondale P-Bone sieht auch sehr schick am Zaskar aus....



Cannondale am Zaskar? Wie war das noch gleich mit teeren und federn?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

okok ich machs nicht 

muss mal die Schaftlänge messen (warum habe ich nur meine Tange Switchblade verkauft )


----------



## gt-kolli (23. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> dann muss ich dich leider auf die ignore-liste setzte
> 
> der ausflug zu den leichtbauern war sicher gewagt, aber den kommentar sollest du dir nicht zu herzen nehmen - leichtbauer sind ein sehr eigenes völkchen...



hallo versus, 
bin ich eigendlich auch auf Deiner ignore-liste ???
mich würde mal interessieren wie Du über meine GT´s so denkst
Gruß 
GT-Kolli


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Cannondale am Zaskar? Wie war das noch gleich mit teeren und federn?



Na dann rupf mal die Hühner und mach den Teer warm!





Ist im Winterdress mit Schutzblech (MrCrud - wem es noch was sagt) und den Schlammwühlern Dart/Smoke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na dann rupf mal die Hühner und mach den Teer warm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat sind denn das für booster ???
kürzt du nie züge ??? 
n gepäckträger fehlt jetzt noch zur schutzblech befestigung mit strapsen  
gabelschaft willste auch nicht kürzen ???  
verkauf mir den rahmen lieber ich würde ihn befreien 
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (23. Juli 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> hallo versus,
> bin ich eigendlich auch auf Deiner ignore-liste ???
> mich würde mal interessieren wie Du über meine GT´s so denkst
> Gruß
> GT-Kolli



neee, DU nicht ! habe gestern erst meinen zweiten ignorer gesetzt (es darf geraten werden )

ich habe schon anläufe zur kommentierung deiner bikes und deren präsentation genommen, aber man will ja auch adäquat stellung nehmen. da muss ich sagen, dass mich die anzahl der zu kommentierenden objekte etwas überfordert hat 
nur zu "super, alles toll" zu schreiben kommt mir zu wenig und an diesen kunstwerken noch etwas rumzukriteln deplaziert vor.

aber auf deine direkte ansprache muss ich ja nun:

grundsätzlich hast du da eine äusserst beeindruckende sammlung, die sehr professionell in szene gesetzt wurde (teilweise a touch too much)!

bitte verstehe meine folgenden kritikpunkte als DETAILS - alles in allem sind das ausschliesslich fein aufgebaute schätzchen 

das weisse zaskar: 
toller rahmen mit einem meiner liebsten dekors (von den nicht eloxierten/bb rahmen)
der aufbau ist fein, aber etwas durcheinander. die pace will in sachen farbe und von der filigranen konstruktion in meinen augen nicht so recht zum rest passen. auch die spinergies sind nicht so meins - ist aber geschmackssache!

das xizang:
ein traum, gerade wegen des recht mutigen aufbaus mit aktuellen leichtbauteilen. tolles farbkonzept! allein die angebappte leitungsführung am oberrohr haut ein wenig raus und ich hätte ggf. entweder beim king auch zu gold gegriffen, oder bei der sattelklemme nochmal das rot aufgenommen. aber das sind alles kinkerlitzchen (schreibt man das wort so?)

das zr 1.0:
toller rahmen, guter und funktionaler aufbau. sonst nichts aussergewöhnliches (zumindest im vergleich mit den anderen rädern)

das i-drive marathon:
auch hier gilt: eins meiner traumräder! so weit ich es erkennen kann im original-setup, oder? hier gibts nur am etwas klobigen flaschenhalter zu nörgeln

das idrive 5.0 (oder 3.0):
schönes arbeitstier mit erlesenen komponenten. sieht nach spass aus!

das schwarze zaskar:
seltener rahmen/top ausgestattet. die stütze mit den 2,50m setback sieht etwas furchterregend aus. da hätte ich im harten geländeeinsatz ein wenig sorge (man denke an den fumic-effekt bei der letzten olympiade )


das sts:
dein einziges bike, was ich sofort umbauen müsste. votec und spinergy gehen für meinen geschmack gar nicht. hat nichts mit der funktion zu tun, sondern ausschliesslich mit der optik (und vielleicht mit meiner 3-, und 4-spoke allergie bei mtbs - frag mal hoeckle )

das peace:
stilsicher und ein optischer leckerbissen. wenn ich was suchen müsste, dann würde ich die pedale als zu wuchtig nennen.


so, nun ist gut. ich hoffe ich habe keins vergessen 

nochmal: tolle sammlung ! 

sieht man sich denn am treffen? da könnten wir dann noch etwas mehr ins detail gehen


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn !! Danke Backfish.
> 
> OK. Mit diesem Hintergrund schlägt mir die Aussage nicht mehr ganz so auf den Magen.



Na dann ist ja gut, dass hier einer die Kohlemeute auf die richtige Spur gebracht hat... Ich find den Spot so great!!! Appropos: Carbon hat schon seine Berechtigung. Das mit den 2 Foren für gestern und heute...ach nee, lass mal. Die Sticheleien sind doch auch ganz nett  

Trotzdem: armer Gary. Egal ob ST AL TI oder C

kämpfe kämpfe kämpfe!


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Juli 2008)

*Anhang:* Find das Forum hier echt klasse! Es reicht mir, wenn der Rest der verrückten Bike Welt nicht so ganz versteht wie man seine Kohle (nicht: Carbon...) in ein "uraltes" Bike stecken kann, wenn man vom LowBudgetCube&Co Markt doch so "tolle" Konsumgüter für weniger bekommt. Und die sind doch dann auch soooo "toll" bemalt und haben so "moderne" Komponenten und Federwege, dass du beim Überqueren der Alpen nur einen kurzen Rumpler merkst... 

Es gibt nur eine Wahrheit: Built to perform & built to last!
 bASTa


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> neee, DU nicht ! habe gestern erst meinen zweiten ignorer gesetzt (es darf geraten werden )



hast dus wahr gemacht obwohl ich noch keine thomson elite habe?
gruß


----------



## chrrup150 (23. Juli 2008)

so mein erstes zaskar läuft










es läuft einfach saugut.
ps. es ist noch lange nicht fertig!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> so mein erstes zaskar läuft
> es läuft einfach saugut.
> ps. es ist noch lange nicht fertig!



schön aber mein zaskarteam gefällt mir besser
warum son alter umwerfer? lag der rum o was?
gruß
edit: aber doch n ziemlicher mischmasch...


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Juli 2008)

du meinst das schaltwerk! ja das ist nen altes hatt schon gut 45.000 km runter und funktioniert noch gut. der umwerfer ist nen ´08 XTR.
ausserdem hab ich ja geschrieben das es noch lange nicht fertig ist. 
hab alte teile von mir verbaut und zum glück für mich hat mein mitbewohner und kollege sein kurierrad zerstört. da hab ich mir nen großteil geliehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juli 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> du meinst das schaltwerk! ja das ist nen altes hatt schon gut 45.000 km runter und funktioniert noch gut. der umwerfer ist nen ´08 XTR.
> ausserdem hab ich ja geschrieben das es noch lange nicht fertig ist.
> hab alte teile von mir verbaut und zum glück für mich hat mein mitbewohner und kollege sein kurierrad zerstört. da hab ich mir nen großteil geliehen.



ahh..shit verwechselt...aber genau das meinte ich. naja wenns funzt is...
aber es is schon ne krasse zusammenstellung. sieht aus wie aus resten mal schnell zusammengefriemelt. was es ja auch zu sein scheint
ich finds fast ein wenig schade um den schönen rahmen. der hätte eig was bessere verdient, aber das wird ja noch wenns fertig is
willst du die weiße bomber dranlassen? die stiehlt dem rahmen fast die show


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> wat sind denn das für booster ???
> kürzt du nie züge ???
> n gepäckträger fehlt jetzt noch zur schutzblech befestigung mit strapsen
> gabelschaft willste auch nicht kürzen ???
> ...



ad 1)
Magura Horseshoe

ad 2) 
nee, kürzen, was ist das?

ad 3)
Ehem, ich habe noch ein anderes GT mit Gepäckträger. Danke für den Hinweis.
Schutzbleche im Winter sind was Feines. Mit dem Bock wird nicht zur Eisdiele geritten, nein, der wird getreten. Bist Du schonmal einen halben Tag im tiefsten Winter mit nassem Arsch unterwegs gewesen?

ad 4)
Tja, "Kürzen immer, Verlängern nimmer". Und da ich älter werde möchte ich mir die Option der "erhöhten Front" nicht verbauen. Ja, ich weiss daß das Ultrascheixxx aussieht.

ad 5)
Verkaufen? Ist nach > 30.000 gemeinsamen Km keine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (24. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ad 1)
> Magura Horseshoe
> 
> ad 2)
> ...



alles nur spaß 
Bist Du schonmal einen halben Tag im tiefsten Winter mit nassem Arsch unterwegs gewesen ? - das ist schon sehr lange her - die nässe kam aber nicht von aussen 
30.000km gemeisam - dann müssen wir irgendwie zusammen ziehen 
danke für die antworten 
sehen wir uns beim gt treffen ?
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (24. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hast dus wahr gemacht obwohl ich noch keine thomson elite habe?
> gruß



falsch geraten!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> falsch geraten!



puh...dann is gut


----------



## Janikulus (24. Juli 2008)

@chrrup: das sieht ja ganz nach blau/weiss konzept aus  könnte gefallen wenn es mal fertig ist!


----------



## gt-kolli (24. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> neee, DU nicht ! habe gestern erst meinen zweiten ignorer gesetzt (es darf geraten werden )
> 
> ich habe schon anläufe zur kommentierung deiner bikes und deren präsentation genommen, aber man will ja auch adäquat stellung nehmen. da muss ich sagen, dass mich die anzahl der zu kommentierenden objekte etwas überfordert hat
> nur zu "super, alles toll" zu schreiben kommt mir zu wenig und an diesen kunstwerken noch etwas rumzukriteln deplaziert vor.
> ...


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack meines Neuzugangs...





Wird meine zweite Baustelle für die nächsten Wochen/Monate.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack meines Neuzugangs...
> Wird meine zweite Baustelle für die nächsten Wochen/Monate.



ein paar schöne räder hast du da u jetz ja noch ein ganz schönes mehr
was hast du bei dem tequesta für ne RH? u der zustand sieht ja 1a aus...
gruß


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Der Zustand ist auch ganz ordentlich. Hat ein paar Lackabplatzer, aber ich hatte mehr befürchtet. Soll ja gefahren werden das Kleine (14")... Der Lack ist auch viel pompöser, als ich erwartet habe. 

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten??? Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ausschaut, aber bei mir schon! 

PS: Ich lass es schon mal in die freie Wildbahn schauen...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Der Zustand ist auch ganz ordentlich. Hat ein paar Lackabplatzer, aber ich hatte mehr befürchtet. Soll ja gefahren werden das Kleine (14")... Der Lack ist auch viel pompöser, als ich erwartet habe.
> 
> Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten??? Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ausschaut, aber bei mir schon!
> 
> PS: Ich lass es schon mal in die freie Wildbahn schauen...



na dann glückwunsch!
weihnachten war bei mir schon oft dieses jahr
ach ja u willkommen bei den freundlichen GTlern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr bei euch zu sein!


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack meines Neuzugangs...Wird meine zweite Baustelle für die nächsten Wochen/Monate.



Oh, hoher Besuch hier 
Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein kurzes Willkommen! 
lg, Christian


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

... eher wohl niedriger Besuch, sonst würde ich keinen 14"er fahren.


----------



## mountymaus (24. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne das mit den kleinen Rahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein kleines Update des Lotto mobistar...Stütze getauscht gegen syncros und den Sattel gegen SQ Lab 611 in 13cm Breite..

Jetzt werden wieder alle aufschreien, wer aber Sitzprobleme hat und endlich mal einfach nur schmerzfrei fahren möchte, dem sei dieser Sattel an Herz gelegt...

Ach ja, der Roox bleibt def. dran, meiner Meinung nach gibt es nix Schöneres in 1" und besser verarbeitet sind wohl - wenn überhaupt- auch nur wenige...







VG
Peter


----------



## mini.tom (24. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> ... eher wohl niedriger Besuch, sonst würde ich keinen 14"er fahren.



länge ist nicht größe - sagte einst schon napoleon 
herzlich willkommen bei den gt´lern
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich kenne das mit den kleinen Rahmen



Um so schöner ist es, wenn man mal (wieder) einen erwischt... 



mini.tom schrieb:


> länge ist nicht größe - sagte einst schon napoleon
> herzlich willkommen bei den gt´lern
> mfg
> tom



Mein Motto ist eh "klein, aber... gemein" - ähm... ach was... quatsch... "fein" muss es heißen. Mist, wieder verwechselt.


----------



## Stemmel (25. Juli 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> hier ein kleines Update des Lotto mobistar...Stütze getauscht gegen syncros und den Sattel gegen SQ Lab 611 in 13cm Breite..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MEINE Farbe


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

salut Leute,

ich bin seit heute (wieder) stolzer Besitzer eines GT's und somit öfters hier im Forum zu finden. 

hier isses...ich denke über die optik könnte man sich streiten ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

willkommen


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Juli 2008)

So, Mini-Update: wer erkennt´s? 





Genau, nun mit schwarzen Maguras. 
Habe es gewagt, mich über das Abstimmungsergebnis hier hinwegzusetzen  Und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Bremst genauso gut, wirkt aber am edlen Titan deutlich unaufgeregter.
Achso: ein Flite red label durfte sich auch noch ans Radl schrauben lassen.





Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
Christian


----------



## mini.tom (26. Juli 2008)

hi christian
das bike ist wirklich beneidenswert 
klar passt der red label flite besser ;-) wo haste den denn her ???????? 
mfg
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> So, Mini-Update:



Das Photo ist Kunst.
sieht wirklich klasse aus!


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi christian
> klar passt der red label flite besser ;-) wo haste den denn her ????????


 
ebay-Sofortkauf EUR 29,- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



traue mich gar nicht zu sagen, dass er absolut neuwertig ist   
Deiner kommt dann an das Fat Chance...



@aggressor: na, geht doch. Nichts für ungut, ja? 
Kunst ist es nicht, hatte einfach Glück mit der Sonne.

Christian


----------



## mini.tom (26. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ebay-Sofortkauf EUR 29,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da freue ich mich aber das ihn vor mir gesehen hast - sonst wäre er nehmlich meiner geworden - aber wir sind ja hier bei den gt´lern - die teilen und tauschen ja gerne 
deine ex-hebel beeindrucken mich immer wieder - ich kann garnicht von ihn lassen ........
achso danke für die e-mail  wir werden sehen 
euch allen ein schönes wochenende 
mfg
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @aggressor: na, geht doch. Nichts für ungut, ja?
> Kunst ist es nicht, hatte einfach Glück mit der Sonne.
> 
> Christian



wir verstehn hier doch spass
ich geh jetz meinen schatz ausführn, viell hab ich ja auch glück mit der sonne
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (27. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Oh mein lieber Gevatter! Was sind das für Zeiten in denen man sich Fragen über die Haltbarkeit eines GT Zaskar unterhalten muss...
> 
> Carbon statt Kondition. Gary, rette deine Vision. Komm zurück! Mach schluss mit den Kompromissen.



Meine Rede. Leichtbau hat bei GT nix verloren. Ich meine - bei allem Respekt - wer ein wirklich leictes Bike haben will, der ist beim TT-Design eh falsch, oder? Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da gab´s so Diskussionen noch gar nicht.... Lang, lang isses her...


----------



## minhang (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, mal ganz ehrlich. Richtige Zaskars hat es in diesem Jahrtausend doch auch gar nicht mehr gegeben. Dort steht nur noch der Name drauf. Nichts gegen die neuen Räder, ich finde die sogar schön. Aber selbst das Jubiläums Zaskar hat eigentlich gar nichts mit dem Rad zu tun, welches einst in allen Disziplinen den WorldCup geholt hat.

Versucht doch mal, mit dem Carbon Zaskar einen Downhill zu fahren, geschweige denn, auch noch einen Wettkampf damit zu bestreiten.


----------



## bofh (27. Juli 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Versucht doch mal, mit dem Carbon Zaskar einen Downhill zu fahren, geschweige denn, auch noch einen Wettkampf damit zu bestreiten.


Sorry, aber die Spezialisierung ist auch beim Mountainbiking weiter fortgeschritten. Es ist nunmal nicht mehr sinnvoll oder möglich, mit einer Downhill-Geometrie bei einem XC-Rennen zu starten - oder umgekehrt.

E.


----------



## minhang (27. Juli 2008)

Nö, richtig. Aber deshalb könnte man sich bei GT auch mal neue Namen ausdenken, da das Zaskar eben noch solch eine Allroundwaffe war. Und ein XC Carbon Renner kann einfach "kein" Zaskar sein da alles wofür Zaskar stand, hier nicht wieder zu finden ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Spezialisierung ist auch beim Mountainbiking weiter fortgeschritten. Es ist nunmal nicht mehr sinnvoll oder möglich, mit einer Downhill-Geometrie bei einem XC-Rennen zu starten - oder umgekehrt.
> 
> E.



ich glaub dabei ging es eher um die haltbarkeit, als um die geometrie. aber da hast du schon recht. das würde bergauf schwierig werden
ich finde es auch ziemkich schade dass GT des neuen jahrtausends leider nicht mehr das des alten ist. und umso mehr schade dass an den zaskars aus den besten jahren keine scheibenbremsaufnahmen dran sind das wäre dann für mich wirklich perfekt.


----------



## minhang (27. Juli 2008)

ja, aber was solls',dann wäre GT wohl auch nicht das was es heute ist, ein Kult der dazu veranlasst, schöne alte Räder wieder auf zu bauen. Ich besitze eben auch ein moderneres Rad, welches dann mal eben nicht von GT ist, mit Scheibenbremse und mit moderner Geometrie.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich glaub dabei ging es eher um die haltbarkeit, als um die geometrie. aber da hast du schon recht. das würde bergauf schwierig werden
> ich finde es auch ziemkich schade dass GT des neuen jahrtausends leider nicht mehr das des alten ist. und umso mehr schade dass an den zaskars aus den besten jahren keine scheibenbremsaufnahmen dran sind das wäre dann für mich wirklich perfekt.



Was ist denn an den neueren nicht gut? Mein 07er macht immer noch verdammt viel Spass ... auch wenn ich seit 2 Wochen sehr viel (Simplon-)Rennrad fahre.


----------



## minhang (27. Juli 2008)

Hat keiner gesagt, daß die nicht auch gut sind. Wenn ich Platz hätte würd ich gerne das ein oder andere neue GT haben wollen.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den neueren nicht gut? Mein 07er macht immer noch verdammt viel Spass ... auch wenn ich seit 2 Wochen sehr viel (Simplon-)Rennrad fahre.



mein 07er macht auch nen heiden spass und ich liebe es. aber es ist halt nicht mehr 'made in usa' und das ganze premborium (keine ahnung ob man das so schreibt) um GT war ja in den 90ern viel viel größer. es war ja auf einer höhe mit specialized, cannondale und co. ode nicht? und nicht zuletzt dass der gute gary turner GT nicht mehr leitet. 
die neuen räder gefallen mir auch sehr gut und ich hoffe natürlich dass unsere lieblingsmarke wieder so groß wird wie früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (28. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mein 07er macht auch nen heiden spass und ich liebe es. aber es ist halt nicht mehr 'made in usa' und das ganze premborium (keine ahnung ob man das so schreibt) um GT war ja in den 90ern viel viel größer. es war ja auf einer höhe mit specialized, cannondale und co. ode nicht? und nicht zuletzt dass der gute gary turner GT nicht mehr leitet.
> die neuen räder gefallen mir auch sehr gut und ich hoffe natürlich dass unsere lieblingsmarke wieder so groß wird wie früher



Tja, die Episoden I - III sind eben auch nicht so gut wie die Originalen, oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Tja, die Episoden I - III sind eben auch nicht so gut wie die Originalen, oder?



 gute assoziation


----------



## HimoRoyden (28. Juli 2008)

"Komm auf die dunkele Seite...."


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2008)

nanu, wo ist denn der 'billige GT-kopien'-thread hin??
hab nämlich noch ein ganz komisches gefunden. wohin damit?
aber da fehlt doch ne ganze seite threads. das waren doch mal 3 seiten!? hab ich da was verpasst?
gruß


----------



## Janikulus (29. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nanu, wo ist denn der 'billige GT-kopien'-thread hin??
> hab nämlich noch ein ganz komisches gefunden. wohin damit?
> aber da fehlt doch ne ganze seite threads. das waren doch mal 3 seiten!? hab ich da was verpasst?
> gruß




mit Suchfunktion ist so ziemlich alles zu finden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4878620&highlight=freche+kopien#post4878620


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mit Suchfunktion ist so ziemlich alles zu finden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4878620&highlight=freche+kopien#post4878620



ahh..danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (30. Juli 2008)

hey gt spezis

ich haette mal ne frage.
kennt jemand dieses bike genauer und kann mir sagen wieviel man dafuer noch ausgeben kann/sollte?

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...rive-Team-World-Cup-Edition-W0QQAdIdZ59383740

leider gibts sonst keine genaueren daten

dankeschoen!


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juli 2008)

Oh Oh, wenn das wirklich ein original World Cup ist, wird teuer.
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte GT vertrieben und er fuhr ein Word Cup, kam damals fast an die 10.000DM ran, kommt aber auf die Ausstattung an.
Meine mich zu Errinnern das es eine Easton sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau hatte, sowie XTR Schaltung.Ansonsten waren ? Scheibenbremse dran. Ach ja Sattel war ein BelAir.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Oh Oh, wenn das wirklich ein original World Cup ist, wird teuer.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte GT vertrieben und er fuhr ein Word Cup, kam damals fast an die 10.000DM ran, kommt aber auf die Ausstattung an.
> Meine mich zu Errinnern das es eine Easton sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau hatte, sowie XTR Schaltung.Ansonsten waren ? Scheibenbremse dran. Ach ja Sattel war ein BelAir.



das is doch keine auktion?! oder nicht? man muss dem verkäufer doch bloß ein angebot machen. und da der nicht viel ahnung zu haben scheint könnte man durchaus ein großes schnäppchen machen...


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juli 2008)

SchÃ¶n ist es... so eine Lackierung wÃ¼rde ich mir wieder wÃ¼nschen.
Zum Rad: Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau gehÃ¶ren getauscht, die Gabel passt leider auch nicht. Da kannste locker 250â¬ drin versenken, damit es wieder stimmig dasteht.

So wÃ¼rde ich maximal 950â¬ bezahlen. World-Cup hin oder her:
Es ist ein 7 Jahre altes Rad, fÃ¼r das es offiziell keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. AuÃerdem ist das System nur sehr schwer gerÃ¤uschfrei zu bekommen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre zwar kein GT, auch wenn ich schonmal eines hatte, aber ich hab  meinen Buddy Jochen_DC bei der Arbeit abgelichtet. Hier das Ergebnis


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Juli 2008)

immer wieder schön die bilder


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Juli 2008)

Aber diesmal ohne die beiden anderen der Drillinge....

trotzdem geil..

VG


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Juli 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Aber diesmal ohne die beiden anderen der Drillinge....
> 
> trotzdem geil..
> 
> VG



 dann hat er sie doch abhängen können


----------



## HimoRoyden (1. August 2008)

nettes Bildchen...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. August 2008)

*So,
dann will ich auch mal mein halbfertig upgedatetes Avalanche 2.0 zeigen.
Änderungen: Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter, Drehgriffschaltung, Sattelstütze und Sattel.
Schaltwerk und die neuen Schwalbe Reifen sind noch unterwegs!!!!*













*Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. August 2008)

(und: Oh, die Nachbarn habe es geschafft, den Pavillon aufzubauen!)


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2008)

Das weiss-blaue Avalanche sieht echt gut aus. Hätte nicht gedacht das Weiss so gut dazu passt.


----------



## vaval (2. August 2008)

mein GT STS1 vom 97 
mir gefällts zumindest!


----------



## chrrup150 (2. August 2008)

einzig der überbreite lenker gefälltmir nicht an deinem sts, oder wirkt der nur so breit?
sonst sehr hübsch


----------



## vaval (2. August 2008)

58 hat der lenker


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *So,
> dann will ich auch mal mein halbfertig upgedatetes Avalanche 2.0 zeigen.
> Änderungen: Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter, Drehgriffschaltung, Sattelstütze und Sattel.
> Schaltwerk und die neuen Schwalbe Reifen sind noch unterwegs!!!!*
> ...



Sieht gut aus .
Bin mal auf gespannt, wie das gute Stück in natura aussieht.
Ist ja nicht mehr weit bis zum GT-Treffen.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. August 2008)

so bin aus dem kurzurlaub zurück und ich möchte euch gerne ein neues mitglied des gt unversums präsentieren...........





meinen SOHN mit seinen neuen bike.
hat er zum 10ten geburtstag bekommen.




das teil muss noch ein bissssschen gepimt werden weil es echt ne tonne wiegt.


----------



## tomasius (4. August 2008)

Schöner Rahmen. Pimpen ist allerdings wirklich auch angesagt. 

Ich nehme dann das Schaltwerk! 

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

Noch jemand im Tourney-Club 

Ich bin mal aufs Tuning gespannt, im Winter ist das Aggressor meiner Frau dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2008)

David, meine Frau fährt das Gleiche in Grösse M, wiegt über 14kg = sehr viel Raum zum pimpen. Als erstes sind mal Räder, Reifen und Schläuche dran.


----------



## gt-kolli (5. August 2008)

vaval schrieb:


> 58 hat der lenker



schönes Rad nur die Hörnchen passen nicht, die Gabel hab ich auch mal gehabt die ist echt super 
Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2008)

vaval: schönes sts...keine lust es klassisch aufzubauen ?...die rote rs judy dh würde sich als gabel anbieten und die schicken grauen xtr kurbeln aus der zeit...dann wär das rad fast perfekt


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> David, meine Frau fährt das Gleiche in Grösse M, wiegt über 14kg = sehr viel Raum zum pimpen. Als erstes sind mal *Räder*, Reifen und Schläuche dran.



Dann ist ja automatisch auch gleich die Schaltung fällig, oder?


----------



## vaval (6. August 2008)

hallo!


schön das euch mein sts gefällt!
derzeit ist es so wie ich es gekauft habe...
ob ich da etwas umbauen werde kann ich noch nicht sagen!
verwenden werde ich es eh nur auf der strasse um in die arbeit zu rollen!
von daher ist es auch recht ok wie es jetz aufgebaut ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Dann ist ja automatisch auch gleich die Schaltung fällig, oder?



Die kommt später, lohnt sich noch nicht, da sie nicht viel fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. August 2008)

Die Verwandlung vom häßlichen Entlein



zum schönen Schwan



Morgen noch Klarlack drauf und dann geht es ans zusammen bauen.
Ist ein Palomar in 14"


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die Verwandlung vom häßlichen Entlein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr sehr schön


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. August 2008)

*So Jungs und MÄDELS
Schaltwerk Sram X0 und die Schwalbe Nobby Nic sind jetzt auch endlich an ihrem Platz!





Weitere Änderungen folgen
*


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *So Jungs und MÄDELS
> Schaltwerk Sram X0 und die Schwalbe Nobby Nic sind jetzt auch endlich an ihrem Platz!
> 
> Weitere Änderungen folgen
> *



Siehste, es geht doch......   (du weißt was ich meine)
Schönes Rad


----------



## schroeter68 (13. August 2008)

Hi, sehr schönes GT, das blau-weiß hebt sich echt von der Masse ab. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. August 2008)

der derzeitige stand von meinem 93er zaskar (klick für groß)



demnächst gibts auch fotos in schönerer umgebung. es war leider schon dunkel, als ich "fertig" geworden bin. es wird aber noch einiges verändert. der vorbesitzer hat aber sehr schöne arbeit geleistet. die farben vom antrieb und den bremsen (vorne der hebel sd7) passen wunder'p'ar zusammen. die gabel ist eine psylo sl und mittels u-turn auf 85mm runtergedreht. passt auch sehr schön, wie ich finde.
auch die größe 18" passt wunderbar bei 177cm körpergröße (hab lange beine)

der aufbau kann natürlich nicht mit mini.toms holy grail mithalten.
dafür ist auch der zustand des rahmens zu schlecht. (verblasst, kleine delle, viele kratzer)

änderungsvorschläge erwünscht

gruß micha

edit: it runs like hell


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2008)

Schöner Keller
Vielleicht Clickpedale und ein Flatbar? Wobei die Clickpedale den Scharm auch ein wenig vertreiben könnten
gruß


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. August 2008)

ob mein aufbau eines alten zaskars würdig ist, sei mal dahingestellt 
für einen flatbar bräuchte ich einen sehr steilen vorbau. da bin ich noch stark am überlegen.

gruß micha


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> ob mein aufbau eines alten zaskars würdig ist, sei mal dahingestellt
> für einen flatbar bräuchte ich einen sehr steilen vorbau. da bin ich noch stark am überlegen.
> 
> gruß micha



Wieso? Hast du Angst vor Sattelüberhöhung
Und ich find solche Räder wo alles zusammengewürfelt ist und die Funktion im Vordergrund steht haben halt einen gewissen Scharm
Und allgemein Dinge die 'in Würde altern' auch
gruß und gute nacht


----------



## jimmybyron (13. August 2008)

Mmh würdiger aufbau?
vorne disk, hinten u brake an nem 93'er?
dann singlespeed aber nur vorne?
naja und der lenker... und die gabel...
also um ehrlich zu sein finde ich das ganze sammelsurium eher bescheiden,
und bei 1m77 ein 18" mit der sattellänge?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (13. August 2008)

hinten hs33 und vorne bb7 mit sd7 hebel.
der hebel der magura und der sd7 hebel sehen ähnlich aus. 


jimmybyron schrieb:


> bei 1m77 ein 18" mit der sattellänge?????


 ja!
ein 17" wäre schön, aber man kann nicht alles haben

edit: 


jimmybyron schrieb:


> dann singlespeed aber nur vorne?


ist sehr flach hier im norden  da brauch ich den umwerfer nicht

ein wirklich schönes zaskar hast du da 

@ aggressor2  ja, habs leider mitm rücken ;p
gute n8

ich mach morgen mal schönere bilder.


----------



## Munzi13 (14. August 2008)

Brauch ein kleines Kleinhirnupdate. Wie krieg ein Pic schön Groß in mein`Txt?


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Ins Photoalbum hochladen.
BBcode anzeigen lassen.
Den für das große Bild kopieren.
Und hier beim Antworten einfügen


----------



## Munzi13 (14. August 2008)

Danke, funzt prima.
hier also das meinige GT.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Kein Problem. Ging mir vor ein paar Monaten auch noch so
Schöne Standhilfe und was sind das für Bremsen?
gruß


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

@ Munzi

hübsches Ding, täte mir auch gefallen tun


----------



## Munzi13 (14. August 2008)

Die warn schon dran. ist Hayes Sole Anlage (Einkolben, kein Schwimmsattel (gibt`s das fürs bike überhaupt)). Also allenfalls Standart. Im Bikepark Brennen mir immer zuerst die Unterarme vom Bremsen. Vorn hab ich ne 208 mm Scheibe draufgemacht und 2 Hülsen aus Alu gedreht. Etz is schon etwas besser. 
`Gscheites Upgrate hoffentlich nächste Saison.


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ... Und ich find solche Räder wo alles zusammengewürfelt ist und die Funktion im Vordergrund steht haben halt einen gewissen Scharm
> Und allgemein Dinge die 'in Würde altern' auch
> gruß und gute nacht



Hey Aggressor du kleiner Poet...  *ABER:* Charme 

FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION - dass ist vielleicht die Essenz und der Ausgangspunkt beim "in Würde altern" und v.a. DER Nutzwertsteigerungsfaktor überhaupt. Man nennt das auch zeitlos. Ich bin da natürlich als absoluter Minimalist (REDUCE TO THE MAX) gar etwas polar geraten, aber ich gehöre eben zu den Menschen die ein Handy tatsächlich nur zum telefonieren nutzen... Na, wie gross ist King Kong???

Great Guy: Aggressor!


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. August 2008)

Munzi13 schrieb:


> Brauch ein kleines Kleinhirnupdate. Wie krieg ein Pic schön Groß in mein`Txt?



Mann, das Kleinhirn ist doch fürs Kurzzeitgedächtnis da. Leg doch mal Eiweissplatten ab. Dann kannst du es beim nächsten mal wieder...

 nix für ungut. Spass macht frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hey Aggressor du kleiner Poet...  *ABER:* Charme
> 
> FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION - dass ist vielleicht die Essenz und der Ausgangspunkt beim "in Würde altern" und v.a. DER Nutzwertsteigerungsfaktor überhaupt. Man nennt das auch zeitlos. Ich bin da natürlich als absoluter Minimalist (REDUCE TO THE MAX) gar etwas polar geraten, aber ich gehöre eben zu den Menschen die ein Handy tatsächlich nur zum telefonieren nutzen... Na, wie gross ist King Kong???
> 
> Great Guy: Aggressor!



Uups... ja ja die Rechtschreibung...
Danke danke *verbeug*

p.s. Mit meinem Handy kann ich auch nur telefonieren und SMS schreiben


----------



## B-Ston3D (14. August 2008)

klick für groß









mehr bilder in meinem fotoalbum


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Schön


----------



## B-Ston3D (14. August 2008)




----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2008)

sicher nicht meins aber gerade in der Fixed Gear Galerie gefunden:



_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ist halt speziell für die Trickser-Fraktion gebaut.
> Mtb-Streetrahmen fährt man ja auch in sehr klein und stark geslopt.
> 
> hatten wir das
> ...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (14. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Uups... ja ja die Rechtschreibung...
> Danke danke *verbeug*
> 
> p.s. Mit meinem Handy kann ich auch nur telefonieren und SMS schreiben



Da gibt es nur eins: "STAY ROOT - STAY REBELL!


----------



## planetsmasher (14. August 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur eins: "STAY ROOT - STAY REBELL!


 
ähem STAY RUDE heisst das....aber was will man von einer Jugend die mit DJ Bobo aufgewachsen ist schon erwarten?

was reg ich mich eigentlich noch auf...


----------



## tofu1000 (14. August 2008)

So könnte eine Kreuzung aus GT-Rahmen und *hüstel Klein-Lackierung aussehen... Aber auf jeden Fall eine m.E. sehr gelungene Umsetzung.


----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ähem STAY RUDE heisst das....



und STAY REBEL...


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

english for runaway´s


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> english for runaway´s


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> english for runaway´s



Wo wir schon dabei sind: runaways. Ohne Apostroph. 

Und wenn's doch mal ein Apostroph sein soll: das ' ist über dem #. Diese beiden Dinger ´` braucht man nur für à la carte im Café.


Und an dieser Stelle sollte eigentlich wenigstens eines meiner beiden neuen Bikes halbwegs fertig zu sehen sein, aber ich stoße ständig auf Hindernisse  und hab zu wenig Schrauberzeit.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind: runaways. Ohne Apostroph.
> 
> Und wenn's doch mal ein Apostroph sein soll: das ' ist über dem #. Diese beiden Dinger ´` braucht man nur für à la carte im Café.
> 
> ...


 
Der 2te Teil deines Prostes ist die Strafe für den 1ten Teil


----------



## GT-Man (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind: runaways. Ohne Apostroph.



Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophitis


----------



## planetsmasher (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Diese beiden Dinger ´` braucht man nur für à la carte im Café.


 
oder für *ménage à trois* zuhause. Oder wo auch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Apostrophenmonk = schlechtes Karma?


----------



## B-Ston3D (15. August 2008)

"klick"



jetzt mit schwarzer lx und flatbar


----------



## gt-kolli (15. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> sicher nicht meins aber gerade in der Fixed Gear Galerie gefunden:



wer bremst verliert


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> wer bremst verliert



Genau, Fixi Brain- ääähhh Breakless......

Aber ich finds auch Klasse.


----------



## bofh (15. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Genau, Fixi Brain- ääähhh Breakless.....


Na!?

Da wird doch wohl nicht jemand eine Bremsen-am-Fixie-Diskussion lostreten wollen? 

Abgesehen mal von dem üblichen negativen Vorbau samt Rizer (das ist so hohl wie häßlich) find ich die Farbe gut...

E.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. August 2008)

So, erste Version - fahrbar...


 

 

 

Ein paar Sachen werden sich noch ändern (müssen)...
Aber es fährt zumindest schonmal


----------



## bofh (15. August 2008)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> So, erste Version - fahrbar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter Schalter...

Sieht gut aus. Fährst Du damit in Bottrop?

E.


----------



## Janikulus (15. August 2008)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> So, erste Version - fahrbar...
> Ein paar Sachen werden sich noch ändern (müssen)...
> Aber es fährt zumindest schonmal



ja bitte der Lenker... aber sieht schon mal super aus, die Farbe hmmm... genial, jetzt rote Gabel und Griffe und Schwaze Kurbel


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2008)

Ja, schick, das Avalanche! Einzig der Lenker ist mir zu "Meich".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (15. August 2008)

wieso, der lenker ist doch ganz NORMAL.

schön, daß du es endlich fertig hast, auch wenns für die renn-nacht nicht mehr gereicht hat. (ich bin einer von den würst-racern und war bei deinem letzten whisky mit cibi dabei)

leute, ihr müßt die farbe mal live erleben! in der weidenthaler sonne war das der hammer!
sehr schönes bike.


----------



## Stemmel (16. August 2008)

korat schrieb:


> leute, ihr müßt die farbe mal live erleben!




Die Chance würdest Du uns allen geben, wenn Du Dich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6418 eintragen würdest! 

Denn: Die Farbe ist ja echt der Hammer, auch auf den Fotos sieht sie genial aus!  Aber der Lenker, ts ts ts...


----------



## bikegeissel (16. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Die Chance würdest Du uns allen geben, wenn Du Dich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6418 eintragen würdest!
> 
> Denn: Die Farbe ist ja echt der Hammer, auch auf den Fotos sieht sie genial aus!  Aber der Lenker, ts ts ts...



Also der Lenker ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Der fährt sich wirklich gut...

Und rote Teile kommen nicht an das Rad - das kann jeder 
Ansonsten folgende Teile werden noch getauscht:
Sattelklemme: weiß noch nicht was... 
Sattelstütze: schwarz (vermtl. auch Thomson)
Sattel: Evtl. lasse ich den Sattel in Mango beziehen - Flite ist auf jeden Fall ein Muß
Schnellspanner: entweder Salsa Flip Offs in schwarz oder aktuelle XTRs
Kurbel: XT 737 und schwarze Kettenblätter
Umwerfer: natürlich auch XT
Schalthebel: schwarze XT Rapidfire
Bremsen: evtl. AVID Ultimates
Federgabel: mal sehen - da habe ich noch keine Idee. Eigentlich ist die Gabel ziemlich perfekt.

Leider ist das GT-Treffen nicht machbar für mich. 
Aber das Bike wird sicherlich das eine oder andere Mal irgendwo auftauchen.


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2008)

Bild ist noch vom Verkäufer, aber das steht jetzt hier


----------



## oldman (16. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bild ist noch vom Verkäufer, aber das steht jetzt hier




ich kenn das Gefaehrt! ist der Verkaeufer aus der Pfalz?


----------



## hoeckle (16. August 2008)

was neues zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. August 2008)

Das Karakoram und das Xizang sind ja der Oberhammer!


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2008)

@kingmoe:

Da scheint ja wirklich jedes Teil noch original zu sein! Schön!  

@hoeckle:

Aus 50% werden 100%! 
Die Gabel passt überhaupt nicht!  
Ansonsten sehr schön! 

Tom


----------



## chrrup150 (16. August 2008)

@ hoeckle
schönes xizang, nur was ist mit der sattelstütze? die sieht ja arg vergammelt aus!


----------



## chrrup150 (16. August 2008)

achja und aund das karakoram ist auch eine augenweide!


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2008)

Endlich konnte ich auch meinen alten Herrn davon überzeugen, dass er mit einem GT besser bedient ist. 











Es ist übrigens mein vorgezogenes Geschenk zu seinem 65. Geburtstag! 

Und hier noch sein eigenes Geschenk:

Ein Trek Madone aus Vollplaste. 






Er macht noch immer deutlich mehr Kilometer als ich.   


Gruß Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (16. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich auch meinen alten Herrn davon überzeugen, dass er mit einem GT besser bedient ist.
> 
> Er macht noch immer deutlich mehr Kilometer als ich.



Das sind ja mal zwei stattliche Geschenke! 
Aber ihr seid auch gleich noch eine Runde gedreht, oder? Auf dem zweiten Foto sehen Socken und Hosen deines fitten Vaters irgendwie noch deutlich sauberer aus...


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2008)

Leider nicht, er hat das Rad bei der Durchreise abgeholt. 
Die erste Tour musste also ohne mich stattfinden.  

Seine ersten Eindrücke:

Schön und nass! - Schutzbleche konnte ich ihm allerdings sofort wieder ausgreden. 






Die erste gemeinsame Tour ist in Planung. Und beim GT Treffen gibt es ja leider eine Altersbegrenzung.  - Oder sind dort etwa auch Rentner zugelassen? 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (16. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @hoeckle:
> 
> Aus 50% werden 100%!
> Die Gabel passt überhaupt nicht!
> ...


 
nanana.... ich hätte auch nix an einer beteiligung an nem lightning... aber das schnapsen wir schön beim *G*roßen *T*reffen aus...

im übrigen: welches schweinderl hätten wir gerne. das matte oder das glänzende...





 die rechte ist deine...

@chrupp

da in der gebotenen zeit, keine syncros aus der begehrten legierung, zu angemessenen preis erhältlich (volker kann sich vlt noch erinnern wie unverschämt ich unlängst überboten wurde), dann halt die aus dem zaskar...


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2008)

Beide! Es ist doch Schlussverkauf. Pay 1 get 2! 

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich kenn das Gefaehrt! ist der Verkaeufer aus der Pfalz?



Das ist das Bike von HoHo (Holger), er hat es mir bei SiS übergeben.
Der Lack ist echt ein Traum und die Teile sehen auch alle noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die erste gemeinsame Tour ist in Planung. Und beim GT Treffen gibt es ja leider eine Altersbegrenzung.  - Oder sind dort etwa auch Rentner zugelassen?
> 
> Tom



Altersbegrenzung beim Treffen Du hast nur Angst, dass Dich Dein Alter Herr an den Anstiegen gnadenlos abledert


----------



## HimoRoyden (16. August 2008)

Hey Leute, ich weiss das ist der falsche Thread (bitte nicht schimpfen versus) aber zieht euch das mal rein. 

Sogar ich als Oldschool Retro Arsch bin mal richtig beeindruckt. Fragt mich bitte nicht, was ich auf der CUBE Homepage zu suchen hatte 

Respekt an den Diplomant. Ist bestimmt der Sohn des Geschäftsführers - soviel Kohle wie CUBE da reingesteckt haben muss...

HerrLICHes schweizer Taschenmesser.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Urban-Street-Concept-Bike_id_22953_.htm


----------



## korat (16. August 2008)

was hattest du denn auf der cube-homepage zu suchen?


----------



## HimoRoyden (16. August 2008)

korat schrieb:


> was hattest du denn auf der cube-homepage zu suchen?



Na billigBikes für "Freunde"  Und ich sag noch: Kauf die ein GT...


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die erste gemeinsame Tour ist in Planung. Und beim GT Treffen gibt es ja leider eine Altersbegrenzung.  - Oder sind dort etwa auch Rentner zugelassen?



Wieso nicht? Es sei denn Du hast Scham davor deinem alten Herr zu zeigen wie man sich in freier Wildbahn benimmt. Ausserdem scheint der Mann recht fit zu sein!
Ich bringe ja auch jemanden aus einer "exotischen Altersklasse mit".


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. August 2008)

Hi Hymo,

auch wenn es hier nun gar nix zu suchen hat, muss ich was dazu sagen.

Das Cube Design Bike ist von Coburger Design Studenten entwickelt worden und war auch auf den Coburger Designtagen im Hobräuhaus ausgestellt.

ICH hoffe ja, mit sowas müssen wir NIE rumfahren!!!!!

VG
Peter



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich weiss das ist der falsche Thread (bitte nicht schimpfen versus) aber zieht euch das mal rein.
> 
> Sogar ich als Oldschool Retro Arsch bin mal richtig beeindruckt. Fragt mich bitte nicht, was ich auf der CUBE Homepage zu suchen hatte
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

Meinetwegen teert und federt mich ... aber mir gefällt das Cube


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meinetwegen teert und federt mich



Du drückst Dich ja vorm Treffen. Das wäre eine passende Gelegenheit gewesen


----------



## chrrup150 (17. August 2008)

ich schliess mich tigers claw an und wenn ihr mich teeren und federn wollt, versuchts doch
auch mir gefällt das cube irgendwie! es erinnert mich an die alten designstudien von gt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

Also ich find das Cube äußerst interessant. Es sieht hammermäßig aus, aber ob das ganze nen ordentlichen Tritt in die Pedale aushält? Fraglich.
Die Konstruktion des Lenkers sieht auch zerbrechlich aus.
Aber es kann so stabil und günstig und exzellent konstruiert sein, wie es will - Ich werde nie Cube fahren! Einmal GT, immer GT
Eventuell werd ich mir irgendwann mal ein Yeti ASR zulegen. Das gefällt mir äußerst gut...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du drückst Dich ja vorm Treffen. Das wäre eine passende Gelegenheit gewesen



Das dürft ihr dann ersatzweise mit chrrup und agressor machen )


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das dürft ihr dann ersatzweise mit chrrup und agressor machen )





Von der Seite mit dem Klapprad:


> Zunächst wurde die Marke CUBE und deren Zielgruppe und Umfeld analysiert.
> In dieser Analyse wurde festgestellt, dass überwiegend ambitionierte Sportler zur Zielgruppe der Marke CUBE gehören. Diese fahren in der Regel nur in ihrer Freizeit und am Wochenende ihr CUBE Bike. Während der Woche greifen die CUBE Biker für den Weg zum Arbeitsplatz oder in die Stadt jedoch lediglich auf alte Räder von geringem Wert zurück.



 
Ich denke nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

Also ich fahre gerade in der Woche mein GT ... sonst wird im Moment eher das Simplon bewegt


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also ich fahre gerade in der Woche mein GT ... sonst wird im Moment eher das Simplon bewegt



Naja es ist ja auch ein Simplon und kein Cube 
Aber mir gings ja darum, dass gesagt wurde, dass die meisten Leute, die ein Cube haben 'ambitionierte Sportler' sind und nur am Wochende damit fahren. 80% der Cubes, die ich ja gesehen habe waren die billigeren und wurden in der Woche bewegt.


----------



## HimoRoyden (17. August 2008)

Na das mit Teer und Federn lassen wir doch mal. Ich habe das Bike das erste mal gesehen und ich war definitiv beeindruckt. Wenn ich von Design spreche, dann meine ich nicht nur "oh that looks beautiful". Ich denke da hat mal jemand eine Vision materialisiert. Und das äusserst herausragend. Man kennt ja Klappies von Daimler und auch Porsche. Ich habe kein einziges gesehen, dass auch nur annähernd so reif wirkte. Schon allein wie clean die Maschine ausschaut ist der Wahnsinn. 

Klar wird sowas in der Serie niemals umsetzbar sein. Aber es gibt Ausblick darauf, was noch kommt. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht weniger inovativ als GTs Einarmschwinge.

Ob es hält? Na Downhill würd ich nicht damit fahren doppel-lol²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (17. August 2008)

Dann muß ich mich mla Outen, da GT nichts anständiges (und bezahlbares) für mich anbietet, werde ich mir ein Cube (oder ein Norco) zulegen. Die Paintjobs von denen kommen fast an die alten GTs ran. Und qualitativ ist da doch bei keinen renomierten hersteller ein Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mich mla Outen, da GT nichts anständiges (und bezahlbares) für mich anbietet, werde ich mir ein Cube (oder ein Norco) zulegen. Die Paintjobs von denen kommen fast an die alten GTs ran. Und qualitativ ist da doch bei keinen renomierten hersteller ein Unterschied zu merken.




Objektiv kann man (oder ich) aber gegen Cube nix sagen. Die Farben sehen schon gut aus bloß ich würde nicht mit so ner extremen Weihnachtsbaumkugel rumfahren wollen
Ich empfinde Cube als Massen'motorisierer', was nicht verkehrt ist aber ich hab auch keine Lust mein Rad/Rahmen an jeder dritten Ecke zu sehen
gruß


----------



## Janikulus (17. August 2008)

zu CUBE: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> zu CUBE: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> zu CUBE: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149



ups...hehe


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2008)

So, bevor hier gar keine (GT-) Bilder mehr kommen, nochmal zwei Rey Signature Frames von Korat und mir :


----------



## HimoRoyden (17. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Objektiv kann man (oder ich) aber gegen Cube nix sagen. Die Farben sehen schon gut aus bloß ich würde nicht mit so ner extremen Weihnachtsbaumkugel rumfahren wollen
> Ich empfinde Cube als Massen'motorisierer', was nicht verkehrt ist aber ich hab auch keine Lust mein Rad/Rahmen an jeder dritten Ecke zu sehen
> gruß



KdF = Kraft durch Freude in diesem Kontext 

Ja ja, gegen die Qualität von CUBE kann man im "Public Volume Market" Segment nichts sagen. Das ist der Grund für meinen Besuch auf der Homepage. Wollte für einen "normalen" Gelegenheitsbiker nd Freund ohne gesteigerte Emotionsansprüche ein attraktives und langlebiges Bike finden. Und da bib ich bei den Würfeln nicht ganz verkehrt, passen doch meisst Komponenten, Anbauteile und Federgabel ganz gut zum Gesamtbike. Also alles legitim. 

Für mich wäre es nichts, da ebensowenig das Herz angesprochen wird, wie von einem Mazda 323. Aber: Es ist nicht jeder geschaffen für einen Lotus Super 7 um bei der Automotive zu bleiben. Es muss auch Renault Kangoo Fahrer geben.. 

Und jetzt bitte wieder back to GT meine Lieben. Genug gewürfelt. 

 GT


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)




----------



## HimoRoyden (17. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, bevor hier gar keine (GT-) Bilder mehr kommen, nochmal zwei Rey Signature Frames von Korat und mir :
> 
> Mann mir läuft die Soße aus der Fresse. Wie geil sind die denn? Hey Moe, ich bin sehr G**l auf einen 24"er Zaskar. Kannst du mir da mal so ein wenig weiterhelfen???


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> kingmoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, bevor hier gar keine (GT-) Bilder mehr kommen, nochmal zwei Rey Signature Frames von Korat und mir :
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, bevor hier gar keine (GT-) Bilder mehr kommen, nochmal zwei Rey Signature Frames von Korat und mir :



Zeigst Du uns die mal bitte bei Tageslicht? Die Farbe ähnelt sehr der meines 2006er Zaskar Team.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

Isser das?

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/5722/GT_Hans_Rey_Frame_2005


----------



## HimoRoyden (17. August 2008)

OMG! Die Kauflust meldet sich!!! Was nehmen die fürs verschiffen??


----------



## kingmoe (18. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Isser das?
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/5722/GT_Hans_Rey_Frame_2005



Jep, das isser. Die Farbe ist übrigens nicht wirklich auf Bildern wiederzugeben. Der Lack erscheint transzulent, das ist schon echt geil. Und die "gelben" Decals sind pimpy ohne Ende, die sind mit Goldflakes und hauen voll ins Auge. Auch der weiße Teil ist mit Glitter-Flakes. Porno-Faktor ist schon hoch.

Ich durchsuche mal meine Bilder.

@HimoRoyden: Ich erinnere mich, dass die Frames am Ende mehr Porto gekostet haben, als auf der Site angegeben, da könnte Korat sicher mehr zu sagen (er hat die Abwicklung gemacht).


----------



## tomasius (18. August 2008)

Und nun noch eine Unwetterwarnung für Deutschland:
In weiten Teilen Deutschlands kann es in den nächsten Stunden zu schweren Gewittern kommen.

Hier ist das Gewitter bereits aufgezogen. Aber nicht nur das, ich wurde eben schon von einem schönen GT Blitz getroffen.  

GT LIGHTNING
















Keine Sorge, die erste Benommenheit ist schon verflogen.  

Traumhafter Zustand: keine tiefen Kratzer, kein Chainsuck, alle Gewinde okay. 

Es ist übrigens das "Xizang" aus der Bucht.






Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2008)




----------



## HimoRoyden (18. August 2008)

nicht meins!

Glückwunsch. Der Hammer. Genial. PORNOSHOW mit dicken MÖPSEN! Superlativ! Beneidenswert. Wunderschön. Edel. Straight&Clean. Göttlich. Faszinierend. Benebelnd. Es gibt wohl noch 1000 andere Attribute...

Wannahavealso!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2008)

Geil, ein Lightning!!!!!
Das ist wirklich rar, ich finde es wunderschön, *DAS* wäre nochmal was....


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2008)

Sehr schick, Tom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. August 2008)

*SUCHE: 
NIX* 
*VERKAUFE:Cannondale NEU gepulvert TANNENGRÜN *

kein wunder ;-) 
glückwunsch zu dem schätzchen


----------



## korat (18. August 2008)

ich würde ein xizang zwar auch nicht unbedingt von der bettkante schubsen, aber ein lightning gefällt mir einfach besser
sehr geil, glückwunsch!


ach ja, ein klein wenig mehr tageslicht ins dunkel:


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2008)

korat schrieb:


>



Die Schweißnaht unterm dritten triangel sieht ja nicht so prall aus...oder nicht?

edit: Aber die Farben sind der Hammer


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. August 2008)

wie bei meinem devil 
die lackierung ist wirklich sehr edel


----------



## korat (18. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Die Schweißnaht unterm dritten triangel sieht ja nicht so prall aus...oder nicht?



das hat schon alles seine richtigkeit, wirkt im licht so komisch.
dort ist so ein fettes gusset eingesetzt, das die beiden streben verbindet.
andererseits sind alu-schweißnähte nun mal häßlich.

übrigens der versand betrug 60 pfund für beide, ich glaube nicht, daß es viel billiger wird für einen.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs, mal eine Frage von jemandem, der den Hans Rey-Rahmen noch gar nicht kannte... 

Ich sehe da auf dem Geröhr einen "M"-Aufkleber funkeln. Ich nehme mal stark an, dass das die Rahmengröße ist. In welchen weiteren Größen war/ist der Rahmen denn noch erhältlich? Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts, deshalb meine vielleicht etwas "dumme" Frage. Moe, Du bist doch auch so um die 190 cm groß, oder? Passt er gut?

Verbindlichsten Dank + Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (18. August 2008)

den rahmen gab es nur in dieser größe, es ist primär ein trialrahmen, auf dem man eigentlich nicht sitzen soll.
andererseits, wenn ich eine 450er stütze hätte, könnte ich auch völlig entspannt herumradeln. mit einer 400er geht es nur mit angewinkelten knien, dafür läßt sie sich dann am spot komplett versenken.
ich bin sehr glücklich mit dieser lösung.

wenn das wetter mal wieder besser wird, machen wir hoffentlich mal gescheite tageslichtfotos.

hier die specs für alle interessierten:


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2008)

korat schrieb:


> den rahmen gab es nur in dieser größe, es ist primär ein trialrahmen, auf dem man eigentlich nicht sitzen soll.



...genau deshalb war ich so irritiert von diesem Aufkleber.
Danke für die Aufklärung und die Geodaten.

Christian


----------



## HimoRoyden (18. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Die Schweißnaht unterm dritten triangel sieht ja nicht so prall aus...oder nicht?
> 
> edit: Aber die Farben sind der Hammer




Schliesse mich mal wieder an. Da hat man schon schönere Schweisskünste gesehen (vermutlich ein nummerischer Schweissrobotter der mal Montag hatte 

Allerdings nur 3 Worte für dies farbenfrohe Geröhr: MAGIC BLING BLING. 

Der Preis wären dann 199 Pfd + 60 Pfd = 259 Pfd = 318 

Das ist schon ein Häppchen. Mal meine Konekt in Englang fragen...


----------



## -lupo- (18. August 2008)

Quoting Hymo: Die Farbe ist DiscoStumässig BlingBling geil! 

Ich sage mal Danke, denn ansonsten hätte ich den Rahmen vollkommen ignoriert (so weit man einen Zassi ignorieren kann), aber die Lackierung und die Aufkleber machen alles echt noch geiler!


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> DiscoStumässig


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2008)

Ausgezeichnet...


----------



## oliversen (19. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Tom



Hi Tom,

echt stark das Teil. 
Ist bei deinem auch die Rahmennummer per Hand eingeritzt?





Auch faellt mir auf das der hintere Umwerferzuganschlag bei dir geschweist bei mir jedoch genietet ist.
Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.

oliversen


----------



## tomasius (19. August 2008)

Hi Oli!

Bei mir ist die Rahmennummer nicht von Hand graviert. 

Hier die Nummer des Blitzes:






Sehr nett! 






Tom


----------



## HimoRoyden (19. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet...



http://wiw.org/~jess/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/captain.gif

Yarrrrrrrrrr!"


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> http://wiw.org/~jess/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/captain.gif
> 
> âYarrrrrrrrrr!"







Dieses Bild wÃ¼rde auch noch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. August 2008)

So, mal ein kleines Update meines Zaskars. Die Decals haben mit der Zeit leider extrem gelitten. Zum Treffen habe ich mir endlich die Zeit genommen die Decals zu ersetzen.






Und der Vollständigkeit wegen auch komplett:





Ich hoffe, dass diese wieder eine Zeit lang halten. Besser werden die Decals von Felnzo mit der zeit auch nicht. War schon eine extreme Fummelei die Trägerfolie von den Decals zu lösen. Leider gibt es die gelb/rot/blauen Decals nicht mehr. Das silber geht beim BB-Rahmen leider etwas unter


----------



## -lupo- (19. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild würde auch noch passen



DAS habe ich gesucht! Danke!


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2008)

Die Felnzo Decals sind nicht wirklich so klasse, ich habe ja kürzlich exakt solche verbastelt. Die sind beim Junior drauf. 
Die Dinger sind zu steif/dick und kleben lange nicht so wie die Originale. Beim Junior ist am Oberrohr schon Wasser druntergezogen.

Zum Lösen der Folie nimmst Du ein Skalpel.


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die Felnzo Decals sind nicht wirklich so klasse, ich habe ja kürzlich exakt solche verbastelt. Die sind beim Junior drauf.
> Die Dinger sind zu steif/dick und kleben lange nicht so wie die Originale. Beim Junior ist am Oberrohr schon Wasser druntergezogen.
> 
> Zum Lösen der Folie nimmst Du ein Skalpel.



Ich habe es auf eine andere Art und Weise gelöst. Folie in der Mitte des Decals einschneiden und dann vorsichtig nach außen abgezogen. Hinterher noch eine Nachbehandlung mit dem Heißluftfön um den Kleber zu reaktivieren

Beim STS hatte ich auch das Problem, dass die Decals nicht halten wollten. Nach der Behandlung mit dem Heißluftfön ist alles in Ordnung und nichts löst sich.


----------



## alf2 (20. August 2008)

Ich habe gesündigt, aber ich konnte nicht anders!
Der hier ist über den Teich unterwegs zu mir


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesündigt, aber ich konnte nicht anders!
> Der hier ist über den Teich unterwegs zu mir



Wieso gesündigt?
Ist doch ein GT, oder nicht?


----------



## korat (20. August 2008)

beim sündigen geht es doch auch klassischerweise um was schönes, oder nicht?


----------



## -lupo- (20. August 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesündigt, aber ich konnte nicht anders!
> Der hier ist über den Teich unterwegs zu mir



Neidisch sein. Seeeeeeeeeehr neidisch sein. Habe ich schon gesagt dass ich neidisch bin?

Glückwunsch! 

p.s. ist das der in "s"?


----------



## Lahme Krücke (21. August 2008)

Tach gesagt!

Dann will ich auch mal:
Ich habe seit zwo Wochen dieses GT von `92. Mein Bruder hatte es mir für schmales überlassen, da es ihm zu klein ist (egay Spontankauf).

Es ist zwar sehr gebraucht, bunt zusammengewürfelt und das Schaltwerk ist auch noch krumm - aber seit zwei Wochen steige ich von dem Aas nicht mehr runter 













Ich werde es in der nächsten Zeit Schritt für Schritt mit alten Teilen zurückrüsten. 

Gruß, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (21. August 2008)

Schickes Teil!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schickes Teil!



Seh ich auch so


----------



## dr.juggles (21. August 2008)

geiler ****schlitten!!!  16er sind halt die schönsten mit dem abfallenden oberrohr!
huldige deinem bruder


----------



## Lahme Krücke (21. August 2008)

Dank, Dank. 
Mein Bruder ist schon ein bissel knatschig deswegen, aber mit seinen 1,93m ist ein 16er wohl nicht ganz das richtige - was mich natürlich freut. 

Er hat es mir vor die Tür gestellt und meinte: "Da. Paßt mir nicht. Kannste haben. Du stehst doch eh drauf und klein genug biste sowieso."
Najaaa, und bevor ich mich schlagen lasse...


----------



## tomasius (21. August 2008)

Hallo im GT Forum!

Sehr schön! Spontan würde ich sagen:

1. Schaltwerk tauschen (evtl. ein schwarzes LX)
1. schwarze Starrgabel rein 
2. schwarzer Vorbau mit 0° Steigung
3. schwarze Cantilever 

Fertig! Halt, das Polieren nicht vergessen. Es dauert nur wenige Stunden! 

Anregungen gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321564&highlight=polieren

Tom


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

Hy Leute!

Hab mal das "Schätzchen" (GT Richter 8.0) meines Bruders aus der Versenkung geholt und werd es mal wieder in ordnungsgemässen Zustand bringen. Das steht sich schon lang die Räder eckig,und dafür,finde ich,ist viiiiel zu schade. Werd mal ne bestandsaufnahme machen und schauen was ich so neues brauche. Die Gabel ist mit Sicherheit hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

Gut so!
Und ein interssanter Lenker ist da dran


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

...früher war dat so, dat hat man da so gemacht


----------



## Janikulus (21. August 2008)

hmmm ein schönes Richter  das braucht jetzt gaaaaaaaaaanz viel liebe!


----------



## korat (21. August 2008)

ui! ein 92er richter!
daß ich das noch erlebe...


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

War auch ganz begeistert,hatte es lange Zeit nicht gesehen.Will es eigentlich auch original belassen,nur mit der Gabel muss mir noch was einfallen...


----------



## Lahme Krücke (22. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo im GT Forum!
> 
> Sehr schön! Spontan würde ich sagen:
> 
> ...



Ich habe ziemlich genau *das* vor. 
Deine Aufkleber wären noch hilfreich


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. August 2008)

Hier ein Bild von meinem gestern (noch nicht ganz) fertig gewordenen Karakoram Elite:


----------



## dr.juggles (22. August 2008)

richter und karakoram 
die alten bikes hatten noch style. ich mag gt mit mag 20 / 21.


----------



## jedinightmare (22. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Gut so!
> Und ein interssanter Lenker ist da dran



Ist das nicht das alte Profile-Teil? Ich fand den damals ziemlich cool.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (22. August 2008)

Richtig erkannt...ist ein Profile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (23. August 2008)

hier mal aktuelle bilder von meinem xcr 1000:
die sid muss noch weiß gepulvert werden und nen paar neue reifen dann ist es fast fertig...... (nagut vieleicht nochn paar kleinigkeiten hier und da...)


----------



## Dr.Dick (23. August 2008)

bis das der rahmen scheidet.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. August 2008)

Gerade fertig geworden, GT Palomar in 14" für meine Kleine (11Jahre). 



Gewicht 12,6 kg (grenzwertig für ein Kinderrad, aber der Rahmen ist ja aus Stahl)
Unwerfer, Kurbeln, Bremsen und Hinterrad ist Shimano LX
Schaltwerk XT
Sattel Terry Butterfly S
Steuersatz WTB
Vorbau Roox Danny Stem
Lenker Answer Taperlite
Bremsgriffe Tektro
Griffe Ergon in S mit kurzen Hörnchen
Schaltgiffe MikroShift 3x7
Gabel Marzocchi Z2 Atomrace (80mm Federweg mit QR20)
Vorderrad Marzocchi QR 20
Reifen vorne Maxxis Larsen TT in 2,35"
Reifen hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph in 2,25" (der Maxxis passt nicht rein)


----------



## Spacefrog (26. August 2008)

Mein Bravado mit neuer Gabel und das Timberline meiner Freundin. Sehr harmonisch.....


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden, GT Palomar in 14" für meine Kleine (11Jahre)....



Wieso an einem Kinder-Rad die fetten Reifen? Tausch sie gegen IRC Mythos XCII in 2.1, sparste bestimmt schonmal ein halbes kg, und billig sind die Dinger auch.


----------



## minhang (26. August 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> Mein Bravado mit neuer Gabel und das Timberline meiner Freundin. Sehr harmonisch.....



Sieht eher nach Ehestreit aus - so abgewendet.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. August 2008)

Die Reifen machen schon Sinn, einmal dämpfen sie mehr als 2,1" (1,8-2,0bar) und dann wollte die Kleine auch solche dicken Reifen wie Mama und Papa. meine Große (13 jahre) fährt auf Ihrer Arrowhead 2,1" (hust,hust, von Specialized) und da merkt man den Unterschied gegen den 2,35" Reifen bezüglich der Dämpfung schon recht doll.
Es sind übrigens Faltreifen, also eh nicht so schwer.
Aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

*Hust*


greg130287 schrieb:


> ein hawk ist was besonderes weil man es kaum noch findet oder zu sehen bekommt.
> vor allem eins ohne optische mängel... ein gt bekommt man überall mal zu sehen, und auch die alten... klar gt is kult aber noch zu verbreitet
> in meiner stadt und umgebung, bin ich der einzigste der so ein hawk noch fährt...



Ist das jetzt was gutes?


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Gerade auf der Site von GTbikes.com gelesen:
GT Bicycles is part of the Cannondale Sports Group Division of Dorel Industries (TSX: DII.B, DII.A).
Was soll und das sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (28. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Site von GTbikes.com gelesen:
> GT Bicycles is part of the Cannondale Sports Group Division of Dorel Industries (TSX: DII.B, DII.A).
> Was soll und das sagen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319692&highlight=cannondale


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Danke, aber GT ist ein Teil der Cannondale...?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Ich würds so interpretieren, dass Cannondale jetz ein Teil von GT ist


----------



## chrrup150 (28. August 2008)

ist einfach nur ein wenig unglücklich formuliert.
dorel der mutterkonzern von gt hat sich halt auch cannondale einverleibt, wie auch zb mongoose.


----------



## SpeedyR (30. August 2008)

Neue Decals für die Fox ,und neuer Headset






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (30. August 2008)

einfach ein klasse bike - bisschen luschiges nabenknattern, aber sonst keine klagen 

edit: lässiges nummernschild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (31. August 2008)

Nochmal eine Kleinigkeit "verbessert"


----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

Ist das etwa ein Schutzblechhalter an der Sattelstütze?? Schäm dich!
Und beim Kettenstrebenschutz könntest du dir nochwas überlegen, z.B. nen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und drumwickeln. Sieht etwas eleganter aus.
gruß


----------



## bikegeissel (31. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ist das etwa ein Schutzblechhalter an der Sattelstütze?? Schäm dich!
> Und beim Kettenstrebenschutz könntest du dir nochwas überlegen, z.B. nen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und drumwickeln. Sieht etwas eleganter aus.
> gruß



Quatsch - Schutzbleche pfffff  - das ist das Gegenstück zum guten Stück am Lenker - bin anerkannter und unheilbarer Nightrider 

Der Kettenstrebenschutz wird noch besser - quasi unsichtbar und ultimativ elegant  Durchsichtige Tankschutzfolie aus dem Motorradfachhandel
Das aktuelle Modell schleift am Reifen


----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Quatsch - Schutzbleche pfffff  - das ist das Gegenstück zum guten Stück am Lenker - bin anerkannter und unheilbarer Nightrider
> 
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz wird noch besser - quasi unsichtbar und ultimativ elegant  Durchsichtige Tankschutzfolie aus dem Motorradfachhandel
> Das aktuelle Modell schleift am Reifen



Na dann gehts ja...
So ne Folie ist auch eine gute Idee.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2008)

Moin!

Sag mal René, hast Du den Flite selbst bezogen?

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## bikegeissel (1. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sag mal René, hast Du den Flite selbst bezogen?
> 
> ...



Nö, ich bin handwerklich leider mit 2 linken Händen gesegnet. Ich bin ja froh, dass ich das eine oder andere am Radl selber schrauben kann. Den Sattel habe ich machen lassen.


----------



## HimoRoyden (1. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich würds so interpretieren, dass Cannondale jetz ein Teil von GT ist



lol 

GENAU! Die Lefty wurde auch nur für die Einarmschwinge entwickelt... Wusstet ihr, dass GT sogar Epple gekauft hat?? Aus Mitleid vermutlich.


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2008)

Coming soon, please wait till october


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
Schwarzer Stahl?
gruß


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Schwarzer Stahl?
> gruß



Jep, ich sag mal: Peace, Bruder 

Rad ist schon hier und zerlegt, Rahmen geht direkt zum Rahmenbauer / -brutzler, ich will da was etwas anders haben. Wird dann im Oktober hier vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2008)

bis Oktober????


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. September 2008)

Hey Moe,

geiler Sticker!! War gerade in Ratzenried bei Wangen auf dem Vorprogramm der Eurobike: Display. Alles da zum selber fahren. Hab evtl. ein Hot Chili abgegriffen... das alte Zymotic vom Thule-Stand. LACH!

Frage an den Chef: Kann man in ein Zaskar X problemlos eine Durin 80 montieren? Ist das von der Geometrie her ok???

THX an alle Manitous for Answers...


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Jep, ich sag mal: Peace, Bruder
> 
> Rad ist schon hier und zerlegt, Rahmen geht direkt zum Rahmenbauer / -brutzler, ich will da was etwas anders haben. Wird dann im Oktober hier vorgestellt.



 Das lässt auf außergewöhliches hoffen


----------



## minhang (3. September 2008)

Hey Moe,
wohin gibst Du denn deinen Rahmen? Hast Du eine gute Adresse in HH oder Umland? Oder schickst du es gleich zu Nicolai?


----------



## korat (3. September 2008)

ui, sie sind da!
das ist doch der laden, wo man alles immer doppelt bestellen muß?
oder auch mal dreifach hätte bestellen können, wenn ich das jetzt so sehe (und ich sehe noch nicht viel).


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2008)

@minhang: In HH kenne ich niemanden, ich schicke das Teil weg.

So sieht das aus, wenn es frisch angekommen ist, ist ja ein Bilder Thread 





Und die Modifikation ist ja kein Geheimnis, da sollen einfach Cantisockel dran  Es soll den schwarzen XL-Zassi ersetzen (der ist dann übrigens über und nur ca. 30km fegahren!)







Zum Peace-Rahmen: Es hat schöne Details, z.B. 3D-Ausfaller, den gezeigten Schriftzug finde ich nett, der OR-Abschluss hat das GT-Logo aufgeprägt (ist ja bei Alu passé...), die Kettenstreben sind schön geformt etc. Die Verarbeitung (Schweißnähte) ist eher durchschnittlich. ABER: Man muss den Preis immer in Relation zur Leistung sehen und dann stimmt alles wieder 

Schade, dass man für sowas als GT-Fan immer im Ausland bestellen muss, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Frage an den Chef: Kann man in ein Zaskar X problemlos eine Durin 80 montieren? Ist das von der Geometrie her ok???



Ich bin zwar nicht der Chef, aber vielleicht hilft Dir der Hinweis, dass das X damals mit ner 70-100 mm (?)  Judy Race ausgeliefert wurde. Voll ausgefahren müsste die mindestens 440mm Einbauhöhe gehabt haben.


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

A propos X.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

backfisch schrieb:


> a Propos X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Nice!



Genau!

Schickes Rad, das einzige, was mich ein wenig stört, sind das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt, die müssten auch Schwarz sein.

Ansonsten zu deinem schwarzen Schatz: Plomben noch alle fest, Bandscheibe i.O.? Dann können wir uns ja bald mal mit allen Hamburgern für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt treffen!


----------



## minhang (4. September 2008)

Schöne Idee! Ist denn jemand am Sonntag bei der kleinen 100km Ausfahrt mit den ganzen Verrückten dabei?


----------



## Kruko (4. September 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Schöne Idee! Ist denn jemand am Sonntag bei der kleinen 100km Ausfahrt mit den ganzen Verrückten dabei?




Ich denke schon. Der grüne Lotto wird im hinteren Feld starten. Mal schauen, ob ich eine vernünftige Truppe mit passenden Tempo finde.


----------



## minhang (4. September 2008)

nun... mein zr3000 ist wohl auch fitter als ich. habe es zeitlich einfach nicht geschafft auch nur annähernd die Distanz zu fahren. Und irgendwie hat der Wald mehr gerockt als die Strasse. Aber egal, ich lass es auf mich zukommen und bin in der Gruppe die es sichtbar gelassen angehen wird... Auf das der Besenwagen am Hinterrad knabbert


----------



## Matze L.E. (4. September 2008)

ich bin nun grad dabei bei meinem oldie timberland den lack abzukratzen und denke die ganze zeit über die lackierung nach. hab an ein knalliges gelb gedacht evtl mit weißer banderole... nun ne frage: wär es sehr frevelhaft wenn ich mir als decal 'gary turner' da dran schreiben würde? 

'gt' wär mir zu kurz und 'timberline' will ich nich. irgendwas soll aber dran stehen... bin überfordert


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

Hmm...einen ausgechriebenen Namen aufm Rad würde ich als den des Besitzers interpretieren und ob das dann am Ende gut aussieht ist fraglich. Wie wärs denn mit Geiles Teil o.ä.?
Oder 'GT' und dann '(dein Name) - Special'?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Der grüne Lotto wird im hinteren Feld starten. Mal schauen, ob ich eine vernünftige Truppe mit passenden tempo finde.



Ich weiß was, ich weiß was... 

DU: Startnummer 30054, Startblock R, Steinstrasse 
INSA: Startnummer 16205, Startblock H, Alsterglacis


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich weiß was, ich weiß was...
> 
> INSA: Startnummer 16205, Startblock H, Alsterglacis



Da weißt du mehr als ich...... *DANKE!!* Du weißt wofür!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



oh is das ein schönes rad


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

Ist das eine alte Judy Downhill ???? Hast du noch Elastomere??? oder weisst du wo es noch welche gibt???

Gruss


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Schickes Rad, das einzige, was mich ein wenig stört, sind das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt, die müssten auch Schwarz sein.



Danke!

Die KBs wollte ich irgendwann mal tauschen, wenn mir günstige über den Weg laufen. Allerdings wäre der Aufwand riesig, das Bike wirklich komplett schwarz zu machen, wie ich ursprünglich vor hatte. Schon wegen der Bremsflanken und Nippel.

Ich fahrs jetzt erstmal so. Die Turbine flext mir ein bisschen sehr, daher schliesse ich einen Kurbelwechsel nicht aus. Habe eine Stylo Team in der Teilekiste. Oder eine Hone würde mir daran auch gefallen.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ansonsten zu deinem schwarzen Schatz: Plomben noch alle fest, Bandscheibe i.O.? Dann können wir uns ja bald mal mit allen Hamburgern für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt treffen!



Warum nicht? Wenn's sehr Traillastig wird, komme ich aber mit dem Ruckus 


@ Stemmel:

Dann fahre ich wohl hinter Insa her (Block I)


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ich bin nun grad dabei bei meinem oldie timberland den lack abzukratzen und denke die ganze zeit über die lackierung nach. hab an ein knalliges gelb gedacht evtl mit weißer banderole... nun ne frage: wär es sehr frevelhaft wenn ich mir als decal 'gary turner' da dran schreiben würde?
> 
> 'gt' wär mir zu kurz und 'timberline' will ich nich. irgendwas soll aber dran stehen... bin überfordert



- "Gary Turner", evtl. als Autogramm, fände ich nicht schlecht.

- "all terra" 

- gib ihm einen Namen wie einer Yacht, z.B. "High Roller" oder sowas.


----------



## bikegeissel (4. September 2008)

Soll ich mal nen eigenen Thread aufmachen? 





(neu: Sattelstütze in schwarz und passende orange Schnellspanner)


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> @ Stemmel:
> 
> Dann fahre ich wohl hinter Insa her (Block I)



Genau! Und immer schön auf GT's achten und vorsichtshalber nett gucken und lächeln!


----------



## kingmoe (5. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> oh is das ein schönes rad



Danke für die Blumen. Ich verspreche, der Nachfolger wird NOCH schöner! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das eine alte Judy Downhill ???? Hast du noch Elastomere??? oder weisst du wo es noch welche gibt???



Nee, ist eine Judy Race in Electric Red, das sieht in echt anders aus als die Farbe der DH.
Elastomere zu bekommen dürfte eher schwierig werden. Ich würde mal im Classic-Forum danach fragen und auch gleich nach einem White Bros. Kit oder Englund Kit fragen.
Ansonsten poste doch mal den Durchmesser und die Länge der Elastos, ich habe noch einen Haufen Federgabel-Ersatzteile da, evtl. kann man ja was basteln (natürlich auf eigene Gefahr  )?!


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

Danke für den Tip, die meisten der Elastomere hat es zerbröselt 
Ich werde mal weiterstöbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2008)

Startblock? ZR3000? Was geht denn bei euch ab? Ein Rennen? Ne Rundfahrt?


----------



## Manni1599 (5. September 2008)

Ganz ruhig, Alex!

Vattenfall Cyclassics in Hamburg.
Rennradrennen.

Da einige von uns auch Rennräder der Marke GT sammeln, MUSS das Rennrad ja auch mal bewegt werden, sonst hat man ein Argument weniger, wenn mann Sammelsüchtig ist....

Hach, ich bekomme heute einen ZR 1.0 Rahmen in Teamfarben (Blau-Gelb)


----------



## Backfisch (5. September 2008)

isch abe ga kein Rennrad...


----------



## Manni1599 (5. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> isch abe ga kein Rennrad...



Wie groß bist Du?
Schrittlänge?


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ZR 1.0 Rahmen in Teamfarben (Blau-Gelb)



hm, lecker! glückwunsch!


----------



## Backfisch (5. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du?
> Schrittlänge?



Einsachtnsiebzich oder so, aber danke - ich fahr das mit'm MTB 
Man braucht doch ne Ausrede


----------



## minhang (5. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da einige von uns auch Rennräder der Marke GT sammeln, MUSS das Rennrad ja auch mal bewegt werden, sonst hat man ein Argument weniger, wenn mann Sammelsüchtig ist....



Du bringst es auf den Punkt... dafür werde ich am Sonntag bezahlen müssen


----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, Alex!
> 
> Vattenfall Cyclassics in Hamburg.
> Rennradrennen.
> ...



 
Na mit klassischen Rädern hab ichs ja noch nicht so
Aber das nervt. Jeder kriegt ständig irgend ein neues Rad


----------



## minhang (5. September 2008)

Sehe ich ähnlich... ich habe die Auflage ersteimal ein Haus(mit Garage) zu kaufen, bevor es mit den Rädern weitergeht  Und das kann noch ein Weilchen dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ds1 (5. September 2008)

hola,

hier auch mal ein Foto meiner Racegämse. Zaskar LE team von 2000, aus der Tischtennisabteilung. Hab es 2001 neu gekauft. Das Foto stammt von einem Ausritt im vergangenen Jahr, irgendwo zwischen Rüdesheim und Assmannshausen. Das Tachogeschnür und Anbauteile für die Lichtmaschine sind mittlerweile abgebaut.


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. September 2008)

@ BACKFISCH:

Ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber DANKE für deinen X-Post. Ich denke ich versuch es mal bei Gelegenheit mit der Durin. Gibt es leider kaum in SCHWARZ. Ich werde die 80er verbauen. 

Dein X ist eine echte Schönheit. So unscheinbar schlicht...

@all: Wer in der Bucht oder sonstwo eine Durin 80 in schwarz erspäht...Pleas Post.

@AGGRESSOR2: was nimmt man für so nen DURA ACE Kranz an Talern? Wie sind die Zähnezahlen?

Peace!


----------



## Matze L.E. (6. September 2008)

aktueller stand: nachträglich angebrachte cantisockel sind wieder ab, zuganschläge sind ab, schaltauge ist ab, lack ist fast ab *g





to be continued


----------



## 595speedos (7. September 2008)

Hier mein GT Bravado, nach ewigen Zeiten aus dem Keller geholt und nicht ganz stilgerecht als Trainingsmaschine für die Straße umgebaut...
Aber das Teil rennt ganz gut mit den 1,25 Slicks und 48er Kettenblatt, damit ist das Thema Rennrad erstmal vom Tisch 

Ich hoffe man kann was auf dem Foto erkennen, muß mich mal schlau machen, wie man hier größere Bilder einfügt.


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

595speedos schrieb:


> Hier mein GT Bravado, nach ewigen Zeiten aus dem Keller geholt und nicht ganz stilgerecht als Trainingsmaschine für die Straße umgebaut...
> Aber das Teil rennt ganz gut mit den 1,25 Slicks und 48er Kettenblatt, damit ist das Thema Rennrad erstmal vom Tisch
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann was auf dem Foto erkennen, muß mich mal schlau machen, wie man hier größere Bilder einfügt.



Schöne Trainingsmaschine 

Wie ich sehe fährst auch du die recht schmalen Fat Boy's von Specialized. 

Sollte Dir die Trainigsmaschine mal zu langsam sein, dann kann ich Dir die Schwalbe Stelvio empfehlen. Allerdings fährt sich das Rad dann schon sehr direkt.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

Straßenrenn-Setup für die Cyclassics, hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (8. September 2008)

Hatte das X schon eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme? Für den Rahmen könnte ich mich überflüssiger Weise ja auch noch begeistern


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

Ja, das wurde 2000 mit ner Formula Scheibenbremse ausgeliefert.

Aber viel Glück bei der Suche, im Forum gibt's glaube ich 3 Stück davon und in den letzten Jahren hab ich 2 bei eBay.com gesehen, das eine ist meins und das andere war NOS und wurde recht teuer.


----------



## minhang (8. September 2008)

ja, ne, zum Glück!... Sonst würde ich wohlmöglich schwach werden... Erstmal das Haus, dann die Garage und dann darf es weitergehen


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Erstmal das Haus, dann die Garage und dann ...



...das Haus und die Garage renovieren 

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

Nächstes Wochenende wird gelattet!


----------



## minhang (8. September 2008)

renovieren?? Ne, erstmal kaufen!  Nach der Firmengründung  Und das kann alles noch dauern


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

Alles zu seiner Zeit...  Aber manchmal geht's schneller als man denkt


----------



## versus (8. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende wird gelattet!



gewast?


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

Lattung angebracht  für Rigips.


----------



## hoeckle (8. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende wird gelattet!


 


versus schrieb:


> gewast?


 



Backfisch schrieb:


> Lattung angebracht  für Rigips.


 




jaja... der theoretiker trifft praxis....


----------



## versus (8. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jaja... der theoretiker trifft praxis....



nanana, mein lieber! ich ein theoretiker? du hast mich noch nie mit derm vorschlaghammer erlebt 

bei dem thema "lattung" hatte ich schon schlimme vorahnung, die sich zum glück nicht bewahrheitet hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (8. September 2008)

Mal ein kleines Update:





neu sind die Reifen- Continental Grand Prix 4000 S und der Speedneedle.


----------



## Backfisch (9. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bei dem thema "lattung" hatte ich schon schlimme vorahnung, die sich zum glück nicht bewahrheitet hat:



Urgh... sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus!


----------



## gt-idrive.blog (9. September 2008)

Moin, hab mal ein Foto von meinem i-Drive gemacht. Details auch unter http://gt-idrive.blogspot.com/. Zaskar kommt demnächst...


----------



## oliversen (11. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

kleines Urlaubsmitbringsel....
Es lohnt doch auch im Urlaub ein bisschen in den Bikeshops rum zuhaengen.

GT Bravado, Schweissdatum 12/91, fast originaler Zustand und gut in Schuss. 
Mein erstes Groove Tube  



















Jetzt muss ich das Ding nur noch in den Koffer kriegen....

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (11. September 2008)

Dann sag ich mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Das Bike scheint sich wirklich noch in einem traumhaften Zustand zu befinden.


----------



## Backfisch (11. September 2008)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## versus (11. September 2008)

wow. sehr schön! auch die fotos!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2008)

ditt bravado



hätte (glaube ich zumindest) noch ne schwarze xt u-brake.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Ich könnte mir ein 99er GT Zaskar LE mit kompletter XTR ausstattung und Mavic Felgen, Syncros Vorbau und lauter schnick schack kaufen ... ich glaub ich tus ^^


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

So, ist gekauft


----------



## zaskar-le (12. September 2008)

@oliversen: wunderschön, meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon 150 Seiten durchgekauft aber noch nirgends mein soeben gekauftes Bike gefunden:

Habt ihr ein paar Infos, ihr GT freaks?


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2008)

@oliversen:

Sehr schönes Bravado! 

@tucana:

Glückwunsch! Es könnte von 1998/ 99 sein. Schon bei www.mtb-kataloge.de geblättert?

Tom


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Nein, noch nicht geschaut, aber ich werde es gelich durchblättern. 

Laut dem Verkäufer ist es ein 9 Jahre altes bike, das nichtmal 50km gefahren wurde. Irgendwie schwer zu glauben, aber ich hab mich in das bike verliebt 

Damals, als ich mein erstes GT hatte, da konnte ich von der kompletten XTR Gruppe nur träumen ... und jetzt hab ich sie  omg ... oooooomg ^^

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die neue XTR nicht, nur die alte. Fand ich einfach wunderschön, wenn ich erhlich bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (12. September 2008)

Wer auch immer das Rad zusammengeschraubt hat... an Qualität mangelt es nicht.

Chris King Steuersatz, Mavic Ceramikfelgen, Syncros Vorbau und Lenker und Titanium (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) Sattelstütze. Komplette XTR M-9x0 Gruppe.

Glückwunsch und Willkommen


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Danke. Aber ein "Standard-Bike" kann es nicht sein? Du denkst, full custom?


----------



## Tiensy (12. September 2008)

Das ist auf alle Fälle Custom 

Und der Rahmen ist ein Zaskar LE von 1998.

Ansonsten schau doch einfach mal welche Seriennummer im Ausfallende eingestanzt ist.


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Was der 98er LE Rahmen nicht an vielen Stellen CNC gefräst und eloxiert?

Man, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten  Hoffentlich wird noch heute oder morgen versandt


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2008)

> Das ist auf alle Fälle Custom



Das denke ich auch! 

Der Zustand scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein. 
50km, 100km, 200km... egal.- Viele waren es jedenfalls nicht. 



> Hoffentlich wird noch heute oder morgen versandt



... und hoffentlich ist er so schön wie auf den Fotos! - Oder schöner! 

Tom


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Oh man, ich kanns kaum glauben 
Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe schaut es wirklich aus wie neu. Ich freu mich riesig. 

Aber wie ich gerade festgestellt habe sind da wirklich nur allerfeinste Teile verbaut. Was die Federgabel und Laufräder angeht. 

Sind das Mavic Keramikfelgen oder sind das sogar Cross Max Keramik?


----------



## Tiensy (12. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Was der 98er LE Rahmen nicht an vielen Stellen CNC gefräst und eloxiert?
> 
> Man, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten  Hoffentlich wird noch heute oder morgen versandt



Die Sattelstützenklemmung ist gefräst als auch die Ausfallenden (obwohl ich mir da nicht so sicher bin). Ansonsten waren Zaskar LE's nicht zwangsläufig eloxiert. Die "Farbe" deines Rahmens nennt sich dann übrigens BB (Ball Burnished).

Crossmax können es keine sein, da sonst keine XTR-Naben verbaut wären. Die Felgen schauen zumindest nach Ceramic aus und könnten die Mavic 517 sein.

Bis auf die Gabel kann man das Rad eigentlich so lassen 

Hi Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

@tucana: Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

@ Tiensy

Danke für die Info. Dieses BB ist doch auch beim 20th anniv.?

@ aggressor2

Danke. Wenn das bike mal da ist, gibts Bilder. Mein Bruder hat nicht umsonst eine 40D


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> @ Tiensy
> 
> Danke für die Info. Dieses BB ist doch auch beim 20th anniv.?
> 
> ...



Jap und darf man fragen wieviel du dafür gelöhnt hast?
gruß

edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte die Auktion noch geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Erstmal eine Gegenfrage: Was glaubst du? 

edit: und denkst du, dass es das Geld wert war?


----------



## Tiensy (12. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> @ Tiensy
> 
> Danke für die Info. Dieses BB ist doch auch beim 20th anniv.?



Richtig. Bei BB handelt es sich um eine Oberflächenbehandlung des Alu's. Kugelgestrahlt und Hochglanzverdichtet. Das glänzt so sehr, dass es fast schon in Richtung Chrom geht. Je nachdem wie sehr Du noch nachpolierst 

Aber auf alle Fälle super Kauf.


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2008)

> Erstmal eine Gegenfrage: Was glaubst du?
> 
> edit: und denkst du, dass es das Geld wert war?



Also ist das ein Zaskar aus der Bucht? - Preise gehören hier doch nicht hin.  Das ist reine Nebensache!  



> Hi Tom



Hi Tiensy! Nächste Woche bin ich fit für eine größere Runde! 

Tom


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

@tucana: was ich an dem rad schei$$e finde ist, dass es nix zu pimpen gibts 

vielleicht die lenkerbrücke abbauen und gescheite pedalen dran, das war es dann aber auch. 

glückwunsch zu dem schmuckstückchen


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Danke fÃ¼r die Info Tiensy! 

@ tomasius

Jop, ist aus der bucht. 1500â¬ hats gekostet. Ich wurde schwach bei dem Anblick ^^

@ versus

Jo, vielleicht noch das mit dem Lenker (hab auch noch einen Carbon hier, aber der passt net ins Bild). 
Pedale ... ich steh auf Platform


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

Weiß nicht genau. Aber ich denke schon. Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Die Reifen gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so dolle


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> ...
> @ versus
> 
> Jo, vielleicht noch das mit dem Lenker (hab auch noch einen Carbon hier, aber der passt net ins Bild).
> Pedale ... ich steh auf Platform



Bitte, bitte, bitte KEIN Carbon!
Platform ok


----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Carbon kommt eh keins drauf, hat da nix verloren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (12. September 2008)

Nokon Seilzüge


----------



## dr.juggles (12. September 2008)

@tucana

hammer zassi  
nur die gabel gefällt mir garnicht da drin, ansonsten tiptop. traumhaft


----------



## hoeckle (12. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Nokon Seilzüge


 
glückwunsch auch von mir!

bevor du aber die alten züge entsorgst, schau doch ob der gore-tex aufkleber nicht umsonst am sitzrohr pappt...  was mich bei dem aufbau sehr wundern würde.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @tucana
> 
> hammer zassi
> nur die gabel gefällt mir garnicht da drin, ansonsten tiptop. traumhaft



was passt dir an der bomber nicht?

es gibt nichts besseres als ein zassi mit syncros teilen und ner unkaputtbaren bomber.
ich weiss wovon ich rede.


das diskutierte zassi ist fast so schön wie meines.


----------



## Tucana (13. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @tucana
> 
> hammer zassi
> nur die gabel gefällt mir garnicht da drin, ansonsten tiptop. traumhaft



Also ich find die Gabel top ...  Was für eine würde nach deiner Meinung gut dazu passen?




hoeckle schrieb:


> glückwunsch auch von mir!
> 
> bevor du aber die alten züge entsorgst, schau doch ob der gore-tex aufkleber nicht umsonst am sitzrohr pappt...  was mich bei dem aufbau sehr wundern würde.




Danke 

Gore-tex? Hab nix davon bemerkt. Erklär mal ^^



Davidbelize schrieb:


> was passt dir an der bomber nicht?
> 
> es gibt nichts besseres als ein zassi mit syncros teilen und ner unkaputtbaren bomber.
> ich weiss wovon ich rede.
> ...



Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## dr.juggles (13. September 2008)

mir gefallen marzocchi gabeln einfach überhaupt nicht. haben sie noch nie.
wenn sie dir gefällt ist doch super. war blöß meine persönliche meinung.
ich würde ne ältere judy montieren.
habe ja auch eine aversion gegen gt/manitou kombos (obwohl ich die alten manitous optisch wunderschön finde-in marin/yeti/manitou bikes). mir gefallen die gt´s am besten wie sie in den katalogen aussehen und da sind halt immer rs gabeln dran gewesen damals.

wahrscheinlich werde ich hier gesteinigt oder gebanned wenn ich meine fertigen zassis dann mal mit bärentatzen und kurzem/steilem vorbau einstelle. bin ja froh dass jeder einen anderen geschmack hat und nicht jedes zaskar im selben aufbau daherkommt.

der gore-tex aufkleber lässt evtl. auf gore ride on/ultralight schaltzüge / hüllen schließen  

aber wie gesagt: hammer zassi 

p.s.: eine schwarze sattelstütze in dem hobel fänd ich noch schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-idrive.blog (13. September 2008)

Mein GT Zaskar. 3 Tage nach Kauf/Zusammenbau (2000) fand die erste dreckige Fahrt im Gebirge statt - anschließend hat mir der Hochdruckreiniger an der Tankstelle den GT Schriftzug zerblättert. Was für eine Schande. Was sagt ihr zu der Syncros Kurbel


----------



## Davidbelize (13. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Also ich find die Gabel top ...  Was für eine würde nach deiner Meinung gut dazu passen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bitteschön.......das schönste bild von meinem favor...










und nach artgerechter haltung....






mehr bilder in meinem album


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

gt-idrive.blog schrieb:


> Mein GT Zaskar. 3 Tage nach Kauf/Zusammenbau (2000) fand die erste dreckige Fahrt im Gebirge statt - anschließend hat mir der Hochdruckreiniger an der Tankstelle den GT Schriftzug zerblättert. Was für eine Schande. Was sagt ihr zu der Syncros Kurbel



die kurbel ist ja sehr schön, allerdings kann ich das von den griffen, dem sattel, dem flaschenhalter, dem schaltwerk und dem sattel nicht sagen. sieht in meinen augen sehr zusammengestückelt aus.
wie fährst du mit diesen reifen im gebirge?


----------



## chrrup150 (13. September 2008)

@ davidbelize 
dein schneezaskar beweist doch eindeutig marzocchi und zaskar passen zusammen.
wunderschönes rad


----------



## gt-idrive.blog (15. September 2008)

...die Klingel und die Lampenhalter magst du sicher auch nicht... Aber du liegst richtig: Ist gestückelt und für den täglichen Stadt-Einsatz optimal. Also auch mit Avatar statt Flite und Dosenhalter. Was spricht denn gegen die X9?


----------



## Road Rider (15. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

dann will ich auch noch mal ein paar wenige Bilder zeigen. Versuche gerade die bisher schlimmste Woche in meinem bisherigen Radfahrerleben zu verarbeiten  Vielleicht hilft ja der Beitrag hier. 

So dann die Bilder von meinem 93er Karakoram. 15 Jahre war es mir treu, hat mich die letzten Jahre als Alltagsrad begleitet und war immer für Freude am Fahren gut. 
Bis letzte Woche, da entdeckten wir dann den Riss im Sitzrohr  Daher dann auch keine schönen Fotos von draußen auf der grünen Wiese mehr, sondern nur noch aus der Werkstatt im Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens...




Vielleicht hat es doch zu viel gelitten. Immerhin hatte es ziemlich viel des Siegerländer Wetters abbekommen. 




Die vielen Gänge sind vor einiger Zeit ausgebaut und auf nur noch eine feste Übersetzung reduziert worden. Das hintere Schutzblech war mal unter einem Stapel Pappe gelandet und wurde daher gegen ein wunderschönes Tannengrünes ausgewechselt. Und die grüne Farbe auf der LX-Kurbel verbuche ich mal unter Jugendsünde - passte aber damals gut zur AMP-Gabel in der gleichen Farbe. Allerdings ist letztere irgendwann wegen bedenklichen Lagerspiels wieder rausgeflogen. 




Und da isses nu kaputt  vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwann jemanden, der mir das wieder zusammenschweißt. 

Und als ob das noch nicht schlimm genug gewesen wäre, klaut mir letzten Mittwoch noch jemand am hellichten Tag auf offener Straße das Hinterrad aus meinem Lieblingszaskar  (nein, nicht das mit der Rohloff-Nabe). 

Naja, zumindest hat das Umbauen der Karakoramteile ganz gut funktionert. Jetzt muß ich also nicht auf die Arbeit laufen - zumindest etwas. 

So, jetzt gehts mir schon mal ein wenig besser

Kai


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

Mein aufrichtiges Beleid -.-


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Beleid -.-



Meins auch


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

gt-idrive.blog schrieb:


> ...die Klingel und die Lampenhalter magst du sicher auch nicht...



stimmt !



gt-idrive.blog schrieb:


> für den täglichen Stadt-Einsatz optimal.



du sprachst von gebirge, da kam ich ein wenig ins staunen...



gt-idrive.blog schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die X9?



nix, wenn es zum rest passt.

versteh mich nicht falsch, jeder soll sich sein rad so aufbauen wie er es mag und braucht. hier eingestellte räder werden nun mal kommentiert und kritisiert (das ist sinn und zwecks dieses threads). 
die reine zweckmässigkeit eines aus den letzten 15 jahren biketechnik zusammengewürfelten rades reicht aus meiner sicht eben nicht für eine begeisterte reaktion.

@ road rider: meine tiefe anteilnahme! ich kenne das gefühl leider...


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2008)

das karakoram ist jetzt an einem besseren platz 

is immer hart, wenn einer geht...ich trauere mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road Rider (15. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme. Jetzt kann ich vielleicht auch wieder ein wenig besser schlafen. 
Bis demnächst, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich wieder nur lesen und nicht schreiben werde weil mir enweder mal nichts passendes einfällt oder alles schon gesagt ist 
Also Gute Nacht und träumt von schönen Rädern

Kai


----------



## chrrup150 (15. September 2008)

oha von mir auch beileid
aber zur not würd ich das sattelrohr einfach unter dem riss absägen und auf verbliebenen rest die sattelklemme setzten.
das rad wird schon noch wieder laufen


----------



## Tucana (16. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


>



Ich weiß was noch dazu passen würde (ist auch schon bestellt):


----------



## chrrup150 (16. September 2008)

@tucana:
könntest du mal ein foto von der stütze machen?
die sieht mir nä,lich nach der titanstütze aus.
und ja die griffw werden gut dran passen


----------



## Backfisch (16. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ich weiß was noch dazu passen würde (ist auch schon bestellt):



Meiner Meinung nach zu schwer und zu modern. Es gibt bei ebay-com ab und zu schöne oldschool GT-Griffe (siehe auch mein Fotoalbum).

Aber Deine Gabel ist genau das, was ich noch für mein Avalanche bräuchte. Bling bling.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2008)

@tucana: Wenn du die Griffe nicht willst, ich nehm sie
Ist es denn schon angekommen??
gruß


----------



## Tucana (16. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @tucana:
> könntest du mal ein foto von der stütze machen?
> die sieht mir nä,lich nach der titanstütze aus.
> und ja die griffw werden gut dran passen



Mach ich, sobald das Bike bei mir angekommen ist. Kommt nämlich von Deutschland nach Österreich 

*Bild von Sattelstütze machen* ist notiert 



Backfisch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zu schwer und zu modern. Es gibt bei ebay-com ab und zu schöne oldschool GT-Griffe (siehe auch mein Fotoalbum).
> 
> Aber Deine Gabel ist genau das, was ich noch für mein Avalanche bräuchte. Bling bling.



Ich weiß nicht, ich hatte diese GT Griffe noch nie, sondern einmal andere, aber ich wollte unbedingt welche haben, die man festschrauben kann!

Und die Gabel werd ich behalten 

Hast du vielleich Infos über sie? Weil im Internet finde ich nicht wirklich viel über eine Marzocchi Bomber Z (war das die erste Generation? High End?). 




aggressor2 schrieb:


> @tucana: Wenn du die Griffe nicht willst, ich nehm sie
> Ist es denn schon angekommen??
> gruß



Nein, leider noch nicht. Wenn es ankommt, mach ich Bilder. Aber erstmal fahr ich ne runde damit  

So stay tuned!


----------



## Backfisch (16. September 2008)

Die müsste doch Z1 oder so heissen... oder?


----------



## oldschooler (16. September 2008)

bleiben nicht viele zur auswahl... bin kein marzocchikenner...

marathon, x-fly und atom race... das ganze dann mit z2 zusatz oder?!

ich denke marathon z2 könnte hinkommen... 

z1 hatte wohl mehr hub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2008)

Ist ne Z2 Atom Race, hat meine Tochter im Palomar allerdings mit Steckachse. Achja 80mm Federweg.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2008)

50% der Umbauten sind vollzogen.
12,5% liegen bereit warten aber auf die restlichen 37,5%



Und falls wieder Bedenken kommen, die Sattelpostion ist nicht endgültig, zumal ja eh -hoffentlich bald- der neue kommt.
Mit den Pedalen bin ich relativ unzufrieden und überleg ob ich mir nen Satz Eggbeater SL kaufe. Für 2009 ist ne SLX Kurbel und eventuell SLX Umwerfer geplant (der Umwerfer wegen des Farbunterschiedes zwischen LX und der dann neuen Kurbel) und bei nem guten Preis einen Satz Formula R1
Ach und ne formschönere Sattelklemme wirds wohl demnächst auch noch werden
Anregegungen und Kritik erwünscht
gruß


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

SLX-Kurbeln sehen doch hässlich aus  

Wäre schade um das schöne Bike.

Da muss was ganz schwarzes dran, oder ganz silber.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> SLX-Kurbeln sehen doch hÃ¤sslich aus
> 
> WÃ¤re schade um das schÃ¶ne Bike.
> 
> Da muss was ganz schwarzes dran, oder ganz silber.



Hmm...Silber wÃ¼rde mir nicht gefallen. Ich hab gestern noch Aerozine Kurbeln entdeckt. Die sin sehr schÃ¶n Aber 130â¬? Die SLX ist doch nicht viel schwerer und kriegt man fÃ¼r um die 80. XT wiegt fast genauso viel und ist teurer. Zur Not kann ich ja die SLX lackieren/pulvern lassen
gruÃ


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

Versuch mal, noch eine Hone zu finden. Oder eine gebrauchte Truvativ Stylo Team. Ich hab eine Stylo, aber die steht momentan nicht zum verkauf, vielleicht brauche ich sie fürs X, wenn ich das flexen der Turbine nicht in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## salzbrezel (17. September 2008)

Eine Stylo wÃ¤re schick und mit 99â¬ auch preiswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Die Hone find ich recht schwer und die Truvativ gefällt mir nicht. Beide sind auch recht teuer. Gebrauchte Teile wollt ich nichmehr


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Eine Stylo wÃ¤re schick und mit 99â¬ auch preiswert.



Hab sie grad fÃ¼r 75,95 gefunden
SchÃ¶ner wird sie dadurch aber nich viel


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/103351
Das ist meine (altes Modell)


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/103351
> Das ist meine (altes Modell)



jaahaaa...


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Aerozine Kurbel?
Wie siehts da mit der Halbarkeit aus? Hält die 8000km?


----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> bleiben nicht viele zur auswahl... bin kein marzocchikenner...
> 
> marathon, x-fly und atom race... das ganze dann mit z2 zusatz oder?!
> 
> ...




ja ditt is ne 2001er oder 2002er marzocchi bomber z2. wäre sie noch versenkbar würde sie noch den zusatz "atom race" bekommen.


diese gabel ist soooooo guuuuut  das sie eigentlich nie in der bucht auftaucht (im gegensatz zu manch anderer gabel)


----------



## Tucana (17. September 2008)

So, das Bike ist angekommen. Aber da ich noch nicht zu Hause bin, hat mir mein Bruder ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die, die es interessiert:

https://www.yousendit.com/transfer....987528&email=78f21eabf9d5e8c0ad8dffba7b3e0086


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Wie neu
Nur der Rahmen sieht etwas matt aus. Aber dennoch sehr schön.


----------



## Tucana (17. September 2008)

Jo 

Am Freitag Abend/Nacht wird es dann zusammengebaut und geputzt. Ich hab auch noch NevrDull @ home, mal sehen, wie sich das auswirkt. 

Frage: BB beim Rahmen. Ist da echt nichts drauf? Kein Klarlack?

Ist mir schon klar, dass Aluminium eine schützende Schicht bildet und deswegen nicht korridiert, aber wird der Rahmen überhaupt nicht behandelt und "roh" gelassen?


----------



## IT-one (17. September 2008)

korrodiert, korridor ist was anderes.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (17. September 2008)

Sry wenn man von 9 bis um 17 Uhr molekularbiologischen Übungen hat und nichts gegessen hat und schnell im Forum schreibt, was passiert ist, passiert sowas ^^


----------



## Tiensy (17. September 2008)

BB: Soweit ich weiß kommt nach dem Hochglanzverdichten nichts mehr nach.

Abgesehen davon, hast Du eine Syncros Titanium Sattelstütze, eine komplette und vor allem recht gut erhaltene XTR M-950 Gruppe, eine Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Super Fly.

Beim Lenker würd ich die Brücke abmachen, ansonsten kannst du den lassen.

Ansonsten schönes Rad und viel Spaß damit. 

Auf den Bildern sieht man auch schön das CNC gefräste Ausfallende. Richtig schön.


----------



## Tucana (17. September 2008)

Danke für die Info zum BB. 

Die Sattelstütze bleibt und die XTR Gruppe auch. Wenn ich da mit Putzmitel drüber gehe, sieht die aus wie neu. 

Von der Marzocchi Z2 Super Fly finde ich nicht wirklich viel im Netz, auf mtbr.com gibt es geteilte Meinungen. 

Erstmal am Freitag zusammenbauen und dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## chrrup150 (17. September 2008)

wunderschön und genau da wo es hingehört, im bettchen
die züge sehen auch aus als wären es die gore tex ride on.
herzlichen glückwunsch, ich konnte nur edle und gute teile erblicken


----------



## Tucana (17. September 2008)

Hehe freue mich über jede Kritik. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, das Baby zusammenzubauen


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Von der Marzocchi Z2 Super Fly finde ich nicht wirklich viel im Netz, auf mtbr.com gibt es geteilte Meinungen.



Ich habe die Gabel auch noch und die ist einfach geil! Natürlich ist es eine alte Gabel und die neuen sind funktionell besser (wäre ja schlimm, wenn nicht!). Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie alt die ist und wie leicht, dann ist es schon ein tolles Teil.
Man sollte die natürlich nicht mit 100kg ´nen DH rünterprügeln, aber für Touren ist die prima.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Könnte man rein theoretisch auch eine neue Gabel reinbauen? Ein Kumpel meinte zu mir, dass der Rahmen nur eine 80mm Federgabel verkraften würde. 

_Man kann in so alte Rahmen übrigens nicht beliebig lange Federgabeln reinbauen. Der verkraftet maximal eine 80mm Gabel, da sonst der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird. Die neuen Gabeln bauen alle höher und haben auch mehr Federweg. 80er Gabeln gibts ja keine mehr. 100er sind Standard, 120er werden langsam üblich.
_

.
.
.

_2 cm Bauhöhenunterschied flachen den Lenkwinkel um 1° ab und verlängern den Radstand je nach Ausfallenden um etwa 2 bis 2,5 cm. Das Problem hatten wir im Laden oft bei Kunden, die alte Rahmen hatten und sich dann gewundert haben, dass das Rad so träge wird, obwohl wir es denen vorher gesagt haben._


?


----------



## Backfisch (18. September 2008)

Die neue SID hat 80mm  also von wegen es gibt keine 80er mehr. Aber ansonsten hat er schon Recht.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ich so einen großen Unterschied merken würde, denn ich habe meine Fahrräder bis jetzt immer beliebig zusammengefürfelt. 

Es ist schon klar, dass eine 200mm Federgabel nicht wirklich ins Gesamtbild passen würde, aber ich denke, eine 120mm geht doch auch noch klar. Es kommt ja schließlich nicht nur auf die Länge an? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

Meine Reba hat auch 80mm Und glaub mir, 2cm machen nen heiden Unterschied vom Fahtverhalten her. Das ist viel träger und ich finds nich schön.
gruß


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Dann fährt man am besten ne Starrgabel oder wie ^^

Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Dann fährt man am besten ne Starrgabel oder wie ^^
> 
> Naja, mal sehen.



 kann man so sagen...
Aber die Reba hat ne Einbauhöhe von ca. 480mm und meine geliebte Pace 440mm -> sprich 4cm
Ich hab mich auf 80mm bzw. 100mm bezogen
gruß


----------



## SpeedyR (18. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> korrodiert, korridor ist was anderes.. ^^



Ich bin immernoch gespannt,ob es von DEINEN Rädern doch irgendwann mal Photos gibt


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Meine Reba hat auch 80mm Und glaub mir, 2cm machen nen heiden Unterschied vom Fahtverhalten her. Das ist viel träger und ich finds nich schön.
> gruß



Ich fahr die Reba mit 100mm, aber träge ist das Rad deswegen lange nicht.Ich fahr allerdings relativ niedrigen Druck, also mit viel Sag.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Ich denke die Z2 Super Fly wird erstmal ihren Dienst leisten. 

Den Rahmen werde ich sowieso für die Ewigkeit behalten 
Mal sehen, was für Komponenten in 3-4 Jahren neu verbaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (18. September 2008)

@ tiersclaw 
hast du die reba in deinem modernen zaskar?
wenn ja wunderts mich nicht das dus nicht träge findest.
der rahmen ist für gabeln bis 105mm ausgelegt.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @ agressor
> du hast auch nen modernen rahmen der für gabeln bis 105mm ausgelegt ist!
> oder fährst du die gabel in nem anderen rad?



Die Reba? Nö.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Woher weiß ich, für wie viel Federweg der Rahmen ausgelegt ist?


----------



## chrrup150 (18. September 2008)

sorry agressor hatte dich mit tigersclaw verwechselt.
hab meinen post aber schon geändert.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2008)

...wo wir übrigens grad bei Gabeln sind: habe über einen Kontakt aus co.uk jemand ausfindig gemacht, der noch ohne Ende alte Bolognas/Bologna Lites im Keller hat - einige davon NOS und mit schööön langem Schaft. 

Die schlechte Nachricht: er will dafür richtig Schotter sehen, 100 $ für eine NOS-Gabel, uff. 
Die anderen gibts aber sicher auch billiger. Außerdem hat er nicht nur schwarze Gabeln


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> sorry agressor hatte dich mit tigersclaw verwechselt.
> hab meinen post aber schon geändert.


----------



## Backfisch (18. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich, für wie viel Federweg der Rahmen ausgelegt ist?



In alten Katalogen schauen, mit welcher Gabel der Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## chrrup150 (18. September 2008)

die z2 die du jetzt drinnen hast dürfte so um die 420-430mm hochbauen, das ist für den rahmen auch optimal.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

K, thx für die Info 

edit:

Hey, der hat ja auch meine Gabel *g*


----------



## -lupo- (18. September 2008)

We are getting somewhere:






Das Weiss der Felgen ist nicht das Weiss der Gabel welches wiederum nicht das Weiss des Rahmens ist; ebenso die rote Eloxierung; aber das merkt man nicht finde ich. Ich bin jedenfalls 

Werde jetzt noch ein paar Syncros-Teile bestellen, die Bremsen und eine Schaltung dranbauen und dann ist es endlich komplett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (18. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> So, das Bike ist angekommen. Aber da ich noch nicht zu Hause bin, hat mir mein Bruder ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die, die es interessiert:
> 
> https://www.yousendit.com/transfer....987528&email=78f21eabf9d5e8c0ad8dffba7b3e0086



WoW echt schickes Teil. Schöne Komponenten. Nachpolieren und gut...


----------



## versus (18. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich, für wie viel Federweg der Rahmen ausgelegt ist?



es wird dir ja von uns gebetsmühlenartig erzählt! wenn du da 120mm reinzimmerst wirst du a: zwangsenteignet und b: verbal geteert und gefedert !


----------



## -lupo- (18. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> es wird dir ja von uns gebetsmühlenartig erzählt! wenn du da 120mm reinzimmerst wirst du a: zwangsenteignet und b: verbal geteert und gefedert !



Das ist ein Spruch...!


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2008)

Jaja schon gut, ich bleib bei höchstens 100mm, aber vorerst 80 

@ -lupo-



@ HimoRoyden

Dank dir! Morgen ist es endlich so weit *freu*
Nur noch 1x schlafen


----------



## IT-one (18. September 2008)

mal sehen wie lange du spaß mit dem DHI hast es ist ein super rad finde ich bin es auch shcon selbr gefahren aber die hinterbauten geben viel zuu leicht auf, kenn mehrere fälle wo die gebrochen sind,.. viel sglück das es hält


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @ tiersclaw
> hast du die reba in deinem modernen zaskar?
> wenn ja wunderts mich nicht das dus nicht träge findest.
> der rahmen ist für gabeln bis 105mm ausgelegt.



Nur zur Erinnerung, ich habe 3x GT

2006er Zaskar Team mit 425er Kinesis Maxlight
2007er Zaskar Team mit 100er Reba Team
1995er Backwoods Stadtschlampe mit GT Cromo Gabel


----------



## -lupo- (18. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lange du spaß mit dem DHI hast es ist ein super rad finde ich bin es auch shcon selbr gefahren aber die hinterbauten geben viel zuu leicht auf, kenn mehrere fälle wo die gebrochen sind,.. viel sglück das es hält



Ja, habe auch gehört und trotzdem gekauft... Ich ignoriere es einfach mal und hoffe dass es nicht passiert. Beim Ruckus läuft es bis jetzt auch einwandfrei.

@tucana:

thank you!


----------



## Tiensy (18. September 2008)

Hi Lupo,

halb so wild mit den verschiedenen Weiß-Nuancen. Wenn das Rad erstmal im Gelände war und bisschen verdreckt ist, dann fällt's noch weniger auf 

Ansonsten scheinst du aber einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel zu haben. Ist das so gedacht?


----------



## -lupo- (18. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Lupo,
> 
> halb so wild mit den verschiedenen Weiß-Nuancen. Wenn das Rad erstmal im Gelände war und bisschen verdreckt ist, dann fällt's noch weniger auf
> 
> Ansonsten scheinst du aber einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel zu haben. Ist das so gedacht?



Ja, mit der Farbe hast du Recht; ein wenig Dreck drauf und keiner merkt's 

Zum Lenkwinkel: Der Steuersatz fehlt und deswegen liegt die Gabel so flach im Rahmen. Sollte eigentlich passen, der Rahmen wurde ein Jahr lang auch mit der 888 ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (19. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wo wir übrigens grad bei Gabeln sind: habe über einen Kontakt aus co.uk jemand ausfindig gemacht, der noch ohne Ende alte Bolognas/Bologna Lites im Keller hat - einige davon NOS und mit schööön langem Schaft.
> 
> Die schlechte Nachricht: er will dafür richtig Schotter sehen, 100 $ für eine NOS-Gabel, uff.
> Die anderen gibts aber sicher auch billiger. Außerdem hat er nicht nur schwarze Gabeln



ich suche auch noch eine schwarze bologna lite gabel, aber 100 dollar?
weiß leider nicht fü wieviel die zzt gehandelt werden? habe schon lang keine schwarze in gutem zustand mehr gesehen 
falls jemand eine schwarze über hat?


----------



## HimoRoyden (19. September 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> We are getting somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...das Schwarz der Kurbel passt irgendwie nicht zum Schwarz der Tauchrohre welche wiederum nicht zum Schwarz der Feder oder zum Schwarz der Nippel passen. lool...

Geiles Bike!


----------



## minhang (19. September 2008)

...die Kurbel ist allerdings wirklich ein Problem... den die XTR ist gar nicht schwarz.


----------



## -lupo- (19. September 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> ...das Schwarz der Kurbel passt irgendwie nicht zum Schwarz der Tauchrohre welche wiederum nicht zum Schwarz der Feder oder zum Schwarz der Nippel passen. lool...
> 
> Geiles Bike!





Ich weiss, ich klinge wie ne Diva oder ähnlich... Bloss: Ich dachte der Rahmen sei weiss ist aber perlmutt-weiss; Gabel ist sehr leicht metallic-weiss und ich dachte die wäre halt auch just plain white, und wenn das Licht richtig drauftrifft dann sieht man es. Es ist wirklich nicht weiter schlimm, ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin nur überrascht gewesen. 

Zur Kurbel: Aus Nostalgiegründe bleibt sie erstmal drauf; das DHi wurde ja auch ausschliesslich mit der Kurbel ausgeliefert (ausser 2005), aber wenn mir was einfallen würde würde ich irgendwas machen.


----------



## SpeedyR (19. September 2008)

Die Lackierung ist eine der schönsten die es gibt 

Und bei den Jahrgängen ist die Pulverqualität überragend!Du kannst das Klarpulver mit feinen Schleifpapier nachschleifen.Dann autopolitur>wie neu!

Da werden wohl die Erinnerungen an meinen Ex Wolf wach !





















Grüsse Rafael


----------



## -lupo- (19. September 2008)

Hör doch auf das Teil zu posten, ich habe es damals bei eBay knapp verpasst!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber dann hätte ich das DHi net gekauft! 

Und gebe dir Recht, die Lackierung ist der Wahnsinn. Teilweise 1.xmm dick; genau das Richtige für ein DH-Bike.
Bin aber auf das Endergebnis deines STS gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (19. September 2008)

Speedy, hammer bike!


----------



## Tucana (19. September 2008)

So, Bike ist zusammengebaut und ich konnte einfach nicht aufhören zu radeln 


Fährt sich einfach toll. Nur musste ich die Gabel aufpumpen, denn wenn ich mich draufgesetzt hab, war sie schon am Anschlag  Ich glaube, da muss noch mehr Luft rein, aber ich hab kA wie viel. 

Bilder gibts morgen, wenn mein Bruder nicht zu faul ist, welche zu machen.


----------



## -lupo- (19. September 2008)

Das klingt ja sehr gut! 

Hier kannst du die Anleitungen für so gut wie alle Marzocchi Gabeln suchen:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listSPAManualsMTB.asp?IDFolder=126&IDA=56330&LN=UK&Sito=mtb

Grüsse,
rudy


----------



## Tucana (19. September 2008)

Danke für die Seite! Da steht aber nur so viel:

_Die SUPERFLY wurde Ihnen mit einer
Standardvorspannung, die einem Wert von 2,5
bar entspricht, geliefert. Zur Änderung des in den
Holmen enthaltenen Drucks, die Schutzkappe
(15) entfernen und bei geschlossenem Endteil der
Holme selbst den darin enthaltenen Druck ablassen.
Zur Erleichterung der Aufpumparbeiten bei
einer am Fahrrad montierten Gabel, den mit der
Gabel gelieferten Winkelanschluß (R) an das Ventil
anschrauben. Den Anschluß der Pumpe (P) vollständig
am Anschlußteil (R) oder korrekt auf dem
Ventil (16) anschrauben, dann auf den gewünschten
Druck aufpumpen._

Mei meiner Marzocchi MX Comp steht dabei, für welches Gewicht wie viel Bar reingehört ... Hier muss ich halt meinen "persönlichen" Druck finden oder wat


----------



## -lupo- (20. September 2008)

Ohje, wusste nicht dass da nur sowenig drinstehen würde... frage mal bei Cosmic Sports nach, die sollten eigentlich fit sein. Mir haben sie bei einer Marzocchispezifischen Frage jedenfalls schnell geholfen.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## neuroncrust (20. September 2008)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe es endlich mal geschafft, meine Babys vernünftig zu fotografieren. 

Hier die nötigsten Daten.

Karakoram 1994
Das erste Foto zeigt den Zustand, in dem ich das Rad bekommen habe. Die Gruppe ist LX komplett. Die silberne Original-Sattelstütze habe ich getauscht gegen eine baugleiche in schwarz, Lenker desgleichen. Die Cantis wurden durch aktuelle LX V-Brakes ersetzt. Die Bremshebel sind die alten, funktioniert aber hervorragend. Super Bremsleistung, quietscht auch bei Nässe nicht und den veränderten Druckpunkt hat man nach der ersten Fahrt raus. Der Rest ist Original.

Edge 1996
Den Rahmen habe ich im Frühjahr hier übers Forum gekauft, ist zum ersten Mal aufgebaut. Die Gruppe ist eine Campa Centaur, die Laufräder sind Campa Zonda, Bereifung Schwalbe Ultremo.

Ich hoffe, euch geht das Herz so auf wie mir...

Gruß, Hendrik

Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2008)

Wow, zwei schicke, "unauffällig auffällige" Räder! 
Vor allem das Karakoram gefällt mir wg der ausschließlich schwarz glänzenden Teile super! 
Ist das der RR-Rahmen von Bastieeh? Ist ja ne glänzende Rakete geworden!


----------



## cleiende (20. September 2008)

Sehr schön, vor allem weil Du Campagnolo verbaut hast. Die haben einfach die schöneren Oberflächen.


----------



## minhang (20. September 2008)

na, und dein drittes GT traust Du dich nicht zu zeigen, was?


----------



## neuroncrust (20. September 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wow, zwei schicke, "unauffällig auffällige" Räder!
> Vor allem das Karakoram gefällt mir wg der ausschließlich schwarz glänzenden Teile super!
> Ist das der RR-Rahmen von Bastieeh? Ist ja ne glänzende Rakete geworden!



Jo, der Ramen ist von Bastieeh. Ich hoffe, er sieht das Ergebnis, denn ihm war schon daran gelegen, dass der gut unterkommt. Ich denke ganz unbescheiden, dass ich meiner Verantwortung gerecht geworden bin. 

Hab  in meinem Album noch ein paar Detailfotos.

Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (20. September 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> na, und dein drittes GT traust Du dich nicht zu zeigen, was?



Moin auch!
Na, alle Schmerzen abgeklungen? Auch bei Jan?
Das Palomar fürs Grobe hat noch nicht die richtigen Reifen, kommt alles! Ist aber auch eindeutig nicht so cool wie die anderen beiden.
Schön Gruß!
Hendrik


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

zwei feine räder!
am karakoram noch schwarze bremsen, dann wäre es top. 
geht das gut mit den cantihebeln und v-brakes?


----------



## RidgeBack (20. September 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> We are getting somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön   Dann bau mal fein weiter


----------



## RidgeBack (20. September 2008)

Relativ neu im Forum, aber ich denke nun sollte ich, wenns es fast fertig ist, auch mal mein erstes GT posten


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

willkommen im club!

hm. guter rahmen, gute gabel. der rest scheint funktional, allerdings recht wild gemischt.
vielleicht kannst du mal 3 schritte zurücktreten und dann nochmal fotos machen, auf denen der gesamteindruck etwas besser erkennbar ist. xl rahmen?

die hörnchen sehen jedenfalls fies aus und beim poploc-hebel bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der DA hingehört.


----------



## RidgeBack (20. September 2008)

Danke 

Aber recht wild gemischt? Alles was mir so gefällt 


-XT Schalt-Bremshebel
-Ritchey WCS Lenker mit Yeti Griffen
-Storck Barends (sau coole Dinger 
-Cane Creek Steuersatz
-Reba Race 2008
-XTR Laufradsatz
-Ritchey WCS Vorbau
-XTR V-Brakes
-Synrcos Sattelstütze
-XT-Krubeln
-XT-Umwerfer
-XTR Schaltwerk
-XTR Pedalen
-Fox Dämpfer
-Selle Italia Sattel

Ja... so das müsste es gewesen sein... aber wie gesagt ist auch noch nicht die Endversion.. da wird noch das ein oder andere ausgewechselt und/oder getuned  z.B. Mäntel, Sattel .... 

Und wo packst Du Deinen Poploc Hebel hin? Ich will meinen mit den Fingern noch erreichen können...

e:/ Ja ein XL Rahmen


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

RidgeBack schrieb:


> Aber recht wild gemischt? Alles was mir so gefällt
> 
> 
> -XT Schalt-Bremshebel
> ...



sag ich doch. die "mischung" bezog sich u.a. auch auf die generationen der shimano-gruppen. ist aber auch wurscht, funktioniert ja alles.




RidgeBack schrieb:


> Und wo packst Du Deinen Poploc Hebel hin?



hierhin packe ich den - direkt an den griff und mit einer möglichst kurzen leitung, damit ich mich nicht noch in einem ast damit verheddere :




im ernst: ich denke der hebel gehört nach links und andersrum, dann siehts auch nicht mehr so verboten aus.


----------



## hoeckle (20. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hierhin packe ich den - direkt an den griff und mit einer möglichst kurzen leitung, damit ich mich nicht noch in einem ast damit verheddere :
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/47323
> 
> im ernst: ich denke der hebel gehört nach links und andersrum, dann siehts auch nicht mehr so verboten aus.


 
lohnt sich den das mehrgewicht so einer famosen fernbedienung für ein einmal im anstieg aktivertes popoloc oder bist du fitfackermässig turboschnell oben und kommst mit dem bedienen sonst nicht hinterher....


----------



## RidgeBack (20. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag ich doch. die "mischung" bezog sich u.a. auch auf die generationen der shimano-gruppen. ist aber auch wurscht, funktioniert ja alles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja sagen wir so, es sollten, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 2 Generationen sein. Aber das wird eh noch bei Gelegenheit umgebaut. Ich habe Teile meines alten Ridgeback Team XT übernommen und die hier angebaut.

Und der Poploc sollte meiner Meinung nach dahin, wo man ihn am liebsten bedient.... ich fand ihn rechts praktischer, aber ich kann gerne nochmal ein Foto posten, wo er links ist  

Ich schau aber mal zu, dass ich morgen noch ein Bild poste, wo ich weiter entfernt stehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bist du fitfackermässig turboschnell oben und kommst mit dem bedienen sonst nicht hinterher....



 wart es ab. bei der many hill show können wir ja mal schauen wie es damit steht


----------



## hoeckle (20. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wart es ab. bei der many hill show können wir ja mal schauen wie es damit steht


 



naja, schaun wir mal..... sieht aber momentan ganz gut aus.







zumindest komm ich wieder ohne abstützen vom klo hoch... 


und bitte frag nicht ich erzähls dann in zrh...


----------



## Triturbo (21. September 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lecker !


----------



## Ketterechts (21. September 2008)

Langzeitprojekt

GT Bullet - Kreuzung aus BMX und MTB - 24" - bleischwer - allein die einteilige Kurbel bringt mehr als 1,5 Kilo auf die Waage .

Soll in ein , zwei Jahren das nächste Bike meiner Nichte werden , aber dafür muss es noch mächtig abspecken - aber das hat noch Zeit


----------



## Tucana (21. September 2008)

So, leider hab ich derzeit Photoshop noch nicht am PC, sodass ich die Bilder verkleinern könnte, also poste ich sie vorerst als Thumbnails. 



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Kein chain-suck und ja, es ist Gore-Tex verbaut! 

Sry für die schlechte Quali der Bilder, ist nur ne 8 Jahre alte HP


----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2008)

neuroncrusts Karakoram ist echt wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (21. September 2008)

@ versus:
Mir wurde gesagt, Canti-Hebel und V-Brakes würden zusammen nicht funktionieren, weil dann kein definierter Druckpunkt mehr da ist und so die Dosierbarkeit flöten geht. Das stimmt aber so nicht und mag auch von der Kombination der Komponenten abhängen. Der Druckpunkt bei mir hat sich zwar verlagert und ist etwas "weicher" geworden, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell. Dafür sind V-Brakes einfach die bessere Konstruktion - auch optisch ist das aufgeräumter, quietschen nicht und packen sehr gut. Hatte vorher aber noch andere Bremskörper dran, die hinten zum Quietschen neigten. Man muss es einfach ausprobieren.
Grüße, Hendrik


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTdanni (21. September 2008)

Das Rennrad (das MTB auch) ist wunderschön. 

Da schäm ich mich ja richtig für mein schmutziges Rage. 

Sag mal sind die Decals original so oder nachgemachte? 
Wenn ja wo haste die her, meine sind schon sehr abgefrummelt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## korat (22. September 2008)

ich finde das karakoram auch wunderbar. glanzschwarze teile sind klasse und leider irgendwie selten heutzutage.
cool, daß du körbchen fährst! ich glaub ich bau mir auch mal wieder welche dran...


----------



## neuroncrust (22. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das Rennrad (das MTB auch) ist wunderschön.
> 
> Da schäm ich mich ja richtig für mein schmutziges Rage.
> 
> ...



Moin,

die Decals hab ich von ebay, kommen aber aus England. Beim deutschen ebay gab es damals zwar auch welche, aber die stellten sich als zu groß heraus und sind auch nicht so toll gemacht. Kleben jetzt auf meinen Gitarren, da sehen die nämlich hervorragend aus. Die poste ich vielleicht auch nochmal. 

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## gt-kolli (22. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich find Dein Rennrad super schön da kann mein ZR1 nicht mithalten 
poliert ist halt poliert
Gruß Gt-Kolli


----------



## insanerider (22. September 2008)

mein 97er avalanche wurde dann heute, vorerst fertig. die reifen müssen noch etwas leichterem weichen und eine black in rot für vorn lasse ich gerade reparieren, bis dahin tuts die jett auch....


----------



## laxerone (22. September 2008)

Nach längerer Abstinenz, mein Alltagsgeschoss:






Ach ja: ICH SUCHE DRINGENDST EINE SATTELSTÜTZENKLEMME IN TÜRKIS (31.8), dann wär Black Beauty fertig zum Präsentieren.


----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

gar nicht mal schlecht für ein alltagsgeschoss


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2008)

Ich würde sogar sagen: viel zu  schade als Alltags-Geschoss, wäre mir mit einer XTR dran viel zu heiss. Aber auf jeden Fall  schönes GT.


----------



## RidgeBack (23. September 2008)

Sehr schön  Aber wäre auch mir zu heiß für den Alltag. Aber ich denke das kommt auch drauf an, wo Du wohnst. Bei mir hätte ich dann wieder das Problem mit tausend Schlössern und das wäre mir dann zu unpraktisch für den Alltag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albundi (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

möchte hier auch mal mein Bike vorstellen. Wir sind seit langen Jahren gute Freunde! Auch wenn es mich ab und zu in den Dreck wirft







Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GTdanni (24. September 2008)

So und hier mal mein 96er Zaskar. 

Wird erstmal so bleiben aber irgenwann soll mal die 8 vorne stehen.  

Wo ich die 180g noch hernehme weiß ich noch nicht. (die Pedale wären das erste, da sind ja noch 100g drin) 

So und nun mal her mit euren Meinungen. 
























9180 Gramm 


Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2008)

Danni, ich würde die Felgen gegen schwarze tauschen. Ansonsten sehr nett.

Die Lenkerendshifter halte ich für bedenklich, geht das im Gelände auf Dauer gut?


----------



## Backfisch (24. September 2008)

Sehr schön, noch jemand der die FR5-Bremshebel zu schätzen weiss.

Die aktuellen sind übrigens ganz schwarz.


----------



## versus (24. September 2008)

immer noch sehr schön, danni!
bei der stütze sind schon mal locker 60gramm gutzumachen (tune ~190gr).
bei den naben (xtr, oder?) wären dann die nächsten 100 rauszuholen (hügi / tune).

9,1 kg sind ja aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## versus (24. September 2008)

albundi schrieb:


>



die votec ist schon heftig in einem lts, ist aber wie immmer geschmackssache.


----------



## insanerider (24. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und hier mal mein 96er Zaskar.
> 
> Wird erstmal so bleiben aber irgenwann soll mal die 8 vorne stehen.
> 
> ...



hi danni...tune kurbel oder vergleichbar, andere stütze (tune?) und vorn nur 2 kettenblätter, das sollte reichen..


----------



## Tucana (24. September 2008)

Das kleien Kettenblatt bringt doch nicht so viel auf die Waage ^^ 
Kann er ja gleich SS machen


----------



## insanerider (24. September 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Das kleien Kettenblatt bringt doch nicht so viel auf die Waage ^^
> Kann er ja gleich SS machen



er braucht nicht ganz 200 gramm für die 8, da zählt auch das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (24. September 2008)

Das kleine Kettenblatt hab ich schonmal in eins aus Alu getauscht (44/20g), das lass ich auch dran. Hinten eiert ne 12-26 Rennradkassette da wär vorne ne 44/34 doch etwas dick. 

Die Sattelstütze bleibt auf jeden Fall dran, was schöneres gibts nicht für ein schwarzes Zaskar, nochdazu in 27,0.  

Die Kurbel ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Punkt, wenn da die Blätter runter sind suche ich da sicher was neues. 
Passt denn das neue Zeug in ein 73er Gehäuse? 
Und gibts ein vernünftiges 4Kant Lager in 73mm was leichter als die 255g vom XT BB UN 72 ist? 

Die Naben und Felgen bleiben auch erstmal, die 950er XTR sind eben Naben die 100% funktionieren, wenn ich da an die AM Classic denke die ich am versus spezi verbaut habe wird mir ganz schlecht. Sind zwar leicht aber ständig ist was kaputt. 

Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen. 

Ich hatte noch überlegt die Schaltung noch zu ändern, entweder Sachs Quarz Drehgriffe oder 950er Rapid Hebel. 

Erstmal bleibt es so und ich teste mal die Pannenanfälligkeit der 425g Reifen. 


Cu danni


----------



## oldman (24. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Passt denn das neue Zeug in ein 73er Gehäuse?
> Und gibts ein vernünftiges 4Kant Lager in 73mm was leichter als die 255g vom XT BB UN 72 ist?
> 
> 
> Cu danni



versuch mal die FSA Ultimax Titanium, gibt es fuer schmales Geld im www, wiegen irgendwas um 168g und sind haltbar.
so long


----------



## albundi (25. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die votec ist schon heftig in einem lts, ist aber wie immmer geschmackssache.



Hallo,

welche Gabel würdest Du empfehlen. Wäre einem Gabelwechsel schon Aufgeschlossen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze bleibt auf jeden Fall dran, was schöneres gibts nicht für ein schwarzes Zaskar, nochdazu in 27,0.



Einspruch: 
Selten aber leicht: Heylight in schwarz, passt 1A.


----------



## maatik (25. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


>



Das Teil gefällt mir richtig gut. Die Felgen sind auch Klasse..hier kommen schwarze Nippel aber bestimmt noch besser. Die Shifter sind ein Hingucker aber nicht wirklich Singletrial-tauglich. Bitte Bitte jetzt nicht dem Leichtbauwahn verfallen. Das Gewicht ist top. Die Syncros muss unbedingt dranbleiben. 

Ein sehr schönes Rad


----------



## minhang (25. September 2008)

ich hätte noch eine ritchey carbon gabel... wiegt ca 430 g, und würde gut passen... vor allem zu lenker und vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (26. September 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und hier mal mein 96er Zaskar.
> 
> Wird erstmal so bleiben aber irgenwann soll mal die 8 vorne stehen.
> 
> So und nun mal her mit euren Meinungen.



Hehe, dein Zaskar ist natürlich hammergeil und sieht aus wie der große Bruder von meinem Karakoram. Optimales Setup, so muss ein MTB aussehen! 

Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## GTdanni (26. September 2008)

Wobei ich zugeben muss das ich nur selten damit fahre. 
Die Sitzposition und die nicht vorhandene Federung sind schon auf Dauer anstrengend. 
Nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall vor 2 Jahren muss ich da auch etwas aufpassen. 
Auf längeren Touren fahr ich da lieber mit meinem 13,3Kg Fully (leider ein Spezi). 

Wenn es aber in die Berge geht oder im Wettkampf nehm ich das Zaskar, da man im Startblock einige Blicke auf sich. 

Mit anderen Worten  "Hart aber geil"  


P.S. Dein Karakoram ist wirklich meinem Zassi ähnlich, eben auch ein Racer nix für die Eisdiele. Ich hab auch noch ein Stahl GT, das ist noch flacher als mein Zaskar, dank Stahl Flip Flop Vorbau (GT) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Manni1599 (27. September 2008)

So, heute erstes Roll-Out für das ZR 1.0 .
Aufgebaut mit Campa Veloce, komplett bis auf Werfer und Schaltwerk, die sind Campa Daytona.
Laufradsatz von Ambrosio mit Schwalbe Stelvio.
Lenkerband wird noch gewechselt und die Aufkleber von den Felgen kommen wohl noch ab.
Büdde schön:






Manni

PS. Geile Räder hier in letzter Zeit....


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> PS. Geile Räder hier in letzter Zeit....



Stimmt, besonders Dein ZR 1.0


----------



## RidgeBack (28. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, heute erstes Roll-Out fÃ¼r das ZR 1.0 .



Sehr sehr hÃ¼bsch - wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich sehr gut neben meinem IDrive Team aussehen 

Weiter so ...

â¬:/ So einen Rahmen wÃ¼rde ich auch noch nehmen - wer noch einen hat


----------



## mountymaus (28. September 2008)

@ Manni!
Schön, dass er in gute Hände gekommen ist, wobei ich bei dir nichts anderes erwartet habe.


----------



## GTdanni (28. September 2008)

Schönes Rennrad. 
Aber das Lenkerband muss auf jedenfall runter, die Kurbel sieht total billig aus auf dem Foto und der HR Reifen ist nicht richtig aufgezogen.  


Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (29. September 2008)

*hust*
Keine Sorge, ist schon wieder ab.



Mit der Syncros von tofu1000 sitzt der Sattel nur 7mm weiter hinten und das ist mir die Optik wert
gruß


----------



## maatik (29. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Keine Sorge, ist schon wieder ab.
> 
> 
> ...



..obwohl du ja noch weiter nach hinten könntest...oder versteh ich  was falsch...stehst du auf diese nach vorn ziehende Optik? 

verkehrt montierte Stützen bin ich ja gewohnt von dir, aber das geht mal gar nicht 

Edit: hab das _*Hust, ist schon wieder ab_   überlesen


----------



## aggressor2 (29. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> ..obwohl du ja noch weiter nach hinten könntest...oder versteh ich  was falsch...stehst du auf diese nach vorn ziehende Optik?
> 
> verkehrt montierte Stützen bin ich ja gewohnt von dir, aber das geht mal gar nicht
> 
> Edit: hab das _*Hust, ist schon wieder ab_   überlesen




Es hatte wirklich den gewünschten Effekt und fuhr sich klasse. Aber von jedem Kumpel zu hören, dass es ******* oder schwul aussieht, muss auf die Dauer auch nicht sein, zumal es mir auch nicht 100%ig gefällt 
Ich würd es am ehesten als gewöhnungsbedürftig bezeichnen.
gruß
edit: Das fetzt ja. ******* wird zensiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Überholverbot (30. September 2008)

hallo allerseits,

habs endlich geschafft ein paar fotos meiner GT`s zu machen.

hier sind sie:

97er LTS mit AMP F4 gabel







[/URL][/IMG]


96er Zaskar LE in schwarz eloxiert, mit Müsing gabel






[/URL][/IMG]


weitere fotos sind im album

grüße,
Harald


----------



## hoeckle (30. September 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> habs endlich geschafft ein paar fotos meiner GT`s zu machen.
> 
> ...


 

sehr elegante räder... immer wieder schön zu sehen was ein brooks allein für eine wirkung erzielen kann. gefällt mir im ganzen dein stil...

das zaskar hat diesen frühen ballon racer style wie die frühen rennmororräder, sehr geil..


----------



## frontlinepunk (30. September 2008)

Hey Leute

Erstmal: nicht lachen. Mein GT hat noch keinerlei Kultstatus erreicht. Da aber unbedingt ein neues Bike kommen mußte, und das Studentenbudget klein ist, ist es ein GT geworden...

Nein, im Ernst. Vor mittlerweile 15 Jahren habe ich mit sabberndem Blicken die Trialfahrer in meinem Heimatort begafft - damals alle auf einem Zaskar. Es war klar: irgendwann muss ich ein GT haben.

Leider ergab es sich erst jetzt, da die Produktpalette und ich bisher dann doch nicht zusammengepaßt haben.

Der Rahmen ist der Hammer, mal sehen, wie lange es die Parts machen! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Hot Rod rules!!! 

Meine Opa-Version kannstest du?! Da mögen wir wohl das gleiche Farbschema 






@frontlinepunk: Schönes Ruckus, ist doch ein super Einstieg in die GT-Welt


----------



## Überholverbot (30. September 2008)

kingmoe - danke für die zustimmung. Dein teil kannte ich. bei genauerer betrachtung verwirrt mich allerdings die vordere nabe bei Deinem rad. ist wohl nach dem motto " was man bei den gängen spart, soll man in die bremsen investieren" 


hoeckle - auch danke fürs kompliment. jaja, die sättel. für mich nicht nur optisch sondern auch haptisch das optimum.


----------



## GTdanni (30. September 2008)

Beide Räder von Überholverbot bekommen 10 Punkte.  
Das ist ja mal was ganz anderes auch wenn die F4 nicht so ganz zum Hinterbau passen wird (Federweg) 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (30. September 2008)

Quatsch, die F 4 hat doch 80mm.... 

Und das passiert ausgerechnet mir als totaler Viergelenkerfan. 


Also Gabel passt optimal.. 

Cu Danni


----------



## neuroncrust (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

@ überholverbot/kingmoe

Gehören die beiden mit den hellen Reifen nicht in den "Vergewaltigung"-Thread? 

Nix für ungut, jedem das Seine, aber das gefällt mir nicht. Sehen aus wie Cruiser, das passt nicht zum aggressiven Charakter eines GT-Rahmens, finde ich.

Aber wat solls, immer noch besser als das Kettler Alurad meiner Freundin oder das Baumarkt-Fully meines Kollegen. 

Und schließlich finde ich nicht mal meine eigenen GTs alle schön. Immer wenn ich mein ein Alltags-Allwetter-Schutzblech-Beleuchtungs-Palomar sehe, könnt ich heulen.

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht gibts ja diesmal ein paar mehr Meinungen
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es schaut geil aus. Aber für mich wäre der Sattel zu hoch *g*


----------



## minhang (1. Oktober 2008)

Also den Einstellungen nach, hast Du sehr lange Beine und einen viel zu kurzen Oberkörper  Man sollte sich mal die Mühe geben die Besitzer der Räder anhand deren Einstellungen zu visualisieren  Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> habs endlich geschafft ein paar fotos meiner GT`s zu machen.
> 
> ...



zwei aussergewöhnliche räder mit ganz eigenem stil! 
ich mag die amp zwar eigentlich nicht, aber an deinem lts sieht sie wirklich noch (für meinen geschmack) erstaunlich harmonisch aus 
das zaskar ist der hammer! musste sofort an meinen nackten rahmen denken...


----------



## Tiensy (1. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja diesmal ein paar mehr Meinungen
> gruß



Ok, du hast es ja so gewollt 

Das Zaskar sieht auf den ersten Blick mal ganz schick und hochwertig aus. Allerdings gibt's da so ein paar Sachen, mit denen ICH mich nicht anfreunden könnte.

1) Die Sattelposition find ich nicht sehr berauschend. Ist das jetzt zwecks optischer Natur so, oder hast du da wirklich so einen kurzen Oberkörper und so lange Beine?

2) Irgendwie fehlt da der Kontrast zu den roten Schriftzügen auf den Reifen. Aber gut, das ist nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache du bist mit den Fahreigenschaften zufrieden.

3) Das Rad ist ziemlich "modern" aufgebaut und weitestgehend aus metallischen Materialien aufgebaut. Daher find ich die Gabel vorne auch sehr unpassend. Eine Federgabel wäre da sicherlich die optisch schönere Variante.

Allerdings kann ich dich schon verstehen mit der Starrgabel. Ganz nach dem Motto: Steif = Geil 

Ansonsten find ich es gut.


----------



## kingmoe (1. Oktober 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> kingmoe - danke für die zustimmung. Dein teil kannte ich. *bei genauerer betrachtung verwirrt mich allerdings die vordere nabe *bei Deinem rad. ist wohl nach dem motto " was man bei den gängen spart, soll man in die bremsen investieren"



Ist halt mein Alltagsrad, mittlerweile mit Beleuchtung (deshalb der Nabendynamo), Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger. 


Dafür habe ich ja auch noch ein Dutzend Bikes ohne diese Anbauteile


----------



## Tucana (1. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



Find ich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Überholverbot (1. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe - ahso. ich hab geglaubt das ist eine trommelbremse

neuroncrust - also ich find das zaskar sehr agressiv. langsam fahren fällt damit echt schwer. liegt wohl an der sitzposition und dem rel. niedrigen gewicht aufgrund der starrgabel. 
gewöhnungsbedürftig ist nur das kurvenfahren bei hohen geschwindigkeiten
- da wollen die räder aufgrund der starken kreiselwirkung (gewicht der reifen) mit nachdruck umgelegt werden.

versus - ins schwere gelände würd ich mit der AMP auch nicht fahren. aber auf normalen feldwegen oder so fühl ich mich durchaus wohl damit.
abgesehen davon: SIE IST SO SCHÖÖÖÖN!!!

gt-danni - danke für die bewertung


----------



## gt-kolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch überholverbot, 
ich find deine GT`s schön den Sattel hatte ich für mein Xizang auch überlegt, habe aber dann aus Gewichtsgründen einen braunen Gobi genommen. Ist echt mal wieder was neues würde ich gerne mal fahren. 
Gruß
GT-Kolli


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal danke
@minhang: Ich hab 87cm Schrittlänge bei 1,76m. Aber ich mag halt nich wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein hocken Ich bin es von meinem Aggressor so gewöhnt und find es so auch besser.

@Tiensy: zu 1) Ja die is nich so doll und der Haltbarkeit des Sattels auch nicht so dienlich. Aber siehe @minhang und die Lösung des Problems ist schon montiert.
zu 2) Da hast du Recht Seit 20.08. warte ich auf nen Satz Maxxis Minion XC, der sollte, dann wenn er endlich da ist, besser passen Aber die Farbe der Schriftzüge ist mir auch sowas von egal
zu 3) Die Lösung dazu ist auch in Arbeit, bzw bestellt
Steif ist wirklich geil!

@versus: Steh ich schon auf deiner Ignorierliste? 
Jedenfalls wär das seit 2h berechtigt

gruß 
p.s. sorry für den Smiley-overflow


----------



## maatik (2. Oktober 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> habs endlich geschafft ein paar fotos meiner GT`s zu machen.
> 
> ...



Sieht  aus. Die AMP passt auch richtig gut zur GEO des LTS Hinterbaus. Wenn man bedenkt das die Fuhre im Fahrbetrieb noch 1-2cm runterkommt : Ein Traum.

Wie hält der Dämpfer de AMP bei dir ? Ich hatte damals 2x Dämpfersuppen und das war dann das KO-Kriterium für mich. Leider, weil fahren tut sich die Gabel echt komfortabel. Ein Ansprechverhalten was imo keine andere hat.

Schönes Bike


----------



## Überholverbot (2. Oktober 2008)

gt-kolli, maatik - danke fürs lob.

die gabel ist noch ziemlich neu. hab wohl noch nicht einmal die einfahrphase abgeschlossen, weil das ansprechverhalten noch immer laufend besser wird. kann daher zur haltbarkeit der dämpfer noch nichts sagen.

ich suche übrigens noch federn mit verschiedenen härten zur gabel (rot,grün, schwarz,...?)


----------



## der Steelman (2. Oktober 2008)

hy !
mein 93er zassi frisch vom pulvern



grüße maik


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> mein 93er zassi frisch vom pulvern



Hi Maik! Eigentlich mag ich neu gepulverte Räder nicht - aber bei weißen Zassis mache ich gern mal 'ne Ausnahme . 
Sieht schick aus! Hoffentlich bekomme ich es bald einmal live zu sehen.
Baust Du mit roten Parts auf, ja? Wird sicher eine Augenweide 

lg, Christian


----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

hy christian erst einmal danke fürs kompli!
hoffe du bist mal bald mit bei auf einem treffen!

sollen rote teile drann nicht immer nur syncros oder control tech!!!
so decals sind drauf








gruß maik


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> gruß maik



Weiß ist schön, mit Rot wird das sicher schick!

Ich will dir nicht den Spaß verderben - aber wenn du da jetzt eine Kurbel montierst, ist vom Zaskar-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr kaum noch ewas zu sehen 

Der Schriftzug muss deutlich höher, also näher ans Steuerrohr. Evtl. ist er zu groß dafür?! Schau mal auf das Cover des 1992 Tech-Shop-Kataloges, d sieht man es gut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4651830&postcount=1

Das wird schon


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Evtl. ist er zu groß dafür?!



 das dachte ich auch sofort! sonst aber ein schönes projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

siehste is mir gestern nicht aufgefallen dann muß ich mir neuen schriftzug besorgen


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> siehste is mir gestern nicht aufgefallen dann muß ich mir neuen schriftzug besorgen



Falls es dich tröstet: Als ich das erste Mal Decals auf ´nen nackten Rahmen geklebt habe, saßen sie auch zu tief, weil ich die Kurbel nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge hatte


----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

und haste neu gemacht ?


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Wieder in erster Hand





CC Projekt für 2008 sub 10kg


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Stück Alu 
Bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt


----------



## GTTEMPEST (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier Mal Mein 96er Tempest Nach dem Umbau. Benutze es aufgrund des angerissenen Rahmens nun nurnoch als Alltags Citybike. Und Ja ich weiß das einigen Der Kettenspanner und der Rock Ring nicht Gefallen werden. Aber ich fahre seit 10Jahren mit kettenspanner am Mtb und habe Fast nie probleme seitdem gehabt mit abspringenden ketten oder zerkratzten kettenstreben. Und der Rockring ist als Hosenschutz angebracht

Hier mal ein paar Daten zum Bike.

Rahmen 96er GT Tempest
Kurbel 98er LX 5 Arm
Schaltwerk 96er LX mit Taxc Schalträdern
Umwerfer 96er STX
Bremsen 96er LX Cantis mit Cool Stop Belägen
97er LX Schalt Brems Kombi
Pedale Schimano DX "Die Ersten"
Naben 97er LX
Felgen vorne Ritchey Rock Comp und Hinten Rock Pro
Bereifung Kenda Kwest 26x1,5 mit 4,5 Bar
Sattel Is Klar Nen FLITE TiTANIUM
Kore Vorbau von 98 
Amazing Toys Rockring
Jagwire Züge

Schaltung,Naben,Pedalen Alles Neu gelagert mit neuen Kugeln und neuen Konus.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mountymaus (3. Oktober 2008)

Mein Traum ist nun wahr geworden, der ZR 1.0 wurde gegen den Lotto getauscht.





Das Gewicht liegt bei etwa 8,2 kg mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern und Tachohalter incl. der Kabelei.


----------



## cleiende (3. Oktober 2008)

Wozu eine Kettenführung bei einem Rad mit Slicks? Hast du Angst daß die Kette bei 300km/h abspringt?


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Mein Traum ist nun wahr geworden, der ZR 1.0 wurde gegen den Lotto getauscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles rad ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2008)

@GTTEMPEST: Ich würde noch eine schwarze Stütze und hinten einen schwarzen Booster montieren. Dann sieht es NOCH böser aus. Den DH-Spanner könntest du aber doch sicher mal testweise demontieren, oder?!


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Oktober 2008)

@ Kingmoe Mal sehen wenn ich zeit finde werde ich es mal testen. Muss aber momentan erstmal meinen zweitwagen fertig machen dann hab ich wieder zeit für das bikeschrauben.


----------



## chrrup150 (4. Oktober 2008)

@ montymause
das lotto ist ja mal wieder ein wunderschönes rad geworden.


----------



## vaval (5. Oktober 2008)

mein GT STS1 beim MTB strassenrennen


----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist das bike nicht etwas klein für dich?

Ansonsten siehts einfach nur geil aus


----------



## vaval (5. Oktober 2008)

stattelstütze hätte ein bisserl rauf gehört weil ich kurz vorher pedale getauscht hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar. Aber wie gesagt, cooles bike


----------



## vaval (5. Oktober 2008)

danke!


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh nichts


----------



## Triturbo (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch nicht ?!


----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)

Drückt auf "Quote" und dann nehmt den link und fügt ihn in eine neue adresszeile ein und drückt Enter. irgendwie will er die bilder hier nicht anzeigen, obwohl sie vorhanden sind.


----------



## Triturbo (5. Oktober 2008)

edit :


vaval schrieb:


> mein GT STS1 beim MTB strassenrennen
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/elmelos/SOd81ZNARXI/AAAAAAAAEEQ/OQpJGt5PBQk/s912/IMG_4418.JPG
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/elmelos/SOd8qS6T3aI/AAAAAAAAEDw/U7BhZX7LwUg/s912/IMG_4386.JPG



Ich hoffe, das wenigstens das klappt.


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2008)

ich seh immer noch nix !


----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/elmelos/SOd81ZNARXI/AAAAAAAAEEQ/OQpJGt5PBQk/s912/IMG_4418.JPG

http://lh4.ggpht.com/elmelos/SOd8qS6T3aI/AAAAAAAAEDw/U7BhZX7LwUg/s912/IMG_4386.JPG

Bei mir funken die links.


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2008)

*Google      
Error 


Not Found
The requested URL /elmelos/SOd81ZNARXI/AAAAAAAAEEQ/OQpJGt5PBQk/s912/IMG_4418.JPG was not found on this server. *


----------



## Stemmel (5. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *Google
> Error
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Oktober 2008)

Schickes Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Tucana (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist nicht meins ^^


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Mein Traum ist nun wahr geworden, der ZR 1.0 wurde gegen den Lotto getauscht.
> 
> Das Gewicht liegt bei etwa 8,2 kg mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern und Tachohalter incl. der Kabelei.




Schönes Rad!

Ich habs auch im Rennrad-Forum gesehen, und genau wie bei meinem 96er Edge hast auch du nicht mal eine Reaktion darauf bekommen oder?

Wenn´s nicht Carbon ist und preislich jenseits der Doppelhaushälfte liegt, redet man da nicht mit uns... 

Dabei sind unsere beiden nun sicherlich unter den schicksten, is ja wohl klar! 

Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## mountymaus (6. Oktober 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> 
> Ich habs auch im Rennrad-Forum gesehen, und genau wie bei meinem 96er Edge hast auch du nicht mal eine Reaktion darauf bekommen oder?
> 
> ...



Danke erst mal für das positive Feedback.
Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen, dass die da so sind. Der Carbonkram ist sicherlich nicht das non-plus-ultra (zumindest nicht in meinen Augen).


----------



## vaval (6. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins ^^




hallo!

habe erst jetz wieder vorbei geschaut!
danke fürs "richtig" stellen aber kA warum es gestern noch funkte und jetz nicht mehr...


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für das positive Feedback.
> Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen, dass die da so sind. Der Carbonkram ist sicherlich nicht das non-plus-ultra (zumindest nicht in meinen Augen).



nicht ärgern. seit ich auf der eurobike diese unzahl potthässlicher carbongeschwüre mit metergrossen aufklebern drauf gesehen habe, ist mir klar, dass es da in sachen geschmack kaum eine schnittmenge gibt 

beispiel gefälig? bittschön 









   das soll doch wohl ein witz sein 

@ jedi, schreib jetzt bitte nichts


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei den Carbongeschwüren graust es mich auch odentlich.

Da Insa nun endlich Ihren Lotto hat, konnte ich ihr endlich meinen Traum-Rahmen abschnacken.

Insas ZR 1.0 wird nun von mir gefahren.
Ich hatte ihn ja schon kurz vorgestellt, nun mal wieder ein kleines Update.

Stand der Dinge zur Zeit:




Da wird sicher noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit geändert. In Natura ist er aber schon sehr schön anzuschauen

Zum Gewicht kann ich noch nich wirklich etwas sagen, ich denke so um 9 Kilo werden es wohl sein. Bei Laufrädern, Reifen und Schläuchen geht es sicher noch leichter, aber ich brauche es ja leider etwas stabiler....


----------



## -lupo- (6. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Rennräder habt ihr Beide! 
Wie fährt sich eigentlich ein triple-triangle Rennrad? Kriegt man etwas davon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das kriegt man mit. 

Fühlt sich einfach steifer, direkter an. Ich habe mal ein anderes probiert, das flexte im Wiegetritt deutlich mehr.


----------



## cleiende (6. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich eigentlich ein triple-triangle Rennrad? Kriegt man etwas davon mit?



Ich sehe das nicht so wie Manni. Der Rahmen ist wirklich ein Std-Alurahmen, das kleine TT macht da nix spürbar aus. Und leicht ist er auch nicht unbedingt.
Willst Du Alu von der Stange, bocksteif und leicht nimmst Du halt doch eher was vom anderen Gary oder ein altes Principia.


----------



## Kruko (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleibe mal in der Mitte

Der ZR 1.0 ist spürbar steifer als mein alter Cannondale-Rahmen (ja ich habe so etwas), aber der Lotto ist auch etwas weicher als der ZR.

Wichtig ist für mich aber der Wiedererkennungswert eines alten GT-Rennrades. Man weiß sofort, was es ist. 

Das stört mich auch an den neuen GTR. Man kann sie aus der Ferne nicht von anderen Herstellern unterscheiden


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2008)

ich habe alu-renner beider garys in meinem stall und muss sagen, dass das gt ein sehr direkte, agile geometrie hat und ich es sehr gerne fahre. hinsichtlich steifigkeit (vortrieb UND lenkpräzision bei schnellen abfahrten) und gewicht kommt es an das klein allerdings klar nicht dran. im vergleich zu meinem boschetti stahlrenner, den ich vor dem zr hatte, ist es allerdings eine echte rakete...


----------



## -lupo- (6. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so wie Manni. Der Rahmen ist wirklich ein Std-Alurahmen, das kleine TT macht da nix spürbar aus. Und leicht ist er auch nicht unbedingt.
> Willst Du Alu von der Stange, bocksteif und leicht nimmst Du halt doch eher was vom anderen Gary oder ein altes Principia.



Principia habe ich, deswegen meine Frage . Der Optik wegen wäre ich glaube ich bereit ein paar hundert Gramm mehr rumzuschleppen; wie manni sagte der Wiedererkennungswert ist einfach immens.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Principia habe ich, deswegen meine Frage . Der Optik wegen wäre ich glaube ich bereit ein paar hundert Gramm mehr rumzuschleppen; wie *manni* sagte der Wiedererkennungswert ist einfach immens.



Das war Jörg, aber stimmt natürlich und ist auch der Grund, warum ich kein "modernes" will. Man unterscheidet sich schon deutlich vom heutigen Einheitsbrei. Irgendwo habe ich neulich ein Video vom Triathlon in ?? gesehen, wo die Teinehmer extrem lange brauchten bis sie unter hunderten gleich aussehnder Rennräder ihres gefunden hatten. DAS kann mir nicht passieren! (Erstens natürlich, weil ich keinen Triathlon mache, und zweitens weil ich ein GT fahre.)

Ich habe selbst vor dem ZR 2000 ein Wilier Escape Competition gefahren welches mindestens genauso steif ist, eher noch "härter", allerdings auch mit sehr kleinem Rahmen.

Mein jetztiges ZR 1.0 ist für mich genau richtig, ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Rennen. 
Hoffentlich kann ich da vorher noch einiges an Gewichtstuning machen, am Fahrer natürlich, das Rad ist weitestgehend perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (7. Oktober 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der ZR 1.0 ist spürbar steifer als mein alter Cannondale-Rahmen (ja ich habe so etwas), aber der Lotto ist auch etwas weicher als der ZR.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt Prügel zu kassieren. Mir war der ZR Rahmen zu hart und zu nervös. Ich habe ihn gegen einen Rocky Mountain Solo aus Columbus Spirit Rohr ersetzt. Der ist kaum schwerer (50g) und viel komfortabler. Dabei ist er nicht spürbar weich und sehr direkt im Antritt. Seit ich ihn fahre, weiß ich wieder warum ich Stahl liebe! 

Bei Rennradrahmen von GT kommt für mich nur mehr der EDGE in Stahl in Frage (aber der scheint nirgens zu finden zu sein). Die Abneigung gegen diese Carbongeschwüre teile ich im übrigen!


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Oktober 2008)

So ist provisorisch fertig mein sub 10 Projekt














bin eben nur eine probe Runde gerollt (schnell und flink) Stütze noch 3cm zu hoch

hab den Rahmen 95 gekauft 97 verkauft und jetzt wieder gekauft

ein paar sachen sind noch nicht so 100 prozentig !!

aber was meint ihr ???

Sattel besser Flite in schwarz?

Gabel wollte ich mal testen fand sie früher immer grausam

hätte noch eine SID 98 in weiss oder Z2 in weiss mit geschraubter Brücke

aber die Z2 haut im Gewicht so rein (bin bei ca 9.5 Kg)

Beim Vorbau gefällt mir irgendwie nichts so richtig

die abdeckkappen für die STI sind fast fertig

vom design könnte es auch von 2009 sein

es ist der nachfolger von dem kleinem Weissen


----------



## KONI-DU (8. Oktober 2008)

schön geworden. 
ABER, auf jedenfall einen schwarzen Sattel !


----------



## neuroncrust (8. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nicht ärgern. seit ich auf der eurobike diese unzahl potthässlicher carbongeschwüre mit metergrossen aufklebern drauf gesehen habe, ist mir klar, dass es da in sachen geschmack kaum eine schnittmenge gibt
> 
> beispiel gefälig? bittschön
> 
> ...



Ach herrjeh, die Dinger sehen aus wie Ufos. Aber wie hässliche Ufos. 

Dann lieber Stahl oder Alu und ein paar Hundert Gramm mehr an Gewicht. Dürfte für die meisten von uns ohnehin irrelevant sein. Denn Material verpflichtet ja auch, gelle? Gibt nix Peinlicheres, als wenn jemand auf so nem Teil seine Wampe spazieren fährt. Immer gern gesehen bei Jedermann-Rennen. Übrigens, die Thermoplaste ist natürlich auch wunderschön!


----------



## gigi (9. Oktober 2008)

1.




2.


----------



## neuroncrust (9. Oktober 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,

du hast dir das Top-Zaskar gegönnt? Ich finde es sehr scharf, auch wenn Puristen ja mit dem Ding nix anfangen können wegen Carbon und so. Ich weiß, was diese Leute meinen und gehöre generell auch eher dazu, aber dieses Rad ist die Ausnahme von der Regel. Wenn du es irgendwann in einem Anfall von Nächstenliebe verschnken willst... 

Dürfte für mich der einzige Weg sein, da jemals dran zu kommen.

Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## gt-kolli (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo gigi, 
schönes Zaskar den Rahmen hab ich auch noch im Hinterkopf, 
mich würde das gewicht vom Rahmen und dem gesamten Bike interessieren
Gruß
GT-Kolli


----------



## gigi (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
der zaskar gehört meinem bruder, glaube das der bei 9,6 kg liegt
das chucker ist meins, gefällt das auch ?


----------



## schoenw (10. Oktober 2008)

gigi schrieb:


>



weiß jemand wie schwer die Zaskar Carbon Räder sind?
Wie schwer ist der rahmen?

lg
C


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

egal wie schwer ..... sind einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (10. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> So, leider hab ich derzeit Photoshop noch nicht am PC, sodass ich die Bilder verkleinern könnte, also poste ich sie vorerst als Thumbnails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es abgewogen, 9,5kg


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2008)

noch im aufbau... vermutlich wird sich noch einiges dran ändern.





und das andere 'gt'... 






grüße,
matze


----------



## gt-kolli (11. Oktober 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> Hallo
> der zaskar gehört meinem bruder, glaube das der bei 9,6 kg liegt
> das chucker ist meins, gefällt das auch ?


Doch dein chuker schaut auch spitze aus gelungener Aufbau mit den weißen Anbauteilen 
Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## neuroncrust (11. Oktober 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> Hallo
> der zaskar gehört meinem bruder, glaube das der bei 9,6 kg liegt
> das chucker ist meins, gefällt das auch ?



Gefällt mir auch, die Rahmenfarbe ist schick. Aber das konnten sie bei GT schon immer ganz gut. Das typische Orangerot vom alten Arrowhead zum Beispiel oder diese knalligen 90er Jahre Lackierungen. So was könnten sie ruhig mal wieder öfter machen.
Gruß


----------



## Chat Chambers (11. Oktober 2008)

Apropos knallige Farben:

Mein altes Arrowhead...


----------



## Tucana (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal ein arrowhead  Fand den Rahmen voll schick. :bigok: von mir


----------



## neuroncrust (11. Oktober 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Apropos knallige Farben:
> 
> Mein altes Arrowhead...



Sag ich doch, wunderschön.  So eins will ich auch nochmal haben. Da geht aber noch mehr schwarz!


----------



## Tucana (11. Oktober 2008)

Mein Arrowhead war schwarz


----------



## Chat Chambers (11. Oktober 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Da geht aber noch mehr schwarz!



So sah es zuletzt aus, bis der Zaskar Rahmen kam. Dann hab ich es zerlegt. Den Arrowhead Rahmen habe ich natürlich behalten, inkl. orange-farbener Gabel.
Ach ja, gekauft habe ich das Arrowhead neu! Stand inmitten von No-Name Bikes in einem Mega Bike-Verkaufshaus in St. Augustin! Hab's sofort aus der Einzelhaft befreit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (12. Oktober 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> So sah es zuletzt aus, bis der Zaskar Rahmen kam. Dann hab ich es zerlegt. Den Arrowhead Rahmen habe ich natürlich behalten, inkl. orange-farbener Gabel.
> Ach ja, gekauft habe ich das Arrowhead neu! Stand inmitten von No-Name Bikes in einem Mega Bike-Verkaufshaus in St. Augustin! Hab's sofort aus der Einzelhaft befreit!



Das Foto hab ich schon mal gesehen, wusste aber nicht, dass es deins ist. Mehr geht nicht, genauso muss es sein.  Und rein optisch kann dein Zaskar unmöglich geiler sein.
Wenn du den Rahmen mal irgendwann loswerden willst...  
Aber mein nächstes Projekt ist wohl ein GT, dass man ohne schlechtes Gewissen über Stock und Stein prügeln kann. Und mein Budget nicht sprengt. Ein Avalanche 3.0 vielleicht. Upgraden kann man ja immer...
Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hab es abgewogen, 9,5kg



 erstaunlich bei den komponenten, die zwar nicht schwer, aber auch nicht wirklich leicht (und allemal sehr schön ) sind.

mit was für einer waage hast du das gemessen?


----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal meine GT's vorstellen.

Als erstes mein LTS


----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2008)

Als zweites mein Lieblingsbike das Zaskar


----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2008)

Als drittes das LTS von meinem Sohn, da muss ich allerdings noch die Züge neu verlegen.


----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein Winterprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2008)

Und mit so etwas beschäftige ich mich auch noch


----------



## santacruza (12. Oktober 2008)

tata...da muss man fast 30 werden und schon ein lts:




grad ersteigert...jetzt fehlt noch ne judy dh, schöne magura ( 10th anni in aussicht  ), meine caramba kurbel und die schöne ringle stütze und schwupps steht da mein jugendtraum  daumendrücken dass es was wird


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch!



santacruza schrieb:


> schöne magura ( 10th anni in aussicht  )



wenn es nix wird, kannst du dich mal bei mir melden. ich habe vermutlich eine über.


----------



## santacruza (12. Oktober 2008)

oh ja, das klingt gut!danke


----------



## GT-Man (13. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Als erstes mein LTS



Na wie ich sehe, ist mein LTS Rahmen in gute Hände geraten. Schick geworden.


----------



## gigi (13. Oktober 2008)

seit samstag sieht brüderchen zaskar so aus


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2008)

DT-Swiss is zwar nix für mich, aber sieht gut aus!
Ich frag mich nur grade wie es wohl aussehen würde, wenn der polierte Teil der XTR-Kurbel auch weiß wäre..
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2008)

@Tucana: 9,5?? Der Kauf hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!
Ich find der Sattel mit den dicken Selle Italia Decals schlägt ein wenig aus der Reihe. Der rein schwarze Flite Titanium würde meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen. Aber mach es erstmal dreckig und fahr es ein, bevor du anfängst rumzubasteln
gruß


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2008)

@gigi:


----------



## gt-kolli (13. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Als zweites mein Lieblingsbike das Zaskar



Hallo Syborg, sehr schöne Räder nur ich würde schwarze Sattelstützen 
verbauen dann kommt der Rahmen besser zur geltung, passt auch besser zur Gabel. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Auf jedenfall Glückwunsch zu den Gt,s 
Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2008)

@Syborg: Ich schließe mich gt-kolli an. Schöne GTS. 
Und dein Sohn hats gut
gruß

p.s. kanns sein, dass am Zaskar die Sattelklemme verkehrtrum montiert is?


----------



## minhang (14. Oktober 2008)

ne, die gehört so. scheint ein würger zu sein.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> ne, die gehört so. scheint ein würger zu sein.



Jo denke auch, dass es ein Würger ist. Aber sollte die Lücke im Schnellspanner nich auch auf der Seite sein, wo auch der Schlitz im Rahmen ist?
gruß


----------



## kingmoe (14. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Jo denke auch, dass es ein Würger ist. Aber sollte die Lücke im Schnellspanner nich auch auf der Seite sein, wo auch der Schlitz im Rahmen ist?
> gruß



ja.


----------



## minhang (15. Oktober 2008)

ach sorum falschrum meinst du.... ja richtig.


----------



## GT_Biker (15. Oktober 2008)

hi bin neu hier im forum habe aber auch einige gts,... bild ist nicht ganz so gut wegen handykamera,.... die letzten beide monaten zusammen gebaut kompettes neurad.. 







das rad steht auch so wie es ist zum verkauf !!!Teiliste und bilder anfragen.. SEHR GÜNSTIG !!!


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nabend!
@minhang: Wie rum dachtest du denn?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich ja mein Aggressor noch nicht vorgestellt hab



Ein größeres Photo hab ich auch noch im Album.

Und mein Zaskar hab ich heute mal wiegen lassen. 10,6

@GT_Biker: Warum willst du es verkaufen??
gruß


----------



## GT_Biker (15. Oktober 2008)

meins kommt auch etwa auf das gewicht kanpp 11 KG. 
weil ich schon so viele gts habe und ein neues projekt in ausicht habe, und ich brauch platz und geld aber im tiefsten innern wil ich es nicht weggeben , es ist so schön aber es muss so schnell wie möglich weg .

hab noch ne teile liste ... 

Rahmen :   GT Zaskar Team L 2008 NEU      
Gabel  :   Rock Shox Reba Team 2008      
Steuersatz :    FSA Orbit Z 2008       
Spacer :    GT Carbon 2008        
Lenker :    Kore alu 2008        
Vorbau :    Kore Alu 2008        
Griffe :    GT Schraubgriffe 2007       
Schalthebel :    Shimano XTR 2008       
Umwerfer :    Shimano XTR 2008      
Schaltwerk :   Shimano XTR 2008      
Züge :     Nokons Weis 2008       
Bremsen :    Magura Marta SL 2007       
Laufradsatz:    Sun Ringle SOS Felgen plus Sun Ringe Naben 2007   
Schnellspanner:   Sun Ringle Titan Schnellspanner 2007    
Reifen und Schlauch :   Schwalbe nobbi nic und kenda , plus schwalbe Schläuche 2008  
Sattel :   Fizik Gobi/Tune Speedneedle 2007     
Sattelstütze :    Easton Havoc / Kore Carbon Sattelstütze 2008    
Sattelklemme :   GT Sattelklemme 2008      
Kurbel/I-lager :  Shimano XT 2008 / Hollowtech II      
Kasette :    Sram PG 990       
Kette :    Shimano HG 93       
Pedale :   Crank Brothers Egg Beater/Kore plattform Pedale 

 das rad ist komplett neu. vllt weis ja jemand von den verrückten(ich auch =)) wer eins sucht oder so, geb es günstig ab neupreis aller teile bei bike components ist in etwa 2700 euro  knapp 800 euro weniger dann habt ihr es...


----------



## Jürgen GT (16. Oktober 2008)

So das ist MEIN GT . Avalanche 2.0 Rahmen mit X9 SRAM und REBA . Freeride Felgen TX Naben (JA TX ist richtig!) 2mm niro Speichen in Schwarz . 54-559 Smart Sam DD Alpen Cross ! Airwings Evo Sattelstütze ( mein Rücken !!) Ansonsten Truvativ Lenker und Vorbau! Mein Rad muß eben viel können Tour in Schleswig Holstein,Rosstrappen Downhill in Thale naja und son bissel rum springen in Wassersleben  (bei Flensburg )  Das muß nun reichen . Viel spaß  Jürgen GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. Oktober 2008)

@ Agressor2 : Schenk doch dem Avalanche 1.0 einen schönen Aufbau! Das ist ja traurig.. Ist doch echt eine schöne Lackierung!

Mfg


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> @ Agressor2 : Schenk doch dem Avalanche 1.0 einen schÃ¶nen Aufbau! Das ist ja traurig.. Ist doch echt eine schÃ¶ne Lackierung!
> 
> Mfg



Hallo erstmal.
Also ich seh bei mir kein Avalanche 1.0
Das links ist, wie drÃ¼ber steht ein Aggressor. Mein erstes -halbwegs- ordentliches Mountainbike. Hat stolze 299â¬ gekostet und war mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 2004. Der Farben und das Design sind wirklich schÃ¶n, aber der Lack ist mittlerweile total im Arsch. AuÃer dem Lenker, den Armaturen und dem Umwerfer war alles schonmal kaputt. Die Hinterachse sogar schon nach nem Monat 
Ich geb zu der Aufbau ist nicht schÃ¶n, aber er hÃ¤lt bis jetz. Der Antrieb mÃ¼sste eigentlich komplett neu, aber dafÃ¼r fehlt mir wirklich das Geld. Mein Zaskar verschlingt recht viel
Und solange es fÃ¤hrt, und fÃ¤hrt, und fÃ¤hrt...isses mir gelinde gesagt egal wie es aussieht
gruÃ


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2008)

oder meintest du zufällig Jürgen GT?


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Oktober 2008)

GT_Biker schrieb:


> meins kommt auch etwa auf das gewicht kanpp 11 KG.
> weil ich schon so viele gts habe und ein neues projekt in ausicht habe, und ich brauch platz und geld aber im tiefsten innern wil ich es nicht weggeben , es ist so schÃ¶n aber es muss so schnell wie mÃ¶glich weg .
> 
> hab noch ne teile liste ...
> ...



"IT ONE" mit neuem Nickname?Zu geil 

Wenn man dein Profil liest,mÃ¼sste man kotzen 

Bike: Einige GT`s, Gesamtwert um die 9000 â¬...

Ps:WIR warten immernoch sehnsÃ¼chtig auf die Photos von deinen "FahrrÃ¤dern" ?!


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2008)

Was geht den hier ab?


----------



## GT_Biker (16. Oktober 2008)

ja klar... das andere profil wurde ja gelöscht... du kriegst garantiert keine bilder zu sehen, eins ist zwar oben, aber blind scheinst du ja auch noch zu sein und ihc weis das ich ein rad habe was in deutschland kein andere fährt .. von daher.. sag doch was du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (16. Oktober 2008)

GT_Biker schrieb:


> ja klar... das andere profil wurde ja gelöscht... du kriegst garantiert keine bilder zu sehen, eins ist zwar oben, aber blind scheinst du ja auch noch zu sein und ihc weis das ich ein rad habe was in deutschland kein andere fährt .. von daher.. sag doch was du willst



Wir sind beeindruckt.Weiter so.

Achso Jürgen GT bist du auch noch.Für nen blinden nicht schlecht wa?


----------



## GT_Biker (16. Oktober 2008)

das will ich ja stark hoffen, mach das ja nicht zum spaß hier.. wo kämen wir denn da hin ... wenn ich dich sehe muss ich glaube etwas mehr kotzen von daher, aber du kannst da ja auch nichts für..


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Oktober 2008)

GT_Biker schrieb:


> das will ich ja stark hoffen, mach das ja nicht zum spaß hier.. wo kämen wir denn da hin ... wenn ich dich sehe muss ich glaube etwas mehr kotzen von daher, aber du kannst da ja auch nichts für..



Macht nix


----------



## GT_Biker (16. Oktober 2008)

hab ich ja gesagt das du nichts dafür kannst von daher..


----------



## santacruza (16. Oktober 2008)

hier fährt wohl kaum einer ein rad das auch ein anderer hat,oder irre ich da  und wen interessiert bitte was sie kosten? wenn mal mehr räder und weniger bikemarkt anzeigen zu sehen wären dann wärs sicher ein sinnvolles profil für ein solches forum


----------



## GT_Biker (16. Oktober 2008)

ja selbstaufbauten sind ja klar ic rede aber von original fahrrädern bzw von diesem einem fahrrad... naja ihr macht das schon wenn ich euch nicht hätte wäre es nur halb so lustig hier.. omg was für typen...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2008)

könnt ihr mal bitte die stöcke wieder rausziehen? wir sind hier im GT-Unterforum, hier hat einst mal gute atmospäre geherscht.
gruß gtbiker


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Oktober 2008)

Da haste recht!

Hier mein GT RTS (Serienfahrrad) 






Und läuft und läuft...


----------



## gt-kolli (16. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal bitte die stöcke wieder rausziehen? wir sind hier im GT-Unterforum, hier hat einst mal gute atmospäre geherscht.
> gruß gtbiker



Hallo an aller Kotzer mein Kleiner hat heute morgen um 5.00 Uhr auch mein bett voll gekotzt.
besser sein Geld in GTRäder stecken als in Aktien
Ball flach halten, liebe Dein Nächsten, Respeckt untereinander, 
Leben und Leben lassen.......
oder einfach die Schnauze halten
Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## gt-kolli (16. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Syborg: Ich schließe mich gt-kolli an. Schöne GTS.
> Und dein Sohn hats gut
> gruß
> 
> p.s. kanns sein, dass am Zaskar die Sattelklemme verkehrtrum montiert is?



meine zwei (Emil und Gustav) bekommen auch ein GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melnibone (16. Oktober 2008)

@gt-kolli
kannst du nicht mal den link auf deine bilderstrecke rausnehmen? jedesmal muss ich draufklicken und sitz sabbernd vorm monitor.  
ist auch nicht viel besser als kotzen...


----------



## gt-kolli (16. Oktober 2008)

alles nur Fotomontage mein kleiner sappert auch gerade er Zahnt, überall liegen Tempos rum soll ich Dir mal ne Packung schicken


----------



## Melnibone (16. Oktober 2008)

ein eimer wär angebrachter...


----------



## gt-kolli (16. Oktober 2008)

würde mal gerne Deine GT sehen


----------



## Melnibone (16. Oktober 2008)

erwischt! war bisher zu faul... asche auf mein haupt!


----------



## kingmoe (16. Oktober 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> alles nur Fotomontage mein kleiner sappert auch gerade er Zahnt, überall liegen Tempos rum soll ich Dir mal ne Packung schicken



Mail die mal an und frage nach einem Sabberlatz für zahnende Babies.

http://www.casafeli.de/index.html

War für uns eine Offenbarung!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Oktober 2008)

@ agressor2 

hmhm ich habe hier den genau identischen Rahmen! Gleiche Lackierung, gleiche Farben, alle Schriftzüge nur bei mir steht drauf Avalanche 1.0?!

Mgh


----------



## Syborg (18. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Syborg: Ich schließe mich gt-kolli an. Schöne GTS.
> Und dein Sohn hats gut
> gruß
> 
> p.s. kanns sein, dass am Zaskar die Sattelklemme verkehrtrum montiert is?



Stimmt die Sattelklemme muss gedreht werden. Ist ein Würger von tune.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> @ agressor2
> 
> hmhm ich habe hier den genau identischen Rahmen! Gleiche Lackierung, gleiche Farben, alle Schriftzüge nur bei mir steht drauf Avalanche 1.0?!
> 
> Mgh



 merkwürdig, merkwürdig...
Ist dein Steuerrohr auch so elendig lang und relativ dünn?
Naja wenn sie optisch identisch sind, können sie aber auch aus verschiedenen Rohrsätzen geschweist worden sein. Mein Rahmen ist nämlich bleischwer und der Hinterbau ist weich, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass er mal verzogen war...
Und warum ein so schönes Farbschema nur bei einem Modell verwenden?



Syborg schrieb:


> Stimmt die Sattelklemme muss gedreht werden. Ist ein Würger von tune.
> 
> Gruß Syborg





gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen GT (18. Oktober 2008)

Pass mal auf......! Ich bin Jürgen GT aus Flensburg .Ich habe nur ein MTB! Wenn Du das nicht gut findest kann ich damit gut leben ,aber man muß nicht alle möglichen leute beschimpfen ! Ansonsten wünsche ICH ALLEN Fahradfahrern (GT ODER NICHT Ist EGAL) ein schönes Wochenende! Und seht nicht alles sooooo eng wir wollen duch alle nur Biken


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Jürgen GT schrieb:


> Pass mal auf......! Ich bin Jürgen GT aus Flensburg .Ich habe nur ein MTB! Wenn Du das nicht gut findest kann ich damit gut leben ,aber man muß nicht alle möglichen leute beschimpfen ! Ansonsten wünsche ICH ALLEN Fahradfahrern (GT ODER NICHT Ist EGAL) ein schönes Wochenende! Und seht nicht alles sooooo eng wir wollen duch alle nur Biken



 Gegen wen geht das denn jetz?? Mich? Oder wie oder was?


----------



## Jürgen GT (18. Oktober 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Wir sind beeindruckt.Weiter so.
> 
> Achso Jürgen GT bist du auch noch.Für nen blinden nicht schlecht wa?


 So ich hab heute zu dem Thema schon etwas geschrieben ! Es gibt nur "einen" Jürgen GT und ich habe auch nur ein Fahrrad !  Ich überlege noch ein Fully aufzubauen kann aber noch 1-2 Jahre dauernIch kann leider kein Geld drucken ! So nun nochmal alles gute und schimpft nicht immer so !(und wenn irgend so Typ behauptet das er GT`S für 9000 EU`S hat und will keine Bilder eistellen dann ist mir das egal ! Laßt ihn labern ! Gt for ever


----------



## Jürgen GT (18. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Gegen wen geht das denn jetz?? Mich? Oder wie oder was?


 So ich hoffe der Text klärt das ! Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe was hier abgeht  So muß nun Essen ! Bis denne Jürgen GT


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Oktober 2008)

Jürgen GT schrieb:


> So ich hab heute zu dem Thema schon etwas geschrieben ! Es gibt nur "einen" Jürgen GT und ich habe auch nur ein Fahrrad !  Ich überlege noch ein Fully aufzubauen kann aber noch 1-2 Jahre dauernIch kann leider kein Geld drucken ! So nun nochmal alles gute und schimpft nicht immer so !(und wenn irgend so Typ behauptet das er GT`S für 9000 EU`S hat und will keine Bilder eistellen dann ist mir das egal ! Laßt ihn labern ! Gt for ever



DANKE FÜR DIE AUFKLÄRUNG!
(Das Radl dass er loswerden will,sieht halt deinem GT halt sehr ähnlich aus).Deshlab dachte ich da an einen Zusammenhang.
Weist,wenn man schon einmal wie er ausm Forum fliegt,kann man sich bei solchen Typen ja alles mögliche denken.

Alles klaro,und kein Stress 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Thomasino (18. Oktober 2008)

@gigi: Klasse gell!!!!!!!

MFG 
Brüderchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Jürgen GT schrieb:


> So ich hoffe der Text klärt das ! Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe was hier abgeht  So muß nun Essen ! Bis denne Jürgen GT



Oukei


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Oktober 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Da haste recht!
> 
> Hier mein GT RTS (Serienfahrrad)
> 
> ...



Speedy, falls Du mal erwägen solltest es zu verkaufen, melde Dich bitte bei mir. Das RTS3 ist mein Jugendtraum, aber damals konnte ich es mir nicht leisten.


----------



## rettschge (19. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist er endlich nach 11Jahren Jugendtraum !!!!!!!!! Mein LTS Thermo
so jetzt noch paar Teile besorgen und einige Raritäten vom Keller hinschrauben. Denke in den nächsten Tagen gibts neue Bilder


----------



## Tucana (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist das ein Porsche im Hintergrund?


----------



## Tucana (19. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Tucana: 9,5?? Der Kauf hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!
> Ich find der Sattel mit den dicken Selle Italia Decals schlägt ein wenig aus der Reihe. Der rein schwarze Flite Titanium würde meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen. Aber mach es erstmal dreckig und fahr es ein, bevor du anfängst rumzubasteln
> gruß



Jop. Es war ziemlich lustig, ich war radfahren und bin bei meinem alten Zeichenlehrer vorbeigefahren (der wohnt auf dem Weg zum Wald). Da hab ich ihm einen kleinen Besuch abgestattet und ein älterer Herr kam vorbei. Ich hab ihm gesagt, er soll mal das Fahrrad heben, weils ja wirklich sehr leicht ist. Er hat es gehoben und war erstaunt, wie leicht es ist. 

Da hat er dem alten Knacker gesagt, er soll es auch mal heben und der meinte: hmmm, das sind 9.5kg. Ich meinte: Ne, das sind sicher mehr, ich tippe auf 10,5. 

Dann bin ich ne runde im Wald gefahren und zu Hause angekommen hab ich es gewogen. Als die Waage 9,5kg gezeigt hat, war ich erstmal etwas perplex. Der Alte hat ein gutes Handgefühl 

Ich bin mittlerweile jedes WE mit dem Bike unterwegs und es gefällt mir immer mehr. Es fährt sich so leicht, das gibt es gar nicht. Ein Traum 

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht viel verändert, nichtmal die Bremsen mussten eingestellt werden oder so. Lediglich die Griffe hab ich ausgetauscht (jetzt sind die schwarzen Lock-On GT Griffe drauf  )

Vorerst lasse ich das Bike so, wie es ist. Eventuell kommen im Frühjahr noch Eggbeater drauf (ich muss gestehen, ich hatte noch nie Klippedale). Ich weiß es aber nicht. 

Den Sattel finde ich persönlich sehr schön und bequem. Nur wegen der Optik wird vorerst nicht getauscht. 

PS: Schatzi war vorgestern auch mit Rad fahren 




Cheerio


----------



## rettschge (19. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ist das ein Porsche im Hintergrund?



Ja aber nur ein Boxter war auch ein Jugendtraum


----------



## spatzel (19. Oktober 2008)

So, nicht komplett GT,aber einfach Alu in seinen (meiner Meinung nach)schönsten Formen! Aus gegebenem Anlaß(das schöne Cirrus wird bald meinen Stall verlassen) musste ich heute noch ein paar Bilder machen. Bitteschön:


----------



## santacruza (19. Oktober 2008)

und gratuliere zum lts!das war auch mein traum. bins mal in der schweiz probegefahren und es war sooo geil.naja, jetzt wart ich auf mein lts in alu (das is dann sozusagen mein boxster )


----------



## Tiensy (21. Oktober 2008)

Aus Zufall entdeckt...

Mein erstes ordentliches Rad überhaupt und der eigentliche Anfang der ganzen InfeGTion.





Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Damals das Non-Plus-Ultra für mich.

Würd mich mal interessieren wo das Rad mittlerweile gelandet ist. Obwohl es schon fast 10 Jahre her ist, ich glaube die Teileliste sah mal so aus:

Rahmen: GT LTS Thermoplast 1996
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 BAM
VR: Tune King (schwarz) / D321
HR: Tune MAG (lila) / X517
VR-Bremse: Gustav M (die erste überhaupt)
HR-Bremse: XT V-Brake
Schaltwerk: XTR Inverse M950
Umwerfer: XT
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Stütze: Syncros
Vorbau: Ritchey Stiffy (oder so ähnlich)
Kurbeln: Race Face Forged

Beste Grüße.


----------



## rettschge (21. Oktober 2008)

Geil!!!!!!!!!!
Meins wird fast genauso. Nur SchwarzGelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (22. Oktober 2008)

@rettschge/tiensy

Das Thermoplast ist das einzige Fully unter der Sonne, das ich richtig schick finde. Wenn ich groß bin, will ich so eins auch noch mal haben. 

Glückwunsch jedem, der eins besitzt.

Wie ist eigentlich der Ruf eines solchen Rahmens? Gabs damals Kinderkrankheiten oder sind die Dinger mittlerweile technisch überholt oder zerbröseln oder oder...? Oder sind sie wie alle alten GTs nur geil?

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Oktober 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Ruf eines solchen Rahmens? Gabs damals Kinderkrankheiten oder sind die Dinger mittlerweile technisch überholt oder zerbröseln oder oder...? Oder sind sie wie alle alten GTs nur geil?
> 
> Gruß, Hendrik



Hallo Hendrik,

problematisch waren bei den Rahmen immer die Muffen bzw der Übergang zwischen Muffen und Thermoplast im Tretlagerbereich. Die Muffen reißen ab und an und der Übergang ist halt durch die Kerbung bruchgefährdet. 
Gebrochene Hinterbauten sind öfter mal zu sehen, manchmal an der (recht seltenen) Scheibenbremsaufnahme oder etwas höher bei der Dämpferaufnahme. Das ist allerdings stark abhängig von den Lagern. Wenn eins fest sitzt, die anderen aber federn brichts halt gerne mal, das hat mit der KOnstruktion nichts zu tun.


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2008)

@neoncrust: tolle rahmen, aber als fahrmaschine im regelmässigen einsatz nicht zu empfehlen. das ist auch der grund, warum ich noch keins habe


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @neoncrust: tolle rahmen, aber als fahrmaschine im regelmässigen einsatz nicht zu empfehlen. das ist auch der grund, warum ich noch keins habe



Machen aber tierischen Spaß


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2008)

daran besteht kein zweifel!


----------



## devil-lime (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub, ich hab es mal zwischendurch gehabt






Die Laufradcombo kam mir sehr bekannt vor.Schwarze und lila Tune naben. so sah es dann nach dem Umbau aus.
die Gabel und die Gustav M hat mittlerweile redsandow und den rahmen hab ich davidbelize verkauft, aber das ist jetzt auch schon ca.2 1/2 Jahre her.oder noch länger.
die Welt ist echt ein Dorf und die GT Welt sowieso.
Grüsse Karsten.
P.S: kann hoffentlich bald mein neues altes GT LTS 1000 präsentieren


Tiensy schrieb:


> Aus Zufall entdeckt...
> 
> Mein erstes ordentliches Rad überhaupt und der eigentliche Anfang der ganzen InfeGTion.
> 
> ...


----------



## mini.tom (22. Oktober 2008)

ich mal - bitte 
neues projekt 



ist noch viel arbeit dran - aber der winter kommt ja bald 
mfg
tom


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2008)

Schon wieder ein Xizang

Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir bald einen deutlichen Preisverfall bei Titan. Bankenkrise auf eine andere Art im GT-Forum


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir bald einen deutlichen Preisverfall bei Titan. Bankenkrise auf eine andere Art im GT-Forum



das sehe ich anders: die gemeinde hier scheint ihr geld so schlau angelegt zu haben, dass sie von der krise nicht betroffen ist und weiterhin munter titanrahmen kaufen kann   

@tom: glückwunsch und willkommen im x.o.c.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (22. Oktober 2008)

sag ich doch lieber sein Kröten in GT-Räder investieren als in Aktien
da  ist die Rendite besser


----------



## hoeckle (22. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders: die gemeinde hier scheint ihr geld so schlau angelegt zu haben, dass sie von der krise nicht betroffen ist und weiterhin munter titanrahmen kaufen kann


 
hehe... ja das stimmt... auch wenn aus dem kleinen nun ein großer zauberer wird...




versus schrieb:


> @tom: glückwunsch und willkommen im x.o.c.


 
glückwunsch tom  finde ja, daß dies das schönste baujahr ist... aber der cooks kommt schon noch weg oder...


----------



## mini.tom (22. Oktober 2008)

ja an dem schönen stück titan werde ich wohl noch viel dran rumschrauben 
und ja der cook kommt noch weg sowie auch der steuersatz "turm" + die purple teile + die ringle road spanner 
vielen dank für die blumen  und danke das ihr mich in eurem titankreis aufgenohmen habt 
ihr seit schuld - ihr habt mich damit infiziert - aber dafür bin ich euch dankbar 
mfg
tom


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> vielen dank für die blumen  und danke das ihr mich in eurem titankreis aufgenohmen habt
> ihr seit schuld - ihr habt mich damit infiziert - aber dafür bin ich euch dankbar
> mfg
> tom



Das gute Stück wirst Du auch nicht bereuen Der Unterschied zum Zaskar ist gewaltig schön


----------



## 38special (22. Oktober 2008)

für ne ausstellung von einem freund fotografiert. inzwischen bau ich es komplett wieder als mtb auf. also mit originalteilen aus der zeit aus der zb. vorbau und kurbeln sind.


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

38special schrieb:


> für ne ausstellung von einem freund fotografiert. inzwischen bau ich es komplett wieder als mtb auf. also mit originalteilen aus der zeit aus der zb. vorbau und kurbeln sind.



mir war so als hätte ich das grade schonmal geschrieben aber is wech ?? 

du solltest bei denem hinterrad aufpassen - die stellung des ventils deutet entweder daraufhin dass die decke schon gewandert ist oder sie wurde unsauber montiert - beides kann zu ventilabriss führen was vermeidbar und unnötig ist. erstens überwurfmutter des ventils raus, die braucht eh kein mensch und zweitens beim aufziehen talkum oder babypuder in den mantel streuen . das hilft auch ein wandern der decke zu verhindern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mir war so als hätte ich das grade schonmal geschrieben aber is wech ??
> 
> du solltest bei denem hinterrad aufpassen - die stellung des ventils deutet entweder daraufhin dass die decke schon gewandert ist oder sie wurde unsauber montiert - beides kann zu ventilabriss führen was vermeidbar und unnötig ist. erstens überwurfmutter des ventils raus, die braucht eh kein mensch und zweitens beim aufziehen talkum oder babypuder in den mantel streuen . das hilft auch ein wandern der decke zu verhindern...



Ganz ruhig Großer, er hat doch geschrieben, dass es wieder ein MTB wird. Und mit den Schlappen ballert er sicher nicht durchs Gelände ;-)

Schön, dass du wieder da bist. Aber wir hatten ja auch in deiner Sendepause das Vergnügen. Deine Unterlagen habe ich übrigens noch, keine Sorge


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Großer, er hat doch geschrieben, dass es wieder ein MTB wird. Und mit den Schlappen ballert er sicher nicht durchs Gelände ;-)
> 
> Schön, dass du wieder da bist. Aber wir hatten ja auch in deiner Sendepause das Vergnügen. Deine Unterlagen habe ich übrigens noch, keine Sorge



jaujau.. is auf der strasse aber auch blöd mit nem paltten rumzulaufen.. aber vielleichtd eswegen die turnschuhe


----------



## Briggtopp (24. Oktober 2008)

Es sieht finde ich ziemlich schnittig aus...würde es mir nochmal überlegen den Renner umzubauen. Es sei denn, er soll ins Gelände


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Oktober 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ich mal - bitte
> neues projekt
> mfg tom



...da muss bei schwarzem setup aber 'ne schwarze Stütze dran, Tom 
Smoke vorn fahren - es geht! Bei dem Baujahr gibt's ja keine Alternative.
Ich hätte übrigens noch eine schwarze Bologna über, auch wenn es das Jahr nicht trifft.

*Sehr, sehr schön - Glückwunsch!*

P.S. auch von mir: welcome back, kint


----------



## Tiensy (24. Oktober 2008)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich hab es mal zwischendurch gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten, hoffe Du hattest auch deinen Spaß mit dem Teil. Freut mich aber wirklich zu hören, dass der Rahmen noch bis heute existiert.

Und nachdem ich ja gewissermaßen eine Schwäche für schnittige Rennmaschinen habe.

Hier mein vollendet veredeltes Spitzen GTé


----------



## gtbiker (24. Oktober 2008)

richtig geil! 
ballern bis zum abwinken!


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

ich pack meinen gesammelten spam der letzten 25 seiten mal in ein post das machts leichter für euch es zu ignorieren...



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt, Karakoram Bj 89´.
> Noch keine 500 km gefahren, alles original Shimano Mountain LX.
> Weiß hier einer wie sich die Lackierung nennt?



granite oder rot aber deins is wohl granit 



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hallo Volker.
> Mein Mitbewohner hat zum Wohnzimmer immer gesagt: "Für eine Garage ists ganz gemütlich".
> ...



den spruch kenn ich bezogen auf meine wohnung auch ...



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat nicht noch jemand ne Starregabel für ein 91 Zaskar ????



das wichtigste post im wichtigsten faden im wichtigsten forum seit gründung des internets und es ist ein gesuch für ne starrgabel. mann hätte im 6061er post auch ein bike aus 6061 zeigen können, aber nein... 

rein müssen tut ne 2x4 wovon ich evtl noch eine über hätte.. wenns noch aktuell ist sag bescheid dann krame ich mal. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> (warum habe ich nur meine Tange Switchblade verkauft )



weil sie imho in nem zassi eh sch*** aussieht - viel zu schlank gebaut die gute...




zaskar-le schrieb:


> Oh, hoher Besuch hier
> Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein kurzes Willkommen!
> lg, Christian



nach und nach bekommen wir sie alle... willkommen.




kingmoe schrieb:


> So, bevor hier gar keine (GT-) Bilder mehr kommen, nochmal zwei Rey Signature Frames von Korat und mir :




dann sind sie endlich und letzendlich wohlbehalten angekommen... sind schick die dinger... das rechte ist deins moe ? 




oliversen schrieb:


> ...
> GT Bravado, Schweissdatum 12/91, fast originaler Zustand und gut in Schuss.
> Mein erstes Groove Tube
> 
> ...



schönes rad so eins hatte ich auch mal - in etwa im gleichen zusatnd allerdings in 16"... is ein schönes rad... Glückwunsch. solltest du wieder erwarten irgendwas davon verkaufen wollen zb die gabel...die suche ich händeringend ...  und wenn du irgendwas dafür brauchst ein paar teilchen hab ich hier auch noch liegen ...pass aufs innenlager auf - die schalen mit ausgesetzter verzahnung sind relativ sch**+ zu lösen - aber evtl findest du bei den klassikern nen abnehmer dafür weils die halt auch nur in dem jahr gab...irgendjemand suchte da so eine... und die rechte dustcap in der kurbel sitzt zu tief... 



Road Rider schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zusammenschweissen bringt da nix. was du machen kannst und was auch gut funktioniert ist : den oberen teil am riss abtrennen - ne stahlhülse reinsetzen die überstand hat und wo du die sattelkelmmschelle rüberlegst - udn die aussen festschweissen lassen. das geht zur not auch mit nem elektro schweissgerät das eh in jede werkzeug kiste gehört... gut dann is auch ne neue stütze fällig aber irgendwas is ja immer. 



dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich suche auch noch eine schwarze bologna lite gabel, aber 100 dollar?
> weiß leider nicht fü wieviel die zzt gehandelt werden?



also nos is erstmal schon relativ selten dazu kommt das die je nach jahrgang auch noch teilweise unterschiedlich aussahen - die 93er ist zb sehr schlank und deutlich seltener als die dickbackige spätere version... 



neuroncrust schrieb:


> @ versus:
> Mir wurde gesagt, Canti-Hebel und V-Brakes würden zusammen nicht funktionieren, weil dann kein definierter Druckpunkt mehr da ist und so die Dosierbarkeit flöten geht. Das stimmt aber so nicht und mag auch von der Kombination der Komponenten abhängen. Der Druckpunkt bei mir hat sich zwar verlagert und ist etwas "weicher" geworden, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell. Dafür sind V-Brakes einfach die bessere Konstruktion - auch optisch ist das aufgeräumter, quietschen nicht und packen sehr gut. Hatte vorher aber noch andere Bremskörper dran, die hinten zum Quietschen neigten. Man muss es einfach ausprobieren.
> Grüße, Hendrik




das ist, wie auch die leistung von cantis im allgemeinen von den vrbauten teilen abhängig. nen avid canti hebel funktioniert tadellos mit v's desgleichen funktionieren die shimano Vbrake hebel ab stx auch mit cantis - knackpunkt ist die druckpunktverstellung. alles was diese verstellung nicht hat hängt von der kombi der komponenten ab, aber generell gesprochen - ist das eher unfunktionial (?). 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Überholverbot schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 96er Zaskar LE in schwarz eloxiert, mit Müsing gabel
> ...



beides sehr geile räder - dein weissbereifter renner gefällt mir immer wieder moe. aber mir wären die reifen rein optisch nen tick zu breit udn den sattel aber den magts du ja so gerne... 

haralds rad hat in meinen augen noch nen anderen aspekt - ich dachte sofort an die ganz alten motoräder aus den 20ernn sowas hier : 






da ist wohl vornehmlich der tiefe lenker und sattl udn der etwas wuchtigere rohrsatz grund für... hattest du testweise mal ne springer gabel drin ? 




Tiensy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



profile stiffy - rautenförmiger querschnitt des rohrs. den hatte ich im ersten lts drin. schöner vorbau mir immer noch unbegreiflich warum die bike oder wars die mtb ?  den damals so verissen hat...


----------



## muttipullover (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Tiensy:
Ganz schön schnittig dein Sportgerät und super straight aufgebaut, klasse!!!
Das Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tiensy (24. Oktober 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ganz schön schnittig dein Sportgerät und super straight aufgebaut, klasse!!!
> Das Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.
> Gruß Steffen



8455g


----------



## muttipullover (24. Oktober 2008)

Da ist ja mein RR schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (25. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein Avalanche für den weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## GT-Man (25. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem Cosmic Sunrise jetzt mal was ein aktueller Zaskar Rahmen. Eben beim großen E... für knapp 280 Dollar inkl. Versand ersteigert: Zaskar Expert 2008er Rahmen neu



Wenn´s schon nicht für carbonschwarz reicht, dann wenigstens für aluschwarz.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2008)

Nett. Sagmal hast Du einen Bikeshop, oder lagerst Du da Unmengen an Ersatzteilen?


----------



## Melnibone (25. Oktober 2008)

Das wird wohl nur das Foto aus der Bucht sein... aber netter Rahmen.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Triturbo (25. Oktober 2008)

Schick! Könntest du ihn mal auf die Wage stellen, falls du eine zur Hand hast?


----------



## oldman (25. Oktober 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> hier mal mein Avalanche für den weg zur Arbeit:



obacht, so bricht Dir das Sattelgestell, schieb das Teil mal nen cm retour...


----------



## GT-Man (25. Oktober 2008)

Melnibone schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nur das Foto aus der Bucht sein...



Richtig, anscheinend ist der Verkäufer ein US-Bikeshop gewesen. Ich habe den Rahmen auch erst heute geschossen und nun wartet er auf seine Verschiffung.


----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2008)

An den Grenzen des Reiches





Ist gar nicht weit weg von daheim.


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Oktober 2008)

Da sind die Teile ja. Aus einem Zaskar mit P-Bone in ein Zaskar mit P-Bone. Haben die Speichen gepasst oder hast neue genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2008)

Speichen ja, Nippel Nein. Also alles prima.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Karsten, hoffe Du hattest auch deinen Spaß mit dem Teil. Freut mich aber wirklich zu hören, dass der Rahmen noch bis heute existiert.
> 
> Und nachdem ich ja gewissermaßen eine Schwäche für schnittige Rennmaschinen habe.
> 
> Hier mein vollendet veredeltes Spitzen GTé



Geil!




GT-Man schrieb:


> Nach dem Cosmic Sunrise jetzt mal was ein aktueller Zaskar Rahmen. Eben beim großen E... für knapp 280 Dollar inkl. Versand ersteigert: Zaskar Expert 2008er Rahmen neu
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn´s schon nicht für carbonschwarz reicht, dann wenigstens für aluschwarz.



Schön schön Mich würds mal interessieren ob das gute Stück baugleich mit meinem 07er Zaskar Team is.
Kannst du das mal überprüfen, wenn er da is? Wenn du Detailphotos von meinem Rahmen zum Vergleich brauchst sag bescheid.
gruß


----------



## kathoz (26. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> obacht, so bricht Dir das Sattelgestell, schieb das Teil mal nen cm retour...



jupp das stimmt , ist mir beim upload des bildes auch schon aufgefallen aber ich hab halt morgens noch die stütze und den sattel getauscht und das Bild gemacht ohne beides noch auszurichten.
jetzt passt alles


----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie im anderen Thread angedroht; ich habe es aufgebaut.





















Edith: Nächste Woche dann mit artgerechter Bereifung.


----------



## minhang (26. Oktober 2008)

SEHR schön... aber bitte was sollen diese Reifen???


----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

Hommage am GT IT Prototypen von 2005: 






oder einfacher gesagt: Ich hatte keine anderen Reifen parat.  Nächste Woche hat es dann die richtigen Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (26. Oktober 2008)

SEHR SEHR SEHR GEIL!

Die "richtigen" Reifen sind morgen unterwegs! 






Ps:Sind das Hadley's?

Grüsse Rafa der böse Wolf


----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

JAAAAAAAA, Reifen! 

Jupp, sind rote Hadleys! Die hintere mit 72 Zähne Freilauf glaube ich, ich müsste mal nachzählen. Hatte die Laufräder komplett in den USA ersteigert.


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Hadley's sind halt einfach sweeeet 

Hatte die mit 108pkt rasterung (abartig)

Ich baue ende des Jahres auch ein DHi auf,das wäre ne feine alternative zu den ratternden HopeProII (fährt jeder mittlerweile)

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die Hadleys sind sehr feine Teile! War überglücklich als ich diese in rot gesehen habe dass ich sie einfach ersteigern musste. Welches DHi baust du dir auf? Erste oder zweite Generation?


----------



## Tiensy (26. Oktober 2008)

@lupo: 

Wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut. Und vor allem auch bis in jedes einzelne Detail durchdacht und durchgezogen. 

Jetzt nur noch ein Satz ordentliche DH Reifen drauf und dann viel Spaß 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## kathoz (26. Oktober 2008)

so wurde nun auch mal endlich fertig mein xizang..schwelg 




kritik , anregungen oder ähnliches gerne erwünscht


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ja, die Hadleys sind sehr feine Teile! War überglücklich als ich diese in rot gesehen habe dass ich sie einfach ersteigern musste. Welches DHi baust du dir auf? Erste oder zweite Generation?



Das aktuelle 2008er


----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> so wurde nun auch mal endlich fertig mein xizang..schwelg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! Ouri Grips, gell? Ich finde sie sehr passend. Ist das eine Syncros Titanstütze?

@Rafa:

Na dann...! Bin gespannt


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2008)

@kathoz: sieht - so weit man es sehen kann - sehr gut aus.

mehr und v.a. grössere bilder wären schön, dann könnte die kritik auch etwas mehr ins detail gehen.

@lupo: nicht mein ressort, aber das ist ein wirklich gelungener aufbau.


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @kathoz: sieht - so weit man es sehen kann - sehr gut aus.
> 
> mehr und v.a. grössere bilder wären schön, dann könnte die kritik auch etwas mehr ins detail gehen.



detailkritik geht doch immer...  zb das ein bike aufm foto immr besser aussieht wen man die eigene formschwäche nach nem Anstieg kaschiert und einen dicken gang statt dem granny gear reinlegt ...
ansosnten find ichs auch schick - das blaue elox am sattelschnellspanner hätte ich mir geschenkt, das passt wahrsch nicht ganz so gut zum lack der sid und ourys. und kanns sein dass die hebelstellung (sieht zumindest beim rechten so aus ) relativ heftig ist ? 


und ein echt schönes dhi. ich würde fast übrlegen es so mit den reifen zu lassen und für die strasse zu nutzen... 
soeben durch das dhi hat sich meine projektierung verschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Komplimente!

War eben noch eine kleine Runde in der Stadt fahren, Treppenfahren mit dem Ding ist geil, als ob keine da wären!


----------



## GT-Man (26. Oktober 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Schick! Könntest du ihn mal auf die Wage stellen, falls du eine zur Hand hast?



Der Verkäufer schrieb was von "3lbs. 14oz". Aber ich glaube auch die neuen Zaskars sind - wie auch die alten - als Leichtbauprojekte nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl.

@Lupo: Super stimmiger Aufbau! Top!!


----------



## Triturbo (26. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer schrieb was von "3lbs. 14oz". Aber ich glaube auch die neuen Zaskars sind - wie auch die alten - als Leichtbauprojekte nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl.
> 
> @Lupo: Super stimmiger Aufbau! Top!!



Danke, 3 pounds 14 oz = 1.75 kilograms. Lecihtbau muss ja auch nicht sein und dafür haben sie mehr Charakter als jeder Scott o.ä. Rahmen, hatte mich auch nur mal interessiert und schöner sind sie zudem auch noch.  und vllt. komme ich ja mal zu einem


----------



## kathoz (26. Oktober 2008)

@Lupo jupp ist ne Syncros Titan zuerst war eine normale in Schwarz wie auch auf einem Bild zu sehen montiert diese habe ich aber ausgetauscht.
und griffe sind ouri`s die passen wirklich geil zum blau der gabel.
@kint ja hast recht die blaue Klemme harmoniert nicht 100% zu den griffen und der gabel aber ich wollte einen kontrast beim übergang Rahmen zur Stütze schaffen aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.
so auf wunsch nun gerne natürlich noch einige detail Bilder werde die Tage auch noch einige mehr machen und in meinem Fotolbum einfügen:





































im großen und ganzen möchte ich den "schwarz anteil" noch nach und nach so weit es geht minimieren.


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde es wirkmlich sehr hübsch und habe auch im detail nicht viel zu meckern.
es sieht vor allem auch so aus, als könnte man es auch noch richtig fahren!

die sattelklemme passt sehr gut zu den decals, aber sven hat schon recht. elox und lack/gummi im selben ton ist schon meist schwierig. 
wenn man ansonsten noch etwas suchen wollen würde, dann vielleicht die "modernen" rf kettenblätter, die nicht so recht zum klassischen rest passen. aber da ist tatsächlich drauf gesch...

glückwunsch zu dem tollen bike !


----------



## SingleLight (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, 1A Bike. Ich würde damit voll zufrieden sein und schon nichts mehr ändern wollen, harmoniert doch alles prima. Ist sicher nicht einmal langsam das Ding Viel Spass damit, über den "schwarz Anteil" würde ich mir nicht sooo viele Gedanken machen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Schleuder!
Einziger kleiner "Kritikpunkt": Es dürfte wohl gerne eine Nummer größer sein?!


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (27. Oktober 2008)

@kathoz: Einfach nur schön! Um den "Schwarzanteil" zu minimieren, könnte ich mir noch gut Schwalbe-Reifen mit blauer Lauffläche vorstellen (z.B. Black-Shark o.ä., auch wenn man die so gut wie nicht mehr bekommt...). Aus eigener Erfahrung aber dann nur zu Showzwecken, da sie sich verdammt schnell runterrubbeln (daher bekommt man sie wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ! Zum fahren sind die Black Jack aber schon gut...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Schleuder!
> Einziger kleiner "Kritikpunkt": Es dürfte wohl gerne eine Nummer größer sein?!



Komisch, das war auch mein erster Gedanke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal meine GT's vorstellen.
> 
> Als erstes mein LTS



Hallo Syborg,

etwas spät (ich hatte Rechnerprobleme zwischendurch) aber immerhin, sehr schick geworden Dein LTS  . Du hast nicht zuviel versprochen. Kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Ton in Ton, viel poliertes ALU... blaue Decals auf Rahmen und Gabel (tolle Funktion dazu). Nun zur schon sehr speziellen, wirklich nur konstruktiven Kritik:
- Rahmen scheint gemessen an der Auszuglänge der Sattelstütze etwas groß zu sein, Sattel zu weit vorne. (Wenn es ein "top pull" Rahmen wäre würde ich gerne mit Dir tauschen... )
- Ist das wirklich ein 7005er Alu- Hauptrahmen? Ich kenne die nur als 6061er, die späteren LTS 2 hatte 7005er 
- Die Decals weisen auf ein "Team" Modell hin und damit ist es 6061er Material
- bau den silbernen SYNCROS Lenker dran und den polierten Vorbau ODER ne schwarze Stütze (in dem Fall verkauf mir den silbenen SYNCROS Lenker )- ent- oder weder
Die gelben HÜGIs passen zwar irgendwie zu den Decals aber irgendwie finde ich sie in der farbigkeit auch störend
- Die Felgenaufkleber (von der anderen Seite zu sehen) nerven, sind zu modern für das Rad

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp, nimm graue Reifen mit schwarzen Flanken (z. B. v. Michelin) passen zum Thema poliertes Alu besser und haben nicht diese unpassende orange Schrift. 

Aber bitte, ist alles nur mein persönlicher Geschmack, es ist schon sehr sehr schön geworden


----------



## kathoz (27. Oktober 2008)

danke an alle für das große Lob freut mich,
@ Kingmoe & LTS-Spinner die rahmengröße passt perfekt für mich ich denke das Bild mit der schwarzen Syncros täuscht da etwas anderes vor aber ich hatte die nur mal kurz zum betrachten und Foto schiessen eingesteckt und später wieder gegen die Titan getauscht.


----------



## Tucana (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei manchen Fahrrädern denke ich mir echt, ob sie überhaupt gefahren werden oder nicht ...


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Oktober 2008)

@ kathoz: Ein wirklich schickes Teil! Höchstens vielleicht noch ne Turbine in SID-blau?

Ach ja- es ist endlich fahrbereit!





Es ist zwar noch nicht im Wunschzustand, aber zumindest erstmal fahrbar! Lenker und Vorbau schwebt mir was älteres von Syncros in poliert, Kurbel ebenfalls eine ältere RF (IB...) in poliert vor. Und vielleicht irgendwann mal X0...
Ansonsten freu ich mich auf den ersten Ausritt.


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo Syborg,
> 
> etwas spät (ich hatte Rechnerprobleme zwischendurch) aber immerhin, sehr schick geworden Dein LTS  . Du hast nicht zuviel versprochen. Kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Ton in Ton, viel poliertes ALU... blaue Decals auf Rahmen und Gabel (tolle Funktion dazu). Nun zur schon sehr speziellen, wirklich nur konstruktiven Kritik:
> - Rahmen scheint gemessen an der Auszuglänge der Sattelstütze etwas groß zu sein, Sattel zu weit vorne. (Wenn es ein "top pull" Rahmen wäre würde ich gerne mit Dir tauschen... )
> ...



Hallo LTS-Spinner,
Danke für Deine Meinung 
Der Rahmen ist in der Tat groß, ist ein 21" Rahmen wie Du ja weißt. Mal sehen ob er mir in der Tat nicht doch zu groß ist. Ist entgegen dem Aufkleber 6061 Alu, die Team Decals sind nicht Original sondern vom Vorbesitzer. Die Hügis hatte ich noch rumliegen und wurden deshalb verbaut. Bin damit aber auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die Felgenaufkleber stören mich jedoch nicht. Jetzt werd ichs erstmal einfahren und ausgiebig testen, dann werd ich weitersehen. 
Bis demnächst
Gruß Syborg


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> @Lupo jupp ist ne Syncros Titan zuerst war eine normale in Schwarz wie auch auf einem Bild zu sehen montiert diese habe ich aber ausgetauscht.
> und griffe sind ouri`s die passen wirklich geil zum blau der gabel.
> @kint ja hast recht die blaue Klemme harmoniert nicht 100% zu den griffen und der gabel aber ich wollte einen kontrast beim übergang Rahmen zur Stütze schaffen aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.
> so auf wunsch nun gerne natürlich noch einige detail Bilder werde die Tage auch noch einige mehr machen und in meinem Fotolbum einfügen:
> ...



Tolles Rad kathoz 
Titan würde mir auch noch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAA, Reifen!
> 
> Jupp, sind rote Hadleys! Die hintere mit 72 Zähne Freilauf glaube ich, ich müsste mal nachzählen. Hatte die Laufräder komplett in den USA ersteigert.



Toller Aufbau Lupo !


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ kathoz: Ein wirklich schickes Teil! Höchstens vielleicht noch ne Turbine in SID-blau?
> 
> Ach ja- es ist endlich fahrbereit!
> 
> ...



*Glückwunsch zu dem Aufbau tofu1000 ! Gefällt mir gut*


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Bei manchen Fahrrädern denke ich mir echt, ob sie überhaupt gefahren werden oder nicht ...



Hi Tucana,
klar werden die Räder hier gefahren. Das eine mehr, das andere etwas weniger. Und ich hab zur Zeit Rücken  und fahr aus diesem Grund etwas weniger.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2008)

Das ist zum Fahren ;-)


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Hallo LTS-Spinner,
> Danke für Deine Meinung
> Der Rahmen ist in der Tat groß, ist ein 21" Rahmen wie Du ja weißt. Mal sehen ob er mir in der Tat nicht doch zu groß ist.



Ist nen 20er, nicht nen 21er  (mußte mich hier von Kint auch belehren lassen...  )

Aber Du weißt ja noch dass ich hier noch nen 19er Rahmendreieck für Dich liegt....


----------



## Syborg (28. Oktober 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> @Lupo jupp ist ne Syncros Titan zuerst war eine normale in Schwarz wie auch auf einem Bild zu sehen montiert diese habe ich aber ausgetauscht.
> und griffe sind ouri`s die passen wirklich geil zum blau der gabel.
> @kint ja hast recht die blaue Klemme harmoniert nicht 100% zu den griffen und der gabel aber ich wollte einen kontrast beim übergang Rahmen zur Stütze schaffen aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht......
> 
> im großen und ganzen möchte ich den "schwarz anteil" noch nach und nach so weit es geht minimieren.



*Ich hätt noch ein paar SID blaue Hügis hier liegen, die würden perfekt zu dem Rad passen !* 

Gruß
Syborg


----------



## Syborg (28. Oktober 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Ist nen 20er, nicht nen 21er  (mußte mich hier von Kint auch belehren lassen...  )
> 
> Aber Du weißt ja noch dass ich hier noch nen 19er Rahmendreieck für Dich liegt....



Was red ich die ganze Zeit von einem 21er, ist selbstverständlich ein 20er Rahmen. Der passt eigentlich perfekt von der Geometrie her. Die Bomber auf den Fotos ist eine mit 130mm Federweg. Das geht gar nicht !!! Bin mir vorgekommen wie auf einem Chopper . Dann hab ich zum probieren eine mit 100 mm eingebaut und das ist ideal. (Hätt auf Dich hören sollen LTS-Spinner!!  )
Gruß
Syborg


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Der passt eigentlich perfekt von der Geometrie her.



Der 19er ist kaum anders, verträgt aber wegen des kürzeren Steuerrohres so lange Gabeln, mehr Schrittfreiheit gibts dazu.



Syborg schrieb:


> Die Bomber auf den Fotos ist eine mit 130mm Federweg. Das geht gar nicht !!! Bin mir vorgekommen wie auf einem Chopper . Dann hab ich zum probieren eine mit 100 mm eingebaut und das ist ideal.



Was sag ich... schau mal genau in meine Fotos zum Thema Einbauhöhe in 19er und 20er, im 19er würde die noch gehen, im 20er ist- wie Du schon sagst- die 100er nahezu ideal, wenn man bei der langen Gabel mal abspringen muß leuten die Glocken schnell zum jüngsten Gericht  (ist selbst mir mit 93er Schrittlänge auf dem 20er öfter so ergangen) außerdem wird die Tretlagerhöhe sehr hoch und die Fuhre kippelig bzw. stelzig, nix für technische, enge Trails. Soweit ich weiß kann man die aber auf 110 runtertraveln...  (die 100er Bomber hatte mir bei ruppigen Abfahrten etwas zu wenig "Luft" zum Ende hin => mach sie auf 110mm und die Macht ist mit Dir ).


----------



## kathoz (29. Oktober 2008)

@Syborg



> Ich hätt noch ein paar SID blaue Hügis hier liegen, die würden perfekt zu dem Rad passen !



die wären in der tat mochmal eine überlegung wert  , vieleicht werden wir uns da irgendwie einig wenn du sie abgeben möchtest !


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

kleines lightning update: 
neu sind ein feiner king cage flaschenhalter (statt ringle-nachbau) und ein gorilla-booster (tom, der war nos ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (30. Oktober 2008)




----------



## chrrup150 (30. Oktober 2008)

einfach schön


----------



## kathoz (30. Oktober 2008)

finde es auch einfach nur zeitlos schön


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

dankeschön! 
eventuell kommt bald noch eine fox f 80 rlt dran (falls sie farblich auch so gut passt wie die float) und bei stütze/vorbau würde ich gerne was einheitliches (thomson, tune, oder syncros) haben.


----------



## korat (30. Oktober 2008)

spricht etwas gegen einen stahl- oder titanvorbau?
etwas grazileres als den syncros fände ich jedenfalls schön bei dünnerem geröhr.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2008)

korat schrieb:


> spricht etwas gegen einen stahl- oder titanvorbau?
> etwas grazileres als den syncros fände ich jedenfalls schön bei dünnerem geröhr.





Schwarzer Salsa


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> dankeschön!
> eventuell kommt bald noch eine fox f 80 rlt dran (falls sie farblich auch so gut passt wie die float) und bei stütze/vorbau würde ich gerne was einheitliches (thomson, tune, oder syncros) haben.



Immernoch schön!
Und bei der Stütze hab ich mir grad gedacht, dass die nich so zum Rest ganz passt Also gute Idee
Wie wärs denn mit Syntace?
gruß


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2008)

danke für die tipps!
ti-vorbauten sind in vernüftigen längen schwer zu bekommen, oder hat jemand eine gute quelle?
an einen salsa hatte ich auch schon gedacht und beim radladen meines vertrauens auch schon ausgiebig beäugt. da stellt sich aber die frage nach der passenden stütze.
seit gestern habe ich die option an eine syncros ti stütze zu kommen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht, ob sie zum finish passt. dazu müsste dann ein schwarzer nicht-klappie her.
die verbaute tune stütze ist schön leicht und die vorbauten mag ich auch (ja, wirklich ;-)
es gäbe noch die thomson variante, wobei die auch nicht wirklich viel schlanker ist.
syntace ist zwar in sachen haltbarkeit und gewicht topp, hat aber für mich so viel sexappeal wie ein vw passat. ausserdem würde eine syntace stütze imo schlechter zum rest passen, als die tune.  

es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Syborg (31. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> danke für die tipps!
> ti-vorbauten sind in vernüftigen längen schwer zu bekommen, oder hat jemand eine gute quelle?
> an einen salsa hatte ich auch schon gedacht und beim radladen meines vertrauens auch schon ausgiebig beäugt. da stellt sich aber die frage nach der passenden stütze.
> seit gestern habe ich die option an eine syncros ti stütze zu kommen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht, ob sie zum finish passt. dazu müsste dann ein schwarzer nicht-klappie her.
> ...



Der hier würde ganz gut zu Deinem Bike passen 





http://www.velo-direct.ch/products.php?s=4


Gruß Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> danke für die tipps!
> ti-vorbauten sind in vernüftigen längen schwer zu bekommen, oder hat jemand eine gute quelle?
> an einen salsa hatte ich auch schon gedacht und beim radladen meines vertrauens auch schon ausgiebig beäugt. da stellt sich aber die frage nach der passenden stütze.
> seit gestern habe ich die option an eine syncros ti stütze zu kommen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht, ob sie zum finish passt. dazu müsste dann ein schwarzer nicht-klappie her.
> ...



Stimmt. Die Syntace P6 passt nich wirklich. Aber Lenker und Vorbau sähen bestimmt nich verkehrt aus. Wenns dir nich gefällt kannmer aber nix machen...Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich
Der Syncros Vorbau von Syborg scheint recht hell zu sein und nen Blaustich zu haben...Zumal er als Billigvariante angepriesen ist

Hast du da ne Reduzierhülse im Sattelrohr, oder was ist das helle da am Übergang von Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr?

Und mein Gedanke, dass die Tune Stütze nich passt, kam mir weil die Befestigungskonstruktion zu kompliziert für den Aufbau aussieht. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine
gruß


----------



## Tucana (31. Oktober 2008)

Versus, das ist ein wunderschönes Fahrrad! Sehr harmonisch und ne tolle Ausstattung!


----------



## Syborg (31. Oktober 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Versus, das ist ein wunderschönes Fahrrad! Sehr harmonisch und ne tolle Ausstattung!



Ich kann Tucana voll und ganz zustimmen. Ist ein sehr schönes und in sich stimmiges Rad, fährt sich bestimmt auch gut.  
Wenn die Decals dann noch dran sind ist es nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Tucana (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich es ohne Decals auch total fesch  
Wenn nicht sogar fescher als mit ..


----------



## LTS-Spinner (31. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



Seeehr chick, nen Triple Triangle braucht keine Decals...  mich stört nur der 0° SYNCROS, macht den Spacerturm nötig und kippt dadurch das Verhältnis Steuerrohr/ "Lenkerturm" in Ungleichgewicht, zuviel dickes schwarz... mit nem 15er würde das besser aussehen. Ach ja, und da gehört ne Syncrosstütze in schwarz dran...
Ist der mattiert, wenn ja wie?


----------



## Kint (31. Oktober 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Seeehr chick, nen Triple Triangle braucht keine Decals...  mich stört nur der 0° SYNCROS, macht den Spacerturm nötig und kippt dadurch das Verhältnis Steuerrohr/ "Lenkerturm" in Ungleichgewicht, zuviel dickes schwarz... mit nem 15er würde das besser aussehen. Ach ja, *und wenn *nen syncros vorbau,  *dann *gehört ne Syncrosstütze in schwarz dran...
> Ist der mattiert, wenn ja wie?



seh ich alles genauso. lightnings waren matt ab werk nur xizangs hatten das glänzende finish.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön Herr versus! 

Je öfter ich dein Schmuckstück anschaue, desto seltener denke ich an die Decals.  - Ohne sie sieht es tatsächlich sehr dezent und stimmig aus. 

Über den Import der XXL Toblerone muss ich mir dann wohl ab sofort Gedanken machen. 

Leider kann ich mein fertiges Lightning noch nicht zeigen. - Leute, wer hat auch ernsthaft daran geglaubt?  

Meins wird aber doch Decals haben. Basta! 

Tom


----------



## -lupo- (31. Oktober 2008)

Very, very nice, Versus!


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Oktober 2008)

Superschick! 



versus schrieb:


> seit gestern habe ich die option an eine syncros ti stütze zu kommen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht, ob sie zum finish passt. dazu müsste dann ein schwarzer nicht-klappie her.


Lass Vorbau und Stütze schwarz - also keine Syncros Ti 
Das sieht grad im Gesamtpaket sehr harmonisch aus.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Schwarzer Salsa


Das wäre wirklich obersexy!



LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> ...der 0° SYNCROS, macht den Spacerturm nötig und kippt dadurch das Verhältnis Steuerrohr/ "Lenkerturm" in Ungleichgewicht, zuviel dickes schwarz... mit nem 15er würde das besser aussehen.



...dann passt aber das horizontale Verhältnis OR und Vorbau nicht mehr, schaut unsportlich und m.E. wenig harmonisch aus.
Der Spacerturm ist doch noch im sehr gut erträglich Rahmen.

Ich finde es jetzt schon toll.
Vielleicht noch den Salsa, vielleicht noch eine schwarze Syncros-Stütze, aber das ist eher individueller Geschmack. 
Die Funktion der jetzt schon verbauten Teile ist ja über alle Zweifel erhaben. Ein feines Rad!


----------



## hoeckle (31. Oktober 2008)

na herr versus da werden wir ja langsam rot was.... 

auch von mir ein wenig kritik... sattelstütze und vorbau, da haben die vorredner nicht unrecht. und wenn du schon dabei bist würde ich, an deiner stelle, sattel und lenker tauschen... habe da noch so einen Ti White Bros.... nee im ernst, sattel ist schwierig aber ein klassischer flite oder gar brooks würde schon noch was rausholen...

derdessenbaustellengeradestagnieren...


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2008)

@feri: ein bisschen vielleicht ;-)

danke für die vielen rückmeldungen und anregungen! 

sobald ich an einen "klassischen" flite tt komme, wird der slk getauscht.

das problem mit der stütze ist, dass das sitzrohr 27.4mm durchmesser hat.
einen shim für 27.2 kann man kaum herstellen, kaufen schon gar nicht.
für die jetzt verbaute 27.0 stütze verwende ich ein 0.1mm silberblech, was sehr gut funktioniert. ich habe schwarze syncros-stützen in 27.2 und 26.8 im bestand, allerdings hätte ich gerne für sub 10kg ein paar gramm an vorbau und stütze eingespart.
deshalb die idee tune...

15° finde ich zu steil und der spacerturm wird sicher noch um 1cm reduziert, wenn ich sicher bin welche gabel dran bleibt (float r, oder rlt).


----------



## GTdanni (31. Oktober 2008)

Weil das Bild so schön ist und ich einen neuen LRS habe zeig ich mein Rage mal wieder. 



 



Cu danni


----------



## Kint (31. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Weil das Bild so schön ist und ich einen neuen LRS habe zeig ich mein Rage mal wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kurz erschrocken - dann erkannt das die "damenrad-strebe- abgesenktes-Oberrohr" doch nur das geländer im hintergrund war... puh...

immer wieder schön das rage...


----------



## korat (1. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das problem mit der stütze ist, dass das sitzrohr 27.4mm durchmesser hat.



eben fiel mir noch ein, wenn wir schon alle dabei sind: meine wahl wäre ein schwarzer salsa und eine schwarze xtr-stütze (!!!).
mit dem maß ist das leider tatsächlich ein problem.
aber du machst das schon! flite:


----------



## gt-kolli (1. November 2008)

hallo versus,
zeitlos geil Gratulation 
Gruß gt-kolli


----------



## versus (1. November 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> hallo versus,
> zeitlos geil Gratulation
> Gruß gt-kolli



danke!

@korat: xtr hätte schon was, aber die hatte etwas setback und das rad passt mit gerader stütze wie angegossen. 

ach ja, ein matter ti-lenker (so in richtung titec/bontrager) wäre auch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (1. November 2008)

Meine neu aufgebaute Fräse. Kam als Tauschrahmen für mein Chucker1.0 aus 2006. 
Superleicht - gerade mal 12Kilos und muss im Moment für alles herhalten - auch die 
großen Drops aufm Hometrail. War eigentlich nur zum dirten gedacht.

Wer Interesse hat --> ich hab den Rahmen nochmal (neu und unaufgebaut). 
Wirklich super leichter Rahmen und edle Farbe





Gruß
Chris


----------



## Triturbo (1. November 2008)

Sehr schön, nur der Vorbau ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von den Ausfallenden.


----------



## kletteraffe (1. November 2008)

Hi,

Ausfaller sind identisch mit den 2006er Bikes


----------



## Triturbo (1. November 2008)

Die 07er haben ja andere Ausfaller, darum hab ich gefragt. Und ein wenig anders ist der Rahmen ja. Aber die Farbe ist echt geil.


----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2008)

Nach über 1,5 Jahren Bauzeit geht eine lange Leidensgeschichte nun zu ende.

Ich fasse mich deshalab kurz,und poste nur die Teileliste mit den Bildern.

*Rahmen:* GT Lobo STS  '98er ,alles neu poliert,neue Lager,neue Achsen (titan eigenbau)
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Pullshock (trunnion poliert)
*Gabel:* Manitou Dorado ,IFP+EvilGenius Seals upgrade,custom Decals
*Vorbau:* Manitou Dorado (poliert)
*Lenker:* Easton EA70
*Steuersatz:* Hope 
*Laufräder:* Hope Pro II /Mavic EN321
*Reifen:* Michelin C16 2,5
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT 4 kolben (poliert),Goodridge Stahlflex
*Bremsmomentabstützung:* eigenbau (poliert,Titanachse)
*Kurbeln: *XTR FCM 952 (poliert)
*Schaltwerk:* XT short  (poliert)
*Shifter:* XT (poliert)
*Pedale:* Shimano (poliert)
*Kettenführung:* Carbon eigenbau 
*Basguard:* Carbon eigenbau
*Kassette:* SRAM 6 Ritzel,Carbon Schutzring (eigenbau)
*Sattelstütze:* GT 6061 (Klemmung poliert)
*Sattel:* Flite titanium























































Grüsse Rafael


----------



## GTdanni (1. November 2008)

MEGAPORNO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Aber warum kein Cfk Lenker? 

Und was wiegt das gute Teil? 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2008)

Das ist ja mal DH-Bike, echt genial, obwohl ich ja das mit dem polieren beim Mountainbike nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## kingmoe (1. November 2008)

Für mich einer der 2-3 schönsten gefederten GT-Hobel, die ich je gesehen habe 

Ganz großes Kino, das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## kletteraffe (1. November 2008)

Hab meins grad in der großen schwarzen Tonne entsorgt nach diesen Fotos... oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2008)

Bei dem Anblick kann man das Polieren verstehen


----------



## Lousa (1. November 2008)

Mich hat's gerade vom Hocker geschlagen. Ein Traum!


----------



## versus (1. November 2008)

hey rafa,

glückwunsch, das ist ein unglaubliches bike! die polierarbeiten allein stellen schon so ziemlich alles dagewesene in den schatten! 
das muss ich live sehen - spätestens beim nächsten treffen!

einzig der carbon kb-schutzing fällt ein wenig aus dem bild.


----------



## Raze (1. November 2008)

Hallo,

KLASSE BIKE UND TOLLE ARBEIT 

Es wird sicher noch Andere interessieren:

Wie hast Du das genau gemacht? Mit der Maschine oder von Hand, wie hast Du den Lack bzw. das Eloxal abbekommen?

Danke für eine ausführliche Antwort und viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rad

raze


----------



## LTS-Spinner (1. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>





kingmoe schrieb:


> Für mich einer der 2-3 schönsten gefederten GT-Hobel, die ich je gesehen habe



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Kleine, ganz kleine Kritik: Da gehören keine XT Bremsen dran... sondern echte Mopedbremsen wie z.B. HOPE Enduros/ M4 ...


----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> KLASSE BIKE UND TOLLE ARBEIT
> 
> ...



Guten abend!

Die Bremsen mussten glasperlengestrahlt werden,echt abartig das zeug.Das Eloxal mit üblichen Dranofix WC Reiniger (top das zeug)Der rest ging grösstenteils mit der Hand.Ich habe zum polieren einen alten Schleifbock umgebaut.

@GTdanni: Ich wollte den Easton von Anfang an,original war auch einer dran (laut vorbesitzer).Bleibt eine Option,genauso wie die Sattelstütze.

@Versus: Der Bash wird noch "bearbeitet".Radius grob 1cm weniger.Ist irgendwie viel zu fett.

Hab noch was gefunden

Vorher:




NAchher





Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Kleine, ganz kleine Kritik: Da gehören keine XT Bremsen dran... sondern echte Mopedbremsen wie z.B. HOPE Enduros/ M4 ...



Ja,ich habe ne zeitlang nach der alten DH4 bzw Enduro gesucht.Sollte auf jedn fall ne ältere sein,deshlab kam dann doch meine 4kolben XT ran.Is halt auch irgendwie oldschool,zumal die Bremsleistung nach wie vor beeindruckt > (mit 200er Scheiben,CoolStop,Stahlflex),geht sie wie die höööle .

Als ich dann das polierte Exemplar an nem Cannondale gesehn hab,gabs kein zurück mehr 

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## -lupo- (2. November 2008)

Mamma mia, Rafa... bella macchina!!!!!  
Der Carbonrahmen sieht aus wie die Haut einer Schlange, sehr sehr geil! Die KeFü gefällt mir besonders, aber ich bin ein Carbonfan.

Wie ich sehe kam die Sonne bei dir doch noch durch; hier leider nicht...schick sie mal hoch


----------



## Triturbo (2. November 2008)

einfach nur traumhaft !!!


----------



## hoeckle (2. November 2008)

was fürn gailes teil rafa....

darf ich dich mal zu mir einladen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> KLASSE BIKE UND TOLLE ARBEIT
> 
> ...





Dachte ich auch grad beim runterscrollen.   Glückwunsch SpeedyR !


----------



## Manni1599 (2. November 2008)

*Unglaublich, Rafa!*

Tolle Arbeit, ich hatte schon mit einem super Ergebnis gerechnet, aber das Bike ist wirklich außergewöhnlich!


----------



## Janne4ever (2. November 2008)

*Love it* 

Echt Hammer Rafa!


----------



## mini.tom (2. November 2008)

auch von mir 

respekt

das mit dem polieren kenne ich doch irgendwo her ??? 
freue mich aufs nächste treffen 
bis denne und allzeit gute fahrt mit dem geilen stück 
mfg
tom


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Für mich einer der 2-3 schönsten gefederten GT-Hobel, die ich je gesehen habe



Für mich ist es mit sehr grossem Abstand das geilste GT was ich bisher gesehen habe. Mir is echt die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Hammer!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2008)

Update I
Reifen gewechselt, Flaschenhalter angebaut und Sattelstütze mit Sattel getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Nach über 1,5 Jahren Bauzeit geht eine lange Leidensgeschichte nun zu ende.



Wie geil ist das denn? ich bin ja sonst nicht so der Freund von polierten Sachen, aber das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer...   

Tolle Arbeit und GRATULATION!


----------



## alf2 (2. November 2008)

Ich bin einfach nur beeindruckt!
Gratuliere! Tolles bike!

Wird das auch gefahren werden?


----------



## SpeedyR (2. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur beeindruckt!
> Gratuliere! Tolles bike!
> 
> Wird das auch gefahren werden?



Eine lockere Bikercross Abfahrt im Park ist immer drin.Primär zum heizen hab ich aber das DHi. Aber einmal im Staub...fängt die Arbeit von vorne an 

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2008)

Glückwunsch RAFA, sehr sehr geiles Teil.

Grüßle aus Ravensburg und bis bald


----------



## neuroncrust (3. November 2008)

@ SpeedyR
Schönes Ding. Und Respekt für die Geduld. Der Arbeitsaufwand, die lange Zeit, ich wär irgendwann durchgedreht.


----------



## Briggtopp (3. November 2008)

@ Rafa :

Eine Heidenarbeit die du dir da gemacht hast  ... und das Ergbenis spricht für sich...RESPEKT


----------



## kathoz (3. November 2008)

@ Rafa kann mich nur allen anderen anschliessen ein wirklich geiles Teil , da muß ich ja schon nur beim Bilder anschauen die Sonnenbrille rausholen  .
Bis auf die kleinigkeiten die schon angesprochen wurden (Lenker,Bashguard,fehlende Decals) ists perfekt !!


----------



## oldman (3. November 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> @ Rafa kann mich nur allen anderen anschliessen ein wirklich geiles Teil , da muß ich ja schon nur beim Bilder anschauen die Sonnenbrille rausholen  .
> Bis auf die kleinigkeiten die schon angesprochen wurden (Lenker,Bashguard,fehlende Decals) ists perfekt !!



achja, Rafa, ich haette hier noch einen LP Composite XC Riser in "matte black"... waere doch ne Alternative zu dem Bauxitknueppel?


----------



## zaskar-le (3. November 2008)

@speedyR:

habe Deine Fotos eben in der hall of fame meiner Festplatte gesichert.
Mache ich ganz selten!  Das Teil ist wirklich hammerhart - genial!

lg, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> achja, Rafa, ich haette hier noch einen LP Composite XC Riser in "matte black"... waere doch ne Alternative zu dem Bauxitknueppel?



und ich hab noch nen easton monkey lite ct2 - 150g in 61cm länge...


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2008)

Zur Zeit mein Trainingsgerät (mit Daggis freundlicher Erlaubnis):


----------



## oliversen (5. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit mein Trainingsgerät (mit Daggis freundlicher Erlaubnis):



Hey Manni,

Wie magst du die Ergons?
Ich habe mir neulich auch so ein Paar an das Lightning geschraubt. Anfangs war ich ja skeptisch. Aber nach dem ersten vier Stunden-Ritt ohne eingeschlafene Haende war ich begeistert. Selten ein Teil ans Rad geschraubt was auf Anhieb so gut funktionierte.

.... sollen sie mich doch Opa nennen.


----------



## cleiende (5. November 2008)

Die Griffe sind wirklich gut, die mitgelieferten Hörnchen eher mau. Syntace Moto sind auch okay.


----------



## versus (5. November 2008)

man hört eigentlich nur gutes über die ergons - SOLANGE ES NICHT UM DIE OPTIK GEHT


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ... - SOLANGE ES NICHT UM DIE OPTIK GEHT


 

sagt der dessen spacertürme kilometerlang sind....

bot

ich fahre die ge am modernen gerät, die sind optisch nicht ganz so schlimm. am hamburger rad hab ich auch die komischen, aber ich konnte mich nicht so recht damit anfreunden, vlt auf längeren forstweg/strassenausflügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (5. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Manni,
> 
> Wie magst du die Ergons?



Manni fährt sie notgedrungen, ist ja eigentlich mein Rad. Aber ich bin begeistert!


----------



## -lupo- (5. November 2008)

Mein Streifenwagen im Nightbike-Modus:






Neu: Scheibenbremsen. Ja, hinten ist eine Gustav dran. Das wird sich noch ändern...


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Manni,
> *
> .... sollen sie mich doch Opa nennen.*



Mein Sohn wird im März 19, keine Scherze von wegen OPA bitte....

Ich find sie auch gut, kann sie aber nicht an jedem Rad fahren.
Sehen wirklich Schei$$e aus, funktionieren aber super. Die Hörnchen find ich auch nicht so gut, grade für Frauenhände viel zu klobig.

Die neuen Griffe werd ich demnächst auch mal probieren.


----------



## versus (5. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sagt der dessen spacertürme kilometerlang sind....



kommdumirmalnachhause... 





3cm sind noch innerhalb der schmerzgrenze! ausserdem verfahre ich - so lange die gabel-/vorbaufrage noch nicht abschliessend geklärt ist - bei schaftrohren frei nach meinem vater: 
"3mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz!"


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kommdumirmalnachhause...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ausred´verlass mi ned....



btw: it´s up to you my friend....


----------



## KaZuO (6. November 2008)

Gestern mit Bremse komplettiert!
Zaskar LE '96 18''




Mein Zaskar LE '95 19''


----------



## Kint (6. November 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Gestern mit Bremse komplettiert!
> Zaskar LE '96 18''
> 
> 
> Mein Zaskar LE '95 19''



beide sehr schön. räder zum fahren. wenn ich was anmerken müsste, dann dass ich (für meine person) probleme mit ner kooka kurbel bei sisp hätte, ein kaputtes schaltauge um das auge erleichtern würde damits cleaner aussieht (hab noch welche wenn du eins brauchst sag bescheid) und ich hätte wahrscheinlich die leitunsgebfestigung getauscht da diese klammern nach ner gewissen zeit meist zum klappern neigen. beim geschalteten sinds die flaschen kleber ( 95er rahmen !) und der Gt schriftzug sitzt zu tief ( kurbel !) bei beiden könnte man die schrift der reifen direkt übers ventil (beim sisp einheitliche ventile und reifen verwenden ) platzieren das sieht auch noch besser aus. 

beide aufbauten gefallen mir aber gut - besonders das sisps zassi sieht gut aus. die grivin mag ich- mal nicht der übliche einheitsbrei aus rs,manitou, marzocchi. 
aber wie gesagt meckern auf hohem niveau - fahren tät ich sie beide auch so....


----------



## KaZuO (6. November 2008)

THX
Ist keine Kooka sondern eine RF Turbine poliert!
Zu dem Schaltauge, ich hatte hier im Forum vor ein paar Monaten nach einem defekten Schaltauge gefragt, aber keiner hatte eins für mich, nunja, dann hab ich mir halt eins für 19 Euro kaufen mussen, pfft!
Die Reifen waren schon mal richtig montiert, nur rutschen die halt beim Fahren bzw eher beim Bremsen weiter. Der schwarze Vorderreifen wartet auch schon auf den Einbau.
Welche Leitngsbefestigungen schlägst du denn vor, aufbohren will ich auf keinen Fall!!!
Dei Decals hab ich nicht draufgemacht, will sie aber irgendwann tauschen.


----------



## -lupo- (6. November 2008)

KaZuO: Dein SingleSpeed ist verdammt gut gelungen! Gratuliere!

Hier mein Streifenwagen mit neuer alter Gabel; die Z1 hat endgültig zuviel Spiel wg. der Scheibenbremse. Wird hier leider auch nicht anders sein, aber bei 80mm hält das Spiel sich in Grenzen. Werde schauen ob ich den Schaft so lasse oder kürze. Ich könnte mich heute noch in den Hintern beissen dass ich damals nicht auch den 18" Rahmen ersteigert habe, GRRRR!


----------



## cleiende (6. November 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Welche Leitngsbefestigungen schlägst du denn vor, aufbohren will ich auf keinen Fall!!!



Da gibt es von Magura welche zum Aufkleben, eine davon in die Mitte des Oberrohres und gut ist. Hab genau denselben setup wie Du plus o.g. Halterung seit 11 Jahren dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (6. November 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Ist keine Kooka sondern eine RF Turbine poliert!
> 
> Zu dem Schaltauge, ich hatte hier im Forum vor ein paar Monaten nach einem defekten Schaltauge gefragt, aber keiner hatte eins für mich,
> 
> ...



hätte mir natürlich auch auffallen können ....  na dann gehts ja ...

das ist so nicht korrekt du hattest eins angeboten bekommen : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5237058&postcount=56 

talkum oder babypuder in die reifen streuen und diese etwas hin und her schwenken, dann wanddern sie nicht mehr auf den schläuchen.

es gab von magura ne lösung mit nem drahtseil das zwischen die anschläge gespannt wird und über das ein schrumpfschlauch gezogen war durch den die leitung auch führte. das ist bis jetzt die haltbarste befestigung die ich kennen abgesehen von kabelbindern - aber die auchjenige die am besch**** zu montieren war. gottseidank gibts diese funktionierende lösung aber anscheinend von magura nicht mehr.

man könnte sich das mit nem bowdenzug und ner schraube und nem madenschräubchen nachbauen - aber obs den aufwand lohnt...

alternativ die klebeclips die sind aber auch nicht das wahre...


----------



## versus (6. November 2008)

das ssp finde ich sehr gelungen! das geschaltete zaskar eher nicht. 
sattel, stütze und gabel finde ich grusig, wie der schweizer sagt - meine meinung.


----------



## KaZuO (6. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das ist so nicht korrekt du hattest eins angeboten bekommen :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5237058&postcount=56



THX, aber da hatte ich das Teil schon! 



Kint schrieb:


> talkum oder babypuder in die reifen streuen und diese etwas hin und her schwenken, dann wanddern sie nicht mehr auf den schläuchen.


Is drin! Bin die Reifen bis runter auf 1,5 Bar gefahren, da rutschen se natürlich eher. Ist aber behoben, da ich grad den Grauen gegen nen Schwarzen getauscht hab.


----------



## Kint (6. November 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> THX, aber da hatte ich das Teil schon!
> 
> 
> Is drin! Bin die Reifen bis runter auf 1,5 Bar gefahren, da rutschen se natürlich eher. Ist aber behoben, da ich grad den Grauen gegen nen Schwarzen getauscht hab.



wir können ja tauschen...

hui. sowas kenn ich ja nun gar nicht... kann man das noch mitm mund aufpusten ?


----------



## gt-kolli (7. November 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? ich bin ja sonst nicht so der Freund von polierten Sachen, aber das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer...
> 
> Tolle Arbeit und GRATULATION!



von mir auch Gratulation, genau mein Geschmack, da wird einem ganz

warm ums Herz.  Echt Megageil

Gruß GT-Kolli


----------



## SpeedyR (7. November 2008)

VIELEN VIELEN DANK !VON MIR (und vom Lobo) .Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen!

Neues Projekt.Ausnahmsweise nix zum polieren,dafür mit ein bisschen Carbon!











Besten dank an Sebastian von der Cyclery!

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## cyclery.de (7. November 2008)

So ein komplett poliertes DHi a lá Lapierre wäre aber sicher auch was feines


----------



## SpeedyR (7. November 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> So ein komplett poliertes DHi a lá Lapierre wäre aber sicher auch was feines



Du bringst mich schon wieder auf Ideen....

GRüsse Rafa de Lurch


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. November 2008)

Ich wünsch der DHI Crew rund um Rafa de Lurch, Cyclery.de und natürlich Jochen_DC viel Spaß beim shreddern im März in SoCal.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (7. November 2008)

Argh... Habenwill! Glückwunsch, Rafa!


----------



## Tucana (8. November 2008)

Geiler Rahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

für alle die ein DH-i wollen:

ich habe Kontakt zu einem von Gt gesponserten DH Fahrer aus Thüringen, der seinen DH-i Rahmen inkl. ein paar Teile verkaufen will.

Ich sollte das von ihm aus mal hier anbringen..

Unter anderem auf der absoluten Abfahrt in Ilmenau zu sehen gewesen.

Wenn jemand ersnthaftes Interesse hat, dann wüde ich die Tel.nummern vermitteln..

Sorry for OT!

Grüße
Peter



-lupo- schrieb:


> Argh... Habenwill! Glückwunsch, Rafa!


----------



## spatzel (9. November 2008)

Soooo....das kam an:




......und das war drin:




und das Ganze dann in der Shopping Version:




Donnerstag hat meine Kleine Geburtstag, dann bekommt sie das Teilchen, und ich glaube, sie wird sich erstmal nur für das "Lametta" interressieren.....


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Sehr geil!
So fängt die Sucht an und sie gipfelt bis zu dem was hinter dem Karton steht
gruß


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2008)

Omg wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Aber dar kein Triple Triangle!?
Auweia!


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2008)

Das DHi hat doch auch kein tt


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Jaaa..., aber normalerweise haben ja nur die Fullies kein TT...
Und ein paar ganz alte.
Hauptsache das Headbadge stimmt


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2008)

Finds trotzdem irgendwie total süß  Meiner kleinen Tochter würde ich auf alle Fälle sowas spendieren


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Naja süß vielleicht nich, aber so schick wie ein (Klein-)Kinderrad sein kann


----------



## Kint (10. November 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> und das Ganze dann in der Shopping Version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




niedlich ... aber wahrsch bleischwer oder ? erster pimpvorschlag - die stahlkerzen sattelstütze gegen was leichtes aus alu tauschen wenns denn der durchmesser zulässt. 
das lametta ist doch so ne ur-amerikanische sache die kenn ich zb aus meiner kindheit gar nicht.

udn ein letztes geht auf dem obigen foto der BOwdenzug DURCH den Einkaufskorb ?  haste das als diebstahlschutz für den korb so verlegt ?


----------



## mäxx__ (10. November 2008)

Leider ist von meinem "Arbeitsradl" nur noch der Rahmen übrig... oder vielleicht "zum Glück")))

Werde den Rahmen mal neu lackieren lassen, weiss nur noch nicht in welcher Farbe...einen Kupfer-Ton könnte ich mir vorstellen oder was in kaminrot, jedenfalls matt.


----------



## Stemmel (10. November 2008)

gepulvert, perlrubinrot


----------



## spatzel (11. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> niedlich ... aber wahrsch bleischwer oder ? erster pimpvorschlag - die stahlkerzen sattelstütze gegen was leichtes aus alu tauschen wenns denn der durchmesser zulässt.
> das lametta ist doch so ne ur-amerikanische sache die kenn ich zb aus meiner kindheit gar nicht.
> 
> udn ein letztes geht auf dem obigen foto der BOwdenzug DURCH den Einkaufskorb ?  haste das als diebstahlschutz für den korb so verlegt ?



Yep,das Ding wiegt fast so viel wie mein Jubi, 9,5 Kilo!Das mit der Stütze könnte man sich  überlegen...Das Lametta ist Pflicht, das wird sie mehr interessieren, als das Rad an sich
Und ja, der Zug geht durch den Korb,alles andere war shaise,entweder wird der Zug "abgedrückt"oder der Korb hängt völlig schief.....
und für später wird das hier mal noch hergerichtet:


----------



## santacruza (11. November 2008)

ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz in dem alter, aber langsam will ich auch nachwuchs...es gibt da ja noch mehr spannende projekte als nur mein rad und das der freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (11. November 2008)

9,5 kilo!!?? Da hört bei mir die GT-Liebe leider auf. Mein Sohn sollte das Rad doch zumindest auf über einen Kantstein hiefen können.


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz in dem alter, aber langsam will ich auch nachwuchs...es gibt da ja noch mehr spannende projekte als nur mein rad und das der freundin



Wohl wahr.
Klick

Und ich habe erst ein Drittel meiner Kinder "versorgt".


----------



## zaskar-le (11. November 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Yep,das Ding wiegt fast so viel wie mein Jubi, 9,5 Kilo!



...auch ich durfte vor wenigen Wochen für meinen Knirps ein Radl endmontieren und war vom Gewicht regelrecht erschrocken. Auch ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es kaum leichter als z.B. mein Brodie ist, habe mich aber nicht getraut, es auf die Waage zu stellen.  Da es übrigens kein GT ist, verzichte ich hier mal auf Fotos 

Und auch wenn es schon oft gesagt wurde (und es ja auch ein schönes Unterforum für Kinderräder gibt): die Qualität von Kinderrädern ist oft einfach nur oberlausig. Schweißnähte, Entgratung, Details und Materialien - eine einzige Katastrophe. Das Problem hieraus ist einfach, dass dadurch Gefahren für's Kind entstehen, und das schon im Stand. Billig sind die Sachen ja nicht - also alles vermeidbar. Wer seinem Knirps etwas gutes tun will, sollte sich die Qualität eines Kinderrades unbedingt vorher live anschauen - also besser nix online bestellen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. November 2008)

Since we are talking kids bikes here is my daughter 14"x24" wheel Zaskar.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. November 2008)

Another classic that I just finished.  Bike is all original with about 250 original miles on it.  I just switched the tires from 1.4" slicks to 2.0 knobby's.  22" 1991 GT Tachyon......Kint stop drooling!


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> 22" 1991 GT Tachyon......Kint stop drooling!


----------



## Kint (13. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Another classic that I just finished.  Bike is all original with about 250 original miles on it.  I just switched the tires from 1.4" slicks to 2.0 knobby's.  22" 1991 GT Tachyon......Kint stop drooling!



kevin, the fork is interesting. ...


----------



## mountymaus (13. November 2008)

So, nun ist er fertig aufgebaut!!!
Hat doch gar nicht so lange gedauert.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2008)

Blau-Gelb ist einfach geil!

Schönes Rad, Insa. Ich werde es ja bald live sehen können, freu mich schon drauf.

Kleb lieber das Badge schön fest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. November 2008)

kint the fork is just like the older 2x4's from the early mountain bikes...multiple position dropouts for quicker handling or more comfort.


----------



## hoeckle (13. November 2008)

@insa

glückwunsch schönes rad + hab viel spaß damit...


----------



## Kint (13. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> kint the fork is just like the older 2x4's from the early mountain bikes...multiple position dropouts for quicker handling or more comfort.



yep i know. apart from it being a 700D fork. the continuum fork had no adjustable dropouts which is exactly what makes my head ache at the moment...


----------



## spatzel (13. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Since we are talking kids bikes here is my daughter 14"x24" wheel Zaskar.



........if you ever plan to sell it,just let me know....;-)


----------



## GTdanni (13. November 2008)

Das Tachyon ist wirklich Spitze. 

Sicher eines der wenigen noch original erhaltenen Exemplare. 

Cu Danni


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. November 2008)

Spatzel I may sell that 24" wheel Zaskar as my daughter just hit 13 and it's a tad small for her now and I just picked up a purple ano 14.5"  Zaskar with 26" wheels for her.  Although they are quite collectible. GT only produced 150 of them (so we were told at the sales meeting back in 1995). I had two but sold one recently and have seen one other one on eBay in the past three years.  These were originally sold as a frame kit with the Ballistic Alloy fork and a GT Chromoly Flip-flop 60mm threadless stem.  I put a taller stem on for my daughter this past year but still have the original stem that came with the kit.  The build on this one is nice ...28 hole Ritchey Vantage Comp rims and a mix of LX and XT although it really should have 165mm cranks and I have 170's on there right now.  165's are very hard to come buy in a decent crank unless you own a bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. November 2008)

danni..the Tachyon's do come up for sale quite often but the big problem is finding the 700D tires.  Someone has Tachyon parts listed on ebay right now because they stripped one down because they could not find tires.  I also have a Quatrefoil Tandem with the 700D wheels and have been lucky to find tires while traveling at some shops and I've stored a half dozen pairs away for my use.


----------



## Kint (14. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> danni..the Tachyon's do come up for sale quite often but the big problem is finding the 700D tires.  Someone has Tachyon parts listed on ebay right now because they stripped one down because they could not find tires.  I also have a Quatrefoil Tandem with the 700D wheels and have been lucky to find tires while traveling at some shops and I've stored a half dozen pairs away for my use.



guess he knows... danni did a decent job building his tachyon with c wheels:





still one of my favorite bikes here...  sorry fürs bildklauen aber es kann nicht oft genug gezeigt werden.


----------



## GTdanni (14. November 2008)

Das Bild ist aber nicht ganz aktuell. 
Das Gleich nachfolgend gezeigte aber auch nicht mehr da mittlerweile die Nippel auch Lila sind und eine Lila HR Nabe hab ich inzwischen auch bekommen. 

Die Reifen sind Vittoria Rondaneur und laufen recht gut. 

Die Felgen sind übrigens Alessa in ETRTO 590x19   also 650 A. 
Das passt perfekt zu den Bremsmaßen da es ja in etwas den 700D entspricht. 



 


Ach und bitte beachtet die U-Brake hinten, das ist die weltweit einzigste Lila U-Brake. 

Cu danni 


P.S. Mehr Bilder hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2598


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (15. November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen...

Eine gute Freundin hat einen alten purple GT-Zaskar-Rahmen. Er ist zwar recht klein (14,5 oder 16 Zoll), aber sie kommt auf Grund ihrer Körpergröße nicht mit dem langen Oberrohr klar. Nun überlegt sie, das gute Stück zu veräußern und sich einen kleinen Rahmen in Lady-Geometrie zuzulegen... 

Meine Frage ist nun, was man für das gute Stück noch verlangen kann. Leider kann ich noch nichts zum Zustand sagen, da ich ihn selbst noch nicht gesehen habe... Wie werden die Zaskars denn noch gehandelt?! E-Bay gibt ja eine groben Anhaltspunkt, aber was ist denn der unterste (faire) Preis und was ist wohl maximal drin?! 

Würde ihr gerne mal eine Preisvorstellung geben... Wenn er nicht so klein wäre, würde ich ihn auch nehmen, nur mit 192 cm komme ich da wohl auch nicht mit einer 425er Syncros hin. 

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle, die mir Antwort geben!


----------



## dr.juggles (15. November 2008)

hi rüdiger.
150 - 250 euro. kommt natürlich auf den zustand an.
schade dass der rahmen purple ist - türkis würd ich glatt ein angebot machen 
am besten du stellst mal ein paar schöne detailierte fotos ein.
mfg


----------



## Kint (15. November 2008)

RÃ¼diger Steiger schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen...
> 
> Eine gute Freundin hat einen alten purple GT-Zaskar-Rahmen. Er ist zwar recht klein (14,5 oder 16 Zoll),
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun, was man fÃ¼r das gute StÃ¼ck noch verlangen kann.



und damit wÃ¼rde ichs an deiner stelle auch belassen denn das gehÃ¶rt ja schliesslich nicht hierher: 

wenns ein echter 14,5er ist udn du dir zeit beim verkauf lÃ¤sst bekommst du etwas mehr als bei der standardgrÃ¶Ãe denn 14,5 ist schon wieder sondermaÃ Ã¤hnlich nem 20" er. dann kÃ¶nnen je nach zustand bis zu 300â¬ evtl sogar mehr drin sein denke ich. das ist aber tagesform abhÃ¤ngig- du brauchst halt jemand der sowas sucht. wohlgemerkt 14,5 = 40cm mitte tretlager bis ende sattelrohr. 16" = 44cm mite / ende. die zollangaben immer mitte BB bis mitte OR entlang dem sattelrohr gemessen. 

ansonsten wenn er nur noch fahrbar ist bekommste meist min. 100â¬ fÃ¼r ein zaskar. bzw wenn du ihn einfach raushaust peil mal ca 150-200 bei durchschnittlichem zustand an.

@danni
ah stimmt das waren 650er felgen bei dir danni. sassy wars mit den 700c rÃ¤dern richtig ? der gt wings kleber passt da Ã¼brigens auch besser als auf dem UR...


----------



## santacruza (18. November 2008)

jetzt steht es zumindest schonmal zum rumrollern im keller 




der sattel musste drauf damit ich schonmal ne sitzprobe machen kann, wird gegen nen flite noch getauscht. vrbremse noch nicht einsatzbereit, da bremssockel leider nichtpassende vom ebay verkäufer mitgeliefert wurden  hintere bremsleitung muss noch repariert werden, gabel wird von jetzt 100mm auf 110mm federweg aufgebockt, laufräder werden noch eingespeicht (damit meine freundin ihre wiederbekommt  ), dämpfer bekommt einen kleinen service im winter von mir, und ein kürzerer/steilerer vorbau kommt drauf, 36er kettenblatt wär toll und dann fährts in den frühling  es fährt jetzt schon geil  besonders stolz bin ich auf den bullet brothers kettenspanner


----------



## Tucana (18. November 2008)

Ist das der Rahmen, der letztens bei ebay wegging?


----------



## santacruza (18. November 2008)

der isses


----------



## Tucana (18. November 2008)

Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (18. November 2008)

ich will auch mal n lts haben


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> jetzt steht es zumindest schonmal zum rumrollern im keller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick. aber willste die double barrel wirklich fahren ? is ja nicht gerade die ideale Dh kurbel und nebenbei bringt die bei classixfantatix soviel schotter das ich da angst vor jedem ausgesetzten kiesel aufm weg hätte


----------



## santacruza (18. November 2008)

wie bitte wo ?  nunja, sie ist eher ein ichbaudraufwasichhab teil...sie hat keinen spider und ist mit dem riesen stahlblatt auch etwas unhandlich...ich werde mir langfristig ne alte raceface besorgen. die double barrel war mal meine traumkurbel, daher behalt ich sie erstmal  und richtig dh fahr ich damit nicht..leichte trailtouren um münchen herum


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> wie bitte wo ?  nunja, sie ist eher ein ichbaudraufwasichhab teil...sie hat keinen spider und ist mit dem riesen stahlblatt auch etwas unhandlich...ich werde mir langfristig ne alte raceface besorgen. die double barrel war mal meine traumkurbel, daher behalt ich sie erstmal  und richtig dh fahr ich damit nicht..leichte trailtouren um mÃ¼nchen herum



 145â¬ 

157 â¬

oder als aktives angebot fÃ¼r 223 â¬

kann ich gut nachvollziehen hab damals auch schon sabbernd vorgehangen.  knallgrÃ¼n lag sie in der shop vitrine. ich find es ist nach wie vor eine der schÃ¶nsten kurbeln dies jemals gab - dein aufbau sah mir so nach FAHREN aus dass ich angst um sie bekommen habe...  andererseits ist das zeug ja zum fahren gebaut - also


----------



## LTS-Spinner (18. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


>



Sieht seehr entspannt aus  welche Rahmengröße ist es? Das Steuerrohr ist recht hoch so daß ich mal auf ein "L" tippe...?


----------



## Briggtopp (18. November 2008)

Sieht sehr geschmeidig aus...gefällt mir gut 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aber nicht ganz aktuell.
> Das Gleich nachfolgend gezeigte aber auch nicht mehr da mittlerweile die Nippel auch Lila sind und eine Lila HR Nabe hab ich inzwischen auch bekommen.
> 
> Die Reifen sind Vittoria Rondaneur und laufen recht gut.
> ...


----------



## santacruza (19. November 2008)

keine sorge, das rad wird schon gefahren  ich mach mir wenig sorgen um die kurbel..für 15 euro die ich bezahlt hab kann ich steinkontakt verschmerzen (passiert aber eher nie bei mir, wenn dann leiden die pedale !). ja ist leider ein l...ein m wär mir lieber,aber egal, lts dh fallen nicht vom himmel


----------



## Syborg (19. November 2008)

Wenn die Sitzbank erst dem Flite gewichen ist, dann lädt es richtig zum draufsteigen und losfahren ein 

Ich hab den Rahmen zuerst auch auf eBay beobachtet, hab es mir dann aber anders überlegt. Hab genug blankes Alu hier rumstehen! 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## santacruza (19. November 2008)

jaja die bank...das war ein typischer fehlkauf    am blanken alu konnt ich mich eigentlich nie so erfreuen...aber das lts musste sein.evtl noch mal ein zaskar..aber dann is schluss...sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (20. November 2008)

Noch im Familienbesitz:
GT Zaskar LE von 1991oder 1992, müsste das erste LE gewesen sein. Das ist das mit den roten "LE" Aufklebern. Leider ist da das Schaltauge abgerissen und man kann es nicht mehr schalten, weil es da noch keine austauschbaren Schaltaugen gab...... wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin werd ich mal ein Bild posten. Das Zaskar gehört meinem Dad. Er hat sich jetzt ein Meta von Commencal zugelegt. 
Ausstattung war wie folgt:
Rock shox mag 20 (später SL Ti)
Magura HS 11 (mein Dad musste damals die Halterungen selber fräsen, weil es damals noch keine passsenden gab)
Answer A-Tac
Answer Taper Lite
komplette Shimano XT/ XTR
XTR- Naben 
Mavic Felgen 
Shannon Sattelstütze 
erster Flite Titanium 

Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein Bild vom Komplettzustand finde, weil jetzt nur noch der Rahmen übrig ist und noch ein paar Einzelteile.

Grüße


----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> Noch im Familienbesitz:
> GT Zaskar LE von 1991oder 1992, müsste das erste LE gewesen sein. Das ist das mit den roten "LE" Aufklebern. Leider ist da das Schaltauge abgerissen und man kann es nicht mehr schalten, weil es da noch keine austauschbaren Schaltaugen gab...... ... ...
> 
> Grüße



das kann man reparieren...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2008)

Ich find die Entwicklung seit März ganz interessant...


----------



## Tucana (22. November 2008)

Jop du hast wohl zugenommen und dein Sattelstütze verbogen


----------



## planetsmasher (22. November 2008)

und vorallem solltest Du dich in Deinem Alter vor orthopädischen Folgeschäden in acht nehmen. Deine Knochen sind ja noch weich


----------



## Syborg (22. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich find die Entwicklung seit März ganz interessant...



ja tolle Enwicklung, enlich ne Heizung dran, die Fenster sind eingebaut und das Laminat ist endlich verlegt !


Aber Spaß beiseite mir gefällts und die Stütze ist Geschmacksache 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2008)

Na das war auch ne heiden Arbeit da Fenster, Heizung reinzukriegen und die Tür auszutauschen...
Aber für Laminat hats nich gereicht..is nur echt immitiertes Lynoleumimmitat.

@tucana: Ich gebs ja zu

@planetsmasher:  Echt?? Ach du sch***e...damit hab ich nich gerechnet! Verdammt!


----------



## alf2 (23. November 2008)

Nun erwacht auch mein Sanction Rahmen endlich zum Leben. Bergab ein Traum und bergauf durchaus respektabel.
Hier ein paar Fotos im Winteroutfit mit Maxxis Swampthing und Kotschützer. Die Gabel hab ich gerade erst eingebaut, darum hinten schmutzig und vorne sauber:













Hier noch die Teileliste:

- Rahmen: GT 6061 Monocoque Rahmen,
152mm Federweg, gedichtete Standardformat-Lager, geschmiedeter i-Link, Ausfallenden mit 12mm Maxle-System
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 4.0
- Gabel: Magura Wotan 2009 (160mm)
- Vorbau: Thomson Elite
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Rizer 20mm
- Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
- Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Medium Cage
- Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
- Kurbeln: Shimano SLX 22/36
- Kassette: Shimano Deore XT, 11-34 Zähne
- Bremsen: Shimano Saint (derzeit nur vorne, da die hintere noch nicht lieferbar ist - hinten derzeit XT)
- Sattel: Specialized Alias 143
- Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Setback
- Nabe vorne: Hope Pro II rot eloxiert (20mm Steckachse)
- Nabe hinten: Hope Pro II rot eloxiert (12mm Steckachse)
- Felgen: Mavic EN521Disc
- Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing 2,35
- Pedale: Shimano PDM 424


----------



## santacruza (23. November 2008)

genialer rahmen! kommt in meine engste frühjahrsauswahl!


----------



## Tucana (23. November 2008)

Schaut geil aus! Ist der Rahmen von ebay? ^^


----------



## oliversen (23. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> [/URL]



Sweeeet!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

@alf2: Sehr geil!! Welche Länge hat dein Elite X4? Und wie breit sind die 2,35er Swampthings in Realität? Beides täte mich stark interessieren

edith meint da gabs doch mal ne lustige Werbung:


----------



## alf2 (23. November 2008)

Ein Freund von mir meint ja ich hätte die Gabel nur wegen der Werbung gekauft. 


Der Thomson X4 hat 70mm
Der Swampthing ist von Maxxis mit 47mm angegeben, das dürfte auch hinkommen
Den Rahmen habe ich im Sommer auf ebay.com ersteigert. War kein Schnäppchen, aber beim damaligen Dollarkurs auch noch mit Versand und Zoll OK! Beim jetzigen Dollarkurs würde ich mir allerdings ein Sanction 1.0 von 2009 holen


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> ...Beim jetzigen Dollarkurs würde ich mir allerdings ein Sanction 1.0 von 2009 holen



Wenn es nur endlich lieferbar wäre, ich warte drauf 

Dein Sanction gefällt mir ziemlich gut


----------



## Triturbo (23. November 2008)

verdammt Lecker


----------



## versus (23. November 2008)

@alf2: sehr geiles bike ! ! !
das würde mir wirklich auch noch sehr gut gefallen. hast du es mal gewogen?



alf2 schrieb:


> Beim jetzigen Dollarkurs würde ich mir allerdings ein Sanction 1.0 von 2009 holen
> [/LIST]



 aber nicht mehr in den usa, oder wie meinst du das? der dollar steht doch wieder deutlich besser (also für uns schlechter) da - im mai diesen jahres noch unter 65ct und jetzt knapp 80ct.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir meint ja ich hätte die Gabel nur wegen der Werbung gekauft.
> 
> 
> Der Thomson X4 hat 70mm
> ...



Ahh ok. Danke
Welcher Kotabweiser ist das eigentlich?
gruß


----------



## SpeedyR (23. November 2008)

Sehr geil geworden das Sanction!Aber mit DH Bereifung eher was für bergab?!

Für 2009 steht bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich ein wechsel vom Sanction auf ein CFK Force.Das ding geht mir nicht mehr ausm Kopf 

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## alf2 (23. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @alf2: sehr geiles bike ! ! !
> das würde mir wirklich auch noch sehr gut gefallen. hast du es mal gewogen?


Ja, aber mein Pummelchen würde es wohl nicht wollen, daß ich es hier so bloß stelle. 
Aber soviel kann ich wohl verraten: GT gibt das Gewicht des Sanction 1.0 mit 14,4 kg an. Ich habe meines zum Teil mit leichteren Komponenten aufgebaut. Dennoch wiegt mein Pummelchen ca. 800 Gramm mehr (mit Maxxis Minion 2,35 Kevlar - Reifen). Muß wohl Zauberei sein. 
Als ich im bikeboard-Aufbauthread ein Zielgewicht von 14 kg angegeben habe, haben auch alle herzlich gelacht.



versus schrieb:


> aber nicht mehr in den usa, oder wie meinst du das? der dollar steht doch wieder deutlich besser (also für uns schlechter) da - im mai diesen jahres noch unter 65ct und jetzt knapp 80ct.


Gemeint war, dass sich beim jetzigen Dollarkurs der Selbstaufbau nicht mehr rentiert hätte, weil das 1.0er von 2009 als Komplettbike in Deutschland und Österreich billiger wäre (Wenn man mal außer acht lässt, dass ich den Rahmen in Small wohl trotzdem importieren hätte müssen).

@aggressor2: Kotflügel ist ein "The Pro Shroud"

@SpeedyR: Sind meine Winterreifen -  sind im Schnee unschlagbar. Bis vor einer Woche waren Maxxis Minion FR 2,35 drauf. Bei der gestrigen Schneetour war ein Freund von mir so beeindruckt vom Grip, dass er seine Big Betty gleich kübeln wollte.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2008)

Fast fertig:























Es ist kein Zaskar, sondern ein Backwoods ... und nein, es kommen keine Zaskar-Decals drauf


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... und nein, es kommen keine Zaskar-Decals drauf





Aber auch sonst ganz nett


----------



## chrrup150 (26. November 2008)

nice, nice


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. November 2008)

@Tigersclaw:

Schlicht und gerade deshalb sehr schön.  Chris King Naben?


----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Chris King Naben?



hadleys, oder?

@tiger: hübsch - nur der sattel passt für mich nicht so ganz ins sonst sehr stimmige bild


----------



## Kint (27. November 2008)

ja sidn hadleys wenn ich das sagen darf. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar die beste version, die, bei der man das lagerspiel einstellen kann. 

stören denn keinen die yeti griffe ?  also die würde ich noch tauschen - und wenn möglich ich kenn mich da nicht so aus - den spanner so einstellen das er die kette von unten nach oben spannt -bei manchen geht das wohl.  grade eine schöne sache bei sispern is doch dass du die klare keilform bei der Übersetzung hast - da wäre das zuträglich. 

und hadleys in nem reste singlespeeder sind ein definitives zeichen von Luxus. 

Schönes rad .... 

udn sättel sind zum draufsitzen nicht zum angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2008)

Ja, schlicht und sehr schick!

Jedoch solltest Du die V-Brakearme unbedingt enger stellen.








Gruß,
Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hadleys, oder?
> 
> @tiger: hübsch - nur der sattel passt für mich nicht so ganz ins sonst sehr stimmige bild



Ja es sind Hadleys, den Radsatz hab ich vor kurzem komplett bei eBay gekauft.

Der Sattel kommt noch runter, und ein alter Flite drauf, wie sich das gehört.

Manni, die Bremsen sind offen, weil ich in diesem Kuh-Kaff keine Bremsbeläge für Ceramic-Felgen bekomme und die verbauten Beläge echte Felgen-Killer sind 

Kint, kannste mir er klären wie das geht mim Einstellen? Die Hinterradnabe hat leichtes Spiel.

Die Yeti-Griffe bleiben dran, die sind mir ans Herz gewachsen. Ich fahr sie an allen MTBs


----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja es sind Hadleys, den Radsatz hab ich vor kurzem komplett bei eBay gekauft.



ich erinnere mich 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Sattel kommt noch runter, und ein alter Flite drauf, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> udn sättel sind zum draufsitzen nicht zum angucken.



soso


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

Was meint ihr, würde zu dem Rad eine gelbe HS33 Raceline passen, oder beisst sich das mit dem Rot der Naben?


----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

die gelbe raceline beisste sich mit fast (ausnahme: jörgs xizang) allem, das ist ja das coole daran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (27. November 2008)

Superschönes Rad! 

Wenn ich doch nur schon soweit wäre. Am liebsten würde ich das Polieren des Rahmens glatt überspringen und alles gleich zusammenstecken...

Die Yeti-Griffe waren mir auch aufgefallen, den faux pas hab ich damals auch begangen. Auf die Schnelle wüsste ich allerdings auch keine der damaligen Zeit gerechten Alternativen, kenne mich bei Griffen aber auch nicht aus.

Nimm doch schwarze HS33...


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass es sich beißt. Wenn Du eine Magura verbauen willst, so würde ich Dir die 10th oder die 20th Anniversary empfehlen. Da passt das auch mit dem rot und Du hast oben noch eine Highlight


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass es sich beißt. Wenn Du eine Magura verbauen willst, so würde ich Dir die 10th oder die 20th Anniversary empfehlen. Da passt das auch mit dem rot und Du hast oben noch eine Highlight



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370116172470

Ist zwar keine Anniversary, aber dürfte auch gut passen ... Oder?


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370116172470
> 
> Ist zwar keine Anniversary, aber dürfte auch gut passen ... Oder?



Die Bremse ist lackiert und die Naben sind eloxiert. Da musste ich mir auch schon mal was anhören....
Ich würde auch zu einer 10th anniversary tendieren.


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2008)

Ach ja, das ich habe total vergessen.....

Schönes Bike


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370116172470
> 
> Ist zwar keine Anniversary, aber dürfte auch gut passen ... Oder?



Nein!!

Schauen Sie hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS33-Set-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

oder 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-33-20t...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

oder (mein Favorit!!)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-10th-A...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, so wollte ein schweizer Forumsmitglied mal eine 10th verkaufen Ob das noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

Ich glaub das wird optisch nicht passen, das Rot der Magura ist viel zu hell. Die Hadleys sind eher weinrot. Da passen die schwarzen Avids besser.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

Also hier passt es perfekt





Denk auch daran, dass man die eloxierten Teile nicht direkt nebeneinander sieht. Somit fallen kleine Farbunterschiede nicht auf. Ist bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## santacruza (27. November 2008)

wenn dann die 1oth !!! hab mir auch grad eine ersteigert, da ich meine alte mal erkauft hab    einfach ein traum...die neue hat weder so schöne hebel noch stahlflex!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

Mich stören die silbernen Teile, das passt nicht zu meinem Backwoods.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Also hier passt es perfekt



stimmt. ist aber auch ein matter lenker.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, so wollte ein schweizer Forumsmitglied mal eine 10th verkaufen



nicht so wirklich. sie liegt zwar samt neuer, roter aluttech hebel und booster in einer kiste, aber wirklich hergeben will ich sie auch nicht 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mich stören die silbernen Teile, das passt nicht zu meinem Backwoods.



das matte finish der 10th finde ich auch schwierig zu einem bb rahmen

sonst nimm doch eine alte xt (737) mit polierten bremsarmen. pass sicher sehr gut und die bremsleistung ist prima. fahre die an meinem türkisen zaskar.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

Und jetzt mal wieder Räder zeigen


Beide 20th Anniversary's zusammen:





Meiner


----------



## planetsmasher (27. November 2008)

Vincent Vega schrieb:
			
		

> Goddamn! That's a pretty ****in' good bike. I don't know if it's worth 1200 Euros, but it's pretty ****in' good.​


 
Ich wart noch ein bisschen ab wie sich die Preise in der Bucht entwickeln. Aber irgendwann will ich auch son Schätzchen. 

Sehr schön die beiden


----------



## salzbrezel (27. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal wieder Räder zeigen



Sehr schön! Laufräder und Gabel beim Borni in KS eingekauft?


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2008)

@gt-heini + mountymaus: Schön geworden! Passt doch alles sehr gut an die Rahmen, die Truvativ Stylo finde ich Klasse! Sieht toll aus und ist mal was anderes. Werde die beiden ja bald in Augenschein nehmen können, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Laufräder und Gabel beim Borni in KS eingekauft?



Ich werde da zwar schon fast mit Handschlag begrüßt, aber diesmal sind die Aufbauten Borni-frei


----------



## salzbrezel (28. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich werde da zwar schon fast mit Handschlag begrüßt, aber diesmal sind die Aufbauten Borni-frei



Achso, ich dachte, weil der die Skareb und die (ich nehme an es sind welche) A-Class Laufräder im Angebot hat. Ich kenn nur die Angst vom Borni erwischt zu werden, wenn man zu lange durch den Laden bummelt!

Übrigens gibts ein besonderes Plus für die XT-DCs! Die Bremsen sind ein bisschen lasch, aber sonst bedient sichs super. Schade, dass es so eine Frickelei ist, das Magura-Kolben dran zu kriegen.


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte, weil der die Skareb und die (ich nehme an es sind welche) A-Class Laufräder im Angebot hat.



Hast Du alles richtig gesehen



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die Angst vom Borni erwischt zu werden, wenn man zu lange durch den Laden bummelt!



Man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, wenn man den Laden betritt, aber ich kenne diese  nicht  Beim letzen Mal haben wir uns sehr angeregt unterhalten. Man muss halt nur wissen, was man will


----------



## spatzel (28. November 2008)

Schick geworden.....welchen Steuersatz haste jetzt eingebaut?Bin grad am einkaufen,um im Frühjahr auf Disc umzustellen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. November 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Schick geworden.....welchen Steuersatz haste jetzt eingebaut?Bin grad am einkaufen,um im Frühjahr auf Disc umzustellen......



Den Steuersatz kennst Du  Ist der Cane Creek IS2 geworden. Ich habe bisher mit den Cane Creeks gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## planetsmasher (28. November 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> A-Class Laufräder im Angebot hat.


 
wie seid Ihr denn mit den A-Class LRS zufrieden?
Wären evtl. ein gutes LRS-Upgrade für das Bike meiner Liebsten. Taugen die was, oder ist das rein optische Spielerei?


----------



## mountymaus (28. November 2008)

Nun mein Jubi Zaskar, mit ganz kleinen Unterschieden zu dem vom Heini.....

Mein Schatz....




Cockpit....




Kurbel....




Schaltwerk....







@Planetsmasher
Wir werden morgen die die erste Tour machen und dann können wir näheres über die A-Class berichten.


----------



## daniel77 (28. November 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen die die erste Tour machen und dann können wir näheres über die A-Class berichten.



Schöne Bikes! Wenn das Twister Supersonic sind, min. 4 Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen


----------



## versus (28. November 2008)

viel spass mit den neuen flitzen !!!

sehen sehr gut aus und es freut mich mal wieder ein aufgebautes jubi zu sehen.


----------



## versus (28. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Twister Supersonic sind, min. 4 Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen



 stimmt. habt ihr GAR keinen keinen matsch z. zt. ?

mit dem reifen hätte ich hier gerade keinen spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (28. November 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nun mein Jubi Zaskar, mit ganz kleinen Unterschieden zu dem vom Heini.....
> 
> Mein Schatz....
> 
> ...




ich wuerde auf jeden Fall die Rahmen mit Karosseriefolie bekleben und der Kettenstrebe ein Neoprenkondom verpassen. 
Ihr werdet bittere Traenen weinen, wenn es die ersten Schmisse im Bauxit hat...

Schoen aufgebaut, lecker  (aber die Truvativ Kurbel, nee, is nicht mein Dingen - da haette eine polierte RF Deus drangehoert oder eine polierte Gebhardt etc.)


----------



## mountymaus (28. November 2008)

Die Reifen sind bzw. werden noch getauscht.
An Matsch fehlt es uns hier überhaupt nicht und das ist auch gut so......


----------



## SingleLight (28. November 2008)

Nach dem Umbau nun als Reise- bzw. Schlechtwetter-Rad im Einsatz.
Erfühlt voll seinen Zweck und fährt sich sehr unaufregend


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (29. November 2008)

Bringt auch jeden Fall sonnige Farbe in den tristen Winter...! Sehr schön, den Nabendynamo kann ich jedem nur empfehlen (wer festes Licht am Rad braucht).


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2008)

hier ist meins im ersten testeinsatz.


----------



## Tucana (29. November 2008)

Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe @ divergent!?^^


----------



## rettschge (29. November 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe @ divergent!?^^


Er meint bestimmt den Rahmen selbst


----------



## aggressor2 (29. November 2008)

Good evening to you gentlemen and good evening to the few ladies,
After watching the 8th season of Top Gear and spending half of that time laughing my balls of, I decided that it's much more fun to write in english and, finally, that my laptop is to be described with one word, beginning with 's' and ending with 't' and not being 'suit'

Well...
@TigersClaw: Very, very nice, indeed!

@gt-heini: Nice to see another 20th frame built up
But I don't like the wheels and the fork. And are those clumsy things XT dual-control levers? Sorry but they look awful

@mountymaus: the same...

And I agree with oldman, apart from the crank, which looks alright, I think

@SingleLight: A GT with mudguards...and a rack...
I know why you did it, but...


@divergent: Very interesting.
The crank doesn't look that right on the bike, so does the saddle..
I think that it would look much much sexier with a Flite/Flite TT(for the weight) instead of that sheet of carbon, plus that thing higher up compared to the bars (eliminating the spacers'd be great for a start) and the yellow Judy casting.

cheers


----------



## Tucana (30. November 2008)

Ah, English, finally  I'll join 

I want to get this frame - it's new! You'll never ever have this chance again ... it' beautiful!

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4300&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2008)

You just bought a new '96 or something BB Zaskar! Come on
Yes, it's beautiful but I wouldn't say never, it's just a rare sight on egay.
I wonder what my other frame would be worth in 7 years...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (30. November 2008)

It's a 98 I think 

But that frame on ebay was the frame I was dreaming of as a young boy 
I always wanted to have disc brakes, now with that frame that would be possible. I also always wanted to have full XTR. But if I wanted some disc brakes, that would have a lot of costs: new fork, new shifters, new brakes, new rims ...

What about building another bike? Kinda like that idea


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2008)

Hm. Fair point
I wouldn't want to take apart your Zaskar, so building another bike would be a good idea. And due to the fact that you would have to buy a whole lot of new parts anyway, it doesn't make that idea any worse


----------



## divergent! (30. November 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe @ divergent!?^^





jup guckst du:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=12195

@aggressor:

flite kommt nicht dran weil 1. passt mir nicht und 2. zu schwer.

ich hab den hier günstig bekommen und teste ihn aus. wenn er nicht passt kommt ein toupe drauf.

judycasting kommt nicht mehr dran weil das sid casting über 120gr leichter ist!

spacer müssen bleiben. hab den vorbau jetzt auch rumgedreht da die sitzposition zu flach war...überhöhung war 12cm auch wenns nicht so aussieht!

heute steht 2. testrunde an ob alles unterm hintern passt.

hintere dämpferfeder muss aber noch gegen eine weichere gewechselt werden


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Good evening to you gentlemen and good evening to the few ladies,
> After watching the 8th season of Top Gear and spending half of that time laughing my balls of, I decided that it's much more fun to write in english and, finally, that my laptop is to be described with one word, beginning with 's' and ending with 't' and not being 'suit'
> 
> Well...



Hey Aggressor2, you are little behind the time it seems. Season 12 started just a few weeks ago and oh boy it is good to see they are back! 
But I would advise you to watch all the seasons in the correct order. Season 9, 10 and 11 are a complete step up from the previous ones if you ask me.
Anyway - if you want some, PM me...

Btw.: As you all know it's nearly Christmas, so I had some fun in the kitchen yesterday:








With this bombshell it's time to end this posting. Happy 1st Advent to you all!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2008)

Yeah...I know. But on wednesday I found a website called www.hessmo.com

Incidentally I watched seasons 9-11 before, all on Youtube, but the new ones just won't appear on there..
Tomorrow I'll watch the new one

Btw...one of the best trips the guys ever made, is the one where they tried to find the best driving road on the world (se10ep1)

And nice biscuits

Ah...



What do you think?


----------



## GT-Oldschool (30. November 2008)

Hey, what´s going on here? It´s not fair... We have 1968-born people on board. The school english "isnotthebest"...


----------



## -lupo- (30. November 2008)

Am I in the wrong forum?

Joking. I am "guilty as charged", I love Top Gear!

@aggressor2: You have a nice set of aluminum tubes there! I read your other thread about this bike, congratulations!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2008)

Congratulations for that
But the RTS you see above isn't mine..
It's the one of divergent and if you look closely you might just see that i fooled around with it
cheers


----------



## divergent! (30. November 2008)

pöööhhhh ihr seid so gemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (30. November 2008)

hi, mal eine defizile frage in die expertenrunde:
gab es ein zaskar (le), das noch made in usa war und schon scheibenbremsaufnahmen hatte?

freue mich auf eure antworten!


----------



## Kint (30. November 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hi, mal eine defizile frage in die expertenrunde:
> gab es ein zaskar (le), das noch made in usa war und schon scheibenbremsaufnahmen hatte?
> 
> freue mich auf eure antworten!



ja mehrere zb das zaskar X,


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. November 2008)

Oh, ich glaube langsam werde ich zu alt für diesen Scheiß.
Ich dachte immer die Endung dieser Website ist .de


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Oh, ich glaube langsam werde ich zu alt für diesen Scheiß.



Du bist nicht zu alt.   Nur manche scheinen hier komisches Zeug zu rauchen





GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die Endung dieser Website ist .de





Ich würde mal zu gern sehen, wenn diese Herren in den englischsprachigen Foren auf Deutsch posten würden. Dann wäre dort mit Sicherheit ein riesen Aufruhr


----------



## hellmachine (30. November 2008)

danke für die info!
war denn das x das erste, oder gabs auch ne normale ball burnished version mit scheibenaufnahme?
das x war ja so 2000, gabs da nix früheres?


Kint schrieb:


> ja mehrere zb das zaskar X,


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2008)

Nein, kam erst 2000 mit der gelb-blauen Team-Lackierung bei den Zaskar-Modellen. Also keine BB-Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (30. November 2008)

vielen dank, dann muss ich mir keine hoffnungen mehr machen 


gt-heini schrieb:


> Nein, kam erst 2000 mit der gelb-blauen Team-Lackierung bei den Zaskar-Modellen. Also keine BB-Variante


----------



## Kint (30. November 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> danke für die info!
> war denn das x das erste, oder gabs auch ne normale ball burnished version mit scheibenaufnahme?
> das x war ja so 2000, gabs da nix früheres?



exakt wie gt-heini sagte. man muss bedenken dass damals scheibenbremsen noch mehr oder minder "dh -bremsen" waren - also an so reinrassigen XC böcken wie den zaskar auch aus gewichtsgründen eher ungewöhnlich waren. die einzige wirklich uneingeschränkt funktionierende bremse war ja noch 98  die gustav m - auch wenn rs disk, amp , hope, mt cycle, etc zwar verfügbar waren - aber im wesentlichen custom oder hauseigenen rädern vorbehalten waren. udn zum großteil wenig später vom markt verschawnden. nicht zu vergessen auch dass es zu der zeit eben noch keinen einheitlichen standard für die befestigung gab...

dazu kam das die meinungsmacher da auch immer noch den standpunkt vertraten - scheibenbremsen sidn für DH alle anderen haben gefälligst V#s zu fahren bzw bestenfalls noch Hs33 aber dann bitte nicht bei nem rennen sondern nur bei tourern und schweren fahrern. 

eine halbwegs einheitliche scheibenbremstechnologie für Xc kam wirklich erst 99/00/01 ins rollen.


----------



## -lupo- (30. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Congratulations for that
> But the RTS you see above isn't mine..
> It's the one of divergent and if you look closely you might just see that i fooled around with it
> cheers




I think I slept too little 






Now I realize the Fork is yellow!


----------



## hellmachine (30. November 2008)

interessante zeitreise!




Kint schrieb:


> exakt wie gt-heini sagte. man muss bedenken dass damals scheibenbremsen noch mehr oder minder "dh -bremsen" waren - also an so reinrassigen XC böcken wie den zaskar auch aus gewichtsgründen eher ungewöhnlich waren. die einzige wirklich uneingeschränkt funktionierende bremse war ja noch 98  die gustav m - auch wenn rs disk, amp , hope, mt cycle, etc zwar verfügbar waren - aber im wesentlichen custom oder hauseigenen rädern vorbehalten waren. udn zum großteil wenig später vom markt verschawnden. nicht zu vergessen auch dass es zu der zeit eben noch keinen einheitlichen standard für die befestigung gab...
> 
> dazu kam das die meinungsmacher da auch immer noch den standpunkt vertraten - scheibenbremsen sidn für DH alle anderen haben gefälligst V#s zu fahren bzw bestenfalls noch Hs33 aber dann bitte nicht bei nem rennen sondern nur bei tourern und schweren fahrern.
> 
> eine halbwegs einheitliche scheibenbremstechnologie für Xc kam wirklich erst 99/00/01 ins rollen.


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @Planetsmasher
> Wir werden morgen die die erste Tour machen und dann können wir näheres über die A-Class berichten.


 
und wie wars? Habt Ihr den Prachtstücken ne ordentliche Schlammpackung verpasst? Könnt Ihr schon was zu den Laufrädern sagen?


----------



## mountymaus (1. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> und wie wars? Habt Ihr den Prachtstücken ne ordentliche Schlammpackung verpasst? Könnt Ihr schon was zu den Laufrädern sagen?



Schlammpackung ja , hat auch riesig Spaß gemacht. Da wir etwas höher liegen und der Winter einzug gehalten hat, konnte man es nicht so krachen lassen, wie man das gern hätte. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Laufräder echt okay sind.


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> konnte man es nicht so krachen lassen, wie man das gern hätte.



Ach, es hat nicht "gekracht"????


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> vielen dank, dann muss ich mir keine hoffnungen mehr machen



Oder du kauft dir den Juibläums-Zaskar, der ist BB und hat Discaufnahme.


----------



## mountymaus (1. Dezember 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ach, es hat nicht "gekracht"????





Doch ein mal kurz in der Schulter als ich mich beim Abflug mit dem Arm abgestützt habe.... Ist aber nichts passiert.


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2008)

und es lag definitiv nicht an den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> und es lag definitiv nicht an den Reifen



Stimmt, der Herr sprach von mangelnder Fahrtechnik......


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Herr sprach von mangelnder Fahrtechnik......



uiuiuiuiui jörg...


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2008)

Das habe ich zwar in Zusammenhang mit RR gesagt, aber das Nudelholz kam eben nicht geflogen


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Doch ein mal kurz in der Schulter als ich mich beim Abflug mit dem Arm abgestützt habe.... Ist aber nichts passiert.



Gott sei Dank! 



gt-heini schrieb:


> und es lag definitiv nicht an den Reifen



... sprach der Herr, der den Sturz seiner Liebsten überhaupt gar nicht mitbekommen hat und rücksichtslos weitergefahren ist und dann auch noch die Schmach mit der Cam festgehalten hat! 

Und? Wo ist das Foto?


----------



## mountymaus (1. Dezember 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach zu unscharf...


----------



## hellmachine (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich schon mal am fragen bin: gabs eigentlich ein xizang mit scheibenaufnahme?



Kint schrieb:


> exakt wie gt-heini sagte. man muss bedenken dass damals scheibenbremsen noch mehr oder minder "dh -bremsen" waren - also an so reinrassigen XC böcken wie den zaskar auch aus gewichtsgründen eher ungewöhnlich waren. die einzige wirklich uneingeschränkt funktionierende bremse war ja noch 98  die gustav m - auch wenn rs disk, amp , hope, mt cycle, etc zwar verfügbar waren - aber im wesentlichen custom oder hauseigenen rädern vorbehalten waren. udn zum großteil wenig später vom markt verschawnden. nicht zu vergessen auch dass es zu der zeit eben noch keinen einheitlichen standard für die befestigung gab...
> 
> dazu kam das die meinungsmacher da auch immer noch den standpunkt vertraten - scheibenbremsen sidn für DH alle anderen haben gefälligst V#s zu fahren bzw bestenfalls noch Hs33 aber dann bitte nicht bei nem rennen sondern nur bei tourern und schweren fahrern.
> 
> eine halbwegs einheitliche scheibenbremstechnologie für Xc kam wirklich erst 99/00/01 ins rollen.


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> wenn ich schon mal am fragen bin: gabs eigentlich ein xizang mit scheibenaufnahme?



nee, leider nicht


----------



## hellmachine (5. Dezember 2008)

schade, aber hatte ich schon befürchtet...




oldman schrieb:


> nee, leider nicht


----------



## butsche2002 (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke....lieber Nikolaus 



[/url


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2008)

buschte zeigs ruhig in gross







Ein geiles Teil, Glückwunsch! Und schon schmutzig gemacht? ;-)


----------



## butsche2002 (7. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> buschte zeigs ruhig in gross
> 
> Ein geiles Teil, Glückwunsch! Und schon schmutzig gemacht? ;-)




ne.........trau mich nicht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

sowas bringt Dir der Nikolaus? Haben Deine Eltern vielleicht Lust ein 35 jähriges Kind zu adoptieren??

Viel Spaß damit...das nächste Fully wird auch ein Force..

VG
Peter



butsche2002 schrieb:


> Danke....lieber Nikolaus
> 
> 
> 
> [/url


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/238296


----------



## gtbiker (7. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> ne.........trau mich nicht


komm schon, tu es, tu es!



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=44flUpujeQo


----------



## butsche2002 (7. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sowas bringt Dir der Nikolaus? Haben Deine Eltern vielleicht Lust ein 35 jähriges Kind zu adoptieren??
> 
> ...



ne........die haben schon eins........und der nikolaus war ich selber......!!


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> ...und der nikolaus war ich selber......!!



sag ich doch: die schönsten geschenke macht man sich selbst - und meistens weder zu weihnachten, noch zum geburtstag 

tolles bike! du musst unbedingt einen fahrbericht posten, wenn du es ausgiebig getestet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butsche2002 (7. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> komm schon, tu es, tu es!
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=44flUpujeQo



der hobel muß erstmal auf den montageständer .....und dann bei gutem wetter.......in naher zukunft........nicht zu nass ,nicht zu kalt aber auch nicht zu trocken (wegen staub).......oder ich such mir ne halle


----------



## butsche2002 (7. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag ich doch: die schönsten geschenke macht man sich selbst - und meistens weder zu weihnachten, noch zum geburtstag
> 
> tolles bike! du musst unbedingt einen fahrbericht posten, wenn du es ausgiebig getestet hast



jo........geht klar !!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag ich doch: die schönsten geschenke macht man sich selbst...



Bald ist Weihnachten, und dann kommt das Sanction 

Ich muss unbedingt mit unseren Forums-Dealer sprechen


----------



## Kint (7. Dezember 2008)

wie ich gestern gelernt habe ist der nikolaus im übrigen der stammvater aller "weihnachtlichen" schenker.. christkind ist eine schwammige Erfindung Luthers, der weihnachtsmann ein Derivat des niederländischen sinter klaas in den usa - mit massiver unterstützung von coca cola lanciert um den winterlichen verkauf des kaltgetränks zu pushen.

also alles woie es sein sollte ... btw schönes force...


----------



## Glückauf (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ist da jemand der mir helfen kann??? 
Würde euch doch gerne mal mein GT zeigen, nur leider habe ich null Ahnung wie ich das Foto hier sichtbar kriege...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tucana (8. Dezember 2008)

www.abload.de --> hochladen und thumbnail für Foren verwenden oder direktlink und du klickst hier in "Direkt antworten" und klickst auf den Hügel mit der Sonne und dem gelben Hintergrund und nimmst den direktlink:


----------



## Tiensy (8. Dezember 2008)

Glückauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist da jemand der mir helfen kann???
> Würde euch doch gerne mal mein GT zeigen, nur leider habe ich null Ahnung wie ich das Foto hier sichtbar kriege...
> 
> Vielen Dank



Da scrollst du einfach mal ganz nach oben auf *Fotoalbum*. Auf der folgenden gelben Leiste dann auf "*m(d)eine Seite*" und der Rest erklaert sich dann von selbst.

Nachdem die Bilder hochgeladen sind, fuegst du die in jeden beliebigen deiner Posts ein, indem du den passenden BBC-Code einfuegst.


----------



## Glückauf (8. Dezember 2008)

mist


----------



## Glückauf (8. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Tucana (8. Dezember 2008)

Nein, nicht so. 

Wie kann man nur? :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ist das Bike von Glückauf 
Find ich schick!


----------



## butsche2002 (8. Dezember 2008)

glückauf.............


----------



## Tucana (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde aber nicht vorne *und* hinten aufs größte Kränzchen schalten ^^


----------



## Glückauf (8. Dezember 2008)

Da hat mir jemand richtig aus der sch... geholfen. 

DANKE


----------



## Tucana (8. Dezember 2008)

Kein Ding


----------



## butsche2002 (8. Dezember 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ich würde aber nicht vorne *und* hinten aufs größte "Kränzchen" schalten
> der name ist programm........(der ist nur für insider)


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2008)

darf ich anmerken dass dieses vergewaltigte hier nix zu suchen hat ? gibt immerhin nen eigenen faden für sowas... genaugenommen zwei denn da es KEIN zaskar ist würde auch der auktionswarner passen (auch wenn halbherzig daraufhin gewiesen wurde, dass... )


----------



## spatzel (8. Dezember 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Das ist das Bike von Glückauf
> Find ich schick!



.........yo,ist ganz nett,aber eins hab ich:Riser und Barends gehen leider(meiner Meinung nach)gar nicht....;-)das sieht immer irgendwie billig aus.....


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .........yo,ist ganz nett,aber eins hab ich:Riser und Barends gehen leider(meiner Meinung nach)gar nicht....;-)das sieht immer irgendwie billig aus.....



diese meinung teile ich - v.a. bei diesen barends, die meiner meinung an keinem lenker gut aussehen.

sonst passt aber alles an dem rad (sofern noch pedale dran kommen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (8. Dezember 2008)

...........man könnte ja noch eine setback Thomson Stütze dranmachen und die dann umdrehen....
hihi.........sorry aggressor,es hat mich spontan überkommen......


----------



## oliversen (9. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht sollte Glueckauf nochmal ueberpruefen ober er den nicht das Linke Barend ans rechte Lenkerende geschraubt hat und umgekehrt.
Aber manche Leute lieben ja die Dinge etwas verkehrt herum. Liegt wohl an den neueren Zaskar Rahmen.... Sorry Aggressor2, ist auch mir nur so rausgerutscht.....


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Glückauf, sieht doch gut aus! Aber als überzeugter Riser-Fahrer kann ich mich diesem...


spatzel schrieb:


> Riser und Barends gehen leider(meiner Meinung nach)gar nicht....;-)das sieht immer irgendwie billig aus.....


und diesem Kommentar...


versus schrieb:


> diese meinung teile ich - v.a. bei diesen barends, die meiner meinung an keinem lenker gut aussehen.


ABSOLUT bededenkenlos anschliessen!!!


----------



## neuroncrust (9. Dezember 2008)

Tucana schrieb:


> Nein, nicht so.
> 
> Wie kann man nur? :



Wenn die Amerikaner Guantanamo dichtmachen, gibts für sowas aber auch keine Rechtfertigung mehr oder wie? 

Hab ja auch was mit Schutzblech und Licht für den Weg zur Arbeit, aber doch kein ZASKAR! Da stimmt ja nichts! Ich kleb doch auch keine Schmutzfänger, Dachgepäckträger und Anhängerkupplungen an einen Ferrari... 

Das Blaue gefällt mir, würde die Barends aber auch wegnehmen.

Salute, Hendrik


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> ... ...



das ist kein zaskar. wie ich oben bereits angemerkt hatte. das ist ein pantera/backwoods/tempest/agressor/ irgendeinandereralurahmenvongtaberkeinzaskar ....


----------



## neuroncrust (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das ist kein zaskar. wie ich oben bereits angemerkt hatte. das ist ein pantera/backwoods/tempest/agressor/ irgendeinandereralurahmenvongtaberkeinzaskar ....



Alles klar, hab ich nicht genau genug gelesen. Aber sowas tut man keinem Rahmen an, finde ich. Selbst wenn man einen Tourer haben will, hat derjenige das Thema ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das ist kein zaskar...pantera...



miep! wars nicht so, dass das pantera auch immer eine gerade abschlusskappe hatte 


, jetzt hab ich mich aber weit aus dem fenster gelehnt und sollte ich falsch liegen erwarte ich eine mindestens 15zeilige richtigstellung mit 2-3 beweisfotos


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> miep! wars nicht so, dass das pantera auch immer eine gerade abschlusskappe hatte
> , jetzt hab ich mich aber weit aus dem fenster gelehnt und sollte ich falsch liegen erwarte ich eine mindestens 15zeilige richtigstellung mit 2-3 beweisfotos



häh ? volker doch nur die ersten jahrgänge... später doch nicht mehr.... und da erkennt man doch schon auf den erstenblick dass das ein rondes käppschen is und ein mindestens 96er rahmen ist...(bremsbrücke schaltauge) :





aber das weisst du ja alles und ziehst mich nur auf...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> häh ? volker doch nur die ersten jahrgänge... später doch nicht mehr.... und da erkennt man doch schon auf den erstenblick dass das ein rondes käppschen is und ein mindestens 96er rahmen ist...(bremsbrücke schaltauge) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sachtmal wem gehört das Teil? Das ist doch mein alter Backwoods-Rahmen, schwarz gepulvert und mit Zaskar-Descals versehen, erinnert ihr euch? Ich hab ihn anfang des Jahres bei eBay verkauft.


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachtmal wem gehört das Teil? Das ist doch mein alter Backwoods-Rahmen, schwarz gepulvert und mit Zaskar-Descals versehen, erinnert ihr euch? Ich hab ihn anfang des Jahres bei eBay verkauft.



ja was denkst du wo ich das bild her hab... klar erinnere ich mich. 
ich:
darf ich anmerken dass dieses vergewaltigte hier nix zu suchen hat ? gibt immerhin nen eigenen faden für sowas... genaugenommen zwei denn da es KEIN zaskar ist würde auch der auktionswarner passen (auch wenn halbherzig daraufhin gewiesen wurde, dass... )


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Dann zeigen wir mal wieder richtige Räder, bei mir war heute schon Weihnachten:






Natürlich heute gleich eingesaut, so wie sich das gehört


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

herrjeh tiger, hast du denn wirklich *KEINE FREIE WAND* vor der du ein so geiles bike fotografieren könntest???

vor diesem gepolsterten alptraum fällt es wirklich selbst meinem aktuellen lieblingsfully schwer gut auszusehen...


----------



## hellmachine (9. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> herrjeh tiger, hast du denn wirklich *KEINE FREIE WAND* vor der du ein so geiles bike fotografieren könntest???
> 
> vor diesem gepolsterten alptraum fällt es wirklich selbst meinem aktuellen lieblingsfully schwer gut auszusehen...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> herrjeh tiger, hast du denn wirklich *KEINE FREIE WAND* vor der du ein so geiles bike fotografieren könntest???



Leider nicht, so sieht mein Arbeitszimmer im Einzelnen aus:


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

na da wo der rote renner hängt wäre doch ein plätzchen!
oder gleich im wohnzimmer - musst du halt nachher mal kurz durchsaugen, damit es keine bösen worte gibt


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...oder gleich im wohnzimmer - musst du halt nachher mal kurz durchsaugen, damit es keine bösen worte gibt



Das mach ich morgen, wenn meine Frau arbeiten is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das mach ich morgen, wenn meine Frau arbeiten is



verständlich da mag die besetzungscouch im arbeitszimmer ja belegt sein da muss man dann aufs wohnzimmer ausweichen...duckundweg


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> verständlich da mag die besetzungscouch im arbeitszimmer ja belegt sein da muss man dann aufs wohnzimmer ausweichen...duckundweg



Leider nein, dieses Jahr hab ich nur einen männlichen Praktikanten. Letztes Jahr wars eine hübsche Praktikantin, sie hat mich aber mehr von der Arbeit abgehalten als mich zu unterstützen


----------



## spatzel (9. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leider nein, dieses Jahr hab ich nur einen männlichen Praktikanten. Letztes Jahr wars eine hübsche Praktikantin, sie hat mich aber mehr von der Arbeit abgehalten als mich zu unterstützen



....dein Arbeitszimmer sieht aber nicht so schick aus wie das Oral Office....


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir Abhilfe schaffe und dir evtl. das ein oder andere GT, für dich kostengünstig, abnehmen


----------



## cleiende (10. Dezember 2008)

Über der Heizung, links neben dem grossen Fenster im Arbeitszimmer, da ist noch Platz.

Die Couch taugt nur als Hintergrund für Fotos in Verbindung mit Spät-80er oder Früh-90er Lackierungen ("Wer findet das Rad?").
Lass den Praktikanten mal nen Überwurf nähen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Über der Heizung, links neben dem grossen Fenster im Arbeitszimmer, da ist noch Platz.



Dort wird das Simplon demnäxt aufgehängt, daneben das polierte Backwoods, dann is die Wand gegenüber wieder so halbwegs frei. Die alten Schränke sollen auch raus.


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Lass den Praktikanten mal nen Überwurf nähen.


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die Couch taugt nur als Hintergrund für Fotos in Verbindung mit Spät-80er oder Früh-90er Lackierungen ("Wer findet das Rad?")



das schreit geradezu nach einem neuen thread bei den klassikern:

"welches bike passt zu tigers couch?"


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

Welche Farbe fürn Überwurf wäre denn passend? Schwarz mit gelbem GT-Logo? Sch*****, ihr bringt mir auf Ideen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (10. Dezember 2008)

Hey Tiger,

Starkes Buegelbrett das der Weihnachtsmann da gebracht hat.
Aber mal ehrlich; habt ihr da in MeckPom Erhoehungen die deinen maximalen Federweg uebersteigen? Oder springst du neuerdings vom Garagendach?

Auf alle Faelle cooles Teil, bin neidisch!
Viel Spass damit!

Und hey, ohne Helm wirkt das nicht wirklich autentisch!


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit mehr durch Ketzerei aufgefallen bin , will ich hier mal ein Update meines BB Zaskars zeigen 

Vorher





Nachher







 




 



Umbaumassnahmen :

RS Mag gegen Manitou getauscht 
White Industries Kurbel gegen Ritchey Logic 
XT Mavic 521 LRS gegen Ac Chub / Ringle Mavic Sub LRS
Zebra Flite TT gegen gelochten Flite 

Ansonsten unverändert


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Tiger,
> 
> Starkes Buegelbrett das der Weihnachtsmann da gebracht hat.
> Aber mal ehrlich; habt ihr da in MeckPom Erhoehungen die deinen maximalen Federweg uebersteigen? Oder springst du neuerdings vom Garagendach?



Wir haben hier nichtmal Garagen, weil die Leute zu arm sind um sich Autos leisten zu können 



oliversen schrieb:


> Und hey, ohne Helm wirkt das nicht wirklich autentisch!



Ich fahre seit gut einem halben Jahr nur noch mit Helm 

@Ketterechts, schönes Zaskar, nur der Vorbau wirkt irgendwie arg lang.

Den ControlTech hat hier lokal noch ein Händler liegen, mit Schaft, falls von euch jemand sowas sucht. Nagelneu!


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Dezember 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ...........man könnte ja noch eine setback Thomson Stütze dranmachen und die dann umdrehen....
> hihi.........sorry aggressor,es hat mich spontan überkommen......





oliversen schrieb:


> Aber manche Leute lieben ja die Dinge etwas verkehrt herum. Liegt wohl an den neueren Zaskar Rahmen.... Sorry Aggressor2, ist auch mir nur so rausgerutscht.....



Ihr seid soo gemein...


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich; habt ihr da in MeckPom Erhoehungen die deinen maximalen Federweg uebersteigen?



in meckpom nich aber in sh ...brodtener steilufer - für dirtdrops ins flat  und waschen erübrigt sich nach der landung auch...







scherz !!! - bis zu 20m hoch. und naturschutzgebiet !


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Dezember 2008)

@ ketterechts

mir gefiel das urzassi vorher viel besser. 
aber auch nach dem umbau schön!
willst du den zebra flite verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rettschge (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, brauch mal euren Rat!
hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau Irgendwie gefällt mir das ganze nicht mehr. Die Judy,Kore und Azonic passen da wohl eher nicht mehr???????!!
Gebt mal paar Anregungen...Tipps danke.Nein stelle mein Bike noch nicht in den Vergew.Thread


----------



## butsche2002 (10. Dezember 2008)

rettschge schrieb:


> Hallo, brauch mal euren Rat!
> hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau Irgendwie gefällt mir das ganze nicht mehr. Die Judy,Kore und Azonic passen da wohl eher nicht mehr???????!!
> Gebt mal paar Anregungen...Tipps danke.Nein stelle mein Bike noch nicht in den Vergew.Thread



.......würde die gelben teile gegen schwarze tauschen........vielleicht ne judy xl doppelbrücke.......gibt es gerade inner bucht


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2008)

bitte keine doppelbrücke an dem wunderschönen rahmen - auch wenn das original mal so gewesen sein sollte!
ansonsten:
schwarze, silberne, oder weisse 80-100mm gabel, lenker gegen flachen riser tauschen, gelbe teile weg und gegen silberne, oder schwarze tauschen, fertig ist das gartenhäuschen.

evtl. noch innenlager, kurbeln und pedale montieren


----------



## rettschge (11. Dezember 2008)

Wegs der gelben Judy Sl, hat jemand schon mal die Gabel Sandstrahlen lassen?
Hat sich erledigt, habe vor das RetroGelb zu behalten.Der Lenker muß auf jeden fall weg. Dachte Lenker silber und Vorbau Schwarz o.Carbon.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2008)

Vorgestern abgeholt, Timberline


----------



## hoeckle (12. Dezember 2008)

viel spaß damit....


----------



## cleiende (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine Größe!!!
Wo habe ich das übersehen?

Glückwunsch,


cleiende


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Meine Größe!!!
> Wo habe ich das übersehen?
> 
> Glückwunsch,
> ...



könnte an der ignore-funktion liegen


----------



## planetsmasher (13. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> könnte an der ignore-funktion liegen


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2008)

Das war es aber nicht.
Habe es vor 2 Wochen auf ebay geschossen.
Ist aus Berlin. Und auch nicht original, das Hinterrad wurde mal erneuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das war es aber nicht.
> Habe es vor 2 Wochen auf ebay geschossen.
> Ist aus Berlin. Und auch nicht original, das Hinterrad wurde mal erneuert.



evtl noch mehr nicht zb die kleber. es sieht nämlich exakt so aus wie mein 85er backwoods. oder gt hat für 86 (t60  ) das 85er backwoods als 86er timberline übernommen... mehr kann ich dir mangels fotooos !!! nich sagen...


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2008)

Ok Ok, hier ein paar Detail Bilder


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ok Ok, hier ein paar Detail Bilder



ok die ubrake ist schonmal nich original die hatten alle noch rollercams. und fette riser. keine flatbars. der vorbau war 86 wohl clamp on - also nicht mehr zum durchschieben des lenkers. steuersatz sollte ein gt epoch sein dass kann ich bei dir nicht erkennen - und felgen ukai. was am wichtigsten ist ist die form wie die kettenstreben ans tretlager getackert sind. wenn die wishbone mäßig zusammengeführt sind udn dann gerade zum tretlager verlaufen ist es ein timberline zumindest laut den scans. wenn die ungebogen gerade vom ausfaller bis zum tretlager verlaufen ist es ein backwoods. 

keine ahnung ob ob die das wirklich durchgezogen haben mein 85er hat auf jeden fall die geraden streben. einzig eins ist sicher es ist kein 85er timberline


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2008)

Steuersatz ist ein Ritchey Logic.
Ich finde die kettenstreben eigentlich recht gerade. Und alle Schweißnähte sind super sauber verarbeitet.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist ein Ritchey Logic.
> Ich finde die kettenstreben eigentlich recht gerade. Und alle Schweißnähte sind super sauber verarbeitet.



jepp das ist ne 85er backwoodsstrebe. schau dir hoeckles foto vom 85er timberline an dann weisst du was ich meine. 



bleibt als schlussfolgerung: entweder der katalog lügt oder es ist ein 85er backwoods dass 86 gestempelt wurde udn als timberline verkauft wurde. in anbetracht dass sie 85 auf 86 beim timberline von canti auf rollercam unter den kettenstreben gewechselt haben evtl nicht ganz unwahrsch. vielleicht deswegen auch der 85er backwoodsvorbau. was ist denn an komponenten montiert ? der logiv gehört definitiv raus. ich habe wahrscheinlich demnächst mal einen epoch über...


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2008)

Ok:
Sattel - Turbo
Bremse hinten - DiaCompe AD 990
Bremse vorn - DiaCompe 981
Bremshebel - DiaCompe
Schalthebel - Suntour Index Control 3x6
Umwerfer und Schaltwerk - Suntour alpha 5000
Kurbel - Sakae SX
Kettenblätter - SR Suntour Ovaltech
Vorderrad - Schraubnabe SR sealed CCB mech mit Araya 26x1,50 Felge
Hinterrad - Deore XT Nabe (Schnellspanner) mit Araya RM20 Felge
Vorbau und Lenker unbekannt

PS, der Steuersatz ist sehr willkommen!


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ok:
> ...



das klingt alles sehr krude... auf jeden fall gehört alles raus was shimano heisst. die bikes waren suntour / jex bikes. der vorbau dürfte ein SR (sakae) sein - isofern ok, kurbeln/blätter  auch. die dia 981 ist original siehe dazu auch hoeckles faden. hinten muss wie gesagt ne rollercam ran. hebelei klingt gut. lenker bruachst du einen riser... udn zwar einen high riser. nicht diese niedrigen dh prügel dies heutzutage gibt.  sind in der regele auch SR gewesen damals. dann die araya die keine kleber haben sondern nur die größe geprägt (?) sind eher die billigen - nix hohlkammer einfach alu felgen eher sch***. die rm 20 passt ganz gut rein finde ich ist auch so eine der ersten guten felgen. und hält auch nicht leichtgewichte aus. original wie gesagt damals noch ukai aber die sind heute kaum noch zu bekommen. steuersatz wie gesat - udn dann würde ich persönlich mal nach ner suntour xc schaltung suchen die passt da ganz gut ran. evtl naben dazu. und der epoch ist vermerkt.. 

das wäre dann schon ziemlich nah am oem aufbau.. wenn man das anpeilt. 

ps ist das schaltauge eigentlich angekommen ?


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist angekommen und passt perfekt. Die Reifen sind verpackt und gehen Montag auf die Reise. Weiß ja, bin viel unterwegs und habe es deshalb nicht früher geschafft.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. Dezember 2008)

Nice one Sassy!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. Dezember 2008)

Nice one Sassy!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

HILFE!!! Ich hab ein Downhillrad


----------



## Kruko (15. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> HILFE!!! Ich hab ein Downhillrad



Der Junge kommt zur Vernunft oder plant schon fürs Treffen 2009

Für mich steht die Federgabel dem modernen Zaskar eindeutig besser. Wenn Du jetzt noch eine Lösung für Dein Sattelstützenproblem finden würdest


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Junge kommt zur Vernunft oder plant schon fürs Treffen 2009
> 
> Für mich steht die Federgabel dem modernen Zaskar eindeutig besser. Wenn Du jetzt noch eine Lösung für Dein Sattelstützenproblem finden würdest




Zum größten Teil hab ich sie aus Langeweile wieder drangebaut. Aber erstaunlicherweise bietet eine Federgabel doch einige Vorteile bei Abfahrten...
Und nu hab ich schon so photographiert, dass man die Stütze kaum sieht...


----------



## Kruko (15. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zum größten Teil hab ich sie aus Langeweile wieder drangebaut.



Du hast Langeweile??? Hier stehen 20 Räder, die mal wieder eine sorgfältige Reinigung mit einem Wattestäbchen gebrauchen könnten


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dus gut machst kannst du auch (gaaanz unauffällig...) eins mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du hast Langeweile??? Hier stehen 20 Räder, die mal wieder eine sorgfältige Reinigung mit einem Wattestäbchen gebrauchen könnten



Klar, wenn du deine und Insas Schätzchen nach Jena bringst gerne



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wenn dus gut machst kannst du auch (gaaanz unauffällig...) eins mitnehmen...




neee...das würd ich keinem antun


----------



## mountymaus (15. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du deine und Insas Schätzchen nach Jena bringst gerne



Das würde ich nicht soooo laut sagen... der Jörg macht das....


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Dezember 2008)

Jungs es tut mir leid, ich hab die Kult-Couch heute entsorgt 

Ab sofort nur noch Fotos ohne Couch:







Sattel ausgetauscht und Spacerturm entfernt.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht soooo laut sagen... der Jörg macht das....




Ab nächster Woche hab ich Ferien, also noch mehr Langeweile und dazu auch noch Zeit
Dann bin ich aber in Hettstedt. Und wenn, dann bitte nur ein oder zwei Räder mit einem Mal vorbeibringen. Weil eine ordentliche Reinigung bei mir erfordert eine Demontage und ich muss in der Wohnung ja noch treten können.



@TigersClaw: Warum ist es noch sauber??


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Warum ist es noch sauber??



Die Frage muss lauten, warum ist es schon wieder so sauber ... weil ich es vorhin gewaschen habe


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Frage muss lauten, warum ist es schon wieder so sauber ... weil ich es vorhin gewaschen habe



Dann is es ja ok


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2008)

@Tigerkralle: Geiles Rad, dass ganze Geld, dass die Couch gebracht hat, ist in dem Sattel gut angelegt 

Schickes Bike!


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jungs es tut mir leid, ich hab die Kult-Couch heute entsorgt
> Ab sofort nur noch Fotos ohne Couch:



DANKE 

ein wirklich cooles bike ! hut ab vor deinem mut - ich muss ein rad, bzw. ein gabel immer erst monate fahren, bevor ich dann ganz sicher bin, dass ich das schaftrohr kürzen kann, ohne mich später zu ärgern. selbstverständlich geschieht dies immer in max. 1cm-schritten


----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> ein wirklich cooles bike ! hut ab vor deinem mut - ich muss ein rad, bzw. ein gabel immer erst monate fahren, bevor ich dann ganz sicher bin, dass ich das schaftrohr kürzen kann, ohne mich später zu ärgern. selbstverständlich geschieht dies immer in max. 1cm-schritten


 



sry


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sry



der war ja auch extra für dich 

der tune vorbau fürs lightning ist unterwegs und dann wird der schaft auch sicher gekürzt - um 1cm erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2008)

Versus, ich hätte noch 3x 5mm Carbon-Spacer mit GT-Logo anzubieten


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Versus, ich hätte noch 3x 5mm Carbon-Spacer mit GT-Logo anzubieten



danke fürs angebot, aber carbon kommt bei mir nur an einen renner und das steht was anderes drauf


----------



## alf2 (17. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sattel ausgetauscht und Spacerturm entfernt.



Gratulation!
Durch die beiden Änderungen gewinnt das Rad optisch enorm!
Oder ist es weil das Sofa weg ist?

Ich fahre mein Sanction mittlerweile mit den Spacern oberhalb das Vorbaus. Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, aber solange ich mir nicht sicher bin, daß ich den Rahmen viele Jahre fahren werde, wird da nix gekürzt. (Hab mich grad furchtbar geärgert, als ich die Fox F100 vom IDXC in meinen RM Stahlrahmen einbauen wollte - zu kurz)


----------



## Kint (17. Dezember 2008)

als mann mit großem steuerrohr danke ich euch beiden für soviel weitsicht...  quasi unmöglich >24cm in gebraucht zu finden....


----------



## alf2 (17. Dezember 2008)

Auf 24cm komm ich allerdings auch mit bestem Willen nicht!


----------



## SpeedyR (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein Sanction ganz aktuell.Neu sind Bremsen,Schaltwerk,und einige versteckte "Kleingkeiten"...

















...welche letztendlich für das Gewicht verantwortlich sind 






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2008)

Saustark Speedy. Meins wiegt 600 Gramm mehr ... noch


----------



## SpeedyR (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss dir sagen,jetz so wie es steht-ich finde kaum Potenzial zum einsparen.Jedenfalls ohne irgendwie grössere finanzielle Sprünge machen zu müssen.

Aber egal was ich dran mache.Das Rad fährt sich einfach toll!

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das Rad fährt sich einfach toll!



Kein Wunder, es ist ein GT  Haste was anderes erwartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich muss dir sagen,jetz so wie es steht-ich finde kaum Potenzial zum einsparen.Jedenfalls ohne irgendwie grössere finanzielle Sprünge machen zu müssen.
> 
> Aber egal was ich dran mache.Das Rad fährt sich einfach toll!
> 
> Grüsse Rafael





sieht schick aus macht bestimmt laune damit irgendwo runter zu düsen. zum thema gewicht..evtl anderer dämpfer und sattel falls du was bequemes in leicht möchtest...zb. toupe.

aber da holst du sicher kpl max 2-300gr raus und die merkst du bei solch einem bike nur bedingt....also so lassen....naja nicht ganz da muss noch dreck dran


----------



## SpeedyR (19. Dezember 2008)

Schauen wir mal was im Winter noch passiert.Die Sattelstützen Kombi werde ich aber demnächst wohl doch überarbeiten.

Ich baue derzeit noch das DHi auf.Da bin ich derzeit bei grob 17,6kg.Da sind für mich zb die 300g fast schon "Welten".Aber das alleine an einer Baugruppe herauszuhollen ist dort schon schwierig.

Bilder folgen demnächst....


Grüsse Rafa


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2008)

zur not schau doch im leichtbauabteil vorbei. alter sack und hawk bauen da jeweils ein genius auf ( alltagstauglich ). evtl bekommst du da noch inspiration.

oder du stellst mal ne teileliste auf....hilft ungemein!


----------



## alf2 (19. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Saustark Speedy. Meins wiegt 600 Gramm mehr ... noch



Meins auch!

Aber so lange ich vorne die Wotan drinnen hab und einigermaßen vernünftige Reifen und Schläuche fahre, wird sich daran wohl auch nicht nicht viel ändern. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es zumindest auf unter 15kg.


----------



## kingmoe (20. Dezember 2008)

Seit ihr alle mit den dicken Fully auf Jagd nach Sekunden - BERGAUF?!
Ich fahre mein Ruckus Fully mit sicher gut 17kg spazieren. Und das hat noch gereicht, um (mit kleinem KB allerdings) im Fichtelgebirge nach ganz oben zu radeln, ohne abzusetzen. Und ich habe Pommes-Beine, da ist nicht viel Kraft drin 






Klar, wenn ich ohne viel (Kosten-) Aufwand Gewicht sparen kann, mache ich das. Aber auf Krampf ein gut funktionierendes System verändern?!


----------



## divergent! (20. Dezember 2008)

leichter ist nicht gleich schlechter...wenn er ne teileliste hat kann man genau schauen wo es hängt...bsp:

mitunter sind vorbauten mit 200gr montiert...einer mit 110 tuts auch ( zb wcs ). oder ne 950gr kurbelkombi ( da kann man auch auf 750 runtergehen ohne verluste ) usw.....und das sammelt sich. irgendwann hast du schneller 1 kilo zusammen wie du dachtest, gerade bei solchen bollerwerken, ohne funktionseinbußen.

wir reden ja hier nicht über superleichte cc sachen sondern von am tauglichen teile. und da kann man gut sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (20. Dezember 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle mit den dicken Fully auf Jagd nach Sekunden - BERGAUF?!



Nö!
Aber das 2008er Sanction 1.0 wird ja von GT mit 14,4kg angegeben.
Ich hab meines mit leichteren Teilen aufgebaut (Hope Naben, WCS Teile, SLX statt Saint Kurbel, Sattel etc..) um dann festzustellen dass ich statt der angenommenen 14kg plötzlich 15,25kg habe. An dem Schock verdaue ich noch ein bisschen. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Bergauf-Performance sehr zufrieden!

Ps: Wollt ihr eure Sanctions, Long travel i-drives, Touren Ruckus etc nicht auch hier posten um das GT-Aufkommen etwas zu steigern? http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/Zeigt-her-eure-Enduro-bikes-th94625
Wär fein!


----------



## kingmoe (20. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> leichter ist nicht gleich schlechter...wenn er ne teileliste hat kann man genau schauen wo es hängt...bsp:
> mitunter sind vorbauten mit 200gr montiert...einer mit 110 tuts auch ( zb wcs ). oder ne 950gr kurbelkombi ( da kann man auch auf 750 runtergehen ohne verluste ) usw.....und das sammelt sich. irgendwann hast du schneller 1 kilo zusammen wie du dachtest, gerade bei solchen bollerwerken, ohne funktionseinbußen.
> wir reden ja hier nicht über superleichte cc sachen sondern von am tauglichen teile. und da kann man gut sparen




Sehe ich alles genauso!
Aber genug Reserve muss da sein, wenn man das Material richtig rannnimmt (was ich eher nicht mache  )

Ich werde, da ich selten flott bergab fahre, auch mal was am Gewicht machen. Ich habe sicher eh noch Teile hier, die ich nur wechseln müsste und die einige 100g bringen sollten. Aber es ist nicht dringend...
Die Schaukel macht einfach richtig Spaß, auch nur zum rumfahren. Ist für mich so etwas wie ein Chopper, fettes Teil, aber hauptsächlich wird gecruist (nee, nicht vor der Eisdiele, aber in harmlosen Waldgelände, such mal in HH ´ne flotte Abfahrt...)


----------



## speedy79 (21. Dezember 2008)

mein GT I-Drive 5


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hier nun die neue Stadtritsche...aufgrund der Ausstattung denke ich es ist ein 96er Avalanche..wie gesagt, aber nur aufgrund der Aussstattung:

Mavic 221 mit LX Naben
XT Schaltwerk, Rest Antrieb LX (BJ würden passen)
Kore Vorbau mit silbernem GT Lenker
Sattel mittlerweile Flite TransAm, wird aber noch geändert
vorne war sogar noch der Velociraptor drauf...
Vorbau TIOGA

Rahmennummer irgendwas mit SAS....

Wenn noch jemand 8-fach STIs hat, dann bitte mal ne PM, würde gerne ein paar Raceline D anschrauben, das geht aber bei diesen LX Hebeln nicht, da vergossen mit den Triggern...

VG
Peter


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Dezember 2008)

So Leute, jetzt mißbrauche ich mal dieses Thread.

ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Weihnacht und ein erfolgreiches 2009.
Auf weiterhin so gute Stimmung!


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2008)

heute kamen nochmal ein paar teile....am umwerfer muss ich noch etwas basteln, gewicht dann 8925gr

bessere bilder in freier wildbahn kommen sicher am we


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2008)

Dadd RTS ist wirklich saustark, weiter so!

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen.


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2008)

danke. ich bin damit jetzt fertig. werd mal nochbessere bilder machen müssen.

das nächste wird dann wohl ein lts werden...ich hab da so den wahn ne lefty reinzubauen...duck und weg


----------



## gremlino (24. Dezember 2008)

> das nächste wird dann wohl ein lts werden...ich hab da so den wahn ne lefty reinzubauen...



find ich ne geile Idee


----------



## Tucana (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi alle.

frohe Weihnachten ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2008)

schönes sts!  ne rock shox fsx würde dem rad auch gut stehen......was hast du so für erfahrungen mit dem rahmen gemacht? der soll ja öfters brechen, was mich noch daran hindert so einen zu kaufen, da ist man mit dem lts sicherer..oder?


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

gerne, wenn Du eine für mich hast.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (25. Dezember 2008)

leider nicht....ist mir nur grad so eingefallen da letzte woche mehrere in der bucht waren


----------



## oliversen (25. Dezember 2008)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut...





An dieser Stelle ein paar Dankeschöns;
An Volker fürs besorgen,
an Manni für den Vortritt lassen,
an Tom für Decals und den Reperaturtipp beim BB-Gehäuse,
sowie ein paar anderen für Teile und Unterstüzung.

Jetzt gehts gleich zum ersten Einsatz,ich wünsche ein schönes Fest Euch allen.

oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Dezember 2008)

Schön ist es geworden, Olli!

Toller Originalzustand, so soll das sein.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Dezember 2008)

Very nice!  decals by Gil?


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Dezember 2008)

SEHR schön, Oliversen! 

Mir persönlich gefallen ja auch diese Decals besonders gut - leider sind diese schönen Baujahre immer seltener zu finden. Schön, mal wieder eins zu sehen! Der Aufbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Viel Spaß damit!
Christian


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Dezember 2008)

hammer!!! so muss es sein - fast wie im katalog. so sind sie mir am liebsten aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. Dezember 2008)

schön


----------



## rennm (27. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ich mit Verachtung gestraft werde hier mein nicht klassisches Zaskar


----------



## Kruko (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

erstmal ein liches Willkommen

Mit Verachtung ist hier bisher niemand gestraft worden. 

Dein Zaskar sieht doch ganz nett aus. Ich würde nur die Bremsleitungsbefestigung und die Sattelstütze bzw. die Sattelposition ändern.

@Oli

Schönes Zaskar


----------



## Oggynator (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin, hier meine erste Tat, Timberline meets HTII 










dann musste ich aber merken, das der Rahmen etwas klein ist, T&C Dornen gerne mögen und das weite Cantis hinten nicht gut an einen Dreiangel passen, zu den Hacken wird es eng.
Darum gibt es im Januar ein weiteres GT Projekt 

Andreas


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2008)

Durch und durch geil. Ich würd die Cantis gegen polierte Cantis ersetzen, würde noch besser zu den Gegenhaltern passen. Die Rahmenfarbe is auf jeden Fall sehr schön.


----------



## -lupo- (27. Dezember 2008)

Woah, ist das eine geile Lackierung! Von wann ist der Rahmen eigentlich? Der sieht in dem zustand auf jeden Fall wie neu aus!

Hier mein Ruckus mit neuer alter Gabel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2008)

I just completed this 14.5" purple ano Zaskar for my daughter.  The 14.5" Aqua ano one is my wife's. I just put new decals on both bikes.  Plan to put more white parts on the Purple one.  My girls are no different...it's all about the look!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier der Neuzugang der schon ein paar Tag bei mir ein neues Zuhause gefunden hat.
GT Ricochet 1994 
Leider ist die Rock Shox Quadra die Serienmäßig verbaut war nichtmehr funktionstüchtig 
Aber sonst guter Zustand vom Rad. So wie es aussieht nie Gelände gesehen


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2008)

Schick, schick


----------



## mountymaus (28. Dezember 2008)

Und schon wieder ein GT mehr. Ist ganz schick geworden


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Dezember 2008)

kevin your wifes aqua zaskar is mad nice


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2008)

thanks Juggles!  I just landed another recent pick up.  Very low miles full tread remaining on the original Smoke/Dart amber/light skinwall tires...18" 1994 GT Bravado LE.  Classic Prestige Concept chromoly frame with groove tube top tube and full XT components, Mavic 230 wheels.  The whole bike is original.


----------



## cleiende (28. Dezember 2008)

bought one of these in exactly the same condition but 20" two years ago as replacement for a stolen tequila-sunrise Karakoram for my brother. 
local pickup only -> EUR 170.


----------



## alf2 (29. Dezember 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> The whole bike is original.


Very nice bike!
Are you shure it is 18"? Looks like 16" to me!


----------



## Oggynator (29. Dezember 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Woah, ist das eine geile Lackierung! Von wann ist der Rahmen eigentlich? Der sieht in dem zustand auf jeden Fall wie neu aus!


 
Moin, das ist ein 97er 
Im Detail ist das eben aber auch eine Timberlinelackierung, hinten Schwarz +Klarlack, vorner Blau auf Schwarz+Klarlack. Die Flammen sind eine scharzblaue Banderole! unter Klarlack.

Im Oberrrohr sind leider ein paar Macken, wenn im Blauen eine Macke ist, siehst du erstmal das Schwarz.

Ansonsten ist der Lack aber gut, in den Rohren schwappt auch Fluidfilm.

Andreas


----------



## -lupo- (29. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Info! Interessante Lösung für die Flammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (30. Dezember 2008)

lange ersehnt, nun schon seit einer weile bei mir und jetzt endlich mal hübsch abgelichtet: 2005er "no way". das bike macht einen unglaublichen spaß!
lediglich etwas mehr reifenfreiheit würde ich mir wünschen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Dezember 2008)

Very nice....classy looking too!


----------



## kingmoe (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Rey, allerdings noch nicht im endgültigen Stadium (Gabel, Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi, Sattel), ich probiere noch verschiedene Varianten aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Dezember 2008)

schöne trial mtb´s !


----------



## butsche2002 (30. Dezember 2008)

sehr feine rey´s....................




...........moe! wann ist eigentlich soon ???????


----------



## kingmoe (30. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> sehr feine rey´s....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Soon" ist schon lange vorbei, ich arbeite jetzt an "überhaupt noch mal irgendwann".

Aber soviel sei verraten: Der Programmier-Helfer ist instruiert, dass das vor dem Sommer fertig sein soll. Er meinte nur: "Da setzen wir dir ein schönes CMS auf, das ist doch kein Problem..." Mal sehen, ob das auch kein Problem bleibt ;-)

Ach ja, ich habe Bastieeeh schon neue Katalog-Scans zukommen lassen, die sollten bald im entsprechenden Thread (FAQ) zu finden sein 

Leider habe ich bisher keine Rückmeldung von ihm, ich gehe aber von Weihnachtsurlaub aus...


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Januar 2009)

Update beim Karakoram Tequila Sunrise, ein Tribute an das Alter.
Roox Torque Bar



und eine XT für vorn


----------



## Danimal (2. Januar 2009)

@butsche: Ist Dein Avatar-Bild von den Treppen bei den 24h von Duisburg? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

An alle: Kennt hier eine das GT Peace Singlespeed? Fotos folgen ;-)


----------



## butsche2002 (3. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> @butsche: Ist Dein Avatar-Bild von den Treppen bei den 24h von Duisburg? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> jo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (3. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> @butsche:
> An alle: Kennt hier eine das GT Peace Singlespeed? Fotos folgen ;-)



Yepp, gibts bei den "Regelmaessigen" hier etwa 3 Stueck. Ich glaube jedoch das ich der Einzige bin mit Peace9r SS.

Freue mich auf Fotos

oliversen


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2009)

8969gr kpl wie es da steht...feuer frei


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2009)

uhh...der kurbel würd ich nich trauen...
die is doch nach nem bunnyhop matschepampe

p.s. noch frohes neues allerseits


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2009)

mit der kurbel werd ich sehen. die ist schon recht dünn aber was solls tune hält ja auch. die pedale wirken nur wie plattformpedalen im vergleich zur kurbel...sieht doof aus und gefällt mir selber nicht. wenn sie kaputt geht kommt ne race face turbine dran und ruhe ist. bis jetzt gehts aber 1a


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das RTS wirklich gelungen.

Als nächstes solltest Du allerdings ein Fotolehrgang besuchen!


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2009)

ja sags meiner kamera...die ist ne alte ixus und spinnt öfters rum. will mir nächste woche noch ne neie 10 megapixel kamera holen...mit der sind bessere bilder drin..versprochen. kann ja nicht mal an der frischen luft bei ner fahrt fotos machen weil da geht die linse erst gar nicht auf

aber schön wenns dir gefällt. jetzt ist es auch dank besserer bremsen auch im matsch vernünftig fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2009)

cheers
heute mit einer über 14stündigen Tortour in meinem Besitz gekommen um ihn bald extrem verändert wieder zu verlassen:



wird alles weggerissen, bis auf Rahmen


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> An alle: Kennt hier eine das GT Peace Singlespeed? Fotos folgen ;-)



Ja, ist aber noch im Um- bzw. Aufbau.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Danimal (4. Januar 2009)

@kingmoe: Cool, genau so wird meins auch Anfang der Woche eintreffen. Bei dem derzeitigen Pfund-Kurs konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Was für Änderungen wirst Du vornehmen?
Ich werde zuerst die Bremsen durch BB7s ersetzen, den Sattel (Flite) und Vorbau/Lenker (Syntace VRO) tauschen. Und natürlich XT-Pedale verbauen. Die Pellen werde ich erstmal ausprobieren.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Cool, genau so wird meins auch Anfang der Woche eintreffen. Bei dem derzeitigen Pfund-Kurs konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Was für Änderungen wirst Du vornehmen?
> Ich werde zuerst die Bremsen durch BB7s ersetzen, den Sattel (Flite) und Vorbau/Lenker (Syntace VRO) tauschen. Und natürlich XT-Pedale verbauen. Die Pellen werde ich erstmal ausprobieren.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



Der Rahmen wurde komplett gestrippt und ich habe Cantisockel anlöten lassen. Jetzt ist die entsprechende Stelle grundiert und ich warte schon viel zu lange auf besseres Wetter zum Lacken.
Dann wird die Kiste komplett schwarz (mit möglichst wenig matten Teilen) und ein paar roten Akzenten wieder aufgebaut und bekommt eine Federgabel. Vom Komplettrad bleiben vorerst nur Sattelstütze und -klemmung über.

Bin gespannt auf deins! Ach ja, die Bremsen sind gar nicht so schlecht. Habe sie verkauft und der Käufer ist zufrieden. Ich fahre sonst als mechanische Discs BB5 / BB7, finde die Klasse. Aber das Rad sollte einen bestimmten LRS bekommen, deshalb nix Disc.


----------



## Danimal (4. Januar 2009)

Ui, das klingt nach einer größeren Aktion. Das Problem bei den Tektros ist, dass man nach Ersatzbelägen regelrecht suchen muss... jedenfalls habe ich auf die schnelle keine Aquila-Beläge im Netz gefunden und die Bremse hat an sich nicht so den besten Ruf. Ausprobieren werde ich sie auf jeden Fall mal.
Ach ja, 32/18 ist auch ein bisschen lahm. Werde hinten ein 16er oder 17er verbauen.

Kommen auf Dein Peace auch wieder Decals drauf?


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Kommen auf Dein Peace auch wieder Decals drauf?



Der Rahmen wurde nur partiell an den Sitzstreben entlackt und wird auch nur dort wieder neu lackiert. Also bleibt der Rest inkl. Decals erhalten


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (4. Januar 2009)

Lasst Ihr die auch gelten? Ich hab da ein SSP (grau) und ein Fixie(schwarz). Wie findet Ihr´s? GT´s sind´s ja schließlich...


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2009)

Hell-on-Wheelz schrieb:


> Lasst Ihr die auch gelten?



Na klar!


----------



## spatzel (5. Januar 2009)

......sodele,auch von mir noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle!!Hier mal ein kleines update meines Jubis:
jetzt wird nur noch die alte gegen eine 2009er SID getauscht,dann isses feddisch......momentan bei 10,6 Kilo........und keinen Ton wegen der Ergons......wem schon nach ca.30 Minuten die Hände anfangen einzuschlafen,kann leider nicht anders.....aber da bin ich ja auch in guter Gesellschaft,nicht wahr Manni?
so, bitteschön:




...............und ja, ich mag fette Logos......


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> ...und keinen Ton wegen der Ergons......



Wegen der Ergons sage ich nix - aber auch wenn du fette Logos magst: Ich würde den AC-LRS von der Litfass-Säulen-Optik befreien.
Sonst ein sehr schönes Rad. 

Soll ich mir doch noch bei den aktuellen Preisen einen Jubi kaufen
Engelchen und Teufelchen streiten sich auf meinen Schultern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (5. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wegen der Ergons sage ich nix - aber auch wenn du fette Logos magst: Ich würde den AC-LRS von der Litfass-Säulen-Optik befreien.


 
haken




kingmoe schrieb:


> Sonst ein sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## Syborg (5. Januar 2009)

Unbenommen ein richtig schönes Bike   Die fetten Logos auf den LR sind auch nicht ganz so mein Ding aber jeder wie er es gerne mag.

Was das Jubi Zaskar anbelangt so geht es mir wie Kingmoe, auch ich höre diese beiden Stimmen. (das sind charakteristische Symptome einer beginnenden Schizophrenie ) 
Gruss
Syborg


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2009)

Da hat sich aber das gute Stück verändert Ich gebe Moe recht, die Kleber auf dem LRS finde ich auch sehr heftig. Ansonsten sieht das Bike gut aus. Ich wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück.

@ kingmoe

Der Jubi fährt sich super Es macht tierisch Spaß mit dem Bike zu fahren


----------



## Syborg (5. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ....Soll ich mir doch noch bei den aktuellen Preisen einen Jubi kaufen...



Wie sind die aktuellen Preise für ein Jubi ? Hab ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2009)

schönes Jubi  nur weg mit dem Geweih und ein Paar standesgemäße und vor allem schwarze Barends dran.


----------



## minhang (5. Januar 2009)

Bei den Parts, würde ich mir aber nochmal gedanken über die xt Kurbel machen, und dem Radl etwas hochwertigeres gönnen...ich meine die Sattelstütze ist fast teurer als die Kurbel...das geht irgendwie nicht.die XT  fällt ein wenig ab wie ich finde. Ansonsten ein Traum und der AC Schriftzug ist zwar porno, aber ich mag sowas


----------



## Danimal (5. Januar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Wie sind die aktuellen Preise für ein Jubi ? Hab ich da was verpasst ?


... schau mal auf der Insel. Die Preise sind derzeit _extrem_ attraktiv, da der Pfund 1:1 steht.


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2009)

hänge mich an minhangs meinung zur kurbel dran. funktional top, aber an dem rad optisch nicht die erste wahl. was schwarzes fände ich besser, als das matte silber zum bb rahmen. 

wegen der ac-bapper: ich mag logos eigentlich auch sehr, aber die sind schon sehr aufdringlich.

sonst aber ein richtig geiles rad !


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> ... schau mal auf der Insel. Die Preise sind derzeit _extrem_ attraktiv, da der Pfund 1:1 steht.



Genau das: Ca. 500,- Euro plus Porto werden da aufgerufen - und S sowie XL gibt es auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (5. Januar 2009)

habt ihr nen empfehlenswerten onlineshop auf der insel parat? also nicht nur wegen zassis sondern generell? bräuchte noch einiges für meine ketzerei


----------



## hoeckle (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Danimal (5. Januar 2009)

@hoeckle: Die finde ich zu teuer.
Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit diesen hier:

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/
http://www.evanscycles.com/

Für GT ganz gut: http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> @hoeckle: Die finde ich zu teuer.
> Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit diesen hier:
> 
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/
> ...



ab 100 euro liefert CRC frei Haus nach D....


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ab 100 euro liefert CRC frei Haus nach D....



und schnell sind sie auch


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Januar 2009)

Mal nen neues Foto von meinem ´07 Zaskar team:
mit ein paar neuen teilen, wie den ERGON Griffen mit dazugehörigen hörnchen.
ich möcht sie nicht mehr missen. 
Die Ergons sind einfach der Hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (6. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ab 100 euro liefert CRC frei Haus nach D*....



*Excluding complete Bicycles or similar sized large packages


----------



## spatzel (6. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hänge mich an minhangs meinung zur kurbel dran. funktional top, aber an dem rad optisch nicht die erste wahl. was schwarzes fände ich besser, als das matte silber zum bb rahmen.
> 
> wegen der ac-bapper: ich mag logos eigentlich auch sehr, aber die sind schon sehr aufdringlich.
> 
> sonst aber ein richtig geiles rad !



Danke!
Ursprünglich wollte ich ja eine Truvativ Noir dranmachen,war mir dann aber doch ein bischen zu teuer,genauso XTR.Firex und Stylo sind zu schwer und hat auch jeder(klar,XT auch ).Mir war da bei der XT einfach das Preis-Leistungs Niveau am plausibelsten.Optisch isses wirklich net 100%ig,geb ich euch recht,aber hier steht halt Funktion/Kosten vor Style.
@daniell77:nö,die Barends sind mit Absicht so,passend zum Rahmen....;-)schwarz hat jeder.....  und liegen gut in der Hand.....

zu den Jubipreisen:bei bad-bikes online gabs den doch für 550 Flocken,hab da schon ne Weile nimmer geschaut......


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2009)

Bei badbikes kostet er lockerflockige 1299,- Eus.


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Januar 2009)

...mir ist auch so, als ob der Jubi-Ausverkauf (zumindest in D) erstmal beendet ist; habe das Gefühl, die Preise ziehen wieder an. Scheinbar sind die meisten D-Exemplare nun an den Mann gebracht und der erste Qualitätsschock überwunden. GB ist aber wirklich interessant... Hhmmm...

@spatzel: Dein Jubi finde ich großartig! Und ich werde jetzt mal Deine Felgenkleberlis verteidigen: das Teil wirkt in der Gesamtheit sehr kraftvoll und nahezu martialisch - passt doch sehr schön zu diesem Rahmen! Die XT-Kurbeln mag ich optisch auch nicht so, aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Ein sehr schöner Aufbau!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Januar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines update meines Jubis:


 
Mir gefällt dein Jubi wirklich ausgesprochen gut!  Aber ne schwarz glänzende Kurbel, so wie der andere schwarze Kram, wäre für mich das Sahnehäubchen auf dem "Geburtstagskuchen"!


----------



## Oggynator (9. Januar 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> Moin, das ist ein 97er
> Im Detail ist das eben aber auch eine Timberlinelackierung, hinten Schwarz +Klarlack, vorner Blau auf Schwarz+Klarlack. Die Flammen sind eine scharzblaue Banderole! unter Klarlack.
> 
> Im Oberrrohr sind leider ein paar Macken, wenn im Blauen eine Macke ist, siehst du erstmal das Schwarz.
> ...




Hier sieht man mal wie das genau ausschaut (nicht meines)  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380095528710&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

http://www.2rad-kamps.de/bilder/001/010e.JPG


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wie das genau ausschaut (nicht meines)  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380095528710&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123





> Radbeschreibung: Rahmenhöhe: 51cm; Gangschaltung: 24 Gang Shimano Deore; Freilauf; Stahlrahmen; Vorbau Kore; Sattel Gel, Farbe schwarzblau siehe Bilder; Mavicfelgen; Gewicht: ca. 20 Kg; Verkaufsjahr: ca. 2001.



Bitte was?
Stahlrahmen sind ja nun keine Leichtgewichte, aber 20kg??


----------



## muttipullover (9. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte euch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen.
Wollte es möglichst straight und funktionell aufbauen.
Hier das Ergebnis:










Ich bin mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt.
Ach, übrigens 10,3 kg. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DefektesKind (9. Januar 2009)

ansonsten kein Kommentar.


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2009)

@muttipullover:

hübsch! straight und funktional trifft es recht gut. 
ist die gabel (sid xc, oder?) alltagstauglich?

der flaschenhalter und kettenstrebenschutz gefällt mir nicht, aber sonst top - v.a. die roten hadleys !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (9. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> @muttipullover:
> 
> hübsch! straight und funktional trifft es recht gut.
> ist die gabel (sid xc, oder?) alltagstauglich?
> ...



Jup, ist ne SID XC. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Gabel.
Man gewöhnt sich doch an alles.      Da ich keine Decals auf den Rahmen pappen wollte hab ich halt den Flaschenhalter verbaut.          Kettenstrebenschutz=funktional.       
HR Hadley,VR Tune.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Janikulus (9. Januar 2009)

@muttipullover: ich finde das Rad sehr schön, bis auf die olle XT (?) Kurbel... das schreit ja nach ein alten Race Face oder ähnliches


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @muttipullover: ich finde das Rad sehr schön, bis auf die olle XT (?) Kurbel... das schreit ja nach ein alten Race Face oder ähnliches



oder auch einer neuen rf - siehe lenker/vorbau/stütze


----------



## Janikulus (9. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> oder auch einer neuen rf - siehe lenker/vorbau/stütze



jupp, hab ich ja auch am 96er Zaskar


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

Straight und funktionell. Das isses

und noch @spatzel: Schön!

Aber sagt mal, was kann ich machen, wenn mein Freilauf fest ist?
Und ich keine Kassettenabundanmachnuss hab..


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2009)

Go morgen to the lokal Fahrradhändler


----------



## muttipullover (10. Januar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @muttipullover: ich finde das Rad sehr schön, bis auf die olle XT (?) Kurbel... das schreit ja nach ein alten Race Face oder ähnliches



RaceFace war/ist auch mal angedacht. Wenn, dann eine schwarze Deus XC(das ältere Modell). 
Leider bezahlt man die nicht aus der Portokasse. Vielleicht hat ja einer noch eine rumliegen?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## planetsmasher (10. Januar 2009)

@muttip. seeehr geiles Rad.
Ich würde ja noch Drehgriffe verbauen. Ist dann ne sehr cleane Cockpit-Optik. Aber die Dinger sind ja mal sehr Geschmacksache. Naja und die schon genannte Kurbel eben. ÜBergangsweise wäre die Stylo ne günstige Alternative. Kloppt der Stadler gerade im Sale raus..


----------



## oldschooler (10. Januar 2009)

die einzige RF die was taugt is die turbine und die next lp (wobei die optik gewöhnungsbedürftig ist), spätere modelle würd ich nicht wählen (imho)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Januar 2009)

So, das Avalanche ist jetzt endgültig zum Stadt- und Winterrad für den Weg zur Arbeit mutiert.
Etwas Ähnliches gab es ja schon hier.













Den finde ich immer wieder gut:




Und die Beleuchtung muss sein, genauso wie der TRäger




Vorne die neue 60Lux Fackel von Busch und Müller, eine echte Investition aber supertolles Licht!




Dank an
Ölige Kette: Schutzbleche
Insanerider: Curves und den Rahmen
Ketterechts: Pedale (und ich hätte echt gerne die grossen gehabt) und Sattel

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## kingmoe (11. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, das Avalanche ist jetzt endgültig zum Stadt- und Winterrad für den Weg zur Arbeit mutiert.
> [...]



Geil, ich muss mal meinen Ballonrenner ablichten, der sieht fast genauso aus: Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche (mit Spritzlappen), Nabendynamo, vorne B&M IQ Fly N Plus, hinten D Toplight permanent...


----------



## hoeckle (11. Januar 2009)

wollt ihr da nicht lieber einen neuen faden aufmachen....

"GT´s praktisch, nur nicht schön..."


----------



## cleiende (11. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte "bevor ich den Rahmen auf den Sperrmüll gebe".
Klar, ich hätte mir auch ein ALDI-Rad für die Stadt holen können ;-)


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2009)

Liebe GT'ler, vor einigen Tagen habe ich Neuland betreten.
Ich habe mir zum allerersten Mal ein Komplettrad ersteigert!

Die eingestellten Fotos ließen prinzipiell erstmal nichts gutes erahnen, aber manchmal trügt der Schein ja etwas. Also mal etwas auf Risiko gehen - den Rahmen wollte ich unbedingt haben! Er war einer meiner großen Jugendträume, als ich 1994 so richtig mit dem Bikevirus infiziert wurde. Zuerst war kein Geld da (das hat sich eigentlich nicht großartig geändert), dann kam das GT Zaskar und machte berechtigterweise doch einiges vergessen  Heute jedoch ist dieser Rahmen, der trotz des guten Rohrsatzes meines Erachtens immer unterbewertet wurde (da im Schatten des Psyclone), mit dieser Lackierung bekanntermaßen sehr selten geworden. Nach 15 Jahren Wartezeit brachte ein freundlicher Paketbote heute einen unscheinbaren, großen Pappkarton in mein Büro. Nachdem ich es nicht abwarten konnte habe ich mich heute früher in den Feierabend verabschiedet. 

*Als kleines Häuflein Elend* schaute mich der Rahmen beim Auspacken aus seiner düsteren Box an. Unglaublich, wie manche Eigner ihre Räder vernachlässigen. Ich bezweifle, dass das Rad jemals gründlich geputzt wurde. Die ersten Fotos erspare ich Euch lieber. Also den Putzlappen in die Hand genommen und gehofft. Erfreulicherweise scheint die Schmutz- und Fettschicht auf Rahmen und Teilen wie eine Art Konservierung gewirkt zu haben: das hässliche Entlein verwandelte sich schon nach der ersten, noch oberflächlichen Putzaktion in einen durchaus stolzen Schwan.

Natürlich hat der Rahmen Spuren - angesichts seines bisherigen Schicksals als Alltagsgaul sieht er aber wirklich prima aus und ist schön patiniert. Die Farben strahlen noch sehr schön. Eine weitere erfreuliche Nachricht: Der Rahmen hat null Chainsuck, scheint also wirklich nie im Gelände unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Der Kleine erfreut sich bester Gesundheit! 

Erstaunlich übrigens, dass die vielen schönen XTR 900 und XT 730 / 735-Zutaten in teilweise jungfräulichem Zustand sind! Teilweise sind noch die Original GT-Anbauteile vorhanden, die ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch erhalten werde. Schrott auf den ersten Blick waren allerdings die Laufräder. Die DX-Naben laufen zwar prima, die Felgen allerdings sind völlig runtergebremst. Also kurz einen rumliegenden LRS montiert und den unsäglichen Sattel getauscht. Ansonsten ist es so, wie es heute aus der Packung schlüpfte. Und nun folgt die volle Bilderpackung 

*1993 GT Bravado LE "team scream"*










































































Nun stand noch die schwierige Wiedereingliederung aus - und ich kann mit Freude berichten, dass sich die drei prima verstehen. Der sonst so ungestüme 1997er Jungspund scheint seinen neuen Kumpel schon nach wenigen Minuten akzeptiert zu haben. Auch das glänzende 1993er Leittier nahm den noch scheuen Neuankömmling sehr gut auf. Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen. *Ende gut, alles gut! *






Ich halte Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden 
Ein paar kleine/große Veränderungen wird es ganz sicher geben.
Vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwann noch die Originalgabel...

*glücklich*
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, dass es das Rad us der Bucht ist. War ja dann ein schöner Schnapper

Schön zu sehen, dass das Rad ein gutes Zuhause gefunden hat.


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2009)

Danke! 

Ja, es war der aus der Bucht.
Im Nachhinein war das wirklich ein sehr lohnendes Paket


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2009)

wann kann ich das teilchen denn sehen...........?.......................


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2009)

Hi Christian,

Gratulation zu dem schoenen Stueck und die kleine aber feine Story. Schoen dass sich dein Jugendtraum erfuellt hat. Ging mir beim Lobo genauso. 

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## Syborg (13. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Schnäppchen 

Gruss Syborg


----------



## muttipullover (13. Januar 2009)

Da hast du echt nicht zuviel versprochen. War das die Auktion bei der der Verkäufer anschließend noch die Bilder vom Rad versteigern wollte? Hätte nicht gedacht das es noch so gut in Schuß ist. Dann hast du ja jetzt, wenn ich richtig liege, noch den einen Team Scream rahmen übrig.
Der könnte doch bei mir ein neues zu Hause finden.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (13. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe die erwähnte Patina nicht!! Der sieht doch super aus!
Geil.


----------



## korat (13. Januar 2009)

eine wucht aus der bucht!

sehr geil, ich versteh das mit den jugendträumen. hab mir auch schon mindestens einen erfüllen können, manchmal ist es doch schön, daß es die vergangenheit gibt.
und der farbspritzer macht sich gut in deiner sammlung!

viel spaß damit


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2009)

ich ich reihe mich bei den gratulanten ein: schöööönes teil ! ! !


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2009)

Danke für Eure netten Glückwünsche! 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich sehe die erwähnte Patina nicht!! Der sieht doch super aus! Geil.



...doch, doch: Patina ist schon da. Der Rahmen ist jetzt sauber und die Stellen sieht man ganz gut auf den Fotos, vorwiegend am gelben Lack. Aber insgesamt ist er wirklich noch schön, das stimmt. Und ein wenig Patina macht einen Rahmen manchmal sogar noch sympathischer und erzählt ein wenig von seinem bisherigen Einsätzen.



muttipullover schrieb:


> Da hast du echt nicht zuviel versprochen. War das die Auktion bei der der Verkäufer anschließend noch die Bilder vom Rad versteigern wollte?



...genau, das ist er. "Meat-Treated" und mit den vielen schönen Fotos 



muttipullover schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das es noch so gut in Schuß ist.



...ich auch nicht. Das hätte durchaus auch nach hinten losgehen können.
Vor allem hätte ich nie im Leben geglaubt, dass die Teile noch so schön sind.
Endlich hab' ich auch mal Auktionsglück gehabt 



muttipullover schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja jetzt, wenn ich richtig liege, noch den einen Team Scream rahmen übrig. Der könnte doch bei mir ein neues zu Hause finden



...nein, leider nicht. Nur den einen jetzt, ich hatte auch noch nie einen. Du kannst ja mal gaaaanz lieb bei Oldschooler ankratzen  
Ich glaube bei ihm kam jetzt noch ein Klein dazu; vielleicht mag er sich ja trennen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (13. Januar 2009)

super, der Rahmen ist gänzlich anders als mein 97 Bravado  olle Sparmaßnahmen..

Andreas


----------



## Tucana (13. Januar 2009)

Jungs, wer von euch hat schon mal einen Rahmen aus den USA bestellt?


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Jungs, wer von euch hat schon mal einen Rahmen aus den USA bestellt?



Wahrscheinlich (fast) alle...


----------



## Tucana (13. Januar 2009)

Wie läuft das mit Zoll/Mwst ab? Wie viel Versand habt ihr gezahlt?


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2009)

...zum Thema Zoll gibt es hier Anschauliches.

Versand variiert sehr. Ich hatte bislang zwischen ca. USD 50,- (USPS via Schneckenpost) bis hin zu ca. USD 120,- (UPS, 1 Woche).
Da gab es in jüngster Vergangenheit aber auch ein paar gute Threads zu.


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2009)

Es ist keinesfalls böse gemeint, aber wenn du ein klein wenig in den Untiefen des IBCs suchst, wirst du wahrscheinlich fast jede deiner Fragen dazu beantwortet bekommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171269&highlight=zoll+import

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372034&highlight=zoll+import

Vereinfacht: Rahmenpreis + Transportkosten + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = et voila deine Gesamtkosten

Die für dich zuständige Zollniederlassung schreibt dich nach Erhalt des Pakets an, fordert die entsprechenden Unterlagen für Berechnung der Kosten, die noch auf dich zukommen. Entweder du fährst direkt mit den Unterlagen da vorbei, oder du schickst sie hin und lässt dir den Rahmen nach Hause schicken (am besten vorher telefonisch abklären) und dann kassiert die nette Dame von der Post Zoll usw.
Fürs Shipping hab ich bisher etwa 40 bis 70$ bezahlt...

EDITh sagt: Ich schreibe zu langsam...

und @ zaskar-le: bitte nicht am Lack lecken! Geiles Teil!


----------



## Tucana (13. Januar 2009)

Danke Jungs. Stimmt, ich hätte die Boardsuche benutzen können. Ich war lediglich auf e-gay und hab einen schicken Rahmen gefunden, war total von den Socken weil ich den schon seit Sommer suche und jetzt endlich gefunden habe. War auch nur nebenbei auf gut glück, hab derzeit meinen schädel mit anderen Sachen voll (http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125901) 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## spatzel (13. Januar 2009)

@ zaskar-le:Schickes Teil!!!
zum Thema Jugendtraum: DAS wollt ich schon immer haben seit es auf den Markt kam, vor 2 Jahren wars dann soweit, komplett aufgehübscht, nur leider hab ichs vor kurzem wieder hergegeben...... Noch mal werd ich das wohl in diesem Zustand nicht bekommen.....


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Rahmen in grpn fährt ein Dozent von mir jeden Tag zur Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Christian,

auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem Teil, obwohl ich ganz ehrlich scho a bisserl neidisch bin..

Mein Rahmen steht ja immer noch ohne Lack in der Wohnung, bin gerade dabei die Farbübergänge zu vektorisieren....

Das Gute ist, jetzt gibts noch nen Rahmen als Vorlage für die Restauration meines Bravado LE..

Heute hab ich übrigens schon den LRS abholen können..komplett mit NOS XT Naben, NOS 231er von Mavic...mhhhhh

Viel Spaß damit..

VG
Peter



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke für Eure netten Glückwünsche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oggynator (16. Januar 2009)

ich komplettiere gerade, die Barends sind schon wieder ab, Sattel kommt ein B17 drauf. Der Vorbau naja, nach einer Testfahrt, um den richtigen Winkel zu finden, muss da auch was passendes ran.
aber was ist mit den leider ja abgeschnittenen Griffen, gibt es noch welche mit GT Logo?

Andreas


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Januar 2009)

versuchs mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-GT-Griffgum...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich, ich habe die in gelb am meinem Tequila Sunrise



Sind nicht die schlechtesten und recht günstig


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

So erstmal fast fertig



GT Timberline "Cruiser"



wie es sich für einen Cruiser gehört natürlich SingleSpeed



Noch fehlen die Bremszüge und ein paar fette Chromschutzbleche, dann ist er gerüstet für den Eisbärcruise, Anfang Februar, in Hannover


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2009)

Krasses Teil, da passt wirklich garnix zusammen :kotz: Sorry, sowas gehört eher in den Thread vergewaltigter GTs.

Mit einem richtigen Cruiser-Rahmen würde das Ganze schon sehr viel besser aussehen.


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Januar 2009)

kann mich Tiger nur anschliessen. geht gar nicht...
würde nicht mal beim Brötchenholen der süssen Backwarenfachverkäuferin so unter die Augen treten wollen 
aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gottseidank verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (17. Januar 2009)

doch, ich find es lustig, hat was, sicher ein "Hybrid" aber ist doch ok


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber das könnte das Rad von Pee Wee Hermann sein....

mach ich ja selten, aber das ist wirklich zuviel des "Guten"..

aber nun, *DIR *muss es gefallen!!

Viel Spaß damit!

Vg
Peter


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Noch fehlen die Bremszüge und ein paar fette Chromschutzbleche, dann ist er gerüstet für den Eisbärcruise, Anfang Februar, in Hannover



Was soll der Eisbärcruise darstellen? Das erklärt doch bestimmt diese winzige Geschmacksverirrung.


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Januar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> sicher ein "Hybrid" aber ist doch ok


 

dann ist das Ding die Lorielle unter den Bikes hier (die ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig)


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Schön das es Euch "gefällt".
Nur das mit "Lorielle" verstehe ich nicht!
Was soll das heißen?
Wollte ja schon ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbauen, wie Agressor2, nur komme ich dann zu weit nach vorn.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2009)

aber irgendwann reichts auch, bitte


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Hast ja recht, aber wer im Glashaus sitzt ...
Zuerst wollte ich auch diesen lenker nehmen



Hat aber meine Kleine nicht rausgerückt


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Kommentar war eigentlich eher als Schlichtung des Unmutes deines Timberline gegenüber gedacht...


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Hab ich auch so verstanden, nicht alles so ernst nehmen. Tu ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (18. Januar 2009)

Bitte dreh doch wenigstens für die Fotos die Stütze um


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2009)

Niemals!!!


----------



## Danimal (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Peace ist angekommen, Hurraaa!
Erster Eindruck: bildhübsch, schön verarbeiteter Rahmen, die verbauten WTB-Komponenten machen wie immer einen brauchbaren Eindruck, insgesamt aber ganz schön schwer. Was ich von den Bremsen halten soll, weiss ich erst in ein paar Tagen.
Mit 300 Euros ist das das billigste MTB, das ich mir je gekauft habe (Pfundkurs sei Dank).





Attacke!

Dan


EDIT: Kein Kommentar zum Spacerturm, der kommt natürlich noch weg. Ausserdem werden der Sattel, die Vorbau/Lenker-Einheit und die Pellen getauscht. Vorne baumelt auch noch ein Kabelbinder... ist ja gerade erst aus dem Karton geschlüpft, ich bitte um Nachsicht ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2009)

Schön!
Was ssind denn das für Pellen? Und es is kein 29er, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Januar 2009)

Das Peace is nett. Hat es lange Ausfallenden, oder einen Excenter im Tretlager?


----------



## Danimal (18. Januar 2009)

Hi,

das ist das 26er. Die Gabel schluckt locker auch 29er, hinten wirds eng, d.h. der 29er Rahmen wird ein anderer sein. Das Rad hat einen Tretlagerexzenter, der von unten mit zwei Schrauben geklemmt wird. Sieht solider aus als die Konus-Exzenter (Cannondale etc.). Mal sehen, ob der knarzt.
Die Pellen sind WTB Exiwolf... ziemlich stark profiliert.


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike, Danimal. Für den Preis bekommt man sonst bei GT ja Schro... äh... nicht ganz so hochwertige Bikes. Der Rahmen wiegt solo 3kg 
Aber was soll´s, bei so wenig Kohle?! Die Reifen habe ich jeweils vorne auf meine Bikes fürs Grobe gepackt und finde sie ganz gut. Kleben nicht am Boden wie meine Maxxis Advantage 2.4, aber für Erstausrüster-Pellen bin ich sehr damit zufrieden!

Was für eine Größe ist das?


----------



## Oggynator (18. Januar 2009)

so langsam wird es gefälliger:

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8854/img2547xi0.jpg


----------



## heady (18. Januar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


>



Nur ganz kurz:

Fuack, sieht das geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (18. Januar 2009)

@kingmoe: Das ist ein L. Der wurde glaube ich irgendwo mit 18 Zoll angegeben. Mir (189, eher lange Beine) passt er perfekt. Hat Dein Kumpel die Bremsen schleiffrei bekommen?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Das ist ein L. Der wurde glaube ich irgendwo mit 18 Zoll angegeben. Mir (189, eher lange Beine) passt er perfekt. Hat Dein Kumpel die Bremsen schleiffrei bekommen?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



Einen L habe ich auch, das sollte perfekt passen, jippie. Und die Proportionen gefallen mir auch. Wenn bloß das Wetter nicht so schei$$e wäre - denn drinnen fertig lacken geht nicht, das gibt Mecker von Familie...

Soweit ich weiß, laufen die Bremsen schleiffrei, wenn auch an einem anderen Rad und anderer Gabel. Sind die Scheiben denn völlig plan und nicht verzogen?! Denn eigentlich ist das ja Postmount und ruckizucki eingestellt


----------



## notsofast59 (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem hier im Forum angemeldet. 
Habe mir in der Bucht n LTS1 geangelt und bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen ne Bestandsaufnahme und n paar Fotos zu machen!
Das ist das gute Stück...




Vom Zustand würde ich sagen ist der Rahmen prima...am Tretlager hats wohl n paarmal gekracht da dort viele Chainsuckspuren sind. 
Keine Beulen und tiefen Kratzer.
Anonsten ist der Dämpfer noch gut in Schuß und die Lager auch.
Werde mir bei Gelegenheit einen Lagersatz organisieren und mal alles durchtauschen.
Ein Ausfallende ist auch schon auf dem Weg.
Da heute so ein Chilliger Tag war habe ich einfach mal mein Dirtbike auseinandergenommen und alles ans GT gebastelt...
finds eigentlich ganz lustig obwohls so nicht bleiben wird !
weiß noch nicht ob ich diese "AdapterScheibenbremsGeschichte" mal ausprobiere oder ne klassische Magura dran baue!?!?!?
Mal sehen was so kommt 

hier noch das Bild der Sonntagsbastelei


----------



## alf2 (18. Januar 2009)

heady schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz:
> 
> Fuack, sieht das geil aus.


Danke!


----------



## Tucana (19. Januar 2009)

Bei mir trudelt bald ein Ruckus 1.0 (hardtail) ins HÃ¤uschen  - neu fÃ¼r 57â¬


----------



## ReeN! (22. Januar 2009)

Aber nur ein Rahmen oder, und selbst wenn.....verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (22. Januar 2009)

Jop, nur der Rahmen. Und es wird als Garantieaustausch verschickt --> kein Zoll


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Januar 2009)

>



Schön ist das nicht.. Willst Du nicht gegen nen Dirtrahmen tauschen?


----------



## Dddakk (23. Januar 2009)

Na da muss ich als GT-Wiedereinsteiger auch mal ein Bildchen schicken.
GT Avalanche 1.0, ich glaube 2008er Modell.

Bild 1 ist frisch aus dem Karton im Februar 2008.
Bild 2 ist frisch festgefahren in ner Avalanche im Mai 2008 in 2100 Metern.

Als Teenager, ca. 1983,  hatte ich schon  mal eins direkt von ner Amerikanerin aus Portland/Oregon. Der ihr Papa arbeitet in ner MTB-Schmiede in Süd-kalifornien. Genaueres weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber ich müßte noch irgendow ein Foto von dem Rad rumfliegen haben. Wenn, dann... .


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Januar 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Schön ist das nicht.. Willst Du nicht gegen nen Dirtrahmen tauschen?



Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil

@Dddakk: Bin gespannt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil
> 
> @Dddakk: Bin gespannt.



Ich kann lesen.. Und musste erschrocken feststelen das Du die Teile von Deinem Dirtbike an ein LTS baust.. 
Mir tut nur das Rad leid...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Januar 2009)

Es is doch garnich meins.
notsofast59 hat geschrieben





> Da heute so ein Chilliger Tag war habe ich einfach mal mein Dirtbike auseinandergenommen und alles ans GT gebastelt...
> finds eigentlich ganz lustig obwohls so nicht bleiben wird !


Das hab ich damit gemeint

Bitte, bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber der Spruch muss grad mal sein; verstehendes Lesen ist ein große Hürde...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2009)

So ganz war's das mit dem Lesen dann doch nicht, oder? Er schreibt doch dabei, daß er das nur zum Spaß gemacht hat und daß es so nicht bleibt.
Hauptsache mal was gesagt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Januar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal was gesagt.



stimmt.




Wollen wir´s hoffen.. 

Ich war nur etwas erschrocken..


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2009)

Manchmal muß man halt einfach an das Gute im Menschen glauben  

Hoffen wir einfach mal, daß niemand so herzlos ist das einem LTS wirklich an zu tun.


----------



## laxerone (23. Januar 2009)

ein Lebenszeichen:












Rahmen: Zaskar '94 schwarz elox
Gabel: Manitou 4
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Answer Atac
Lenker: Syncros
Schlathebel: XT Daumies
Bremshebel: Avid Ultimate
Griffe: Sars
Bremsen: Critical Racing
Kurbel: Kooka
Pedale: XT 737
Sattelstütze: Control Tech
Sattel: Flite
Sattelstützenklemme: Noname
Umwerfer: LX
Schaltwerk: XTR 900
Züge: Jagwire
Naben: Ringle
Reifen: Continental supersonic

ich  es

(mehr Bildmaterial in meiner Gallerie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rettschge (23. Januar 2009)

*Absolut TOP*
Lässt mich in meine alte Jugendzeit zurück träumen.
Ps. Habe heute zufällig meinen Keller gemisstet und noch diese *Eloxsachen *zum vorschein gebracht. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## nico1330 (24. Januar 2009)

Das ist mein zaskar team, dass ich mir zum 22ten geschenkt habe. 
es war ein kompett aufbau. 
freue mich auf feedback


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2009)

...erstmal willkommen bei den GT'lern - gute Entscheidung.
Du wirst hier viel Spaß haben!


----------



## nico1330 (24. Januar 2009)

hey danke...ist nicht mein erstes. hatte schon einmal eins aber das wurde leider gestohlen. sind aber einfach die beten bikes. hatte es mit hawk(pro team) versucht. aber es ist kein vergleich=)


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2009)

nit schlecht laxi 
bis auf den kleinen faux pas mit der manitou gabel da im zassi


----------



## oliversen (24. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> ein Lebenszeichen:



Whoa!!! Und was fuer eines! 
Sehr fein 



nico1330 schrieb:


> Das ist mein zaskar team, dass ich mir zum 22ten geschenkt habe.



Was, ein neuerer Teamrahmen und die Stuetze oder Vorbau sind richtig herum montiert???


Sorry Nico1330, also Neuling wirst du diesen Humor vielleicht nicht ganz verstehen... noch nicht!
Auf alle Faelle willkommen bei uns und sehr geiles Bike. GT's mit Duke... my favorite.

oliversen


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> ein Lebenszeichen:



wow jan, super ist es geworden   

ich durfte ja schon die baustelle im coolsten keller zürichs besichtigen


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Januar 2009)

@ oliversen,
hey du ich hab auch ein ´07 zaskar. und bei mir ist die stütze RICHTIG rum!!! 

@ laxerone

mir gefällt dein zassi auch richtig gut und es it mal wieder der beweis as auch manitous ins zassis passen


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2009)

Junge, Junge, was hab mir da bloß eingehandelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2009)

@laxerone


schön! endlich mal eine manitou im zaskar 

coming soon - dein ex blemished ink blue...


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Januar 2009)

Weiß leider nicht, wie ich das Bild in groß darstellen kann.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @laxerone
> 
> 
> schön! endlich mal eine manitou im zaskar
> ...



ink blue? 
ich hoff doch mal ohne manitou forke


----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ink blue?
> ich hoff doch mal ohne manitou forke


 

aber sicher doch ohne manitou, davon hab ich nur eine und die ist im manitou....

und das ink blue bekommt ne tolle rst.....


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2009)

ein schelm der herr hoeckle

naja soll auch leute geben die marzocchi gabeln fahren - alles möglich in dieser kranken welt 

jedem wie ers mag - ich mag halt kombo manitou/gt nicht...hab auch ne m4 in meinem manitou ht - optisch wohl die geilsten gabeln di ealten mseries.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2009)

ja, das stimmt! alleine wenn ich mir das 4-farbige eloxal meiner efc anschau.... und es gibt nur einen grund eine xc im gt zu fahren, wenn sie purple ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ein schelm der herr hoeckle
> 
> naja soll auch leute geben die marzocchi gabeln fahren - alles möglich in dieser kranken welt
> 
> jedem wie ers mag - ich mag halt kombo manitou/gt nicht...hab auch ne m4 in meinem manitou ht - optisch wohl die geilsten gabeln di ealten mseries.




da werd ich fast (aber nur fast) ein bisschen böse.   marzocchi bomber z1 atom race (nicht umsonst taucht die nie in der bucht auf)


----------



## spatzel (25. Januar 2009)

Was, ein neuerer Teamrahmen und die Stuetze oder Vorbau sind richtig herum montiert???




oliversen[/QUOTE]



..........Oli,du nimmst mir immer die Worte aus dem Mund!Ich saß gestern vor meiner Tastatur,wollte schon loslegen was den Teamrahmen und die Stütze angeht und dachte dann aber "nein,irgendwann muß ja auch mal gut sein,genug gefrotzelt"  So simmer halt, mir Schwarzwälder......einer geht immer noch.... Grüße nach Taiwan!


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Januar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> ......einer geht immer noch....


 
oder gemäß der Inschrift auf unserem Familienwappen: "Lieber nen Freund verloren als ne Pointe verpasst".
Ging mir ganz genauso. Wollte auch schon loslegen. Aber anscheinend wird man mit dem Alter doch milder.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> ein Lebenszeichen:



Das hat viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem alten "Zaskar"-Backwoods






Aber Deins ist eindeutig schöner!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> oder gemäß der Inschrift auf unserem Familienwappen: "Lieber nen Freund verloren als ne Pointe verpasst".
> Ging mir ganz genauso. Wollte auch schon loslegen. Aber anscheinend wird man mit dem Alter doch milder.



Ich glaub langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an die ständigen Sticheleien.


----------



## oliversen (25. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich glaub langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an die ständigen Sticheleien.



Sorry Alex wenn ich dieses Mal diese Sticheleien losgetreten habe. Nichts fuer ungut. Und eigentlich finde ich deinen Bock gerade wegen diesem krummen Ding so geil und unverwechselbar. Das ist wie mit Tigers Sofa. Ohne das sind dessen Bikes auch nur noch halb so schoen.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spass auf deinem Zassie

Oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> ...Das ist wie mit Tigers Sofa. Ohne das sind dessen Bikes auch nur noch halb so schoen....



So ein Mist, und ich habs entsorgt


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Sorry Alex wenn ich dieses Mal diese Sticheleien losgetreten habe. Nichts fuer ungut. Und eigentlich finde ich deinen Bock gerade wegen diesem krummen Ding so geil und unverwechselbar. Das ist wie mit Tigers Sofa. Ohne das sind dessen Bikes auch nur noch halb so schoen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, viel Spass auf deinem Zassie
> 
> Oliversen



Is doch kein Ding.
Und danke danke!


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> ein Lebenszeichen:



Wieder mal ein unheimlich scharfes Teil!  Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie sich wohl silberne Kleber auf dem Rahmen machen würden?


----------



## muttipullover (25. Januar 2009)

Ist schon ein cooles Teil. Das Einzige was stört ist der GT-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, der sieht irgendwie billig aus. Lieber ohne, denn ein GT ist doch auch so schon unverwechselbar.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

Schönes Rad, schöne Manitou, schöne Farbzusammenstellung. Hast du die Manitou eigentlich auf Federn umgerüstet?



> Das Einzige was stört ist der GT-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, der sieht irgendwie billig aus.



Meine Decals sind doch nicht billig, sie sind teuer! 

Tom


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, schöne Manitou, schöne Farbzusammenstellung. Hast du die Manitou eigentlich auf Federn umgerüstet?
> 
> Tom



ja, das waere auch meine Frage, denn bei Kälte sind die Manitous recht sinnlos.
Die Dinger lassen sich recht simpel umruesten, man darf halt nicht die Dämpfung vergessen. Da hatte es mal ne Oeldaempferlösung zum Nachruesten.


----------



## laxerone (25. Januar 2009)

danke für die loorbeeren. das war das projekt, was ich am längsten im kopf hatte, deswegen wurde es als erstes verwirklicht. in den kommenden wochen/monaten/jahren wird sich das regal in meinem keller successive leeren. als nächstes ist dann der neuaufbau von meiner roten LE dran, oder der neuaufbau vom purple meiner frau.

die manitou musste einfach sein, der optik wegen. war nur ne frage obs die 3 oder 4 wird. am ende hat die 4 wegen höherer blauanteile obsiegt. und ja, sie ist gem vorbesitzer mit federn ausgestattet. habs aber nicht nachgeprüft.

auch die verbleibenden GT kleber waren für mich pflicht. alles andere konnte weg. 

hier noch der burple rahmen, den ich für meine bessere hälfte auf weihnachten zusammengeschustert habe. danke an tom für die sonderedition decals!!!!











Rahmen: '96er GT Zaskar LE 
Komponeneten: Komplett Shimano LX Gold
Gabel: RS Mag 20
Lenker: Specialized
Griffe: GT
Sattelstütze: American Classic 
Sattel: ?
Steuersatz: Dia Compte Aheadset
Vorbau: Bontager

mit der gabel und dem lenker bin ich noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden, die werden bei gelegenheit noch gewechselt (wobei mir bisher keine zum lx gold passende gabel über den weg gelaufen ist). auch die sattelstütze würde ich gerne gegen eine goldenen tauschen. ansonsten gefällt mir das royale lila mit den goldenen teilen sehr gut. (übrigens, ist der rahmen tatsächlich lila und nicht ink blue, wie viele anhand der bilder immer vermuten. ein vergleich hats gezeigt.)


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

Sehr viele schöne Sachen hast du da!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

ich will auch nen blauen...sowas von geil


----------



## spatzel (26. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> danke für die loorbeeren. das war das projekt, was ich am längsten im kopf hatte, deswegen wurde es als erstes verwirklicht. in den kommenden wochen/monaten/jahren wird sich das regal in meinem keller successive leeren. als nächstes ist dann der neuaufbau von meiner roten LE dran, oder der neuaufbau vom purple meiner frau.
> 
> die manitou musste einfach sein, der optik wegen. war nur ne frage obs die 3 oder 4 wird. am ende hat die 4 wegen höherer blauanteile obsiegt. und ja, sie ist gem vorbesitzer mit federn ausgestattet. habs aber nicht nachgeprüft.
> 
> ...


----------



## pantkowski (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo GT-Freaks!
Hier eins mit neuen Reifen. Enjoy!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. Januar 2009)

krasse größe...der fahrer muss ja mit giraffen essen können   bb und rot sieht stylish aus!


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Sehr cool, mit den Purple/Goldenen und den Blau/Silberen (beide von Laxerone) meine Favoriten

Welche Größe hat der Rahmen? 20", und welches Model?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2009)

Schönes Rad, schöne P-Bone, schöne Teile! 
Diese Reifen sind aber furchtbar.  Nimm sie doch lieber in diesem Leuchtrot... 






oder einfach in Schwarz. 

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Januar 2009)

wunderbares rad,aber tomasius hat recht......




tomasius schrieb:


> oder einfach in Schwarz.
> 
> Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

falls Du die Reifen wechseln willst, ich kenne da jemanden der die roten Michelin nehmen würde


----------



## pantkowski (27. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sehr cool, mit den Purple/Goldenen und den Blau/Silberen (beide von Laxerone) meine Favoriten
> 
> Welche Größe hat der Rahmen? 20", und welches Model?



Die Größe ist 22". Ich bin nur 190 groß, habe aber lange Beine
Bezüglich Model bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Angeblich ein Avalanche.


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, schöne P-Bone, schöne Teile!
> Diese Reifen sind aber furchtbar.  Nimm sie doch lieber in diesem Leuchtrot...
> 
> 
> ...



Die Reifen sind Gut. Nur der Verschleiß ist extrem, darum ist das ganze auch schon Geschichte


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2009)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Die Größe ist 22". Ich bin nur 190 groß, habe aber lange Beine
> Bezüglich Model bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Angeblich ein Avalanche.



Definitiv ein Avalanche wegen des gebogenen Oberrohrabschlusses.
Es muss nicht immer Zaskar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Könnte aber auch ein Backwoods sein, gab es auch in BB.
Aber wenn Dir bei 190cm ein 22" passt, beruhigt mich das schon.
Will mir ein 22" Arrowhead aufbauen, dachte aber bis jetzt das es vielleicht etwas zu groß sei.


----------



## laxerone (27. Januar 2009)

pantkowski schrieb:


> Hallo GT-Freaks!
> Hier eins mit neuen Reifen. Enjoy!



so oder so ähnlich soll dann mein bb zaskar auch mal aussehen


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2009)

@laxerone: das burple ist wirklich richtig heiss!!! ich denke meine psylo würde da aber auch nicht 100%ig passen (wie waren wir deswegen nochmal verblieben?). 

@pantkowski: sehr schönes avalanche (bin mir da recht sicher), allerdings finde ich die kombination von rotem eloxal und rotem gummi/leder immer noch nicht so richtig super (sorry jörg ;-). trotzdem ein sehr schöner aufbau!


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> (sorry jörg ;-)



Habe breite Schultern Und wie gesagt, die Reifen sind Geschichte. Beim Sattel überlege ich auch bereits


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Beim Sattel überlege ich auch bereits



ha - steter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2009)

Zuerst waren STS und Xizang mal wieder dran. Fotos gibt es später Und ich brauche noch Teile für einen XCR, der in der Schweiz zwischengelagert ist


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2009)

pantkowskis bock ist ein 95er avalanche.
kumpel hat sich das damals bei h&s bikediscount aus bonn bestellt.
war ne rießen anzeige in der bike...1499 oder 1599 dm mit bologna gabel und xt-lx mix.
verstehe bis heute nicht warum ich mir damals nicht auch eins geholt hab
leider ist bei meinem kumpel seinem ava mal ein auto drübergefahren und das heck ist seitdem etwas verzogen


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> XCR, der in der Schweiz zwischengelagert ist



am sonntag kommen die eltern zu besuch


----------



## Kruko (28. Januar 2009)

Da weiß ich gar nicht, was ich zuerst machen soll


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Januar 2009)

Passt zwar nicht 100%ig hier rein, aber trotzdem:
Woran erkenne ich ein Avalanche? Beim Zaskar ist es ja klar, aber was ist der heraus stechenden Unterschied beim Rahmen zwischen Avalanche, Backwoods, Tempest und Arrowhead?
Mein ehemaliges Avalanche sah (bis auf die farbe) genauso aus wie das Tempest meiner Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (29. Januar 2009)

Das Rad meiner Freundin, noch nicht ganz fertig! Zu schade zum rumstehen!


----------



## Tucana (29. Januar 2009)

Hast du auch ein Bild von deiner Freundin?


----------



## 2o83 (29. Januar 2009)

ja, aber nicht hier!


----------



## planetsmasher (29. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Avalanche, Backwoods, Tempest und Arrowhead und nichtzuletzt das immer vergessene *Terramoto*.


 
Ich finde das hat es nicht verdient. Hat ja schliesslich auch Gefühle.


----------



## nico1330 (30. Januar 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Das Rad meiner Freundin, noch nicht ganz fertig! Zu schade zum rumstehen!


 
cooles teil...währe cool wenn meine freundin auch meine leidenschaft teilen würde....


----------



## Tucana (30. Januar 2009)

So, hab heute den Ruckus 1.0 Rahmen abgeholt 

Nigelnagelneu ist das Teil, ich bin echt beeindruckt


----------



## Oggynator (31. Januar 2009)

Das geflickte Wasserrohrbruch Bravado im ersten Einsatz:





Es hatte einen schönen Frostschaden an der Kettenstrebe: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7804/img2395rs8.jpg

Der Riss wurde abgebohrt und das Rohr gerichtet: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7457/img2447pf4.jpg
Mit Silberlot gelötet, ohne Zusatzflicken: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5520/img2448ph4.jpg
Beschliffen und Lackiert: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/15/img2566ot1.jpg


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> Das geflickte Wasserrohrbruch Bravado im ersten Einsatz:



also über hörnchen, die dicker sind als das unterrohr des rahmens, sollte man vielleicht nochmal nachdenken...


----------



## Oggynator (31. Januar 2009)

Das waren die dezentesten, die ich in der Kiste hatte, sowas ist doch nicht wirklich besser..: http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2514fn9.jpg oder: http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2510px6.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

doch - v.a. wenn man die hälfte davon absägt ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (31. Januar 2009)

Schön, dass du dir Die ganze Arbeit mit dem Bravado gemacht hast. Schade, dass es etwas zu klein ist, aber das geht ja gerade noch.

Zu den Hörnchen, die sehen ja echt übel aus: Wie wäre es mit einem Bullbar?! Ich denke, das wäre optisch die perfekte weil dezenteste Lösung, wenn man nicht auf die Extra-Griffpostition verzichten will. Ich komme auch gerade wieder von den ganzen Risern an meinen Hardtails auf Flatbars mit Hörnchen zurück, kann den Wunsch nach der Griffposition außen gut verstehen!


Ich schau mal im Keller, ob ich noch ´nen Bullbar hätte ;-)


----------



## Oggynator (31. Januar 2009)

Bekomme ich eine Schaltbremskombi auf einen Bullbar aufgeschoben?


Danke das du mal schaust.
Die Hörnchen wären auch auch mal was  : http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17033&las=1&lasid=327

Andreas


----------



## Tiensy (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, leider etwas scheu das Lobo...


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Januar 2009)

Solange Du Rapidfire oder Daumies fährst ist das kein Problem


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Januar 2009)

schönes scheues lobo 
aber ist das jetzt ne seuche die ganzen manitou forken an gt´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Naja, leider etwas scheu das Lobo...



 der dreiecksstein   

schöne bilder und ein hammer bike!


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Januar 2009)

Scheeeeeeen....Ich glaub ich sollte bei besserer Witterung auch mal dem bösen Wolf einen Auslauf gönnen...


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schönes scheues lobo
> aber ist das jetzt ne seuche die ganzen manitou forken an gt´s


 

stimmt, schönes lobo....!

und du nu wieder mit deiner manitouallergie... bei mir ist die dorado sc im anmarsch, soll ich davon ein bild einstellen.....


















































... im xizang


----------



## joe yeti (1. Februar 2009)

wehe du machst die dorado in ein zizang

lol 


gruss joe


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

@hoeckle

die manitou in tiensy´s lobo gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut!
ich will ja auch unbedingt eine manitou efc fahren (ist meine ultimative lieblings oldschool forke), aber in einem zaskar  das weiß ich noch nicht...
... ne efc würde auch ganz gut in ein vertex to passen, darf man das 

aber wolltest du deinem xizang nicht ne schicke rst verpassen?


----------



## Tucana (1. Februar 2009)

Hier ein paar pics (leider war mein Bruder zu faul ordentliche Bilder zu machen also hab ich unserealte HP Photosmart genommen und bei den Aufnahmen ohne Blitz (da ich kein Stativ hatte) die Luft angehalten ...


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2009)

Hell Yeah! 
Sehr geil! und sogar der Paintjob und das Labeling sind geil.
So muss das sein.


----------



## Tucana (1. Februar 2009)

Ist ja nagelneu 

Ich hab lediglich die Sticker runter, wo drauf steht, dass man Pedale anschrauben muss, bevor man losfährt Oo ^^

Jetzt nur noch neue Laufräder, Bremsen (gibts eh oft als set) und ein Steuersatz. Der Rest wird vom "alten" bike übernommen


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

geiler ruckus!
hat was mad-max mäßiges - sieht schwer aggresiv aus


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


>



Glückwünsch! Wirklich schickes Teil. Für den Preis hätte ich mir den Bock wohl auch noch in den Keller gehangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

Mein Starr-Zaskar, nach einer leichten Überholung:






















Geändert wurden:
Nope N75 Laufradsatz, Decals von den Felgen entfernt
Magura Marta mit Ashima Ultralight Scheiben in 160/140mm

Gesamtgewicht laut Differenzmessung mit einer Personenwaage: 8.4 kg

Noch geplant:
Schwarze Schrauben an Bremssätteln und Sattelklemme
Leichterer Lenker/Vorbau/Griffe
Zum Sommer dann Schwalbe Kojak 1.35 falt oder Durano 1.1
Evtl. Antrieb komplett XT 2008
Evtl. Gabel neu lackieren in schwarz oder Rahmenfarbe


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön!
Aber wies scheint bewegst du das gute Stück nich wirklich in den Bergen, oder? Das is doch vorne nur ein 44er KB!?


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2009)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich verstehe den Sinn nicht in ein recht aktuellen MTB ne Stahl-Starr-Gabel zubauen. Fährst Du damit nur am Strand?
Mir gefällts nicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2009)

Stahl???
Die Kinesis Maxlight is feinstes Alu!!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Stahl???
> Die Kinesis Maxlight is feinstes Alu!!



Genauso isses, gekürzt 700 Gramm leicht. Ich fahr damit nur Strasse und leichte Waldwege, da reicht das 44er Blatt locker. Das Ritzel ist übrigens ein 12-25er Ultegra.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2009)

Dann ist sie ebend aus Alu, gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Dann ist sie ebend aus Alu, gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.



Muss sie auch nicht, mir gefällt sie


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt sie auch
Hast du auch ne 425er?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt sie auch
> Hast du auch ne 425er?



Ja, is die gleiche wie an Deinem Zassi. Hatte auch mal ne 450er probiert, aber die is zu lang, und sieht auch nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2009)

Was is das fürne Sattelklemme? Ich bin eigentlich auch noch am Suchen nach einer zum schrauben.


----------



## Syborg (1. Februar 2009)

schön und leicht, für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck ideal 

nur die silbernen Kurbeln stören etwas das Gesamtbild. Aber wie immer alles Geschmacksache.

Gruss Syborg


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> nur die silbernen Kurbeln stören etwas das Gesamtbild.



Eine schwarze Kurbel würde mir auch besser gefallen. Aber find mal eine schwarze Kurbel, die nicht schwerer ist als die XT, und auch nicht wesentlich teurer. Das ganze Rad ist relativ preiswert aufgebaut, und das soll auch so bleiben. 

Aggressor, die Sattelklemme ist eine superbillige Promax, ursprünglich mit Schnellspanner. Gewicht ohne Spanner nur 9 Gramm, und durch die Schraube auch tauglich für die Stadt, wo man das Rad mal unbeaufsichtigt stehenlassen kann.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich verstehe den Sinn nicht in ein recht aktuellen MTB ne Stahl-Starr-Gabel zubauen. Fährst Du damit nur am Strand?
> Mir gefällts nicht.




ich verstehe den sinn nicht, warum die jungs im hohen norden überhaupt "bergfahrräder" brauchen?
"duckundwech"  

nur spaß
danke nochmal für den lrs steffen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich verstehe den sinn nicht, warum die jungs im hohen norden überhaupt "bergfahrräder" brauchen?
> "duckundwech"



Weil Hollandräder zu schwer, und wir für Crosser nicht hart genug sind 



dr.juggles schrieb:


> danke nochmal für den lrs steffen



Gern geschehen


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällts auch ganz gut, was ich immer nicht so richtig begreife, ist das Ding mit dem einen Kettenblatt. Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre echt schöner. Aber wie Steffen schon sagt, find mal eine. Sicher ein geiles Speedbike.

BTW, meines Erachtens nach sind die Bremsscheiben falsch herum montiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> BTW, meines Erachtens nach sind die Bremsscheiben falsch herum montiert, oder?



Manni, Du bist nicht der Erste der das denkt. Die Ashimas sind so richtig montiert. Der Hersteller gibt es so an. Das einzelne Kettenblatt wird noch geändert, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir derzeit 36/44.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Manni, Du bist nicht der Erste der das denkt. Die Ashimas sind so richtig montiert. Der Hersteller gibt es so an. Das einzelne Kettenblatt wird noch geändert, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir derzeit 36/44.



dann könntest du dir ja fast auch eine rr kompaktkurbel (50/34) drauf tun.

edit meint, es sieht jetzt ohne couch doch ein wenig nackig aus in deinem arbeitszimmer


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> edit meint, es sieht jetzt ohne couch doch ein wenig nackig aus in deinem arbeitszimmer



Ach nicht wirklich, ich hab immer noch zu wenig Platz


----------



## spatzel (1. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hier ein paar pics (leider war mein Bruder zu faul ordentliche Bilder zu machen also hab ich unserealte HP Photosmart genommen und bei den Aufnahmen ohne Blitz (da ich kein Stativ hatte) die Luft angehalten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tucana (1. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ja das ist er wohl 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, wenn das bike endlich fertig ist. KÃ¶nnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, was ihr draufbasteln wÃ¼rdet?

Ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich entschieden, ob SS oder nicht, aber vorerst stehen diese Komponenten fest:

- Truvativ Holfeller Kurbel
- Race Face Diabolus KettenfÃ¼hrung
- Truvativ Giga Pipe DH Innenlager
- irgend ein Steuersatz (wird wohl ein FSA Pig DH)
- Marzocchi Federgabel
- Zoggie Lenker
- GT Lock on Griffe
- Trinity Vorbau
- ne schwarze SattelstÃ¼tze (Ricci Pro?  )

und eventuell:

- XT Schaltwerk
- LX Schalthebel
- Deore Ritzel


Vielleicht lasse ich meine "alten" LaufrÃ¤der auf Disc umspeicher (Sunn Ditch Witch bzw. Rhyno Lite). 

Hmm, was fÃ¼r Discs wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen? So um die 200â¬ max.


----------



## kingmoe (1. Februar 2009)

Aufbaubeispiel von mir, aber Einiges hat sich wieder geändert. Reifen sind neu und ohne roten Streifen, Truvativ FireX wurde gegen eine Hone-Kurbel getauscht. Und es ist saudreckig.
Mittlerweile finde ich den goldenen LRS fast schon zu grell/quietschig. Die Aufkleber müssen runter.
Bald ändere ich wohl noch die Schaltung (Alfine) und evtl. das Cockpit. Und eine schwarze Gabelkrone wäre schöner.
Es ist halt alles im Fluss, wie immer ;-)


----------



## Tucana (1. Februar 2009)

Mhm das Bild kenne ich aber habs seitdem nicht mehr gefunden. 

Ich werde wohl versuchen, es in schwarz/weiß/rot zu halten ... Mal schauen, erstmal passende Laufräder/Bremsen organisieren. 

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## 2o83 (1. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ist ja nagelneu
> 
> Ich hab lediglich die Sticker runter, wo drauf steht, dass man Pedale anschrauben muss, bevor man losfährt Oo ^^
> 
> Jetzt nur noch neue Laufräder, Bremsen (gibts eh oft als set) und ein Steuersatz. Der Rest wird vom "alten" bike übernommen



Das aber nett von denen das die daran denken!  Sehr schöner Rahmen, hät ich auch gern! Wo  hast den denn her?


----------



## Tucana (2. Februar 2009)

Aus der Bucht


----------



## -lupo- (2. Februar 2009)

Nice! Ich finde das design der Ruckus aus dem Baujahr wesentlich "düsterer" als die vom Vorjahr (weiss nicht mehr ob deins jetzt ein 05er oder ein 06er ist).

Laufräder würde ich Atomlab draufmachen oder Mavic mit roten Hope Naben eventuell; und als Bremse eine Avid Juicy mit schwarzem Griff und roten Justierknöpfe. Bin aber so oder so gespannt auf dein Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (2. Februar 2009)

Als Vorbau habe ich an einen THOMSON Elite gedacht, genauso wie bei der Sattelstütze. Die Griffe werden wieder die schwarzen GT Lock On und als Steuersatz werde ich mir einen schwarzen Chris King besorgen - wenn schon, denn schon!

Bei den Laufrädern favorisiere ich immer noch meine Sun Felgen, da sie aufgrund ihrer Breite (33mm) gut zum Gesamtkonzept passen würden. Wenn es folgende Naben in schwarz bzw. mit Disc gäbe, würde ich die sofort kaufen!

http://cgi.ebay.at/GT-hubs-Red-NOS-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Nice! Ich finde das design der Ruckus aus dem Baujahr wesentlich "düsterer" als die vom Vorjahr (weiss nicht mehr ob deins jetzt ein 05er oder ein 06er ist).
> 
> Laufräder würde ich Atomlab draufmachen oder Mavic mit roten Hope Naben eventuell; und als Bremse eine Avid Juicy mit schwarzem Griff und roten Justierknöpfe. Bin aber so oder so gespannt auf dein Aufbau!




Ist meines Wissens ein 05er!


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Februar 2009)

top wenn der steuersatz mehr kostet als der ganze rahmen 

der ruckus gefällt!


----------



## Tucana (2. Februar 2009)

Naja, nicht mehr als UVP 

Aber der Rahmen ist es mir wert!!


----------



## Tucana (3. Februar 2009)

So, THOMSON Elite SattelstÃ¼tze und Vorbau sind auch bestellt, genauso wie der Chris King Steuersatz 

Alles in Allem fÃ¼r rund 160â¬ + Versand. Also halber Preis


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2009)

Mit Knick oder ohne?


----------



## Tucana (3. Februar 2009)

Ohne


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ohne



Wie langweilig


----------



## spatzel (3. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mit Knick oder ohne?



........du wirst auf immer und ewig der Exot bleiben!!! Schade eigentlich, noch so ne Stütze bei der man frotzeln könnte.....hihi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronaan (4. Februar 2009)

Hier mal was über den Winter langsam (zuuuu langsaaaaam) draus geworden ist (das Karakoram im Hintergrund wollt ich heut früh nicht noch beiseite stellen, war auf'm Weg in die Arbeit... und ich sollte evtl. mal den Keller aufräumen  )

Griffe sind bestellt, Kette muss noch dran, Züge müssen auch noch (liegen schon rum, ebenso die Kette), und dann wird's langsam was.

Habe versucht halbwegs "time-correct" zu bleiben, und wo's nicht ging bzw. wo ich keine Lust dazu hatte einfach "so unauffällig wie möglich".

(irgendwie sind die Bilder leider nicht so toll... mal sehen ob ich noch schönere hinkriege... bin da irgendwie talentfrei)


----------



## spatzel (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hab hier auch mal noch was verbogenes, und zwar ein Avalanche Pro, bei dem das Oberrohr eine Biegung nach rechts hat.Unterrohr ist gerade, Hinterbau auch. Ich habe leider weder über die GT noch über die Epple email adresse(die funzt überhaupt nicht) Antwort bekommen, GT-Team macht sich bei so was ja auch gerne rar,auch keine Reaktion. Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob die Stabilität da drunter leidet oder nicht und ob es evtl ratsam wäre, den Rahmen tauschen zu lassen. Ist übrigens nicht meins,ist von nem Kollegen, der hier(noch)nicht angemeldet ist.
Hier mal das Bild:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Februar 2009)

I bought this frame last spring when I decided I was going to build a Zaskar collection.  My aim was to do one of each of the original ano colors that GT did back in the early days plus a Zaskar in BB and a LE in BB.

I bought this one as a complete bike with Spinergy wheels on it....for 500  This is a 96 model year frame showing brand new original GT decals from 96.

Specs:
Fork is actually painted in a candy red that GT used on their mid line Backwoods model in 1995.  Amazing how closely a painted steel fork is next to the red anodized finish.
Headset is a Dia Compe alloy cupped version with retainer bearings...standard issue back then.
Stem: Note sure probably Kore..it was just in my stem bin.
Cable Hanger: Tioga
Brakes:  Ritchey Logic Cantilevers....with brand new hardware.  I picked up a NOS Dia Compe 986 canti a few months back just to rob the hardware for these brakes as the stuff on been near the coastal salt air too long.
Brake Lever:  Matching Ritchey Logics...the only brake levers I have personally used since 1991...they just fit...like my saddle
Shifters:  Shimano Deore XT SL-739 pods only this way you have more adjustability than if integrated with the levers
Crank:  Shimano Deore XT FC-M737 one of the nicest looking cranks ma Shimano ever spit out and one of the last with a polished arm
Derailleurs Deore XT
Wheels:  Amazing craigs find...GT/Hadley hubs in red ano laced to Gold Mavic 217's with black nips and 15/16 DB spokes.  My Christmas present to myself.
Tires: as per the 96 spec Smoke and Dart
Seat Post:  Ritchey Logic Force Directional by Nitto made in Japan
Seat Clamp:  Critical racing cnc
Saddle:  Vetta SL because it's the one that fits me

RIGID is Right!


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

schönes rotes und interessantes vorhaben alle ano-rahmen aufzubauen! 
aber das orange blümchen am steuerrohr...


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Februar 2009)

Guten abend!

Es tut sich wieder was.Mein Sanction bekam ein Update, u.a Hope Moto Bremsen,Rote Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel,Easton Vice Vorbau (fährt sich gleich direkter),und neue Minions 1ply.
Die Vented Scheiben waren im Set,und werden nach SoCal gegen normale Floatings getauscht.





















Grüsse Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Februar 2009)

Und weitergehts
Das GT ist eher zweckmässig aufgebaut,ich wollte keinen sündhaft teuren schickschnack haben.Es ist halt zum fahren gedacht,und das tut es hervorragend.

*Rahmen:* GT DHi Medium
*Dämpfer:* DHX Air
*Gabel:* Boxxer Team.Solo Air eingebaut.Buchsen poliert und geschlitzt.Alle Reibflächen/Führungen nachgearbeitet (Motion Control und Solo Air)
*Steuersatz:* Hope
*Vorbau:* Boxxer integrated
*Laufräder:* Hope Pro II auf Ex721
*Lenker:* Easton Ea70
*Bremsen:* Saint
*Schaltwerk:* Saint
*Shifter:* Saint
*Kurbeln:* Saint
*KeFü:* E13 LG1
*Pedale:* Shimano 
*Kassette:* Sram PG850 (30euro geheimtip,leichter wie DuraAce)
*Sattel/Stütze:* Simplon CNT /Flite TT
*Reifen: *Highroller 2ply 60a/42st mit Schwalbe 0815 Schläuchen






















Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (7. Februar 2009)

kannst nur nochmal sagen Rafa, ganz großer   für dein Dhi
einfach schlicht und schick.


----------



## Biker_Pro (7. Februar 2009)

echt schick das dhi , hatte auch mal ein aber hier gibts ja leider keine berge deswegen musste es weg  und das sanction ist auch schick, so sieht meins auch aus aber ich suche noch ne talas mit steckachse ,und die talas die jetzt drin ist ohne steckachse vertrau ich nicht richtig mit der mono m4   ..grüße


----------



## spatzel (8. Februar 2009)

...........soooo,hier wieder ein kleines update(und hoffentlich erst mal das letzte):SID Team 2009,80mm. Das Rot leuchtet schon etwas heftig....eigentlich wollte ich die Kleber komplett runtermachen, aber: die Teilchen sind unter dem Lack, was ich schon ein bischen blöd finde. 
Bitteschön (ist leider etwas unscharf, da meine super digitale Spiegelreflex immer den Hintergrund scharfstellt, anstatt das Wesentliche):





..........ja, ich weiß, die XT Kurbel.......


----------



## Tucana (8. Februar 2009)

@ speedy: *sabber*

@ spatzel: geiler vorbau + sattelstütze


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

schöne räder hier...das dhi gefält mir sehr gut.
spatzel: ohne die felgenaufkleber wärs imo viel besser.

tucana: astreines le und der ruckus ist auch obergeil


----------



## Tucana (8. Februar 2009)

Als Federgabel kommt wohl diese hier rein:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Februar 2009)

@SpeedR: Glückwunsch zu nem so geilen DHi. Von meiner Seite aus schon mal viel viel Spaß in SoCal. Die Amis werden neidisch sein


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/9/7/9/_/large/dsc00017.jpg


----------



## Syborg (9. Februar 2009)

@bvarnfullagts
@Tucana
@spatzel
@[email protected]

*Schöne Zaskars ! *


----------



## 2o83 (10. Februar 2009)

So, ist endlich fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (12. Februar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Grüsse Rafa



Sieht sehr "schnell" aus das DHi. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Hab mir letztes Jahr auch noch die Saint Bremse eingebaut und ne Fox40!
Saint Schaltwerk und Shifter liegen auch noch hier rum und kommen bis zum Saisonstart rein.


----------



## UKW (14. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal was von mir...


----------



## UKW (14. Februar 2009)

Hier noch eins...

...aber wie kriegt man die Bilderso groß wie das oben???


----------



## Tucana (14. Februar 2009)

Auf www.abload.de zB hochladen, den directlink nehmen und als "grafik einfügen" in den post kopieren.


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2009)

So.. Bis auf die Zugverlegung der hinteren Magura ist das Rad fertich..


----------



## Tucana (14. Februar 2009)

Sieht schick aus!

Hast du vor ein paar Tagen die Batterie in deiner Cam gewechselt?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2009)

Du schickst am 14.2.2009 ein Bild vom 03.01.2006 und schreibst du bist fast fertig 
Lange Kaffeepause!
Aber ein gutes Zaskar braucht halt seine Zeit! Nettes Bike!


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2009)

schicker trialhobel, war das der aus stuttgart? mit delle im oberrohr?


----------



## muttipullover (14. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike, nur die Kurbel will nicht so recht gefallen. Eine schwarze würde besser mit Gabel, Sattel und Reifen harmonieren. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2009)

Danke.. 

Der Rahmen kam net aus Stuggi.. 
Bei der Gabel ist noch net das letzte Wort gesprochen. Würde gerne ne polierte Alu-Gabel haben.. Denke das Rad bleibt starr.. 

Die Bilder sind von heute Nachmittag.. Habe bloß nie Lust die Cam neu einzustellen..


----------



## kingmoe (14. Februar 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist noch net das letzte Wort gesprochen. Würde gerne ne polierte Alu-Gabel haben.. Denke das Rad bleibt starr..



Da können wir mal bei RIP drüber reden.
Würdest du eine passende Alu-Gabel gegen die schwarze GT tauschen?
Ich fahre in meinem Zakar (18") eine blanke Alugabel mit Gewinde, die ist prima - aber die kommt bald raus, da eine 1991er rein soll.

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## UKW (14. Februar 2009)

Jetzt sollte es hoffentlich gehen...


----------



## UKW (14. Februar 2009)

Danke, GT-Biker! Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## gtbiker (14. Februar 2009)

Gerne 

Schöne Räder!


----------



## Pharell (14. Februar 2009)

*Noch nicht ganz fertig und fahrbereit...ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (14. Februar 2009)

Pharell schrieb:


> *Noch nicht ganz fertig und fahrbereit...ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
> *



Sieht nach einer äußerst soliden Grundlage aus!  Der Rahmen scheint ja noch in einem sehr gutem Zustand zu sein!


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2009)

ah   das neue schwarz.


----------



## Tucana (14. Februar 2009)

Sehr schicker 98er!


----------



## Pharell (14. Februar 2009)

Der Rahmen hat schon einiges durchgemacht und er hält und hält.

*Gabelfrage*..welche *Federgabel* würdet ihr denn bevorzugen?


----------



## Biker_Pro (14. Februar 2009)

kommt ja immer auf das budget an , ich würd dir ne schöne weise Fox empfehlen, so ne F80X oder ne F100 und wenn es nicht ganz so teuer sein soll ne reba


----------



## muttipullover (15. Februar 2009)

Aber immer die Einbauhöhe beachten !!! Mehr als 80mm gehen an einem alten Rahmen überhaupt nicht, da das Fahrverhalten zu stark beeinflußt wird. Und selbst dann kann es schon problematisch werden, da die neueren Gabeln alle ziemlich hoch bauen. Schließlich wurde z.B. im 98er Zaskar LE eine Ur-SID mit 63mm Federweg verbaut.


So sah es mal aus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2009)

Hab gerade nen ähnliches Problem wegen ner Gabel in dieser Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379501


So, jetzt aber mal ne Rnde aufs Rad!


----------



## Pharell (15. Februar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Aber immer die Einbauhöhe beachten !!! Mehr als 80mm gehen an einem alten Rahmen überhaupt nicht, da das Fahrverhalten zu stark beeinflußt wird. Und selbst dann kann es schon problematisch werden, da die neueren Gabeln alle ziemlich hoch bauen. Schließlich wurde z.B. im 98er Zaskar LE eine Ur-SID mit 63mm Federweg verbaut.
> Gruß Steffen



Genauso siehts aus! 80mm müssen sein, alles andere würde zu sehr aufbocken. Genug dazu.

*Wir wollen fertige Bikes sehen 
*


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2009)

mein tipp für eine gabel (schreibe irgendwie immer das gleiche) ist neben den erwähnten sid, etc.:
manitou skareb super 80mm

in meinen augen eine sehr gute gabel - baut nicht hoch, leicht, funktioniert sehr gut, hat lockout - die man auch recht günstig bekommen kann.

gibts auch in weiss 





und auch mit cantisockeln


----------



## Pharell (15. Februar 2009)

Hast nen Link zu der Gabel, Online Shop?
Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2009)

Bei dem alter Gabel wirst du wohl nix mehr im Shop finden!
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=733


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2009)

stimmt, das könnten nur noch restbestände sein.

aber in der bucht, oder im bikemarkt gibt es immer welche:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Skareb_W...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Skareb_W...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

hier kennt man sogar den verkäufer - nehme ich mal an ;-)
http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-SKAREB-S...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

etc.


----------



## muttipullover (15. Februar 2009)

Die Skareb ist echt eine gute Wahl. Wenns klassischer sein soll dann halt eine SID XC.
Preislich werden sich die beiden nicht viel nehmen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## gremlino (15. Februar 2009)

Die Skareb fahre ich auch im Giant-HT. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, wirklich leicht, meine hat 1540gr...........lockout und auch mit der HS33 und 100kg Kampfgewicht steif genug.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Februar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> @bvarnfullagts
> @Tucana
> @spatzel
> @[email protected]
> ...



Is there one in particular that you want pictures of?  I have thousands of Zaskar pictures....or do you just want some of the better ones?


----------



## spatzel (15. Februar 2009)

hier kennt man sogar den verkäufer - nehme ich mal an ;-)
http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-SKAREB-S...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

etc.[/QUOTE]


.........könnte man so sagen,ja!Ich hab das grade hier gelesen und wollte mich schon empfehlen,als mir dein Beitrag ins Auge stach....


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2009)

Leider ist der Schaft zu kurz


----------



## neuroncrust (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hab mal eine Frage. Die passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein, aber ich weiß nicht, wo sie hingehört. Wann und wo läuft eigentlich die Abstimmung zum Userbike des Jahres? Ich hätte da mindestens einen Bewerber 

Grusseken...


----------



## UKW (16. Februar 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Schöne Räder!



Danke für das Kompliment! Freut mich, daß sie Dir gefallen.

Viele Grüße,

UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Gt mit neuen Laufrädern, Kasette und Kette!

Sattelstütze in schwarz und neue Kurbeln sind langfristige Projekte....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2009)

Sieht ja fast aus wie meins


----------



## spatzel (17. Februar 2009)

.....als nächstes sollte eigentlich aggressors Pisa Zaskar kommen.....


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Februar 2009)




----------



## SplashingKrusty (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich war heute nach langer Zeit (Keine Zeit  ) mal wieder ne kurze Runde fahren, am Wochenende gibts hoffentlich mal wieder ne längerer Runde.

Veränderungen an meinem Schätzchen seit dem letzten Eintrag:

-Nokons
-Syntace Duraflite Lenker (Plastik)
-Syntace F 139 Vorbau
-Sram Schaltwerk, Schifter, Kette und Kassette (Verabschiede mich langsam aber sicher von Shimano)
- Marzzocchi XC 600 Retro
....und n paar genoppte Nics....

Das Ding rennt wie die Sau..... - nur ich bin leider eingerostet......

Sorry für die unscharfen Bilder, Handy gibt nicht mehr her:











Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß.


----------



## Timmy (19. Februar 2009)

@Ist die Sattelposition so gewollt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2009)

Aber nicht die Stütze umdrehen und den Sattel dann ganz nach hinten schieben sonst herscht hier VERWECHSELUNSGEFAHR


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> und den Sattel dann ganz nach hinten schieben



Hab ich doch garnich...

@SplashingKrusty: Hast du die 185er Scheibe hinten schon lange dran?


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

Timmy schrieb:


> @Ist die Sattelposition so gewollt?



was ist denn an der bemerkenswert? sieht für mich okay aus (annähernd horizontal und mittig über der klemmung).


----------



## spatzel (19. Februar 2009)

....ich finde diese Zugführung auf dem Oberrohr einfach shit,ich kann mich damit immer noch nicht richtig anfreunden....und das gilt auch für mein Jubi. Drunter würds wesentlich besser aussehen,siehe Avalanche Pro,das sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus.....


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Das seh ich ähnlich. 
Zum tragen isses zwar praktisch, aber da kann man sich beim pausieren nicht aufs Oberrohr setzen. Is ja aber auch als Renn-mtb konzipiert, da wird ja theoretisch nich pausiert

Andere Möglichkeit wärs, die Züge an der Seite zu verlegen.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2009)

DIe Teams sind hübsch!
Mir gefällt die Farbkombi


----------



## SplashingKrusty (19. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das ist die Perspektive, wirkt schlimmer als es ist. Fahre mit der Einstellung seit 2 Jahren, ist also ok   (Abgesehen davon ist die Gabel abgesenkt)

Zu der Zugverlegung: Find ich auch blöd gelöst, aber was ich noch viel schlimmer finde, ist die Bescheidene Lackqualität, man kann sicher sein dass auch jeder Stein der dranfliegt ein Loch hinterlässt, werde den sicher in ein paar Jahren mal entlacken und neu lackieren lassen.

@ Agressor: Hab die 185er seit ca. 2 Jahren dran ist aber eigentlich ein wenig überdimensioniert.....^^


----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2009)

der 2005er Team Rahmen ist einfach ein schöner Rahmen, leider ist er für ein richtiges Wettkampf-Bike einfach zu schwer 
Meins ist deshalb zum (Edel)Trainingsbike degradiert worden 
Das Lackproblem hab ich auch, ist die Mz nicht recht schwer?

nochmal ein Pic von meinem:








und im Einsatz:


----------



## SplashingKrusty (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, das stimmt, aber da sie tadellos funktioniert und ich auch nicht wirklich "Leichtbau" bin, passt die sehr gut, außerdem hat sie nen Spaßmodus (130mm) den ich aber dann nur bergab aktiviere.
Werde mir aber demnächst ein Fully aufbauen (am liebsten das Force, ist aber schwer als Rahmenset zu bekommen) und dann kommt die Gabel da rein und in das Zassi kommt ne 80er oder ne Starrgabel.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


>



Klasse, haben will. Hat jemand einen 05er Team Rahmen in L abzugeben? 06er und 07er hab ich schon. Die Lackqualität ist auch bei beiden katastrophal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (21. Februar 2009)

@ tigersclaw,
frag mal muckelchen, der hatte einen abzugeben. und daie miese lack(qualität) kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2009)

Timberline Bj, 1986
vorher:



nachher:



und weil es so schön ist, das Cockpit noch mal extra:



Leider hab ich vergessen neue Züge zukaufen. Da muß die Jungfernfahrt eine Woche warten


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2009)

Hammer, voll blau ey


----------



## spatzel (22. Februar 2009)

......das ROTJ Poster an der Tür gefällt mir besser......


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. Februar 2009)

Sieht klasse aus der Prügel! Du hattest doch mal den Fortschritt hinsichtlich polieren der Einzelteile usw. dargestellt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Muss ein Haufen Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2009)

fertig...


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

joe, der Rahmen verdient ne Gabel, glaub's mir. Achja, Flats an nem Race-Rahmen.... ich weiss nicht.


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2009)

oldman, jo welche gabel...

jo er bekommt wieder eggs wenn es warm is , fahre nur im winter flats...

also welche gabel...?

gruss joe


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

ich muss leider auch meckern:
da passt nicht viel zusammen - vorder- und hinterbremse, vorder- und hinterrad (zumindest die felgenfarbe könnte gleich sein), gabelfarbe und rahmen (zumindest auf dem foto), x-o schaltwerk und 900er kurbel, klassische uno-stütze mit uralt flite und neuer thomson, etc.

ich tippe mal hier wurde die restekiste geleert, was ja auch völlig okay ist, aber der alte mann hat mit der gabel auf jeden fall recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2009)

jo alles gut versus

vorranig ne andere gabel , ne keine feder..., wer hat was passendes...


ansonst ne lauter teil die zum fahren sind, das rad muss fahren, und siet freitag ist so oder so ne bonti carbon stütze drin...

und es ist keine restekiste sondern alles gute was noch rumlag...


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

joe yeti schrieb:


> und es ist keine restekiste sondern alles gute was noch rumlag...



das ist doch restekiste, im ernst? mach ich genauso.

luftgabel
sid? ist aber ne wachelpartie.
magura asgard? etwas schwer mit 1650g, aber steif wie mein johnny.
pace -  sieht aber shajsse aus.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2009)

schön wär´s geworden, aber aus gegebenen anlass brauch ich es nicht mehr....

















































btw: auch aus der restekiste...


----------



## korat (24. Februar 2009)

mein gutes altes richter in schnellaufbau als ssp: und siehe da: es fährt sich total geil!


----------



## Stemmel (24. Februar 2009)

Der Lenker...


----------



## kingmoe (24. Februar 2009)

Ich komme immer mehr dahin, dass ich neben den ganzen Traumrädern hier die optisch eher "sperrigen" und eben nicht perfekten Räder extrem charmant finde! Das Richter ist DEIN Richter, schön. 
Und das der Lenker schice aussieht... Drauf geschißßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

mensch feri! wenn der aufbau echt nicht weitergeht, dann müssen wir da mal dringend über den einen, oder anderen "rest" sprechen!


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

korat schrieb:


> mein gutes altes richter in schnellaufbau als ssp: und siehe da: es fährt sich total geil!



schoen! was hast'n du fuer ne uebersetzung? ist das hinten ein 18er ritzel?


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> mensch feri! wenn der aufbau echt nicht weitergeht, dann müssen wir da mal dringend über den einen, oder anderen "rest" sprechen!


 

bis auf lrs und sattel ist alles erwerbbar....

lenker ist der gleiche wie an korats richter....


----------



## korat (24. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> schoen! was hast'n du fuer ne uebersetzung? ist das hinten ein 18er ritzel?



2:1, hinten ist ein 21er singlestar.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bis auf lrs und sattel ist alles erwerbbar....
> 
> lenker ist der gleiche wie an korats richter....



schade dass es kein 16"er ist der ink-blaue 
is der lenker ein club roost xl?


----------



## kingmoe (24. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schade dass es kein 16"er ist der ink-blaue
> is der lenker ein club roost xl?



Ich vermute NC17, der hier:


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

@korat

 icke finde ditt voll in ordnung mit dem lenker.
ooch eeen sehr schönet richter.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich vermute NC17, der hier:



das ist ein nc17??? ich habe 2 stück und die sind alle in korats farbe - also nicht wirklich rot (sorry, korat )


----------



## korat (24. Februar 2009)

ja, wir haben das problem bereits diskutiert, ich habe auch zwei mit unterschiedlichem farbton, aber aus der gleichen quelle (wie sicher wir alle). aktuell ist bewußt der etwas pinkere verbaut 

meine sind auch unterschiedlich lang. wahrscheinlich sind irgendwelche chargen zusammengeführt worden, und am ende war das eloxalbad etwas dünn...


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

Zeit für Veränderung! Nachdem mein Zaskar ja zum Teil noch mit betagten Teilen durch die Gegend war, habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit nun einmal ein Herz gefasst und einige Sanierungsmaßnahmen beschlossen. Auch die Funktion trug Ihren Teil dazu bei: die Manitou ächzte, die Magura ging auch schon mal besser, einige Sachen schrien vorsichtig nach Austausch aus Gründen der Sicherheit, und optisch war es dann wohl auch eher Abnutzung als Patina. Außerdem war das Rad wirklich nicht ganz leicht - man wird ja auch nicht jünger. In erster Linie verantwortlich für die jahrelang fast unveränderte Ausstattung waren aber wohl die Erinnerungen an frühere Tour- und CC-Zeiten, in denen ich das Zaskar fast unverändert (bis auf Gabel und Steuersatz) fuhr. 

Zur Erinnerung: so *hust* sah es bislang aus.





Gestern nun habe ich abends endlich einmal zusammengefügt, was ich hier über die Zeit gesammelt hatte. 
Ein paar kleine Details und ein wenig Feinarbeit fehlen noch, aber so soll es die nächsten Jahre fahren: 

























Neu sind: Gabel, Steuersatz, Reifen, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremshebel, Shifter, Griffe, Bremsen, Sattel, Cablehanger, Flaschenhalter und Pedale. Das ganze Konstrukt ist jetzt ca. 1,7 kg leichter als vorher, nicht schlecht. Es liegt jetzt ganz knapp über 10 kg; weitere 500 Gramm wären mit ein wenig Feinarbeit wohl locker noch drin (allein die Pedale wiegen über 520 Gramm, aber ich fahre sie halt so gern).

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das quirlige Fahrverhalten mit der Starrgabel!
Mit einer Bologna Lite bin ich die ersten Jahre durch die Gegend gekurvt.

Viele Grüße
Christian 

P.S. Vielleicht kratze ich nun doch auch noch das Bontrager-Kleberli ab - aber so war das halt "damals" ;-)

[edit]@tomasius: Decals angekommen - ganz herzlichen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr schön!!
Ist der Lenker umgekehrt eingebaut?


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

Danke! 

Nein, das mit dem Lenker stimmt schon so, ist richtig eingebaut, sonst würde sich der Answer mit seinen 5° Winkel so fahren wie damals die unsäglichen Corratec Bullbars  Außerdem ist es immer schön, wenn der Fahrer lesen kann, mit welchem Teil er grad unterwegs ist


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2009)

sehr sehr schick!
also ein 93-95er bb zassi brauch ich auch noch, dann aber sloping top-tube 
bist du endlich zur vernunft gekommen die manitou da rauszumachen


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Welche Pedale sind das, wenn ich fragen darf?

Und das Richter fetzt auch


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick!
> also ein 93-95er bb zassi brauch ich auch noch, dann aber sloping top-tube



Stimmt, ich finde die abfallenden Oberrohre auch noch mal deutlich schicker, fängt ja schon an bei 18" und wird bei 16" seeeehr sexy  



dr.juggles schrieb:


> bist du endlich zur vernunft gekommen die manitou da rauszumachen



jawohl, sie wurde halt auch langsam wirklich sehr alt


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale sind das, wenn ich fragen darf?



Das sind Shimano PD-M 525 
Die 737 sind mir zu klobig und auch nur ca. 40 Gramm leichter.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

sehr, sehr  hübsch  
aber mal hand aufs herz: aus "gründen der sicherheit" hast du doch die hs33 nicht gegen die cantis getauscht, oder  ?


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr, sehr  hübsch
> aber mal hand aufs herz: aus "gründen der sicherheit" hast du doch die hs33 nicht gegen die cantis getauscht, oder  ?



Nein  Aber zum Beispiel den Race Face-Lenker, der tatsächlich 13 Jahre am Rad war.

Ich habe die Graftons übrigens nach drei Stunden verzweifelter Einstellarbeit fast aus dem Fenster geschmissen, aber ich erliege leider immer wieder dieser Versuchung, und irgendwann funktionierts ja - und dann sogar richtig gut.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graftons übrigens nach drei Stunden verzweifelter Einstellarbeit fast aus dem Fenster geschmissen...



 kenne ich! reissverschlüsse und cantis bergen für mich ein enormes aggressionspotential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

den bontrager button    den verstehe ich ja nun gar nicht.................

ansonsten soll ich dir sagen das mein zassi mal mit deinem spazieren oder toben gehen will.  sehr schöne dose.


----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graftons übrigens nach drei Stunden verzweifelter Einstellarbeit fast aus dem Fenster geschmissen, aber ich erliege leider immer wieder dieser Versuchung, und irgendwann funktionierts ja - und dann sogar richtig gut.



Genau die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, soviel Vorspannung konnte ich gar nicht aufbauen daß die hinten i.V.m. den Re-Entries funktioniert haben...daher wieder Magura.


----------



## Syborg (24. Februar 2009)

Schönes Zaskar 

(Bontrager Aufkleber und der hintere Aufkleber am Oberrohr müssen noch ab, aber wie immer Geschmacksache)

Gruss Syborg


----------



## gtbiker (24. Februar 2009)

Schönes Zaskar LE Christian 

Ich hoffe du hast den Umwerfer nicht so gefahren wie auf dem ersten Foto abgebildet


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> (Bontrager Aufkleber und der hintere Aufkleber am Oberrohr müssen noch ab, aber wie immer Geschmacksache)



...Ihr habt ja recht 

Den Bontrager-Sticker habe ich eines Samstags mitte der Neunziger genüsslich verklebt, als ich bei kühlem Getränk auf der Holzbank vor einem Laden in der Berliner Dahlmannstraße saß - irgendwie steht der Sticker als kleines Andenken an diese (für mich) wirklich geniale und lockere Zeit. David und ein paar andere kennen den Laden sicher und hockten an den Wochenenden bestimmt auch öfter dort, einfach weil es so nett war, nette Leute zu treffen waren und immer spannende Musik lief - und nicht nur wegen der Räder. Daher meine bis heute anhaltenden Verteidigungsversuche in dieser Sache 

Aber nun ist es genug der Andenken, bald kommen die Sachen wohl tatsächlich runter


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schönes Zaskar LE Christian



Danke Tewje! 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast den Umwerfer nicht so gefahren wie auf dem ersten Foto abgebildet



...das ist die Wartungs- und nevr dull-Polierposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melnibone (24. Februar 2009)

... berliner dahlmannstrasse... kann sich ja eigentlich nur um california-sports gehandelt haben, oder!?   ;o)


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

snap


----------



## Melnibone (24. Februar 2009)

ja, sehr geil! da hab ich anfang der neunziger meine erste probefahrt mit dem neuen gt-modell "zaskar" (dürften hier vielleicht einige kennen) gemacht. und hatte schon feuer gefangen!...


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2009)

Schönes Zaskar


----------



## -lupo- (24. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bis auf lrs und sattel ist alles erwerbbar....
> 
> lenker ist der gleiche wie an korats richter....



Oh... der Rahmen auch? Nur mal zur info: 18"?


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Oh... der Rahmen auch? Nur mal zur info: 18"?



nö, 19"


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

@zaskar-le: Wenn du den Bontrager-Sticker deswegen draufgebappt hast, würd ich ihn unbedingt dranlassen!


----------



## Tucana (25. Februar 2009)

@ zaskar-le

Wunderschönes bike!!!


----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2009)

schicker bock christian! wünsch euch noch viele gemeinsame jahre....


----------



## Tucana (25. Februar 2009)

Soo, ich hab jetzt einen Laufradsatz für das Ruckus 1.0 bestellt:












+ 2x





Ich weiß nur nicht, was für Bremsen ich draufpacken sollte ... Hab ab die Hope Mono M4 gedacht, irgendwelche Einwände?

Wird btw. ein Singlespeed bike mit RASTA spacern hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (25. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @zaskar-le: Wenn du den Bontrager-Sticker deswegen draufgebappt hast, würd ich ihn unbedingt dranlassen!



da stimme ich aggressor2 vollkomen zu!! Also dranlassen wenn so schöne Erinnerungen damit verbunden sind


----------



## gt-kolli (25. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schicker bock christian! wünsch euch noch viele gemeinsame jahre....
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> find ich auch, wirklich gelungen mit liebe zum detail


----------



## biker1967 (25. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graftons übrigens nach drei Stunden verzweifelter Einstellarbeit fast aus dem Fenster geschmissen, aber irgendwann funktionierts ja - und dann sogar richtig gut.



Kumpel von mir hat damals auch diese Bremsen mit den Scott-Matthauser-Belägen am Bike gehabt (Klein Adroit). 
Es gab nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder sie waren perfekt eingestellt und quietschten wie die Sau, so das jeder in der Gruppe wußte wer da gerade seine Bremse betätigte (klingel überflüssig) oder sie waren Quietschfrei eingestellt und bremsten besch.....


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2009)

@ll: Danke nochmal für die netten Worte, freut mich sehr! 

Das ist es eben, mit den Erinnerungen, deshalb klebt der Sticker da halt noch dran.
Ich werde wohl nochmal gründlich in mich gehen müssen...

@biker1967: meine Graftons sind derzeit in der Quietschphase 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Februar 2009)

Just completed 92 Zaskar LE.  Made in June of 1992 one of the first batch of GT anodized frames as it has a u-brake.  GT did not show anodized frames in their catalog until 1993.  This one was in excellent shape.

Fork: Mag 21
Headset: Chris King Silver
Stem: Tioga polished
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Pro-Lite
Grips:  NOS GT/A'me anatomical
Brake Levers: Shimano Deore XT BL-M733 with polished levers
Front Brake: Shimano Deore XT BR-M734 cantilever silver
Rear Brake: Shimano Deore BR-M653 silver
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT 7 spd (using the 8th click on this build)
Crank: GT Billet CNC 175mm w.48/36/24T SG-X rings
BB:  GT Titanium 73x116
Derailleurs: Shimano Deore XT M735
Cassette: Shimano XTR M900 8 spd
Rims: Ukai 26x1.5
Hubs: Shimano XTR HB/FH-M900
Spokes: DT DB
Seat Post: GT/Kalloy
Saddle: NOS Bontrager / Velo Ti perforated
Seat Camp: Salsa

Have a green anodized frame in the stand now...awaiting 92 Zaskar LE decals in white for that.


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2009)

Nice one, m8!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

yum, tasty kevin! 
i wish i had that gt cranks 
the purple ano is getting more and more love from me ... planing to build mine with grey quadra 21 and the nice black 563 lx group.


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2009)

100% the colour of my 93 Zaskar frame.
Was a daring colour then and still is.


----------



## Dr.Dick (27. Februar 2009)

mein neues GTR SERIES 4 - 2008...der wahnsinn geht los...TEILE TAUSCHEN!!!...laufräder: *mavic aksium* sind bestellt usw.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2009)

Meinst du dieses? 




Ach, hält dein Ava noch??


----------



## Dr.Dick (27. Februar 2009)

cool bei mir hats nicht geklappt...wir verstehen uns!!! hält deins noch???


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2009)

Klaaar
Hab heute sogar den 'Super Offroad Mode' ausprobiert! Geht gut
= Sattel 1,5cm tiefer...


----------



## Dr.Dick (27. Februar 2009)

wie immer...GT hält!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biker_Pro (27. Februar 2009)

damit hab ich auch angefangen , aber jetzt kommt was neues deswegen muss der rahmen auch weg  mit gabel nach 500 km


----------



## Biker_Pro (27. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein sanction ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es kommen noch xtr schalthebel,fox rp 23 dämpfer und mavic deetracks laufradsatz , aber fährt echt gut, war in osnabrück am pies berg schön viele treppen 







die restlichen folgen bald ... 


ich muss ja GT fahren, wenn ich da schon arbeite , aber sind ja auch tolle räder,der großteil zumindestens....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2009)

Kennt ihr das schon?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2009)

Ich würd es nicht fahren wollwn, aber für die Gallerie ist das *nett*


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?



Ja. Aber nicht in der Auflösung



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Mal was interessantes bei den Jungs aus CZ entdeckt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2009)

...unsagbar hässlich diese goldenen teile ...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse Gold, aber schön gemacht ist es. Dasselbe in einer anderen Farbe, oder gar anderen Farben, und ich würde großen Gefallen daran finden 
Find's interessant daß die Hersteller endlich wieder Farbe bringen und nicht mehr alles in schwarz matt oder weiß daher kommt.


----------



## Danimal (28. Februar 2009)

Och, ich finde den goldenen Bock schon ziemlich geil. Die Marketing-Aktion allerdings weniger. Erstmal wendet sie sich an Hobbyfahrer, was ja prinzipiell eine tolle Idee ist. Bei den (hochklassigen) Veranstaltungen, die zu der Rennserie gehören, fahren allerdings vorne erfahrungsgemäß wenig richtige Hobbyfahrer mit. Das sind ehemalige Profis oder Leute, die keine Lust mehr auf Lizenzen haben. Die Räder werden daher vermutlich an Fahrer gehen, die bereits jetzt schon Räder vom Sponsor bekommen.
In den USA ist das in der Hobbyklasse anders... bei uns werden da teilweise bessere Zeiten gefahren als in der Lizenzklasse 
Schade, das gleiche Konzept auf kleineren Veranstaltungen hätte ich besser gefunden (und das wäre sicher genauso werbewirksam gewesen).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fang schonmal mit dem trainieren an ...


----------



## Biker_Pro (28. Februar 2009)

das rad wird verlost, von daher brauchst überhaupt nicht trainieren ..


----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2009)

Ne. Der Gewinner der Amateuren-Klasse bekommt das bike.


----------



## Biker_Pro (28. Februar 2009)

woher weist du das denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2009)

Ist zumindest in Ungarn beim Bükk-Marathon so. Dort gewinnt Platz 1 der Amateure dieses Bike.


----------



## Kruko (1. März 2009)

Fast fertich

GT XCR LE (2000)


















Leitungen und Gabelschaft müssen noch gekürzt werden und es müssen noch ein paar Einstellarbeiten vorgenommen werden. Außerdem kommen noch die Cantibolzen ab. Nächstes Wochenende geht es aber mit ihm auf Tour


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fast fertich
> 
> GT XCR LE (2000)
> 
> ...



sehr sehr hübsch nett  

incl der schönsten jemals gebauten scheibenbremshebel

viel spiel mit dem spasszeug


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



Saustark, ganz grosser Haben-Will-Faktor


----------



## Tucana (1. März 2009)

Find ich auch echt nice!

Wo hast du die Bremsen her? Bzw. was für Hebel sind das. Steh auch vor dem Kauf von Scheibenbremsen ... Und: wie bremsen die?


----------



## Kruko (1. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Find ich auch echt nice!
> 
> Wo hast du die Bremsen her? Bzw. was für Hebel sind das. Steh auch vor dem Kauf von Scheibenbremsen ... Und: wie bremsen die?



Ist eine Hope Mono M4. Wie sie bremst, kann ich in ein paar Tagen sagen. Aber ich hoffe doch gut


----------



## Tiensy (1. März 2009)

Hi gt-heini,

Gratulation zu dem schoenen Bike. Farblich und funktionell wirklich schoen zusammengestellt. Mittlerweile aus Erfahrung wuensche ich dir viele viele stressfreie Kilometer mit dem Bike.

Hast Du noch die original Daempferbolzen drin? Die solltest Du vor der ersten Fahrt am besten gleich tauschen. Meine originalen waren nach der ersten Fahrt bereits schief... Jetzt sind die Bolzen aus Edelstahl.

Berichte mal bitte ob Du mit den Mono M4 zufrieden bist und wie der Druckpunkt ist. Am Lobo fahre ich die Mono 6ti und die Mini am Hinterrad. Allerdings bin ich mit der Mini nicht wirklich zufrieden. Am XCR bleiben diesen Sommer noch die V-Brakes dran, bei Herbst- bzw. Wintereinbruch wollte ich allerdings auch auf Scheibe wechseln.

Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen Avid Elixir CR, Hope Tech X2, Hope Mono M4's oder neuere Mini's.





Beste Gruesse und gute Fahrt.


----------



## Tucana (1. März 2009)

Ich bin auch grad auf Bremsensuche. Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir die Hope Mono M4 oder Hope Tech M4. Bei der Tech Version sind ja die 2 Koblen gleich groß, nicht wie bei der "normalen" Mono M4. Dazu Floating Discs (hrhr) und Stahlflex. 

Oder eben Avid Code 5. Die soll eine brachiale Bremsleistung haben.


----------



## versus (1. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fast fertich
> 
> GT XCR LE (2000)



fein, fein. und das ging ja richtig fix! sieht sehr gut aus. ein mix aus schönen klassischen und funktionalen aktuellen teilen.

sag mal, ist dir die sattelstütze evtl. zu kurz? die muss UNBEDINGT ganz bis in die zweite führungshülse (untere flaschenhalterschraube) drin stecken, sonst ist der sitzdom gefährdet. ich denke du weisst das, wollte aber lieber sicher gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sag mal, ist dir die sattelstütze evtl. zu kurz? die muss UNBEDINGT ganz bis in die zweite führungshülse (untere flaschenhalterschraube) drin stecken, sonst ist der sitzdom gefährdet. ich denke du weisst das, wollte aber lieber sicher gehen



Die Sattelstütze steckt bis unten drin. Sie schließt bündig mit dem unteren Sitzdom ab. Sollte eigentlich noch passen. Ich bin aber am überlegen, ob ich die Stütze aus dem LTS nehmen soll. Dort ist auch eine WCS verbaut, die allerdings 425 mm lang ist. Im LTS passt dann die 350 WCS


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fast fertich
> 
> GT XCR LE (2000)



Ja Jörg, sieht echt gut aus! Schöne Gabel
Wann kommt eigentlich der Anbau Zuhause?


----------



## oldman (1. März 2009)

moin,

sieht fein aus. 

Die Hope Mono M4 ist eine Hammerbremse, die habe ich am Moots Cinco und kann nur Gutes berichten.
Hinten Mono Mini ist auch gut, Tiensy. Die muss man halt penibel entlüften, die hat dann einen Druckpunkt a la Hayes 9.

Jörg, imho gehört der Dämpfer umgedreht, zumindest war das bei meinem XCR so und allen die ich kenne. Ist ne Fummelei, gehört aber so.

Schöner Rahmen! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Tiensy (1. März 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> sieht fein aus.
> 
> ...



Die Mono's sind definitiv nicht schlecht. Ausreichend schnell zum Stehen komme ich, allerdings fehlt mir da leider der schoen praezise und harte Druckpunkt. Mal abgesehen von der 6ti, die aufgrund der 6 Kolben ohnehin einen recht "weichen" Druckpunkt hat, vermisse ich bei der Mini einerseits die Leichtgaengigkeit, andererseits aber eben auch den Druckpunkt. Entlueftet wurde die bereits mehrere Male. Stahlflex sind auch drauf. Und mit neuen Belaegen hab ich es auch schon probiert. 

Bzgl. des umgedrehten Daempfers... Das haengt wahrscheinlich auch von der Rahmegroesse des XCR's ab. Der eigentliche Hauptrahmen ist bei den Groessen S, M zumindest gleich. Nur die Hoehe des Sitzdoms unterscheidet sich. 

Beim S Rahmen laesst sich der Daempfer nicht "umgekehrt" einbauen, da sonst der Daempfer am Sitzdom anliegt. Bei M koennte es allerdings gehen und bei L sowieso.


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (2. März 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder meines 94er avalanche....(mittlerweile nur noch rahmen von 94 wie man sieht) nach einer versorgung mit ein paar neuen parts und ner behandlung mit nevr dull ist es fertig für die erste tour....wenn das wetter mal mitspielt!!


----------



## SingleLight (2. März 2009)

Hi,
@melchi: welche größe hat das Bike? Die Griffe wirken irgenwie fett?!
Ansonsten ein schönes Bike! Ach so, ist die Sattelklemme nicht falsch rum?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (2. März 2009)

Ich tippe auf 18"


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (2. März 2009)

ist 18zoll.....die griffe sind übrigens von race face(schraubbar)...glaube nicht das die sattelklemme falschrum ist?!?
das einzigste was jetzt noch fehlt sind andere kettenblätter evtl. in schwarz\silber!!


----------



## oldman (2. März 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die Mono's sind definitiv nicht schlecht. Ausreichend schnell zum Stehen komme ich, allerdings fehlt mir da leider der schoen praezise und harte Druckpunkt. Mal abgesehen von der 6ti, die aufgrund der 6 Kolben ohnehin einen recht "weichen" Druckpunkt hat, vermisse ich bei der Mini einerseits die Leichtgaengigkeit, andererseits aber eben auch den Druckpunkt. Entlueftet wurde die bereits mehrere Male. Stahlflex sind auch drauf. Und mit neuen Belaegen hab ich es auch schon probiert.
> 
> Bzgl. des umgedrehten Daempfers... Das haengt wahrscheinlich auch von der Rahmegroesse des XCR's ab. Der eigentliche Hauptrahmen ist bei den Groessen S, M zumindest gleich. Nur die Hoehe des Sitzdoms unterscheidet sich.
> 
> Beim S Rahmen laesst sich der Daempfer nicht "umgekehrt" einbauen, da sonst der Daempfer am Sitzdom anliegt. Bei M koennte es allerdings gehen und bei L sowieso.



vor meiner "Hope-Zeit" habe ich Hayes Mag 9 gefahren, die waren sehr digital, also reingreifen und rumms steht die fuhre.
aehnlich sind die avid 5 meines bruders am inbred, da haette ich mich beinahe gemault, so derb sind die.
mit den hopes muss man halt etwas zupacken...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2009)

melchi schrieb:


> ...glaube nicht das die sattelklemme falschrum ist?!?...



Wenn das Sattelrohr vorne geschlitzt ist, ist sie falsch rum.


----------



## MCue (2. März 2009)

Servus zusammen.

Bin neu hier, aber schön so viele GT Fans hier zu finden.
Hier mein Schätzchen (leider noch nicht 100% fertig).


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2009)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem Xizang:





Geändert wurden Gabel, LRS, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 10,5 Kg mit allem, was zu sehen ist


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

sehr hübsch! die race-line mit den decals ist immer wieder ein genuss.

ist das eine 80er sid? die standrohre sehen irgendwie recht lang aus.


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr hübsch! die race-line mit den decals ist immer wieder ein genuss.
> 
> ist das eine 80er sid? die standrohre sehen irgendwie recht lang aus.



Sollte eine 80mm SID sein. Haut von der Geometrie auch noch gut hin. Die ersten Fahrten fühlten sich sehr gut an. 

Aber viel mehr Federweg würde der Rahmen nicht vertragen


----------



## dr.juggles (2. März 2009)

schöner hadley lrs


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update von meinem Xizang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous bike! but it really need a set of NOS light skinwalls to set it off!  Just my opinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. März 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Gorgeous bike! but it really need a set of NOS light skinwalls to set it off!  Just my opinion



1991 with 1993 decals???  If so, Why???  The 93 decals were some of the nicest GT ever had IMHO but why not show the frames true vintage?


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2009)

Hallo Kevin,

der Rahmen ist von 1993 oder 1994. Wie kommst Du auf 1991? Er hat keine U-Brake!!

Da ich mit dem Rad fahre, wären Skinwall-Reifen völlig fehl am Platz

Freut mich aber, dass es Dir gefällt


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2009)

Jörg, der Dämpfer ist ganz sicher falschrum drin. Solltest Du unbedingt drehen.
So gehört der:



Das untere Teil ist ein selbstgebauter (sehr wirkungsvoller)Spritzschutz.
Ansonsten sehr gelungen und sicher sehr "fahrbar". Mit Rizer wäre es für mich perfekt. Ist aber, wie immer, Geschmacksache.

zum Xizang: sieht wirklich geil aus. Die SID sieht mit 80 mm immer so "lang" aus.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. März 2009)

I though I saw in the list under your name that your was a 91...guess not then.  But Very, Very, nice.....


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

lieber manni,
da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise in allen punkten widersprechen.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Jörg, der Dämpfer ist ganz sicher falschrum drin. Solltest Du unbedingt drehen.
> So gehört der:



mein i2k frisch, nos und ovp (sogar das schildchen ist noch am dämpfer):




für die funktion des dämpfers ist die einbaurichtung völlig wurscht. das ist nicht (nur) meine meinung, sondern die aussage von toxohlic.

so rum montiert bleiben wasser und dreck länger auf der dichtung. andererseits wird so auch weniger dreck draufgeschossen. 

den fox im xcr 1000 habe ich aber auch andersrum drin:




auch im 2001er katalog ist der dämpfer in verschiedenen rädern unterschiedlich verbaut.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mit Rizer wäre es für mich perfekt.



da bin ich natürlich auch anderer meinung 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die SID sieht mit 80 mm immer so "lang" aus.



ich finde meiner 2003er sieht kürzer aus, deshalb auch die frage. liegt vielleicht auch am silber statt schwarz:


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2009)

Bei der Dämpferfrage kann ich natürlich nicht helfen, da ich noch starr unterwegs bin! 

MCud: Herzlich Wilkommen! 

Tom


----------



## Tiensy (2. März 2009)

Bei besagten XCR Rahmen gibt es eigentlich keinen richtig und falsch montierten Daempfer... Dort wo der Daempfer passt, ist er auch fahrbar (Sitzdom >= M). Dort wo er nicht fahrbar ist, passt er auch nicht (Sitzdom <= S).

Vor- und Nachteile haben wohl beide Einbau-Richtungen. So wie bei Manni sieht das ganze eher "richtig" aus, allerdings passt der Daempfer auf diese Weise bei den S Rahmen nicht. Da erfolgt die Daempferausrichtung gezwungenermassen.



tomasius schrieb:


> Bei der Dämpferfrage kann ich natürlich nicht helfen, da ich noch starr unterwegs bin!
> 
> MCud: Herzlich Wilkommen!
> 
> Tom



...noch starr...? Besorg dir ein I-Drive  Macht wirklich Spass damit zu fahren.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. März 2009)

Mein lieber Volker,

auch GT macht nicht alles richtig, wie wir aus leidvoller Erfahrung wissen.


Wenn der Dämpfer so wie in Deinem und meinem eingebaut ist kommt mann auch besser an den Lockout-Hebel (wenn man denn einen hat). Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer andersherum eingebaut hätte, würde ich bei meiner Beweglichkeit vermutlich jedesmal vom Rad fallen, wenn ich den Hebel benutzen wollte.....

Apropos vom Rad fallen: Tom (

), hast Du immer noch nichts was wenigstens vorne etwas gefedert ist?


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

liebster manni ,

wenn ich den sid dämpfer andersrum montieren würde, würde der zugstufenknopf grösstenteils im sitzdome verschwinden. wenn ich die zugstufen während des fahrens verstellen wollen würde, würde ich mir vermutlich die finger brechen. allerdings: wer will das schon?

und bei der überragenden performance des i-drive hinterbaus braucht man eh keinen lockout 

ich denke tiensy hat das genau richtig gesagt: bei diesem rahmen gibt es kein richtig und kein falsch. es kommt darauf an, welche hebel und knöpfe er wo hat und ob man die während der fahrt bedienen will.

wenn in sachen hebel nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich ihn aber auch so montieren wie du und ich beim xcr 1000, da ich so eben die dichtung und den kolben besser geschützt sehen (dreck und wasser können nach unten abtropfen, -bröseln, o. ä. 

apropos spritzschutz: als ich noch v-brakes mit brake-booster dran hatte, habe ich das mit einem kleinen plexiglasplättchen so gelöst:









oben mittig am booster befestigt und wenn kein dreck drauf ist (also nicht so wie auf dem foto), sieht man das teil kaum.

stelle gerade fest, dass das im alten setup auch echt hübsch war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (3. März 2009)

Ja, Volker,

Du hast ja recht. Beim SID Dämpfer geht es wegen der Anbauteile gar nicht anders. 

Und übrigens, Dein XCR ist in jeder Ausbaustufe einfach KLASSE!

Und ja, es wippt bei rundem Tritt wirklich nicht. Nur wenn man in den Wiegettritt geht wir es etwas unruhig. Wenn man dann Gabel und Dämpfer blockieren kann (auf Teer oder festen Wegen) ist das schon prima.

Ich finde mein i-Drive auch endgeil und möchte es nicht mehr missen.


PS.: Tiensy, Melchi und MCue: ebenfalls sehr schöne Räder!


----------



## tofu1000 (3. März 2009)

Nachdem es mit dem STS irgendwie nicht so richtig vorangehen will , habe ich meinen freien Tag halt in das Rad der holden Maid gesteckt:





Die Gabel wurde ja zumindest teilweise bereits gezeigt (danke für die Blumen!!) - nun mit dem Rest. Es ist eine wiederbelebte MZ X-Fly aus 2002, komplett zerlegt, gestrahlt, lackiert, Dichtungen und Buchsen gewechselt - vom hässlichen blauen Entlein zum schönen schwarzen Schwan.  Sie ersetzt eine RS Judy C - die eher unterirdisch funktionierte, schwer war und sich null auf Damengewicht einstellen ließ.
Weiterhin habe ich den Deore-Schaltkram wegen zu hoher Bedienkräfte rausgeworfen und gegen meine geliebte 739 getauscht - ich hoffe es wird gebührend honoriert... 
Und die 2.3 Speedkings wurden durch ein Paar etwas schmalere, aber bissige Piranhas getauscht - nicht mehr so eine pummelige Mondfahrzeug-Optik.
Ach ja, und der Vorbau wurde gegen einen etwas steileren getauscht - wegen der Prinzessinnensitzposition.
Leider ist es trotzdem noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit - mir fehlt der Pumpenadapter für die Gabel!  Ein Besuch beim lokalen Dealer brachte folgendes Ergebnis: Adapter?! Hammernet. Gabeliszualt. 

Mir gefallen die vielen XCRs - besonders Tiensys, aber auch alle anderen sind schön anzusehen! Mein Gott Jörg, das war ja echt ein Turboaufbau! Aber die SID im Didan wirkt wirklich unheimlich lang - auch wenn sie es vielleicht nicht ist.
Volker, wann kommt das I2K in "aufgebaut"?


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. März 2009)

.


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Nachdem es mit dem STS irgendwie nicht so richtig vorangehen will , habe ich meinen freien Tag halt in das Rad der holden Maid gesteckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Könnte einer von diesen Adaptern bei der X-Fly passen? 




Gruß Dennis


----------



## -lupo- (5. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Könnte einer von diesen Adaptern bei der X-Fly passen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Versuch wäre es Wert denn ich kann mich nicht an andere Adapter erinnern (wenn man die XC Serie welgässt).


----------



## Friedrich I. (5. März 2009)

Hi,

ich poste mal das Rad, welches ich auch schon 2006 hier gepostet habe:







Seitdem ist es bestimmt 5km bewegt worden. Habe es eigentlich 2006 auch bei ebay versteigert Klick, nur leider hat der Käufer mehr geboten als er hatte und es endete in einer unendlichen Geschichte...

Vielleicht hab ich Anfang April mehr Glück, das Teil steht nur rum und dafür ist es zu schade......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterS (7. März 2009)

hier mal meine die ich nicht mehr habe schade
ein Zaskar LE 1996
ein Avalanche 1991


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2009)

Und hier mal das moderne Avalanche für meine Freundin.
ok, es fehlen noch nen paar Sachen....
Meint ihr das könnte was werden?
Das einzige, an dem ich seit wochen hänge ist die Kurbel, weiß einfach nicht welche....



Gruß


----------



## Triturbo (7. März 2009)

Ich schlag mal LX oder hone vor. Top Preis/Leistung und leicht noch dazu!


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2009)

Nene, was Modernes geht gar nicht, schon gar nicht von Shimano, die bauen ja nur noch solche seltsamen Geschwüre. 
Denk da eher an die gute alte Deore M510 oder ne ganz alte 550er LX mit aktuellen Kettenblättern oder irgendwie so.
Zudem ist das Budget extrem eng.
Sachdienliche Hinweise werden gerne entgegengenommen


----------



## aggressor2 (7. März 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und hier mal das moderne Avalanche für meine Freundin.
> ok, es fehlen noch nen paar Sachen....
> Meint ihr das könnte was werden?



Mit der Stütze auf jeden Fall!


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mit der Stütze auf jeden Fall!


Ich hab die schließlich auch bei nem "legalisierten" Verkäufer eingekauft, du weiß schon, dass sind die mit dem grünen hässlichen Hacken 








Gruß an den Sattelstützenverkäufer


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2009)

@Tewje: das Avalanche wird sicher sehr schön, schaut kraftvoll aus! 

Ich hätte da auch einmal eine Frage an die Geometriespezialisten - ohne extra einen Thread aufzumachen, daher sorry für offtopic. Ich würde meiner Schwester gern ein GT aufbauen, irgendwas schnuckeliges. Meine Schwester ist 1,72 gross mit normalen weiblichen Proportionen 

Würdet ihr eher zu einem 16" oder doch vielleicht schon zu 14,5" (GT-Maß) greifen? Da die OR-Längen wohl mit den Jahren variierten (und ich das leider grad nicht mehr zusammenbekomme): der Rahmen sollte aus den Jahren 1993-1997 sein. Am einfachsten wäre sicher ausprobieren - das geht aber leider nicht, da ich hier und meine Schwester dort; außerdem habe ich keine kleinen Rahmen zur Hand. Freue mich auf Eure kurze Einschätzung!

Danke + Gruß
Christian


----------



## muttipullover (7. März 2009)

Ich denke mal 16" müßte bei 172cm gut passen. Kurzer Vorbau und gerade Stütze, dann dürften es keine Probleme geben. Die Geometriedaten meines 16" Tempest(BJ:2003) findest du im Verkaufstread. Könnten vielleicht als Anhaltspunkt dienen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## aggressor2 (7. März 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab die schließlich auch bei nem "legalisierten" Verkäufer eingekauft, du weiß schon, dass sind die mit dem grünen hässlichen Hacken
> 
> Gruß an den Sattelstützenverkäufer



 Gruß zurück


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2009)

Christian, danke.
Ich denke auch das nen 16er hervorragend passen sollte. Bin selber 1,72 und mein Tempest hat 16Zoll (ist nen 97/98er, bei Bedarf kann ich die Längen messen), passt wunderbar 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (7. März 2009)

Soo, hab am WE ein bisschen gebastelt, aber es fehlen noch etliche Dinge.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2009)

hammergeil! schwarz ist trumpf


----------



## Tucana (7. März 2009)

Danke sehr 

Ich werde heute noch das Innenlager rausnehmen, habe leider kein passendes Werkzeug, aber mein Vater ist hobby-bastler, der hat alles mögliche, ich werde einen französischesn Schlüssel nehmen (sowas in der Art ^^) - (geht bei dem Giga Pipe Team DH von Truvativ, weil es außen am Ring genommen werden kann, nicht wie bei den alten die ich hatte (für die hab ich ja auch ein passendes Werkzeug)). 

Wahrscheinlich kommt heute auch noch die Kurbel drauf, mit oder ohne Bashguard, mal sehen. 

Hinten kommt noch ein Shimano DX Ritzel drauf, und CNC gefräste Alu-Spacer von VeloSolo (im Rasta Design ) - genauso wie beim Vorbau die Spacer


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. März 2009)

Bekommt man den Ruckus noch irgendwo,also neu? 
Oder muss man den aus der Bucht fischen?


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2009)

@steffen & tewje: danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Tucana (7. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Ruckus noch irgendwo,also neu?
> Oder muss man den aus der Bucht fischen?



Ich glaube dir bleibt nichts anderes als die Bucht über ...


----------



## -lupo- (8. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Ruckus noch irgendwo,also neu?
> Oder muss man den aus der Bucht fischen?



Schau mal hier:

Ruckus Rahmen


----------



## Tucana (8. März 2009)

Hehe, von dem hab ichs auch. Der verschickt dir das sogar als "warranty" 

Hm, vielleicht leg ich mir einen 2. zu


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. März 2009)

hmm.. da werd ich mal dran bleiben.. 
Gabel,LRS,Bremsen liegen bereit.. 
Allerdings muss ich das denn erstmal hier zu Hause erklären..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Ruckus noch irgendwo,also neu?
> Oder muss man den aus der Bucht fischen?



Ich hatte meinen damals von Christoph, aber das war definitiv der letzte. Sonst gibt es jetzt nur noch die neuen Modelle. Da ist es mit der Tour-tauglichkeit nicht mehr weit her bzw. das neue Alu-Ruckus ist ja optisch eher ein Speci-Verschnitt...
Also: Bucht! Aber frage den Verkäufer von dem o. g. Rahmen vorher nach den Versandkosten, mit hat er bei früheren Anfragen horrendes Porto genannt.

Mein schwarzer Ruckus hat übrigens auch einen neuen Besitzer - der es sicher hier vorstellen wird. Das dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Tucana (9. März 2009)

Ich hab für den Versand genauso viel gezahlt wie für den Ramen - bzw. sogar weniger. 60$ Rahmen und 70$ Versand


----------



## versus (9. März 2009)

die nächste und zumindest mal für 2009 letzte anschaffung - wieder stahl:





ein 92er bravado le in team scream. ungefahren, aber etwas unsanft gelagert, d.h. viele decals sind etwas angeschrammt, und es gibt ein paar kratzer im klarlack. 
es kommt zwar gerade etwas geballt, aber bei meinem lieblingsdekor von gt konnte ich nicht anders. der aufbau wird wohl etwas auf sich warten lassen, denn bald kommt der frühling und dann kann endlich, endlich wieder richtig gefahren werden.

nochmals VIELEN DANK an feri fürs abholen!!!

falls jemand ein 2-bolt-schaltauge übrig hat, kann er/sie sich gerne melden ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (10. März 2009)

Meine Güte! Du scheinst ja momentan ein äusserst glückliches Händchen zu haben! Meine Glückwünsche - schönes Teil!


----------



## versus (10. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Meine Güte! Du scheinst ja momentan ein äusserst glückliches Händchen zu haben! Meine Glückwünsche - schönes Teil!



danke! ja scheint echt so 

allerdings werde ich wohl erst mal das 14.5er zaskar für die liebste und das psyclone aufbauen.
sts und bravado werden noch eine weile neu bleiben - zumindest ist das der plan für den moment...


----------



## oliversen (10. März 2009)

Whou versus, du machst mich schon zum zweiten Mal in dieser Woche neidisch. Glueckwunsch fuer beide Schaetzchen. 

Jedoch mit Verlaub; Decals und Lackierung deuten beim Bravado LE doch ehr auf eine 93er Version. Dennoch viel Spass damit.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. März 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Whou versus, du machst mich schon zum zweiten Mal in dieser Woche neidisch. Glueckwunsch fuer beide Schaetzchen.



danke. du bist doch aber in sachen stahl auch sehr gut versorgt 



oliversen schrieb:


> Jedoch mit Verlaub; Decals und Lackierung deuten beim Bravado LE doch ehr auf eine 93er Version. Dennoch viel Spass damit.



das stimmt, ich habe mich auch gewundert, denn die rahmennummer sagt *92* !
meines wissens gab es 92 noch keine austauschbaren schaltaugen.


----------



## oldschooler (10. März 2009)

du hast die gabel


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> du hast die gabel





ja er hat die gabel...................


@versus bitte um aufnahmen der gabel von ganz ganz,ja ganzNAHE 1x vorne und 1x hinten und 2x seite.thx thx


na hoffentlich mit schaltauge.


----------



## versus (10. März 2009)

jahaha... ich habe die gabel. habe aber vor eine sid einzubauen - harharhar... ein scherz.
das wird wohl mein ersten wirklich klassisches rad werden.

fotos kann ich gerne machen und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, ist das schaltauge nicht dabei. ich bin aber recht guter dinge, dass ich da eins finde.


----------



## kingmoe (10. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das stimmt, ich habe mich auch gewundert, denn die rahmennummer sagt *92* !
> meines wissens gab es 92 noch keine austauschbaren schaltaugen.



Dann ist es ein spät 1992 gefertigter Rahmen und schon das 1993er Modell. Ist bei meinem 1994er Zassi auch so.


----------



## versus (10. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Dann ist es ein spät 1992 gefertigter Rahmen und schon das 1993er Modell. Ist bei meinem 1994er Zassi auch so.



sowas denke ich auch. ich werde heute abend mal die genaue rahmennummer posten.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sowas denke ich auch. ich werde heute abend mal die genaue rahmennummer posten.




es ist ein 93er....


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. März 2009)

Das ist bei meinen Stahl GTs auch zum Teil so, das Herstellungsdatum ist teilweise ein Jahr vor Model Einführung.
Aber ein 93´Model kann ja ohne weiteres 92´gebaut und verkauft werden. Heute werden die neuen Modelle ja auch schon ab Herbst des Vorjahres verkauft!


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

@ versus


ist das rot im bravado-schriftzug sozusagen rot marmoriert?


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2009)

Ich bin sprachlos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Glückwunsch, Volker!
Ein außerordentlich schönes Stück GT-Geschichte.
Dann sind wir ja langsam alle mit team scream-Geröhr versorgt, oder?

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja langsam alle mit team scream-Geröhr versorgt, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


 

nööö....



aber immerhin kann ich sagen, daß es 24h mein eigen war....


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @ versus
> ist das rot im bravado-schriftzug sozusagen rot marmoriert?



so siehts aus:






zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich bin sprachlos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke! genau deshalb musste ich auch zugreifen


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nööö....
> 
> 
> 
> aber immerhin kann ich sagen, daß es 24h mein eigen war....



das wird schon noch


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das stimmt, ich habe mich auch gewundert, denn die rahmennummer sagt *92* !
> meines wissens gab es 92 noch keine austauschbaren schaltaugen.



But 1993 catalog model year bikes started production in late august to September of 1992.  That is why the frame would be stamped as a 92.

GT also made 2-bolt rear derailleur hangers just for steel frames.  The one for steel has a slightly different shape and is not as thick as the one made for aluminum frames.


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> But 1993 catalog model year bikes started production in late august to September of 1992.  That is why the frame would be stamped as a 92.


das kommt hin. die rahmennummer ist T9211 - also november 92



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> GT also made 2-bolt rear derailleur hangers just for steel frames.  The one for steel has a slightly different shape and is not as thick as the one made for aluminum frames.



ok, danke


----------



## an1123 (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit aktiven Mitlesens, muss ich euch auch mein Rad präsentieren.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/4/6/0/4/_/large/IMG_1731.jpg

07´Team-Rahmen, aktuell noch mit einer Eltie Stütze und EggBeatern.

Anregungen und Kritik willkommen.


----------



## salzbrezel (11. März 2009)

Schön, bis auf die Satteltasche. Besonders die Bremsen sind super!


----------



## an1123 (11. März 2009)

Warum kommt nur der blöde Link? Im Testcenter hat es beim ersten Mal funktioniert, jetzt aber auch nicht mehr. 

@salzbrezel: Tasche und Anhänger sind wieder ab, war nur für eine Tour.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. März 2009)

Musst davor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hinschreiben, sprich Grafik einfügen. 






Sieht nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (11. März 2009)

Das Bild entstand nicht zufällig bei Kopenhagen oder Malmö an der großen Belt Brücke?


----------



## an1123 (11. März 2009)

Gut erkannt! Ist ein wenig nördlich von Malmö.


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2009)

Tja, so weit ist es bis jetzt. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Bremsen, Ritzel, SS-Kit, ne Kette und 2 Schläuche 

Ich weiß, ich weiß ... die Spacer werden noch entfernt bzw. der Gabelschaft um 1cm gekürzt ca. (oder auch mehr)


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen,is nur ne kleinigkeit aber gravierend,dass auch die luft in den reifen fehlt.


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> ... und 2 Schläuche  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


>




schön das kleine schwarze.


----------



## Tiensy (13. März 2009)

Dieses Ruckus sieht mal richtig fein aus. Schoen schwarz gehalten. Auswahl der Komponenten auch top. Hoffe es wird auch entsprechend gefahren.


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2009)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, wenn die Hope Tech M4 mit Stahlflex und 183mm Schreiben drauf sind (vorne 203 und hinten 183 oder beide 203/183mm?)

Hinten kommt noch ein RASTA SS Kit drauf, die selbe Farbe werden auch die Spacer beim Vorbau bekommen  Wird richtig groovey 

Ansonsten vielleicht noch rote Michelin Hot S (gabs letztens noch bei einem shop) und dann wird das bike schwarz/weiß/rot/rasta 

Eventuell noch ein anderes (schwarzes) Kettenblatt vorne (aber sowas kann warten). 
Naja, Ende Mai wirds dann fertig


----------



## planetsmasher (13. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hinten kommt noch ein RASTA SS Kit drauf, die selbe Farbe werden auch die Spacer beim Vorbau bekommen  Wird richtig groovey
> Ansonsten vielleicht noch rote Michelin Hot S (gabs letztens noch bei einem shop) und dann wird das bike schwarz/weiß/rot/rasta


 
Du bist nicht zufällig der Zweitaccount von dem Typen der ne Lefty ins LTS zimmert?

ich stell einfach mal wieder ein Dogma auf: dieses Rad muss so SCHWARZ wie möglich gehalten werden.

Käme Rasta auch nur im Entferntesten in Betracht hätten die Jungs von GT statt des Skulls ein Hanfblatt draufgepinselt...

0,02 ganz ohne Ironie-Smiley


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2009)

Also ich bin eh noch am Ã¼berlegen. Ausprobieren kann mans ja, kostet ja nicht die Welt (15â¬). Aber ich finde es sieht gut aus und in meinem Blut flieÃt Reggea 






Dann stellt sich aber die Frage: Rot oder Schwarz?










Ich hab fÃ¼r euch noch ein Bild gemacht.


----------



## Tiensy (13. März 2009)

Wenn Du es schlicht haben willst, dann schwarz. Ansonsten rot.

Ich stell mir Rasta leider auch etwas unueblich vor. Meiner Meinung nach sieht das dann recht aufgesetzt aus. Lass den Reggae im Blut und fahr das Rad 

Achja: Hope Tech M4... Sehr fein.


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2009)

Die andere Alternative wäre die Avid Code 5. Bzw. ein Kumpel von mir, der sogar im Downhill Worldcup mitfährt (Profi), bietet mir eine 2008er Juicy 7 an. Aber so wie der mit der Bremse umgeht ... kauf ich lieber die Code 5 neu. 

Aber die Hope würde halt einfach am genialsten zu dem Bike passen wegen dieser geilen Optik. Mal sehen, was die Geldbörse sagt, hab ja bald Geburtstag und bis mei wird das bike fertig 

Ok ich bleib wohl bei schwarzen spacern. Brauch auch welche fürs Innenlager, weil auf der linken Seite ist es nicht ganz drinnen ohne spacer ... Das heißt die Zange muss nochmal dran glauben


----------



## korat (13. März 2009)

sehr schön bisher!

darf ich fragen, was für ein lenker das ist? genau nach meinem geschmack, die form.

nimm rot. das ist sehr folgerichtig, aber was solls. dein farbkonzept versöhnt mich ein wenig mit meiner momentanen verwirrung diesbezüglich.
vielleicht hat man doch keinen freien willen.

dazu später mehr


----------



## Tucana (14. März 2009)

Das ist ein Zoggie Carbonlenker. Hab ich aus nem ungarischen Fahrradladen in Szeged


----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2009)

Îch find die Rasta-Idee als kleines individuelles Merkmal sehr gut, zumal es sich ja mit Gabelschaft und Ritzel schön wiederholen würde! 
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich (und glücklicherweise) verschieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. März 2009)

@Tucana: Mach doch ruhig Rasta. Individualismus is geil
Und solange du keinen Motor, Schutzbleche, rosa elox oder gar eine umgedrehte Sattelstütze reinbaust spinner wirds auch nich hässlich oder vergewaltigt


----------



## Tucana (14. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich bestell mir einfach 3 Kits und schau, mit welchem es am besten aussieht 

Heute ist so ein schönes Wetter, aber ich kann nichtmal den Hügel runterrollen, weil ich keine schläuche drinnen hab  ...


----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2009)

Endlich fertig!! 
Mein GT-XCR 1000 Team 1999 in Größe S...


----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2009)

Dieser wurde auf Scheibe umgerüstet. LRS Mavic Cross Ride, Magura Louise...





Züge müssen noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2009)

Mounty, das blau/gelbe Zassi ist genial. So einen Rahmen "brauch" ich auch noch ... aber bitte in L


----------



## Tucana (14. März 2009)

Derzeit ist bei ebay ein 14,5" zu haben ... wär mir aber zu klein. In 16 oder 18" hätte ich auch gern so einen


----------



## korat (14. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zoggie Carbonlenker. Hab ich aus nem ungarischen Fahrradladen in Szeged



ok, dann gefällt mir tatsächlich nur die form, nicht das material...
danke!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2009)

@mountymaus: Schicke Bikes! Wir müssen unbedingt bald mal wieder zusammen fahren!

Ich war heute mit dem Ink-Blue Zassi unterwegs, auch das hat einige Änderungen erfahren, z.B. neuer Laufradsatz, Onza-Hörnchen (Danke, Moe!)
und weisser SLR.
War heute Mittag tolles Wetter, jetzt regnets wieder.....


----------



## dr.juggles (14. März 2009)

bei dem ink-blauen geht mir einer ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2009)

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie man auf so einem Sattel sitzen kann Manni...
Aber schick ist er, gar keine Frage


----------



## Tucana (14. März 2009)

Sehr schicker Zaskar!

Seh ich richtig, dass du bei der Magura vorne gar keinen brake-booster hast?


----------



## muttipullover (14. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike! Sogar der Zeit entsprechend ausgestattet.
Gruß Steffen




mountymaus schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!!
> Mein GT-XCR 1000 Team 1999 in Größe S...


----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike! Sogar der Zeit entsprechend ausgestattet.
> Gruß Steffen



Der ist nahezu im Originalzustand wie er 1999 im Katalog war.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2009)

Wird wohl eine FirmTech sein. Da kannst Du keinen Booster montieren: Ist auch unnötig, da sich die Bremsklötze beim bremsen gegen die Drehrichtung drücken und so die Bremskraft verstärkt wird (auflaufende Bremse!).


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit dem Ink-Blue Zassi unterwegs, auch das hat einige Änderungen erfahren, z.B. neuer Laufradsatz, Onza-Hörnchen (*Danke, Moe!*)
> und weisser SLR.



Gern geschehen, du hast sie ja auch der richtigen Verwendung zugeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (14. März 2009)

Mein GT Betatester: 









Dachte erst die Phaon ist mit 90~125 mm ein wenig extrem für den Rahmen, aber es fährt sich erstaunlich gut. Gegenüber dem Casting der Quake Air ist das der Phaon in der Firmtech Ausführung spürbar steifen mit entsprechend besserer Bremswirkung. Werde es voraussichtlich noch neu pulvern, da der alte Lack vermackt und zu bunt ist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
Dein Tempest ist wirklich sehr gelungen, Respekt.
Die Phaon hatte ich auch im Avalance, fuhr sich super. Hat auch ne super Performence.
Jetzt ist sie im LTS, da ist sie ein bischen zulang. Aber das große Arrowhead muß noch aufgebaut werden, da kommt die dann rein (oder doch ins "STS"?).


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

@insa: sehr schönes xcr! und so ein (blau/gelbes) zaskar mit scheibe wäre auch mal noch was. das ganze fully-gefahre während des winters (eben wegen der scheiben) ging mir irgendwann ziemlich auf die nerven.

@manni: das ink blue ist wirklich sehr viel schöner mit "normalen" laufrädern. mal wieder ein echtes schmuckstück und dazu noch voll einsatzfähig - genau wie ich es mag!

@goegolo: sieht nach einer funktionalen fahrmaschine aus. optisch hätte ich aber ein paar verbesserungsvorschläge ;-)


----------



## goegolo (15. März 2009)

@GT-Sassy: Thx. Habe auch noch eine Phaon (CP125) im Fully, zusammen mit einer Titanfeder hinten gibt das ein hervorragendes und sensibel ansprechendes Fahrwerk. 

@versus: Lass hören, die Komponenten habe ich erst einmal so von meinem defekten Hardtail übernommen. Das hatte mit einem komplett weißen Rahmen ein besseres optisches Verbindungselement. 

Ein Dankeschön geht übrigens an Muttipullover für den Rahmen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2009)

Mensch Geo, geiles Bike. Wenigstens erkennt man Dich bei der näxten Tour in Greifswald 

Bist Du beim Rennen in Gü am 21.3. dabei?


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2009)

Ich würde nur die Sattelstütze gegen eine silberne Kore tauschen.


----------



## Raule83 (15. März 2009)

@geo..na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann ich das rad hier irgendwo stehen sehe! und immer schön in die wohnung stellen...


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @versus: Lass hören, die Komponenten habe ich erst einmal so von meinem defekten Hardtail übernommen. Das hatte mit einem komplett weißen Rahmen ein besseres optisches Verbindungselement.



ich würde mich z.b. für einen silberton entscheiden. der ist ja eigentlich durch gabel und bremsen vorgegeben. die silber polierten und gelb/goldenen teile sind für meinen geschmack dann etwas zu viel.

ich finde das rad aber auch so völlig i.o.


----------



## Raule83 (15. März 2009)

das ist wie bei der Klamottenwahl - ne mehr als drei Farben auf einmal!

Wie es mein Vorredner gesagt hat: übernehme die Farben des Rahmens, Silber fetzt auch und dann passt das!


----------



## goegolo (15. März 2009)

Für meinen Geschmack ist es ebenfalls eine Farbe zu viel, der Rahmen selbst ist ja bereits bereits vierfarbig. Eine silberne Kore Stütze mit I-Beam Klemmung existiert meines Wissens nicht, ein schwarzer Vorbau wäre da eher eine Option. 

@TigersClaw: Laut Team Radsport "flache Strecke zum Saisonbeginn" -> Sind da Mountainbiker anwesend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2009)

@Geo: mindestens Möchtegern-MTBler, mich eingeschlossen )


----------



## goegolo (15. März 2009)

So lange sich da nicht wieder diese Psyclocrosser über die zu lauten Abrollgeräusche von Stollenreifen mokieren... 
Werd mal schauen, ob ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## spatzel (15. März 2009)

Hi,
nicht meine aber erwähnenswert:Vor kurzem hatten wir ein Konzert in der KTS Freiburg und davor standen diese zwei Schlitten:
man beachte hier bitte die Schweißnähte an Ober und Unterrohr kurz vorm Steuerrohr,der war wohl mal komplett durch.....ansonsten:Rust in Peace,bro!




Und dann noch dieses hier,keine Ahnung welches es ist, die Lackierung deutet auf was älteres hin, die Chefs hier bitte zur Bestimmung......


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> nicht meine aber erwähnenswert:Vor kurzem hatten wir ein Konzert in der KTS Freiburg und davor standen diese zwei Schlitten:



KTS? das sieht mir eher nach cräsh aus  

beim ersten tippe ich auf zaskar, oder pantera, beim zweiten auf ein karakoram in "inferno" - so eins steht hier bei mir ums eck.


----------



## spatzel (16. März 2009)

Yo,ist vergleichbar mit Cräsh,nur daß das Cräsh im Vergleich zur KTS das Hilton ist.....


----------



## SpeedyR (17. März 2009)

nicht direkt "unsere",dafür aber als GT auf jeden fall sehenswert.

Fury Prototypen von GT Team Usa 






[/URL][/IMG]





grüsse Rafa


----------



## youkon (17. März 2009)

Love love love


----------



## versus (17. März 2009)

youkon schrieb:


> Der Stuttgarter internationale deutsche Meister im Zweiradschrauben, Daniel Stodolak eröffnet am Pragsattel in der Maybachstr. 53 gerade den ersten Pro Shop!!!!
> Offiziell ist noch nicht offen, man kann aber durchaus schon vorbei schauen, ein Fahrrad kaufen oder Reparaturgeschichten....
> Komplettes GT Sortiment trifft die Tage ein, einiges ist schon da
> 
> ...



würdest du bitte aufhören das jetzt überall zu posten    

es ist ja sehr schön, dass du dich so doll darüber freust, aber MIR geht es jetzt schon auf die nerven!


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> würdest du bitte aufhören das jetzt überall zu posten
> 
> es ist ja sehr schön, dass du dich so doll darüber freust, aber MIR geht es jetzt schon auf die nerven!



finde ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youkon (17. März 2009)

SORRY!!! ja, war versehentlich doppelt!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2009)

youkon schrieb:


> Der Stuttgarter internationale deutsche Meister im Zweiradschrauben, Daniel Stodolak eröffnet am Pragsattel in der Maybachstr. 53 gerade den ersten Pro Shop!!!!
> Offiziell ist noch nicht offen, man kann aber durchaus schon vorbei schauen, ein Fahrrad kaufen oder Reparaturgeschichten....
> Komplettes GT Sortiment trifft die Tage ein, einiges ist schon da
> 
> ...



Dann sollte er seinen Pro-Shop aber mal ganz schnell überarbeiten, ich finde da gleich massenweise Fehler:

Avalancha
XTR Shodow

Abgesehen sind die Preise die UVP ... welchen Grund gibt es, dort zu kaufen? Selbst mein lokaler GT-Händler macht bessere Preise.


----------



## youkon (17. März 2009)

wie gesagt, die Seite ist noch IM AUFBAU!!!!!!
warum Du dort kaufen solltest?

Du bekommst dort nicht einfach dein GT Bike.
Er schraubt es Dir auch so zusammen, dass Du Dich lange nicht mehr um Dein Bike kümmern musst, weil es so perfekt zusammen geschraubt ist. Er ist nicht umsonst
"deutscher internationaler Meister der Zweiradmechaniker"
Er ist super schnell und wahnsinnig penibel und perfektionistisch beim Schrauben.
Er kennt jedes Teil in und auswendig, da muss nix eingeschickt werden, wenns mal ein Problem gibt, er hat einen super Service
und ruf an und Du wirst dort auch Deinen guten Preis bekommen!

Ist kein Witz oder Schleichwerbung, sondern einfach eine gute Empfehlung!
Meinereiner und viele Bekannte sind Kunde bei ihm, weil er weit und breit der Beste im Schrauben ist.

UND AUCH EIN NEUES FAHRRAD MUSS ERST MAL ORDENTLICH ZUSAMMENGESCHRAUBT WERDEN, DAMIT ES DEN SCHWEREN ANFORDERUNGEN VOM DOWNHILL ETC STANDHÄLT

das ist der Grund, wenn Du es wissen willst und leg doch bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage.


Schöner Gruss aus Stuttgart


----------



## Janikulus (17. März 2009)

youkon schrieb:


> wie gesagt, die Seite ist noch IM AUFBAU!!!!!!
> warum Du dort kaufen solltest?
> 
> Du bekommst dort nicht einfach dein GT Bike.
> Er schraubt es Dir auch so zusammen,



bin echt mal gespannt wie viele hier ihre Räder nicht selber zusammenbauen...


----------



## aggressor2 (17. März 2009)

Bei mir haperts nur am passenden Werkzeug...

Aber back on topic: Manni und Insa, sehr schöne Räder
Das Inkblue sieht der Farbe meines Zaskars sehr ähnlich.

Und mal ne Frage: Wo krieg ich so einen FSA Steuersatz her, wie er beim 2007er Zaskar Team dabei war/ist?
Bestimmt ausm Pro Shop, ne?


----------



## Biker_Pro (17. März 2009)

er ist aber niht der einzige mit so nem "pro-shop" kenn auch einen der Weltcupmechaniker war vom team trek. er war auch drei jahre mit armstrong unterwegs auch bei tour de france und auch ne länger zeit gt-teammechaniker,der hat wohl bissl mehr drauf und hat auch nen laden in deutschland. der macht super preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (17. März 2009)

Guckt mal hier:





ein *GT-Fahrrad*!  (auch wenn ihrs schon kennt...) Dank DeepStar23's Ventiladapter jetzt auch voll fahrbereit! Und: Die Gabel sieht nicht nur gut aus, sie arbeitet auch prima! (hab heute mal heimlich ne Feierabendrunde mit ihrem Bike gedreht...) 




spatzel schrieb:


>


Vielleicht wurde der Rahmen zur "sozialistischen Umlagerung" auch einfach mal durchgesägt... Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig, als mein Auge so etwas in Berlin das erste Mal erblickte! 

@SpeedyR: Auch wenn die Furys in weiß sehr gut aussehen, mich hätte mal eins in Carbonoptik interessiert. Viel Spaß noch im schönen Californien, ihr Freaks!


----------



## aggressor2 (17. März 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> grüsse Rafa



Wozu ist dieses Ding da auf der linken Seite vom Lenker gut? Nicht der Bremshebel...

Edith: Für die Stütze? Sieht recht unpraktisch aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2009)

ich hoffe die weissen dinger bleiben prototypen.
not my cup of...........


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wozu ist dieses Ding da auf der linken Seite vom Lenker gut? Nicht der Bremshebel...
> 
> Edith: Für die Stütze? Sieht recht unpraktisch aus.



das ist der look out für den hinteren dämpfer mein junge.


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ist der look out für den hinteren dämpfer mein junge.



Und ich dachte schon, das sei die FB für die versenkbare Stütze...


----------



## aggressor2 (17. März 2009)

Sieht mir stark nach einem Rock Shox Monarch 3.3 aus und der hat doch keinen Lock Out. 

Scheint doch die Fernbedienung der Sattelstütze zu sein:


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, das sei die FB für die versenkbare Stütze...



man,wenns stimmt, wer braucht denn sowas?


----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2009)

Biker_Pro schrieb:


> er war auch drei jahre mit armstrong unterwegs auch bei tour de france


 
das heisst man kriegt dort auch frische Spritzen und so? Na das ist doch mal ein Sonderservice.. wenn sich das im Bahnhofsviertel rumspricht.

Die Prototypen find ich übrigens auch nüchtern super. 
Und das tofugrüne Zassi find ich mal richtig geil. endlich mal ein neuer look.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. März 2009)

Zitat:
Zitat von kingmoe Beitrag anzeigen
Und ich dachte schon, das sei die FB für die versenkbare Stütze...
man,wenns stimmt, wer braucht denn sowas?

Ich finde eine Fernbedienung für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze super praktisch. Besser als vor jeder steilen Abfahrt anzuhalten und die Stütze zu versenken um sie anschliessend wieder herauszuziehen.
Ist aber nur sinnvoll wenn es auch Berge gibt


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> bin echt mal gespannt wie viele hier ihre Räder nicht selber zusammenbauen...




Ich  Das macht Manni für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. März 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist aber nur sinnvoll wenn es auch Berge gibt



 gedacht habe ich das auch, gesagt hätte ich es aber nicht 

für mein ketzerei-bike habe ich mir das schon überlegt, aber noch ein kabel mehr...


----------



## hoeckle (18. März 2009)

egal, darauf geschi$$en... 

bin sowas mal am/von maverik gefahren. total fein und wirklich nur sinnvoll mit fernsteuerung. warte aber noch auf syntace, da mich die sattelklemmung an der Maverik/joplin total genervt hat.


----------



## giglio rosso (22. März 2009)

Hi,

schön, bei euch zu sein! 

Ich bin völlig neu in diesem Forum. Eigentlich ist es mein allererstes Forum überhaupt. Und ich bin neu in Bezug auf GT. Wollt schon immer eins. Und habe jetzt eines. Ein 1996er Borrego in schwarz. War neulich in ebay. Zackig aufgebaut. Und heute meine erste schöne Tour. Durch die kalte Nacht sind die Böden schön trocken und obwohl meine Hausstrecke eher feucht ist, ist das GT nun nur etwas eingestaubt. Es fährt gut. Gute Geometrie. Die Gabel fühlt sich sehr gut an. Alles paßt.

Am meisten Schwierigkeiten hatte ich beim Aufbau mit der Zugführung der Hinterradbremse. Das Rumgeführe ums Sattelrohr ist überhaupt nichts Genaues. Mit ner dünnen Führung sieht es sehr improvisiert aus. Meine Lösung: Eine Hülse aus Aluminium (Konstruktionsalu auf Drehbank - hat ein Freund von mir gemacht). Sehr genau gearbeitet. Jetzt kann man oben eine normale Aussenhülle ansetzen und durch das kleine Führungsrohr am Sattelrohr ziehen. Sieht einfach gut aus. Finde ich.

Die Bilder sind übrigens vor einer halben Stunde aufgenommen.


----------



## Stemmel (22. März 2009)

Dann man herzlich willkommen hier im Forum! 

Da hat mein Bo (auch von '96, noch nicht aufgebaut, geht noch einmal zum lackieren) ja Verwandschaft bekommen!


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein liches Willkommen im Club der "Irren"



> geht noch einmal zum lackieren



Was ist denn da passiert???


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2009)

Willkommen hier bei den GT-Verrückten!


----------



## Stemmel (22. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was ist denn da passiert???




Jetzt wird es ein richtiges Mädchen-Rad: Perlrubinrot bleibt und drüber kommt 'Glitzerlack'


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2009)

...bald komplettiert zum einsatz (hoffe ich doch)


----------



## Tiensy (25. März 2009)

Triple Triangle... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  Schaut fein aus. Welches davon wirst Du als erstes aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (25. März 2009)

Hoffentlich das schwarze 

btw: netter teppich! hab den in rot


----------



## tofu1000 (25. März 2009)

Und übrigens ja auch ein recht passender "Tisch" für die Anlage eines Vinylliebhabers...


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2009)

Und in schöner Vorbau liegt da auch noch


----------



## desierto (26. März 2009)

servus GT Fans,

ich hab auch ein 94er GT, das ich in Ehren halte.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/313430

grüße

Desierto


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

desierto schrieb:


> servus GT Fans,
> 
> ich hab auch ein 94er GT, das ich in Ehren halte.
> 
> ...



hallo und willkommen im club! sieht gut aus, wenn ich auch bei der selbstgebastelten discaufnahme etwas bedenken hätte. 
nur die 3 schräubchen halten den bremssattel? 
wie lange fährst du das schon so?


----------



## hoeckle (26. März 2009)

und ich dachte schon ich bekomme was rotes vor augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon ich bekomme was rotes vor augen...



mehensch, es ist doch noch nicht ganz fertig. und so halb will ich es nicht herzeigen


----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2009)

desierto schrieb:


> servus GT Fans,
> 
> ich hab auch ein 94er GT, das ich in Ehren halte.
> 
> ...



Hallöchen! Aber die Discaufnahme!  





Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich damit ungezwungen den Anker werfen würde... Oder wiegst du nur 35kg?


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich damit ungezwungen den Anker werfen würde... Oder wiegst du nur 35kg?



sachichdoch


----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sachichdoch


Schulljung Onkel Versus - ich bin halt nicht der schnellste am Digitalklavier...


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Schulljung Onkel Versus - ich bin halt nicht der schnellste am Digitalklavier...



aber, aber, ein schuljunge bist du doch nun auch nicht mehr


----------



## Fluffi (26. März 2009)

Dann will ich mich auch mal outen. 

Das bike hab ich etwa 2000 gekauft. Inzwischen wurde alles bis auf den Umwerfer verschlissen. Ich weiß zwar das dies nicht das schönste ist, aber ich will meine kleine Sau nimmer missen. Es ist die beste Art nach dem Bürojob im Gelände abzuschalten. Tja, mich hat also auch das Virus gepackt und nimmer losgelasen. 
Davor hatte ich ein Karakoram. Wer es von den älteren hier noch kennt.


----------



## desierto (26. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hallo und willkommen im club! sieht gut aus, wenn ich auch bei der selbstgebastelten discaufnahme etwas bedenken hätte.
> nur die 3 schräubchen halten den bremssattel?
> wie lange fährst du das schon so?


 
Hallo Versus,

Danke für das Kompliment. Ca. 6000km ohne Probleme, allerdings nur Straßenkilometer, hat es inzwischen weg. Der Adapter bzw. Sattel ist auch nur mit zwei M6 Schrauben befestigt. Mit drei M6 sollte ich also auf der sicheren Seite sein. 

grüße

desierto


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. März 2009)

desierto schrieb:


> Der Adapter bzw. Sattel ist auch nur mit zwei M6 Schrauben befestigt. Mit drei M6 sollte ich also auf der sicheren Seite sein.



nur sind die 2 schön weit auseinander, das gibt nen günstigeren hebel als 3 die fast direkt nebeneinander sind...viel glück abseits der straße


----------



## versus (27. März 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> nur sind die 2 schön weit auseinander, das gibt nen günstigeren hebel als 3 die fast direkt nebeneinander sind...viel glück abseits der straße



richtig! es gibt ja leute, die die sattelstrebe als kritisches bauteil sehen, wenn diese nicht für die einleitung des bremsmoments ausgelegt ist.

weiterhin gute fahrt!  zeig doch mal ein foto des adapters von der anderen seite.


----------



## joe yeti (27. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Joe, Klasse Post-Rad


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

erst um 19.38 gesehen.

echt se.y das bravado.


----------



## korat (27. März 2009)

schöne grüne mülltonne 

aber schon sehr schön, nur bei den reifen würde ich mich vielleicht für ein modell entscheiden, gibts nicht noch nen zweiten mit blauer flanke?


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2009)

Da ich ja nicht mit allen Rädern am Wettbewrb teilnehmen kann, poste ich Euch hier damit zu
Nummer Eins
Karakoram Baujahr 1989



Komplett mit der Shimano Mountain LX Ausstattung


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2009)

Und gleich die Nummer 2 hinterher,
Karakoram Tequila Sunrise, Baujahr 1991 Model 1992






Die schönste Shimano Gruppe die meiner Meinung je gebaut wurde, STX RC


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Und gleich die Nummer 2 hinterher,
> Karakoram Tequila Sunrise, Baujahr 1991 Model 1992
> 
> 
> ...



  schön......aber der (sorry das ich das sage) lenker is mal fehl am platze.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2009)

Hast schon Recht, aber im Alter ist das Karakoram auf dauer schon extrem. Und den Roox hatte ich noch. Bequem ist er auch noch. Passt nur Optisch nicht so recht.


----------



## hoeckle (27. März 2009)

naja, aber nur insofern als die farbe schei§§e ist. mit nem schwarzen alumilite sieht das ganz anders aus david...

jaaa, volker...!


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2009)

huhu tigersclaw...habe feedddisch ( 9,3 kilo wie es da steht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (28. März 2009)

Divergent, das ist ein sehr hübsches GT! Wobei ich glaube, dass ich die Sattelstütze und die Kurbel nicht weiß lackiert hätte .. das ist mir dann schon zu weiß. Aber ein weißer, schlichter Rahmen, ohne Schriftzug, ohne allem ist einfach nur obercool!


----------



## dr.juggles (28. März 2009)

...die milch machts! 
das ava gefällt mir gut.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2009)

kurbel wollte ich erst zum eloxieren geben (purple ) aber das hätte wieder mal ewig gedauert und ich wollte ja fahren. also erstmal alles in ein topf und umgerührt.

auf der verdammten stütze war soviel farbe da hatte ich glatt ne 25,4er lackieren lassen können und die hätte süffig gepasst


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2009)

Su nun wie angedroht die Nummer 3.
Das Tempest meiner Frau.






ich weiß, nicht die beste Kurbel, aber für max 10 mal fahren im Jahr



der Rest der Schaltung ist Shimano STX

Waren aber noch nicht alle


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2009)

das grün ist echt schick...die bremshebel sehen ja mal witzig aus...haben was praktisches für gichtfinger...duck und weg


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> huhu tigersclaw...habe feedddisch ( 9,3 kilo wie es da steht )



Hammer geworden, viel Spass mit dem Teil 
So sah es zuletzt bei mir aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Ne ganze Seite oldschool. Sehr schön
Aber ich muss sagen, dass mir das Ava in BB, starr und Ssp besser gefällt, als in weiß, gefedert und geschaltet


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2009)

Das ist kein Avalanche, sondern ein Backwoods 

Aber es ist Klasse geworden!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Ja? Ich dächte divergent hätte irgendwann mal was von Ava erwähnt...egal. Trotzdem schönes Ding


----------



## lfo (28. März 2009)

Wird bald durch ein Edge aus Stahl (NOS + Reynolds 853) ersetzt, ich freue mich schon.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Sehr edel 
Wie alt ist das gute Stück?


----------



## muttipullover (28. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> huhu tigersclaw...habe feedddisch ( 9,3 kilo wie es da steht )



Mein Zassi 98´er LE wiegt mit SID und leichten Schläuchen 10,16kg. Es würde mich mal interessieren wie du auf 9,3kg kommst, wenn mein Rahmen + Gabel 300g weniger wiegen als dein Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Also, mach doch mal bitte ne Teileliste und verrate deine Tuninggeheimnisse. Achso, schönes Rad, sieht meinem alten sogar ähnlich.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## lfo (28. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Sehr edel
> Wie alt ist das gute Stück?


Müßte ein GT Force AL von 1998 sein bis auf den Rahmen und Gabel ist aber alles getauscht, leider muss es bald gehen da ein GT Edge Rahmen hier steht und auf Teile wartet.


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Mein Zassi 98´er LE wiegt mit SID und leichten Schläuchen 10,16kg. Es würde mich mal interessieren wie du auf 9,3kg kommst, wenn mein Rahmen + Gabel 300g weniger wiegen als dein Rahmen-Gabel-Set. Also, mach doch mal bitte ne Teileliste und verrate deine Tuninggeheimnisse. Achso, schönes Rad, sieht meinem alten sogar ähnlich.
> Gruß Steffen




kann ich machen kein problem:

Part	Typ		Weight
Frame	gt avalanche	*	1974
Fork	rock shox judy sl	*	1444
Headset	aerozine	*	78
Stem	smica 100mm + titanscrews	*	92
Cap+screw	Syntace lite cap	*	10
Spacer	carbon	*	12
Handlebar	kcnc  56 cm + plug	*	113
Grips	extralite	*	14
Fronthub	novatec road	*	82
Rearhub	american classic	*	220
Rim	mavic x 517	*	812
Spokes	dt revolution	*	272
Nipples	alu 64 pcs 	*	22
Skewer	heylight	*	34
Tires	conti speedking supersonic 2.1	*	814
Tubes	schwalbe 	*	232
Rim Tape	tesa	*	2
Brakelever	magura hs 33		
Brakes	magura hs 33 tuned	*	754
Shifters	paul thumbies + btp + dura ace tuned	*	84
Cables	elvedes sportsliner	*	76
Derailleur /rear	xt	*	226
Derailleur / front	105 + clamp tuned	*	122
Cassette	xt 11-32	*	260
Chain	xt	*	276
Bottom bracket	ta titan	*	160
Crankarms	pbc	*	355
Chainring (inside)	ta 29t	*	24
Chainring (outside)	ta 42t	*	68
Chainring bolts	alu	*	8
Crank bolts	tiso	*	14
Pedals	exustar ti	*	208
Seat	bikehardest carbon	*	114
Seatpost	xtreme	*	243
Seatclamp	omni = m2 racer	*	8
Computer	sigma	*	40
Total		Gramm	9267




ps. der renner ist aber sehr schick

pps. aggressor2.....abgekackt wird heut mittag


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Ja ja...
Aber wie nu? Avalanche oder Backwoods


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

ich bin verwirrt einigenwir uns auf giant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Was meint Tigerkralle?


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Mal wieder was von meinem Zaskar!
Ist zZ in der Umbauphase...







Nächste Woche kommen nen neuer Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner. Dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht?! Würde den Rahmen gerne weiß lackieren


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Was meint Tigerkralle?



So hab ich es bekommen:






Frage nu geklärt? 

Die Gabel und der Canti-Gegenhalter sind übrigens noch da und zu haben, falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von meinem Zaskar!
> Ist zZ in der Umbauphase...
> 
> 
> ...




mach das bloß nicht sieht voll blöde aus ein weißes mtb


----------



## muttipullover (29. März 2009)

Laß es lieber BB, das spart 200g. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> mach das bloß nicht sieht voll blöde aus ein weißes mtb



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Auf Bildern sind weiße Räder ja noch ok, aber in Person...hui...das grenzt schon fast an ekelhaft! 
Mit Schlamm drüber isses dann aber wieder ok.


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

200gr?

also bei mir sind es ungefähr 40gr wenn überhaupt inkl primer, lack und diversen schichten klarlack


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Ich hatte erst an Giftgrün mit weißem Hinterbau gedacht


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Oh nee...grün-weiße Rahmen sehn -ernsthaft- schlecht aus.
Wenn dann Giftgrün-Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Ne, ich brauch was, das zu meinem weißen Vorbau (Syncros Grunge) passt!


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

frag doch mal deinen lackierer ob der solche bonbon-farben aus usa bekommt.

so ein richtig grelles grün oder orange denk ich schaut da geil aus.

oder du lässt in eloxieren...da ist dann aber die farbwahl etwas eingeschränkt


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Findste den so geil? 
Aber an nem Vorbau die Rahmenfarbe festmachen find ich jetz nich so doll...
Aber wenn, dann machn paar fetzige Übergänge.


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Also es kommen noch die großen, alten Zaskar-Decals drauf (schwarz) und Lenker, Sattelstütze und Steuersatz werden noch schwarz!
Der Vorbau ist ja so ne weiß, grau, schwarz (bunt also  ) Mischung!
Dazu überlege ich noch die Magura HS33 in weiß zu verbauen! 

Dann wirds wohl noch ne weiße Gabel und nen Sattel im Grungedesign von Syncros!

Dazu fände ich dann den BB-Rahmen eher langweilig, daher dachte ich entweder harmonisch in weiß oder grell in Neongrün oder so.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von meinem Zaskar!
> Ist zZ in der Umbauphase...
> 
> 
> ...



Lackier das Zaskar bitte nicht!!! Kauf Dir lieber einen anderen Vorbau der dazu passt


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich werde es sehen wenn Sattel, Gabel und Bremsen in weiß sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Lackier das Zaskar bitte nicht!!! Kauf Dir lieber einen anderen Vorbau der dazu passt



Genau. Aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich...


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

zum glück hast du keinen matten alu-vorbau............puhhhhhh
fehlt nur noch das bb zaskars mit sandpapier stumpf geschliffen werden.


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Leute, ich bin mir schon durchaus bewusst was man an einem BB Zaskar hat!


----------



## zaskar-le (29. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch das bb zaskars mit sandpapier stumpf geschliffen werden.



Selbstverständlich. Der Lack haftet dann besser.

tu's nicht
Christian


----------



## tofu1000 (29. März 2009)

Bezüglich des Lackierens würde auch ich mein Veto einlegen wollen. Schade drum.  Nur weil letztes Jahr weiß das neue schwarz war und dieses Jahr wohl grün das neue weiß bzw. schwarz wird einen gut erhaltenen bb Zaskar opfern? Alles "nur" Trends - ein "bling-a-ling" Zaskar allerdings bleibt für immer!


----------



## Diggler (29. März 2009)

Mein neues Zaskar Ohne Schickimicki aufgebaut, ich möchte damit stressfrei fahren. Salsa Vorbau wird noch gegen einen Syncros getauscht. Gabel ist eine P-Bone, tolles Teil. Momentan kämpfe ich noch mit einem Knacken, welches vermutlich von der Klemmung der Stütze kommt. Klemmung wechseln geht leider nur unter Verwendung einer Flex weil Bestandteil des Sattelrohrs Eben nochmal mit Kupferpaste gefettet, vielleicht ist ja morgen Ruhe.
Rahmen ist übrigens 16" obwohl ich 1.84m bin. Ich habe noch ein 18" Zaskar von 1992 und das ist mir zu groß, dieses passt ausgezeichnet.
Gruß,
diggler





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## versus (29. März 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> Mein neues Zaskar Ohne Schickimicki aufgebaut, ich möchte damit stressfrei fahren. Salsa Vorbau wird noch gegen einen Syncros getauscht. Gabel ist eine P-Bone, tolles Teil. Momentan kämpfe ich noch mit einem Knacken, welches vermutlich von der Klemmung der Stütze kommt. Klemmung wechseln geht leider nur unter Verwendung einer Flex weil Bestandteil des Sattelrohrs Eben nochmal mit Kupferpaste gefettet, vielleicht ist ja morgen Ruhe.
> Rahmen ist übrigens 16" obwohl ich 1.84m bin. Ich habe noch ein 18" Zaskar von 1992 und das ist mir zu groß, dieses passt ausgezeichnet.
> Gruß,
> diggler
> ...



sehr schönes teil  

ein zaskar mit p-bone gibts hier schonmal und letztens bei der polierten p-bone in der bucht habe ich sogar mitgeboten. wäre dann in mein türkises gekommen. der salsa passt doch ganz gut dran. nur die easton-bapper stören mich ein wenig.

beim knacken würde ich mal die sattelklemmung der syncros stütze checken. bei meiner habe ich das eine weile auch gehabt. am ende half nur etwas hauchdünnes (0.2mm) plexiglas, bzw. klarsichtfolie zwischen dem stützenkopf und den (halbrunden) klemmen (oder wie man die dinger ober- und unterhalb der sattelstreben nennen mag...). dass das an der klemmung am rahmen liegt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, denn die ist beim 97er wie du schon gesagt hast, fest verbunden. was sollte da knacken?


----------



## dr.juggles (29. März 2009)

gut dass es in gute hände gekommen ist! was macht das rote brüderlein?

versus es ist ein 98er!

grüße


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. März 2009)

Die Gabel wollte ich auch haben,letzten Sonntag.. Für mein BB Zaskar.. Hab´s aber verpennt.. 
Nun kommt ne Judy rein.. 

Das Zaskar finde ich seeeehr gelungen..


----------



## Diggler (29. März 2009)

@versus
ich vermute das die Mutter des Schnellspanners irgendwie knackt, die sitzt nicht optimal an der Klemmschelle. Stütze ist ruhig, die ist übergangsweise von einem anderen Rad bis ich meine neue Syncros-Stütze bekomme aber trotzdem danke für den Tip. P-Bone kann ich nur empfehlen, die 60 Euro für die sie öfters gehandelt wird ist sie wert.
@ dr. juggles
das rote Brüderchen wird demnächst aufgebaut. Meine Freundin hat sich gestern schon eine Federgabel reserviert, P-Bone will sie nicht. Wird auch mit der SLX Gruppe aufgebaut, sieht bei dem frosted red bestimmt gut aus.
Gruß,
diggler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

ich sags ja.............BB RULES schön


----------



## Diggler (29. März 2009)

Danke für die positiven Kommentare bzgl. des Zaskars. P-Bone ist nicht von letztem Sonntag. Diese hier stand hier schon ewig rum und wartete auf den passenden Rahmen


----------



## KaZuO (30. März 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> mit Kupferpaste gefettet



Das würde ich lassen, mach die Kupferpaste da wieder raus.
Das Alu wird angegrifen, denn es zersetzt sich elektrochemisch in Kontakt mit Kupfer, da es unedler ist.


----------



## Diggler (30. März 2009)

darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. geht das denn so schnell?


----------



## cleiende (30. März 2009)

@diggler
P-Bone im Zaskar ist der einzig würdige Kontakt zu 'Dale für ein GT. Direkter als mit der P.Bone geht es nimmer.
Wir haben auch zwei Räder mit dem Setup im Haus.


----------



## desierto (30. März 2009)




----------



## Diggler (30. März 2009)

@ cleiende
Sehe ich auch so. Ich hatte mal eine P-Bone in einem moderneren Klein und seit dem bin ich von der Gabel ziemlich überzeugt. So ein purplefarbenes Zaskar könnte ich ja auch noch gebrauchen wenn ich das so sehe
Gruß,
diggler


----------



## arne_91 (31. März 2009)

Anbei mal das GT Zaskar Urban Machine meines Vaters, ist zwar nicht klassisch und auch nicht wirklich High-End, aber immerhin ein GT  und für sein Zwecke (das rad wird eigentlich fast nur im Urlaub bewegt) reicht es vollkommen aus.


----------



## korat (1. April 2009)

arnieboy schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht klassisch und auch nicht wirklich High-End



also zum einen sind wir hier nicht im klassik-forum, und zum anderen auch nicht im bling-bling-vorzeige-forum. ich freue mich immer über alltags-GTs!
(auch wenn sie nur für den urlaub sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. April 2009)

desierto schrieb:


>



auch nach diesem foto bleibe bei meinen bedenken und die hoffnung, dass du allzeit gut nach hause kommst!


----------



## Tucana (1. April 2009)

Wieso? Sieht doch stabil aus. Außerdem wirken die Kräfte beim bremsen sowieso so, dass die Befestigung gegen den Rahmen gedrückt wird --> noch mehr Stabilität.


----------



## versus (1. April 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Wieso? Sieht doch stabil aus. Außerdem wirken die Kräfte beim bremsen sowieso so, dass die Befestigung gegen den Rahmen gedrückt wird --> noch mehr Stabilität.



die drei schrauben sind so nah beieinander, dass sich die scherkräfte auf die schrauben gegenüber einer normalen bremssattelbefestigung sicher um ein x-faches erhöhen. die abstützung gegen die sitzstrebe wirkt dem zwar sicher entgegen, aber mir wäre das trotzdem zu heiss.
zumal die strebe nicht für die aufnahme solcher kräfte ausgelegt ist - gerade wenn sie durch eine kante, die auf ein schweissnaht drückt, eingeleitet werden. 
allerdings bin ich kein metaller und solchen dingen vielleicht etwas vorsichtig (geworden)


----------



## giglio rosso (1. April 2009)

Hi,

also ich sehe auch ein paar Probleme der Befestigung. Vielleicht würde es was bringen, das Ding anzukleben und zudem sicher zu stellen, dass das Ding wirklich satt auf der Strebe aufliegt. Wenn das Ding in den Schrauben "arbeitet" wird es nicht besser. Aber wahrscheinlich hält das in der Praxis ewig. Und es ist das allerletzte Teil, was zugrundegeht. Aber: Wer weiß das schon.

So und jetzt die Banausenfrage: Wozu brauche ich so ein Teil eigentlich. Geht denn nicht eine nette Cantibremse. Oder eine V-brake. Oder ne Magura hydraulisch?????


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2009)

heute gleich rangebaut. 
man die bremst wie sau












leider passt wegen der u-brake nur eine ans zaskar.
mal sehen was ich mit der anderen mache.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heute gleich rangebaut.
> man die bremst wie sau
> ...
> leider passt wegen der u-brake nur eine ans zaskar.
> mal sehen was ich mit der anderen mache.



*Cool! * 
Da hilft nur noch eins: Die hinteren Sockel abgeflext und an richtiger Stelle wieder drangeschweisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (1. April 2009)

Sehr cool


----------



## versus (1. April 2009)

sehr hübsch! die supreme hat meiner meinung auch den besten einstellmechnismus! 



Davidbelize schrieb:


>



was machste denn mit den hebelchen  ?


----------



## giglio rosso (1. April 2009)

@ david belize:

Schaut richtig gut aus!!! Also ich: Ich würd hinten ja ne U-brake durchaus hinmachen. U-brake hat Stil (Ganz ausgezeichnet für die Eisdiele nach dem Ausritt). Und, wenn man mit der Vau ein Stoppie macht, kommts auf hinten eh nicht an oder so....
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ganz gute U-brakes???


----------



## desierto (1. April 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich sehe auch ein paar Probleme der Befestigung. Vielleicht würde es was bringen, das Ding anzukleben und zudem sicher zu stellen, dass das Ding wirklich satt auf der Strebe aufliegt. Wenn das Ding in den Schrauben "arbeitet" wird es nicht besser. Aber wahrscheinlich hält das in der Praxis ewig. Und es ist das allerletzte Teil, was zugrundegeht. Aber: Wer weiß das schon.
> 
> So und jetzt die Banausenfrage: Wozu brauche ich so ein Teil eigentlich. Geht denn nicht eine nette Cantibremse. Oder eine V-brake. Oder ne Magura hydraulisch?????


 
Servus giglio rosso, versus

selbstverständlich ist der Adapter ganzflächig mit spaltfüllendem hitzebeständigem Metallkleber zusätzlich verklebt. Er liegt auch nicht auf der Schweißnaht bzw. Strebe auf, auch wenn's so aussieht. Sondern ausschließlich auf der massiven Aluplatte das Ausfallendes. Immerhin hält alles, wie schon mal erwähnt, seit 6000 Straßenkilometern. Gelände wird mein GT eh nicht mehr sehen. Dafür habe ich mein Liteville. Ein nachjustieren des Bremssattels war bisher auch nicht nötig. Kein Schleifen der Beläge an den Scheiben. Es schein alles stabil zu sein.
die vordere Scheibe ist ja auch noch da, und da habe ich nichts verändert. Ich sehe das Risiko für mich als akzeptabel.

Die Kräfte, die der Hinterbau abbekommt sind sicher nicht schlimmer, als das was meine alten Maguras dem Rahmen abgefordert hatten. Bei ordentlichem Bremsdruck verbiegt es da auch die Streben nach außen, vor allem bei Regen. Das steckte er auch min. 60tkm weg. Bei GT ist eh alles etwas überdimensioniert (wurde das Avalanche nicht damals sogar für Downhill-Rennen konstruiert/verwendet? bin da aber nicht ganz sicher).
Hinterbauten von aktuellen Billigbikes oder auch Leichtbaubikes mit Scheibenbremsen sind deutlich schwächer dimensioniert, als das alte GT. Da will ich aber keine weiteren Diskussionen anregen......


zur Gretchen/Banausenfrage: Mir ging es dabei nur um die Machbarkeit.
Mir war einfach danach meinen Oldie mit Zeitgemäßen Bremsen aufzurüsten. Durch diverse Bilder im Web angeregt hatte ich mich an die Konstruktion gewagt. Wobei ich keinen einzigen "3D-Ansatz" fand.
Das waren alles "Alu-Bleche", die zurecht gefeilt/gebogen wurden.....
Die scheinen auch zu halten.
Hersteller von Adaptern habe ich auch gefunden. Die klemmen aber auch nur Platten an den Hinterbau, nicht mal Rahmenspezifisch. Die Kräfte, die dadurch in den Hinterbau eingeleitet werden sind die gleichen. Und die müßen für ihre Produkte geradestehen. Die werden das schon nicht ohne entsprechende Tests anbieten. 

Eine labile Klemmverbindung war für mich aber indiskutabel. Ich wollte eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung. Deshalb habe ich mich zur Eigenkonstruktion enschlossen.


Meine Bilder sollten eigentlich nur experimentierfreude "Metaller" als inspiration dienen, was besseres zu konstruieren. Einkaufen gehen kann jeder.....

noch eine letzte Aufnahme aus einer anderen Perspektive.




in diesem Sinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Desierto


----------



## GT_Biker (2. April 2009)

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3523/hintergrundbildderwindoi.jpg

HT Extreme

Alu Rahmen
Federgabel: Suntour XCM Lockout
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow 27-Gang
Shimane Decore Rapidfire Schalthebel 
Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen
Shimano M443 Kurbelgarnitur
Continental Reifen
Shimano Naben
Velo Sattel


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2009)

GT_Biker schrieb:


> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3523/hintergrundbildderwindoi.jpg
> 
> HT Extreme
> 
> ...



Was hat der Schrott hier zu sehen?


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2009)

GT_Biker schrieb:


> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3523/hintergrundbildderwindoi.jpg
> 
> HT Extreme
> 
> ...



 was möchtest Du uns mit dem Rad sagen??


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2009)

Bike: GT Xtreme

Das Ding hat GT weniger zu tun, als ein Cannondale!


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe steht auch nicht "GT" sondern "HT" oder sowas drauf.


----------



## versus (2. April 2009)

das *G* liegt auf der tastatur auch dummerweise direkt neben dem *H*. 
das kann doch mal passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giglio rosso (2. April 2009)

An den inspirativen Metaller: Paßt schon! Alles o.k.
Und an uns alle: Der Frühling ist da! Mein Gartenteich sagt mir: Wer nun nicht draußen ist, verpaßt das Beste....


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2009)

soooo
der Frühling ist da, aus den Boxen kommt Jack Johnson und das Red Bull ist eiskalt. Mir gehts gut. Und was mir am besten gefällt:











noch kein High-End-Edel-Teil, aber es fährt. Mal schauen wie lange. Mir hat gerade jemand gesagt, dass ich mit nem Schaltzug bremse (hab ich schon erwähnt das ich keine Ahnung vom Schrauben hab?) Aber hey! 1x Eisdiele und zurück hat schonmal geklappt.

Sorry für das miese Handy-Foto, aber auf die Schnelle hatte ich nix anderes da. More to come.....


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2009)

Danke Alex! 
es freut mich besonders dass Du drauf verzichtest Dich für die seelischen Grausamkeiten mancher Forumsmitglieder zu rächen, 
Mr. nosmohT


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2009)

und da gäbe es durchaus das ein oder andere.....


aber völlig egal - ist dein bock...


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Danke Alex!
> es freut mich besonders dass Du drauf verzichtest Dich für die seelischen Grausamkeiten mancher Forumsmitglieder zu rächen



seelische grausamkeiten?
ich bin doch hart im nehmen



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Mr. nosmohT



 den haste dir gemerkt, wa?


----------



## planetsmasher (4. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und da gäbe es durchaus das ein oder andere.....


 
dann will ichs aber auch wissen. nur keine falsche zurückhaltung. ich bin hart im nehmen. meistens.


----------



## hoeckle (4. April 2009)

gerne, aber erst nachdem du bessere bilder zeigst -in meinem alter sieht man nicht mehr so gut....


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. April 2009)

Jetzt kommt die Nummer 4.
Das Arrowhead meiner Großen, mittlerweile leider zu klein. 



Die Schutzbleche sind noch vom Winter dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

also,ich suche gerade für meine kleine  ( die jetzt grösser ist) ein bike zum geburtstag,wennste verkaufen willst meld dich mal.
soll natürlich ein gt sein.


----------



## versus (4. April 2009)

ich habe hier auch noch was neues zu zeigen - das psyclone ist fertig, zumindest für die erste richtige probefahrt, die morgen ausgiebig unternommen wird. die lenkzone (130er GT stahlvorbau) wird auf tauglichkeit geprüft und eine längere sattelstütze wird auch noch folgen.

















mz atom race, sram 9.0sl ind weiss, race face turbine, derzeit mavics crossroc ust mit 2.25er nobby nic, avid sd5, flite, chris king, etc.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe hier auch noch was neues zu zeigen - das psyclone ist fertig, zumindest für die erste richtige probefahrt, die morgen ausgiebig unternommen wird. die lenkzone (130er GT stahlvorbau) wird auf tauglichkeit geprüft und eine längere sattelstütze wird auch noch folgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sehr schick und die marzocchi ist ne echt unverwüstliche schönheit.  eine der schönsten überhaupt.



endlich mal grip shift.


----------



## giglio rosso (4. April 2009)

Mann versus. Super schön!!!!!! Schön, sowas zu sehen! Probier vielleicht auch noch mal einen weißen Vorbau. Könnte auch noch ganz gut kommen. Hab ich auf die Schnelle an meinem Hooger Booger probiert. Einfach mal dem Beschichter gegeben. Und ich fand es sehr nett.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. April 2009)

Sehr schick


----------



## versus (4. April 2009)

danke! die mz läuft wirklich seidenweich und ich freue mich wie bolle auf die grosse ausfahrt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. April 2009)

sehr schön volker 

und du langer lulatsch passt auf so ein minirad?


----------



## versus (4. April 2009)

danke! genauso wie es fotografiert wurde passt es perfekt!


----------



## zaskar-le (4. April 2009)

Das Psyclone ist, wie zu erwarten war, sehr hübsch geworden!
Auch das Setup mit der Rahmengröße schaut doch prima aus - zu klein wirkt er nicht. Ich muss zugeben, Du hast mich übrigens ganz schön angefixt mit dem weißen Rahmen. Vielleicht läuft mir ja mal ein weißes 18" über den Weg...

Viel Spaß bei der morgigen Ausfahrt. 
Christian


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2009)

Now get that Psyclone off that fancy hardwood floor and get it muddy!!!


----------



## KONI-DU (4. April 2009)

Ich habe meinem Taxi mal ein paar Updates gegönnt.
Neue Bremsen, Vorbau, Gripshift und Schaltwerk (ja, das Kabel wird noch gekürzt).
Nee schwarze Kurbel und nee neue Stütze sollten noch folgen.


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2009)

Sehr schön Volker!!  
Das ist aber nicht *die* Gabel oder??


----------



## hoeckle (4. April 2009)

iiihhhhh ist das psyclone hässlich...........














































sorry komm gerade vom 70er meiner mutter. nein wie immer sehr schön volker..aber ohne rot geht bei dir wohl nix...



im übrigen bin ich ab sofort bis nach ostern nicht mehr zu erreichen... frohe ostern!


----------



## Syborg (5. April 2009)

@Versus - schönes weißes Psyclone, mit kleinen roten Farbtupfern  

@KONI-DU - schönes cremefarbiges Terramoto, mal was anderes


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2009)

Jetzt hat der versus die Mazzo, die ich eigentlich mal für mein Zaskar auf Halde gelegt hatte. Muss ich wohl weiter starr fahren ;-)





Nur gut daß ich fürs blaue Zaskar meines Sohnes noch so eine Mazzo im zu 99% passenden Blau habe.


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

danke an alle!



mountymaus schrieb:


> Sehr schön Volker!!
> Das ist aber nicht *die* Gabel oder??



nee, DIE kommt ja auch ans sts. 100mm sind meiner meinung für jedes ältere gt-hardtail zu viel. drum habe ich dir ja abgeraten 



hoeckle schrieb:


> ...sorry komm gerade vom 70er meiner mutter. nein wie immer sehr schön volker..aber ohne rot geht bei dir wohl nix...
> 
> 
> 
> im übrigen bin ich ab sofort bis nach ostern nicht mehr zu erreichen... frohe ostern!



ja family-business kann schon anstrengen sein  
das rot wollte ich eigentlich erst tauschen, fand es dann aber ganz nett, so mittendrin.




cleiende schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der versus die Mazzo, die ich eigentlich mal für mein Zaskar auf Halde gelegt hatte. Muss ich wohl weiter starr fahren ;-)



ich bin dir sehr dankbar, dass du für mich deine knochen weiterhin der p-bone aussetzt. 
die mz läuft wirklich sehr gut und scheint nach dem ersten rumrollen sehr gut zur geometrie des rahmens zu passen.

@kevin: gleich geht es los - ich hoffe allerdings, dass es nicht zu matschig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Taxi mal ein paar Updates gegönnt.



ein sehr schönes taxi mit feinen parts! 

da ich mich selbst noch nie an rahmenfarben gewagt habe, finde ich solche aufbauten umso spannender, die bishin zur schriftfarbe auf dem schaltwerk super zusammenpassen.


----------



## divergent! (5. April 2009)

da stimme ich zu, beide bikes schick. wobei mir der stahlrahmen noch mehr zusagt.


----------



## Stemmel (5. April 2009)

@versus
es gibt immer wieder Räder, die zeigen, dass einfach weiß doch sehr schön ist. Und Deines gehört - zusammen mit dem Dich auszeichnenden roten Tupfer - gehört zweifellos dazu! 

(wenn man die Wahl hat, sich eine Farbe für sein Ras auszusuchen, dann ist das wirklich wirklich schwer...) 

@Koni-Du
Ich finde die 'Taxifarbe' auch sehr schön!  Mut zur etwas anderen Farbe wird halt belohnt!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe hier auch noch was neues zu zeigen - das psyclone ist fertig, zumindest für die erste richtige probefahrt, die morgen ausgiebig unternommen wird. die lenkzone (130er GT stahlvorbau) wird auf tauglichkeit geprüft und eine längere sattelstütze wird auch noch folgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






wie wäre es noch mit weissen mänteln..............


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Das Rad ist so Klasse, es darf ruhig öfter gezeigt werden! Selten so ein schönes GT gesehen.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der versus die Mazzo, die ich eigentlich mal für mein Zaskar auf Halde gelegt hatte. Muss ich wohl weiter starr fahren ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@christoph

nur ein narr fährt starr   just kiddin...

das purple ist immer wieder schön


----------



## 20madmax08 (5. April 2009)

langsam gefallen mir gt bikes immer besser. da ich grad durch diebstahl auf bikesuche bin wäre ich total heiss aufs force carbon oder sanction.
es sind aber irgendwie keine ansprechpartner oder händler zu finden...
need help!


----------



## kingmoe (5. April 2009)

Habe mein altes Avalanche jetzt mit einigen Neuteilen für den Sohn von Freunden aufgebaut, die Schriftzüge von Stütze und Vorbau kommen noch runter, mal sehen, ob die Gabel evtl. zu kurz ist...






Und mein Sohn hat ein Kettler Laufrad... äh... sein erstes GT bekommen:





Und da er motorisch ja etwas hinterherhinkt, hat er gleich mal Stützräder montiert, damit es endlich losgehen kann!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

gerade mal etwas zusammengesteckt...weiß nur nicht ob silberner oder schwarzer hyperlite lenker?
anbauteile werden alle silber...stütze, vorbau, cantis, kurbeln, naben, felgen etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2009)

Sehr schön, sehr schön König Moe! Immer die Kleinen von Anfang an mit am Schrauben teilhaben lassen.


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @christoph
> 
> nur ein narr fährt starr   just kiddin...
> 
> das purple ist immer wieder schön



Nur mit einem starren Rad lernst Du eine saubere Linie zu fahren. Deshalb fahren meine Kinder auch erstmal starr.
Und....starr ist auf Rennen endgeil.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur mit einem starren Rad lernst Du eine saubere Linie zu fahren. Deshalb fahren meine Kinder auch erstmal starr.
> Und....starr ist auf Rennen endgeil.



Genau!

Gestern war bei mir Putztag. Rad blitzeblank, dafür Zimmer im Arsch.
Ich kann jetz ne Dirtbahn zwischen Schreibtisch Couch bauen

Und jetzt ein Update mit neuem alten Lenker:




So ist es jetzt genau auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Sehr lobenswert. Zum Fotografieren den Helm aufzuziehen


----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert. Zum Fotografieren den Helm aufzuziehen




Das bin ich garnich  Das war ein Mitfahrer
Passt auch von der Perspektive nicht genau...


----------



## B-Ston3D (5. April 2009)

hier mal ein xcr 1000 von 99.



der zustand ist sehr gut...   bis auf die dämpferaufnahme am sitzdome.






ich glaube, eine hülse fehlt. jedenfalls hat der vorbesitzer den dämpfer ziemlich eigenwillig befestigt. rechte seite, die mit den lackplatzern, war arg verbogen. es fehlten unterlegscheiben. so saß der dämpfer schräg, was auch die aufnahme verbogen hat.
desweiteren ist dem vorbesitzer wohl mal die schraube gerissen....
ich habe alles begradigt und mit unterlegscheiben so ausgeglichen, dass der sitzdome sich beim festziehen der schraube nicht mehr so stark nach innen biegt. 
alle "gelenke" gereinigt. der unterschied zu vorher ist doch gewaltigt. das i-drive reagiert sehr sensibel, wippt aber kaum beim treten.
nun wird erstmal für passende parts gespart (stütze, sattel, vorbau, lenker, schaltwerk und hebel (x9))
das rad wurde vorher vorne 8 fach hinten 9 fach gefahren 
jetzt wird erstmal mit deore 9 fach gehebelt.

mehr bilder gibts in meinem album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (5. April 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> langsam gefallen mir gt bikes immer besser. da ich grad durch diebstahl auf bikesuche bin wäre ich total heiss aufs force carbon oder sanction.
> es sind aber irgendwie keine ansprechpartner oder händler zu finden...
> need help!



wende dich an den user cyclery.


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, eine hülse fehlt. jedenfalls hat der vorbesitzer den dämpfer ziemlich eigenwillig befestigt. rechte seite, die mit den lackplatzern, war arg verbogen. es fehlten unterlegscheiben. so saß der dämpfer schräg, was auch die aufnahme verbogen hat.
> desweiteren ist dem vorbesitzer wohl mal die schraube gerissen....
> ich habe alles begradigt und mit unterlegscheiben so ausgeglichen, dass der sitzdome sich beim festziehen der schraube nicht mehr so stark nach innen biegt.
> alle "gelenke" gereinigt. der unterschied zu vorher ist doch gewaltigt. das i-drive reagiert sehr sensibel, wippt aber kaum beim treten.
> ...



schönes teil! immer mehr idrives hier 

du solltest dir wegen der fehlenden hülse was überlegen, denn so ist das loch im sitzdom zu gross und die m6 schraube könnte sich lösen. meine dämpferaufnahme sieht ähnlich verbeult aus, da auch bei mir 2mal die schraube gebrochen ist. 
tipp meinerseits: eine sehr lange 8.8er schraube mit langem, gewindelosen teil. der gewindelose teil sollte am besten ganz durch die buchsen reichen. dann mit dem gewindeschneider das gewinde genau so weit schneiden, wie du es zur befestigung brauchst. reinschrauben und bündig absägen und entgraten (habe mir mit einer rausstehenden schraube mal die knieinnenseite geschlitzt...).

vorne 8- und hinten 9-fach habe ich auch 2mal an meinen bikes. mit microindexierten sram shiftern geht das problemlos. bei shimano (mit 3 rasterungen) wird es schwierig.


----------



## B-Ston3D (5. April 2009)

die hülse werde ich mir auf jedenfall drehen lassen, danke für den tip.
zum glück hat der vorbesitzer dazugelernt. es ist bereits eine schraube mit kurzem gewinde und langem schaft verbaut 
die schraube wird auf jedenfall vor der nächsten fahrt gekürzt. ich habe mir heute bei der ersten tour die hose aufgerissen  xD  

schaltgriffe waren sram srt 800. die werden zusammen mit dem xt schaltwerk verkauft.
beides im top zustand, das ist mir zu schade zum verheizen.


----------



## divergent! (5. April 2009)

von mir gibts auch bald noch ein paar optische änderungen und mal so nebenbei...hat einer von euch nen geraden purple alu lenker?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. April 2009)

Ja geb ich aber nicht her. Ist schon verplant


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Now get that Psyclone off that fancy hardwood floor and get it muddy!!!



nicht wirklich muddy, aber mehr ging nicht bei dem wetter   

ein hauch von bärlauch in der luft, sonnige 17grad, 4.5 std durch den frühling gerauscht - es war toll  









geht bergab auch gut, obwohl das auf dem bild ja eh fast flach aussieht 




fazit der jungfernfahrt: ich brauche (leider) doch eine gekröpfte 27.2mm stütze, am besten 400mm lang und glanzschwarz sollte sie sein.  
sonst funktioniert es perfekt 

da ich keinerlei gekröpfte stützen habe: 
was gibt es denn da nettes? 

thomson mit knick?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

also erstmal Glückwunsch an den Volker zu dem super Setup des Psyclone!!

Na ja wie Du ne Stütze mit Setback montieren musst müssen wir DIR ja nicht erzählen

Und hier das ZR1 in halbfertigem Zustand obwohl schon wieder andere Teile grad über den Teich schippern...Endzustand soll mal Shimpanso free werden und dann auch deutlich leichter werden. So wie es hier steht 8100 g.







VG
Peter


----------



## divergent! (6. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> nicht wirklich muddy, aber mehr ging nicht bei dem wetter
> 
> ein hauch von bärlauch in der luft, sonnige 17grad, 4.5 std durch den frühling gerauscht - es war toll
> 
> ...




schau mal bei rose rein:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3723

hab ich bei mir dran und bin doch sehr zufrieden


----------



## gt-andi (6. April 2009)

na,
dann will ich mit meinem Neuzuwachs auch nicht geizen.
Hier mein vor Kurzem aufgebautes I-drive 5.0.
Ich hoffe es gefällt der Gemeinde. Es fetzt auf jedenfall wie Sau.










versus schrieb:


> schönes teil! immer mehr idrives hier
> 
> du solltest dir wegen der fehlenden hülse was überlegen, denn so ist das loch im sitzdom zu gross und die m6 schraube könnte sich lösen. meine dämpferaufnahme sieht ähnlich verbeult aus, da auch bei mir 2mal die schraube gebrochen ist.
> tipp meinerseits: eine sehr lange 8.8er schraube mit langem, gewindelosen teil. der gewindelose teil sollte am besten ganz durch die buchsen reichen. dann mit dem gewindeschneider das gewinde genau so weit schneiden, wie du es zur befestigung brauchst. reinschrauben und bündig absägen und entgraten (habe mir mit einer rausstehenden schraube mal die knieinnenseite geschlitzt...).
> ...


----------



## planetsmasher (6. April 2009)

hey Andi!

ist cool geworden. Aber wozu haste denn nen anderen Hinterbau gesucht? Der sieht doch gut aus. Und Discaufnahmen hat er ja auch. Krasse Megascheibe übrigens hinten drauf. Brauchste in Kölle nicht wirklich, oder?

Bin bei meinem übrigens auch angenehm von den Fahreigenschaften überrascht. Auch wenns nur im Schongang bewegt wird. nicht so spritzig vielleicht, aber das liegt wohl auch eher am XL-Rahmen. Ist bei gerade mal 1,88 Höhe schon eher grenzwertig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neogohst (6. April 2009)

Hallo @ all

habe erst seit kurzem ein blaues GT Tequesta.

Kann zwar so noch nicht viel dazu sagen, aber ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso wie mir.


Gruß Neogohst


----------



## gt-kolli (6. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Habe mein altes Avalanche jetzt mit einigen Neuteilen für den Sohn von Freunden aufgebaut, die Schriftzüge von Stütze und Vorbau kommen noch runter, mal sehen, ob die Gabel evtl. zu kurz ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo gibts denn das GT-Laufrad auch haben will


----------



## muttipullover (6. April 2009)

Da will ich auch mal wieder. 








Mein GT-Traumrahmen 98er Zaskar LE, garniert mit einer Prise RaceFace und einem Schuß Shimano, sowie Spuren von RockShox, Tune, GT und Avid. Macht in der Summe 10,16 kg Fahrspaß.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## gt-andi (6. April 2009)

hi,nein den Hinterbau brauchte ich für´s 3.0. Der hat nämlich an der Excenteraufnahme einen Riß. 
Kurz daruf konnte ich diesen günstig und koplett von einem Kumpel übernehmen.
wegen der Disc hinten, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Avid BB7 damit bissiger ist. Darüber hinaus fahre ich im juli nach Südtirol, Schenna. Da denk ich brauch ich sie dann wirklich. Mir fehtl jetzt nur noch für die Recon eine härtere Feder. ist auch schon unterwegs.
Aber schön, daß es gefällt und zum Arterhalt etwas beitragen konnte.
Weitere Bilder meiner Hübschen folgen.    




planetsmasher schrieb:


> hey Andi!
> 
> ist cool geworden. Aber wozu haste denn nen anderen Hinterbau gesucht? Der sieht doch gut aus. Und Discaufnahmen hat er ja auch. Krasse Megascheibe übrigens hinten drauf. Brauchste in Kölle nicht wirklich, oder?
> 
> Bin bei meinem übrigens auch angenehm von den Fahreigenschaften überrascht. Auch wenns nur im Schongang bewegt wird. nicht so spritzig vielleicht, aber das liegt wohl auch eher am XL-Rahmen. Ist bei gerade mal 1,88 Höhe schon eher grenzwertig..


----------



## kingmoe (7. April 2009)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> wo gibts denn das GT-Laufrad auch haben will



Gar nicht, dass ist ein Kettler und Nagellackentferner hat den Rest besorgt 
Dann neue Aufkleber drauf und fertig.


----------



## versus (7. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gar nicht, dass ist ein Kettler und Nagellackentferner hat den Rest besorgt
> Dann neue Aufkleber drauf und fertig.



ist jedenfalls sehr cool geworden, so im i2k-look


----------



## SingleLight (7. April 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


>



 Sehr schick, fast mein Still kopiert


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2009)

mit polierten tauchrohren wär es noch geiler aber so schauts auch schick aus


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mal wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieder mal ein Argument mein Zaskar auch "blank" zu lassen! Mein Umbau sieht zZ ja ähnlich aus. Schlicht und schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2009)

@Versus: Dein Psyclone ist einfach  Mehr fällt mir dazu einfach nicht ein.
@ Cleidende: Die pörpel-rot eloxierte Kombo wirkt auf mich erstmal eigen - aber in natura kann sowas ja meist ganz anders aussehen. 
@Kingmoe: Das ist wohl das erste GT, nicht nur ohne Triple Triangle, sondern ohne Triangle! 
@Dr.Juggles: silber! 
@Peru: Schööner Renner! Aber ich mach die irgendwie immer kaputt, deshalb hab ichs mir "abgewöhnt".
@[email protected]: Ein Aufbau ohne Decals und soo schön schlicht - legga!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Volker echt schönes Rad
Ich stehe ja gerade so auf weiß und da kann ich nur sagen: auch haben will
Also falls Du mal Platzprobleme bekommst ich würde es aufnehmen


----------



## versus (7. April 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Volker echt schönes Rad
> Ich stehe ja gerade so auf weiß und da kann ich nur sagen: auch haben will
> Also falls Du mal Platzprobleme bekommst ich würde es aufnehmen



danke! und schöner versuch 

ich habe heute gleich nochmal eine feierabendrunde mit dem jüngsten familienmitglied gedreht und bin immer noch begeistert. 
das rad geht wirklich sehr gut und das kurze oberrohr macht die fuhre zusammen mit dem 130er vorbau wendig, aber trotzdem nicht unruhig. ausserdem habe ich bei diesem rahmen noch stärker als bei den titanen das gefühl, den komfortgewinn gegenüber alu deutlich zu spüren. 

morgen abend fische ich nach einer 400er thomson mit setback und würde evtl. dann auch einen thomson vorbau in betracht ziehen. 
der GT stahlvorbau ist zwar sehr schlank und hübsch, aber die klemmung scheint nicht 100%ig zu funktionieren - musste schon 2mal nachziehen


----------



## spatzel (8. April 2009)

.....das Psyclone ist echt Hammer!!!Bei mir ist auch was weißes unterwegs,ist aber net USA-made,sondern built in Canada Hab mir da ein SE erlaubt......Und anscheinend setzt sich hier Thomson immer mehr durch....


----------



## metulski (8. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5772943#post5772943

neue Bilder folgen ggf.


----------



## YO DENIS (8. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YO DENIS (8. April 2009)




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Also Dein RTS ist ja mal ne Augenweide, nur die Reifen
Naja, bin nun mal kein Conti Fan.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. April 2009)

Wow, zwei wirklich schöne Räder! Besonders gut gefällt mir die Gabel des RTS!


----------



## dr.juggles (8. April 2009)

ink-blau ist einfach die schönste zaskar eloxierung 
leider gefallen mir so rießenrahmen eher weniger.


----------



## joines (8. April 2009)

Ne STM wollte ich früher auch immer haben... findet man nur leider nie 

Am Zaskar gefallen mir nur der Kore Vorbau und die Barends nicht besonders, ansonsten geile Buden, Respekt!


----------



## sneaky (8. April 2009)

YO DENIS schrieb:


>



Sehr schön! Da kommen Jugendträume wieder in Erinnerung....  Aus welchen Jahr ist das Rad?


----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

sneaky schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Da kommen Jugendträume wieder in Erinnerung....  Aus welchen Jahr ist das Rad?



1995 und mind. die gabel sieht nach originalzustand aus. schönes rad


----------



## B-Ston3D (8. April 2009)

vorher



nachher



der vorbesitzer hat mir das teil gedreht.
aus edelstahl


----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> der vorbesitzer hat mir das teil gedreht.
> aus edelstahl



sehr schön


----------



## B-Ston3D (8. April 2009)

danke 



ursprünglich wollte er es aus messing drehen, daher ist das teil etwas größer dimensioniert. 
er hat dann aber doch aus stahl gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. April 2009)

Das hätte er vielleicht schon machen sollen, als das Rad noch in seinem Besitz war - das Material wurde so bestimmt nicht besser. Aber trotzdem super, dass er es gemacht hat!


----------



## B-Ston3D (8. April 2009)

ja, ich bin auch begeistert über die mühe die er sich gemacht hat.
gleich am nächsten tag hat er das teil gedreht und verschickt.

er hatte das rad verliehen. dem ist die schraube gebrochen und der hat es auch "repariert".

dem vorbesitzer (von beruf cnc zerspanungsmechaniker) war nicht bewusst, dass da was fehlt. hätte er es gewusst, hätte er sich das mit sicherheit selbst gedreht.


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

@ Sassy: Ja, hast Recht, die Reifen sind nur eine Notlösung, hab mir das Bike übern Winter aufgebaut und noch keine passenden Pneus bekommen. Und die Conti-Faltreifen waren mit 17 beide zusammen als Übergangsreifen völlig ok (ebay, neu). Und die Schriftzugfarbe passt zur STM.  

@joines: Die Barends sind von ONZA, Stahlversion. Der KORE Vorbau ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung (fährt sich aber super), suche noch einen passenden Syncros. 

Welche Kurbel würdet ihr an das RTS bauen? Die STM ist übrigends echt die beste Gabel die ich jemals gefahren habe. Habe sie auf Stahlfeder umgerüstet, Dämpung auf ca. 60% gestellt -> ein Traum!


----------



## divergent! (9. April 2009)

könntest dir ja ne race face in der gleichen farbe eloxieren lassen wie die gabel.

wie bist du zu der gabel gekommen, die ist ja nun mal wirklich rar?


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

@divergent: Habe die Gabel 2000 bei Ebay ersteigert.


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

@sneaky: Wurde 1996 gekauft, wobei es glaube ein 95er Modell ist.

Hier noch was zum Thema STM:


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2009)

YO DENIS schrieb:


> @sneaky: Wurde 1996 gekauft, wobei es glaube ein 95er Modell ist.
> 
> Hier noch was zum Thema STM:



Sagmal, ist das eine USD-Gabel?


----------



## Syborg (9. April 2009)

YO Denis,

Dein RTS 
Dein Zaskar 
und Dein Yo Eddy im Album

Klasse Räder !!!!


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

@TigersClaw: Ja, das ist eine UPSIDEDOWN-Gabel. Uuuuuund: Deim Einfedern bleiben die Bremsen auch betriebsbereit. Können sich ja viele nicht erklären. Kann ja demnächst mal ein Bild im eingefederten Zustand machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2009)

YO DENIS schrieb:


> @TigersClaw: Ja, das ist eine UPSIDEDOWN-Gabel. Uuuuuund: Deim Einfedern bleiben die Bremsen auch betriebsbereit. Können sich ja viele nicht erklären. Kann ja demnächst mal ein Bild im eingefederten Zustand machen.



Das wäre mal interessant. Auf dem Foto ist das Funktionsprinzip nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Schön ist sie aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Wars nicht so dass das so schön orange eloxierte Bauteil der Gabel quasi einfach mit hochgeschoben wird? Absolut pärvärs!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Sorry das ich Euch wiedersprechen muß, es ist keine UPSIDEDOWN Gabel (würde mit Cantis auch gar nicht gehen). Ist im Prinzip eine normale Federgaben. Der Orange Teil federt nach oben. Wäre es eine Upsidedown Gabel würdest Du dich beim bremsen (wärend des einfederns) ordentlich maulen, da die Bremsbeläge sich in den Speichen verfangen würden.

Ach ja, und beim genauen hinsehen erkennt man oben am orangenen Teil Abstreifdichtungen, bei Upsidedown wären sie unten!


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

@GT-Sassy: Es ist DOCH eine Upsidedown-Gabel. Findest das Prinzip raus? Mache später mal ein Foto wenn die Gabel einfedert. Ganz ehrlich: Konnte mir das Prinzip damals aber auch nicht erklären bevor ich die Gabel nicht selbst gekauft hatte.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, gerade auf Wikededia gefunden:

Es gab Upsidedown-Federgabeln mit einem Schlitz in den Standrohren, durch den die Gleitrohre zugänglich werden. So kann man die Gleitrohre wie bei einer RightSideUp-Gabel mit einer Brücke über dem Rad verbinden und dadurch die Belastung der Nabe soweit verringern, dass man gewöhnliche Naben verwenden kann. Durch die Schlitze in den Standrohren entstehen natürlich erhebliche Probleme bei der Abdichtung der Gabel, weswegen diese Bauform sehr selten und weitgehend ausgestorben ist.

Aber ich sehe keinen Schlitz


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

habe eben beim nochmal drüberschauen festgestellt, dass meine theorie für die tonne ist 

man sollte nicht tippen und gleichzeitig was anderes machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

Die Theorie mit den Schlitzen ist richtig, habe die Gabel übern Winter mal zerlegt gehabt. Außer STM kenne ich aber keine Firma die sowas gebaut hat. Beim Zerlegen der Gabel schien mir der Eindruck, dass diese für die Ewigkeit gebaut wurde. Gewicht übrigends mit Schaft 1700g. In einem Rohr ist eine Dämpferpatrone verbaut, welche sich mittel Schlitzschraubenzieher von unten justieren lässt. Die Gabel lässt sich über die Dämpfung auch zu 100% sperren.


----------



## divergent! (9. April 2009)

laut workshop ist es ne upsidedown gabel.

ohne steuerrohr zwischen 1350und 1480gr.

geil ist ja die bezeichnung der downhill-version mit brachialen 72mm federweg

ach schee wars


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

72mm war ja damals echt viel. Ich erinnere mich an World-Cups wo die mit ner normalen MAG21 Downhill gefahren sind.


----------



## joines (9. April 2009)

Würde ich auch gern eingefedert sehen. Was ich ich auch immer gefragt hatte: Das Ding muss doch null Seitensteifigkeit haben, da keine Steckachse! Nur über Schnellspanner muss das beim Einfedern in der Kurve doch übel schief liegen oder?


----------



## YO DENIS (9. April 2009)

Seitensteifigkeit ist erste Sahne, Foto folgt...


----------



## B-Ston3D (9. April 2009)

neue gabel + vorbau


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2009)

GREEN anodized Zaskar LE  Another GT original but never in a GT Catalog as an offering to the public.  I built this up with M735XT and M095XT shifter, Mavic M231 rims, GT 3D threaded fork, Syncros Stem.  It rides great and doesn't look to bad either


----------



## Diggler (10. April 2009)

@ bvarnfullagts
i never saw a green one before - nice


----------



## tonicbikes (10. April 2009)

YO DENIS schrieb:


> @sneaky: Wurde 1996 gekauft, wobei es glaube ein 95er Modell ist.
> 
> Hier noch was zum Thema STM:





du "musst" mal deine Beläge "gerade" einstellen


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

@ bvarnfullagts

nice bike. but just a question, are you sure it is the Zaskar LE. Thought the LE was wie normal cantilever brakes and not with this massive plate between the seat stays. The looks exactly as the plate in my 91 Zaskar.









But anyway it's a very nice bike and reminds me on mine to be finishied one day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. April 2009)

Beim Zaskar gab es bis 1996 keine Unterschiede zum Zaskar LE. Die Bezeichnung gab nur die Ausstattung wieder. Erst ab 1997 hatte der Zaskar LE CNC-gefräste Ausfallenden etc.

achja, schöne Farbe hast Du da, Kevin


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

Danke für die Info  Man lernt immer wieder gerne dazu


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

All anodized frames sold in late 1992 and 1993 were sold as frames only....not offered as complete bikes.  Only the Zaskar LE was offered as a frame set only in the Tech Shop program... and the Tech Shop frames all had the Zaskar LE decals.  This frame has a u-brake which also means it was produced in 1992 early production for 1993 or perhaps just a sample that was done for color test marketing before they began marketing the anodized frames.  The green was never offered or shown to the public in any catalogs. An employee from GT who worked in the product department back in 1992 told me they had many colors anodized and only a few were offered and shown in the catalog.  He is now their international sales director.  Also the anodized frames were first offered in the catalog in the 1993 model year with some of them being built in late 92. 1993 Model frames were also canti bosses except for the 14.5'" which was u-brake for heel clearance reasons.  1993 catalog picture is the first time the anodized frames were listed.  This frame is rare just like a number of other ones I have...like a single speed Psyclone and 650C Edge Ti,  I have also had other anodized blue frames in the past that are far different than the Aqua and Ink blue that were offered in the catalogs.

MZaskar...I think you better check the date of manufacture on you frame.  It is not a 1991 model year frame.  In 1991 they did not have replaceable derailleur hangers the single bolt rear derailleur hanger was started in late 95 for the 1996 model year frames and that stay bridge in that picture is from 1997 or later....what is the serial number on your frame?

@GT-Heini....thanks on the color comment!  You should have seen it when I got it.  The dust was so heavy on it that it looked like army green.  It got a full bath and scrubbing.  I sent these pics to a friend of mine in California that picked it up and sent it to me and he did not recognize it as the same frame.  Regarding MZaskars post... you beat me to it!


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

Thanks for the Information. I have two. A Zaskar from 91 with U-brake and a none replaceable hanger and I have a Zaskar LE from 97 (09972061) where the pictures are taken from. Unfortunatley it has a broken frame


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

The broken frames make nice stools if you do them right...or a nice lamp...or a nice pencil holder for your desk.  I have a cracked 97 also and I'm making a stool for my shop out of it with wheels on the bottom even.

Check out these links:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50407&highlight=stool
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45619&highlight=stool


----------



## eddy 1 (10. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, gerade auf Wikededia gefunden:
> 
> Es gab Upsidedown-Federgabeln mit einem Schlitz in den Standrohren, durch den die Gleitrohre zugänglich werden. So kann man die Gleitrohre wie bei einer RightSideUp-Gabel mit einer Brücke über dem Rad verbinden und dadurch die Belastung der Nabe soweit verringern, dass man gewöhnliche Naben verwenden kann. Durch die Schlitze in den Standrohren entstehen natürlich erhebliche Probleme bei der Abdichtung der Gabel, weswegen diese Bauform sehr selten und weitgehend ausgestorben ist.
> 
> Aber ich sehe keinen Schlitz



Dafür ist der orangene schutz der hat oben und unten staubabstreifer darunter ist der schlitz


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> The broken frames make nice stools if you do them right...or a nice lamp...or a nice pencil holder for your desk.  I have a cracked 97 also and I'm making a stool for my shop out of it with wheels on the bottom even.
> 
> Check out these links:
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50407&highlight=stool
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45619&highlight=stool



 Good Idee


----------



## Tucana (10. April 2009)

I like it


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

I haven't decide yet if I'm doing a stool or a lamp.  With the lamp you can still polish it up and deck it out in a full set of decals and install some parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YO DENIS (10. April 2009)

So... hab das ganze mal gefilmt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFnU-oCqX2o&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - STM UPSIDE DOWN Gabel / Suspension / GT RTS[/ame]

Hab extra das Rad rausgenommen und nur ein Federbein auf den Holzblock gestellt, so dass man sehen kann, dass die Federbeine nicht unabhängig voneinander einfedern.


----------



## Triturbo (10. April 2009)

Geil


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

Das Funktionsprinzip der Gabel is wirklich geil, die Optik genauso. Ganz grosser Haben-Will-Faktor


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

That design is not new...Didn't Halston or someone have a fork design like that back in the early 90's?


----------



## eddy 1 (10. April 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> That design is not new...Didn't Halston or someone have a fork design like that back in the early 90's?


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2009)

Endlich fertig, das neue "Rennrad" für meine kleine Tochter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. April 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> That design is not new...Didn't Halston or someone have a fork design like that back in the early 90's?



quite right. I remember two upside-down forks of the 1990ies:
from the US: Halson Inversion - I think it was also used on the Hanebrink bikes
from Italy: Bergman PJ Over

Best regards,


cleiende


----------



## eddy 1 (11. April 2009)

PJ Over is aber keine Upside down  ( Alice war aber so ca 2000 rum)


Suspenders, vieleicht noch (war wohl die erste)


----------



## -lupo- (11. April 2009)

@YO DENIS: Eine STM, ich hasse dich...!   (Ist natürlich noicht so gemeint)

Ich danke Dir dass du dieses Video gedreht hast, denn bis heute konnte ich mir die Funktionsweise der Gabel gar nicht erklären. Und Glückwunsch zum Bike, es ist wirklich eine gelungene Kombination. Ich hoffe ich kann irgendwann eine STM ergattern...


----------



## giglio rosso (11. April 2009)

@Yo Denis: Das Video ist schlicht pervers! Die Funktionsweise noch viel mehr. Zum Glück habe ich kein passendes Rad dazu, ansonsten würde ich auch unter vollem Haben-Will-Faktor leiden .

@ GT-Sassy: Schick!! Wie bremst das denn mit den V-Brakes und der Rennradbremsgriffkinematik? Ist da eine Übersetzung dazwischen geschaltet?


----------



## YO DENIS (11. April 2009)

@ Lupo: Wenn Du eine STM bekommst: Auf jeden Fall auf Stahlfedern umbauen, die original Elastomere sind nach den Jahren meist total fertig. Und achte ob die Dämpfung funktioniert. Diese muss die Gabel komplett sperren können wenn man diese auf Anschlag dreht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. April 2009)

Das mit den Rennradbremsgriffen und der V-Brake ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Mit mir drauf (85kg) ist die Verzögerung gerade noch genügend. Meine Tochter (45kg) bringt das Vorderrad dagegen zum blockieren
Ich habe noch ein MTB als Rennrad aufgebaut (für meine "große" Tochter) allerdings mit Cantileverbremsen, das klappt sehr gut mit den Bremshebeln.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. April 2009)

ahh...verschiedene bremsen und hebel...
hat schonmal einer von euch v-brake hebel an cantis gebaut?
mir wurde gesagt, entweder oder. aber ich kann mir nich vorstelln, dass es überhauptnich funzt.
sorry für ot


----------



## eddy 1 (12. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ahh...verschiedene bremsen und hebel...
> hat schonmal einer von euch v-brake hebel an cantis gebaut?
> mir wurde gesagt, entweder oder. aber ich kann mir nich vorstelln, dass es überhauptnich funzt.
> sorry für ot



druckpunkt wie beton schlechte bremsleitung (nich machen)


----------



## giglio rosso (12. April 2009)

Genau! Druckpunkt wie Beton. Härter als bei einer Hydraulikbremse. Aber die Bremsleistung ist nur dann befriedigend, wenn man Unterarme wie Godzilla Oberschenkel hat - oder so ähnlich . 

Rennradgriffe mit V-brakes bilden so ziemlich das andere Ende der Skala ab. Butterweicher Druckpunkt. Kaum zu dosieren. Wirkung: Nix - nix - Überschlag. Und wenn die Felgen nicht 100% zentriert sind, schleifen entweder die Beläge oder die Bremshebel sind schon auf Anschlag gezogen ohne weitere Bremswirkung. Selbst mit Mini-V-brakes ist diese Lösung nichts Genaues!


----------



## Oggynator (12. April 2009)

das Brot und Butter Bravado ehemals Wasserrohrbruch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (12. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ahh...verschiedene bremsen und hebel...
> hat schonmal einer von euch v-brake hebel an cantis gebaut?
> mir wurde gesagt, entweder oder. aber ich kann mir nich vorstelln, dass es überhauptnich funzt.
> sorry für ot



Spendiere doch die Rose Übersetzungsrollen. Dann bremst es auch richtig.


----------



## tofu1000 (13. April 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> ...Brot und Butter Bravado...



Tolles Rad und RICHTIG tolles Foto! 
Ich muss wohl auch mal wieder eine Fotorunde drehen, wo doch nun alles wieder so wunderbar grünt.


----------



## Darkside1982 (13. April 2009)

Das hier ist mein altes GT Backwoods, ist glaube Baujahr 96.
Ist leider in einem schlechten Zustand.
Die Rock Shocks Judy XC sind die Elastomere schrott, daher hängt die Gabel selbst ohne Last voll durch.

Vom Original ist nicht mehr viel über, fast alles wurde erneuert.
Nur noch der Vorbau, und die Kurbeln sind original.

Rahmen: GT Backwoods (vermutlich 1996)
Felgen: Mavic 217 Sub
Reifen: WTB Velociraptor 2.1
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Kasette: Shimano Deore XT 8-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Magura Raceface D
Kurbel: Schimano Alivio
Federgabel: Rock Shocks Judy XC

Der Rahmen musste neu pulverbeschichtet werden. Da sich die Kette vorne beim Hochschalten unter Last oft zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt eingeklemt hat, und dies über die Zeit ein Loch ins Alu gefräst hat. Die Stelle wurde fachgerecht Repariert und anschliessend der Rahmen in neuer Farbe pulverbeschichtet..




http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild013r.jpg


----------



## Ketterechts (13. April 2009)

HI Darkside

Nettes Radl , aber kann es sein , dass die Elastomere der Judy futsch sind - sieht so zusammengesackt aus .

Kurbel gegen was hochwertigeres tauschen - aber nur wenn es das Budget hergiebt - wäre nur so als Abrundung .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Darkside1982 (13. April 2009)

Moin Ketterechts.

Ja, wie ich ja schrieb, die sind Schrott, daher ist das Bike so leider nicht mehr fahrbar.
Ich bekomm die Dinger nichtmal mehr raus. Die Plastikverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Elastomeren halten nicht mehr. Ich denk die ganze Gabel ist Schrott. Die Öldämpfung am unteren ende ist ja auch schon vor Jahren ausgelaufen.

Habe mir jetzt nen GT Avalanche 1.0 Disc Modell 2009 bestellt:
Dann kanns wieder losgehn mit dem Biken


----------



## sneaky (13. April 2009)

YO DENIS schrieb:


> @sneaky: Wurde 1996 gekauft, wobei es glaube ein 95er Modell ist.



Das war genau die Zeit, in der ich stundenlang Kataloge gewälzt habe und mir mein Traumbike zusammen gebaut habe. Leider nur fiktiv, denn mit damals 15 Jahren waren die Teile alle außerhalb meines Budgets... ;o)

Aber immer wenn ich heute so ein Zaskar von damals sehe, werde ich immer wieder schwach... Also wenn du das Goldstück mal loswerden willst, bei mir würde es einen Extra-Platz bekommen


----------



## YO DENIS (13. April 2009)

Hey Sneaky! Liest man gerne! 

Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der in den 90ern die BIKE und GT-Kalatloge besser gelernt hat als Latein-Vokabeln.

Damals hats nach langem Sparen auch nur für ein GT Tequesta gereicht, und nachdem ich weitere 6 Monate gespart und ordentlich Zeitung ausgetragen habe, konnte ich mir sogar eine Marzocchi XCR gönnen (damals war eine Federgabel mal was verdammt besonderes - und dann auch noch eine die mit Öl-Luft arbeitet). Hab mir dann im Jahr 2000 den Rahmen incl. STM Gabel und ein paar Anbauteilen bei Ebay für 700DM ersteigert... 

Das Tequesta fährt derzeit mein Bruder.


----------



## divergent! (15. April 2009)

so etwas mehr "farbe"

ps. falls jemand ne 28 loch disc hinterradnabe brauch...pn hab da was günstig abzugeben


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

mit schwarzem sattel wars besser...
aber der klingel-/hupenverschnitt fetzt und auch garnich so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. April 2009)

naja mir hats mit dem schwarzen doch nicht so gefallen, der passt besser an das andere.

regnets am we bei dir in jena?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

hm...

regen? keine ahnung. hoffe doch nich. aber wir sind doch harte kerle, oder nich?


----------



## divergent! (15. April 2009)

ich mach jetzt grad den 2. tag pause bin total platt. hab dann 3 wochen gearbeitet und alles mit dem rad.

heut und morgen nochmal arbeiten und ab freitag frei.

werd freitag auch nix machen und dann sehen wie ich mich fühle.

die haben aber regen angesagt....gut die sagen viel an...wir werden sehen. klären wir dann per pn

was macht dein brückenstein?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

juut. machmer.
mein brückenstein hat heute innenlager, steuersatz  und kurbel gekriegt.
7,50 für nen satz kurze kurbelschrauben sche*ß shimpanso...
jetz fehlt nur noch vorbau und stütze. vorbau sollte freitag bei mir ankommen und die stütze wollte mir ja ein netter herr mal mitbringen...
per zufall hab ich heute sogar einen getroffen, der selber einen brückenstein fährt


----------



## divergent! (15. April 2009)

richtig die meisten wickeln sich sowas um die felge, meist in schwarz


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

ja das sowieso 
aber auf meinem brückenstein steht mb-3 und auf seinem mb-2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. April 2009)

bei mir 215 / 55 r 16 oder so


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. April 2009)

so.. dann mal wieder nen Bild.. 

sollte jemanden hier bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

ne gelbe gabel und ein flite!?!?
so soll das aussehn! sehr schick

aber wie ich das da grad so sehe...wo käme denn hinten der cantigegenhalter hin?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei mir 215 / 55 r 16 oder so



sind an deinem brückenstein auch noch 2 räder montiert?


----------



## divergent! (16. April 2009)

kenn ich nicht, is mir vollkommen unbekannt

ging ja schnell mit aufbau und viel spaß damit.

@aggressor2:

den cantigegenhalter gibts bei dem rahmen nicht mehr. war damals zwar dran aber da hatte meine flex was dagegen


----------



## bubble blower (16. April 2009)

Das ist mir gerade zugelaufen...


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2009)

Hier mal wieder was neues von meinem Umbau:





So langsam wird der Umbau!


----------



## mrks (17. April 2009)

98er 18" Xizang Jugendtraum. Von oben nach unten:

- Sitzen: Flite TI
- Anfassen: Syncros
- Stützen (v/h): Thomson Elite
- Bremsen: Avid Ultimate
- Schalten: XT alt, 8fach
- Treten: RaceFace Turbine
- Rollen: Schalbe billigkram auf Mavic Ceramic auf Bees





groß: http://www1.inf.tu-dresden.de/~s2330460/img/cycle/xizang/3434076087_6c1ae7eb36_o.jpg
(cc) FlickR, Ersatzspeiche: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ersatzspeiche


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2009)

sehr geilsowas schwebt mir auch noch vor nur in stahl...toll


----------



## cyclery.de (18. April 2009)

Habe mir auch mal wieder etwas gegönnt:

09er Sanction 3.0 (Größe L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2009)

Schönes Sanction. iDrive und Ausfaller schon gefettet?


----------



## cyclery.de (18. April 2009)

Noch knarzt nichts. Aber durch mein DHi habe ich darin eh schon Routine


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

na da hast du aber auch hofentlich ein paar gescheite hügelchen


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @aggressor2:
> 
> den cantigegenhalter gibts bei dem rahmen nicht mehr. war damals zwar dran aber da hatte meine flex was dagegen



Und sag mal dieses Canti-Umlenkteil hast Du nicht mehr - bibber.... ??
Grüsse, Sebastian


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

nein nix mehr da


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. April 2009)




----------



## Tucana (18. April 2009)

Schicke Klingel! 

Wieso machste nicht gleich komplett SS?


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. April 2009)

ja, die klingel ist der hit 

ich bin nicht puristisch veranlagt, hier im flachland brauche ich halt nur ein blatt.
wenn ich mal in die berge fahre, bau ich bestimmt noch ein kleines dazu.


----------



## korat (19. April 2009)

jubi-zassi, das gefahren und so richtig rangenommen wird (nicht meins):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (19. April 2009)

traumrahmen 

ist das der von mini-tom/sandra?





B-Ston3D schrieb:


>


----------



## divergent! (19. April 2009)

korat schrieb:


> jubi-zassi, das gefahren und so richtig rangenommen wird (nicht meins):





warum kaufen leute sich immer zu kleine rahmen und bauen dann solch 2 meter langen stützen und vorbauten dran....puh das ding ist echt gruselig


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum kaufen leute sich immer zu kleine rahmen und bauen dann solch 2 meter langen stützen und vorbauten dran....puh das ding ist echt gruselig



Stimmt, allerdings gabs das Jubi in Deutschland nur in L, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## B-Ston3D (19. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das der von mini-tom/sandra?


ja, das ist er.


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings gabs das Jubi in Deutschland nur in L, soweit ich mich erinnere.



Genau das ist der Grund, der Fahrer hätte auch SEHR gerne einen größeren gehabt ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Habe mir auch mal wieder etwas gegönnt:
> 
> 09er Sanction 3.0 (Größe L)



Was wiegt das Teil so wie es da steht?! Schick.

Mein Rey, vernünftige Bilder gibt es erst, wenn der Rockring da ist und die Leitungen gekürzt sind ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (19. April 2009)

Rockring schon bestellt? Hätte einen Race Face Diabolus inkl. Kettenführung 

Aber sieht so schonmal schick aus!


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. April 2009)

korat schrieb:


> jubi-zassi, das gefahren und so richtig rangenommen wird (nicht meins):



Da war wohl jemand bei der Ausstellung am alten Elbtunnel..


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Rockring schon bestellt? Hätte einen Race Face Diabolus inkl. Kettenführung
> 
> Aber sieht so schonmal schick aus!



Ja, danke, aber CRC liefert den hoffentlich nächste Woche ;-)



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Da war wohl jemand bei der Ausstellung am alten Elbtunnel..



Aber hallo, hier einige Eindrücke in meinem Flickr. Die GTs muss ich noch hochladen:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryoba/


----------



## butsche2002 (19. April 2009)

weiß jemand was das ist ??? :confused



[/IMG]


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Was
Ich seh nichts


----------



## butsche2002 (19. April 2009)

und jetzt ???






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2009)

Das ist ein altes Outpost. 88 oder 89 könnte passen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Richtig, ein Outpost. Hatte ich auch mal. Ist alt aber nichts besonderes. Glaube das Sattelrohr ist aus Ishiwata Cr-Mo, der Rest aus "Wasserrohren". Ist aber was für die Stadt oder Eisdiele.
Meins mußte auf der Rolle seine Dienste leisten.


----------



## Darkside1982 (19. April 2009)

Hier nun endlich mein neues Bike.
Beim ersten Ausritt....


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Zweimal Arrowhead. Einmal 12.5" und das andere 22".



Das 22" soll mein nächstes "Rennbike" werden. 
Komisch ist nur das es 150g weniger als das 12.5" wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. April 2009)

schau dir mal die sitzstreben an. die sind beim großen rahmen etwas filigraner. bei dem kleineren werden wohl auch andere wandstärken sein.

am besten du schneidest beide mal auf und misst das durch


----------



## loboman (20. April 2009)

Mein lts1 nach wochenlangem aufbau.


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2009)

War zwar schonmal, aber das Rad gefällt mir immer noch besonders und das Bild (ja, nachbearbeitet) ist derzeit mein Favorit.


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2009)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem roten Zaskar LE

vorher:





Jetzt:













Mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## Radical_53 (20. April 2009)

Wow, DAS ist hübsch!  Nur das Leitungs-Gewurschtel könnte man evtl. noch etwas verfeinern bzw. entschlacken


----------



## Davidbelize (20. April 2009)

endlich wech diese roten rei....................puhhhhh

jetzt isset chick.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> endlich wech diese roten rei....................puhhhhh
> 
> jetzt isset chick.



Seh ich genauso. Es sieht so sehr viel besser aus.


----------



## muttipullover (20. April 2009)

Die roten Griffe fehlen. Das stört die Linie zw. Lenker ,Vorbau und Sattel.
Ansonsten gefällt es! Die Judy passt ja sowas von perfekt. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## hoeckle (20. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> endlich wech diese roten rei....................puhhhhh
> 
> jetzt isset chick.


 

unterstreich. gute entscheidung jörg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loboman (20. April 2009)

Mein 97 Zaskar fit für die saison.


----------



## gremlino (20. April 2009)

@loboman: wasn das für ne Gabel im LTS???


----------



## loboman (20. April 2009)

Ne Marzocchi marathon SL 2005.Die aufkleber gingen leider schon ab.Sie stand zu lange im geschäft.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. April 2009)

schick der rote baron ...


----------



## mountymaus (21. April 2009)

Endlich fertig geworden und Zeit gefunden ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Bei der ersten kleinen Testfahrt durfte unsere Kleine auch nicht fehlen.




Und hier einmal komplett 




Die Laufräder mit den meiner Meinung nach wunderschönen Naben, habe ich von meinem Schatz bekommen... 








Weitere Bilder sind im Fotoalbum.


----------



## spatzel (21. April 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> Mein 97 Zaskar fit für die saison.



...und anhand der Sattelstützenposition wären wohl 2 Nummern kleiner auch nicht schlecht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2009)

mountymaus das kleine rote ist einfach 
könnte immer noch  zu lange überlegt zu haben.


----------



## gremlino (21. April 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> Ne Marzocchi marathon SL 2005.Die aufkleber gingen leider schon ab.Sie stand zu lange im geschäft.



ah jetzt ja  Danke dir!


----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2009)

...wenn schon, denn schon 





Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2009)

also anfüttern kann er ja,das muss man ihm lassen.


----------



## Syborg (21. April 2009)

tolles Stilleben Christian


----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2009)

Danke! 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieser Helm (sturzfrei, 1995 vor dem ersten Gardasee-Trip gekauft) noch jemals so sinnvoll zum Einsatz kommen würde. Die Cratonifarben sind tatsächlich nahezu identisch mit dem GT-Lack. Das GT-Trikot fällt da lustigerweise schon eher etwas ab 

@david: Deins ist doch auch fast fertig


----------



## versus (21. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wenn schon, denn schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   sehr cool


----------



## versus (21. April 2009)

auch die roten zassis sind schön geworden! insa, das ist sicher eine bessere gabelwahl, als die z1 ;-)
meine atom race geht auch wirklich ganz hervorragend!


----------



## hoeckle (22. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> .


 
sehr schön insa - schade nur, daß ihr beide nicht nebeneinander fotografiert habt. 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wenn schon, denn schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


aber das nächste ist dann von dir *in* den schönen sachen...


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aber das nächste ist dann von dir *in* den schönen sachen...



dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieser Helm (sturzfrei, 1995 vor dem ersten Gardasee-Trip gekauft) noch jemals so sinnvoll zum Einsatz kommen würde. Die Cratonifarben sind tatsächlich nahezu identisch mit dem GT-Lack. Das GT-Trikot fällt da lustigerweise schon eher etwas ab
> 
> @david: Deins ist doch auch fast fertig



Ist auch das falsche Trikot. Die Trikots für die Stahl-Bikes waren von Aussie und dort ist das Blau definitiv dunkler





@ Feri

diese Fotos werden noch nachgeholt


----------



## tonicbikes (22. April 2009)

immer wieder schön anzusehen dein Bravado


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2009)

Alte liebe rostet ja bekanntlich nicht. 1998 hatte ich mal ein gepimptes Backwoods in rotmetallic , was damals kawagrün gelackt wurde da der originale lack nicht mehr der beste war. das gute stück habe ich 99 oder 2000´einer guten freundin vermacht in deren besitz es noch heute ist.

das einzige was davor übrig blieb, ist ein 98 teamtrikot, wo ich zum glück immer noch rein passe.

wir haben 2009 und ich habe wieder ein GT hier stehen. diesmal ein zaskar von 96 oder 97. kann man wohl an der rahmennumnmer rauslesen. 19" und rot, aber in einem bösen zustand.

da bilder mehr sagen als tausend worte.............






Überlackiert und das rot extrem ausgeblichen. die farbe geht erstaunlicherweise leicht ab, das rot sieht mittlerweile kacke aus und fehlt außerdem am sitzrohr, da die zugführung für die canti-bremse entfernt wurde.

werde wohl ums pulvern nicht vorbei kommen

to be continued...............



gruß alex


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

hallo alex,

wenn du die rahmennummer hier reinstellst, wirst sehr schnell den jahrgang erfahren. ich tippe auf 96, denn ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die 97er schon die integrierte sattelklemmen hatten.
bist du sicher, dass das 19" sind? die rahmengrösse ist am ausfaller eingestanzt. 
für den betrieb mit v-brakes brauchst du die canti-führung nicht und wenn du es eh schon pulverst, kannst du es ja auch gleich "fahrbar" (meint: mit richtigen bremsen, also ohne cantis ;-) aufbauen.

viel spass beim aufbau und halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2009)

Kann ich gern tun. Die lautet: 008963526 18 also kein 19" sondern 18" kommt auch hin wenn GT m/m beim Sitzrohr mißt. 

Eben mit dem Pulverbetrieb telefoniert. Rahmen kommt morgen hin und bekommt Hochglanz-schwarz.

Die Teile für den Aufbau habe ich zum größten Teil auch schon hier liegen. RS Duke mit 80mm. Passt prima von der Einbauhöhe, und für eine CC Feile reicht der Federweg. 
XT/LX 738 und 564 Serie von den Komponenten. LRS mit nagelneuen Mavic 517 Ceramic Felgen. Sattel wird einweder ein Flite oder einer meiner beiden Speedneedle. Als Farbtupfer spendier ich einen roten H2O 

Nur bei Sattelstütze und Vorbau bin ich unschlüssig. Silber oder Schwarz, und es sollte beides vom selben Hersteller sein. Möglich wäre entweder von Ritchey eine WCS Kombi in Wet-Black oder von Thomson in silber.
Das Sitzrohr habe ich auf 27,2mm ausgerieben. Zum einen hält es der Rahmen aus und ich bin in der Wahl der Stütze nicht so eingeschränkt.


----------



## Tucana (22. April 2009)

Ist das wirklich ein Zaskar? Mein Arrowhead sah genauso aus 

Du hast für 96' nicht die typischen Stabilisatoren am hinteren "triangle". 

Mein Rahmen ist ein 96 oder 97er, genauso einer wie der hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1264057&postcount=275


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2009)

Isses. Der Abschlußdeckel vom OR ist flach und nicht gewölbt und die Ausfallenden innen ausgefräßt. 
Ich kenn ja auch den Vorbesitzer und das Rad aus der zeit als es nicht so verunstaltet war und noch Decals hatte.


----------



## Kruko (22. April 2009)

Ist definitiv ein Zaskar. Rahmennummer ist eindeutig "Made in USA" 

Ich bin gespannt auf Dein Ergebnis


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> Kann ich gern tun. Die lautet: 008963526 18 also kein 19" sondern 18" kommt auch hin wenn GT m/m beim Sitzrohr mißt.



na alla: august 1996 (08 96)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

farbe nannte sich frosted red.

	frosted  adj.	 =	matt



jemand der um 20:28 in der werkstatt ist hat echt glück mit der familie.


----------



## zaskar-le (22. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aber das nächste ist dann von dir *in* den schönen sachen...



das wird schon mal klappen 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist auch das falsche Trikot. Die Trikots für die Stahl-Bikes waren von Aussie und dort ist das Blau definitiv dunkler



oha, das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich werde mal die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## loboman (22. April 2009)

Sagt mal,weiß jemand wie viel federweg das rts hat,hab nen Rahmen ersteigert in nen sehr guten zustand.


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2009)

das rts hat glaub ich so um die 40-50mm federweg. nutzbar davon sind etwa 20-30mm


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. April 2009)

So sieht mein Zaskar momentan aus. 

- Rahmen: GT Zaskar 16"
- Gabel: P-Bone
- Felgen/Reifen: Spinergy + IRC Mythos
- Schaltung/Bremsen: Deore XT M739
- Vorbau/Stütze: Syncros
- Sattel: Flite Evolution
- Lenker: Easton CT2







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maatik (23. April 2009)

Der Hammer  ...putzen und ab in den Wettbewerb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. April 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> :



Mmmmmhhh

True style never dies

@ GT-Musa

Krasses Teil - gefällt mir - sieht böse und gemein aus - da gehen einem die Wanderer doch gleich noch weiter aus dem Weg 

Und dann noch mein 92er Zaskar im neuen Outfit





Vorne verrichtet jetzt eine Gustav M ihren Dienst , hinten nach wie vor die HS 33 . Ansonsten hat sich nicht allzu viel geändert - halt doch - die Duke ist anstelle der Judy reingekommen . Bin gespannt wie sich das Teil nun im heftigeren Einsatz fährt - wurde leider einen Tag zu spät fertig , deshalb musste Gestern mein Xizang ganz schön Schläge einstecken ( Neckarberg HD ) - hat es aber auch ohne wenn und aber gemacht .


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2009)

Berichte mal bitte über die Bremsperformance! Würde mich interessieren wie das so geht.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

GT-Musa schrieb:


>



Ich finds überladen. Zu schwarz, zu viel Carbon, ok, egal wieviel Carbon ist eigentlich immer zu viel  und zu -im heutigen Verständnis- stimmig/eintönig.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2009)

@gt-musa.....iss schon nett aber nimm die booster ab dann sieht es 6 kg leichter aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. April 2009)

ich finds geil 

ich frag mich warums die dickbäuchigen zassis ab 96 nie offiziell ab Werk in schwarz gab sehen in schwarz einfach hammer aus!
ich hol jetzt mein ink-blaues 96er ab


----------



## Syborg (23. April 2009)

@ GT-Musa

brachiales schwarzes böses Zaskar, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2009)

das zassi ist mir zu mächtig. wenn da alles dran poliert wär und dann der spinergy lrs drin schauts edel aus. so wirkt es irgendwie plump, träge und schwer.

schau bei den felgen immer mal auf die verbindung zum carbon, ebenso auf die verbindungen der speichen....spinergy hatte mit dem lrs nicht so nen guten wurf gemacht auch wenn er geil aussieht


----------



## GTdanni (23. April 2009)

Doch, 96er Zaskars gab es original in schwarz. 



 

Die Decals sind unter Lack, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Jemand hat auch mal gesagt das solle Pulver sein, könnte von der Widerstandsfähigkeit her hinkommen.  

Hier mal noch der Steuerkopfbereich aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soooooo schön. (und fettig vom Einbau) 





Rahmennummer ist 09964xxx9 (kann man schlecht lesen) ist Also Baujahr 96. 

Weil vorhin jemand sagte Made in USA, woran erkennt man das und ist das auch so? 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2009)

ist ja witzig die mosso gabel hab ich mir in weiß auch grad bestellt. bist du zufrieden?


ps: falls jemand dann ne judy sl in weiß möchte ich hab da demnächst eine zu verkaufen


----------



## GTdanni (23. April 2009)

Ja was soll ich sagen, knapp Ã¼ber 600g mit Disc und Canti fÃ¼r irgendwas mit 45â¬ (mit Versand) wenn das kein Schnapper ist. 

Ich hab auch schon einiges mit der Gabel gemacht Brocken runter, den Plattenweg nach Ilsenburg, Rennsteigabfahrten mit 65Km/h, XC Rennen usw.  

Bin also ganz begeistert, musst nur aufpassen das du nen passenden Steuersatz nimmst, die Gabel hat 45mm oben da sollte das schon passen. 
Ich musste bei mir auch die Lagerschale vom WCS auffeilen weil der Konussitz des Schaftrohres sehr lang ist und an der Schale anlag. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (23. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> farbe nannte sich frosted red.
> 
> frosted  adj.	 =	matt
> 
> ...




Ne der hat ne Freundin die sich um diese Uhrzeit beknackte sachen im TV ansieht. Da setz ich mich doch nicht mit daneben.
Wär mein Keller größer würde da schon lang eine Couch drin stehen


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. April 2009)

@GT Musa, sehr schön das Zaskar. Endlich mal wieder ein Bike mit richtig montierter Sattelstütze und ohne Waage


----------



## dr.juggles (23. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Doch, 96er Zaskars gab es original in schwarz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meines wissens nach hat damals der deutschland importeur ein paar zaskar rahmen schwarz pulvern lassen.
96 gabs doch nur ball burnished, blau und rot?
decals unter lack bei nem zaskar hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
bei meinen ganzen rähmen waren die immer nur draufgepappt.

trotzdem wunderschön dein schwarzer hengst danni


----------



## GTdanni (23. April 2009)

Das wäre natürlich noch wissenswert wie es nun zu dem schwarzen Zassi kam. 

Wenn es jemand hat pulvern lassen wie war es vorher? 
BB oder gab es die evtl in Roh? 
Fragen über Fragen. 
Und wo ist nun 96 der Zaskar gebaut worden? 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (23. April 2009)

Im 97er Katalog (mein Zaskar müsste ja dann Modelljahr 97 sein) steht der Zaskarrahmen als schwarz pulverbeschichtet erhältlich drin. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. April 2009)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> Ne der hat ne Freundin die sich um diese Uhrzeit beknackte sachen im TV ansieht. Da setz ich mich doch nicht mit daneben.
> Wär mein Keller größer würde da schon lang eine Couch drin stehen


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2009)

im 93er katalog gibt es auch ein sw zaskar.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> im 93er katalog gibt es auch ein sw zaskar.



die alten mit dem dünneren unterrohr gab es ja offiziell in schwarz eloxiert...hab ja selber eins aus 94.
aber ab 96 mit dem querovalen unterrohr wäre es mir neu, dass es die ab werk so gab. der deutsche importeur hat aber angeblich damals einige in schwarz pulvern lassen.

wurden die 96 nicht noch in santa ana gebrutzelt?


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2009)

Zumindest gab es 96 noch den Aufkleber "Handmade in the USA"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Im 97er Katalog (mein Zaskar müsste ja dann Modelljahr 97 sein) steht der Zaskarrahmen als schwarz pulverbeschichtet erhältlich drin.
> 
> Cu Danni



Na, dann passt es doch du hast ein 1997er Modell, dass ja auch laut Rahmennummer im September 1996 gebaut wurde.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2009)

Ab wann ist der Rahmen denn ein 97er?
Mein Rahmen ist März 1996, also noch nen 96er, oder?


----------



## Tiensy (24. April 2009)

Hier ist nochmal ein 1997er Zaskar. Mein aktuelles und meistgefahrenes GT:





Beste Gruesse und gute Fahrt weiterhin.


----------



## tomasius (24. April 2009)

Schöne Kulisse.  

PM kommt gleich!

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2009)

Tiensy, richtig schön, nur der Rizer macht das schöne Bild kaputt.


----------



## versus (24. April 2009)

sehr schön! irgendwie gefällt mir der rizer an dem rad, obwohl ich sonst ja nicht viel mit den teilen anfangen kann. ich werde alt...

@ des do is aba ned lautre, oda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2009)

ich find die stütze und die reifen schlimmer


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2009)

au man da möchte ich wohnen


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. April 2009)

Erstmal Danke fürs Feedback!

@maatik: Putzen tu ich nur wenn es zuuu dreckig geworden ist und Wettbewerbe sind nicht so mein Fall.

@Ketterechts: Das mit den Wanderern kommt hin.

@Davidbelize: Sehen die echt so schwer aus? Die Shimano Carbon Teile gefallen mir eigentlich besser aber die findet Ihr ja auch zu wuchtig. So oder so, ich mag Booster!

@divergent!: Mag sein aber bin nicht so im Polierfieber wie manch anderer. Bei mir halten die Spinergys schon seit '98(?), fahre ja auch kein DH damit oder mache Meter hohe drops. Einzig ein Lagerwechsel war mal hinten nötig. Sind halt Felgen für schönes Wetter oder leichtes Gelände.


----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ab wann ist der Rahmen denn ein 97er?
> Mein Rahmen ist März 1996, also noch nen 96er, oder?



Ja, sicher. Aber ab Herbst brutzelten die eigentlich schon das kommende Modell, damit können sie ja schlecht Weihnachten anfangen. Heute ist das wohl eh alles anders, mit dem ganzen Messe-Druck und Mid-Seasons-Modellen (anderer Firmen) etc.


----------



## Tiensy (24. April 2009)

Danke erstmal fuer das Feedback.

Einige kenne ja bereits mein Avalanche LE. Da ist kein Rizer drauf, keine Federgabel und keine Kompromisse. 





Das Zaskar hab ich fuer meine zweite Heimat aufgebaut... (@versus: Des is net Lautre, des is eha ziemlich weit im Oschte. Uf Deitsch Klausenburg, uf rumaenisch Cluj )

Die Strassen hier sind nicht im besten Zustand. Spaetestens alle 5m irgendein Schlagloch. Ein langer Vorbau und ein flacher Lenker bzw. generell viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad ist da eher suboptimal. 

Fuer alle die es interessiert: Die Gabel ist eine Z2 Atom Sport (80mm, offenes Oelbad (10W), Stahlfedern, Stahlschaft). 

Die Reifen kommen runter sobald ich die ersten Spots und Trails hier ausfindig gemacht habe. Das Zaskar wird sozusagen fuer alles verwendet. Und bei Abfahrten gibt mir ein breiter und hoher Lenker mehr Sicherheit.

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2009)

das ist schon schicker....nette kurbel


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2009)

Das Zaskar ist doch optimal für den "Großstadtdschungel"
Ich finde das Zaskar schöner aufgebaut als das Avalanche (es ist aber nicht hässlich).


----------



## Tiensy (24. April 2009)

Bevor hier uebrigens jmd. denkt ich hab's irgendwie mit Slicks... Stimmt nicht ganz. Am Avalanche sehen fette Stollen echt bescheiden aus.

Aber am Zaskar fehlen diese definitiv. Kurzfristige Veraenderungen am Zaskar betreffen daher die Sattelstuetze (kommt hoffentlich eine XT-Stuetze rein) und andere Reifen (evtl. Conti Vertical Pro mit braunen Felgenflanken / die liegen hier noch rum).

Abgesehen von der Optik laesst sich das Zaskar hervorragend durch den "Grossstadtjungel" bewegen.

Freu mich jeden Tag auf's Neue wieder auf das Bike zu steigen. Macht echt Laune!


----------



## zaskar-le (24. April 2009)

...das Avalanche gefällt mir sehr gut!

Eine echte Speedmachine, gut gewichtsoptimiert für schnelle Antritte, ohne städtisch eher störende Federgabel, mit starken Bremsen und einer Kurbel zum Daniederknien.

Sowas will ich auch!
Christian


----------



## dr.juggles (24. April 2009)

sehr schön Tiensy!
ist das 14,5"er zassi von mir?
ich geb dir auch mal eins zum polieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Aber am Zaskar fehlen diese definitiv. Kurzfristige Veraenderungen am Zaskar betreffen daher die Sattelstuetze (kommt hoffentlich eine XT-Stuetze rein) und andere Reifen (evtl. Conti Vertical Pro mit braunen Felgenflanken / die liegen hier noch rum).



Was hab ich gesagt?


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2009)

Da ich z.Z. wegen Heuschnupfen nicht biken kann, nerv ich Euch mit meinen Bikes.
Nr. 6, GT Palomar meiner Kleinen:



Cockpit



Vorn ist das Bike eigentlich Neon-Pink (wie der Lenker), kommt auf den Bildern aber nicht so rüber.


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2009)

Eigentlich war es für einen meiner Söhne oder meinen Vater gedacht. Manchmal kommt es aber anders.
Ab Mai habe ich eine Projektwohnung in München und da will ich natürlich standesgemäß rumfahren können. Also die Kiste ausgegraben, geöffnet und schnell 2 Stunden geschraubt und gleich noch 2 Stunden damit rumgeheizt.




















Datenblatt:






16 Zoll ist schon grenzwrtig klein für meine 1,78m. Daher der monströse Spacerturm von 4cm und das 150mm Syncros-Ofenrohr.
Für München kommt noch mein altes Mr-Crid Schutzblech hinten dran, ebenso auch ans Unterrohr, dazu noch Kombi-Pedale.

Peter, erkennst Du es wieder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2009)

Neuzugänge



Tequesta in 16" und Richter 8.0 in 19"


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> 16 Zoll ist schon grenzwrtig klein für meine 1,78m. Daher der monströse Spacerturm von 4cm und das 150mm Syncros-Ofenrohr.
> Für München kommt noch mein altes Mr-Crid Schutzblech hinten dran, ebenso auch ans Unterrohr, dazu noch Kombi-Pedale.



Ich bin 1,87 gross und ein 16er Backwoods ohne Spacerturm gefahren, das geht 

On Topic, das Rad meiner Frau im Originalzustand:







Aktueller Zustand:






Original sind eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Steuersatz, alles andere wurde bereits getauscht. Es besteht aus XT-Schaltwerk und Kurbel, Deore Umwerfer und Shifter, XT-Bremshebel und Avid SD5, Mavic Crossride UB, Kinesis Maxlight. Schwalbe Smart Sam (Draht) und ein paar halbwegs brauchbaren Teilen aus meiner Teilekiste. Gewicht laut Personenwaage 10.7 kg. Im Originalzustand waren es fast 15 kg!!!

Getauscht werden sollen noch: Sattel gegen was vernünftiges, eine SID mit unter 1.3 kg ist bereits eingekauft ist und weiss lackiert werden soll. Reifen werden Smart Sam Faltreifen. Das Rad sollte so unter 11 kg landen, das reicht für meine Frau


----------



## loboman (25. April 2009)

Sagt mal weiß jemand wo ich ne Boxxer für mein Lobo DH bekomm,aber die Boxxer von damals,mit 151 mm Federweg. Bj 98-99.


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,87 gross und ein 16er Backwoods ohne Spacerturm gefahren, das geht



Pleasure and pain is often the same.

Wenn Du einen 150mm Syncros mit 10 Grad Steigung hast, bin bereit zu tauschen ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. April 2009)

Hallo Christoph,

klar erkenn ich den Rahmen! Bis auf den Spacerturm und den Sattelstütze hast du was Schönes draus gemacht...

Find ich gut die Globalisierung...aus den Tiefen Belgiens an die Isaar!

Hau rein!


VG
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es für einen meiner Söhne oder meinen Vater gedacht. Manchmal kommt es aber anders.
> Ab Mai habe ich eine Projektwohnung in München und da will ich natürlich standesgemäß rumfahren können. Also die Kiste ausgegraben, geöffnet und schnell 2 Stunden geschraubt und gleich noch 2 Stunden damit rumgeheizt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bis auf den Spacerturm und den Sattelstütze hast du was Schönes draus gemacht...



Genausowenig wie ich mein Zaskar im Biergarten abstellen würde, würde ich eine Syncros-Stütze dort abstellen. Die passende Syncros (26,8 x laaaaaang) liegt hier im Regal.
Da bin ich bekennender Ketzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (26. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> On Topic, das Rad meiner Frau im Originalzustand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen sehr gut!!!!


----------



## versus (26. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie ich mein Zaskar im Biergarten abstellen würde, würde ich eine Syncros-Stütze dort abstellen.



du sollst in münchen ja wohl auch arbeiten und nicht den ganzen tag im biergarten mit japanisch touristen weizenbier trinken 

im ernst: klar sind die beiden erwähnten punkte nicht so der knaller, aber es ist immer noch hübsch und scheint zweckmässig.

am 16" psyclone werde ich auch eine ordentliche überhöhung fahren (thomson stütze und vorbau wurden gesterne geordert ), aber bei eine waldheizmaschine geht das auch besser als bei einer stadtflitze, die man auch mal mit jacket und laptoptasche bedienen muss.


----------



## giglio rosso (26. April 2009)

So,

jetzt habe ich mein Borrego richtig eingeweiht (und eingeweicht ). War am Wochenende im Friaul. Z.T. super Wetter, z.T. sehr durchwachsen. Auf den Bergen liegt noch jede Menge Schnee. Die "Übeltour" am Samstag: Ausgangspunkt (135m ü.M.) Endpunkt Monte Matajur (1640m ü.M.). Unten war noch alles in Ordnung. Ab 1150m waren immer längere Schneeschiebepassagen angesagt. Und oben war dann das Wetter so mies, dass einfach gar nichts mehr zu erkennn war. 
Zum Glück waren wir schon öfters auf diesem Berg. Und deshalb fanden wir auch halbblind gut wieder runter. Aber gefroren haben wir....... Das Sommerbild von 2007 gibt es gleich im Album.
Das Borrego hat sich toll gehalten. In 2 Tagen gute 150 Kilometer und jede Menge Höhenmeter.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Original sind eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Steuersatz, alles andere wurde bereits getauscht. Es besteht aus XT-Schaltwerk und Kurbel, Deore Umwerfer und Shifter, XT-Bremshebel und Avid SD5, Mavic Crossride UB, Kinesis Maxlight. Schwalbe Smart Sam (Draht) und ein paar halbwegs brauchbaren Teilen aus meiner Teilekiste. Gewicht laut Personenwaage 10.7 kg. Im Originalzustand waren es fast 15 kg!!!



Obwohl mir das Gewicht eigentlich egal ist, wurmt es mich doch irgendwie, dass das Teil ne Spur leichter ist, als mein Zaskar...


----------



## divergent! (27. April 2009)

wobei dein zassi reichlich potential hat ohne funktionseinbußen!

du müsstest dir nur mal die mühe machen und alles wiegen, excel tabelle und dann entspr. alternativen gegenrechnen. wirst dich wundern!

also ich kann dir da reichlich tips geben ohne daß es sauteuer wird.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja, wo das Gewicht steckt. Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, LRS, Kurbel und Pedale.
Lenker und Vorbau sehn zwar schei§e aus und sind sackschwer, fahrn sich aber bombig, da steif. Reifen will ich eh bald mal neue, aber die werden auch nicht unter 600g pro Stück wiegen. Der LRS hält und die Kurbel ist billig gewesen und die Pedale kann man ordentlich fest ziehn und sind auch billig.
Grob überschlagen ist da locker über ein Kilo einzusparn.

Oder was meint der Leichtbauer dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. April 2009)

ich schick dir mal heut abend ne excel tabelle die ich dir gebastelt hab. denk mal 9 kilo ohne steifigkeitsverluste wär machbar....muss ich mal rechnen.

dein rahmen wog rund 1680gr oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Lass mal deine Gedanken spielen
Jap sind 1680g. Siehe Rahmengewichtsfaden.


chrrup150 schrieb:


> Zaskar Team 2007 Gr. M 1680


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. April 2009)

Wieso kommen hier den keine Fotos wo der fahrer auf der Waage steht? Da steck doch immer das große Gewicht


----------



## Tucana (27. April 2009)

Weil es nicht egal ist ob eine Person mit 20kg ein 80kg schweres Fahrrad antritt oder eine 80kg schwere Person ein Fahrrad mit 20kg ...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Weil ich grad dabei bin, meinen Körperfettanteil zu reduzieren...


----------



## Beelzebub (28. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da ich z.Z. wegen Heuschnupfen nicht biken kann, nerv ich Euch mit meinen Bikes.
> Nr. 6, GT Palomar meiner Kleinen:
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte,bitte spendie Deiner Kleinen mal ein Paar Bremsgriffe für V-brakes. Die verbauten Canti-Hebel tun meinem Auge weh.


----------



## divergent! (29. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wieso kommen hier den keine Fotos wo der fahrer auf der Waage steht? Da steck doch immer das große Gewicht




das gewicht des fahrers ist aber in der hinsicht unwichtig...die zusamensetzung des gewichts ist wichtig.

5 kilo zuviel an fett sind was anderes wie 5 kilo zuviel an muskulatur. gut so ein eiweißbomber kommt konditionell mitunter auf die selbe leistung wie ein übergewichtiger.

und ausserdem gehts hier um räder, nicht um ringe.

die hast du hier:

http://www.adipositas-foren.de/:lol:


----------



## loboman (30. April 2009)

Schönes leichtes bike hast du da,hab die woche mein lobo mal wieder ausgefahren,siehe bild.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Mai 2009)

Gerade Fertig geworden
Endlich habe ich mein erstes GT wieder

So kam das Tequesta hier an:





und so sieht es jetzt aus:




Gruß
Sascha


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2009)

Ist richtig schick geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. Mai 2009)

so, mein STS Lobo mal fahrbereit:





mehr Bilder gibt es im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/970


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2009)

zwei sehr unterschiedliche, aber ebenso schöne räder auf dieser seite!


----------



## moitrich (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hier mein LTS-1.

Als ich den Rahmen vor 12 Jahren das erste mal gesehen habe, war ich hin und weg, hatte natürlich wie die meinsten Teenager nicht das nötige Kleingeld um mir eins zu kaufen. Mir war jedoch klar, dass es irgendwann soweit sein wird und ich mir meinen Traum erfüllen werde.

Irgendwann im Jahr 2002 habe ich mir mein erstes LTS als ein Komplettbike gekauft, die Teile verscherbelt und den Rahmen aufgebaut. Dieser war jedoch ein 19" und war mir zu groß. 
Ein Jahr später habe ich wieder ein LTS als Komplettbike gefunden und diesmal als 18". Das Rad war nicht besonders gut aufgebaut, der Rahmenb jedoch war fast wie neu.
Als von diesem bike nur noch der Rahmen übrig war, begann ich es nach meinen Vorstellungen aufzubauen. Es hat fast ein Jahr gedauert bis es halbwegs so da stand wie ich es wollte.

Zwischen 2004 und 2008 waren andere Interessen vorrangig und das LTS wurde selten gefahren und hing mehr an der Wand.

Dieses Jahr hat es mich wieder gepackt und ich habe es nochmal veredelt und nun ist es in meinen Augen perfekt.

Gruß,
Alex

P.S. 
Großes Dankeschön an *Zaskar1998* für die Syncros Crank O Matics. Diese haben dem ganzen bike zusätzlich eine besondere Note verliehen.


Und nun die Bilder:


----------



## Stemmel (2. Mai 2009)

Schön poliert!


----------



## korat (2. Mai 2009)

meine trilogie "GTs mit R" hat heute ihre vollendung gefunden.
ein paar sachen sind noch anzupassen, aber das ist ja am anfang immer so, im großen und ganzen macht es irre spaß, ein richtiges bügelbrett!

die felgenaufkleber kommen natürlich noch ab, sobald ich lust dazu hab.


----------



## loboman (2. Mai 2009)

Echt cooles LTS,find richtig gut gelungen,kannst ja meins mal anschauen,wenn du willst,hab auch ein LTS1.


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2009)

Super Lobo, klasse LTS-1 (mal eine andere Decalvariante). So, und nachdem mein türkises 93er Zaskar ja bei der Ankunft etwas mitgenommen aussah, hat es jetzt eine kleine Putzerei über sich ergehen lassen müssen und eine paar neue Decals verpasst bekommen.
Vorher:




Und nachher:


----------



## gtbiker (3. Mai 2009)

Sieht super aus! 
Machst du die restlichen Decals auch noch ran?
Gruß


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

ich glaub du hast die decals ein bisschen zu weit unten angebracht,
wenn die kurbel montiert ist wirst du das sehen.
es sei den es war so gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (3. Mai 2009)

WOW, das freut mich wirklich sehr 

Wie lange hast du geputzt, wenn man fragen darf?
Ich hatte dafür nicht die Lust/Zeit und bin ihn so gefahren, wie ich ihn 
bekommen hatte.
shame on me...

Respekt


----------



## GT-Man (4. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast die decals ein bisschen zu weit unten angebracht,
> wenn die kurbel montiert ist wirst du das sehen.
> es sei den es war so gewollt.



Mensch David, ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du für Monsterzeitfahrblätter Du an Deine MTBs immer so montierst, ... 

... aber hier hat´s gerade so hingehauen:



Da am Eloxal noch der alte GT-Abdruck zu sehen war, wurde die Neuen einfach genau darübergesetzt. Nur der "All-Terra"-Schriftzug drumherum fehlt halt.

@gtbiker: Ich glaube, ich lass es so, es sein denn, ich finde die originalen Decals von 94 noch. Aber ansonsten sieht´s schlicht gehalten - glaube ich - besser aus.
@B-Ston3D: Laaange, aber das Abfusseln der alten Decalreste war das Schlimmste.


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch zum türkisen elox! ein wunderschöner rahmen, auf dessen aufbau ich gespannt bin. mein 94er wird hier auch demnächst auftauchen, da ich es für den wettbewerb zwar fotografiert, mich dann aber doch für das psyclone entschieden habe.


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

Türkis ist mein absoluter favorit , gefällt mir von allen GT eloxierungen am allerbesten...bring es noch nicht übers herz meinen mal aufzubauen.
wegen dem GT decal. normalerweise müsste das GT schon noch etwas höher rutschen.
der mittelpunkt vom G sollte so ca. 2 cm unterhalb der oberen flaschenhalterschraube sitzen.


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2009)

Ein kleines Update von meinem LTS. Jetzt haben alle Fullys bei mir einen Riser  Der Rücken dankt es 

WARNUNG


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update von meinem LTS. Jetzt haben alle Fullys bei mir einen Riser  Der Rücken dankt es
> 
> WARNUNG



Jetzt hat der Jörg kein Geld mehr für Lenkerstopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hier mal der aktuelle stand vom tükisen zassi. leider ist der fokus verrutscht ;-)





da hat es dann aber geklappt


----------



## Gios88 (5. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein ZASKAR, Super mein Glückwunsch


----------



## Tucana (5. Mai 2009)

Nur noch neue Dacals und dann ist es


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

schönes zaskar. wie fährt sich das lts mit dem knick im sattelrohr? dürfte doch für cc etwas geometriemäßig ungewohnt sein oder?


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Jörg kein Geld mehr für Lenkerstopfen



Natürlich hat er Geld für Lenkerstopfen, er will nur Gewicht sparen.



divergent! schrieb:


> schönes zaskar. wie fährt sich das lts mit dem knick im sattelrohr? dürfte doch für cc etwas geometriemäßig ungewohnt sein oder?



Sieht nur ungewöhnlich aus, fährt sich aber völlig normal


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2009)

danke!



Tucana schrieb:


> Nur noch neue Dacals und dann ist es



das stimmt. ich wollte mich schon lange mal auf die suche nach 94ern machen, hatte dann aber immer anderes zu basteln


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick Volker , aber irgendwie so ungewohnt von dir - nix rotes am ganzen Rad . Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut .


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sehr schick Volker , aber irgendwie so ungewohnt von dir - nix rotes am ganzen Rad . Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut .



ähm... das waren die anfänge





habe mich dann aber umentschieden, woran laxerone mit seinen übrigen türkisen teile nicht unmassgeblich beteiligt war - besten dank nochmal an dieser stelle


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ähm... das waren die anfänge



 

Silber/türkis schaut wirklich sehr hübsch aus. Merkst Du übrigens beim Zaskar durch den Booster hinten eine deutliche Verbesserung des Druckpunktes beim Bremsen? Ich habe das jetzt schon öfter gesehen, bei meinem dann auch mal probiert und für vernachlässigbar empfunden. Aber ich fahre ja auch nur Cantis...

Die türkisen Pulstars sind übrigens mächtig cool


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe hinten mal mit und mal ohne Brakebooster getestet.
Mit Booster bremst der Gaul um Klassen besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwermer (5. Mai 2009)

98er LTS


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

@schwermer ich würd mal sagen das die gabel mehr für dieses bike ausgelegt ist........






bild bei stsfreak entnommen. ich hoffe das ist ok.


der bock dürfte so kaum zu fahren sein.

etwas mit 80mm federweg wäre da schon besser. 

trotzdem willkommen im forum


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Mai 2009)

danke, das erzähl ich ihm seit Jahren..


----------



## Schwermer (5. Mai 2009)

Is Ansichtssache....

Also ich kann damit fahren... macht keine Probleme... kann man alles mit machen... Touren, Gelände, rumtricksen... geht alles!


----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2009)

Fahren kann man es mit Sicherheit. 

Mit einer kürzeren Gabel wirst Du nur besser fahren können


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Silber/türkis schaut wirklich sehr hübsch aus.



danke!



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Merkst Du übrigens beim Zaskar durch den Booster hinten eine deutliche Verbesserung des Druckpunktes beim Bremsen?



ja! es war sogar ein richtiger aha-effekt, als ich den angebaut habe. vorher dachte ich die schwammige bremserei läge an den hebeln, gummis, etc.
allerdings bringe ich es beim psyclone noch nicht übers herz einen dranzuschraube, obwohl er da notwendiger wäre als beim zassi


----------



## goegolo (6. Mai 2009)

"Rückrüstung" des Tempest von Phaon auf entlabelte Quake Air: 





Mit der kürzeren Gabel und tieferem Lenker fährt es sich doch deutlich spritziger und ich kann die Fahrtechnik besser trainieren. Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein passender Laufradsatz und ein Zaskarrahmen...


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fahren kann man es mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Mit einer kürzeren Gabel wirst Du nur besser fahren können



oben gesagtes kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hab mein LTS auch von 130mm auf 80mm tiefergelegt. Ich fahr damit wesentlich sicherer und besser, und wenn Du mal eben kurz absteigen musst, läuten die Glocken nicht gleich zum jüngsten Gericht, aufgrund des wesentlich niedrigeren Oberrohrs. 

Gruß Syborg.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> 98er LTS


 
Da siehts aber mit dem Hinterbau nicht doll aus bei der Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Mai 2009)

@ goegolo

Schönes Tempest - mir gefällt die Farbkombi des Rahmens und der Gabel sehr gut . Ja manchmal glaubt man garnicht was 2-3cm Einbauhöhe ausmachen . Hatte die gleichen Probleme auch schon mehrfach und musste wiederholt feststellen , dass manchmal weniger (Federweg) mehr ( Fahrspass) ist .
Und ein guter (stabil und leicht) LRS ist nocheinmal ein Quantensprung


----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2009)

der vorbau noch in weiß und das weiß-schwarz-blau thema wär im steuerkopfbereich gut umgesetzt.

aber das gold passt da irgendwie nicht dran.


----------



## salzbrezel (6. Mai 2009)

@Geogolo

Sehr schönes Rad. Eine Stütze ohne Kröpfung würde dir wohl besser passen, der Sattel ist ja jetzt sehr weit hinten geklemmt. Ich würde es übrigens nicht tauschen, der Rahmen ist doch so hübsch, da sind die 300g Unterschied doch fast egal!

Gruß...


----------



## goegolo (6. Mai 2009)

@Ketterechts: Noch kann ich wiederstehen die guten Laufräder aus dem Fully ins Hardtail zu stecken 

@divergent!: Du hast da nicht zufällig auch diesen schwarz/weißen Race Face Vorbau im Hinterkopf? Dass diese Low-Budget Bikes auch immer so ausarten müssen...

@salzbrezel: Die Sattelklemmung hat einen wesentlichen Vorteil, sie flext. Bei der Bike-Bravo stieß ich da neulich auf einen ganz interessanten Artikel zum Thema Komfort Messung am Hardtail, herausragend war übrigens ein GT.


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @salzbrezel: Die Sattelklemmung hat einen wesentlichen Vorteil, sie flext.



wären die sattelstreben halbwegs mittig über der klemmung, könnten diese allerdings auch deutlich besser flexen. 
bei deiner einstellung werden sie vermutlich irgendwann verbiegen, oder gar brechen.


----------



## goegolo (6. Mai 2009)

Die Sattelstrebe, das ist eine I-Beam Klemmung und die Position liegt im regulären Einstellbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi alle,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinemTeil. Das war auf ner Tour letzten Sonntag. Fehlen noch ein paar Teile aber das wird schon noch .









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2009)

he stefan


die spins kann ich ja noch tolerieren aber der vorbau geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.
ich weiss kore war an dem sts/lts verbaut aber sie sind einfach hässlich.
dafür ist die titanfeder im dämpfer besonders lecker.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ja mit dem Vorbau bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich glücklich, aber ich habe absolut keinen Plan was ich da nehmen soll. 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die Sattelstrebe, das ist eine I-Beam Klemmung und die Position liegt im regulären Einstellbereich



oh, das hatte ich nicht gesehen. auf dem grösseren foto wird es dann klar.
leider finde ich sowohl die klemmung, als auch die sattelposition optisch ziemlich grusig (wie der schweizer sagt), aber es muss dir gefallen und wenn es das tut, ist ja alles bestens


----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2009)

@divergent!: Du hast da nicht zufällig auch diesen schwarz/weißen Race Face Vorbau im Hinterkopf? Dass diese Low-Budget Bikes auch immer so ausarten müssen...



nö..ich dachte an sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-Pro-A-Head-V...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2009)

Den XLC hab ich in schwarz am Starrbike, sehr lecker, und mit 120 Gramm in 90mm auch recht leicht für den Preis


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Mai 2009)

Ich finde der Kore passt perfekt.
Ist halt, wie immer, reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

was wirklich anderes hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, deshalb bleibt er ja erstmal so, aber er könnte ein klein weniger dominant sein.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich was vorschlagen darf,wie wäre es mit nem alten roox oder rpm vorbau!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Roox hab ich hier 3 Stück, passen gar nicht zu den Rohrdurchmessern. Den anderen hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

miiiep! die roox vorbauten sind nicht wirklich poliert, sondern silber eloxiert und das sieht in meinen augen zu den polierten muffen am sts nicht so recht aus. 
der kore ist vielleicht einen hauch zu mächtig, aber ich finde den an dem (im übrigen trotz der trispokes sehr hübschen) rad völlig okay!


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

nur das polieren ware ja nicht das Problem, aber der Rohrdurchmesser vom Roox ist ja noch größer als der Kore, schaut bescheuert aus, hatte mal nen Kooka drauf in silber, der ist etwas zarter und passt eigentlich ganz gut. Aber vorerst bleibt es wie es ist, nur das Schaltwerk ist dann noch mal fällig wenn mir ein passendes über den Weg läuft.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2009)

leider ist deine antriebseite nicht auf den bildern zu sehen.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Mai 2009)

jep


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ...aber der Rohrdurchmesser vom Roox ist ja noch größer als der Kore, schaut bescheuert aus...



meinst du die schaftklemmung? ich hatte auch mal einen gelben roox an meinem i2k, aber der ist genau aus dem grund wieder weg gekommen:


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2009)

ich glaub er meint den rohrdurchmesser des vorbaus selber.


----------



## Tiensy (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Stefan,

schoenes Thermoplast 

Sind das Stoeckli-Lager an dem Rad? Waere Dir dankbar wenn Du die bei Gelegenheit mal in HQ ablichten koenntest.

Beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Den XLC hab ich in schwarz am Starrbike, sehr lecker, und mit 120 Gramm in 90mm auch recht leicht für den Preis




mir gefällt der auch aber ist 31,8 und da müsste ich distanzhülsen kaufen und lande irgendwo zwischen gut und schwer.

aber ich such auch grad noch nach was schönerem


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ja das sind Stoeckli Lager. Bild folgt  und ja ich meine den Vorbau als solches selbst. Der Hinterbau ist ja auch eher etwas zurückhaltender von den Rohrduchmessern. 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (8. Mai 2009)

Servus Jungs, 

ich bin kurz davor mir Bremsen fÃ¼rs Ruckus zuzulegen. Ich hab auch schon einen HÃ¤ndler gefunden, der das Set fÃ¼r rund 310â¬ hergibt - mit Stahlflexleitung und Stahlscheibe. Der Preis ist doch gut, oder?

Ich hatte vor, 2x 180mm Scheiben draufzutun, das sollte doch reichen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

Was für Bremsen und wieviel Gewicht soll gestoppt werden?


----------



## Tucana (8. Mai 2009)

Hope Tech M4 - derzeit um die 90kg.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

Na dann lieber vorne ne 200er, wenn du das Ruckus wirklich nutzen willst
Was heißt 'Set'? Vorne und hinten? Wenn ja, dann isses ok, wenn nich ist die Stahlflexleitung aber ganz schön teuer
Spontan hab ich die Bremse für 224 gefunden, ohne Stahlflex.


----------



## Tucana (8. Mai 2009)

Ja mit Set meine ich Vorne + Hinten. Hast du auch einen link für mich?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

Dann is ok. Ich würd sie für den Preis kaufen.
Die 224 sind für ne einzelne bei bikemailorder...also dürfte dir das nich viel bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (8. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, danke erstmal. Ich werd mir das noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen, derzeit bin ich etwas knapp bei Kasse, versuche zuerst meine fast neuen XTR BR-M960 Bresmen (Set) und meinen Race FAce Diabolus Chainguide inkl. Bashguard zu vertickern ... wenn wer Interesse hat ..


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

Gut. No problemo. Dann schnell weg, bevor wir einen auf die Mütze kriegen für ot


p.s. Ich kann davon nix gebrauchen..


----------



## DerAugsburger (8. Mai 2009)

Zwar ein neues Modell, aber immerhin GT! 
Das ist mein Avalanche 3.0

_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

über das avalanche bin ich auch schon gestolpert. bei ebay.uk ist grad ein rahmen für 40 pfund drin. allerdings zu groß für mich

wie ist so deine erfahrung mit dem rahmen? gut verarbeitet und hast du evtl ein gewicht vom rahmen?


----------



## Triturbo (8. Mai 2009)

Ich schreib mal was dazu, auch wenn ich nicht gemeint bin:

Ich hab ein das 08er Avalanche 3.0 auch noch stehen, ich find die Verarbeitung sehr gut, das Rad ist super Wendig und fährt sich prima. Ich schätze das Gewicht des Rahmens auf ca. 1800g. Würde es wieder kaufen.


----------



## DerAugsburger (8. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen ist super verarbeitet, man sitzt sportlich aber demnoch aufrecht.     Bergab bietet der Rahmen n tolles sicheres Gefühl, da man alles unter kontrolle hat!
Einziges Manko sind die schwergängigen Reifen (Kenda Nevegal), doch das ist wohl das einzig nenneswerte Problem. Die Gabel spricht mittlerweile ganz gut an, und die Bremsen (Promax) sind auch ok. Das Bike hat Tuningpotenzial, ist aber kein muss!

__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja mit dem Vorbau bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich glücklich, aber ich habe absolut keinen Plan was ich da nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Moin Stefan.....

Wie wärs damit:http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-System-Vorbau-120mm-schwarz-Top-Retro-Tune_W0QQitemZ280341377501QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item280341377501&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50
und passend dazu damit:http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarze-Race-Face-Sattelstuetze-d-26-8mm-350mm-lang_W0QQitemZ160331874748QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item160331874748&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

Das wären doch,denk ich,passende Optionen oder?Außerdem"Period Correct"...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Mai 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi, was wirklich anderes hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, deshalb bleibt er ja erstmal so, aber er könnte ein klein weniger dominant sein.



...ich würde da einen ganz normalen alten Syncros in schwarz glänzend ranpacken. Das Problem am Kore ist doch eher die dominante (und aus meiner Sicht unschöne) Klemmung - der Syncros ist da wesentlich besser und schöner und auch relativ time-correct. Außerdem ist die Verfügbarkeit ja noch recht ordentlich. 

Losgelöst davon: Stefan, SEHR schönes Rad!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich find den Vorbau an dem Rad voll in Ordnung! Obwohl gegen einen Syncros natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden wäre...

Ich habs inzwischen nun endlich auch mal geschafft mein Plaste fahrfertig zu bekommen, leider zu spät  ...:





Nicht timecorrect, aber mit so einigen Teilen aufgebaut, die mir gut gefallen. Aber noch immer so einiges an Verbesserungspotential: Ein älterer 100er Control Tech Vorbau, ein orange Riser in 25,4 und ein Paar leichtere Felgen mit polierten Naben und orange Nippeln...  Und ein Paar anständige Reifen.
Ich hoffe nur, ich komme in den nächsten Tagen wenigstens auch mal dazu, den Bock richtig einzusauen...


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Mai 2009)

time correct ist nicht immer mit schön aufgebaut gleichzusetzen.







"Ich hoffe nur, ich komme in den nächsten Tagen wenigstens auch mal dazu, den Bock richtig einzusauen."

dürfte bei dem wetter schwierig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAugsburger (8. Mai 2009)

Das Bike ist echt klasse, sieht super aus!

_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Orange ist was Eigenes, schaut in der Komposition aber richtig schick aus. Denk das Rad wird ne Menge Spaß bereiten


----------



## Stemmel (8. Mai 2009)

mmmhhh.... Mango...


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2009)

schönes ding steve.... wünsch dir viel spaß damit...


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



wooooow!!!!
sehr schick!


----------



## korat (8. Mai 2009)

von mir hätte es 3 punkte bekommen


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2009)

ein sehr gelungenes teil! ich finde gerade die kombi des alten rahmens mit den neuen teil top! und wen interessiert hier schon time-correct ;-)


----------



## Tiensy (9. Mai 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Also ich find den Vorbau an dem Rad voll in Ordnung! Obwohl gegen einen Syncros natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden wäre...
> 
> Ich habs inzwischen nun endlich auch mal geschafft mein Plaste fahrfertig zu bekommen, leider zu spät  ...:
> 
> ...




Hi Steve, 

wirklich ein sehr gelungenes Bike. In diesem Fall wohl sogar einmalig. Sind ja wirklich nur edelste Teile verbaut.

Aber sind die D321 nicht ein wenig fett und schwer? Wie waere es in ferner Zukunft mit NoTubes ZTR Arch oder generell leichteren Felgen? Das macht schon einen spuerbaren Unterschied.

Beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Triturbo (9. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal dazu gekommen, meinen alten GT Chucker Rahmen schweißen zu lassen. Macht eig. einen ganz guten Eindruck. Ist jetzt auch geschweißt in USA und in Germany, kann gar nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

GT Edge Reynolds 853 mit Dura Ace 740x 8-fach STI Gruppe.

Schade durch Hermes + eBay Pech kam die Dura Ace Gruppe leider erst nach einigen Wochen bei mir an leider viel zu spät für den Wettbewerb um das schönste GT Bike wobei wenn ich mir ansehe was im Wettbewerb für klasse Räder am Start sind wäre die Chancen eh recht gering gewesen.


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2009)

wow. das reynolds-edge finde ich ganz grossartig! 

sollte übrigens jemand an so einem rad (in weiss) interesse haben, ich weiss wo noch eins steht - NOS!


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wow. das reynolds-edge finde ich ganz grossartig!
> 
> sollte übrigens jemand an so einem rad (in weiss) interesse haben, ich weiss wo noch eins steht - NOS!



Danke für die Blumen, steht das weisse Edge in Zürich und hat RH 58 ;-) ?


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2009)

bei der rahmenhöhe bin ich nicht ganz sicher, der rest stimmt 
suchst du noch eins?


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> bei der rahmenhöhe bin ich nicht ganz sicher, der rest stimmt
> suchst du noch eins?


Nö aber nach dem blauen (RH 56) habe ich ewig gesucht und das vom Singlestoph hätte ich SOFORT genommen wäre es kleiner gewesen und auf seiner alten Seite stand das Edge unter zu verkaufen mit RH 58 und das passt mir nicht da ich 54/56 brauche.


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2009)

@fo

sehr, sehr schönes edge. hab ich drüben schon bewundert. 


@versus

das vom stoph passt dir nicht, oder? weil wenn, dann solltest das zr entsorgen und passend zum psyclone, das edge nehmen... mann, ich bin schon ganz hippelig. bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht unter der woche mal schnell nach züri husche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Mai 2009)

Schaltwerk SLX, Hebel XT, Kette HG 93.
Bremsbeläge sind nun von Kool Stop.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine schicke Stütze + Sattel, dann bin ich zufrieden. 
Ein Breakbooster hinten würde auch nicht schaden. der Hinterbau wird beim Bremsen doch arg auseinander gedrückt. Die Montage wird jedoch mit den 950er V-Breaks nicht einfach. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, Jungs und Mädels!  
@ David: Bei uns hat es in den letzten Tagen recht ergiebig geregnet, aber heute konnte ich feststellen, daß nahezu 100% scheinbar verpufft sind. 

@Stemmel: Auch wenn mango (CK) nicht minder schick ist, ist es in natura etwas dunkler und satter als beispielsweise das Tune-orange, entsprechend war es eine ganz schöne Fummelei, halwegs identische Teile zu finden - selbst bei Tune ist der Ton unterschiedlich. Und große Hilfe kam ja noch von Mad-Line!

@korat: Ich hoffe doch 3 *von* 3 Punkten! 

@Versus: Ist aber wirklich eine kleine Reise durch die Zeit (Kurbel - Schaltwerk).

@Tiensy: Neue Laufräder kommen - die Frage ist nur wann....... Welche ist noch nicht klar, aber wenigstens hab ich bei betd schon orange Nippel gefunden. Danke für den Tipp, denn die jetzigen sind wirklich sauschwer - sie kommen aus meinem alten "Grobi".

Nach der heutigen Probefahrt bin ich insgesamt recht zufrieden, nur neigt der Hinterbau bzw. der Dämpfer (?) - obwohl NOS  - bei schnellen Abfahrten m.E. recht stark zum stempeln und das nervt ganz schön...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2009)

[QUOTE

Nach der heutigen Probefahrt bin ich insgesamt recht zufrieden, nur neigt der Hinterbau bzw. der Dämpfer (?) - obwohl NOS  - bei schnellen Abfahrten m.E. recht stark zum stempeln und das nervt ganz schön...[/QUOTE]


musst du ne stärkere feder verbauen,dann sollte das prob behoben sein.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Mai 2009)

@lfo: Understatement pur! Eine unauffällige, aber umso edlere Schönheit!

@B-Ston3D: Ansich schön, aber ich würde mir irgendwie einen Farbtupfer wünschen - doch das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache!


----------



## korat (10. Mai 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @korat: Ich hoffe doch 3 *von* 3 Punkten!



klar, ist doch die höchstpunktzahl im wettbewerb.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht meines 





aber würde gut zu meinem 91er und 97 Zaskar passen


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Mai 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich nur kurz berichten was der aufbau des zassi macht, aber ich muß mich hier mal echt beschweren 

ich war nach ca. 150 seiten dieses treads so angefixt, das ich während ich aufs zassi vom pulvern warte mir gleich noch ein tempest geschossen habe und ihr alle seid schuld daran. kann sich jeder von euch an die nase fassen.
gestern geholt und heute mal zerlegt. erst mal umbauen wie ichs brauch und event. auch mal neu pulvern...

so wars:






wie es wird.........

edith sagt: decals und schaltaugen sind mittlerweile auch eingetrudelt


----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2009)

Was konkret ist Dein Anliegen?
Ausser Worthülsen hast Du nichts verlautbaren lassen.


----------



## Janikulus (10. Mai 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was konkret ist Dein Anliegen?
> Ausser Worthülsen hast Du nichts verlautbaren lassen.



seine Freude auszudrücken richtig angefixt zu sein 

ich würde das tempest aber nicht pulvern lassen, ist doch eine geile Farbe das Grün!


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Mai 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was konkret ist Dein Anliegen?
> Ausser Worthülsen hast Du nichts verlautbaren lassen.



die "beschwerde" war ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (11. Mai 2009)

ich finde das grün auch klasse, außerdem sieht der Lack doch noch ganz brauchbar aus


----------



## mountymaus (11. Mai 2009)

Ich würde das Tempest auch in grün lassen.
1. Sieht der Zustand auf dem Bild noch gut aus, inkl. der Decals.
2. Wenn du wieder wartest naja, wer weiß was dann noch so zu dir fliegt  , dann müssen wir uns wieder "Beschwerden" anhören  *
gtistundbleibthalteinfacheinesucht.*​


----------



## Gios88 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Das Tempest hätte ich mir auch fast geholt, in Köln Stimmt`s, sieht doch wirklich noch ganz gut aus.
Die Farbe ist halt Geschmacksache.

Gruß Joachim
____________________________________________________-
http://www.realhp.de/members/stahlrenner/


----------



## gt-kolli (11. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wooooow!!!!
> sehr schick!


ich finds auch schick


----------



## giglio rosso (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo versus, gibt es das Reynoldsgeröhr GT noch irgendwo????


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Hallo versus, gibt es das Reynoldsgeröhr GT noch irgendwo????




schau doch mal in den 2009er gt wettbewerb "hardtail"


----------



## versus (12. Mai 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Hallo versus, gibt es das Reynoldsgeröhr GT noch irgendwo????



zum anschauen findest du es wie david gesagt hat hier

zum kaufen findest du es vermutlich nur mit viiiiel geduld.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update vom Rad meiner Frau, jetzt mit Federgabel:







Gewicht müsste jetzt bei ca. 11kg liegen. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich das Unterteil der Gabel weiss lackiere oder so lasse. Was meint ihr?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen ob ich das Unterteil der Gabel weiss lackiere oder so lasse. Was meint ihr?



NEIN!
Was haben denn alle mit weiss?!?
So siehts doch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Was haben denn alle mit weiss?!?
> So siehts doch gut aus.



Nicht weil weiss ne Trendfarbe ist, sondern weil der Rahmen vorne auch weiss ist


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nicht weil weiss ne Trendfarbe ist, sondern weil der Rahmen vorne auch weiss ist



is mir klar. trotzdem. mainstream nix gut!


----------



## giglio rosso (12. Mai 2009)

@ versus: Na, das hab ich mir wieder fast gedacht..... Als "Neuer" dacht' ich halt: Frag' ich mal.
Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Gios88 (12. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kleines Update vom Rad meiner Frau, jetzt mit Federgabel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo

Das Aggressor sieht Super aus, ich würde die Gabel auch so lassen. Was ist das für ein Lenker den du da Verbaut hast, ich möchte auch mal so einen gebogenen Probieren, ich habe bis jetzt nur Gerade Lenker gefahren.
Wie ist deine Frau damit Zufrieden, und wie Fährt es sich so. 

Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2009)

@Mountymaus und Gios88: wenn man genau hinsieht ist der lack nicht mehr der beste.hat schon hier und dort seine macken.
ich habs jetzt mal gereinigt das muß für den anfang reichen.

steuer- und innenager konnte man alle inne tonne kloppen. werfer ist in den gelenken auch eingerostet gewesen. egal is jetzt eh ein Eingangrad

ja das war das aus nähe Köln.


----------



## Gios88 (12. Mai 2009)

Na den viel Spaß beim Schrauben, ich weis nicht wie es dir geht, wenn ich ein neues Gebrauchtes in meine Sammlung aufnehme, Zerlege ich es sowieso erst ein mal, und mache alles frisch, natürlich ist es immer besser wenn man nicht so viele Teile in die Tonne hauen muss, aber ein Perfektes zu kaufen ist doch auch Langweilig.

Gruß aus Hessen 
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2009)

Gios88 schrieb:


> Das Aggressor sieht Super aus, ich würde die Gabel auch so lassen. Was ist das für ein Lenker den du da Verbaut hast, ich möchte auch mal so einen gebogenen Probieren, ich habe bis jetzt nur Gerade Lenker gefahren. Wie ist deine Frau damit Zufrieden, und wie Fährt es sich so.



Der Lenker ist ein ABR irgendwas, hab ich mal für 15 Eus gekauft. Ähnlich wie der hier: http://www.abrbikes.com/products/handlebars_rage_6.html






Wir haben die erste Tour nach dem Umbau auf Federgabel vorhin gemacht, passt super, die SID spricht butterweich an. Für das Gewicht meiner Frau passt sie perfekt und ist dank Felgenbremse auch nicht zu weich. Der Schaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt, aber erst will ich sichergehen, das die Gabel auch am Rad bleibt.


----------



## Gios88 (12. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info, ich werde mir mal den SQ Lab 316 holen, und Montieren, der soll nach Außage meines Händler sehr gut sein, gerade auf längeren Touren.
http://www.sitzknochen.de/product_info.php/info/p20_SQ-lab-316-Lenker.html

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## Tiensy (15. Mai 2009)

*[email protected],

aus gegebenen Anlass bomb ich Euch heute mal wieder mit Bildern zu. *

*Ein paar kleine Impressionen meines Aufenthalts:*

















*Rush Hour 24/7:*





  





*Aufgrund seiner Einzigartigkeit - heiss begehrt:*





*Weil's so schoen ist:*













Beste Gruesse und weiterhin einen schoenen unfallfreien Sommer.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2009)

Verdammt, ich muss auch wieder einen Streetfighter haben. Tiensy, Dein Rad is verdammt geil


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Mai 2009)

Geiles Teil Tiensy


----------



## Tucana (15. Mai 2009)

Schick schick


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Aufgrund seiner Einzigartigkeit - heiss begehrt:
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

geile bilder! ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der typ sich eher fragt, wie man auf so einem sattel sitzen soll, oder er sehr viel lieber mit dem zassi rumheizen würde, als gleich ins theater zu gehen *


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder eins aus Freilandhaltung:


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2009)

die gabel 
über den rahmen braucht man kein wort verlieren.........


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Mai 2009)

tiensy, geile bilder. viel spaß in ro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. Mai 2009)

Schöne Eindrücke aus deiner derzeitigen Wahlheimat!

Beim Anblick deiner Reifen habe ich aber echt Angst um dich! Soll ich dir einen gebrauchten Satz Reifen mit Profil spendieren und beilegen? 

Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal kurze Zeit mit grauen Ritchey Slicks (Moby Slick?) unterwegs. Nach einem Platzregen hatte ich dann intensiven Kontakt mit Asphalt der Sorte Extragrob. 

Du hast eine PM!

Gruß Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2009)

Sieht eher danach aus, als wenn Dir der Rahmen zu gross ist. Ansonsten aber auch nicht übel.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sieht eher danach aus, als wenn Dir der Rahmen zu gross ist. Ansonsten aber auch nicht übel.


Wenn du mich meinst?!
Nö, der Rahmen passt! Ich musste da nur, recht steiler und rutschiger Trail, den Sattel ganz versenken!


----------



## loboman (15. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal was ist eure meinung dazu.ich bin am überlegen in mein lobo Dh ne Fox 40 einzubauen.Zu krass oder machbar??


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst?!
> Nö, der Rahmen passt! Ich musste da nur, recht steiler und rutschiger Trail, den Sattel ganz versenken!



Ja Dich meinte ich.



loboman schrieb:


> Sagt mal was ist eure meinung dazu.ich bin am überlegen in mein lobo Dh ne Fox 40 einzubauen.Zu krass oder machbar??



Probiers aus. Bin gespannt wie es aussieht 

Warum nicht gleich ne Supermonster?


----------



## giglio rosso (15. Mai 2009)

Tja nun hab ich mal ne Frage. 
Ich fahre seit Neuestem ein GT Borrego (1996). Und finde das richtig, richtig gut. Klasse Geometrie, wendig, nicht nervös. Einfach gut - und pfeilschnell.
Allerdngs auch etwas für Hartgesottene, wenn es über harte, kleinverblockte Strecken runtergeht. Da fallen mir auf langen Bergabpassagen fast die Plomben raus. Mit V-Brakes bräuchte man weniger Kraft in den Armen und man könnte etwas besser abdämpfen. Aber ich will am Borrego weiter Cantis.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Federgabel. Kann man an das Borrego eine Federgabel einbauen, ohne dass das Fahrverhalten leidet? Wenn ja, welche? Oder gibt es einen anderen klassischen (90er Jahre oder früher) Stahlrahmen, der gut ausgelegt ist für eine kurze Federgabel.
Gerne auch ein leichterer Rahmen (z.B. Bravado oder so).
Was sind denn euere Vorschläge für mein Problem (abgesehen vom Vorschlag auf Kunststoffplomben zu wechseln, die nicht so viel träge Masse aufweisen )?????

Herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## SpeedyR (15. Mai 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> Sagt mal was ist eure meinung dazu.ich bin am überlegen in mein lobo Dh ne Fox 40 einzubauen.Zu krass oder machbar??



zu krass,zu neu und zu fett

Selbst wenn dann machts sie nur auf 150mm getravelt sinn (geometrie),aber so geht viel von der Performance verloren (bin sie 2 Jahre gefahren)

Ps:Welcher Jahrgang ist die '40?

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## loboman (15. Mai 2009)

die neue boxxer 09 scheidet da auch aus,oder?Zu viel federweg und die einbaulämge!!Bei beiden denk ich mal


----------



## SpeedyR (15. Mai 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> die neue boxxer 09 scheidet da auch aus,oder?Zu viel federweg und die einbaulämge!!Bei beiden denk ich mal



Tausche doch einfach den alten Rahmen.wouala-es passen ALLE Gabeln.Primär zum heizen gibts besseres!

P:Lobo verträgt max eine ältere 150/180er Boxxer oder Dorado.Singelcrown darf man einem reinrassigen DH Racerahmen ned antun.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Mai 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Tja nun hab ich mal ne Frage.
> Ich fahre seit Neuestem ein GT Borrego (1996). Und finde das richtig, richtig gut. Klasse Geometrie, wendig, nicht nervös. Einfach gut - und pfeilschnell.
> Allerdngs auch etwas für Hartgesottene, wenn es über harte, kleinverblockte Strecken runtergeht. Da fallen mir auf langen Bergabpassagen fast die Plomben raus. Mit V-Brakes bräuchte man weniger Kraft in den Armen und man könnte etwas besser abdämpfen. Aber ich will am Borrego weiter Cantis.
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Federgabel. Kann man an das Borrego eine Federgabel einbauen, ohne dass das Fahrverhalten leidet? Wenn ja, welche? Oder gibt es einen anderen klassischen (90er Jahre oder früher) Stahlrahmen, der gut ausgelegt ist für eine kurze Federgabel.
> ...



Schönes Rad! Ich finde die Idee sehr gut es so zu lassen und dir eher ein anderes gefedertes zuzulegen.
Stahlrahmen mit Federgabelgeometrie kannst du dir momentan im GT-Wettbewerb Kategorie Hardtail ansehen. Da gibt es ein Tequesta von Sassy, ein Bravado von Zaskar-Le, ein Psyclone von bonelesschicken und ein Psyclone von mir. Alles feine Stahlrahmen mit Federgabel. Die drei ersten Bikes sind stammen aus Anfang/Mitte 90er und haben dementsprechend ältere Gabeln mit recht kurzer Einbauhöhe. Meiner ist von 99 und kann mit einer aktuellen 80er Gabel gefahren werden - und wie   

Welche Modelle mit Federgabel ausgestattet waren kannst du dir hier anschauen


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Mai 2009)

@giglio rosso: cantis mit v-brake bremsschuhen? wär ne idee.


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Mai 2009)

Downgrade..  Vorne verrichtet nun eine Judy C ihren Dienst, da mir beim Zusammensetzen meiner SL die Top Caps gesprungen sind....
Bei Plastikgewinden sollte man wohl doch besser den Drehmo benutzen. (4 - 5 nm)
Wer was passendes hat, bitte melden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2009)

Gerade abgeholt, keine 30 km von mir entfernt:



(Dank an FlodAcroid für den netten Hinweis im Auktionswarnungsthread)
dafür ist dieses Projekt bis auf weiteres auf Eis gelegt



Das Continiuum ist in einen super Zustand, einzig der Hintere Reifen ist fast runter.


So langsam wird es eng

Habe da gleich mal eine Frage zu der Reifengröße. 700D = ertro 587. Gibt es aber anscheinend nicht mehr(oder doch). Was passt da nun eher Ertro 584 oder 590?
In beiden Größen gibt es von Schwalbe den Marathon.


----------



## giglio rosso (16. Mai 2009)

Wow! Danke! Bin ja auch immer kreativ. Aber V-Brake Bremsschuhe an Cantis? Da geh ich direkt mal ans Basteln!
@versus: Mann Versus! Klare Aussagen. Perfekte Informationen. Für die Infos hätte ich mich ohne Hilfe "wundgesucht". Danke


----------



## Tiensy (17. Mai 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> die neue boxxer 09 scheidet da auch aus,oder?Zu viel federweg und die einbaulämge!!Bei beiden denk ich mal



Wie waere es hiermit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/rock-shox-boxxe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Im Moment faehrst Du eine Fox 36, oder? Was passt Dir an der Gabel denn nicht. Hab in ferner Zukunft vor ein Lobo mit Fox 36 aufzubauen...

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Wow! Danke! Bin ja auch immer kreativ. Aber V-Brake Bremsschuhe an Cantis? Da geh ich direkt mal ans Basteln!



musst du nix basteln...
gibts doch zu kaufen. avid shorty 4/6 und shimpanso br-r550
ich hab an meinem bridgestone die shorty 4 und find die sehr gut.


----------



## loboman (17. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wie waere es hiermit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/rock-shox-boxxe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...


 Ich bin mit der gabel super zufrieden,auch das ganze fahrverhalten ist super.Es ist nur so ein gedanke gewessen,da mir die boxxer und die Fox 40 schon immer gereizt haben.Das Lobo sieht mit ner Doppelbrückengabel noch nen tick besser aus.nur die frage ist wie ist das fahrverhalten mit so einer gabel.


----------



## Tiensy (17. Mai 2009)

Wie bei Rafa auch ist in meinem Lobo eine Dorado DH eingebaut. Angegebene 180mm Federweg. Messbare 172mm nutzbar. Die Dorado baut fuer eine Doppelbrueckengabel recht niedrig, dennoch wuerde ich nach wie vor behaupten, dass der Lenkwinkel immernoch eher zu flach als zu steil ist. (Trotz Verstellung des Trunnions)

Kommt letztendlich aber wohl auch darauf an was Du mit dem Lobo anstellst und wo Du Dich damit aufhaelst. Wenn Du ab und an mal bergauf treten musst, dann ist alles +180mm fehl am Platz.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wie waere es hiermit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/rock-shox-boxxe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



Da steht ja Jim DeChamp auf der Krone

Nitro Circus is geil


----------



## loboman (17. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wie bei Rafa auch ist in meinem Lobo eine Dorado DH eingebaut. Angegebene 180mm Federweg. Messbare 172mm nutzbar. Die Dorado baut fuer eine Doppelbrueckengabel recht niedrig, dennoch wuerde ich nach wie vor behaupten, dass der Lenkwinkel immernoch eher zu flach als zu steil ist. (Trotz Verstellung des Trunnions)
> 
> Kommt letztendlich aber wohl auch darauf an was Du mit dem Lobo anstellst und wo Du Dich damit aufhaelst. Wenn Du ab und an mal bergauf treten musst, dann ist alles +180mm fehl am Platz.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## loboman (17. Mai 2009)

Eins muss ich dir sagen,dein Lobo mit der Dorado ist der Hammer.Das bike ist richtig geil.Die Obtik und auswahl der Koponenten ist dir pefekt gelungen.Bike des Monats in meinen Augen.


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Mai 2009)

Nich lange überlegen.zugreifen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Top Gabel fürs Lobo.Machste dir nen Satz schönen Decals -Perfekt!

Ps:Ich glaube ,ich sollte mein Lobo langsam wieder reaktivieren für ne kleine Bewegungsfahrt.

@Loboman:is der 'Buck derzeit gut fahrbar?


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Mai 2009)

ne Boxxer will er ja scheinbar net....


----------



## gtbiker (17. Mai 2009)

Mal ein Update von meinem Tempest 

















Gruß


----------



## ocupator (17. Mai 2009)

Mein ZASKAR TEAM CUSTUM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Mal ein Update von meinem Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht aus als könnte es mal ein fahrrad werden


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2009)

ocupator schrieb:


> Mein ZASKAR TEAM CUSTUM...



Den Rahmen möchtest Du nicht zufällig verkaufen? Ich suche genau so einen


----------



## divergent! (18. Mai 2009)

@gtbiker:

die gabel wirkt irgendwie dürr im vergleich zum rahmen, was kommt noch so dran?


----------



## gtbiker (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Gabel wirkt echt ziemlich dünne aber das war damals halt so 
Der Laufradsatz wird ein Anderer werden (dauert aber noch) und ansonsten wird es "artgerecht" mit STX (-RC) Zeugs aufgebaut, so wie ich es vor 11 Jahren gekauft habe. Mein erstes Mountainbike.


----------



## goegolo (19. Mai 2009)

@gtbiker: Hast Du den Rahmen selber entlackt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass durch Politiur ein mit BB vergleichbares Finish zu erzielen ist.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2009)

ja, selbst entlackt, vor ca. 6 Jahren, war vorher Boss Red. 
Seitdem unbehandelt gelassen weil mir das dumpfe/matte mehr gefällt als BB etc., ist aber möglich.
Gruß


----------



## cknumbaone (19. Mai 2009)

So hier mal nach Jahren mein Zaskar:
97er 18"(is mir ne Spur zu gross. mein 16er wurde geklaut und es gab zu dem zeitpunkt keinen 16er im Handel)
Rockshox SID
Magura Louise, HS 33
Vorbau/Stütze Kore
Mix aus XT/XTR
die alten Panaracer Dart/Smoke Kombi musste ich gegen Nobbys tauschen da sie spröde waren
Sattel Selle TransAm Max

I love it.


chris


----------



## Tucana (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch der hier, oder? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1264057&postcount=275

Hab auch den selben ... meiner Meinung nach der edelste Zasakar von GT (wegen CNC Fräsungen)!


----------



## cknumbaone (19. Mai 2009)

nein ist nicht der aus dem link
ich habe mir den damals neu gekauft und selber aufgebaut/bauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (19. Mai 2009)

Ich meine nicht, ob es genau der ist, sondern Baujahr und Fertigung. 

Sowas halt:


----------



## cknumbaone (19. Mai 2009)

ja, das isser. wie meiner....


----------



## gtbiker (20. Mai 2009)

11 Jahre ist es nun her, dass ich als kleiner Stapfer ein richtiges MTB brauchte, nachdem ich jahrelang mit einem 21kg schweren pink-schwarzen Stadtrad durch die Wälder gefetzt bin. Gepäckträger und feste Schutzbleche als Geschwüre der Stadt und des Regens.
11Jahre in denen das Tempest als Wettkampfbike, Dirtbike und Stadtrad in den unwürdigsten Umständen bewegt wurde. 

Damals als der kleine "Sturm" extra über 600km angeliefert wurde, als man noch Cats, Winoras und Corratecs im Hochglanzprospekt bestaunte, als man sämtliche Produktnummern von Shimano noch auswendig konnte, als eine Mag21 am eigenen Bike genauso weit weg war wie XT oder gar XTR Geraffel, als man Samstag abends vor dem Wettkampf noch eben schnell zum örtlichen Supermarkt gelaufen ist um einen Smoke für freche 22DM zu kaufen weil der Hinterreifen seit Wochen chronisch am fasern war, ja damals; da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Dann folgte eine sehr rasante Zeit im nationalen Rennzirkus. 
Wettkämpfe und Training bestimmte das Sein. Trainieren bis zum Umkippen; um dann im Rennen durchgereicht zu werden. Spaß und Erfahrung sammeln war die Devise. Und das hat bestens geklappt.
Jedes Wochenende Rennstrecke besichtigen, Vorbelastung, Wettkampf.
Jedes Wochenende Vollgas im Feld. 
Freunde? Ja, meine Feinde. Als Freunde treffen; im Rennen Feinde werden. Ganz einfach.
Fanta-Gelage, Jugendherbergsleben, Sonnenbrand und Lattenkontrolle; keine Ironie, kein Sarkasmus; Leben.
Die V-Brakes wurden durch Magura HS33 Frog Edition getauscht nachdem das x-te male die Bremsbeläge verschlissen waren und man mit der Bremsleitung bei Nässe nicht mehr zu Rande kam. Felgenverschleiss kannte nur der Duden.
Das Taschengeld von 2 Monaten wurde in ein Paar Onza-Barends gesteckt, um sie sofort zu kürzen und auf der Unterseite mit Löchern zu versehen. Gewichtersparniss bringt die Sekunden.

Es folgte die Zeit des Teamsponsorings. Andere Sponsoren, anderes Bike für die Wettkämpfe. Das GT wurde als Dirtbike aufgebaut um Technik und die nicht vorhandenen Downhillfähigkeiten zu verbessern. Fette Federgabel, dicke Reifen, niedriger Sattel; genau wie heute. Maximiert auf ein Minimum an Zweck.

Was daraufhin folgte ist klar; Interessenverlagerung.  
Weiterhin Training, jetzt aber öde und quälend. Das war der langsame aber sichere Tod eines Abschnittes im Leben; der Beste. 
Heute würde man umgangssprachlich "Absturz" sagen, zivilisierter; "sozialer Abstieg". Damals sagten meine Eltern immer "Pubertät".
Wie der Mensch, so das Bike; Veränderung erfährt Jeder und Alles.
Eine Bremse, ein Gang, dünnste Slicks und Farbe ab. Schnell und gefährlich, auch als Kurier.

Erneuter Sponsorwechsel, erneuter Rahmenwechsel und erneutes Interessenwechsel brachten das endgültige Aus des Rummels. Der GT-Rahmen wurde an die verstaubte Wand des Schuppens gehängt, der Sturm war aus. 

2009; seit einigen Jahren wieder schwer im alten Bereich unterwegs, Spaß als Motivation. 

Die Gegenwart ist das Ende der Geschichte.

Und das Tempest?
Nun ja, es steht wieder vor mir; fast so wie früher.
Noch lange nicht fertig. So oder so.






Viele Grüße



p.s.: Mehr Bilder im Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/15062


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 11 Jahre ist es nun her...



...die Vorrede hat etwas magisches - aber so war es halt "damals". Was waren das doch für Zeiten: weitgehend frei von Verpflichtungen, viel Zeit, Abenteuer und Spaß ohne Ende. Warmes Essen stand ja immer vollautomatisch auf dem Tisch. Aber hilft ja nichts - neue Abschnitte bringen neue Chancen und neue Erlebnisse. Aber Tewje hat schon recht, das war schon eine besondere Zeit...

Achso: schön, dass Du Dein erstes richtiges Rad noch hast!
Ebenso schön, dass es jetzt für die nächsten 11 Jahre fit gemacht wurde.

So soll es sein.
Christian


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (20. Mai 2009)

Hier mein GT Saddleback im aktuellen Fixie-Umbau Update. Mehr Bilder in  der Never stop Pedaling Galerie...

Ich hab hier übrigens noch kein wirklich hässliches GT gesehen - gibt´s das überhaupt???


----------



## cknumbaone (20. Mai 2009)

Hell-on-Wheelz schrieb:


> Hier mein GT Saddleback im aktuellen Fixie-Umbau Update. Mehr Bilder in  der Never stop Pedaling Galerie...
> 
> Ich hab hier übrigens noch kein wirklich hässliches GT gesehen - gibt´s das überhaupt???



eeehmmm, sorry, ääähh,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (20. Mai 2009)

:d


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Mai 2009)

@ gtbiker:  Sehr schöner und wehmütiger Blick in die Vergangenheit. Aber im Gegensatz zu früher kann man sich das Zeug jetzt halbwegs leisten  Mein erstes richtiges selbstverdientes Bike hatte ich mir vor 9 Jahren gekauft und hatte noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Mountainbikes. Der Händler hat mir leider mein Kästle viel zu groß verkauft  aber ich habe mein Bike geliebt....


----------



## Tucana (20. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube jeder hat sein erstes, richtiges MB geliebt - bei mir wars Gott sei Dank ein GT


----------



## goegolo (20. Mai 2009)

@gtbiker: Interessante Geschichte, ich glaube diese Unterbrechung erlebt fast jeder von uns. Umso schöner wenn wir zum alten Interesse zurück finden und uns die Traumteile von damals endlich leisten können, sie besitzen auch dann weit mehr als nur den materiellen Wert . Mein erstes Bike war übrigens ein Diamond Back, das bei einem Verkehrsunfall zerstört wurde. An den Wiederaufbau habe ich mich aus sentimentalen Gründen bislang nicht heran getraut und behalte es vorläufig wohl lieber in guter Erinnerung. 

Ps.: Deine Sattelklemme solltest Du besser noch umdrehen, das Sattelrohr ist zumindest bei meinem Tempest vorne geschlitzt.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2009)

@hell-on-wheelz: Du machst das doch mit Absicht, oder?


----------



## gtbiker (20. Mai 2009)

Danke 
Ja, die Sattelklemme muss noch rumgedreht werden. Ein paar andere Dinge müssen auch noch gemacht werden. 
Komme gerade von der ersten kleineren Ausfahrt und muss sagen 
Viele Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> @ gtbiker:  Sehr schöner und wehmütiger Blick in die Vergangenheit. Aber im Gegensatz zu früher kann man sich das Zeug jetzt halbwegs leisten



Genau so, und nicht anders. Da werden Erinnerungen an die eigene wilde Phase wach ... wobei die bei mir noch lange nicht zuende ist 



Beaufighter schrieb:


> Mein erstes richtiges selbstverdientes Bike hatte ich mir vor 9 Jahren gekauft und hatte noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Mountainbikes. Der Händler hat mir leider mein Kästle viel zu groß verkauft  aber ich habe mein Bike geliebt....



Meins hab ich vor 15 Jahren gekauft, und der Händler hat es mir viel zu klein verkauft, ein Scott Impulse in 16 Zoll und Damen-Geometrie, Oberrohr nur 53cm lang. Ich habs mit einem 150er Vorbau gefahren und langer Stütze und dann hats trotzdem gepasst. Ich habs so 5 Jahre gehabt, dann wurde es leider gestohlen. Das hätte jetzt perfekt für meine Frau gepasst, aber hat nich sollen sein. So richtig hochwertig wars nicht, 4130er Cromo Rahmen und Gabel, STX-Gruppe. Aber war mein erstes richtiges MTB. Davor ein Mars-MTB von Quelle für 299,- Mark, das hat kein Jahr gehalten. GT konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten ... bei dem Scott-Händler stand damals ein rotes RTS3 ... so eins möchte ich irgendwann mal aufbauen, und mir den Traum noch erfüllen.


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, das Kästle 8.5 degree war meine gelbe Leidenschaft, aber wie schon geschrieben viel zu groß, so dass ich wenns kniffelig und steil wurde immer auf der Nase gelandet bin. Eine Leidenschaft, die Leiden schafft. Und ich habe immer gedacht, ich kanns einfach nicht. Wurde eines besseren belehrt mit einem Rahmen, der dann endlich passte. So wurden alle Teile ans Cube geschraubt und der Kästle Stahlrahmen hängt an der Wand. Das zukünftige Bike soll ja ein GT werden und ich drücke mir bei euren wahnsinns Bikes immer die Nase platt am Bildschirm...sabber sabber


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2009)

Bitte sabbern Sie jetzt:

Mein 2007er Zaskar bzw. Rennmaschine:







Mein 2006er Zaskar, Gebrauchs- bzw. Tourenrad:






Und mein 2009er Sanction 1.0, bereit für die morgige Tour:


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bitte sabbern Sie jetzt:


Moment ich muss mal den Bildschirm trocken wischen 
Morgen auf Tour? Na dann viel Spass bei den Horden von Wanderer. Salomfahren ist wohl eher angesagt, obwohl man ja mit dem Sanction auf schön abseits fahren kann! Ist das ein Garmin GPS am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2009)

Wir fahren keine Wanderrouten, sondern versteckte Trails, die es hier in MV tatsächlich gibt 

Ja das am Lenker ist ein Garmin Edge 705, für mich eine echte Offenbarung, der beste Bike-Computer den ich bisher hatte.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun ein kleiner Zwischenstand vom Bravado LE....wie ihr seht..ein paar Teile fehlen noch..







VG
Peter


----------



## goegolo (20. Mai 2009)

@TigersClaw: Sachma, woher bekomme ich denn am besten so einen schönen neueren Zaskar Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme? Das Sanction ist ja auch ganz schick


----------



## cleiende (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Peru,

das ist Dir zu gross, nehme ich gerne ;-)
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @TigersClaw: Sachma, woher bekomme ich denn am besten so einen schönen neueren Zaskar Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme? Das Sanction ist ja auch ganz schick



Da fragst Du am besten mal das GT-TEAM, welcher Händler Dir die Rahmen besorgen kann. Meine beiden stammen von Transalp24, da gibts aber leider keine mehr.


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Mai 2009)

Hier gibts noch Zaskar´s


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Mai 2009)

aber 550 für nen normalen ´07 zaskar team rahmen ist wohl vollkommen überzogen
da lieber warten und bei ebay suchen.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2009)

ebaywortakrobat schrieb:
			
		

> Pure Lebensfreude erleben - Vertrauen Sie dem Gefühl ausgelassener Fröhlichkeit!



...dafür ist es doch schon fast wieder preiswert


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Mai 2009)

Bei Transalp24 waren die auch net sooo viel günstiger.. 
Mir sind die auch etwas zu teuer.. Besonders der Jubi-Rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Mai 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei Transalp24 waren die auch net sooo viel günstiger..
> Mir sind die auch etwas zu teuer.. Besonders der Jubi-Rahmen..



Doch waren sie, ich hab 300,- pro Stück gezahlt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Mai 2009)

hmm, hatte die teurer in Erinnerung.. Warum hab ich da net zugeschlagen..


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Doch waren sie, ich hab 300,- pro Stück gezahlt.



bei fahrrad linß auf egay gabs auch mal ein paar für 300,-...


----------



## ZUM 2.0 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier! Hätte nicht gedacht das es hier so viele Verrückte gibt.  Hier ist mein Schatz:


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo und willkommen bei uns mit Deiner schwarzen Straßenfeile 

Hier noch ein weiterer Artgenosse (erste Ausfahrt nach dem Umbau):





@peru: seeeehr schön wird's!


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier nun ein kleiner Zwischenstand vom Bravado LE....wie ihr seht..ein paar Teile fehlen noch..
> 
> ...



oh mann, auch hier ein gewissen-reminder 
irgendwie sitze ich zur zeit einfach viel lieber auf dem rad, als in der werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnB (21. Mai 2009)

so, nach gestriger Bastelaktion ist endlich mein Zaskar (fast) fertig, ein paar kleine Details ausgenommen. Nachdem mir im Herbst mein Arrowhead geklaut wurde, wollte ich doch wieder ein Hardtail haben, diesmal ein richtiges...

Zaskar frost red 20"


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Mai 2009)

*FERTIG* 


Heute war Jungfernfahrt. Bis auf das ich die bremsbeläge wechseln muß wunderbar.


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Mai 2009)

Schön!
Ist das eine Duke Race?
Die Kurbel ist zwar sehr schön, ich würde aber der Optik wegen auf ein etwas massiveres Modell wechseln (passend zum dicken Unterrohr).

Philip


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2009)

sieht sehr gut aus. ich hätte bei antrieb/schaltung evtl. zu etwas aktuellerem gegriffen, aber wenn das alte zeuchs gut funtkioniert 

die gabel in schwarz wäre natürlich auch noch was, aber auch so würde ich es direkt nehmen


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Reise-/Stadtrad ist fertig



GT Continuum in 20"


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mein Reise-/Stadtrad ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> GT Continuum in 20"



700D wheels??  Very nice!


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Mai 2009)

Yes, 700D with new Conti Tires


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Yes, 700D with new Conti Tires



Conti??? is still making a tire that fits the 700D rim?  I wonder why they don;t offer it in the US?


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

mein i-Drive5


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

mein Zaskar LE 1993


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2009)

Mit Ausnahme des Flaschenhalters eine sehr geile Maschine (das I-Drive)!


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

noch eins vom Zaskar LE


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Mai 2009)

schönes zaskar 

sind die decals original? hab ich so noch nie gesehen.

wo ich die roten naben an deinem fully so sehe werd ich wohl meine roten doch behalten. habe hier noch rote gt hadleys und wollte erst verkaufen aber sind halt hadleys.


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

aus den guten alten Zeiten verblieben, wird fast nicht mehr bewegt. 
Ein schönes Stück Erinnerung.


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

Für die fahrt in die Stadt, oder überall dort hin wo ich meine anderen Bikes nie stehen lassen würde! Aber ein GT mußte es sein. Ach ja meine Frau fährt es viel sieht man an der Sattelhöhe!


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

Die Decals am Zaskar mußte ich, nach dem ich keine Orginalen für dieses Baujahr bekommen habe, selbst konstruieren, habe sie plotten lassen. 
Not macht erfinderisch.


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2009)

herzlich willkommen - eine sehr coole flotte hast du da!

beim idrive gibt es zwar ein paar sachen, die mir persönlich nicht so gefallen(sattel/tasche, flaha, zwirbelspeichen), aber das ist trotzdem eines der schönsten aktuellen idrives, die hier je gepostet wurden - rot mit schwarz 

auch das zaskar ist sehr schön anzuschauen 

gruss in die alte heimat


----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir ein freundliches 

Viel Spaß im Club der "Verrückten". Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst in versus alter Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (28. Mai 2009)

benutzt du beim fully den flaschenhalter auch für flaschen? an der stelle ist der doch nur was fürn akku im nachtbetrieb oder?


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Mai 2009)

Das I-Drive find ich in dieser Farbkombi sehr schön. 

Ist das eine Z3  in Deinem Zassi??? sieht so nach weniger als 80mm FW aus.


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

War auch für den Flaschen Akku gedacht, kommt allerdings wieder weg, weil ich auf Sigma Mirage umgestiegen bin und ich keinen Flaschenhalter mehr benötige.





divergent! schrieb:


> benutzt du beim fully den flaschenhalter auch für flaschen? an der stelle ist der doch nur was fürn akku im nachtbetrieb oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Mai 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier nun ein kleiner Zwischenstand vom Bravado LE....wie ihr seht..ein paar Teile fehlen noch..
> 
> ...



ich wollte sie mal beisammen sehen...







ich komme leoder im moment nicht weiter...


----------



## gtmichl (28. Mai 2009)

Am Zassi ist eine Z2 Bam und am Palomar eine normale Z2 haben je nach einstellung 75/80mm die Z1 die ich eine Zeit lang am Zaskar gefahren bin hatte zwar einiges mehr Federweg, allerdings war es uphill aufgrung der Geometrie einfach zu mühsam die Z2 ist für dieses Baujahr wirklich erste Sahne. 

Das I-Drive habe ich gerade erst aufgebaut, ich werde mich an manchen Details noch austoben. Aufgrund einer neuen Beleuchtung fällt der Flaschenhalter für den Akku weg, Die Rapidfirehebel sind im Moment nur eine Notlösung, weil ich noch keine XTR 952er  bekommen habe.


----------



## divergent! (28. Mai 2009)

gtmichl schrieb:


> War auch für den Flaschen Akku gedacht, kommt allerdings wieder weg, weil ich auf Sigma Mirage umgestiegen bin und ich keinen Flaschenhalter mehr benötige.




die mirage hab ich auch...kauf dir lieber was anderes. nach 1,5 stunden und allen beiden lampen ist der akku alle. die macht nicht lange freude, vom licht her ist sie aber ok.

was sind das für naben? sehen aus wie rotaz oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (28. Mai 2009)

Endlich wieder eine vernünftige Gabel 
Standrohreinheit und Topcaps von einer Judy XC, Rest SL 
runtergetravelt auf 63mm
Dazu neue Laufräder mit 752 XT Naben, Mavic SUP 519 und schwarzen Speichen.
Neuer Schaltgriff 9.0 SL mit blauem Sharktooth. 
Lenker von Humpert.
Neue Reifen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Mai 2009)

gtmichl schrieb:


>


 
Gedrehte Speichen und Alu-Nippel,wenn das mal gut geht.
Ansonsten sehr schöne Komponenten!! Rot-Schwarz ist ne schöne Kombi


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich wollte sie mal beisammen sehen...






Entschuldigung, aber das war eine Steilvorlage 

Was mir auffällt: perus und meines sind von den Farbübergängen sehr ähnlich. Davids sieht insbesondere am Sitzrohr völlig anders aus; der Farbübergang setzt hier viel weiter unten an. Weiß da jemand etwas darüber? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass für das "team scream" eine einheitliche Schablone verwendet wurde. Oder doch nicht?  Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. Vielleicht hat unser englischer Kollege hier auch ein paar Infos für uns?


----------



## blizzord (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Bike GT Zaskar Team 2007
Was meint Ihr noch ne weiße Rock Shox Reba?
und nen weißen Sattel?


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde die Gabel schwarz lassen, dazu ein schwarzer Sattel.


----------



## blizzord (29. Mai 2009)

ja stimmt irgendwie steht dem bike das schwarz,
aber die Tora 302 muss wech, die wiegt einfach zuviel
ne schwarze Reba kommt bestimmt gut :=)

grüße


----------



## gtmichl (29. Mai 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Gedrehte Speichen und Alu-Nippel,wenn das mal gut geht.
> Ansonsten sehr schöne Komponenten!! Rot-Schwarz ist ne schöne Kombi


Wurzelspeichung und Alunippel fahr ich am Zaskar seit 1994 und das wirklich auch im härtesten Einsatz. Ich hatte noch nie einen Speichenbruch. Ich hab dem Zaskar vor zwei Jahren eine neue Felge am Hinterrad gegönnt die alte war an den Bremsflanken wirklich durch, mein Laufradguru Speichte mir meine alte Hugi Narbe neu ein, und ich habe es nicht bereut. Ich hab im Forum viele Diskusionen über Wurzelspeichung gelesen, hier in Freiburg fahren einige wirklich "schwergewichtige" Jungs (und ich bin auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht) einige Jahre mit Wurzelspeichung und das ohne Pannen. Mir haben zwei Trailprofis hier in Freiburg erzählt das Andi Kromer damals an seinem GT die Speichen vom gleichen Laufradhersteller drehen lassen hat.


----------



## gtmichl (29. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen - eine sehr coole flotte hast du da!
> 
> beim idrive gibt es zwar ein paar sachen, die mir persönlich nicht so gefallen(sattel/tasche, flaha, zwirbelspeichen), aber das ist trotzdem eines der schönsten aktuellen idrives, die hier je gepostet wurden - rot mit schwarz
> 
> ...


Hallo versus,
der Hauptteil war fertig am i-drive Detailverliebt hab ich mir meine Teile zusammengesucht, aber dann kommt der Drang fertig zu werden, man will das Teil endlich fahren und man geht Kompromisse ein. Mir selbst gefallen einigee Details auch noch nicht so richtig, aber wenn ich überlege, daß ich am Zassi fast 14 Jahre rumgeschraubt habe, bin ich hier schon ganz schön weit. Ich bekomm noch ein dringend benötigtes Teil von einem Mitglied hier aus dem Forum, dem ich hier auch noch mal für die super Unterstützung danken wollte, kingmoe hat mir sehr geholfen diesen Rahmen wieder flott zu bekommen, denn was ich da im ebay ersteigert hatte entpuppte sich erstmal als unvollständiger, mutwillig zerstörter Schrott, der einiges an Geld vür die Restaurierung verschlang.


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Mai 2009)

gtmichl schrieb:


> Wurzelspeichung und Alunippel fahr ich am Zaskar seit 1994 und das wirklich auch im härtesten Einsatz. Ich hatte noch nie einen Speichenbruch. Ich hab dem Zaskar vor zwei Jahren eine neue Felge am Hinterrad gegönnt die alte war an den Bremsflanken wirklich durch, mein Laufradguru Speichte mir meine alte Hugi Narbe neu ein, und ich habe es nicht bereut. Ich hab im Forum viele Diskusionen über Wurzelspeichung gelesen, hier in Freiburg fahren einige wirklich "schwergewichtige" Jungs (und ich bin auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht) einige Jahre mit Wurzelspeichung und das ohne Pannen. Mir haben zwei Trailprofis hier in Freiburg erzählt das Andi Kromer damals an seinem GT die Speichen vom gleichen Laufradhersteller drehen lassen hat.



Ich hab auch schon aufgespeicht. Und da man immer sehr viel Spannung auf die Speichen bringen muss hab ich mich das nie mit Alu-Nippeln "getraut".. Habe deswegen eher Angst um die Nippel. Nicht um die Speichen..  
Stabil ist das ganze.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2009)

gtmichl schrieb:


> Ich bekomm noch ein dringend benötigtes Teil von einem Mitglied hier aus dem Forum, dem ich hier auch noch mal für die super Unterstützung danken wollte...



Gern geschehen, das Bike ist echt klasse geworden. Ach ja, der Hermes-Bote ist unterwegs und sollte Anfang der Woche das "Missing Link" bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SplashingKrusty (29. Mai 2009)

blizzord schrieb:


> ja stimmt irgendwie steht dem bike das schwarz,
> aber die Tora 302 muss wech, die wiegt einfach zuviel
> ne schwarze Reba kommt bestimmt gut :=)
> 
> grüße




Hab an meinem 2005er Zaskar Team seit n paar Tagen ne 09er Reba in Schwarz. Sieht gut aus und fährt sich noch viel besser. Bin von dieser Gabel absolut begeistert.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2009)

SNEAK-PREVIEW


eben noch im karton.......






und schon fast fertig. leider hab ich im zorn über die mutwillig geschändete sattelstütze das vordere bremskabel platt gemacht. die rottöne sind natürlich nicht gleich, aber es verspielt sich ganz gut... jetzt noch schwarze avid oder precision hebel und bremsen, eine schwarze cooks und gut iss....













p.s. ne gt sattelstütze in schwarz für mich ???? keiner....????


----------



## Triturbo (29. Mai 2009)

Gabel und Naben passen super ! Schönes Rad


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Mai 2009)

wenn das Richter nen 16"ner gewesen wäre hätte das jetzt hier gestanden.. 
Aber ist ja in gute Hände gekommen..


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2009)

Schönes Richter!
Hab da gleich mal ne Frage zu: Wurde das Richter nicht nur 1 Jahr angeboten?
Frage deshalb, weil meins hinten ne U-Brake hat


----------



## korat (29. Mai 2009)

hey, willkommen im club!
ich finds schön, daß du es weitestgehend naturbelassen möchtest.

das richter 8.0 gabs 1992 in schwarz mit u-brake und 1993 in rot mit canties.


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2009)

Und in Grün


----------



## Beelzebub (29. Mai 2009)

Schönes Richter. Ich frage mich nur wie Du das vorne mit Dieser Bremse und der SID bewerkstelligen willst


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2009)

danke! 

meins ist ´92 im november gebaut worden. das bleibt.... und korat, dass ist dann schon kräftig modifiziert. lrs, gabel, kurbel und bremsen, da ist dann nicht mehr viel originales über...  auf jeden fall freu ich mich über das prächtige rot (ähemmm versusfarben)... und zudem ist es gerettet worden!

sacht mal, wieviele haben wir denn jetzt hier???

@dennis

morgen ist banktag...




@beelzebub

wg dem fehlenden hanger!? weiter oben steht in meinem ersten beitrag was von anderen bremsen! hoffe deine neugier ist damit befriedigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes Geröhr uns super Bilder!


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2009)

@hoeckle

Das ist wirklich ein schönes und zudem seltenes GT. Diese Titandinger (Zingxang heißen sie doch?) hat ja mittlerweile jeder Dritte hier. 

Auf meiner, nach oben offenen Richterskala, steht er auch weit oben. 

Moment, bei Richterskala kommt mir diese nette Musikkapelle in den Sinn:












Fünf auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala. - Der Ausschlag deiner Skala liegt jetzt bei... (grübel, zähl, grübel,zähl) - Hoppla, ich glaube du überholst mich langsam. 

Wie sieht es mit den Schaltaugen aus? Sollen wir ordern? 

Und ab...

Tom


----------



## JohnB (30. Mai 2009)

gestern in der Abendsonne...


----------



## divergent! (30. Mai 2009)

du kannst ja nix dafür daß du so groß bist aber solche riesigen rahmenhöhen sehen irgendwie immer schrecklich aus mit 26".

technisch aber schöner aufbau


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2009)

Die Grösse geht aber noch. Hässlich wirds erst, wenn am Steuerkopf zwischen Unter- und Oberrohr ein grösserer Abstand ist.


----------



## divergent! (30. Mai 2009)

so hier mal ein bild meines blasphemischen aufbaus.

leider wurde mir von soul kozak eine lefty nabe mit 32 und nicht mit 28 loch geliefert. die ist jetzt retour gegangen und ich warte auf die richtige. die restlichen teile sind alle da. für die nabe brauch ich noch die einspeichachse und fürn tacho den adapter. ende juni gehts zum einspeichen und dann ist es fertig....juhu. gewicht dürfte dann so zw. 10,8 - 10,9 kilo landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (30. Mai 2009)

@divergent:

Die Meinungen zur Lefty spalten sich ja gewissermassen. Ich hoffe mal deine Laufraeder bekommen schwarze Speichen und dunkle Felgen. Du hast da wirklich viel Muehe und Kohle reingesteckt. Ich find's gut. Hoffe Du kommst bald mal zum Fahren.


----------



## JohnB (30. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> du kannst ja nix dafür daß du so groß bist aber solche riesigen rahmenhöhen sehen irgendwie immer schrecklich aus mit 26".
> 
> technisch aber schöner aufbau


man muss halt ein paar Opfer bringen, dafür schau ich sonst lächelnd über 16"-Zwerge hinweg... 

Danke. Kurbel/Kettenblätter machen mich noch nicht ganz glücklich, mal sehen, was ich da noch mache..


----------



## korat (30. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und korat, dass ist dann schon kräftig modifiziert. lrs, gabel, kurbel und bremsen, da ist dann nicht mehr viel originales über...



o ich meinte gar nicht die details, vielmehr das festhalten am originallack, solange es halt geht, und am farbschema rot/schwarz, wodurch die ursprüngliche charakteristik erhalten bleibt.


----------



## hoeckle (30. Mai 2009)

ok, so gemeint. aber warum ein geniales konzept auf krampf verbessern wollen...

der lack ist aber auch so gut, da muss ich nichts machen. hat zwar die ein oder andere macke, genauso wie die decals, doch der lackreiniger hat gelangt. rot-weiss wäre schon zuviel und die patina hat ja auch was.

schönen gruß in die alte heimat



korat schrieb:


> o ich meinte gar nicht die details, vielmehr das festhalten am originallack, solange es halt geht, und am farbschema rot/schwarz, wodurch die ursprüngliche charakteristik erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @beelzebub
> 
> wg dem fehlenden hanger!? weiter oben steht in meinem ersten beitrag was von anderen bremsen! hoffe deine neugier ist damit befriedigt...




Habe ich wohl falsch interpretiert. sorry. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Schätzchen


----------



## hoeckle (30. Mai 2009)

kein problem...

und danke!



Beelzebub schrieb:


> Habe ich wohl falsch interpretiert. sorry.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Schätzchen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Grösse geht aber noch. Hässlich wirds erst, wenn am Steuerkopf zwischen Unter- und Oberrohr ein grösserer Abstand ist.


 
...deswegen hat GT ja auch die Gussets hinzugefügt, damit es nicht so Häßlich ist 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lfo (30. Mai 2009)

Das Richter vom hoeckle ist der Hammer !!!


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Das Richter vom hoeckle ist der Hammer !!!



...dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich mag ja die alten GT's für gewöhnlich eher starr sehen, aber das Teil hat wirklich was. Sehr hübsch!


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2009)

@divergent: Schönes Schaltwerkstuning, kannst Du die M-Bezeichnungen und Längen für Schellen-, Klemm- und Einstellschrauben am Umwerfer und Schaltwerk posten? Mit der Levty im Aufbau hab ich so meine Zweifel, aber immer noch besser als eine Parallelogrammgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2009)

lrs am lts wird kpl schwarz. felgen sind schwarze sun ufo und speichen dt-revos. nippel werd ich wohl auch schwarz lassen. hnten ist allerdings ne rote nabe drin.

schrauben fürn umwerfer puh..:

schelle: m5 x 15
zug: m5 x 10

daß die lefty spaltet...mhuuaa wortwitz bei ner halben gabel, verdammt der 2. heute schon....ist mir klar. aber ich find sie technisch einfach genial genau wie den rahmen.

ich hoffe nur der hinterbau ist nicht zu weich. rausfinden kann ichs aber erst in nem monat


----------



## loboman (31. Mai 2009)

Hilfe Hilfe,ihr müßt mir helfen,hab heute mein Schaltauge abgerissen.Bj96.wer hat eins,oder wo bekomm ich eins.


----------



## Tucana (31. Mai 2009)

Schon bei ebay geschaut?


----------



## kingmoe (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eben mal für eine andere Anstalt mein Peace-Projekt beschrieben, also jetzt auch hier (bitte nicht an den Nick-Names stören):

*"PEACE Bruder!" oder "Steelman für Arme"*

Sommer 2008, mein erstes SiS liegt hinter mir und mit dem dafür zusammengeschwarteten Rad war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden: Federgabel und trotzdem aus Versehen glatte 10kg in Größe XL, also meine leichteste Gelände-Schleuder ever. So sah das aus:







Aber der Funke wollte nicht überspringen, zuviele Kleinigkeiten nervten. Zaskars sind nun mal aus ALU, das Rad brauchte einen KETTENSPANNER und es durfte eigentlich auch etwas KLEINER sein. Und es brauchte einen INTEGRIERTEN Steuersatz.

Da rief unvermittelt Olaf Zwomann an und fragte nach Geo-Daten vom GT Peace. Ich habe die Nachtigall trapsen gehört und gleich gefragt, ob er in UK eins ordern will. "Na klar - du auch?!" - "Ja, bestell mal eins mit. L müsste passen". Und so geschah es:






Allerdings zieht Arbeit meistens Arbeit nach sich, war ja klar. Mal eben die Teile umschrauben und sich dank Cromo-Rohren und EBB am spannerlosen SSP-Vergnügen erfreuen war nicht, denn: Disc only ist heutzutage angesagt! Doch das Rad sollte ja um meine Lieblings-HR-Nabe gebaut werden, der V-Brake LRS stand nicht zur Debatte. Immerhin hatte Felix den gerade erst zusammengedengelt und ich war von dem Ergebnis sehr angetan. Und die Avid Bremsen waren auch top. So sah das Objekt von Moe´s Begierde  in des Wolfes Flickr aus:






Da half nur eins: Der Rahmen brauchte Cantisockel. Und die sollte er dann nach einer Anfrage hier von Gerolf bekommen! Juhu! Also alles abschrauben, das meiste konnte eh verkauft werden. Mach dich nackich!






Mit der Vergangenheit angeben - passt zu mir ;-)





Nach einigen Wochen und einigen Mails zwischen Hamburg und Leipzig schwang Gerolf die Lötlampe und brutzelte die Sockel dran. "Geht das so?" - "Sieht prima aus, mach du mal!"






Jetzt brauchte das Teil aber wieder Lack an den flott rostenden Stellen und das möglichst schnell und billig. Da meine Frau zwar recht nachsichtig mit mir ist, aber eine feine Nase hat, war Dosenterror in der Wohnung ausgeschlossen. Allein schon wegen der Kinder. Und überhaupt und so.
Also kurz bei Felix Jaqueline gebettelt und seinen Balkon geentert. Alles von der einsetzenden Korrosion befreit, entfettet, grundiert, angeschliffen, und Farbe druff! Die Schwarzmalerei klappte ganz gut, alles sah super aus!






Allerdings fehlte ja noch der Klarlack, doch das sollte ja kein Problem sein - dachte ich...
Als ich den Klarlack, die Dose stand hier schon länger eh rum, aufgetragen hatte, sah das Ganze super aus. Respekt, ich kann ja doch was! Also erstmal ins Bett und morgen geht es weiter! Mittlerweile war ein halbes Jahr seit der Umbau-Idee ins Land gegangen und ich frohlockte, auf den Tag genau zu Rock Im Park, unserem Wochenende für den Singlespeeder mit Liebe zu Winterwetter und Matsch, fertig zu werden. Geil! Erstmals nicht dem 1991er Zaskar am Start, sondern mit einem neuen Stahlross. Fein.

Und dann kam das Morgen-Grauen: Der Klarlack war wohl etwas überreif gewesen *kreisch* Die Oberfläche war picklig und ungleichmäßig, wo mich abends noch eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche begeistert hatte, war eine trockende Minikraterlandschaft enstanden. Glück im Unglück: Es war nur der Klarlack schlecht, er hatte aber nicht mit dem Schwarz reagiert. Trotzdem war die Touren-Premiere zu RIP nicht mehr zu schaffen. Und ich hatte erstmal die Schnauze voll. Also doch das alte Zaskar rausgeholt und den Fehler gemacht, mal auf 2:1 umzurüsten. Das Ende vom Lieb: KNACK KRACH KETTENRISS. ****! Humor ist, wenn man...






Damit wenigstens zur EM das neue Rad fertig ist, musste jetzt was passieren. Also flugs im Netz eine Dose 2K-Lack geordert und das 1000er Schleifpapier geschwungen. Irgendwann sahen die Sitzstreben wieder "ready to lack" aus und der teure Überzug wurde schichtweise draufgenebelt. Pffffft - pfffffft - pffffffft. Geduld ist eine Tugend. Damit sich die glänzend-klebrige und nur ein paar Stunden zu verarbeitende Büchse auch lohnt, wurden kurzerhand die matt eloxierten Kurbeln auchnoch passend zum Rahmen glänzend lackiert. Wobei "kurzerhand" die falsche Floskel ist. Ich vollpfosten hatte mir in den US of A seinerzeit Crank Skins geordert, um damit die frisch schwarz eloxierte XTR-Kurbel zu schonen. Der Scheiß passte nicht 100%ig und warf Blasen, die sich später wie von Zauberhand wieder glatt zogen. Um dann doch wieder aufzutreten... Doch eins muss man den "Machern" der kranken Häute lassen: Der Kleber ist die Hölle! Er war nicht runterzuholen! Bestimmt so ein NASA-Abfallprodukt. ****!

Benzin - Fehlanzeige.
Nitroverdünnung - beeindruckt den Kleber gar nicht.
Felgenreiniger-Gel - Einwirkzeit egal, nutzlos.

Also wieder einen Hilferuf gen Jaqueline abgesetzt - und beruhigende Antwort erhalten: "Komm rüber, ich habe hier noch Bremsenreniger und Kettenreniger, damit geht das locker runter!"
Denkste.

So wandte ich mich erstmal anderen Dingen zu, denn die Gefahr, dass die mittlerweile total verschmierten Kurbeln in hohem Bogen aus dem Fenster fliegen, war extrem hoch.

Beim Aufräumen - was für eine herrliche Ablenkung! - stieß ich dann auf eine Dose "Caramba Teer- und Baumharzentferner" Kurz: Das war die Rettung. "Nur" noch 20 Minuten je Kurbel und die schmierige Pampe war mit Hilfe einer halben Zewa-Rolle entfernt. Lack ´n´ roll!






Ach ja, und die ganzen hässlichen Aufkleber von Rahmen und Felgen mussten runter, das ging dann wirklich mit Jackies Kettenreiniger ganz einfach.






Nun gab es kein Halten mehr. Endlich sollte die Karre fertig werden. Kleinere Planspiele (breiterer Lowriser oder Flatbar mit Hörnchen? Steal as steal can oder auch eher Alu? Was für ein KB? Und was für ´ne Übersetzung?) wurden mehr oder weniger schnell entschieden und das Geschraube ging tatsächlich gut voran!
Und am Ende war es gut! Also im Sinne von "Gutes Rad" und "Nu´ is´ aber auch mal gut!"

Die erste Fahrt ist gemacht. Ich bin zufrieden und glücklich )
Nicht alles wurde so, wie geplant/gewünscht und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern sich noch, z.B. die Pedale werden Look 4x4. Aber das Rad passt zu meinem verwachsenen Körper wie Arsch auf Eimer. Noch nie habe ich mich direkt so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt. Cutsom könnte kaum bequemer sein. Herrlich. Seht selbst.











"Steelman für Arme" hat Olaf das Peace mal genannt - genau mein Humor!


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Mai 2009)

Das Peace schaut wirklich toll aus, sehr lässig!
Die Cantisockel stehen dem Rad sehr gut.

So ist das bei mir auch immer beim Aufbauen: irgendwas zwischen Vorfreude, Ungeduld und totalem Chaos. 
Sehr erfrischend, dass ich damit nicht der einzige bin! Ist wirklich sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Tucana (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch sehr gelungen! 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis mein SS Ruckus fertig ist ... *grr*


----------



## Danimal (1. Juni 2009)

@kingmoe: Schick geworden! Ich fahre meins noch genau so, wie ich es aus dem Karton genommen habe. Wider erwarten taugt die Bremse was und selbst die schrottigen Laufräder funktionieren noch... der Bock passt einfach perfekt und es macht wahnsinnig Spaß, ihn zu fahren.

Attacke!
Dan


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut!  An sich bin ich kein Freund von Singlespeed, in dem Paket wirkt es aber enorm stimmig. Die Story dazu gibt dem Rad ein Gesicht und Charakter  Top!


----------



## loboman (1. Juni 2009)

Hab ne seite gefunden wo ich ein schaltauge bekomm,hab gleich eins bestellt,kostet 20 euro.,kann ich nur empfehlen,die haben für alle gt modelle das schaltauge.Die seite heißt www.schaltauge.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2009)

nettes steelman.....


viel spaß damit


edith fragt:

die kühlen glow in the dark odysse beim christoph gekauft???


----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2009)

moin moe,

ich darf es in DD mal anfassen, okay?


----------



## maatik (1. Juni 2009)

DD ?  Kommt ihr nach Dresden ?


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juni 2009)

Vllt. fährt Obama auch ne runde mit durch Dresden?  Das wär's!


----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> DD ?  Kommt ihr nach Dresden ?



in DD ist dieses Wochenende doch SSEC, Schlingelspeed EM, das darf man doch nicht verpassen...


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nettes steelman.....
> 
> viel spaß damit
> 
> ...



Pedale sind irgendwo aus´m Netz, evtl. sogar aus dem Bikemarkt hier. Ich habe mal einige Plastik-Pedale auf einmal gekauft. Halten immer noch alle 
CNC hat die aber auch gehabt.



oldman schrieb:


> moin moe,
> 
> ich darf es in DD mal anfassen, okay?



Na logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Juni 2009)

traumhaftes rad und wieder einmal eine schöne story!
viel spass mit dem bike und in dresden! sis auch, ja?


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Juni 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> Hab ne seite gefunden wo ich ein schaltauge bekomm,hab gleich eins bestellt,kostet 20 euro.,kann ich nur empfehlen,die haben für alle gt modelle das schaltauge.Die seite heißt www.schaltauge.com



Da  hättest Du auch hinradeln können. Wendelstein ist doch nur einen Steinwurf von Nbg weg.

@Moe: Ich habs ja schon in der "Anstalt" bewundert und gelobt.


----------



## Gios88 (2. Juni 2009)

Mein erstes GT ist fertig, es ist ein Timberline von 97, in Arbeit habe ich jetzt ein Avalanche LE von 96.
Ich werde wenn das Avalanche fertig ist Berichten mit Bilder Natürlich.

Gruß Joachim
__________________________________________________________
http://www.realhp.de/members/stahlrenner/


----------



## maatik (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update meines Zassi nach der heutigen Ausfahrt  (sehr glitschig...2x fast und einmal richtig gelegt  )





sry for Handycam..


----------



## biker1967 (2. Juni 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update meines Zassi nach der heutigen Ausfahrt  (sehr glitschig...2x fast und einmal richtig gelegt  )



Ich hoffe doch das dem Bike nix passiert ist

Gutes Foto von der Handycam


----------



## maatik (2. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das dem Bike nix passiert ist
> 
> Gutes Foto von der Handycam



Alles Heile am Zassi, bis auf den Ölzug der hinteren Disc...der ist geknickt, aber ohne merkbaren Druck/Bremsverlust....Dank der Glitscherei (fast) keine Schürfwunden


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juni 2009)

das muss ja richtig glitschig gewesen sein, wenn die minions das nicht mehr wuppen - oder zu schnell...

bremsleitung würd ich aber prophylaktisch wechseln...


----------



## mani.r (2. Juni 2009)

also das zaskar carbon juckt mich auch langsam. sehr schönes bike.
mal schauen wie lange ich es noch aushalte...


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juni 2009)

Gios88 schrieb:


> Mein erstes GT ist fertig, es ist ein Timberline von 97, in Arbeit habe ich jetzt ein Avalanche LE von 96.
> Ich werde wenn das Avalanche fertig ist Berichten mit Bilder Natürlich.
> 
> Gruß Joachim
> ...



schön!


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2009)

Gios88 schrieb:


> Mein erstes GT ist fertig, es ist ein Timberline von 97



...gelungen. Nur der Sattel passt farblich nicht so ganz zum Rahmen - ein schwarzer wäre vielleicht doch besser. Und bevor der Blaue dann im Keller einstaubt, würde ich mich erbarmen ihn Dir abzunehmen 

Nein, im Ernst: schönes Rad. 
Wenn Du den Sattel irgendwann doch mal abgeben willst - ich würde ihn nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gios88 (2. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...gelungen. Nur der Sattel passt farblich nicht so ganz zum Rahmen - ein schwarzer wäre vielleicht doch besser. Und bevor der Blaue dann im Keller einstaubt, würde ich mich erbarmen ihn Dir abzunehmen
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: schönes Rad.
> Wenn Du den Sattel irgendwann doch mal abgeben willst - ich würde ihn nehmen.


 

Vielen Dank erst ein mal für euer Urteil, ich finde der Blauen Flite passt doch ganz gut zum Rahmen, ist im vorderem Bereich Blau und im hinterem schwarz, ja es würde auch ein schwarzer Flite passen.
Im Moment gebe ich den Blauen nicht her, aber wer weis was die Zukunft noch alles pringt. 
__________________________________________________________
http://www.realhp.de/members/stahlrenner/


----------



## quhjay (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

hier das LTS meiner Freundin - vorher/nachher.
Pic´s von meinem ´97er Zaskar LE folgen....

















Sorry für die Handy-Photos!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2009)

Geiles Tussi-Bike


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Juni 2009)

Geil!
So eins will ich auch, aber für mich und nicht für meine Freundin. Ob ich mein STS lackieren soll???  
Ein Manko: es lassen sich garantiert formschönere kurze Vorbauten finden!


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

der vorbau ist tatsächlcih etwas klobig. aber ansonsten das perfekte Bike um Mädels mit dem Bikevirus anzustecken.
Meine Freundin hat Ihr Bike auch ausgewählt weil es perlweiß mit rosa Hibiskus-Blüten drauf ist.


----------



## divergent! (3. Juni 2009)

das schaut echt klasse aus.


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juni 2009)

quhjay schrieb:


>



made bei Khujand? Mit Glitzer?


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> made bei Khujand? Mit Glitzer?


 
wenn ja bitte ein Close Up reinstellen. Würde mich echt interessieren. 
In 1. Linie für das Projekt 2010 meiner Freundin natürlich. An meine Bikes kommt kein Glitzer.


----------



## quhjay (3. Juni 2009)

@ Salzbrezel:
Hatte noch nen 31,8 er Lenker rumliegen. War der einzige weiße 31,8-Vorbau, den ich kriegen konnte. Mittlerweile ist was schickeres dran.

@ Stemmel:
Ist lackiert, nicht pulverbeschichtet. Hat ne kleine hamburger Hinterhof-Lackiererei gemacht.

@ Planetsmasher:
Hat wirklich gut funktioniert. Meine Perle fährt regelmäßig. Natürlich nur ne lockere Tour durch den Wald, aber für viel mehr hab ich leider auch keine Zeit.

Kann nur jedem empfehlen, der ein Bike für seine Liebste aufbauen möchte, kleine Details einzubauen, wie z.B. die weißen Ventilwürfel oder die künstliche Calla, die im Zuggegenhalter steckt. Optik kommt bei Mädels vor Technik. Deshalb auch die einfachen, günstigen aber funktionellen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (3. Juni 2009)

quhjay schrieb:


> Optik kommt bei Mädels vor Technik. Deshalb auch die einfachen, günstigen aber funktionellen Komponenten.



Nicht bei allen!!!!


----------



## quhjay (3. Juni 2009)

Sorry, gilt natürlich für Neueinsteigerinnen.


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Nicht bei allen!!!!


 stimmt. manchmal kommts auch auf die grösse an


----------



## Beaufighter (3. Juni 2009)

Nee Mensch auf die Technik! 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> stimmt. manchmal kommts auch auf die grösse an


----------



## Trottel (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/379044]
	
[/URL]

Finde das Design von GT echt Klasse .


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juni 2009)

Schickes Outpost.
Nur die unterschiedlichen Bremsen wären nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2009)

@VERSUS:

bitte,bitte,bitte zeige mal bilder von dem psyclone im gebrauch.
diese belohnung haben wir uns als wähler wohl verdient.


----------



## cbk (6. Juni 2009)

Moin,
vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier ja schon mein altes rts-2 vorgestellt:
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1446797&postcount=367

*Hier nun mein Rennrad:*
Ich habe es 2004 in Dänemark gekauft. Ist ein 2003er GT zr 1.0.
Damals war der Renner in Deutschland irgendwie nicht zu bekommen und da mir der Preis in Dänemark zusagte, habe ich kurzentschlossen angefragt, daheim bei der Bank dänische Kronen getauscht und bin nach Nord-Dänemark gefahren, um den Renner zu holen. Was man nicht alles für ein GT macht. 
Den Gesichtsausdruck des Fahrrad-Händlers hättet ihr sehen müssen, daß da so ein "bekloppter" Deutscher sowas macht.


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @VERSUS:
> 
> bitte,bitte,bitte zeige mal bilder von dem psyclone im gebrauch.
> diese belohnung haben wir uns als wähler wohl verdient.



aber gerne - allerdings gab es die bilder schonmal und sie sind noch mit dem alten setup (mz, gt vorbau und syncros stütze):









im moment schifft es hier so, dass das feine psyclone fürs erste im trockenen bleibt 

da kommt dann eher unrostbares material zum einsatz


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2009)

cbk schrieb:


> Ich habe es 2004 in Dänemark gekauft. Ist ein 2003er GT zr 1.0.
> Damals war der Renner in Deutschland irgendwie nicht zu bekommen und da mir der Preis in Dänemark zusagte, habe ich kurzentschlossen angefragt, daheim bei der Bank dänische Kronen getauscht und bin nach Nord-Dänemark gefahren, um den Renner zu holen. Was man nicht alles für ein GT macht.
> Den Gesichtsausdruck des Fahrrad-Händlers hättet ihr sehen müssen, daß da so ein "bekloppter" Deutscher sowas macht.



hübsch, aber froglegs an einem rennrad 
was treibst du denn mit dem rad


----------



## cbk (6. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hübsch, aber froglegs an einem rennrad
> was treibst du denn mit dem rad



Die Froglegs hab ich, seitdem ich mich mit dem Vorgänger mal tierisch gemault hab. Wollte einfach nur so eine Rampe neben einer Treppe runterfahren und da bin ich dann mit'm Ar*** ganz weit nach hinten aus'm Sattel, so daß ich vorne gerade noch an das Mittelstück des Lenkers kam. Das Gewicht mußte bergrunter nunmal nach hinten.

Da bin ich froh auch in solchen Situationen bremsen zu können. Wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt und locker hinterherrollt, haben mir die Froglegs auch schon manchmal geholfen. Wenn da jemand vorne den Anker wirft, da hätte es zum Umgreifen am Lenker nicht mehr gereicht und ich wäre ihm hinten reingedengelt.


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2009)

cbk schrieb:


> Die Froglegs hab ich, seitdem ich mich mit dem Vorgänger mal tierisch gemault hab. Wollte einfach nur so eine Rampe neben einer Treppe runterfahren und da bin ich dann mit'm Ar*** ganz weit nach hinten aus'm Sattel, so daß ich vorne gerade noch an das Mittelstück des Lenkers kam. Das Gewicht mußte bergrunter nunmal nach hinten.
> 
> Da bin ich froh auch in solchen Situationen bremsen zu können. Wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt und locker hinterherrollt, haben mir die Froglegs auch schon manchmal geholfen. Wenn da jemand vorne den Anker wirft, da hätte es zum Umgreifen am Lenker nicht mehr gereicht und ich wäre ihm hinten reingedengelt.



kann ich zwar beides nicht ganz nachvollziehen - z.b. würde ich in der gruppe niemals oberlenker fahren - muss ich aber auch nicht, denn es ist dein rad und muss somit hauptsächlich dir gefallen. 
von den dingern abgesehen ist es ja auch ein schönes rad


----------



## cbk (6. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> kann ich zwar beides nicht ganz nachvollziehen - z.b. würde ich in der gruppe niemals oberlenker fahren - muss ich aber auch nicht, denn es ist dein rad und muss somit hauptsächlich dir gefallen.
> von den dingern abgesehen ist es ja auch ein schönes rad



Hier noch was... 





*"Jeg kommer fra Danmark." *
*Das war Dänisch.*


----------



## xizangle (7. Juni 2009)

mein xizang 19", rahmen von 93, 2000 mit der aktuellen gabel, den bremsen und dem vorbau und der kurbelgarnitur aufgefrischt. diese woche kam der laufradsatz drauf. 
ursprünglich waren graftons drauf, vorne aus magnesium, die gabel war eine mit titangedöhns gepimpte tange shockblades gewesen, litespeed titanvorbau und xtr kurbeln. 
allerdings ist das rad mit den aktuellen komponenten eindeutig besser.





frontansicht:


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juni 2009)

hatten sich magura und gt eigentlich damals abgesprochen?
das neongelb der 93er decals und die raceline farbe passen schon wie die berühmte faust aufs auge...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Juni 2009)

cbk schrieb:


> Den Gesichtsausdruck des Fahrrad-Händlers hättet ihr sehen müssen, daß da so ein "bekloppter" Deutscher sowas macht.




Das kenn ich aus Frankreich, wie ich mein Zr 2000 geholt habe. Die Mutter von dem Besitzer des Fahrradladens wollte sich mal den Kerl aus Deutschland anschauen der auch so bekloppt ist ein Rad aus Frankreich zu holen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2009)

@gt-hinterland:







Du kannst dieses Bild sicherlich deuten!

Ich bin auf dein grünes Ungeheuer gespannt.

Tom


----------



## Stemmel (7. Juni 2009)

schaut gut aus!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> @gt-hinterland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wird im laufe der Woche gepostet, den für das zweite Bike sind endlich die Pedale angekommen
Jetzt muß ich nur noch schönes Wetter bestellen um Bilder zu machen


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2009)

Grünes Ungeheuer
Da macht Ihr mich aber neugierig, mein "kleines" Grünes wartet auch noch auf den Aufbau


----------



## Kruko (7. Juni 2009)

xizangle schrieb:


> mein xizang 19", rahmen von 93, 2000 mit der aktuellen gabel, den bremsen und dem vorbau und der kurbelgarnitur aufgefrischt. diese woche kam der laufradsatz drauf.
> ursprünglich waren graftons drauf, vorne aus magnesium, die gabel war eine mit titangedöhns gepimpte tange shockblades gewesen, litespeed titanvorbau und xtr kurbeln.
> allerdings ist das rad mit den aktuellen komponenten eindeutig besser.
> 
> ...




Schönes Rad, nur die Judy Race passt nicht wirklich. Ich würde mich auch von den Hörnchen trennen

Ansonsten hast Du einen ähnlichen Geschmack





@juggles

Die Decals und die Magura passen perfekt


----------



## xizangle (7. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, nur die Judy Race passt nicht wirklich. Ich würde mich auch von den Hörnchen trennen
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du einen ähnlichen Geschmack
> 
> ...


 
ja, passt wirklich gut. 

wegen der judy race, 
hmm, damals als ich die gabel kaufte, gab es eine psylo in einem goldenem schimmer, die gefiel mir von der optik sehr gut, war mir aber zu schwer. 
eine sid wollte ich partout nicht. 
evtl. gibt es irgend wann mal ne andere gabel, die judy könnt ich meiner frau ans bike zimmern. 

schön schwarz, wie bei dir, gt-heini, würde optimal zum xizang passen.

sattel wäre das nächste, der montierte ist noch von 1991 und hat viel mitgemacht.


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Das kenn ich aus Frankreich, wie ich mein Zr 2000 geholt habe. Die Mutter von dem Besitzer des Fahrradladens wollte sich mal den Kerl aus Deutschland anschauen der auch so bekloppt ist ein Rad aus Frankreich zu holen!!!!



na einen bekloppten deutschen kannt sie ja schon vor dir


----------



## Stemmel (7. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> na einen bekloppten deutschen kannt sie ja schon vor dir



... und der hat gleich DREI Rahmen mitgenommen...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juni 2009)

xizangle schrieb:


> ...evtl. gibt es irgend wann mal ne andere gabel, die judy könnt ich meiner frau ans bike zimmern....



Ich hätt ne Judy SL in dem gleichen Gelb wie Decals und Magura da, wäre das nicht was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und der hat gleich DREI Rahmen mitgenommen...



stimmt - und er hat den shopbesitzer gleich vorgewarnt, dass er noch einen ganzen haufen ähnlicher spinner kennt, die sich vermutlich bald bei ihm melden werden. und recht hatte ich


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt - und er hat den shopbesitzer gleich vorgewarnt, dass er noch einen ganzen haufen ähnlicher spinner kennt, die sich vermutlich bald bei ihm melden werden. und recht hatte ich



und jetzt ist der Pleite da der keine GTs mehr hat oder ist mit der ganzen Kohle nach Hawaii ausgewandert


----------



## cbk (7. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> und jetzt ist der Pleite da der keine GTs mehr hat oder ist mit der ganzen Kohle nach Hawaii ausgewandert


Diesen dänische Laden, in dem ich mein zr 1.0 gekauft habe, hat auch keine GTs mehr.


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hätt ne Judy SL in dem gleichen Gelb wie Decals und Magura da, wäre das nicht was?



In richtig grellem NEON????   Schwer vorstellbar, außer sie ist lackiert worden


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt - und er hat den shopbesitzer gleich vorgewarnt, dass er noch einen ganzen haufen ähnlicher spinner kennt, die sich vermutlich bald bei ihm melden werden. und recht hatte ich



Stimmt wir haben uns auch noch "eindecken" könnnen 
Mein ZR3000 und das FORCE von Jörg, welches leider am Steuerrohr gerissen ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> In richtig grellem NEON????   Schwer vorstellbar, außer sie ist lackiert worden



Du hast recht, so grell ist es nicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xizangle (8. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hätt ne Judy SL in dem gleichen Gelb wie Decals und Magura da, wäre das nicht was?


 

herzlichen dank fürs angebot. nein, ich bleibe vorerst bei meiner. 
wenn dann schwatt, aber dieses jahr eher nicht. muss nämlich ein wenig geld für meinen pickup beiseite legen. ein paar upgrades dort sind mir wichtiger.


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2009)

bedingt durch ungünstige umstände komm ich momentan nicht zum biken, das lässt ein wenig spielraum für spinnereien. ausgelöst durch einen spontanen fehlkauf, sah ich eine zahl auf der imaginären waage in meinem kopf, die jedoch die zahlen auf meinem konto nicht proportional verringern durfte.....


nun gut, basteln nach zahlen....

































hoffentlich bin ich bald wieder auf dem rad....


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juni 2009)

schöne bilder....alte tomasius-schule wa?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schöne bilder....alte tomasius-schule wa?





Aber die paar Gramm für einen Kettenspanner solltest Du ruhig investieren. Das geht so bestimmt nicht lange gut.


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber die paar Gramm für einen Kettenspanner solltest Du ruhig investieren. Das geht so bestimmt nicht lange gut.


 

danke danke, aber nix da, mittlerweile passt´s.... hab noch eines eine nummer größer gefunden, bei gleichem gewicht...


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2009)

sehr hübsch!

das gewicht vom spanner kannst du mit einem *flatbar *und ein paar korkgriffen locker wieder reinholen ;-)

immer noch grippal infiziert???


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr hübsch!
> 
> das gewicht vom spanner kannst du mit einem *flatbar *und ein paar korkgriffen locker wieder reinholen ;-)
> 
> immer noch grippal infiziert???


 

isschhhh habe aber keine flatbar.....


jein, ist leider eine rippfellentzündung! aber mittwoch erwarte ich zumindest ein halbes ärztliches go... und dann, wenns wetter passt bin ich in leogang...


und ja, es juckt schon, was da noch machbar wäre - so 400 - 600 gr. sind da bestimmt noch drin. aber ich warte auf antwort aus arizona...


----------



## Beaufighter (9. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jein, ist leider eine rippfellentzündung!



Gute Besserung! Wie bekommt man denn sowas


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> isschhhh habe aber keine flatbar.....
> 
> 
> jein, ist leider eine rippfellentzündung! aber mittwoch erwarte ich zumindest ein halbes ärztliches go... und dann, wenns wetter passt bin ich in leogang...
> ...



isschhh aba 

neee, lass das so wie du am besten drauf sitzt 

weiterhin gute besserung!


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2009)

naja wenn du nen netten lungeninfekt oder ne punktion hattest bei der die pleura verletzt wird, dann kann sich das infizieren. ist ne ganz dumme sache.

da sollte man sich dolle schonen. wenn das nicht richtig auskuriert ist, kann es zu verklebungen kommen die dann deine atmung auf dauer erschwert.

naja und später kann sowas dich mal an ein o2 gerät binden.....also ruhig blut und lieber 2 wochen länger pausieren.

so und nun genug ot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (9. Juni 2009)

So, hier nun die kleine Lawine meiner Freundin 
Avalanche 3.0 Rahmen
SID Gabel
Citec-LFRS, vorne beidseitig radial, hinten einseitig radial.
Mounty Oversize Lite Axles black
Maguralenker
Deore M510er Gruppe 
LX Bremsen
und Anderes....nix Dolles aber grundsolide und gut zum fahren.

Evtl. bald mehr Detailbilder 





Gruß


----------



## ceee (9. Juni 2009)

Hier mein wild gemischtes Kara bei der ersten Ausfahrt.

Es 
steht auf Alfine Naben v/h + Mavic XM719 + Geax Tatoo 2.35er Reifen
verzögert mit weiss gelackten Avid 20 V-Brakes mit weissen Kool-Stops an SRAM SL Hebeln
tritt an mit ner XT gelagerten, schwarz gepulverten Campa-Kurbel und Magnesium-Pedalen
lenkt mit nem Kore Lenker-Vorbauset gelagert in nem Syncros Steuersatz
und lässt mich auf ner GT-Stütze und nem Selle Italia Filante Platz nehmen.














Der Antrieb ist noch nicht ganz fertig, die Kettenblattabdeckung ist leider zu groß, für 135mm Lochkreis ist leider kaum was zu finden. Wenn ich meine Lieblingsübersetzung gefunden habe werde ich versuchen den Kettenspanner los zu werden. Die Schaltzugführung wird noch geändert und eine Kore-Sattelstütze kommt auch irgendwann.

Chris...


----------



## hoeckle (9. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja wenn du nen netten lungeninfekt ...   ....also ruhig blut und lieber 2 wochen länger pausieren.
> 
> so und nun genug ot.


 
danke, aber abgesehen von der unvernuft mit der infekt zum ti-treffen zu fahren, bin ich mir der gefahren schon seit meinem 17. lebensjahr bewusst. hatte dreifachen pneumothorax mit op und entfernung von lungengewebe. also ausreichend sensibilisiert... 



ceee schrieb:


> Hier mein wild gemischtes Kara bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
> 
> Chris...


 

ausgesprochen hübsch....


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juni 2009)

ceee schrieb:


> Hier mein wild gemischtes Kara bei der ersten Ausfahrt.



Geile Karre, aber an den Reifen putzt du dich tot. Meine cremefarbenen Fat Franks sehen IMMER aus wie S.au 
Und ich fahre nur in der Stadt. Alleine der Bremsabrieb ist schon übel.


----------



## muttipullover (10. Juni 2009)

@CEEE: Ich finde das Konzept auch sehr cool und schön umgesetzt. Das Einzige was mich stört sind die Naben im Verhältnis zum Rahmen. Die tragen echt ganz schön auf. Da du eh einen Kettenspanner verbauen mußtest, wäre die Variante mit konventionellen Naben und Schaltwerk vielleicht noch etwas stimmiger gewesen. Aber, an sich sehr geil.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## ceee (10. Juni 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Geile Karre, aber an den Reifen putzt du dich tot. Meine cremefarbenen Fat Franks sehen IMMER aus wie S.au
> Und ich fahre nur in der Stadt. Alleine der Bremsabrieb ist schon übel.



Hehe. Ja, ich leg mich ja schon kaum in die Kurven  Das Rad soll auch nur Teer sehen, der Schmutz lässt sich aber leider nicht vermeiden. Es hält sich aber in Grenzen, ich dachte, daß das schlimmer aussehen wird. Ich bin auf die erste Regenfahrt gespannt.

Der Abrieb der weissen KoolStops ist im übrigen auch schwarz 



muttipullover schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich stört sind die Naben im Verhältnis zum Rahmen. Die tragen echt ganz schön auf.



Stimmt. Als ich den LRS ausgepackt habe, hatte ich zuerst das Laufrad mit der Nabenschaltung in der Hand. Das erste was ich dachte: Das ist doch hoffentlich kein 24"   Mit dem NaDy vorne ist es aber glücklicherweise etwas einheitlicher. Den Kettenspanner will ich noch loswerden, dazu brauche ich aber noch das passende Kettenblatt, ich muss vorne größer werden, irgendwo so in Richtung 42-44 Zähne.

Chris...


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juni 2009)

ceee schrieb:


> Hier mein wild gemischtes Kara bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris...



Kool!!  Gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## cleiende (10. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön, ich finde es wirklich schön daß noch jemand hier eine Alfine verbaut hat. Sozusagen die "Rohloff für Arme" (mit höherem Wartungsaufwand weil fettgeschmiert).
Wenn Du vorne einen Nabendynamo drin hast, willst Du den auch nutzen? Für die schlanke Linie empfehle ich als Frontleuchte die LUMOTEC IQ Cyo von Busch und Müller in der Sportversion. Teuer aber hell!


----------



## blizzord (11. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Aktueller Stand 
FSA Carbon Spacer, Rock Shox Reba, und neue Reifen.
Leider kein Retro, aber mir gefällts hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juni 2009)

hübsch! nur bei der poploc-leitung hätte ich sorge mich im ein, oder anderen nordic-walking-stock zu verheddern.


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

@ceee:

Ich kann nur kingmoe zitieren und dann ergänzen: Sehr geile Karre! 

Tom


----------



## blizzord (11. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hübsch! nur bei der poploc-leitung hätte ich sorge mich im ein, oder anderen nordic-walking-stock zu verheddern.


 
Ja ist etwas lang, geht aber nur nach vorn, also net seitlich.
Aber ich werd das ding mal kürzen.


----------



## Stemmel (11. Juni 2009)

ceee schrieb:


>



W O W !!!!


----------



## schallundrauch (12. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Tequesta...

... Da die Technik und der Lack tot waren mit etwas modernerer Technik aufgebaut...





Ja, ich weiß, das Bild ist schlecht, da mache ich noch einmal in besseres 

Inzwischen ist noch die LX Kassette einer XT gewichen, ein anderer Sattel samt Stütze und andere Pedale verbaut. 

Gewicht nach Körperwaage nun igendetwas zwischen 10,8 und 11KG

Gute 500g-1000g könnten noch ohne Schmerzen fallen (400-500 bei Reifen+Schläuchen, 100-200g bei Lenker+Griffen, 100g beim Sattel, 200-300g bei der Gabel) aber ehrlich gesagt macht das Rad auch so schon eine Menge Spaß


----------



## gremlino (12. Juni 2009)

mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem LTS (Achtung: Bilderflut!!)  ,

fahrfertig laut Hängewaage: 13,9kg
gesunder Mix aus alt und neu und vor allem STABIL,
neu für diese Saison: Nobby Nics, Ergon Enduro Griffe, Easton Vorbau, Klemmschelle am Answer poliert

aber seht selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (13. Juni 2009)

Ein feines 96er LTS hast Du da aufgebaut. Stabil und funktional. Macht richtig Lust sich drauf zu setzen und loszufahren. Ich habe mein rot schwarzes LTS aus 97 auch zu 99% fertig und werde demnächst hier die Bilder posten. Ich habe den Zug für den vorderen Umwerfer durch die Titanschwinge in den Stopper am Sitzrohr gezogen und frag mich nun, wenn ich mir Deine Bilder so anschaue, ob das so richtig ist.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2009)

also ich hab bei meinem den zug direkt ins linke loch am oberrohr und dann zum umwerfer hin an das am sitzrohr.

ps. nächste woche kommt hoffentlich meine passende vr-nabe dann geht meines ende des monats doch zum einspeichen und ist auch fertig....juhu


----------



## Syborg (13. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also ich hab bei meinem den zug direkt ins linke loch am oberrohr und dann zum umwerfer hin an das am sitzrohr



Danke für das Bild divergent!, genauso werd ich das wohl auch machen! Freu mich schon auf die Fotos von Dir 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2009)

naja aktuell siehts noch so aus


----------



## Syborg (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin da schon etwas weiter und hab ein Federbein mehr dran


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. Juni 2009)

Zaskar LE kompletto




Neuer Antrieb: Turbine mit Gebhardt 36er Blatt




Bremsleitungen gekürzt




Meine Kamera ist echt mies...

Hat einer einen Tip für einen silbernen Vorbau? Gibt es Roox in silber poliert?


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Ich bin da schon etwas weiter und hab ein Federbein mehr dran




ja musste mein weibchen auch erklären daß die gabel so normal ist und nicht defekt. die dachte ich hab ne kaputte gabel geholt

ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das teil fährt. evtl muss ich aber einen längeren vorbau kaufen. am backwood hab ich selbe länge aber auch ne stütze mit gut 15mm versatz.....hmm da werd ich evtl nochmal nachrüsten.

aber erstmal testen. für die barends brauch ich auch noch ein paar plugs, aber es gibt keine schönen

@b-stoned:

schau mal bei ebay. da ist der "vertrieb" namens guesser von roox. die haben immer reichlich auswahl.

zur not halt selber polieren


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. Juni 2009)

Guter Tip, danke 
Der genaue Name des Shops ist gueser66


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2009)

genau...die liefern sehr schnell. kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> für die barends brauch ich auch noch ein paar plugs, aber es gibt keine schönen



magst nen paar syntace barplugs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (13. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> selber polieren











geschliffen bis 1000er 

ich geh lieber nicht zu nah ran. das finish ist nicht besonders.
für die politur muss ich erst noch was besorgen.
silberner steuersatz kommt..


----------



## gremlino (13. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also ich hab bei meinem den zug direkt ins linke loch am oberrohr und dann zum umwerfer hin an das am sitzrohr.



Jetzt wo ihr das sagt, fällt mir das auch auf  Man, die Zughüllen hab ich *vor 13 Jahren *verlegt.......keine Ahnung warum ich das so gemacht habe......


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @VERSUS:
> 
> bitte,bitte,bitte zeige mal bilder von dem psyclone im gebrauch.
> diese belohnung haben wir uns als wähler wohl verdient.



bei den blüten hat das psyclone von allein gestoppt und sich dazu gesellt 





leider ist der belichtungsumfang des handys echt mies, sonst würde man im hintergrund über dem see noch den mütschenstock sehen




heute darf es gleich wieder raus


----------



## divergent! (14. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> magst nen paar syntace barplugs?




nö ich will solche reinmachen wie bei mir im ohr nur halt mit motiv


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> bei den blüten hat das psyclone von allein gestoppt und sich dazu gesellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da würden sich meine GT's auch sehr wohl fühlen


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Da würden sich meine GT's auch sehr wohl fühlen



das grüne würde sich auf dem bild sicher auch gut machen


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> bei den blüten hat das psyclone von allein gestoppt und sich dazu gesellt ...



Man ist das scheee!!  Ich hätte es ja dieses Jahr gern mal angefasst - aber du erscheinst ja nicht (?)! 

Aber auch das türkise Aluminiumgeröhr ist nicht zu verachten!


----------



## SplashingKrusty (14. Juni 2009)

Mein 05er Zassi in der nächsten Evolutionsstufe:







Gruß.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> bei den blüten hat das psyclone von allein gestoppt und sich dazu gesellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das grüne würde sich auf dem bild sicher auch gut machen



Das Grüne?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



David, hab' ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das Grüne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neee. gt-hinterlands grüner oskar 

ich war dann heute nochmal unterwegs:





sah ein wenig aus wie bei der space odyssee (meinte mein mitfahrer und guide )


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

und noch ein(fast fertiges) psyclone....


----------



## xizangle (17. Juni 2009)

da steht mein name drauf, gib es bitte her.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Die Sattelstütze ist falsch rum, lass Dir mal vom Aggressor zeigen, wie man sie richtig montiert


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2009)

So, fertig für Berlin am WE:





BTW: Sonst noch jemand beim Velothon unterwegs?

Gruß
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. Juni 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> BTW: Sonst noch jemand beim Velothon unterwegs?
> Gruß
> Manni



Bin leider nicht da, kann dieses WE nicht weg 

Ein Sandkastenfreund aus B fährt mit und mein Nachbar.
Euch allen viel Spaß und vor allem gesunde Rückkehr. Das Velothon soll wegen noch mehr "Ersttätern" NOCH chaotischer sein, als die Cyclassics, also zumindest am Anfang lieber mal ´nen Meter mehr Abstand zum Vordermann halten und den Wndschatten sausen lassen.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2009)

manni wennste lust hast kann man sich treffen.
bin beim velothon fahre aber nicht mit.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> BTW: Sonst noch jemand beim Velothon unterwegs?



Definitiv nicht, ich hänge an meinem Leben und an meinen Rädern 

Die Vätternrundan ist eh nicht mehr zu toppen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juni 2009)

*Hallo,
zur Richtigkeit stelle ich dann mal meine zwei neuen Schatzchen auch noch hier rein. 

Zaskar Team 2007:





Avalanche 2.0 2007:





und hier mal alles in Einzelteilen :





Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2009)

Das grüne Avalanche is ja ma geil, sowohl die Farbe als auch der Aufbau 

Die weissen Teile am Zaskar sind nicht so meins.


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

sehr gelungen sascha - v.a. das grüne!
und eine beeidruckende teilesammlung wenn man das mal so vor sich sieht...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die weissen Teile am Zaskar sind nicht so meins.


Tja so sind halt die Geschmäcker! Mir gefält halt so ein Zaskar Rahmen komplett mit schwarzen Teilen nicht. Aber jeder so wie es im gefällt, wäre ja auch bescheiden wenn alle gleich aussehen

@ versus
Als meine bessere Hälfte die Küche betrat, fragte Sie ob ich noch ganz richtig im Kopf bin!!!!
Blöde frage *NEIN*


----------



## Triturbo (19. Juni 2009)

Beide auf jeden Fall sehr schön !


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

also das ava ist echt ein sehr schickes auffallendes rad geworden. das gefällt mir


----------



## Stemmel (19. Juni 2009)

Die Reifen    am blauen! 

Ist mir allerdings auch ein Tucken zu viel weiß... Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker... 

Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde: GsD sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und so sehen unsere Räder auch nicht alle gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (19. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *und hier mal alles in Einzelteilen :*
> 
> *
> 
> *


 
ach. ich wusste gar nicht dass IKEA jetzt auch schon GTs verkauft. wie viele Schrauben sind am Ende übrig geblieben?


----------



## Lousa (19. Juni 2009)

@GT-Hinterland: Das Grüne Avanlanche ist echt klasse (gewagt gegen Trend aber doch überzeugend  )! Und das Foto "in Einzelteilen" ist sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

mich wunderts nur daß er die einzelteile alle so seelenruhig sammeln konnte und dann erst aufbauen....jeder andere ist total ****rig und bastelt sofort jedes neue teil dran


----------



## schallundrauch (19. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es nur zwei logische Erklärungen für:

1.Der Rahmen ist erst als letztes vom Pulvern gekommen 
2.Alle Teile sind von einem Händler und am selben Tag angekommen


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

oder er hat einfach nerven, 2 linke hände, gichtanfall oder war im krankenhaus...alles andere zählt nicht


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Bikes mal wieder .

Volker - Hut ab - einfach nur klasse das Rad 

Sascha - das grüne Ava ist sehr geil - das blaue nicht so mein Fall , aber eben Geschmacksache - Beeindruckende Teilesammlung


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2009)

jetz will ich aber auch mal wieder.
frischzellenkur vorerst abgeschlossen, ob erfolgreich wird sich am sonntag zeigen.





antrieb endlich mir ordentlicher kurbel, ordentlichem umwerfer und wie es bis jetzt scheint auch ordentlichen pedalen.




und noch ein bild mitn zaskar auf dem ghetto-hinterhof-springbrunnen.




entgegen dem anschein sind noch knapp 5cm sattelüberhöhung über.
falls fragen entstehen sollten...ja, im hinterbau ist es tüchtig knapp 

@sascha: schick, das grüne. weiß am zaskar team is eher nich meins


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juni 2009)

Die Vorbau Lenker Kombi gefällt mir garnicht. Und Lenkerendstopfen fehlen noch. Bei einigen Rennen wird das Kontrolliert.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die Vorbau Lenker Kombi gefällt mir garnicht. Und Lenkerendstopfen fehlen noch. Bei einigen Rennen wird das Kontrolliert.



ich könnt mir auch schöneres vorstelln, aber so schlimm find ich es nich.
und ich glaub bei biesenrode wird das nich das problem sein...wenn doch stopf ich halt irgendwas rein...klopapier oder sowas 

ach ja, gesamtgewicht ist jetz bei ungefähr 11,7kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (19. Juni 2009)

wieso wird das mit den lenkerendstopfen kontrolliert?

wie fahren sich denn die maxxis? hab mir auch so einen advantage satz geholt in 2,25 - aber der rahmen an den die sollen ist noch nicht da.

mfg


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juni 2009)

Wegen der Unfallgefahr. Stell Dir mal vor Du kommst mit jemanden ohne Stopfen in Berührung! Und wenn dann der lenker noch einen Grat oder eine sonstige beschädigung hat, kann das üble Verletzungen nach sich ziehen.
Deshalb wird das stellenweise kontrolliert.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

naja nicht nur deshalb...die gehen davon aus daß man beim anfassen der lenkerende mit dem finger reinrutschen könnte und dann sich den finger bricht.

egal, schaut schon cool traktormäßig aus. 

@alex: ende juli hab ich 2 wochen urlaub, dann müssen wir mal wieder ne runde drehen.

meine soul kozak nabe wurde heute endlich verschickt dh. bis dahin bin ich dann mitm lts unterwegs. vorausgesetzt meine speichen kommen auch entsprechend schnell. haben dann etwa gleiches gewicht......der berg ruft. mal sehen ob dein kurierjob was bringt


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie fahren sich denn die maxxis? hab mir auch so einen advantage satz geholt in 2,25 - aber der rahmen an den die sollen ist noch nicht da.
> 
> mfg



kann ich noch nix zu sagen. war seit dem umbau noch nich wieder im gelände. auf losem schotter/kies hat der advantage aber schonmal sehr gut grip. der rollwiderstand auf asphalt is auch total unauffällig.
nach dem we kann ich berichten



divergent! schrieb:


> egal, schaut schon cool traktormäßig aus.



ouujaaa...



divergent! schrieb:


> @alex: ende juli hab ich 2 wochen urlaub, dann müssen wir mal wieder ne runde drehen.
> 
> meine soul kozak nabe wurde heute endlich verschickt dh. bis dahin bin ich dann mitm lts unterwegs. vorausgesetzt meine speichen kommen auch entsprechend schnell. haben dann etwa gleiches gewicht......der berg ruft. mal sehen ob dein kurierjob was bringt



geht klar. wenn, dann aber sonntag.
und ob der kurierjob was bringt, kann ich auch nach dem we berichten 
wünscht mir erfolg und genug grip die strecke is ordentlich schlammig.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Nen Freund hat mal nen Loch in seinem Bauch gestanzt, deshalb wird das kontrolliert.
Alex, das Rad ist jetzt richtig toll, schicker Racepanzer!
Kassette 11-26?
Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2009)

11-23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 11-23



Reicht, ich trete Sonntag bei einem anderen Rennen mit 12-25 an, damit:


----------



## cbk (20. Juni 2009)

@TigersClaw:

Hast du einen zu kleinen Rahmen gekauft oder die Sattelstütze nur für's Foto soweit rausgezogen?


----------



## Triturbo (20. Juni 2009)

@ aggressor2: Tolles Rad, aber wieso jetzt dieses ''radikale'' Umdenken von Starr- auf Federgabel? Also mir gefällt der Rahmen mit Reba besser, nur so nebenbei.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ aggressor2: Tolles Rad, aber wieso jetzt dieses ''radikale'' Umdenken von Starr- auf Federgabel? Also mir gefällt der Rahmen mit Reba besser, nur so nebenbei.



weil ich seit 6 wochen nur noch mit meinem stahlrad unterwegs war und das eigentlich 6 tage die woche und ich dadurch bei der steifigkeit jetzt ziemlich verwöhnt bin.
die kinesis flext mit einfach viel viel zu stark mit der 185er avid bremsscheibe.
und die geometrie stimmt jetz auch wieder halbwegs.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juni 2009)

Update, noch mit Maxxis in 2.10



jetzt mit IRC Mythos in 1.95.



Passen besser in den Hinterbau, der Maxxis war schon sehr knapp.
Und noch ein "Speedlifter" für den Sattel.


----------



## cy-one (25. Juni 2009)

Speedlifter für den Sattel? Wozu ist der denn gut? 

Mein neues (nichtmal ne Woche in meinem Besitz) Talera...





... ist die Ausgangsbasis meines Singlespeed-Projektes





... mit dem ich mich wohl bei 'nem Großteil von euch GT-Jungs unbeliebt machen werde :/ *g*​


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juni 2009)

Um nicht vor jeden Downhill absteigen zu müssen um den Sattel runter zu stellen. Die Feder soll den Sattel danach wieder in die richtige Position bringen.
Mal sehen wie das während der fahrt funktioniert.

Zum Thema Downhill, im Classic Bereich kursiert dieses Video.
Ein RTS ist auch dabei:
http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm
Bin mal so frei es hier zu posten.


----------



## cy-one (25. Juni 2009)

Ah, das klingt sogar sinnvoll 
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## muttipullover (25. Juni 2009)

Das Video ist ja richtig geil, selten so gelacht. Besonders beeindruckt hat mich die Haltbarkeit der Laufräder. Aber hart im nehmen waren die Typen damals schon.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Diggler (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Mal wieder ein update an meinem Zaskar. Der San Marco Regal Sattel ist montiert und testweise habe ich mal ein rotes Vorderrad eingebaut. Das VR ist mittlerweile wieder ausgebaut, irgendwie passte es optisch nicht so gut.
Ich habe heute an das Unterrohr Steinschlagschutzfolie angebracht. Der Rahmen ist zwar gebraucht aber trotzdem tut mir der Rahmen leid wenn er im Gelände unter Dauerbeschuss steht. Mein 18" Zoll Zaskar bin ich damals "ungeschützt" gefahren und das Unterrohr ist quasi kaltgeschmiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2009)

das video ist cool. strecke sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus aber die räder zerlegts da ja reihenweise....witzig

am ssp würde ich mir das mit dem lenker nochmal stark überdenken. der rest ist schon in ordnung. mach bitte einen geraden lenker dran


----------



## SingleLight (26. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn man es nicht macht, ich hab sehr gelacht bei dem Video, Federweg fast null, da weiß man was man heute hat, obwohl ich heute gerne noch Starr fahre. Aber Fahrtechnisch sieht es auch seltsam aus, aber am besten finde ich die bunten Klamotten
Das Zaskar finde ich bis auf die SLX Kubel sehr gut, ich mag sie einfach Optisch nicht, aber das ist Geschmackssache, würde mir eher nee alte XTR dafür suchen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> ... mit dem ich mich wohl bei 'nem Großteil von euch GT-Jungs unbeliebt machen werde :/ *g*
> [/LEFT]



und wie kommst du da drauf??? das sieht doch sehr spannend aus


----------



## oliversen (26. Juni 2009)

Heissa, ist das Video geil. Die Typen hatten damals echt was drauf. Aber dennoch, wenn ich mir die Szenen so ansehe, bin ich dennoch recht froh das diese Zeiten vorbei sind. Und das, obwohl ich mich auch heute mal gerne auf ein Classic MTB setze. Ein paar hundert MM gedaempfter Federweg und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen haben schon ihre Berechtigung.

Ach ja, Zaskars mit p-bone gefallen mir sehr gut. Und wenns mit der roten Felge hinten noch klappt ist es ein richtig schoenes Bike.  

oliveren


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> ... ist die Ausgangsbasis meines Singlespeed-Projektes



Wie willst du die Kette spannen? ENO Ecc oder Exzentriker?
Wenn du das Projekt shcon so aufwendig planst, würde ich mich nicht mit einem Spanner zufriedengeben wollen. Oder brätst du neue Ausfaller rein?!

Sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

divergent!:
Mhm, ich wollte ursprünglich sogar'n Rennlenker dranmachen 
Besenstile sind mir zu unbequem. An dem Rahmen, den ich ursprünglich nutzen wollte, ging ein Rennlenker (in Kombination mit mir. Andere Rahmengröße), bei dem Talera gehts nicht mehr (zu niedrig), also nehm ich eben nen Rennlenker nach oben, quasi 

versus und king moe:
Hey, freut mich, dass es da positive Resonanz gibt. Hätte erwartet, ausgebuht zu werden, da das GT dann nicht mehr wirklich viel mit MTB zu tun hat 

Zur Kettenfrage: Da ich ein sehr begrenztes Budget habe, wird das erstmal über nen schlichten, aber dezent hässlichen Kettenspanner am Ausfallende laufen. Hatte dann vor, später einen Exzentriker im Tretlager einzubauen. Gäbs da 'ne Empfehlung hinsichtlich günstigem Preis, aber noch brauchbarer Qualität?


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Downhill, im Classic Bereich kursiert dieses Video.
> Ein RTS ist auch dabei:
> http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm
> Bin mal so frei es hier zu posten.



Ooooh... auch du liebe Güte. Irgendiwe scheint früher bei Stürzen weniger passiert zu sein. Immer wenn ich mich aufs Maul lege wirds schmerzhaft und teuer (2x Schneidezähne, einmal Wirbelbruch und 1x Handgelenk beim Skifahren). Aber das erklärt wenigstens mal, warum so wenig Material von früher übrig geblieben ist!


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

vermutlich kam der Schmerz erst, als der Adrenalinspiegel gesunken ist...


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> divergent!:
> Mhm, ich wollte ursprünglich sogar'n Rennlenker dranmachen
> Besenstile sind mir zu unbequem. An dem Rahmen, den ich ursprünglich nutzen wollte, ging ein Rennlenker (in Kombination mit mir. Andere Rahmengröße), bei dem Talera gehts nicht mehr (zu niedrig), also nehm ich eben nen Rennlenker nach oben, quasi
> 
> ...



Hi

Du bist hier im "freundlichen Forum" , das zwar keinen Hersteller Support hat , dafür ne Menge netter Leute , die hier ihrer Leidenschaft fröhnen . Da ist es egal ob MTB , Singlespeeder oder Rennrad - hauptsache ein GT und selbst dabei sind die meisten hier flexibel und tolerieren die Ketzerei , wenn man mal was anderes fährt .
Um hier angegangen zu werden , braucht es schon mehr .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Mhm, also wenn ich mir den "vergewaltigte GT"-Thread anschau.. Ich hab bei meiner Idee fest mit dicken Minuspunkten gerechnet


----------



## planetsmasher (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> , da das GT dann nicht mehr wirklich viel mit MTB zu tun hat


 
muss es ja auch nicht. GT ist ja schliesslcih in fast jedem Segment vertreten. Und das "stylisher-Commuter für Yuppies"-Segment wäre ja evtl. ne Möglichkeit für GT sich mal wieder etwas zu profilieren und auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Und Du zeigst denen wies geht 

Also ich bin schon sehr auf die Umsetzung gespannt.

Den hinteren Fender würde ich aber nur bis 10.00 oder evtl. sogar bis zur 11.00 Uhr Stellung machen...


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Mhm, warum nur bis 10 oder 11? Ich mag langgezogene Schutzbleche eigentlich (sofern sie nicht wie blöd klappern)

"GT Commuter - design made in Germany!"
Jau. *g*

Edit: Was heißt Commuter eigentlich genau? Ich kenn Räder, die als solche bezeichnet werden und kann mir ein grobes Bild machen, aber was _genau_ heißts eigentlich? *g*


----------



## planetsmasher (26. Juni 2009)

also erstens denk ich eben auch, dass Du, je länger der Fender wird, dann auch so ne blöde Zusatzstrebe oder so brauchst und das würde die schöne cleane Optik halt komplett zerstören und zweitens würds ja auch nur ich so machen. Dein Bike - Dein Style

PS

Mach doch nen eigenen Aufbauthread für das schöne Teil auf -das hat die Idee m.E. schon verdient.


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Den Aufbauthread gibts... aber im rad-forum *g*
Zwei möcht ich nicht führen, aber ich kanns ja in der Signatur verlinken, wenn du magst und es für sinnvoll erachtest.

Zum Fender: Mhm, da is' was dran...
Ich hatte vor, die Befestigungsstreben von SKS Bluemels




zu nutzen, das erscheint mir verhältnismäßig klapperfrei, zumal ich die 2 "oberen" Streben vom hinteren Blech bei Bedarf ja auch anders positionieren kann.
Auf dem Bild sind die Streben ja bei 9:30 und etwa 10:30-11 Uhr. Das wirkt für mich relativ solide, das wären dann nämlich 4 Befestigungspunkte... 3 Uhr (Querstrebe zwischen Kettenstreben), 1 Uhr (Querstrebe zwischen Sitzstreben), 11 Uhr (SKS-Strebe) und 9 Uhr (SKS-Strebe).
Denkst du, dass das dann noch immer rumklappert wie blöde?


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Zur Kettenfrage: Da ich ein sehr begrenztes Budget habe, wird das erstmal über nen schlichten, aber dezent hässlichen Kettenspanner am Ausfallende laufen. Hatte dann vor, später einen Exzentriker im Tretlager einzubauen. Gäbs da 'ne Empfehlung hinsichtlich günstigem Preis, aber noch brauchbarer Qualität?



Also der Exzentriker ist nun mal ein Nischenprodukt und nur von Trickstuff zu bekommen. Da kommt man um die rund 150,- Euro kaum rum. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...enter-Innenlager-fuer-Singlespeed::10589.html

Falls du meintst, dass du ein großes Lagergehäuse einschweißen willst und das dann mit einem handelsüblichen Exzenter ausrüsten möchtest: Das geht, wäre mir aber zu viel Aufwand und zu teuer. Dann lieber einen SSP-Rahmen kaufen!

Ich würde zuerst ein einfaches (=billiges) Rennrad-Schaltwerk als Spanner motieren. So kannst du die Kettenlinie gut einstellen und brauchst kein großes Geld investieren. Und nur wenige "echte" Spanner sind so gut wie ein SW. Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du auch den von Rohloff kaufen oder einen Rennen oder Paul oder...
Mit den einfachen Point & Co. habe ich leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt. Dann lieber ein altes SW.


Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

*nick* An die Tr!ckstuff-Exzentriker hab ich gedacht. Drum ja auch das "erstmal'n Spanner, später'n Exzentriker", da die 150 Öcken auch erstmal vorhanden sein müssen... und vorher nutz ich lieber ne Billiglösung und hab aber nen Rad, dass fährt


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> divergent!:
> Mhm, ich wollte ursprünglich sogar'n Rennlenker dranmachen
> Besenstile sind mir zu unbequem. An dem Rahmen, den ich ursprünglich nutzen wollte, ging ein Rennlenker (in Kombination mit mir. Andere Rahmengröße), bei dem Talera gehts nicht mehr (zu niedrig), also nehm ich eben nen Rennlenker nach oben, quasi




ja den hätte ich ja auch noch vorgeschlagen aber wollte ja mein eigens mtb-rr-ssp projekt nicht gefährden

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie deins wird. meins wird im herbst fertig.

wo wir dabei sind...kennt jemand ne firma die poliwerte rennradlenker herstellen oder muss ich mir den von roox kaufen und selber beschrubben?


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Hehe, noch'n Talera.

Naja, meins wird ja kein SSP-RR *g* Insofern wär deins auch dann nicht gefährdet, wenn ich nen Rennbügel drantun würd


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab ja 2 lrs. einen mit geländereifen und einen mit 1,3 oder 1,5er slicks


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Naja, bei mir werdens ja vermutlich Big Apples.

Kleine Nebenfrage, weiß jemand, was alles als "Main Tubes" bezeichnet wird? Beim Talera sind ja nur die aus CroMo. Ich würde jetzt raten: Ober, Unter, Sitz und Steuerrohr...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wo wir dabei sind...kennt jemand ne firma die poliwerte rennradlenker herstellen oder muss ich mir den von roox kaufen und selber beschrubben?



Bei eBay gabs ne Zeit lang 3ttt Vorbauten und Lenker in poliert, hatte ich an meinem ZR2000:


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2009)

da muss ich mal suchen.....welche farbe bekommt dein ssp....weiß?


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei eBay gabs ne Zeit lang 3ttt Vorbauten und Lenker in poliert, hatte ich an meinem ZR2000:



dieses sofa ist inzwischen eine institution hier im forum...


----------



## cy-one (27. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> da muss ich mal suchen.....welche farbe bekommt dein ssp....weiß?


Nein, wird farblich irgendwo zwischen beige und elfenbein liegen. Die genaue Farbe werd ich mir dann anhand des RAL-Fächers beim Pulverer aussuchen.


----------



## Stemmel (27. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dieses sofa ist inzwischen eine institution hier im forum...



Als ich das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich auch "Da isses ja wieder!"  Aber wurde es nicht zwischenzeitlich entsorgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2009)

Letztes Wochenende in Berlin:








War ein schönes Rennen, die Strecke war wunderschön, der Strassenbelag oft gruselig...


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Juni 2009)

es ist (fast) fertig....
heute das erste mal fahrbereit und draussen. nein wie g... das ding. 

suche noch rot elox. shim

es fehlen noch rote oury`s und der lrs.
ach und ein satz farmer john and his cousin in nos der montag kommt.


----------



## Briggtopp (27. Juni 2009)

Tolles Ding...gefällt mir sehr


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2009)

Sehr schick, bis auf Gabel und Sattel. Aber es muß Dir gefallen, nicht mir.

Ach ja, was ist das den nun für ein Richter? Weist Du das Baujahr?
Habe im Netz immer nur das Richter 8.0 gefunden.


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Juni 2009)

Gestern kam es Jungfernfahrt mit dem 91er Zaskar..


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2009)

Wow, bin zwar nicht so der BB Zaskar Fan, aber dies würde ich auch gerne haben.


----------



## cy-one (27. Juni 2009)

Was heißt denn BB? Das hab ich nun schon öfters gelesen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2009)

Ball Burnish, ist eine Art der Oberflächenvergütung. Damit ist die "silberne" Farbe der Zaskars gemeint/bezeichnet.


----------



## cy-one (27. Juni 2009)

Ah, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (27. Juni 2009)

@DeepStar23: sehr geile(s) Zaskar(s)


----------



## hoeckle (27. Juni 2009)

sehr schön dennis! vor allem das mit den spengle´s! aber mach dich darauf gefasst, das du dafür von den stylesherrif´s was zu hören bekommst....


gell! schopschopschop...


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Juni 2009)

danke,danke.. 
Das macht nix.. Ich muss den Anblick ja täglich ertragen..  

Die Laufräder sind mir auch zugelaufen,war so net geplant. 
Aber mittlerweile gefällt das Rad sehr gut so..


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juni 2009)

Sehr, sehr schön, Dennis! 

Und da können andere sagen, was sie wollen: manchmal sehen Spengles doch gut aus - kommt immer auf den Kontext an. Lass' die Dinger ja drauf!  

Beide Exemplare sind echte Prachtburschen. Wenn Du für Dein 93er noch einen neongelben GT-Bapperl für das Steuerrohr brauchst, sag' einfach Bescheid. Ich müsste davon noch etwas rumliegen haben. Kann ich Dir zuschicken.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es ist (fast) fertig....
> heute das erste mal fahrbereit und draussen. nein wie g... das ding.



immer noch sehr, sehr geil, aber mal ne doofe frage:
hattest du nicht den lack ausgebessert, ich sehe da roooost  



Davidbelize schrieb:


>


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sehr schön dennis! vor allem das mit den spengle´s! aber mach dich darauf gefasst, das du dafür von den stylesherrif´s was zu hören bekommst....
> 
> 
> gell! schopschopschop...



die seinen sind weder blau, noch klemmen sie in einem wehrlosen titanrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (28. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



Suntour XC-Pro, immer noch eine der solidesten Kurbeln die es gibt. Ich habe meine 1996 als Ersatz gekauft weil die DX-Blätter verschlissen waren. Preis für Kurbel und Blätter: DM 40 (!). Und die Blätter sind wirklich sehr verschleisfest.
Den restlichen Suntour Kram habe ich bewusst nicht gekauft wg Kompatibilität und Ersatzteilfrage. Von daher hast Du wirklich Achtung verdient fürs Verbauen der Teile, die noch mehr als Shimano Mountain-LX etc. in die Vitrine gehören.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2009)

@ versus: da haste recht. ist aber nur dezent oberflächlich und ich hab mich wegen der decals noch nicht so richtig rangetraut.
auf der anderen seite hab ich an der gleichen stelle das selbe prob.
ich denke das das von einer einer klemme eines dachgepäckträgers stammt.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Juni 2009)

Dennis dein Tag-Team ist 
besonders das 93er


----------



## giglio rosso (28. Juni 2009)

Hi, bin mal wieder da. Die erste Reaktion nach meinem Urlaub war: NIE WIEDER URLAUB! Ziemlicher Stress der dann im Beruf auf mich wartete. Jetzt 2 Wochen später sieht das schon wieder besser aus. Ich schau meine Bilder an und denke: Wär mal wieder richtig nett in Sardinien. Mein GT - immer noch mit den alten Cantis (Marke: Blut-ABS) - war dabei, wie auch eines meiner Mopeds (irgendwie ja auch ein Zweirad....). Das Moped ist eh klasse und macht richtig Spass. Aber mein GT!!!!!! Einfach Spitze. Pfeilschnell!!! Pur. Ohne Schnickschnack. Stahl. Genau mein Ding.
Ist ja bloß ein Borrego. Nix Besonderes. Aber irgendwie taugt's mir.
Insofern: Das hier ist eine Lobeshymne für mein GT!!!!
Schönen Wochenstart all euch GT Treibern!


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> die seinen sind weder blau, noch klemmen sie in einem wehrlosen titanrahmen


 



dieser junge mann hat ein neues lieblingswort und ist immer auf der suche nach partnern

TACKLE.....













giglio rosso schrieb:


> war dabei, wie auch eines meiner Mopeds (irgendwie ja auch ein Zweirad....). Das Moped ist eh klasse und macht richtig Spass. !


 

schick, aber die frage mag erlaubt sein: die SF mit echtem oder nicht so echtem C...






edith sagt: morgen darf ich endlich wieder aufs rad, damit das gespamme endlich ein ende findet...


----------



## Syborg (28. Juni 2009)

*hier die Resultate meiner aktuellen Bastelstunden:

LTS Black & Red*























*Zaskar '92*































*Zaskar '94 (meine Fahrmaschine) mit neuem LRS Syncros/Weinmann und Hügis*











*LTS '96 mit neuem nunmehr nicht verzogenem Hinterbau, alles komplett neu gelagert und neuer Marzocchi Federgabel (diesmal ohne Chopperfeeling) sowie einem blauen Flite*












*und last but not least das 97er LTS vom Junior mit neu verlegten Zügen*






*mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album. Danke auch an alle aus dem GT-Forum die mir mit Rat und Tat sowie Teilen geholfen haben. Ihr seid einfach spitze!! 

Alle einen schönen Sonntag noch und bis demnächst

Gruß

Syborg*


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2009)

uiii...schöne räder hast du da!

das rot-schwarze lts sieht ja echt klasse aus....man man bin ich kribblig wenn ich diese woche auch endlich mein lrs fertig hab. bin gespannt wie sich mein lts fährt.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2009)

hammer, das schwarz - rot gefällt mir aber extrem gut...!


----------



## Matthias_M_M (28. Juni 2009)

Bin umgestiegen von Canyon auf GT, muss sagen ich habe es nicht bereut


----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2009)

UI Syborg, das ist ja der Hammer, ich kann bestimmt heut Nacht nimmer schlafen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> dieser junge mann hat ein neues lieblingswort und ist immer auf der suche nach partnern
> 
> TACKLE.....



 so lange der noch ein paar gewichtsklassen unter mir spielt, wirkt das jetzt nicht sooo einschüchternd 

aber schönes foto 



Syborg schrieb:


> *LTS Black & Red*


----------



## giglio rosso (29. Juni 2009)

@hoeckle: C oder nicht C. In den Papieren ist's ne C. Die Teile sind halb/halb. Der Rahmen ist schon etliche Male verändert worden (vermutlich auch schon mal mit "Kaltverformung"). Ewige Geschichte.... Und deshalb ist es für mich selbst keine "echte" C.
Gute Frage!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juni 2009)

@ syborg

Geile Bikes 

Das schwarz-rote LTS ist der Hammer - da wurden keine Kosten gescheut - sehr lecker
Und Zaskars in BB sind einfach ein Augenschmaus .

Irgendwie finde ich , fehlt da noch etwas aus TITAN ;-)


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> @hoeckle: C oder nicht C. In den Papieren ist's ne C. Die Teile sind halb/halb. Der Rahmen ist schon etliche Male verändert worden (vermutlich auch schon mal mit "Kaltverformung"). Ewige Geschichte.... Und deshalb ist es für mich selbst keine "echte" C.
> Gute Frage!
> Beste Grüße


  ist ja auch egal ob C oder nicht C, ist nur für den sammler und preis wichtig. die 750er gehört zu meinen top 5 und mit den megaphonen.... überirdisch...


----------



## Triturbo (29. Juni 2009)

@ Matthias_M_M : Momentan der schönste HT Rahmen auf dem Markt, klasse Rad. Einfach nur schön und auch was besonderes, gegenüber dem Canyon, oder ?


----------



## Matthias_M_M (29. Juni 2009)

@ Triturbo : Ja bin mittlerweile auch völlig überzeugt von dem Radl. Geb zu hab vorher GT garnicht so gut gekannt, aber mein Canyon (Grand Canyon Comp 2005) war ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und war nun die Frage herrichten oder gleich ein neues kaufen. Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir dann das Zaskar empfohlen. War anfangs noch skeptisch aber das hat sich spätestens nach der ersten Ausfahrt sofort gelegt, fährt sich nurnoch geil und ist halt doch etwas anderes als ein 0815 Versandradl.  

Hab aber noch ein paar Sachen aus meinem alten Rad übernommen, Syntace Vorbau+Lenker, Sattel+Stütze und leichtere Laufräder. Jetzt steht es so da wie ich es haben wollte 

Mitte August bei der Trans Schwarzwald muss es sich dann endgültig beweisen aber bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Gios88 (29. Juni 2009)

Hurra mein Avalanche LE ist fertig. 

Möchte euch mein Avalanche LE, 18 Rahmen Hergestellt 1986 Heute Präsentieren.
Ich habe das Radl am letzten Samstag fertig gemacht, und gleich eine kleine Runde damit gemacht, es Fährt sich Super, ist halt ein GT.
Was soll ich viel Schreiben, seht euch die Bilder an, ich bin mächtig Stolz.

Mein besonderer Dank gilt Lars hier aus dem Forum, der mir diesen Schönen Rahmen Überlassen hat.

Gruß
Joachim
___________________________________________________________
http://www.realhp.de/members/stahlrenner/


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2009)

du meinst wohl 1996...


----------



## mani.r (29. Juni 2009)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir dann das Zaskar empfohlen. War anfangs noch skeptisch aber das hat sich spätestens nach der ersten Ausfahrt sofort gelegt, fährt sich nurnoch geil und ist halt doch etwas anderes als ein 0815 Versandradl.



freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte. 
war zwar auch skeptisch ob es dir taugt aber mit einem gt kann man nicht viel falsch machen und da ich es mir selber nicht kaufen konnte...

naja, ich spare schon für das gt fury - ist dann doch eher mein einsatzgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gios88 (29. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> du meinst wohl 1996...


 
Ja natürlich 1996, ist doch klar.

Gruß
Joachim
_______________________________________________________ 
http://www.realhp.de/members/stahlrenner/


----------



## lfo (30. Juni 2009)

Schön geworden das Avalanche freut mich sehr das es in gute Hände gekommen ist  und wieder aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## svenundjenny (30. Juni 2009)

Hmmm, ich schäm mich ein bißchen ... aber wir sind gute Freunde seit 96 und jetzt hat es einen Neustart verdient (wo hab ich denn noch meine roten Ritchey-SPD´s ??) ... 

Stand Juni 2009:


----------



## B-Ston3D (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2009)

sorry das schon wieder bilder kommen aber i can`t get enough.......

das classik forum hat mich ja darüber aufgeklärt das rot ja mal gar nicht geht.
und ich dachte die verstehen was von schönen bikes. 



















auf die frage meiner tochter: "warum ist der rahmen blau/gelb?"
antwortete mein sohn:" wenn david ganz schnell fährt wird der rahmen grün und er rot."




mir fehlt jetzt noch ne kamera die so gut wie das psyclone ist.


ps: diese info kam heut aus usa und ich bin mit einer gabel dabei......

Landed another Psyclone today....this one blue. It shows use not as much as your Team Scream. I will probably do a full strip and repaint in Team Scream. Forrest Yelverton's last day at GT was yesterday. Longmont is now closed. He gave me the name of the person that did the original Team Scream paint jobs for GT so I think I'll send this one off to him.


mal sehen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> " wenn david ganz schnell fährt wird der rahmen grün und er rot."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (3. Juli 2009)

@Davidbelize

Sehr geil 

Passt auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das classik forum hat mich ja darüber aufgeklärt das rot ja mal gar nicht geht. und ich dachte die verstehen was von schönen bikes.



...war vielleicht der eher "unglückliche" Teil des IBC für diese Frage. Bei einem sonst schwarzen Aufbau und den meist zurückhaltenden Aufbaugedanken der Classicfraktion war doch klar, dass Du für einen roten flite keine Empfehlung bekommst   



Davidbelize schrieb:


> mir fehlt jetzt noch ne kamera die so gut wie das psyclone ist.



...das wird teuer. Aber für den Preis eines roten flites bekommt man schon eine Kamera, die hobbymäßig vernünftige Bilder macht 

Viel Spaß mit dem Psyclone!
Christian


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2009)

@ David: Das Classic-Forum hat immer Recht!

Brings einfach mit in den Harz, ich stecke es dann in meinem dunklen Keller.....

Nein, mal im ernst: KLASSE!

Bei Psyclone könnte ich auch noch mal schwach werden........


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...war vielleicht der eher "unglückliche" Teil des IBC für diese Frage. Bei einem sonst schwarzen Aufbau und den meist zurückhaltenden Aufbaugedanken der Classicfraktion war doch klar, dass Du für einen roten flite keine Empfehlung bekommst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
momentmal, david sprach von roten zügen...!  und ein roter shim steht ja noch aus...

rote ourys und flite sind ja absolut ok..


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> momentmal, david sprach von roten zügen...!



Mist, ertappt...


----------



## monacofranze (4. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Gestern kam es Jungfernfahrt mit dem 91er Zaskar..


 uiiiiuiui...kann man so ein geniales zaskar, vor allem das hintere entspricht fast genau meinen feuchten träumen ( seit 15 jahren  ), als normalverdiener eigentlich noch zahlen?


----------



## divergent! (5. Juli 2009)

na klar. rechne mal für nen guten rahmen um die 300, gabel bekommste für 60-70.

musst nur etwas mehr zeit mit dem suchen der teile investieren. aber denk mal max 1500 und sowas ist deins......naja und mitunter wohl 2 jahre aufbauzeit


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was ich insgesamt ausgegeben hab. 
Mit der Zeit haben sich ne Menge Teile angesammelt. 

Aber 300 für nen guterhaltenen Rahmen sind realistisch. Wenn der Rahmen rot ist auch mal mehr.. 
Die Gabel habe ich für 60 neu und ungekürzt geschossen.

Und bei Rest muss man etwas Glück haben.


----------



## monacofranze (5. Juli 2009)

das klingt überschaubar für nen jugendtraum ( dann bliebe nämlich "nur" noch ein aston martin v8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...farbige rahmen sind teurer ,wie ne kleine recherche hier ergab  naja,wird jetzt alles zu ot... dann hoffentlich bald ein neuer beitrag im "hilfe beim zassi aufbau" thread


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. Juli 2009)

mein Gt avalanche 3.0 disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2009)

wird zzt täglich bewegt 





bin aber schwer am überlegen den rahmen stillzulegen, da er in solch gutem zustand ist und lieber den alu polierten runterranze


----------



## Beaufighter (5. Juli 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bin aber schwer am überlegen den rahmen stillzulegen, da er in solch gutem zustand ist und lieber den alu polierten runterranze



Wenns nen 16" ist, dann is er bei mir sehr gut aufgehoben


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2009)

ja ist sweet 16 wie billy idol sagen würde ... kannst ihn haben, schwarz macht mich eh immer so depri ... 


 der bleibt natürlich hier bei mir!

du wolltest doch eh nen alu polierten oder?


----------



## DerAugsburger (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo chewbacca11,

in welcher Größe hast du nun dein Avalanche gekauft?
Wünsch die viel Spaß damit!!!

__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## Beaufighter (5. Juli 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja ist sweet 16 wie billy idol sagen würde ... kannst ihn haben, schwarz macht mich eh immer so depri ...
> 
> 
> der bleibt natürlich hier bei mir!
> ...



Yeah, schwarz wie die Nacht und die Augenringe, die mich gerade schmücken wegen schlafloser Nächte....ich nehm alles(naja so Mitte 90er)...aber bald wirds wohl einer werden....


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Juli 2009)

DerAugsburger schrieb:


> Hallo chewbacca11,
> 
> in welcher Größe hast du nun dein Avalanche gekauft?
> Wünsch die viel Spaß damit!!!
> ...




Hab ne XL genomman bei einer Körpergröße von 1,87...werde nächste woche erst 16 also wachs ich wahrscheinlich auch noch ein stück!
Aber das ding ist ganzschön schwer oder?


----------



## DerAugsburger (6. Juli 2009)

Nun, mit 13 Kg, liegt das Bike wohl im Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse! Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 1800g!
Das was beim Fahren so schwer scheint schiebe ich auf die Kenda Bereifung, denn der Kenda Nevegal rollt zeimlich schwer, und hat, so glaube ich, selbst im Labor so einen hohen Rollwiederstand, dass der weit über den der anderen getesten Reifen lag.
Ein anderer Reifen, Nobby Nic etc, bringt hier sicherlich einiges!

____________

lg

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab den Kenda Nevegal auf meinem Sanction, und dort macht er sich richtig prima. Angegeben mit 2.35 Zoll, real aber eher 2.7 Zoll und nur 650 Gramm leicht. Auf Asphalt rollt er gefühlt recht leicht und im Gelände hat er Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## DerAugsburger (6. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht liegt hier der Unterschied! Beim Avalanche haben die Nevegal ne breite von lediglich 2.1!
Kann sein, dass er breiter besser rollt!
Ist dein Sanction nicht ein FR Bike? Da is ja klar, dass er sich dort Prima macht, und der Gripp ist schon gut, dass muss man diesem Reifen lassen!
______________

gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2009)

Kannst Du mal messen, wie breit er in 2.1 real ist?


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Juli 2009)

der reifen läuft meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut..fürs gelände absoulut klasse.
aber auf der straße zieht mich ein kumpel mit seinen nobby nics regelrecht ab rollt ca 2-3km/h schneller als ich.
ich habe das  Bike mal mit unserer körperwaage gewogen und komme auf 14Kg?!


----------



## DerAugsburger (6. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Reifen messen werd ich machen!
Beim meinem Händler war das Bike mit einem Gewicht von 13,1Kg ausgeschildert!?
Eine andere Quelle hab ich bisher nicht gefunden!

____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

puh 13-14 kilo fürn hardtail ist happig. da hast du sicher nur das günstigste vom günstigsten dran. da kann man nur sagen....viel trainieren damit du zügigst wegen des verschleisses die teile auswechseln kannst.

bei nem 1800gr rahmen sollte man schon unter 10 kilo und hardtail bleiben


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

die sinnlose Federgabel wiegt schon 2,6Kg glaube ich.
ich will nicht unbedingt unter 10 kilo kommen das ist ja schon ziemlich Preisintensiv...
aber 13Kg möchte ich schon haben.
Eine neue Gabel und dan habe ich die auch.
aberim moment ist das Geld eben etwas knapp da ich mir eben das Bike gekauft habe.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> aberim moment ist das Geld eben etwas knapp da ich mir eben das Bike gekauft habe.



Meine Reihenfolge bei kleinem Budget wäre:

1. Reifen
2. Gabel
3. Kurbel

Rest dann bei Verschleiß upgraden.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

weis einer was die Kenda nevegal wiegen?
Die Gabel wird demnächst gewechselt...aber da das Bike noch neu ist werd ich die erstmal eine weile fahren.
Kurbeln bleiben vorerst auch dran.

Edit: hab grade gelesen das die Faltversion 720gramm wiegt...ads wird bei der "nicht faltversion" auch ungefähr so ein?!


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> die sinnlose Federgabel wiegt schon 2,6Kg glaube ich.
> ich will nicht unbedingt unter 10 kilo kommen das ist ja schon ziemlich Preisintensiv...
> aber 13Kg möchte ich schon haben.
> Eine neue Gabel und dan habe ich die auch.
> aberim moment ist das Geld eben etwas knapp da ich mir eben das Bike gekauft habe.



eben.

LASSE ALLE TEILE DRAN.FAHRE EINFACH,UND HABE SPASS AN DEM RAD UND RADFAHREN !

Selbst die Reifen.Die Nevegal sind gut,sind immerhin Geländereifen.

Grüße Rafael


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> eben.
> 
> LASSE ALLE TEILE DRAN.FAHRE EINFACH,UND HABE SPASS AN DEM RAD




Spaß macht es auf jeden fall...aber Bergauf ist es schon ein wenig anders als mein altes trekking rad mit 12,5Kg.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo muß man Abstriche machen.Die Nevegal wiegen 640gr in '2,1 (Kevlarversion).Draht ca 690gr.


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

wegen 200gramm kauf ich mir jetzt fÃ¼r 80â¬ keine neuen mÃ¤ntel.
Das ist es mir nun nicht wert.
irgerndwann werd ich mir ne neue gabel gÃ¶nnen die "nur" knapp 2Kg wiegt.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Irgendwo muß man Abstriche machen.Die Nevegal wiegen 640gr in '2,1 (Kevlarversion).Draht ca 690gr.



Das ist die Herstellerangabe. Real dürfte er deutlich leichter sein. Meinen vorderen 2.35er Nevegal hab ich mit 650 Gramm gewogen, und der nicht wirklich runter.


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

also ich hab nur nen 2,1 also wird er um die 600gram wiegen...das is ja ganz ok


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> also ich hab nur nen 2,1 also wird er um die 600gram wiegen...das is ja ganz ok



Kann hinkommen, wenns die Falt-Version ist. Draht wiegt im Schnnitt 80-100 Gramm mehr.


----------



## giglio rosso (7. Juli 2009)

Das Problem des Gewichts kann auch 'im Kopf' liegen. Bin seit einigen Jahren aus der Biketechnikszene raus. Zumindest damals gab es Bleigewichte für teures Geld zu kaufen, um sie an den Rahmen zu kletten. Und die Dinger wurden sicherlich gekauft. Und der Trainingseffekt war sicherlich sogar um einiges besser als sich für genauso teures Geld irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungssachen zu kaufen.
Damals wie heute leuchtet es mir allerdings nicht so richtig ein, warum ich ein teures Leichtrad kaufe, nur um es mit viel Geld wieder 10 Kilogramm schwerer zu machen 

Was ich damit sagen will? 
1.) 1 Kilo lwürde sich bei mir auch an der Hüfte sparen lassen (wie gesagt, bin einige Jahre schon raus aus der Szene)
2.) Ein schwereres Rad bringt einen schönen Trainingseffekt.
3.) Und es kann einen auch fröhlich machen, mit schwächerem Material genauso viel Spass zu haben wie die anderen. Das ist dann manchmal so wie im 'richtigen' Leben.

Also: Tritt rein und viel Spass mit Deinem Bike


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so das mich das Gewicht sonderlich stört aber wen das Bike etwas löeichter wäre, dan wäre das natürlich auch schöner.
aber das ist natürlich wieder mit viel Geld verbunden was ich im moment nicht ahbe.
Irgendwan kommt eine neue Gabel und ne neue Schaltung rein...hab im moment ne alvio (hab noch ne deore rumliegen lohnt sich das die einzubauen?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAugsburger (7. Juli 2009)

Die Alivio ist eigentlich recht ordentlich, solange man sie pflegt!
Sollte sie irgendwann den Geist aufgeben, kannst du sie ja gegen die neue Deore (Shadow) oder ne SLX Schaltung tauschen!
Sollte die alte Deore noch gut funktionieren, kannste die ja einbauen, oder als Ersatz aufheben!
____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## schallundrauch (7. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwo eine Teileliste von dem 13-14Kg Bike?

Ich bin gerade etwas verwundert wo das Gewicht herkommt, wenn ich mir Ã¼berlege das mein olles "Eisenschwein", bei dem Rahmen und Gabel zusammen auch etwa 3,5-4Kg wiegen, bei unter 11kg liegt (ohne das da jetzt die allerteuersten Komponenten verbaut sind)

Wenn Du das Bike nach und nach abspecken mÃ¶chtest solltest du evtl. mal die Gewichte der ganzen verbauten Komponenten raussuchen, dann sieht man am besten wo man fÃ¼r keines Geld viel erreichen kann.

Ich denke mal unter 1kg sollten eigentlich drin sein ohne das die dauerhaltbarkeit leidet.

Meine Ansatzpunkte (neben der Gabel) wÃ¤ren:

-Etwas leichtere Reifen wenn die jetzigen verschlissen sind (um 550g, bei den Reifen unter 500g macht man m.E. oft zuviele Kompromisse was die Lebensdauer angeht und das kann auf Dauer teuer werden)

-leichtere SchlÃ¤uche (Latex oder LightschlÃ¤uche um 130g)

-eine leichtere Kassette (Die Deore wiegt etwa 350g, die SLX 275g, die XT 255g)

-wieg mal Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze, sollte eines der beiden Teile Ã¼ber 300g wiegen => austauschen

-Wenn die KettenblÃ¤tter deiner Kurbel verschlissen sind wÃ¼rde ich auch diese austauschen, je nach Portemonaie gegen eine Deore, LX, SLX oder XT (hauptsache HT2) 

-Auch Vorbau und Lenker sollte man mal wiegen, auch da kann sich Blei verstecken

Bei den Schaltungs- und Bremskomponenten wÃ¼rde ich erst beigehen wenn es durch VerschleiÃ nÃ¶tig ist, um diese aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden zu tauschen ist hier die Ersparnisspro investiertem â¬ zu gering.


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

Hier hast du eine Partliste.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-avalanche-30-disc-2009.html

nur das in meinem Bike die Suntour XCM V2 verbaut ist und nicht die normale (warum auch immer)

Mir ist wie gesagt das Gewicht wirklich nicht so wichtig aber wen man für wenig Geld etwas sparen kann bin ich gerne für ratschläge offen.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

also wie schon beschrieben würde ich das material erstmal runterheizen. in der zeit kannst du sparen.

grundsätzlich ist alles austauschwürdig. und da leichtbau nicht unbedingt teuer sein muss hier mal ein paar ideen:

lrs:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5590&osCsid=t2u5q5a7ntdm6scek3ohvvnno6

stütze und lenker kcnc, vorbau smica.....oder wcs teile hier ausm forum.

bremse:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=6060&osCsid=t2u5q5a7ntdm6scek3ohvvnno6

leichte 4-kolben anlage...oder ne gebrauchte b4pro...kostet mit ashima scheiben keine 120

kurbel:

http://bikeshop-royal.com/MTB-Kurbel-von-Aerozine

bekommst du mit etwas glück auch für 100 hier im forum.

machst noch aluschrauben dran sparste nochme fast 20gr. blätter haben auch noch gut 40gr luft.

reifen:

ist jetzt geschmackssache. conti race oder speedking sind leicht und relativ lange haltbar. rocket ron wär auch ne variante. den guten alten wcs bekommt man recht günstig, ist mit 550gr relativ leicht und hält sehr lange.

gabel:

kommt jetzt auf dein gewicht an. ne manitou r7 ist leicht und relativ günstig:

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...tou-R7-Super-Absolute-schwarz-Disc-100mm.html

zur not die gute alte sid als 100er version aus der bucht

also da sind schon fast locker 1,5 - 2 kilo drin und du hast ungefähr 700-800 ausgegeben.

schaltung und son zeug bekommste gebraucht günstig...xtr oder x0...also 1000 nochmal reinstecken und dein rad ist konkurenzfähig


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich werd sicherlich keine 1000â¬ in das Rad stecken.
da ist es ja dan teurer als das was ich gezahlt habe "nur" 379â¬...ich weiÃ das man fÃ¼r das Geld kein klasse bIke erwaren kann aber ich finde das schon ganz schÃ¶n und sag ja ich will nicht unbedingt gewicht sparen wÃ¤re nur schÃ¶n wens etwas leichter ist.
ich werd jetzt sicherlich nix neues kaufen.
Wen  irgendetwas Kaputt gehen sollte werde ich natÃ¼rlich neue Teile kaufen, die dan hochwertiger/leichter seien werden.
aber ich denke ich werde mit den Bike so wie es jetzt dasteht locker noch 1jahr lang spaÃ haben.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

ich hab ja auch nix anderes geschrieben...runterheizen und dann tauschen


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

so hier nochmal ein paar Bilder, da die anderen nicht in groß erschienen sind.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also da sind schon fast locker 1,5 - 2 kilo drin und du hast ungefähr *700-800* ausgegeben.
> 
> schaltung und son zeug bekommste gebraucht günstig...xtr oder x0...also *1000 nochmal reinstecken *und dein rad ist konkurenzfähig


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>




hab ich mir auch so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

warum nicht? der rahmen ist doch technisch in ordnung und die ausstattung wär definitiv konkurenzfähig...wo ist das problem?


----------



## DerAugsburger (7. Juli 2009)

Seh ich auch so, der Rahmen ist mehr als grundsolide, und verschlissene Teile austauschen, wie ja mehrfach geschrieben wurde!
__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab meiner Freundin das Avalanche 3.0 (nicht die diskversion!) aufgebaut. Im Originalzustand hat das Rad gute 13,5-14kg gewogen, da hats einem den Arm ausgekugelt. Hab alles weggerissen und größtenteils mit Deore Sachen etc. aufgebaut. Hat mich insgesamt (also auch mit Ausgangsbasis) knappe 400Euro gekostet. Mehr nicht, weniger nicht.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum nicht? der rahmen ist doch technisch in ordnung und die ausstattung wär definitiv konkurenzfähig...wo ist das problem?



Konkurenzfähig macht ein Rad immer der Fahrer.Niemals das Rad selbst.

Für knapp 400 Euro ein komplettes Rad kaufen,und dann im nachhinein unsummen reinzustecken?Das macht doch keinen Sinn.

Der Avalanche Rahmen an sich ist schon geil,aber man muß nicht übertrieben.

grüße Rafa


----------



## FunkyOne (7. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meins........

Gr F1


----------



## quhjay (7. Juli 2009)

Schneell & einfach ein knappes Kilo sparen:

Flasche austrinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2009)

die gabel baut viel zu hoch für den rahmen....


----------



## moitrich (7. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die gabel baut viel zu hoch für den rahmen....



Dachte ich zuerst auch, ist aber ne optische Täuschung.
Das Vorderrad ist auf der Couchlehne und ist somit höer als das Hinterrad.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> KonkurenzfÃ¤hig macht ein Rad immer der Fahrer.Niemals das Rad selbst.
> 
> FÃ¼r knapp 400 Euro ein komplettes Rad kaufen,und dann im nachhinein unsummen reinzustecken?Das macht doch keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...





Ã¶hm hÃ¼stel...ich wÃ¼rde mal gerne wissen wie viele hier von uns uralte 10-20 jahre alte rahmen fahren und die mit teuer komponenten aufbauen. 

also mal ehrlich, es macht auch keinen sinn in ein 300â¬ zaskarrahmen aus 1995 was reinzusteckeun und mit syncros oder ringle teilen aufzubauen...technisch sinnvollere sachen gibts als aktuelle modelle auf dem markt...und wieviele "sinnvolle" rÃ¤der hast du? aber es geht hier im individuelle sachen...stange gibts bei canyon oder scott.

und das gerede mit material und fahrer usw...ist auch nur zum teil richtig. auf ner baumarktschÃ¼ssel bist du nunmal nicht konkurenzfÃ¤hig wenns in wald geht...egal ob du 500 watt treten kannst oder nicht.

@funkyone....sag mal was zu deinem aufbau...verstehe den nicht ganz? gehts damit ins gelÃ¤nde oder ist der eher was fÃ¼r die forstautobahn um auf arbeit zu radeln?


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> irgerndwann werd ich mir ne neue gabel gönnen die "nur" knapp 2Kg wiegt.



knapp 700g für die Reifen finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, dachte die wären schwerer!

Wenn es mit der Gabel so weit ist, kannst du dich ruhig melden, ich habe hie rnoch 2 Marzocchi Luftgabeln, die "über" sind 
Evtl. habe ich die dann ja noch.

Sind aus den "guten" Jahrgängen, also nicht veraltet, aber auch nicht aus den letzten 2 Jahren mit den Qualitätsproblemen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab hier ja jetzt voll die krasse diskussion ausgelöst xD

kingmoe kannst du mir ma die genau bezeichnung der marzocchi sagen.


----------



## FunkyOne (7. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @funkyone....sag mal was zu deinem aufbau...verstehe den nicht ganz? gehts damit ins gelände oder ist der eher was für die forstautobahn um auf arbeit zu radeln?



Mit den LR in der City - mit dem zweiten Satz LR und Nobby Nic im Gelände. Je nach Anforderung liegt hier auch noch eine Ritchey WCS Flatbar...

Und ja - die Couch ist zu kurz für den Radstand...... Deshalb steht der Bock vorne etwas hoch.


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juli 2009)

Aber die Räder sind doch auf einer Höhe
sind das 100mm?


----------



## FunkyOne (7. Juli 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> Aber die Räder sind doch auf einer Höhe
> sind das 100mm?



Nö - das VR steht deutlich höher - nämlich auf der Lehne.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> Ã¶hm hÃ¼stel...ich wÃ¼rde mal gerne wissen wie viele hier von uns uralte 10-20 jahre alte rahmen fahren und die mit teuer komponenten aufbauen.
> 
> also mal ehrlich, es macht auch keinen sinn in ein 300â¬ zaskarrahmen aus 1995 was reinzusteckeun und mit syncros oder ringle teilen aufzubauen...technisch sinnvollere sachen gibts als aktuelle modelle auf dem markt...und wieviele "sinnvolle" rÃ¤der hast du? aber es geht hier im individuelle sachen...stange gibts bei canyon oder scott.
> 
> und das gerede mit material und fahrer usw...ist auch nur zum teil richtig. auf ner baumarktschÃ¼ssel bist du nunmal nicht konkurenzfÃ¤hig wenns in wald geht...egal ob du 500 watt treten kannst oder nicht.



und was hat das mit dem Avalanche zu tun? rein garnichts

Hier gehts doch ned ums Prinzip.

Hier gehts doch was man aus einer Basis machen kÃ¶nnte.Und das geht nach und nach,aber ohne wie schon besagt zu Ã¼bertreiben.Wozu X0 XTR?

Ein vergleich mit ner BaumarktschÃ¼ssel in dem Forum ist doch schon ein wenig unfair.

Dann ist das schÃ¶ne Avalanche erst recht konkurenzfÃ¤hig.

GrÃ¼Ãe Rafa


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

FunkyOne schrieb:


> Mit den LR in der City - mit dem zweiten Satz LR und Nobby Nic im Gelände. Je nach Anforderung liegt hier auch noch eine Ritchey WCS Flatbar...



aha alles klar dann machts auch sinn. hatte mich nur über den lenker in verbindung mit modellbaureifen gewundert aber so ist es ja doch bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

Trottel schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is wirklich ein schönes Outpost....
Ich würde aber noch andere Mäntel (am besten paar NN) und evtl paar Klickies ranmachn.
Und hinten den schutz bei der Kasette abmachn.
und den sattel weiter vor....das sieht blöd aus!


----------



## Trottel (7. Juli 2009)

Tja, da liegts du ja Goldrichtig 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...1/4/8/7/2/9/_/medium/JD800377.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

waschen wäre auch mal angebracht!


----------



## cy-one (7. Juli 2009)

Nix da, das ist eine Schutzschicht, die gehört da drauf *g*
Nur vom Antrieb und anderen wichtigen Teilen sollte sie ab.


----------



## giglio rosso (7. Juli 2009)

Konkurrenzfähig???? Mit wem denn???? Wenn ich alleine fahre, bin ich selbst mein ärgster Konkurrent. Und wenn es mich nicht längslegt, gelingt es mir praktisch nie, mich zu überholen oder abzuhängen. Wenn ich mit einem Freund / mit Freunden fahre, dann geht sicher jeder mal ans und übers Limit. Oder wir machen einfach nur ne nette Ausfahrt. Klar - mal ist der eine schneller am Berg. Mal der andere. Hey - und auch mal ich! Liegt es nun am Material? Liegt es am Fahrer? Liegt es daran, dass mein Kumpel gestern und vorgestern ein Riesenmeeting und Stress in der Arbeit hatte? 

Vielleicht in einem Rennen? Aber auch dann ist das Material nicht immer das einzig Entscheidende - im Regelfall ist es der Kopf! Und ehrlich: Ich bin noch nie bei Europameisterschaften mitgefahren. Das heißt: Das Einzige, was nicht konkurrenzfähig war, war ich!

Wenn ich alleine ausfahre, jage ich schon gern mal den 'Typen' vor mir. Und ich schnapp mir den auch meistens. Ist ja auch klar. Ich komm von hinten, da sieht er das Unglück nicht auf sich zukommen. Dann überhole ich ihn vielleicht mit einem ziemlichen Zacken, den hab ich mir exakt so eingeteilt. Geil! Und dann erkenne ich, dass der Typ 15 Jahre älter ist als ich. Super! Das ist toll, das macht mich stolz! Vermutlich hat der heute auch bereits 60 Kilometer mehr runtergeschrubbt als ich.

- halt so ein paar Gedanken zur Konkurrenzfähigkeit -


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Juli 2009)

Schön geschrieben!


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> *...FAHRE EINFACH,UND HABE SPASS AN DEM RAD UND RADFAHREN !*
> 
> l



Punkt.


----------



## Triturbo (8. Juli 2009)

Hier Bilder von meinem Chucker aus Warnemünde (Rostock). 

















Ist natürlich nur ein momentaner Zwichenstand, es wird noch vieles umgebaut.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2009)

Warnemünde? Kennste die richtigen Ecken in der Gegend für Dein Chucker? Wenn nein, PN an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (8. Juli 2009)

Schade, hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Ich war da 5 Tage im Urlaub, bis gestern.  Naja, 2010 bin ich ja wieder da, denn werd ich drauf zurückkommen  

Laser Europa Cup, Warnemünder Woche sagt dir sicher was.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2009)

Ja natürlich sagt mir das was. Was bistn da gefahren?


----------



## Triturbo (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Freund segelt Laser Radial. Und ich bin mitgefahren, weil er eh mit dem Wohnwagen hochgefahren ist und noch ein Platz frei hatte. Also hab ich ma schnell Urlaub gemacht und bin mit. Und wenn ich nicht auf dem Wasser war, bin ich eben ein wenig Rad gefahren. Nichts besonderes, war eben kein Urlaub zum fahrradfahren sondern eher zum entspannen.


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

so es ist vollbracht...blsphemie. bessere bilder gibts hoffentlich morgen wenns wetter passt. aber ich musste das jetzt mal loswerden

achja gewicht wie abgebildet knapp 11kilo


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub das sieht garnich ma so übel aus.

Aber kann es sein, das der Dämpfer zu kurz is oder so? Müsste die Wippe nicht fast waagerecht sein.


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung...hab den rahmen so gekauft. dämpfer ist mitte-mitte 95mm lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2009)

nen anderer sattel drauf und das teil fetzt.

apropos lefty...habt ihr das schon entdeckt?


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

ich glaub lefty wird zum trend...sattel bleibt der passt jetzt mal auch nach 4 stunden fahrt


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Juli 2009)

Dämpfer schaut definitiv komisch aus, hab das auch so im Kopf daß die Umlenkhebel quasi eine Linie mit dem Oberrohr haben sollten.
Ansonsten läßt das ein sehr schickes Rad erahnen  Handy-Bilder sind nicht so meins.


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

also ich hab mal in der bucht geschaut. bei ebay usa ist ein superdeluxe drin ebenfalls mit 95mm von mitte-mitte....also das passt schon. es würde auch einer mit 110mm reinpassen. habs eben mal ausgetestet....ich werds morgen hoffentlich mal fahren können....ps bilder ist mit ner guten kamera aber ich war zu aufgeregt...wisst doch wie das ist wenn man noch schnell bilder machen muss.


----------



## chewbacca11 (8. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wisst doch wie das ist wenn man noch schnell bilder machen muss.


<

nein glaube ich nicht xD
das kann man ja trotzdem ordentlich machn und nicht ebn so im weggehen das alles verwackelt!!


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also ich hab mal in der bucht geschaut. bei ebay usa ist ein superdeluxe drin ebenfalls mit 95mm von mitte-mitte....also das passt schon. es würde auch einer mit 110mm reinpassen. habs eben mal ausgetestet....ich werds morgen hoffentlich mal fahren können....ps bilder ist mit ner guten kamera aber ich war zu aufgeregt...wisst doch wie das ist wenn man noch schnell bilder machen muss.



Der passt schon.Dein trunnion Mount an der Kolbenstange ist einfach zu weit reingedreht,und evtl gedreht.deshlab täuscht es ein wenig.

Ist nichts anderes wie ein Gewindefahrwerk.

Anbei ein Photo von meinm STS.Ist zwar der Super deluxe,der Trunnion is aber der gleiche.

Es war bzw ist ein gutes System bei dem man recht gut die Rahmengeometrie nach vorlieben ändern kann.


----------



## Syborg (8. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so es ist vollbracht...blsphemie. bessere bilder gibts hoffentlich morgen wenns wetter passt. aber ich musste das jetzt mal loswerden
> 
> achja gewicht wie abgebildet knapp 11kilo




Hi divergent!

die "Fotos" lassen ein tolles Bike erahnen. 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## blizzord (8. Juli 2009)

So neuer Sattel ist da :=) bin nun bei 12kg laut Körperwaage.
Ich glaub wenn ich wirklich viel weiter runter will müssen die WTB Speed Disc Felgen weichen...



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/8/0/7/6/_/large/IMG_2899small.jpg


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Der passt schon.Dein trunnion Mount an der Kolbenstange ist einfach zu weit reingedreht,und evtl gedreht.deshlab täuscht es ein wenig.
> 
> Ist nichts anderes wie ein Gewindefahrwerk.




aha danke. ich musste die geschichte etwas reindrehen weil mir die feder zu weich ist und sie so etwas vorspannung bekommt.

ist jetzt ne 650er feder. ich glaub ich brauch 750 oder 800 bei meinen 70 kilo.

dan könnte ich ohne vorspannung fahren. irgendwie sieht deine feder auch länger aus?

ich werd mal nach ner anderen suchen


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also ich hab mal in der bucht geschaut. bei ebay usa ist ein superdeluxe drin ebenfalls mit 95mm von mitte-mitte....also das passt schon. es würde auch einer mit 110mm reinpassen. habs eben mal ausgetestet....ich werds morgen hoffentlich mal fahren können....ps bilder ist mit ner guten kamera aber ich war zu aufgeregt...wisst doch wie das ist wenn man noch schnell bilder machen muss.



Moin,

nur bekommt man von der Aufnahmequalität Augenkrebs!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aha danke. ich musste die geschichte etwas reindrehen weil mir die feder zu weich ist und sie so etwas vorspannung bekommt.
> 
> ist jetzt ne 650er feder. ich glaub ich brauch 750 oder 800 bei meinen 70 kilo.
> 
> ...




Du kannst die Federhärte unabhängig von der Trunnionaufnahme verstellen uns somit also die Vorspannung erhöhen, ohne die Geometrie zu ändern. In deinem Fall einfach den Trunnion wieder hochdrehen, aber den Federteller so lassen.


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

so heute hab ich die erste probefahrt gemacht. im direkten vergleich zum starren backwoods ist die fuhre schon träge und mit über 2 kilo mehr am berg auch nicht gerade der renner...aber...geil!

dämpferfeder muss härter. die ist jetzt fast auf anschlg vorgespannt und passt nun. aber dadurch verändert sich der hinterbau..also muss da ne 750-800n feder rein. wer was hat oder gegen ne 650er tauschen will...gerne per pn melden!

gabel ist der renner. faltenbalg hat mir der aggressor2 alex schon besorgt ( danke nochmal! ), da der gummischlauch die federung blockiert. der rest funktioniert top. schaltwerk nochmal etwas justieren und ich muss mich an die komfortable sitzposition gewöhnen. die z-max rollen so leise jetzt brauch ich sogar in echt die klingel.

naja laut excel kommen 11,15 kilo raus. laut waage 11,2. passt


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2009)

bitte bitte...

aber der sattel is echt schlimm. und dann noch die stellung...

besorg dir mal nen andern hintern...am besten einen, der zu nem flite passt


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> dämpferfeder muss härter. die ist jetzt fast auf anschlg vorgespannt und passt nun. aber dadurch verändert sich der hinterbau..!



Versuch doch bitte, die Trunnion-Aufnahme nach oben zu drehen. Den Federteller, der im Moment komplett durch den Trunnion verdeckt ist, kannst du so eingestellt lassen. Dann hast du bei großer Vorspannung eine vernünftige Geo!


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

so hab den teller gefunden! hat sich wirklich da drin versteckt. jetzt steht alles so wie es soll und ich kann es bei der feder belassen. jetzt schlägt auch nix mehr an.

danke salzbrezel

achja...der satel bleibt und mein hintern auch...sonst wär mein weibchen traurig


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so hab den teller gefunden! hat sich wirklich da drin versteckt. jetzt steht alles so wie es soll und ich kann es bei der feder belassen. jetzt schlägt auch nix mehr an.
> 
> danke salzbrezel
> 
> achja...der satel bleibt und mein hintern auch...sonst wär mein weibchen traurig



Wegen dem Sattel oder dem Hinterteil?


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

ach der sattel ist ihr egal


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ach der sattel ist ihr egal



...das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht...


----------



## Tucana (10. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wie breit der Rahmen bei meinem Ruckus 1.0 beim Tretlager unten ist? 82mm? Bin leider nicht zu Hause bis zum 21. und kann nicht nachschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2009)

so ich hab den hinterbau jetzt richtig eingestellt und dank schnuffi vom alex geht die gabel jetzt auch richtig.


----------



## olli (12. Juli 2009)

Mit dieser Kiste sollte ich jetzt alle Berge, die ich treten kann, auch hochkommen und nicht mehr das Problem eines tänzelnden oder steigenden Vorderrades - wie an meinen anderen, eher komfortablen Bikes mit Rizer und kaum/keiner Überhöhung - haben. Rahmen und Bremsen habe ich gekauft bzw. ersteigert, um endlich mal meine ganzen anderen Reste verwerten zu können.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ich hab den hinterbau jetzt richtig eingestellt und dank schnuffi vom alex geht die gabel jetzt auch richtig.



Das sieht jetzt mal richtig legger aus


----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ich hab den hinterbau jetzt richtig eingestellt und dank schnuffi vom alex geht die gabel jetzt auch richtig.


STELL ENDLUCH DEN SATTEL RUNTER!  Oder fhrt du nur bergab? 
Für ein LTS der 2ten Generation ist es wirklich sehr leicht geworden, Respekt. Die Gabel ist aber irgenwie... komisch....


----------



## neuroncrust (13. Juli 2009)

Das Richter ist sehr schick  Wo ordnet man das denn in der Modell-Hierarchie ein? Ist ja nicht so häufig zu sehen, das Ding.


----------



## Spacefrog (13. Juli 2009)

Psyclone
Bravado
Avalanche
Karakoram
Richter 8.0

Nach 92er Katalog...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2009)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> STELL ENDLUCH DEN SATTEL RUNTER!  Oder fhrt du nur bergab?
> Für ein LTS der 2ten Generation ist es wirklich sehr leicht geworden, Respekt. Die Gabel ist aber irgenwie... komisch....





was habt ihr nur alle mit dem sattel? ich stell den doch nicht extra fürn foto waagerecht, wenn ich ihn dann zum fahren wieder verstellen muss. so wie der ist sitzt er bestens. das sieht aufm foto extremer aus wie es in wirklichkeit ist....gabel sieht komisch aus...echt? ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen

meine mutter war auch der meinung daß meine gabel kaputt sei und man so nicht fahren kann...aber man kann.

teileliste gibts übrigens hier:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=13880

aber ich hab mal als nicht gt-belesener ne frage....warum heißt das richter eigentlich richter?

ist das quasi kein gt ,so wie ein alpina eigentlich kein bmw ist?


----------



## olli (13. Juli 2009)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> Psyclone
> Bravado
> Avalanche
> Karakoram
> ...


Aber irgendwas passt an dem Rad nicht: 08/15 Ausfallenden, aber dennoch Gewicht im Bereich des Richters (2100 gr,) Groove Tube (leider die Führung vorne entfernt), ovalisiertes Sitzrohr und 94er Rahmen Nummer.

Komisch, aber wenn es zum fahren taugt: Egal.


----------



## schallundrauch (13. Juli 2009)

Kann mich mal bitte einer aufklären was "Groove Tube" bedeutet, ist damit das ovalisierte Oberrohr gemeint?

DANKE!!!

PS: Ist das mit den drei Zugführung am Oberrohr so vorgesehen oder hat da jemand gebastelt?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juli 2009)

ditt ist die schalt und bremszugführung im oberrohr.


----------



## Muckelchen (14. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich mein Winterprojekt 09/10
Eigentlich sollte da ein XTR950 drauf.




Und dann kam alles ganz anders...









Es wird eigentlich nur gefahren, und ja es macht Laune 
Dank an Manni1599, Kingmoe und Ketterechts!


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2009)

sieht gut aus. und du kommst echt mit der kurbel klar??

ich hatte die auch mal, der q-faktor war 4cm breiter wie bei meiner kooka.....ich hatte da ständig knieprobleme.


----------



## Muckelchen (14. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. und du kommst echt mit der kurbel klar??
> 
> ich hatte die auch mal, der q-faktor war 4cm breiter wie bei meiner kooka.....ich hatte da ständig knieprobleme.


 
Nö, Lager sind nach ca. 250km hin und das Ding ist viel zu weich.
Da kommt noch was anderes....


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juli 2009)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> > Schön, es mal wieder zu sehen!
> > Sie wachsen einem ja doch irgendwie ans Herz...


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2009)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Nö, Lager sind nach ca. 250km hin und das Ding ist viel zu weich.
> Da kommt noch was anderes....





aha gut zu wissen. ich die lager haben bei mir keine probleme gemacht aber wie gesagt baut die kurbel extrem breit. ist was für cowboys.

hast du einen excenter drin oder wie spannst du die kette?


----------



## planetsmasher (14. Juli 2009)

gefällt mir ganz ausgezeichnet das grüne Zassi.
Ist endlich mal wieder was ungewöhnliches.
Ich glaub die Farbkombi könnte meiner Freundin auch sehr gut stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (14. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ditt ist die schalt und bremszugführung im oberrohr.



Danke für die Info!

Welche Vorteile hat denn die Goove Tube, oder ist das ein reineoptisches Gimmick, so ganz erschließt sich mir der Vorteil nicht.


----------



## Muckelchen (14. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> gefällt mir ganz ausgezeichnet das grüne Zassi.
> Ist endlich mal wieder was ungewöhnliches.
> Ich glaub die Farbkombi könnte meiner Freundin auch sehr gut stehen



Die Farbe hat glaube ich DieÖligeKette damals ausgesucht, das Zaskar an Manni1599 verkauft. 
Vor ca. 1,5 Jahren ist der dann bei mir gelandet und hat in einem Karton im Keller geschlummert....




divergent! schrieb:


> aha gut zu wissen. ich die lager haben bei mir keine probleme gemacht aber wie gesagt baut die kurbel extrem breit. ist was für cowboys.
> 
> hast du einen excenter drin oder wie spannst du die kette?




It's Magic! Je nach Übersetzung (Magic Gear) passt das, sonst mit einem Halflink.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2009)

GrooveTube hat zwei Vorteile:
1. die Züge sind geschützt und
2. das Rad kann besser geschultert werden, bzw. beim tragen stören die Züge nicht.


----------



## korat (14. Juli 2009)

3. es sieht einfach saugeil aus.


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2009)

wobei das tragen eines gt´s aufgrund der triangle schon unbequem ist.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juli 2009)

4. scheuern brems und schaltzüge nicht den lack kapputt.
5. das man fragen beantworten kann wie die züge verlaufen.
6. es sieht wirklich sa. sa. ge.l aus.


----------



## korat (15. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wobei das tragen eines gt´s aufgrund der triangle schon unbequem ist.



gerade das machts doch bequem! kennt ihr noch diese dreieckstaschen von früher? die sollten genau das bewirken.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2009)

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Th.S16 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja gut , Tag allerseits !

Hier mal mein "neues" Bike. Bis auf die Reifen im Orginal-Zustand , 50 km gelaufen. Vor kurzem erworben. Der typische Dachbodenfund.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2009)

Das nenn ich mal einen netten Fund, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kruko (15. Juli 2009)

Willkommen in Club

Sieht gut aus, das Zaskar

Dann mal schnell *hier* anmelden, damit wir es auch im Original sehen können.


----------



## mountymaus (15. Juli 2009)

Herzlich willkommen,
es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass sich doch noch mehr Leute für das "alte Zeugs" interessieren


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juli 2009)

so einen dachboden hätte ich auch gerne 

schönes zassi


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Juli 2009)

Das Zassi sieht ja mal knallermäßig aus . Glückwunsch...wie schon gesagt, so einen Dachboden würde ich auch gern mal finden


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juli 2009)

*Moe´s Tavern News* 

Ich bin ja auch vor einiger Zeit dem Charme dicker Alltagsreifen erlegen und habe mir aus einem alten Stahlrahmen das hier gebaut:






Die Karre gefiel von Anfang an so gut, dass schnell klar war: Das Alltagsrad kommt weg, der Ballonrenner wird es ersetzen. Dafür brauchte das Teil aber Schutzbleche fürs Hamburger Schietwetter und auch Licht, da ich keine Lust auf Steck-Dinger hatte und eh ein Nabendynamo im VR war. Danach hatte das Rad leider extrem viel Sexappeal eingebüßt, war aber den Anforderungen an sein tristes RTW-Dasein entsprechend gut gerüstet.






Da der Sattel irgendwann gerissen war und ich eh eine gekröpfte Stütze wollte, hatte ich mir das Zeug mal besorgt. Schwarze Bremsgriffe wären auch schön. Alles lag aber ewig rum. Dann kam der Gedanke, die etwas zu kurzen Schutzbleche mal zu ersetzen. Aber auch da war ich zu lethargisch, das endlich zu machen. Ein Gepäckträger wurde mal nachgerüstet, taugte aber leider nicht viel. Also blieb über lange Zeit alles so wie oben gezeigt. Bis vorgestern. Denn ich will mit Jimbo Jones eine Radtour machen und Gepäck (Zelt etc.) mitnehmen. 

Also: Flugs eine 7-fach Kassette hinten drauf, einen alten Daumi rausgekramt und ein vernünftigen Träger besorgt, schon geht es los! Dachte ich. Dann passierte das:

Tubus Cargo gekauft und montiert. Dafür musste aber erstmal das Schutzblech-Gestänge ab. Eine abgebrochene Schraube steckte im Rahmen dort, wo der Träger ran sollte, aber es gibt bei dem Gewinde ja noch ein andere Seite. Also alles easy. So far.

Dann wollte ich auch noch gleich einen Front-Träger anbringen, der zwar nicht wirklich für die Tour sein muss, aber da ich eh schon mal dabei war...

Das Teil ist von Electra und mein netter Crusier-Dealer aus der Nachbarschaft hat ihn mir bestellt. Kostet schlanke 80,- Schleifen das Teil, aber was tut man(n) nicht alles, wenn einem etwas gefällt.
"Du weißt, dass du dafür so Aufnahmen an der Gabel brauchst?!" - "Ja ,weiß ich, Low-Rider-Ösen habbich!"

Dann die Ernüchterung nach dem ersten Fixieren an der Bremsbohrung in der Gabelkrone: Die Streben, die den Träger seitlich abstützen sollen, passen nicht, sind viel zu lang. Irgendwie müssen die Aufnahmen an den Electra-Cruisern doch tiefer sitzen. Kacke.

Also ab in den Baumarkt und nach Alternativen gesucht, die dann in Form von Stahlprofilen, in die eigentlich Regalsysteme eingehängt werden, auch gefunden wurde. 2 Streben á 75 Cent, wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist ;-)

Nach etwas Flexen und Feilen passten die Teile sogar - ich war selbst etwas erstaunt, hihi.






Nachdem das ereldigt war, konnte ich hinten ja wieder die Halterungen der Schutzbleche montieren. Falsch. Nichts passte da mehr an den Tubus-Streben vorbei. Keine Chance. Da ich aber einen Haufen diverser anders geformter Streben im Keller hatte, wurde wild geflext, gebogen und gedengelt - um am Ende frustriert den ganzen Scheiß abzureißen und in die "Fass-mich-nie-wieder-an"-Kiste zu schmeißen. Fast 3 Stunden Arbeit in den Sand gesetzt, super. Schnell eine Kleinigkeit für die geschundene Schrauber-Seele ;-)






Dann ging es an die neue Herausforderung, die wulstigen Cruiser-Bleche zwischen Rahmen bzw. Gabel und die dicken Reifen zu würgen.

"schleifschleifschleifschleifschleifschleifschleifschleif..."

Ein Geduldsspiel der besonderen Sorte. Aber irgendwann passte sogar das. Juhu! Zur Entspannung kam jetzt die Schaltung dran, neue Kassette und Kette, alles klappte perfekt und auf Anhieb. Auch die billige neue Kurbel passte besser als der gefräste AC-DH-Mist.
Das war bei den Bremsen anders. Die neuen Hebel (SD5, alte Serie, mit SD7-Hebel auf "tutto nero" gepimpt) fügten sich optisch prima an den Lenker, aber die V-Brakes kollidierten beim Bremsen mit dem Mittelsteg der Bleche. Die Aufnahme der V-Pipes klackte gegen die oberste Nut und verzog dabei immer schön das Blech um 5mm. ****.
Aber auch das war irgendwann gelöst, es kostet halt einfach Zeit und Nerven.

Noch "mal schnell" Das Licht vorne neu verlegen, dann ist´s Fertig! Wenn das Kabel am Lumotec nicht zu kurz für den neuen Montageplatz gewesen wäre. Also los, neues Kabel holen, alles verlängern und verlegen. Fertig.
Also echt jetzt. Und es fährt sich zumindest ohne Last noch prima. Mal sehen, was die Tage mit Gepäck dann so an Erfahrungen bringen.
Für die Tour kommen noch Klickies dran (halb und halb), für die Testrunde wären gerade zufällig weiße Bärentatzen zur Hand, naja...

And so looks it out now:










Guckt doch ganz freundlich, der Zyklop!





Das "Bauchtäschchen" von oben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (15. Juli 2009)

@Moe


----------



## Kruko (15. Juli 2009)

Mal etwas gegen den derzeitigen Trend





Die Geschichte dazu gibt es *hier*


----------



## hoeckle (15. Juli 2009)

martin, sehr gut geworden, der panzer....

klitzekleiner vorschlag: elbcoast wird doch noch so eine schmucke oldschoolcruiserlampe auftreiben können die man dann, scheinbar magst du das ja , sich zurechtbasteln kann, damit das licht auch stimmt.....

f.

@wiederdentrend

auch sehr schön geworden das schöne gelbe sommerfarbene teil...


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juli 2009)

König Moe: Ein scharfes Teil! Die Krönung wären für mich ein paar Retro(like) Beleuchtungsinstallationen und ein passender Gepäcktrager zum vorderen. Im Idealfall passend hierfür:


----------



## cy-one (15. Juli 2009)

Sehr schickes Alltags-GT, mir gefällts sehr 

Zu den Schutzhölzern, wo hast'n die her?
Will nämlich auch welche, bisher siehts aber wohl nach Eigenbau aus.


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Juli 2009)

@moe: der coolste und schönste Lastenesel, den ich bisher gesehen habe!

@gt-heini: wunderschön!


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Juli 2009)

@Kingmoe
Heute Nachmittag konnte ich es mir noch net ganz bildlich vorstellen..
Aber das is ja mal ein sehr cooler Transporter geworden!

Der neue Astra-Kasten müsste doch vorne reinpassen oder?? 

Ein alter SON Scheinwerfer könnte auch gut aussehen..


----------



## olli (16. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> @Kingmoe
> 
> 
> Ein alter SON Scheinwerfer könnte auch gut aussehen..



Ich hätte einen polierten Edelux und würde sogar den BUMM in Zahlung nehmen.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, bin eben mit ca. 5kg vorne drauf ins Büro gefahren, das war alles noch recht entspannt. Und mehr als 10kg packe ich da eh nicht drauf.

Ja, der Plastik-Lumotec ist nicht schön, aber vorerst lasse ich das so. Man muss ja noch Ziele haben ;-))

@cy-one: Das war Holz-Imitat, also Kuststoff. Sah aber ziemlich echt aus, ich bin oft drauf angesprochen worden.
Es ist so halt viel (!) billiger gewesen, als mit Echtholz. Wobei es dafür wiederum viele Anbieter und wahre Kunstwerke gibt, die aber für einen Every-Day-Transporter Perlen vor die Säue wären. 
Die Platik-Teile hatte ich damals bei ebay gekauft und eigene Streben benutzt (die beiliegenden waren mieses Zeug.)


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juli 2009)

MARTIN! Seeeehr seeeehr geil das Gerät!
Und der Astra-Kasten war auch mein erster Gedanke!

Finde ich total cool, dass hier neuerdings nicht immer nur die 200X Zaskar Team Modelle in blau vorgestellt werden. Die sind schon auch schön, aber unterscheiden sich meistens halt doch nur durch die Montagerichtung der Sattelstütze 

Und mit Story ist es auch gleich doppelt so interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Finde ich total cool, dass hier neuerdings nicht immer nur die 200X Zaskar Team Modelle in blau vorgestellt werden. Die sind schon auch schön, aber unterscheiden sich meistens halt doch nur durch die Montagerichtung der Sattelstütze





@Martin
Falls Du bei mir hier langkommst,halt doch mal kurz an. 
Dat muss ich auch noch mal live sehen..


----------



## schallundrauch (16. Juli 2009)

Mal meine Meinung zum Lastenrad:

Das Bike mag in sich stimmig umgesetzt sein, mir persönlich gefällt es aber überhaupt nicht!

Im alten Zustand:







fand ich es noch annehmbar (OK, ich hätte es beim Flatbar belassen und einem Vorbau mit etwas weniger Steigung verbaut)






Auch diese Evolutionsstufe fand ich noch annehmbar, aber spätestens seit dem aktuellen Umbau finde ich das Fahrrad definitiv nicht mehr schön. 





Spätestens das wäre für mich was für den Verschandelte GT-Bikes Thread.

Aber Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden, und solange Dir das Rad so gefällt von mir zumindestens einen  für die handwerkliche Umsetzung


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @cy-one: Das war Holz-Imitat, also Kuststoff. Sah aber ziemlich echt aus, ich bin oft drauf angesprochen worden.
> Es ist so halt viel (!) billiger gewesen, als mit Echtholz. Wobei es dafür wiederum viele Anbieter und wahre Kunstwerke gibt, die aber für einen Every-Day-Transporter Perlen vor die Säue wären.
> Die Platik-Teile hatte ich damals bei ebay gekauft und eigene Streben benutzt (die beiliegenden waren mieses Zeug.)


Achso.
Naja, ich werd mir die Schutzhölzer wohl selbst laminieren müssen.
Im Netz gibts nix, das passt.
Entweder günstig, aber mies aussehend (kurzfaseriges Holz z.B.) oder falsche Farbe.
Oder eben sauteuer, weil hyperaufwendig (gebogen, Streifenmuster, etc).


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Mal meine Meinung zum Lastenrad:
> 
> Das Bike mag in sich stimmig umgesetzt sein, mir persönlich gefällt es aber überhaupt nicht!
> 
> ...



fetzt doch.
hier wär ein dropbar sehr schön gewesen! wenn auch bestimmt nich sehr bequem...




schallundrauch schrieb:


>



und hier wär hinten was mit holz noch sehr stimmig.
so siehts vorne aus wie ein lastenrad und hinten wie ne trekking-schleuder


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juli 2009)

frag doch mal den erexx aus der ktwr-lounge. der könnte sowas auf jeden Fall. Aber momentan siehts so aus, als hätte er was anderes zu tun (ich würde mich in dem Alter nach der Schule aber auch lieber ins Freibad flacken und nicht in Papas staubige Werkstatt...)


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

Bezog sich das auf meine Schutzhölzer?


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juli 2009)

ja. sorry, der Aggro-Alex hat sich dazwischen gedrängelt. 
@Alex: musst Du nicht Zeitungen austragen? 
Um die Zeit posten doch nur Büropflanzen.


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ich war auch fleißig und hab mal meinen alten talera rahmen mit ein paar teilen meines backwoods gekreuzt. rausgekommen ist ne lustige fahrmaschine.

eigentlich wollte ich den rahmen pur lassen aber der war doch schon gut rostig...aber zum glück gibts ja rostschutzfarbe


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ja. sorry, der Aggro-Alex hat sich dazwischen gedrängelt.
> @Alex: musst Du nicht Zeitungen austragen?
> Um die Zeit posten doch nur Büropflanzen.



heyheyhey...
ich bin schon fertig mit post ausfahrn!
hab seit um 1 feierabend 
und das schon die ganze woche. langsam bin ich wohl drin im arbeitstrott.




divergent! schrieb:


> ich war auch fleißig und hab mal meinen alten talera rahmen mit ein paar teilen meines backwoods gekreuzt. rausgekommen ist ne lustige fahrmaschine.
> eigentlich wollte ich den rahmen pur lassen aber der war doch schon gut rostig...aber zum glück gibts ja rostschutzfarbe



na das fetzt doch mal!  
wo haste den lenker her? sieht ziemlich breit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

seit um 1 feierabend und da hockst du bei dem wetter drin?

lenker gibts in der bucht für 15 als sofortkauf...ist glaub 40 oder 42cm breit. das ding wiegt aber auch gut über 300gr


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

aber wolltst du nich nen 28" lrs reinbasteln?
kanns sein, dass der von den cantisockeln her nich passt? würd ich mir jedenfalls denken...
was hat der fürn klemmmaß der lenker?

na wenn ich von um 9 bis um 1 durch de stadt heize, darf ich doch mal etwas zu hause entspannen...
und keine sorge, nachher gehts nochmal in den wald.


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

nee 28" hatte ich da nicht vor. sollte schon ein monstercrosser ( wie er genannt wurde ) werden.

die hintere magura macht mir nur sorgen, die baut keinen druck auf, obwohl sie dicht ist. beläge bewegen sich auch aber irgendwie bremst sie nicht

das system ist richtig entlüftet, alles prima.

vorne zieht sie gewohnt knackig wie es ne hs33 nun tut....jemand ideen?

lenker hat 25,4 klemmung.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

öl auf den belägen? dreckige felge? nicht der richtige winkel von belägen auf felge? gummi verhärtet?


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ne eben nicht. der belag geht bis zur felge, liegt vollständig an und ich kann den hebel ohne widerstand bis anschlag durchziehen. die beläge sind im normalzustand evtl 1-1,5mm von der felge weg. das system baut da kein druck auf. wenn der belag vorne auf die felge trifft merke ich am hebel dann den widerstand...rad blockiert....komisch das...naja egal. ich geh jetzt mit frauchen eis futtern damit ich im urlaub was zum abstrampeln hab.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

dann lieber nochmal versuchen zu entlüften..
aber haste hinten ger keinen druckpunkt? hm...

guten apetit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. Juli 2009)

mein neues spaßbaik. leider brauch ich noch stahlfedern für die judy - die elastos sind am bröseln und ein gelber flite muss noch drauf.


----------



## Kruko (16. Juli 2009)

Mein neuer zum Spaßen









Somit bin ich für das Treffen bestens gerüstet


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juli 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mein neues spaßbaik. leider brauch ich noch stahlfedern für die judy - die elastos sind am bröseln und ein gelber flite muss noch drauf.



Blau rockt!
schönes Teil..


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2009)

schick jörg.
wieviel wiegts denn tuto kompletto?

und wie ich da so den lenker seh...wenn du die schaltanzeige abschraubst, kannst du da den bremsgriff innerhalb der schalthebel montieren?
sieht so aus, als ob der bremshebel lang genug sind.

die frage brennt grad in meinem gehirn. hab schon (zu) lange nichmehr geschraubt


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2009)

Mal mit nem anderen LRS.  XTR M950 Naben + Mavic X618 Ceramic. Reifen waren auch schon dran, hab ich erstmal so gelassen.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sascha123 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich finds genial.


----------



## goegolo (17. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich finds genial.



Joar, aber mit den Riemenpedalen ins Gelände zu gehen grenzt an Blödsinn


----------



## Kruko (17. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schick jörg.
> wieviel wiegts denn tuto kompletto?
> 
> und wie ich da so den lenker seh...wenn du die schaltanzeige abschraubst, kannst du da den bremsgriff innerhalb der schalthebel montieren?
> ...



Das Rad wiegt 12,4 kg mit viel Potential nach unten 

@goegolo 

Blödsinn ist alles relativ. Früher ist man nur so gefahren.  

@Musa

Aber ich teile ein wenig die Ansicht zu den Pedalen. Die passen leider zeitlich leider nicht zur XTR 95x. Ansonsten ist es ein sehr schönes Rad


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Juli 2009)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mal mit nem anderen LRS.  XTR M950 Naben + Mavic X618 Ceramic. Reifen waren auch schon dran, hab ich erstmal so gelassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wird denn das schöne Rad bewegt? Harburger Berge? 


Das Marathon ist auch schön,besonders das Fahrwerk ist top!
War auch schon am überlegen. 
Allerdings ein einfacheres Model,da war auch das Fox-Fahrwerk verbaut.


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2009)

Erstmal Danke fürs Feedback!  
Ja die Haken sehen sehen wirklich daneben aus, bin es aber irgendwie gewohnt damit zu fahren. Nächstes mal nehm ich die ab wenn ich Fotos knipse.

@DeepStar23: Bewegt wird es eher so im Sachsenwald und Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (18. Juli 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Joar, aber mit den Riemenpedalen ins Gelände zu gehen grenzt an Blödsinn



In der Retrospektive schon, aber vor knapp 20 Jahren war das nunmal so.
Auch auf dem Rennrad....


----------



## oldman (18. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> In der Retrospektive schon, aber vor knapp 20 Jahren war das nunmal so.
> Auch auf dem Rennrad....



nun ja, da geb ich cleiende mal recht, ausserdem kann man damit genauso effektiv rumradeln wie mit klickpedalen, man muss halt nur den trick mit dem schnellen lösen/festziehen drauf haben.
bin bis kurz vor`m 21. jharhundert damit rumgefahren, meistens im gelaende. bin zwar nicht der freeridepapst, aber ich fahre alle paar schaltjahre auch mal ueber einen steinen drueber - und es passiert dabei rein garnichts....

zur gleichen zeit ist man/frau auch vorne starr recht ueble sachen hoch/runtergefahren, ging auch irgendwie und keiner ist dabei umgekommen 

musst mal in den alpen auf den einschlägig bekannten pass-strassen fahren, da triffst du reihenweise aeltere herren um die 60, die versaegen bergoch und runter reihenweise junge carbonhengste, dabei fahren die alten knochen irgendwelche sackschweren italienischen piccobello-schlagmichtot rahmen mit 2x7 gruppo und..... riemchenpedale.... 
es geht also


----------



## goegolo (18. Juli 2009)

Gibt ja auch Retro-Klickies ;-)


----------



## cleiende (18. Juli 2009)

Die sind nicht so retro wie der alte Mann und ich.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> In der Retrospektive schon, aber vor knapp 20 Jahren war das nunmal so.
> Auch auf dem Rennrad....



So ne alten Teile liegen hier auch noch rum. Ich fand es damals sehr angenehm im Stadtverkehr, da man doch leichter rauskam als mit Klickpedalen und natürlich keine brauchte.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Juli 2009)

Naja, Riemen hin Riemen her, war bis jetzt immer schnell aus den Teilen raus wenn mal was war. Ist wohl halt ne Gewöhnungssache. 

Mal so nebenbei. Hat hier einer von euch GT Carbon Spacer (2 x 10mm wäre nett) oder GT V-Brake pipes die er abgeben würde?  Danke schonmal!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte 3x 5mm GT-Carbonspacer und Standard-Pipes


----------



## gtmichl (19. Juli 2009)

suche für mein i-drive noch rapidfire-Schalthebel SL-M952, zur Vervollständigung der Gruppe. Ich fahre im Moment noch mit deore Tiggern, das funzt zwar aber nicht so präzise wie die Komplettgruppe.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juli 2009)

hält der vorbau da am zassi? ich hab sowas in der vitrine liegen in rot...aber nur weils schick aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

heute war mal Zeit für ein paar Fotos ...













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juli 2009)

gtmichl schrieb:


> suche für mein i-drive noch rapidfire-Schalthebel SL-M952, zur Vervollständigung der Gruppe. Ich fahre im Moment noch mit deore Tiggern, das funzt zwar aber nicht so präzise wie die Komplettgruppe.




guck mal HIER


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Hier gibt es mal ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Schätzchen. Zuerst war da ein Paket aus den USA. Leider nicht mehr mit Original-Decals und leider doch mit einigen Lackschäden und ein paar Beuelen:





Nach dem Entschluss den Rahmen neu pulvern zu lassen:





Und so sieht das Gesamtergebnis mit einem Gewicht von 10,25 KG aus:

















Und das gute Stück wurde natürlich auch gleich begutachtet!






Hab auch schon draufgesessen und es passt perfekt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juli 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> heute war mal Zeit für ein paar Fotos ...
> 
> ...





sorry stefan   aber das sw geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Jens, das Zaskar ist saustark! 

Stafan, zu deinen Bikes muss ich nix sagen 
Gruß


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier gibt es mal ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Schätzchen. Zuerst war da ein Paket aus den USA. Leider nicht mehr mit Original-Decals und leider doch mit einigen Lackschäden und ein paar Beuelen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






weiss noch nicht wie viel punkte ich für ein gepulvertes schaltauge gebe,ansonsten ein wunderbares stück gt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> weiss noch nicht wie viel punkte ich für ein gepulvertes schaltauge gebe,ansonsten ein wunderbares stück gt.




Hi,

da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich das in Eile vergessen hab abzuschrauben. Und die Deppen beim Lackieren haben es auch dran gelassen, obwohl der Rahmen bei einem Fahrradhersteller gepulvert wurde!

Aber so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht!

Beim weissen Rahmen ist das mir allerdings nicht widerfahren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2009)

Die Entscheidung, das Zaskar neu zu pulvern war auf jeden Fall richtig, und die schwarz-weissen Decals passen auch viel besser. Und die Magura in der gleichen Farbe passt echt perfekt. Richtig genial würde es mit einer Gabel in Rahmenfarbe aussehen, dazu schwarze Räder. Einen Minuspunkt gibt für die XT/XTR-Mischung, mach bitte ENTWEDER XT ODER XTR, aber bitte nicht mischen. So eine Mischung verbreitet immer ein wenig Baumarktrad-Charme, sowas hat ein Zaskar nicht verdient. So nebenbei denke ich, Du hättest den Rahmen eine Nummer grösser nehmen sollen, dann wäre der Spacerturm nicht nötig gewesen, und Du hättest Stütze und Vorbau etwas weniger lang nehmen können.

Alles in allem aber trotzdem sehr nettes Zaskar


----------



## Beaufighter (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens,
wo hast du den Rahmen eigentlich pulvern lassen. Welches RAL ist es denn? Sieht sehr schick aus, die HS33 (ich glaube Sonderedition Herzblut) gefallen sehr! Bist du zufrieden mit der SID?
Viele Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, das Zaskar neu zu pulvern war auf jeden Fall richtig, und die schwarz-weissen Decals passen auch viel besser. Und die Magura in der gleichen Farbe passt echt perfekt. Richtig genial würde es mit einer Gabel in Rahmenfarbe aussehen, dazu schwarze Räder. Einen Minuspunkt gibt für die XT/XTR-Mischung, mach bitte ENTWEDER XT ODER XTR, aber bitte nicht mischen. So eine Mischung verbreitet immer ein wenig Baumarktrad-Charme, sowas hat ein Zaskar nicht verdient.



Die XTR-Kurbel und Shifter folgen noch, ich hatte gerade keine beim Aufbau zur Hand! Der Umwerfer, bei dem oft gemogelt wird, ist ja sogar bereits als XTR montiert. Ausserdem habe ich so noch Gewichtstuningpotential!

Die Stütze steckt jetzt bereits tiefer drin und das Kürzen des Schaftes erledige ich lieber erst nach ein paar Proberunden. Verlängern desselben funktioniert nicht wirklich wenn zu kurz abgelängt!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> wo hast du den Rahmen eigentlich pulvern lassen. Welches RAL ist es denn? Sieht sehr schick aus, die HS33 (ich glaube Sonderedition Herzblut) gefallen sehr! Bist du zufrieden mit der SID?
> Viele Grüße




Moin,

den Rahmen haben mir meine eigenen Kollegen gepülvert. Allerdings nicht in einem RAL-Ton! Die Lackieranlage arbeitet im 3-Schichtlackierverfahren wie bei der Autoindustrie. D.h. zuerst Pulvergrundierung, dann Nasslackierung Farbe auf Wasserbasis und anschließend Klarlackpulver! Die Farbe nennt sich dann morared auf silberner Grundierung!

Das mit der Magura stimmt und die SID Race fahre ich bereits auf meinem Carbonfolly sowie dir Worldcup auf dem Carbon-Hardtail und funzen sehr gut trotz meines Gewichts von ca. 98 Kg

Gruss
Jens!


----------



## Beaufighter (19. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... D.h. zuerst Pulvergrundierung, dann Nasslackierung Farbe auf Wasserbasis und anschließend Klarlackpulver! Die Farbe nennt sich dann morared auf silberner Grundierung!



Ach so, deshalb glänzt es so schön! Und ich habe zuerst gedacht, dass da Glitzerzeug drin ist...sehr hübsch 

Ach ja, goldige Kätzchen hast du


----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

sts und zaskar beide sehr schick.

am sts gefallen mir nur die gräulichen reifen nicht...aber das ist geschmackssache.

ebenso am zaskar mag die stütze farblich nicht ganz zu passen.....aber sonst siehts aus wie geleckt.

schöne räderchens


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2009)

das sts fetzt. besonders die (titan?)feder.

aber das zaskar mag ich nich wirklich. alter rahmen, mit alten decals, aber komplett neue teile dran. sinn machts ja, aber es sieht irgendwie blöd aus


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juli 2009)

Ja was haben wir denn hier  ..DHi.. Es wird weiter gefräst...









GT.Perfektion ist kein Zufall.Dauert nicht mehr lange....


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe sieht spitze aus, bin gespannt was es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (23. Juli 2009)

... habe ich schon im Pulverbeschichtungsthread bewundert... Bin auch gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ja was haben wir denn hier  ..DHi.. Es wird weiter gefräst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Sache Rafa!

Wird es eine Replika von dem hier?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Geile Sache Rafa!
> 
> Wird es eine Replika von dem hier?



sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht...wer hatte denn so ein blaues dhi? der herr rey, oder der her lopes?


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht...wer hatte denn so ein blaues dhi? der herr rey, oder der her lopes?



Beide


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juli 2009)

Dazu sage ich mal nichts.Noch nicht 

Ps:In echt aufm GT Treffen!


----------



## mani.r (24. Juli 2009)

bin auch gespannt wie es wird.
die bikes von dir sahen bis jetzt ja immer ganz gut aus - also - gib gas.


----------



## divergent! (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal an mein gt slicks gebastelt um damit auf der straße zu fahren. sieht zwar komisch aus aber der zweck heiligt die mittel. und da im moment kein anderes rad fürs straßentraining da ist...muss es halt so gehen.

mit 42/16 kann man aber auch im gelände nicht allzuviel ausrichten...also bleibts erstmal so


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin werte Gemeinde

So,nun ist es endlich fertig das gute Stück und ich will es euch nicht mehr länger vorenthalten!
Ich bin gespannt was ihr von dem Aufbau haltet,das einzige wo ich evtl. mit mir reden lasse ist der Lenker&die fehlenden Decals(bei ersterem war und bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein gerader oder ein Rizer,die Decals lassen leider noch auf sich warten...)alles andere ist indiskutabel....ne im ernst,ich leg natürlich Wert auf ehrliche Meinungen,sofern sie Objektiv sind!

*Also,Feuer frei:*











Mehr Pics in meinem Album.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2009)

Dann wiederhole ich mich auch noch einmal:

Bis auf die Reifen, welche nicht dem eigentlichen Einsatzzwecks des Rades entsprechen, finde ich es durchaus gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (24. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab mal an mein gt slicks gebastelt um damit auf der straße zu fahren. sieht zwar komisch aus aber der zweck heiligt die mittel. und da im moment kein anderes rad fürs straßentraining da ist...muss es halt so gehen.
> 
> mit 42/16 kann man aber auch im gelände nicht allzuviel ausrichten...also bleibts erstmal so



Die Hupe ist der Burner.


----------



## divergent! (25. Juli 2009)

ein schönes sts. du hasst mir meine idee geklaut

bei mir steht auch irgendwann ein sts an...ebenfalls in natur und poliert look allerdings wollte ich ne fsx reinbauen.

aber der aufbau ist schon sehr stimmig, gefällt mir sehr gut. lenker musst du entscheiden. ich persönlich würde den flachen geraden lenker drin lassen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin

Jaja,das kann ja jeder sagen......war zumindest nicht meine Absicht...jetzt hast du wenigstens eine Vorlage......Danke für dein Lob!
Werd testweise nen Rizer verbauen und schauen wies dann aussieht und sich fährt...
Decals und Reifen werden aber auf jeden Fall noch geändert!
Die Decals aber nur wenn ich die bekomme,die mir gt-heini vorgeschlagen hat....die sehen enfach nur Hammer aus und würden astrein passen!

Meinst du nicht die FSX hat zu wenig Fw(Ich glaub 60mm oder?),gut,fürn normales STS reichts glaub ich,ich denk da auch an die Bauhöhe,nicht das du da Schwierigkeiten bekommst!Optisch keine Frage,sehr geil,hatt ich auch erst überlegt,aber halt gecancelt wg.Bauhöhe!Soweit ich weiß ist die FSX auch nicht travelbar,oder?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## divergent! (26. Juli 2009)

ich würde mir ja eher ein normales sts aufbauen. denke da passt ne normale fsx rein. die kann man sicher auch auf 80mm hochnehmen...ist ja eigentlich nix anderes wie ne judy. zur not wird ne sid gekauft und dann kommen die fsx tauchrohre dran...


----------



## monacofranze (26. Juli 2009)

tata....mein schnäppchen zaskar  


(rahmen 89 und decals 22 euro...rest aus der "mülltonne" im keller gefischt, quasi ein zaskar fürn hunni )
das blau gefällt mir sogar ganz gut...decals sind sicher weder die richtigen noch richtig platziert , aber ich find es passt dennoch gut, jetzt noch ne mag 21 (ebay läuft  drücken ), einen silbernen syncrosvorbau und flatbar mit onza hörnern sowie ein mittleres kettenblatt dass nicht so abgeritten ist sowie schalter für hinten dranbauen... es fährt sich jetzt schon fein und hauptsache ich hab ein gt mit zaskar schriftzug


----------



## chewbacca11 (26. Juli 2009)

anderer sattel/ Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin

Anbei noch einmal eine Partsliste:

*-Rahmen: GT STS-DH 97
-Lagerung: Komplett by BETD/Goldtec
-Gabel: PACE RC36 EVO MXCD/getravelt auf 90mm+Aluschaft
-Laufräder/v+h: Hope Ti/Mavic 217 gold/DT Comp 2,0-1,8/Alunippel
-Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe/36mm Hub
-Dämpferfeder: DNM 800lbs/inch
-Bremsen v+h: Avid Arch Supremes
-Bremsbeläge: Avid schwarz/standart
-Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet
-Vorbau: Race Face System
-Sattelstütze: Race Face System XY Zero
-Kurbel: Race Face Next LP 4Kant
-Kettenblätter: Race Face 44/34/24
-Kettenblattschrauben: NC17 Aluminum
-Kurbelschrauben: Syncros Crank-o-Matics
-Innenlager: Syncros Hardore Titanium
-Lenker: Syncros Hardcore
-Lenkergriffe: Syntace Moto-Schraubgriffe
-Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
-Sattel: Flite Titanium
-Bremshebel: BOX Levers
-Shifter: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 952/Top Swing/Down Pull
-Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Pedale: Shimano PD-M747
-Flaschenhalter: Ringle´
-Kassette: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Kette: KMC X9SL
-Schnellspanner: Tune AC16
-Reifen v+h: Schwalbe RocketRon
-Schläuche v+h: Michelin Latex
-Züge: Shimano standart/schwarz
-Aussenhüllen: Shimano 5mm standart
-Ventilkappen: Deadheads Pirate
-Schraubentuning: Komplett alle Schrauben/Scheiben/Muttern ersetzt gegen Ti-Varianten*

Grüße

Nils
__________________


----------



## Tracer (28. Juli 2009)

Nils!
Wir sehen uns mit deinem STS in dem HaBe´s!


----------



## Stemmel (28. Juli 2009)

Da isser ja, der Transalp-Finisher!

Glückwunsch und Respekt!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2009)

Moin,

hier mal ein Update von meinem Zaskar mit anderer Kurbel und Sattel:


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juli 2009)

schönes zassi aber (leider) das weiss der gabel passt leider nicht.


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

ich find es richtig schick...mir gefällt nun wieder die stütze nicht. aber sieht nach soliden haltbarem spaßbike aus


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich find es richtig schick...mir gefällt nun wieder die stütze nicht. aber sieht nach soliden haltbarem spaßbike aus



Die Stütze soll auf Dauer noch in schwarz werden, habe nur derzeit keine in dem Mass!


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

hinten ne weiße hs33 hätte auch was


----------



## Schwermer (30. Juli 2009)

Hab hier gerade ein Zaskar "neu" aufgebaut...! Voll gut...

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ich brauche dringend noch einen Dekorsatz!!!!

Am besten in rot.... oder schwarz... also wenn da jemand was hat... oder weiss wo ich die am besten herbekomme... bitte bei mir melden...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin

.....schickes Teil...aber bittebitte...den häßlichen Plastering vom großen Kettenblatt entfernen:kotz:...(sorry,der mußte sein..)

Ansonsten,um Stimmigkeit zu erzielen....ne rote Stütze(Ringle o.ä.)undn roten Flaschenhalter(Ringle o.ä.),sowie ne rote Sattelklemme...was hälst davon?
Decorsatz,is ja schon klar...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> Hab hier gerade ein Zaskar "neu" aufgebaut...! Voll gut...
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ich brauche dringend noch einen Dekorsatz!!!!
> 
> Am besten in rot.... oder schwarz... also wenn da jemand was hat... oder weiss wo ich die am besten herbekomme... bitte bei mir melden...



Moin,

sieht doch ganz stimmig aus. So eine rote Gabel suche ich allerdings auch noch!

Ansonsten schau mal hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-DECALS-ZASKA...ries?hash=item518b8ba9db&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## moitrich (30. Juli 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Was ist das für eine Gabel auf dem Kicker?


----------



## gremlino (30. Juli 2009)

jo, der Kettenschutz aus Plastik ist :kotz:  sorry, aber das gehört nicht ans Zaskar


----------



## Schwermer (30. Juli 2009)

Die Gabel auf dem Kicker is eine RST Sigma TL...

Die hatte ich mal in meinem LTS... aber die is da nun wieder raus... hab nun meine Boxxer wieder drin...!

Also wenn die RST jemand haben will, nur zu... steht zum Verkauf...!


----------



## devil-lime (31. Juli 2009)

so, was zum schmunzeln, hab gerade meinen neuen stadtflitzer zusamen geschmissen, ich dürft raten, was in meinem kleller an bauteilen gefehlt hat
werden natürlich noch ersetzt



dann muss noch eine neuer laufradsatz her, 93er decals drauf bzw. erstmal finden.  beim sattel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
wenn es fertig ist, gibt es richtige bilder.
schönen abend
ciao karsten


----------



## Tucana (31. Juli 2009)

Spacer!!! :d


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2009)

Wow, mit neuer Wandhalterung

Siehe auch hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413721

Eben mal aus dem Classic Forum geborgt


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. August 2009)

Hier nochmal meins.
Die Luftpumpe hängt mitlerweile nicht mehr dran, musste einem zweitem flaschenhalter weichen.


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. August 2009)

Endlich fahrbereit! 

















Nur die U-Brake ist ein wenig schlapp von der Federvorspannung/Rückstellung her..
hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die wieder richtig gangbar mache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (2. August 2009)

schweinegeil dieses karakoram


----------



## SingleLight (2. August 2009)

Sehr cool


----------



## aggressor2 (2. August 2009)

@chat chambers: sehr schick, aber ich würd dir chill pill weiter runter setzen.
dürfte deutlich mehr bremsleistung geben.


----------



## Chat Chambers (3. August 2009)

Mach ich! Die Bremsleistung ist momentan eh noch unter aller Sau!

Mit dem "fahrbereit" war ich etwas vorschnell.

Schade auch, dass die Bilder nicht so gut sind...das Schwarz
ist real viel satter und tiefer, und die polierten Aluteile gehen schlichtweg unter.

Hat jemand einen Tip zur Leistungsverbesserung der U-Brake?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. August 2009)

auseinandernehmen, sauber machen, fetten, eventuell andere beläge.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. August 2009)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip zur Leistungsverbesserung der U-Brake?



Federvorspannung erhöhen (im rechten Arm), als Bremsbelag empfehle ich die Swissstop Rat, fahre ich auch, bremst wirklich gut bei Trockenheit, bei Nässe ist eine U-Brake nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen....

Sehr schick übrigens, das Karakoram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (3. August 2009)

Ich hoffe man darf bei euch auch neumodischen Schnickschnack zeigen.
Hier mein neuestes Spielzeug:


----------



## Triturbo (3. August 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr, das Rad. Super Aufbau!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. August 2009)

wär die gabel noch glänzend statt matt, würd ich es fast als perfekt beschreiben


----------



## divergent! (3. August 2009)

oder anders rum, der rahmen in matt...schaut super aus....aber so wie ich bin...fakten fakten fakten.....hast du gewichte? speziell der rahmen!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2009)

Mich täte das Baujahr vom Rahmen interessieren. Sieht legger aus, sowohl der Rahmen, als auch der Aufbau 

Hat der Rahmen immer noch einen voll integrierten Steuersatz, oder ist GT da inzwischen auf semi umgestiegen?


----------



## Manni1599 (3. August 2009)

Sehr geiles Zaskar!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. August 2009)

die schwarzen rahmen gabs schon öfters in der us bucht. gefallen mir auch ganz gut!


----------



## Der Physiker (3. August 2009)

Danke für die Lorbeeren, 
hier die Fakten:
Rahmen ist aus 2008 (daher meine Frage, ob ich so neumodisches Zeugs überhaupt präsentieren Darf)
Rahmengewicht in L 1950 g (fand ich recht schwer, aber die Lackschicht ist ziemlich dick wie es scheint.)
Teile:
Rahmen Zaskar 2008
Gabel Revelation U-Turn air (mit 115mm harmoniert sie bis dato am besten) -> die lag halt bei mir rum 
Steuersatz Cane Creek integriert,
Lenker Easton XC CNT
Vorbau Easton EA 70  90mm
Sattelstütze Carbon billig 
Sattelklemme Hope
Sattel Selle Italia Signo
Schaltwerk x.9
Umwerfer xt
Kassette xt 11-32
Kurbel xt (180mm)
Schalthebel x.0 Drehgriffe
Bremse Elixir r 180-160
LRS DT240, DT Comp, ZTR FLow
Reifen Schwalbe RoRo 2.4 (hinten extrem knapp)

Damit komme ich auf ein für meine 100kg taugliches gesamtgewicht von 11,3 kg


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2009)

Das Gewicht vom Rahmen ist wirklich krass, meine 2006er und 2007er wiegen in L nur knapp über 1700 Gramm.


----------



## divergent! (4. August 2009)

uppss...ganz schön schwer...aber gut bei 100 kilo braucht man auch etwas material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (4. August 2009)

Die Brocken die es schwer machen sind schnell benannt.


 LRS knapp 1800g -> -300 möglich wenn ich schmalere Reifen wollte
 2,4'' Breite Reifen je 490 g -> -200 möglich wenn es unseriös sein darf
 Gabel knapp 1800g -> -250 g möglich
 Und eben der Rahmen -> Lack runter und eloxiren bringen sicher 200-250 g
 Das sind aber alles Teile, die sich bei mir im Betrieb schon bewährt haben 
Mit entsprechenden Kleinteilen wie Griffe, Schnellspanner, Aluschrauben... sind auch noch mal min 250g drin
Jedenfalls wären -1kg locker möglich teilweise aber für mich mit Funktionseinbußen verbunden und es ist explizit kein Leichtbauprojekt, sondern als hoffentlich Sorglosrad gedacht.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2009)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Und eben der Rahmen -> Lack runter und eloxiren bringen sicher 200-250 g



Da irrst Du Dich. Selbst Pulver wiegt nicht so viel.


----------



## Der Physiker (4. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Ist allerdings auch wurscht. Der Lack bleibt drauf. Das Gewicht ist wie es ist.


----------



## divergent! (4. August 2009)

lack kann schon mitunter 150gr ausmachen...da sollte man sich nicht täuschen. man weiß nie wie die lackieren. füller, lack, klarlack....wenn die großzügig sind ist das heftig. der schnitt liegt aber bei max 50gr.

find das rad aber so technisch und optisch voll ok und bei 100 kilo sollte man gewisse kompromisse einfach nicht machen. fahren und sich freuen


----------



## Danulf (4. August 2009)

Das ist meins.


----------



## SpeedyR (4. August 2009)

Der Physiker schrieb:


>



Sehr geiles Avalanche! (ACH JA ,isn Zassi  sorry)

Ps:Schon angelemdet? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=404619


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2009)

Speedy, das isn Zassi, nix Avalanche, schäm Dich


----------



## Triturbo (4. August 2009)

Das 3.0er Ava (von '08) sieht aber auf den ersten Blick genau so aus


----------



## SpeedyR (4. August 2009)

War wohl etwas verwirrt,speziell nachdem ich was um die 2000gr Rahmengewicht gelesen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmikolon (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte mal direkt mein GT zeigen -> Habe es seit ca. 6 Jahren mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt und wollte mich jetzt wieder mehr auf den Sattel schwingen. Das macht echt immer noch einen sau Spass...

Es ist ein GT Terramoto (glaub ich, ich bin der zweitbesitzer, erster war mein Bruder, der nun zu alt ist und lieber vier Räder hat) mit, was ich erst seit gestern weiß, Inferno Magnesium Felgen...


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2009)

Schön grell!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön grell!



Grell ja, aber schön?

Ich würde die Infernos entsorgen und silberne Speichenräder verbauen, dazu einen silbernen Lenker und schwarze Griffe.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. August 2009)

rahmen ist supi, aber die grellen infernos würden mich schon nerven zu dem blau


----------



## simmikolon (5. August 2009)

Also ich finds toll,

ich stehe sowieso designtechnisch voll auf die spät achtziger und frühen neunziger. Das passt irgendwie ... oder besser gesagt das passt überhaupt garnicht ! Und das gefällt mir so daran. Ausserdem merkt man , genau wie hier im Forum. Die Infernos polarisieren. . . egal ! 

Jemand ne' Ahnung wo ich so Infernos herbekomme ? Anscheind will sie ja keiner haben, ich schon !


----------



## Der Physiker (5. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Avalanche! (ACH JA ,isn Zassi  sorry)
> 
> Ps:Schon angelemdet?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=404619


Klingt gut, bin wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt in den Pyrenäen. Evtl. Geht ja eine Kurzvorknappanmeldung falls ersteres nichts wird.

Die Infernos am 90er Jahre Rahmen find ich gut. Die Farbe ist aber zum hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2009)

simmikolon schrieb:


> Jemand ne' Ahnung wo ich so Infernos herbekomme ? Anscheind will sie ja keiner haben, ich schon !



eBay. Ansonsten rate ich Dir davon ab, die Dinger sind weder stabil, noch leicht, Gewicht über 2.5 kg pro Satz. Und schön sind sie eigentlich nur in schwarz.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. August 2009)

schwarze würd ich sofort fahren! nur erstmal unbeschädigte finden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. August 2009)

Ich find schön, dein Terramoto.
Und die Neon Infernos hätte ich auch dran gelassen.
Ansonsten hätte ich da Bedarf dran


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Grell ja, aber schön?
> 
> Ich würde die Infernos entsorgen und silberne Speichenräder verbauen, dazu einen silbernen Lenker und schwarze Griffe.



Das heisst ja nicht das ich sie wirklich schön finde. Hätte auch schreiben können "Ganz schön grell"!


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

erstmal alle reflektoren abgemacht, vorbau rumgedreht, sattel anders eingstellt, cantis nachgestellt und schon rennt das ding

brauch nur noch neue zughüllen und halt die shifter.
der komplette antrieb ist fast neuwertig









für GT-Sassy:




stimmt, sieht aus als ob da was fehlt...


----------



## divergent! (6. August 2009)

hey cool ist es da. naja schöne alte schüssel. hörnchen würde ich noch etwas verstellen aber insgesamt fetzig.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

in der tat

wie gehörn die hörnchen denn?
vorher warn die zu steil. so passts zum beschleunigen recht gut.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. August 2009)

sehr schönes rad!


----------



## monacofranze (6. August 2009)

was haben denn die shifter? sollten sie durchdrehen, also keine rasterung haben kanns auch nur am fett liegen....schön wd40 reinsprühen, fleißig bewegen und der raster rastert wieder...(sofern nichts gebrochen ist)


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> was haben denn die shifter? sollten sie durchdrehen, also keine rasterung haben kanns auch nur am fett liegen....schÃ¶n wd40 reinsprÃ¼hen, fleiÃig bewegen und der raster rastert wieder...(sofern nichts gebrochen ist)



ne da drin is definitiv was zerbrochen.
beide hebel lassen sich komplett ohne widerstand drehn.
die vorbesitzerin war auch deswegen schon in nem radladen und dort meinte man, dass da drin irgend ein stift gebrochen ist.
laut diesen leute sollte die reparatur 50-60â¬ kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. August 2009)

ich würde die hörnchen etwas nach oben drehen...das sie etwas paralel zum boden sind.

bei den shiftern:

kann man da evtl die rasterung ( indexierung ) rausdrehen so wie bei den lenkerendschaltern von shimano?


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. August 2009)

Rasterung rausdrehen?? Dat geht nur bei Daumie´s..

Ich würde es mit Durchspülen versuchen!
Bremsenreiniger reinsprühen,damit das verharzte Fett wegspülen und mit WD40 oder Ähnliches wieder etwas schmieren.. 
probieren kostet nix.. 
Händler die keine Ahnung haben oder was verkaufen wollen sagen gerne mal ist kaputt, muss neu..


----------



## aggressor2 (7. August 2009)

so...hörnchen hatte ich gestern abend noch etwas höher gestellt.

und bei den shifter kann man unten ne schraube lösen und dann fällt einem das innenleben mehr oder weniger in die hände.
der zug wird bei dem rechten shifter garnich mehr gespannt! man drückt nur den hebel, wie schonmal geschrieben, ohne widerstand.

is jetz aber auch nichmehr so wichtig, weil ich zum schnäppchenpreis zwei gebrauchte sti erstanden hab, von der ich das innenleben in meine stecken werd


----------



## giglio rosso (7. August 2009)

Hi, Hörnchen kommen gut in einer Linie zum Vorbau. Find ich. Probier doch mal, ob die Hörnchen zwischen Schaltbremsgriffe und Griffgummis passen. Das find ich nämlich ganz brauchbar, weil man eine Stellung mehr gewinnt: Aussen auf den Lenkerenden geht der Handballen, auf dem Griff und etwas weiter innen auf den Hörnchen (windschnittiger und ein veränderter Schulterwinkel - kann ganz entspannend sein).


Spannend über Stellungen und Hörnchenschiefstand zu debattieren....wo bin ich denn hier?????  Oder so....

Ansonsten: Nettes Radl, wirklich nett!!! Was bedeutet denn Karakoram Elite? Ist das ein anderer Rohrsatz? Oder wodurch unterscheidet sich Karakoram Elite vom 'normalen' Karakoram?


----------



## divergent! (7. August 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> V Probier doch mal, ob die Hörnchen zwischen Schaltbremsgriffe und Griffgummis passen. Das find ich nämlich ganz brauchbar, weil man eine Stellung mehr gewinnt: Aussen auf den Lenkerenden geht der Handballen, auf dem Griff und etwas weiter innen auf den Hörnchen (windschnittiger und ein veränderter Schulterwinkel - kann ganz entspannend sein).



probier das bitte nicht....sonst kommt dein rad in den entsteller thread.....wir sind nicht in usa


----------



## aggressor2 (7. August 2009)

nee...mach ich nich
hab keine lust die griffe abzufriemeln.

und dank des verhärteten vorderreifens und übermut, hab ich mich heute erstmal schön langgepackt und das linke handgelenk verstaucht
schöner mist.


----------



## GTdanni (7. August 2009)

Hörnchen gehören immer in Flucht mit dem Vorbau. 

Alles andere geht zwar auch aber wird hier und von der Stylepolizei nicht aktzeptiert.  


Schönes Rad übrigens. 


Cu Danni


----------



## -lupo- (8. August 2009)

So, Streifenwagen v3.0 ist da.

Neu:
'03er Marzocchi Z1FR QR20 mit ETA
'09er Avid Elixir CR Bremsanlage, 185mm/160mm
'08er Mavic 321 auf Hope Pro 2
'98er PD-M636 in schwarz umlackiert

ETA an:







ETA aus:






Bessere Bilder folgen.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2009)

und hier auch nochmal danke für die blumen
hörnchen passen mittlerweile.
und ich verspreche das karakoram nicht mit einer verkehrtrummenen sattelstütze zu entstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (9. August 2009)

So, mit einem Tag Verspätung ein bisschen bessere Bilder.












Where the magic happens:

























Ich muss noch ins Gelände damit, ich weiss also nicht wie es sich mit 130mm Federweg fährt. Da man die 130 aber auf ~60 reduzieren kann denke ich dass das Fahrrad echte allround-Qualitäten hat. Ahja; wäre die Gabel schwarz glänzend wäre es besser, aber die wird erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

Schönes Bike. Aber gingen die Fotos nicht noch ein wenig grösser? Ich erkenn garnix


----------



## -lupo- (9. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Aber gingen die Fotos nicht noch ein wenig grösser? Ich erkenn garnix



Ich weiss, ich hab's vergessen...  Sollte jetzt in Ordnung sein.

Danke!


----------



## divergent! (9. August 2009)

die bremsen sind lecker aber die gabel ist definitiv zu hoch bauend. glaub nicht daß man da viel freude hat.


----------



## Der Physiker (9. August 2009)

Nettes Radl. Leitungen sind aber noch zu lang. Die Gabel finde ich nicht zu lang, in technischen Steilstücken macht das so Sinn.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die bremsen sind lecker aber die gabel ist definitiv zu hoch bauend. glaub nicht daß man da viel freude hat.



Das mit den Bremsen kann ich bestätigen, damit bremse ich selber auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Robert (9. August 2009)

nettes bike, aber die bremsen sind absoluter bullshit - meiner meinung nach. hab sie an meinem ransom und nach längeren freerideabfahrten ist der druckpunkt einfach ne zumutung. brmsleistung ist ok, aber wenn es wirklich schnell und steil wird kommen sie arg an ihre grenzen.
kann nicht verstehen wieso sie in tests so gut abschneidet ?
an einem cc sicher ausreichend, aber an einen freerider gehören sie absolut nicht!


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. August 2009)

Update,
das Tequesta meiner Großen jetzt mit Federgabel. Die Marzocchi XC-R mit 50mm Federweg passt super zum Rahmen und wiegt nur 1500g. Die GT Starrgabel war nur unbedeutend leichter. Und meine Tochter freut sich darüber, das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## -lupo- (9. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die bremsen sind lecker aber die gabel ist definitiv zu hoch bauend. glaub nicht daß man da viel freude hat.



Wie gesagt, ich habe es noch nicht probiert. Mit 100mm fuhr sich das Bike noch ganz okay, falls diese Variante hier nichts taugt werde ich die Federn kürzen. Aber eventuell funktioniert es mit dem ETA dann doch besser als ic denke.

Zu den Leitungen: Vorne ist sie definitiv zu lang, hinten ist aber in Ordnung so. Mal sehen was sich noch ändern wird. Ich habe noch ein schwarzes LX-Schaltwerk irgendwo, würde farblich sehr gut passen.

Danke an alle für die Meinungen.

@GT-sassy:

Die Gabel passt sehr gut ins Konzept, irgendwie mag ich die Mischung aus orange und gold!


----------



## SpeedyR (9. August 2009)

F-Robert schrieb:


> nettes bike, aber die bremsen sind absoluter bullshit - meiner meinung nach. hab sie an meinem ransom und nach längeren freerideabfahrten ist der druckpunkt einfach ne zumutung. brmsleistung ist ok, aber wenn es wirklich schnell und steil wird kommen sie arg an ihre grenzen.
> kann nicht verstehen wieso sie in tests so gut abschneidet ?
> an einem cc sicher ausreichend, aber an einen freerider gehören sie absolut nicht!



Und der grosse Witz dabei ist-sie ist schwerer wie eine vergleichbare Avid Code mit 4 Kolben


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

F-Robert schrieb:


> nettes bike, aber die bremsen sind absoluter bullshit - meiner meinung nach. hab sie an meinem ransom und nach längeren freerideabfahrten ist der druckpunkt einfach ne zumutung. brmsleistung ist ok, aber wenn es wirklich schnell und steil wird kommen sie arg an ihre grenzen.
> kann nicht verstehen wieso sie in tests so gut abschneidet ?
> an einem cc sicher ausreichend, aber an einen freerider gehören sie absolut nicht!




Das ist ja auch eine CC-Bremse, wofür gibt es z.B. eine Avid Code? Ich bin aber absolut zufrieden mit ihr am Hardtail!


----------



## F-Robert (9. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch eine CC-Bremse, wofür gibt es z.B. eine Avid Code? Ich bin aber absolut zufrieden mit ihr am Hardtail!



seltsamerweise wird sie aber bei sehr vielen freeridern der oberen preisklasse verbaut, ja selbst sogar bei downhillern.
wenn ich 8000 stutz für ein bike ausgebe da will ich mich auch auf die bremsen verlassen. und wie mir, geht es einigen anderen ransom-fahrern auch. werde sie bei nächster gelegenheit gegen eine formula austauschen und dann gerne hier zum kauf anbieten


----------



## aggressor2 (9. August 2009)

F-Robert schrieb:


> seltsamerweise wird sie aber bei sehr vielen freeridern der oberen preisklasse verbaut, ja selbst sogar bei downhillern.
> wenn ich 8000 stutz für ein bike ausgebe da will ich mich auch auf die bremsen verlassen. und wie mir, geht es einigen anderen ransom-fahrern auch. werde sie bei nächster gelegenheit gegen eine formula austauschen und dann gerne hier zum kauf anbieten



schonmal mit neuer bremsflüssigkeit versucht?
bspw dot 4 typ 200.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

F-Robert schrieb:


> seltsamerweise wird sie aber bei sehr vielen freeridern der oberen preisklasse verbaut, ja selbst sogar bei downhillern.
> wenn ich 8000 stutz für ein bike ausgebe da will ich mich auch auf die bremsen verlassen. und wie mir, geht es einigen anderen ransom-fahrern auch. werde sie bei nächster gelegenheit gegen eine formula austauschen und dann gerne hier zum kauf anbieten



Ich brauche sie nicht, hab ja schon eine! ansonsten haste dann wohl den falschen Hersteller für Dein Bike ausgesucht.


----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2009)

F-Robert schrieb:


> seltsamerweise wird sie aber bei sehr vielen freeridern der oberen preisklasse verbaut, ja selbst sogar bei downhillern.
> wenn ich 8000 stutz für ein bike ausgebe da will ich mich auch auf die bremsen verlassen. und wie mir, geht es einigen anderen ransom-fahrern auch. werde sie bei nächster gelegenheit gegen eine formula austauschen und dann gerne hier zum kauf anbieten



Hm, ich bin sie gerade mit 203mm-Scheiben am Bergamont Big Air 9.9 (180mm FW, Hammerschmidt etc.) gefahren und fand sie gar nicht schlecht. Und es ging nur bergab, rauf half der Lift. Es kommt wohl auch immer die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten an, wobei ich schon verschiedene Disc-Bremsen gefahren bin. Allerdings nichts aus der Harcore-Liga.


----------



## F-Robert (10. August 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hm, ich bin sie gerade mit 203mm-Scheiben am Bergamont Big Air 9.9 (180mm FW, Hammerschmidt etc.) gefahren und fand sie gar nicht schlecht. Und es ging nur bergab, rauf half der Lift. Es kommt wohl auch immer die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten an, wobei ich schon verschiedene Disc-Bremsen gefahren bin. Allerdings nichts aus der Harcore-Liga.


 
am anfang fand ich sie am ransom (im fall auch hammerschmitt - absolutr geil!!!) auch recht cool.
ich muss dazu sagen das ich mich auf höhen von 1400 - 2600m bewege. und da merkt man den druckpunktunterschied extrem. ist die bremse kalt kannst du den hebel bis zum griff ziehen, ist sie warm zieht sie schon auf dem ersten zentimeter. natürlich ist das zum teil "normal", aber bei dieser bremse ists schon extrem! die formula macht nicht solche zicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Robert (10. August 2009)

TAUSCHE: elixir bremse VR und HR gegen schönen zaskar rahmen in 16"


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. August 2009)

MoinMoin

Kleines Update:

Lenker ist dank Tiensy jetzt ein Syntace Vector Lowrider,der wie ich finde wesentlich besser passt und sich vor allen Dingen besser fährt!
Die Original-Decals und einen Hinterbau ohne die Bohrungen dank gt-heini!!
Ich denk so laß ich es.....was denkt ihr?









*-Rahmen: GT STS-DH 97/Hinterbau jetzt ohne Aufnahmebohrungen
-Decals: GT STS-DH Original
-Lagerung: Komplett by BETD/Goldtec
-Gabel: PACE RC36 EVO MXCD/getravelt auf 90mm+Aluschaft
-Laufräder/v+h: Hope Ti/Mavic 217 gold/DT Comp 2,0-1,8/Alunippel
-Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe/36mm Hub
-Dämpferfeder: DNM 800lbs/inch
-Bremsen v+h: Avid Arch Supremes
-Bremsbeläge: Avid schwarz/standart
-Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet
-Vorbau: Race Face System
-Sattelstütze: Race Face System XY Zero
-Kurbel: Race Face Next LP 4Kant
-Kettenblätter: Race Face 44/34/24
-Kettenblattschrauben: NC17 Aluminum
-Kurbelschrauben: Syncros Crank-o-Matics
-Innenlager: Syncros Hardore Titanium
-Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider
-Lenkergriffe: Syntace Moto-Schraubgriffe
-Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
-Sattel: Flite Titanium
-Bremshebel: BOX Levers
-Shifter: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 952/Top Swing/Down Pull
-Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Pedale: Shimano PD-M747
-Flaschenhalter: Ringle´
-Kassette: Shimano XTR 952/9-Fach
-Kette: KMC X9SL
-Schnellspanner: Tune AC16
-Reifen v+h: Schwalbe RocketRon
-Schläuche v+h: Michelin Latex
-Züge: Shimano standart/schwarz
-Aussenhüllen: Shimano 5mm standart
-Ventilkappen: Deadheads Pirate
-Schraubentuning: Komplett alle Schrauben/Scheiben/Muttern ersetzt gegen Ti-Varianten
*

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tucana (11. August 2009)

Sieht super aus 

aber ein paar qualitativ hochwertigere Fotos währen nicht verkehrt


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

schließe mich an


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2009)

Vorher:






Nachher (noch nicht ganz fertig):






Der Umbau hat bis jetzt ca. 520 Gramm weniger gebracht, damit müsste das Rad unter 10kg liegen.
Geplant ist noch: Räder und V-Brakes fliegen raus und werden gegen Nope N75 + Magura Marta + Ashima Ultralight 160/140 getauscht.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (11. August 2009)

Mein Stadtrad:

95er GT Zaskar LE mit Scott Cromo Gabel 






Ein altes XT Schaltwerk wird noch verbaut (wenn ichs habe), dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Tucana (11. August 2009)

Schick! Was für 2 verschiedene Bremsen hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## xtcnrsteam (11. August 2009)

Vorne bremst eine alte Avid Single Digit 7 (hatte ich noch über) und hinten eine Shimano Deore (ist von alten Bike, welches ich liquidiert habe).

Bremskräfte sind leicht unterschiedlich aber damit kann man leben. Hoffentlich wirds nicht geklaut...


----------



## salzbrezel (11. August 2009)

Ich bin auch ca. 1 jahr 1x9 am Zaskar gefahren und musste nach ein paar Tagen feststellen, dass es ohne Kettenführung nicht geht. 
Ansonsten schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtcnrsteam (11. August 2009)

Okay, 

ich fahre es jetzt so seit fast zwei Wochen und die Kette ist mir erst einmal runtergefallen. Halb so wild also, vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass ich das große Blatt mittig montiert habe und durch die anständige Kettenlinie das Problem etwas entschärft wird.


----------



## goegolo (11. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Du hast dir den Rahmen einfach weggeschnappt


----------



## Triturbo (11. August 2009)

Bei mir das selbe, ich war auch dran  Aber ich hab einen guten Ersatz gefunden.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2009)

Dafür steht der blau-weisste Aggressor-Frame zum Verkauf, wer ihn möchte, melde sich einfach


----------



## salzbrezel (11. August 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ich fahre es jetzt so seit fast zwei Wochen und die Kette ist mir erst einmal runtergefallen. Halb so wild also, vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass ich das große Blatt mittig montiert habe und durch die anständige Kettenlinie das Problem etwas entschärft wird.



Ich hatte das Blatt ebenfalls in der Mitte montiert. Bei Fahrten über Bordsteinkanten oder Kanaldeckel ist mir die Kette regelmäßig runtergefallen. Das kann manchmal extrem schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2009)

Mal ein kleines Update von der Jubi-Zaskar Front

Habe mir heute eine Faox F32 gegönnt und auch leich verbaut.

Hier das Ergebnis





Gleichzeitig habe ich die Laufräder unter den Bikes getauscht und den roten Decalsatz verklebt. Für den Winter stehen noch Bremsen und Schalthebel auf der Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (11. August 2009)

Schaut verdammt geil aus!! *habenwill*


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update von der Jubi-Zaskar



ich finds auffallend unauffällig. schlicht und chic.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2009)

Es ist alles, nur nicht unauffällig. Ansonsten stimm ich Dir aber zu, sieht sehr genial aus, extremer Haben-Will-Faktor


----------



## Sascha123 (11. August 2009)

Das Bike würde ich auch gerne fahren! Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut


----------



## KONI-DU (12. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unter 10kg  Bist du dir da sicher ?
Oder, so wie es da steht ?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2009)

Nein ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, das wird erst gewogen wenns fertig ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das es unter 10kg landet, Rahmen 1.57 kg, Gabel unter 1.3 kg, Räder 1.75 kg, kaum schwere Teile.


----------



## versus (12. August 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Unter 10kg  Bist du dir da sicher ?
> Oder, so wie es da steht ?



das habe ich mich auch gefragt. wenn ich das so mit meinem xizang (9.7kg) vergleiche 
allerdings ist der neue zaskar rahmen ja auch so leicht wie das xizang...

bin gespannt!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2009)

Sollte aber bei den Komponenten zu schaffen sein. Was mich doch etwas erstaunt ist das Rahmengewicht von 1570g. Normalerweise ligen die doch so zwischen 1750-1900g oder?

Hier mein Beitrag in der Kategorie unter 10 Kg (9,5 Kg), Rahmengewicht bei 19'' = 1970g!
Richter 8.0 (1993, mit 92er Decals)


----------



## Tucana (12. August 2009)

Einfach nur schön anzusehen! Du hast es echt drauf :bigok:


----------



## aggressor2 (12. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier mein Beitrag in der Kategorie unter 10 Kg (9,5 Kg), Rahmengewicht bei 19'' = 1970g!
> Richter 8.0 (1993, mit 92er Decals)



das muss nochmal auf diese seite
sehr schön!
ich mag rote stahl gt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfzauner (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

mein GT ZR, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich konnte es nicht zurückhalten...







Die ersten Fahrten waren toll, es "rennt" !

Lg
wolf


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2009)

Schönes ZR, aber mach bitte die Reifen ganz schwarz, oder schwarz-blau.


----------



## alf2 (13. August 2009)

Jö schau!
Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher!

Wird ein schönes bike!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Tucana (15. August 2009)

Das Race Face Diabolus Kettenblatt in 36T ist angekommen aber mir fehlten Schrauben deswegen hab ich ein paar original GT Kettenblattschrauben organisiert 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260412423321&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sven78 (15. August 2009)

26" altes Gt

Narben vr und hi XTR 
vr mavic 217 CD Sub Ceramik
hi mavic 517 Sub
Dura Ace Kasette 
Schaltwerk XT
hinten alte Exage Mountain Bremse
vorne XTR mit XTR Bremshebeln und daumenschaltung 
vorderbau Kore
Lenker Ritchey W.C.S.
STX Steuersatz
Reifen Ritchey Tom Slick 26x1,0 vorne und zur Zeit hinten 1,4

wie der Rahmen heißt kein plan, bin für hinweise dankbar.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2009)

Fertig:










Geändert habe ich wie beschrieben die Räder, getauscht gegen Nope N75, und eine Magura Marta mit 160/140er Ashima Ultralight Scheiben. Das finale Gewicht wird noch ermitteln, muss ich euch noch schuldig bleiben.


----------



## versus (15. August 2009)

sieht gut aus! bis auf den strebenschutz, den finde ich echt übel und wenn du schon aufs gewicht schaust, kannst du dir die 50gr auch sparen ;-)

du fährst nicht nur ohne helm, sondern auch ohne clickies?


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

@sven78,
von der Farbe her (soweit ich sie erkennen kann) wurde ich auf ein altes Timberline tippen.
So wie dieses hier:



würde auch von der verlegung der Züge passen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht gut aus! bis auf den strebenschutz, den finde ich echt übel und wenn du schon aufs gewicht schaust, kannst du dir die 50gr auch sparen ;-)



Da hast Du recht, schön ist der KSS nicht, aber die meissten Neopren-Teile sind nicht lang genug, um den Rahmen auch vor Chainsucks zu schützen. Ausserdem setzen sich die Dinger mit Dreck zu.



versus schrieb:


> du fährst nicht nur ohne helm, sondern auch ohne clickies?



Das da oben ist das Rad meiner Frau, sie fährt mit Helm, und ohne Clickies (Sonntagsfahrerin  )

Ich selbste fahre fast nur noch mit Helm, am Sanction Plattform-Pedale, am Zaskar und Rennrad natürlich Clickies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, schön ist der KSS nicht, aber die meissten Neopren-Teile sind nicht lang genug, um den Rahmen auch vor Chainsucks zu schützen. Ausserdem setzen sich die Dinger mit Dreck zu.



ich habe inzwischen fast an allen bikes transparente "bike skin" schutzfolie. an der strebe muss man den bapper zwar immer mal ersetzen, aber das set (mit rahmenschützern) kostet 5 euro, man sieht, dass man nichts sieht:


----------



## devil-lime (15. August 2009)

So, hier der nächste Zwischenstand meines Stadtgeschosses.






Jetzt fehlt halt noch der Deko-Satz und ein paar vernünftige Laufräder.

Kurbeln hätte ich auch gern noch ein paar Schöne, ich dachte so an Middleburn, aber eigentlich zu teuer. ne syncros revolution


----------



## Sascha123 (15. August 2009)

Sieht doch schon mal gut aus.

Mir persönlich gefallen nur die Pedale nicht, da die farblich irgendwie alleine da stehen.


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

find ich auch. und warum kurbel wechseln...die ist doch top! pedale in schwarz und das ding ist perfekt


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Na zumindest ein 3/4 GT.
Eigentlich wollte ich es zum Treffen fertig haben, nur wurde ich von einigen versteckten Schäden zurück geworfen. Na egal.
GT LTS 3000 DS:



Lenker wird ein goldener Roox Torque Bar, Sattel mal schauen. Am schönsten (für meinen Hintern) wäre ein Salsa Zona Tres. Schaltwerk wird wahrscheinlich DX oder STX.


----------



## Sven78 (16. August 2009)

@GT-Sassy soviel wie ich weiß wurde es mal neu lackiert...glaube nicht das es der Orginallack ist.
 an ein einer Strebe ist der Lack abgeplatzt da schimmert ein blau ...

ich habe eben mal geschaut bei den  Timberline ist aber der Zug außerhalb und nicht innen im Rahmen(Oberrohr) geführt

noch ein edit: also es ist ein 1991er Timberline....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2009)

Lack ist original, zumindest war er das. Habe noch mal Effektklarlack drüber lackiert. Soll jetzt im Dunkeln Leuchten. Steuerrohr,Sattelrohr, Tretlager und alle anderen Lager sind innen auch rot. Das Blau ist an der Umwerferschelle, geht leider nicht so leicht ab.


----------



## GT-Man (18. August 2009)

Endlich ist die STS-Sammlung komplett. Es fehlte ja nur noch das STS DH. Frisch aus den USA und noch topfit:


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Der sieht wirklich noch super aus.

Wenn Du einen Adapter für den Hinterbau benötigst, schick mir eine PN. Ist kein IS-Standard am Hinterbau!!

Oder hast Du die originale Formula-Bremse??


----------



## Danulf (18. August 2009)

mein neues zaskar:


----------



## joe yeti (18. August 2009)




----------



## divergent! (18. August 2009)

ganz schön dick dein zassi


----------



## Der Physiker (18. August 2009)

Wie geil.

 Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## joe yeti (18. August 2009)

white brother carbon 

und es ist nicht dick hat nur nen dicken frontreifen


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

joe yeti schrieb:


>



Wie lange hast du gesucht bis du die passende Schranke gefunden hast?


----------



## joe yeti (18. August 2009)

die haben die schranke extra für das bild angemalt 

gt rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2009)

ist da ne bontrager sattelstütze drin?
darf man das überhaupt?


----------



## joe yeti (18. August 2009)




----------



## mani.r (21. August 2009)

So, und nun mal meine GT´s.
Das Sanction ist ja schon bekannt. Hab aber noch ein paar Sachen geänder.
- XT Bremse 
- Saint Shifter und Schaltwerk 
- Deetraks 
- SLX Kurbel
- X4 Thomason Vorbau
- Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker

Gewicht liegt bei 15,5 kg komplett.
Sicher noch gut Potential nach unten aber für meinen Einsatzzweck perfekt.
Haltbar und gut. Hat auch schon eine Woche Bikepark Livigno ohne Probleme überstanden.












Lange habe ich es nicht ohne mein DHi ausgehalten und auf das Fury wollte ich nicht warten - deswegen muss man die Angebote nehmen wie sie kommen. 
Die Boxxer WC aus der Teamaussattung musst der Fox40 weichen, der DHX Air einem Coil, die Juicy Carbon einer Saint und das X0 ebenfalls einem Saint (bin jetzt nicht so der Fan von RockShox, Sram und Co - zu viel Ärger und versaute Biketage)

Gewicht ist egal - es ist haltbar, springt 1A mit* und braucht viel Speed.











Im Übrigen gibt es hier in dem Thread auch noch richtig schöne Hardtails - das fehlt mir noch...


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es hier in dem Thread auch noch richtig schöne Hardtails - das fehlt mir noch...



bei mir siehts andersrum aus, das zimmer voll mit hardtails bzw starrbikes und das verlangen nach einem alpentauglichen fully wird immer größer...

im übrigen schicke fahrräder 
und ne pn kriegste auch noch...


----------



## Triturbo (21. August 2009)

Geniale Räder! Gefallen mir richtig gut, beide Top. Die Fox passt bestens ins DHi. Ich würde es ganau so fahren wollen.

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Wie machen sich die Saint Schaltwerke? Besonders die GS Version interessiert mich. Zufrieden oder nicht?


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2009)

das dhi sieht schon klasse aus....hat was von moped ohne motor.


----------



## BassDee (23. August 2009)

mein GT:


----------



## Tucana (23. August 2009)

Schaut gut aus wobei ich mir eher etwas weniger künstlerisches sondern eher bike-fotos gewünscht hätte


----------



## Supermurkser (23. August 2009)

97er Terramoto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (23. August 2009)

Die Rahmen-Gabel-Kombi gefällt, ansonsten eindeutig zu wilder Teilemix.
Grüsse Steffen


----------



## neuroncrust (25. August 2009)

Seite 351 @ lupo: Geile Idee mit dem Police-Aufkleber 
Schönes Rad auch sonst


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. August 2009)

Hallo GT-Fan`s,
denke mein GT haben bestimmt die meisten schon gesehen,aber weils ein so schönes Bilder Topic ist hier auch ein paar (handy) Bilder von meinem GT:

Hab jetzt schon ein paar leute nach ihren Meinungen wegen Umbau von Lenker u. Vorbau gefragt.
Ich würde ja gern etwas bequemeres verbauen...

Das Bike wurde Ende 96 in Öschi aufgebaut u. die meisten Teile sind aus der Zeit.
Vorbau ist "Made in Austria" > RooX 130mm/17,5° farblich würde da sicher was anderes passen aber passt eben zum "Öschibike" finde ich.
Was ist mit dem Lenker?Vorschläge?

Die alten Michelin Reifen habe ich demontiert,weil mit den porösen 1.95 wollte ich jetzt nicht fahren u. die Schwalbe 2.25 sehen ja auch ganz schick aus wie ich finde.

Ursprünglich war eine 95 RS-Judy DH Gabel 95 verbaut > jetzt eine 97 u. sollte laut Owner`s Manual mit Federn sein u. 80mm Federweg haben.

Muss das Bike erst mal kennen lernen,aber es macht jetzt schon rießigen Spaß damit zu fahren.

GT-Grüße
tom


----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Denkt ihr, dass auf dem Ruckus sich die Hot S in rot gut machen würden?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. August 2009)

michelin hot s?
fänd ich zu hart. lieber ne rote sattelklemme.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. August 2009)

Türlich, MUT zur Farbe

Schwarze Reifen fährt jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Hmm.. meine Freundin meint auch, dass dann rot dominieren würde und die ursprüngliche "Attraktion" ist ja, dass es fast nur schwarz gehalten wird ...


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2009)

Basis mit Rahmen, Gabel und LRS sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings würde ich dringend von roten Reifen abraten, da die Dirtbike-Optik verloren geht. Und die kommt mit dem mattschwarzen Rahmen ja gerade gut rüber.


----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Hmm, jetzt weiß ich echt nicht .. ^^

Was noch rot sein wird sind die schwimmenden Rotoren von Hope. Das Kettenblatt vorne ist mittlerweile eins von Race Face (Diabolus DH 36T). 

Meine Freundin meint die wären ein guter Kompromiss:


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach immer noch zu viel. Aber jeder hat natürlich eigene Vorstellungen 

Soll der Vorbau dran bleiben?


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2009)

Hier das Radl von meinem Vater.Ein Gt Force 2.0 "L" .Nach einigen kleinen Modifikationen in meiner Bastelhööölle bereits für "sehr geil" befunden 

Besten dank an Sebastian @Cyclery.de

















Ps: Das Rad wiegt 14,2kg.Knapp ein Kg leichter wie mein Sanction.


----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Ja da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. 

Der Vorbau bleibt vorerst dran, wird aber später denke ich mal ersetzt, da er einfach ein CC Vorbau ist und auf dem Bike nichts zu suchen hat und auch etwas zu lang ist. Es kommt wohl so einer drauf:






Aber dann muss ich mir auch einen 31.8mm Lenker zulegen, hab nämlich keinen ...


----------



## Triturbo (27. August 2009)

Wow, sehr scharfes Ruckus und das Force geht auch steil  Sehr schöne Räder, beide auf ihre Weise !

Wie ist der Lenkwinkel vom Force? Schaut sehr flach aus. Im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Danke. Ich geh nochmal runter in den Keller und mach für ein ein kleines Update-Foto 

edit: cam nicht zu hause *grml*


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2009)

Und ganz aktuell mein Sanction.

















15,1kg.


----------



## Tucana (27. August 2009)

Also das Sanction sieht verdammt gei aus und bei den Komponenten hast du auch nirgends gespart, finde es TOP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2009)

@Speedy: Jetzt wird hier aber geklotzt


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

technisch ist das sanction top, farblich aber irgendwie...unrund. weiß, grau,schwarz, rot, orange...zu viel durcheinander.


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> farblich aber irgendwie...unrund. weiß, grau,schwarz, rot, orange...zu viel durcheinander.



definitiv  nicht


----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2009)

Tja, Rafael!
Stichwort sehr geil, dass kann ich nur bestätigen...  

Einfach klasse das Force. Ich werde auch noch die Veränderung seitens der Laufräder  vornehmen. Momentan weiß ich nur noch nicht genau was ich da machen werde.


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> definitiv  nicht




naja ist ja geschmackssache und muss dir gefallen. das grau der gabel findet sich nirgends wieder. 2 unterschiedlich farbige knöpfe...der rote passt zu den naben..der andere passt zu nix. dieses orangene da am lenker passt auch nirgends hin.

ich denke mal wenn die gabel schwarz wär und der lenker auch würde es besser passen. aber wie gesagt ist dein rad und mit richtig fangopackung sieht man es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja ist ja geschmackssache und muss dir gefallen. das grau der gabel findet sich nirgends wieder. 2 unterschiedlich farbige knöpfe...der rote passt zu den naben..der andere passt zu nix. dieses orangene da am lenker passt auch nirgends hin.
> 
> ich denke mal wenn die gabel schwarz wär und der lenker auch würde es besser passen. aber wie gesagt ist dein rad und mit richtig fangopackung sieht man es eh nicht mehr.


Und das soll heißen, man kann die Gabel mit optisch gutem Gewissen nur in Rahmen fahren, in denen sich die Farben Rot und Blau wiederspiegeln?


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja ist ja geschmackssache und muss dir gefallen. das grau der gabel findet sich nirgends wieder. 2 unterschiedlich farbige knöpfe...der rote passt zu den naben..der andere passt zu nix. dieses orangene da am lenker passt auch nirgends hin.
> 
> ich denke mal wenn die gabel schwarz wär und der lenker auch würde es besser passen. aber wie gesagt ist dein rad und mit richtig fangopackung sieht man es eh nicht mehr.



Stimmt.Ich sehe in dem Rad aber einen einzigen Farbakzent.Das sind die roten Naben was wirklich sticht.Das passt.

Das Rad ist kein Farbenmodellbau.
Das Rad ist zum fahren gedacht.Und das tut das Sanction hervorragend.


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

@cyclery...kann man sehen wie man will. man könnte die knöpfe aber auch polieren

@speedy.....daß das rad technisch top ist bezweifle ich nicht. wirkt nur farblich unstimmig in meinen augen ( inkl der bunten felgenaufkleber )


----------



## aggressor2 (27. August 2009)

@speedyR: ich würd auf die löcher von den ganganzeigen was draufkleben.
dreck im shifter is nich so doll.
mir hats deswegen mal nen lx-shifter zerlegt.
aber sonst sehr schick! besonders schön find ich, dass trotz des großen federwegs noch sattelüberhöhung da is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. August 2009)

Ich finde Dein Sanction top, durfte es ja live bewundern.
Und die Rahmenfarbe ist einfach nur , genau wie die Kings


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> dreck im shifter is nich so doll.
> mir hats deswegen mal nen lx-shifter zerlegt.
> aber sonst sehr schick! besonders schön find ich, dass trotz des großen federwegs noch sattelüberhöhung da is.



Bei den Bremsen waren deshalb von Hope kleine schwarze Aufkleber zum "abdichten".Die Jungs haben sich offensichtlich mit der Ganganzeige thematik auseinandergesetzt 

Die Hebel an sich haben schon viel mitgemacht,und sind mittlerweile etwas ausgenudelt (wohl eher verbogen dank Baumkontakt).Ein Wechsel auf ne Matchmakerversion steht bevor
 (*sofern XTR Shifter passen)
*


----------



## Tiensy (28. August 2009)

Hi Rafael,

bin derzeitig ja auch mitten im Umbau des XCR's dran. Dein Sanction sieht wirklich robust und fahrbar aus. Top Komponenten und Funktionell dazu. Find's wirklich gelungen.

Ich dachte immer Matchmaker passt nur bei X0... 

Bin selbst gerade auf der Suche nach passenden Shiftern. Hab eine M960 Gruppe drauf, aber finde nirgends die einzelnen Shifter der M960 Reihe... tendiere daher dazu mir M970 XTR Shifter zu kaufen.

Mein XCR ist bisher soweit:



 



Meinungen?


----------



## jimmybyron (28. August 2009)

MMMhhh was sich dahinter in der tüte versucht zu verstecken sieht toll aus...!!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Matchmaker passt nur bei X0...



also eigentlich ist der matchmakerkram ne sram geschichte.
aber mir etwas gebastel dürften xtr shifter auch passen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @speedy.....daß das rad technisch top ist bezweifle ich nicht. wirkt nur farblich unstimmig in meinen augen ( inkl der bunten felgenaufkleber )



"bunte Felgenaufkleber"

Ja ne is klar 

@speedy: wie immer sehr geil, muss ich dir ja aber nicht sagen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/6/6/5/3/_/medium/FulcrumRedMetalZero3.jpg[/quote]
> 
> das sieht wirklich nach [B]umbau [/B]aus :D
> 
> was ich vom xcr sehe sieht sehr vielversprechend aus :daumen:


----------



## ohneworte (28. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Rafael,
> 
> bin derzeitig ja auch mitten im Umbau des XCR's dran. Dein Sanction sieht wirklich robust und fahrbar aus. Top Komponenten und Funktionell dazu. Find's wirklich gelungen.
> 
> ...



Der Laufradsatz ist brutal genial, den fahre ich auf meinem Hardtail!


----------



## Tiensy (28. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz ist brutal genial, den fahre ich auf meinem Hardtail!



Hi ohneworte,

könntest Du mir mit wenigen Worten bitte was zum LRS aus deiner Sicht sagen? Was gefällt Dir besonders gut daran, was weniger?

Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir einen Satz Crossmax XL Disc zu kaufen. Allerdings wollte ich das "Risiko" nicht eingehen mir damit gleichermaßen Freilauf-Probleme gleich mit einzukaufen.

Nach einigem Recherchieren fiel die Wahl dann einfach auf den Fulcrum LRS. Von der Haptik einfach nur traumhaft. Und für meine 65kg hoffentlich auch im "Marathonduro"-Betrieb ausreichend stabil.

Hattest Du mit dem LRS schonmal irgendwelche Probleme?

Besten Dank.

Hier übrigens das Cockpit:


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Das geilste am Fulcrum-LRS dürfte der Freilauf sein, der ist lauter als Hope und CK zusammen. Zumindest isses bei meinen Fulcrum Racing 5 so, dürfte bei den anderen Fulcrums ähnlich sein.


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. August 2009)

das stimmt.. Die Dinger sind fies laut.. 
Da muss selbst ne Hope einpacken..


----------



## ohneworte (29. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das geilste am Fulcrum-LRS dürfte der Freilauf sein, der ist lauter als Hope und CK zusammen. Zumindest isses bei meinen Fulcrum Racing 5 so, dürfte bei den anderen Fulcrums ähnlich sein.




Das stimmt, das Geräusch im Freilauf ist der Hammer! Wird bei meinem Carbonrahmen noch durch das grosse Rohrvolumen verstärkt. 

Ansonsten ist der Laufradsatz sehr leicht und dabei deutlich stabiler als der Topsaz von Mavic.

Ich musste das HR erst einmal zentrieren lassen und das nach einem Sturz mit Schaltwerk/-Augenabriss! Und ich bringe knapp 100 Kilogramm auf die Waage!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)




----------



## ohneworte (30. August 2009)

Hi,

ist das eine Suntour Kurbelgarnitur an Deinem Avalanche? Solltest Du bald mal gegen eine andere tausche. Die Dinger sind nämlich butterweich und die Kettenblätter bald verbogen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## chewbacca11 (31. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das eine Suntour Kurbelgarnitur an Deinem Avalanche? Solltest Du bald mal gegen eine andere tausche. Die Dinger sind nämlich butterweich und die Kettenblätter bald verbogen!
> 
> ...




bis jetzt hält sie ganz gut (800km)...Wenn sie dan runter ist oder sonst irgendwie beschädigt wird sie natürlich ausgetauscht!


----------



## daywalker71 (31. August 2009)

Hallöchen

Nach langen Jahren ohne GT nun wieder ein Tierchen...

Mein Neuzugang steht endlich auf eigenen Felgen. Das eine oder andere wird sich da noch ändern mit der Zeit. Erst mal ging es um einen praktischen Aufbau.













Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie... 

GT i-Drive5 (ehemals 3.0), Größe: XL, Mattschwarz
Fox Float & Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 120mm
Shimano XTR/LX Mix
Schaltzüge gedichtet, teflonbeschichtet, kpl. schwarz
Specialized Strongarm II Kurbeln
Specialized Vorbau und Rizerbar (mattschwarz)
Specialized Lo Pro Magnesium Plattformpedalen oder Shimano PD-M540 SPD
Specialized BG Griffe (verschraubt)
Specialized Avatar 155 Sattel
Laufradsatz Specialized/SUN Ringle "Rhyno", mattschwarz
GT Sattelstütze+Klemme, schwarz
Bereifung (noch): Schwalbe FAT Albert Light 2.35" & Specialized Eskar Control 2.3" (HR/VR) -> Wird NN/NN

Lieben Dank an dieser Stelle an kingmoe für einen frisch gewarteten und super erhaltenes Frameset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. September 2009)

Da ich ja letztes Wochenende mein LTS geschrottet habe, muß was anderes her. Also am Richter weitergemacht.















fehlen tun noch die Sattelstützenschelle, Spacer und die Schnellspannerschrauben der HS33. Sowie kette und Züge
Vorhanden und verbaut werden eine HS33 Raceline und Sram Attack 3x9 Schaltgriffe.
Evtl. noch Hörnchen, Onza oder Ritchey. das entscheide ich aber nach der ersten Fahrt.
Beim Sattel bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich habe noch einen alten Flite der neu bezogen werden muß. Vielleicht in weiß?


----------



## Sascha123 (4. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Beim Sattel bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich habe noch einen alten Flite der neu bezogen werden muß. Vielleicht in weiß?



Sieht doch schon mal gut aus!

Ich würde einen schwarzen Sattel nehmen, da die Reifen schon genug "strahlen". Der gelbe Vorbau passt (aus meiner Sicht) nicht optimal zum Bike auch wenn sich die Farbe im Schriftzug wiederspiegelt. Schwarz würde den Rahmen mehr betonen.


----------



## hoeckle (4. September 2009)

hmmm, das ist mal eine seltene variante. ich würde aber doch nochmal über reifen und vorbau nachdenken, zumal mit der roten vr nabe.

aber spannend - weitermachen.


----------



## versus (4. September 2009)

du bist auch einer, der wirklich einen ganz eigenen stil kreiert hat. ich glaube ein sassy-bike würde ich unter vielen erkennen 



... auch wenn ich es so nie aufbauen würde


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. September 2009)

Ich hab mal die Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und ein paar Bilder gemacht.. 

Vom Rey gab´s noch kein brauchbares Bild.. 




weitere Bilder im Album.. 

Und dann mein neues Stadtrad.. 



Heute fertig gestellt..


----------



## chewbacca11 (4. September 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild unseres heutigen ausfluges.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> du bist auch einer, der wirklich einen ganz eigenen stil kreiert hat. ich glaube ein sassy-bike würde ich unter vielen erkennen
> ... auch wenn ich es so nie aufbauen würde



...genau das schoss mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf 

Ist doch schön, dass jeder verschieden ist und wir so immer wieder neue Kompositionen sehen können. Allerdings, wenn ich das so sagen darf: der Anblick schmerzt ein wenig, inbesondere wenn ich die Farbkombos sehe und auch in Sachen elegantes Stahlgeröhr vs. martialische Komponenten (Vorbau, Antrieb, ...) Zumindest mir geht es so.


----------



## versus (4. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...der Anblick schmerzt ein wenig, inbesondere wenn ich die Farbkombos sehe und auch in Sachen elegantes Stahlgeröhr vs. martialische Komponenten (Vorbau, Antrieb, ...) Zumindest mir geht es so.



auch da sind wir wohl einer meinung


----------



## tofu1000 (4. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da ich ja letztes Wochenende mein LTS geschrottet habe, muß was anderes her. Also am Richter weitergemacht.
> ...
> fehlen tun noch die Sattelstützenschelle, Spacer und die Schnellspannerschrauben der HS33. Sowie kette und Züge
> Vorhanden und verbaut werden eine HS33 Raceline und Sram Attack 3x9 Schaltgriffe.
> ...



Well, definitiv ein eigener Stil. Du hast doch noch eine Magura Raceline, das wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang.
Zur Gabel sagten wir damals "leckt besser als jede Friseuse".












gleich fallen sie über mich her


----------



## hoeckle (4. September 2009)

die sollen nicht lecken, sondern busten...


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Allerdings, wenn ich das so sagen darf: der Anblick schmerzt ein wenig, inbesondere wenn ich die Farbkombos sehe und auch in Sachen elegantes Stahlgeröhr vs. martialische Komponenten (Vorbau, Antrieb, ...) Zumindest mir geht es so.



Mir auch...


----------



## kingmoe (5. September 2009)

Das Richter kann ruhig einen gelben Vorbau haben, passt ja zu den Decals.
Aber dann besorge dir doch einfach einen Kore. War an GT lange verbaut, ist schlanker und auch nicht teuer.

Das CNC-Geschwür ist ganz übel.

Ansonsten kann ich mit den anderen Teilen leben, die (noch) weißen Reifen sind ein netter Kontrast für den "Café-Racer".


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. September 2009)

Habe heute nach der Probefahrt mit dem Richter festgestellt, das ich zu viele Räder habe. Und da das Richter mir leider zu klein ist, wird es wieder zerlegt und der Rahmen verkauft. Ist also demnächst im Verkaufs Thread zu finden.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. September 2009)

ich habe heute mal meine defekte gelbe sl gegen eine funktionierende xc ausgetauscht.





muss mir jetzt erstmal stahlfedern für die sl besorgen, aber irgendwie finde ich es mit der grauen xc auch sehr schön.

mfg und schönen sonntag

suche dringend schwarze magura hs33 ohne evo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (6. September 2009)

mit ner SL isset aber noch schöner.. 


Pack doch die Elastomere aus der XC in die SL.. habe ich auch grade gemacht..


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2009)

hier will ich auch nochmal spamen



aggressor2 schrieb:


> um mal meinem zaskar zu gedenken...
> 
> zum anfang so:
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Aggressor, wo isses denn hin?


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2009)

morgen wirds höchstwahrscheinlich in nem laden hier in jena verkauft.
ist besser so.
mein bridgestone hat mir gezeigt, dass ich auch mit nem bruchteil an geldeinsatz mehr als genug spass haben kann und federgabeln wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen

ich steh mittlerweile mehr auf alte mtbs


----------



## gtbiker (6. September 2009)

Alex, schöne, selbstironische Rückschau auf deine Zaskarzeit.


----------



## ReeN! (7. September 2009)

Ich sag ersmal nichts weiter dazu, seht selbst und stellt Fragen. Es wiegt so wie es da steht schlanke, wie ich finde, 12,7 KG.





LG René


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> morgen wirds höchstwahrscheinlich in nem laden hier in jena verkauft.
> ist besser so.
> mein bridgestone hat mir gezeigt, dass ich auch mit nem bruchteil an geldeinsatz mehr als genug spass haben kann und federgabeln wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen
> 
> ich steh mittlerweile mehr auf alte mtbs



Der Rahmen ist ein M oder? Falls Du ihn alleine verkaufen willst, her damit


----------



## lfo (7. September 2009)

Ich glaube einer der beiden Reifen ist falschrum aufgezogen auch wenn das beim Larsen nicht so schlimm ist sieht es dennoch ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## ReeN! (7. September 2009)

verdammt, Du hast recht! Is mir garnich aufgefallen


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein M oder? Falls Du ihn alleine verkaufen willst, her damit



ne, sorry...der deal steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HyperBiker (8. September 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Ich glaube einer der beiden Reifen ist falschrum aufgezogen auch wenn das beim Larsen nicht so schlimm ist sieht es dennoch ungewöhnlich aus.



Stimmt der Vorderreifen muss anders rum.  Was dir so alles auffällt.
Mir ist z.B. aufgefallen, dass das X9 ganz schön geqäult wird.


----------



## ReeN! (8. September 2009)

Was heisst denn gequält? Das is doch kein Fully und muss keine längeränderungen abfedern, von soher ist das total Egal.


----------



## Tucana (8. September 2009)

Ja aber wird schon ziemlich "gestreckt", ob das so gut für die Feder ist ^^


----------



## HyperBiker (8. September 2009)

eben das meinte ich - die kette ist satte 2-3 glieder zu kurz und das ist schon heftig.
das trägt nicht grad zur haltbarkeit der verschleißteile bei. dem schaltwerk sollte das nicht sooo viel ausmachen, doch kette und kettenblätter (besonders die vom schaltwerk) werden es dir sehr danken. ;-)


----------



## Tucana (8. September 2009)

Er könnte sich doch auch theoretisch ein Rennrad-Schaltwerk draufknallen wie bei DH manchmal der Fall ist oder irre ich mich? Dann wär das ganze Konstrukt auch nicht so monströs


----------



## Triturbo (8. September 2009)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Ich sag ersmal nichts weiter dazu, seht selbst und stellt Fragen. Es wiegt so wie es da steht schlanke, wie ich finde, 12,7 KG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Chucker!  Meins wird wohl auch in Richtung Dual, 4x gehen. Aber mir wäre der Lenkwinkel mir der 115mm Gabel zu steil. Geschmackssache.

Edit:

Ich möchte noch einmal sagen, dass mir dein Zaskar, Aggressor, sehr gefallen hat. Ein wunderschöner Rahmen, ein Aufbau für jeden Tag Spaß. Ich hätte es mir genau so zusammengesteckt, aber eher mit Reba und vor allem hätte ich auch starkes Interesse am Rahmen geäußert. Schade drum.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Mal ne doofe Frage 

passt in ein Zaskar von 91 eine "moderne" HT II Kurbel von Shimano??? Im Moment ist ein Vierkant Innenlager verbaut mit einer Middleburn Kurbel oder einer Uralt XTR mit grossen Kettenblätter (für 7 oder 8 Fach). Dort müsste ich allerdings nachrüsten (Kettenblätter, Innenlager, etc.) und die XT Kurbel habe ich noch im Fundus sowohl auch die Innenlager (XT)


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. September 2009)

HT II, ist das die mit den "Außenliegenden" Lagern wo die Achse fest an der rechten Kurbel ist? Wenn ja, dann passt die, wenn Du aber die Hollowtech meinst mit den Seperaten Innenlager, dann bekommst Du ein Problem, weil es dafür nur Innenlager mit 65mm Breite gibt.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Jau die Achse ist an der Kurbel (Kettenblattseite) fest dran und die Lager sind 2 die Links und rechts eingeschraubt werden. Zwischen den Lagern hat es nur eine Kunsstoffhülse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

das wird schon passen. hab ich am talera auch dran.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jau die Achse ist an der Kurbel (Kettenblattseite) fest dran und die Lager sind 2 die Links und rechts eingeschraubt werden. Zwischen den Lagern hat es nur eine Kunsstoffhülse



Die Kunststoffhülse benötigst Du allerdings nicht!


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

kommt drauf an. wenn mal wasser in den rahmen kommt ist die schon sinnvoll. sonst sind die lager schnell hinüber. wenn er nen rahmen hat der im tretlagerbereich kpl zu ist ( weiß nicht wie das beim zassi ist ) dann kann er sie weglassen und nochmal bis zu 10gr einsparen.....wenns wichtig ist.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2009)

Gehst Du mit dem Rad tauchen?


----------



## SpeedyR (8. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kommt drauf an. wenn mal wasser in den rahmen kommt ist die schon sinnvoll. sonst sind die lager schnell hinüber. wenn er nen rahmen hat der im tretlagerbereich kpl zu ist ( weiß nicht wie das beim zassi ist ) dann kann er sie weglassen und nochmal bis zu 10gr einsparen.....wenns wichtig ist.



Wie kann feuchtigkeit und Wasser im Rahmen -die Lager kaputt machen,wenn sie aussenliegend sind?

Man oh man 

Ps:Hülse brauchst du ned.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. September 2009)

Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

der Zassi hat ein Loch  dann kann das Wasser ablaufen .... wenn mann die Schraube entfernt


----------



## aggressor2 (8. September 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Ich möchte noch einmal sagen, dass mir dein Zaskar, Aggressor, sehr gefallen hat. Ein wunderschöner Rahmen, ein Aufbau für jeden Tag Spaß. Ich hätte es mir genau so zusammengesteckt, aber eher mit Reba und vor allem hätte ich auch starkes Interesse am Rahmen geäußert. Schade drum.



thx!
und was will man machen ich hab gemeint, dass ich mein zaskar bald verkaufe, mein händler meinte 'nehm ich' und fertig war der deal.

und wenn ich in ein paar jahren den andern rahmen verkaufe, geht der nur hier ins forum versprochen

und @mzaskar: wenn dein 91er zaskar 16" ist, dann geht das auf keinen fall! 
gib das ding lieber mir. ich fahrs auch mit 4kant

aber spaß bei seite. bei HTII kurbeln sitzt man immer ziemlich breitbeinig drauf.
mir schlägts mittlerweile auf die knie und demnächst kommt ne 4kant kurbel ans arbeitsfahrrad.


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Wie kann feuchtigkeit und Wasser im Rahmen -die Lager kaputt machen,wenn sie aussenliegend sind?
> 
> Man oh man
> 
> Ps:Hülse brauchst du ned.




indem wasser auf der achse langsam oder schnell ( ist dem wasser überlassen ) in richtung lager läuft

die hülse vermeidet das wasser auf die achse kommt.

wqas im übrigen für ne stahlachse auch nicht gut ist. die wird dir dann mit der zeit gammeln und evtl auch die lager beschädigen.

und wasser kommt schnell richtung innenlager. wenn ihr schonmal ein paar stunden im strömenden regen gefahren seit kommt mitunter wasser über sattelstütze in den rahmen. bei nem innenlager reichen da 20ml aus um für wirbel zu sorgen.....aaaaber das wisst ihr ja


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und @mzaskar: wenn dein 91er zaskar 16" ist, dann geht das auf keinen fall!
> gib das ding lieber mir. ich fahrs auch mit 4kant



sind 18"


----------



## Tucana (9. September 2009)

So, ich hab mich doch getraut  Hier ein paar Bilder, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Hope Tech M4 + Kette


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

Lasse das EDCO Innenlager (vierkant) drin und hübsche meine Middleburnkurbel mit neuen Kettenblättern auf  ==> Dann sieht es nicht so gewöhnlich aus


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2009)

@tucana:

ist zwar nicht meine art von rad....aber sieht verdammt cool aus. schwarz matt und dann rote reifen. schönes gefährt.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind 18"



verdammt



mzaskar schrieb:


> Lasse das EDCO Innenlager (vierkant) drin und hübsche meine Middleburnkurbel mit neuen Kettenblättern auf  ==> Dann sieht es nicht so gewöhnlich aus



auch gut

@tucana: schön brachial. recht viel spass beim heizen, wünsch ich!
wenn bremse und kette dran sind...


----------



## Tucana (9. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @tucana:
> 
> ...aber sieht verdammt cool aus. schwarz matt und dann rote reifen. schönes gefährt.



Danke! 

Es kommen wie gesagt noch die Hope Tech M4 mit roten, schwimmenden Rotoren drauf 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> @tucana: schön brachial. recht viel spass beim heizen, wünsch ich!
> wenn bremse und kette dran sind...




danke danke ^^


----------



## ReeN! (9. September 2009)

Was für eine Art von rad ist das denn. Was der rahmen sein soll weiss ich, aber der Aufbau macht einen komischen eindruck. Solls nur ein rumgurk rad sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (9. September 2009)

In wie fern manifestiert sich die Art des Rades für dich nicht? Klar, es noch nicht fertig, aber der Einsatzzweck sollte klar sein. 

Der Vorbau wird noch gegen folgendes getauscht:







Und ein dazu passender Lenker:






Es wird dann vor allem Street gefahren


----------



## ReeN! (9. September 2009)

Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, ein street rad ist das für mich dann immer noch nich, vllt. bin ich aber zu engstirnig


----------



## SpeedyR (9. September 2009)

Die roten Reifen sind definitiv too Much.Ist aber Geschmackssache.

Fehlt nur noch ein Sattel ,der der Thomson Stütze ebenbürtig ist 

Ps:Wenn die CRC Lieferung kommt  ,kannst du mal den Lenker nachwiegen?

Grüße Rafa


----------



## korat (9. September 2009)

ich finde die roten michelins cool!
die vorgabe des rahmens schwarz-weiß-rot elegant gelöst.
und es sieht noch so schön clean aus, was aber daran liegt, daß man es noch nicht fahren kann.
toll! weitermachen!

ps. könntest du SR und OR mal ausmessen? ich habs ja in "L", mich interessieren die ruckus-daten generell.


----------



## Tiensy (10. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> In wie fern manifestiert sich die Art des Rades für dich nicht? Klar, es noch nicht fertig, aber der Einsatzzweck sollte klar sein.
> 
> Der Vorbau wird noch gegen folgendes getauscht:
> 
> ...



Hi Tucana,

am Ende wirst Du das Rad ohnehin so aufbauen wie es Dir gefällt. Für Vorbau und Lenker hätte ich allerdings einen Tip für Dich. Hatte bis vor kurzem nichts mit Syntace Produkten am Hut, habe nun aber fast alle Räder mit deren Vorbauten und Lenkern versehen. Ist leicht, passt farblich in dein Konzept und wie und wo das Rad eingesetzt wird spielt auch keine Rolle - die Syntace Teile werden es in der Regel wegstecken können. Habe auch Syncros und Thomson Vorbauten und Lenker die das wegstecken... aber nicht bei den Syntace Gewichten. 

Und bevor einer denkt ich betreibe hier Schleichwerbung. Ich such mir meine Komponenten auch mit Sorgfalt aus. Aus all dem heutigen Sortiment und der Vielzahl an Produkten, bin ich derzeitig einfach bei Syntace gelandet. Ich finde die Produkte gut.

Syntace Superforce in Oversized 31.8mm gibt es auch... So sieht er mit 60mm / 6° und 25.4er Klemmung aus:





Beste Grüße.


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die roten Reifen sind definitiv too Much.Ist aber Geschmackssache.




ich denke aber, dass die roten Reifen in natura gar nicht sooo rot sind, wie sie auf dem Foto rüberkommen. 

Und selbst wenn: Ich persönlich finde es krass!  Ist eben Geschmackssache....


----------



## Radical_53 (10. September 2009)

@tiensy: An den Vorbauten kommt man freilich schwer vorbei. Aber sowohl die Lenker als auch die Stützen oder Stützenklemmen von ihnen sind allesamt eher etwas zu fettleibig als zu leicht. Da kann man eher wieder zu Thomson oder Easton greifen.


----------



## versus (10. September 2009)

@tucana: sehr cool! auch die reifen finde ich fabrlich top!

habe zwar nicht wirklich ahnung vom dreck- und strassenhopsen, aber die michelins gehören doch eher in den dreck, oder?


----------



## Tucana (10. September 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ich denke aber, dass die roten Reifen in natura gar nicht sooo rot sind, wie sie auf dem Foto rüberkommen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn: Ich persönlich finde es krass!  Ist eben Geschmackssache....



Jap also in "real-life" sind die Reifen nicht so rot, etwas heller. Das kommt aber wohl von der Wachsschicht 





ReeN! schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, ein street rad ist das für mich dann immer noch nich, vllt. bin ich aber zu engstirnig



Wirst dann sehen wenns fertig ist, es wird ja nicht _nur_ für Street verwendet.



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch ein Sattel ,der der Thomson Stütze ebenbürtig ist
> 
> Ps:Wenn die CRC Lieferung kommt  ,kannst du mal den Lenker nachwiegen?
> 
> Grüße Rafa



Das ist ein original GT Sattel, den ich auf meinem GT Arrowhead von 1999 drauf hatte, der wird gefahren, bis er kaputt ist 

Und klar, ich kann dir den Lenker dann abmessen, ist kein Problem!



korat schrieb:


> ...
> ps. könntest du SR und OR mal ausmessen? ich habs ja in "L", mich interessieren die ruckus-daten generell.



Wenn du mir sagst was SR und OR ist (wobei OR "Oberrohr" sein könnte?) dann mach ichs 



Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Tucana,
> 
> am Ende wirst Du das Rad ohnehin so aufbauen wie es Dir gefällt. Für Vorbau und Lenker hätte ich allerdings einen Tip für Dich. Hatte bis vor kurzem nichts mit Syntace Produkten am Hut, habe nun aber fast alle Räder mit deren Vorbauten und Lenkern versehen. Ist leicht, passt farblich in dein Konzept und wie und wo das Rad eingesetzt wird spielt auch keine Rolle - die Syntace Teile werden es in der Regel wegstecken können. Habe auch Syncros und Thomson Vorbauten und Lenker die das wegstecken... aber nicht bei den Syntace Gewichten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich werds mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber bei chainreactioncycles gibts die 50mm Version des elite X4 um 35% billiger, da werd ich wohl zuschlagen (müssen) 




versus schrieb:


> @tucana: sehr cool! auch die reifen finde ich fabrlich top!
> 
> habe zwar nicht wirklich ahnung vom dreck- und strassenhopsen, aber die michelins gehören doch eher in den dreck, oder?




Danke. 

Der Hansi hatte die doch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (10. September 2009)

@tucana: 

Das könnte für dich von Interesse sein: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209059/cat/29

@radical53:

Ist andererseits aber dann auch die Frage ob es Bspw. schwarz-matt (Syntace) sein soll oder schwarz-glänzend (Thomson). Dem Thomson sieht man an, dass er aus einem massiven Stück Alu gefräst worden ist. Da sind keine Schweißnähte und die Übergänge sind alle fließend und CNC bearbeitet. Die Klemmung bei Thomson ist mitunter eine sehr gute Lösung. Beim Syntace sieht man die Schweißnähte und wie dünn die Wandstärke eigentlich ist (Beim Superforce schon gering, bei den F99 wohl noch weniger), aber in der Gesamtheit der Konstruktion ist er einfach ein schönes haltbares Stück Ingenieurskunst (der Thomson natürlich auch).

Ok, wie immer.

Ride On


----------



## Tucana (10. September 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r den link, hab ihn aber schon bestellt, fÃ¼r 54â¬ (neu). Egal


----------



## korat (11. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst was SR und OR ist (wobei OR "Oberrohr" sein könnte?) dann mach ichs



jau, sitzrohr und oberrohr.
ich messe immer center-center, also beim sitzrohr bspw. von der mitte des tretlagergehäuses bis zur mitte des oberrohres.
OR: mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr. (am rohr lang, man kann auch das virtuelle waagerechte messen, das geht dann halt bis mitte sattelstütze 

also mein ruckus in L hätte dann:
SR: 38
OR: 58
OR: 60 (waagerecht)

danke!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2009)

welche Innenlagerbreite / Achsenlänge braucht es eigentlich beim Zaskar von 91 ???

sind das 73 / 110 ??


----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welche Innenlagerbreite / Achsenlänge braucht es eigentlich beim Zaskar von 91 ???
> 
> sind das 73 / 110 ??



Das Gehäuse sollte 73mm breit sein und die Achslänge richtet sich nach der Kurbel, nicht nach dem Rahmen.


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

falls du ne kooka oder raceface turbine dranmachst dürfte 110-113mm achslänge passen. bei anderen kurbeln weiß ichs leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Habe eine Middleburn sind glaube ich dann 113


----------



## manati (13. September 2009)

Keine Schönheit, aber für die Forstautobahn und für den Weg zur Arbeit genau das Richtige.Für kleines Geld gekauft und ein wenig erleichtert,aber immer noch zu schwer.Stand beim Vorbesitzer ca.9 Jahre mit 600km Laufleistung im Keller.


----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2009)

manati schrieb:


> Keine Schönheit, aber für die Forstautobahn und für den Weg zur Arbeit genau das Richtige.*Für kleines Geld gekauft *und ein wenig erleichtert,aber immer noch zu schwer.Stand beim Vorbesitzer ca.9 Jahre mit 600km Laufleistung im Keller.



War der LRS für das "kleine Geld" auch schon im Rad?! Dann HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Die Ibis Union Naben mit Hügi-Freilauf sind in Sachen Sound ja ganz großes Herrentennis. *RATATATATA!*


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. September 2009)

Martin,Du sollst Fussball gucken um diese Zeit.. 

In meinem Rey steckt auch wat lautes.. =)


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

so meines ist jetzt auch wieder fahrbereit  





warte noch auf neue Kettenblätter und Innenlager, dann wird es auch mal wieder geputzt  

achja mein erstes richtiges MTB  GT Zaskar (All Terra) von 1991 (da habe ich es gekauft ) Wo finde ich eigentlich noch mal die Rahmennummer


----------



## jimmybyron (13. September 2009)

am linken ausfallenden


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

danke


----------



## Tucana (13. September 2009)

Unten beim Tretlager?


----------



## jimmybyron (13. September 2009)

nein nicht an der kurbel, hinten links wo die nabe aufgenommen wird


----------



## Tucana (13. September 2009)

Jap bin dann draufgekommen dass es bei den Zassis anders ist, bei meinem Arrowhead und dem Ruckus ist es hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal  Bin ja schon ewig angemeldet, doch vor lauter lesen und stöbern kam ich fast noch nich zum posten... ;D
Jetzt würde mich doch mal interesieren was ihr denn von meiner Version eines 1998er Zaskar LE haltet.
Vorweg zur Gabel - die Geometrie ist nicht versaut, da ich Sie normal auf 70/80mm abgesenkt fahre, ausser wenns ruppig oder steil wird .
Aktuelles Gewicht incl. Pedalen 10,10 KG
Der Amazing Drillinstructor + die schwere 121er ceramic am HR - kann ich auch erklären   Den Amazing werd ich demnächst mit Ti-Schrauben noch renovieren... .
Ein paar Details werden sich die nächsten Monate noch ändern, so das ev 9,9 drin sind 












im Album sind noch ein paar, werden ev. noch mehr. Teileliste poste ich dann nacher noch 
(wenn der fred wieder lebt...)


----------



## Tucana (15. September 2009)

Sieht nach einem guten Gefährt aus! 

Aber brauchst du diesen Kettenspanner wirklich? Wie wärs mit Kette kürzen? Und naja, die Griffe  Und eventuell könntest du ja einen goldenen Chris King Steuersatz rein ^^
Brauchst du diesen "Schutz" für den Umwerfer wirklich? Ach ja und ich weiß ich mecker viel aber Scheibenbremsen und V-Brakes würde ich _persönlich_ nicht mischen. (+ bringt der Brake Booster überhaupt was? Du hast oben beim Rahmen doch einen netten CNC-gefrästen Stabilisator  )


----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

...ja der Kettenspanner  der hat auch noch 100g - aber den hab ich jetzt seit dem erstaufbau im winter 89/99 drauf.
Die kette hat noch nie ihren arbeitsbereich verlassen, egal wie wurzelig oder wie derb der aufprall war. Und dreck vom waldboden hat sie auch nie geleckt .  Die kette hat 112 glieder... (>250g).
Das sind mir die 100g dann doch wert - aber ein Ti-Schrauben tuning bekommt er noch, die Schrauben liegen schon rum... .
Mit den Griffen ist das ähnlich, vorher warens King Dingeling - da sind die Oury schon tuning . Aber ich liebe den grip - und zum "wo anlehnen" sind die auch klasse .
Den "Kotflügel" für den Umwerfer überlege ich auch schon lange wegzumachen, sind zwar nur 5g aber ich fahre mit dem bike 265 tage im jahr und ohne dem ding wäre der umwerfer nach glaub ich 8 jahren einsatz nicht mehr am leben (steht ja unter dauerbeschuss)   - aber ob er "stylisch" ist..... .
Bremsen -> Warum nicht kombinieren?
Die fürs HR benötigte Bremskraft bringt eine gute V-Brake allemal, und ne disc am VR ist wesentlich effizienter. Schon mal im Winter bei schneeregen oder besser eisregen mit v-brake gebremst? Gibt nen echten adrenalinschub 
Der booster am HR bringt schon was, die streben flexen ohne booster gut sichtbar, und die bremskraft/druckpunkt ist d.h. mit booster spürbar besser 

edit: ich glaub mit smilies geh ich künftig sparsamer um... .


----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

...ach und der King, da rennst du offene türen ein 



Die obere hälfte is schon gold(farben)...
...werde noch die jagwire für die HR-bremse gegen goldene tauschen, passt dann zum "traveladjustkabel" 
Ach ja, die zwei sichtbaren kabelbinder sind schon gegen schwarze getauscht 
Und der hebel für die HR bremse muss bald nem Ultralever weichen!
... das restrot vom King passt dann zur SPV-Kammer-Schraube (ufff...) der gabel


----------



## Tucana (15. September 2009)

Ich seh schon die goldenen King, bei den vorigen Bilder sah man es nicht so gut. Nichtsdestotrotz wäre komplett golden mMn eventuell unter Umständen besser  nichts für ungut  Und zu V-Brake/Scheiben: ich weiß nicht, ich bin irgendwie ein Fan von Symmetrie 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich find das bike echt klasse!


----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

geb ich dir recht - seh ich auch so (mit komplett goldelox)! 
es gibt auch noch ein paar schrauben die NOCH nicht TI-gold sind. noch... 
den symetriegedanken kann ich gut nachvollziehen, allerdings hab ich hinten keine discaufnahme - sonst würde da auch ne goldene marta mit ti-kit arbeiten (und ne goldfarbene HR-felge gäbs dann auch....seufz...) 
Aber funktionell ist die kombination allemal ;D
Ja und noch einen carbonkäfig fürs schaltwerk, dann ist erst mal wieder gut 



Danke für den Klasse-Daumen


----------



## Tucana (15. September 2009)

Wolltest du mit den smilies nicht sparsamer umgehen?  *jokingly*

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen, nein ich hab noch nicht versucht mit V-Brakes in Schnee und Matsch zu bremsen. Was ich aber bemerkt habe ist, dass meine XTRs mit meinen Mavic Keramikfelgen bei Nässe besser bremsen 

Wobei ich muss gestehen, ich bin noch nie "wirklich" disc gefahren, einmal, nur ganz kurz, für 30m. Leider ...  Aber aufs Ruckus kommen dann endlich ordentliche


----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

das gibt sich  (dieser smilie musste sein)
Die oberfläche "verglast" mit der zeit und die reibung sinkt... .
Mann kann dann zwar mit nem schleifgummi wieder aufrauhen - hält aber nicht lange.
Dafür null verschleiss, meine HR-felge läuft nun seit 1997 (etwa 70.000km) und hat sich 
bis auf verblasste decals nicht verändert (bis aufs verglasen...). Eine felge fürs leben.

         - phhuuuu....


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Und zu V-Brake/Scheiben: ich weiß nicht, ich bin irgendwie ein Fan von Symmetrie
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich find das bike echt klasse!


 

die würde mit ner avid bb7 erhalten. und bremst garantiert nicht schlechter als die magura. und das zu konkurenzlosem preis!

aber nettes zassi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

...es ist quasi ein kind 
aaaber....
....das mit der bb7 ist doch nicht dein ernst??! 
ok - billiger wärs schon, aber... da ist doch kein vergleich!


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2009)

stimmt schon - kein vergleich! 

aber bevor ich vorne vbrakes fahren muss..














http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396048


----------



## Wolfman LE (15. September 2009)

...dann fahr ich lieber V-brakes 
Und zwar xtr auf ceramic  oder anderes gutes material. 
Wenns unbedingt mechanisch sein muss, dann eher trommelbremsen als mech. disc


----------



## Wolfman LE (16. September 2009)

sodala...
Jetzt noch wie angedroht - die Partlist:

Rahmen â 1998er GT Zaskar LE bb
Gabel â Skareb Platinum SPV IT 100mm (Cantisockel entfernt)
VR â FRM-Pro Disc / Revos / FRM XMD-333
HR â DT 240s /Revos / Mavic SUP 121 Ceramic
Reifen â VR Rocket Ron 2,25 / Latexschlauch; HR Racing Ralph 2,4 / Schwalbe x-light 
Kassette â XTR950 Ti. 11-30, Tiso Verschlussring
Spanner â Tune AC16+17
Schaltwerk â XTR970,  Tiso Alubolzen + Leitrolle, Klemmschraube Ti.
Umwerfer â XTR950,  Befestigung + Klemmschraube Ti.
Schalthebel â XTR951, links ohne Anzeige
SchaltzÃ¼ge â Gore Ultralight
Kette â KMC X9SL gold
Innenlager â Syncros Hardcore Titan
Kurbel â Syncros, 44+32 XT, 22er Syncros, Tiso Schrauben
Pedale â XTR970
Bremse VR â Magura Marta Gold, Ti-Kit, 160er Scheibe, CoolStop BelÃ¤ge
Bremse HR â XTR951, Ti.Schrauben, Muddy Carbon Booster
Steuersatz â Chris King
Vorbau â Ritchey WCS 90mm (nicht bunt), Ti.Schrauben
Lenker â Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon (gekÃ¼rzt)
Griffe â Oury
SattelstÃ¼tze â Tune Starkes StÃ¼ck (gekÃ¼rzt), Ti.Schrauben
Sattel â Flite SLR
Klemme â Tune AC14
KettenfÃ¼hrung â Amazing Drill Instructor
Flaschenhalter â Zefal Carbon
Sonstiges â alle anderen Schrauben Titan (ausser KettenfÃ¼hrung + Schaltauge â NOCH )

Gewicht â 10,10kg inc. Pedalen

Stand â 15.09.09

p.s. das Bike wurde so nicht in einem Rutsch aufgebaut, es ist Ã¼ber die Jahre 1998 bis heute "entstanden" - es lebt


----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...dann fahr ich lieber V-brakes
> Und zwar xtr auf ceramic  oder anderes gutes material.
> Wenns unbedingt mechanisch sein muss, dann eher trommelbremsen als mech. disc
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/467944


 
das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.... aber trommelbremse ist ja noch grindiger als mechanische vbrakes...


----------



## Wolfman LE (16. September 2009)

...eben  aber wolltest du nicht mec. disc schreiben 
Da gäbs dann noch hydraulische V-Brakes.... 

im ernst. deine lösung ist die einzige wenn man disc und v-brake kombinieren will, man jedoch nicht zwei verschiedene Hebel am lenker möchte.
Ich suche halt auch meist die technisch/funktioell dauerhaft beste lösung, und da scheidet find ich eine mech. disc aus 
Was wiegt das bike denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (17. September 2009)

Hier gibts ein kleines Update, na wer findets?


----------



## jimmybyron (17. September 2009)

kette?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2009)

Tucana, lässt Du es brakeless? Sieht gut aus


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2009)

AHAAA...fixed...


----------



## Tucana (17. September 2009)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> kette?







TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tucana, lässt Du es brakeless? Sieht gut aus



Nope, hab versucht heute damit zu fahren (endlich das erste mal das schnöne Knacken der Hinterradbane gehört  ) aber ohne Bremsen fühle ich mich so ... hilflos ^^




aggressor2 schrieb:


> AHAAA...fixed...


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> Ich suche halt auch meist die technisch/funktioell dauerhaft beste lösung, und da scheidet find ich eine mech. disc aus
> Was wiegt das bike denn?



Schwachfug.
Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ALLES. Canti- und V-Brake, hydraulische Discs verschiedener Hersteller und auch mechanische Discs verschiedener Hersteller. Mechanische Discs haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, gerade die Avid BB Modelle funktionieren klaglos und bieten bei Nässe Reserven, die dir keine XTR-V liefern kann. Sogar Tektros können gut funzen, wenn man sich etwas Mühe bei der Einstellung gibt.
V-Brake? Gerne! Aber je nach Einsatz eben auch Mech-Discs


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

jup. die bb7 hatte ich am crosser. ist ne prima bremse die ne vernünftige bremsleistung abliefert. mir hat nur der breitbauende bremssattel nicht gefallen. an sich aber ne sinnvolle alternative.


----------



## Tucana (18. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> jau, sitzrohr und oberrohr.
> ich messe immer center-center, also beim sitzrohr bspw. von der mitte des tretlagergehäuses bis zur mitte des oberrohres.
> OR: mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr. (am rohr lang, man kann auch das virtuelle waagerechte messen, das geht dann halt bis mitte sattelstütze
> 
> ...



So habs jetzt abgemessen:

SR: 34
OR: 53

Sorry dass es so spät kam!


----------



## korat (18. September 2009)

danke!
völlig in ordnung, bei mir brennt nix an 

also ist das SR doch deutlich niedriger, ich interpoliere mal den M rahmen mit 36/56, das würde mir nicht wirklich was bringen.
irgendwie ist es wie mit jeans, zu eng oder zu lang...

bin gespannt wie es bei dir weitergeht, ich finde es wirklich schön bisher.


----------



## Tucana (19. September 2009)

Danke 

Also ich hab um 21:30 ein Set Hope Tech M4 mit Stahlflex und roten schwimmenden Rotoren bei ebay geschossen, Ende nächste Woche sollten sie dann kommen. Ich hoffe der oversized Nukeproof Lenker kommt auch bald, der Thomson Elite X4 50mm Vorbau ist schon da. Den Gabelschaft hab ich auch schon gekürzt, sodass ich keine Spacer mehr habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2009)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt .

Mein "Ersatzrahmen" musste jetzt für einen Versuch herhalten .
Seit längerem habe ich ne Votec Gabel hier rumliegen , aber mein einziger Rahmen der die Einbauhöhe verträgt ist nunmahl das LTS , da ich aber meine Nr1 nicht zerlegen wollte , musste halt die Nr2 herhalten und wie ich finde passt die Gabel echt gut zu dem Rahmen .





Asl Schmankerl kommt noch ein Spinergy Spox LRS zum Einsatz , um das Thema Carbon und Alu noch weiter zu treiben .


----------



## moitrich (19. September 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch nie viel von VOTEC gehalten aber von der Optik her finde ich die Gabel spitze und im LTS macht sie richtig was her.

Hätte jodoch Bedenken, dass der Rahmen am Steuerrohr reissen könnten.

Aber optisch wie gesagt


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2009)

Die Votec passt wirklich gut. Aber der Vorbau, kann man da nicht was machen? Der versaut das Bild doch etwas.


----------



## Rennkram (19. September 2009)

Neue Laufräder, Machine Tech Zeroflex und Roox Chaindog 
Die Kette ist doch öfter mal runtergeflogen.
Der Chaindog wird noch poliert und zurechtgefeilt, ob ich die Bremsen poliere weiß ich noch nicht genau


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

@benjamin: passt doch super!

und ich hatte grad eine bizarre idee...cnc hinterbau fürs lts. schwer machbar, aber theoretisch...


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

find das lts auch sehr schick. gerade diese gefräste vorbaugeschichte hat was. hoffentlich hält das alles.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. September 2009)

Momentaner Zustand mit GT Gabel und LRS bestehend aus GT/Hadley Naben, Mavic 217 SUP und Onza Rip & Rail Reifen.


----------



## Wolfman LE (20. September 2009)

@moe
Schwachfug??? 
sorry, aber ich bin nicht mit dir im sandkasten gesessen!! Auch wenn ich hier im forum kein "jedentagposter" bin - blöd kommen musst du deshalb nicht ! 
Nenn doch mal ein wirkliches argument für eine mechanische Discbrake!
Was du schon alles gefahren bist ist wirklich beeindruckend.... respekt lol...
Ich bin auch schon mal was gefahren, und schraube seit `88 MTB`s....    (Bürscherl.... ) 
Der hauptsächliche schwachpunkt an mech. systemen ist doch der seilzug (reibung, korrision, flex...) und das die bremskraft beinahe ausschliesslich "von Hand" kommt. Wenn wenigstens ein gewichtsvorteil da wäre... . Bitte EIN echtes Argument - ausser schwachfug u.ä. "kompetentes" dahergerede.
sorry, aber....nix für ungut..  

@tucana
das ruckus finde ich optisch absolut geil! 
Ich würde das bike "Jiggsaw" nennen ;D


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> @moe
> Schwachfug???
> sorry, aber ich bin nicht mit dir im sandkasten gesessen!! Auch wenn ich hier im forum kein "jedentagposter" bin - blöd kommen musst du deshalb nicht !
> Nenn doch mal ein wirkliches argument für eine mechanische Discbrake!
> ...



Dass das eine Wort "Schwachfug" dich so persönlich trifft, habe ich nicht gewollt - und nicht gedacht, hoppla! Also ganz ohne Sandkasten-Attitüte: Ich halte mechanische Discs nicht für den Nabel der Bikewelt, wehre mich aber gegen dieses allgemeine "Die sind Mist"-Gequatsche.

Je nach Einsatzbereich finde ich mech. Discs halt gerade als von dir geforderte Dauerlösung gut, da sie den Vorteil der leichten Wartung/Reparatur unterwegs bieten. Ein Bowdenzug ist immer dabei oder relativ schnell verfügbar, ein Entlüftungskit nicht unbedingt.

Ferner benutze ich gut gedichtete Züge oder einfach Fett und habe eigentlich nie den gerne zitierten "Monsterverschleiß" geschweige denn festsitzende oder reißende Züge. Etwas Wartung ist ja kein Hexenwerk.

Im DH-/Freeride-Bereich sind die Handkräfte auf Dauer zu groß, logo. Aber sonst: Geht alles, auch über Die Alpen geht´s mit großen Scheiben gut drüber. Und bei Dreckswetter habe ich halt den Vorteil des guten Nassbremsverhaltens gegenüber den Felgenbremsen.

...und 88 habe ich auch geschraubt (nicht gleich wieder böse sein!!!)
Zur Sicherheit: 

Peace & out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (20. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> .



Optisch  super, hoffentlich "verkraftet" der Steuerkopf des Lts die Doppelbrücke

gruss


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2009)

Kenne auch jemand, der das so gefahren ist. Probleme gab es keine, irgendwann flog die Gabel halt für eine besser funktionierende Bomber raus.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2009)

Nur keine Sorge wegen der Doppelbrücke .

Als ich 98 mein LTS aufgebaut habe , war da ne Judy XL drin und damals musste das LTS noch richtig im Gelände herhalten . Heute werden beide nur als Tourenfullies eingesetzt und die Aufbauten orientieren sich mehr an optischen Gesichtspunkten , als am reinen Einsatzzweck . Nicht das die Räder von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal richtig arbeiten müssen , aber halt nur im Ausnahmefall .

Für richtiges Gelände hab ich mir extra das Ellsworth angeschaft , welches auch über ne gute Disc und wenig sentimentale Erinnerungen verfügt .


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @benjamin: passt doch super!
> 
> und ich hatte grad eine bizarre idee...cnc hinterbau fürs lts. schwer machbar, aber theoretisch...


 
@ketterechts:wie fährt sich das LTS jetzt?vor allem am berg mit kurzer übersetzung?steigt das vorderrad da nicht schneller als vorher od. kann man die gabel absenken?
optisch sieht es gut aus.farbe der tauchrohre ist ähnlich der titanausleger hinten

welche idee wäre das?neuen hinterbau?od. nur das titanteil abändern um einem längeren dämpfer platz zu schaffen?

@tonicbikes:warum hast da bedenken?kommen da so große kräfte drauf?denke bei bedachtem gebrauch des LTS dürfte da nichts passieren,oder gibts es wirklich LTS besitzer die DH damit fahren?

gruß
tom


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2009)

@Benjamin: Sieht schön aus. 

Allerdings scheint die Gabel doch etwas hoch zu bauen. Könntest Du mir bitte sagen welche EBH die Gabel hat und wieviel Federweg?

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich eine 100mm Z1 X-Fly einbauen soll oder eine 80mm Z2 Atom Race. 

An meinem damaligen LTS hatte ich eine Z1 BAM mit 100mm Federweg verbaut. Das hatte auch gut geklappt, allerdings war der Lenkwinkel etwas flach.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2009)

Die Gabel hat 500mm EBH und das Rad fährt sich noch richtig gut - klar , nicht mehr ganz so wendig wie mit ner Judy DH mit 450mm EBH , aber auch nicht wie ein Chopper . Federweg liegt bei 90mm und harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau .

Die Reba im anderen LTS hat 480mm EBH - fährt auch klasse - und die Fox Vanilla mit 125mm Federweg war damals etwas zuviel des Guten , auch wenn die Federgabel das Beste war , was ich je gefahren bin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2009)

Und da das hier ne Galerie ist , hier noch etwas :

GT Avalanche AL - neu lackiert in Basaltgrau inkl. RS Judy XC - war ja eigentlich für Kerstin gedacht , aber sie ist der Meinung sie hat genug Fahrräder - muss allerdings auch erwähnen , dass dieses Projekt gute 2 Jahe gedauert hat , weil sich der original Lack trotz schlechter Qualität nur unter grossem Aufwand vom Rahmen entfernen lies .





Muss allerdings gestehen , dass sich der 16 Zöller sehr angenehm fährt . Wahrscheinlich bleibt es vorerst mal hier und wird von mir bewegt .


----------



## Wolfman LE (20. September 2009)

[email protected]
 ich sag jetzt auch mal SORRY wg. meiner in meinen augen Ã¼berzogenen reaktion  ....war spÃ¤t, und ich war auch nicht nÃ¼chtern 
Ich muss zugeben gegenÃ¼ber mech.  Disc-Systemen Vorurteile zu haben 
Hab mich bezÃ¼glich der BB jetzt mal belesen (aus der praxis kenn ich die bremse nicht - zugestÃ¤ndniss) und nur positives erfahren... .
Aber m.E. - trotzdem - nicht fisch nicht fleisch 
...und jetzt gib mir ein bier moe!  
peace`n prost 

@tucana
hab heute einen GOLDfarbenen King ersteigert   .... du hast absolut recht - rot ist bei dem bike fehl am "platz"  
Der rote Chris King steht zum Verkauf - 55â¬ incl. porto - PM an mich 
Auf wunsch auch in rot/gold.....
WÃ¤re doch was fÃ¼r dein ruckus....


----------



## Tucana (21. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal auf neue Fotos gespannt - wobei ich meinen Steuersatz bei schwarz belasse, trotzdem danke dass du an mich gedacht hast 

Ich freu mich auf die Scheibenbremsen wie ein kleines Kind sich auf den Weihnachtsmann freut. Nur werd ich die Leitungen kürzen müssen und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das anstellen werde Oo


----------



## kingmoe (21. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...und jetzt gib mir ein bier moe!





Prost!


----------



## Tucana (21. September 2009)

Da stoße ich doch glatt mit an


----------



## Wolfman LE (21. September 2009)

...vormittags war mir noch zu früh 
aber jetzt -  - prost, auf GT ! (zur Wiesn darf man doch auch mal spammen  )


----------



## Tucana (21. September 2009)

Sowieso 

Leider hab ich eine schlechte Nachricht ...  Der Verkäufer hatte nur noch schwarze und keine roten Rotoren ...


----------



## Wolfman LE (21. September 2009)

das ist doch die 2. beste farbmöglichkeit!
stell dir vor er hätte nur noch grüne 
ach ja, zu den stahlflex: die haben mehr angst vor dir  - im ernst, ist auch nicht viel anders als bei "herkömmlichen".
Nur mit dem Messer o. Klinge solltest du sie nicht schneiden, eine gute Bowdenzugzange (Z.B. Schimanski) sollte es schon sein.
Die zum wiederanschluss benötigten Kleinteile (Dichthülse, Überwurfmutter und "Reinsteckteil" (sorry, mir fällt die exakte Bez. echt grad nicht ein!!) solltest du dir vorher nat. auch besorgen (nix wiederhernehmen...).
Eventuelles neubefüllen (sollte auch ohne gehen...) und entlüften kommt nat. auch noch dazu... (entlüftungskit, Liquid...)

ähem...räusper... - stattdessen halt dann nen ROTEN king?!


----------



## Wolfman LE (21. September 2009)

@Ketterechts
Sehr schön - echt! Da könnte man auch mit nem grauen Anzug eine gute figur drauf machen 
Nur mit Canties noch zu toppen 

...ich mein nat. das Avalanche


----------



## Wolfman LE (22. September 2009)

@rennkram
Geile farbe ! und die judy noch mit passenden decals 
Aber... (ich muss halt immer was maulen - ich hoff ihr auch )
den caindog am zaskar - bitte nicht - ein einstellbares innenlager würde dein kettenprob. -denke ich- eleganter und passender lösen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (22. September 2009)

Der Chaindog wird am Wochenende bedremelt. 
Wie meinst du das mit dem Innenlager?
Ich fahre ja hinten mit Schaltung. Die Kettenspannung ist schon auf maximum, die Kette springt aber dennoch ab und zu runter.
Normalerweise verhindert der Umwerfer das abspringen der Kette. Ich möchte aber keinen festgestellten Umwerfer verbauen.
Zur Auswahl standen der Chaindog und der DMR.
Der Chaindog sieht an dem Rad sch.. aus, bietet aber eine gute Basis für eine Eigenkonstruktion 

Dein Rad gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Geiler mix aus alt und neu, konsequent durchgezogen.
Nur den Vorbau würde ich tauschen.

Und die BB7 ist ne sehr gute Bremse.
Die Fahre ich auch in Kombination mit V-Brake hinten. So habe ich 2 gleiche Bremshebel


----------



## Wolfman LE (22. September 2009)

danke    -  aber den vorbau tausche ich nicht mit dir 
Aber ernsthaft, ich überdenke den z.zt. schon auch manchmal... . Carbon will ich aber am vorbau nicht, und was besseres vom
gewicht/stabilitäts verhältnis als der "alte" WCS fällt mir im moment echt nicht ein. Bin aber offen für alles was ich nicht weis... .


> Wie meinst du das mit dem Innenlager?


...ein einstellbares (kettenlinie), d.h. du kannst das komplette lager um wenige mm nach links oder rechts justieren. Wenn dir die kette vorne zu oft runterfällt würde ich da mal schaun 
Und im zweifel - passender und besser(bei einem braven zaskar) - lieber nen festgestellten umwerfer.  
...find ich 

...ich muss sone bb jetzt wohl mal wem aufschwatzen - zum testen 

noch was... der umwerfer verhindert oft auch nicht das abspringen der kette, dafür baut er zu breit.... (und die kette fliegt gern auch mal "von unten" weg ) 
uuund.... du machst aber nicht den ganzen dog mit dem dremel ??!


----------



## daettnauer (23. September 2009)

hier mein eben erstandenes GT.
war mir bisher noch gar nicht bewusst, dass GT sone fangemeinde hat 
hab das bike mehr zufälligerweise erstanden, zu einem denk ich schnäppchenpreis.
es waren noch sticker drauf, daher dürfte es ein avalanche Le von 1996 sein.
habe 100 CHF dafür bezahlt, guter preis oder?
weiss noch nicht so recht was mit dem rahmen machen, im moment ist er einfach mal leicht abgeschliffen mit vlies.
polieren? lackieren? hmm...
was denkt ihr?


----------



## versus (23. September 2009)

na ja, vielleicht ein wenig teuer 

im ernst: super preis!

was hast du damit vor? 

um vorbau und sattel würde ich mir eher gedanken machen. sieht so sehr nach einem "schatz, ich kaufe ein neues rad, dann kannst du mein altes nehmen"-bike aus


----------



## daettnauer (23. September 2009)

ich hab vor mit dem bike nach feierabend locker etwas im wald rumzukurven, evtl. auch mal mit meinem sohnemann.
bin kein hardcore-biker, drum ha ich ja was günstiges vernünftiges gesucht 
hmm, warum vorbau und sattel? den sattel hab ich selber raufgemacht, da er etwas mehr gepolstert ist als die herkömmlichen mb-sattel.
was für ein vorbau/sattel würde denn "hingehören"?
gibt da so ne art oldtimer-regeln? was man dranmachen darf/soll und was nicht?
im moment macht mir der rahmen mehr kopfzerbrechen.
grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## versus (23. September 2009)

es sieht einfach so aus, als würde dir das rad nicht wirklich passen. der vorbau ist seeehr kurz und seeehr steil. das sieht zumindest in meinen augen nicht sehr vorteilhaft aus. der sattel ist dazu auch nach ganz vorne geschoben, was bei hartem einsatz auf dauer zum bruch des gestells führen kann. man hat bei vorbau und sattel das gefühl der rahmen ist dir zu lang.
die weit ausgezogene sattelstütze deutet aber eigentlich darauf hin, dass dir der rahmen zu niedrig ist. 

aber einfach mal damit fahren und dann wirst du schon merken 

den rahmen würde ich mit den einschlägigen mittelchen polieren (nevr dull / luster lace).


----------



## Rennkram (23. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> vorbau... gewicht/stabilitäts


Da ist der WCS schon top, aber ich würde hier der Optik wegen lieber einen schönen Thomson verbauen 



Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...ein einstellbares (kettenlinie)...


Die Kette fällt bei Sprüngen, oder beim Fahren über Wurzeln runter.
Hier verhindert der Chaindog / Umwerfer bei mir jetzt das abspringen.
Bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr. 



Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...ich muss sone bb jetzt wohl mal wem aufschwatzen - zum testen


Wenn du ernsthaft drüber nach denkst..
Hab hier noch eine BB7 mit Swiss Stop liegen. Wenn du mir das Porto ersetzt, schick ich sie dir zum Probieren.
Brauche sie danach aber wieder.


----------



## Tucana (23. September 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Da ist der WCS schon top, aber ich würde hier der Optik wegen lieber einen schönen Thomson verbauen



Da hätte ich genau das Richtige für dich!


----------



## Wolfman LE (23. September 2009)

thomson klingt schon besser als ritchey - das stimmt 
Is aber schwerer und so klobig... .
Ritchey klingt immer so nach serienausstatter  , aber bei sepz. DIESEM vorbau... knapp über 100g, schöne form  - da gehört er schon zur familie 

@rennkram
...vielen dank für dein angebot 
ich denk mal das ich mir im winter am besten selbst eine in der bucht hole und die an`s rad meiner frau (bekommt ein "neues" im winter) schraube 
Aber vielen dank für den vertrauensbonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> thomson klingt schon besser als ritchey - das stimmt
> Is aber schwerer und so klobig... .
> Ritchey klingt immer so nach serienausstatter  , aber bei sepz. DIESEM vorbau... knapp über 100g, schöne form  - da gehört er schon zur familie
> 
> ...



hast du eigentlich schon rausgefunden wieviel smilies man pro post setzen kann?


----------



## Sascha123 (24. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich schon rausgefunden wieviel smilies man pro post setzen kann?



Du bringst mich auf Ideen.












Beim letzten  Smiley kam die Meldung: "Noch einer und dir wir das Lachen bald vergehen!"


----------



## Tucana (24. September 2009)




----------



## Sascha123 (24. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


>


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)

Chaindog poliert. Nicht perfekt, aber besser als schwarz


----------



## goegolo (24. September 2009)

Cool, so etwas in der Art suche ich auch gerade  Hast Du am Tretlager eine zusätzliche Führung montiert oder passt des so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfman LE (24. September 2009)

> hast du eigentlich schon rausgefunden wieviel smilies man pro post setzen kann?


....."G"  - mein guter vorsatz die smilies zu reduzieren ist gescheitert - ich gebs zu! (lach).
Aber die sind so schön goldgelb! (die meisten...)

@rennkram - und jetzt noch mit schleifklotz und paste über die fläche, dann passts auch zur kurbel. (an dieser stelle befindet sich sonst ein zwinkersmilie...)


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Hast Du am Tretlager eine zusätzliche Führung montiert oder passt des so?



Nö, das passt schon 

Die kleinen Bunny hops die ich mache und die paar Kantsteine / Treppen die ich runterfahre.. da bleibt die Kette jetzt, wo sie hingehört.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so fährst, aber bei mir passt das.

edit: Die Konstruktion muss allerdings noch den Langzeittest bestehen


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> @rennkram - und jetzt noch mit schleifklotz und paste über die fläche, dann passts auch zur kurbel



Die Paste, die ich da hatte, war irgendwie nicht so doll.
Hab 20 min poliert.... 
Wird auf jedenfal noch nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Wolfman LE (24. September 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Wolfman LE Beitrag anzeigen
> @rennkram - und jetzt noch mit schleifklotz und paste über die fläche, dann passts auch zur kurbel


...da wurde am satzende doch manipuliert.... (verkneif)


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)




----------



## Tucana (24. September 2009)

Meine Bremsen sollten morgen kommen, heute um 17:31 waren sie in Linz ... Wenns gut geht nimmt es ein Nachtzug mit nach Eisenstadt


----------



## daettnauer (25. September 2009)

@versus
was ist zu empfehlen von luster lace? die pads oder reichen die bänder aus?
hab ein set gesehen mit 3 versch. breiten bändern für knapp 70 fr.


----------



## Tucana (25. September 2009)

Sie sind da, sie sind da, welch ein Wunder ^^

Hab sie auch schon montiert, aber eine Frage habe ich: müssen die Bremsen eingefahren werden bis sie die volle Kraft haben?


----------



## versus (25. September 2009)

daettnauer schrieb:


> @versus
> was ist zu empfehlen von luster lace? die pads oder reichen die bänder aus?
> hab ein set gesehen mit 3 versch. breiten bändern für knapp 70 fr.



70 fr. ??? 
also ich habe hier in züri bei hein gericke für die dose mit verschiedenen breiten etwas um die 25 fr. bezahlt!

so sieht die aus:

http://www.louis.de/promotion/luster_lace_narrow.asp


----------



## Wolfman LE (25. September 2009)

> müssen die Bremsen eingefahren werden bis sie die volle Kraft haben?



wenn die bremse neu ist - immer!
ca. 20 stops aus etwa temp.30 (ohne blockieren...), und möglichst mal heissfahren dann sollten sie passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (25. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Tucana (25. September 2009)

Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber ich hab leider (noch) kein bleeding kit. Und ich warte auf den Lenker, der eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen verschickt wurde. Da der zoggie Lenker nicht oversized ist, kann ich den THOMSON X4 auch nicht verwenden ...


----------



## versus (25. September 2009)

also ich find das ding heissssss! 

wennmannörgelnwollenwürde: schwarze bremssättel


----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2009)

sehr böse das kleine schwarze.


----------



## zaskar-le (25. September 2009)

Wow, echt sexy! Die roten Reifen passen wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. September 2009)

Gailes Tail! 
Ansonsten schließe ich mich versus an und füge hinzu: Ich würde für die sauber Optik noch ein olles Schaltauge besorgen und das passend ablängen.

Schönes Spielzeug!


----------



## Stemmel (25. September 2009)

Schön isses!


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. September 2009)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## divergent! (25. September 2009)

jup. zwar nicht meine kategorie von rad aber schick siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfman LE (25. September 2009)

teuflisch geile farbkombo!
Schliesse mich auch versus an, nur noch mit schwarzen bremssätteln (oder leitungen?!) designmässig zu toppen. Und ev. noch rote griffe... .
Sehr schön geworden!!


----------



## Tucana (25. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wennmannörgelnwollenwürde: schwarze bremssättel



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, nur gibts die Hope Tech M4 leider nicht in schwarz  Egal, abmachen und pulverbeschichten lassen 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wow, echt sexy! Die roten Reifen passen wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Wusst ichs doch! 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Gailes Tail!
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich versus an und füge hinzu: Ich würde für die sauber Optik noch ein olles Schaltauge besorgen und das passend ablängen.



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld, kommt olles Schaltauge 


@ rest

Danke! 

Bei der nächsten Photosession gibts dann neuen Vorbau + Lenker, *Hope*fully auch gekürzte Bremsleitungen, schwarze Kabelbinder, neuer Sattel


----------



## divergent! (25. September 2009)

bei den light-bikes leuten haben die hope bremsen eloxiert....sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. September 2009)

Das Ruckus ist richtig geil geworden.Technisch und speziell jetz am fertigen Rad passen die roten Hot's s optisch super 

PS:Kürzen geht bei de Hope's am saubersten mit der Flex (also wie bei Schaltzughüllen).Entlüften an sich ist auch ohne dem Kit ganz klassisch,mit aber natürlich bequemer.Die Tech is nach dem Moto Schrott definitiv eine der besten Baureihen von Hope ever.TOP!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, nur gibts die Hope Tech M4 leider nicht in schwarz  Egal, abmachen und pulverbeschichten lassen



Du kannst bei Hope jede Bremse in Wunschfarbe eloxiert bekommen 

Man muss als Händler nur bei den richtigen Leuten höflich fragen,und sich ein büschl gedulden.


----------



## Tucana (26. September 2009)

Danke Speedy. Ich hab die Bremsen über ebay geschossen, da war keine allzu große Varianz möglich. Zuerst meinte der Verkäufer er hätte rote Rotoren, doch am Schluss hatte er nur schwarze, leider. 

Hast du vielleicht einen Link zum klassischen Entlüften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (26. September 2009)

Ja,es gibts von Hope recht gute Videos dazu
http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_4.html

Der Typ der es vorführt is 'lässig .Auf der Eurobike getroffn.Engländer halt


----------



## Gehhilfe (27. September 2009)

echt schönes Teil


----------



## Wolfman LE (27. September 2009)

...
...aufs klo gehn ?!


----------



## Gehhilfe (27. September 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...
> ...aufs klo gehn ?!


 

da war ich doch erst gestern


----------



## Tucana (29. September 2009)

Am 9.10. gibts 500mL DOT 5.1 BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit fÃ¼r 1â¬ beim Forstinger, da schlag ich zu und kÃ¼rze die Leitungen  Neuer Lenker ist drauf btw, aber 760mm sind waaaay to breit  Muss ich auch noch schlnaker machen .. oder verkaufen und neuen Lenker kaufen...


----------



## SpeedyR (29. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Neuer Lenker ist drauf btw, aber 760mm sind waaaay to breit  Muss ich auch noch schlanker machen .. oder verkaufen und neuen Lenker kaufen...



Ist Anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig,macht aber schon Sinn.

Meiner hat mit Griffen ca 0,8 meter




Fahre mit so nem Teil Kurven und Anlieger,oder viel Highspeed. 
Abartig geil.fast wie auf Schienen 

Kürzen kannst das Teil immernoch.Ich bin derzeit am überlegen jetz als nächstes das Sanction damit aufzurüsten.


----------



## daettnauer (29. September 2009)

@versus
war auch nicht eine dose gemeint sondern 3, je 1 combo, schmal und breit.
habe mir jetzt mal die combo bestellt.
wieviel davon braucht man denn überhaupt so für einen rahmen?
werde mich vermutlich im winter dran machen.
wollte das bike eigentlich ja nur zum "umerueche" aber hab gemerkt, dass es ja dafür eigentlich zu schade ist und kultstatus hat 
freude herrscht!


----------



## Tucana (29. September 2009)

Speedy, sieht natürlich geil aus, ich weiß. Aber du fährst DH damit, da hat man das bike auch stabiler in den Händen. Ich kann mein fahrrad grad mal aus dem Keller schieben, beinahe bleibts in der Tür stecken, fühl mich damit echt unbeholfen. Der alte Lenker war da genau richtig, eventuell trimme ich ihn auf die Länge (bzw. 2-4cm länger).


----------



## SpeedyR (29. September 2009)

Achso,das ist natürlich was anderes.
Damit hatte ich neulich auch schon meine Probleme,als ich in der City,unten durch nen Baugerüst fahren wollte... *klong*


----------



## Tucana (29. September 2009)

Ich hab auch schon versucht den Lenker etwas weiter in der Mitte zu halten und ich muss sagen so fährt es sich um Längen besser. Es ist halt viel direkter, da man einen kürzen weg mit den armen zurücklegen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (1. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues zum Heide-Braten. Mit dickem Dank an kingmoe


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/480601

und ja, dick Kette ist zu kurz - riss zweimal unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Schutzblech....  Wenn Schutzblech dann was schlankes..


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Oktober 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech....  Wenn Schutzblech dann was schlankes..



nun ja, das ist das schlankeste, dass ich hatte. Die anderen sind die SKS Teile. Hast du einen Tip?


----------



## divergent! (2. Oktober 2009)

gar keine..ist schließlich ein mtb


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> gar keine..ist schließlich ein mtb



jau, und dann durch die Pferdeäppel in der Heide


----------



## divergent! (2. Oktober 2009)

tja das leben ist halt riskant.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> tja das leben ist halt riskant.



...und kein ponyhof!


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber das muß jetzt raus: "Schwachköpfe".
Schutzbleche haben schon Ihren Sinn!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Oktober 2009)

muss man denn überall zwinkersmileys hinsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. Oktober 2009)

bei manchen leuten ab nem gewissen alter scheinbar schon.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Sks Dinger zum dranschnallen sind doch schon mal besser wie das fette Ding..


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2009)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Mein neues zum Heide-Braten. Mit dickem Dank an kingmoe
> Anhang anzeigen 173269
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/480601
> 
> und ja, dick Kette ist zu kurz - riss zweimal unterwegs



Schön, dass es wieder fährt! 

...und im Herbst/Winter fahre ich auch mit Shockboard bzw. X-Blade


----------



## kloetenkoem (3. Oktober 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schön, dass es wieder fährt!
> 
> ...und im Herbst/Winter fahre ich auch mit Shockboard bzw. X-Blade



und wie es fährt! 

Wo ich gerade dabei bin: mein Race (nackt, ohne Shock board & X Blade;-) )

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/481467


----------



## Kruko (3. Oktober 2009)

Da fehlt jetzt nur noch der kleine Bruder


----------



## kloetenkoem (3. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da fehlt jetzt nur noch der kleine Bruder



hehe, hab schon an euch gedacht. Die Luette ist beim letzten mal in D nicht fertig geworden. Teile sind immerhin schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

so mein altes GT Zaskar von 91 wieder fahrbereit


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder etwas neues von meinem Jubi-Zaskar. Mit den Dualcontrol-Hebeln bin ich irgendwie nicht so richtig warm geworden. So reifte in mir der Gedanke diese zu tauschen. Tauschen?? Da brauche ich ja auch eine neue Bremse!! Dann wollen wir mal in der Bravo blättern und schauen, was es so gibt.  

SRAM bietet eine Serie mit eloxierten Parts an. Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. So reifte in mir der Gedanke die kpl. Redwin-Serie an das Rad zu schrauben. Hier dann mal das Ergebnis

















Geändert wird noch die Sattelstütze und die Pedale. Sport Import hat mit der neuen Truvativ Noir Sattelstütze leider Lieferprobleme , wie leider im Moment mit allen Noir-Produkten. Bei den Pedalen tendiere ich zu den neuen Ritchey Pedal, welches natürlich auch noch nicht lieferbar ist






Außerdem werden die Decals der Fox noch gegen welche aus 2009 ersetzt. Diese sind dann Silber/Grau


----------



## oliversen (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi Heini,

sehr geil.... und bestimmt nicht billig. Urlaubsgeld gespart?
Aber vorsicht, irgendwann wirkt das Ganze etwas ueberladen. Noch nicht, aber bald...

Ich, fuer meinen Teil, wuerde das ein oder andere rote Teil wieder gegen was Schwarzes tauschen.
Zum Beispiel die Zuege der X.O und die Triggerschelle gegen einen schwarzen matchmaker ersetzen. Sattelklemme und H2O schwarz. Flegendecals abknibbeln...

Dann ist es etwas unauffaelliger und erschliest sich dem kundigen Betrachter auch.

oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das Jubi sehr genial, könnte fast von mir sein


----------



## Tiensy (4. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hi Heini,
> 
> sehr geil....



Hab da auch nicht mehr hinzuzufügen.

Finde es sehr gelungen. Wäre natürlich super wenn dann die Stütze noch komplett aus der Noir Serie kommen würde. 

Und die Fox macht sich auch super am Zaskar.


----------



## mountymaus (4. Oktober 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hab da auch nicht mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Finde es sehr gelungen. Wäre natürlich super wenn dann die Stütze noch komplett aus der Noir Serie kommen würde.
> 
> Und die Fox macht sich auch super am Zaskar.





Die Stütze ist auch bestellt... leider hat sie Lieferzeit


----------



## Syborg (4. Oktober 2009)

@gt-heini: also mir gefällts, finde es auch nicht überladen. Ich steh ja eh auf rot eloxierte Teile

@mzaskar: schön dass Du Dein Ur-Zaskar wieder fahrbereit gemacht hast und eben mal grob noch mit dem Wasserschlauch abgespritzt. Wenn du mehr Zeit hast ruhig mal bisschen polieren. Wirkt wunder 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## Wolfman LE (4. Oktober 2009)

...da muss man jetzt nur noch heftig bluten beim fahren...  
(bitte nich übel nehmen!!) 
Im ernst -gefällt schon, aber die kurbel würde ich noch cleanen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> @gt-heini: also mir gefällts, finde es auch nicht überladen. Ich steh ja eh auf rot eloxierte Teile
> 
> @mzaskar: schön dass Du Dein Ur-Zaskar wieder fahrbereit gemacht hast und eben mal grob noch mit dem Wasserschlauch abgespritzt. Wenn du mehr Zeit hast ruhig mal bisschen polieren. Wirkt wunder
> 
> Gruß Syborg



Juup, etwas arbeit für den winter muss ja noch bleiben  

Neue Decals wären dann bestimmt nicht schlecht


----------



## oldman (4. Oktober 2009)

@ gt-heini

imho wuerde ich die Ritchey Pedale nicht in Betracht ziehen. Eine alte buddhistische Weiheit besagt, man solle keinerlei beweglichen Ritchey Teile kaufen, die tauchen nix. Also, keine Steuersätze, Pedale, LRS...

Ausserdem sieht vermacktes rotes Eloxal nicht schön aus, nach 50x Ein/Ausklicken haben die Pedale Spuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas neues von meinem Jubi-Zaskar. Mit den Dualcontrol-Hebeln bin ich irgendwie nicht so richtig warm geworden. So reifte in mir der Gedanke diese zu tauschen. Tauschen?? Da brauche ich ja auch eine neue Bremse!! Dann wollen wir mal in der Bravo blättern und schauen, was es so gibt.
> 
> SRAM bietet eine Serie mit eloxierten Parts an. Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. So reifte in mir der Gedanke die kpl. Redwin-Serie an das Rad zu schrauben. Hier dann mal das Ergebnis
> 
> ...




Moin,

sehr genial mir der roten Sram!

Die Gruppe habe ich auch im Auge für mein Xizang Team-Rahmen in weiss! Ich such nur noch nach Original-Decals, da ich den Rahmen gerne neu lacken lassen möchte!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2009)

hey jörg,

da wandeln wir auf ähnlichen pfaden. die noir serie hat es mir auch angetan. allerdings gibts jetzt doch nur die kurbel und sonst thomson ;-)
ist richtig schön geworden 



Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...aber die kurbel würde ich noch cleanen.



 manchmal muss man sich schon wundern...


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Oktober 2009)

mich wundert hier garnix mehr


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hey jörg,
> 
> da wandeln wir auf ähnlichen pfaden. die noir serie hat es mir auch angetan. allerdings gibts jetzt doch nur die kurbel und sonst thomson ;-)



Deswegen sagte ich ja auch, dass Du Geduld haben musst. 

Falls der Händler die Teile nicht vorrätig hat, kann es mit der Lieferung dauern. Ich habe 3 Wochen auf die Teile gewartet bis ich dann einen anderen Händler gesucht habe, der zumindest diese Teile liefern konnte. Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, wann die Sattelstütze eintrifft


----------



## cleiende (5. Oktober 2009)

@gt-heini
Bis auf die Kurbel sehr schön. Entweder schwarz oder rot, so wie damals in den guten alten Zeit der Farbenfreude.


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön Jörg . Gefällt mir richtig gut , wobei ich Christoph zustimme was die Kurbel betrifft .


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde,
als ich Anfang 2008 mein Jubi-Zaskar bekommen habe, wollte ich schon farblich gesehen ein âMÃ¤dchenradâ aufbauen. Leider wurde der Rahmen ja von vielen Personen bemÃ¤ngelt und teilweise dann ja auch âverramschtâ. Somit habe ich mich vorerst entschieden, das Bike solide und relativ gÃ¼nstig aufzubauen. Nur mit dem invers Schaltwerk und dem Dualcontrol bin ich nie so richtig zurecht gekommen.
Im Sommer hat mir mein Schatz die âBiker Bravoâ unter die Nase gehalten. Ich habe sofort gefallen an den SRAM-Teilen gefunden und bei mir gedacht, "es ist um das Jubimodell erheblich ruhiger geworden und nun werde ich das Zaskar umbauen."
Ich werde es nicht nur pimpen sondern *pinkenâ¦*


Insa Series...




Komplett




Antrieb




Schalt- Bremseinheiten




Bremse vorn


----------



## lyteka (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Insa,

ist ja richtig niedlich mit den Blümchen und in pink.  

Gefällt mir wirklich gut.   

Schönes Lady-Bike.


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi Insa,
> 
> ist ja richtig niedlich mit den Blümchen und in pink.
> 
> ...




Erst mal vielen Dank für die Blumen René, 

Ach, da gibt es ja noch mehr Blümchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2009)

@mzaskar: UNBEBINGT POLIEREN! (Das hat er sich bestimmt verdient...)


@Insa & Jörg: Sehr schön! Endlich mal aussergewöhnliche Jubi-aufbauten. Leider jetzt zum fahren *FAST* zu schade. Bei Insa wäre mir das große Kettenblatt ein wenig "too much". Dafür gäbe es aber von ACROS einen supergeilen pinken Steuersatz mit gelaserten weissen Blümchen....

Wirklich schön, die Räder!

(...aber immer diese hässlichen Flacshenhalter....)


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2009)

freut mich, dass ihr euch der jubi nochmal so angenommen habt!

das gepinkte ist echt ein highlight! viel spass damit!!!


----------



## divergent! (5. Oktober 2009)

das pinke gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut. schön konsequent aber nicht zu aufdringlich umgesetzt. fetzt


----------



## Wolfman LE (5. Oktober 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Wolfman LE Beitrag anzeigen
> ...aber die kurbel würde ich noch cleanen.





> manchmal muss man sich schon wundern...


da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt?
Ich meine die roten Decals auf den Kurbelarmen entfernen...


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

Erst mal ein *RIESEN* Dankeschön an, "ihr wisst schon wen" für die Decals 
Das hat alles super geklappt


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt?
> Ich meine die roten Decals auf den Kurbelarmen entfernen...



das sind keine decals, deshalb mein wundern. was denkst du wie lange bapper auf einem kurbelarm halten würden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn bei dem Kurs nur ein Aufkleber auf der Kurbel gewesen wäre, so hätte ich das Ding sofort zurückgesendet. 

Ich stelle mir das grad mal bildlich an einer XTR-Kurbel vor, dass das XTR-Emblem nur aufgeklebt ist :kotz:


----------



## planetsmasher (5. Oktober 2009)

ich finde des pinke Bike auch sehr, sehr gelungen.
Hoffe bloss dass meine Freundin hier nicht vorbeisurft. Sonst will sie auch son Ding.
Mit Pink und Blumen drauf kann man laut Ihrer Meinung nämlich schonmal nix verkehrt machen. Diese Einstellung hat bei Ihr bisher allerdings nur zu nem Low-Budget-Ghost geführt. Reicht aber vorerst auch völlig aus...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Beim polieren werden doch auch die Decals beschädigt?? Bekomme ich die noch irgendwo??


----------



## Fluffi (5. Oktober 2009)

Wow, das pinke Bike ist sehr schick geworden. Nicht zu übertrieben.
Da muß ich mal den Helm vor ziehen.

Lady-Bike des Jahres ?


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Man, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mir eure Jubis jetzt angeschaut habe. Aber inzwischen hab ich endlich festgestellt, was mich stört: 
Ich werde mit dieser Noir-Kurbel einfach nicht warm. 4 Arme, Design des großen Kettenblatts, Design der Kurbel. Wirkt auf mich insgesamt einfach zu verspielt. Aber glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden! Ansonsten gefallen mir beide aber sehr gut. Ich fänds toll wenn die Decals der Fox auch die Farbe eines Fuchsschwanzes hätte - blau ersetzt durch rot.  Und die Knöppel.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde,
> als ich Anfang 2008 mein Jubi-Zaskar bekommen habe, wollte ich schon farblich gesehen ein Mädchenrad aufbauen. Leider wurde der Rahmen ja von vielen Personen bemängelt und teilweise dann ja auch verramscht. Somit habe ich mich vorerst entschieden, das Bike solide und relativ günstig aufzubauen. Nur mit dem invers Schaltwerk und dem Dualcontrol bin ich nie so richtig zurecht gekommen.
> Im Sommer hat mir mein Schatz die Biker Bravo unter die Nase gehalten. Ich habe sofort gefallen an den SRAM-Teilen gefunden und bei mir gedacht, "es ist um das Jubimodell erheblich ruhiger geworden und nun werde ich das Zaskar umbauen."
> Ich werde es nicht nur pimpen sondern *pinken*
> ...



Moin,

als ich gelesen habe "zu Pinken" habe ich mir geadcht was kommt (Sram)! Nur mit der Konsequenz des Ganzen wurde ich schon überrascht, und zwar zum Positiven!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Syborg (6. Oktober 2009)

@mountymaus: fehlt jetzt nur noch das kleine rosafarbene und das passende Handtäschchen für den großen Ausritt 




















Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, das Zaskar gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Zwar etwas aufregend gestaltet, aber in sich sehr stimmig bis ins kleinste Detail


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Oktober 2009)

sehr schickes Zaskar mit dem Pinktouch. Soll ichs meiner Freundin zeigen oder nicht!?! Verstand und Geldbeutel sagen ganz klar NEIN


----------



## Kruko (6. Oktober 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


>



Musste das jetzt sein  Meine neue Beschäftigung wird das Sammeln der Mail-Addressen Eurer besseren Hälfte sein. Dann kann ich jedem das Zaskar zusenden, damit Ihr auch bluten müsst 

Aber die Maus hat ja bald Geburtstag und ich somit ein passendes Geschenk


----------



## hoeckle (6. Oktober 2009)

sehr nett aufgebaute jubi´s... insa´s sticht natürlich extrem ins auge. viel spaß damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber die Maus hat ja bald Geburtstag und ich somit ein passendes Geschenk



Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich zum Geburtstag bekomme 

Dann fehlt "nur" noch ein passender Helm, denn rot passt nicht dazu... 
Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet...


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Oktober 2009)

Boaah, jetzt ist aber mal gut! Mir bluten schon die Augen!

Aahh!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/485029]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Oktober 2009)

Insa und Jörg,-eure Räder sind so geil geworden.Respekt.speziell die Pinken Hopes,a Traum (von denen hast du mir scho aufm Treffen geschwärmt,gell 
Und Sogar die Decals passend.bis ins detail.

Ich habe mich uch aufgerafft und n endlich n paar rüschtige Photos von meinem Werkswagen gemacht 

Vielleicht etwas zum Rahmen.Das ist ein "L" Hauptrahmen,Flacheres Steuerrohr vom "M" ,tieferer Sitzdom vom "M" (abgefräßt)













17,8kg mit 2,5er DH Bereifung


----------



## Triturbo (6. Oktober 2009)

Scharf


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Oktober 2009)

R U a professional?


----------



## cleiende (6. Oktober 2009)

@speedyR

Der blaue Werkswagen ist ja mal der Hammer!


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2009)

sehr geil rafa!


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2009)

Erst mal möchte ich mich bei allen für das nette feedback bedanken. Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich ein klein wenig muffe, ein "Mädchenfahrrad" zu posten. 

@Rafa:
Sehr geil... da fehlen einem die Worte 
In natura sieht das Bike einfach schick aus, eine richtige Höllen-Downhillmaschine!


----------



## GTruni (7. Oktober 2009)

Ciao, jetzt ist ja schon wieder morgen!

Aber etwas Freude kann man immer noch zeigen.
Schliesslich bin ich seit gestern Abend Besitzer eines Zaskar Expert.
- vor einer Woche bei Ricardo ersteigert (für 390 Euros )
- gestern geliefert

Nun steht noch ein Umbau an (etwas XT, Sattel, rechte Reifen).

Vorher geht's aber noch für ein paar Tage an den Comersee.
Schwiegermama wartet sicher schon mit einer Schüssel dampfender Pasta...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

GTruni schrieb:


> Ciao, jetzt ist ja schon wieder morgen!
> 
> Aber etwas Freude kann man immer noch zeigen.
> Schliesslich bin ich seit gestern Abend Besitzer eines Zaskar Expert.
> ...



bei dem preis kannst du dir ja auch noch etwas umbaukosten leisten 

hat jemand erfahrung mit den kendas? taugen die wirklich nix?
die waren bei meinem expert carbon auch drauf.
es ist mir schon etwas schleierhaft wie man heute ein neues bike noch mit 2.0er bereifung ausstatten kann 
430 gramm / stck. könnten evtl. ein grund dafür sein...


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Kendas haben ordentlich Grip, sind aber, wenn Du mit wenig Druck fährst, sehr grenzwertig. Sowohl in den Kurven als auch beim Bremsen.

@speedy

Sehr schöne Fotos und sehr schönes Rad. Ich durfte es ja schon in Natura bewundern


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> wenn Du mit wenig Druck fährst, sehr grenzwertig



heisst abprutes wegschmieren? 
das klingt dann ja so ein bisschen nach racing ralph


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2009)

Der Nevegal kippt beim Bremsen regelrecht weg. Ich hatte deswegen schon einmal unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt 

In Kurven fühlt es sich sehr schwammig an. Der Grenzbereich des Wegschmierens ist sehr klein.


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

oh, ich meinte eigentlich den karma.

vielleicht den rest per pm, bevor das noch zum reifenthread wird ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> heisst abprutes wegschmieren?
> das klingt dann ja so ein bisschen nach *racing ralph *



Moin Volker,

der neue (2009er) RR ist einer der besten Schwalbe-Reifen, den ich je gefahren bin. Grip, Kurvenhalt und Bremsleistung sind wirklich sehr gut, für einen Race/Marathon Reifen jedenfalls. Das er nicht unbedingt an einen NN oder gar Fat Albert rankommt sollte jedem klar sein. 
Ich fahre ihn jetzt seit einigen Wochen auf meinem RM Element als Hinterreifen (in 2.25 mit ca.2,0-2,1 Bar)und bin echt begeistert, wobei ich auch schon bei Nässe und auch im Harz damit unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Volker,
> 
> der neue (2009er) RR ist einer der besten Schwalbe-Reifen, den ich je gefahren bin. Grip, Kurvenhalt und Bremsleistung sind wirklich sehr gut, für einen Race/Marathon Reifen jedenfalls. Das er nicht unbedingt an einen NN oder gar Fat Albert rankommt sollte jedem klar sein.
> Ich fahre ihn jetzt seit einigen Wochen auf meinem RM Element als Hinterreifen (in 2.25 mit ca.2,0-2,1 Bar)und bin echt begeistert, wobei ich auch schon bei Nässe und auch im Harz damit unterwegs war.



danke für die info. da bin ich mal gespannt, denn für das neue schätzchen liegt ein satz rr in 2.25 parat. momentan sind noch contis speed kings montiert. wenn das sauwetter kommt, werden nobby nics aufgezogen.


----------



## Supermurkser (8. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein Gott....

Das geile Zaskar..was für ein Schicksal


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott....
> 
> Das geile Zaskar..was für ein Schicksal



Welches meinst Du?


----------



## Supermurkser (9. Oktober 2009)

Das von "montymaus"........


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja,aber im positiven sinne.Es ist halt ein Rad ,aufgebaut mit viel Liebe zum Detail.Gerade bei solchen Rädern merkt man wie viel Spass und Freude in so einem Projekt stand (und sogar beim Helm  )


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

also das von mountymaus find ich persönlich richtig gut. farben perfekt abgestimmt, was nicht so leicht ist bei eloxal, technisch perfekt aufgebaut. sehe da kein problem. bin froh daß mein weibchen mtb fahren nicht mag....sonst würde die sowas auch wollen....aber ich baue grad ihr rennrad auf und da ist das zassi ne gute inspiration....zumal die farbgestaltung ähnlich werden sollte.


----------



## chrrup150 (9. Oktober 2009)

das zaskar von mountymaus find ich auch mal richtig gelungen. normalerweise gibts ja immer irgendwas was einem nicht so ganz zusagt, aber nicht hier. das rad gefällt mir so gut, das ich damit auch gern fahren würde


----------



## alf2 (9. Oktober 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> 17,8kg mit 2,5er DH Bereifung


 Was soll ich sagen? Ich gebs ja ungern zu, aber mich frisst der Neid! Das Blau würde so gut zu meinem Outfit passen!

Spass beiseite! Tolles bike!
Viel Spaß damit!
Partliste wär fein!


----------



## Wolfman LE (9. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das sind keine decals, deshalb mein wundern. was denkst du wie lange bapper auf einem kurbelarm halten würden?



...ich bin mir sicher du weist haargenau was ich meine!
sowas nennt man in bayern "wortklauberei" - woanders kl.....erei 
- was bringts.....??? Nix!

wie andere auch schon schrieben - schwarz oder rot. In diesem Fall "entröten" ;D


----------



## versus (10. Oktober 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir sicher du weist haargenau was ich meine!
> sowas nennt man in bayern "wortklauberei" - woanders kl.....erei
> - was bringts.....??? Nix!



immer schön den ball flach halten!

du schreibst du würdest die *"decals"* von den kurbelarmen entfernen. keine ahnung was das wort decal in bayern bedeutet, aber im rest der welt entspricht es dem deutschen wort "aufkleber"!

ich ging zu deinen gunsten davon aus, dass du nicht ernsthaft eine neue 400 -kurbel entlacken, den roten schriftzug entfernen und das ganze wieder neu lackieren willst, aber wenn das dein vorschlag ist, bitteschön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (10. Oktober 2009)

so, das Force ist zusammengebaut:

























ist ja ein richtiges Sofa! Ich habe bis jetzt nur eine längere Tour drehen können, bin aber begeistert.

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:

Fox Talas 150 15QR und Float RP23
Mavic Crossmax ST und Nobby Nic
XTR Antrieb und Crank Candy Pedale
Formula The One Bremsen 2x 180mm
Thomson Sattelstütze und Vorbau, Ritchey Lenker und Griffe

Gewicht 12,920kg 

Den Rahmen finde ich recht steif, dank solidem Hinterbau. Pedalrückschlag habe ich nicht feststellen können, das wippen ist auch nur gering. Propedal und Lockout funktionieren auch super, lassen sich auch einfach und schnell zu- oder abstellen.

Die Laufräder scheinen steif genug zu sein, das XTR Zeug funktioniert wie gewohnt, Thomson ist wunderschön und die Bremsen sind wirklich brutal wenn richtig eingebremst, endlich mal richtige Einfinger-Bremsen.

Die Talas ist auch top, wobei ich noch ein bisschen feintunen muss. Wie Rafa es schon angedeut hatte ist der Dämpfer wahrscheinlich nicht ideal für den Rahmen, die grosse Luftkammer scheint mir ein wenig zu linear. Ich werde aber noch ein bisschen rumprobieren und noch ein anderen besorgen um dann richtig verglichen zu können, bin leider kein Experte in sachen Fully, da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.

Ein paar Bilder hat es noch in meinem Album.
Zum Aufbau sind Kommentare natürlich willkommen.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Triturbo (10. Oktober 2009)

Super Rad!


----------



## goegolo (10. Oktober 2009)

Schön,aber mit einer polierten oder glanzschwarzen Kurbel wäre es noch stimmiger. Was sich Shimano wohl bei dem Grauton gedacht hat?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Zum Aufbau sind Kommentare natürlich willkommen.l



formulas und die crank brothers mag ich persönlich nich, aber sonst ein sehr schönes rad!




goegolo schrieb:


> Schön,aber mit einer polierten oder glanzschwarzen Kurbel wäre es noch stimmiger. Was sich Shimano wohl bei dem Grauton gedacht hat?



wahrscheinlich so ziemlich das gleiche, wie vor knapp 20 jahren bei der 900er serie...


----------



## Wolfman LE (11. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> immer schÃ¶n den ball flach halten!
> 
> du schreibst du wÃ¼rdest die *"decals"* von den kurbelarmen entfernen. keine ahnung was das wort decal in bayern bedeutet, aber im rest der welt entspricht es dem deutschen wort "aufkleber"!
> 
> ich ging zu deinen gunsten davon aus, dass du nicht ernsthaft eine neue 400 â¬-kurbel entlacken, den roten schriftzug entfernen und das ganze wieder neu lackieren willst, aber wenn das dein vorschlag ist, bitteschÃ¶n...



...sorry - aber ich wÃ¼nsche mir fÃ¼r dich das du im "real live" mit leuten welche du nicht kennst weniger Ã¼berheblich umgehst!
- zum "Thema" - es wurden schon Ã¶fter kurbeln entlackt, auch teuere... .
Und der begriff "decal" (weil du so beharrlich darauf rumreitest - eig.peinlich fÃ¼r dich)wird im forum in vielen freds gerne als "oberbegriff" verwendet. 
Hast du ein problem mit mir speziell ? Warum ?
Dann bitte per PM - dem fred zuliebe... .


----------



## Tiensy (11. Oktober 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schön,aber mit einer polierten oder glanzschwarzen Kurbel wäre es noch stimmiger. Was sich Shimano wohl bei dem Grauton gedacht hat?



Das "grau" bzw. "anthrazit" zieht sich ja durch jede XTR-Gruppe seit Bestehen. So erkennt man die XTR-Komponenten meist gleich auf Anhieb. Wiedererkennungswert eben.

Abgesehen davon müssen sich die vom PM bei Shimano keine Gedanken machen um weitere Farbvarianten des Gleichen Produkts. Dann kann halt billig produziert werden und für die ganz hart eingesessenen XTR Fans gibt es ja dann das fast unbezahlbare Yumega Upgrade (heißt das so?). Aber egal. Zurück zum Bike...

Finde den Aufbau absolut super. Das Nötigste ist dran. Und bewährt sind auch alle Teile. 

Abgesehen von jedermanns individueller Optik gibt es an dem Rad auch nix was man noch verbessern könnte. Diesem Rad sieht man zumindest an, dass es gefahren werden kann und nicht nur rumsteht.

Find's durchweg gelungen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2009)

Hat noch jemand eine U-Brake für ein Zaskar????


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ...sorry - aber ich wünsche mir für dich das du im "real live" mit leuten welche du nicht kennst weniger überheblich umgehst!...



du bist ja lustig. wirst erst beleidigend und wirfst mir dann überheblichkeit vor? 
du hast eine pm und jetzt *peace!*


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2009)

Paul, das Force ist ein Traum! Und für ein 150 mm Bike kann sich das Gewicht doch sehen lassen! Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


@wolfmanLE: wer eine Noir Coloredition entlackt um sie dann wieder schwarz zu machen muss mit einem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein. Das Ding gibts auch in schwarz. Das wäre ja wie einen Zaskar Elox Ink Blue zu entfärben um ihn dann blau zu lacken....

Grade die Colorediton finde ich sehr schön an beiden Zaskars wobei mir das pinke große Kettenblatt an Insas Zassi zu sehr hervorsticht. Aber das ist ja gottseidank Geschmackssache. (Stell Dir vor, wir hätten alle den gleichen Geschmack - Furchtbar! Man hätte gar nichts mehr zu lästern....)

Was mich immer wundert ist, dass KEINER über die komischen Flaschenhalter meckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2009)

ich persönlich finde die ringle h2o auch nicht so prall.
mag die ganz normalen standart 2 euro flaschenhalter am liebsten


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Oktober 2009)

@paul:super schönes fully GT 
finde die kurbel passend>am bike ist ja sonst nicht viel silber dran

gruß
tom


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

so, das carbon zaskar ist fast fertig. thomson 0° vorbau ist quasi unterwegs, die hr-bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt und die montage des tachosenders überarbeitet.

die heutige runde über die albiskette war ein traum mit dem rad: 
einigermassen leicht (9.8kg wie auf den bildern), sausteif und bergab durchaus zügig zu bewegen. 

vor der tour im park:












die bilder von unterwegs gibts im entsprechenden thread


----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Durchgedachte und durchgestylte Kiste! Feines Teil 

Einzig der "M" Aufkleber (unter Lack?) muss noch irgendwie weg oder überdeckt werden....meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## Marcel. (11. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem Umbau und der anderhalbmonatigen Zwangspause endlich wieder fahrbar.


----------



## muttipullover (12. Oktober 2009)

@versus: Schon ein cooles Bike. Einzig die Reba passt durch die matte Optik nicht so richtig. Eine SID wäre wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmybyron (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finds schick, und wegen der Gabel, vielleicht im winter ein bis zwei schichten Klarlack drüber... vielleicht wirklich stimmiger, aber ansonsten totchick


versus schrieb:


> so, das carbon zaskar ist fast fertig. thomson 0° vorbau ist quasi unterwegs, die hr-bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt und die montage des tachosenders überarbeitet.
> 
> die heutige runde über die albiskette war ein traum mit dem rad:
> einigermassen leicht (9.8kg wie auf den bildern), sausteif und bergab durchaus zügig zu bewegen.
> ...


----------



## oliversen (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> so, das carbon zaskar ist fast fertig. thomson 0° vorbau ist quasi unterwegs, die hr-bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt und die montage des tachosenders überarbeitet.
> 
> die heutige runde über die albiskette war ein traum mit dem rad:
> einigermassen leicht (9.8kg wie auf den bildern), sausteif und bergab durchaus zügig zu bewegen.



Oh my god, what have you done?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2009)

@versus

Wieso die Tachosenderhalterung ändern? Ansonsten cooles Teil!


----------



## Janikulus (12. Oktober 2009)

danke euch für das Feedback zum Force.

Ja das mit der Kurbel... ich wollte eigentlich auch eine schwarze in glänzend, ist aber ohne unschöne Aufschriften UND in leicht (unter 800g) irgendwie schwer zu finden, auf so filigrane Tune ähnliche Kurbeln stehe ich auch nicht. Falls aber jemand was kennt bin ich für Tips dankbar.

Das Idrive 5 finde ich auch ganz gelungen, nur der Vorbau will nicht so richtig gefallen, ich würde da passend zur Sattelstütze was von Syncros suchen, vielleicht auch ein bisschen wuchtiger.

Versus dein Zaskar ist auch super geworden! Schliesse mich aber der Meinung zur Gabel an, die könnte glänzend sein. Und die blauen Ventilkappen, naja 

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2009)

danke fürs feedback! zielsicher sind alle punkte gefunden worden 
der m-bapper ist wirklich unter lack und so geschickt platziert, dass ihn nicht einmal eine zweite flasche verdecken würde. ich habe da schon was in planung.
die blauen ventilkäppchen sind dran, damit ich weiss wo die latexschläuche verbaut sind und mich nicht wundere, wenn ich öfter als gewohnt nachpumpen muss. 
und nun die gabel: glänzende krone und matte tauchrohre  keine ahnung wie man darauf kam, aber mir ist das natrülich auch ein dorn im auge. entweder tausche ich die tauchrohre, lackiere sie, oder - und das ist am wahrscheinlichsten - warte bis mir eine 100er fox über den weg läuft 
in sachen performance bin ich von der reba recht angetan, wobei sie etwas feiner ansprechen könnte. könnte aber auch noch am feintuning liegen.

@paul: vor lauter zaskar hätte ich dein force fast vergessen. sehr schönes teil mit top ausstattung! hier ums eck steht ein force carbon und ein sanction im schaufenster und ich denke jedesmal: ich mag die rahmenform einfach. 
das mit dem grau der xtr kommt ja immer wieder und ich finde es v.a. schade, dass man z.b. bei der 950er serie die grautöne geändert hat. meine kurbel am lightning ist z.b. deutlich blauer als der rest.


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Grade die Colorediton finde ich sehr schön an beiden Zaskars wobei mir das pinke große Kettenblatt an Insas Zassi zu sehr hervorsticht.:



Na, dann haben gerade wir beide den gleichen Geschmack, mit ist das Kettenblatt auch 'zu präsent'. 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was mich immer wundert ist, dass KEINER über die komischen Flaschenhalter meckert



Doch, ich!  Hier, wie auch schon verschiedenen anderen Stellen auch...


----------



## Sascha123 (12. Oktober 2009)

Sowas könnte mir wirklich auch noch gefallen 

... habe allerdings noch genug zu tun.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2009)

feines teil versus
 meine manitou würde auch passen


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> feines teil versus
> meine manitou würde auch passen



 an die r7 habe ich auch schon gedacht. kann man die auf 100mm traveln?


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> an die r7 habe ich auch schon gedacht. kann man die auf 100mm traveln?



 keine ahnung ,bin federgabeltechnisch nicht der bastler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es bei einer Manitou nicht möglich.

schick, schick der Plastebomber


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> an die r7 habe ich auch schon gedacht. kann man die auf 100mm traveln?



Allerdings ist die R7 DEUTLICH weniger steif im Vergleich zur Reba. Klarlack ist eine gute Idee. Könnte ich mir bei Ellis Reba auch gut vorstellen.

PS. Das Carbon Zaskar gefällt mir immer besser! Schickes Rad!


----------



## mountymaus (12. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön Volker  
Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## daywalker71 (12. Oktober 2009)

@Versus
 Fein Fein...

Endlich fühle ich mich nicht mehr so allein mit meinem kürzlich aufgebauten 5er (siehe weiter vorn im Thread).


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> an die r7 habe ich auch schon gedacht. kann man die auf 100mm traveln?



Ich weiss ja nicht wie schwer Du bist, aber bei mehr als 80 Kg würde ich bei der Reba bleiben! Die ist im Vergleich zur Manitou dann die bessere Wahl!


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2009)

danke! freut mich, dass es nicht nur mir gefällt.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie schwer Du bist, aber bei mehr als 80 Kg würde ich bei der Reba bleiben! Die ist im Vergleich zur Manitou dann die bessere Wahl!



da ich die 80kg knacke werde ich die reba wie geschrieben auch drin lassen - zumindest bis mich mal eine fox zu vernünftigen preis anlacht.


----------



## joe yeti (13. Oktober 2009)

zasi 2000 69er


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2009)

joe yeti schrieb:


> zasi 2000 69er



bitte mehr


----------



## joe yeti (13. Oktober 2009)

soon more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Paul, das Force ist wirklich schön geworden! Dieses mattblau zieht mich einfach immer wieder in seinen Bann! 

Volker, dein Plastikgeschoss begeistert mich allerdings auch - aber auch ich kann mich der Kritik an der matten Gabel anschließen (ich habe noch 400ml 2K Klarlack im Keller ) und würde noch die Kurbel hinzufügen... Irgendwie scheine ich eine Antipathie bezüglich der Noir-Serie zu entwickeln.

@ joe y: Interessant. Ich wäre auch für eine Seitenansicht zu begeistern.


----------



## Beaufighter (13. Oktober 2009)

Also irgendwie werde ich mit der noir Edition auch nicht warm. Aber sonst gefällt mir das Zakar von versus sehr, obwohl ich nicht sooo der Plastikfreund bin. Aber der gelbe Farbtupfer mit den time Pedalen find ich irgendwie sehr schick. Die Bilder vom ersten Ausritt sich auch sehr nett anzuschauen.


----------



## Tucana (19. Oktober 2009)

So da sich hier nix tut kündige ich mal was an: bei mir wird sich bald was tun 

Ich verrate noch nicht, worum es geht. Es ist kein neues Bike sondern ein kleines update. Nicht zum Ruckus, sondern zum Zaskar. Später, wenn es gut aussieht, auch auf dem Ruckus. 

Ich hoffe es wird so gut aussehen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Im Laufe der Woche dann mehr dazu, ich habe mir gestern das nötige Zubehör bestellt, heute wurde es versandt und die nächsten Tage sollte es ankommen (auf jeden Fall noch diese Woche). 

Als kleiner Tipp: Es hat was mit PC bzw. Elektronik zu tun. Na wer erratet es?


----------



## jimmybyron (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, willst du decals herstellen oder bekommen deine bikes navi?


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Oktober 2009)

Du installierst dir (ganz timecorrect) nen Gameboy für die langweiligen Asphaltabschnitte auf dem Vorbau???


----------



## Tucana (20. Oktober 2009)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> Hmm, willst du decals herstellen oder bekommen deine bikes navi?



Nein 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Du installierst dir (ganz timecorrect) nen Gameboy für die langweiligen Asphaltabschnitte auf dem Vorbau???



Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (20. Oktober 2009)

Du machst dir einen Pimp-blink-blink in farbig LEDzeug ran?


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Oktober 2009)

...aus Zeiten, in denen es noch warm und schön war 





Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## joe yeti (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2009)

an sich cool aber die kurbel will da irgendwie nicht rein passen


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Oktober 2009)

@tucana: du nimmst ein eiphone als speichenkarte?!

@christian: sehr schön!

@joe yeti: auch sehr schön!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Oktober 2009)

Please tip that saddle up a notch.....


----------



## Tucana (21. Oktober 2009)

@ aggressor: nein 

Heute wäre das Paket angekommen, aber um 9:45 hab ich noch gepennt und ich schlaf wie ein Bär also hab ich die Klingel nicht gehört .. Naja egal, morgen in der Früh hol ich es ab. Vielleicht mach ich morgen auch schon an die Arbeit, mal sehen


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2009)

jetz aber!
du bastelst dir ein dreckgesteuertes schutzblech, dass, je nach dreckbefall, die farbe ändert. normal ist es rosa, bei schlamm giftgrün und bei regen orange.


----------



## Tucana (21. Oktober 2009)

Damn woher weißt du das?? ^^

Denkt nicht so "elektrisch"


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

nach langer Zeit mal wieder was vom Bravado LE!

Nun endlich fertig. Kompromisse musste ich bei Kurbel, Bremsbeläge, Stütze und Sattel machen, da war nix originales zu bekommen, bzw. die 730er Kurbel kann gegen die 737 meiner Meinung nach optisch nicht anstinken. Außerdem gibts für die 730er ja nur Monster Blätter....

Wie auch immer: guckt selbst!







VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Oktober 2009)

Schönes bravado.

Mfg


----------



## Tiensy (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Zaskar`s


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Oktober 2009)

geil das zassi tiensy


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Oktober 2009)

Geeiles Bravado, Peter!
Die 737er Kurbel ist imho die schönste Shimanokurbel ever!
Ich hab sie an 3 Bikes....


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2009)

joe yeti schrieb:


>



Sachma is das ne optische Täuschung, oder is da ein 28er Vorderrad drin?


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Bravado ist toll geworden! Gegen eine 730 kommt aber nur gaaanz wenig an... 

Auch das Zaskar von Tiensy gefällt mir, wirkt schön kraftvoll.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachma is das ne optische Täuschung, oder is da ein 28er Vorderrad drin?



Nö, ein 29er. Und, mal ganz milde ausgedrückt, nicht schön. Meine Meinung.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nö, ein 29er. Und, mal ganz milde ausgedrückt, nicht schön. Meine Meinung.



Da stimm ich Dir zu, sieht echt bescheiden aus. Entweder beide Räder 29, oder beide 26er, aber nicht gemischt.


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Oktober 2009)

Tien Sy, sehr schönes Zaskar! Die Tomacs sehen einfach scharf aus, ich bereue es jetzt schon bei denen nicht zugegriffen zu haben.... Decalefrei sieht bei dir immer richtig gut aus.

Und das Bravado LE, sehr sehr schön Peter! Obwohl ich eher ne gelbe Judy verbaut hätte. Die ganze XT 737er Reihe finde ich klasse, ich fröhne mit dieser XT Reihe der Ketzerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hab eine neue Linse....





oliversen


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2009)

So ich hab fertig 
















Und das Ruckus mit dem kurzen Vorbau:












Wie findet ihr die gesleeveten Seilzüge? Ich finde es macht optisch schon was her


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2009)

mach da mal kabelbinder dran oder willst du am nächsten arm hängen bleiben?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> ich hab eine neue Linse....



und die macht verdammt schöne bilder!




Tucana schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die gesleeveten Seilzüge? Ich finde es macht optisch schon was her



auf jeden fall. und wo ist jetz de computerkram??


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> mach da mal kabelbinder dran oder willst du am nächsten arm hängen bleiben?



Ich bleib schon nicht hängen 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall. und wo ist jetz de computerkram??



Bei PCs und Elektrnikzeugs werden doch die Kabel gesleevet, hab doch gesagt nicht so "elektrisch" denken


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> hab doch gesagt nicht so "elektrisch" denken



dann halt abakuskram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Stahlflex der Scheibenbremsen könntest Du evtl. noch kürzen.

Ansonsten 2 sehr schöne Räder


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2009)

@oliversen: wofür isn das teil da am sattelrohr? bombe, zünder, superpursuitmode?


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> dann halt abakuskram







Tiensy schrieb:


> Die Stahlflex der Scheibenbremsen könntest Du evtl. noch kürzen.
> 
> Ansonsten 2 sehr schöne Räder



Die werden noch gekürzt, nur hab ich leider noch kein DOT 5.1 Öl und die Aktion beim Forstinger für 1L = 2 hab ich verpasst ... 
Beim Kürzen werden die dann auch zugleich gesleevet (rot)


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Die werden noch gekürzt, nur hab ich leider noch kein DOT 5.1 Öl und die Aktion beim Forstinger für 1L = 2 hab ich verpasst ...
> Beim Kürzen werden die dann auch zugleich gesleevet (rot)



jetzt mußt den leuten hier noch erklären was der "Forstinger" ist 

sag mal, du hast doch wohl nicht deine räder in einem öffentlichen fahrradraum abgestellt? 

gefallen mir gut, deine GT`s


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @oliversen: wofür isn das teil da am sattelrohr? bombe, zünder, superpursuitmode?



befestigung für einen kindersitz


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte, eine Flut schöner Räder! 

Ein herrliches Team Scream, aber auch ich würde eine schwarze oder gelbe Gabel verbauen.
Das Zaskar ist dem Ava zumindest optisch ebenbürtig, vor allem diese Gabel... 
Oliversen, ein schönes Rad auf einem absolut herrlichen Foto! 
Und von dem schönen Zaskar würde gern mal ein Ganzkörperportrait sehen!


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2009)

Sowas?


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Oktober 2009)

Super geiles GT! 
Dann noch mit den Syncros Parts


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

Brüder im Geiste.....................



Tucana schrieb:


> Sowas?






GT,Syncros Parts und Marzocchi Rules. Dein Bock ist genau mein Ding.






fehlt noch ne schöne revo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Oktober 2009)

also echt tucana...dein zaskar ist wirklich ganz harter fahrradporno!
den vorbau und den sattel mag ich zwar immernoch nich, aber gesamt isses einfach geil!


----------



## Tucana (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke danke ^^

@ David

Seh ich richtig, dass du GT Naben verbaut hast? 

Mein Bruder hat sich heute bereit erklärt ein paar Fotos zu knipsen, ich glaub die sind ganz iO geworden 

















Meine 2 Babes auf einen Streich


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

ich zeige sie immer wieder gerne......

hadley mit titanfreilauf......


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

was sind das für spannachsen? controltech?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

nee

ditt sind für berlin wichtige codierte spannachsen von kryptonite.


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

schauen auf jeden fall gut aus. ich mag ja spannachsen, wenn da nicht immer dieser lästige hebel wär den man mitschleppen muss....


----------



## Janikulus (24. Oktober 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Meine 2 Babes auf einen Streich




sehr sehr schön, beide!


----------



## Tucana (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## gtbiker (25. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schauen auf jeden fall gut aus. ich mag ja spannachsen, wenn da nicht immer dieser lästige hebel wär den man mitschleppen muss....


Moin, was ist mit Mountys mit nem 5er Inbus? den hat man doch so und so immer dabei, gibts in silber und schwarz (oder umeloxieren), in normaler Länge und Oversize und wiegen 66g/Paar. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

die hab ich auch hier. hab noch die von heylight hier mit knapp unter 40gr aber da ist der hebel aus alu zu weich.


----------



## crashxl (25. Oktober 2009)

hi,

ich hab auch noch eins  Ist mein Winterbike.



yvonne


----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @oliversen: wofür isn das teil da am sattelrohr? bombe, zünder, superpursuitmode?



Dafuer!





Das einzig wirklich wichtige Anbauteil. 

oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2009)

Und wann bekommt Dein Zwerg sein erstes eigenes GT?


----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2009)

.... hat er doch schon.

Also, mal den Rahmen jedenfalls. 
Jetzt muss er jedoch erst mal die ganze Latte abarbeiten. 
Bobbycar,.... Kettcar,... Renn-Rad erst ohne und dann mit Kurbel. Schaetze bis in drei, vier Jahren ist es dann soweit.

oliversen


----------



## Tucana (25. Oktober 2009)

Sind das Windeln am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2009)

Sehen aus wie Vesperbrote, nicht wahr?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie Vesperbrote, nicht wahr?



Bist Du Dir sicher?


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

ich würde sagen du hängst die beutel in die luft und die beiden beißen einfach mal rein.....entweder ist nougatbrot drin oder nur nougat


----------



## oldman (25. Oktober 2009)

einige kennen mein Psyclone schon. Allerdings hatte es ein paar kleine, aber imho wichtige Änderund seit den letzten Bildern.






Bekanntermaßen habe ich vorne eine GT Hadley DH Nabe (4-Loch), fuer die ich mir ne Scheibe habe lasern lassen, aber das ist ja bekannt.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir die passende HR Disc-Nabe neu einspeichen lassen, jetzt kann ich das Teil mit der HS bremsen. 






Die Sache mit der Discaufnahme spukt mir nach wie vor im Kopf herum. Wenn der Bock mal neuen Lack braucht, könnte evtl eine kleine Schweisserei anstehen... 






Mein Cockpit mag ich sehr, da braucht es imho keine Änderungen, ausser vielleicht einem zweiten Hope Hebelchen...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin Nicolai,

sag mal, wie breit ist der surly?


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

wieso musstest du lasern lassen? cannondale hatte doch bei den coda nabe 4-loch aufnahme...haben dienicht gepasst?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Wochenende war es soweit. War heute das erste Mal mit dem Lightning unterwegs. 





Wer Laune auf mehr hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354271&page=6

Beste Grüße.


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

ein schönes rad, auf jeden fall. mit richtigem mtb reifen und anderen pedalen wärs perfekt.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Reifen kommt noch. Denke es werden Racing Ralphs in 2.1. Die Pedale werden spätestens im Frühjahr auf Clickies umgerüstet. Bin aber derzeit wie meistens auf Asphalt unterwegs. Und Rennrad hab ich keine Laune für.


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

gut und wenn du das alles gemacht hast, packst du das in ne kiste und schickst es zu mir

ist ein echt schönes teil, auch farblich bestens abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Pedale kannst Du dann haben. Mehr nicht


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

so richtige pedale ohne klick...ui sowas hatte ich vor 14 jahren mal...ich kann sowas nicht mehr fahren...bewegungsidiot


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Oktober 2009)

hey Tien Sy!

Saugeiler Blitz. So eines hätte ich auch gerne. Wenns schon nicht zu nem Marin Team Titanium reicht....
übrigens: danke für den bobo. ist diese woche gut angekommen. hatte vergessen bescheid zu geben.

Gruss

P.S.


----------



## oldman (26. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Nicolai,
> 
> sag mal, wie breit ist der surly?



66cm, denn wer lang der laesst lagen haengen... usw


----------



## Darrell (1. November 2009)

hab mir endlich nach 15 Jahren wieder ein GT zugelegt!!!inner Bucht gabs nen Avalanche zu schießen..Zustand..naaaaja...Wurde aber schon dran gearbeitet.Will es in blau halten wie die Bomber und aufwerten.Die Decals geben nu nich mehr viel her..Jemand nen Tip?.aktuelle Bilder folgen..












btw...sehr geil die beiden Zassis!​


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

einmal ordentlich drüber poliert und das ding sieht wie3der richtig schick aus. aufkleber bekommste ebenfalls in der bucht. glaub avalanche ist sogar relativ häufig zu finden..


----------



## Darrell (1. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> glaub avalanche ist sogar relativ häufig zu finden..


Ja,aber nur in rot oder schwarz..blau wär mir lieber,sowie jetzt..Rahmen ist ansonsten in gutem Zustand..1,2 kleine macken..


----------



## KONI-DU (1. November 2009)

Ich habe meinem Taxi neue Antriebsteile spendiert.


----------



## Beaufighter (1. November 2009)

UI, sehr schickes Terramoto!! Die KCNC Kurbel ist recht hübsch anzusehen. Sag mal, was ist das für eine Sattelstützenklemme? Die sieht so filigran aus. Der Aufbau gefällt mich richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2009)

schönes avalanche dimebag!


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

das terramoto ist sehr schön das gefällt. klemme sieht nach omni oder so aus...kann das sein?

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Seat_and_Post.html


----------



## KONI-DU (1. November 2009)

Danke fürs Feedback 

Die Klemme ist eine Token. Siehe hier.


----------



## Darrell (1. November 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schönes avalanche dimebag!


verborgene schönheit,ja...wenn ich mit dem Sportgerät feddich bin,wirds hoffentlich wieder schön!


----------



## Beaufighter (1. November 2009)

Vielen Dank Koni-Du für die Info! Vielleicht gönne ich ja meinen Zaskar so eine Klemme, obwohl ich ja eigentlich eine Klemme suche, indem ein XTR 900 Sattelstützenspanner durchpasst. Das Terramoto gefällt mir bei jedem ansehen mehr


----------



## cleiende (1. November 2009)

Ich werde es dann am Herthasee in Action sehen, richtig?



KONI-DU schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Taxi neue Antriebsteile spendiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (1. November 2009)

Herbstimpressionen:


----------



## KONI-DU (2. November 2009)

@cleiende
So sieht die Planung aus


----------



## Supermurkser (4. November 2009)

@KONI-DU

welcher Farbton ist das denn? Ist es Lackiert oder Gepulvert....
Das Terramoto gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Wolfman LE (4. November 2009)

> Tucana ->  Da bin ich ja mal auf neue Fotos gespannt...



....gerne 



...am HR läuft aktuell ein 2.4er RoRo mit Michelin Latex C4... .
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/pho[tos/view/504618]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
der King ist jetzt goldfarben, sämtliche Schrauben auch Ti goldnitritiert.



HR Bremse jetzt mit Ti-Cantibolzen + alle Schrauben Ti. ; Ripcord Zug - Booster auf anregung entfernt. Druckpunkt jetzt schwammiger (klar) - schaun wir mal wie`s im Winter wird.... 



am Antrieb kam ein Carbonkäfig und ein neues Schaltauge dazu.... .
Gewicht aktuell bei 9,95kg - da geht noch was


----------



## Wolfman LE (4. November 2009)

.


----------



## KONI-DU (4. November 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> @KONI-DU
> 
> welcher Farbton ist das denn? Ist es Lackiert oder Gepulvert....
> Das Terramoto gefällt mir sehr gut.



Das ist Elfenbein gepulvert. RAL 1014.
Schau mal hier. Da kann jemand sehr gut pulvern lassen


----------



## jimmybyron (5. November 2009)

wer hat eigentlich das sts dh lobo inner bucht geschossen????


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Fast vollendet


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2009)

Was ist den hier los, in 20 Std. nur ein Beitrag
Da war aber schon wesentlich mehr los. 
Leider wird ja von den älteren GTlern hier nichts oder nur wenig gepostet.
Schon schade, das das Vorzeige Forum im IBC so langsam einschläft

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja Bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Trottel (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nich extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen deshalb Frage ich hier.

Kann mir einer sagen von welchem Jahr der Rahmen ist?

Habe leider nichts gefunden.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...1/4/8/7/2/9/_/medium/JD800543.JPG[/IMG][/URL]




Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2009)

Dein Outpost sollte irgentwo zwischen 98´und 2004 liegen. Habe im Netz nur Kataloge bis 98 und ab 2004 gefunden, aber diese Lackierung ist da nicht bei.


----------



## Kruko (6. November 2009)

Ein freundliches Willkommen hier im Forum

Das Outpost ist von 1999. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## cleiende (6. November 2009)

Geburtstag vom zukünftigen Fahrer ist zwar erst im April, aber fertig ist es schon heute.









Dank an GT-Sassy!


----------



## Trottel (6. November 2009)

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2009)

Ist schick geworden.
Original war da mal eine Nsync Federgabel mit 60mm drin.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2009)

Hab sogar noch ein Bild davon gefunden


----------



## cleiende (6. November 2009)

Hätte auch was Passendes im Haus gehabt, aber die Dinger lösen bei 40kg Lebendgewicht eh nicht aus. Dann lieber eine alte Starrgabel mit der Sprühdose lackiert & fertig. Wird am Ende eh auf dem Weg zur Schule gefahren.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist schick geworden.
> Original war da mal eine Nsync Federgabel mit 60mm drin.
> Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## salzbrezel (6. November 2009)

Mein Rad für den Winterpokal ist endlich fahrbar, von fertig kann man nicht reden.
Eigentlich sollte das Palomar in rosa lackiert werden, die Decals/Vorbau sollten passend zur Gabel in babyblau erstrahlen. Leider ist es für mein Vorhaben mittlerweile zu kalt, also muss das Rad bis zum Frühjahr warten. "Gecleant" ist der Rahmen schon, habe alle unnötigen Anlötteile entfernt.
Die Ausstattung ist noch nicht ganz komplett, ich wollte möglichst viele Magura-Teile verbauen. Zusammengesammelt hab ich schon alles, verbaut ist noch nicht alles. 

Daten:
Rahmen: 2000er Palomar, Cantisockel entfernt, Gepäckträgerösen entfernt (bald neu lackiert)
Gabel: Magura-Rond Quake CP80 (Cantisockel werden noch entfernt)
Bremse: Magura Louise
Bremshebel: Shimano Hone Dual Control (von den Magura-Hebeln hatte ich wegen ständiger Undichtigkeiten die Nase voll)
Laufräder: XT Naben, Mavic 321 Felgen (bald: Louise Comp Naben, Mavic 223 Felgen, Magura Schnellspanner)
Kurbel: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Lenker: Amoeba (bald Magura Wonderbar XC)
Vorbau: Picon (angeschliffen, um Lackierung vorzubereiten)
Stütze: Kalloy
Sattel: Stevens (bald Magura, gelabelter Selle San Marco Aspid)
Bar-Ends: No Name
Steuersatz: FSA Malett
Reifen: Conti Mountain King










Geber und Nehmer in der Kombination gibt es wohl kein zweites Mal, funktioniert aber einwandfrei:


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. November 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Bremse: Magura Louise
> Bremshebel: Shimano Hone Dual Control (von den Magura-Hebeln hatte ich wegen ständiger Undichtigkeiten die Nase voll)



Das haut problemlos hin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (6. November 2009)

Ja, das klappt prima.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass einige Leichtbauer XTR Dual Controls fahren wollten, die Leistung aber als zu schwach empfanden (was ich übrigens bestätigen kann). Deswegen wurden sie mit Martanehmern komibiniert.
Ich hatte schon länger Probleme mit Claras. Der erste Satz Hebel war noch 5 Jahren undicht, der zweite und dritte (gebraucht von eBay) hatte je einen defekten rechten Hebel (alle undicht). Deswegen habe ich einfach normale Deore/XT/LX Hebel an die Kolben geschraubt, da das ja im Prinzip die Gleiche Kombi ist, wie XTR/Marta, due "Übersetzung" ist die Gleiche. Hat dann auch funktioniert.

Dann hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit der 1-Kolben Louise. Nach einem erfolglosen Magura-internen Austauschversuch habe ich mich daran erinnert, dass die 1-Kolben und die erste 2.Kolben Louise den gleichen Hebel hatten. Die 2-Kolbenlouise ist widerrum identisch mit der Clara >>> das musste also genauso gehen.
Und so war es dann auch! 

Es passt alles, die Leitungen inkl. Anschlüsse sind Magura, nur die Hebel sind von Shimano. Befüllt ist es mit Royal Blood.

Gruß...


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. November 2009)

ich bin bei sowat ja etwas sketisch,grade an der Bremsanlage.. 
Aber wenn´s löppt ist ja gut.. 
Würde für mich net in Frage kommen da ich net dran denken würde Dual-Control zu fahren.. 
Obwohl die aktuelle XTR/XT deutlich besser ist als die 960er-Generation.. 
Aber es stimmt das die 960er echt bescheiden bremst.. 

Die alten Clara´s waren net soo der hit.. bei den Hebeln habe ich schon oft von Ausfällen gehört.. 
Das man untereinander bei Shimano alles mischen kann ist ja normal..

Bei Magura hatte ich allerdings schon Probleme mit Martha und Louise Teilen,aus gleicher Zeit..


----------



## Tucana (7. November 2009)

Wolfman LE schrieb:


> ....gerne



Ich muss sagen das Bike ist der Hammer  
Schaut jetzt richtig geil aus (vorher auch schon, jetzt aber noch besser) ^^


----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was ist den hier los, in 20 Std. nur ein Beitrag
> Da war aber schon wesentlich mehr los.
> Leider wird ja von den älteren GTlern hier nichts oder nur wenig gepostet.
> Schon schade, das das Vorzeige Forum im IBC so langsam einschläft



Naja, wir sind an einem Punkt, wo fast alles schon mal da war, wo viele Fragen (da war ja "damals" schon noch viel zu klären) beantwortet sind - Kataloge sind viele online - und irgendwann sind die eigenen Räder nun mal gezeigt und ich muss nicht wegen jedem Furz ("Oh neue KB-Schrauben!") ein neues Foto machen...

Und Heute-unterwegs-Shots kann ich persönlich nicht posten, weil ich kaum fahre


----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2009)

Ach ja, weil ich schon Anfragen deshalb bekommen habe: NEIN, ich finde GT jetzt nicht doof, weil ich so viele Rahmen und Bikes verkaufe und verkauft habe. Ich habe einfach demnächst wesentlich weniger Platz! Ich habe mich auch von schönen Stücken von Barracuda, Voodoo, Redl, BMX-Rädern etc. getrennt. Und der Rest (Dynamics etc.) muss auch weg 

Also keine Sorge, es werden immer einige dreifache Traingeln und ein paar andere Ketzerein hier rumstehen, aber eben weniger.

So sieht übrigens Ausmisten bei mir aus: "Kommt vorbei, is´ Flohmarkt!"


























...und das war bei weitem nicht alles...


----------



## Tucana (7. November 2009)

wft dude, das ist ja ne menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (7. November 2009)

Ach du grüne Neune... Die Hansestadt ist aber sooo weit weg


----------



## Beaufighter (7. November 2009)

Der Voodoo Rahmen!! Welche Rahmengröße ist der?


----------



## planetsmasher (7. November 2009)

also ich nehm dann die Astra-Knolle vom 2. Bild.


----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Der Voodoo Rahmen!! Welche Rahmengröße ist der?



Der ging natürlich schnell weg, steht also nicht mehr hier.



planetsmasher schrieb:


> also ich nehm dann die Astra-Knolle vom 2. Bild.



Davon habe ich noch welche


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ach ja, weil ich schon Anfragen deshalb bekommen habe: NEIN, ich finde GT jetzt nicht doof, weil ich so viele Rahmen und Bikes verkaufe und verkauft habe. Ich habe einfach demnächst wesentlich weniger Platz!



Gibt' s Änderungen im persönlichen Umfeld?


----------



## cleiende (7. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gibt' s Änderungen im persönlichen Umfeld?



Meinst Du nicht daß das ein wenig indiskret ist?


----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gibt' s Änderungen im persönlichen Umfeld?



Ja, unser Dachboden muss einem Penthouse weichen 

Ansonsten ist alles im Lack, trotzdem danke, Christoph ;-)


----------



## Stemmel (7. November 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



Gut, dass das nicht unser Wohnzimmer ist... Ich würde waaahnsinnig werden...


----------



## Stemmel (7. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was ist den hier los, in 20 Std. nur ein Beitrag
> Da war aber schon wesentlich mehr los.
> Leider wird ja von den älteren GTlern hier nichts oder nur wenig gepostet.
> Schon schade, das das Vorzeige Forum im IBC so langsam einschläft
> ...



Kommen vermutlich auch wieder andere Zeiten... Aber ich persönlich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, als nur im MTB-Forum zu sein. Die Zeiten auf der Arbeit haben sich geändert, so dass dort wirklich nur noch in Pausenzeiten gesurft werden kann (ja, ich gebe es zu: Früher - da war das Wort wieder - lief das Forum fast pausenlos nebenbei... Man hätte ja etwas verpassen können...). Und abends habe ich auch nur noch ganz selten Lust, mich vor die Kiste zu hocken. Nach fast 10 Stunden Glotze auf der Arbeit... 

Und wie kingmoe schon gesagt hat: Auch an meinem Rad hat sich in letzter Zeit nichts geändert, so dass ein Posting sinnlos wäre. Aber weil es - zumindest für mich - so schön ist: 





...allerdings mal ein älteres Foto...


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht daß das ein wenig indiskret ist?



Ich glaube das er alt genug ist selber darüber zu entscheiden, ob und was er von sich geben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. November 2009)

bist du mit dem avalanche zufrieden?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2009)

Daggi, die Reifen mit weissem Rand sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## gtbiker (7. November 2009)

So viele schöne Sachen in dem Wohnzimmer


----------



## Stemmel (8. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bist du mit dem avalanche zufrieden?



Mein Lieblingsrad! Manni hat mir da ein tolles Rad gebaut! 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Daggi, die Reifen mit weissem Rand sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus



Ja, finde ich auch. Waren mein Traum. Aber ich mag jetzt gar nicht damit fahren... Wie lange sie wohl den weißen Rand dann noch haben?


----------



## Ketterechts (8. November 2009)

Mein zweites Titan GT

GT Lightning


----------



## lfo (8. November 2009)

Da meine Egde Renner Diva einsam war habe ich ihr einen kleinen Spielgefährten spendiert. Rahmen könnte zwar etwas größer sein aber egal.  Also einmal Restekiste galore und fertig ist das Winterrad.


----------



## lfo (8. November 2009)

@Ketterechts
sehr schön das Lightning !


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)

wow der crosser ist mal sehr geil! das teil macht bestimmt richtig laune


----------



## moitrich (8. November 2009)

@ketterechts

Schönes Rad, aber irgendwie gefallen mir alle deine Räder. Du hast einen guten Geschmack.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (8. November 2009)

Der verkleidete weisse Reynolds Rohrsatz gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## lfo (8. November 2009)

Wie kommst du auf verkleidet, einige Edge Jahrgänge waren definitiv Reynols 853.


----------



## DefektesKind (8. November 2009)

Mit verkleidet meinte ich "sehr schön angezogen".


----------



## hoeckle (8. November 2009)

das edge ist klasse...


----------



## cleiende (8. November 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Da meine Egde Renner Diva einsam war habe ich ihr einen kleinen Spielgefährten spendiert. Rahmen könnte zwar etwas größer sein aber egal.  Also einmal Restekiste galore und fertig ist das Winterrad



Das ist ja mal der Hammer, ein Edge Crosser. Ich war ewig auf der Suche nach einen ZRX oder einem Edge Crosser und habe exakt zwei in meiner Größe gefunden. Enmal überboten, einmal wollte der VK noch nichtmal an einen Kollegen innerhalb der USA versenden ("other adress than paypal"
).
Mein Glückwunsch und mein Neid sind bei Dir!


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)

wobei die gabel aber schon extrem zierlich ist. wie fährt die sich im gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (8. November 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> @ketterechts
> 
> Schönes Rad, aber irgendwie gefallen mir alle deine Räder. Du hast einen guten Geschmack.
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex

Vielen Dank für das Lob . 
Ich versuche halt möglichst nicht zu bunt zu werden und wenn doch dann richtig , ala purple Zassi . Ansonsten geht es mir zumeist um gute Funktion , weshalb ich meine alten Manitous gegen alte Judys getauschtt habe und speziell die DH im Lightning ist echt klasse mit dem Englund Kit , auch wenn mir ne normale DH von der Performance reichen würde aber die hier ist gute 300g leichter . Und wer mal ne 950er XTR gefahren ist , der will nichts anderes mehr .


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch. Waren mein Traum. Aber ich mag jetzt gar nicht damit fahren... Wie lange sie wohl den weißen Rand dann noch haben?



So ein Rad will gefahren werden, das mag nicht Rumstehen 

Das weisse Edge hat was, sehr genial.


----------



## mountymaus (8. November 2009)

@ Ketterechts 
Schönes Lightning 

@Ifo
Schönes Edge


----------



## lfo (8. November 2009)

Schön das euch das Edge gefällt, wie es sich mit der Gabel fährt kann nicht sagen ich war noch nicht im Gelände damit .


----------



## ombre (8. November 2009)

Hier ist mein STS mit Judy DHO


----------



## Beaufighter (9. November 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mein zweites Titan GT
> 
> GT Lightning



Sehr edles und schön schlicht gehaltenes Lightning   Die Judy DH ist eine tolle Gabel


----------



## Pharell (9. November 2009)

GT Avalanche 1998 - so langsam wirds fertig
(Entschuldigt die Qualität vom Bild.)


----------



## divergent! (9. November 2009)

sieht gut aus. die farben vom schriftzug passen gut zu dem am schaltwerk. mit nem sportlicheren sattel wärs noch besser aber wenn er dir passt ist tauschen albern.


----------



## Pharell (9. November 2009)

Stütze & Sattel werden noch gewechselt. Dann muss i schauen was noch geht.
Es muss harmonisch sein, fliessende Übergänge...


----------



## Tiensy (10. November 2009)

Was ist hier denn wieder los?  

Superschöne Räder! Das Thermoplast hat Klasse.

Lightning und XTR M952  Vorallem fahr- und haltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (12. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein edge auf tour in zürich:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. November 2009)

*Ein Update von meinem Tequesta in (Fast ) Orginalzustand.





Einfach nur*


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Ein Update von meinem Tequesta in (Fast ) Orginalzustand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ER LEBT NOCH!!!!*

Schick, das Tequesta!  Zeig mal das Team Zaskar, das kenne ich ja so auch noch nicht, oder?


----------



## divergent! (13. November 2009)

sehr schönes tequesta....so könnte es also in original aussehen.interessant. die farbe gefällt mir


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2009)

fetzt auf jeden fall, aber stütze und sattel passen garnich.

nimm doch eine von kalloy, is genau das gleiche wie damals und kostet wenig.
die originalstütze von meinem karakoram hab ich neulich mal auf der kalloy hp gefunden, war aber über meinen händler noch nich zu beziehn.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. November 2009)

Ich find das Tequesta ist seit langen das schönste Bike hier. Ist Klasse geworden.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zeig mal das Team Zaskar, das kenne ich ja so auch noch nicht, oder?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6035760&postcount=8396



aggressor2 schrieb:


> fetzt auf jeden fall, aber stütze und sattel passen garnich.



Über Sattelstützen musst Du mich nicht belehren!!!! 



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich find das Tequesta ist seit langen das schönste Bike hier. Ist Klasse geworden.



DANKE


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Über Sattelstützen musst Du mich nicht belehren!!!!



ich schmeiß mich weg
geil. hier wird auch nix vergessen/vergeben

trotzdem passt die syncros nich wirklich.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. November 2009)

Wieso soll die Syncros Stütze nicht passen? Nur weil sie nicht original ist
Und lieber einen bequemen Sattel als einer der *nur schön aussieht*
 Ich hätte es auch so aufgebaut (naja vielleicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich weg
> geil. hier wird auch nix vergessen/vergeben
> 
> trotzdem passt die syncros nich wirklich.



Also,
die Stütze ist 26,2mm und der Rahmen hat auch 26,2mm also passt das!

und als Ich in den neunzigern das gleiche Rad hatte gab es Syncrosstützen und die wurden bei uns sogar in solchen Bikes gefahren!!!!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ...... halten!

PS: Ich wusste schon warum ich hier lange nicht mehr war!!!!!


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> PS: Ich wusste schon warum ich hier lange nicht mehr war!!!!!



Danke für den Kaffee heute!

...und: Vergib ihm, er hat die "Gnade der späten Geburt".


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Also,
> die Stütze ist 26,2mm und der Rahmen hat auch 26,2mm also passt das!
> 
> und als Ich in den neunzigern das gleiche Rad hatte gab es Syncrosstützen und die wurden bei uns sogar in solchen Bikes gefahren!!!!
> ...



nu mach dir doch mal nicht gleich ins hemd, nur weil mir stütze und sattel ind em fahrrad nich gefallen!? 
ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich so rumgeheult hab, als über meine sattelstütze hergezogen wurde.

und mir is durchaus klar, dass es die syncros stützen damals schon gab, aber mir gehts einzig und allein um die optik, falls das nicht angekommen ist...
der aufbau von dem fahrrad sieht sher schlicht aus und dann kommt die syncros stütze und der sattel. das macht die optik kaputt, nach meiner meinung. mehr nicht.

p.s. viel spass dann noch in deinem loch!!!!


----------



## Scottbiker68 (14. November 2009)

Verstehe auch nicht das hier aggressor2 so wegen der Syncros rumheult.Die Stütze passt schon.Seine Räder sind auch nicht der Kracher im Erscheinungsbild...find ich.
Wie gesagt,hätte die Syncros auch verbaut.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. November 2009)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht: ein so auffällig lackiertes Stahl GT soll schlicht aus sehen
Ich glaube Du kannst da ne pinke Stütze verbauen und trotzdem zieht der Lack alle Blicke auf sich.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. November 2009)

Ja, der Paintjob ist wirklich KLASSE. So etwas gibt es heute nicht mehr. Und Syncros war ja schon in den frühen 90ern Die Tuningschmiede schlechthin und gehörte für die Topmodelle, auch von GT, zur Standardausrüstung. Kann Alex aber nicht wissen, für PUKY gabs imho keine Syncrosteile....

@GT-Hinterland: ach ja, das Team wurde ja mit Oskar zusammen vorgestellt. Beide sehr schön. Wie hält das Weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nu mach dir doch mal nicht gleich ins hemd, nur weil mir stütze und sattel ind em fahrrad nich gefallen!?
> ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich so rumgeheult hab, als über meine sattelstütze hergezogen wurde.
> 
> und mir is durchaus klar, dass es die syncros stützen damals schon gab, aber mir gehts einzig und allein um die optik, falls das nicht angekommen ist...
> ...





man jetzt sei still, du hast keine ahnung.......siehe es endlich ein. kritik ist nicht erwünscht. alles prima und schön. also schweig


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Kann Alex aber nicht wissen, für PUKY gabs imho keine Syncrosteile....



MIFA oder Diamant wären die richtigen Marken gewesen. Aber auch da hatte Syncros Lieferprobleme.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> MIFA oder Diamant wären die richtigen Marken gewesen. Aber auch da hatte Syncros Lieferprobleme.



Nicht ganz, das DDR-Puky hiess Blitz. Ich finde leider kein Foto.


----------



## Trail-King (14. November 2009)

Mein 95er Zaskar


----------



## Manni1599 (14. November 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das *DDR*-Puky hiess Blitz. Ich finde leider kein Foto.




*HALLO!!! Anfang der 90er waren wir schon eins!!*


----------



## zaskar-le (14. November 2009)

Wir sollten uns in diesem Thread mal wieder auf die guten alten Werte besinnen - den Austausch von Bildmaterial von gut aufgebauten (und im besten Falle auch hübsch ausschauenden) GT's, egal ob neu oder alt, und dies in jederzeit angemessenem Umgangston, was nicht bedeutet dass konstruktive Kritik und Diskussionen nicht erwünscht sind. Dieses ständige Aufeinanderrumhacken passt einfach nicht zum etablierten Charakter unseres schönen Subforums. 

Die Stütze passt von der Funktion sehr wohl, von der Zeit eben nicht (damals war der Schriftzug doch ein wenig anders). Nebenbei bemerkt: auch ich fände eine schlichte, schwarze Stütze von GT in diesem Rad schöner. Ähnliches gilt auch für den Sattel, meine Meinung, insbesondere deshalb schade weil der Rest augenscheinlich durchweg period correct ist. 

Wäre schön, wenn man diesen Thread mal wieder richtig mit Leben füllen kann, in letzter Zeit war ja nicht viel los hier, und wenn hatte es eher Chatcharakter. Also: nicht streiten, sondern fahren, knipsen und posten!


----------



## Beaufighter (14. November 2009)

Hmm, ich habe jetzt doch paarmal überlegt, ob ich zu dem Gestichel was schreibe, da ich mich ja auch noch nicht so lange hier im GT-Forum aufhalte und auch nicht so viel poste. Ich freue mich immer wenn hier im GT-Forum etwas geschrieben wird, auch wenn es leider immer seltener wird. Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass die Mitglieder hier meistens besonnen, hilfsbereit und sehr nett sind. Durch das Forum hier habe ich viele neue Menschen auch persönlich kennen gelernt, die die gleiche Leidenschaft treibt und es sind sogar Freundschaften entstanden und ich habe bisher immer nur Gutes hier erfahren und von manchen sogar besonders viel Vertrauen erfahren (danke Tiensy). Ich verstehe nicht, wieso auf einen losgegangen wird, wenn dieser meint, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel gefällt einen nicht. Das ist dann so und Punkt. Also meine Wenigkeit findet das Tequesta sehr sehr schön, aber mich stört ebenfalls der Schriftzug der neueren Syncrosstütze, das wars auch. Das hat doch nichts mit den Fahrrädern zu tun die ich selber besitze. Sonst könnte man ja nur über Bikes eine Meinung abgeben, wenn man selber gleichwertige oder bessere Räder besitzt. Dann kann ich eigentlich gleich hier einpacken...


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

rischtisch erkannt. manche sind hier aber so eingeschworen und dicke das teilweise "hetze" gegen andere gemacht wird. und wenn man dann etwas kritik anbringt wird sofort der ganze mobb angestichelt. aber im groben haste schon recht. nur könnten einige das ganze hier mal entspannter angehen. es geht schließlich nur um räder und um ein gemeinsames schönes hobby. und kritik ist nun mal da wenn man hier seinen kram zeigt. hauptsache einem persönlich gefällts und man hat spaß an seinem gefährt. warum dann einige hier immer so aus der haut fahren , wegen kleiner anregungen ist mir aber unklar.

evtl sollten diese leute mal ihre prioritäten anders legen.


----------



## lyteka (14. November 2009)

Ja super!!!  
Endlich mal wieder eine Diskussion über die "Schönheit" von Sattelstützen...
Das hat hier echt gefehlt!
Zum Schluß endet das Ganze noch im "sein, oder nicht sein" vor über zwanzig Jahren!!!
Teiweise auch in einer unschönen Art mit wenig Niveau....
Ist dies nicht eine recht traurige Sache für dieses Subforum ?!   




zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns in diesem Thread mal wieder auf die guten alten Werte besinnen...
> ...nicht streiten, sondern fahren, knipsen und posten!



Genau so!!!


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. November 2009)

deswegen können wa jetzt auch die Diskusion beenden damit nich noch mehr Leute ihren Senf dazugeben.. 

Hier noch mal ein "Gruppenbild" aus dem Sommer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

.

weitermachen!


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

ach mein altes rts

schön. ich brauch sowas doch nochmal


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. November 2009)

wenn Du´s wieder haben willst sag Bescheid.. Ich muss meinen Bestand leider etwas abbauen diesen Winter.. Neue Wohnung und so.. 

Da werden dann die Fully´s zuerst gehen müssen..


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

da müssen wir nochmal drüber reden.........hab dir mal ne pn geschrieben


----------



## oliversen (15. November 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> .... Also: nicht streiten, sondern fahren, knipsen und posten!



In diesem Sinne


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne




Herrliches Foto in schöner Umgebung und mit noch geilerem Rad!


----------



## tofu1000 (15. November 2009)

Mensch, eine Woche nicht da und gleich ne Menge nachzuholen. Ich habe viel schönes und unschönes gelesen (...), aber dafür wenigstens ausschließlich schöne Räder angeschaut. Hier...



lyteka schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder eine Diskussion über die "Schönheit" von Sattelstützen...



...habe ich köstlich geschmunzelt und mich kurzzeitig in den Harz zurückversetzt gefühlt...


----------



## divergent! (15. November 2009)

@oliversen....jetzt hab ich mich grad gefragt wo in dtl so schönes wetter ist.aber dann bei dir gesehen daß es ja etwas östlicher liegt

hast du da viel waldgebiete wo man fahren kann wie in dtl oder ist das alles kpl anders?

ich stelle mir da immer nur diese zugebauten städte vor wo leider kein platz mehr für diese klasse natur ist. aber du scheinst ja ein nettes fleckchen gefunden zu haben


----------



## oliversen (16. November 2009)

Nein, es ist natürlich alles anders als in Deutschland. Und ja, Taiwan hat viele wirklich verbaute Städte. Aber, Taiwan hat auch viele Berge. Tatsächlich beschrankt sich die urban nutzbare Fläche im Wesentlichen auf einen breiten Steifen Land der sich an der Westlichen Küste entlang zieht. Hier findest du das Taiwan wie man es sich vorstellt. Heiß, laut, geschäftig, bunt, verschmutzt und verbaut. Aber auch mit vielen ehrlichen Menschen und ordentlicher Arbeit. Der Rest ist Berge, Wald, Fluesse und Seen. Deren Ausläufer enden oft mitten in der Stadt oder im Industriegebiet. Viele dieser Ausläufer sind ein bisschen zum Naherholungsgebiet der Städter ausgebaut. Zumeist mit geteerten Wegen aber auf oft mit Trampelpfaden zwischen den einzelnen Serpentinen. An solch einem Platz ist auch das vorangehende Foto entstanden. Keine 15min von meiner Wohnung weg.

Eine Sache die ich zu schätzen lernte als ich hier ankam, ist die Qualität der Arbeit, die Generationen von Vereinsmeiern beim DAV, Schwarzwaldverein, Schwäbischer Alb Verein etc. geleistet haben. So etwas gibt es hier leider nicht. Im alpinen Bergland gibt es zwar ein Wegenetz, jedoch zumeist in schlechtem Zustand und auch sehr weitläufig. Dessen Entstehung ist zumeist auf die Kolonialzeit zurück zu führen, als die Japaner damit versuchten, den rebellischen, Taiwanesischen Bergvölkern Herr zu werden. Im Hochgebirge eine Tagesrundtour zu fahren ist fast unmöglich da die Runde sehr lange werden würde und man Gefahr läuft, nach 80% der Strecke, an einem unpassierbaren Erdrutschabgang zu stehen. So ist es zumeist eine In and Out Tour. Hilfreich ist jedoch, dass die Taiwanesen seit einigen Jahren die Outdoor Aktivitäten für sich entdeckten. Somit verbessern sich das Wegenetz und die Infrastruktur stetig. 

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal ein paar Ausländer die hier versuchten so etwas wie die Taiwanesische IBC ins Leben zu rufen. Leider wurde die Site nach massivem SPAM-Befall geschlossen. Die Trail section ist nicht mehr zur Gänze aktuell gibt jedoch ein bisschen einen Eindruck was man hier machen kann.

http://www.formosanfattire.com/trails/

oliversen

P. S. Sorry, für so viel off-topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (16. November 2009)

Nun mal ein Bild von meinem Schlechtwetterrad/Winterbike/Arbeitstier 





Vorbau und Pedale werden noch getauscht.
Die Laufräder hab ich am Wochenende gebaut: 
Reset Racing, DT Revo, Alunippel blau, Mavic x517


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2009)

Viel zu schön als Arbeitstier


----------



## Rennkram (16. November 2009)

Auf der Arbeit kann ich mein Rad sicher unterstellen 

Mal ne Frage:
Auf dem Bild oben kann man es vieleicht erkennen am Übergang Sattelrohr zur Sattelstütze.. Das Sattelrohr macht einen leichten Bogen.
Ist das normal? Ich kann die Stütze zwar komplett versenken, jedoch merke ich den Bogen beim Reinschieben der Stütze.
Mein anderes Zaskar hat diesen Bogen nicht. Sattelrohr mit Stütze ist gerade. 

Der Vorbesitzer ist den Rahmen mit 26,6er Stütze gefahren.
Kann sich da was verbogen haben?


----------



## Sascha123 (16. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer ist den Rahmen mit 26,6er Stütze gefahren.



Was hast du denn für eine drin?


----------



## Rennkram (16. November 2009)

27,0 Passt perfekt.


----------



## Sascha123 (16. November 2009)

Ich habe bei meinen gleich großen GTs einmal 27,0 und einmal 27,2, deswegen die Frage.

Der Unterschied in deinem Fall ist ja wirklich heftig und nicht besonders intelligent vom Vorbesitzer gewesen. Aber ich glaube wirklich nicht das Alu sich einfach so verbiegt. In dem Fall sollten schon Risse/Spuren auf der Oberfläche erkennbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (16. November 2009)

Risse kann ich keine entdecken.
Der Vorbesitzer war auch der Erstbesitzer. Also ist es möglich, dass der Rahmen 14 Jahre mit zu schmaler Stütze gefahren wurde..


----------



## Sascha123 (16. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Risse kann ich keine entdecken.
> Der Vorbesitzer war auch der Erstbesitzer. Also ist es möglich, dass der Rahmen 14 Jahre mit zu schmaler Stütze gefahren wurde..



Ich glaube dann wäre der Alu-Rahmen nach 14 Jahren an der Stelle schon längst gebrochen. Wenn du nichts erkennen kannst (innen und aussen), dann würde ich die Sattelstütze ausschliessen. 

Aber vielleicht hat ja hier jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kingmoe (16. November 2009)

Schattenspiele


----------



## Scottbiker68 (16. November 2009)

Das Karakoram find ich nett.Bis auf den Sattel.Ein Ur-Flite in Schwarz würde Wunder bewirken.....


----------



## versus (16. November 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Das Karakoram find ich nett.Bis auf den Sattel.Ein Ur-Flite in Schwarz würde Wunder bewirken.....



der sattel ist 1992er originalausstattung.


----------



## Kruko (16. November 2009)

Das Karakoram sieht wirklich Spitze aus


----------



## Groudon (16. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
iwie habe ich in letzter Zeit so bissl gefallen an den GT Rahmen gefunden... jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass es nur wenige mit Disc-Aufnahme gibt. Was haltet ihr von dem hier KLICK? Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Bike mit einem 590er Oberrohr ... würde den Rahmen jedoch dan ngerne in schwarz haben. Gibt es sonst noch eine gute Anlaufstelle für ältere GT Zaskar Alu-Rahmen (2007-2009) zu günstigen Konditionen mit relativ kurzem Steuerrohr (120-135mm) und eventuellem Ahead-Steuersatz?

Danke euch.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. November 2009)

Mit solch einem Schlechtwetterrad macht sicher wenigstens der Weg zur Arbeit Spass!  Die Pedale finde ich gar nicht soo unpassend, aber ein polierter Vorbau würde sicher besser aussehen.

Das Einzige, was ich am Kara ändern würde, wäre der Rückstrahler. 
Und ich bemerke mal wieder, dass ich mir dringend mal ein paar "Fotoskills" zulegen sollte... Entsprechend gibts von mir wieder nur ein Kellerfoto - ich konnte es nach der Arbeit nicht aushalten und musste ein wenig steckern...


----------



## Ketterechts (16. November 2009)

Tequila Sunrise  - lecker - wenn ich nicht gerade voll mit Antibiotka wär würd ich mir jetzt gerne einen passend zum Bike mixen .
Hatte ja auch mal eins - hmm - ja , ich vermisse es .
Genauso wie mein schönes blaues Karakoram in Inferno .



@ steve - Dat is aber dunkel bei dir , da sieht man ja fast nix . Bist aber im Moment am Aufrüsten des Bestands - oder ?


----------



## tofu1000 (16. November 2009)

Das liegt nicht an der Dunkelheit, es sind einfach noch nicht mehr Teile verbaut...  Die Bestandaufrüstung kam ja eher, "hüstel", zufällig. Aber es ist schön, zwei so schmucke Baustellen im Winter zu haben - es hapert latürnich nur am üblichen, der Zeit. Größer wird der Bestand ganz sicher nicht mehr, sonst tendiert die Zahl der Lebensabschnittsbegleiterinnen scharf gegen null.
Gute Besserung, Benjamin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (16. November 2009)

Ich glaube steves Karakoram wird ganz nach meinem Geschmack, auch mit dunklen Anbauteilen, dem guten alten GT Flip Flop, dunklen Felgen und Skinwalls - ein Augenschmaus. Echtes Understatement, sehr schön! Freue mich schon auf den weiteren Baufortschritt. Machst Du eine alte (schwarze?) XT ran?

Moe's Tequila gefällt mir auch sehr, sehr gut.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. November 2009)

Ich hoffe, ich enttäusche dich nicht allzu sehr , es wird zwar mit (rel.) alten Teilen aufgebaut, aber nicht ganz zeitlich korrekt. Da ich den Anteil an silber/poliert möglichst gering halten möchte, habe ich mich gegen eine alte XT entschieden und für eine jüngere LX 567. Ein paar türkise Farbtupfer werden sich noch einfinden, allerdings bin ich mir über die Intensität noch nicht so ganz im klaren. Griffe und evtl. Sattel werden wohl weiss. Ich muss nur noch etwas polieren und auf ein bisschen Kleinkram warten, damit der Kram dann zu mad-line zum färben kommen kann. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es morgen mal vor Sonnenuntergang nach Haus, dann vielleicht ein besseres Bild.

ps. Apropos Kleinkram, brauch noch jemand welchen? > klick! >PN


----------



## pago79 (17. November 2009)

Türkis oder blau hatte ich bei meinem Karakoram auch probiert, paßte aber beides nicht wirklich...




Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (18. November 2009)

sehr schön. wobei der syncros vorbau schon recht wuchtig wirkt auf nem grazilen stahlrahmen. da hätte ich nen schlankeren genommen. aber sonst


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

Der Sattel schaut in wirklichkeit nicht so klumpig aus, und steht auch gerade sieht auf dem foto recht komisch aus.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (18. November 2009)

Langweilig,das Avalanche.........da geht noch was !!?


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Langweilig,das Avalanche.........da geht noch was !!?




momentan nicht.
Kurbel wen sie verschlissen ist und mal noch vorbau+Lenker.

Sonst bleibt es erstmal so.


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2009)

Und das Schaltwerk hat auch schon etwas abbekommen!


----------



## Peter_W (18. November 2009)

So,

habe mein Winterbauprojekt "U300" abgeschlossen und wollte es euch mal zeigen.
Sinn und Zweck des Aufbaus war es mit so um die 300 EUR und vielen Teilen aus meinem alten Kästle-Hardtail was schickes Fahrbares auf die Räder zu stellen. 
Weniger, einen Originalnach- und aufbau hinzubekommen. Fundis, lasst also Milde walten...

Danke übrigens an "Zagato" und "Dr. Workshop" für die schönen Basisteile .

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. November 2009)

@pago79

schickes Karakoram - einzigst den Vorbau samt Gegenhalter gibt es zu bemängeln - da gehört was schönes , schlichtes aus Stahl rein , der Syncros ist viel zu wuchtig - ansonsten klasse

@ chewbacca

Das Ava ist in der Tat etwas brav , aber kommt Zeit kommt Tuning - Gabel baut ziemlich hoch - oder ?

@ Peter W

Ich persönlich mag die RTSs nicht - hauptsächlich weil meins damals grundlos gebrochen ist , es sich aber imo wie ne Affenschaukel fährt ( im Vergleich zum STS ) - optisch allerdings gelungener Aufbau - gerade bei dem knappen Budget


----------



## chewbacca11 (19. November 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @pago79
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigtl nicht sie hat eben 120mm lässt sich aber trotzdem noch angenehm fahren.


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2009)

Ich finde das Avalanche bis auf die Gabel soweit in Ordnung. Ist halt ein Fahrrad und kein Showrad.

Aber ich denke auch, dass die Gabel mehr als grenzwertig ist. Im Grunde genommen hast Du es ja schon bereits bestätigt. Der Avalanche-Rahmen ist für Gabeln bis 100 mm ausgelegt und Deine ist somit 20 mm zu lang. Aber Du musst es fahren und Du musst damit zurechtkommen.


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich finde das Avalanche bis auf die Gabel soweit in Ordnung. Ist halt ein Fahrrad und kein Showrad.
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, dass die Gabel mehr als grenzwertig ist. Im Grunde genommen hast Du es ja schon bereits bestätigt. Der Avalanche-Rahmen ist für Gabeln bis 100 mm ausgelegt und Deine ist somit 20 mm zu lang. Aber Du musst es fahren und Du musst damit zurechtkommen.



Alivio hat an einem ernstzunehmenden Mountainbike einfach nichts verloren. GT hin oder her, das Avalanche hat leider einen gewissen Baumarkt-Touch


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. November 2009)

Baumarkträder haben heute XT Schaltwerke, der Rest ist dann aber unter Alivio.
Sind ja auch nur die Shifter, Schaltwerk ist Deore. Und eine Scheibenbremse gibt es in der Alivio Gruppe nicht.

Das Avalanche haut mich aber auch nicht so um, Hauptsache ist aber das Du damit klar kommst


----------



## versus (19. November 2009)

am bedenklichsten finde ich eigentlich die stellung der bremshebel 

ansonsten gibt es ja nun auch leute, bei denen das budget nicht mehr zulässt als ein deore/alivio mix. hauptsache die fuhre wird bewegt und so sieht das avalanche aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (19. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und das Schaltwerk hat auch schon etwas abbekommen!





Das war nur putz von der Wand hab ich heute weggewicht.


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nur die Shifter



Absolut korrekt. Und ich habe die Alivio Shifter 6 Jahre am Alltagsrad gehabt, demnächst fährt die noch mein Sohn. Ist nicht alles Dreck gewesen. die Cantis gingen auch. Okay, der Rest.....:kotz:


----------



## Scottbiker68 (19. November 2009)

Das Alivio zeugs habe ich jahrelang an einem Alltagsrad (Univega) gefahren.Gut,Schaltpräzision etc sind nicht auf LX,XT Niveau aber sonst hat alles gehalten und Funktioniert.Und das über 5 Jahre Schlechtwetter,Regen,Schnee.Bis auf das Grottenschlechte Innenlager und das schlechte Finish also ganz OK.Fazit:an einem Brot und Butter Rad erfüllt die Gruppe durchaus ihren Dienst.Schlimmer dagegen ist die Acera oder die alte Altus die ich mal 95´an einem GT Outpost hatte :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre ja selber auch nur Schaltgruppen mit XT/XTR- oder X.0/X.9 Niveau, kann aber nichts wirklich Negatives an der Alivio-Gruppe finden! 

Die funzt an einem Einsteigerrad auf ausreichenden Level und kann dann ja nach Verschleiss durch höherwertigere Komponenten ausgetauscht werden.

Es verfügt ja nicht jeder über das Budget sich die High-End Ausstattung zu gönnen bzw. diese äussert günstig erwerben zu können!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-King (19. November 2009)

Hi, will jetzt auch einmal mein 95er Zaskar vorstellen.

Gabel: Marzocchi Z2
Antrieb: FSA
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: XT
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7

den Rest sieht man ja..


----------



## m4c1990 (20. November 2009)

Mein GT LTS:









Momentaner zustand: Defekt 
Hier sind die ursachen:








Ich weiß nicht wo man die Schraube und das Plastikteil für die federung herkriegt-.-
Sonstiges:
Schaltwerke mucken rum, Tretlager is hinüber, Die Kurbel is in 2ten gang verbogen, Die federung federt seid heute irgendwie nicht mehr
aber an sich tolles bike...^^


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Hier wird Ihnen geholfen!


----------



## m4c1990 (20. November 2009)

*Die Plastik-dinger kosten **11.60  Ich hätte das Bike nicht kaufen sollen macht nur Probleme und kostet zu viel***


----------



## versus (20. November 2009)

m4c1990 schrieb:


> *Die Plastik-dinger kosten **11.60  Ich hätte das Bike nicht kaufen sollen macht nur Probleme und kostet zu viel***



also wenn dir 11.60 zuviel sind, bist du mit DEM bike wohl nicht besonders gut beraten


----------



## zaskar-le (20. November 2009)

m4c1990 schrieb:


> *Die Plastik-dinger kosten **â¬11.60  Ich hÃ¤tte das Bike nicht kaufen sollen macht nur Probleme und kostet zu viel***



Verkaufe lieber die in meinen Augen schrecklichen LaufrÃ¤der und lege Dir hier was AnstÃ¤ndiges zu. 
Von der Differenz kannst Du Dir dann noch einige Plastikdinger Ã¡ 11,60 auf Vorrat legen...

So einfach kann's sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4c1990 (20. November 2009)

Die Felgen brauch ich, will die mit LED's vollpacken, gibt nen geilen effekt und Illegal is es auch ;D


----------



## zaskar-le (20. November 2009)

Na dann...


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2009)

m4c1990 schrieb:


> Die Felgen brauch ich, will die mit LED's vollpacken, gibt nen geilen effekt und Illegal is es auch ;D



Die Kosten dann gesamthaft keine  11,60???


----------



## m4c1990 (20. November 2009)

jaja 11,60 ich kenn ein der hat bei GT gearbeitet und hat prototypen bei sich zu hause. Vill hat der noch dieses teil und gibt es mir für 0,-  is ja eigentlich beim kauf vereinbart gewesen habs bloss vergessen -.-


----------



## SpeedyR (20. November 2009)

Oh mann


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

auch 'GT' auf dem rahmen schützt nicht vor baumarktflair


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. November 2009)

Da hast Du mal recht.


----------



## divergent! (20. November 2009)

das dingens ist wirklich grausam.........gehört eher hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6564224#post6564224


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da hast Du mal recht.



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Vielleicht genügt ja schon der Erlös der überflüssigen Bremsscheiben. (zur Not halt noch den Lenkerbügel)   Und falls der, den du kennst, der einen kennt, der mal bei GT gearbeitet hat, dann sollte auf den hoffentlich schon so viel GuTer Geschmack abgefärbt haben, dass er dir spätestens bei deinem LED-Vorhaben ein paar hinter die Löffel haut... Aber fotografier doch bitte vorher die Prototypen - oder ist deins auch ein Prototyp? 

Bitte, ich helfe gern.


----------



## Panther79 (21. November 2009)

Hi bin neu hier und möchte mal meine GT Bikes zeigen

meine Infektion mit dem GT Virus habe ich vor 16 Jahren mit einem Ricochet bekommen, welches mir leider geklaut wurde.

hier meine Aktuellen Bikes
i-drive 1.0 Jg. 2003
Rock Shox Psylo Race 120mm
Fox Float RL
Magura Marta 160/160
XT-XTR Schaltung






Eigenbau mit Avalanche 1.0 Rahmen
Rock Shox Recon SL 115mm Lockout
Magura Marta SL Carbon 180/160
LX-XTR Schaltung
Lenker / Sattelstütze Carbon





Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2009)

So, endlich war es hell und ich musste nicht arbeiten 

Daher erst jetzt die Bilder meiner Neuerwerbung  Hier nun mein Rad für den Winter

GT Avalanche 2.0 Modell 2007

















Für die eisige Zeit liegen noch die Spike-Reifen im Lager  Wird jetzt erst mal so gefahren, obwohl es mir schon wieder fast zu schade geworden ist 

Ich bin dann mal weg und werde es dann mal jetzt so richtig schön dreckig machen


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, endlich war es hell und ich musste nicht arbeiten
> 
> Daher erst jetzt die Bilder meiner Neuerwerbung  Hier nun mein Rad für den Winter
> 
> ...




Moin,

kommst Du mit den Dual-Controlern klar! Ich empfinde diese Generation als etwas unpraktisch um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

ich wollte auch grad fragen beim betrachten der bilder wie sich diese hebel fahren. hab mal gelesen daß die auch mal aus versehen schalten bei reichlich bodenwellen. durch den schlagfangen die an zu wippen und dann schaltet es....


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2009)

Man kann damit fahren. Ist aber nicht wirklich schön.  Ein unbeabsichtigter Gangwechsel ist mir aber noch nicht passiert.  Wie gesagt, es ist das Winterrad und die Schaltgruppe hatte ich noch über. 

Eventuell tausche ich es für den nächsten Winter gegen eine SLX mit normalen Schalthebeln und einer normalen Bremse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

beim runterscrollen zum ersten bild dachte ich kurzzeitig 'oh schreck...69er?!?!?' 
aber dann stands doch nur schräg da.


----------



## Beaufighter (21. November 2009)

Panther79 schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier und möchte mal meine GT Bikes zeigen



Hallo Daniel und willkommen im Forum!

Deine GTs sind recht ansehlich aufgebaut   Das Avalanche gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass hier im Forum

Viele Grüße


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. November 2009)

Mir gefällt das XCR besser, die Farbkombi ist recht passend.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. November 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


>





Panther79 schrieb:


> Gruss Daniel





gt-heini schrieb:


> So, endlich war es hell und ich musste nicht arbeiten
> 
> Daher erst jetzt die Bilder meiner Neuerwerbung  Hier nun mein Rad für den Winter
> 
> GT Avalanche 2.0 Modell 2007



*
Schön hier so viele neuere GT's zu sehen
Jörg:  bis auf die Brems-Schalthebel sieht es gut aus! Endlich mal ein schönes GT in Deinem Stall

Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

Ja, wurde auch Zeit!
Was 1990 gut war:





War auch 1991 gut:





Auch 1994 :





Erst recht 2005:





Und 2006:


----------



## DeepStar23 (22. November 2009)

sehr geile Sammlung..


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

allesamt echt schön. die beiden stahlmodelle finde ich klasse


----------



## Sascha123 (22. November 2009)

Die Lücken zwischen den Jahrgängen müssen aber noch gefüllt werden!


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

@manni: hast du die räder auch alle noch so zuhause?


----------



## Darrell (22. November 2009)

@manni
feine Avalanche -Sammlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> sehr geile Sammlung..


Danke


divergent! schrieb:


> allesamt echt schön. die beiden stahlmodelle finde ich klasse


Ja, sind auch meine Lieblinge.



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die Lücken zwischen den Jahrgängen müssen aber noch gefüllt werden!


Stimmt eigentlich....



divergent! schrieb:


> @manni: hast du die räder auch alle noch so zuhause?


Fast. Das 06er gehört Daggi und hat mittlerweile einen Rizer. und mein 05er wartet auf den Wiederaufbau, Teile sind fast vollständig, spätestens dann mehr davon....
Übrigens war dieses 05er mein erstes Gt nach langer Abstinenz, es hat ganz sicher die meisten Kilometer mit mir gefahren und hat sich einen "neuen" Aufbau redlich verdient.



Darrell schrieb:


> @manni
> feine Avalanche -Sammlung


Danke

Es gibt recht viele sehr schön aufgebaute Avalanches hier bei uns im Forum, stellvertretend seien hier mal Tiensys BB Avalanche, "Oskar" von GT-Hinterland, "Rennfresse" von Kelme genannt. Auch Jörgs (GT-Heini) neuestes finde ich sehr schön. Mir gefallen die komischen Schalt-Bremsgriffe auch nicht, aber wenn sie rumliegen hätte ich sie auch ans Rad geschraubt.


----------



## Kruko (22. November 2009)

Das Avalanche fährt sich besser als gedacht, aber wir stehen dann doch mehr auf das Zaskar 

1993





1996









1998





2000





And last but not least

2008









Und beim Zaskar muss man sich nicht mit gewissen Vorurteilen herumschlagen  



aggressor2 schrieb:


> auch 'GT' auf dem rahmen schützt nicht vor baumarktflair


----------



## DefektesKind (22. November 2009)

@manni: so richtig richtig gut waren sie nur 1994.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Avalanche fährt sich besser als gedacht, aber wir stehen dann doch mehr auf das Zaskar
> 
> ........
> 
> Und beim Zaskar muss man sich nicht mit gewissen Vorurteilen herumschlagen



Es kommt immer auf den Aufbau an. Mit vernünftigen Komponenten aufgebaut ist auch ein modernes Avalanche ein klasse Bike. Gewichtsmäßig ist es auch fast gleich, mein 2005er ist aus 6061er Alu, also dem Stoff frührer Zaskare. Mitte der 90er wars nämlich umgekehrt, die Avalanches waren aus 7005er, die Zaskars aus 6061er Alu. Auch aus chewbaccas Ava lässt sich was machen. Sicher, (ganz sicher!) baut die Gabel zu hoch, beim Avalanche ist mit max 100 mm Schluss.

Übrigens kann ich auch Zaskar:

Ganz früh, 1990:



Nicht ganz Zeitgerecht, aber für mich wunderschön. Weitestgehend mit NOS Teilen aufgebaut wird es auch manchmal artgerecht bewegt:





Dann noch mein 1995er Ink Blue:





Meines ist das "tiefste" Ink Blue was ich kenne, es ist fast Violett. Es hat seinen endgültigen Aufbau als echtes Racebike auch noch nicht soooo lange gefunden. Aber so wie es jetzt dasteht, soll es bleiben.


----------



## Kruko (22. November 2009)

Siehst Du, da sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Siehst Du, da sind wir uns ja einig



Bis auf die Flaschenhalter fast immer!
(insider)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. November 2009)

*Immer einen auf dicke Hose machen Jörg

So ein Zaskar hat doch jeder

Das Zaskar was keinem außer Mir gefällt





Ur Zaskar 1992




Und Das Zaskar was der Jörg nicht von mir bekommt




Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *
> Das Zaskar was keinem außer Mir gefällt
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man so auch nicht sagen, ich finde Dein Team Zaskar sehr gelungen.

Und vor allem nicht alltäglich. 

Und Gott sei Dank ist das 00er (oder war es 01er?) Race eine Nummer zu groß sonst hättest Du noch einen der Dich ständig anbetteln würde.....


----------



## cyclery.de (22. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Das Zaskar was keinem außer Mir gefällt



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. November 2009)

*Danke für die Blumen Jungs
Dann bin ich ja doch nicht alleine*


----------



## Sascha123 (22. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Danke für die Blumen Jungs
> Dann bin ich ja doch nicht alleine*



Den Team-Rahmen fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so prall aber bei dem Aufbau bekommt er von mir keine Kritik ab.


Sitzt da rechts oben eigentlich ein Eichhörnchen


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

ich seh da nur nen riesengroßen dicken bär stehen


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich seh da nur nen riesengroßen dicken bär stehen



Crètin...............


----------



## burschilan (22. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Immer einen auf dicke Hose machen Jörg
> 
> So ein Zaskar hat doch jeder
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettentrumm (22. November 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal.....

Lang ist es her, Anfang der 90er war ich vom MtB-Fieber erfasst, aber nach einer Weile machte mir das Kilometerfressen auf der Strasse mehr Spass. So fuhr ich die letzten 16 Jahre nur Dackelschneider.

Ende 2007 entdeckte ich beim Fahrradladen in der Gebrauchtecke ein aelteres vollgefedertes Trekkingrad und es rief: "Nimm mich mit, schau mal, was fuer eine lustige Federung ich hab !" Na gut, dachte ich mir, die Federung ist ja auch wirklich lustig. Im Gelaende kam ich damit nicht allzuweit, denn ich wollte natuerlich nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen fahren. 

Mein Off-Road-Fieber brach wieder hervor und mir geluestete nach mehr. Hm, wie hiessen noch die geilen Marken von frueher ? Yedi ? Gross ? Gandalf ? Coladose ? Scout ? Dreck ? Bianca ? Sarotti ? Fischer ? 
Hm, gibts die ueberhaupt noch ? Da gabs doch die, die mit den vielen Dreiecken, so eins hatte ich dochmal ! 
Vom Job neben der Schule kam nur soviel, dass es grad so zum guenstigen Stahlrohr reichte, Alu war nicht drin und zu Hause wohnte ich da auch nicht mehr. Ich glaub Tequilla hiess das Teil und geklaut wurde es !
Wie hiessen die nur ? Fischers ihrer hatte doch den gleichen Vornamen, wie der Typ, der die mit den Dreiecken gebruzzelt hat ! Gerd ? Gary ! der turnte doch auch mit so BMX-Dingern rum, na klar: Gary Turner, GT ! 

Auf in den Radladen und nach "Geh-Tee" gefragt, der Typ: "Ach, "Dschi-Tieh" meinst Du, die waren mal geil, hatte ich frueher auch mal, jetzt nur noch Mist, wir haben da so Wuerfel und anderes dolles Zeuch !"
Schnell wieder wech und erstmal gegoogelt, schwups auf deren Homepage, hm sieht ja alles net so toll aus, mal in der Bucht schaun, einige gefunden und bei einem Angebot, stand was von einem GT-Forum, eigenes Forum ?  

So bin ich hier letztes Jahr gelandet, lange gelesen, Bilder angeschaut und Kataloge durchgeblaettert. 

Die Bucht beobachtet und dann einiges an Land gezogen:

GT-Tequesta, 1993, alles orginal 



z.Zt. zerlegt und wird grad restauriert

GT-RTS 2, 1993, nicht wirklich orginal



so kam es zu mir, geblieben sind nur Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel und Bremsen

jetziger Zustand
















geandert werden noch: Daempfer, da hinueber, Gabel, baut viel zu hoch und Kurbel

Bedanken moechte ich mich bei allen, die dieses Forum mit Wissen und Bildern gefuellt haben und werden.

Edith meint: Wer alle Classic-Marken richtig uebersetzt, bekommt einen Keks ! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. November 2009)

juhu noch ein rts. schöner aufbau. was schwebt dir als gabel vor?

farblich würde ich ne schwarze reinmachen damit es mit dem hinterbau passt. wenn du nicht zu schwer bist wär ne alte sid ne variante. oder du nimmst ne judy xc und machst sie schwarz.


----------



## ohneworte (23. November 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Immer einen auf dicke Hose machen Jörg
> 
> So ein Zaskar hat doch jeder
> 
> ...



Sehr Geil!!!!!


----------



## Jockelchen (25. November 2009)

Mein erstes GT, aber bisher gefällt es mir ganz gut... Hab es aber auch heute erst fertig gekriegt.


----------



## Sascha123 (25. November 2009)

Wenn das dein erstes GT ist, was kommt dann als nächstes? ;-)

Nice Bike!


----------



## divergent! (26. November 2009)

hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. da lässt es einer ordentlich krachen für seinen bereich. mach mal ein bild an der frischen luft. da erkennt man das gute stück bestimmt besser.

fertig gekauft oder selber aufgebaut?


----------



## Tucana (26. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> fertig gekauft oder selber aufgebaut?






Jockelchen schrieb:


> ...Hab es aber auch heute erst fertig gekriegt.


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

naja das sagt doch nix aus. wenn ich ein rad neu aufbaue hab ich das auch erst am tag x fertig gekriegt.......


----------



## Jockelchen (27. November 2009)

Selbst aufgebaut- ergibt sich aber auch anhand der Komponeneten... in der Form hatte GT leider nix im Programm.


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

und was wiegts nun


----------



## Jockelchen (27. November 2009)

wie auf dem Bild exakt 17,45 kg

Auf unter 17kg wirds noch abgespeckt... aber die Teile sind noch nicht da- Titanfeder Laufräder und Kettenführung werden noch getauscht. Sollte so bei 16,7kg liegen wenns fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (29. November 2009)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

nach einer längeren Autofahrer-Pause habe ich nun endlich mein 98'er Outpost wiederbelebt-
Einige 'Klassiker' werden sicherlich den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen: 'Wie kann man nur...?'

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/519968]
	
[/URL]

Da mein stählerner Freund mich aber über die Jahre hinweg äusserst zuverlässig 1 1/2 mal um die Erde bewgegt hat, verdiente er sich diese Verjüngungskur!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/519966]
	
[/URL]

Rückblickend auf diese (meine erste) Schrauberei würde ich manche Dinge vielleicht anders umsetzen, aber die Vision eines langlebigen, schnellen ATB's habe ich nach meinem Geschmack umgesetzt und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre mit meinem alltäglichen Begleiter.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/519975]
	
[/URL]

Der Panzer rollt..


----------



## Sascha123 (29. November 2009)

Nettes "Bundeswehr-Dienstrad".

Die XTR-Ausstattung finde ich an dem "schweren Bike" zwar etwas übertrieben aber jeder setzt ja seine eigenen Maßstäbe.


----------



## Triturbo (29. November 2009)

Ich find es schön


----------



## gremlino (29. November 2009)

> Der Panzer rollt..



als ich finds echt Geil, besser als so manche andere Kirmesbude hier im Forum


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

ich finds auch super. schönes sorglosrad. was ist denn das für eine gabel....sieht richtig gut aus?


----------



## nectar (29. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich finds auch super. schönes sorglosrad. was ist denn das für eine gabel....sieht richtig gut aus?




dankeschön..

ist 'ne gusset jury sl:
http://www.gussetbikes.com/gusset/products-mtb-information.php?id=FKGUJ3K


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Outpost, gratuliere


----------



## Tucana (29. November 2009)

Ich finds klasse!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2009)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

puh die ist aber auch nicht wirklich leicht...aber schick


----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2009)

nectar schrieb:


> ist 'ne gusset jury sl:
> http://www.gussetbikes.com/gusset/products-mtb-information.php?id=FKGUJ3K




1200g

Aber sehr schick!


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

@manni....da haben wir wohl das gleiche gedacht


----------



## Jockelchen (29. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. da lässt es einer ordentlich krachen für seinen bereich. mach mal ein bild an der frischen luft. da erkennt man das gute stück bestimmt besser.
> 
> fertig gekauft oder selber aufgebaut?



So jetzt noch mal Bilder an der frischen Luft gemacht, hoffe so ist s recht...


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

jup...dat dingen sieht ja echt aus wie ne crossmaschine...also so eine mit motor....


----------



## Darrell (1. Dezember 2009)

feiner Panzer!!trotzdem iwie schlank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

